# Sticky  You, Me & Everyone Else We Know



## Ćerulean

Hi.

If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.

This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.

Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.

You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.



Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*** Male/Female/Other?

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*** What type do you usually test as?

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias?
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.
​
~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​


----------



## TreeBob

Personal ~

*** TreeBob or TB or Tree


*** Male

*Location *- Born in Shelbourne, Nova Scotia. Lived all my life in Middleton, NS and now reside in Gatineau, Quebec.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to Japan in a heartbeat. Afer watchign a lot of movies that took plac there I found the culture and land to be both beautiful and interesting. 

Age - 36. I don't know how someone my age acts. Since I hang around mainly with people in their 20s I would say I don't quite act my age. 

Personal(ity) ~

*** ESTP and I have been studying MBTI for 2 years. 

** My least favourite to be around?* ahhh I love everyone. 
Enneargram I am an 8 I think. 



Occupation ~

*** Employed with the government

Degree in Stationary Engineering (3rd class power engineer, 2nd class refrigeration) 
BA History and 3 years BSc Geology (couldn't fit my final year in with my family life)

*What is your dream job?* To play baseball for a living. 

About You ~

Screw paragraphs, what do you think I am INxx?
- Like cats
- Like women
- Like Trance
- Like orchestral soundtracks
- Like micropaleontology with special emphasis on Foraminifera.
- Like soft rock more than hard rock.
- Like my kids (3 boys)

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Comics*
Do you collect anything? *Use to collect comics, pins and baseball cards*
What are your phobias? *None I am sane*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I love real CHINESE!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Res this is so personal! I like ass baby!*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Sex, eat, talk MBTI, play a round of golf, eat, sex, game of baseball, eat, sex. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat and veggies! Especially red meat and green veggies. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *No*
The Death Penalty *Yes*
Premarital Sex *Yes*
People are inherently good *Yes*
Destiny *No*
Done drugs *Yes*
Kissed in the rain*Yes*
Re-reading a good book *Yes*


----------



## Ćerulean

For the sake of this forum I prefer to be called Res. Once you get to know me, I may dismiss my real name, and you can say it within the framework of our IM conversation or whatever it happens to be.

I'm a 21 year old guy, majoring in Psychology, minoring in Philosophy at a small college in the U.S.

I don't feel 21 honestly. I've always been young at heart, so it's nice being able to live a grownup life, full of continuous responsibility, and at the same time resort to my childish ways whenever I feel like it. Booze and power rangers go well together for me.

I was introduced to the MBTI in October of 2008 and after a month of reading about all the types, after which I took the test, I got INFJ and looked for a group worthy of discussion. Then this place happened. 

I've taken the test three times, and ended up as an INFJ in all accounts.

I try to get to know a person before I altogether judge them by their type, and not assume for the sake of agreement that all types are the same behavior-wise. But I think there are some types I generally get along with better than others. My close circle of friends consist of mostly INFP, INFJ, INTP, ENFP, ISFJ, ISFP, and INTJ types.

I'm RCOAI for the Big 5 test. I'd like to take the Enneagram sometime soon.

I'd like to think I'm a fairly good-natured, well-rounded individual with a love for people and sincerity. I like interacting with all types of people, discovering things they notice about me I hadn't picked up on, etc. I'm a perfectionist, you could say, but I'm content with that about myself. I like putting myself out there for all to see, seeing what I should improve on, questioning why people react to the way I react, etc. All the daily works of a Psych major. It's fun for me and I enjoy the time I spend here, however far-reaching.


----------



## sunshine

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? _I would rather be called Sunshine, or any appropriate non-offensive nicknames you may come up with. If you get to know me well enough, I might tell you my real first name, though. _
- Any nicknames? _See above._

*** Male/Female/Trans? _Female._

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _I was born on the West coast of the U.S., and now I live in the southern part of the midwest. We moved because my dad used to be in the military, and where we live now is where my parents are from._
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _Venice, Italy, because it is beautiful and romantic. The company is more important than the place, though._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? _I am 19 years old. I think I act like a lot of ages at once. I've never really had an irresponsible streak, so a part of me was born 40 years old. Energy-wise, though, I am 10. :crazy:_




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _I am an ESFJ. I have been interested in psychology for a couple of years and personality theory for about a year now._

*** What type do you usually test as? _I don't think I've ever tested as anything other than ESFJ. _

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _I have fun with extroverts, but a lot of my friends seem to be low introverts. I like most people, but the main person I don't get along with is my father, who is an ISTJ, so who knows?_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Enneagram: 2w3. Big 5: SLOAN. I found the MBTI result's descriptions to be the most accurate, then Enneagram, then SLOAN, although they all held a fair degree of accuracy with me.
_ 


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed, desperately searching for a job so I can afford to stay in college this year. _

What is your education? _I am about to be a sophomore at university. I will (even with financial setbacks!) someday be an English teacher (not EASL though) at the secondary level. I am very excited. _

What is your dream job? _My dream is to someday work as both an English teacher and a wife/mom. roud:_


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_Hmm. Random facts: I like pink. A lot. I'm really talkative most (er, all) of the time. My former roommate once told me I am "made of sunshine," and my ex boyfriend always called me "Sunshine" rather than my real name, and m__y future roomie says I am "happiness on crack," __so that's why I chose the username. I take way too many photographs, of the silliest and most random things. I try to ration my use of emoticons on forums because my urge is to over-use them. My mom and I often do chores throughout the house together, and I honestly think it's mostly because we like having someone to talk to all the time (she's an ISFJ, but around me, she's perfectly talkative). I most like being around people who smile a lot, which is one of the reasons that I will usually say silly, off-the-wall things to make people laugh. Oh, and I own waaaay too many purses; I rarely spend more than $10 on any one purse, though. :tongue:_



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Lightsabers and kites. No contest._
Do you collect anything? _Hmm. That's a good question. Pink things, definitely. I also like kitty and bunny themed things, but most people don't know that, so my collection is rather small._
What are your phobias? _Losing loved ones, fire, and people who can turn their eyelids inside out._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _The pad thai at a local Thai restaurant in the bar district of my college town. It is so amazing. It is the first and last Thai dish I have tried, and I have heard from more seasoned eaters that there is no better food on the planet. I get it with glass/cellophane noodles and chicken (although, I would love the vegetarian version too, since I almost completely avoid meat in my diet). I order it with a level 2 spiciness added. It is the perfect combination of sweet, savory, and spicy. With the spice, it makes my lips burn and nose run and my eyes tear up, and it is *soooooooooooooo* worth it. The noodles, the chicken, the fresh jullienned carrots, the bean sprouts, the fresh julienned cabbage, with all of the flavorings, it's just perfect. Not to mention, the dish goes very well with a glass of Thai tea. It only costs about $11, too; I'm extremely frugal, and I usually spend about $3 per meal if I can help it, but I would pay at least $20 for this stuff because it's so good. I wish I could cook this well, and I wish I had their recipe. I love cooking, but I doubt I could even make a crappy pad thai, much less this one. Dang it, now I'm craving it. And it's an hour and a half away.  _
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _I recently filled out one of those "pick 5" things on Facebook with five simple things that make me happy: starry night skies, swingsets, big smiles, the color pink, and hugging people who smell good. roud:_
What are your top five pet peeves? _Once again, a FB pick 5 that I filled out: dry feet rubbing together, people who ignore my texts, people who suck food out of their teeth, people who chew with their mouths open (and/or chew loudly), and slow walkers._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Sleep in until noon, eat cinnamon rolls, hang out with my friends at the park while wearing pajama pants for a few hours, eat that pad thai I described, stay out late cuddling with the boyfriend under the starry sky, come back to eat popcorn and watch British comedies with my mom and tell her about my perfect day._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Both, how?  Well, I don't like meat (especially red meat) very much at all, but it isn't absent from my diet, so I call myself an "almost vegetarian." _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _- Yea_
The Death Penalty _- Nay (life-long imprisonment after a jail reform)_
Premarital Sex _- I get too attached to people, so it wouldn't really be emotionally healthy for me unless I were at least engaged, but I don't think it's always morally wrong. So yea/nay (AKA maybe)._
People are inherently good _- People are inherently complex, but I am much more inclined to think they are good than bad at their core. So mostly yea._
Destiny _- Undecided. Leaning toward yea._
Done drugs _- Nay, never._
Kissed in the rain _- Nay, always wanted to, though. roud:_
Re-reading a good book _- Nay, but I have before many times._


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Personal ~*

** Name - Chaos Regins or Chaos*
*- Any nicknames- Badass Mofo *


** Male*

*Location - Born: Savannah,Ga. Live: Augusta,Ga. Any interesting story behind that-If you include just moving from place to place 'cause of the military...not really. *
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Japan. The culture, media, beautiful scenery, hot springs, and hot school girls. *

*Age - How old are you? 20.Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I act a variety of ages one day I'm a mature adult next day I'm a 10 year old. I'm a real life Benjamin Button.*




*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP. I've been reading it for 3 years. I still try to understand the bloody thing. *

** What type do you usually test as? INTP or ISTP*

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I can hang with anyone no problem. Just don't step on my freedoms, independence and my personal space and we're ok. *

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
*Enneagram- 9w8 SLOAN-RCUEN*


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed? 11th Rank Assassin...okay I'm unemployed at the moment*

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. College. Major in General Studies. I hope to join the Air Force and have a career in either Graphic Arts or Tactical Air Control.*

*What is your dream job? To write, draw, and publish the best manga and comics in the universe(I go for big)*


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *
*- I'm lazy, cunning, a jokester, lustful, imaginative, random, spontaneous, loner, egotistical, creative, poetic thinker( I would put more but I'll keep it simple) I hope to get insight, fun, thought provoking , interesting entertainment *



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Action-Figures*
*Do you collect anything? Swords mostly katanas*
*What are your phobias? *mums the word**
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. Spicy..ok anything with good taste and well prepared. *
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hot body, a good challenge(mental or physical especially a physical challenge), good drink, good food, free stuff, a good rush of excitement *
*What would a perfect day be like for you? Being able to do whatever I want without any consequence or interruption. *
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Carnivore *


----------



## Ćerulean

Tactical Air Control? You make me want to drop out of college and join the Force.


----------



## ChaosRegins

Res said:


> Tactical Air Control? You make me want to drop out of college and join the Force.


*Yeah, You should check it out if you want. Tactical Air Control Party Apprentice (TACP) (Males only) - Enlisted Careers - AirForce.com*


----------



## s1ng4m3

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_Real name: Marie. You can call me that, it gets shortened to Ree occasionally._
- Any nicknames?
_Just said that, sorry._
*** Male/Female/Trans?
_Female._
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Born: smalltown, OH. Live: smalltown, OH. Story: God told my dad to move us here. Getupandgo: I'm leaving for a 4-month stay in Europe in a few weeks. That's good enough for me.
_ Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm 20. I usually act older, I think, just based on the conversations I have and activities I enjoy. But occasionally i just bust out and play video games and yell and watch movies and drink with my pals...so that might be about this age. roud:_



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INTJ. A few years._

*** What type do you usually test as?
_INTJ, I've taken it several times. The N/S trait tends to vary from a medium-strength N to almost borderline._
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I have issues with FP's...but my best friend is one. So I guess I can deal if need be.
I'm a big fan of my fellow NT's. really though, I don't dislike any one type.
_ If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_Enneagram- 1/8. I took the SLOAN, but I don't remember the results...I don't feel like they fit me much at all._


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_For the summer, employed full-time. During the academic year, full-time student & part-time worker._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_Going into year 3 in pursuit of a BA in History._
What is your dream job?
_I don't even really know. Working in the Smithsonian American History museum...probably._

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I can be quiet and shy or loud and boisterious, depending what's necessary. I love reading- books, magazines, blogs, etc. Cereal is my favorite thing roud:and I come from a big family. I think it forced me to act as an extrovert as a child, but I've embraced my I as I've gotten older. I'm a Catholic and my faith means a lot to me...it has saved me, as it's supposed to, more than once. I'm quirky and geeky and nerdy and silly and embrace it all_, _anyone who doesn't want to deal with that isn't really worth it. I love dancing in the rain, and listening to a loud thunderstorm. I'm entirely too fatalistic and it's why I really don't date...but that's whole other story you could listen to if you asked. 
For the forum- meeting others who understand why I am the way I am. Maybe branching out to others like me as well.
_ 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Board games._
Do you collect anything? _Bottles from cool places (Spain, England, Cracker Barrel...)_
What are your phobias? _Cottage cheese, small places+big crowds._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Roasted leg of lamb encrusted with pecans. Mint gravy._ End of story.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Music, good books, my wonderful friendships, being understood, writing how i feel, rainstorms, long drives_
What are your top five pet peeves? _Manipulation, guilt trips, passive agressiveness, bad drivers, idiocy._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Good company, good weather, fantasticness. :crazy:_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Meat...but I'm not a big fan of beef._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yay_.
The Death Penalty _Nay._
Premarital Sex _Not for me..yet._
People are inherently good _Yay._
Destiny _Nay._
Done drugs _Nay._
Kissed in the rain _Yay. More of that, please._
Re-reading a good book _YAY to the extreme._


----------



## mcgooglian

Personal ~

*** Name - I go by the name of Mcgooglian though you may know me by many others which would take too long to list.


*** Male the last time I checked.

Location - Born in a town in Ontario, moved to Nova Scotia, back to Ontario, then to Alberta, back to Nova Scotia, now in Ontario again. I wanna go back to Nova Scotia or possibly go to Germany.

Age - I am 19 and am perfectly capable of acting my age, younger than my age and older than I am.




Personal(ity) ~

*** I'm an ISTP with low-moderate S and I've known about this stuff for about 1 year.

*** I always test as an ISTP except on the Facebook test which was inaccurate since it said ISTJ and INTJ at different points.

*** I prefer being around ExTPs and ENFPs annoy me after a while.

According to Sloan I'm a RCUEN and my Enneagram tests go back and forth between 7w8 and 9w8.



Occupation ~

*** I'm currently unemployed. I'm a university student studying both Sociology and Business in one program. I'm not sure what I plan on doing afterwards.



About You ~

I am a person of contrast. I am quiet yet don't mind being the center of attention once in a while. I'm strong yet gentle, calm yet feisty. I need time to sit back and relax but I also need time to actually do stuff and run around. I like lurking in the shadows but I'll take charge if I have to.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video game section.
Do you collect anything? Pennies
What are your phobias? Heights
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Donairs and real Chinese. I'm drooling already.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? New technology, running around, martial arts.
What are your top five pet peeves? people who won't stop talking, small talk, manipulation, strong emotions, idiots, most drivers.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Relaxing in the morning, swimming in the afternoon on a beautiful day, kickboxing in the evening. Oh wait, that's currently my summer vacation.:tongue:
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a carnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Not for me yet.
People are inherently good *boom*
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## s1ng4m3

mcgooglian said:


> What are your top five pet peeves? people who won't stop talking, small talk, manipulation, strong emotions, idiots, most drivers.


LOL @ the similarities between yours and mine...great minds hate the same things?


----------



## mcgooglian

s1ng4m3 said:


> LOL @ the similarities between yours and mine...great minds hate the same things?


Well of course, plus the fact that I did look at yours for ideas.:tongue:


----------



## ChaosRegins

Personal ~


Some of the things that you give you jollies? New technology, running around, martial arts.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Relaxing in the morning, swimming in the afternoon on a beautiful day, kickboxing in the evening. Oh wait, that's currently my summer vacation.:tongue: 

*No way, McGoo. You do kickboxing, too. When did you start. I train usually during weekends. I do JKD and kickboxing to balance out. I like JKD more because of the practicality and streetfighting techniques. *


----------



## mcgooglian

ChaosRegins said:


> *No way. You do kickboxing, too. When did you start. I train usually during weekends. I do JKD and kickboxing to balance out. I like JKD more because of the practicality and streetfighting techniques. *


I started at the beginning of May and I'm loving it. I do it everyday except for Fridays and Sundays so needless to say I'm learning quickly. The instructors always seem impressed by my speed and how easy it seems to me. I actually started taking Judo last term in university so I'm going to do that while I'm there and kickboxing while I'm at home. That way I have a martial art for the ground and one standing. JKD does look interesting though (unfortunately i don't know about any schools in the area).


----------



## vanWinchester

*vanWinchester*

Great idea. 

*~ Personal ~*
*
** *Name -* van; but then again, I do not care too much. Feel free to use an individual nick. *shrug*
** Gender -* Female; but people keep saying I remind them of a guy personality-wise

*Location - *Currently Germany; probably moving to the US and go live with my friend.
*Age - *24 until December; I can act below or above my age though. Depends.


*~ Personal(ity) ~*

*** *Type - *ESTP (quite balanced); been into MBTI since Halloween 2008

*** *Other Results -* For the first months INTJ

*** *Get-Alongs -* I dislike feeding stereotypes; but so far I seem to get along best with xSTPs; ExTP; INFPs and well, whoever is (partially) balanced. 

*Other Testresults -* SCOEI; Enneagram 8 with 9 wing and 6 fix; balanced brain with tendency to the right side


*~ Occupation ~
* *
** *Employed or Unemployed -* Own business

*Education - *Basic Schools; Special, further educational, voluntary School; IT-Apprenticeship (System-Administration); 2nd Apprenticeship: Management Assistant in Office Communication

*Dream Job -* something fun that isn't too boring; "Silent Fame"


*~ About You ~*
*
** I'm a walking paradox; and often things are not as they seem to be. I will only let you see as much from my real self as you *deserve* with your current status. 
I'm a fighter and very strong-willed. Me being balanced throws a lot of peple off about my type and about what to expect from me. If you are not able to spot patterns too well, you might think of me as unpredictable. I am very multi-layered. 


*~ Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Video Game Area

*Do you collect anything?*
Knowledge, Fun, Music, SN-stuff, videogames etc etc.

*What are your phobias?*
Not sure there are too many left. I tend to work on the immediately

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
My favorite food tends to change. Too much of something gets boring after a while. Pizza is a bigtime favorite though. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Music, Graphics, Games, favorite TV Shows, Friends, Knowledge, Projects / fun Activities, SN, some other stuff

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Lies / Dishonesty, boring Talks, negative Arrogance / Pushiness / Authorities / Manipulation, Normality, people who complain but never change anything about their unhappiness

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Getting some projects done; pleasant / fun / energetic talks with friends; watching some of my favorite stuff. Basically what I do each day. 
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
I need a special diet. Probably goes more into vegetarianism though. 


*~ Other Other - Yay or Nay? ~*

*God and Souls - *Half-Half
*The Death Penalty - *Depends on the individual case
*Premarital Sex - *Yay
*People are inherently good - *Half-Half
*Destiny - *Half-Half
*Done drugs -* Nay
*Kissed in the rain - *Nay
*Re-reading a good book -* Not needed. I write summaries of stuff I have read.​


----------



## ChaosRegins

mcgooglian said:


> I started at the beginning of May and I'm loving it. I do it everyday except for Fridays and Sundays so needless to say I'm learning quickly. The instructors always seem impressed by my speed and how easy it seems to me. I actually started taking Judo last term in university so I'm going to do that while I'm there and kickboxing while I'm at home. That way I have a martial art for the ground and one standing. JKD does look interesting though (unfortunately i don't know about any schools in the area).


 *I should work on ground. I just never got to it. I mainly rely on reflexes, but it's better to be versatile. I actually took taekwondo for 2 years. I got bored with it becasue of the certain techniques and I never really got into the tournaments like the rest of my class(cause of my belt level) So, I quit and took the techniques I learned and add my own style to it. *


----------



## mcgooglian

ChaosRegins said:


> *I should work on ground. I just never got to it. I mainly rely on reflexes, but it's better to be versatile. I actually took taekwondo for 2 years. I got bored with it becasue of the certain techniques and I never really got into the tournaments like the rest of my class(cause of my belt level) So, I quit and took the techniques I learned and add my own style to it. *


Sparring on the ground is so much fun. It's also useful knowing how to defend yourself no matter where the situation ends up. Judo is good for mostly throwing with quite a bit of groundwork while Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu focuses mainly on the ground. Those are the two I'd recommend. I took taekwondo as well for a few years but I moved a few times and had to start over each time which got frustrated so I ended up quitting as well. I know I can be frustrating to work with in Judo because I don't have a "go easy" switch.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Hm, whatever really. Silhouetree, Sil, Sillytree, Selva, or just call me by my real name: Erik.
- Any nicknames? See above. 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was originally born in San Diego, California (USA) and am still currently residing there. I've moved quite a few times, but still managed to stay in the same two towns throughout all the moving. I will be leaving San Diego in mid-August, though. Yay!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Honestly, where I'm going (Arcata, California), is pretty ideal. I've always wanted to live somewhere nice and cold, but not overly so, so I think the place I'll be in a month will be great .

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 18. Do I act my age? Yes and no. I feel like I'm a mature child at heart, if that makes any sense to you at all. I have immature points of course, but I feel like I don't fit into my age group the majority of the time. I'm probably just overdramatizing it, though. Then again, I don't fit in with most people anyways, so that's probably another reason why I feel that way.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Well, every single time I've taken the test, which is probably over 10 times, I've come up as an INFP. I still have my doubts, though. 

*** What type do you usually test as?
INFP, every time.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hmmm, I dunno really. It depends more on the person. If I had to generalize though, I'd say IxFx types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I believe I'm either a 4w5 or 9w1 for the Enneagram, and for the SLOAN, I've come up as RCUAI and RLUAI. Both of those answers for both the Enneagram and the SLOAN fit me pretty well. 


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, as of Saturday :tongue:.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
High school graduate, going into college in the fall. My intended major is Wildlife and minor is French.

What is your dream job?
Making my crazy ideas that are only possible in my head come to life roud:.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Umm, rawr! I don't like describing myself. You can make your judgments of what I'm like as you get to know me.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I loooved legos as a kid, and also Pokemon cards.
Do you collect anything? Nope, not that I'm aware of :tongue:.
What are your phobias? Acrophobia, arachnophobia, enochlophobia, social phobia, ah, the list goes on.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Never! That would torture my taste buds, not fun .
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Many things. I'm feeling lazy right now :tongue:.
What are your top five pet peeves? Hmmmm, unwarranted meanness and cruelty is a big one for me.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Well....
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Well I'd greatly prefer a vegetarian diet, but I lack the willpower and still shamefully indulge in dead animal bodies.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? Nyay.

God and Souls: Nyay
The Death Penalty: Nay.
Premarital Sex: Yay.
People are inherently good: Nyay.
Destiny: Nyay.
Done drugs: Yay.
Kissed in the rain: Nay.
Re-reading a good book: Nyay.


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

Why thank you! You too .​


----------



## Harley

*** Name - *Shakalaka*
- Any nicknames? *Ami (pronounced Amy)*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location -* Born and raised in Toronto, nothing special. I want to travel all over especially Asia, and Oceania. *

Age - *16, but I think age is irrelevant to how I act. Sometimes I'm carefree sometimes I'm serious but at the end of the day I'm me.*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP, can't remember exactly how long, a few years maybe?*

*** What type do you usually test as? *When I first took the test I actually got ENTP, but as time went on, I found myself getting more introverted.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *ESTP, ISTJ (suprisingly), INFP are faves so far but overall I can get along with just about anyone.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *RCUEI for Big 5, Enneargram 9*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Total deadbeat.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'll be entering my last year of high school in September.*

What is your dream job? *Sniper, pilot, relic hunter, hitwoman (ha!)*, *university professor*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I would describe myself as human. I hope to get out of this forum...I don't know really.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Section where they sell those motor cars for kids, bikes, and rollerblades.*
Do you collect anything? *Books, magazines. I used to collect comic books but I find myself losing interest.*
What are your phobias? *I used to fear being abducted my aliens, but got over that.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*I'll anything really, if I'm hungry enough.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Running, off-road biking, bookstores, outdoors, the beach in the morning and in the evening (never when it's full), nature in general, learning, knowledge.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Eh.....*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wake up, visit beach, go jogging, ride bike, mountain climb, eat lunch on top of mountain, parasail off mountain into forest, kayak back home, eat dinner, internet, read, read, read, sleep.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Meh.*
The Death Penalty *Depends.*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *half-half*
Destiny *sort of.*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *yay yay yay*


----------



## somedaydream

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? I'm not picky - somedaydream/dream/someday/raye  I don't care!!
- Any nicknames? No

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Greenville, SC Where do you live today? Easley, SC I haven't moved far from home. Any interesting story behind that? No - nothing what so ever!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Wow - right at this very minute, I'd like to go to Montana. But that may change tomorrow!!

Age - How old are you? 47 Do you think you act your age? No, not even close. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I think I'm a 23 year old mind trapped in a 47 year old body!  Free me - please!!




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? Learned that I'm INFP about 2 and 1/2 years ago. It was one of the biggest ah-ha moments of my life. Couldn't believe there was a type like me. I always knew I was different. It was actually freeing somehow. 

* What type do you usually test as? I first tested INFJ only because I answered the questions as how I thought I should be, not how I am. Since I figured that out, I always test INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Gosh, I don't know. I really enjoy ENFPs and ESFPs. They are lots of fun. I don't dislike any type, but TJs make me nervous sometimes, especially ESTJs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I test all over the place with the Enneagram but I think I'm a nine. Big 5 - RCUAI



Occupation ~ 

* Employed or Unemployed? I'm an office manager for an architect/builder of medical buildings.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Business  If I had it to go over again, I'd choose Psychology.

What is your dream job? Novelist!! Or a Counselor to help kids discover their dream career.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
About me...I feel like I'm finding myself after wearing a mask of someone else for almost 30 years.. I'm sure that sounds crazy, but discovering my type changed everything. I fell into a life that was so far off from who I am, that I actually forgot the real me. I'm just now getting in touch with that person that I abandoned so many years ago. I love to write. I'm finishing up a course with the Institute of Children's Lit. and am seriously thinking about becoming a Life Coach. I love helping people to see their potential. I LOVE music!! Some of my favorite artists are Sarah McLachlan, Bob Schneider - unsigned out of Austin, TX - check him out, James Taylor, Jason Mraz, Paolo Nutini, Jack Johnson and I LOVE Season 7's 3rd runner up - Jason Castro!! It's a small obsession.  I also love Michael Jackson, and was saddened by his untimely passing!


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Art section
Do you collect anything? Coffee Mugs
What are your phobias? Claustrophobic and maybe not a phobia, but I hate parties where there is lots of small talk/chit-chat Yuck!!
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I can't pick one thing. LOVE Mexican, Hot dogs, Hamburgers, Peach Ice Cream, I could go on and on...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Discussing personality type and anything Jason Castro! 
What are your top five pet peeves? Arrogance; materialism; unfairness; rudeness; slow drivers!!
What would a perfect day be like for you? To have a healthy balance of work I love and quality time at home with my family. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I love both. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yes
The Death Penalty Umm tough one...no
Premarital Sex no
People are inherently good yes
Destiny of course
Done drugs yes, a little a LONG time ago!!
Kissed in the rain Sorry to say NO
Re-reading a good book yes


----------



## ChaosRegins

mcgooglian said:


> Sparring on the ground is so much fun. It's also useful knowing how to defend yourself no matter where the situation ends up. Judo is good for mostly throwing with quite a bit of groundwork while Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu focuses mainly on the ground. Those are the two I'd recommend. I took taekwondo as well for a few years but I moved a few times and had to start over each time which got frustrated so I ended up quitting as well. I know I can be frustrating to work with in Judo because I don't have a "go easy" switch.


*That's what I need to learn a quick switch. I tried to add more moves to my arsenal. I did teach myself some capoeira moves but that didn't turn out well. I perform a non hands cartwheel and screwed up my ribs. I just marked those moves off the list:crazy:. I'll have to try the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. You collect any katana? I have a sword rack filled with them and a closet with at least two more in there. I really like my Samurai Champloo Mugen Sword. Its a good replica. I play with it from time to time....I know I shouldn't but what the hell you got to take risks:crazy:*


----------



## mcgooglian

ChaosRegins said:


> *That's what I need to learn a quick switch. I tried to add more moves to my arsenal. I did teach myself some capoeira moves but that didn't turn out well. I perform a non hands cartwheel and screwed up my ribs. I just marked those moves off the list:crazy:. I'll have to try the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. You collect any katana? I have a sword rack filled with them and a closet with at least two more in there. I really like my Samurai Champloo Mugen Sword. Its a good replica. I play with it from time to time....I know I shouldn't but what the hell you got to take risks:crazy:*


I'd probably be dangerous to myself and others if I tried capoeira. I'm quick on my feet but I couldn't do the type of stuff that you have to do in that. The one thing I gotta warn you about when it comes to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu is that it involves a lot of chokes and joint locks, which, while useful, can obviously cause injury if done improperly. I doubt my dad would let me collect katana.:tongue: I'd love to collect swords though, would you happen to have any pictures of your collection? I wanna see it. Where's the fun in life if you don't take risks once in a while?


----------



## ChaosRegins

mcgooglian said:


> I'd probably be dangerous to myself and others if I tried capoeira. I'm quick on my feet but I couldn't do the type of stuff that you have to do in that. The one thing I gotta warn you about when it comes to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu is that it involves a lot of chokes and joint locks, which, while useful, can obviously cause injury if done improperly. I doubt my dad would let me collect katana.:tongue: I'd love to collect swords though, would you happen to have any pictures of your collection? I wanna see it. Where's the fun in life if you don't take risks once in a while?


 *I know what you mean about your dad. It's elementary, my dear McGoo. It's all about persuasion or begging and pleading till he gets tired of it(worked for me :laughing I could put some pictures up. I'll see if I can post them sometime this week or next week. I clean them every now and then. Yeah.That capoeria is dangerous. I had to drop it after the rib. I couldn't laugh for a while. Once I told my friends it was over. They made me laugh and it caused pain. I couldn't even get my revenge...it sucked to me that day. *


----------



## mcgooglian

ChaosRegins said:


> *I know what you mean about your dad. It's elementary, my dear McGoo. It's all about persuasion or begging and pleading till he gets tired of it(worked for me :laughing I could put some pictures up. I'll see if I can post them sometime this week or next week. I clean them every now and then. Yeah.That capoeria is dangerous. I had to drop it after the rib. I couldn't laugh for a while. Once I told my friends it was over. They made me laugh and it caused pain. I couldn't even get my revenge...it sucked to me that day. *


Unfortunately I'm not one for begging and pleading. I'll just have to persuade him to get me one and get the rest from there. That'd be great, I'd love to see them. I know what that's like, my friend and I had a grappling match once and he hurt my rib (and I kept going. I could exert myself in exercise at all which I couldn't stand. Nobody else knew though.


----------



## ChaosRegins

mcgooglian said:


> Unfortunately I'm not one for begging and pleading. I'll just have to persuade him to get me one and get the rest from there. That'd be great, I'd love to see them. I know what that's like, my friend and I had a grappling match once and he hurt my rib (and I kept going. I could exert myself in exercise at all which I couldn't stand. Nobody else knew though.


*Yeah. Persuasion is the better option. Begging and pleading is more like an all else fails for me or buy some time. Why fight when you can negotiate? What I did was persuaded my dad to let me start off with blunt swords then if I managed those I could get real swords. Since the swords were blunt I couldn't cause any damage(I tried sharpening them on numerous occasions what do you expect a 15 yr old to do.) **Anyhow, lasted for two years and finally got the real ones. However, you need the real ones. Hell, make a presentation:crazy:. I guess I shouldn't of told anyone about my rib injury. I can say I do my own stunts:crazy:*


----------



## vanWinchester

Uhm with all due respect but..is it just me or does somebody else find that those "private messages" are kinda a bit out of place in a sticky? Could we not make like a thread to discuss about stuff from here? I do find it kinda distracting to read peoples entries like that. Or am I just too much J? *blink*


----------



## ChaosRegins

vanWinchester said:


> Uhm with all due respect but..is it just me or does somebody else find that those "private messages" are kinda a bit out of place in a sticky? Could we not make like a thread to discuss about stuff from here? I do find it kinda distracting to read peoples entries like that. Or am I just too much J? *blink*


 *My mistake. I'll try to keep responses to a minimum to stop confusion*


----------



## vanWinchester

ChaosRegins said:


> *My mistake. I'll try to keep responses to a minimum to stop confusion*


IDK, maybe it is just me, Chaos. o.o
But I guess it would be cool if some mod could split those comments. Would be way more easy to read the rest (especially for the new people or if you search something. I am guessing it is easier of you don't have to first check thru like 2 pages of comments). =3


----------



## SummoningDark

*Personal ~*

SummoningDark or Dark

A friend of mine calls me Lucifer for some reason...


Female

I was born in (West) Berlin (American Sector), Germany and now live in Berlin, Germany.:wink:

29


*Personal(ity) ~*

INTP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
None really. I don't care that much about personality types,there simply are people I get on with and people I don't get on with, disregarding of personality types.

Enneagram: 5w4 sp/so/sx

Big 5 (SLOAN): RCUEI


*About You ~
* 
I can't stand having to describe myself, if you have any questions just ask.


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?
* 
*God and Souls *NO
* The Death Penalty *NO
* Premarital Sex *YES
* People are inherently good *NO
* Destiny *NO
* Done drugs *Not as such, no
* Kissed in the rain *YES
* Re-reading a good book* YES


----------



## skycloud86

Personal 

Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Either skycloud or my real name, Stephen.*

Any nicknames? *None, really, although I suppose using skycloud could be an internet nickname*

Male/Female/Trans? *Male
*
Location - *I was born in Lancashire, England where I am still living today. I can think of a lot of places I would love to go to.
*
Age - *I'm 23, although I probably act more like a 30 year old.*

Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP. I've been interested in it on and off for a couple of years.*

What type do you usually test as? *Mainly INTP, although I have gotten INTJ on occasion.*

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I don't have any preferences, although I suppose I would prefer being around I's more often than E's.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I got 5w6 for the Enneagram and RCUEI for the SLOAN.*

Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed.*

What is your education?* I've been to both college and university and have a degree in Computing and a A-Level in English.*

What is your dream job? *I have no real list of dream jobs to be honest.*

About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *To learn more about myself, to meet new friends and to find ways of improving an understadning my personality.*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I suppose if they have videos games at a toy store, that one.

*Do you collect anything? *No, apart from books.*

What are your phobias?* I have no phobias nowadays, but I used to have a very severe fear of needles.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *There may be a god, but I doubt it. We don't have souls, we just have a mind.*

The Death Penalty -* No. Murder should not be acceptable in any form, especially if it's for vengeful purposes.

*Premarital Sex *Nothing wrong with it.*

People are inherently good. *People are neither inherently good or inherently evil, they are inherently people.*

Destiny -* I don't believe in superstitious stuff like fate or luck.*

Done drugs -* No.*

Kissed in the rain - *No.*

Re-reading a good book - *I've done this many times.*

​


----------



## Roland Khan

Hi.

Personal ~​ 
*** Roland/Ro/Dog fucker/Mr Gummi Bears​ 
*** Male​ 
Southeastern Michigan- 
Probably Las Vegas or some other major casino city 

22. hard to tell really what age one acts. somedays may act younger, others i could act older. depends on mood and the situations put upon me during the day.​ 


Personal(ity) ~​ 
*** ISTP. only been familiar with mbti now for a few months, think since around march or april

***95% of the time i test as INTP, but i think its just cuz my Se takes a back seat when im taking a test and answering questions, even ones askin me how i go about things in my life. ive read the description and it fits fairly well, but the ISTP is pretty much dead on and i know that goin thru life i use Se.​ 
***Favorite: Down to earth, funny, not uptight
Least Favorite: bitchy, asshole, uptight, humorless
yeah, i dont really divide ppl up by mbti types, even those within the same type vary widely and i dont believe that most of it has to do with the 'types'


pretty sure im an Enneargram 9, not sure whether i have a wing or not, would imagine it most likely but never really cared enough to look that much into it​ 

Occupation ~​ 
***Employed (spaceship fighter; i save the earth from alien invasion on a nightly basis)​ 
Even though i got my GED, i have a high school education. only reason i didnt graduate was because my teacher decided to be a dick and flunk me cuz i had a couple extra absences, even though all my other teachers passed me with the same attendance.​ 
World Series of Poker player


About You ~​ 
***if anybody wants to know something about me read my posts or ask me a question directly, i dont do this whole 'about you' thing​ 

Other ~​ 

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* - video games
*Do you collect anything? *- yeah, pennies, until i get a bucket full to take to the coinstar
*What are your phobias?* - spiders, centipedes (actually anything with more than 4 legs, i dk why but theyre all just so fuckin creepy. i can kill them, if i have a large wad of toilet paper, but im jittery afterwards and if one actually gets on me ill jump up and start flingin it off); deep ocean
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* - biscuits and sausage gravy....nuff said
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* - head
*What are your top five pet peeves?* - i dont have pet peeves, i have major psychotic hatreds (haha, good ol carlin, may his soul rest in mcdonalds).....hmmmm religions/chruches n politics
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* - playing poker and winning a lot of money
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - *eeewww, vegetables. meat...mmmmhmmmhmmhmmmmm...meeeeat.​ 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
*God and Souls *- Nay
*The Death Penalty* - official death penalty? no. citizens revengs upon cold blooded killers? hell yeah
*Premarital Sex* - yeah, why even fight against this? who the fuck cares, live n let live
*People are inherently good* - it doesnt matter.
*Destiny* - my destiny is to make my own choices thru life
*Done drugs* - done? still do well pot anyways, i dont really do any other drugs anymore, nor do i care to either actually.
*Kissed in the rain *- then she melted. i was always suspicious of her being a witch, god mustve found out and thats why he smited her with his rain
*Re-reading a good book *- tried that a few times, its worse than rewatchin a movie. im not big on watching movies more than once, ever. i love reading, but not rereading a book unless its been years n years since ive last read it and pretty much forgot all that happened.​ 

*Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.*
fuck off:crazy:​


----------



## starri

*Personal ~*

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 

~ alizée, starry or for those who know me well I am Leila.

* Male/Female/Trans?

~ Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

~ Born in the U.S.A. Half American-Egyptian and currently living in Egypt.
~ Breakfast in Tuscany Italy <3

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

~ 21. I act like teenager most of the time xD When I'm not busy bossing around everyone >.>

*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

~ ENxx at the moment. I have been reading about since last January (2009)

* What type do you usually test as?

~ I test as ENFP the most. But I've tested as ENTP, ENFJ, ENTJ alot as well -- depends on the mood.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

~ I generally like confident, easy going, secure people. Alot of people fit that from alot of types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

~ Enneagram 6. Sometimes test as 3 or 7. But pretty sure I am 6 atm.

*Occupation ~*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

~ Bachelor degree in Pharmacy and Biotechnology.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Personal ~ Oh buddy, it's personal! j/k j/k j/k haha  lol teeheeheeteehee

* Name - What do you prefer to be called? Surreal Breakfast, Surreal, SB, Sir Hughberts Watsinberry of Crazy Horse (courtesy of THM), Psycho (courtesy of hooded knight)
- Any nicknames? The Flying Seahorse Nose Surgeon.... not!

* Male/Female/Trans? Male, but I know a translucent ghost, but we're not bffs :/

Location - I live in the capital (Wellington City) of New Zealand, contrary to popular beleif there's no hobits here 

It's cool here in the city because there's quite alot of bohemians here

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I'd love to go to India and France the mostests

Age - 20, I prefer to act like a kid because it's more fun. I hate adulthood

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I've known bout MBTI since September 2008 and I've researched shit loads about it eversince

* What type do you usually test as? INFP, I got SP once, but INFP all the other thymes

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Right brain thinker, but I've always known that. Enneagram 4 (I've taken 2 E tests and got the same result), I looked up the wings and I know for sure that I'm a 4w5

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Dropped out of high school, joined a computer course which I graduated from, joined a computer graphics course and dropped out

What is your dream job? An artist, Also I'd love to be free from as much responsibility as I could and to work for myself would be awesome. But I'd like to be a famous musician too

About You ~

I'm very lazy and creative, if I hear about some sub genre of art I try to find out about it and try it out because I love diverse styles of art (for example, just yesterday I did a stained painting, I need to finish it a bit though)
I'm a bohemian hippy
I'm anti-war, love and peace ftw, the military ftl (for the lose)
I dig Poetry, Sci-fi, Playing & listening to music, Pacifism, The Surreal, Psychedelia, Art, Drawing, Creativity, Outerspace, Photography, Nature, The Radical Left, Interwebz, MBTI... duh, Psychology, Cartoons, Sleeping In (yay), Illusions, Crafts (holly Si), Esoteric Things, Fantasy, Imagination, Writing Flash Fiction, Mythology, Counter Culture, Non-Conformity, Words and Riddles (worbblexshllr)

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I hope to eat everyone's shoes

Other ~

Rhymes with mother

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I'm not sure, I haven't been to one in years
Do you collect anything? I prefer to not me too materialistic and even request to not receive presents on my birthdays, therefore I don't collect things anymore.
What are your phobias? Arachnophobia and Thalasophobia (fear of the ocean) are my major phobias
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sweet, sweet sugary things roud:
Some of the things that you give you jollies? um... >.<
What are your top five pet peeves? I don't know my TOP 5, but here's some of my pet peeves anwayz:
the man
pigs aka cops
descrimination
jerks
the lust for money

What would a perfect day be like for you?A day of total liberation
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?I'm a vego, so only vegetarian food for me


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay to God, YAY to souls
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

I'm a little tea pot short and snort, here is my ankle and here is my hat... oops wrong stage show


----------



## Liontiger

Guys, I’m a new member, so try to be nice to me. Otherwise, I might cry :crying: 
Personal ~​ 
* Name – LionTiger, or Casee if you wanna get technical​ 
- Any nicknames? Lion….Tiger, haha. Although recently I spotted LT (the only part of a BLT I would ever eat) 
* Male/Female/Trans? Female, although this totally legit, 100% accurate internet quiz told me my brain was 50/50 male and female​ 
Location - I was born in Warwick, RI, USA, and goshdarnit that’s where I live now XD​ 
- If I could get up and go anywhere right now, I would go to New Zealand. There is so much uncivilized land there that I would love to take a walk through. Of course, it would also be nice to go on a Lord of the Rings tour led by a guide wearing elf ears.​ 
Age – I’m 18 years old, but I feel like many ages on the inside. Sometimes I’m a 10 year old who likes to colour in colouring books and play schoolyard games. Sometimes I have the mental maturity of someone well into their 30s. And sometimes I feel like I’m 17 because I forget that I’ve already turned 18 :laughing:​ 
Personal(ity) ~​ 
* I’m an INTP, and I’ve been into MBTI for about 3 years. Ever since I found out about it, I haven’t been able to completely get it out of my mind. I just find it incredibly fascinating.​ 
* I always test as an INTP, but in varying degrees. I’ve consistently shown a high preference for N, however.​ 
* I love me some INTPs. They’re just so yummy. I’m drawn to them like a moth to a ceiling light. I also like ENTJs, ESTPs, and ENFPs. ENFPs are also yummy, but differently flavored. My least favorite personality types used to be SJ’s, but then I realized I just don’t like SJ adults from older generations. I get along amazingly with the SJ’s in my generation, and I recently realized that I’m one of the only two non-SJ’s in one of my groups of friends. So basically, there aren’t really any types that I have an inherent dislike for.​ 

* Enneagram: 9w1sp – I strongly identify with this one and am glad I found my type.​SLOAN: RCUAI rCxx|I|
Inner Dragon: Amethyst Dragon. Clearly, this is the most legitimate result :laughing:

Occupation ~​* I work for a large company that dominates many parts of the world. It’s called McDonalds. Maybe you’ve heard of it.

What is your education? I just graduated from high school. I’m going to Simmons College for a degree in psychology.

What is your dream job? I…don’t know. I just know what I like, not what I’m going to do with it  I do know I wanna live in a nice house with a lot of trees, though ^^​ 

About You ~ 
* Dude, so not in the mood to write a paragraph about myself. Can we go back to questions please?​ 
Ok fine, I’ll settle for posting some of my favorite fandoms: Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Anita Blake, Heroes, Veronica Mars, Dark Angel, True Blood, Twilight (but only for the fanfic), Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, and many many more. Plus, I really like SPONGEBOB.



Other ~​ 
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The video game section​ Do you collect anything? Souls (on a serious note, I’m not so much of an active collector as I am a pack rat)
What are your phobias? Unfamiliar, emotional situations *shudder*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don’t have a favorite food. I just lika da food in genral ^^
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hehe, lots of things give me jollies. Prancing about gives me jollies.
What are your top five pet peeves? Loud chewing, people who don’t know when to speak and when not to, people in general when I want to be alone, being ignored in a group conversation, and general incompetency when I have to depend on someone
What would a perfect day be like for you? A balance of lots of alone time and a very fun outing with my closest friends
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Veggie ^^ No chickuns fer me.​


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
God and Souls – according to my own personal definitions, yay
The Death Penalty - meh
Premarital Sex – yay!!!

People are inherently good – yay!
Destiny – NAY :angry: I make my own damn destiny.
Done drugs – define drugs-ay
Kissed in the rain – nay :sad:
Re-reading a good book – yay!​


----------



## nspace

*Hello everybody, from an INTJ*

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?

nspace


* Male/Female/Trans?

male



* Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Living in Canada. Immigrated there from Europe. No story, just trying to run away from Europe, a boring, ossified and sometimes downright nasty place



* age

39



* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTJ. 

I have been reading on PT for about 3-4-5 years now,
in order to understand "what is wrong with me". My father
was asking me for ages "what the hell is wrong with you".
I couldn't say. In fact, nothing was wrong. I was (and still
am) simply an INTJ, while he was E-something, which 
explains everything.

My mom passed away but now I understand she was an INTJ
too. Always 100% in sync with her. Nice memories.




* What type do you usually test as?

INTJ. Sometimes as INTP.




* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

don't know, I haven't researched this in depth yet





* If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


(copy/paste)

* (O) Originality / Openness to Experience: 80% percentile - I enjoy having novel experiences and seeing things in new ways.

* (C) Consolidation / Conscientiousness: 95% percentile - I am very well-organized, and can be relied upon.

* (E) Extraversion: 2% percentile - I enjoy spending quiet time alone

* (A) Accomodation / Agreeableness: 4% percentile - I find it easy to criticize others.

* (N) Need for stability / Neuroticism: 76% percentile - I tend to become anxious or nervous.



In a nutshell: O++, C++, E--, A--, N++

Extremes in all five dimensions.




* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed




* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

BSc and MSc in a science field, currently working on
my PhD





* What is your dream job?

A job where I can maximize my strategic impact on an
organization, at absolutely minimal exposure levels





* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am a super-conscious (whatever that means) person, 
with a knack for
meticulous planning and a talent for achieving plans.

A little bit lonely; it's hard to find women who'd
understand what makes me tick (note: this doesn't mean
I can't get laid, on the contrary), or men who would like
to be my friends - most of them cannot stand my 
strong personality, or strong ideas, and just consider
me an "arrogant dick". 

On rare occasions, I even got into
fights over this and that, but now I understand
why: as an INTJ, I have a particular effect on people.

Sometimes I try to subdue myself, but this worsens
things, because some people (me including) consider me a wimp then

There is simply no "middle ground" for me, darn it.

From this forum? Some identification, perhaps some 
confirmation. You know, even INTJs need company.




What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't go there

Do you collect anything?
Yes, research papers

What are your phobias?
Heights

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Not sure, I like many dishes, mostly meat

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I don't know jollies mean, sorry. You have like 100
questions here, I am too lazy to consult my dictionary now

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Don't talk so much
2. You talk too much
3. You are so boring
4. You are so fucking stupid
5. Could you please stop talking

What would a perfect day be like for you?
- sunny morning, shower, breakfast, tea, reading, deciding whether to go to work or not, having lunch, working out, deciding NOT to go to work, jogging, writing down my brilliant ideas, scheming how to get one particular situation from state X into state Y, having some quality time with my girlfriend, going to sleep

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
meat


God and Souls
unknown yet, I am more into "Implicit Order" by Bohm, so perhaps there is some mapping into concepts we now know as "God" and "souls"

The Death Penalty
not sure, I actually like seeing monsters being dispatched to hell, but a tiny voice tells me there is something very gross in this whole human-killing-humans business. I haven't researched this yet, so I haven't made my mind up yet

Premarital Sex
Marriage is a totally bogus institution, so why not have "premarital sex"

People are inherently good
Neither good nor bad, they just are, with some statistical deviations from the mean

Destiny
Rubbish!

Done drugs
Tried marijuana once-twice, it was cool but don't feel any need for it on a constant basis

Kissed in the rain
I think I was

Re-reading a good book
This is getting increasingly difficult in the modern "snippet-by-snippet" consumption mode






FIEWWW! All questions answered!

Anyhow: hello to everybody, I hope we can learn from each other something. This forum looks like a great idea.

That's it. Being an INTJ, I already got tired from all this communication. :happy: We'll be talking soon.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Name: Closet Extrovert. No nicknames.
Female.

Location: Mpumalanga, South Africa. Still same location.

There are many places I'd like to go...

I'm 20. People think I'm younger than 20. Used to get angry about it, but now I just laugh it off. I'm starting to see advantages of people thinking that I'm younger: I can goof around and act silly. People usually think I'm 13. :tongue::laughing:

I'm an ENFP, and damn proud of it. I've been reading about it for a couple of months. I like being around my own kind, and don't like being around anyone that is extremely fussy, that likes telling me how I should (stereotype) be.
Enneagram: Type 4.

I'm currently unemployed.
I've got Matric (High School)
Dream Job: Data Work. Can dress how I want, act how I want, go on holiday when I want without asking permission.

About me: There are days where I like being lazy, but there are times when I like getting on with things (but not rushing). I want to put colourful streaks in my hair, namely: neon green, dark blue and bright red. My hair colour is red, but more of a brownish red. I want to get a tattoo with my favourite and relevent song lyrics. I want to get my own clothes that I like (and I'm pretty sure my dad will turn his nose up at my choice of clothes). I like baggy clothes, and I'll have a bright t-shirt as well (that doesn't match with anything, dad!) I don't like my clothes matching. I want to be relaxed about life, I want to own a jet ski. I want to learn how to surf and snowboard. I want to spend days on end just travelling, and at my own pace, enjoying the scenery. I also want to become a writer, but I've got to work on the way I write... :tongue: I'd like to make some friends on here, learn things about personality.

Toystore: Puzzles.
Collection: Nope.
Phobias: I don't like knives...
Fav. Food: Lasange (with a lot of cheese sauce), meat, chicken.
Jollies: Dunno...
Pet Peeves: People that tell me how I should be.
Perfect Day: Get up, tavel to wherever (preferably a long trip), do some shopping if need be...
I love my meat.

God and Souls: Yes.
The Death Penalty: Yes.
Premarital Sex: Depends; if you do it because of pressure, no.
People are inherently good: Yes.
Destiny: Yes.
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: No.
Re-reading a good book: Only when I've got nothing else to read...


----------



## DevilDoll

*Personal* 

*Name* 
You all can call me Elle.

Female

*Location* 
Southern USA. I won't give an exact location, but I live in what is called "the bible belt" and I've lived here my entire life.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
If I could get up and leave right now I'd catch a plane to Rome. The history of that place in quite intriguing.

*Age* 
I am twenty years old... I'll be twenty one in a little over a month. No, I don't think I act my age. I am the youngest in my group of friends by about five years. They all tell me I act between twenty six and thirty. All I can tell you is that I usually find people my age to be very immature. Especially the men... or should I say boys?




*Personal(ity)*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* 
I have just recently become interested in Myers-Briggs and for a few months thought I was an INTJ. Through discussing things with a friend of mine who is very well read on the subject I have come to realize that I am an S type. At the moment I am flipping back and forth between ISTJ and ISFJ. I seem to identify more with ISFJ. I'm still not 100% sure, though.

*What type do you usually test as?* 
Either ISTJ or ENTJ 

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
My favorite personality type, by far, is the INFJ. I have two INFJ friends (one leans more toward an ENFJ) and they are both incredible people and very dear to me. I also love the company of my INTJ buddy. My least favorite is the ENFP. I don't know how to explain it, but I can spot one from a mile away and they drive me nuts.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 
I have not taken these tests, but I will certainly look into it. 



*Occupation* 

*Employed or Unemployed?* 
Unemployed

*What is your education?* 
I am a history major with a music minor.

*What is your dream job?* 
I am going to school with the hopes of becoming an entertainment lawyer, but that is not my dream job. I just hope that I can make some money while attempting to be an opera singer.


*About You* 

I'm a bit of a recluse by nature. I love my private time, but if I get too much of it I'll go insane. I'm a rather messy person. I'll go on random cleaning binges, but two days later the house will be a mess again. I absolutely hate having my room clean. It's refreshing for a minute, but then it's almost overwhelming. I know where everything is in my mess, though. I can go right to it as long as someone doesn't move it, and if they do... I'll know. My life revolves around music, always has. I spend the majority of my time either rehearsing or listening to music. It's a bit of an obsession. I'm a bit of a people watcher. I love to read. Computers are the best invention on the planet, anything I want at my fingertips. Heck yes! I'm strong, fiesty, and I was born without a filter. You won't believe some of the things that pop out of my mouth before I even know I've said them. Most people say I'm your typical red head. 


*Other* 


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *
The Lego Isle or the Video Games. It's a toss up.

*Do you collect anything?*
Vinyl Records, Vintage Clothing, and Shoes.

*What are your phobias?*
Acrophobia, Arachnophobia, Claustrophobia, Phonophobia (Specifically making phone calls), and I'm sure there are more.
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Pasta. I love pasta. I could eat it everyday, and recently I have.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Music, Performing, Reading, Debates, there are more, but if I keep going the list will end up a mile long.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who lack manners, liars, out of tune sounds, organized religion, and drama queens.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Practice, Performance, and a night out with my friends. That's my idea of a perfect day.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I've done both. I was a vegetarian for nearly two years. I prefer eating meat. Though, I don't eat much red meat.


*Other Other* 

*God and Souls*
I use to say no. Now I lean toward yes. I'm still not sure.

*The Death Penalty* 
I am on the fence with this one.

*Premarital Sex* 
Would you buy a car without test driving it first? I sure wouldn't.

*People are inherently good* 
Nope

*Destiny* 
To some degree. but, we do have free will to ignore that destiny.

*Done drugs* 
Once or twice. Never again.

*Kissed in the rain* 
Yes

*Re-reading a good book *
Yes. I like seeing things I didn't pick up on before. I also love the nostalgic feeling I get.​


----------



## Jrquinlisk

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* – Around here, I usually go by Jr or Lisk. I don't really care that much about what you call me, though.
*- Any nicknames?* – Some of my college friends nicknamed me "Macaroni". My favorite one, though, is "Waldo".

** Male/Female/Trans?* – Male, last I checked.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* – Born in Missouri, grew up in South Carolina, moved back to Missouri before high school. All due to my dad's work moving him.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* – Somewhere that isn't here. I want to travel; the destination isn't really that important.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

Mid-20s. As for how I act, well, that's all over the place. I can be 70 one minute and 7 the next.


*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTP. I've been passingly aware of the MBTI for over a decade, but I only really started researching it around the beginning of this year.

** What type do you usually test as?* Usually INTP; occasionally INFP. Depends on what mood I'm in. The fact that I don't pay that much attention when I'm taking the tests might also have something to do with it...

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I don't have any examples for some types, but I love being around other NTs, especially INTxs. ENFPs are also incredibly awesome.

ESFJs can be annoying if they insist upon me being social and gregarious. That might just be my aunt, though; the ones who know how to bait me into being sociable are OK. And as much as I love my INFP friends, sometimes I need some time away.​
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I've played with them a few times, but I don't remember what I got. I do know that my Enneagram results are irritatingly inconclusive.

*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* – Still trying to find a job.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* – Graduated in December with a degree in math.

*What is your dream job?* – Astronaut.


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

An INTP with occasional F tendencies. Spaceflight nerd and prospective math teacher. What do I hope to get out of this? Well, I'm usually just in it for the fun, but if I learn something in the process, I certainly won't complain!

*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* – Legos! Failing that, the section with all the spaceships and fighter jets and warships.
*Do you collect anything?* – Not really.
*What are your phobias?* – Abandonment. And maybe heights.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* – My friends's corn casserole recipe. Delicious cornbread, and if you make it with Minnesota sweet corn... Oh, excuse me. *wipes up drool*
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* – Depends on what you mean by "jollies"... To make sure I've got all my bases covered, I'll say smart NT girls.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. People who tell me how I should think.
2. Willful ignorance
3. Malfunctioning computers, especially if there's no apparent reason.
4. Yard work.
5. Creased paper.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* – Wake up about 9 AM; get stuff done in the morning; a class or two after lunch; hang out alone or with friends for the rest of the day; hit the sack around 12:30, 1 AM.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* – I prefer both, mostly because veggies are so hard to get right. That, and laziness: if someone set up and implemented a vegetarian menu for me, I'd do it, but I have neither the cooking skill nor the discipline to do it myself.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* – Meh. I don't particularly feel strongly one way or the other. Whatever works for you, as long as you don't force it on me.
*The Death Penalty* – Nope. Morally questionable, expensive, and ineffective.
*Premarital Sex* – If all parties involved are fully consenting adults who take proper precautions, it's none of my business.
*People are inherently good* – Well, they try....
*Destiny* – Not really.
*Done drugs* – I'll pass. I prefer to remain sober.
*Kissed in the rain* – Heh. I wish...
*Re-reading a good book* – Always a good idea! Unless you have a good book you haven't read, of course.


----------



## Eylrid

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Eylrid*
- Any nicknames? *A-Mouse*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Male
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _*Arizona, US*_
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Ireland, to start INFP community*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _*22*
_



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP, about a year. I was introduced to it by my sister (ENFP).*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*INFP, INTP*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_*In real life:* (There are a lot of types that I don't really know well in real life)_
_*Favorites-ENFP* (sister)*,* *INFJ*(brother)*, ISFJ* (Best friend's type according to test, but I think he is an *ISFP*)*, ENTJ *(A religous leader I was under for a while who I thought was really cool)*, Extroverts in general when I am energized.*_
_*Least Favorites-ESTJ, ESFJ* (Two aquantinces of mine who drive me up the wall)*, Extroverts in general when I am tired*_

*On P.C:*
*Favs: Any NFs, Many SPs*
*Least Fav: ENTP*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Enneagram: 9, 5, or possible 4*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Currently Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *High School Diploma*

What is your dream job? *Author, Artist, Concert Pianist, Airplane or Auto Designer*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_*What I tell everyone about me when I first meet them: *_":mellow:"



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I worked in the Wal Mart toy department over the holidays. I can't go there anymore without feeling post truamatic stress. My favorite part of the toy department to work in was the bike section.*

Do you collect anything?
*Pieces of paper with notes about various crazy ideas, Rubik's Cubes, a few Books*

What are your phobias?
*Bees, Heights*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I have many favs: Chinese, Pizza, Italian, Bratwurst and Saurkraut*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Good Music, Great Pictures, Incredible Ideas, Discovering Something New, Seeing My Threads Take Off, Road Trips, Stunning Naturescapes*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*1.Being Hugged or Touched by someone who isn't very close*
*2.Being Interupted*
*3.Being Misunderstood/Having My Words Twisted*
*4.People Wanting to Talk When I Don't*
*5.Not Being Able to Do Anything With An Obsession*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*An all day road trip with one person.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*No Preference. I have never tried a vegitarian diet.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yes*
The Death Penalty *Yes-but be absolutely certain they are guilty.*
Premarital Sex *To each there own.*
People are inherently good *Define "Good"*
Destiny *No*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *No*
Re-reading a good book *Not currently, But I do like to re-read.*


----------



## knght990

Personal ~

* Name - Not tellin
- i sometimes call myself Susan

* Male/Female/Trans? completely and totally male

Location - 
Where were you originally born? Not Tellin
Where do you live today? Gods waiting room otherwise known as purgatory
Any interesting story behind that? Went to school here
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Id walk the Appalachian trail, cause ive always wanted to

Age - How old are you? 30
Do you think you act your age? I do not act my age, usually i act about 18 occasionally i act 50.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, and ive been reading about them on and off since 2003.

* What type do you usually test as? I always test as INTJ usualy above 70% on all numbers except for this one time when my I was a 30 but i was in crisis mode

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Dunno least fav, but fav is prolly ENFP, i just turn to mush and follow them around like a puppy dog, especially the redheaded ones

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Ennegram i took recently, 5w4 sp/so/sx



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
emploed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. BSS in aeronautical science (pilot)

What is your dream job?
International Long Haul Freight Captain. Boxes don't bitch.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Ah, i am a wuss. I don't seek out people. I dunno what i hope to get out of being here. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Legos and remote control toys. Drop down one, reverse direction and increase speed.

Do you collect anything? Books
What are your phobias? Not finding the one. I need a neo to go with my Morpheus as long as neo is a girl
Describe your favourite food until you drool. pizza, pizza pizza pizz....brb
Some of the things that you give you jollies? flying, hiking, techno-gadgets, home theaters, going fast
What are your top five pet peeves? other drivers, people who dont study (except you D), people who feel they need to drag me out so i wont be so introverted, not having the ability to be a full time student for the rest of my life
What would a perfect day be like for you? wake up with a girl friend, study, waste aviation fuel, eat cheesecake w fresh fruit, go to sleep w girlfriend, wash, rinse, repeat
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? i like both, Sag Paneer is good stuff, but so is chicken panang


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - no
The Death Penalty - yes, if its purpose is clear
Premarital Sex - yup
People are inherently stupid
Destiny - no
Done drugs - not intentionally
Kissed in the rain - yes
Re-reading a good book -yes


----------



## fiona

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Fiona!
- Any nicknames? lots of random ones!

* Male/Female/Trans? female...

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

born in minnesota, currently in the UK. I have dual citizenship... I would like to go everywhere!!!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 19, I either act like I'm 6 or like I'm 36.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am currently identified as ENTP. I have been into it for a few years. I used to be more J, and sometimes I. but always NT.

* What type do you usually test as? NT...

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I prefer Thinkers (Emotional people make me uncomfortable) and Extroverts (so I don't have to lead the social situation) but a good mix is nice.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
ummmmmmmmm. I do not know.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Starbucks!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Strategic Communications

What is your dream job? Art Director.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I pretty much like over analyzing everything, and I hope to meet others that like to do the same! And I like theories.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? oooh good question! I always liked the toys you could try out in the store like bikes and stuff!
Do you collect anything? welll, right now i'm collecting train tickets, i used to collect toilet paper tubes.. random.
What are your phobias? i dont know about phobias, but im a little uncomfortable as a passenger in the car. my biggest fear is becoming jaded.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. haaaaahahahha too late, i just had to think about chocolate...well im eating right now.. just been to the candyking and spent about 15 pound with the bro buying candy........yeahh its a bit much.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? what?
What are your top five pet peeves? ummm. ppl telling me what to do. and when ppl cut me off when im trying to walk. annnd slow ppl, and ppl who think theyre too cool for life. and thats all i can think of right now.
What would a perfect day be like for you? wow. that is a surprisingly hard question. i think a perfect day would be full of surprises.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty.. unsure
Premarital Sex.. why not
People are inherently good.. hmm i have a lot of thinking to do.
Destiny.. nay
Done drugs.. the one
Kissed in the rain.. nope
Re-reading a good book ah yay! but not at the mo. reading sophies world, and a short history of nearly everything, which are both great!!


----------



## kdm1984

Don't know how I missed this before - but here goes now:

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Khendra*
- Any nicknames? *My beloved has a few interesting ones :tongue:*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *New Ulm, MN / Joplin, MO - also lived in Tennessee for awhile*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *England or Russia - love many aspects of the cultures*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *24, but I feel like I am in my thirties somehow*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFJ, about nine years*

*** What type do you usually test as? *INFJ with INTJ on a few occasions*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I have gotten along with and appreciated someone of every type, but it's harder to relate to S types (ESTJ and ESFP in particular)*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I get 4 and 5 on the Enneagram a lot, sometimes 9; I've taken SLOAN a few times also and even posted my results on a thread here, but I forget what they were and can't be bothered at the moment to check the thread results on this forum :tongue:*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed, argh*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *English*

What is your dream job? *Proofreader*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *Though introverted, I am very interested in people, their ideas, and their idiosyncrasies. I daydream a lot, even though I can't visualize as well as many people - my daydreams are rather abstract. I'm pretty organized, as is typical of J types. I love listening to music, playing and watching basketball (not typical of INFJs, but oh well), lifting weights and running (also not typical of INFJs, but oh well again :crazy, surfing the Internet for hours learning about whatever, playing video games and immersing myself in imaginary worlds (the latter can be a ramification of game playing, but I can also do it separately), and so forth. I hope to learn more about how types interact and see the world, and how they understand and apply the system. Also, I just like seeing what people post about all kinds of stuff.*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *GUNS GUNS GUNS! Sorry, I was partial to this machine gun toy I had as a kid :tongue:*
Do you collect anything? *Basketball cards - I even moderate two large message boards involving the subject*
What are your phobias? *Heights to some extent, scary people trying to kill me when I drive*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Shrimp - I like grilled shrimp, fried shrimp, microwaved shrimp, popcorn shrimp, butterfly shrimp, shrimp scampi, shrimp alfredo, cold shrimp, hot shrimp, shrimp with curry powder, shrimp kabob, etc.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Being with my beloved and sharing a wide variety of activities with him, doing mystical inner life thingies, and such*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Evilry, meanery, assery, snobbery, and any other malevolent -eries :crazy:*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Being with the beloved*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Usually Nay, but I am guilty of it*
People are inherently good *They are inherently good and bad, and I have violated the strict Yay or Nay response yet again :laughing:*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Does alcohol count, or is this about the illegal stuff?*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## Sunless

*Personal ~*​Sublibrarian, counter girl, tea maker, swan feeder, spectacle breaker.

I am a girl. Over the internet most people tend to think I am not a girl, but a man instead. I am definitely not a man. Although sometimes I get lost in thought and it can be hours before I remember I am a girl, because for some reason I think of myself like a genderless blob of conscience.

I live in the fringes of civilization. We have hunger, civil wars and dictatorships. This is, of course, uncomfortable for the regular man, and especially for the regular woman because women tend to be smaller.

I would like to go to Tokyo. They have cemeteries for cats.​I am 24. It sounds older than it feels. When I was a kid I used to think about being twenty, and I thought I would probably have a huge storage of memories by then. Truth is, I dont, Ive forgotten most of it. I think the biggest tragedy of men is living in time.
​*Personal(ity)~

*​I am an INTP. I cant remember how long Ive known about these theories because my mother is a psychologist and we have entire shelves dedicated to studies on the subject. But I think I started looking into it deeper about 5 years ago?

I have always tested as an INTP. Most people dont believe it because I somehow defy their stereotype of INTPs. But Ill explain: some INTPs love math and computer languages. I happen to love literature and beauty instead. But we work the same way: I consider my closet a high complexity system.

There are personalities I cant resist. ESTPs pull me in like a gravitational force, I am helpless around them, so I am very cautious when I see one. ENFPs are my soulmates, I never tire of being around them. ISFJs have my respect and my loyalty, my mother and my best friend are both of this type. I get along with almost anyone, provided they respect my independence, my privacy and my quirky nature.

5 in Enneagram and RLUEI in Big 5 with moderately results except for Inquisitiveness which is through the roof.​





* Occupation ~*​Currently unemployed. I just got my degree.

As it happens to a lot of 16 year olds, my P betrayed me and I ended up studying communications. I really thought It could be interesting. I was mostly wrong.

My dream job would be to write fiction for a living, and not hate everything I write. I could write novels and short stories and maybe teach a class or two around a small round table.

*About You ~*​I dont share my thoughts with everyone. Im not purposely hurtful, even when some people seem to think so. Beauty interests me more than anything: how it works, its elusiveness, how it always seem to hint at both frailty and death.

I dont know what I expect from the forum... fun? friends? something to do at 3 am?









​ *
Other ~*​*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The one with the noisy toys. I try to come up with a distinctive sound pushing all their buttons at different intervals.

* Do you collect anything?* My mother wanted to trick me into collecting stamps when I was a kid, but I hated them. I just dont understand the pleasure of owning things for the sake of owning them.

* What are your phobias? *I suffer from anxiety so Ive head intrusive thoughts of buildings falling over me and turning me into pulp. Sometimes I cant walk down the stairs. The minute I put my foot in the first step I just see myself laying at the bottom with my spine split in three. Thankfully this only happens when I am under tons of stress.

* Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I like nuts, both raw and rusted. I like grapes, pineapples, tangerines and berries. I like prunes. Green tea. Olive oil. Cheese thats better than diamonds.


* Some of the things that you give you jollies? *prestalgia, postalgia and all other types of nostalgia. new words. friends and foes. surprise pens. People with names from the opposite sex. The liberation of some if not all pandas.

* What are your top five pet peeves? *Binary thinking. Feeling like Im losing my talent. New things that dont work better. Mosquitoes and the wet season in general. 

* What would a perfect day be like for you? *If I knew then it wouldnt be perfect. ESTPs get me right?

* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I try to eat healthy and watch my diet. I try to avoid red meat and poultry, but I get all the seafood I want  yum-yum

* Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*​* God and Souls*: lost in ghouls
* The Death Penalty*: whatfor?
* Premarital Sex*: :O)
* People are inherently good*: some of them, I guess. Bad people are a deal breaker.
* Destiny*: Mars
* Done drugs*: caffeine and cigarettes are my drugs
* Kissed in the rain*: Cant remember but probably...
* Re-reading a good book*: all the time.
​


----------



## sartreality

*Personal ~*

Hi 

My name is *Kate*, so it's pretty obvious that I'm a female.

I was born in London, Ontario, Canada and I have been living in Ottawa, Canada since 1991.



If I could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, I'd go either to
*New York City or the Grand Canyon,* two places I've wanted to see for a long time.

I'm 47 years young and NO, I definitely don't act my age LOL. How old do I act? Well, that depends on the day and my mood and many factors. I'm atually probably more like a 27 year old. I take after my maternal grandmother in that, who stayed young in spirit into a ripe old age.


*Personality ~*

I'm an *INFP *with my NP strongest, making me a Questor. My F/T are almost equal and go either way depending on the situation.

My enneagram is a *Type 5* The Observer with 2 (the helper) being my second highest.

I'd rather not start naming types i dislike. I like to take each person as they are and not make pre-judgements on them. I will say that I don't get along well with very rigid and conventional or judgemental types. Extrremely bubbly people also tax my nerves.


I've been doing a lot of self reflection and personal work lately along with my boyfriend and that's what drew me to find this forum. He's an INTP.


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*hmmm...the paint and art section
*
Do you collect anything?
*I love books and music but I don’t buy them to collect them...more to have them to enjoy*

What are your phobias?
*Heights and enclosed spaces*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I love many foods ~ greek, italian, middle eastern, tex-mex, thai, chinese...anything fresh and spicey...I love fresh veggies and fruit...*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Live music, going for a walk in the woods, going on a road trip, getting lost in my art, reading a great book, humor...I have soft spot for romantic comedies like 50 First Dates*

What are your top five pet peeves?

*Automated phone systems
terrible drivers
noise
general rudeness
beurocracy/red tape 
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Sleeping in
waking up in a beautiful rustic cottage on a lake with my boyfriend and spending it with him...going for a walk; doing some painting; listening to music; cooking a scrumptious meal together and eating it and then lots of lovemaking 
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I love veggies, but I do like the occassional meat meal..can’t give it up *

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*Yes*

The Death Penalty
*No*

Premarital Sex
*It’s not marriage that makes the committment..so it depends on the situation
*
People are inherently good
*Most of them*

Destiny
*Yes...to a degree*

Done drugs
*Yes...but not lots*

Kissed in the rain
*Yes *

Re-reading a good book
*Oh yeah*


----------



## Jack Rabid

*Personal ~*

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? J
- Any nicknames? None 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born in Montreal. Live in Ottawa.. Just kinda restless
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Amsterdam.. does this REALLY need explaining

Age - How old are you? 40
Do you think you act your age? Nope

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I have been 21 for a long time now..




*Personal(ity) ~*

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP.. for about a year now
 
*** What type do you usually test as?
INTJ.. and ISFP before.. but mostly INTP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?  I just don't enjoy self righteous busybodies
 




*Occupation ~*

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed



What is your dream job? Star Ship Captain 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am unconventional and contradictory.. you'll love me  I hope to always learn more about myself and others.. 
 


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? HA!.. everything, except the cheesy Lingerie 
Do you collect anything? Not particularly 
What are your phobias? Heights and Closed spaces

What are your top five pet peeves? Political Correctness, BusyBodies, Traffic, People who stand abreast on the down escalator, Unaccountability 
What would a perfect day be like for you? I am certain this is a well moderated site.. I'll leave that one alone..
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Not a big meat eater.. But I still like my Bacon.. and the odd Burger


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls.. Perhaps
The Death Penalty.. Slippery slope
Premarital Sex.. why not?
People are inherently good..Ask me that after the power has been off World wide for 3 days..
Destiny.. Perhaps
Done drugs.. Yes
Kissed in the rain.. Of course
Re-reading a good book.. Yes.. I have


----------



## Stoic

*Hello!*

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* My name is John and that is what I prefer to be called.*
- Any nicknames?* Nope*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Male without doubt *

Location - Where were you originally born?* I was originally born in Eatonville, Washington.* Where do you live today?* I currently reside in Enumclaw, Washington*. Any interesting story behind that? *There really isn't a great story, I just had to get out of the town because of limited employment opportunities. So my cousin and I got an apartment here.
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I would go to England to visit family on my mom's side and visit her and my aunts and uncle's brith place.*

Age - How old are you?* I am nineteen years old. * Do you think you act your age? *I think I act older then my age most of the time. *If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I am not sure what age I resemble most but my cousin is the same age as I am and she and all her friends are into partying and sneaking beers and hanging out, while I am more focus minded on the future and don't participate in any of that. So, using her and her friends as my comparison group I would say I act older *




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I am ISTJ. I Started reading on the personality therory in my eleventh grade psycology class and I have been interested in it ever since. What really kept my interest was how will the ISTJ type described me. It felt like there were people watching my every move...*

*** What type do you usually test as? *ISTJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *My cousin is pretty fun to be aroud I guess and she is ESTJ so I am going to say that for now. I don't really have a type I don't like to be around. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?* Haha employed to McDonalds at the moment. I don't make much but atleast it's a job >.>*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I haven't started college yet but I plan on it soon. I have graduated highschool though.*

What is your dream job?* There are two jobs that interest me. The first is computer programmer. The second is a therapist (shrink >.>)...*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I would describe myself as a focused individual. I always try to stay on task and see the task through till the end. I am morally superior to a majority of the people I meet. Although, I do live a rather boring life. I work and browse the internet (Stumbe Upon add on for Firefox helps pass the time). I have a hard time breaking or even bending the rules. I am really shy around people I don't know, and the time I ever really get to know people is when I am forced to be around and work with them. I work hard and am loyal to people I enjoy being around. I don't know what I hope to get out of this forum, I was just looking up some stuff on google and this was one of the results and it slightly interested me so I decided why not make an account and see what everyone is like.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The video game section *
Do you collect anything?* Just dust, do to lack of inactivity >.>*
What are your phobias?* Hieghts *
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Oh this cheese cake my mom makes. Wow that's all it took to get the saliva flowing *
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Me proving someone wrong even thought they are extremely confident they are right...*
What are your top five pet peeves?* Hmm well apart from people acting like they can do no wrong, not a lot of things get to me.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *I would wake up (that is key), have some freshly made fluffy pancakes, and just take time to myself. I might catch a movie, go swimming, or just do some other things I enjoy with a friend or two.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* That is a pretty random question. Both.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny* Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nah*
Re-reading a good book *Yay, yay, a thousand times yay...*


----------



## So Long So Long

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Kristen. 

- Any nicknames?
Krisco, Kris, and Krissy. 

*** Male/Female/Trans?
I am biologically Female, but I'm more gender queer to be honest. I have a mix of both genders, but I don't really want to be defined by that alone. If anything I am a tomboy, but gender queer just sounds better. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was originally born in South Carolina and I've lived here ever since. It's pretty boring, to be honest. The only thing that I think is cool to think about is that where I live a lot of travelers would stop by and stay for a couple days while they were going all over the country and far beyond that and it's just something interesting to think about. I wish I lived in more of the 'country' side and less of the city side, though. It would be nice to kind of know everybody and everybody know you, then maybe I wouldn't feel so alone. 

But even with all of potentially goodness I still plan on moving far away and not looking back after I graduate from High School. I don't care if I have to work at McDonald's to get somewhere in this world - I'll do what I have to do. I have hope that I have the determination and will to get somewhere and hopefully gain some more friends that will help me along the way, cause my family sure isn't gonna do it. I'm tired of letting them make decisions for me and I'm tired of them telling me what I should do with _my_ life. I don't want to take a business major, I want to be an artist or a Psychologist. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

New Hampshire. It's where my best friend lives and I would love to finally meet her and hang out with her and just engage in long and thorough conversations about things that are actually important. 

If for some reason I couldn't go there though I would probably go on a Road Trip, or I'll think better of it and say a World Trip as I want to travel everywhere from London to Poleland to Hong Kong. I want to see and experience the new stuff and finally fly in an airplane - I want an adventure. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am fifteen-years old (Born November 12th, 1993). Don't let that fool you, though. I think I'm much more mature than the average fifteen-year old or teenager in general. I don't get depressed if I break a nail. I don't cry every time something doesn't go my way and I certainly don't spread gossip about other people and act like I own the place wherever I go - That just isn't me. 

I'd say I probably act like a twenty-one or twenty-two year old, but I don't know. I just think I'm an old soul and I used to hate that about myself, but now I've grown to embrace it and love it. Especially since not everyone is like that. 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

My Personality Type is INFP and I've been reading into personality theory since about December/January, so eight to nine months, I suppose. Although I knew about personality typing since about 2007 or 2006 it just happened to be something I didn't find much interest in at the time or want to pursue any further. 

*** What type do you usually test as?

INFP, however there has bee one incident in which I scored as an ENFP and another time in which my result was that of an INTP and I spent about an hour going over both profiles before finally deciding that I am an INFP. I guess you could say that is a hallmark of being an INFP, though, we never stop looking for the meaning to something and personality theory is no exception. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I get along just fine with other INFPs (Obviously). I also get along with INTPs, ENFPs, INTJs, ISFPs, and yeah. 

My best friend is an ISFP so I know for certain that I get along with them, they're a lot like INFPs, but there definitely are differences, especially with how assertive she is compared to me, but I think that just means that she makes me break out of my shell and tell people what I really think even if I don't want to hurt their feelings because sometimes it's necessary. 

My mother is an ESFJ and almost the complete opposite of me and we definitely do not get along most of the time. She's always wanting to control me or take care of me when I'm perfectly fine with taking care of myself at the time and I do not like being controlled at all, I've learned. However, on the flipside my father is an ISTJ and also the complete opposite of me, although oddly him and I get along a lot more than my mother and I. I think it's because we don't have in-dept conversations and we just do stuff together, we don't talk to each other, which is much easier. I do dislike how he also would like to control me as well and how narrow-minded he is. It's one of the reason why I can't tell him about my sexual preference because he would probably disown me and kick me out of the house and I just can't handle it at this point. 

My grandmother is also an ESFJ and very Christian. I didn't used to mind it so much when I was a little kid, because well I was a little kid, but she did make me fear God and make him seem as though I wasn't worthy of this life and all of this other shit. I know resent God and the Christian lifestyle because of this, not that I necessarily condemn someone who has that type of faith, after all it's your life so you should do what you want, it's just not the right thing for me. Anyways, she is also very narrow minded and these days I often get in fights with her about gay rights and everything else in between and it doesn't usually get me anymore, except to the point in which she thinks I'm turning into a lesbian (Too late Grandmother) starts to tear up and then says that she's going to pray for me. 

I've come to the conclusion that my cousin is either an INTP or an ISTP and that's probably why I got along so well with him while we were still small children and growing up. Like, it's a lot like my father, we didn't talk so much unless it was about Pokemon or a television show -- Or maybe I should rephrase? We never talked about anything that had to do with our feelings really, so it was mostly easy to get along with him because I didn't have to try so hard, plus we agreed on the majority of things and were pretty like-minded. I don't talk to him as much now, but that's just what I've re-examined in memories and have concluded, so yeah, INTPs or pretty cool in my book. 

Finally, I think my smallest cousin, Merissa, is an ENTP and that worries me just a bit. However, I'm trying not to make any judgments, especially since she's still fairly young and developing. I just tend to not get along very well with ENTPs. 

Although, anybody is fair game for me. I tend to like most everybody. :3

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

My result for the Big 5 test is RLUAI and my Enneagram type is 9w1. 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

I am too young to work, so unemployed. Though I plan on getting a job sometime this fall. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm supposed to be a Sophomore (Technically a Junior, but my birthday is late) but I failed part of Freshman year last year, so I am a Freshmore or a Sophoman if you like. However, I plan on majoring in Psychology once I hit college. 

What is your dream job?

Working for Google. Not seriously, but it would be a nice job. I remember the Today show doing a report on it back in 2005 or so. 

Anyways, I would like to be a Clinical Psychologist or work for the Peace Corp or something like that. I would just love to help people in whatever way that I can. 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Well, I find it kind of hard to describe myself, but... here goes nothing: 

My name is Kristen, though my friends call me Krisco. I'm fifteen years old, but I feel like I'm at least twenty. My personality type is INFP. I kind of wish I could dream in black and white. I wish I lived back in the 1960's so I could have gone to Woodstock. Which brings me to my majour love in life: Music. I live in sound. End of story. I like to take naps and stay up all night. I also like reading fantasy novels and secretly hope that by some form of magic I'll actually fall into the book and finally have a worth-wild adventure to go on. 

I am forever moving and doing new things. I have ADHD, Depression and a bunch of other disorders, but I don't try to dwell on them too much. Uh, I can seem mysterious, but secretly I just don't know what to say and when to say it. So you should try to get to know me. Well, if you want. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

I'd rather go to an Electronics store and check out all the new gadgets they have. 

Do you collect anything?

I don't really collect them anymore, but I used to collect rocks. In fact the collection is sitting right next to me as I'm typing this. 

What are your phobias?

I have a lot of social phobias. I've also always been afraid of the dark, but at the same time intrigued greatly by it. I'm afraid of dying, having a panic attack, a heart attack and a billion and one other things. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

That might seriously take awhile, so I'll just simply say Chicken Alfredo. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Music. 
Writing. 
Information. 
Niceness. 
That Christmas Feeling that I miss so much. 
The idea that fresh starts actually exist. 
Neon Green Bendy Straws. 
Sleep. 
Animals. 
Cookies. 
Succeeding. 
Not Failing. 
Swimming. 
Girls. 
My Best Friend. 
My alone time. 
You. 
Shane Dawson. 
The Vlogbrothers. 



What are your top five pet peeves?

Fake people. 
Ignorance. 
G.W. Bush being a type nine. link 
Being so tired right now. 
Bad music. 
Cruelty to Animals. 

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I tried being a vegetarian once and it just didn't work for me. I need meat, but I wouldn't say I eat only meet, I get a good variety, I think. 


 Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 

Eh.

The Death Penalty

NAY! 

Premarital Sex

Yay. 

People are inherently good

Eh. It depends. 

Destiny

Eh. Somewhat, maybe. 

Done drugs

Nay. 

Kissed in the rain

Nay, but that would very hot. 

Re-reading a good book

Yay. 
​


----------



## Arioche

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Whatever you want to call me. ;D

- Any nicknames?
Errr...I used to be called with the title "Master" on top of my name. Don't ask why.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female on the outside, party on the inside.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Japan, moved to Italy when my mom remarried my step-father, who got stationed there. After Italy, San Antonio Texas, then to middle-of-nowhere in which I currently resides, planning on moving back to the states soon.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
West Virginia, not because I've been there, nor was that a place I ever wanted to go to, but because of someone there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
18 years old at the moment, I've been told I act older, I act immature, I act ancient, I act like a toddler, etc. Never my age. As for how I look....let's say that I get my I.D. checked often.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP, I guess it's pretty accurate. I'm new to this personality theory thing, came upon it when I was looking up Jung. 

*** What type do you usually test as?
Took several, never got anything but ENFP (the E, I'm not too sure about, but I'm pretty certain of the rest)

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I love everyone except the ones I hate. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram....I got 3w4, with 2 very close behind.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed currently, feelin like a bum.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Starting college, probably will major in Psychology if I don't die.

What is your dream job?
Dictator of the world, Psychiatrist in a maximum security prison/mental facility, Author, Hugh Hefner.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm strange, but we all are. I'm lazy, but isn't troubled by it. I'm quick to temper and quick to cool off, but holds grudges if I lose. Passion is my passion, loyalty is my ideal. I dream of unconditional love and unselfishness, but can be quite nihilistic at times. Insanity is my business. 
I want to find out more about myself and others, have a nice chat, and distract myself from boredom. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Vidjyagameees, and Air Guns.

Do you collect anything?
Useless information.

What are your phobias?
Deep water...oh gawd. Also, the wrath of woman.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*drooling*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I will tell you more if you tell me what jollies means. :3

What are your top five pet peeves?
People who doubts my sincerity, bad liars, Unconditional shunning/intolerance of other people's opinion ("Well, it doesn't matter, because it says so in the bible...YOU'RE GOIN TO HELL!"), Unresolved conflict (don't you run away from this argument!), people who talks behind EVERYONE's backs.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day spent with you of course!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, I like em equally. :3


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay

The Death Penalty
Depends

Premarital Sex
Yay

People are inherently good
Nay

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
Depends on what you mean by "drugs" 

Kissed in the rain
Yay

Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## Kokos

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* – Kokos, but you can call me Richard
*- Any nicknames? *– Kokos 

** Male/Female/Trans?* – Male as fuck

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? –* Born in lyon, France. Still living there, nothing much interesting to say exact that i will most probably move somewhere else for work.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? –* If i could find a work in Canada, i will definitely go there. That country looks so cool. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

23 years old, very mature in my mind, but not mature on practical problems of everyday life.

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* - INFP, and i guess i learned about MBTI about 8 months ago.

** What type do you usually test as?* The first test i did typed me INFJ, and then it was INFP, INFP, INFP everytime.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I think that my favorite personalities are INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENFJ, ENFP, INTJ, well at least all of my friends type those. ESTJ, ISTJ and ENTP would be the personalities i could hate the most. But even then it would really depend of the person

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

9w8 and RCUAI

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* – unemployed and starting to getting sick of it.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* – I started with studies in electricity, decided it wasn't for me and went for an art school and now i'm wondering if i've made the right choice.
*
What is your dream job? *– I would love to know.
*
About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
I don't like to speak of myself. That should be enough. :wink:

*Other ~*

*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* – It's been years i haven't been in a toy-store, i don't know.
*Do you collect anything?* – i'm not that organized.
*What are your phobias?* – Loss of the people i care about and the cold depressing void.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* – FROG LEGS 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* – Drinking whiskey and chilling with a good friend; share the creation process with someone i value; flirting, even a slight subtle amount.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. Ignorant people acting like if they know everything in the universe.
2. People telling me how i should be thinking.
3. Intolerance.
4. Dishonesty. 
5. My inertia.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* – Wake up, going to the work i enjoy doing teaming up with interesting and passionate people. Have a drink with some friends at a pub, having a cool passionate discussion with them. Going home to enjoy the company of my loving girlfriend and having sex in the evening. 

i'm simple like that. 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls –* I don't believe in them, although i'm very tolerant about it. It's always a way to discuss philosophy.
*The Death Penalty –* Never defend it in front of me or you are getting your face punched.
*Premarital Sex –* Totally, i don't see why i shouldn't. It tells you much more about a person than anything else. Enough to consider if she is the best person to marry.
*People are inherently good –* Everyone has a different definition of the word "good", they try, in their own way.
*Destiny –* Not at all.
*Done drugs –* Except alcohol, no.
*Kissed in the rain –* No, but in a warm heavy summer rain that would be amazing.
*Re-reading a good book –* Did it several times.


----------



## Jorge

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

Jorge here. I have nicknames, but they are different for IRL people. Just call me Jorge I guess, or George (for people who can't roll their r's properly lol)

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Male, but female friends say I'm a bit girly -_-

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born in El Paso, Texas, but I was raised all of my life in Juarez, Chihuahua, Mexico. I am currently residing in College Station, TX, after looking for independence (and the fact that UTEP wasn't a school that I was really looking forward to graduate from).... and yeah I'm not a fan of A&M either. Too conservative for my tastes... and too 'blonde' to be honest.

I just came back from a summer study abroad in spain, and I REALLY want to move there once I stop my studies and work, regardless of what I do. Spain is just such an awesome country. In every aspect.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 21... I tend to be childish, and I always avoid adulthood. When is needed, I tend to be really mature (specially with friends and family), but when I'm chill, I'll just stick to a childish nature.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I am an INTP. I was tested one in fall 2005, but it's been about a year since I got into reading about personality theory

*** What type do you usually test as?

INTP =) I am really proud of that. I wouldn't change it!

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Favorites hmmm... most of my friends tend to be ENFPs. I really like ENFJ and INFP, specially girls. Most of my male friends are SJ's (they are all engineers), but I have more female NF friends anyway.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I can't remember for the life of me... I know I am type 5 in the enneagram (I think), and something about a variant said I was Sexual or something like that?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Employed as a Part-Time tutor for elementary school children. I used to be a consulting/research assistant worker.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I am a senior in college, currently studying civil & environmental engineering... Planning to get another bachelor's degree in math or physics.

What is your dream job?

PROFESSOR! All the way. There is no doubt about this.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Most of my friends know I am a nerd, and I tend to be fascinated by anything that has some explanation to it. Most of my conversations irl can't be superficial or shallow, so I SUCK at small talk. I am what would be called a really extroverted INTP, without becoming an ENTP (I love ENTP's though). 

I love music, math, psychology. I am a vegetarian (BECAUSE IT JUST MAKES SENSE!), although a really lousy one. I just found out I am lactose intolerant (cause I just took a really rough trip to the bathroom), so I'm considering becoming a vegan... and yeah that's all that comes to mind.

Oh yeah! Hablo espanol!

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? VIDEOGAMES

Do you collect anything? Crap... anything really. Time magazines more than anything.

What are your phobias? None

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Eeeek that's hard. It used to be lasagna, but I'm getting sicker and sicker of pasta nowadays. Veggies are always awesome and welcome! And cheese!... I dunno lol to be honest, I can't decide.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Understanding stuff... being able to explain said stuff =D

What are your top five pet peeves? 
1.- Dishonesty... specially when I have to listen to it to protect people.
2.- People who mix languages (Spanglish is a huge NO in my book)
3.- People who smack their mouth while eating... really? are you a goat?
4.- People who use the elevator for just ONE floor when they are perfectly able to walk up the stairs.
5.- Ignorance + Stubborness

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Bleh I can't be arsed to give out details. Spontaneous great moments can't beat plans, ever.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
VEGETARIAN!


 Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
YAY!

People are inherently good
Yay

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
Yay

Kissed in the rain
Yay

Re-reading a good book
...Say? (In the middle between Yay and Nay)​ ​


----------



## Nomenclature

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Nancy
* - Any nicknames? *Dubble Bubble, Elastigirl, Human Dictionary... none of this is relevant to the forum, though.
*
* Male/Female/Trans?* Female
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born and raised in Warren, MI. NOTHING is interesting about this place! ):
* - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Tokyo. I just love wacky Japanese culture and the trendy Shibuya fashion. Big cities in general are amazing.
* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 15. I like to think that I act mature for my age. Any other teenagers here? It's like I'm surrounded by ESs at school, and it would be nice to meet another NT girl.
*
Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I would say xNxx, but since I have to decide on one, I'll go with being a mild INTJ. I've really been getting into personality theory this past year.
*
* What type do you usually test as? *INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ENFP ... uh, yeah. xD
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Type doesn't matter much, but immature ESTPs in particular can be annoying. OMG!  INxx or xNxJ = awesome. 
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I really don't get the Enneagram, but I've tested as a 3 or 5. So I guess that makes me a 4? Wth?
*
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Student
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *^^ I'm in high school. But I'm thinking either a science or humanity.
*
What is your dream job? *CIA psychologist by day, fashion designer by night
*
About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *HI! I'm all around creative and unique, or weird and a nut, depending on how you look at it (N!). I'm a bit of an overachiever and very image consious (EJ?). At school, I'm known as a nerd... a very fashionable nerd (IDFK!). And I talk to pretty much anybody I don't deem to be stupid or annoying (ENJ?).
*
Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I love all toys. 
* Do you collect anything? *Nope
* What are your phobias? *Being useless or forgotten
* Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Strawberries, sesame seeds, pasta with olive oil and sea salt, vanilla chai tea, mint ice cream... yum.
* Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Exceeding people's already high expectations of me, group hugs, French, music, Scrabble
* What are your top five pet peeves? *Flakes, Crocs, people who conform to nonconformity, people who don't even try and then wonder why they fail at life or just don't care, super conservative and pushy Christians
* What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wake up, coffee, stay at the library for an hour or two, a lively study session with some classmates, lunch at the old hangout, shopping, a concert or art show, dinner at some restaurant that just opened, wearing a dress I hand sewed myself to a dance party, the after-party, and then what happens at night is nonya d;
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Veggie, fosho*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay
* The Death Penalty* Yay
* Premarital Sex *Yay
* People are inherently good *Yay
* Destiny *Nay... well, sort of. It's like, I embrace luck and all the meaningful coincidences, but it's ultimately up to you to determine your life's direction.
* Done drugs *Nay
* Kissed in the rain *Nay
* Re-reading a good book *Yay


----------



## rachelbird26

*Me, Myself and I*

'ello!' (my typical greeting)
-As you may be able to tell from my username, my name is Rachel, or you can call call me Rachelbird, I'll even answer to Raquel (I like the Spanish language 
-I'm from the San Francisco Bay Area of California. Funny story: When I was 2 years old, I moved 2 houses up the same court (of course my parents did most of it, me being a toddler and all  ) And I've lived in that house ever since. 
-Like Sunshine, I'd love to go to Italy, if for nothing else than the fact that from 1-4pm every day they nap! And of course for the scenery and culture.
-I'm 20, and the average guess about my age is around 16-18; I work with middle schoolers, whose energy I most often emulate, so I definitely seem like a younger person.
-I have taken online MBTI tests several times, and when I first discovered MBTI as a junior in HS, I tested as an INFP; however, now I most often test as ENFP
-I'm a student in community college doing some GE, I'm planning to major in music therapy, which, as of now, is my dream job. If you've never heard of it before, just ask, I love to explain it 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
If I could describe myself in one word, I'd choose 'Creative'. I always say if there was a procrastination olympics, I would do very well there, I sometimes try to do way too many things at once, sometimes I'm prideful (which, honestly, is hard to admit). However, I always seem to be able to keep the peace among my friends/family, and my goal in life is to make the world a better place than I found it, in my own small way. 
In joining this forum, I'd like to learn more about the MBTI system and the variety of personality types found within it, and try to use my knowledge to improve the relationships I have with the people in my life. Yeah, that's it.
(wow, I'm not usually that serious...)


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The colorful, shiny section 
Do you collect anything? books, mostly. When walking on the beach, I can't resist picking up shells. Oh, and this is random, but most things about me are: Whenever I find a chunk of granite, I must keep it :blushed:
What are your phobias? Throwing up, spiders that can hurt you, 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Ever since I was little, I've loved Tator Tots. Yes, even before the movie "Napoleon Dynamite." On of my childhood memories was helping my mom make them. I usually dip them in ranch. Part of their appeal is their bite-sizedness (Oooh new word!), you can just pop em in! Yeah...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
What are your top five pet peeves? People in my family who load the dishwasher wrong (Everything has a certain place), inconsiderate drivers, people who argue for fun, salesmen of all kinds, and mosquitos )but boy, do they love me!)
What would a perfect day be like for you? Being able to share what's on my heart with a friend, eat good food, and at the end of it, watch a sky full of shooting stars.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, I like meat too much to not eat it, but veggies are important (and yummy) too!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Yay!
The Death Penalty-I'm still considering this issue, it's a tough one
Premarital Sex-Nay
People are inherently good-We try, but Nay
Destiny-Yay
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay, but that would be cool
Re-reading a good book-I have done that once or twice, but not usually.


----------



## wildangl

*another unique INFJ (aren't we all?)*

Personal ~

* Name - *"Laureen Marie"* that's if I'm in trouble, otherwise it's Laurie.

* Male/Female/Trans? As in what my preference is? Alpha males that can handle an Alpha female.

Location - Originally a native Oregon, traveled a lot, spent some time in the Caucasus, then ended up back where I started. If I could get up and go anywhere right at this moment? Estonia, or perhaps Romania. Definitely Afghanistan, just out of curiosity, if it were just safer.

Age - 
How old are you? I'm 39 and holding. Some of my friends hit 50 and start counting backward again, but I think that's cheating.
Do you think you act your age? I really hope not. I was told early in life never to trust anyone over 30, but then all those people turned 30, and now look at the mess we're in!

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I cut my teeth in Meyers-Briggs long ago, and was designated an ENFP then. Over time I think I've become a bit more honest with myself and have transformed into an INFJ. I feel much more comfortable there.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I think they're all interesting in their own ways.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I'm very employed but I don't want to tell you what it is. . . . I'm _transitioning_ into TEFL and copy writing.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. sigh. Nursing. That's why I didn't want to tell you. I know, I know, it sounds very altruistic, but I'm getting tired of taking care of everyone. I left it, went back into it, and have no idea why I'm still here. Well, I do. The money is good, but it's hard on the soul.

What is your dream job? the one I'm transitioning into. I'll get to travel again, have my own hours and play with words :happy:


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Like I posted in the INFJ forum, I'm a 'tree frog'. I can go between different worlds- different lifestyles, different cultures, different paradigms . . . the one question I ask myself when deciding whether to launch off into a new endeavor is 'if I don't do this, at the end of my life, will I regret it?' The answer is usually 'yes', so I've given myself permission to do a lot of different, interesting things. 
One thing I really love being part of is the SCA-Society for Creative Anachronism. It's a medieval re-creation group- we create 'personas' from our chosen place and time, then re-create that person during camping events or feasts. My persona is from the 7th century Caucasus region and I have some incredibly cool garb (clothing) I brought back from there.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the costumes
Do you collect anything? I bring back a stone from every place I've been. They keep the energy of that place, and remind me of being there.
What are your phobias? I don't have any.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? creating alternate personas, ceramics, volunteering for a nonprofit that helps subsistence farmers in other countries, living out in the woodlands.
What are your top five pet peeves? Bullies, rude people, 'name-droppers' . . . that's enough. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sleep in, savor a really great cup of coffee with real cream, then set off on a new adventure of some kind.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Sorry, I'm definitely a red meat/green vegetable kind of person. I tried to be a vegetarian, I really did, but my body is just happier as a carnivore.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- for sure.
The Death Penalty- yes, preferably in the same manner they did it to someone else, but that would be too hard on the everyone.
Premarital Sex- yes, of course. You should know if you're compatible that way before you make it permanent! 
People are inherently good- if given the opportunity, and they're not starving or threatened, yes.
Destiny- for sure
Done drugs- yeah, live and learn.
Kissed in the rain- :} yes.
Re-reading a good book- I do that all the time. Often by accident, forgetting that I'd already read it until halfway through the plot starts looking familiar. (I read a LOT of books)


----------



## NewSoul

Personal ~


*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *NewSoul will do. *
- Any nicknames?* Uh... I dunno. None I guess
* 
*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*
 
Location -* Born and raised in Michigan, USA. And I never moved farther than a couple of blocks away. Nothing interesting about that.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? * Hmmm... some place with white, sandy beaches and palm trees is good. It's so pretty.* roud:

Age - How old are you? *15* Do you think you act your age? *Sort of. I guess I act pretty much my age, but I'm not into clothes and boys like the average girl my age.*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ISxJ. I'm not sure of the third letter, but the others are pretty solid. I've read about MBTI off and on and I've known about it for about a year or more.*

*** What type do you usually test as? * Some type of sensor, usually introverted. The rest is varied.* :tongue:

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? * I don't know. Everyone's different and I'm not that great at figuring out other people's personality types.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? * I've only taken an Enneagram test a couple of times and six was the highest for the one test. I don't remember what the other one said. For SLOAN I most often type as RLUEN.*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed. Well, I'm a high school student.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. * N/A*
 
What is your dream job? *Not sure.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. * I have to write a paragraph now? I didn't sign up for this! Okay okay... uh... I'm a nice person I guess. I'm not a very confident person, so I spend my time on the internet. It's not like I have that much in common with girls my age. I don't care much for fashion and make-up, and I'm not really that attracted to boys. Plus I'm just socially awkward. There really isn't a whole lot to say about me. I don't have any friends to talk about either. I just like to have fun and do things. When I joined this forum, I didn't really have an objective. I just wanted to talk. Forums are my social life. I don't talk much here because I don't really have anything to add to topics. If I were to post what I thought about things, it'd just be agreements and small little sentences. I watch you guys type paragraph and paragraph of ideas, and all I can say is, "yeah." So I guess I could go around thanking a ton of stuff, but that'd be kind of pointless. I mostly go on other forums, but lately I haven't been visiting many. It's alright. I have my family and that's all that matters. *Whew* I guess that wasn't so bad.
* 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? * Can't I just take the whole toy store?* :laughing:
Do you collect anything? *Not really. D**o occasional souveniers count?*
What are your phobias? *Demons, ghosts, etc. The supernatural.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. * Only one?! I can't possibly choose! I just love food too much.* *(Yeah, I'm going to be fat some day. :/)*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Going to a 3D imax movies, playing board games with people, going swimming, etc. I just like to have fun. * roud:
What are your top five pet peeves? *I can only think of two right now. When people are prejudiced and when people get angry on the road for no reason.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A day when there's no school and I go out and have fun with my family and no one fights. There's never been one of those days without a fight, though. :/*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both please.* roud:


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
 The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good * Nay. I'd like to think that most are, though.*
Destiny * Nay*
 Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*. * I've never kissed anyone.* :blushed:
Re-reading a good book *Yay**. Although reading a book would never be my first choice.*​


----------



## Windette

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Carolyn - no nicknames

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I've been in AUstralia all my life. If I could go to New Zealand or the UK I would because I don't like the hot weather over here. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 16.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP, I've known about it for a few months.

*** What type do you usually test as?
INTP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I prefer the company people who are xNTx, ESTP or xNFP

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram type 5
I've never really looked deep into SLOAN types but I think I might be RCUEI


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed - casual retail

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
High school

What is your dream job?
Veterinary Surgeon <3

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm really interested in the Meyer-Briggs types and how they affect aspects of life. I'm on this forum because I'm amazed at how accurate the types usually are, therefore I can learn about myself and other people who are like-minded.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Hmm, probably the craft sets.
Do you collect anything? Nope
What are your phobias? Being in deep water.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Just mentioning the word food did it. XD
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Lolcats! XD Anything really random, imaginative or ironic.
What are your top five pet peeves? Oh boy - Ignorance, prejudice, sexism, lack of self-respect and people who don't value independence.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Unsure
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Unsure
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------



## moon

Hey what the hell I'm doin' it.

Personal
*Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Well for confusions sake you might as well call me moon, though my real name is Juliet.
*- Any nicknames?* Jules, by family & friends. Rooster, that's a childhood nickname, 'cause of two cowlicks at my crown that, when short, make my hair stick up like a rooster tail.
*Male/Female/Trans?* Female.
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in CA, & I now live in WV. It's a boring story.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* The desert. It just intrigues me.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* Twenty-two. A Facebook quiz says I'm sixty. It's probably right.

Personal(ity)
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFP. Maybe a year.
*What type do you usually test as?* INFP.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Can't say, not good at typing people/don't put much thought into others types.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Sylvia Plath.

Occupation
*Employed or Unemployed?* Employed.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* High school dropout. GED.
*What is your dream job?* Hermit. Rich housewife ha. Monk.

About You
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* Hmm... tee hee. Well, I originally came here tooo express! To talk! To philosophize and and relate, & stuff, but I've been reduced to lurking & snarky comments now & then, yeah. Yeah. I like when my toast is burnt to a crisp, & I like chocolate syrup in my coffee. Time? I don't know what that is. Shoes, and bags, can't get enough. My favorite part of day is the late afternoon, when the light is golden. I'm good with the exacto knife. Can I add to job list rock star? My dad says I'm lazy ha. I think... maybe... I was born too late. Forty years too late. I type the way I sound when I talk. Weird accent happens when you combine CA & WV, like uh, uh, a hillbilly surfer. Total ugly duckling poster child. I really want to go into space. Like that would make me so happy. I'm usually happy anyway. I can paint & draw pretty good. Thanks ma! I think I'm smarter than everybody. All right well _a lot_ of people. My laptop is cool. I want to live in a treehouse! I also want to have girl friends but I think they are scared of me  I don't read novels much, I like magazines like Science & Discover, & sometimes Time. I'm in love haha puurrrrr, meww... WITH PC.

Other
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* BARBIE yeah-ya!
*Do you collect anything?* Pretty moths, my floor collects towels.
*What are your phobias?* I don't like hallways.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I'm always drooling in fact let's go back to question numero uno nicknames? Drules. That's for real.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Baby animals DAAWWWWW when people are nice to each other.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Blue meanies, bad drivers, eating noises, lectures, waiting!
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* SCHOOOOL'S. OUT. FOR. EVA. Sometime when I can chill do nothing, when it never ends when it stays 2 pm for life and I lay in the middle of the trampoline & scratch my mind. But if I want it to be midnight it would be, and there'd be a low thick fog, with a clear sky, and the moon is orange and the temperature of the air is the same as your body & it feels like you are melting into everything & you just don't stop walking.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Lean towards veggies though at times I gotsta have fried chicken, gotsta have calamari, a bleeding steak.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls* No opinion.
*The Death Penalty* No.
*Premarital Sex* If you wanna. And boy do I wanna.
*People are inherently good* Yes.
*Destiny* Make it.
*Done drugs* Done did.
*Kissed in the rain* Done did that'un too.
*Re-reading a good book* Harry Potter whaaaat


----------



## Sunless

moon said:


> *Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Baby animals DAAWWWWW when people are nice to each other.


----------



## moon

pygmiiieeeeees!!!!!


----------



## Lyonessian

*Personal*

Name: Paulo does it. As for a nickname, you can use every variation, suffix or prefix on my name and chances are I'll like it.

Gender: Male

Location: A little town in the countryside of São Paulo state, Brazil. Always lived here.

Age: As of today, 20. I think I act older regarding some things, and my age regarding others. There's a lot of relevant information on that that I won't write here, but in no way does it mean I don't want some given person to know about it.

*Personality*

MBTI: ENFP. Simply that. At first I tested as an INFP, but other occurrences in my life have led me to believe the introversion wasn't within me as a part of myself, but as a conditioning of the (then) present situation. Don't expect me to fit the ENFP stereotype, because what I found was that the ENFP general description fits me more than anything else, doubled, tripled, quadrupled. I have discovered MBTI at first around 4 years ago, since then it's an interest.

Favourite Types: Typology doesn't matter so much to me to the point of me using it as a threshold for something, or for people to fulfill if they want to be close to me. That said, NFs who don't let themselves be swayed by negative emotion are clearly THE group who receives my admiration and affection.

Least Favourite Types: My disclaimer up there applies for this too. And I will fall into a cliché here, but one that represents the truth for my history of relationships... it's hard to get something going with an S.

Other Personality Types: My Enneagram is 2w3. It's accurate. My Big 5 is SCUEI. Even more accurate.

*Occupation*

Employment: No, not yet. I consider myself a student still, since I'm pursuing a strong education-based backbone for my life and for the goals I've taken upon myself.

Education: I recently graduated university with a Bachelor in Journalism. Hopefully I'll be getting into International Relations by the next semester, and pursue a path in the world of diplomacy.

*About Me

*I really can't find anything originally worthy to put here, since quite a bit of information is already scattered all around this post. In writing, a good share of it. But I think the most interesting knowledge one could get on me through this post is by going beyond the face value, and trying to analyse other notions behind my writing and my ideas, also, maybe, showing them what's my demeanour. Who knows what can be lurking here, about my personality? Anyone can make judgements on it, by the way... but talk to me about those if it's the case. You might be surprised. As for the purpose of a forum, which is to communicate with others, a most precious piece of information I have to reveal is that I am a very open person.

*Other*

Too many interests, and too much potential to be interested in many more things.
*
Other/Other*

God and Souls: Yes
Death Penalty: Citizen's revenge is sweet.
Premarital Sex: Nothing wrong with it.
People are inherently good: No. But I don't think they're bad either.
Destiny: Thought-inducing, sometimes. My consciousness forces me to say no, though.
Done drugs: No. And not an interest in it whatsoever.
Kissed in the rain: *sigh* No.
Re-reading a good book: Actually, at this very moment.


----------



## Maethirion

Personal ~

*** Name - You can use my username Maethirion, or if you prefer nicknames you can use Mae either pronounced "My" or "May".

*** Male/Female/Trans?- Female

Location - I was born on the East Coast of the great US of A and sadly I still live here. Not that there's anything inherently wrong with living in the US. I would like to travel abroad, preferably to more developed countries like Scotland or Japan over Somalia or India.
Age - I'm 18, though sometimes people think I'm 15. I don't know if I should take that as a compliment or not. I'm very unproductive right now, so I guess that could translate to immaturity, but once I move to college I have big plans as in BIG plans... yes...




Personal(ity) ~

*** I have been taking personality tests sense 10th grade, though I have had an interest in quizzes like that since 8th grade. 

*** My personality type is INFJ

*** I'm not that observant, though I'd have to say E types tend to bug me more then I types..

For my Enneagram I was type 6 and for the big 5 I'm slightly open to new experiences, highly disorganized, highly introverted, slightly agreeable, and neurotic... Neurotic?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? I am a full time student and unemployed

What is your education? I am a freshman in College and my major is Criminal Justice

What is your dream job? My dream job is either to be a secret agent or to be a Space explorer and Alien translator(this doesn't exist as of yet)


About You ~

*** I like to use forums, and I particularly like this forum because of it's smaller size, and the fact that it's organized and supports intelligent discussions. I hope to use this site as a place to chat with like-minded individuals like myself.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The Japanese/Anime section. That's where I found my stuffed Totoros!
Do you collect anything? not really
What are your phobias? Instantaneous Human Combustion, fear of being seen naked, claustrophobia
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have a favorite
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Studio Ghibli movies, my cat
What are your top five pet peeves? smacking, screaming, loud, obnoxious crowds, bright lights
What would a perfect day be like for you? I have no clue, it could be anything
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? vegetarian. I just started.


----------



## Scruffy

Personal
*Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Paul, or Sheenster I don't have a preference.
*- Any nicknames? *No sir.
*Male/Female/Trans?* Male.
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* Massachusetts, I moved to Michigan when I was a toddler.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Russia, Very interesting place.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'll be 18 in a couple of weeks, most people peg me around 19-22. I act my age, but my mannerisms make me appear older. 

Personal(ity)
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ESTP, about a month. I'm a noob.
*What type do you usually test as?* ESTP, although I have gotten ENTJ ONCE.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I tend to prefer xSFx, they intrigue me.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I have no idea bro.

Occupation
*Employed or Unemployed?* Employed, I work at a Go Cart, Putt Putt, Driving Range, Batting Cage place. I deal with A LOT of people.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I got a GED while in Highschool so I could be done with the school. I'll be going to college in the winter for a Chemistry and Physics Double major.
*What is your dream job?* Something in the science field, preferably around people. Working as a scientist for the government would also be interesting.

About You
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I came here to learn more about the personality types, and how they play off of each other. I am a fun loving, Math & Science loving, thrill seeking, party enjoying, debater, and I have MANY hobbies that vary: Like lock picking, bodybuilding, parkour/freerunning, and sprinting/hurdling.

Other
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Toy guns.
*Do you collect anything?* Nope, I don't see the point. 
*What are your phobias?* Just deep water, not afraid of too much.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mangoes, there is nothing is this world that's better (Rare steak is a close 2nd).
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Groups of people being happy around me, discovering how something works, and watching people. 
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who can't be wrong but always are, people who are far too quiet,and grime (clutter and grime are FAR different).
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Go out with some friends (possibly a GOOD party, I've been to some bad ones), Driving around, going out and playing something and just generally having fun. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat diet, I have sharp teeth why not use them? 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls* Baseline Catholic beliefs.
*The Death Penalty* Hell yeah.
*Premarital Sex* ESTP
*People are inherently good* Generally, most have underlying oddities.
*Destiny* I kicked destiny in the face.
*Done drugs* ESTP 
*Kissed in the rain* Nah, I'd melt.
*Re-reading a good book* The fundementals of particle phyics.


----------



## Quin Sabe

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
My real name is Jonathan, as for screen name, QS, Quin, etc is fine

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Straight male,

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was born and raised in north Texas and still reside in my hometown there, If I could live anywhere I would probably just travel, live on the road, on the trail, etc, Going from place to place, everywhere from the museums and other great interesting places of Europe, to the jungles of South America and the remote desert Islands of the Pacific. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 19, I think or would like to think I act like old man living like he was young, trying to mix the wisdom of age with the ability, strength and zeal of youth, lol



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm pretty sure my type is ENTP, I do believe I am pretty balanced I/E and possibly F/N but, ENTP is what I feel to be the usual me, when everything is balanced out.
I'm pretty new to theory, I haven't really studied it all that much, mostly just learning about my type, but, I plan on branching out.

*** What type do you usually test as?
I have tested ENTP 99% of the time, I've had INTP a time or two, and ENFP once.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I really don't know, I haven't paid that much attention, espeacially to the types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The Enneargram for my I think is a 7w6 sx/sp, I'm still progressing in typing it myself, but thats the closet I've gotten so far. I haven't looked into SLOAN




Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed College Student
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm currently second semester in college, planning majoring in Communications and then getting a Law degree on top of it.
What is your dream job?
Something that gives plenty of money and plenty of free time, If I would love to be able to do something that is not too demanding but extremely interesting, exciting a fun, That allows me to make enough money to support my future family(without my wife working) and still gives me a ton of time to spend with them. I have looked at, park ranger, journalist, photographer, lawyer, college professor or admin, but still undecided, I am hoping I'll hit something I love and it just falls in place. If not those degrees should still allow make a good living at the very least, lol


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I love the outdoors camping, hiking, etc. I love photography, and music. I can play the violin, decently (no devil went down to Georgia yet) I love to learn and master random things and skills, that most people never know, (like Amateur radio, morse code, wilderness survival, highly intellectual conconcepts, theories and other cool, pointless stuff) I love to take walks outside at night or during the day alone or with a close friend to just talk, relax, think, enjoy the beauty of the day or just the day itself, etc. I love sitting outside listening to music or just the owls and wind, while looking up at the stars and enjoying the night. I love to hang out have fun with groups of people or just have a good conversation with one on one with someone, (especially friends, and female friends). I also like reading, writing poetry, working out, cycling, fishing, swimming. Thats pretty much it as far as interest go. I am easy going, a little quiet at times others outgoing and a little crazy. I am Eagle scout, been doing scouts for quite a while. I was home schooled most of my education career, my mom ran a private school when I was young. I'm lazy most of the time but the kind if I do something I make sure I don't have to do it again. I've been single 14 years, or my entire life depending on how you look at, I never really had female friends (I never met them in scouts or at home lol) but, college is changing that. Its kinda interesting place to be and experience in todays world. That's all I can think of right now, feel free to ask questions if you want to know anything more, a message will work. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Definitely the hot wheels and air hogs aisle
Do you collect anything?
not really, nothing actively
What are your phobias?
Being someone people hate to be around but, won't tell them about it or pretty much having a random very annoying tick that people can't stand and I don't notice I am doing it, (I found I use the same words too often, out laziness and boredom with the question, but I watch for it now, lol)
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Anything that tastes great 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Camping, running through the woods at night, really good conversations and hugs, debates, and random theories, surprising people with talents, and just surprising people in general, lol
What are your top five pet peeves?
devote stupidity 
Close mindedness
Rules=law=death ideology
Drama
Bureaucracy

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I don't know, I've never been on a date.
I guess something like a walk or activity where I get know her, and nice dinner, and maybe something like a hay ride or movie where can be close to each other. (ok, that maybe more of a perfect date, then a first, but idk, lol)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, I like spinach, mushrooms enchiladas, good salads and a good rare cooked steak

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay (religion, nay)
The Death Penalty only for the most demented, disturbed, people and crimes (premeditated of course) 
Premarital Sex eh, either way, it happens, it happens
People are inherently good, yeah
Destiny, is what you make it
Done drugs, not really, but open to it
Kissed in the rain, nope, or at all, lol (I'm not ugly, or have anything wrong with me, just never had the opportunity, or chance really)
Re-reading a good book, yeah, its good after while you begin to forget it.


----------



## Losalgeles

I'm Albert, but my nicknames are Al or Berto.

I was born and raised in New York City until I was 17. Then I moved to Philadelphia for college and now I live in Los Angeles. Unlike most, I don't live in LA for entertainment, I just up and moved to see how a different part of the country looked and lived. If I could up and move (again) I'd either go home to NYC or live in Paris.

I'm 25 and most times I feel my age or older in terms of mentality. Maybe I resemble a 31 year old? lol

I'm an ENFJ and I think the shoe fits very well. I just started reading personality theory. I don;t know the types well enough to say who I like being around or not. But I usually give everyone the benefit of the doubt.

I'm employed as a professional math tutor. I love the flexibility, but I see that America is in big trouble in terms of education.

I just started grad school to be a "real" math teacher, and that's what I'd like to do. My dream job would be a professional wrestler or to be in some aspect of the music industry (I love r&b and hip hop). Not common answers, I guess.

I'm just in search of expnding my circle of E-friends. I love getting to know new people. I would hope they're like-minded, but if not, I enjoy seeing different points of view too. The world is getting more and more connected, so I hope this forum will introduce me to some great new people.


----------



## Davidjg17

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? David

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Originally born in Singapore, moved back to the US when I was 1. If I could go anywhere I'd probably go to germany to learn more about my family history and where it came from.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
16. Some say I act older, some say I act younger.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISTP. About a year.
* What type do you usually test as?
ISTP, ISFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I can be around most everyone as long as they don't crowd me.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Only the mbti

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
in high school at the moment

What is your dream job?
After high school I plan to go into the military then become a federal agent

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I like extreme. In most situations that people would be freaking out saying "Oh my god I'm going to die" I will be laughing having the time of my life.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? yoyos
Do you collect anything? nope
What are your phobias? I don't have any.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Thai food is pretty good
Some of the things that you give you jollies? wind on my face
What are your top five pet peeves? extreme extroverted feeling
What would a perfect day be like for you? Waking up by taking a run, hot shower, eventually going for a ride on my motorcycle.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
no
The Death Penalty
yes
Premarital Sex
yes
People are inherently good
yes
Destiny
no
Done drugs
yes
Kissed in the rain
yes
Re-reading a good book
no


----------



## blentz

Hey everybody,
My name is Ben and I'm here to try and learn more about myself. I am 28, going through a divorce and am finding myself living completely alone for the first time in my life. I struggle to cope with a ton of negativity, self-esteem issues and loneliness, and am seeking to understand why I feel the way I do and better understand all the things I like and don't like about myself.

I don't know very much about personality typing but I am intrigued by the level of potential insight this board can provide relative to what's going on with me right now. Anyway, having said all that, I hope I'm in the right place... I'm sure someone will let me know.

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Ben
- Any nicknames? Nah, just Ben
*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

- I was originally born in Palos Heights, IL, lived in Midlothian until I was three, and grew up in Western Massachusetts. I currently live in southwestern New Hampshire. 
- I think I'd like to see Las Vegas, although I'm not sure why... I'm not much of a gambler. I'd like to visit Chicago again, and I'd like to visit my dad in Detroit. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 28. I've been told that I act mature for my age. I have a steady job, I've built a strong career out of what I do, and I was the first of my peers to own a house at 19, and be married (for what it's worth now haha) by 22. 

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I believe I am a ISFJ but I can identify with any of the I**J personalities. I am only a beginner at this..

*** What type do you usually test as?

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Employed. I had my last job for 8 years and have been at my current job a little over a year.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I have an AS in Computer Systems Engineering.

What is your dream job?

I'd like to work for Google or IBM. 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I hope I can gain more insight about my personality, other's personalities, and help better understand how I interact with other people. I have a lot to learn about myself, I believe. I'm hoping my participation in the forum will help.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Legos or robots.. I love to assemble.

Do you collect anything?

Saturn cars.

What are your phobias?

Rejection.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

I looove good mexican food. Keep bringing those hot plates to the table nom nom nom.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Sarcasm, irony, absurdity, exaggeration. 

What are your top five pet peeves?

Prime numbers, insufficient bandwidth, people who ask for help and then don't take it, hmmm... I have to think

What would a perfect day be like for you?

I have to think about that one too... 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Nay :-(
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------



## IntoTheTwilight

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
IntoTheTwilight or some variant of it works just fine.

*- Any nicknames?*
None as far as I know.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Small island off the coast of Europe characterized by warm beer, cricket and rain. I love it with a passion.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I'm happy here. But I'm certainly drawn to Ireland's Celtic mysticism.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
37. "Acting your age" has implications of following crowds. I don't do that. I'm generally taken for older than I am, though - must be the serious INFP exterior. Can't say it bothers me at all.

*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP (see signature for details). Interested in Jung and therefore MBTI for - I don't know - 5 years or so, I think.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP, always.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Any type that genuinely appreciates how an INFP works is good for me.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram type 4/1. SLOAN Big 5: RCUAI


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed in various creative endeavours. I write. I play music. And occasionally I write music that I play.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I've done a number of things in college, most importantly history, education and music. Plus a good deal of theology/spirituality through various routes.

*What is your dream job?*
What I'm doing now. Only with a lot more money so I can start my own philanthropic foundation.

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Er...that rather gives me an "on the spot" feeling. I think the words creative idealist are pretty much where I'm at. Strongly spiritual; fiercely intellectually independent. I'm happy to be living in today's era, but deeply into the style, atmosphere and thought of the late nineteenth/early 20th centuries. As for the rest, I'll take it as it comes.

*Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I have a soft spot for classic Steiff bears. A good bear has nobility, integrity and personality.

*Do you collect anything?*
Books and music.

*What are your phobias?*
Not a dog fan. Sudden loud noises and unpredictable behaviour aren't my thing. Actually, not a cat fan either, but only because I'm allergic to them. And vertigo, too.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Good curry. French, Italian, Chinese and Thai cuisine. Decent classic English food, preferably served in a good (but not over-noisy) pub.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Music above all. Being in and contemplating nature. A really good library or bookstore.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Coercive authority. Lowest common denominator commercialism. Lack of sympathy for the underdog. Lack of empathy/understanding. People being regarded as groups rather than individuals.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Unscheduled, starting and finishing late, and where whatever I was working on really, really went well.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Vegetables? Hate 'em (the green ones anyway). I could easily be a vegetarian philosophically, but never in practice.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Yay!
The Death Penalty - Nay!
Premarital Sex - Yay, but only with someone I trusted absolutely.
People are inherently good - Yay - it's life that messes them up.
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - I would never want to mess with my head in any kind of unpredictable way.
Kissed in the rain - Sadly not as yet. 
Re-reading a good book - Yay many times over.


----------



## Bemethealway

*Hello*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Kelsey is fine, or the nicknames
- Any nicknames? Kels, Kelso.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Well I was born in Ohio (the states)...still live there. Right now I'm in Columbus attending college. No interesting story. I think if I could go anywhere it'd be just about anywhere in the UK cause its better there. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 19. I think I've generally acted a few years older than that but maybe that's just because I'm a girl and don't have ADHD. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Not that long really. I'm INFJ though 

* What type do you usually test as? um. INFJ?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't really know many other peoples' but I would think people that are similar to the protector

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram was 4...didn't take the other one


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm in college, majoring in Music Technology

What is your dream job? I would like to be a sound engineer for video games and/or an engineer for a live band


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm pretty open, I like talking about things and I think a lot. I'm liberal and kind of outspoken about most of my beliefs if I'm in the right setting. I love animals and I also happen to be an atheist but I do not believe in imposing on others.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Electronics, for sure. I like books though too, and its amusing to look at action figures for some reason.
Do you collect anything? I used to collect rocks. don't really collect anything now I don't think
What are your phobias? losing a loved one, roller coasters, creepy looking bugs
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fried chicken....calamari.....pineapple cheese pizza, macaroni and cheese, potatoes, corn, more chicken, and the occasional bacon strip.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Sideburns. lol
What are your top five pet peeves? ignorant people, jerks, etc.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Probably one where I'm sleeping the whole time.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like both but I very rarely eat red meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - nope
The Death Penalty - depends on the situation
Premarital Sex - as long as it's consentual
People are inherently good - I think its just how you're raised and your psychology
Destiny - unsure
Done drugs - I have smoked but not for me lol
Kissed in the rain - yes. it was nice
Re-reading a good book - definitely


----------



## wistful

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? wistful (on here)
- Any nicknames? -

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born in New Jersey and lived in California and Georgia for a while. I've lived in Texas for most of my life. My mom was in the military so we moved around every now and then. If I could go anywhere, I'd go to England.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 27. Hardly anyone believes me when I tell them my age because I look and sound young. I think I'm pretty mature, though.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISFJ - since high school.

*** What type do you usually test as? ISFJ. On rare occasion I get ISFP or INFJ.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I think I have a good mix of introverts and extroverts as friends. I don't know my boyfriend's MBTI type but based on the descriptions, I'd guess INTP. One of my closest friends is an ENFJ. The second person I fell in love with was likely an ENxx (definitely an enneagram type 8) and he tore me apart emotionally. :/ I've noticed that many of my online friends are INFPs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
Enneagram: 4w5, though this varies. Sometimes I get 5w4. Or plain type 2 or type 9. Once I got type 7, but I think that's because I was manic at the time. I've never been an 8.
SLOAN: I don't remember my results...need to find the test so I can retake it.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Looking for steady work. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. A junior in college. I took time off due to severe illness. I'm diong much better now. I also changed my major a lot. My passion is English. 

What is your dream job? Being an editor of a publishing company.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm finally learning to be happy with who I am. Too often in the past I tried to change myself to fit in with other people, and it didn't work. It takes a while for me to warm up to people, particularly if I've just met them or if I don't know them well. Almost everyone I know calls me "sweet." I value solitude greatly, but I'm also up for spending time with my boyfriend, small group of friends, and family. I'm fiercely devoted and loyal. I hold grudges and am working on letting them go. Sometimes I need a push to start things. I love listening to music, reading, writing, and enjoying nature.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals. Recently I got a small blue hippo. I also like slinkies, koosh balls, and marbles.

Do you collect anything? I have a coin collection.

What are your phobias? Losing my nearest and dearest. Having sharp things sticking to my eyeballs (maybe this is why I don't like wearing contacts). Spiders (big or small, it doesn't matter). 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lasagna! I love Italian food in general.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? "Office" and pizza nights with my boyfriend, wind chimes, music boxes, rainbows, stirring poetry and prose, spending time with my nephews, and spending time with my closest friends.

What are your top five pet peeves? Bad manners, bad spelling/grammar, excessive cursing, arrogance, and people who play their music too loud.

What would a perfect day be like for you? I'd love to have a big party with all my friends on a tropical island. I'd also spend time with my nephews, and then spend time with my boyfriend.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a picky eater. Definitely not a vegetarian.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls : Yay
The Death Penalty : Undecided
Premarital Sex : It's a personal choice
People are inherently good : Yay
Destiny : Undecided
Done drugs : Strong nay
Kissed in the rain : Yay
Re-reading a good book : Yay


----------



## Angerona

Personal ~
My real name is Diana and sometimes people call me: Deed, Deedee, Dud 

But I prefer Angerona here 
 
*** Male/Female/Trans?
I'm a girl from a little beautiful town in Romania
I would like to travel everywhere, ..soon I'm going to England on a trip :crazy:.. I'll take a lot of pictures and share :wink:
I'm 24 but I sometimes act like I'm 6 ( because I find happiness in little things, I'm curious and I am quite silly sometimes) and other times like I'm 50( because I tend to be very serious regarding some things) ..
 
Personal(ity) ~

I'm the Idealist INFP I like to read about personality types since high school ..since then I'm trying to find out who I really am 

*** What type do you usually test as? 
INFP !?I happen to get ISFP too 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Well I don't really know..I think I'm a very friendly person..and I can get along with many people..but I think that I'll be better in relationships with people that resemble me
 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
 I don't really know yet ..hmm so..where can I take this tests ? 
 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? 
Unemployed
 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Marketing..finishing my postgraduate course ..

What is your dream job?
web designer/ graphic designer or something that can mix my passion for photography and art and my marketing knowledge 
 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm an open-minded person, I'm childish, I'm trustworthy, I'm caring, I'm picky. I am many things and that's why people find it difficult to understand me..
I hope I'll learn a little bit more about myself and I hope I'll meet people like me, with the same values and hopes 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
plush toys  , hobby and crafts

Do you collect anything?
photos, mouse shapes (anything with a mouse shape or a mouse on it) 

What are your phobias?
insects, the dark, loosing the ones I love

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
pomegranates, strawberries.. red and tasty and sour.. mmmmm

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
taking pictures, my parents laughing, cuddling, puppies, kittens, sunny days, a massage, Christmas lights..

What are your top five pet peeves?
arrogance, selfishness, inconsiderateness, laziness, bad manners (not in this particular order )

What would a perfect day be like for you?
sunny, warm and spent with my significant other 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I don't really eat that much meat .. but I'm not a vegetarian either


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Y

The Death Penalty N

Premarital Sex Y

People are inherently good Y

Destiny Y

Done drugs N

Kissed in the rain  Y

Re-reading a good book Y


----------



## magical

Personal ~

- Any nicknames?* magic*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*I was born somewhere outside of the U.S. but I currentl*y *reside somewhere on the east cost (u.s.)*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*20-it depends on who i'm with and my comfort level with that person*. *i think i'm a kid at heart though.*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*infp-not long. actually i hate to come across as narcissistic, but i've only read infp profiles. * 

*** What type do you usually test as? *infp all the time. except once it was intp.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *i don't dislike anyone in particular* 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *unemployed* 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *-psychology*

What is your dream job?* I wish it wasn't required. i could just roam around doing whatever.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and 

*swimming ( if i could i would like live in the ocean)
i like flying (mostly because i love clouds. if it were possible i'd like to live on a cloud)
eavesdropping 
sleeping ( i have really fun dreams)*

what you hope to get out of this forum.

*talk to people
share feelings with people who like talking about feelings
see what people are thinking about
* 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?*no*..*well the really amateur drawings i make.. if that counts*
What are your phobias? *snakes*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *that will take too long*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
What are your top five pet peeves?
-*inconciderate people
-people who like to embarrass you in public*
*-controlling people
-closeminedness 
-people that make you feel cognitively dissonant *

What would a perfect day be like for you? *private?*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *i'm a vegetarian trying to become vegan
* 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *?*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *some*
Destiny *?*
Done drugs *yay*-*for some*
Kissed in the rain :blushed: 
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## Brrdan

Personal ~

*** Name - Jordan
***Gender- male

Location - Born in Nasville TN, live in murfreesboro now, though i prefer to just call it the 'boro
if i could go anywhere right now itd be to my ex's house to give her a hug

Age - 15, 16 in june and i suppose im a little more mature than my age




Personal(ity) ~

*** i am an isfp

*** isfp lol
*** my three "brothers" as i call them are all extroverts, which i usually dont like but they accept me and we all practically live in the same house. im fine around any other types of people

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
-i think i was a four on the Enneargram?



Occupation ~

*** unemployed, a little too young to work

Currenty im only a freshman in high school



About You ~

*** Im 15, live in the 'boro, trying to start a band with my buddies and trying to support my depressed ex-gf. i get stressed out all the time and i just hope i can relate and find some answers about myself and other people in my life. and i suppose thats all there is to it really.


----------



## Adamina

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Adamina (not my real name, nope)
- Any nicknames? 
I just joined, so no 

*** Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Finland, Finland, no. *lol*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm tempted to say my bed; it's getting late and I didn't go to bed at all last night. Oh, I dunno - sometimes a Finnish forest is just as good as Machu Picchu.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Soon to be 23. I dunno; the people I call friends (though I hardly ever see them) are 18-20, but if there are "my generation" as well as +40-year-olds present, I always end up hanging out with the older folks, feeling completely alianated from the kids. I can be found using the phrase "kids these days" as if I weren't one myself. (I shoulda been born in 1947, mark my words.)


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISFP. I haven't a clue; time is a blur. 6 months? A year?

*** What type do you usually test as?
ISTP. Two main reasons for that, I reckon: my being in denial about how feeling/thinking I am (I value logic like no other), and because the T's pretty strong too. Still obviously an ISFP though.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't know; I don't enough people well enough. My ENTJ mum drives me up the wall though.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still haven't got beyond high school.

What is your dream job?
Crafting, and selling said crafts in the streets & craft fairs & online while living in an RV to maximize freedom. (And because paying rent is harder still by living on crafts.)


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Free spirit, loves 60s and early 70s music, dresses in a slightly 19th century inspired fashion. Er, I didn't really think of that - just thought it might be fun, I guess.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't go to toy stores.
Do you collect anything?
Officially,ball point pens made out of colourful, semi-transparent plastic, but in reality I never throw anything away.
What are your phobias?
Haven't any (that I know of).
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
A glass of cold fat-free milk with rye bread topped with cheese, bratwurst (is that a word in English?), tomato or cucumber and a 2-inch layer of lettuce. Yummy yummy yummy, good for my tummy-tum...
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Spoonerisms. The Doobie Brothers. Hanging out in sister- and brotherhood.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Sexism & misogyny. People too seeped in their male/white/etc. privilege to see their privilege. Confusing "their" and "they're". Putting the apostrophe in the wrong place ("my friend's are awesome"). People thinking I'm dumb because I'm silent (/blonde & blue-eyed).
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Up relatively late, day filled with playing cards, crafting, music, and swimming, to bed around 2 am. Situated in a forest on a lake shore. Alternatively, going to Machu Picchu.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I love meat but I eat (mostly) vegetarian because of my value system. Sigh.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Most people are sheeple. That makes them inherently mindless. Whether that's good or bad I'm not sure - no, I vote for bad.
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay (I will though, being far too curious. I foresee utter peril)
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## jdmn

*Personal* 

** Name -* José Daniel


** Male/Female/Trans? *Male

*Location *I was born in Guayaquil, Ecuador (in South America), I still live there, and it's a land full of criminals, but it's a nice city you should come whenever you feel like (it's expensive the tripe to the city XD)

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* 
I would go to Pennsylvania, U.S.A. to meet someone I met on the Internet, a nice person. I would also go to N.Y.C. and Georgia to meet my family and the more than 20 cousins I have never seen in my life XD.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 17. People call me mature but I'm pretty sure I act like a 17 year old. I resemble a 80 year person hahaha, I'm very worried, I hate risks, I play father to my friends. Sometimes I act like an 8 year old too hahaha, cuz I act like a child sometimes hahahaha. It all depends on the situation and you.




*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I'm ENFJ. I've been reading it for 2 years. It's very interesting altough I do not trust it 100%

** What type do you usually test as?*

When I started looking about this, I was INFJ. After some psychiatric help (lack of sleep due to depression) I became more outgoing, sociable and thick-skinned, became somewhat popular, etc... I consider I have always been an ENFJ, my psychiatric problems became an obstruction to discover who I was. (NOTE: I don't consider introverted people as depressed or with a psychiatric problem if anyone arise to that conclusion according to what I said.)

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I like to be with all types. I just don't like immature, unsensitive, extremely critical, asocial or very sensitive people. I give and like to receive a good time and share a bond of friendship with almost anyone.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Enneagram... mm... I can't remember.... XD, maybe 3 or 2 xd



*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*

Right now doing a full time job practice for school in public relations dpt.

*What is your education? *

I'm in the last grade of high school, specialized in social-communications. I don't want to graduate!! I'll miss my friends and teachers!! 

*What is your dream job?*

To be a pop star or a rock star hehehe with style and substance and to positively influence a lot of people and youngsters to do good thins to the world hehehe.

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm basically a witty person XD. But it depends with the person. If I like you I can be very open, trusting, easy-going, witty, opitionated, listening, understanding.I'm also somewhat indiscreet so I may be hurtful without noticing it :S. I like to talk and to listen and I'll try to help you in any assignemts. I'm very responsible, I worry about work and giving my maximum potential to everything, that's success to me. I value ambition and determination but also a sensitive heart (but not TOO sensitieve XD). But I'm not everyone's cup of tea... so it depends on you 

I want to meet people all over the world, to have online friends whom I can talk about anything and share a fraternal bond too hahahaha. I would like to know about each other's types.



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The action figures section
*Do you collect anything?* The Simpsons flush dolls.
*What are your phobias?* Spiders and Movie Monsters XD.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool*. Lasagna!! Yummy but I eat it ocassionally.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Laughing with my friends, going swimming, time with my family, etc..
*What are your top five pet peeves?* The smell of bananas (yuck!), Ugly teeth, food in the floor, mucus and dog's saliva XD.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* A day where I can do whatever I want with my friends and family, and feel happy and making others feel happy. Like in a social work...
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both, I like meat honestly hehehe.


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?* Yay.

*God and Souls* Belive in them.
*The Death Penalty* Only on mass-murder
*Premarital Sex* No problem
*People are inherently good* Yes totally true.
*Destiny* You build your destiny
*Done drugs* Never and I won't.. Probably XD.
*Kissed in the rain* No... I would like to with the right person.
*Re-reading a good book* Yes when I feel like reading, but I prefer magazines and the newspaper!


----------



## josephlouthan

*Let's Do This!*

*Name* Joseph

*Sex* Male 

*Location* - Fort Worth, TX (Born, bred and raised; been around the world like Lisa Stansfield but somehow, I end up back here. Even still, I do love this city.)

*Wanna be anywhere else? *Paris, France. Be classically trained as a chef and be close enough to some of the roots of my faith (theology, church, etc.)

*Age* 34 but people guess my age to be mid 20s despite the beard and my size (6'8, 265lbs)




Personal(ity) ~

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ENFJ; 2 years

*** *What type do you usually test as?* ENFJ consistently for 2 years

*** *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I have none

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneargram - Type 7



Occupation ~

*** Employed part-time as a Systems Administrator, training to be a pastor-elder

*What is your education?* Some college. Self-studier

*What is your dream job? *Teaching Pastor


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I think it is more to understand that I am not a freak of nature that no one understands (yet everyone loves to be around).



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* the ones with the cool boy toys like Transformers
*Do you collect anything?* No but I used to collect comic books.
*What are your phobias?* None.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Pan-seared ribeye, medium rare
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Being around people, being able to speak on the joy in my heart
*What are your top five pet peeves?* I have none.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Being able to stay at home, under the covers with a loved one
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* - Yes
*The Death Penalty* - No
*Premarital Sex* - No
*People are inherently good* - No
*Destiny* - Yes
*Done drugs *- Yes
*Kissed in the rain* - Yes
*Re-reading a good book* - Heck yes


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## dizzygirl

Hey...umm...I'm new and i'm kinda stuck. I dunno hw to change my persnlty type(im no lngr an ISFP by d luk of it) and how do i create my own topic??? :crying:


----------



## dizzygirl

nvr mind i got it!


----------



## Cirrus

Hey. :3

Personal ~

*Name*: Cirrus.
*Nicknames*: ...Cirrus, I guess, haha. That's not my real name, but it's what a lot of people call me.
*Gender*: Female (and by the way, transgender isn't a gender :/).
*Location*: Live in the UK, born in the UK. Half Scottish, half English. Pretty simple~
*Age*: 16. I guess I don't act much like a normal teen, but hey, I'm an oddball. 8D

Personal(ity)~

*Myers-Briggs*: INFJ. First typed a few years ago as an INFP, but after becoming better acquainted with the system, I'm almost positive that I'm a complete INFJ!
*Type usually tested as*: If it's a good test, I'll be typed as INFJ, but if it's a bad one, probably an INFP. That's because I feel like I'm very much on the J/P border, and depending on the questions that are asked, I can go either way... if it's a test that asks vague questions like "Are you messy?" then I'll get INFP, because I am messy and not outwardly organised. If it asks more in-depth questions like "Do you have a structured mind?" then I'll get INFJ, which is definitely the more accurate.
*Favourite/least favourite types to be around*: I think I'd enjoy very much to be around other INFJs, but I haven't actually managed to find one and befriend them yet! My favourite type is probably the ENFP, I adore being around them. :3 I get on best with NFs. Although I used to say that I really disliked Ts, I've realised recently that I find comfort in being around them, because I feel like I can keep all my emotions in and not have it noticed, which obviously takes less effort and gives me a bit of a rest. That probably sounds strange, but it's true... =P I've found that several of my friends are NTs, which surprised me when I first found out... although I argue a lot more with these types of people, like I said, they're much, much easier to be around. I guess that's kind of the coward's viewpoint, though... being around strong Fs can sometimes be too demanding.
*Other tests*: I'm not familiar with the Enneagram at all, but I just typed myself and keep getting either a 4 or a 9. I'm not sure which is more accurate, I think it depends on what my mood is when I test... 9 might be more like how I wish I was, I'm not sure.

Occupation~

*Employed or unemployed?*: Uh... unemployed, I'm a highschool student!
*Education?*: Taking my A-levels at the moment; Sociology, English, Geography and Communication/Culture. I love school!

About You~

I just find the Myers-Briggs system intensely interesting. I've always loved to type myself on things like this and get results -- it's euphoric seeing everything that's me written down in front of me. It might sound strange, but... the more I see that, the more comfortable I feel with myself. It's like it's 'okay' to be me if there are other people very similar to me, and if it's written down. I used to think I was strange for being quite different to other people, to put it vaguely, so yeah, things like this actually help me.

Plus, I adore learning about other people in this kind of structured way! I'm not saying I like _labels_, because that just sounds negative, but I like putting people into categories and having everyone fit somewhere. I'm the type of person who'd get a thrill out of being put in a certain team in a sport lesson at school... if I become part of the 'blue' team, I can do my best as part of that team!

...okay, none of that probably makes ANY sense. XD Maybe another INFJ would understand?

Other~

*Favourite section at the toystore*: Uh... I don't really know... but I adore video games, so I go into games shops a lot! I guess you could consider those toys, ahaha, but that makes it sound really childish...
*Collect anything?*: Not really...
*Phobias?*: I don't have anything that I'm particularly scared of. I'm just not fond of heights, and I don't like being by myself in enclosed spaces. Crowds aren't too bad, I just don't like being somewhere I can't move my limbs, just the idea makes me feel kind of panicked.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool*: ...XD Wow... I don't really have a huge favourite food... well, I like green Granny Smith apples... succulent, bitter and juicy... okay, drooling already! Lucky there's one right next to me!
*Things that give you jollies?*: ...I don't know about the person who wrote this, but to me, 'jollies' means things exclusively sexual. XD Totally not answering that!
*Five pet peeves*: Ugh, can't think of many off the top of my head, but there are TONS of little things that annoy me. I guess the biggest one I can think of right now is the sound of people eating. Just shut up! There is no way you need that much spit while chewing! >_<
*Perfect day*: Hmm... school day... getting up early rather than lying in and feeling horribly lazy. Playing a good video game before school... getting there and seeing all my friends, having a good time, understanding all my lessons, and not getting into annoying arguments with class mates because of my views. :3
*Vegetarian or meat diet*: I feel like I'm someone who should be a vegetarian, but... I like eating meat too much. ._.

Other Other ~Yay or Nay?

*Gods and souls*: I'm a pagan, so I believe in things like spirits, forces... I follow the Goddess in a kind of pantheist way, but I don't think there actually is some kind of great creator in the sky. I think the only reason we put forces into great humanoid, creator-type form is because that's the only thing we can handle. Which is fine. I just think that the Goddess and all gods and goddesses, for me, are manifestations of an underlying nature force. Uh... yeah. It's all quite spiritual and personal, I'm sort of a 'follow whatever you want inside your head' kinda person. X3 I definitely don't follow organised religion though, ew.
*Death penalty*: I'm not sure. Really not sure.
*Premarital sex*: Uh... of course. Marriage was an invention created a loooong time after we discovered sex~!
*People are inherently good*: People are inherently selfish and survivalist, when you get down to it. As for good and evil... they're pretty simple concepts. Too simple.
*Destiny*: Yes, I believe in fate. But not in a 'things are meant to happen for a reason, yay!' sort of way, more of a... 'if bad things happen to you, it's for a reason. Either that or the universe just reeeeally hates you'. I believe in karma.
*Done drugs*: Nope.
*Kissed in the rain*: Nope, but that sounds so romantic. 8D
*Re-reading a good book*: Of COURSE! Most times I'm reading a book, it's one I've read multiple times before and just adore. I could never read an amazing book just once. I tend to go on a rotation, like I reread a book once a year or so.


----------



## sond

*the answering of the questions *

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Lee*

- Any nicknames? *my name is too short to have a nickname 
* 
*** Male/Female/Trans? *male*

Location - Where were you originally born? *New Jersey*

Where do you live today? *San Diego (CA)*

Any interesting story behind that? *no ... moved to take a job - most boring story of all moving stories*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go *Cambodia or Laos or Alaska or Tierra Del Fuego*

and why? *to get away from here - I am so 'done' with this culture*

Age - How old are you? *(I hate this part) 45 ... puke*

Do you think you act your age? *i don't know what that means, but i don't usually identify with people my age*

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. *25*

Do it for the laughs. *gee thanks*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type *INFJ*

and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *um ... a few days*

*** What type do you usually test as? *I don't, I've only taken it 3 times over 3 days. The first time I took it I was INFP, the 2nd and 3rd time it was INFJ

* *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *no idea. I like to be around intelligent interesting cool people, and i dislike being around arrogant idiotic stupid people lol*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I haven't taken them (I'd like to though)*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *un right now, since beginning of year*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* 2 majors: computer science, and visual arts*

What is your dream job? *court composer*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *Maybe later .. I don't have it in me right now.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *video games?*

Do you collect anything? *antique electrical insulators lol (it's true)*

What are your phobias?* being alone, being hated, leaving a huge mess when i die*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *meh w/e*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *nothing at all at the moment*

What are your top five pet peeves? *big egos, willful ignorance, selfishness, greed, etc.*

What would a perfect day be like for you? *i am with my ultimate soulmate and life companion and spend every moment together*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay!*

The Death Penalty *nay!

* Premarital Sex *yay!

* People are inherently good *nay!*

Destiny *nay!*

Done drugs *yay!*

Kissed in the rain *nay * 

Re-reading a good book *yay!*


----------



## Genni

Personal ~

*** Name - *Genevieve*

What do you preferred to be called?* Genni*
- Any nicknames? *No*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? *London*

Where do you live today? *London*
Any interesting story behind that?*Nope*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Haiti - to try to help the helpless and comfort the children*

Age - How old are you? *45*
Do you think you act your age? *Nope*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *25 - feels good to me!*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*ENFJ - TODAY!!*

*** What type do you usually test as??n/a

*** What are your favorite *Not sure*

and least favorite personality types to be around? *anyone who has an opinion on something they know NOTHING about!!*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? *I passed all my exams!! PHEW!*

In college, tell us your major. *Business Studies*

What is your dream job? *Archaeology - digging for buried treasure*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I am looking for something - dont know what, where or who but maybe it will get talked about on here and i'll know it when i see it. They say Curiosity killed the cat - but nothing ventured nothing gained*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Sweet Counter*
Do you collect anything? *nope*
What are your phobias? 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Traditional Roast Dinner - with fluffy crispy potatoes and macoroni cheese - with lashings of Gravy*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Summer days*
*Heading to the Airport on your hols - Great feeling!!*

What are your top five pet peeves? *1.* *squeezing the toothpaste in the middle!! Aargh!! *
*2. only taking the milk carton seal HALF OFF!!*
*3. Rain - as soon as i've straightend my hair!!*
*4. Flat Coke aCola (that looked fizzy before you gulped it)*
*5. missing the bus*

What would a perfect day be like for you? *No work, lunch with friends then afternoon pampering and shopping - followed by more eating and drinking and laughing with friends*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *MEAT*!!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty - For SOME DEFO
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain yay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## danicx

*I just like filling things out about myself.*

Personal ~

** *Name - What do you preferred to be called? *How about just oneoutside for now.*
- Any nicknames? *...*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Born in Canada, live in Canada, no interesting story behind that whatsoever. I'd go to New Zealand because it's fun.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I am 21. Sure, I suppose I act my age. In certain ways I act like an old lady too.*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm an INTJ and I've been studying this for about half a year now. Endlessly interesting.*

*** What type do you usually test as? *INTJ.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I'm fond of ENTJ, ENTP, ISFP, INTJ. I don't do too well with EST, SJ types.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I certainly have. Enneagram 3w4, Sloan RCOEI Egocentric (the "you're an asshole!" result, I guess. I'm not that bad.)*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Part-time.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Music.*

What is your dream job? *Space explorer.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I've already been hanging around this forum for a while. It's helpful for getting a better understanding of the various types.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *wtf*
Do you collect anything? *Money.*
What are your phobias? *Fear itself.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *That's unlikely to work so I won't.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *South Park?*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Bad grammar. Crying babies. Bad musical intonation. Chewing noises. The religious.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Pretty awesome.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm a vegetarian who eats chicken, turkey, any seafood, and occasionally burgers.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Bullshit.*
The Death Penalty *Hypocritical.*
Premarital Sex *Fantastic.*
People are inherently good *Good for them.*
Destiny *Scientific determinism..?*
Done drugs *Yes.*
Kissed in the rain *No.*
Re-reading a good book *It would have to be a really good book.*


----------



## coachgabby

Personal ~

* Name - Gabby

* Female

Location - Born in Los Angeles. Lived in SE Michigan from age 5 except for 3 years in Kalamazoo for college and 3 years in Nashville with ex-husband.

I'm 33. most people think i look like i'm in my mid 20s

Personal(ity) ~

* ISTP. i'm supposed to read about it?

* What type do you usually test as? I took the test twice in past couple days and it came up ISTP, also took it in college with same result.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know. none of my friends have told me their type if they've even taken the test.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Partially employed...substitute teacher. I also nanny, tutor and coach in summers

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. MANY majors. Pre-pharmacy, Science, Graphic Design, Fine Art-Watercolors AND FINALLY Elementary Education. I never finished. 6 classes left.

What is your dream job? oooh. be my own boss...but not own a business. be the office manager for like an absent minded professor, type person. the job thing is hard. i love coaching. love nannying. love teaching. i'd make an awesome household manager.


About You ~

* I'd really like to get involved in a relationship that didn't fall to pieces within 3 years. maybe learning more about my type and others would help.


----------



## saynomore

Personal

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?_ Scott._
- Any nicknames? _Not since I was a lad.
_
* Male/Female/Trans? _Male._

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_ I was born in America's heartland, moved east with plans to move further north. Always on the move._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _23. It is what it is, young to some and old to others. Me, I think it suits me well for the time being._

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INFP. A little over a year._

* What type do you usually test as?_ It always results in INFP. But who knows, maybe I'll get hit in the temporal lobe one day and be an INFJ or something. One can hope if they so choose to._ 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _Doesn't matter._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Enneagram type Five._


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Full-time student and unemployed._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _English major._

What is your dream job? _Writing, stage acting, singing-songwriting, teaching. Train conductor with a mighty fine mustache...Anything but a politician._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. _You could call me a Christian/Unitarian, but you could also call me whatever else comes to mind. Human being works, too. I don't believe in religion, but in the seed from which it came. I believe in fire and love. Anyway, I'm here to be here for others._


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Wherever they keep the cap guns (even nonviolence has its loopholes)_.
Do you collect anything? _Fossils, arrowheads, correspondence, assorted scents (in little jars)._
What are your phobias? _Went through them already, now just staving off cynicism._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _I have a slight allergy to wheat, so that's gonna be challenging to say the least. Perrier water with a splash of freshly squeezed juice. Various teas. European cheeses. Baked eggplant parmesan. Candied ginger and candied almonds. Rice wine. Campfire roasted acorn squash with butter and brown sugar. Arroz con gandules. Mangos and pineapples. Mint chocolate chip ice cream._ 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Warm summer evenings with a calm breeze, crickets a'plenty and clear skies. Sweet endearing women with freckles and their hair down in front of their faces. Little kids. Ducks. The burning mirth of a Chateauneuff du Pape or Pinot Noir perhaps. Pretending I know a thing or two about wine. _
What are your top five pet peeves? _Being inconsiderate, obsequious, pretentious, greedy and easily offended -- these things I try to diminish in myself and confront in others._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Indescribable._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Vegetarian with the exception of cage-free eggs._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yay, the Kingdom of God is Within You._
The Death Penalty _Nay_
Premarital Sex _Marriage by in large has lost its way. Without love -- nay._
People are inherently good _Aye, but often easy to sway._
Destiny _Yay_
Done drugs _MJ back in the day_
Kissed in the rain _A-Okay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay_


----------



## Jacques Renault

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?

You don't really expect me to tell you my real name here, right?

Use Mephistopheles or if that is too long, you can call me Meph. 

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Male.

** *Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I reside in an undisclosed location. I am a native to this area which is a rarity these days.

I like the idea of living someplace rather warm and woodsy. I prefer peaceful surroundings. You can draw your own conclusions as to where this place might exist.

** *Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.

I am currently over 30 and under 35. I would say that I mainly act my age.

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I am an INTP and remember taking my first test in Middle School. Since that time I have been curious about personality typing systems in general.
*
** What type do you usually test as?

I usually test as an INTP but results vary to some degree with ENTP and ISTP being second and third place, respectively.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I am not sure. I try not to judge others and try to let people come to their own conclusions.

** *If you've taken any other personality tests, what were your results?

I have taken the Enneagram test several times and scored an 8w7 consistently. I believe there is some debate over whether an INTP can be an 8. I assure you that it is entirely possible.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

I am a college student.

** *What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

My major will be engineering. I am not quite sure which branch as of yet.

** *What is your dream job?

I like fixing things. I would very much enjoy being an engineering troubleshooter. 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I describe myself as a wise geek. I have lived a rather interesting life, thus far. Maybe, if you are entertaining or intriguing I will tell you about it one day.

I seek like-minded individuals for friendship and information trading.

Other ~

** *What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

The isle with the Legos.

** *Do you collect anything?

Sci-Fi books, various steel bladed weapons, firearms, zombie apocalypse supplies.

** *What are your phobias?

Not really. 

** *Describe your favourite food until you drool.

I really couldn't say. I like variety.

** *Some of the things that you give you jollies?

My own mind, usually. 

** *What are your top five pet peeves?

Purposeful ignorance, whorish behavior, unjust authority, energy sucks, and people who can't make their own decisions.

** *What would a perfect day be like for you?

Wake-up, wake-up sex, piece of fruit for breakfast, take a walk in the woods, surf internets, hearty lunch, use fire arm to "recycle" objects, learn something new, have a deep and meaningful conversation, late afternoon nap, surf internets, hang out with some interesting people, read enthralling book, before sleep sex, sleep.

*** Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I like both meat and vegetable matter for fuel.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*** God and Souls

God? Not really. Souls? Yes.

** *The Death Penalty

Sick dogs should be put down.

** *Premarital Sex

Damn right some premarital sex.

** *People are inherently good

No.

** *Destiny

Nah.

** *Done drugs

In great abundance, but I refrain now a-days.

*** Kissed in the rain

Yes.

** *Re-reading a good book

Several times.


----------



## fievre

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Heather*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - 
Where were you originally born?* Slidell, LA*
Where do you live today?* NC*
- If you could get up and go anywhere at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Narnia. I'm a Narnian at heart*. :blushed:

Age - How old are you? *As of writing this, 19. 20 in 16 days.*
Do you think you act your age? *No, I'm very much an old soul. I can't pin point an age I think I represent, it fluctuates.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ISTJ. Approx. 4 years, but mostly reading about my own type.*
* What type do you usually test as?* ISTJ, without fail.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Ehh, it varies.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Technically employed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* International and Comparative Politics. In layman's terms, Political Science.*

What is your dream job?* Ambassador? Analyst? Cabinet Member?*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I tend to embody in several ways why one shouldn't judge a book by it's cover. I want to read about and interact with people like myself and learn about other types.*


Other ~


Do you collect anything? *Facts.*
What are your phobias? *Being trapped in any sense; which is not to say I fear commitment.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Hyperbole, laziness, wastefulness, dishonesty, excess emotion.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Omnivores ftw.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay.*
The Death Penalty *Yay.*
Premarital Sex *Ehh.*
People are inherently good *Nay.*
Destiny *Yay.*
Done drugs *Nay. That's not to say there isn't a substance I very much want to try (but probably won't.)*
Kissed in the rain *Nay.*
Re-reading a good book* Yay.*


----------



## ZoltanPepper

*Zoltan Pepper's here....*

Personal ~

Name - Zolt is fine, Hey You also works....

Male - although I haven't checked today.....update: yup, still

Location - Small town Ontario, Canada, currently live in suburb of Toronto, and if I could go anywhere in this moment, I'd be on the beach in Ft. Lauderdale (not exactly exotic I know, but there it is!)

Age - Older than dirt, but given my AF T-shirt, and my Nike Shox, I manage to make the best of it...

Personal(ity) ~ INFP (damn you God! That's 2 strikes -- try to figure out the other one, I dare ya....)

Personality I least like to be around: INTP's -- for God's sake if you want me to work on your project, teach me how to read your mind, stop jumping to conclusions based on our conversations -- learn to confirm! and it wouldn't hurt if you got a few interpersonal skills while you were at it....

Occupation ~ Employed, at least as of yesterday my "access pass" still worked (damn)

Edjamacation: lots of on-going learning including University certificates, but just starting my undergrad now....it's that "P" thing -- I've let go of the possibilities in terms of major, and decided I'd like to graduate before I die.

What is your dream job? Consulting: Org/Ind Psych -- max 3 days week, preferably based in Ft. Lauderdale (see above)

About You, What do you hope to get from the Forum? ~ That's a bit personal isn't it. I mean I'll have sex with you if you want, but I don't want to escape my head long enough to share my thoughts -- that means I'd have to build a sentence....

Seriously though, I work with MBTI as often as I can and I'm hoping to connect with thoughts, ideas, opinions, facts on maximizing it's use.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
- The bin they put the dead children in.

Do you collect anything?
Besides navel lint?

What are your phobias?
Of being in a toy store

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
peanut M&M's ....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm (where the heck do you think that sound came from anyway?)

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
The bin at the toy store
People who get me (o.k. the 2 of you know who you are!!!)

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Children pre-bin at the toy store
2. Being out of peanut M&M's
3. Having to ride the GO Train to work (for God's sake SHUT UP!!! and turn off your damn CELL phone while you're at it)
4. Going to the Grocery Store (see # 3)
5. Children on their way to the Toy Store.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Get up when I want (it'd probably be early anyway. The coffee's made and "hot."
Get some exercise.
Leisurely shower.
Do something meaningful (how NF of me)
Go to the beach (far, far away from kids....)
Nice dinner (by myself, or with someONE else significant to me)
Catch a movie or watch some TV
Ease off to bed...maybe read for 10 minutes....

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Atkins all the way baby, peanut M&M's are part of that, right?

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -- yay
The Death Penalty -- hmmmm (for kids???)
Premarital Sex -- yay (good thing I didn't wait to get married)
People are inherently good -- except the kids at the Toy Store, and the idiots on the GO Train
Destiny -- God I hope so
Done drugs -- which ones? Nah, nothing on the illegal list, but man I can fix you up with some serious prescription stuff...
Kissed in the rain -- um, what's that???
Re-reading a good book -- all the time, mostly because I'm so disorganized I can't remember I've already read it...


----------



## veggieladie

*Crazy in PA?*

Hey there, new to this forum. Don't know a lot about personality testing. Recently was told by someone (ahem, my therapist) that I needed to work on self-awareness. Google search yields personality tests....google search on my personality type sent me here. Hoping to make some sense of myself.

Personal ~

* Name - Jennifer

* Male/Female/Trans? - Female

Location - I was born in Philadelphia, PA...currently live in Lansdale, Pa, about 15 miles NW of the city. If I could pack up and move, it'd be somewhere that increases my chance of surviving a zombie outbreak....and a potential Palin White House.

Age - I'm 29, dreading 30, and think I act my age although I have been told I look much younger and can't decide if I still enjoy getting carded at the bar.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, and as I mentioned I am new to the theory. I'm not shocked to find that only some 1% of women are INTJ's....it would explain why I feel like no one gets me and why I dislike most people I meet.

* What type do you usually test as? Well, I took a few tests on the interweb, all came back as INTJ, does that make it official?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? No clue.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed in the mental health field. I am also currently in school.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I currently have a BA, majored in criminal justice. I am also currently in school taking science pre-reqs with plans to start nursing school next year.

What is your dream job? Working as a nurse in a very busy ER.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am looking to increase my happiness in life. I hope to gain a better understanding of myself and others through this forum.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I avoid toy stores, I am childfree by choice and don't like to go places with lots of kids.
Do you collect anything? Corks from wine bottles.
What are your phobias? Heights bother me a little, I'm also not fond of bugs.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I make a mean tofu paella....ok, dooling.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Well cooked vegetarian food, a good romp.
What are your top five pet peeves? 
1. People who blow their noses in public...with or without a tissue, excuse yourself and take care of your snots.
2. Children at bars/movies/restaurants well past their bedtimes.
3. A dirty house.
4. Not being listened to.
5. Only being able to list 5 pet peeves.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up at 6, get to the gym, return home and shower. Spend a few hours browsing at a bookstore while drinking several cups of coffee. Take a nap, garden for a bit, cook a nice dinner, watch the news and go to bed....what can I say? I'm boring.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay-ish
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Super Yay


----------



## valentine

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Trevor
- Any nicknames? No

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Born in New York, currently around Atlanta. Given the opportunity I'd likely head to England or Ireland. The places just really meshed with me when I visited. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

26. How I act depends entirely on my circumstances. I certainly don't act like those around me.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I prefer the Jungian over MB, but I tend to test INFP. I've been actively reading up on personality theory for around 15 months.

* What type do you usually test as?
INfP. F is weakest of the four.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
This is a bad question. It depends entirely on the people in question. There are good and bad of all types. Generic stereotypes are a terrible thing to base things off of.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram 5w4 sp/so. RLUAI primary Unstructured.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Bum

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Cognitive Science/ Philosophy

What is your dream job?
Modern-day Voltaire

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm not too big on self-disclosure. I tend to differ from a majority of the infps I have encountered. I stumbled inadvertently onto personality theory while looking up the Jungian trickster archetype, which is something that I identify very much with. I'm impish by nature. What do I hope to obtain out of my time here? A greater understanding? I have no set agenda.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Either videogames or Nerf guns. 
Do you collect anything?
Junk tends to accumulate by me. I seldom recall how it gets there.
What are your phobias?
Meaninglessness. More commonly I have an irrational dislike/fear of spiders.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Not too big on food. I tend to enjoy frozen yogurt.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Mischief. Satire. Absurdity.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Difficult to answer as I am something of a misanthrope. I dislike people who refuse to see viewpoints other than their own, people who do not think for themselves, greed, needless structure, people who do not take responsibility for their actions.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
I don't plan anything even remotely enough to have a generic 'best day' in my head.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian. When you take the time to actually think about what meat is, it is entirely disgusting.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I do not know. I'm open to believing, but I see nothing to convince me that they are there. I do not have the capacity for blind faith.
The Death Penalty
Absolutely not. It is never justifiable. A remnant from savage times and short-sighted people.
Premarital Sex
No. I prefer to think of Love as something more pure than carnal desire. Lust drives too many people.
People are inherently good
People are inherently greedy. They have the potential for good, as well as evil, but more times than not are sidetracked from both by the drive for self-preservation and reproduction it appears.
Destiny
'Existence procedes Essence', nothing is destined. People make their own path, there is nothing stopping them but themselves.
Done drugs
No. My mind is already a mess of chaotic thoughts and confetti. I do not need outside assistance for that.
Kissed in the rain
No, but open to it :wink:
Re-reading a good book
Yes, after a sufficient time has passed to forget most of the details on what has happened.


----------



## Ixero

~Personal~

Name- Mark (With the M pronounced as a 'W' and the r as a harsh 'H' of course)
Nicknames- None to speak of

*Male

Location- I was born east coast Canada, and it's exactly where I live today. Though if I could go anywhere in the world, it would have to be Ireland. It's a beautiful country.

Age- 21, but in a pinch with some clever makeup I could pass as a grumpy old man.

~Personality~

I've consistently been INTJ. I haven't been studying the personality types as an obsession but I've read over them all a few times over the past year or so.

I'm fairly easy going with the people I like to be around, though the ones that want to 'emotion' at me are a little agitating.

For an Enneargram I'm Type 5 w 6

~Occupation~

Unemployed

In the fall I'll be starting Network Administration in college, hopefully grabbing a tiny bit of programming in my spare time as well.

Dream job...well, lets see. I wouldn't mind being one of those two fellows with the keys to the doomsday device you always see in the movies.

~About Me~

There's really not too much to say about me. I love science and technology, as well as politics, social issues, philosophy, and culture. I tend to form strong opinions but I can be swayed by a rational and well thought out argument if I'm forced to consider it. Music is very much a part of my daily life, I could never get by without it, as for genre I go from anything between aggrotech and classical.

~Other~
What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Favorite section in the toy store is definitely Lego.

Do you collect anything? I used to collect old coins but the prices got a bit out of hand.

What are your phobias? Spiders and heights.

Describe your favorite food until you drool.? Fresh seafood. Grilled salmon with a bbq glaze.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Snowboarding, pretty much anything that gets the heart beating fast.

What are your top five pet peeves? Leaders who can't lead, People who argue against proven facts, people who are overtly emotional ALL THE TIME, bad drivers, people singing off key to songs.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Cloudy out, drizzling, damp and cold and miserable. Inside a warm house with some friends, sharing some drinks and some laughs.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer to eat things I know once felt pain.

~O. Other~

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Yay
Premarital Sex- Yay
People are inherently good- Nay
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Yay
Re-reading a good book- Yay


----------



## by every star

*Personal
**Name- *Michealia, but some people call me Mick.
*Gender- *female.
*Location-* sadly, I've lived in the same city in Ohio all seventeen years of my existence. I'm sort of itching to get out, even though I know it won't happen for a fairly long time (5+ years), if at all. I would love to go to New York, though.
*Age-* I'm 17. My family tends to tell me that I'm "wise beyond my years". Sometimes I believe them, but then sometimes I just _feel_ young -- naive, scared, uncertain, etc. I know that people of any age can feel this way, but I don't know. There is also the fact that I don't feel like I've done much, which makes me feel young.

*Personality
**Type-* INFJ
I remember taking another test a few years ago, and I tested as an INFP. Just recently, I decided to give it another go and tested as an INFJ.
While I haven't been reading on personality theory for long, I'd like to learn more about it... Which is why I'm here. :wink:
*Occupation**
Employed or unemployed?* I ain't got no job. :frustrating: But I would like to. I tend to feel sort of useless, not really doing anything and depending on my family for literally everything.
*Education?* I'm a high school senior, and I am more than ready for June to roll around so I can move onto better things. I'll be attending a regional branch of a state university in the fall, but I haven't decided on a major yet. I have been looking into Social Work and English, though... Maybe a double major? Even though that would probably be insane, and the two aren't related at all...
*Dream job: *More than anything, I want to help people, I think. That's why social work is so interesting. I know the work would be trying, but I think it would be more than worth it. Specifically mental health and substance abuse counseling. Or, something completely unrelated -- an editor, maybe? I've always loved the written word and reading, and there are some books that have made major impacts on my life. To be part of the process that makes books available for other people would be nice.

*Other
**What is your favorite section at the toy store?
*Hm... Well, I do love stuffed animals. And also toys for younger children (infants, toddlers), just because they're precious.
*Do you collect anything?
*I wouldn't say that I collect anything... but, I do have way too many different kinds of perfume than could possibly be healthy. Last time I counted, it was upwards of 40 and I have gotten more since then... It's the same way with lotion. (At least I always smell nice, though?)
*What are your phobias?
*Heights, losing people I care about, being alone. And as of late, settling and not accomplishing the things I would like to in my life.
*Favorite food?
*Any kind of fruit. Particularly pineapple, strawberry, and watermelon. Mmm. roud:

*God and souls?* I like to think that yes, they exist. I'm not completely sure of what I believe in, but sometimes I feel like there just _has_ to be something more than this.
*The death penalty?* No. I don't understand the justification for it at all. "An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind."
*Premarital sex?* Yes. I think it's a personal decision (a big decision, but a personal one). Only the individual can decide when they're ready, and if that happens to be after marriage, great.
*People are inherently good? *Ah, no.
*Destiny? *I'm not sure. sometimes, I believe this. it would be sort of comforting to know that everything happens for a reason and there is some master plan. some other times, the whole "endless possibilities" idea is nice, and knowing that you _can_ do nearly anything you want to do with your life, because _you_ want it to turn out in that way. (I'm not sure any of that made since? oh well.)
*Done drugs? *I have smoked weed a few times. not constantly or anything, but I still don't see anything wrong with it. I don't think I would ever try anything more than that, though.
*Kissed in the rain?* yes.
*Re-reading a good book?* yes! I do this often. sometimes I'll only read certain parts, though. (because of the way their written, or the way they made me feel or what they made me think.)


----------



## Ryu

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Ryu*
*** Male/Female/Trans? *Male*
Location - *USA*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *To another week of spring break, anywhere. *
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm early 20s. I'm somewhat mature, old-soul ish... but I prefer my humor and fun.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I seem to be EXTJ, leaning towards ENTJ at the moment. I've studied MBTI for a while, maybe 6 moths in the past....**

*** What type do you usually test as? *I've tested as INTJ, ESTJ, ENTJ; the last time I took the TRUE, professional MBTI, it was INTJ, when I first got to college. I'm definitely not "I" anymore, a strong E.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Types don't matter, I'm more drawn to people's maturity level, their interests, and what values they have. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? **....** but then I went away form it and learned socionics for a few years. I'm LSE in that theory. Enneagram I'm 8w9 sospsx*


Occupation ~
*** Employed or Unemployed? *Student*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *International Relations, Business Admin*
What is your dream job? *Leadership position somewhere that actually does something important, particularly regarding international relations or "the world" (as opposed to some office job, or generic office manager, or gas station owner, etc)*


About You ~
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I wanted to look at MBTI again... but then I saw how huge this forum was, so I wanted to explore it and see how it works and its people. It is larger than other forums I've seen. I'm looking to see more about how people think, and get some different perspectives on things.*

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Videogames? Or things I can play with other people*
Do you collect anything? *Wisdom*
What are your phobias? *IDK about 'being afraid' of anything. But I don't like low quality, in anything.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Too many favorites, I like good food (usually not too much dressing up, but quality seafood or pasta, or pizza, etc), shared with good people, having a good time.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Learning a new kind of dance with other people, frisbee, laughing with people, football, rounding up my friends, esp the shy ones, to get together and do stuff, having conversations about world issues, developing a relationship, appreciating beauty*
What are your top five pet peeves? *some of them (in no order): not caring about things/being content with ignorance, inefficiency, people treating others bad (esp guys treating women bad or being losers in relationships), MAKING LOUD NOISES W YOUR MOUTH WHEN CHEWING EWWWWWWW, bitching about problems but not doing anything about it*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *It would be a day off from work, maybe a weekend, and I'd spend part of that day either having an informal meeting or just discussing something with some key friends of mine that I think is important -- I would want there to be a sense of relaxation but also a sense that I'm still working with other people towards some interesting goal - my perfect day involves that feeling. Maybe just have an interesting talk about things while going to the beach and doing some frisbee there. Or going on an adventure to someplace interesting! Ideally, also, I'd be married and have a wife then, and I'd spend time with her - she'd be involved with what i mentioned before somewhat. Then later in the day I'd move towards spending more time with her directly - maybe go to dinner or movie with her and another couple we're really close with, or just her and I. And then after dinner, my wife and I would do something else together, maybe just go home and enjoy spending time together until later. And yeah, you guessed it, eventually we'd end up getting physical and I wouldn't have anything major to do the next day so I could spend as much time on that as I wanted, maybe us both falling asleep wicked exhausted just as the morning light is coming up.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I think I would feel lopsided and unnaturally limited if I just ate meat or just ate plant matter. But I'm open to most anything.*


Other Other 
~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls *Yea*
The Death Penalty *Maybe... But I think there should be much better prison systems then what we have now.*
Premarital Sex *I honestly think it would be better off if there wasn't such, but I don't condemn people if it's happened. I think sensuality is important and healthy, but sex can also be too much for people at times.*
People are inherently good *I don't think people are inherently anything in terms of normative statements, but I don't think we are 'supposed' to be destructive or do things that generally fall in evil categories. *
Destiny *I used to think it was a silly term, not so much anymore*
Done drugs *Nope*
Kissed in the rain *Yes*
Re-reading a good book *Yes*
​


----------



## sapphireminx

*Personal ~

* *My name is Amoy i prefer to be called just that. Nick names never stick.My recent nickname is Moi. I am a female living in Jamaica and that is my current location.
Have anyone been here before??
**
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go to either Japan or Switzerland. I love the architecture, scenery and their culture is very interesting. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* *
I think i am supposed to be 18. people always tell me i act older than that, more mature. when am around ma frenz though we play, give jokes hey am an Average teenage ENFJ girl. 
i don't think we can be average....:crazy:




Personal(ity)* * ~

* ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
oh I mentioned it abv am an ENFJ ^_^

* ** What type do you usually test as?
ENFJ got tested 5 times

* ** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
well the persons am around most of the time (@ school) have no clue about temperaments of the personality theory. i would ask & the**y would be like...
**i still like being around them*.
* If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* *
that would be the *







and my results still remains the same ENFJ-teacher/givers
*

Occupation* * ~

* ** Employed or Unemployed?
attending school

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* *
pre-university Social Sciences

What is your dream job?* *
Well that was to become an Engineer/ Doctor/ Nurse/ Teacher
* *however right now am leaning more to the Nursing Dpt.
**

About You* * ~

* ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or tw**o how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
about me.....** i am a people lover who craves for fun. Musically in tuned, views school as a stage for social networking, loves good food.
I hope to understand personality types while interacting with people.
*
* 
Other* * ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?* *
Board Games-Chess player
Do you collect anything?
anything i might have use for s**omeday
What are your phobias?
Loneliness 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
**Pasta with war**m cheese sauce
*
* Some of the things that you give you jollies?
hanging out with frenz and family
What are your top five pet peeves?
Gum snapping
Speed bumps
dirty dishes in the kitchen sink
when people do not cover their mouths when they sneeze/cough
when people mispronounce my name

What would a perfect day be like for you?
**My perfect day would be spending time outdoors… feeling like I have completed my work enough so that I hadn’t any worries or guilt to tag along. hang out with friends, go hiking any out door activities, take a swim, play some games wind down my day with a cold shower. Have dinner and a movie invite some more people to join me & frenz. Go watch the sunset and the stars appear*.
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I prefer both


Other Other* * ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* *_____________yay
The Death Penalty__________nay
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good___nay
Destiny____________________nay
Done drugs_________________never
Kissed in the rain____________one day, one day that dream will come true
Re-reading a good book_______yay
*


----------



## verdie

Personal ~

*** Name - Verdie

*** Female

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? New York! Because it's new york and I have good memories there =)

Age - 18, and have been known to act my age, too young or too old. Depends on who you ask!




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP, and about a couple of years

*** What type do you usually test as? E/INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Um?? The bossy and scary ones.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Student!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Liberal arts.




About You ~

*I talk a lot, type a lot on forums. I like talking about myself =) I've come here to meet people and become smarter!*




Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty -
Premarital Sex -
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain I wish
Re-reading a good book All the time


----------



## Kwiatu

*Personal ~*

*** *Name *
- Kwiatu is my real-life nickname, Chris is the name, don't really mind both names.

*** *Male*

Location 
- I was born in Poland, still living here.
-* If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
- *I would definitely visit Japan, California and New Zealand, I'm curious about people living there.

Age - I am 20, I look like 17, I am easygoing as 11 year-old and I have attention span of a 6 year-old kid:laughing:


Personal(ity) ~

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
- I am an ENTP, I wasnt sure about that for a long time, I did dozens of tests and still felt I'm not sure, until I found this forum :happy:


** What type do you usually test as?*
- Several times as ENTP, and one or two as ENFP

*** *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
- I know for sure I'm cool with INFJ's and ENFJ's and the rest is to be tested.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
- Not yet :wink:


*Occupation ~*

*** *Employed or Unemployed?*

- I'm a student, unemployed, studying linguistics.

- Photographer or music producer.


*About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

- *I'm a notorius daydreamer, curious about people and things. I love to spend time somewhere outside with friends, playing pranks or just wandering around. 



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
-The one with "My first nuclear reactor" kinda toys
*
Do you collect anything?*
-I propably did, but forgot about it...
*
What are your phobias?*
-I always forget about things, I'm always double-triple checking things before I leave house.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
-Turkish Kebap, with spicy sauce *OMNOMNOM*

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
-driving a car, hanging out with friends, playing pranks, snowboarding, making my sick ideas happen :laughing:
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
-Pronounciation mistakes and bossy people.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
- It will be the day, when zombies come!

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
- I'm a meat fan.

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Nay

*The Death Penalty *Yay

*Premarital Sex* Yay

*People are inherently good* Nay

*Destiny* Nay

*Done drugs *Yay

*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*
Re-reading a good book* dozens of yay's


----------



## Unnursvana

Personal ~

My name is Unnur Svana but I am usually called Unnur but on gaia online, I am called Vana. I am 18 years but I don't look like it or sound like it and refuse to act like that unless I really have to ^^ I am such a child but I don't know why I do it though, and I am a girl and I live in Iceland and was born there as well but ff I could go up and go anywhere in the world I would go to England, Scotland or Ireland because I love people who come or South-Korea because I love that country, I am into K-pop so I would wanna go there because of that. 

Personal(ity) ~

All the tests that I have taken say that I am an INFP. I am not that familiar yet to every personality type some is on here so I can't say what is my favorite and least favorite out of them all. 

Occupation ~

I am unemployed right now. I am almost finishing up high school and in collage I will probably go study something about books since I want to be a writer someday. 

About You ~

Describing me has always been an issue for me, at least in a short sentience and I don't wanna go writing a essay about me so I will probably skip that but on this site I want to learn more about myself and people like me and the other personality types. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *don't have one. *
Do you collect anything? *Books. *
What are your phobias? *don't think so. *
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Yummy food XD* *I like every food that I think tastes good. *
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *don't eat Jollies, the are so bunchy that I just kinda play with it and forget to eat it. *
What are your top five pet peeves? *don't know. *
What would a perfect day be like for you?* a good day where I could just sit all day long and daydream and listen to music. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both. *


----------



## magicbus

*I'll try to do it right this time.*

I go by the name *Carla*, but I'm flexible

I'm a 47 yr old female living in Boise Idaho. I was born in San Francisco, my great grandparents immigrated (darn them) from Italy. My mom immigrated to Idaho (darn her) and here I am. I've actually been a lot of places in between, but for now it's Idaho. I've always wanted to see the Galapagos Islands. And Bakersfield!

I most certainly do not look, act, or even believe my age! 47? That is insane. I don't know what happened, I just got stuck in my 22nd year. I don't ever feel achy in the morning or grumpy or need blood pressure medicine and I don't have weird diseases. But I'm not into younger guys either...so I just don't know what age I should be. When my mom was this age, she looked and acted old (sorry mom!) Sometimes I look around at my current adventure, and I think, "wait, I am probably too old to be doing this." But then I think I'll be old next year, I'll finish enjoying just one more summer of tanning and swimming and what-not. But the next year I am back at it again. 

I'm an EFNJ--I was given the M/B test decades ago, I've taken it a number of times, it always turns out the same. I know it's a common personality type, and it really does describe me. But I still feel different. Does that make sense?

I'm headed back to school in the fall to finish up some graduate studies and get certified to teach high school. I do a little bit of this and that. I work with Deaf/Spec Ed kids, I was a stand up comic (I can't take them hecklers no sir), but my big love is Communications--especially Speech & Debate. I've been assistant coaching for the Boise State debate team this year..I was on the team a few years back. Love it. 

Always employed! I've never had a real "career"...I was always this housewife person until five years ago. I was living the dream, oh yes. 

AA Arts & Sciences
BA Communications 
working on MA in Education

Dream job? Teaching talented & gifted Deaf students. They aren't stupid, they just can't hear.

I married my high school boyfriend and divorced him 20 years later. We had seven kids, 5 are grown-ups (on paper at least). I've got two at home 50% of the time. I wish they all were all here all the time. Nobody needs their momma anymore! Someday I hope to be a grandma, but nothing is brewing in that department yet.

I used to be a staunch member of a baby-making religion. Now I am a staunch non-member of every religion. My beliefs are complicated but they're mine so back off. Just kidding. I'm not a fan of discussing religion, that is fo sho. 

I'm all about moderation in everything. I try to not judge people. I believe killing other people is wrong in almost every conceivable situation--I believe in third alternatives. I believe in the Beatles and The Who. 

I believe the universe provides us with what we need when we need it, and I believe in the Law of Attraction. 

That's me, thanks for reading.
~Carla


----------



## Jaentel

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Jaentel (jenn-TELL)
- Any nicknames? Jae (jay)

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

How old I am depends on how I feel today.  Some days that's 25.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFJ - I've been interested in personality theory for several years. I haven't focused all my study on MBTI.

*** What type do you usually test as? ENFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? ENFP, 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram #2



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Full-time college student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Psychology

What is your dream job? Counseling Psychologist


About Me ~

I am a person who cares about others deeply. I am always looking for and seeing the best in others and then feeding that back to them when they forget or when they can't see it for themselves. I hope to learn more about myself and those around me, possible reasons why I may clash with others, and possible reasons why I am drawn to particular individuals. I am always looking for opportunities to grow personally and in my understanding of others.


Other ~

I like to roam youtube looking for new music. I listen to a little of everything. Usually, you'll find me listening to something that captures my mood at the moment or reminds me of something important to me. For instance, I'm listening to Owl City right now. Earlier, I was listening to Keith Urban. And in the middle of all of that - Basshunter, Daniel Bedingfield, and Radiohead. When I find a song (or artist/band) that hits a "sweet spot" within me, I will make a playlist and listen to it for hours until whatever it is has been filled up.


----------



## Miraji

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

Mir, Marmar 

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I am Originally from Palestine and living there 

 - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Latin America, i want to learn Spanish 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
25, but i am only 19 or maybe less because i act exactly the same as 19 years girl, and dress sometimes like them :tongue:

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP, 4 years 

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP!

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? i dont have prefrences, i prefer to be alone as much as i can 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? employed 
 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. i have master in Political economy 

What is your dream job? i want to be a big famous researcher who contributed to labour movement development in the world 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a distance dreamer, dreaming of a better world, where justice and peace for all. i am ambitious and working hard into achieving my goals and what i want. I joined because i want to learn more about my type, other types as well to meet INFP's so i get more clear idea about me and why i am this way or that way!
 
Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzle 
Do you collect anything? oh i collect many things, stones, agendas, pens
What are your phobias? its not really a phobia but i am afraid from dark places because i cant see whats coming 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. oh my!! ok its not really a food but its Chocolate!! i am Chocoholic; when i see a bar of chocolate which i prefer it black with spices or raisin, you take piece of it put it in your mouth, then it will start melting inside your mouth, and enjoy its taste. lol i am bad on this 
 Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? no pets i am allergic to many things 
What would a perfect day be like for you? ill go for a walk early in the morning to clear my mind, then dress up go and meet my bf and do things together, like having brunch and drinking coffee, then go for a walk together sometimes we talk sometimes we just enjoy the presence of each other, then go back home read some book and surf the internet while listening to calm and inspiring music..then cook together dinner and eat it while watching a movie 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian though i love fish and sea food a lot 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls mmm
The Death Penalty Nay
 Premarital SexNay
People are inherently good yay
 Destiny mmm
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain YAAAY
 Re-reading a good book YAAY


----------



## Smile Now

* Smile Now is good for me 
*female
-Australia
-Right now i would love to go to Fiji, reason being i really miss my family

*ENFP
*No idea-not much experience
*Employed
*studying Still
*My dream job is what illudes me 
I would say I'm crazy and random. I love to be around and meet new people, but i also need some occasional solitude.
I'm sensitive. I CRIED DURING THE LION KING! LIKE C'MON! :tongue:

*I love the whole toy store, but the costume section is the coolest :crazy:
*I love collecting memories-anything like a movie ticket or a McDonalds toy that is special to me 
*No phobias- i don't particularly like creepy crawlies though 
- i love pizza.
My perfect day wouldn't be a day at all...i would love a night stroll on the beach with my true love-as bad as that sounds :blushed:

-I like both veg. and meat- more meat though...tastes better :tongue:
Yay or Nay: 
-God + Souls: YES
-Death Penalty: NO
-Premarital Sex: NO
-Destiny: YES
-Drugs: NO
-Kissed in the rain: GOSH! I WISH! :tongue:
-Re-reading a good book: GUILTY AS CHARGED


----------



## Slicknick9283

*Survey time!*

Personal ~

*** Name - Nicholas and I go by Nick usually
- Any nicknames? You can call me Nicky, Nickles or Slick, whatever tickles your pickle.


*** Male/Female/Trans? I am a male. Apparently I don't think like one or so I'm often told.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I've lived in the chicagoland area since I could remember. I'm sull of interesting stories but you will just have to get to know me.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Backpacking through europe. I want to experience culture shock. I want to see how other people live.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 26. I apparently look about 20 and the way I act can fluctuate depending on circumstance. I think i usually act my age unless I want to have fun or get things done.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*** What type do you usually test as? I always test as an ENFP and I own it.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

My enneargram is Type 2, whatever that means.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Student! Eff this economy.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Physical therapy

What is your dream job? Psychologist


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am here to help inspire peoploe and to be inspired. I am here to be a part of a community that understands that understanding ourselves is key to living the good life.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games. Unless we're talking about the OTHER toy store 
Do you collect anything? not really
What are your phobias? heights, and confinement
Describe your favourite food until you drool. oh god I just love all food as long as its complex and not bland. I like when you can mix sweet spicy savory and taqngy. Yeah, I'm drooling just thinking of some kind of mango cilanro lemon tilapia.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Love. affection. silly music that makes me want to dance. 
What are your top five pet peeves? closed minded ness flakiness super objectivity insensitivity and brushes and brooms against certain cerfaces. shudder

What would a perfect day be like for you? A date where i spend all day with someone and we talk for hours, go for a walk alone, then go dancing in a crowded nightclub. maybe kiss under some fireworks. Yeah, that would be a perfect day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? im not a big meat eater, but i like it


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - no, yes
The Death Penalty - yay
Premarital Sex - uh DUH
People are inherently good - mhm
Destiny - is what you make of it
Done drugs - and I'm DONE with them
Kissed in the rain - oh yes. and danced in it
Re-reading a good book - done it.


----------



## Reina Valdez

*waves* Hey, I'm the new girl. Nice to read about everyone. Let's see what we have going on here..

Personal ~

*** Name - Rather not say
- Any nicknames? Lots, but please call me Reina.

*** Male/Female/Trans? I'm a female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Originally from Puerto Rico, I live in the States now, the daughter of marines. Hoo ah..

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I want to see many places, so it's difficult to pick just one. But probably Spain. I wanna dance in Barcelona..

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 21, and have always been an old soul. I doubt that will change, jaja.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ISFJ. I just got into this a few months ago, actually. I wish I'd discovered it years ago.

*** What type do you usually test as? 
I come out as ISFJ every time.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't think I have a least favorite but I tend to gravitate toward other FJs so..

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I haven't done that yet.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? 
*sigh* Im a student.

What is your education? 
In college right now

What is your dream job? 
Writer/nurse

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'll keep it simple. I'm proud to be Christian and Latina, and I am bilingual. I've been told I'm sweet, smart, easy to talk to. Education, family and friends are very important to me. I hope to make friends here and learn about other personalit types.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
The aisle with the cooking toys. That was my favorite as a little girl.

Do you collect anything? 
Books, momentos, sketchpads

What are your phobias?
Heights, death,failure

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Well I don't know about drooingl, but I love Puerto Rican (naturally! jaja) and Italian food. Then Chinese. I LOVE fruits!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Jollies? Hehe. Music, good love stories, bunnies 

What are your top five pet peeves? 
Racism, sexism, know-it-alls, laziness, littering

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day to have to myself. To just relax, get lost in a song or book, go out with friends or someone special. To not worry about school and the world in general.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Definiely yay 
The Death Penalty - Yay (depends)
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Undecided
Destiny - Everyone has one
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Mmm..
Re-reading a good book - Yay x100


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Personal ~

***My name is Isaac, I have no problem with you calling me Isaac, but call me whatever you wish 

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Im male haha

Location - Im from latinamerica, Costa Rica to be exact, I was born here and live here, I dont know, but I have been considering moving to USA when I grow up (not decided yet) my ancestors come from France, we are talking about 200 years ago. If I could go live anywhere right now, I'll definitly go to Scotland or Italy...I love those places :3

Age - Im 16 years old (ok im 15 but I like to brag!) and I dont know, sometimes I can act my age, other times I act older, other times younger :laughing:




Personal(ity) ~

*** Im a proud ENFJ, and I found out about the MTBI about 3 or 4 months ago (I got ENFP at first, but further studying and testing revealed im ENFJ)

*** ENFJ and ENFP

*** Favorite is ENFJ, any E, not favorites...I dont have, they all have their stronght points.

Type 2 on Enneagram, and I got high scores on everything but neurocity in the big 5.



Occupation ~

***Student
Im currently at high school, 10th grade, graduate next year :laughing:

What is your dream job?

Medic or Psychologist

About You ~

*** Friendly, outgoing, extroverted, have no problem talking about feelings, Im very romantic :tongue:



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The one with videogames?
Do you collect anything? Video games!
What are your phobias? Raccoons, Heights, hairy spiders and bugs :S
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Hamburguers, pizza and pastas
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Happiness and friendship =D
What are your top five pet peeves? Being ignored, people trying to tell me how I feel, people misunderstimating me...
What would a perfect day be like for you? One filled with food, candy, happiness, a specific cutie im thinking of and my friends 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat, I dont eat vegetables or fruits, and im not missing any, I DONT EAT THEM AT ALL.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Ynay?
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## timeless

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Timeless
- Any nicknames? Mr. Less

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - USA. I'd like to be in North Carolina.

Age - 22, will be 23 soon.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. I've been reading about MBTI since I first learned about it in college (I think that was 2006.)

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorite: Intuitive Introverts
Least Favorite: Extroverted Sensors

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I haven't taken SLOAN, but my enneagram is 2w3, 5w4, 9w8.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Currently an intern. D:

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. BA in Psychology, BS in law. Working on my juris doctor.

What is your dream job? Lawyer :O


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Calm, observant, and NF.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games.
Do you collect anything? Nope.
What are your phobias? There's no way I'm telling you guys.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Probably tomato soup.
What are your top five pet peeves? (1) unnecessary words, (2) arrogant people, (3) arrogant people who have no right to be arrogant, (3) cruelty, (4) people trying to be too macho, (5) people who talk out of their ass.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Overcast skies, lots of snow.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes to both.
The Death Penalty - Not under any circumstances.
Premarital Sex - No official position, although I've done this.
People are inherently good - Reluctant yes.
Destiny - Maybe.
Done drugs - Nope.
Kissed in the rain - Yes 
Re-reading a good book - All the time.


----------



## Steve MD

*Personal*
*Name My name is Steve, but you can call me steve.:tongue:
*Male (duh!)
Location: Born in Goa, India. I live in a city called Mapusa there.
Age : 16.(No I do not act my age...sometimes I can act so grown up and sometimes I act really kiddish..)
*Personality*
I am an INFP, and have always tested as one except once when I tested as an INFJ
I like Being around ExFx's or INFP's, but Introverts are fine.
*Occupation*
I am a student, I want to become either a computer programmer or a musician.

About me~
I really Don' know much about myself. Boring at first, but fun once you get to know me.
Very helpful. Loves Coldplay. A total Geek. Loves computers. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *YEs!*
The Death Penalty *NO!*
Premarital Sex *so-so*
People are inherently good *so-so*
Destiny *so-so*
Done drugs *no*
Kissed in the rain *not yet*
Re-reading a good book *yes
*


----------



## MacBuglet

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Amber is fine. 
- Any nicknames? Bug, MacBug, or Mab

* Male/Female/Trans? Female, last I checked

Location - 
Where were you originally born? California- riverside
Where do you live today? Kentucky
Any interesting story behind that? Moved so the girls could visit with my MiL (who hates me)
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? To Korea so I could see my hubs. It's lame and silly but soooo true!

Age -
How old are you? A lady never tells! (over 30, under 40) 
Do you think you act your age? Sometimes I feel quite immatire. Othertimes I swear I've become the cranky old lady waving kids off her lawn.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Cranky old lady or insane 20 something. It all depends on the mood. I am often told either "act your age" or "you're not THAT old" 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm apparently an INFJ. I took the test three times because I didn't think it was possible that I was "rare" 
I just discovered it thanks to an INTP friend. Fascinating reading material, though. 

* What type do you usually test as? see above

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know that I have any favorites/least favorites yet. My daughter is an ENTP and she's both the most stimulating silly amazing person and the most annoying.. all at the same time. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Havn't taken many tests. Self discovery has been mostly internal to this point. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Both? I don't have, like, a JOB- but I work more then most people. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm majoring in Psycology mostly....

What is your dream job? Laughter therapist


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm quirky, creative, infinitely flawed, and curious. I hope to meet both like and different minds for good conversation and discovery. 

Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? The crayons/coloring/paper etc area. 
Do you collect anything? Books. And my books collect dust.
What are your phobias? Heights (falling) and loosing my kids.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Omg Dark chocolate filled with caramel. A hit of sea salt that falls across the palette creamy gooey caramel that drips across the lips as deep salted too dark too dense too much chocolate oozes across the roof of the mouth. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Shiny! Glow in the dark! Fireflies, kittens, tumbleweeds, sunsets!!! Laughter that comes from the heart, an honest sweet smile. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Liars, being wrong, Bad traffic, anger, tears
What would a perfect day be like for you? There would be such joy/
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm an omnivore.  


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Still working on it.
The Death Penalty: Yeah: Kill 'em!! (If they deserve it)
Premarital Sex: YES! Make sure you're not allergic to your partner and everyhting fits. 
People are inherently good: Usually
Destiny: Yes.
Done drugs: Yes
Kissed in the rain: YES! And want to again and again and again.
Re-reading a good book: So so so so often.


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## fishier3000

Looks like I should have done this a few months back. Oh well, better late than never. :tongue:

Personal ~

*Name- I think I'll state my name at a later time. I'm a little uncomfortable with this.

*Male

Location - Where were you originally born?

Seoul, South Korea

Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Somewhere around Atlanta, Georgia. I think my story is pretty boring and normal compared to most people:tongue:

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Well, can you provide me the ability to breathe in water, invincibility from injury, and invisibility from wild animals?:crazy: Then, I'll be going to explore the Amazon River to just look at its amazing freshwater diversity.

Age - How old are you?

18

Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

Perhaps. I'm not so sure. My mother thinks I act like a grandparent because of my nonchalant and reserved attitude.

Personal(ity) ~​ 
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ISFJ. I have been reading for a few months now.​ 
*** What type do you usually test as?

INTP, ISTP, INTJ, INFP (Never ISFJ)​ 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Favorites? I don't really have favorites (Thus far). I don't have any least favorite types either.​ 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram: Type 9 

Big 5 (SLOAN): RCUEI, RCUEN (I think this might be innacurate)

Occupation ~​ 
*** Employed or Unemployed?

Estudiante.​ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Graduated from high school. Going to start college soon. I will start as a biology major​ 
What is your dream job?

zoologist or something related to animals and plants, I think​ 
About You ~​ 
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I would describe myself shy, extremely quiet person who tries his best to be considerate of other people's feelings. I find that it really hurts the most when people describe me as unfeeling and cruel (fortunately only one person said this to me.) I used to thought everything I did was wrong especially if a person of the opposing side said things as if his way is the only correct way. Nowadays, I'm starting to discover that at times I can be right too, that the determined confidence of some people is mostly just bluff, and that there might actually more than one right way of doing things (with each way having different negative and positive consequences). From this forum, My initial purpose was to discover my own personality and from there it had been an exploration of the unique qualities of each personality type and the individuals within each personality.

Other ~​ 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Video game

Do you collect anything?

Nah. Maybe I should collect something, like plant seeds. That would be cool.

What are your phobias?

I hate roller coasters. Does that count?

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Spaghetti with pesto sauce. Just amazing. *drools* 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Not mostly things but mostly thoughts.
Thoughts of a relationship.
Thoughts of looking at the multitudes of different fish species.
Thoughts of making a beautiful garden.
Thoughts of traveling the rugged outdoors with a hypothetical canine companion.
Thoughts of making a indoor arid garden.
Thoughts of making several gigantic biotope (or at least natural) aquariums.

What are your top five pet peeves?

Interruptions
Loud noises
Getting up early ( I love my sleep)
Taking short showers (I like taking long showers. Is that weird?)
Paying attention (I zone out alot)

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Traveling through an untouched forest with no fear for myself and just looking at the amazing floral and faunal diversity. I hope the animals don't get afraid of me.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both would be nice. Best of both worlds. Eh?​ 
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
God and Souls- Mixed
The Death Penalty- Nay (Interesting because the rest of the family believes in the death penalty)
Premarital Sex- Nay
People are inherently good- Yay?
Destiny- Nay?
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Nay (I'm curious. How does that feel like?)
Re-reading a good book- Nay​


----------



## keyima

name: key is fine. :]
f, 20.

i don't know when i first encountered personality theory - probably my highschool ap psych classes? but it's only within the last month or so that i've gotten really interested.

i seem to be a pretty solid ENFP!  i can be a bit reserved or serious at times, but when i'm really 'me at my best' i'm being E and spazzy. people are really what energize me, i'm not that good at being alone any more. and i'm tremendously mushy. <3 also, in highschool i was always having a rough time with everything and was much more INTJ, but in all the worst ways... it's like my personality backfired... these days i am finding more that when i'm relaxed and 'myself' i am more & more an ENFP! i love it. i wouldn't be any other way. :]

also i don't think there's any types i don't like? but i have indeed noticed the crazy magnetism between the INTJ and the ENFP...

i'm a CAMP COUNSELOR for the rest of summer, starting in a couple weeks~!! DD i never on my life thought i would end up as a camp counselor, they're so CHEERFUL and HAPPY and PROACTIVE about going out and DOING THINGS. hahaha. i hated summer camp when i was a kid, what was wrong with me.... 

but when fall kicks in it's back to being a university student. my major right now is Japanese, which i love, but i'm working on transferring to music, because i love that even more. :}

i joined here because i've been snooping for a while and the discussion seems really fun and lively and i've been getting bored with keeping my mouth shut 

that's enough i guess


----------



## Spotty Socks

*Hey folks  Just another INFP here!*

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Spotty Socks :happy:*
*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'm from the UK and I've lived in the same town all my life, except for one year I spent in Germany. If I could go anywhere in the world right now, I think I'd choose a remote tropical island! *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 23. I've no idea if I act my age or not! When you're a child, 23 seems old, but now I'm that age I don't feel old at all! I feel mature inside, but I'm not sure that comes across to people. I'll never cage up that child within me :laughing:*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I've know about Myers-Briggs for a few years but I've only really started looking into it recently. *

*** What type do you usually test as? *INFP. I think this is right, but I also identify alot with what is written in the INFJ forum. *

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I don't know as I haven't really considered other's personality types yet. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I got 9 on the Enneargram.*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *BA in German/French*

What is your dream job? *I know it's nothing to do with my degree, but I'd love to own my own bakery or ice cream parlour :laughing:*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I HATE describing myself! I'd say I'm pretty laid back, easy going, optimistic, calm, someone who rarely gets stressed and doesn't get upset or annoyed by silly little things. In fact it takes a hell of alot to annoy me in any way! By joining this forum, I'd like to find out more about the MBTI, the different personalities and find people who are just like me.* 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Board games or the novelty section.* 
Do you collect anything? *Do clothes, shoes and accessories count?!*
What are your phobias? *Spiders! *
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Lasagne, Chinese*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Not sure what this actually means.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *I don't think I have any really. I hate people who don't flush the toilet after them or people who don't tidy up after themselves.* 
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A nice lie in with my boyfriend before having a nice day trip together, followed by a night out on the town with my friends.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Neither yay nor nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay Haha I feel kind of bad for yaying! *
People are inherently good *Yaynay*
Destiny *Sometimes yay, sometimes nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Nay*


----------



## poisoncup

*personal*
Name- poisoncup
 no nickname 
female
location- born,raised,and currently living in Chicago, though I'd like to move some place less densely populated.
age- 17. I've been told i act 5. I've also been told I act 30.

*personality*
Myers-Briggs personality type- ISTJ
 just started reading personality theory 
 I usually test as ISTJ or ISTP
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
 i have no preference
other personality tests 
 enneagram 9w1
occupation
in school
dream job 
 owning a book store

*about you*
i like animals, novels, video games,comic book,and my computer. I'm not very talkative, though i do rant occasionally. sweet tooth. i like to build things. I've been called blunt and tactless before. 


*Other ~*
What is your favorite section at the toy-store?- action figure, comic, game
Do you collect anything?- no
What are your phobias? - public speaking
Describe your favorite food until you drool.- pasta
Some of the things that you give you jollies?- sweets, 
What are your top five pet peeves?- people not flushing the toilet,closing the door when using the toilet,not cleaning the tub after use, touching my thing without permission,being cut off mid sentence.
What would a perfect day be like for you?- in the forest with a book and a really good camera.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both

 
*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls- yay
The Death Penalty- yay
Premarital Sex- nay
People are inherently good- nay
Destiny – undecided
Done drugs- nay
Kissed in the rain- nay
Re-reading a good book- yay


----------



## chickydoda

Personal ~
Stephanie
- Any nicknames? Just Betty, but I would prefer if you didn't call me that.

***Female

Location - 
Where were you originally born? New Zealand 
Where do you live today? England 
Any interesting story behind that? Not really
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? America. I want to travel across all fifty states because it looks fun, theres heaps to do there, new shops to explore, and theres so much I've heard about on tv, movies and in books that I would love to experiance first hand.

Age - 20




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP. I printed my results off about two years ago, but have only been active in the forums for about eight months.

*** What type do you usually test as? ENFP/ENFJ/INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Probably my shadow type. I'm not that familiar with most types though, so its hard to say. I tend to clash with lots of people, which is a real shame.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? UE

What is your education? Highschool. I will probably study Primary/Kindergarton teaching at University one day.

What is your dream job? Astronaut


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I just want to connect with people, get advice for my problems, find out more about things and feed my brain.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Barbies
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Throwing up, heights, snakes, being wrong about my religiion and going to someone elses hell, end times, dying, crocodiles, spiders, the unknown, burkas
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Ambrosia. Need I say more?
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Uh what?
What are your top five pet peeves? Feeling irritable, not having access to my bed when I'm tired, being fat, people getting the wrong idea about me and illness. I'm pretty sure this list would be different everytime I write it out though, because I filled this survey out yesterday but lost my work and can't for the life of my remember what I wrote. So these aren't the top five things that irk me, but they definately irk me.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Getting up early and going to the gym and actually enjoying it, going on a hot date, going on a HUGE shopping spree then having fun with my friends. Maybe going to someones house for a church homegroup meeting afterwards. Probably sounds strange to any non christians out there, but its a good time to connect with your friends and share your beliefs. I'm not into the whole singing thing though which is good because we don't really do that there. Just at church =)
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay depending on the crime
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay but I would like to
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Andy

Personal ~

*** Name - Andy. 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Ah, well... Trans, I guess... I was born female, but I mentally identify as a male. Using male pronouns in reference to me would be much appreciated. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in New England (the North-East part of the United States including the states of Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, and a few others...). I've never been out of New England and have only lived in a handful of towns. The longest I've lived in one place is 6.5 years. I'm getting sort of restless at this point. I think it'll be time to move again soon. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Boise, Idaho. My best friend lives out there, and it's sufficiently far enough away from my family that I think I would relax a little. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 17, though I don't like to say so... I don't think I act my age most of the time. I more or less act along a spectrum that ranges from a mature adult to a three year old. It makes life interesting. 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INFP and I've been reading on personality theory on and off for two year. It has become my summer project recently, however, which means I'm hyper-focusing on it.

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Ah... I'm not quite sure yet. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I just did a test when I joined and saved the results, but I think I closed it too soon. 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed. 

What is your education? I'm going into my senior year of highschool.

What is your dream job? I don't know, but Environmental Engineering looks interesting. 


About You ~

I would say I'm curious. I guess that really sums everything up. I like to know things about people, motives, reasons, and then just random stuff. I don't retain the facts all the time, but I tend to hold onto a general idea for a very long time. That's part of why I'm here. I'm hoping this forum will give me more things to think about and know, as well as help me come to understand different types of people as well as myself.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzles and K'nex..? 
Do you collect anything? Books, semi-crazy friends, and old pennies. 
What are your phobias? Spiders, crowds, the dark... 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. That's just cruel... And it really depends on my mood. Chocolate ice cream, eggplant pizza, and lasagna all make the list. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm going to answer this with things I like because I think that's what you mean... Books, texting rather than talking, learning, a nice breeze, and cats. Well, most animals actually... But especially cats.
What are your top five pet peeves? People who know how to spell using chat speak, people who act like their way is the only way, telephone calls that are absolutely pointless, breaks in "patterns" I start developing in my head, and losing my train of thought. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Warm with a nice breeze... Me sitting under a tree, preferablly maple or oak, with a book or manga and no need to get up before I want to. Alternatively, spending the day with one or two close friends in deep conversation about something that matters. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer a vegetarian diet, but I have more of a meat diet right now. I'm an unemployed minor, so what I want doesn't really come into the picture...


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Depends
Premarital Sex- Yay
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Nay
Re-reading a good book- YAY!


----------



## Husker

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Eric
- Any nicknames? No

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Male
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?Nebraska 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Probably Orlando
Age - How old are you? 15
Do you think you act your age? Definitely not 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 13/14




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP, I first heard of it 2 years ago but didn't really get into it until about 2 or 3 weeks ago
* What type do you usually test as?
INFP
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no idea
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram: 5w4


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still in high school
What is your dream job?
I have no idea

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm not good at describing myself.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Do video games count?
Do you collect anything? I used to collect baseball cards
What are your phobias? Heights 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Tacos
Some of the things that you give you jollies? What are jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? I can't think of any
What would a perfect day be like for you? ^^^^
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex It depends
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## rowingineden

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* rowinineden, or IRL, Destin.
*- Any nicknames?* Daria.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Physically female (though my body is kinda warriorish - big, rectangularish) and gender: both, none, all, other. Right now my favorite self-descriptions are androgyne and genderqueer. Sometimes agender.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Birmingham, Alabama, born and raised.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
19. I am at times a combination of any of the following ages:
4. 8. 12. 14. 18. 19. 25. 35. 45. 85. 115. 2015. 
People tell me that they get the impression that I am wise. But sometimes people tell me that I'm childlike/childish, too.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP. I guess it's been like, uh, 4-6 years now.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFx. But I'm pretty well-rounded, so I'm liable to show up as anything depending on the test and my mood/situation.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favorite: NFs. Least favorite: I'm guessing that would probably be the ESTJ. I think I'm not likely to be overly fond of most xSxJs/xxTJs.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Not even worth mentioning. Nothing I've found is as consistent, accurate, and actively helpful as the MBTI.

*Occupation ~
* Employed or Unemployed?
*I'm a student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
In college, yeah. Double major: Anthropology/Psychology.
*
What is your dream job?*
Obscure opening act on tour with Joan Jett.
But what I'm actually gonna do is, well, anthropology, psychology, philosophy, creative writing, film, and philanthropy. Whichever jobs fit best in what I intend to do anyway.

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm a lot of things, a lot of people. I have a lot to do in this world before I leave it. I intend to leave my mark. I want to be unforgettable. I want to make a real contribution.


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I really like RC stuff and robots.
*Do you collect anything?*
People. Acquaintances, friends, and lovers.
*What are your phobias?*
The only debilitating one right now is driving. I don't like crowds or heights or escalators or elevators or mannequins, either. Sometimes I'm afraid of the dark.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Beignets at Cafe Du Monde - so much powdered sugar I always choke on it. It's like eating a warm cloud every time.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
"Yo mama" and "That's what she said" jokes. Mischief of the harmless variety. 
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Arrogance, vanity, shallowness, ignorance, malevolence
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I think it would involve being nude and having lots of sex with lots of people in a forest somewhere in the rain.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I am a vegetarian.
*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls*
There is no reason to believe in a single omnipotent god like the Judeo-Christian one.
"Souls" - what this probably literally is is mainly our consciousness, stored in the brain. But sure, I sort of believe in the concept.
*The Death Penalty*
YES. To people who produce more than 3 children, or to like, sex offenders and serial killers, sure.
*Premarital Sex*
REQUIRED. I don't know about you, but if I ever get married, I intend for sex to be part of that equation, and to me, marriage is a commitment to stay with someone romantically for the rest of one's life. It doesn't make sense to make that commitment without first making sure you are actually compatible.
*People are inherently good*
ISH. Everyone had good and bad qualities, and in the end, probably everyone deserves all the bad and good they get for at least one reason.
*Destiny*
I don't believe there's some creature sitting around planning out our whole lives, but I believe whatever we do, it is part of our life's journey, and it wouldn't happen if it wasn't supposed to happen.
*Done drugs*
Illegal drugs? Nah.
*Kissed in the rain*
No, but I want to, it's a regular fantasy of mine.
*Re-reading a good book*
I've reread all of Harry Potter a few times and I've read The Giver like 8 times or something.


----------



## Rationality

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Rationality on here, but I'll answer to anything. 

*- Any nicknames?* Yes, but I use them on other forums sometimes so I'll keep that private.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in Texas and currently live in Texas. I move around alot though, and I've got plans to move back to California in a few months. I haven't found a place that really feels like home yet.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'd travel around Europe, I've always wanted to visit more countries there but I am limited by not knowing the native languages of many countries.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* 27, and I don't quite act my age. I'm devolving back into a teenager. 


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INTJ. I found that out years ago because an online friend wanted me to take the test but I've only recently gotten interested in MBTI-related forums.

** What type do you usually test as?* An INTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm not sure. I base whether or not I like someone on more than their personality type.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I've taken them but I don't remember what I got now.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* It's complicated.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I've had some college.

*What is your dream job?* Not sure, I'm happy with most anything as long as I have enough money for my lifestyle.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a shy strange person so I stick to socializing online. Many of my interests are the common ones (internet, music, movies & tv, good conversation, fashion, travelling). This place seems laid back so I figured I'd hang out here for awhile. 


Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I haven't been to a toy store in a very long time so I'm not sure. 
*Do you collect anything?* Nope.
*What are your phobias?* Spiders and heights.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I like fresh baked goods -- cookies, cake, cheesecake, brownies, pie, muffins, etc.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Anything that's done for the lulz. I have a goofy sense of humor.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Irrationality, rudeness, incompetence, political correctness, unreasonable limits on my freedom.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* To be happy all day long and truly content with life. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I'm a carnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* - No.
*The Death Penalty* - Yes.
*Premarital Sex* - Yes.
*People are inherently good* - No.
*Destiny* - The jury is still out on that one. I don't believe in destiny in a mystical sense though.
*Done drugs* - Yes, it's an ongoing interest of mine.
*Kissed in the rain* - No.
*Re-reading a good book* - Yes, although these days I don't do as much reading as I should.


----------



## behoopd

Personal

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name is Meaghan, but I prefer to be called Meg (mostly because no one gets the spelling right, and I feel special when I've got a nickname).

* I am female.

Location - I was born in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. Today, I live in Montreal. I moved here from Colorado Springs, CO when my dad was posted back to Canada (he is no longer in the military, he's retired). I lived in Colorado for three years and had many growing up experiences while I was there.
- If I could go anywhere in the world right now, I'd probably go to Kingston, Ontario, where my two best friends live.

Age - I'm 19 years old. Recent experiences have shown me that I do indeed act my age, but I don't fall under the massive partying college girl category. That was more or less the first semester of college, when alcohol was super interesting. Unfortunately, I don't find that I look my age; a lot of people have mistaken me for a sixteen year old, which I'm sure I'll appreciate when I'm upwards of forty, but for now, it kinda stinks.



Personal(ity) ~

* I have taken the test exactly one time, and I got ENFJ, I believe. I found the test rather difficult, and I didn't really like some of the answers I gave. It was interesting, and made me think about myself a bit, but I didn't spend a whole lot of time contemplating my answers. I just picked mostly what my first instinct to pick was, unless I found the answer to be more of who I wanted to be, as opposed to how I really act. I've only started reading about personality since discovering this site, about twenty minutes ago.

* I have no idea what I usually type as, as this is my first time.

* I like to be around people who don't tend to make a huge deal out of things, who don't rag on themselves constantly and look to other people to fuel their esteems. I like people who are open to new things, even if those things seem a bit farfetched (there's a reason people do things, no matter how gross, weird or different they are). I appreciate people who are interested in finding out why people act the way they do.



Occupation ~

* I am currently unemployed.

I'm in my second year of college. The first year was in Professional Theatre, and after deciding that acting wasn't necessarily for me (though I do very much appreciate the art, I prefer to be more of a spectator), I'm now going to a new college in the fall, majoring in Early Childhood Education.

My dream job is to be a deaf interpreter.



About You ~

The first thing that comes to mind to describe me is that I'm incredibly impatient. I'm more for instant-gratification than time-and-effort, and I recognize that as a major flaw in myself. I find I'm idealistic. I can be a bit head-in-the-clouds, and I try my dang hardest to see the world with rose-coloured glasses. Lately life has been showing me that people aren't always as awesome as I want them to be, and the world can downright suck. But I still cling to the ideal that the world is an amazing place. I want so many things out of life, but I often don't know what the first step to take to get there is.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't ever really go into toy stores, but the last time I went, I went straight to the board game isle, then the electronics aisle. I think if I were to go into one now, however, I'd head straight for the hula hoops and start spinning away.

Do you collect anything?
Not really, no. I have minor packrat tendencies, which I'm (very) slowly trying to get over.

What are your phobias?
I am terrified of all bugs, flying and crawling, and I have a big fear of spiders.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Ketchup chips. I can easily lose track of time and eat an entire bag in one sitting. There's just something about the flavour... they don't really taste like actual ketchup. They're slightly tangy, if you get one that's just covered in flavour, and my mouth is watering just thinking about them (not to mention that I split a bag of them with my mum today).

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Recently, I've gotten into hoop dancing, and it's just been making my world go round. I'm a huge hater of exercise for the sake of exercise. Things like running or treadmills or going to the gym don't appeal to me at all. Hoop dance makes me want to get off my butt and I have a blast every time. There's something about putting work into getting a move down and that feeling of satisfaction that comes from it that I really miss.

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. I don't like feet.
2. Someone other than a close friend (not even my parents) asking me to scratch their back, especially on their bare skin. Skeeves me out.
3. Any sudden loud noises always make me jump out of my skin.
4. When people don't change the roll of toilet paper when it's empty.
5. Doing the dishes.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
My theatre classes in my first year of college have showed me that I really enjoy just moving my body however I feel like, to music, not to music, no matter how odd the movement. It just feels good to move, twirl, stretch, wiggle, whatever. I think a whole day of doing that and maybe climbing a tree would be amazing.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like the taste of meat, however I'm trying to lean towards a vegetarian diet more. I don't like the idea of eating animals, and I don't like how I've been conditioned not to think of the bacon, chicken, pork, steak, what have you on my plate as a living animal that has thoughts, can feel pain, etc.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Yay/Nay (undecided)
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## MegIN

*ISFP Female*

Personal
*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? MegIN
*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location 
- Where were you originally born? Ohio
- Where do you live today? Indiana
- Any interesting story behind that? Nope, parents moved for work
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Mexico, for the culture and to practice my Spanish. I've already been to Spain and Argentina, so Mexico is the next great Hispanic frontier for me.

Age
- How old are you? 25 yrs. old
- Do you think you act your age? I was born a 40 yr. old woman, but I relish opportunities to be goofy 

Personal(ity) ~
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISFP, and for an entire, enlightening 3 days now

*** What type do you usually test as? I didn't actually test. I self-assessed, but my type screamed at me

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I get along with almost everyone, since I'm so flexible and non-confrontational, but my favorite are those who will take the time to engage me and get to know me a little better. My least favorite are those who are loud, obnoxious, self-absorbed, and oblivious to the moods and feelings of those around them.

Occupation ~
***Employed or Unemployed? Employed as a chemist, searching for something more meaningful

What is your education? B.S. in Chemistry and Spanish

What is your dream job? I have no idea....


About You ~
*** Discovering I'm an ISFP was a profound moment for me. All those times that I was acutely aware of everything and everyone around me, yet not connecting, now I know why. The way that I've never really had a good sense of self, because I'm different with different friends. Not being able to pick specific hobbies and interests, because I just like being with the people I care about, talking and enjoying their company. The deep loyalties I develop for friends and acquaintances, who often don't reciprocate on as intense of a level. Not being able to explain my values and beliefs, but believing in them strongly. Rehearsing what I would contribute to a conversation in progress, just to find that the conversation is over. Developing an enthusiastic interest in something, only to develop an enthusiastic interest in something else the next day. Feeling like I live inside my head, and it's so exhausting to project myself outward. Having a deep emotional connection with animals, and often a very intense awareness of nature around me. Feeling a deep longing for an artistic outlet, which I haven't developed yet. Hesitating to make commitments, so that I can keep my schedule open. Being unable to make decisions quickly, and going over my options again and again and again. Being completely open with people I know well and trust, but reserved with others, afraid of how they will judge me. Knowing that I am usually well-liked when people get to know me, yet I have few close friends...After about a quarter century of life, I finally have a framework for who I am. Now I just have to fill in all the pieces in the middle.

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Barbies because of the nostalgia; board games because they're still fun

Do you collect anything?
Pogs, barbies, porcelain dolls, model horses, and postcards, back in the day; now it's just all clutter

What are your phobias?
I don't particularly care for creepy crawly things, but if they're not inside, live and let live. And even then, if I can transport them outdoors, I do. But the scurrying types usually get mashed with a flip flop. Also group settings make me anxious, because it's hard to always be prepared to engage externally when I'm already living inside my head.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream, cookies and cakes (homemade or _quality_ bakery - none of that Wal-mart bakery junk - gotta be worth the calories), Twizzlers, Sour Patch Kids, Haribo raspberries, Three Musketeers, Twix, Reese Cups...I could probably list the entire candy aisle. So I basically have a sweet tooth, but I do eat healthy 90% of the time. I also like chicken and fruit!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Within the past few months, I've picked up new exercise classes. Zumba, fighter conditioning, yoga, belly dancing, pole dancing/strip tease....lots of fun and good work-outs! (See above for the necessity)

What are your top five pet peeves?
Good-looking people who've never had to develop their personalities, people who leave their turn signals on for more than the requisite time, trucks passing other trucks at +1 mph, dishes left in the sink when the dishwasher is empty, and people who zoom around and pass you on the right just to jump one car in front of you and be stuck in the same line of traffic (I have a long commute)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Sleep in, eat good food, maybe a fun exercise class so I don't feel guilty about all the good food (I'm actually fairly slender despite my apparent obsession with food), nap with my cats, spend time with my family, watch funny movie to get some laughs in, wear only stretchy pants all day, not have to drive anywhere... 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Depends on the crime
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay, but there's definitely evil in the world
Destiny - Hard to say
Done drugs - Tried pot, fun but not really my thing. I prefer to be 100% present with friends.
Kissed in the rain - Probably...?...
Re-reading a good book - Not usually, too much other good literature


----------



## Seeker99

So I've been here a while but don't really know anyone. (I'm even an online introvert ) If anyone is reading this, well thanks very much 

Call me Seeker  If you would really like to know my real name feel free to ask.
Female. That's about it. 
Born and lived in Australia all my life.
I would love to live in New Caledonia or any French speaking part of Europe at some point in my life.
I'm 17 - do I act my age? I suppose so, yeah. Standard lonely "misunderstood" teen, all that jazz.
I am an ISFJ, which I discovered in January of this year and starting reading up on MBTI since.
I think I pretty much always tested as ISFJ but I did a lot of reading before deciding that was definitely my type.
I looove INFJs  I get along best with IxFJs, but that's not to say I _like_ other types less.
If I had to choose a least favourite, it would be ENTP. Polar opposites, just doesn't work...
Enneagram 9w1.
Big 5... My results are usually close to this. Openness 45%. Conscientiousness 40%. Extraversion 20%. Agreeableness 75%. Neuroticism 75%.
Full-time high school student. I'm nearing the end of year 11, I think the American eqivalent of that is a junior.
I want to study psychology/psychiatry after school.
Describe myself and what I hope to get out of this forum... Jeez, that's not an easy one... I guess I'm stereotypically ISFJ... I'll get back to you. 
I have an intense fear of being watched or followed.

Okay so I finally get down to doing this thing.... But I'm sleepy, I'm going to bed before finishing.... Teehee. Goodnight.


----------



## L'Empereur

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*CaesAug*
- Any nicknames?
*Nope*
*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Male*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I was born in America. I live in America. I would to live in Italy because I like Italian culture.*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*20, yes.*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ. I've been reading on MBTI for almost 2 months now.*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*INTJ*
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*favorite: ENTP
least: idk*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneagram types 1 and 5*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed ATM*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Going to college to be a civil engineer in next month*
What is your dream job?
*Civil engineer obviously*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*lol*


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
*Video-game section*
Do you collect anything?
*books, movies, music*
What are your phobias?
*public speaking*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*eeh*
The Death Penalty
*Yay*
Premarital Sex
*eeh*
People are inherently good
*eeh*
Destiny
*Yay*
Done drugs
*Nay*
Kissed in the rain
*Nay*
Re-reading a good book
*Yay*​


----------



## Ming

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Ming?*
- Any nicknames? *MJ (My Initials!)* 

*** Male/Female/Trans?* Male* 

Location - Where were you originally born? *China.* Where do you live today? *Australia.* Any interesting story behind that? *Parents moved here when I was 8. I didn't know much about life then.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'd like to go everywhere, and change the world.*

Age - How old are you? *15* Do you think you act your age? *I feel older. But I act as if I had a lollipop in a mouth all the time. *If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *100 years old; I have wisdom beyond the years.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENFP; only for...4 months?*

*** What type do you usually test as? *ExFP*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I love everyone. Duh. I'm an ENFP!*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I tested and got a Ennegram 2...*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed.*

What is your education? *High school, year 10. *In college, tell us your major. *Psychology? Preferably.*

What is your dream job? *Inspiring the world with my awesomeness.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Learn about others, so that I can learn more about myself and the world. Then I can grow as an individual, and spread the gifts I have achieved.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I don't go to the toy store much.. (Financial difficulties).*
Do you collect anything? *I try to, but I don't find the point/commitment.*
What are your phobias? *Height seems to be the only 'major' one.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *CHOCOLATE!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Sex. Fantasies. Food. Thinking about life and the world in general.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Huh?*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Curling up in a corner with a lover, reading a book that lets me learn about the way life works.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I like meat, but vegetables are important.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay, and then Yay*
The Death Penalty *NAY!*
Premarital Sex *Tsk, they haven't even legalized gay marriage yet!*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay and Nay*
Done drugs *NAY!*
Kissed in the rain *Nay (Although I'd like to..)*
Re-reading a good book* Yay!*
​


----------



## skippy

Name: Skippy is fine. I've had teachers call me that since elementary school, back when I got in trouble for skipping instead of walking in the hallways.

Gender: Female.

Type: I'm ENFJ, I think. My introversion score is close to 50-50. I've only been researching personality theory for a few weeks.

As far as I can tell, most of my best friends are INXX.

I'm currently in college studying Public Health.

Me: I'm happy, overflowing with energy, rather nerdy, really socially laid-back (oversensitive as I am, I very rarely get mad at people), but somewhat perfectionistic. I'd like to learn more about myself, but mostly I'm hoping to understand better how my friends think and how to interact with them in ways better suited to them. 

Collection: I tried collecting all the bobby pins littering the campus, but got bored of that halfway through my second semester. There was an incredible aggregation by that point, though. My roommate laughed at me a lot...


----------



## Cyanide

*Personal*

* Name:* Pretty much any nickname you can come up with is fine with me, I like nicknames. You can also call my by my username or Alex [which is what I go by elsewhere, though again not my real name], though on the whole I do tend to prefer nicknames.

*Gender:* We'll just leave this blank, shall we? I like being perceived as androgynous.

*Location:* I was born in England. My parents travelled around a little before finally settling in London, though. If I could get up and go any place right now I'd probably visit my best friend who lives in America, we haven't seen each other for quite a while.

*Age:* You'd be surprised. I don't think I act like a stereotypical person of my age, though I'm not sure where I'd place myself personally. Perhaps 20? You're welcome to guess.


*Personal(ity)*

*Types:* ENTP [TPNe], 8w7 sp/sx, sCUe|I|

*Favourite/least favourite types: * I definitely enjoy being around the one confirmed ENTP I've met so far. As for what types I usually don't get along with, well, not all people of a certain type are going to be the same. I'm slightly irked by people who are overly-feelings-orientated, easily hurt/ sensitive and/or read too much emotion into my posts, because they usually ends up with them thinking I'm attacking them and calling me an ass.

*Length of interest:* I've been interested in personality typing for a while. A few years, at least?


*Occupation*

*Employed?* Nope.

*What is your education?* Psych major, still undecided about which path I want to take.


*About You*

*What do you hope to get out of this forum?* Information. I like to learn new things, I'd love to explore personality typing more - that's why I'm here. I'd also like to make friends who have similar interests.


*Other*

*Do you collect anything?* Nope.

*What are your phobias?* I have a fear of daddy long legs, because my father is afraid of them. SThose strange types of spiders you find in the corners of outside toilets when you're on a camping trip also creep me out. Tarantulas, etc. are good, however. Also, wolves. Not so much a phobia but I will avoid looking at them when it's at all possible.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Does coffee count? I don't really have a favourite food. Possibly triple chocolate cheesecake?

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* My friends, meeting new people, doing new things, music, debating, sex, coffee... triple chocolate cheesecake? 

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
[x] Liars/ lying/ being accused of lying
[x] Overly defensive/ sensitive/ easily hurt people asking for criticism knowing full well they won't be able to handle it.
[x] Chat speak [excluding all your favourites: lolcat; imitation chatspeak; etc.]/ people who know they're not spelling right but don't edit their posts
[x] Religion [note: not religious people]
[x] Things that ask me to list what my top [number] [thing]s are xD My interests change a lot and I don't place things in strict rank/ order, though the first on my list is definitely my worst pet peeve. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I was a vegetarian for a few years, for a dare [in case you were wondering, someone bet me that I couldn't be a vegetarian, I assured them that I definitely did have the willpower, they thought I was lying. I think two years or so is a decent enough amount of time to prove you can be a vegetarian]. I enjoyed the diet, it made me feel a lot healthier. I'm back to meats now, though, because buying Quorn and other meat/ dietary supplements burned a hole in my pocket, and I didn't have the money to continue.


*Yay or Nay*

*God and Souls* No no no no no.

*The Death Penalty* Eh, let's go with no.

*Premarital Sex* Yes.

*People are inherently good* ...No.

*Destiny* Nope, that's in with 'God and souls', for me.

*Done drugs* A few.

*Kissed in the rain* Yep.

*Re-reading a good book* Definitely.


----------



## Runescribe

*Personal ~*

** Name - *Runescribe
_*Real Name*_ - Chris

*- Any nicknames?*
Skating friends call me Iron Man
Sisters call me Kicky
My mother and some women friends call me Bo or Beau (Southern thing)

** Male/Female/Trans?*
I am a man.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

I was born in Elizabethton, Tennessee and raised in the mountains. I went to college in Atlanta, GA and traveled a lot in the military. I have lived in Knoxville, TN with my wife and daughters for the last 11 years.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Iceland. I like the idea of a land of fire and ice. - If not there perhaps New Zealand. Somewhere ending in *land.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 41 years old. I act my age at work but I definitely do not act my age at the skating rink. There I act like I am 12. Unfortunately I do look my age. Stresses over the last few years took their toll, but I'm in really good physical shape.

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I'm accepting that I am an *INFJ*. I have been reading about personality off and on for about 20 years.

** What type do you usually test as?*

I falsely tested as an extroverted idealist when I was younger, I think because I still felt a lot of cultural pressure. For a while I wanted to believe I was a rational but in the end I am undone by my sentinmentality, idealism and sense of the romantic. As obsessive and project oriented as I am - it left just one choice - the oddball INFJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I enjoy the company of an NT when they let me delve into the abstract.
I don't enjoy their company when they poke at people who express feeling or when they express intolerance for other forms of mental processing.

I am deeply drawn to ESFJ females. ESFJ females often perceive me as shy and somewhat dutiful. I respond well to this in return but I can only engage "E" for so long before I need a recharge. Sometimes they take this personally. At that point ESFJ becomes my least favorite type.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I tested as an Enneagram 4

*Occupation ~
*
** Employed or Unemployed?*
I work as a software analyst at a government research laboratory.
(Sorry, can't tell you which one.)

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I studied art in college. After getting out of the military I went into IT.

*What is your dream job?*
My dream job would consist of asking beautiful women if they had ever heard of the Greek mythical figure Galatea. If they had heard of her I would paint them nude. If they had not heard of her I would paint them nude anyway and offer to tell them the story if they cared to hear it. Since it's both a dream and a job I would then sell those pictures for money.


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I am an extremely odd person. My whole life has been a series of contradictions. I love classical music, bluegrass and 80s synth pop. I enjoy art and philosophy, but also am a technophile. I enjoy flirting (playfully and not in a mean way that leads ladies on) but I'm also a dedicated family man. I studied at an art college but went into the military. I'm a software analyst by day and an artist by night. Everything I do is like that. A series of contradictions. I am an unrepentant generalist. I would claim polymath but I suck at math - so naturally I work at a national laboratory.

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I like action figures and chess sets.

*Do you collect anything?*
I collect old cameras, books, a couple of comic titles, prints of other artists, anything related to the Apollo era of the space program

*What are your phobias?*
I can't stand spiders or coconut. They both scare the crap out of me.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
When I think of a country meal the way my late grandmother would have made it - soup beans, mashed potatoes, sweet corn, sliced yellow tomato, cornbread and buttermilk, fried okra and squash, sweet tea....om nom om nom om nom

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
I like watching kids play with a good-natured dog. One that will just let them pull on his ears and his tail and he just endures it all with that big smile only a dog can have. That makes me laugh. I also like puns. The more painful the pun the better.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*

1. Bad Handshakes
--- I don't like a weak handshake because I don't know if I'm on good footing with this person.
--- I dislike it when men extend their hand palms-down for a handshake and then try to squeeze the life out of you. (Firm grip and look me in the eye. Don't be a butthead - we all know you are MIGHTY IMPORTANT. D*ck.)

2. Noise
Intelligence, it has been noted, may be measured in inverse proportion to one's tolerance for noise.

3. Parents who ignorantly scold and whip their children.
I never spanked any of my kids. They are all polite honors students. The oldest is a sophomore in college.

4. Willful Cultural Ignorance
I don't believe we have to "tolerate" everything. Some things just ought to not be allowed like stoning women or wearing flip flops to a funeral. But make your necessary discrimination respectful by being informed and educated about your own culture and that of others. (Some cultural ignorance will always exist. We can't know everything about everybody. What would fuel Friday night sitcoms if we did?)

5. Potty humor
Stupid. I just don't get it.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I meet a nice young woman at the skating rink. We'd share a couples skate together. Later we go for coffee and discuss our favorite artists or philosophers. Yes this lady would be a fantastic roller skater and preferably a double major in something like cultural anthropology and aerospace engineering or something. At the close of evening I would kiss the back of her hand and we would part ways. Then I would go home and make love to my wife.

Come to think of it I think that happened Thursday. Nope sorry, just my imagination again.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
You can't be serious. I was raised in the Appalachian Mountains. My palette is as unsophisticated as my drawl is wide. I may dress like a city slicker, but I eat like a country boy.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
Definitely both - but I don't define either the same way most people do.

*The Death Penalty*
No - except for Quisling cases.
(If you don't know what that means go look up Vidkun Quisling. A few people deserve having the death penalty reinstated just for them.)

*Premarital Sex*
Kinda hard for me to be against that. It's how I got married after a fashion.

*People are inherently good*
And bad.

*Destiny*
Would a predestined world look any different than the one we are in? No? Ok then stop worrying about destiny. Seek and live.

*Done drugs*
I'm not a prude on this question but I can't answer it.

*Kissed in the rain*
Oh yes. She was beautiful.

*Re-reading a good book*
On more than one occasion.


----------



## srol

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
Rolfie
*** Male/Female/Trans?
Male
Location - Where were you originally born? Syracuse area. Where do you live today? Albany area Any interesting story behind that? I have moved almost every year of my life
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would probably just keep moving, travelling 

Age - How old are you? 28 Do you think you act your age? yea i guess so If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?ENFJ about 3-5 years

*** What type do you usually test as? ENFJ everytime

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? love em all

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
type 2 -4 leadership type i got a 4 also


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? employed

What is your education? Masters in Ed (Social Studies) In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job? Teaching prob


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am fun. I hope to know more about other types and my own peeps



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? action figures or model airplanes/cars
Do you collect anything? comics, passport cancellations from national parks
What are your phobias? na
Describe your favourite food until you drool. steak
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls nay
The Death Penalty depends
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny nay but prob it is a yay
Done drugs experimental but nay 
Kissed in the rain yay
Re-reading a good book nay on the re reading but i am reading war and peace now


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## talemin

Personal ~

*** Name
Sara - without the final 'H' 

What do you preferred to be called?
Sara

- Any nicknames?
translated it cuold sound 'Kitty' (all my boyfriends and would-be)
The Dutch (who studies or works with me)
Polipetta (= little female kraken...ASOIAF nerdity)

*** Male/Female/Trans?
why is this in the list when you can check the profile on every post? oO

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born near Rome-Italy, studied in Rome-italy, living near Rome-Italy,simple boring story behind.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
To do my job at least 2000 km far away. Just to change the boring story 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Usually in forums people set me to 25-26. That is NOT my age. Now you can check my real age in my profile or wait to see if this applies in PeCafè also...


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ 90% of results (i am not really convinced). I have been _seriously_ reading of MB only some months ago.

*** What type do you usually test as?
As for now, i think the type i usually test _defines_ my type, so check 2 rows above ^^.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Truly, can't tell. Not many of my acquaintances are interested in taking the test, and i don't care to test people i find of annoyance.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
never taken. any links?


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
employed, software programmer.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I am an engineer, i think our 'laurea' is your 'master degree'. 
In college i was major equally top in all subjects, except Italian (read it as 'creative literature writing', not for m tx) and gym (sooo bad coordination). We had not music as a subject, lucky me ^^

What is your dream job?
My actual job, only better paid.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
i am not able to describe myself in a brief paragraph. Or in a long one i fear...
i started to lurk in this forum to obtain easy data on personality theory, but then i discovered you are interesting people so is worth spending some evening chatting with you.
perhaps i could improve my english too..help me 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
GDR handbooks

Do you collect anything? 
Absolutely not

What are your phobias?
Um, had once for night butterflies and falling, now the first is over and the second not a phobia anymore...more of an annoyance.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
um, i eat anything, and i enjoy eating any of these things.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sorry, i can't surmise exactly what 'giving the jollies' means, not even reading previous posts. If it is simply 'to laugh openly'...cant' remember..i don'laugh very much.

What are your top five pet peeves?
THIS i think i reckoned well, ok: 
- peoples who talks by diminuitives 
- people on windowsills
- high-volume music from cars
- litter on beaches (not so 'pet' this one...)
- people who make an infinite loop with words to ask you something 'embarassing'. Ok, these are amusing more than annoying...

What would a perfect day be like for you?
i can imagine a lot of them. Too long

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No, and Nyay
The Death Penalty Sure...when laws and judges and such will be infallible and perfect.
Premarital Sex
not a single reason to say no ^^
People are inherently goodKidding?
Destiny Kidding again?
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain  No
Re-reading a good book sometimes


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

Thank to you, now i don't need to start a presentation topic only to say 'hello', right? ^^


----------



## BlueJeanBaby

*Gday Gday, my name is Louise... mates call me weeze or chip. I'm 22 yrs old, I'm straight.. born here in Australia, Perth, still stuck here haha. My folks are Scottish immigrants, living with my mum is like living with Mrs Doubtfire.. *

*hmmm.. if i could go anywhere right this minute, I'd grab a bunch of mates, a bunch of fire wood, some good music and a few esky's full of drinkiepoohs and head out into the country for a night of laughs... maybe take my rod and try and catch something other than blowies.*
*Yes, I'm 22.. always been very mature for my age, I tend to switch it on and off though, I like to have fun and I enjoy having a laugh  but when it calls for it, my serious side isnt far away.*

*I only recently discovered the whole personality type thing, I'm a ENFJ but have also tested as a INFP, goes without saying that the INFP side led me to find and discover more about myself as im always on the path to know more about 'ME, life, substance, why it all works, and why we're here'.. not sure which personalities I clash with.. Im very laid back and easy going, can really get along with anyone, dont usually have any quarrels.*

*At the moment, I'm a bit of a lost fart, trying to find what works for me and what doesn't, interests and dislikes.. I have plans to head off to uni next year, I enjoy writing and tooting my own horn, think I have quite a knack for it. So I hope to persue a career in the arts, writing, acting, I love being up on stage with a brilliant role.. fingers crossed i guess!*

*I'm an old fashioned girl, bit of a dreamer.. I was raised right and treat people the way I wish to be treated. I see everyone as equal. I have a broad sense of humor, some might consider me a cheeky bitch but I'm harmless, its all in good fun. I like to make sure the people around me are happy and at times can be a bit of a dr phil character. My friends consider me the joker and the piss head, but Im always there for them, and always the rock they can lean on. I love old rock music and always have to have my tunes on, I do love a big mix though.. can go from listening to metallica, to chilli peppers to then a bit of dance music and finish with bob marley haha. All in all.. just really down to earth and easy going, and usually gravitate towards people with the same values and attitude...*

*thats it in a nutshell really *

*take it easy *
*louise 


*


----------



## lumpunzik

*Personal:*

Name: 
---Matt

Any nicknames?:
---Some girls I know call me "Matty". Idk. But a lot of people call me by both my first and last name together because it has a nice flow to it, or something.

Male/Female/Trans?
---Male.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
---I was born in Florida, today I live in Missouri. My family moved to St. Louis from Florida right after hurricane Andrew hit. I was there. Woot. I'd either go to the Bahamas or Germany. I'd really like to see Germany, and the Bahamas would just be a nice place to relax.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
---I'm 19. I act younger than I am but can't really pin down an age. I'd guess 8.



*Personal(ity):*



* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
----Ah, I've been learning for a few years now. I can't really say for sure how many, maybe three? That sounds right to me. As for my type, my best guess is xNFJ. Part of the reason I came to this forum was to bounce that off a bunch of people who know what's what with the MBTI and see if I'm right, and find out whether I lean towards introversion or extroversion.


* What type do you usually test as?
---Usually an INFx or ENFx. Tests seem to give me P and J at random, but I'm pretty sure I'm a J. Albeit a lazy one. More on that later.


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
---Depends on my mood. When I'm feeling intellectual and smart I love to talk with NTs. NFs are usually fun and the easiest to get along with. I get along with SPs when I find some interest in what they are into at the moment. SJs... are not as easy. But I try my best to get along with them, because everyone is worth my patience unless they are purposely trying to be cruel and test it beyond its limits.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
---I have, but it was a long time ago and I don't remember.


*Occupation:*


* Employed or Unemployed?
---Employed part-time, I teach swim lessons! It definitely has its moments. Some can be difficult, whether they're doing things just to annoy me (uncommon, but it happens), or they just misunderstand. Other kids are quite fun and entertaining.


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
---I'm in college, majoring in Chemical Engineering. I know, an odd major for an NF, right? My second consideration as a major at this point would be psychology (I took a Psych class this summer as an elective, and I really liked it), but my current major has a pretty nice and clear path set out ahead. And I kinda like it! So far anyway. I finished my first year will straight As so hopefully it doesn't get too much harder.


What is your dream job?
---Not sure. I can dream up several: clinical psychologist, teacher/professor, diplomat, scientist, global humanitarian... of course, what I'm really idealizing is success in those fields and being genuinely happy with what I do; that and a clear road ahead are all I really want.


*About You:*


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
---As I said earlier, I hope to gain some self-insight through interacting with others on this forum, as well as give insight to others where and when I can. I also want some good social interaction with people who like things that I like, in this case understanding personality types. 

Describing myself. Um. lol. :crazy: I'm not well understood by many people I know. Only a few of my friends really "get" me. But I like all of my friends just the same. I like a lot of things: wearing hats (I'm told that I'm a hat person, as in they just look good on me), music (Ben Folds, Boston, Streetlight Manifesto are some favorites), films and TV shows (particularly ones that have nice depth or character dynamics, but also fun ones; for movies, my two absolute favorites are Das Leben Der Anderen and Network; for TV, I love Firefly, How I Met Your Mother, Scrubs, Dexter, and more).

But those are just things I like and probably don't describe me as a person, rather they only give you an idea of the things I like. So me: I think. I like to contemplate and see all of the circumstances in a given situation to develop my judgment thereupon. That makes me sound introverted, but I also like to interact, because otherwise I feel like just a bystander with a blank stare. I like having fun in the general sense of the word. I like being friendly, even though I don't always talk or interact. I'm... complicated. I can't even describe myself that clearly. :tongue:

*
Other:
*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
---Electronics! I like gadgets and computer stuff. 

Do you collect anything?
---Not really.

What are your phobias?
---Well, I don't like heights. Or bugs that sting or bite. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
---I like a lot of foods. At the moment I have quite a craving for some delicious stir fry, with noodles, rice, chicken and beef, sweet & sour sauce, and a tasty mix of cut potatoes, pineapple, baby corn, carrots, and other great veggies.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
---Daydreaming about happy things, especially the ones I can actually go about doing. And having a good time/conversation with friends.

What are your top five pet peeves?
---When people unnecessarily repeat themselves. I heard you the first time! If not I would have asked!
---When people go over detail after detail when they've already made the main idea clear.
---When people do not accept or understand that some things/situations are complex and not black and white.
---Quite a bit about politics. They can be fun to discuss with reasonable people. But a lot of politicians and pundits and even ordinary people can really grind my gears when they get specious or just yell things without thinking about them first.
---When people have a driver's license - and shouldn't.
---Pushy, selfish people who have no compassion. They stir up a deep-seated rage inside of me that makes me want to show them just what I think of the injustice they cause.
---Yeah I guess that's more than five. But they all deserved to be said.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
---Waking up early, feeling rested, going for a run/swim at the beach/in the ocean, getting some delicious breakfast, relaxing for a bit, going out to shop for neat things like new computer stuff and just plain cool stuff, an awesome lunch, relaxing again, playing 18 holes of golf, hanging out with some good friends, group dinner, a night on the town, snack, sleep.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
---I'm an omnivore. And I eat quite a bit, being a swimmer with an absurd metabolism.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?:*

God and Souls
---Meh, maybe.

The Death Penalty
---I really don't like it.

Premarital Sex
---I don't mind people having different ethics than me, but don't tell me my human instincts are morally wrong. Sex is awesome.

People are inherently good
---People choose who they are. 

Destiny
---I find it paradoxical.

Done drugs
---Nope. Except for Oxycontin for my wisdom teeth. But that was legal.

Kissed in the rain
---I have not done so. Yet?

Re-reading a good book
---It's not easily done, but I can if I really, really liked it.


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

:happy:


----------



## darlarosa

Personal ~

*** Name - *Darla, Drosa*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location -* Well I was born in an unimportant town in North Carolina but currently reside in Maryland/*


Age - *heh heh a lady never reveals her age *




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I am a rational and have been reading on the issue on and off for years.
* 
*** What type do you usually test as? *INTJ and occasionally the more artistic types..*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? E*h I tend to get along generally with Idealists and other Rationals, but I tend to become annoyed with ESTP's. It's like most artisans and many Idealists tend to annoy me quickly
* 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *Well I feel like I should try to connect more with people, and I want to learn how to not get so annoyed with others. Maybe make a few friends...and discuss random bits on the way. As for me personality I am a very creative and weird individual who comes up with odd seemingly random scenarios in the hopes of a good laugh. I'm also quite a nerd and I am...a bit morbid in a cool kind of way. I enjoy feeling useful so I research CRAPLOADS of random things.
* 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *girly dollish playsets *
Do you collect anything? *Books and recipes Recipes*
What are your phobias?* Bugs*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I love all foods, the smell the tastes, the preperation....but I am particularly fond of Seafood and exotic foods like calamari or tripe.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Umm Writing and daydreaming.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Gum chewers, people who wear socks with sandals, people who lack common sense, rudeness, and loud people*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Never had one*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I enjoy both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* I suppose that there may be some ultimate cause to set everything in motion because why is there science? Why does it work? I would like to believe in reincarnation* 
The Death Penalty* yes*
Premarital Sex *Possibly*
People are inherently good *NO*
Destiny *maybe*
Done drugs* No*
Kissed in the rain *No*
Re-reading a good book *Oh I love to*


----------



## Efthalia

*Personal ~*

* Name – Jazz works fine.

* Female

Location – I was born in the Philippines. My father got a job here in the U.S. and we moved around until we got here to Texas. Right now, I really want to go to Korea to see some bands there.


Age – I’m 18. I’m not sure if I act my age. Sometimes I’m really silly. Sometimes I think I’m a bit more mature than others. I hate putting an age to anything. I fail at that.



*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFP, and I’ve known MBTI for four years now. First took one during my freshman year.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I can’t really answer this. I don’t type most people I meet. I think INTPs are cool, though. Also, I’m not social enough to know which personality type is my least favorite.

*Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed?

Currently a student.

What is your education? 

High school diploma. I don’t know what I’m going to major in yet.

What is your dream job?

Writer.

*About You ~*

* I’m Catholic and Filipina. I tend to get along with most people. I’m a nerd, and I’m very interested in theology. I tend to be lazy and procrastinate. I really have to fix that. I have the habit of pacing around, especially when I have an idea in my head. I also have imaginary conversations very often thoughout the day. I’m here to get to know myself and other people more.


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games.
Do you collect anything? Nope
What are your phobias? I have none of which I'm aware.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don’t love food _that_ much.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Books, computers, all things nerdy, and most things religious.
What are your top five pet peeves? Being ignored. People using the word “good” when they mean “well.” Grammar and spelling mistakes. Being asked to choose. Being interrupted when I’m concentrating.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Traveling to the Vatican, visiting the Churches, hearing Mass at St. Peter’s square, and meeting the Pope. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls Yay.
The Death Penalty Nay.
Premarital Sex Nay.
People are inherently good Erm. Neither.
Destiny It’s complicated.
Done drugs Nay.
Kissed in the rain Nay.
Re-reading a good book Yay.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I guess I missed this one the first time around.

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames?
*Thirtiesgirl is just fine, thanks.*

*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? 
_*A small beach-side tourist town on the southern central California coast.*_
Where do you live today? 
*Los Angeles*
Any interesting story behind that?
*I moved to Los Angeles in 1997, hoping that my boyfriend of 5 years would follow. When it became obvious that he had no intention of following and was actually happier with the distance between us, I ended things. Six months later he moved to Los Angeles with no intention of getting back together. It crushed me deeply in ways that I still haven't been able to forget. Is that the kind of story you were talking about?*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I'd love to travel all around Europe, especially England. I've never been (always too broke) and I'm a major anglophile and fan of British pop music. After that, I'd find a new city to live in. I'm sick of Los Angeles. I might go to Portland, OR or Austin, TX. San Francisco is my favorite city in the world, but it's just too damn expensive to live there.*

Age - How old are you?
*41*
Do you think you act your age? 
*Yes and no.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I've been told by my 28 year old club going friend Kat that I don't look or act 41 most of the time. She says I look like I'm in my early 30s, which I certainly don't mind hearing. When I'm not hanging out with Kat, though, I can sometimes feel like a damn old fogey. I'm still in denial that I've reached middle age.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFJ. I've been aware of MB types since I was about 16. I took an MB test in high school and was assessed as INFP. I took the test a few more times in college and also scored INFP. As I grew older and more disillusioned with the world, the 'J' side started to become more apparent and that started showing up in my test results.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I don't know. Outside of myself, I haven't studied too much about other types, so I'm unaware of what other types I've encountered in my life.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I'm a 1.*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_*BA in English lit; MA in educational counseling.*_
What is your dream job?
*Editor of an indie music and culture magazine.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm a smart, happily unathletic, fairly self-assured girl with a sometimes snarky sense of humor, an occasional misanthropic streak, a huge indie music collection (mostly morose indie pop music from the '80s and '90s), a love of indie flicks, film noir, suspense, sci-fi, and I read. I'm educated, employed and independent.*
* I'd like to meet like-minded people who maybe share some of my interests, and people who aren't like me at all who can perhaps introduce me to new things. Variety, after all, is the spice of life. I'd like to learn more about my type, how my type is perceived by others, and learn more about other MB types as well. Mostly I'm here for the conversation and camaraderie, and I hope to find both.*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*If you're talking kids' toy store, I'd probably go for the Matchbox cars, board games like Clue, and the Blythe dolls. My toy store these days is a record store, so you'd probably find me in the indie pop section, and maybe looking through some old country music 45s.*
Do you collect anything?
_*Murano glass, mostly the odd, abstract ashtray shaped ones from the '30s to the '60s.*_
What are your phobias?
_*I don't have any.*_
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_*Shrimp pad Thai. Need I say more?*_
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Morose indie pop music; shrimp pad Thai; Vietnamese pho; crime noir; Victorian lit; the style and decor of the 1930s, the boho-hipster '50s, and the mod '60s; John Fluevog shoes.*
What are your top five pet peeves?
_*Intolerance, sexism, fat hate, disinterest in education, smug parents.*_
What would a perfect day be like for you?
_*I have several different versions of my perfect day; too many, really, to list here. All of them, though, involve being able to sleep in until at least 8 a.m., and wake up with coffee and breakfast already made. And end with me spending quality time with a significant other. I haven't had either of those things happen in years, unless I drive somewhere for breakfast and pay someone to serve me.*_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_*Mostly meat, but I love pasta, rice, most veggies, beans, potatoes. ...Damn, I love a potato.*_

 Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ _*Nay; I'm a secular humanist.*_
The Death Penalty ~ _*I support it. I feel uncomfortable writing "Yay."*_
Premarital Sex ~ _*Yay!*_
People are inherently good ~ _*for the most part, yes.*_
Destiny ~ _*um, no. I don't even like it as a name.*_
Done drugs ~ _*that part of my life is long over.*_
Kissed in the rain ~ _*actually, no. I've never done it. I think I'm going to get on that right away.*_
Re-reading a good book ~ _*Yay! I'm re-reading one right now.*_​ 

Why did I feel like I was typing my resume or filling out an online personals profile as I was answering these questions?​


----------



## Obstructions

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Eric
- Any nicknames? Frenchie..and Eric

*** Male/Female/Trans? Ze Male!

Location - Where were you originally born? Minneapolis, Minnesota
Where do you live today? Sioux Falls, South Dakota
Any interesting story behind that? Um...my mom took a job here. And to run away from the Mafia

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? London...because it's London! Why not go and tour the center of the world.

Age - How old are you? 16 as of today.
Do you think you act your age? I act older. I've been told multiple times.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTJ, and for about a month

*** What type do you usually test as? ISTJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't really know. I haven't identified any of my friends or whatever as certain types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 5? Or something like that. I don't really know.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Full time student!

What is your education? Still in High School, but planning on Pre-Med studies or a BS/MD program.

What is your dream job? Either:


Radiation Oncologist
Forensic Pathologist
Pathologist
Diagnostician
Neurologist
Rheumatologist

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Alrighty, here we go. I am the pencil pusher, the rule Nazi, and the perfectionist. I'm the one who you see in high school to either run their own company or become a very successful doctor. As for getting out of this forum, I am hoping to better understand normal human behavioral as well as personality types to better function as a group with people of a different type.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The computer fidgets or the music aisle..
Do you collect anything? Um..coins..if you count four as a collection..
What are your phobias? Salons...argh
Describe your favourite food until you drool. ...I'm drooling already.  Fruits. Lots of fruits
Some of the things that you give you jollies? ...what? I don't understand the question.
What are your top five pet peeves? Being unprepared, knowingly doing a job that you are not qualified for/have no idea what you're doing, being obnoxious, annoying me, trying to manipulate me.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A bright overcast day, but dark clouds. Rain on and off to keep the sidewalks wet. Rain that is more of a steady drizzle.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Gotta have meat..mmm..


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex Yay, if used in moderation
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay 
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## kanna

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Kanna's fine 
- Any nicknames? Nope, not really 

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born and raised in the US. moved from state to state ... call it wanderlust 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Easter Island 'cuz I think I heard from somewhere that it's the most remote place in the planet...

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm not out of the rebellious age yet  but my close friends tell me I act like a kid way younger.. this can be both good and bad. Mostly bad 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I've tested several times and came up with INFJ. probably on and off for a few months or so 

* What type do you usually test as? INFJ 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? A lot of my close friends are ENFPs but I wouldn't know about my least favorites 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Type 4 Enneargram 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? student 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. not outta high school yet  

What is your dream job? novelist


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm mostly quiet and unimposing, and people tell me I'm hard to approach. I'm loathe to receive compliments or presents because more often than not, I can't think of why I deserved it. I love to read and write, fiction being the main bulk of my muse. My moods are more erratic than the weather, and I baffle the people around me to no end when I'm happy one moment and then melancholy the next. 

I hope to learn more about my personality type, not to mention others as well. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I haven't been there in ages.. though do dog toys count?
Do you collect anything? Quarters... state quarters. And little colorful stones. 
What are your phobias? BUGS. of being alone 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. ICE CREAM MOCHI. because sticky rice is the beast 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? jollies...? 
What are your top five pet peeves? people who are fake. people who "whisper" conspicuously across a room and giggle like honking geese. being waken up from bed at an untimely hour. having people poke me. being ignored. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? not getting up from bed 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? BOTH. i love meat and i love veggies 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY 
The Death Penalty NAY 
Premarital Sex ... depends 
People are inherently good YAY 
Destiny ... sometimes
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain .. i wish 
Re-reading a good book NAY


----------



## Schadenfreude

Personal ~

* Name - Andrea Claire
- Andi is fine.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - I currently live in the Philippines. 

Age - 18. I'm a bit immature I guess? Because I love to daydream alot.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
~I'm an INTJ, I've been reading it for about a month now? I've just recently became interested in my personality type after knowing that I'm a multi-sensory learner.

* What type do you usually test as? 
~INTJ and INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
~I don't really know. I don't have any, I guess.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
~Enneagram 5w6, my big 5: Openness, Conscientiousness, Introversion, I'm really low in agreeableness, and Neurotic LOL





Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
~I'm still studying. I'm planning on being a surgeon.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
~Currently studying nursing as my premed, medicine after that then whatever comes after that to become an oncology surgeon.

What is your dream job?
~Astronomer, research scientist or oncology surgeon




Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
The gadget toys and the fluffy ones.

Do you collect anything? 
I used to collect pokemon stuff.

What are your phobias? 
Spiders and ghosts.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
As long as it has the word sweet and sour. I'd love it.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Candies, sweets, trinkets, books.

What are your pet peeves?
Chewing with mouth open.
People who are mean to animals.
People who sit with their legs spread.
People who try to copy me.
People trying to make me envious or jealous.
People who act like they know me very well.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Me walking in a park, with lotsa flowers with my father and mama.
Maybe having a picnic with them and discussing intellectual stuff and theories.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: YEY
The Death Penalty: Yey
Premarital Sex: Yey
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Yey
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## Will

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Will.
- Any nicknames? A lot of my local friends refer to me as Big Will, and online I usually go by logic.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I have always lived in Edison, NJ... there isn't much interesting in regards to me living here, but the town of course got it's name from Thomas Alva Edison, who was living here at the time he invented the phonograph and his incandescent light bulb.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would much rather live in a forest, in a small cabin, than here. I don't have a specific geographic location in mind as to where this forest would be, possibly in Northeast Thailand, or New England, as long as it's isolated and quiet.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
26. I don't think that I act anywhere near my age. I try my best to avoid any responsibility, I have a strong disdain towards authority figures, I have little interest in getting involved in any relationships (let alone getting married and having children), I am the antithesis of a "career-minded individual" and when I am not engaged in more intellectual pursuits, I find pleasure in playing video games. I am not sure what age such behavior resembles, possibly that of a 13 year old?



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. I would say I am quite new to it, I have always enjoyed taking personality tests for fun, but have only taken a significant interest in personality theory during the last few weeks.
* What type do you usually test as?
INTP is by far the most common result. In recent years I have begun to experience spontaneous "feeling" moments, although it is definitely not the norm. I believe they are the result of my meditation practice (started around 3 years ago), and often manifest themselves as brief flashes of empathy, an emotion I don't recall ever experiencing during my life prior. Or possibly I did feel that way when I was younger and just didn't realize it at the time as such.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm not familiar enough with the traits of all the Myers-Briggs personality types yet to say specifically which I like or dislike being around. On the rare occasions I do socialize, I like spending that time with people who are open-minded and can see many sides to a given issue. I dislike being around people who merely hold beliefs due to tradition/religion/popular thought and never subject them to any analysis. In a similar vein, I try my best to avoid people who hold contempt towards knowledge. While I don't expect other people to share the same interests as me, or go about learning in the same manner, I see no benefit whatsoever in dealing with someone who is proudly ignorant and will even openly ridicule those whom consider activities like reading or introspection to be worthwhile.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram Type-5



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Voluntarily unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
College dropout. I had been planning to double major in mathematics and economics.

What is your dream job? A job where I am compensated just to think, no deadlines, little interaction with other people and a casual dress code. (If you know of such a job, let me know!)


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Let's see... I live a very reclusive lifestyle, usually only leaving my house to visit a bookstore or drive around aimlessly. At home, my time is divided between reading, meditating, listening to lectures/audiobooks/music, watching documentaries and films (foreign in particular), video games and playing bass guitar. There have been points in my life where I ventured outdoors regularly, I used to really enjoying biking, as well as playing hockey and soccer (not on organized teams, just with friends). I look forward to learning more about the different personality types, and would also like to find any advice on how to be a productive member of society as a INTP, if it is even possible. I have no great urge to change the world, but I do need to find a way to support myself.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Where the Legos are, or the video games.
Do you collect anything? Not really, I do purchase a lot of books, at a faster rate than I can read it seems, but only ones that I think would be interesting, not for the purpose of collecting.
What are your phobias? I'm afraid of losing my mind
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have one in particular.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Learning new things, solving puzzles, consuming media that manages to elicit emotions in me, meditative states.
What are your top five pet peeves? Small talk/empty chatter, when people alternate lower-case and capital letters online, people who talk with utmost confidence about things they know little or nothing about, people who ask for advice but don't seem to listen at all to what you say, people who call even the most insignificant events "drama" and get worked up over them (while seemingly constantly seeking out drama...).
What would a perfect day be like for you? Any day that I can do whatever I feel like.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I do not like meat (based on taste and ethical grounds), but since I do not prepare all of my own meals, I am content to eat whatever I am given.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Nay, neutral
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay, years ago, but I now staunchly avoid drugs and alcohol
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Jojo

Personal ~
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?* Jojo

** Male/Female/Trans?*Male
*
Location - Where were you originally born?* Ohio
*Where do you live today?* The Great State ofTexas
*Any interesting story behind that? One day got a call. The Guy said want a job I said ok. I hopped in the car knowing nobody and been here since.*
* - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Greece
*
Age - How old are you?* 34Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*


Personal(ity) ~

* ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*ENFJ
*
* What type do you usually test as?ENFJ*

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*2



*O**ccupation** ~

* ** Employed or Unemployed?*Employed
*Degrees:Culinary,Broadcasting*
*
What is your dream job?*
Press Secretary
*
About You ~

* ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.I am an outgoing guy who loves politics,campaigning,people, and just living life to the fullest. I like volunteering and helping.Traveling. I really like to make people laugh. Films are my life as well as working in Pro Wrestling. TV and Radio.*


*
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?Games
Do you collect anything?odd stuff
What are your phobias?Snakes
Describe your favourite food until you drool.Gyros
Some of the things that you give you jollies?Random things
What would a perfect day be like for you?My day in Venice Italy
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both


----------



## Lucrothe

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Elliott
- Any nicknames?
Well, you could call me by my forum name, Lucrothe. Or Luc. 99.9% of interwebz people do.
* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born?
The United States of America, despite attempts to convince me I was adopted.
Where do you live today?
The Midwest....of the U S of A
Any interesting story behind that?
Yes. Yes there is. But now is neither the time nor the place for my family history.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
England, then Croatia, then Italy. Because my lady friend is making a 10 month trip starting this month.
Age - How old are you? 
18
Do you think you act your age?
I think I do, personally.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I've been told I act like I'm 21, and told on Skype I sound like I'm 26. Again, personally I think I act and sound 18.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ, and I've read about it in my poorly divided spare time since at least 8th grade.
* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I can deal with most anyone as long as I have a place to hide and time to myself, or time with a close friend to recoup.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
N/A



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed. I clean stuff. For 8 hours. In non-air conditioned sweltering heat. It sucks.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in my senior year of high school, plan to be an English major.
What is your dream job?
Ideally a novelist or some sort of other creative writer.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm quiet all the time, though I have a broad sense of humor and biting sarcasm, though those only tend to show when I'm around people I know really well. I am drop dead shy, and not good with small talk at all. I like to talk about all sorts of things that pique my interest, from personalities to philosophy to politics, to religion, to science to blah blah blah blah *charlie brown teacher voice*. Passionate about music, and collect it left and right. 36.13GB itunes, and I own every song/CD on it.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games/Music
Do you collect anything? CDs. I have 300+ of them. Nearing 400+.
What are your phobias? Spiders and heights.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music. Video games. Writing. World of Warcraft. Civilization 4.
What are your top five pet peeves? Repeating myself frequently. Dealing with people who just cannot give me a few minutes to recoup, or don't understand that I need quiet time. Constant failure, a little success is nice to ease the hurt every once in a while. Mom's 6 cats puking everywhere. Grandpa trying to get me to play Scrabble even though I despise it.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Music, WoW, Civilization, lady friend, ghibli animated movies
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Omnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Mhm.
The Death Penalty Mhm.
Premarital Sex It's the person's individual choice, right or wrong.
People are inherently good People are inherently capable of choosing their own paths for better or worse.
Destiny Sometimes
Done drugs Once
Kissed in the rain Yes
Re-reading a good book I like to rewatch a good movie, so why not re-read a good book? I suppose I could do it.


----------



## Skitzabeth

*Personal*

*Name:* Beth.

*Gender:* Female.

*Hometown:* Mankato, MN.

*Current Location:* Minneapolis, MN.

*Dream Location:* Northwest United States (Seattle, Portland, San Francisco). Or London.

*Age:* 21. I think I act my age for the most part. I've always been perceived as being more mature than my peers, but I think that is just a misconception. I took a quiz once that told me I acted like I was 35.


*Personal(ity)*

*Myers-Briggs personality type:* INTP

*How long have you been reading on personality theory?* About a year.

*What type do you usually test as?* INTP. Although, the first time I tested ENFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I love INFJ's. I tend to clash with overly Extroverted or Sensing types. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, what were your results?* Enneagram Type 4. (Which I think is really odd for an INTP?)


*Occupation*

*Employer:* I am a full time student, with a crappy part-time job on the weekends. 

*Education:* I'm almost a Senior in college, going for a Bachelor's of Science in Web Design. This is my third college and third major. I don't think I want to be a Web Designer anymore, but I feel like I should finish something.

*Dream Job:* Rockstar. Movie star. Psychologist. Philosopher. Author.


*About You*

I'm usually really bad at keeping up with forums that I join. But I'm really fascinated with MBTI and would like to be able to discuss it with others.


*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I have no idea. Board games?

*Do you collect anything?* I used to collect rocks.

*What are your phobias?* I have a fear of large, dark unknowns. So, the ocean, outer-space, or, more abstractly, aging and death. I am very afraid of heights, although I recently went skydiving. I generally dislike bugs.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool:* Chipotle. *drool*

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Discussing things I am passionate about. Regina Spektor. MBTI. Explaining to religious people why I'm no longer religious. Playing SNES/N64. Music. Writing. Watching bad movies to laugh at them. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?* Unnecessarily loud people. Religious fanatics. Illogical people, especially people that don't care that they are being illogical. People that think I'm lazy, or who make strange judgements about me in general. People who go through life without thinking, without pondering any deeper meaning, and who are obsessed with material things.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* My boyfriend and I relaxing on some deserted, tropical beach without a care in the world.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I am no longer a vegetarian, but I still find myself tending towards vegetarian options sometimes.


*Other Other: Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* Meh.

*The Death Penalty:* Nay.

*Premarital Sex:* Yay.

*People are inherently good:* What is "good"? Meh.

*Destiny:* Nay.

*Done drugs:* Yay.

*Kissed in the rain:* Yay.

*Re-reading a good book:* Yay.


----------



## BigManRestless

Personal ~

* Name - *Ian or BMR, Ian is fine*
- Any nicknames? *None that I know of*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

*Barking in East London, now living in South-East London. My parents moved away from SE London when they were planning a family as they didn't want me to grow up there and now I've ended up there, not entirely through choice though. *

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*
San Francisco to go to Amoeba Records, it's been too long since I did. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*38, it's strange I don't feel grown up yet, in some ways I'm incredibly immature yet in others I've always had an old head on young shoulders. *


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
ISFJ, a friend put me on to it a few years back, and I've also done some work on it in my day-job. *

* What type do you usually test as?* Always ISFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*
It's strange, I have a very close friend who is ISFJ and he drives me mad, yet I recognise my own personality traits in him so I'm quite forgiving. It's weird to see my own behaviour reflected back at me. I tend to take control there, though I often wish he would. 

I don't like being around people who are full of themselves with no time for anyone else. I prefer people I can feel I have a deep connection with. *


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*
pass*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Employed...for now. Waiting for the ConDem axe to fall any moment. *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*BA (Hons) in Classical Civilisations, Humanities stuff. *

What is your dream job?

*I don't have one. Lottery winner!*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I often feel shy / overwhelmed in social situations. I feel there is a tendency for people with "I" personality types to be criticised in self-help type books and that people "should" move towards being more extravert. I want to challenge that. A lot of the time I'm quite happy being me, sometimes my shyness / conservatism (with a tiny c, I'm anything but conservative politically) holds me back and stops me doing things I want to do. 

I want to learn from others and share my own experiences and hopefully find some common ground.* 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Action figures*
Do you collect anything? *Records / CDs, big on pop music from the late 70s and early 80s*
What are your phobias? *fish, heights, being seen as weak*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*Krispy Kreme Crueller but I don't eat them at the moment - trying to diet!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Music, being with a small number of close friends, travel*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Bad manners, feeling and being over-looked, bad service, lack of respect - people who feel they have the right to criticise and comment on other's lives unbidden, thoughtlessness*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Being in bed asleep, or with someone sexy!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Vegetarian*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *No*
The Death Penalty *Absolutely not*
Premarital Sex *None of my business what other people want to do, any consensual sex is fine by me *
People are inherently good *Probably...I like to think so until I'm proved wrong*
Destiny *No*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *No...sigh*
Re-reading a good book *Always a pleasure*


----------



## enidcoleslaw

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
_enid coleslaw, or my actual name: Hannah ..watevs..._

- Any nicknames? 
_nah... give me one?_

* Male/Female/Trans? 
_Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_I live in the same place where I was born, (yawn fest) so, no interesting story at all..._

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Probably Universal Studios in Florida, I'm dying to go see the Harry Potter theme park cause I'm slightly obsessed with HP, I really want a Slytherin scarf!_

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm 17, and I think I do act my age! There are times when it can go either way, depending on if I feel like being really childish, or incredibly mature...but most of the time I'm alright, jus chillin' & acting my age_



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_I'm not sure I'm split between ISFP and INFP... _

* What type do you usually test as? 
_either INFP, ISFP or INFJ...I'm weird._

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_Honestly, I haven't read into all the different types of personalities so I can't really say..._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
_Student_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_I've conquered high school, now I'm in 6th form...not at Uni yet!_

What is your dream job?
_Hmm, I'm rubbish at answering this question, I'm really unsure of what I eventually want to do. Although, I would like to think it would be something relatively creative or related to music, or something else I'm really interested in..._

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_ugh, I kind of hate writing about myself. I'm really quiet most of the time, but can be quite a laugh (possibly of barreled proportions) when around people I know really well. 
Really into music, especially of the shoegaze/noise pop/ experimental type & my laptop is slowly dying from my 48 gb iTunes Library.
I suppose I'm hoping to find people I can relate to and find out more about what type of person I am!_


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_ha! I haven't been to a toy store for aaages but it's probably the music or the electronics, cause I'm a tech freak. orrr the Barbies cause I guess they're nice to look at..._
Do you collect anything?
_clothes? (har har) oh, and Nylon magazine _
What are your phobias?
_ugh I have many! _

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Risotto. mmm, so juicy._

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Music, learning a new song on the guitar, reciting lines in films accurately, sifting through heaps of inspirational/pretty things on Tumblr, finding great items in sales, seeing CD's/records in the flesh. (always makes me happy for some reason!)_

What are your top five pet peeves?
_When someone chomps their food like they are in a who-can-chew-loudest- competition with the cows with 'swell prizes', when people type like they are brain damaged ( oHAII BbE lol gURlL!! LUvvv U lol!! ), people who are unnecessarily loud. people in general._

What would a perfect day be like for you?
_can't be bothered to answer right now. I've been filling out little parts of this for like, 5 hours now, (hey!....what do you mean easily distracted?)_

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_I was veggie for about a year and the only meat I eat is chicken but I could quite easily stop eating it again, so both.._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _hmm_
The Death Penalty _Nay_
Premarital Sex _Yay_
People are inherently good _Yay and Nay!_
Destiny _Nahh (minus Rom and Jul o' course!)_
Done drugs _No _
Kissed in the rain _Nay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay (but sometimes requires effort I do not possess)_


----------



## quark

** Name?* Alexis.
*Any nicknames?* Alex, Alexir, Elksis, Quark. o3o;
** Male/Female/Trans?* Biologically female.
*Age?* I turned fourteen only recently. According to most, sometimes I seem like an old man and sometimes I seem like a toddler. I assume it's because of the whole gifted thing I've got going on, mixed in with my INTPishness. I can partake in a highly heated political debate, and then freak out over something someone says that I see as illogical or just plain stupid.
*Location?* Born in Texas, live in Texas. It's depressing here. Too hot. If I had it my way, I'd go live somewhere in Japan. 


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTP, it would seem. I fit it perfectly. While I only yesterday started reading up on it, I am extremely interested.
** What type do you usually test as?* INTP. All the time. D:
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I dislike ISFJ's. As for a favorite, I couldn't say. I don't socialize enough to know.


** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed?
*What is your education?* I'm just now going into high school. -sigh-
*What is your dream job?* Who knows?


** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Huh, let's see... I'm generally a pretty insensitive & sadistic person. I spend pretty much all of my time on the computer reading pointless things that really won't help me go where I want to go in life (though I'm unsure of where that is). I like arguing, and while I have been going to a gifted school of sorts, and while I am capable of doing my schoolwork, I have royally screwed myself over because I absolutely refuse to do anything that I don't see as worthy enough. I'm considered "profoundly gifted", though I obviously don't show it, and use that as an excuse for everything. It doesn't really help.
So, as of right now, I sit in my room waiting for another school year to fly by. It kind of ticks me off, my way of thinking. I tell myself I'll act differently each year and just go back to the same darn habits. I frequently have bouts of nihilistic depression and I dwell on the meaninglessness of life when it is rather pointless because this constant introspection leads me nowhere.
Yeah... I'll shut up now. I'm just looking to, uh, converse with likeminded individuals and entertain myself.


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The puzzle games. ;D
*Do you collect anything?* Useless information, yes.
*What are your phobias?* Living my life full-heartedly believing in something and later finding out that it was all for nothing. And bare feet. They disgust me.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Morons, illiteracy, lack of logic, people that think they are better than me, people that are better than me.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Never thought about it before.


*God and Souls* Nay!
*The Death Penalty* Yay!
*Premarital Sex* Yay!
*People are inherently good* Nay!
*Destiny* Nay!
*Done drugs* Nay!
*Kissed in the rain* Nay!
*Re-reading a good book* Unless written by Vladimir Nabokov, nay!


----------



## Troy Raven

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? - Raven... ( though that's not my real name.)

* Male/Female/Trans? - male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - India... ( nothing interesting over here...) but i'd love to go to scotland and germany... i have no idea why... i just like them.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. - 16... i act whatever age whenever i want... so nothing to laugh about here...




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INFP

* What type do you usually test as? - INFP... although i do test as INFJ, INTJ and INTP(once).

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - i don't know about that but i dont feel comfortable around fakes, arrogant, egoistic, assertive (in an arrogant way)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - i test mostly as Type 4 but i do test sometimes as Type 5 or Type 9.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - Still in school.

What is your dream job? - too many to count... and too funny...


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- Um... i hope to improve my personality more and do whatever stuff.....???


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Hmmmm... i have no idea.
Do you collect anything? - no... 
What are your phobias? - heights, deep narrow pits, 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - maybe later...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - gee... God! decision time.....
What are your top five pet peeves? - read above answer.
What would a perfect day be like for you? - a real nice day... ( i don't wanna think right now)
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - BOTH!!!!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - YAY
The Death Penalty - NAY
Premarital Sex - NAY
People are inherently good - NAY
Destiny - NAY
Done drugs - NAY
Kissed in the rain - NAY 
Re-reading a good book - HELL YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Argon

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Lets go with Argon.*
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? * USA*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Everywhere, nowhere, offworld, because I could.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *25. Yes. 
*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ, for about 6-8 years.*

* What type do you usually test as? *Always INTJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *That has yet to be determined.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I seem to get a decent mix off Enneargram, but lean toward type 5.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Business*

What is your dream job? *I have a few in mind...*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*To bring my insight, learn from others and meet some new friends.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything? *Money*
What are your phobias? *Fi attacks.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay!*
People are inherently good 
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay!*
Re-reading a good book


----------



## Checkmate

_Personal ~_

** Name -* Online I go by Checkmate or Checkmate911 but my real name is Patrick.
*- Any nicknames?* None.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Male.
*
Location -* Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I grew up in a small town in North Texas and currently live and work in medium sized cities in North Texas.
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* New Zealand because I have always been interested in visiting there.

*Age -* How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. I am 31 and have always acted by age.

_
Personal(ity) ~_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory*? I am an ISTJ and I have only recently been reading on personality types.
*
* What type do you usually test as*? I have always tested as an ISTJ.
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? * I prefer to be around other SJs and have not made it a priority to find out what types the people I prefer not to be around are.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Both times I have taken the Enneagram I tested as a Type 1.


_Occupation ~_
*
* Employed or Unemployed?* I am employed as a 9-1-1 dispatcher.
*
What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. Unfortunately I majored in Criminal Justice.

*What is your dream job?* I would like to specialize in Emergency Communications and respond to disaster areas and help manage communications for emergency responders.


_About You ~_

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I am very much a typical ISTJ and always seeking to learn new things to add to my database of information. I enjoy annoying co-workers by being very literal but am usually the first one asked to work on projects at work or to fix someones computer issues. I like cooking and reading. I hope to get a better understanding of the other types and how to modify my behavior when dealing with the other types.

_Other ~_


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The Lego section.
*Do you collect anything?* Books.
*What are your phobias?* I have a fear of falling and snakes.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Two prime New York strip steak, smoked potato, fried okra and Dublin Dr. Pepper.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Annoying co-workers.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. People who see road signs advising lane closed ahead and drive until they reach the end of lane and think they should be allowed into the next lane immediately.
2. 9-1-1 cell phones that can only call 9-1-1.
3. People who do not use turn signals.
4. Employees who give your change back at drive throughs who immediately attempt to give you your drink before you have a chance to put up your change.
5. People walking down the middle of the aisle in parking lots not paying attention to vehicles attempting to drive down aisle.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Drizzling rain and temperature in mid 70s.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat only a few vegetables.
_

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_
*
God and Souls?* Yay
*The Death Penalty? * Yay
*Premarital Sex?* Nay
*People are inherently good?* Nay
*Destiny?* Nay
*Done drugs?* Nay
*Kissed in the rain?* Nay
*Re-reading a good book?* Yay


----------



## vanmecal

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _vanmecal is just fine._
- Any nicknames? _Only a nickname that only my mother calls me. Not. Sharing._

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Originally born in Tacoma, WA, US and I live around there right now...just moved back from Colorado where I did my graduate studies and now I'm back with the fam. If I could go anywhere right now, it'd be Italy. It's been four years since I last went and I'm itching to go again._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I am 25 on the verge of 26 and I usually feel like I'm 12...sometimes I feel more like an 80 year old woman. Depends on the day, I guess._



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _ENTJ and I am new to all this personality theory; it's quite interesting!_

* What type do you usually test as? _ENTJ_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_I have no idea. More research will tell me this, I'm sure._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Enneagram: 2. I've also done the color code and I think I'm a blue..._



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed, looking. Sigh._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _I studied music in undergrad and grad school_

What is your dream job? _Sing forever and ever and pay my bills. Double sigh._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_I like to think I'm laid back but apparently that's not the case. And I'm judgy which is super true. I think knowing what makes people tick is fascinating and hope to use that to my advantage (manipulation?)...I don't know. Should be fun though!_

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Usually those little robot dogs. Those are the best._
Do you collect anything? _No. Unless lots and lots of sheet music counts as collecting._
What are your phobias? _Bugs of any kind. They belong outside. The end._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _BrowniesBrowniesBrownies. _
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Music. Books. Kids laughing._
What are your top five pet peeves? _Toilet paper should go over, not under. People who get in front of me in the fast lane and slow down. Line cutting. Not rinsing dishes. Leggings as pants (THEY'RE NOT PANTS)._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Reading. Eating. Reading. Walk in the rain/Puddle jumping. Reading. Bed._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Meat. Cooked. I've tried to go veggie and I always go back._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yes_
The Death Penalty _Yes_
Premarital Sex _No_
People are inherently good _Yes_
Destiny _Yes_
Done drugs_No_
Kissed in the rain _No, which is odd since I live in a rainy state. I should get on this_
Re-reading a good book _Yes!_


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

* Name -Lily, nick'd Pancakes

* Female

Location - Location of Birth- Maryland! Currently: Orlando 
- I WOULD AUTOMATICALLY magically transport myself to Japan! The culture is wonderful, the people are generally easy-going and kind, and it suits me more than many other places.

Age - 16, and heckles no, I do not act my age. I act decades younger. "So, basically, your sweet 16 party is a bunch of people acting like 6 year olds?" -Friend


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Very likely INFP, possibly INTP. For a few years now, maybe 2 years ago? Or just one.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorite: That's a tough one. I prefer INFJ's and ENFP's and IN's in general.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram 5w4w9 and can't remember SLOAN



Occupation ~

*Unfortunately unemployed

What is your education? High School. :/

What is your dream job? Writer, Freelance artist, graphic designer, psychotherapist. Manga editor. 


About You ~

* Simply put, I am a young person who is trying to see if she could get a headstart on life, and overcome the past. Deep, Understanding, Private, Easy-going, Hopeful. My wish is for some sort of connection, a mutual understanding and respect. Once I have that, the little cogs will start turning, and one half of the puzzle is finished. I would love to have a friend who I can love and listen to, without any pressure at all when around him/her. I would like to expand my horizons and view facets of perspective to at least glance at the jewel known as the bigger picture. That would be so helpful, and calming. If I could bring back my lost imagination, I would. The most essential part of me is gone, but I have also gained many talents due to a lack of imagination, so I suppose it's a fair trade-off, like everything is.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The books! Video games! Yaaaay! STUFFED ANIMALS SO FLUFFAY I'M DYING
Do you collect anything? Hundreds of books, "organized" by genre. Tiny figurines. Knick Knacks.
What are your phobias? Rejection, immortality, drowning, etc. The usual.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Iiiice....Creeeaaammm..*hyperventilates*..FRENCH FRIES *drool*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My turtles! Random acts of kindness. Staring at people "inconspicuously". Making someone smile.
What are your top five pet peeves? Disrespect, Narrow-mindedness, Selfish, Arrogant, aaaaand unsympathetic.
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
Wake up feeling invigorated and refreshed, after sleeping for 11 hours. Or just 10 hours, meh.  Take a morning walk to the local bookstore/coffeeshop, and treat myself to a double latte. Browse the local area for a short while, then drive to the museum of art/science/history/interesting-and-addicting-subjects. Stay there for as long as I possibly can. Then take a short class on how to cook, run back home to invite a friend over to taste my delicious pancakes. Only if they're brave, and don't mind constant flashbacks of gargling and choking in the slightly distant future. Giggle at my turtles as they act like adorable silly little geese. Visit Markus Zusak to compliment him on his wonderful "The Book Thief". Walk around Leu's Gardens at night, wearing mosquito repellant, and take photographs/sketch until all traces of light is gone. Then the stars appear. Stargaze and feel all the beauty on Earth cascading down streams of thoughts and ideas with each twinkle. Write a letter to a loved one when in the mood, and perfect it. Then end the day with a good book.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? W A N N A B E VEGETARIAN :tongue:


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? ...Meh. Yaaaay!

God and Souls -Nay
The Death Penalty- Nah
Premarital Sex-Nay
People are inherently good-Meh
Destiny-Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain -....Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Turelie

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
*- Any nicknames?* Messa.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Memphis TN; Fayetteville NC; I've moved 18 times (mostly as a kid, not my choice!). I'd throw a dart at the map and go.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* 26. I'm generally told I act about 15 years older than my age; ironically I look 14-15 years old. I usually act mature, but I have my moments when I let go and do crazy things.




*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ISFP. I have typed as INFP, INFJ, ENFP, ISTJ, INTJ, you name it. I've been reading about MBTI & Enneagram for 8 years. Yikes.

** What type do you usually test as?* ISFP, but I can type as INTJ or ENFP or nearly dead even on every letter. I do the whole mimic-ing deal though...I live with an INTJ and ENFP, and it shows on tests. lol

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* xNTx, xNFP are favorites. I don't really know which ones I dislike...I've mainly studied just the ones I've received as results on tests (I need to correct that!).

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* SCOAI for SLOAN. I think I've gotten every Enneagram known to man, so the jury is still out on that.



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* High school grad.

*What is your dream job?* Making soaps, candles, and such.


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I love to learn about almost anything (math is a bit hard though) and love to acquire new interests. I joined this forum to investigate more about ISFP, and I hope to learn more about other types here too.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I'd rather avoid the toy store altogether.
*Do you collect anything?* Just memories. ETA: Wait...BOOKS!
*What are your phobias?* Losing control, going crazy.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mashed potatoes & white gravy. Yum!
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Being in nature, when the air turns red at sunset, cooking, a good discussion.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Pervs, bullies, arrogance, super-perky people, people pushing their agenda on everyone else.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It would be spent outside in warm/sunny weather while fishing on a pier and admiring nature.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Veggies with mostly fish and some chicken.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Yay
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Nay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## bluestocking girl

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*bluestocking or bluestocking girl-- I prefer to keep my RL name private*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*F*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I'm from the Northwestern US*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Europe-- the whole bit, from Ireland and the British Isles all the way to the Propontic Sea and beyond. And Asia... also South America... oh, fine. I want to see the whole world!!!*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 19 at the moment. I'm told that I act older, though; I'd say I act around 25-30. *


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an INTJ; very strong on the I and the T, moderate on the J and the N. I became acquainted with MBTI a few months ago. *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I generally prefer Ts over Fs, and I like extroverts as long as they respect my space. Personality type in general doesn't seem to have much to do with it as much as the actual person. I like big thinkers; people who are too mundane and dutiful in their thinking bore me :tongue:*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*I tested as a 5 on the Enneagram, but I haven't yet done enough research to confirm it like I have with the MBTI. It seemed to describe me pretty well, but again, I haven't done enough research to be sure.*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm a History major with a Music minor, although I'm considering changing my minor to Philosophy.*

What is your dream job?
*I'd love to work as a historian, just sitting in a library all day researching. I like the history of ideas, of philosophy. I already have some theories about philosophical history that I want to try out. We'll see how that turns out. I'm a fairly good pianist and I love performing, but I don't find the long hours of practice to be intellectually stimulating enough for me to be a professional performer, and teaching music doesn't get me as excited as some other things do. Sometimes I think I'd like to get an RV and be a travelling bard; anything can happen. On the practical side, I'm drawn to a career in law. The options are wide open; we'll see what happens :wink:*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm pretty quiet and reserved-- sometimes people call me "aloof". I'm very intellectually-oriented; I'm comfortable in that world. I like the theoretical and the abstract. I like to ponder about the meaning of life. I don't really like social things; family members and roommates say it's like pulling teeth to get me to go to social functions. I do like one-on-one or small group interaction, but interacting with other people means reading them and their reactions, acting in the "right" way, etc. I'm seldom totally myself around others. I can argue with the best of them, and while I consider myself open-minded, I've been told that I'm very stubborn. Such dichotomies. 

As for what I hope to get out of the forum-- I find MBTI fascinating, and I hope to engage in discussion about things besides MBTI, that most of my F friends and family aren't particularly interested in discussing. *


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I like puzzle things, like Rubik's cubes. Even though I suck at them. :tongue:*

Do you collect anything?
*I hoard books, but for their own sake. I don't really collect anything just for the sake of having a collection. I have a lot of books, and I *use* them.*

What are your phobias?
*I don't know if it's a phobia exactly, but I HATE having my integrity maligned. Name-calling doesn't bother me much, because it's beside the point, but my integrity is fundamental to me. Call me a jerk in an argument, I'll inform you that my being a jerk is irrelevant. But accuse me of lying or misrepresenting something, and you've crossed the line.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I like food, in general. I don't really have a favorite. I have more important things to think about. :tongue:*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Books, rain, ocean, mountains, solitude, really good friends (not just the casual kind)*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*1) Dishonesty (or accusing me of being dishonest) 2) Lack of respect for my privacy-- particularly my emotional privacy, but just privacy in general. (My INFJ mom has never understood this very well) 3) Emotional reasoning (oxymoron!). Just because you feel something to be so, doesn't make it so. 4) People who make arguable statements and then, when challenged, refuse to back them up or argue the point at all. 5) People who act like I'm some kind of alien. *

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I would wake up around seven after a full night's sleep, and spend the whole day reading about interesting things and discussing them with people who are able to discuss unemotionally and rationally.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I try to eat a balanced diet of meat and vegetables.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Maybe*
The Death Penalty *Nay. Until the justice system is so perfect that it NEVER executes innocent people, I could never condone the death penalty.*
Premarital Sex *I don't see a problem with it, as long as people are responsible. Unwanted babies and STDs are a problem, but premarital sex per se is not. *
People are inherently good *I think so, in general. Of course, it depends on how you define "good", but I think that most people desire peace and prosperity for themselves and others.*
Destiny *Nay. Seems pretty hokey to me. People make their own choices.*
Done drugs *No; I would never endanger myself and my mind like that.*
Kissed in the rain *Nay, but open to the possibility :wink:*
Re-reading a good book *Yea, verily, I doeth it all the time. :happy:*


----------



## INXX

*Hello, it's me!*

Hello everyone, 
I am obviously new here, so I am here to introduce myself, so to speak. I think that I am an INFJ (newly concluded). At the time that I registered, I wasn't yet sure, so that is why my user id is INXX. I wish that I could change it to something a bit more personal, but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that. 

Anyway, it's very interesting to read the posts of all the types. It is nice to have such a gathering place!

Cheers, 

INXX


----------



## AndrewH

Personal ~

Name - Andrew Howell (No nicknames please. Andrew is best.)
Sex - Male. Though I'm pretty sure that is obvious by the name. (Or at least I hope it is.)

Location ~ 
Born in Geneva, Illinois
I currently live in Hanover Park, Illinois.
I have 4 other brothers, so I moved from a town of 2,500 people in Iowa, so my mother could get a job and support us all. (Is that considered interesting?)
I want to go to Japan. I have always had an interest in it's history and current lifestyles there. In fact, I took four years of japanese just for the chance to go to japan for a month. I worked my ass off in school and at a crappy job at wendy's (for a year) to earn 2600 dollars between work and fundraisers to go, only to be denied the chance because of Swine Flu closing Japan's borders. I lost the opportunity to go, I want it back...

Age ~
18 years old
Do you think you act your age? I'd say it's close to accurate. I feel as if Im more mature then my peers, but then again, I like to goof around at the same time and rather not deal with the responsibility.

Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an ENTP. I have only done the test a couple times and the results have gotten me more and more curious about it. I was hoping this site would help me explore it a bit more.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hm...It's hard to say, because like I mentioned, I'm kind of new to the personality types thing, and still trying to learn how to distinguish one from the other.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Type 2. The helper.


Occupation ~

Currently unemployed, but pushing for a job in fast food for now just to get through the opening to college.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
GSP. Also known as Game/Simulation Programmer. That's right, I'm making video games.

What is your dream job?
Exactly what I'm going into, making video games at whim and to become a big name out there.

About You ~

Well, I'm a joker, a bit of a nerd, an intellectual (or at least I would like to think so), bit of a perv, and I worry about alot of things. Most of my days I spend with good friends, hanging out around the house, seeing movies (and critisizing them to ridiculous amounts), and playing video games. As for what I want out of this forum? I want to learn more about the personality types, learn to distinguish them, and learn more about the people like me.

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Lego section. I love legos. I grew up with probably around 100,000 peices, at least

Do you collect anything? I collect dragon art and asian objects. I have statues of dragons, swords, pictures, stationary items. For asian things, i have fans, vases, books, swords, daggers, shurikens, pictures, mangas, and movies. 

What are your phobias?
Ever been to a big city when there are those metal gratings over the subway tunnels? I have a fear of stepping on them. When I visit Chicago, I constantly stare at my feet cause I'm worried about standing on them. If you push me at one, I tend to jump over them.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chicken Parmesaen. Oven baked, breaded chicken breasts covered in marinara sauce and melted mozzerella cheese. Usually comes with mostacholli noodles also covered in sauce and mozzerella.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Jollies? haha, well, I'm a big joker. I can find humor in anything to be honest.

What are your top five pet peeves?
People who talk while eating/chew with mouth open
People who tap their foot when they sit
Stupid people. (Doesn't count as peeve probably, but I don't like it all the same haha)
Can't think of any others right now.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat. I have nothing against vegetables, but when it comes right down to it, when offered a steak versus corn or what not, I will take the steak any day.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay. Atheist all the way.
The Death Penalty - Yay. I believe in eye for eye though.
Premarital Sex - Yay! Enough said.
People are inherently good - Nay. Bull, people are inherently suspiscious jerks.
Destiny - Nay. Options come along, but no one planned the option to show up.
Done drugs - Yay. Tried it, not big fan.
Kissed in the rain - Nay. Has not happened, but wouldn't mind if it did.
Re-reading a good book - Nay. If you truly liked it, you will remember it even better then the pages it is written on.


There, I have answered all the questions I think. I'm PM friendly and don't mind people bugging me. Feel free to contact.


----------



## Tuttle

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? - Any nicknames?* Lisa is just fine. Once upon a time, I hoped to be called Mrs. Aikman, but it was not meant to be. 

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I grew up in a mid-sized town near the Red River in Texas. I live in a smaller suburb of Dallas today.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? * It's 101 degrees on my back patio right now so Antarctica sounds extremely appealing. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. * I'm 30. I've always been told that I'm a mature and responsible individual so yes, I think I do act my age.


*Personal(ity) ~
*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFP I took my first official MBTI my junior year in college, but started exploring more of it last fall.

** What type do you usually test as?* INFP, ENFP, ESFP, ISFP I have crazy high Fe.  I'm almost always evenly split on the E/I axis, with my N/S split being pretty close. 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I get along with most everyone I know. I think I drive those with a high judging preference crazy at times. :blushed:

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I'm a Nine wing 1 with sx/sp/so stacking. I'm SCOAI in Big 5 terms (although I identify with only 50-60 percent of that description).
*
Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* I'm a stay at home mom, so I'm technically not a member of the labor force. But I work. _A lot._ 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm a semester away from having a Bachelor's in business administration. After my youngest starts school, I'll be returning to earn my degree in Psychology. I'd like to continue on to grad school and earn my Master's in I/O or counseling.

*What is your dream job?* Research psychologist for a Division I school.
*
About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I've always have been fascinated by human behavior and I'm using MBTI (and, subsequently, this forum) to increase my knowledge. 

*Other ~
**What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Art aisle, book aisle, doll/Barbie aisle
*Do you collect anything?* Fiestaware, vintage cookbooks and aprons 
*What are your phobias?* Clinically identified phobias? None. I have a thing about drowning while inside a vehicle; I sometimes have panic attacks when approaching a bridge 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. * Chicken fried chicken, my Nana's green beans with bacon, fried okra, my "famous" macaroni and cheese, my mom's sweet tea, homemade vanilla ice cream with chocolate frosted brownies 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Hearing my kids laugh, seeing a jerk driver get pulled over, random acts of kindness
*What are your top five pet peeves?* tailgaters, people who don't know the difference between your/you're and there/their/they're, people who reek of cigarette smoke, people who reek of perfume/cologne, globs of toothpaste in the sink 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleeping in, swimming, chocolate in some form, Friends reruns, and a bubble bath complete with candles and a good book 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I could be a vegetarian but there's no way I could go vegan. I'm always up for a good hamburger, but that's about it for me with red meat. I enjoy catfish from time to time, but my mainstay is poultry (chicken, turkey). 

*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls * yay
*The Death Penalty* depends on the circumstances
*Premarital Sex* nay
*People are inherently good* nay
*Destiny* nay
*Done drugs* nay
*Kissed in the rain* yay
*Re-reading a good book* yay


----------



## northernsky

Personal ~

* Name - Nikki
* Female
Location - Norwich, UK. I'm originally from North-East England so I have a cool Geordie accent )
I'd love to get up and go to Madrid - I love Madrid in August. So quiet and beautiful!
Age - 31. I feel young inside, but am a mum so have to be pretty responsible - most of the time!

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. I've been reading about personality type quite obsessively for about 2 years now.
* What type do you usually test as? INFP, consistently. I keep checking!
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like all the INFPs here, it's lovely as you never really meet any in real life. ESTPs tire me out a bit. I like talking and having adventures with ENTPs and ENFPs. I like ISFPs but I never think they like me. I like my ENFJ friend who always looks after me )

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I got a 9 on the Ennegram but I don't know much about it to be honest.

Occupation ~ Primary school teacher
What is your education? I've got one third of a Masters in education, a degree in English Literature and A levels in English Lit, Communication Studies and Maths.
What is your dream job? A writer

About You ~

* This is quite hard for me to do! I'm a thoughtful, kind, fun person. I have a 7 year old son and most of the time I am making sure he has a fun and secure childhood. People think I am quite confident in real life but inside I am shy and constantly second guessing myself. I get quite worried that I bore people but when I have good friends who understand me I can open up a lot more. I love reading and writing and I am trying to publish a children's book at the moment. I like Personality Cafe because I have been looking for a long time for a place where interesting people talk about interesting things. It's nice to meet so many like-minded people. 


Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Notebooks and pens section
Do you collect anything? Notebooks - every one has the potential to be a story one day
What are your phobias? Insects, malevolent strangers, don't like the dark much. I just had to face my worst fear, going out to put the bins out in the dark. All my fears at once (
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I like all sorts of food. I just had a really delicious stir fry for tea, with carrot, courgette, chicken, water chestnuts, rice noodles and sweet chilli sauce. YUM!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Comedy TV/shows/films, sunshine, music, parks, coffee, books
What are your top five pet peeves? Aggression, swearing as punctuation, interruption, rudeness, arguments
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up, nice cup of tea and browse of internet, go out with son for a walk somewhere beautiful, stop for coffee and cake in a nice cafe, visit a gallery, meet friends later for coffee, walk on the beach, have a delicious meal in a restaurant, enjoy a really good book before bed.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Prefer a bit of both, but erring on the side of vegetarian when possible

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No
The Death Penalty No
Premarital Sex Yes
People are inherently good Yes
Destiny No
Done drugs Yes
Kissed in the rain Yes
Re-reading a good book Yes


----------



## Voici Claire

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Claire
- Any nicknames?

just stupid ones

* Male/Female/Trans?

female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

i was born in Nice. where i live now is none your business. nope.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

back to Nice :happy:

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

just went 22


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ESTP and like a week

* What type do you usually test as?

usually? one test is enough for me. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

duno what types my friends are.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

i did the enneagrams one and got 7 i remember


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

i model outside of college but i haven't earned a lot doing it :/

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

i've one year left. i'm going to teach. 

What is your dream job?

doing nothing for money :happy:

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

naaahh



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

whut?
Do you collect anything?

skulls
What are your phobias?

heterophobia

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

i don't want to drool.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

whut?

What are your top five pet peeves?

- snobs
- dry people
- negative people
- people obsessed with science, politics and religion
- people who are rude to kids

What would a perfect day be like for you?

i'd rather not say.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

nay
The Death Penalty

nay
Premarital Sex

yay! 
People are inherently good

nay

Destiny

nay

Done drugs

yay (lol) yay drugs! not anymore though
Kissed in the rain

yay
Re-reading a good book

nay


----------



## ArcticRainbows

**peeps in**

Hi all! I stumbled on the site thanks to someone's bookmark on listography.com. I am really interested in psychology, and just recently got interested in personality while taking career/personality assessments. Anyway, I'm no good at introducing myself, online or in person :blushed: so I will just answer the questions and hope you get a good idea of me! Feel free to poke, prod, and probe, or just sniff aggressively and run away.




* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Lisa*
- Any nicknames? *none*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female on my good days*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Louisiana, been here since birth, it is nothing exciting, or even interesting. I don't know about move, but I really want to go to Europe to be with my family and visit Italy and Ireland*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*26. I don't think I act my age. I think I act older...? and younger....? I dunno, I act appropriate for being a wife and mother, but I would like to get out more and explore. Travel. Visit. Hang with hobos. Eat things that could potentially be life threatening. I wish I was more responsible. I wish I didn't leave my dirty socks on the floor only to discover that my mom isn't going to come over and wash them!*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*ISFP/ISTP, My thinking and feeling score are usually always about 50/50, but I consider myself more Feeling. I like the way things feel. I like to feel things. If my heart busted open rainbows and flowers and little gothic elves would fly out! I have not been reading personality theory very long, but I am very interested in it lately. *

* What type do you usually test as? 

*Both ISFP and ISTP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*I couldn't even tell you right now, I have not studied enough about the different types to know. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Full time mom and student*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Studying nursing and psychology*

What is your dream job? *A job where I can be something different everyday. Not like at a temp agency, I want to be a doctor on monday, animal trainer on tuesday, fashion designer on wednesday.... etc etc* 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

* My two favorite words about me are: Hypersensitive Hypocrite. I wouldn't even really know how to describe myself. I came here kind of looking to learn more about myself. I have kind of sheltered myself in the past 5ish years, and I don't want to do that anymore. Or I at least want to know why I would want to do that to myself....? I can pretty easily answer specific questions about myself, granted they are not asked to my face by a complete stranger, cause then the sound of my heartbeat would be too loud for me to understand what they are saying. *

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Board Games*

Do you collect anything? no

What are your phobias? *I'm scared of knees. I don't like to look at them, touch them, and HATE HATE for someone to touch mine!! I'm always afraid it will break. If I hear a story about someone hurting their knee, I will be scarred for days to come. *

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Seafood! I could eat a different kind of seafood every night for months and never get bored. I CRAVE boiled seafood (esp crawfish) from June to Feb.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Gummy bears, Rainbows, Elves, Southern Decadence, Halloween*

What are your top five pet peeves? *People that floss their teeth at a restaurant table (go to the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!!), People that act all "causie" on FB but don't actually know anything about the issues they are defending, When someone asks me where something is without looking for it first (my husband!!)*

What would a perfect day be like for you?* Go to Africa and ride an elephant out into the wild, have lunch with monkeys, swim with crocs, and spend the night in a self made tent covered with wildflowers* 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I eat whatever doesn't eat me first.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *hmmmm....*
The Death Penalty *yay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *depends on the person, but i think for the MOST part they are, so yay*
Destiny *nay*
Done drugs *i didn't inhale*
Kissed in the rain *yay*
Re-reading a good book *yay, about 50 times, I have to rebuy books time and time again because I read them until I have to search for individual chapters all over the house.*


Well I hoped you enjoyed this little insight in_ MMMMMMMMMEEEEEEE_.


----------



## Artufex

Hi, I'm Artufex, I've been called Artu, Art, Fex, R2, R2D2, Toozers, and a couple of others. I don't really have a preference; Artu seems to be the most common.

I'm male, was and still am from South Carolina, US. I'll be 17 for a few more months. I've been told that I'm an old soul and act older than I am. People say they expect me to be in my late 20s. Appearance wise people tend to guess me 1-2 years older than my current age.

My M-B type is INFP. It's been pretty solid since the first time I took the test back in 6th grade (I had INFJ/P--there were ten questions pertaining to Judging and Perceiving and I had five of each. I'm still very close to being in the middle when I take the tests.) I started reading about personality theory back in 6th grade in a "gifted students" program. I fell back into it Freshman year of high school during a job fair where I met a psychologist. 

I don't really have favorite and least favorite types to be around, seeing as I just re-educated myself in the study, I haven't begun to try to assign types to people yet. I've had pretty mixed experiences with an ISTJ, however.

I took the Enneargram for the first time after registering for this site. I'm type 9. Other than that, I'm only acquainted with the Myers-Briggs test.

Currently unemployed, I'm a senior at high school this year. I'm still not certain what I want my career to be, but I'm interested in the arts and the social services fields. Animation, Illustration, Writing and Psychology to be more specific. I like ketchup and I like most sauces involving tomatoes, but I hate eating regular tomatoes. I like animals, especially mammals. (My favorite is the red kangaroo.) Oh, debating and ranting, I like doing that too.

I like music: Indie, alt. rock, 80s, pop, jazz, new wave, anything I find catchy. I like drawing, painting, reading, playing the occasional video game, singing, being with friends, and learning (knowledge to rival the gods, or something, idunno...). I'm shy and rarely tend to open myself up except for random times few and far between (like now, for instance). I am bisexual, I suppose, it's complicated.... I hope to make new friends, meet interesting people, learn about other personality types, and maybe even get/give some advice, while on this forum.

My favorite section at the toy store is the electronics section (when I was a kid, probably the action figures or the art section).
I used to collect rocks, but now a days I tend to collect Manga and other comics.
My phobias, if they're that extreme, are wasps, flying insects (especially those that sting) and driving. I also wasn't very comfortable with heights, but I'm getting better at that.
My favorite foods are pizza, corn and potatos (Mmmm, kettlecorn potato chips). I'm partial to sweets and carbs, lol.

I like being complimented about my works (but not my person, it's funny that way). I also like giving and getting spontaneous hugs. I like joking with my friends. I like learning things about people. I love finishing. It is my favorite thing to do.

My top five pet peeves are probably not my top five as I tend to forget them until they happen. But the ones I can remember are:
1. Excessive laziness. As in, being so lazy that you have to get someone else to do something for you that you could easily do yourself.
2. People who don't know when to shut up. I like hearing about people's lives, but generally I like to like the person that decides to share. Unless it's particularly interesting, if I don't know you, or I don't like you, I probably do not care at all what you're talking about.
3. Christians who say "God hates [insert group here]." The way I see it, God doesn't hate anyone, and if he does, then he would show his wrath upon them. When Christians are supposed to love one another like themselves, and to treat one another how they wish to be treated, it annoys me when they spend so much time hating a group when there are much more important problems that need to be addressed.
4. "Christians" in name only. This is going back to the above. I don't see how people can call themselves Christian the way they behave. Being a Christian only means believing in Jesus, and following his teachings. (Last time I looked in the Bible, Jesus never said to hate anybody, folks.)
5. Closemindedness. Don't knock it until you try it, or at least hear out what someone else is wanting to try. I like looking into politics, but most people hate getting into it. I can see why. When most people discuss it, neither side seems to be able to give the other side any actual consideration. This is the same with a lot of things, not just politics.

If I added a sixth, it would be people who are wrong that continue to believe they're right (like people who argue for prayer in public schools).

Ha, I got carried away and turned that into a bit of a rant. Sorry :blushed:

A perfect day for me would be spent listening to music while working on various projects with semi-frequent breaks to spend time with those I care about and sex, yeah, sprinkle that around on the day, too.

Humans are omnivores. As such, I prefer to eat both meat and vegetables.


Yay for God and Souls (I'd rather believe I have a "conscious" and that my "conscious" goes somewhere when I die. I'd also like to believe there's a God watching over us.)
Yay and Nay for the Death Penalty (I'm flexible here)
Yay for Premarital Sex (as long as both parties are consensual, plus it's not like you have to have sex if you don't want to)
Yay and Nay for People Being Inherently Good (I say people are inherently selfish, y'know, cuz they want to survive. We're taught that selfishness is a bad thing. Since good and evil are flexible my answer to this is flexible as well. I believe people will predominantly become good by learning from others, unless something happens to make them stray, but I don't believe it's quite "inherent")
Yay for Destiny (regardless of it being logical or illogical, I'd like to believe things happen for a reason and not everything is chance)
Nay for Drugs (unless they're prescription and taken as the doctor recommended)
Nay for Kissed in the Rain
Yay for Re-Reading a Good Book (this is pretty rare for me, as I've only re-read one book that wasn't because of class)

Geez, that was longer than expected. I guess that's it for now. Have a nice day and such. roud:


----------



## pajamiez

Personal:
I don't think I am to be called anything... but then again you can call me whatever I remind you of, or Wictoria if that is empty. 
There are many answers that could give my location, I don't know. It's hard to explain everything. I am 15 and I do not really note age.. 

Personality:
I gained interest in personality tests at 12-13, and my first result was INFJ. I've tested as other introverted intuitive types. 
My cognitive functions order differently from a specific type, but I know that I'm Ni-dominant. I cannot be mean to anyone or anything. It's just really hard for me to connect with anyone, but I would imagine someone I could connect to as an intuitive type.
My result for big five was RLOEI, and for enneagram I match four and five.

Occupation:
No.

Other:
Do you collect anything? oh I am a keeper of albino fawns 
What are your phobias? yes.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. let's see how I'll answer this. I sort of just like mixed grains, vegetables, and seeds in an almost organic form.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
What are your top five pet peeves? everything is just about neutral to me, but I can think otherwise.
What would a perfect day be like for you?  
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm herbivorous. 


God and Souls: bluhh I don't think I'm full enough to be able to verbalize anything. so -.
People are inherently good: If that's what is perceived.... I feel like they're negative.. but then again I'm hopeful. u.u


----------



## GiGi

Personal ~ GiGi
Female

Location - I was born in Alabama, I've lived in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, and Florida. I am currently living in Virginia. I would love to live in an rv and visit many more places. 

Age - I'm old enough and looking forward to being older. 

Personal(ity) ~ I test as an INFJ and sometimes an INFP. I have been interested in personality types for at least 20 years. 

Occupation ~ currently, unemployed former social worker. A job I hope to never hold again. It truly squashed my faith in humanity. I found I was taking on every bodies burdens and having to fight the system to get families help. It finally lead to a spectacular burn out. 

What is your education? Degree in Sociology, minor in Psychology. I have had tons of training in social work, investigations and certifications in forensics questioning of children. 

What is your dream job? Traveling Artist

About You~ I would love to be a member of the YaYa's or some crazy chick group like the Sweet Potato Queens, but the truth is I need a lot of alone time. A group of friends usually requires a lot of physically being around others and emotionally share each others issues. I find I get drained easy around people and I hate cell phones. I have no close friends or relatives, and I find it hard to let people in to my inner circle. I love to laugh and joke around. Music, movies and learning new things are a huge part of my life. Also, I love being in nature. I have two sons, who recently went out into the world as adults. I can say I am a good mom, not perfect, but I am very close to my sons and they are both independent, funny, and strong men. I'm a good wife. I am devoted to making my INTJ husband know he is loved every day of our lives together. 

Other ~ I collect audio books (for my travels), books, music, horror movies, antiques, and pottery. 

My phobias are snakes, sharks, deep dark water, the dark, heights, tight spaces. Oh, and snobs!

My favorite food is spumoni ice cream, hot wings, gumbo, butter beans, greens, cornbread, sweet tea.

I get the jollies from Ren Fairs, movies, Halloween, a good comedian, fall leaves, spring flowers, winter snows, summer swimming in a lake. Camping. A good book, learning a new skill, history and vintage things.

My five pet peeves: Rude people. People who put their cigarettes out in food or drinks. Absent parents. Schools and text books that teach nothing, false information or very little about history, economics and government. Irresponsible pet owners. 

A perfect day would be spending a cool day camping in the woods, laughing, taking pictures of nature and making love.

I like veggies and meat.


----------



## sugarhiccup

Personal ~

* Name - Sugarhiccup

* Female

Age - 32

Do you think you act your age? - Sometimes. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INFJ; since last year.

* What type do you usually test as? - INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - None.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - Employed.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm INFJ. Taurus. Year of the Horse (Earth). Food lover. Bookworm. Writer. Poet. Music lover. Dreamer. My favorite color changes every year. Last year Orange. This year Blue. 

Other ~

Do you collect anything? - Movie tickets

What are your phobias? - I'm scared of bugs.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - No work. Sunny day. Cool breeze. Good book. Nice food. Cool music. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Gabby

Personal ~

* I think I'll wait a bit to give out my real name... it's not Gabby , but most people in my life use my given name. I have a few nicknames that my close friends & co-workers like to use. I'm going to wait on those as well.

* I'm a girlie...

* I was originally born in Southern Illinois. My parents moved to central Illinois for more opportunities. I thank God for that everyday! 

* If I could get up & go anywhere right now, I think it would be back to Mexico. My husband & I honeymooned there just over a year ago. It was so quiet and relaxing- I was able to finally shut my mind off. Side note on that- I haven't traveled to many places so it's very likely I'll find a much more peaceful location later in my lifetime. 

* I'm 26, a month away from 27. I think I am far more mature for my age and have been since I remember. I feel like I act like I'm in my middle to late 30s. That bothers me sometimes.



Personal(ity) ~

* I am ISTJ. I first looked into personality tests right after college (2006).

* I usually test as ISTJ.

* Favorite: ISTP, ISFJ, & maybe more I haven't figured out yet
Least Favorite: not sure yet.

* I'm Type 1 when I took the Enneargram.
I'm a yellow in the PACE Palette. A strong yellow.



Occupation ~

* Employed
* I received a BS in Law Enforcement/Justice Administration. I graduated from WIU. 
* My dream job would be owning an organizing business OR a doggie daycare! And I have no children right now, but homemaker sounds appealing---crossing my fingers that my husband makes some big moves in job in the next few years 


About You ~

* I feel like I struggle a lot, internally. It's hard for me to accept things as is and just...relax. I hope I can use this forum to see how others respond & react to life events and to maybe become more accepting of 'other' personality types. And just from what I've read in the forum, I feel like I finally fit in and there are others 'like me'.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
--board games, although I haven't played a board game in YEARS
Do you collect anything?
--nope
What are your phobias?
--mice, infertility
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
--ANY pizza- cheese only. with ranch dressing to dip.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
--naps, babies, mocha frappacinos, the first big snowfall (& only the first) of winter, sales, organizing
What are your top five pet peeves?
--Spelling errors!
--Awful drivers
--Parents who let their children run wild in public
--Co-workers that stand up & stare at you when they clearly have something to say, then just wait until you ask them what they need.
--People, like mother in laws, who try to force their thoughts & opinions on you.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
--sleep in with my hubby, realize I've got something good on DVR/watch it, organize something in the house, lunch/pedicure with a friend, playing with my pups, dinner & movie with the hubby.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
--I eat both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Absolutely
The Death Penalty: A weak 'No', but wish I could say yes sometimes. 
Premarital Sex: yes
People are inherently good: not really
Destiny: yes
Done drugs: yes
Kissed in the rain: yes
Re-reading a good book: no


----------



## taylor2005

Hi everyone! :happy:

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Taylor is good


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Houston, Texas. Today I live in California

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Rome! History

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I’m under 30. People have always said I have an old soul …




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, I’ve known for about a month

* What type do you usually test as? I always test the same so far …

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I’m too new to this to have an opinion on that yet.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Haven’t done that … Okay I just took the Enneargram and I'm type one. Whatever that means.. Still reading up on it. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. In college.

What is your dream job? Lawyer


About You ~ I love dogs, reading, writing, running, and arguing.

•	Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I can seem very sarcastic at times, but I do not do it intentionally. I like debate and meeting other people with like minds, I hope … I hope to have some good conversation here.



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
The book section

Do you collect anything?
Uh, no …

What are your phobias?
None really …

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I love Mexican food.

Some of the things that give you jollies?
I like arguing a LOT

What are your top five pet peeves?
Dirty fingernails
People who get emotional in arguments
Intolerance
I don’t have many pet peeves …


What would a perfect day be like for you?
Going for a nice run in a beautiful place and or reading a good book.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I can and have done both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls : Yay
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Yay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: YAY


----------



## Rukaribe

*Robbie's Answers!*

Yay!


Res said:


> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?
> No nicknames but I like to be called Robbie
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?
> Male
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> Originally from a small town called Amherst, in Nova Scotia, Canada
> I now live in the only city in Nova Scotia, Halifax!
> No interesting story really, just went to university here and love the city. It's like a small town atmosphere but the convenience of a city, plus I was born here so it's a nice full circle.
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> I am 23. I have no idea what age I act though, I'll go with 14 though, that was a pretty cool age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> ENTP - I remember doing the test in high school for some class were you make resumes and portfolios and stuff like that. I did the test again today many years later and got the same result and read all about it.
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> ENTP - every time I have done it
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> ESTP - are my favorite to hang out with
> ESFP - just don't make sense to me
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> I have been given tests by professionals before but I never got to see the results and do not know what test was done. :dry:
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> Does self employeed count?
> I own my own company that develops Accounting Software
> Exciting, I know!
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> I go to Saint Mary's University and have a double major in Accounting and Computing and Information Systems.
> Currently working on a Masters of Accountancy
> 
> What is your dream job?
> I have it! I just hope I get to keep it forever!
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> People usually describe me as intense often. I have been told like a combination of Dr. House and Ari Gold from TV, though not as clever since I don't have a horde of writers. I am generally good at reason, and logic. But I have a terrible memory and I'm a horrible speller and I have no idea how to use punctuation and just make it up as I go!
> 
> I invest in the stock market and spend a lot of my spare time reading lots of news about everything from financial reform to TMZ.
> 
> Well, now it seems I plan to get lots of gold out of this forum apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Lego!
> Do you collect anything? No, the opposite, I love purging everything I can, often.
> What are your phobias? Heights
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. Donair Poutine! It's a Halifax thing, I'm not sure if I could explain it...
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? I don't really know what jollies means in this context.. >.>
> What are your top five pet peeves? Cupboards and drawers left open like just an inch
> The whole international financial and electronic accounting system :angry:
> Lines at clubs
> Crossing the Halifax harbor bridges
> Company websites I am forced to use that absolutely suck
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you? Drinking on a patio with good company
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I actually eat very little, I eat one meal every two days
> that one meal is a extremely high calorie, high carb, high protein meal though.
> 
> I also sleep very little about 4 or 5 hours per night, and I randomly skip nights.
> 
> Doctors don't know why I do this and why it doesn't affect me and I have been tested and I appear to be totally fine, weird eh?
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls I believe in Soultrons, maybe I can explain my theory to you someday or I'll post it on my website
> The Death Penalty I think the death penalty should only be used if the person's parents agree to it, now that would be a miserable way to die
> Premarital Sex Is there any other kind in life?
> People are inherently good I believe every person is either a liar, stupid, or a jerk. But we are still good over all even though that doesn't make much sense...
> Destiny Yes, but your choices can impact whether you end up where was originally intended by the asymmetry of the universe
> Done drugs Yes, otherwise I would be way too stressed out all the time
> Kissed in the rain I don't like to kiss that much, I have run around naked in the rain a few times tho!
> Re-reading a good book Only if it's non-fiction and I want to understand the topic greater
> 
> 
> Hope I don't offend anyone and that there is some random stuff in there somebody may find of interest! Cheers!
> 
> And please don't come track me down, I'm really not worth it.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.
> ​


----------



## chontira

Name - Chontira Nimchaoren
nicknames- Tita 
Gender- Female
Location - I was born in Thailand, but spend 5 years studying in New Zealand and then came back to live in Thailand.
Age - 16 years old but most of my friends said i look younger then my age, since I'm quite small and have a baby like face. I tend to act older though and have a better thinking system then most of my friends.

Personal(ity) ~
I'm an INTJ 
What type do you usually test as?
INTJ
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I dont have a favorite or least favourite 
I'm an Enneargram type 5 

Occupation ~

*Unemployed 
What is your education?
Im just normal high school student.
What is your dream job?
I want to be a scientist.

About You ~
* I'm just like any other INTJ out there, I love to think about many things,I live in my own little world,
I like to plan for my future, I love to learn, my favorite school subjects is Science, maths, art and I'm a very curious person 
I joint this forum to discover more about myself and other personality type.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
None, i only go to cloth-store, book-store and electronic-store
Do you collect anything?
Manga (Japanese comic book)
What are your phobias?
acrophobia
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Thaifood
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Learning news things all day mostly about science.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


Destiny
no
Done drugs
no
Kissed in the rain
nope
Re-reading a good book
nope


----------



## Burning Lion

Personal ~

* Name - 
*Burning Lion... *

- Any nicknames? 
*I never really give myself one. Wouldn't that be weird? However, I am open to other people's nics for me.*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Hmmm. Born in Beograd (Serbia), live in Toronto (Canada). No interesting story. Parents came looking for better life like many immigrants. We left because my dad said war was around the corner. A ten year civil war broke out less than three years later. I would go everywhere. Do I have to choose just one? Still a lot of South America I want to see. Have not been to Asia yet. Maybe India....oh wait... how about French Polynesia? Mmmm.... beach and clear water. Yeah... Fiji...*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*Just turned 30. Nah. At times I feel very young at heart. I know how to be care free sometimes. Seldom take too many things too seriously. Other times I feel like a very old soul, like I want to sit and brood over how messed up the world really is.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I am an ENFP. Sometimes feel like an INFP. Oh wow. I've been reading about personality theory for about 15 years now....*
* What type do you usually test as?
*I have not done the test too many times. I realize that mood can sometimes impair the results. Sometimes I test as ENTP...
However, I am certain that I am an *NFP on most occasions.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Oh wow. This varies greatly. I can get along with people better than any other type...but people on the whole can wind me up at times. It's weird. ISTJ are almost Hell to be around if you are romantically involved... but they make excellent friends. I can't understand why that is so. I guess because friends do not need to fulfill emotional needs as much as mates. Everybody is cool in their own way... and messed up in that same way. Love you all......you crazy mother @!£$%^!!!*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*If I remember correctly, I am a type 7*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed...and employed...and employed. Working three jobs now....managing at two.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Went back to college/university two times. Preparing to go back again. Majors include Psychology and Film.*

What is your dream job?
*I am an ENFP... this is a totally unfair question. That said. Film Director.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Me? Not that long ago I returned from living abroad in the Caribbean. I spent most of my twenties traveling and experiencing. Collecting memories and experiences. Now I find myself ready to finally get the career thing a serious go. I made my way over here looking for a deeper understanding of myself and what career I should focus on. As an ENFP that has become...ahem... challenging. This forum seems like an excellent place where to get in touch with like minded people and an open place to freely exchange ideas with anyone. People have always fascinated me. When I was younger I believed that understanding people would allow me to understand myself. Now I comprehend that understanding myself has allowed me to better understand people. I've learned a lot from here. In the past I even found it useful when it came to understanding the frustrations between me and my significant other- an ISTJ. Great site all in all... and the fact that it is such an active community is only contributing further to its greatness.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I like to browse the entire store.*

Do you collect anything?
*Memories. Experiences. Friends.*

What are your phobias?
*Settling. Accepting defeat. *

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*My favorite thing to eat has nothing to do with food per se. Vitamin P, as someone once referred to it. :crazy:
I do fancy myself a chef though. I find that my preference for food is similar to music in the respect that; I love it all, it all depends on my mood. When I was a kid the answer would have been ICE CREAM! Presently, I try to lean towards a healthier eating style centred around seafood. *

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Jollies? wtf? Things that make me smile/laugh/happy? Children. The hope and wonder they represent. Love in all forms. Learning something new. Solving a particularly difficult problem. Witnessing people strive for the betterment of man.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Routine.
A closed Mind.
The Man.
Injustice.
Man. (to be fair, Man is also one of my favorite things about life)*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Wow. For some reason I got stumped on this one for a bit. It is not the first time I've (like all of you I assume) read this exact question on a questionnaire. I just felt compelled to answer this time as oppose to just ignoring a question I can not answer... until now.*

*Rather than cram every possible experience I love in to one day, my perfect day would consist of a singular event. I would be woken up an hour and a half before sunrise by a warm felicitous woman. We make love, take a shower together, and are out on the balcony in time to witness the sun begin to bring light on to the world. Robed in the lightest of fabrics, coffee in hand (hopefully I've quit smoking by then...), we would watch as the world around us begins to "wake up" and discuss what our plans were for that day. Somewhere in the background, faint, music is playing. I can see and smell the Ocean/Sea from our balcony. A little while later, the woman " abraza me" and retreats inside, busying herself with what she will wear for the day while I contemplate what to make us for breakfast. Just at that moment. When I am perfectly contempt and alone in the world... Brzz-shhh-zaaaak. Like the transporter from Star Trek but a tiny bit more violent (but a lot less noisy) like the warp in Terminator 2, a figure "transports" beside me. It is me. From another dimension or the future or whatever. "Take this," he says as he hands me a small rectangular block. Very much like the Monolith of 2001 and yet no bigger than a Rubik's Cube. I take it without hesitation and look upon it amusingly. "With this device you can control time. There are only five stipulations. 1) You can only control a 24 hours cycle at a time. 2) You must have lived the full 24 hours you are about to control. In a sense, you can not travel to a future you have not lived. 3) You have the ability to 'adjust' time to the millisecond. However, although time and space will change around you as you manipulate it, You -and anyone you wish- will not move from any of the points of the four axis you occupy. 'Adjust' wisely. 4) You may 'adjust' time only three times in the 24 hour period. And 5) Once the third and final 'adjustment' has been made, the device may not be used for up to 72 hours."
My focus racks from the incredible gizmo in my hands to the other me who just looks at me with an amused expression, winks and just like that Brzzzzaaaaak... he is gone.

For I moment I stand there taking in deep breaths of salty air and smiling. The sun has almost fully risen. The world before me is bathing in the warm glow of Magic Hour. I've decided I want croissants and a hearty European meal. Walking in to the house I call out, "Honey... What do you say to breakfast in Paris...?"* 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both. I also like eating Raw at times. The diet Orthodox Christians use while they are fasting is perhaps one of the healthiest. Japanese is also cool. *

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*Yay*

The Death Penalty
*Yay. For 3 time federal-offending Psychopaths/Sociopaths only.*

Premarital Sex
*Yay. Unless a healthy sexual lifestyle is not on your list of priorities. *

People are inherently good
*Um...When the thin vale of a civilized society is present.*

Destiny
*Yay in the Romantic sense. However, in a truly free world, our Destiny is in our hands. 
For some reason I keep thinking about Back to the Future 3. In the end. After the time machine is destroyed, Doc Brown arrives in a new Train Time Machine. Jennifer takes a piece of paper out of her pocket. The same paper she took out of her own house (the one she shares with Marty) in Back to the Future 2. The one where Marty gets a You're Fired notice from his boss and it faxes it throughout his house. Jennifer says something to the effect, "Doc Brown... (takes paper out and shows him) ... I took this message from the future, but now it is gone. (showing him the paper) What does that mean?" Doc Brown takes the paper from her and smiles knowingly. He turns to Jennifer and says, " It means your future is not written yet. No one's is..."*

Done drugs
*Yay. But nothing serious. Mostly Mar-i-jew-wanna....Mmmmkay?*

Kissed in the rain
*Yay. Always wanted to make love in the rain too.....lol*

Re-reading a good book
*Yay. Regularly.*


----------



## Whatever I am

Okay, I need help. It hurts to admit I couldn't figure out to fix it, but I'm stuck. You see, it won't let me post on my account. I made this one to make this letter. I connected to Facebook, and now it won't let me post until I connect to it. The thing is when I try to connect Facebook says there is a stack overlap and refuses to post it. I can't figure out a way to undo this. I couldn't find a help section. Maybe I'm just too damn lazy... | My account name is aerosmithgirl, and I'd like to post again please.


----------



## Whatever I am

Well, I might as well introduce myself since I never got the chance to as aerosmithgirl.

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?

Jessica.

Any Nicknames?

None that I like.

* Male/Female/Trans?

Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I have been born and raised in the Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia. If you look on a map, you will see that where I live is more of the D.C Metro area than rural communities. I'd travel the world and explore.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am a teenager. I think my parents lied about my age. I act and look much older than I actually am.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I am an INTP, but have quite a few ENTP characteristics. An unusual amount, that is, not just the normal personality overlapping. I put ENTP on this account for no reason other than to mess with people and see if I could convince them I actually am an ENTP. I have been reading about personality theory ever since I discovered the personality application on Facebook. I have always been interested in that kind of stuff, and, being an INTP, researched it relentlessly. I have come to the conclusion that for anybody but an INTP the Facebook application is innacurate. I have yet to determine why, but my intuition tells me so.

* What type do you usually test as?

INTP. I have taken multiple forms of the test many, many times. Let's say around.. Thirty different ones. Twenty nine out of thirty times I have tested as an INTP. The other time it was ENTP.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I enjoy being around INFP's and ENTP's. I am unsure of the types I dislike being around.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I am an Enneagram type 5 with a wing four variant. I am an RLUEI in Big 5 terms.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

I'm in school.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

...
I'm in school.

What is your dream job?

I have no idea yet, probably Astronaut, Astronomer, Astrophysicist, Psychologist, or something similiar.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I don't know how to describe myself, and when I try to it always comes out wrong. I don't even know how... Look, I'm not good with small talk. I guess I'm, well, different? Yeah, that's it. I love music. I love reading. When it comes out of my head I always sound like any other stereotypical teenage girl... You might get the wrong impression. I give up. I hope to LEARN. I love to LEARN. I desire to LEARN. LEEEAAARRRNINNNGG.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

The video game section.

Do you collect anything?

Anything that strikes my fancy

What are your phobias?

Earwigs. *shudder* Guatemalans. (Don't ask...)

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Mmmm... Succulent, moist, delicious Polska Kelbasa filled with CHEESE. It is a tender sausage filled with delight and happiness. Oh, and also cheese. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Aerosmith, many other musical groups, playing the piano, Monty Python, books, the internet, Steven Tyler, and innumerable others.

What are your top five pet peeves?

YOU, people who try to talk to me when I am reading, people who try to talk to me when I am listening to music, people with no respect for others and have a blatant close-minded ignorance, and just people in general.

What would a perfect day be like for you?

I have no idea, because my vision of perfection changes from day to day.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

MEAAAAT. I do acknowledge that veggies are a necessary part of my daily diet, but I really do prefer meat.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Yay
The Death Penalty-Yay
Premarital Sex-Depends
People are inherently good-Nay
Destiny-Nay
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## bloomingmusic

*Hello all*

* Name - Rose
- Any nicknames? rose is fine

* Male/Female/Trans? female

Location - Where were you originally born? colorado
Where do you live today? pennsylvania
Any interesting story behind that? yes, my husband and I moved to pennsylvania so I could pursue graduate school. The thing is we moved there on a leap of faith not knowing I would get in, but I did :happy:
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Australia because I want to see what makes it so fascinating and want to help people there in my field

Age - How old are you? 25
Do you think you act your age? I think it varies by day. I feel like I am in my 40s to 50s more in my head a lot more than my 25-year old mind. Then there are days where I act like a little kid but am an older wise woman in my head.


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP and I have just started getting more interested in doing the research behind it.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I think extraverted and judging ones

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? Music Therapy in Masters program

What is your dream job? my own music therapy practice where I can travel around the world and work in my own hours so I can spend a significant time with my family while also being able to help others through music


I am a very curious learner. I have many questions about life and the psychology behind people. I am always learning about myself that I feel like I don't know all about me like many people seem to know of themselves. I am a musician, an adventurer, and a dreamer. Sometimes I like to be by myself to think and other times I am enthralled by company of many friends. I like challenges and try to keep an open mind of perspectives on life and living. And I enjoy most talking to someone one-on-one rather than in a group setting. I am looking forward to meeting other INFPs because it will be nice to know I am not the only one who feels like they are 'weird' in other people's eyes and I look forward to learning how to embrace being an INFP and other personalities as well.


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? board games
Do you collect anything? anything of roses
What are your phobias? snakes, sharks, alligators/crocodiles, and anything in the ocean/sea
Describe your favourite food until you drool--stir-fry with steamed vegetables, rice, and a side of won-tons or crab rangoon
Some of the things that give you jollies? when someone smiles back at me or laughs with me, random funny sounds or thoughts make me laugh so hard that I start crying
What are your top five pet peeves? 1) intentional cruelty or repetitive obnoxiousness, 2) fake smiles or responses when you can tell there's a lot more behind it 3) bullying 4) assumptions made about people without talking to them like in gossip 5) prying
What would a perfect day be like for you? being able to be in many different places at once, such as more than two to spend some time with one friend/family member and then another
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? meat diet, but I do love to eat more vegetables than meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls--Yay
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex--Nay
People are inherently good--Nay
Destiny--Nay
Done drugs--Nay
Kissed in the rain--Yay
Re-reading a good book--Yay

Even if I don't agree with something I am open to the other's point of view and will try to imagine myself in his/her shoes to understand how he/she feels.


----------



## Pachacutie

Personal ~

* Name - Kim 
- Any nicknames? no, thank you. 

* Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in this state and still live in it, unfortunately. NC. And that is, as most of you know, in the U.S.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
At the moment, I think I would go to Kenya. It looks so gorgeous. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
I am 19, and I feel that there is one side of me that acts geriatric. Then there is a childlike quality about me sometimes as well. I'm either 8 or 80. You can pick. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I took a silly facebook test once and found myself reading all of the alternatives and stuff, then last year in one of my classes we took the official book test and both times I got INFP. Not very long though and I don't know too much. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
No clue. I can deal with most people, but I feel like something that was the opposite of me might be grating on my nerves. Loud, cold, very organized and focused. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
Employed. I work with kids. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
I am in my second year of CC and then I'm transferring to a university. (monetary reasons) My major will be education and I will have a spanish minor. 


What is your dream job?
Well, teaching sounds very me but I think I'd rather be a rock star. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am a little bit awkward, a bit shy and quiet but I'm also not afraid to tell you what I think or how I feel. People tend to think I'm pretty funny when they get to know me and I have been told by friends that my standards are too high. I don't look down on anything or anyone, but I know what I want to associate myself with and I think that's okay. Otherwise, I'm extremely nice, unless sarcasm just doesn't work for you and I would go to a concert every night if I could.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Barbies still. Shh. 

Do you collect anything?
not really. 

What are your phobias?
Nothing major, just the irrational ones like rollercoasters and the interstate. :laughing:

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Broccoli. I'm serious. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Ron Weasley. 
Peanut Butter. 
Inappropriate jokes. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Ignorance. 2. Arrogance. 3.People who breathe loud, or huff and puff in lines when everyone else is also waiting. 4. Selfishness. 5. Interruption.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I would be in a different country. Somewhere. I want to go everywhere. 
I would be reading an amazing book and drinking something fancy.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. I think an entirely meat diet would be especially disturbing. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay. Most likely. Maybe.
The Death Penalty: Hard to say. 
Premarital Sex: Yay. Do what you want. 
People are inherently good: I'm kind of cynical, but Yay. 
Destiny: Hard to say. 
Re-reading a good book: Hard for me, but Yay. 


Okay, hi! :happy:


----------



## rosa

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Rosa

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Portugal, Portugal.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I love european capitals, maybe England today.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
17, and I'm a teenager indeed. I've tried not to be too many times to be sure.



*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP, about a week

** What type do you usually test as?*
Always INFP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
xNxx I can say.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
4w3; RLUEI


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Student

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm in my last year of highschool. 

*What is your dream job?*
Art related for sure.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* I'm not religious, but somewhat espiritual and sometimes really sceptic
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex*Yay, actually not marrying at all
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny*Often nay
*Done drugs*Yay
*Kissed in the rain*Not yet
*Re-reading a good book*Yey


----------



## dinster

Hi there.

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
I really don't have a preference. Just be nice

- Any nicknames?
A bunch. You can give me a new one, if you like.

* Male/Female/Trans?
female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Illinois, now I live in Florida. Big difference...

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go everywhere. I love to travel!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 28, look 21, wish I were 116, most people treat me like I'm 12. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an INFP. First took the test back in high school and find it fascinating.


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really know much about the other types. With more study, I could answer this better.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Marginally employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
AA in nothing in particular

What is your dream job?
What I'm doing now, only better paying 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a habitual lurker, online and IRL. When I stumbled upon this forum, I was surprised to find people who are just like me! Quite refreshing. So I figured that it would probably be good for once to participate in something.
I also really like ice cream.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Dollhouses and the things that go in them. Though, I don't usually see them in toy stores. More like craft stores.
Do you collect anything?
Everything.
What are your phobias?
Falling. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Sweet, and surprising. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Small mammals, earthy scents, polished concrete floors, cashmere, good stories, carbohydrates, skin.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Impatience, people who are clingy, grammatical/spelling errors on signage, fake people, close talkers
What would a perfect day be like for you?
No one bothers me.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like vegetarian food quite a bit, but will never turn down a hamburger.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - heck yes
People are inherently good - I want to believe this so badly. But cannot.
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - "I don't do drugs, I am drugs"
Kissed in the rain - yay. Among other equally sappy scenarios. *sigh*
Re-reading a good book - YAY. Like visiting an old friend.


----------



## AliSquirrel

My name is Alison, you can call me Ali.

*Female*

*Location -* I was born and raised in Baltimore, MD. I had never moved before I went to college in Virginia and now I am living with my best friend in my college's town even though I graduated.
*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?-* Um probably back to bed...

*Age - * I'm 20 years old. I graduated from college at 19 though. Started when I was 15. So, would that be considered not acting my age? I have always been the "old soul" among my family and friends. 

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I always test as an INFP. Always. I think I have become more extroverted these days, but I am still and INFP. I took the MBTI my Junior year of college, so I guess that means I have been obsessed with it for about three years.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* ENFPs are my favorite people. ENFJs are a close second and I would probably prefer dating them. I have friends of most types though and as long as the person isn't a jerk, we can get along. Then again, I think a lot of people are jerks...

*Employed * I work with kids at an afterschool youth development program. Best. Job. Ever.

*What is your education?* I started college at the age of 15. Technically I am a high school dropout. I majored in Sociology/Social Work. Graduated in May 2009.

*What is your dream job?* I want to be a middle or high school guidance counselor. 

*About You ~*
Well, I have been learning more and more about myself lately and I wanted to get in touch with some other MBTI obsessed people. When I came across the INFP forum in my random MBTI googling, I was pretty blown away. I guess I never realized that there could be other people just like me out there. Weird. And as you all probably know, that feeling of being understood is important to an INFP like me, so I got so excited I had to join. Anyway, some random facts about myself; I am a puppeteer, I love Roald Dahl, Aliens is my favorite movie of all time, I have a cat who I call my familiar because she is the animal version of me (or I am the human version of her), and my mom and I used to breed Great Pyrenees so I still think that it isn't a dog unless it weighs over a hundred pounds.

*Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I love toy stores! I love looking at all the pretty colors and touching all the soft things. I don't have a favorite section, but I do always buy something when I pass the jigsaw puzzles...
*Do you collect anything?* I have the most BAMF movie collection. Also books. 
*What are your phobias?* I am terrified of needles; I don't even have my ears pierced. I am also legitimately afraid of velociraptors. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Spinach Pie. The most delicious spinach and feta cheese filling inside a flaky phyllo dough shell.... MMMMM.....
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Nine Inch Nails.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who walk or move loudly. People who walk or move inefficiently. People who say negative things about things or people I care about in front of me. People who are pretentious. People who are obviously intelligent but believe idiotic things.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* No plans, best friends, adventures, love.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like vegetarian food, but I also love me some red meat. So both. 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Y-N-Yay?
*The Death Penalty* Nay in practice, Yay in theory.
*Premarital Sex* Yay!
*People are inherently good* Yay!
*Destiny* Nay? Sometimes Yay.
*Done drugs* Yay. 
*Kissed in the rain* Yay!
*Re-reading a good book* YAY!


----------



## Azure Bass

Personal ~

My name's mike, please call me Simms.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Brooklyn, NY.
Where do you live today? Near the Poconos, Pa.
Any interesting story behind that? Well. The place I used to live (the poconos) seem to be popularized by teenage locals as a dead-end place as everyone's spiteful towards it, but that's forested area for you! Personally, I like the place. When there's a lot of traffic in places, the back roads are one heck of an adventure (at the cost of gas mileage, but nothing's free).
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Anywhere that's sunny and loosely populated for heart-food.

Age - How old are you? 18.
Do you think you act your age? Honestly, no.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Weell..I can be uptight, but also make others more loose around me. So I think that I act around 26, because for about a year (since I started driving) there've been a lot of car problems and if I could I'd rent a car every now and then.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP (ironically), about a year. Hardly anything serious though.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Honestly ENFP is my favorite, but my best buds would have to qualify as an ENTJ, guessing ESFP (he's really good bassist) and INTJ in my book. I don't think that I don't like being around any specific types, but micromanaging and unfeeling individuals seem to tick me. Not sure what that would fall under.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Big 5
You	
Openness 75%	
Concienciousness 51%	
Extraversion 58%	
Agreeableness 70%	
Neuroticism 39%

Strengthsquest (Five strengths in order)

Includer
Strategic
Learner
Restorative
Woo :laughing:


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?employed part time

What is your education? college; Computer Security.

What is your dream job? something with animals, potentially creative, but still securing systems to keep things sound on the digital end of things.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 

To start, I'm Mike. I like to play bass guitar, and have fiddled with different aspects of several of the arts such as drawing with pastels, shaded pencils, and even painting. I like literature, as well. Although I don't sit down and read often, I still appreciate and benefit greatly from just glancing at a painting, or reading a few stanzas of a poem. In addition, fitness friends and family each mean a whole lot to me. I like the arts a lot, but my field is computer-related. I've been studying computers for three years now, going on four going from computer fundamentals and training to become an IT Tech to studying for a bachelor's in Computer Security focusing on programming and troubleshooting more of what is already understood. Closing, I have two doors. One for arts and one for knowledge. Head and heart. Knock a familiar topic and have a blast!

While I'm at these forums, I hope to gather more information about myself, work on my social weaknesses as well as confirm my personality type. From time to time, I may share on the forums as well though. To contribute, and to converse of course. Considering how shy I can be, that's the best I'll put down. Thanks for having me.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Legos!
Do you collect anything? Currently, no
What are your phobias? Control scheme of potential.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Luscious, a mixture of all of the different colors as well as a benificial market that's good for everyone that takes it in portions. mm..Welch's fruit snacks. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Positive life changes, people doing good, finding out everything's all right 
What are your top five pet peeves? inconsideration, dogmatism, consciencious betrayal (that's all)
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up (it's a cool sunday morning at dawn), go for a jog. Head to class or work, then meet up with friends to go to the park. Play at the park, then take care of what needs to be done before 7. Head home and relax until I go to sleep. All without hearing about a problem that is fixable within five minutes.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay!
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Shikamu

*Personal ~*

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Shik, Shika or Shikamu will be appropriate.

* Male/Female/Trans?
I'm a male. 

I was born in Switzerland and at this time I still live in this country. I think I would like to go to some Latin America country because their culture seems to be interesting.


*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an ISTJ; I haven't been reading this theory for a long time.

* What type do you usually test as?
I only took one test (which gave up ISTJ) but I believe I did it in the most honest manner so I will trust that for now  And the more I read about this type, the more I believe it's the one that fits best.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Sadly I don't know much about other personality types yet, I'm here to learn a bit more about them 


*Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, I'm a university student in computer sciences (programming), going to start my last year in 2 weeks, and then I'm planning to pursue a master degree in computer game programming.


What is your dream job? 
I always liked Blizzard games and for some reasons I've often dreamed of working there.


*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm discreet, and believe to be quiet. I don't speak much and I hate not to be doing anything. I don't like to wait, but I don't expect anybody to wait for me either. 
Oh, I don't know how to describe myself 
I don't expect much of this forum at this point. But how about getting to know more about personality theory and enhancing my understanding of it.


*Other ~*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
I used to love LEGOs because they are awesome  I used to spend so much time playing with them when I was younger. Nowadays it would be video games.

_Do you collect anything?_
I used to collect money from different countries.

_What are your phobias?_
I don't really like spiders, but I wouldn't go as far as to call myself arachnophobic.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Pizza or Carbonara pasta *YUM*

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
huhu^^
_What are your top five pet peeves?_
Arrogance, cruelty, cynicism...

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
I wish I could tell.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
I LIKE MEAT!


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

_God and Souls_ huh nay!
_The Death Penalty_ rand(), alea jacta est 
_Premarital Sex_ yay!
_People are inherently good_ probably Nay
_Destiny_ Nay!
_Done drugs_ Nay!
_Kissed in the rain_ Nay!
_Re-reading a good book_ yay!


----------



## Halcy0n

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?

Cheyenne - call me any one of those variations.

- Any nicknames?

Chey, cheychey, HEY YOU!, anything else, I've had quite a few. 

* Male/Female/Trans?

I don't really consider myself to have a gender. I have female physical characteristics, but I consider myself genderless beyond that.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

USA.  I was born in Iowa and live in Illinois now. No story here.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Honestly, I would be in my boyfriend's bed. He has the most comfortable friggin' bed I've ever been in. :crazy:

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I just turned 18! My mental age varies on the day.  Sometimes I can be 8, sometimes 50, sometimes I feel too old for this world...




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I've been researching it since I was about 14. I score consistently both INFP and ENFP, but lately it's more INFP.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP as of lately.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I've learned that they all differ no matter the type. I love being around NFs because I can totally be myself without fear of judgement, but I've known some SJs that are perfectly lovely people who I respect greatly. :happy:

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I am a type 2w1. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm a freshman in college majoring in Psychology. :happy:

What is your dream job?

To be a counselor for little or big kids.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I take it as it comes. I don't think that I can be put into words. roud:

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

The video games!!!! 

Do you collect anything?

Not at the moment.

What are your phobias?

Spiders. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Dill pickles and banana peppers...oh man, I could eat those until the day I die...

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Life! People, my boyfriend, warm blankets, jeans that actually fit, birds, CATS!!!, cuddling...

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. People who are intolerant.
2. Clingy people. :/
3. Rap music
4. People who call trance music "techno."
5. People talking to me for too long when I'm not really close to them...
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Following my every whim and just being spontaneous all day, maybe with a special someone. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I believe in a higher benevolent power and in souls. :happy:
The Death Penalty
Don't ask me.
Premarital Sex
Yes.
People are inherently good
Yes.
Destiny
Half and half on that one...
Done drugs
Nope
Kissed in the rain
Nope
Re-reading a good book
Oh yes.


----------



## wonderfert

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_wonderfert would be fine_

* Male/Female/Trans?
_Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Born on the West Coast of the U.S. and I'm still here. If I could move to anywhere I wanted...I don't know, probably Canada. Maybe the UK._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm in my late 20's, though I've been told that I was born somewhere in my mid 70's._


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INTJ. I've been reading up on the theory off and on for a few years, but I've never delved into it very far._

* What type do you usually test as?
_INTJ_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I don't really have any. I try to go by the individual, not the type._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_Enneargram 5_

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
_Freelance at the moment, which for all intents and purposes is just as useful as unemployed._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_My BA is in animation._

What is your dream job?
_I would like to be an illustrator that actually gets payed._

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I'm very introverted, and very loyal to my friends. I don't know, I don't enjoy summing myself up in one paragraph. As for what I hope to get out of this forum, I'd like to meet new people. And if I can learn a little bit more about myself along the way, so much the better._

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _I used to be fond of legos._
Do you collect anything? _Maneki Nekos_
What are your phobias? _Moderate agoraphobia, and a fear of failing. I'm not fond of sharks either._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Crab rangoons, the forbidden food that I can't have again due to anaphylaxis._
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Rain. Being on a beach with someone I care about and not having to say a word._
What are your top five pet peeves? _Bigotry, stupidity, closed-mindedness, Lady Gaga karoake, "princesses."_
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Spending a quiet day in my own place under a blanket, while it rained outside and I sipped some hot chocolate. There would be a good book present._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _As my teeth dictate that I'm an omnivore, I go with that diet._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Nay_
The Death Penalty _Depends on the crime_
Premarital Sex _Yay_
People are inherently good _That's a bit too black and white. People are inherently gray._
Destiny _Nay_
Done drugs _Nay_
Kissed in the rain _Yay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay_


----------



## she kitten

hey folkes 

i'm naomi, ..a lot of people ask me how to say my name but it doesn't bother me. i've had a few nicknames (gnomie stands out) 

i'm female of course

i live in britain, no very interesting story behind that i'm afraid. there are many places i want to be in any one given moment of time.. i'm working on splitting my personality so that i can become a little more extroverted :S (is scary).. i'd like to be in scotland, maybe the lake district, somewhere near a valley.. or any strawberry field in my area - i joked with someone that i would steal a strawberry field one day.. still waiting for that

i just turned 21 on sunday 12th : D ..i have moments where i act a lot younger and moments i act older (all part of an ongoing personality experiment) generally i follow my very good advise ..but i'm working on my behaviour somewhat 



the last time i checked i was an infp.. i'm actually a infj working on becoming an esfp /: it's quite simple- you have to consider your every action very carefully before you do anything though and it can become tedious

i'm trying to broaden my perspective of things atm (because i wasn't open-minded enough ((jokes))) shakes head..
i ususally am quite approving of everyone *giggles


i'm studying illustration (beginning my final year on a BA) i'd very much like to write and draw my own novels/short stories, poems.. 
but since i'm trying to change my personality :S ..i was thinking firewoman, or police officer (both very respectable professions, but my involvement in either would certainly disturb my friends and family, hehe.. since i'm quite 'petite' and people don't like to see me using a knife to cut the sunday veggies. i actually frequently get asked if i should be left handed.. :S 


i'm trying to learn about my natural instincts, desires etc.. blah. i'm sure i'm here for the same reason anyone else is here.. i'd like to understand the personalities of other people also  


the toy-store? erm, hehe i used to like toy cars (i'd draw maps of houses and town areas on large pieces of paper-because, lets face it-who didn't??), nowadays i like people games. i'm not bad at anticipating what people are about to do, but i have to work on being more spontaneous myself. 
i don't collect anything.. if i did it would be good tasteful art (but we all know how expensive _that_ gets.)
i am very frightened of spiders, and walking home in the dark from places /: even with people i know (in fact i think more so with people- an extra person to worry about).. maybe the other way around *shrugs.. people are always making me jump it's so easy to set me off. 
:blushed: i like cheese sause, the thick, gloppy mustardy type :tongue: ..and the lasagne i _will_ eventually spread it on
dwight from 'the office: an american workplace' cracks me up.. love him :laughing: but we're so behind with that series over here (they've only just released season 4 on dvd :sad:
atm with all the personality changes i'm taking on, i thought it would be best to just accept things as they are and not get annoyed with people unless it's something really worth getting angry about 
hmm. my perfect day *strawberry fields forever*.. lots of ideas.. can't possibly decide (shakes head, sorry)



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -yay-ish
The Death Penalty -absolutely not
Premarital Sex -yay-ish (i recently joined a church that doesn't agree with it in the slightest ) i've always thought it important to wait until you really feel right about it, and it's not just some drunken foolery, ...but i never beheld someone that important to me :blushed:
People are inherently good -of course 
Destiny /:
Done drugs no. i'm easily influenced with some things.. but no
Kissed in the rain -nay
Re-reading a good book -heh, always --fight club, alice in wonderland.. the list is faaar too long


----------



## Sloach

*Alright then lets do this.*

Hi. I'm new. I was gonna start an introductory thread but I got distracted by this one. 

Personal ~

* Name - Justin. I prefer to be called Captain Awesome or Vastly Superior Man however.
...I'm kidding. Justin works. But seriously if you WANT to call me Vastly Superior Man...

- Any nicknames? 
Jus, but only my baby sister can get away with calling me that.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male.

Location - 
Where were you originally born? 
Florrissant, MO.
Where do you live today? 
Middle of nowhere, IL.
Any interesting story behind that?
No, not really.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Indiana, PA. My girlfriend lives there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 26. I definitely don't act my age. I'm an irresponsible, childish, laid-back 60-year-old hippie at heart.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP. I guess I've been keeping up with it for the last five or so years. One of my college profs had me take the type indicator test and it has been a fun tool for understanding my own thought processes and needs ever since.

* What type do you usually test as?
Always a very strongly expressed ENFP. I'm apparently one of the most extreme ENFP's out there. Sorry if that frightens any of you. :laughing:

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I get along just fine with anyone as long as they can handle me. I'm pretty fond of using awkwardness as a tool to break people out of their shells, and sometimes that just backfires and I feel terrible. Then I move on and make more friends.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Never taken any of the others. I'm interested in the Enneargram though, probably do that soonishly assuming I don't get distracted. (I will.)



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed. Job market sucks in my area for a recent Army vet with no degree. I'm going back to college in January to pursue a music degree.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Two years of college before I dropped out and joined the Army. In college, I double-majored in chemistry and music with a pre-med emphasis, and minored in biology and computer science. When I go back, I'll probably be doing music composition with a minor in theater/something.

What is your dream job?
Film score composer/movie producer.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm a pretty laid-back guy with no particular expectations of any situation I find myself in other than to meet people, have a good time, and make sure everyone else is having fun too. I want to meet people to talk to about some of the interesting problems I find myself in because of my personality type and exult in the strengths I share with other ENFP's. In my experience, we've got a lot to talk about on both sides of that fence. :laughing:


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The cashiers.

Do you collect anything?
I collect witty insults.

What are your phobias?
I'm necrophobic. I fear dead things. I dunno why. Haha. Just one of those things. I get the willies if I see a dead cat on the side of the road and I can't deal with funerals at all.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Okay. Hm. Okay. Let's see. I'm going to bake a chocolate cake from scratch with way too much butter. Top it off with homemade double-chocolate frosting, and smother that in Reese's ice cream. Douse the whole thing in hot fudge and 

... 

well there's the drool, guess I can stop now.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Making other people immensely emotional over incredibly insignificant things. Either positive or negative, as long as I'm getting a rise out of them and they know it's all in good fun I'm happy. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. People who have too many pet peeves and tell you about them in list format every chance they get.
2. Ignorance, prejudice and closed-mindedness
3. Ice cream that is left out until it melts
4. Coffee that is left out until it is cold
5. Being told what I can and can't do
6. Making lists of exactly the length specified

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day where I get to sleep in til noon and wake up with a mild hangover, then go to work and do what I love until it gets boring, get paid for it, go home and see the people i love, then party my butt off that night. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
A balanced diet is the only way to stay healthy. I like meat but I can't solely or even mainly eat meat or I feel like I'm going to implode into a constipated death ball of meaty doom. I need me some carbs and fiber too. Unless it's seafood. I could live solely on shellfish and just deal with it. Dear god I love seafood...

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
Absolutely Yay.

The Death Penalty
Some deserve it, I think. I dunno. I'll get back to you on this one.

Premarital Sex
Yay. Yay. Yay.

People are inherently good
Nay. Too much evil out there for that to be the case. I would like to believe that everyone's good deep down but I've seen the darker side of the world also. Every single person on Earth is capable of evil.

Destiny
Nay. I am in control of my own life, for better or worse.

Done drugs
Yay. Experimentally. Interesting experiences with friends, never something I would want to do daily or even weekly.

Kissed in the rain
Yay. I could deal with rain every day if this happened every day.

Re-reading a good book
May. Only a truly great book is worthy of a re-read in my opinion.


----------



## hpr

Yay, my first post!


Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- rii or riikka (with small r, i hate how R looks)

* Male/Female/Trans?
- female

Location
- I live in Finland, near Helsinki that is the capital city

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
- I am 18, turning 19 in december. I think that I resemble more like a twentysomething at times, since I think I'm quite mature and definately responsible. I'm very much not into partying and typical college/university-stuff. I do like to have fun thought 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- I'm fairly certain that I'm an ISFJ. I was introduced to MBTI in spring of 2010 I think, but I got more interested like a month ago. I have found this forum and MBTI very helpful, I think I understand myself more now - if you know what I mean 

* What type do you usually test as?
- I have taken the test twice, first was an ISFJ and second time INFJ (something like 6 months apart), but I don't think it fits me.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I'n such a newbie that I have no idea. I haven't yet really tried to type my friends and family either.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
- unemployed, but I'm a full-time student at university of applied science studying computer/ict-stuff. Though my plan is to spend there just this fall, as I'll be absent for the spring, studying to get to business school/university  I think I'll want to be a economist when I'll grow up.



About You ~

- I think I am intelligent, funny, definately introverted but not always quiet, more like reserved towards new people
- I love to observe and (over)analyze
- I'm good at crafts, I sew lot of clothes
- I love dogs, and most dog-sports. Agility and obedience are the best, and clickertraining rules 
- I like to do sports and have just recently joined a gym. One of my favorite classes is bodypump

- I hope to learn more about myself and about different peronalities, hopefully I'll be able to understand other people better



Other ~

What are your phobias?
- I'm too scared of insects and trying to overcome my fear :<
- I hate when its really dark outside because I'm certain that I'll be robbed etc :<

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
- Recently I have fell in love with asian food, thai or chinese food is something that can't be described with words <3 Sushi is also great

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
- my dog (jack russell terrier), good food, sports/working out, good books, nice and considerate people, english (my favorite language along with Finnish)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
- a nice breakfast, some sporting/a long walk with my dog, reading a good book/watching a nice movie, good food, having company with people who i love, but also spending time alone (I really need that)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
- I'm a vegetarian. I eat according to a vegan diet, but I have some leather shoes/I knit with wool sometimes so I'm not fully a vegan, but at least I'm trying



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - no thanks
The Death Penalty - I think a lifelong imprisonment is better
Premarital Sex - why not
People are inherently good - I'd like to think so but reality has proven me wrong. Though luckily most are.
Destiny - hmm...idk
Done drugs - never, I guess I'm a sort-a straight edge since I dont't drink, smoke etc
Kissed in the rain - i hope to be one day, sounds nice
Re-reading a good book - YAY, I love books! Especially reading in English is great (I'm Finnish). My newest favorite author is Jodi Picoult, 19 minutes and My sister's keeper were really good!

Wow, this was a long first post


----------



## Condor

Name: On the Web, Condor

I'm male

Born and raised in Minnesota (great state roud, and would go to Japan, if I could speak Japanese :frustrating:

I'm a teenager, but I feel ridiculously older than my peers. I find I can relate to generally older citizens (especially seniors) much easier than I can to my age group.

I'm an INFP through and through (explains my feeling of years beyond my age), although I can be extroverted when need be. I've been looking into personality theory ever since my 8th grade teacher gave us a plethora of tests to take, culminating with the Myers-Briggs, and it gets more interesting the farther I go into the subject. Isabelle Myers-Briggs sure had a knack for understanding people (she was an INFP though, so that's no surprise :wink

My best friend is an ISFP, to my knowledge, and I've always had a great time around ENFPs. yet to meet any INFPs, unfortunately (well, yet to identify any) and I enjoy INFJs quite a bit, too. I just generally get along with everybody pretty well.

I'm unemployed, being a HS student is just fine for now.

My dream job would be to be an astronomer, astrophysicist, author, college hockey coach, aerospace engineer, entrepreneur, psychologist, counselor, or a professor, as of now.

Alright, About me. I'm one of those people who know what you're thinking in an instant, who have a different method of talking to everybody, who try to help others as much as they can. I am an exceptional conversationalist. I figure out how to make people laugh and enjoy themselves based on my sense of intuition, among other things. I am an exceptional student, I contemplate life a lot, what it means, what I can do, very much. Basically average INFP stuff. Hmm what else, oh, I played hockey for 10 years on high calibur teams. Unfortunately, my career has come to a screeching halt due to my repeated dislocation of my shoulder (surgery is imminent :frustrating. I have a knack for music, and love it (all music except most forms of bad computer generated sound are fine w/me), especially orchestra stuff. And I love video games (Final Fantasy is awesome :happy.
I guess I hope to learn more about people, their traits and personalities in general, along with learning more about my type. Being part of a community is always a good thing, additionally.

Toy store section: Electronics :laughing:
Collecting: Memories
Phobias: deep water, rejection, and faliure, among other things.
Fave Food: Hmm I don't feel like describing, but its absolutely brilliant shrimp.
Things that make you happy: Seeing my impact on others, overcoming an obstacle, achieving a goal, winning an argument (esp. about my values). Also, when my dog is all enthusiastic when he sees me :happy:
Pet Peeves: numerous random words get on my nerves (including "peeves" :dry, having dirt under your nails knowingly, people who text 1-word replies to huge texts, anybody who isn't open to seeing multiple points of view.
Perfect day: An empty one :laughing:

God and Souls: Yay
Death penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Nay
Inherent Good in people: Yay times 2
Destiny: Yay/Nay, You are given the road, you are the one who decides which routes to take.
Drugs: Nay, nobody ever should
Kissed in the Rain: Nay
Re-Read a good book: Yay


----------



## hmm

*A little something.*

*Basics*
* Name - Hmm
- Any nicknames? "H"

* Male/Female/Trans? F

Location - Canada. 
Any interesting story behind that? Permafrost?
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Somewhere warm.

Age - How old are you? early 20s. 
Do you think you act your age? NO. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 10 and 70.




*Personal(ity)*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISFP (may feel more INFP-ISTP at times); not long

* What type do you usually test as?
ISFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Just don't act like a jerk or forcefully impose anything on me and we'll be dandy.


*About You*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I don't do paragraphs
looking to learn more about other personality types and their interactions with others




*Other*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzles, sports/games, stuffed animals sections.
Do you collect anything? Many.
What are your phobias? Spiders.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. As long as it's good and edible.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies...?
God and Souls: Hey?
The Death Penalty: Nay.
Premarital Sex: Maybe.
People are inherently good: Haha-ey.
Destiny: Nay.
Done drugs: Robitussin count?
Kissed in the rain: Nay.
Re-reading a good book: Almost nayver.


----------



## Scyllae

*Personal*

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_On the forums, Scyllae will do just fine. _

Male/Female/Trans?
_Female._

Where were you originally born?
_Texas._
Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_North Carolina - no interesting story, unfortunately._
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Australia, to relax in the winter/spring weather. Great food, people, and beaches (plus the mountains) - what more can you ask for?_

How old are you?
_20._
Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_This is a fun one. I really don't - I've always gotten along a little better with older people, though I'm told I look really, REALLY young. It bugs me when people hear my age and automatically assume that I'm not fully responsible yet._



*Personal(ity)*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_As of recent tests, my type is ISTJ (strong preference for both I & J). I've been reading up on it for about 6 or 7 months now._

What type do you usually test as?
_My first test ended up as INTJ, but the past 3 or 4 have been ISTJ._

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I don't have a favorite, but I'm going to like you if you don't try to box me into what you THINK I should be. Just let me be me and I'll probably seek you out eventually. I've found that strong Es and Ps are the most difficult for me to be around for an extended period of time (even though some of my very favorite people fall into this category), and strong Fs are up there as well, but I really try not to judge by type - just how much I feel I can get along with the person._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_I got a Type 1 Enneagram result and RLOEN on the Big 5 test._


*Occupation*

Employed or Unemployed?
_Employed._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_Currently in college, psychology major._

What is your dream job?
_Trying to figure it out right now. If I could call work being independently wealthy and having a dog rescue, I would, but that's not really how the world works._

*About You*

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I would describe myself as an absolute homebody. I love surrounding myself with nice, comfy things and having an at-home pizza & movie night. I absolutely love animals and the certain people I choose to keep close to me. :tongue: I have a tendency to know what I want, which may mean less patience and increased stress when decisions either can't be made or have to go to a group consensus, which generally takes too long.

I have been a consistent lurker on this forum and finally decided to go ahead and get involved for once. I am fairly certain that I don't hang out with any other ISTJs and so it's hard for my friends to understand why I do the things I do. Seeing that more of you deal with the same issues helps._



*Other*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_Easily the board games, I think. LIFE & Cranium are particular favorites._

Do you collect anything?
_Nope._

What are your phobias?
_Creepy-crawlies of all kinds, especially spiders. (Plenty of other things I'm afraid of, but none are as life-interrupting as spiders.) Oh, and chalk. I don't want to touch it, I don't want to hear it, I don't want to THINK about it touching me. Gross._

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_I've been craving a beef & broccoli-topped rice bowl. The beef is all juicy & tender and the sauce has soaked into the broccoli, which is shockingly still crisp enough to eat. But the best part is the rice. All the sauce has crept through the bowl and ends up soaking the rice with wonderful flavor._

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_The dance dogs do when you get home, having a full gas tank on a beautiful sunny day, landing in a huge foreign city and knowing that you're going to get to explore..._

What are your top five pet peeves?
_1. People being late and not caring that it's going to impact the rest of your day's schedule
2. Finding out the internet is out
3. Cyclists in the road when I'm in a rush
4. Blaming immature behavior on alcohol
5. When the toilet paper isn't replaced and you've already used the bathroom_

What would a perfect day be like for you?
_Waking up around 9:30 on a clear day (early-mid 60s weather throughout, light breeze) and reading in a chair next to the window while eating a light breakfast, walking the dog, having a picnic with a few of my friends, just not worrying for once._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_Not vegetarian, but not a huge meat-eater either. I guess more meat than vegetables on average._


----------



## akkadian

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Maz
- Any nicknames?
^

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Now in SoCal, long story for another day.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Tahiti because I've never been there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
19. No. 20.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ, <2 weeks.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Don't want to find out.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
--


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Bio Major.

What is your dream job?
No one should have a "dream job". A dream job should be something that you like, in which case it becomes more of a hobby or something. I like traveling, so I guess my dream "job" is to travel.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I don't really like describing myself... I'm taking a break from studying atm. School sucks. Life sucks right now. I came here to find out a little about myself.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
-Flying objects section: kites, rc planes, etc.
Do you collect anything? 
-Nope.
What are your phobias? 
-Addressing crowds? Idk.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
-Foreign food, pretty much unknown.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
-What?
What are your top five pet peeves?
-I hate it when people touch my stuff. Or when they don't wash their hands after they use the bathroom. Driving/walking slowly. Allowing food to pile up around your mouth when you eat, making me lose my appetite. Loud music that I don't like. 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
-Chill at the beach.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
-Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Still chewing over this. Leaning to nay.
The Death Penalty- Yay.
Premarital Sex- Yay.
People are inherently good- No.
Destiny- Nay.
Done drugs- Yes, smoked pot just to see what the fuss was about.
Kissed in the rain- No.
Re-reading a good book- Sure.


----------



## fenryrr

*Basics~*
Name:* Laura*
Nicknames: Elfie [because my ears poke out of my hair a lot ], Leelore
Gender: Female 

Location: Born in Georgia, was adopted and moved to Florida...then moved back to Georgia. :crazy:
- Later on in life, I'd love to live in Bergen, Norway. It supposedly rains upwards or 280 days a year. It's so awesome. If that doesn't work, then Scotland would be nice. And if I decide to stay in the USA, I'll probably move up into the Northwest where it rains a lot and is colder than Georgia haha. I don't respond well to heat or sunshine. Rain and cold make me so much happier. 

Age: *17*, though I typically act much older than my age, unless I'm really hyper..in which case I'm crazy. 

*Personal(ity) ~*
I'm an XNFP according to Myers-Briggs. I've been interested in personality typing for about a year. 
I usually type as an INFP, but I'm not convinced of the I. 
I don't prefer specific types, really. 
I'm either an Enneagram 2 or 4, but I'm leaning much towards 4. 

*Occupation~*
I'm a senior in high school. 
I have no idea what my dream job would be. I've been thinking of interior design..

*About You~*
I'm an aspiring viking.  I would love to be Scandinavian...and I dream to live in Scandinavia at some point in my life. Umm..I'm pretty short, about 5'3", but I don't mind. I'm a bit of a hypochondriac, but yeah. I---like to draw sometimes. I have many interests and love to learn. I mostly listen to metal, but I can appreciate other forms of music. I would love to play cello or the hurdy-gurdy. Give me a random object; I can personify it. I love interesting people. Ummm...I don't know what else to say. 

I hope to learn more about myself and others through this forum. 

*Other~*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Board games*
Do you collect anything? *Ideas and memories *
What are your phobias? *Abandonment, heights, bugs, being sick*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I love this dish called pasta vodka. It's a dish of rigatoni pasta in a cream and tomato sauce with onion, cheese, and spices. It tastes good with or without vodka. *
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Rain, snow, leaves, orchids..creative conversations where ideas are bounced back and forth *
What are your top five pet peeves? *I'd rather not get into this.. >.<*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Rainy, cold, purple sky. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I love me some chicken. *

*Yay or Nay?~*
God and Souls* Ehhhh*
The Death Penalty *No*
Premarital Sex *Yes*
People are inherently good *Ehhhh*
Destiny *Yes-no*
Done drugs *Yes *:sad:
Kissed in the rain *Yes *
Re-reading a good book:* Yes*


----------



## Jackdaw

Yo'ha 

Personal ~

* Jackdaw will do

* Female, actually.

Location - Melton mowbray, in Leicestershire, England. Also ma' port o' origin. We make stilton cheeese. And pork pies. And we have a stuffed two-headed calf in the town museum. 

Age - Set sail 19 years ago. Though you may be forgivin for thinking its 5 or 40, depending on my mood roud:

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - Ive been lightly looking into it for a while. Occasionally.... for about a year and a half. I found that I was an INFP, and when reading through some of the information relating to them, and reading some of the stuff on here, I definately feel I can relate. In some cases, more than I ever have before. I blew my mind away at first (others?!?!? Like..... LIKE ME?!?!?! Holy Cow!!!!), but Ive got more used to it as time has gone by. 

I did, initially, post on a simular forum, which shut down. Was it related to this one? Was there a version of this one, and it moved? I got a little bit confuzzled.

I have a little ENFP business suit, for those who may wonder at times. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - I dont know. Though ive done some reading on my own type, I have less knowledge of others. There do seem to be certain sorts which will drive me bat-shite, though I tend to be reasonably amiable most of the time. I dislike shallowness, and tend to stongly detest arrogance.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - Ive not, reeeeeeally..... Star-sign wise, if its any help, I'm an Aries sun sign, a moon Libra and a rising Capricorn, which actually describes me pretty well, if giving away a little more information than im comfortable with. (may I mention - I know how devided people are by these things. I personally am not completely convinced by all of it, but I do feel that when and where a person is born, and what the universe is doing around them at the time, can have an effect. Alot of the problems with these things, I feel, stem from human interpretation.)



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - Jobseeking

What is your education? - Currently at college

What is your dream job? - I wish I knew. I have far too many interests. I enjoy art, music, media, history, physcology, anything to do with the natural world....

About You ~

Ha, I think I may have rambled enoguh as it is. I apologise :blushed:
Im an eccentric, though generally amiable individual. Ive been told that when I'm trying to be polite, I appear offensive and insincere - and that when when I'm truelly narked, I appear horrifically polite. Apparently, my sarcasm confuses people, as they cant tell if im being truefull or not; and when I tell the truth, it seems to rarely be believed. But hey.

Oh, and I will be strange, and I will be random. I will apologise for it once, and only once :tongue:

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Anything that makes a noise or has buttons and flashing lights :tongue: Actually, I like every part of a toy store. I have fond memories of once being with a friend (we were.... 15, me thinks) and spending far two long palying with the large playmobile train set - Making in speed uncontrolable down ramps and into little, wooden people and other toy vihicles.... ahhhh, good times :tongue:
What are your phobias? - I have a form of social anxiety. I also dislike heights, and needles.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - NOODLES..... and prawn crackers roud: and SQUID :tongue: and cherries and CHOCOLATE RAISINS......
What are your top five pet peeves? - Arrogance, as metioned. And a gap in the curtains. And being interrupted, though I know that I do it myself, at times.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I have roughly Pagan beliefs, myself. They can be difficult to describe breifly.
The Death Penalty - Who are we to decide, who lives and who dies? Its a diffult one. In a perfect world, when it can be accurately judged - then yes. I remember hearing about this one man... he'd lived a good while into his life sentance... its hard to describe my thoughts, really. He'd... lived past his time. His life had ended. It would have been best, and fairest, for all involved, if he could go.
Premarital Sex - Perfectly natural.
People are inherently good - .....
theres in no black and white. Its too complicated for people to be inherently good.
Destiny - sometimes
Done drugs - Jawohl!
Kissed in the rain - roud:
Re-reading a good book - Definately, I do. Do you mean now? Thats also yes :tongue:


----------



## AirRisk

Personal ~ ISFJ

My name is Airidas, my nickname for internet pages are airidrisk, because my all name with surname is Airidas Riškus and i use first letters, Airid Risk = airidrisk, and i am a male person. You can see it from my name, because in my country all men has name's with ending in "-as" like for example: Tomas, Jonas. For girls it will be like for example: Toma, Joana, Marija, Erika.
I born and i live in small country of te world in Europe, called Lietuva (Lithuania in english). If i can get up and go where i want, i think i will go to forest in winter. 
My age is 22, but i would like to be 21, i think i am acctually acting older (like 26)

I am an ISFj, i am reading about personality since i am 11, but about MBTI i read only than my teacher gives me advice to check it in test 

Occupation ~
I am unemployed now, but i will be in next two months
I am GIS specialist (Geographic Information Systems) in professional bachelor degree.
Yesterday i got the letter where was offering to join Elite Squad in Police in my country. This is my dream job, but salary is to little for me, so i do not answer.

About You ~

I am very kind and guardian for people i care, i don't like talk much, i see wrld litteraly, so it is nice to live here 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I like IT technology
Do you collect anything? Maybe the colourful balls of glass.
What are your phobias? Insafety.
What are your top five pet peeves? i have a lineolated parakeet 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Be a Superman
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? No, i am not a vegetarian, i eat normally 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay 
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## appletree

Res said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.
> 
> This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.
> 
> Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.
> 
> You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?
> 
> I'm female.
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> 
> I was born in beautiful Europe. I now live in North America. If I could get up and go anywhere in the world in this present moment, it would likely be to Africa. I'd visit Africa because of the rich history.
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> 
> I am in my 30's. At times I act my age, and at times I act either side of my age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> 
> I have typed mainly INFJ, although I seem to "present" similarly to INFP and INTJ. I present INFJ as well, but just not consistently.
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> 
> INFJ.
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> 
> I think my least favorite would be ISTP. My favorite is ENFJ.
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> 
> I have tested as e 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> I am currently working for the Government, but am interested in working for myself.
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> 
> Employed.
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> 
> Majored in English.
> 
> What is your dream job?
> 
> To have my own online business. I have some neat ideas.
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> I would describe myself as a curious person. I enjoy exploring my environment, and learning about the world. I deeply love and care about my family and friends, but need regular space for introspection. I love nature and being in quiet places, but I also really enjoy cities and glowing neon signs, bustling noisy streets and night clubs. (The latter being much less often, but that scene offers the occasional appreciated sense of balance.). I like animals, especially cats. I am not afraid of snakes and spiders, and while I am on the topic of insects, I have a love of colorful dragonflies.
> 
> For the most part, I am inicially difficult to get to know. Although I have tended to be more eventually open online, than in person. I do enjoy sharing who I am with others. I really crave to do this, but often I hold back. Although I am really trying to change this aspect of myself. I think I am hoping to get more clarity about my MBTI type with the help of this forum. I don't mind asking questions, because I believe that is a really great way to gain knowledge. I plan to ask many questions while I'm here, and hope to eventually be able to categorize my MBTI type for good.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Stuffed toys.
> 
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> Not really.
> 
> 
> What are your phobias?
> Being misunderstood, abandoned and ignored.
> 
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> Sushi. Especially the raw fish, nigiri makes me drool.
> 
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> British Comedy.
> 
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> Rude people.
> Traffic jams.
> Lateness.
> Open endedness.
> Not getting my morning coffee.
> 
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> A lazy day with plenty of time to read, write and wander. Also, no outside stress to interrupt my peace.
> 
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> Both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls
> Yay.
> 
> The Death Penalty
> Undecided.
> 
> Premarital Sex
> Nay.
> 
> People are inherently good
> Yay.
> 
> Destiny
> Yay.
> Done drugs
> Yay.
> 
> Kissed in the rain
> Nay.​


----------



## Mwuuh

(Easily distracted from what I should be doing? Not at all.)

*Personal ~*

*Name:*
My name is Vanja Marie. I've never used my middle name, but I encourage people who have difficulties pronouncing my first name just to call me Marie. So far nobody has done so.
*- Any nicknames?*
I really don't enjoy having nicknames. I've received a few (Vanjie, Vannie, Vanna Havanna, etc.), but so far the only one I've not reacted negatively to is "Vanjú". Maybe because of the fancy-looking ú.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
I'm female.

*Location:*
Born in Bergen, Norway, raised on a small island just outside Stavanger until I was twelve, when we moved to the near centre of Stavanger. Tried to get away several times, but I keep going back.
I'm trying once more, though. I'm headed to Iceland next week. Why? There's probably a better way to learn the language, but I just felt like it.

*Age:*
I'm twenty-one years old. I have no idea of what a twenty-one-year-old is supposed to act like!


*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INTJ, and I haven't been aware for this for very long. A month or two, perhaps.

*What type do you usually test as?*
I have never gotten any other result than INTJ.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not absolutely certain about this one. I've only tested two of my friends, and I can get fed up with both of them (but usually we get along; I haven't had a fight with anyone yet).


*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
At the moment I am unemployed, but I'm optimistic.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Three years in some sort of an art school. Went to England the second year. I still like drawing and art in general, but I wouldn't want to do it again.

*What is your dream job?*
I used to know the answer to this one. I no longer do.


*About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Err... Uh. Uhm. I... don't really know how to describe myself. What I hope to get out of this forum is lots and lots of information with which I can annoy my friends. Hopefully I'll make some online friends here, too.


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Puzzles and collectibles.
*Do you collect anything?* I would collect garbage if I could. But yeah, I collect figurines, books and TV-series.
*What are your phobias?* Being burned alive and closed, dark rooms.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* A freakin' big, juicy burger of sorts. I also love my mother's lasagna.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Little details amuse me! I'm also fond of cuddly cats.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* (No particular order.) 1. People who use English words in non-English sentences when there's a perfectly common non-English word available. 2. Horrible grammar. 3. People who say "EVERYBODY likes this" or "EVERYBODY should like this". 4. People who can't walk straight when I try to get past them. :mellow: 5. Bragging!

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
On the countryside/in the mountain plateaus, just the sound of *NOTHING* (maybe birds), the smell of fresh air, the sight of nature, a good sun block and a good book. No insects.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I rather wish I was a vegetarian, and I do eat vegetarian meals, but I just love the taste of beef.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Just souls.
The Death Penalty - Nnn... Not really, no.
Premarital Sex - Yeah, why not?
People are inherently good - I don't believe so, no.
Destiny - Sss... n... y... uh.
Done drugs - Never anything more than painkillers.
Kissed in the rain - I'm not sure.
Re-reading a good book - Fantastic.


----------



## Equinox

Mwuuh said:


> *Location:*
> Born in Bergen, Norway, raised on a small island just outside Stavanger until I was twelve, when we moved to the near centre of Stavanger.


Nice to see other norwegians in here!

*Personal ~*
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
_Martin_

*- Any nicknames?*
_Not IRL, just on the internet._

** Male/Female/Trans?*
_As my account states, I'm male._

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
_Born in a rather small city in Norway called Fredrikstad, currently I live in the capital of Norway - Oslo. Why? Because I'm studying at the university here.
_
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
_Nowhere, only places which only exist in my imagination._

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
_I'm 19 years old. Can still be quite childish sometimes, but likes to reflect at myself as the rather serious and careful type. Not the type who goes crazy at a party._



*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
_According to tests, I'm an ISFJ. I'm very new to this personality stuff, and haven't read anything about personality theories until the last couple of weeks._

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
_I enjoy spending time around all kinds of personalities, and most of my friends can be classified as the opposite of me - extroverts. I don't dislike definitions of a personality, just aspects of the personality if it shines well through a person._

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
_Not taken any._



Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
_Unemployed._

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
_I'm studying informatics ATM, and are planning for a master in journalistics._

*What is your dream job?*
_If I could choose, I wish I could make a living for doing absolutely nothing and just live life without concerns. I don't like to work, allthough I like to learn and practice things I like. Maybe getting paid for playing video games._


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
_I'm the rather quiet type, who has a hard time expressing feelings. I feel that even my closest friends and family doesn't really know who I am. I'm rather melancholic and feel that my life this far has been dull and without emotions, if you know what I'm talking about. Friends describes me as kind, calm and smart in a practical way._



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
_The one with toy cars._

*Do you collect anything?*
_No, but I like buying movies, video games and music, to expand my collection, but it is not something I'm craving._

*What are your phobias?*
_Answering or calling a stranger._

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
_Waffles, donuts, pizza, pasta, taco, and food with meltet cheese in/on it._

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
_Often things that are really pointless._

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
_The day where I could be in physically touch with a person I love._

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
_Carnivore._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - No, I believe lifetime scentence is a greater punishment for great crimes.
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Yes
Destiny - No
Done drugs - No
Kissed in the rain - Would do it, but haven't
Re-reading a good book - Perhaps


----------



## Sourglass

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
For now I'm content with just being called Sour. 

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Feeeemaaaaale!!


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born in San Diego, live in Los Angeles now. I moved around a lot growing up so it's nice to be in one place for a bit.

*Age - How old are you? *
I'm 22 but I feel like I'm 16.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
I started reading up on MBTI in high school and discovered I was INFP

** What type do you usually test as?*
Usually INFP but once in a while INTP


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't think I really know enough about other types to determine whether I like them or not.

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Self employed. Does that count?


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm super shy so I'm really hoping to branch out a bit and make new friends! 


Other ~

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I cloudy day curled up on the couch with my potential significant other, eating yummy food, no bad feelings or arguments, watching awesome movies and playing video games.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
VEGAN!!!!!!!!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay?
People are inherently good- Ehhhh.... Maybe
Destiny - Maybe
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## sbwhatsupdoc88

*You, me and everyone else we know*

p.s.
favourite section of toy shop: mechana and wii
do you collect anything: postcards
what are your phobias? air planes and sleeping downstairs
describe your favourite foods until you *drool* pizza, marshmallows,chocolate,icecream,marmite,chicken drumsticks, party food, posh food...the list goes on 
stuff that makes me happy: puddles, thursdays, winter sales, good food, the day a data hacker cracked twitter and social media died...oh, and apple cider
what would a perfect day be like: the day I found a job ad with no previous experience required for 7.00phr...and david cameron gets sacked.
veggie/carnivore? cannibal - can't live without it.

yay/nay
God+ souls? nay - the universe creates itself (stephen hawking)
death penalty - nay although we'd have better lawyers...life would be interesting again
premarital sex - yay that's what everyone does
people are inherently good - nay everyone's got a dark side
destiney - yay
done drugs - yet to try
kissed in the rain - ditto
re-read good books? lotr: return of the king, deathly hallows 
:crazy:


----------



## sbwhatsupdoc88

sorry - forgot to add first half:
Name:
for the purposes of this forum: bob. not being a copy cat but someone in my youth group used to complain about a neighbour from hell, eventually they got called bob...person in question was a girl - nothing personal
age 22 but sometimes 17
male/female - a guy would be nice
myers briggs type: entp 5w4 visionary
least favs: guardians (doorkeepers), caregivers
unemployed
8 gcse's
dream job: comms officer(air force)
me: talkative, popular among friends, personal expression through art, like media and new technology, a creative thinker, been known to see the future at times but not a prophet
that's all folks
:wink:


----------



## FuzzyWazzy

*Hello All*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Well my actual birthname is Stephanie but I feel like thats too much to say or even type so I prefer Steph.*
- Any nicknames?_* Well , I go by Mishfa to a select few and the story is pretty boring if you don't know the people. Summary: Drunk friend tried to say "Steph" and ended up saying "Mishfa" everyone laughs and the name sticks.*_

* Male/Female/Trans?* FEMALE*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I was born in a small/medium town in MA and I moved to a bigger town for college in MA...went from point a to point b and thats the story im sticking to. IF I could go ANYWHERE I would probably go to China right now cause my uncle is there and from the pictures to what he tells me, it sounds awesome. And OMG, what freakin beautiful mountains they have there. I so want to hike there very badly.*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I am 20. And I have a range from like 13 to 25 :crazy: It really depends on my mood or who Im with. *




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I am an ISFP. Ive been looking at it and talking about it for about 4 months now on and off. Its become a newer obsession of mine actually.*

* What type do you usually test as? *I think Ive tests as ISFP most but it varies. I don't remember my other scores.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I honestly don't know. I do however have favorite Zodiac signs (my other obsession before it got boring). I like most signs besides Geminis for some reason.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I have not. links?:wink:*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* unemployed :crying: <--- really frustrated about this.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Yes at a four year university...big freakin school (actually thinking of a smaller school) Im majoring in Psychology but thinking of switching to Animal Science.; hmmmm*

What is your dream job?
*dream job : get paid to pet kitties all day long:laughing: but really I would love to be a Veterinarian or Psychologist.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I read through everyone elses to get an example on what to write and I liked one guys style;LIST!!

-I love cats
- and Astrology
-Im extremely shy and really hard to get to know
-I like talking politics and having debates although Im not exactly well researched.
- Im very indecisive 
-I think I might have ADD (after taking a 30 min break from this lol)
-I have blue eyes, brown hair and I wear glasses.
-I like video games
-Love love love movies
-greatly appreciate art but don't have the know how or patience to do my own. :blushed:
-inappropriate at times

What Id like to gain: Im really shy and Im here to connect with anyone and everyone! Looking for some love i guess :blushed: *



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* balls and sports stuff then the video games section*
Do you collect anything? *Right now, fortune cookie slips!*
What are your phobias? *spiders, social situations, conflict, heights, rejection*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I love lobster!!! with lots of butter and a triple chocolate fugde cake please *
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* sarcasem, The Office, Flight of the Concords, everything can be funny with the right mindset*.
What are your top five pet peeves?*people who judge before knowing!, people who dont answer texts or take so long that I dont even want to hear back from them, people who eat their boogers, forceful people, idiots, mean people manipulation...*
What would a perfect day be like for you?* wake up to the birds chirping , boyfriend makes me banana panackes while listening to "Banana Pancakes " by Jack Johnson, then a leisurly bike ride, A love lunch near a beach, then swimming with friends, nice book reading time, Then getting some work done, then family dinner, A movie with my hunnay and snuggle/bed time. aka lots of love!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *NAY*
Premarital Sex *YAY*
People are inherently good *YAY*
Destiny *YAY*
Done drugs *YAY*
Kissed in the rain * NAY* :sad:
Re-reading a good book *YAY*


----------



## thunder999

Name: David

I am male

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
MY type is INTJ and I have been interested for about six months.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm not very sure but I generally disagree with people with strong feeler preferences.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 5 wing 6
Big five: RCOEI



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed-studying further

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm very confident with high opinions of my self, not particularly optimistic or pessimistic, very rarely emotional, fairly cold, proud and mostly contented. I hope to gain more information on personality types and interesting discussion from this forum.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - yay
Premarital Sex - no good reason against - yay
People are inherently good - nay - people do what gives them most benefits
Destiny - NAY
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book -nay


----------



## NetJunkie

*My Current Obsession *

*Hi Everyone!! I am super new to all of this but have been obsessed with finding out more and more about all this personality classification stuff. As an EPFN I have always been intuitive and have always been intrigued by human behavior.  I definitely fit quite nicely into this category. Its nice to know that I am not the only "weird" one always analyzing the "hidden meanings." I have never been a part of a forum, but I'm eating this up!! Thanks!! *

Personal ~

* Name - * Jenn *

* *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I was born in Northern Virginia, Raised in a small town in WV only about 20 mins away. I am definitely a small town girl who loves to only visit the city. It's nice where I live because I am still in the country but only about an hour from DC. Great Job Oppurtunities!! Eventually, I would love to move to SC to stay away from cold weather. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I am 23, but have always been more mature for my age. I think on levels way beyond the simple. And that I believe is why I have never acted my age. As far as what age I resemble? Well that's hard to tell considering I have a few friends and aquaintances much older than me who are (and prob never will be) much more immature. But if I could categorize what age level it "should" be then I would say early to mid 30's *



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*EPFN- About a week now*

* What type do you usually test as?*?? Same question- ALWAYS EPFN, Idealist for sure. *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*Im not too sure yet, considering that I am new to the classified theories, but after little research it is probably more the "Artisans".. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I did take the Enneargram a day or two ago, and I tested as a Type 2. I haven't done too much research on this yet, so Im looking for knowledge if anyone has input. *



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?_*Employed( 4 years) - New Home Sales- I love it!! *_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Highschool, went to college, got too distracted and didn't finish..BUT I will be going back at the right time. Originally I was Bio/Chem major and loved it, but since I feel as if Sales will be my career I will look into Marketing/Advertising. *
What is your dream job?
*Haha! Alot- Probably travel the world, research animal behavior and capture Nature's beauty. *

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
* Total EPFN <3 Love Love Love Music. Horses Are My Passion. Family & Friends are My Life. <3

I have a very small group of friends (by choice). I really value the people in my life and look at all of them as Family. I would do anything for them. I'm pretty outgoing when in a comfortable environment, but can be shy at times too. I get frustrated when I don't feel understood. I can say with time, I have become a bit more cynical  My life and experience, that I have gone through and witnessed, has allowed me to still be optimistic but a 'realist' as well. I am not naive by any means, BUT I do turn the bad into the good, always.  I am spiritual and believe that there is purpose and meaning to the life we live.  Negatives: Repetitive,Self-Conscious at times, always looking for approval. Emotional!! Indecisive. High Expectations of Family/Relationships. Hard Time completing things. Anxiety!! *

*As far as what I hope to get out of this forum- well simply enough I like talking to people who have insight on things beyond the obvious. Its nice to hear others ideals and opinions. Even though, we all may be different and look at things in a different way, I appreciate the other side of things. Its nice to know that there are people out there who analyze the way I do, and even far beyond that!! It blows my mind, and I love it! *


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Nothing particular..anything cool- love games too!*
Do you collect anything?*No.*
What are your phobias?*SPIDERS- the legs freak me out, I guess centipedes or silverfish too. But hey Snakes are AWESOME, they have no legs!!*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*Indecisive ol' me. Sushi and chinese. *
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?*Top Five- Whoa- Inconsiderate People. Toilet Seat (MEN!), Ewwwe Armpit Hair lol, although I do NOT want my man to shave it..just don't let me see it. Ever. Alot More Its just hard for me to think of them now, they come up randomly.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?* SUNNY, WARM, with Friends and Family. On the beach. Riding My Horses  Maybe even a little Drinking. There's alot I love to do! *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- _*Yay*_
The Death Penalty- *50/50*
Premarital Sex- *Yay*
People are inherently good- *By Chioce*.
Destiny- *Yes*
Done drugs- *Possibly.*
Kissed in the rain- *Yes*
Re-reading a good book- *Love it!*

*Thanks for taking the time to read if you did!! *


----------



## NetJunkie

FuzzyWazzy said:


> What would a perfect day be like for you?* wake up to the birds chirping , boyfriend makes me banana panackes while listening to "Banana Pancakes " by Jack Johnson, then a leisurly bike ride, A love lunch near a beach, then swimming with friends, nice book reading time, Then getting some work done, then family dinner, A movie with my hunnay and snuggle/bed time. aka lots of love!*



Love Banana Pancakes!! I <3 Jack.


----------



## Jazibelle

_Name_ =
* Rose*
_Any nicknames?_ = 
*my brother and I used to have nicknames for fun... he called me chop suey...*
_ Male/Female/Trans?_ =
*Female*
_Originally born?_ =
*Montreal-Canada*
_Where do you live today?_ 
*Montreal-Canada*
_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment?_ =
* hawaii (it looks soo beautiful there) or Italy (would love to go back to Italy)*
_My age? _ =
* 39*
_Do I act my age?_ =
*yes*
_What is my Myers-Briggs personality type _ =
*INFJ *
_how long have I been reading on personality theory?_ = 
*1 year*
_What type do I usually test as?_ =
*ENFJ - INFJ*
_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_ = 
*I think I get along with most types...*
_the Enneargram_ =
*2*
*Employed*
_What is my education?_ = 
*it's different here in Montreal, didn't like school, finished my secondary 5, 
went to cegep in graphism didn't like that, studied in multimedia got a diplomas, 
then whent back to school to be a nurces aid got that too.*
_What is my dream job?_ = 
*brainstorming* or work for the CIA or FBI ... 
_how would I describe myself _ = 
*easy going, love to laugh (life's to short), love to talk/listen about serius stuff 
too, love music & sing (for myself), listening + watching other people.*
_What I hope to get out of this forum_ =
* friends*
_What is my favourite section at the toy-store?_ = 
*figurins*
_Do I collect anything?_ 
*books *
_What are my phobias?_ = 
*when I was young, to be crazy... It's to late now... :wink: now I think it would be 
the infinity, but I wouldn't call it a phobia, so you're thinking *
_''then why is she saying it if it's not that... + it's already sooo long to read!!
will she get on with it !!! ''_ *see what I mean...* :tongue:
_My favourite food_ =
*Dark chocolat, Noir Desir hmmmm!*
_What are my top five pet peeves?_ =
*condescendant people, People who are mean to animals, Noisy eaters, 
How opening any cheap electronic item these days requires cutting up your 
finger with cheap impossible to open plastic molding covering, *
_What would a perfect day be like for me?_
*I wake up in my log cabin seeing from the big window the sun coming up, 
I can feel my companion's warm body beside me as he's waking up too, I get up 
to prepare breakfast, then dressed to head outside and feed the animals, milk 
the cow, pick a few eggs, check out if there's any honey and probably fish in my 
lake after....* roud: 
_Do I prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ =
*both*
_God and Souls_ = *Yay*
_The Death Penalty_ = *Nay*
_Premarital Sex_ = *Yay*
_People are inherently good_ = *Nay*
_Destiny_= * Nay*
_Done drugs_ = *Yay *
_Kissed in the rain_ = *Yay*
_Re-reading a good book_ = *Yay*


----------



## difromoz

Hi...Dianne here from sunny QLD Australia (hence my user name of difromoz...most people call me Di

* Male/Female/Trans?- *I'm definitely female*

Location - I was born in Victoria and moved to QLD as an adult...gotta love the sunshine, beaches and relaxed lifestyle of country QLD coastal town / smaller-sized city
Would I like to live anywhere else? No not really, although a full time all expenses paid world trip-vacation never ending adventure would be fabulous :happy:

Age - I am 48 years old. Most people take me to be in my late 30s / early 40s both in appearance and attitude. I am very comfortable with my age and life thus far...okay I secretly wish I ...oh what's the point as an ENFP I'd only end up changing my mind again and again...and...

Personal(ity) ~* ENFP*but I also test as INFP sometimes too. I've been interested in personality theory most of my adult life but have only recently discovered Myers-Briggs typing and the enneargram very recently. Enneargram Type 2w3

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I get on with most personality types although I generally don't like extremes of any type

Occupation ~ I am a freelance writer / kids party host / host parent for international students / mother / partner

* Employed or Unemployed?- *I freelance mostly so self-employed*

What is your education? Some college- trainer & Assessor, counselor / life coach , copywriter

What is your dream job?- *I am actually doing it!!!*

About You ~

I am a bit of a strange one I guess, in that I am extroverted and introverted at the same time (some would call that moody). I love trying new things and tend to get bored quickly once I've mastered the details (although my istj partner would argue that I never actually get to the details so I never actually master anything properly!) 
But all in all; I live life to the max albeit with a little appreciated more mature wisdom these days. I am pretty much always upbeat and fun to be around. Hate those dark clouds that want to ruin my day / life / fun / values / etc...
Why am here? I love to learn. Typical ENFP / INFP ...makes me more of an XNFP nature that must understand everything...oh If I am interested in the subject that is :blushed:

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Gees- that changes daily!!!:laughing:
*Do you collect anything?*Yep- lame dogs, homeless cats, broken hearts, clutter, plenty of might be useful one day stuff...etc
*What are your phobias?* Dying and my friends and family discussing how clean my house was at the funeral / wake!
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*- Too many favorites...chocolate, chocolate, pasta, vegies, ribs...gees do I just have to choose one? :wink:
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Love seeing people having a great time, in love, happy, succeeding, etc
*What are your top five pet peeves?*- Hate conflict / arguments, bullying, cruelty, routine, awkward silence
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
Not having a cross word with anyone...having others freely give their assistance without having to remind them or ask for it- a day at the beach with friends and family...God I don't know! Do anything today and tomorrow I might change my mind! :laughing:
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
* Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yep
The Death Penalty- Nope
Premarital Sex- Of Course!!!
People are inherently good- Definitely!!!
Destiny- Yep...but I'll change it if I don't like it!!!:happy:
Done drugs- Yep although didn't try till I was late 30s- but detest them!
Kissed in the rain- Yep but should do more often!
Re-reading a good book- Nope- how boring!!!:laughing:


----------



## Siriusly

*
Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* I'm fine with Dan, Danny, Daniel or anything really.
*

* Male/Female/Trans?* Trans. Female-to-Male.
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* 
I've lived in Middle Tennessee all my life, but moved from Maury County to Davidson after my mom remarried. 
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* 
Anywhere in the UK. A lot of my ancestors are from there, and it would be nice to see it.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm fourteen. I like to think that I act older than my age. I'm not generally hyper, and I'd much rather spend my time reading a good book or drawing than getting involved in all the stupid drama that others my age usually partake in.

*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I am an INFP, and I am pretty new to personality theory.
** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP. 
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? * 
I usually get along well with other introverts, especially INTPs, INFJs and, though I've only met one other than myself, INFPs.
*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* 
Unemployed. Not many places will hire a fourteen-year-old, and I'm sure there are adults who need those jobs much more than I do.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I am in eighth grade right now, taking mostly ninth grade-level classes. 

*What is your dream job?* 
I would love to be a therapist, psychologist, tattoo artist, bass player or translator. 

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *
My greatest joys in life are listening to music (AFI, Queen, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Beethovan, Mozart, Depeche Mode and Poison are just a few that I enjoy), reading good books (especially anything by Jim Butcher), sipping soy chai lattes, drawing and painting. I could spend weeks in complete solitude and be fully content. I love to learn about anything and everything, and am enthusiastic in my classes. I am not very good at making lasting friends, since most people my age would not like to discuss life, music that isn't by Justin Beiber or Wakka Flakka Flame, Harry Potter, the possibility of psychic powers, or any other subject that I would, and people older than me consider me to young to participate in their conversations. Despite this, I do still make an effort, and I tend to be the friend that you come to if you want to vent to someone who won't judge you. 

*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? * 
I haven't been in one for ages, so I couldn't tell you. 
*Do you collect anything?* 
Not really. 
*What are your phobias?*
I am scared of death, losing those close to me, spiders and elevators. Oh, and house centipedes. Those things are freaking creepy. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
A steaming, thick, spicy vegetarian chili with four types of beans topped with monterey-jack cheese and a dollop of cool sour cream served with crackers. 
*What are your top five pet peeves? * 
Ignorance, mean-spirited behavior, unjustness, loudness, and bigotry. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
It would begin with a fruit smoothie, pumpkin pancakes and hashbrowns, and then I would go browsing at a mall, maybe go and see a good movie. I might go get a massage afterwards and go to a concert of some sort. I would end it with dinner at a nice restaurant and a book. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *
Vegetarian.:happy:


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* On the fence.
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay for others, Nay for me.
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay, but it sounds nice.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?

>> Cloud Nine


*** Male/Female/Trans?

>>Female


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

>>Born in Vietnam. Currently in California. I would like to be in Cancun at the moment because it is beautiful there 


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

>>I am very easy going, but I am mature when it comes to matters that are important.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

>>ENFJ. I only recently found out about it.


*** What type do you usually test as?

>>Tested 3 times total. All 3 times gave me the same result, which was ENFJ. 


*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

>>Don't know other types to answer this question. Intend to read up on them in the future.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

>>Took the Enneargram on the same day that I registered for this nick because I was asked for the Enneargram type when I filled out my registration details on this site. I looked up to see what the heck Enneargram was. So, I took it on the same day that my nick got registered LOL I am typed 2.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
>>Employed


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

>>Bachelor of Science degree in Biology; Doctor of Pharmacy degree. Working on another degree at this time, but I decline to state it because it is work in progress.  I am a very ambitious person. 


What is your dream job?

>>Travel the world the help cure the sick in the far corners of the globe.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

>>I thrive on humanitarianism. What I hope to get out of this forum is to understand different personalities better so I can better interact with others. Interpersonal interactions are a big part of our lives in all walks of life. One can never learn enough. Therefore, I am here to learn.




Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls (both)
The Death Penalty (nay)
Premarital Sex (nay)
People are inherently good (Yay)
Destiny (Yay)
Done drugs (Nay)
Kissed in the rain (Yay)
Re-reading a good book (Yay)


----------



## supacrush

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
supacrush

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Originally from Auckland, New Zealand, currently live in Melbourne, Australia.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
A 5 star hotel with a nice view. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm in my 30s.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP. For a few years but a lot more in the last few days.

* What type do you usually test as?
ENTP. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
PhD in philosophy.

What is your dream job?
No idea - many, and also none.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Reading this forum I'm so happy to have found that all these things I thought were crazy personal quirks seem to be common ENTP traits. There are other people like me in the world!


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't like toy stores
Do you collect anything? no
What are your phobias? moths, especially giant ones
Describe your favourite food until you drool. cake, seafood, garlic, scrambled eggs with sultanas mixed in
Some of the things that you give you jollies? conversation with someone smart and funny 
What are your top five pet peeves? whingers, slow talkers, ignorant people, finding a giant moth flapping around in my room at 3am
What would a perfect day be like for you? a sunny day with hot sex and conversation and a nice cup of tea
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls nay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good nay
Destiny nay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain yay 
Re-reading a good book yay in the past but nay due to lack of attention span


----------



## mizzzgoingcrazy

Hey 

** Name -* 
Maria
*- Any nicknames? *
Mizzzgoingcrazy, Mizzz, Crazy, MGC

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female



*Location - *
*Where were you originally born?*
Portugal 

*Where do you live today?*
Portugal, might change in a couple of months.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *
California, because I love it.


*Age - *
*How old are you?*
I'm 17 years old.

* Do you think you act your age? *
Not really, I dont consider age relevant, I think numbers dont define anyone, I believe its wrong to categorize someone for their age, I usually chat, date people in their 20s Ive always been this way, I also have friends that are in their 40s or 50s. I feel more comfortable chatting older people than people who are my age.




*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP, Ive been reading about it for a week or two now, Ive been studying it alot, yes Im still a newbie but Im very interested about it.
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
INTP

*Other Test results - *
Enneagram, type 5

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Since Im so new I dont really know, I usually hang out with all kinds of people.


*Occupation ~*
Student

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major*.
Im in the 12th grade

*What is your dream job?*
I want to be a musician, a writer, a researcher, a...theres so much I want to do, so much I want to learn and so little time...

*About You ~*

Im a dreamer, I spend the most of my time day dreaming.
Im said to be cold, distant, I do have some trouble when in comes to expressing what I feel, I always seem to hide behind my music, my writing and my reading.
Musics my life, I play piano, guitar and I sing,I also like editing pictures. 
Arts my passion still I dont create things so others can understand the way I feel I do it because I feel the need to, I do not take orders I will not be tamed I am the way I am.
Im not a girly girl I like bugs and all kinds of rodents, Im an atheist I do believe in reincarnation still I dont follow any religion, I am very interested about new languages, history and cultures rather than my own, I can speak 5 languages at the moment, my goal is to learn 3 more. 
Blacks my favorite color, Im often said to be weird, but who has the right to say what is normal and what is not? I love guns and sharp weapons I dislike homophobics, heterossexists, racism and cruelty to animals. 



*Other ~
*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The little toy instruments, comics, or Pokemon.
*Do you collect anything?*
No

*What are your phobias?*
I dont have one, not trying to act tough lol I honestly dont have something in particular that freaks me out..

*Describe your favourite food until you drool:*
I dont really have one I like to change 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Music, Ice cream, cold weather, rain, night, the moon and the stars, learning interesting things, traveling...
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls...god no, souls yes
The Death Penalty, no
Premarital Sex, yes
People are inherently good, yes
Destiny,NO
Done drugs, no
Kissed in the rain, no
Re-reading a good book, YES


----------



## SyndiCat

*Name*
Michael. 

*What do you preferred to be called?*
Mike.

*Any nicknames?*
Mike.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.

*Where were you originally born? *
Norway.

*Where do you live today? *
Norway.

*Any interesting story behind that?*
No. 

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Not saying.

*How old are you? *
Mid twenties.

*Do you think you act your age?*
Yes and no.

*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I feel like an old veteran with a drinking problem.

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
IxFx. Been reading up on Typology for 5 months now.

*What type do you usually test as?*
IFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
ESJ.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram Type 5>9>4>6>1>7>2>8>3 *//* Type 6>9>2>4>7>3>8>1>5
Cognitive Ni>Si>Ti>Ne>Fe>Fi>Te>Se

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Neither.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Military education. No major.

*What is your dream job?*
None.

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Ay, can't help myself. No other reason.

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
None.

*Do you collect anything?*
No.

*What are your phobias?*
People.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Subway.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Uh.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
If you phrased this question using flaws instead of pet peeves I would've told you my flaws, 
but since I don't know what pet peeves are I don't care to write down what is likely not to be likely.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Not saying.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
A non-diet.

*God and Souls*
No.

*The Death Penalty*
No.

*Premarital Sex*
Whatever.

*People are inherently good*
No.

*Destiny*
No.

*Done drugs*
Yes.

*Kissed in the rain*
Yes.

*Re-reading a good book*
No.


----------



## infp4w5

Personal ~

* Name - *Kim*, a common name in S Korea which marks about 20% of the Populatiion..........

- Any nicknames? no, unless its korean

* Male/Female/Trans? M

Location - Im from Seoul Metropolitan area, South Korea. 

Age - Came to Earth in 1989, but am kinda old in my own existing world. but sure im not in my thirties yet. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Im an INFP, have known the MBTI for almost 3 yrs. 

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP of course

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 

fav- ummm it depends, least fav- ESTJ

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram 4w5



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed in the army right now, since korean males should serve in the army for 2 years.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

English Literature, but sooner Ill switch to Composing 

What is your dream job? 

Singer-songwriter or in a big frame, an ARTIST


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm an INFP who tries to seek rights and ignore responsibilities. I daydream every moment except when I go to sleepp.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 

Lego? .......lol

Do you collect anything?

Maybe friends....


What are your phobias? 

social maybe.... people im not familiar with, crowds, crowded & opened places(ex - school hallways) etc.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 

umm Spaghetti, korean foods such as kimbob, ramyun, doekbok-gi etc(if curious sarch for it!!), fried chicken etc

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Music, newly bought clothes, food in my stomach in the rignt time, being all by myself- listening to music at night etc

What are your top five pet peeves?

nosy pigs, pretty yet blank headed, macho-wannabes, drunkards, holywood endings

What would a perfect day be like for you? 

A day without something that must be done. nothing mandatory!!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Raised up as a Vegetarian but not anymore and no turning back, no regrets thank you

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


If you dont like it, Bless you


----------



## Lullaby

I realised I'd never actually introduced myself to this forum. By now, you probably know more about me than you would ever want to, but meh. I am bored. 

Personal ~

~ Name - What do you preferred to be called?:
Name is Ralitsa and no, I will not teach you how to pronounce it. >.> Just call me Ral, for goodness' sake! ... Jk. 

~ Any nicknames?
See above.

~ Male/Female/Trans?
Femme.

~ Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in a town some 100km away from my current location. Moved here when I was 7. Nothing interesting, really.

~ If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd take a trip round the world! If that's not an option... Somewhere in the UK. <3

~ Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I do not resemble my age in the slightest. I can act any age from five to fifty. I love candy and am often hyper and reckless, but I am also a well of wisdoms unknown to mankind.... yet. ;D


Personal(ity) ~

~ What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I believe I am an ENFP, and I've been reading on personality theory for around half a year now. 

~ What type do you usually test as?
My most common result is - surprise surprise! - ENFP, but I also get INFP a lot when I'm feeling a bit down/antisocial. I occasionally test as an ENTP, too. I have, however, never gotten an S or J type.

~ What are your favo*u*rite and least favo*u*rite personality types to be around?
I think I've already established just how much I adore INTJs, INFJs, and INTPs. Any kind of NT, really, and I do enjoy the company of the few fellow ENFPs I know. Oooh, and I love my ISTPs! As for whose company I don't like... I have a hard time with SJs sometimes, especially ESFJs. ESTPs confuse me.

~ If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My Enneagram is a mess.. I guess 7w8 fits me best, though. As for Big 5, SLUAI.


Occupation ~

~ Employed or Unemployed?
Full time student of life!

~ What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I have never let my schooling interfere with my education, and I presume it is the former that you are actually enquiring about.

~ What is your dream job?
Psychologist/therapist.  Oooor a writer, but... That's pretty vague for now.


About You ~

~ Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I... usually refrain from describing myself, as I tend to get unpleasantly verbose in trying to reveal every facet of my magically fascinating personality. See?! ~ And I got far more out of this forum than I'd ever hoped for.  Incredible people, huge amounts of insight and support and all that's good about communities in general.


Other ~

~ What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Erm... every section? ^^'
~ Do you collect anything?
Wisdom! And cans.
~ What are your phobias?
Failure.
~ Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Oh god... I'm such a glutton, I really don't think I could pick just one... Oranges.
~ Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Good food, men, books, music, and photography. 
~ What are your top five pet peeves?
Stupidity, narrow-mindedness, selfishness, pettiness, nail biting.
~ What would a perfect day be like for you?
I won't get into details, but it would involve good food, a massage, a bath, a nice film and some quality time with a loved one.
~ Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
More on the vegetarian side. I only eat chicken.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

~ God and Souls
God nay, souls yay.
~ The Death Penalty
Mmph.
~ Premarital Sex
Big YAY.
~ People are inherently good
Yay.
~ Destiny
Mmph?
~ Done drugs
Nay.
~ Kissed in the rain
YAY!!~
~ Re-reading a good book
Definite YAY!



Tl;dr - I'm awesome and you love me. ^^

I am also hungry. Seriously, how many times did I mention food? :dry:


----------



## warhol65

Hi everyone!

You all can call me warhol65. I'm female. 

I was born/grew up in small town Kansas (near Topeka), but currently go to school in Missouri. I'm spending a year (hopefully 2) in France, though, for my fieldwork (I'm a cultural anthropologist). If I could go anywhere at the moment, it would be somewhere warm with lots of sunshine. Maybe a desert. (I'm cold and it's been raining a lot here).

I'm 30. I act older in professional contexts, and younger when I'm being a big nerd with my friends (like most people do, I think). 

I'm an INFP, and I've been reading about MBTI on and off for 5-6 years. I've taken the test several times and it always comes out the same. For Enneagram, I'm a type 4. Ages ago I started reading about it for career ideas, but more recently I've come back to it in an effort to better understand my place in the universe. I stumbled upon this forum in the process, and since I'm the only INFP I know, I thought it would be a great way to chit chat with others like me.

I'm not sure what personality types I like/don't like to be around, since I can never remember what my friends' types are and I don't talk about it with acquaintances. Generally I get along with everyone. Even though I like a lot of extroverts, they tire me out quickly, and judging-type people annoy me sometimes. 

I'm working on a PhD, and I have a MA in anthropology and a BA in art history. Being a professor is my dream job, with book editor as a close second. I've always thought graphic design was pretty awesome too.


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?--Legos.
Do you collect anything?--Not really, though I'm kind of addicted to office supplies. I really like buying notebooks, even when I don't need them.
What are your phobias?--heights and needles. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.--This changes by the moment, but right now it's ginger chicken from my favorite restaurant at home; with shitake mushrooms, baby corn, bell peppers, and steamed rice. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?--anything random and absurd. For instance, a 60 year old man wearing black socks and clear jelly sandals at the beach.

What are your top five pet peeves?--people who cut in lines, dirty toaster ovens that smoke and stink up a room, celebrity gossip, "spicy" food that isn't spicy at all, and Twilight.

What would a perfect day be like for you?--this changes with my mood. At the moment, I'd say staying in pajamas all day, ordering in Thai food, and watching DVDs of television shows with my best friends.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?--Both, though I don't eat much meat. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls--Not really. I'm more of a Buddhist.
The Death Penalty--No.
Premarital Sex--happens.
People are inherently good--Yes, but they often don't realize it.
Destiny--sort of.
Done drugs--nope.
Kissed in the rain--nope.
Re-reading a good book--No, because I remember it.


----------



## The Exception

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

Call me by my username please.


*** Male/Female/Trans?

Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I've lived in Minnesota all my life.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

There's so many places I'd like to go that I can't choose just one.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

31. 

In some ways I act older than my age, in other ways younger. I guess you could say I feel mentally well beyond my years. Emotionally and socially, less so. I've been told I look young for my age. 

What age do I resemble most? Hmmmm. I got it. The age of reason!


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTP. I'm a very strong introvert, fairly strong NT, weak on the P. 
I've been reading personality theory since high school. I got introduced to it in my high school psych class.

*** What type do you usually test as?

INTP or INTJ. I get INTJ alot because my J/P is kinda wobbly. Occasionally I'll get some other odd type like INFP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I like all of them, really I do!

I guess if I had to pick I like my fellow INTPs the best. No bias there. :laughing:

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram: I identify most with 5w6. I have fairly strong 9, 6, and 1 scores as well.

Big Five: Variable results. What's constant is the high R (reserved) and high I (inquisitiveness). I think I'm slightly more calm than neurotic and the other two vary alot from test to test.

Oldham: Solitary style fits me the best. 


Occupation ~

Librarian

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Underemployed. I have two part-time jobs totalling about 25 hours a week.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

M.S. in Library Science
I majored in biology in college before that

What is your dream job?

Similar to what I do now but with less cranky library patrons.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm an INTP. I'm too lazy to write a paragraph. :tongue:

What I hope to get out of the forum: Enlightenment and just good ol' fun

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

The games section

Do you collect anything?

Personality type labels

What are your phobias?

Fear itself and death. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Its high in fat and sugar and orgasmic. Care to guess?

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Jolly Ranchers
Jolly Ol' Saint Nick
Jolly Roger
The Jolly Green Giant


What are your top five pet peeves?

Intolerance
Injustice
Narrow mindedness
People who have long lists of pet peeves (that's why I'm only going to include four here)


What would a perfect day be like for you?

A day I don't have to work and I can just do as I please. Mostly reading for pleasure and surfing the Internet. Maybe go out for a drive to somewhere interesting, listening to kick-ass tunes. 


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
I'm agnostic

The Death Penalty 
I'm opposed to it. How can you be totally sure without a doubt the person you're about to execute is in fact guilty? Also, even people who convinct the most heinous crimes can be rehabilitated and turn themselves around. Third, I think life in prison without parole in some ways is worse than death.

Premarital Sex 
I personally don't see why you need to wait to get married to have sex but I respect the decisions of those who do decide to wait.

People are inherently good 
For the most part, yes

Destiny
I don't really believe in fate. I think our brains are wired to notice the coincidences in life to give the illusion its destiny

Done drugs
Do prescription drugs and caffeine count?

Kissed in the rain
Nope, haven't done that yet

Re-reading a good book
Rarely. There's so many books I want to read that if I kept rereading things, I'd never get around to my "to-read" list

​
~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Name: Angelic Gardevoir. You're not getting anything else outta me.
Gender: Female
Age: 20 as of this post. I occasionally shift to about 10 when joking around. :tongue:
Myers Briggs: ENFP...for now.
Type I usually test as: INFX
Favorite/least favorite type to be around: I don't believe I have a preference.
Employment: Unemployed. Planning on being a Psych major.
About me: I'm lazy, so I'll just link to my intro thread.
Favorite section at the toy store: The video game section. ^_^
Favorite food: Pizza. Oh my God. Pizza. So many different flavors combined into one pie. The sweet, zesty tomato sauce. The subtle yet godly taste of cheese. The spicy, meaty pepperoni. The strings of cheese arising as you remove the slice. The softness as it enters the mouth. The elation that results from the nerve endings in your tongue firing when Italian perfection makes contact with your taste buds. *drool* 

Yay or Nay?
God and Souls-Maybe. Maybe not.
The Death Penalty-Only for dangerous criminals who cannot be reformed.
Premarital Sex-*shrugs* It's none of my business.
People are inherently good-For the most part, yay.
Destiny-Nay.
Done drugs-Nay.
Kissed in the rain-Nay.
Re-reading a good book-Not currently.


----------



## TheClog17

Hello all.

Personal
My name is 'The Clog 17', although just Clog is fine too and I am female.I was originally born in Surrey in the UK, but then more recently moved to the Midlands, although I go to boarding school in the South West, so it's a bit of a mixture really! I have just turned 16, although I think that sometimes I may act older (except when I get really excited about something)!!

Personality
I have only recently become interested in personality theory, having taken the test approximately a month ago and incessantly reading up on it since then. I normally test INTJ, although once it was ENTJ, but I know I'm definitely not an extrovert. After reading the type profiles I am now locked in a debate with myself about whether I am J or P, so will have to settle with being an INTx for the meantime! I did take some others but I'm not entirely sure of the accuracy...

Occupation
As mentioned earlier, I am at a boarding school in England, preparing to take my GCSE exams in the summer. I have also just picked my A Levels and have decided on Maths, Physics, Chemistry, Biology and RS (Philosophy and Ethics). I wanted to be a doctor for absolutely ages but then realised I was more interested in the theory than the actual people part of it so my dream job would probably be some sort of science related academia or research. If I could be a perpetual student that would be fantastic...constantly finding out new things to feed my insatiable curiousity!

About You
I never know what to say in these sorts of things, except perhaps that I am addicted to Sims 3, Dr Who, House and Google. I also spend a lot of my time thinking...not necessarily about anything useful!

Other
Hmm...favourite section at the toy store would probably be the computer games, although I am more of an internet shopper! I have many phobias which I'm actually too afraid to write down, although some of my less severe fears are the dark and sleep. I have too many pet peeves to write down, they are mainly grammatical things, and I can get very annoyed when people call me stressed when we are having a debate, it is just a pathetic attempt to get out of it and make me very angry.


----------



## calmgreen

Hi.

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *On here, calmgreen, or cg if you're lazy*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in London. I live in Bath. The story behind that isn't interesting.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Not sure I can be bothered. It's 10.54 at night, and I usually like where I am anyway.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 22. I tend to relate to middle aged people more - probably because I'm no good at attracting introverts my own age into my life and can't be doing with young, hedonistic extroverts - no offence. Where are all you young introverts? Not in the real world, and I don't like to form any meaningful friendship with online folks, otherwise I spend far too much time on my computer. Looks wise I have been mistaken for a teenager - good genes.*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ISFP. Did a test a while ago, plus the big 5 - they were facebook apps - I didn't give it too much thought. Then came across MBTI again by accident last week - delved in a bit deeper and got a bit obsessive. Took me a few days to work out my personality type, but I'm still not entirely sure.*

* What type do you usually test as? *INXX. I think I type as N because I respect N, but I don't have very high N myself. I think the online personality tests usually get it wrong, and fluctuate significantly.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I'm new to MBTI so I haven't really been typing people yet. I don't feel that comfortable around Es in general, since we have different energy requirements. The exception is close family members. I only have a handful of what I consider friends, who I'd type as introverts, other preferences varying.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Not taken enneagram, took the big 5 ages ago - I just remember to scoring high introversion, conscientiousness and agreeableness and low neuroticism.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Studying for an Open degree part time*

What is your dream job? * A lot of freedom, scope for outdoor work, something true to my values, with good variety, something creative. I need to be creating. Not too long hours so I can still have plenty of leisure time. Decent pay - enough to support my hobbies will do.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*This forum is going to be a huge time sink. I hope it will be useful in some way though, because I don't like wasting my time, even though I'm good at wasting my time.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I'm not big into toys anymore*
Do you collect anything? *Not in any big way, but every now and again my mother will give me coins and gems to add to those collections.*
What are your phobias? *Arachnophobia; extroverts who ask personal questions
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I'm not really hungry at the moment. But I could do with a lemon, for some reason. I once wrote what could loosely be described as a poem about a lemon. I'm drooling.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Are jollies good or bad?*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who defy the red man at busy junctions, in a cocky and arrogant way (makes me sound like an ISTJ lol), and some others but I can't be bothered to think them up*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *One where I wake up having nothing on my to do list, and can just have a free day: no obligations. I'd run out into the fresh and sunny air and smile all day long. Someone else would take care of my routine tasks like cooking. I'd love to be on a small hilltop and lean against a tree, perhaps listening to good music or the sounds of the birds and nature. I'd be alone so I could sing at the top of my voice, which I never allow myself to do. Perhaps I'd bring my tortoise with me - I don't have a tortoise but I would on my perfect day. A nearby stream would be nice, too.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I like meat and veg.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *I think so*
The Death Penalty *God no*
Premarital Sex *Oh yes*
People are inherently good *Don't know, don't want to think about, because I could spend forever thinking about such a question*
Destiny *Somewhat*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *Nope*
Re-reading a good book* Yes, not a novel though. I've got a lot of new books to read - I can't be rereading old uns*


Thank you for taking the time to read over this. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Tash

*Personal ~*

Name - What do you prefer to be called?
I am not fond of my first name so you can just call me Tash.

Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Montana but now I live in North Carolina. No real interesting story behind that move, it happened when I was two and I have not been able to escape this state... yet. It will happen though!

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Right now? Russia, the Czech Republic, the Netherlands, and Norway because those are the countries I’m most interested in.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 20, I think I act my age but I’m not sure as to how 20 year olds are actually supposed to act. Age I resemble most... I can go from about 10-30 (look I average out to my actual age!) depending on who I’m with, how sleep deprived I am, and how much caffeine I have recently consumed.



*Personal(ity) ~*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. I've been reading about personality theory on and off for about 4 years.

What type do you usually test as?
INTP or INTJ. I read about both more in depth and have come to the conclusion I am in fact INTP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Least favorite type to be around: ESXX and repetitive, passive-aggressive ISFJs when they are deciding that my study time is time to complain about their life.

Favorite types to be around: INTJ, INFP, most likely other NTs and NFs (I would really like to meet another INTP). My best friend is an ISTJ though I don’t know if that type would be my favorite to be around, she could just be the exception for all I know.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 5w4 sp/so/sx


*Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed college student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm a junior in college majoring in biology with a concentration in human biology and a minor in psychology... though after my most recent advising session I'm not sure if I will stick with it. 

What is your dream job?
At the moment... anything that will be in a field that interests me and pays enough for me to support myself.

*About You ~*
How I would describe myself...
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

You want me to write one or two paragraphs about me? I don’t feel like taking several days trying to come up with what to say about myself so this is all you get for now. 

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Stuffed animals and puzzles.

Do you collect anything?
My favorite TV shows on DVD

What are your phobias?
Failure and tornados. I'm completely fine with hurricanes. You can see hurricanes forming for days but there is not enough warning with tornados.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chicken parmigiana. I’ve been craving this for months so that’s really all I need to say until I drool.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Jollies? That sounds kind of dirty when I’m not paying attention.

What are your top five pet peeves?
1) People who are excessively loud
2) People who insist on talking to me no matter what (apparently headphones, sending a glare their way, and studying is not enough to stop some people)
3) People who come up behind me to stare at what I'm working on
4) People who do not give me the chance to speak when I actually have something to contribute
5) People who insist on making me explain every little detail

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Wake up well rested around 9, look outside to see it’s a beautiful rainy autumn day, get dressed & eat breakfast before walking around outside without an umbrella, walk around thinking about whatever comes to mind until my clothes are soaked through and I feel like going back inside, put soaked clothes in the dryer and change into something extremely comfortable, grab a book to read while sitting on the couch as music plays in the background and I can sip a soy pumpkin spice latte (don’t ask how it got there it just did because it’s a perfect day) and then basically staying like that until I decide to go to bed (dinner and watching one of my DVDs might be in there, who knows I just care about the first part of the day).

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls ~ Nay
The Death Penalty ~ Depends I guess. I have no real stance on it.
Premarital Sex ~ Yay
People are inherently good ~ People are equally inherently good & bad
Destiny ~ Maybe?
Done drugs ~ Nay
Kissed in the rain ~ Nay
Re-reading a good book ~ Yay! Though I sadly have not done that in a while.


----------



## Dragonsmaidan

*Personal ~*

*Name:* Wendy McCoury 
[Any nicknames? Too many to think about.

*Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location-* Where we re you originally born? Durham, NC
Where do you live today? Greensboro, NC
Any interesting story behind that? Not really, just where I go to college.
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? To Alaska to see the northern light and experience the cold.

*Age-* How old are you? 21
Do you think you act your age? I think it depends on the situation and whom I’m with. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most? When I’m around people I don’t know I act older than I am, when I’m around my best friend sometimes I act about 5.

*Personal(ity) ~*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTJ, 2 or 3 years

What type do you usually test as? ISTJ

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorite: ESTJ, certain INTJ/INTPs. Least favorite: Mostly people with ‘F’.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (OCEAN), what were your results? Big five; Openness: 30%- somewhat conventional, Conscientiousness: 64%- Well organized and reliable, Extroversion: 9%- enjoy spending quiet time alone, Agreeableness: 50%- neither extremely forgiving nor irritable, Neurotic: 9%- remain clam in tense situations. As far as the Enneagram test goes I am a 9 w/1 and an so/sp/sx.

*Occupation ~*

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college; Biology Major with an Environmental Science concentration with an English minor.

What is your dream job? Wildlife conservationist in Alaska.

*About You ~*

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I’m a fun loving person. I’m really shy and quiet until you get to know me or I get to know you then I warm up very quickly. I just have trouble with initial contact. I feel like I never know what to say or that I am going to make a fool of myself. What I hope to get out of this site, is to increase my knowledge about any subject and perhaps get to know people better who are both alike and dislike myself.

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The Barbie section. It didn’t use to be my favorite but I have recently come to appreciate it more.

Do you collect anything? I used to collect stamps. I don’t so much “collect” things as I just accumulate a variety of things and just don’t throw them away.

What are your phobias? Spiders and Heights

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lobster, uncracked and cleaned just put in a pot of boiling water and then put on a plate. I also love the buttery sauce that you dip the meat in.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading, writing, and hanging out with my best friend.

What are your top five pet peeves? 1) Overly loud people, 2) overly emotional people, 3) constantly late people, 4) people that break planned engagements (especially with no warning), 5) and people that only give you vague ideas of what they want you to do or expected you to do something they implied instead of just telling you.

What would a perfect day be like for you? I could sleep in late, read a book of my choice. Hang out in my room with either just my roommate or best friend then go walking outside late at night.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat diet.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls: I don’t believe in god, but I do believe there is a higher power and I do believe in the soul.

The Death Penalty: I believe in the death penalty for some criminals, but it all depends on their crime.

Premarital Sex: I used to be against it, but I think that if you find someone who you really love and are ready to take that step then you should go with the passion of the moment.

People are inherently good: I think all people are born inherently good, but they are shaped as they grow up and they do not always stay that way.

Destiny: I believe that everyone has a destiny.

Done drugs: Nay

Kissed in the rain: No, but I would like to.

Re-reading a good book: All the time.


----------



## Sina

Personal ~

** Name* - What do you preferred to be called? 

Hazelwitch/Hazel 

- *Any nicknames?*
Hazel

** Male/Female/Trans*
Female 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

I would visit Morocco. It seems like a fascinating place. I enjoy the music, food and culture and would love to experience it first-hand. 

*Age* - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 22. I, usually, act older than my age. I feel like a 40 year old at heart. Though, there are times when I find myself enjoying life with child-like enthusiasm. 


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I am an INFJ. I have been reading on personality theory for about 2-3 years. and I have a lot left to learn. 

** What type do you usually test as?*

I usually test as either an INTJ/INFJ. My T and F are quite close (51%T/49% F or vice versa). Recently, I have been testing as an INFJ more and more often, and I believe this is accurate.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

Again, I am not knowledgeable enough to correctly ascertain personality types. But, I know the personality types of some family members and close friends. I find it very difficult to deal with ISTJs and Enneagram Type 1s. I have an interesting relationship with the Type 2s in my life. As giving, pleasing and friendly as they can be, I have found them to be intrusive, needy, pushy and emotionally demanding (especially under stress). I, sometimes, doubt the authenticity of their feelings towards me. Their love seems to have strings attached, and they seem to be constantly asking for more and more of my attention and are usually unable to deal with my directness and the intensity with which I can express myself, though I can come across as a very quiet person, it's not in my nature to be submissive or to hold back when I'd rather get my point across. The hypersensitivity bothers me a great deal. With Type 1s, I can have serious control issues, and I tend to resent and resist quite strongly their critical (when not constructive) attitude and their attempts at reforming/controlling me. I do respect their perseverance, dedication and organizational skills.

Most favourite: I enjoy ENFJs, other INFJs, INTJs, some ENTJs, ESFPs. I, especially, enjoy Enneagram Type 5s and 9s. Type 3s and I also tend to get along, except when they get too competitive and when I start to consider their image-consciousness as pretentious. But, I find them entertaining and charming. 


*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I haven't taken any other tests besides the Enneagram and MBTI. I am an 8w9. 

*Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, part time

*What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. Political Science, Econ minor

*What is your dream job?*Lawyer


About You ~
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I am assertive, resilient, kind, strange, usually patient, very intense, extremely focused on justice (fighting injustice), equality and honour. I seek heroism. I have a mostly positive opinion of anger, when one knows how to channel it constructively. I can be very unforgiving. One part of me is opinionated, powerful, competitive, risk-taking, sarcastic, witty, fair and the other part of me is still powerful, fair, quiet, very soft-spoken, tolerant, persistent, kind, accommodating. As I have grown older, I find myself becoming more compassionate and more patient. As a teenager, I was more of a firebrand than I am now. I consider myself a healthy enneagram 8 (my wing is 9). I don't feel the need to boss anyone around. I am secure and confident about my own sense of personal power, and I hope to utilize my energy, compassion and desire for justice and equality towards worthy causes such as human rights activism. I seek to bring about a more equitable division of power and resources. 

Besides that, I am just really really weird. My sense of humour is wild and crazy. I don't have much control over my laughter, which is extremely loud and full. I am very intensely protective of people I love and care for and the same protectiveness is extended towards victims of violence, conflict etc, children, the elderly, disabled individuals. I am secretive. I can be narcissistic. I enjoy food a great deal. I can have a nearly lustful attraction to food. I know full well what culinary orgasms are all about:laughing:. I can eat voices, breathe the softness of someone's skin and . .you get the gist. I relish being alive and making the most of my lived experiences. I want to continue improving myself. I consider myself a work in progress 

I hope to learn more about personality theory and other personalities here. I hope to learn from everyone's thoughts and opinions and share my own. 
p.s. Unfortunately, brevity is not my thing. 


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Not a fan of toy stores.
Do you collect anything? Books, shoes
What are your phobias? Arachnophobia. Only spiders can scare me...and they do. Bigtime. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Mmm. .Curried chicken
Some of the things that you give you jollies? good music, good food, my boyfriend's voice- his company, spending time with my best friends
What are your top five pet peeves? pretentiousness, disrespect, invasion of privacy, indirectness, fearing my intensity. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? rainy, windy, cold
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? My diet consists mostly of vegetables, legumes, whole grains. I do enjoy fish and chicken and consume them about twice a week. This is the kind of diet I prefer and find healthy, personally. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls -Nay
The Death Penalty-My answer is complex. From an emotional, vengeful standpoint- yes (and that doesn't count for much). From an HR standpoint and keeping social reality (keeping racial prejudice etc.) and other factors in mind , I would say no. In a different context, I do not oppose political assassinations and have 0 compassion for perpetrators and organizers of genocides and pogroms. 
Premarital Sex- Oh yes!
People are inherently good- No
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Yeah! It's fun. 
Re-reading a good book- some parts, yes

*
Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.*

It's my pleasure! Thanks for the great questions


----------



## Anthropic

Personal ~

* Name - What do you prefer to be called? _Just Anthropic, or any shortening that fits_:happy: 

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _Australia, and I still live here :laughing: It's an amazing place to live, really. And I would be in Paris in an instant! It seems so beautiful. _

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _I'm 17, probably look 15, though I act at least mid-twenties. _

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INFJ. I=100%, N=25%, F=25% AND J=67%. I guess I've been reading on personality theory on and off for a few years, though I've never gone very deep into it. _

* What type do you usually test as? _I've taken the test a couple of times over the past few years, and have gotten INFJ every time._ 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _I can't say I know the specifics, but I can't stand being around insideous individuals; those creeping, manipulative types that can only be desribed as 'toxic'. As a pretty utilitarian person, I also find foolish, extravagant people a bit much-but if they mean no harm, I can learn to love them_:happy:

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_ Enneargram test, Type 9. For the Big 5=RCOAI _

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed for now, but I'm preoccupied with being a student, so I don't mind._

What is your dream job? _An architect, but eventually gallery curatorship_


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_Hmm...I always struggle with describing myself. I am a content person, but very, very easily amused. I love cats and birds, though the two do not mix. I find it hard to trust people, but I treat all people with respect and common coutesy. I would describe myself as a literary person and I have an intense interest in the english language. I love those who are kind and well-meaning, am wary of those capable of intentional cruelty and I can't say I am a hateful person. I don't know what I hope to get out of this forum, but it is interesting to see so many people talking about aspects of themselves that resonate, not just with me, but everyone like them. So, I guess it's the sameness it offers_ :happy:

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Book section?_
Do you collect anything? _Words I may never have a need for. I kept a journal once of all the words (and their definitions) that I liked the sound of_ :blushed:
What are your phobias? _Bugs!_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _haha, that would be lentil/vege burgers_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Baby animals, kids being kids, my cat and the list goes on..._
What are your top five pet peeves? _In no particular order: the word 'juice', having dirty hands and the over-use of chatspeak (LOL!!1!), screamo music curdles my blood and really, really bad grammar_
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Solid rain, a good book and endless amounts of coffee_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _I've been vegetarian for quite a while now._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _nay_
The Death Penalty _nay_
Premarital Sex _yay_
People are inherently good _I like to think yay_
Destiny _nyay. Not as in our entire lives are mapped out, but I do believe everything happens for a reason._
Done drugs _nay and nay again_
Kissed in the rain_nay, but I hear it's over rated_
Re-reading a good book _nay, not right now_


----------



## Night Mare

Personal ~

* Name - Kim IRL, Night Mare or Mare of Night online

* female

Location - grew up in a university town in Pennsylvania. Currently going to school at Rochester Institute of technology. Seems like almost everyone here is the variety of geek that does fun geeky things (not study geeks), which is awesome.

Age - 18, and people online sometimes think I'm older because I don't act goofy just because I'm anonymous. People I know in person also used to say I seemed older occasionally, but that hasn't happened in a few years.




Personal(ity) ~

* INFJ, and I've known about personality types for a couple years. My level of interest in it wavers a lot.

* usually test as INFJ. I was ISFJ once, but it didn't last long, and probably happened because I'd just decided that my depression was correlated to N and religion. Now I'm better and also aware that the N part at least was incorrect.
I was mistaken for INTJ the other day. I figure I'm just good at acting T in school situations because my parents were hoping I'd be a scientist. (I kinda sort am... hate laboratories, so went for computing.)

* I'm not too good at recognizing types in general, but I can sometimes tell is someone is INFJ or something similar. My best friend and I are the same type, so I make an effort to find the other INFJs and get to know them. I know there's also other types I get along well with, but I'm not good enough at guessing to know what they are.

As for types I don't get along well with... people who want things done a certain way just because (I think that might be a J thing?) and sometimes people who make sarcastic comments that my brain takes literally and gets sad even though I know they don't mean it once I think about it more.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
No other tests that I remember the results of...

*I'mma add other randoms
For some reason, when I write, the characters who come alive the most are always NFs (might be INFJ, even, but one of them I'm not sure what the I/E and P/J are). Probably it's just a sign that I'm not too good at characterization yet. I tend to have one of these in every story, and make horrible things happen to them _because_ they're my favorite. I wonder now and then if this means there's something wrong with me XD



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
well... not employed, but also not trying to be

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Information Technology

What is your dream job?
Something other than putting books into boxes or pulling weeds in summer (my only jobs so far XD)
I'd want to be an AI researcher, but I don't think I have the right sort of brain for it.
If someone would pay me to write _A Tale of Two Cities_ fanfic, that would rock. (And maybe I could also get my co-writer to help me with the editing again if we were getting paid...) More likely it'll be web design or programming. Making stuff feels productive.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I hate trying to answer these kinds of questions... at least the fact that y'all know personality types makes it easier.
I consider it my job to do good stuff, which is usually in the form of charity projects. I'm so lazy lately, though... I'd fire myself if we weren't the same person.

I'm a geek. I do not think this is a bad thing. It's really fun being this way! (If you have others to share it with, at least.) I don't really fit any of the geek subcategories (like anime, dungeons and dragons, science, video games), I'm more of a geek at large. I do fixate on things, but my interests tend to be many assorted narrow things. I don't get deep enough into anything broad to have a geek category.

I've been noticing lately that I fit into a lot of statistically rare categories... INFJ (less than 3% I think?), feeling type majoring in something technical, female information technology major (10% in my school's freshman class), asexual (1%). Not that this is an important part of my identity, it just came to mind, and really is kind of strange. I guess everyone is statistically rare when you get the categories specific, though. I prefer the trait theories of personality in which no one is quite the same as anyone else.

As for what I want to get out of this forum... something interesting to do, I guess. Also, hopefully gain some insights into other personality types. Would probably help me understand other people, and would get me to write something other than my own type.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? stuffed animals

Do you collect anything? nope

What are your phobias?
Well, the usual fear of spiders and heights. Also certain things related to eyes. I don't want to specify, though. Some girls at a camp tried to cure me once and all it did was make me freak out. I had to get taught how to calm down when I was a kid, and time has really helped to. I can now be in the room while my sister is putting her contacts in.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I can never decide... I just started to like salad this month, though. Hardly a favorite, but still. And I found a dining hall where the lettuce is actually fresh and not wilted with black parts on it. And they give you cheese with it!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
my best friend from high school
A Tale of Two Cities, and the 18th century in general. I'm a major fangirl about that...
Also: web comics, making digital art, bicycles, crafty things, that accomplished feeling after having figured out tricky computer code, my college, the people at my college (especially my friends and also those people who blasted the bed intruder song outside the dining hall), wearing non-normal clothes (bonus points for homemade), tigers, horses, fire, guinea pigs, text roleplay, my roommate when she gets silly

What are your top five pet peeves?
- Being told to do things a certain way just because that's what the person doing the telling thinks. Bonus points if they insinuate that people who don't do it the proper way are acting subhuman.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Well... there's no perfect day, but lots of kinds of awesome days.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'd like to have a minimal meat diet, but my blood sugar and digestion in general don't behave themselves, so I don't do that now, and I'm not sure if I can or not once cooking for myself.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Souls yes, but I'm not sure how separate they are from each other. God, no idea.

The Death Penalty - no, even if there were a moral reason to use it, it's wasteful (lots of legal fees)

Premarital Sex - I consider that to be not quite my business. I'm asexual and have never had a strong desire to date, so it might never come up for me personally.

People are inherently good - naw, more like inherently confusing.

Destiny - I sometimes think there's only one way things can turn out, but not so much planned like destiny. More like how if you throw paper on a fire, you know it will burn. Cause and effect. People make choices, but if they'd made a different choice, would they still be the same person?

Done drugs - no

Kissed in the rain - nope

Re-reading a good book - YES. Two Cities is best after the first time because the plot and language are both complicated and confusing. You always find new things. Also, my favorite books tend to be worth re-reading in general, though sometimes different reasons. The House on Mango Street, it's the beauty of the language.


----------



## Simplify

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
My real name is Danielle. =)
Online? IncredibleMouse nicknamed me DaFuss the other night and I like it! You can also call me Fuss or MW too!

*- Any nicknames?*
In real life; they call me ...Dee. 
Simple and EPIC!

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female; in and out. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Born in Los Angeles, CA and live in Tampa, FL today. My family moved there in 1992 because our area was horrible, and Richard Ramirez was on the loose in SoCal. Glad we didn't have to deal with that!
Huh... actually, I _would_ probably go to California again. All of the art jobs are over there, and I want me one!

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 22 years old and I think I'm a perfect 22 year old. No more, no less. I'm pretty mature, and am not scared of growing up, but I just don't damn want to do it! 


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INFP since the day I was born, and I've been reading about the MBTI for 4 years (2007). Huh, thought it would have been for longer, but I love it and know the 16 types well! =)

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP when I'm happy, angry, sad, elated, etc... A flavor for all seasons!
Once in a blue moon, I get INFJ if I'm feeling particularly strict with myself and ENFP when I'm feeling exceptionally social. =)

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Daa... SJs get on my nerves sometimes because they're 'by the book' people and look at me as if I'm a filthy rapscallion for not doing wise. D:

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
The first time I've ever taken the SLOAN test, I came out as an SCUEI xc|U|e|I|. I thought it was weird and I learned that that's what a lot of ENTPs are. I took it again and I much more fit the RCUAI (rc|U|a|I|) description!

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed. Am in the middle of applying for a new job, but I gotta keep bugging them. I really don't care for harassing people, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do! |:I

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm still in college, and am working towards a degree in Graphic Arts. 

*What is your dream job?*
Being an Animator or an Illustrator! Love that!

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Me? Well I'm a geek! I am definitely an INFP, but I might seem ENFP in the way that I carry myself. I used to be pretty shy but since I started to force myself to be social a while back, it worked! 
What I hope to get out of this forum is a better understanding of the 16 types (and other kinds of studies) and meet cool people who think the same (as well as differently) from me to better understand them, as well as make friends. =)

*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Oh boy! I love looking at the sexy Collectors' Barbie dolls. (Massive artistic appreciation for women!) And I also love to look at the arts/crafts supplies and the game boards. =)

*Do you collect anything?*
Dust, primarily. Also, old video game systems (Sega), CDs from particular favorite artists (including Enigma and Daft Punk), as well as old computers!

*What are your phobias?*
Spiders, death, ghosts (fluctuates), bodily mutilation.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Until I drool? Okay, I love crab and shrimp! I love it in a Parmesan alfredo pasta or something as simple as in butter or a cocktail sauce! I also ADORE Port wine Roast Beef, steak cooked (blood)Rare, Cajun-spice turkey with a savory remoulade sauce or a pepperhouse gourmaise and Rosemary and Sundried tomato ham with some nutty-flavored aged swiss cheese! Smoked Gruyere and Gouda cheese, Sharp cheeses like Cheddar, Asiago and Provolone and creamy cheeses like Havarti and Monterrey Jack with jalapenos are also to die for!
I work in a Deli, all right? I know what I like, and I know what's good. ;3
I LOVE BOAR'S HEAD.
Oh, and a grilled chicken bacon-ranch sandwich with some beer battered sweet onion rings and a Strawberry margarita sound so good right now!
Salt intake = dfsdsdkshdkhndiabetes

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Oh my... there are a few things that I can name that do me in. Straying from fetishes, I love science fiction and I love technology! Either of those things trigger the happy nostalgia button for me!

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. Over-emotional Low Self-Esteem. Kill it with fire, I. HATE. IT! Excessive vanity from having a low self esteem irritates the sweet mother out of me, and narcissism doesn't, oddly.
2. Closed-mindedness; especially to the point where the person won't, and moreso can't, even comprehend what other people are trying to explain to them. =/
3. INSANELY religious people, the ones who will drag you to [Insert Utopian Afterlife here] with an iron fist.
4. The bystander effect.
5. Lack of Common Sense. (See #3)
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A perfect day, for me, goes like this:
I wake up 6AM, 100% fully rested, knowing that this is the first day of a week's paid vacation. Everyone in the house is awake and happy and we all make a greasy breakfast and eat together in bliss. My friend comes over and she, my little sister and I leave to go to an amusement park, all expenses paid so kindly by a job bonus. At the end of the day, I crank down my car windows, and blare some deep house/lounge music while we drive through the beauty of the lighted city at a steady 70MPH or hit the beach and just watch the sunset where I can just let my mind drift in ecstasy... 

I just came. <3

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I can't live without my meat... but honestly, I'd like to try being a vegetarian. I think it would extend my life by 15+ years at least! xD


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
Agnostic, so N/A
*The Death Penalty*
Yay
*Premarital Sex*
YAY! YAAAAAAY! 8D
*People are inherently good*
Sadly, Nay. Not all. (I believe most are, though.)
*Destiny*
N/A
*Done drugs*
Nay
*Kissed in the rain*
Yay
*Re-reading a good book*
Yay! =)


----------



## SteffiQueenOfTheNerds

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Stephanie or Steffi (Whiichever one)

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female (All the way baby~)

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I was born in Los Angeles (I was there for like 5 minutes)
I now live in Florida but I would love to go all over the world especially to Britain and Japan

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I am 18 but I can sometimes act like I'm 4 years old or on the flip side I can play the 30 year old mother of two.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ENFP, I have been reading up on personality types for about a couple of months and I am intrigued. XD

** What type do you usually test as?*
Well ENFP.. XD
It's so damn accurate!

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Well I can't say that anyone is my least favorite types because there are truly many types of each type, you get what I mean?
Nobody is an exact replica of the MBTI

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I was a SCUAI, naturally the same as an ENFP!
Just extremely messy! XD



Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
I am employed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I am in a community college right now, and I am either going for a Graphics Arts Degree or an Education Degree.

*What is your dream job?*
I WOULD LOVE to be a videogame designer and publish my ideas
*
About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I would describe myself as a kind but strange individual, I love the weird things in life, they truly do intrigue me. I wish that I was a smarter and more sophisticated person so that more people could appreciate me, but then my life would be a lie! 
I love to make friends but not ones that are too perverted because those who are just annoy me. 


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The videogame section!
But if they don't have that, then the action figure part of the store!

*Do you collect anything?*
I do love to collect Videogame boxes, just to capture all of the memories that I have made with my games.

*What are your phobias?*
I HATE SNAKES, they wiggle... They slither... They're just gross to me!!!

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I love Sushi, Subs, Tacos, Salads, Steak, Cheese, Guacomole, Shrimp, Poptarts, Gummybears, Chocolate, Key Lime Pie, Grapes, (The list goes on and on)

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Running fast, Daydreaming, sexy men, doing something that was so right that it made someone else proud, making people smile, bubbling mud pits, soda and Drawing something sexy

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
When people chew with their mouths open, when people are EXTREMELY clingy, when people call you every 5 freaking minutes, when I lose something right after setting it down, when people are EXTREMELY perverted *all of the time*

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
When I get to have a day all to myself, no work nor school and I get to plan a birthday party or give someone a gift and see a look of happiness on their face. Then going to Busch Gardens! Because you gotta be entatained' y'know~
And then before going to bed beat a videogame that was getting on your nerves because you couldn't beat it! XD

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both, because salads are amazing and so is meat. 
And a salad with steak + feta cheese + balsamic vinegrette = Sex

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
YNeah... (I'm not sure)

*The Death Penalty*
Yneah... (Sometimes they put innocents to death, you have to be 100% guilty for me to kill them)

*Premarital Sex*
Yes!

*Re-reading a good book*
I actually did!

*Destiny*
No, you make your own destiny, it doesn't just happen because "destiny" foretold it

*Done drugs*
Never want to waste my time doing that

*Kissed in the rain*
No, I haven't been in too many romances


----------



## PurpleTree

Personal ~

* Name - *Rachel*
- Any nicknames? *Shelley, Rei, Sleighbell *

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - 
Where were you originally born? *US of A*
Where do you live today? *Unfortunately, the same place.*
Any interesting story behind that? *Yes, but I'll save it for later. :laughing:*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Japan, undoubtedly. I've been teaching myself Japanese since I was a sophomore in high school. I first became fascinated with the culture when I was nine, after years of watching Japanese movies, shows, and finally getting introduced to the amazing music scene there. I planned on moving there for college (and probably, the rest of my life), but some unexpected twists of fate and finances have left me pretty grounded here.*

Age - How old are you? *21*
Do you think you act your age? *Most people say I act and look older and I think I do, too... but my mother thinks otherwise.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *108roud: I'm quite savvy and knowledgeable about a lot of things, but I have moments of such childishness that might be mistaken for early onset dementia.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ. I was first exposed in seventh grade.... so... 8 years?*

* What type do you usually test as? *INTJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Favorites: INF(J/P).... Least Favorites: Any ExxJ that's too relentless in their opinions to let me sit peacefully and/or walk out when I disagree ( which is NOT all of them! )*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*In the Enneagram, I'm 5w6 sp/sx/so. :happy:*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *I'm a student, attempting to be a write in my free time. Ha.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*Still in college. Major: Molecular Biology. (Now, you should get the bitterness in the above 'Ha' :tongue*

What is your dream job?*An innovator not defined by their occupation, free to travel the world as I please.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm quiet in person, though obnoxious online. I like teaching myself things, and thus have serious issues with showing up for my actual college classes sometimes. I'm not really lazy, just preoccupied with my own business. I'm also extremely determined when I put my mind to something. I probably have Asperger Syndrome (probably being 99.99% certain, I just hate psychologist visits too much to actually get an official diagnosis). What I hope to get out of this forum the most is probably better social skills and understanding. :blushed:*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Video games!*
Do you collect anything?*Japanese magazines and candy wrappers...*
What are your phobias?*Babies. The newborn grubby ones that do nothing but eat, poop, sleep, and scream incessantly when you try to do the same. Yea, pretty much the most harmless form of human existence is the epitome of my fears *
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Lindt Dark Chocolate Chili Bar. (That's all it took *grabs napkin*)*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Lord of the Rings marathons, my kitty cat, Halloween time, 'Stand by Me' covered by John Lennon, The Lion King, 'Sid Vicious on the Beach' by Buck-Tick... so many things can make me smirk like a mad perv.*
What are your top five pet peeves?*(1)Ignorance (includes racism, sexism, hypocrisy, and one-up-manship) (2) Extreme Dependency (3) Caffeine Crashes (4) Panic Attacks (5) Stereotypes/Assumed Gender Roles (may fall into #1 again, but I can't think of any other peeves)*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*A day in which I did something productive while left at peace.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*I prefer a nutritious diet. So, both, I suppose.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Nay for the former, maybe for the latter *
The Death Penalty - *Nay*
Premarital Sex - *YAY!:laughing: lol*
People are inherently good - *Yes, right at that beginning, after which, it's all downhill :sad:*
Destiny - *You're always where you should be, so if that's destiny, then yay.*
Done drugs - *Only the crap my doctors put me on :angry:*
Kissed in the rain - *No...*
Re-reading a good book - *All the time:laughing:*


----------



## Miellyn

*hi there*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Miellyn
- Any nicknames?
That is a nickname, yes.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born near The Hague, the netherlands. Now in the Utrecht aera in the Netherlands. Lots of backstory, too much to tell.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd stay right here.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm actually 41. GAH. Can't be true, but is. No, I really don't act my age. I think I am 33 at most.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ, and I have been interested in personality in one form or another for a LONG time

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Getting married next year to an ESFJ. I like him!

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed, controller.

What is your dream job? 
Psychologist, not going to happen any time soon though


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Hmmm I am a mother of two, a boy of 5 and a girl of 5 months. I work a lot, have been studying psychology but life (divorce, new guy and pregnancy) got sort of in the way. Maybe some time the quiet will come for me to finish the study.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? boardgames
Do you collect anything? books.
What are your phobias? none
Describe your favourite food until you drool. mexican dishes... molten cheese over crunchy nacho's, meaty fillings and salads.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? smiles from my kids
What are your top five pet peeves? nonchalance, not paying attention, obstructing others... that's about it, I think
What would a perfect day be like for you? Some time alone with a book, then having my loved ones come home with hugs and good food.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both have their place.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Ehrm....
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book OF COURSE!


----------



## SlimJim

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*I go by Jim or Jay to different people, whatever floats your boat is fine with me. :happy:*
- Any nicknames?


* Male/Female/Trans?
*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I was born in Chicago and have lived her all my life! No interesting stories. I love it though. I just have a big city mentality I guess. I love being around and meeting new people.:happy: If I could go anywhere... New Orleans. It just seems like a cool place, full of personality. Plus the partying. And I love the saints. WHO DAT?*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*i'm 17. I think I act my age. I can relate to people who are older and younger than me though.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I am ENFP without a doubt. I've only recently started learning up on personality theory, but I understand the basics. I first discovered it a couple months ago and was fascinated by it.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*I've never tested as anything but ENFP.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Hmm... my closest friendship so far was with another ENFP but.. I guess I don't really have a favorite. My least favorite... I don't get along with XSFJ's all that well but there are always exceptions so I don't know yet. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed. I work part time at an ice cream store. I love it.:laughing:*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*High School. But I plan to be a physical therapist when I grow up.*

What is your dream job?
*Athlete. Not sure which sport. I love them all:happy:*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm Jim, and I am in a pretty awesome place in my life right now. I've had some experiences that have really changed me, and along the way I've learned a lot about myself. I am really excited to learn about psychology and personality and all that good stuff. It really interests me. I hope I make some friends on these forums and I hope i learn a lot. *



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*Anything flashing or loud.:laughing:*
Do you collect anything?*Used to collect state quarters... I don't really have a collection in a specific genre I guess... just weird random things I like.*
What are your phobias?*Heights*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*Pizza. There's no shortage of pizza in chicago. I could eat it every day of my life.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Meeting new people, listening to music, socializing, learning, helping people*
What are your top five pet peeves?*Smoking, overly religious people (the kind who shove their belief down your throat) manipulative people, closed-mindedness, indifference.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*One where everyone in the world is happy at the same time. I'm a dreamer.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*Both. Balance is key.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls*Ehh... undecided*
The Death Penalty*Nay*
Premarital Sex*Yay*
People are inherently good*YAY YAY YAY*
Destiny*In some cases.*
Done drugs*Nay. Just not for me.*
Kissed in the rain*Yay:blushed:*
Re-reading a good book*Yay. But usually not more than once every couple years. Otherwise it gets stale.*


----------



## Shaku91

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Real name: Liviu (yep, it's pronounced 'leave-you'), I dun mind being called Shaku ^^*
- Any nicknames? *nope*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born and still live in Romania, I am currently wandering through Bucharest (capital city) but my home's in the middle of Transylvania. Yeah, it's a castle...*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Japan! I shall get there my any means necessary. I love everything about Japan, from Sapporo meadows to Okinawa seashells*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 19 judging by the numbers written on the ID Card but neither act nor look like a 19... I would say somewhere between 17 and 80 (when faking pain in order not to go to social events)*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I have all the traits of an INTP; I discovered the test 1 year ago and still find it intriguing... Why does it know so much stuff about me? *
* What type do you usually test as?
*INTP even when I submit fake answers*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*All my friends have different types and we get along, though I think I could spend hours talking with an INTP....I would love to see how many minutes we could spend together in a closed room with an ESFP though*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneargram: 5w9*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I just started College this autumn; I study Linguistics, focused on Japanese and German*
What is your dream job?
*Working at an Embassy I guess...*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I really like foreign languages: studying Japanese for over 5 years, picked German from watching anime, picked English from watching CartoonNetwork, forced to learn French which didn't stick at all, interested in Norwegian; I like raw radishes, cherries, listen to music ranging from J-pop (Tomiko Van) to Franz Liszt. The more crowded the more cozy ^_^*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*Videogames*
Do you collect anything? *it would require a truck to dump the collectibles I have under my bed; Not that I checked them for the past 3 years but still...*
What are your phobias? *Slugs and Insects*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Self-made pizza. I can't say anything else because I would take the phone and order one, sorry*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Kendo kiai (screams). Oh yeah, add kisses on the neck too :mellow:*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Talking without end* - Take a break and please shut up! I don't want to know your Mall-adventures and price-tag colors... *Not listening* - I did my job, so you'd better take your time and listen what I have to say too; *A** kissers* - OMG how low can you actually sink? *drama-queens/kings* - Hi....oh.....bye; *Show-offs* - Wow, you're just amazing, tell meh moar!
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Waking up late, eating the best Chinese food ever, studying whatever crosses your mind, having a walk in the park with your GF, day-dreaming, eating the best Chinese food ever, rolling on the floor, sleeping. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I tend to mix them and eat as may varieties as possible*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay!* If I don't get punished for believing that God actually is shaking the branes which created the Universe
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay.* Where did you get that from?
Destiny *Karma ^_^*
Done drugs *Yay: alcohol*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Nay.* I postpone it indefinitely


----------



## Protagoras

lol I discovered this thread just now, but I thought I would post anyway...

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Mark
*- Any nicknames?*
Elwood
** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male
**Location - *
The Netherlands
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I don't know and it bothers me that I don't.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. *
18 but I act very unpredictable... sometime I act like a 6 year old and sometimes like a 60 year old.

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP. I have known the MBTI theory for 3 years and I have been reading up on it the last year or so.
** What type do you usually test as?*
INTP or INTJ.
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
My favorites types are both INTx types and my least favorite are the ESxJs.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I can't remember. lol


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Highschool, although I have technically already finished it... it's too long a story to tell, but let's just say that I am screwed over by the Dutch educational system.
*What is your dream job?*
Psychologist

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I often describe myself as the misanthropic saviour of mankind, but actually I'm just a nerd. Furthermore, I have already been an active member of this forum for several months now and I have really come to like the forum. There are more than enough friendly intellects like myself around the forum. :happy:


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The video games section.
*Do you collect anything?*
Nope (unless books count as collectibles).
*What are your phobias?*
I don't really have any phobias, just some basic human anxieties and fears I guess...
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I already began drooling when I thought about lasagne a few seconds ago! This question is unfair. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Random stuff most people don't care about.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1) Injustice 2) Commercials and other spam 3) Hearing about Justin Bieber (which is actually also spam) 4) Ford Ka's, I can't see why you would want such a car. 5) Trolls like connieculkins
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I always wanted to spend a day alone on Earth with no other humans around.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I prefer a meat diet over a vegetarian diet.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay (unless alcohol counts as a drug)
*Kissed in the rain* Nay, although I have kissed while it was raining :crazy:
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## Ayush

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Ayush*
- Any nicknames? *No*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? *India*
Where do you live today? *India*
Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 



Age - How old are you? *24*
Do you think you act your age? *I've been told that I act like a middle aged man who has nothing to live for*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *40?*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP*

* What type do you usually test as?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Un*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *In college. Studying Information Technology Engineering*

What is your dream job? *Somthing computer related that I can handle*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I am a cynical, misanthropic and nihilistic 24 year old guy. I suffer from ADHD, clinical depression and anxiety. I am short, over-weight and am losing hair. I think that pretty much says it all.

I'm not really looking to get anything out of this forum. I just like being on forums. 
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I don't think I've been in a toy store in the last 15 years.*
Do you collect anything? *No.*
What are your phobias? *Examinations*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Don't have one*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Linux (and other nerdy computer-related stuff), Politics, Philosophy, Documentaries, Good drama movies.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *1. Anything Microsoft 2. Anything Apple 3.Dance Music 4.People who think their religion is the "only way". 5.Social conservatism*
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Vegetarian*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *I don't know and neither do you*
The Death Penalty *yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *I don't know and neither do you*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Nay*


----------



## sudeepkulkarni

*Name* - Sudeep, Male

*Location* - Born in Sangli, Maharashtra, India. The name Sangli has its origin in Marathi language. In marathi 'Saha' means 'Six' and 'Galli' means 'Lanes'. So in original city, there were only six lanes, hence the name Sangli.

I could visit any place in the world, I'd love to visit the magnificent Himalayas. It has places like Manas lake and _Vaishno Devi_ temple which are just breathtakingly beautiful.

*Age* - I am 19 and act the same.

*Personality/U]* - My personality type is *INTJ*. I have been interested in typology for two years now.

I don't know which personality types are my favorite and which are not. That's one thing I would like to find out here.

I have taken *The Alignment Test* and my result was *Neutral Good*

My Enneargram result was *1- The Reformer*

*Occupation* - I am an engineering student currently in Second Year, specialization in Computer Science and Engineering.

My dream jobs would be System analyst, system programmer, hardware design and manufacture, Network manager etc.

*About me* - i am a pretty typical INTJ i.e. introverted, determined,analytical and all. I hope to interact with fellow INTJs and other people too to get to know their personalities, improving my understanding of myself as well.

*Other* - I love virtually all genera of music - classical, rock, pop, reggae, country etc. i have been trained in Indian Classical singing for 5 years and playing Sitar (a stringed instrument) for 6 years. I have prformed at various local and state - level musical programs and have received national scholarship for Sitar Playing.

My favourite food would be veg - Indian, chinese. Have not tried any other cuisine style but would love to.

I try to tell myself that people are inherently good, and succeed fairly well too.

I am spiritual but not religious


----------



## PurpleTree

sudeepkulkarni said:


> *Other* - I love virtually all genera of music - classical, rock, pop, reggae, country etc. i have been trained in Indian Classical singing for 5 years and playing Sitar (a stringed instrument) for 6 years. I have prformed at various local and state - level musical programs and have received national scholarship for Sitar Playing.


Interesting introduction! Welcome to PC! roud:
I've always wanted to learn sitar. :happy:


----------



## sudeepkulkarni

I am currently not playing Sitar though. just couldn't due to the seemingly endless load of enginnering submissions.:sad: 
Now very much likely to resume in next month.:happy:


----------



## Giorgos

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Giorgos
- Any nicknames? Nope

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born?Greece Where do you live today?Greece Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Egypt cause i really like history

Age - How old are you? 20 Do you think you act your age? Sometimes i act mature others immature it depends on the people i am with. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 15-30 I told you it depends on others.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? well i don't really know. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram I got 4 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 

What is your dream job? Holistic Medicine/Alternative Medicine


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am sensitive,forgiving,compassionate,loner,imaginative,shy,intuitive,not easily trust others,i have low self esteem and i am socially awkward.I hope to make new friends and find out more about my self.


----------



## honestfi

Only just stumbled upon this thread.

*Personal ~*

** Name* - Fiona
Other: Fi, Fifi (Thingy, That Girl There, Weirdo....I'm joking...)

** Female*

*Location* - *Where were you originally born?*
South West London 
*Where do you live today?* North Wales
*Any interesting story behind that?* _Too long a story. _Needless to say, since moving my blood pressure has gone down 20 points.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*
Nowhere I can think of is better than here.

*Age - How old are you?*
Erhem. Not quite old enough to know better haha. Turned 40 this year. :happy:
*Do you think you act your age?* Who does? Inside every old git is a young git trying to get out.


*Personal(ity) ~*

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type* INTP
*and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
On and off for about 2 years.

* *What type do you usually test as?*
Sometimes ISTJ, more often ISTP, but I relate much more to INTP, though I see why the tests have me such. The first test I took was pencil and paper Form I, and I came out INTP. I have more S than the average INTP, which means I call a spade a spade once in a while, and find closure with some topics.

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I have had several run ins with INFPs. But even my polar opposite ESFJ doesn't bug me especially (at worst make my ears twitch) I married an ISFP (90%+ certain) I get on with most people, most of the time.

*Occupation ~*

* *Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed

*What is your education?* UK primary, to secondary, some college. Too boring too talk about.

*What is your dream job?*
Dunno. If I ever find out, I'll let you know.


*About You ~*

* *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
Slightly bizarre and very dry sense of humour, which is sometimes misunderstood, even by other INTP. I want to learn more about myself, INTP, and their relationship with other types.

*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Actually, I prefer checking out gadgets at the supermarket. Seriously.

*Do you collect anything?*
Dust

*What are your phobias?*
Wasps - though this has lessened over the years. I once saw a mate stung by a dead one, and there's a movie in there somewhere. Oh no, that was a bee.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Roast dinner with all trimmings. Actually, I make a mean roast dinner.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Pardon? Next..

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Dishonesty, the X-Factor society, inflexibility, animal cruelty, people who are nominated for awards (from film to knighthoods) purely to satisfy their ego, or the ego of the person that nominated them

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Puta with plenty of tea and toast to hand

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I could happily live on either. Actually, I am considering going veggie again.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
*God and Souls * Yay
*The Death Penalty* Nay (in general, though I could be persuaded for some circs)
*Premarital Sex* Yay - provided it is with someone you _truly_ love. This may sound old-fashioned. Sobeit. Way I am
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Yay - but you control it, not the horoscopes, or whatever else
*Done drugs* Yay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay. Actually I have several books that have been read at least a dozen times


----------



## SOS

Gender- Female

Name- *Not comfortable revealing that information yet, but maybe if I become more of a regular here, I will say my name. For now, call me SOStmohs or SOS for short (I tried to register with the the username SOStmohs, but it was taken >.<) (Sorry, are emoticans allowed?)*
Place- * I live in San Antonio, Texas. If I was to go anywhere, it would be all kinds of places all over the world.*Age-* I'm 15 years old...sometimes, I think I act younger than that, but at other times, I think I act older than that age. For whatever strange reason, most of my friends are either younger or older than me. (Sometimes, I don't click super well with people my age.)*

Type- *I am an INFP and have known about the MBTI for about a year I think...I studied the enneagram more, as I was introduced to it first. Just recently, I got into the MBTI and have started reading into it and I hope to learn some things here. When I first found out about the MBTI, I was mistyped as an ISFP.
Not too sure what my favorite and least favorite types are quite yet...*

Other- *On the enneagram, I'm a 6w5 with a strong connection to 4. My least favorite type of the enneagram to be around are probably 1's...they're frustrated energy makes me feel anxious and the constant critisism they give out is well..as an INFP, I don't enjoy it whatsoever. Plus, lack and white thinking is very narrow minded in my opinion. My favorite enneagram types are probably 7's and 9's (4's are very unique and fascinating people, but they're a bit too negative...) I really like 7's for thier zanniness, sense of humor, and positive attitude. I like 9's because they're relaxing people to be around, and I find them pretty loyal. (5's are also interesting people to have a conversation with, but I hardly know any 5's.* 

Occupation- *I'm a high school student. I either want to be a translator (Japanese/English (i'm 1/4 Japanese) I aspire to learn other languages though..I want to travel the world~) , or a pyschologist (Not too sure if I have the mentalilty for all the studying it takes to become a pyschologist though..) I also enjoy voice acting and writing (But, those are hobbies) however, I wouldn't mind publishing ab book or becoming a proffesional VA *

Tell us about you- *Ugh, I'm never super good at these kinds of things...Well, as a child, I was actually very extraverted, I hated being alone. (My mom mistyped me as a 2 back then) When I moved to a neighborhood that hardly had any kids, I had to cope with being alone. After awhile, I started to prefer it. My mom introduced me to the enneagram when I was about 11 or maybe 12 years old. I love animation. My two favorite shows are The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and The Emperor's New School. (Haruhi has great characters and a great plot in my opinion...TENS has great characters, not much of a plot, but it's just fun to watch. I love to read fiction. I prefer good characterzation over good plot though. I guess I think artistically...but in a way, I feel like someome who posses a great amount of ideas, but every time I try to express them via writting, drawing, speaking, etc. it just seems to not come out right...but, it's reassuring to know that at leastIget what I mean and understand my ideas. (Yeah, faliure of explaing...whoopsie~ oh well XD) I love pyschology, and I guess, I joined this forum to talk about it and maybe give some of my inout on things...also, I want to learn more about pyscholgy I guess. (Sorry, I'm really shy >.<*

Toy Store- *It's been awhile...I loved barbie dolls when I was a kid though. It was like writting a physical story in a way...plus, I enjoyed dressing them up and I especially liked styling their hair I remember.*

Food- *Curry of all kinds, all colors, shapes, sizes and textures*

Phobias- *Hmm to name a few, I'm afraid of cockroaches, centipedes and the like, Porcelain dolls, feeling nasueous, the dark >.<, crowds, and deep water (despite the fact that I can tread o.0)*

God and Souls= yay
The Death Penalty= nay
Premarital Sex= yay
People are inherently good= yay
Destiny= yay
Done drugs= nay
Kissed in the rain= nay
Re-reading a good book= nay/yay

I hope to have a good time here, learn a lot, and have interesting conversations.^^


----------



## SuspenderOfDisbelief

For the purposes of this forum, Carter can usually cover it, but whatever you use to get the point across that you’re talking to me works. I’m an east coaster, North Carolina.
I’m somewhat new to psychology, although in the time I have spent on it recently, it has captured my attentions and most of my time. The MBTI is what actually introduced me into the world of psychology, and I find personality fascinating. I find myself to be an INFJ, although I am in a constant state of questioning this that often borders on slight neurosis ^_^. To be honest, I don’t know a lot about the other personality types, but I can say that the ENFP appears to be my favorite, but I don’t much know what type I dislike. 
Right now I work with computer repair, and find it mind-numbingly tedious. I am a freshman in collage, and intend to transfer out of the little community college I attend to go pursue a degree of some sort in psychology from a bigger name university. Really what I would like to do is work as a counseling psychologist or something. Still sort of amorphous, but that’s what makes it exciting I guess.

Really what I’m looking for on the forum is just… well… I’ll get to you when I know. I just sort of find this stuff fascinating, and I just sorta wanna talk and talk and talk about it and sort of see if I can’t solidify myself down into my type, or figure out what type I really do belong to. And stuff. Y’know.
I like to call myself a writer as well, and enjoy doing so. I’ve got several pets, including a dog and two ferrets. 
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? LEGOS
Do you collect anything? I don’t know if you could call it collecting. If I see it and I like it and its shiny…
What are your phobias? The usual. Spiders, social situations, clowns, very small rocks…
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I could describe just about anything right no…
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Writing, Cycling, walking, driving, all the good stuff
What are your top five pet peeves? Close-mindedness, attacking… I dunno, lets find out?
What would a perfect day be like for you? Get out early, drive, don’t stop, see everything.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT… and cookies.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls --- uhhhhhhhhhh
The Death Penalty----- read above
Premarital Sex ---sure 
People are inherently good people are ingerently people.
Destiny--- random cause and effect
Done drugs---- nope
Kissed in the rain--- not yet
Re-reading a good book---only several billion times, with several billion books.
:happy:


----------



## Narwhal

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Narwhal or Crystal (preferably Narwhal until I get to know you)*
- Any nicknames? *nope*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I was originally born in Texas. My family relocated to Oklahoma when I was 5 and I've pretty much lived here since. If I could get up and go anywhere it would probably be South America. I'd slap on a backpack and bum my way around the entire continent.*
Age - How old are you? *25* Do you think you act your age? *I think I do for the most part. 25 is sort of a transitional age between your early and late twenties. I can be both mature and childish at times.* 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP. It sparked my interest about a year ago.*

* What type do you usually test as? *always INTP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I don't really have a least favorite type. I think my liking someone has more to do with the individual person.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *have not taken*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *I take care of old folks.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm in college taking my basics and failing miserably because I don't do my homework. I'm technically majored in veterinary technology, but that is going to change if I stay in school. I'm not sure what to study. English?*

What is your dream job? *Zoologist*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I'm pretty laid back and even tempered. I like to have fun. I slack off a lot. I hope to meet some cool people and learn more about myself in the process.*



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? *Board games and puzzles*
Do you collect anything? *Books*
What are your phobias? *Deep water, skunks, cottage cheese*
Describe your favorite food until you drool. *A giant slice of pizza with gobs of cheese and lots of toppings....Okay, I'm drooling.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *finding money, stepping on crunchy leaves, curling up with a good book and a cup of chai, hiking, kayaking, indie rock*
What are your top five pet peeves? *1. overly pretentious people 2. being trapped behind someone who's break happy 3. bad grammar 4. people who are anal 5. emotional outbursts *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *That depends on the mood I'm in.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm an omnomnomnivore.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *I don't believe in God as the big, bearded man living in the clouds, but more as an intangible force or presence. Yes for souls.*
The Death Penalty *As long as I'm not injecting them, I'm okay with it.*
Premarital Sex *Yes, please*
People are inherently good *For the most part*
Destiny*Maybe*
Done drugs *Unfortunately, yes*
Kissed in the rain *Yep*
Re-reading a good book *Frequently*


----------



## Instinct

Personal
_Name - Preferred Name _
*Aaron - Edward Wang Hwe Pepel Cybulski (the) 4th*
_Sex_
*If the Serotonin is right [and/or if I can gleefully escape into a mutual desired fantasy with my (extremely) significant other...I mean Male*
_Current Destination_
*United States*
_Desired Destination_
*A safe and stable environment where I am allowed to learn through exploration and am not inhibited by excessively strict rules and regulations.*
_Literal Age - Maturity_
*22 - Undefined*​
Personality
_Myers-Briggs Type - Personality Theory Experience_
*I do not yet feel that I have a good enough grasp of the functions to definitely determine which type I am. - However, through speculation of my past actions and thoughts, and through active examination of my current motivations behind present actions, I feel that I may be an ENTP.*
_What Myers-Briggs type do you usually test as?_
*I have not taken the extensive/standard Myers-Briggs test but have taken a plethora of non-standard online Myers-Briggs tests and have concluded that they are not very helpful in determining Myers-Briggs type in relation to self reflection and contemplation. However, I remember testing as mostly INTP and INTJ, both of which use functions which are polar opposite to one another.* 
_Which Myers-Briggs Personality type do you like/dislike being around._
*As stated earlier, because I feel like I do not have a good enough grasp on the functions I use, let alone what others use, I can't really accurately say, however I would speculate that an over bearing use of the Extroverted Judging functions would stress me out.*
_Other personality tests results?_
*I have taken a lot of them but I can't remember any.*​
Occupation
_Current Occupation_
* College student undecided in Major but leaning in the direction of Psychology and Architecture.*
_Dream Occupation_
*Where my procrastination and resilience in dealing with routine and mindless procedures is rewarded with Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream.*​
About You
_Who I Am - What I Want_
*I often feel that I am at either side of two extremes. I enjoy challenge and learning. I dislike routine. I like stimulating conversation and pancakes.* ​
Anyway that's all I'm going to write for now, see ya.


----------



## Sunspot

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*Sinesipho Mbusi, mostly prefer to be called Snare
*
* Male/Female/Trans?

*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


*Born in Butterworth, currently in Grahamstown (South Africa). No interesting story, just came to boarding school here in Grade 10 and never left. 
- anywhere i haven't been doing something i've never done would intrigue me!
*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 20*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory

*INTP. Since junior high school i guess, so about 6 years now.
*
* What type do you usually test as?

*INTP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*i don't really know, i get along with most, but can't deal with overly needy and emotional/dramatic types (sorry forgot the technical names :tongue*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Unemployed (Student)*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*Currently a university student 2nd year. i'm doing 3 majors: psychology, philosophy and linguistics
*

What is your dream job?

*Lecturing, Editing, Writing (books, journals and columns), Photography and any other job that involves intellect and creativity and even better if i can do it from the comfort of my own home, and that is also flexible enough to allow me time to travel. :happy:
*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*i'm a very confused indecisive individual. always up for adventure and trying out new things. i love people, but there is a cut-off point:crazy:, but seriously i do like meeting new people from different backgrounds. and i guess what i hope to get out of this forum is to meet like-minded people because i forever feel misunderstood!
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *the side with all the boys' toys (they give all the good stuff to the boys:frustrating*

Do you collect anything? *mmmhhh, i collect a lot of junk with no real practical use under the logic of "potential usefulness"*

What are your phobias? *Heights! (yikes!)*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *rainy days and old music*

What are your top five pet peeves?* i'll have to think very deeply about that. i'm generally very tolerant*

What would a perfect day be like for you?* if there's food and alcohol(or any other mind altering substance!) and good company it's a perfect day!*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* i like anything that tastes good!!
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *YAY!!!*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny* Nay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay (unfortunately)*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## Humaning

And why do you think you should be given the job over all the other applicants?

:crazy:

Just messing Welcome!


----------



## ocelot

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*
Ocelot (Awe-seh-lot)
*
* Male/Female/Trans?

*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Los Angeles, California and no great story behind that. I would love to go to Tokyo to try new things!*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*18 years old*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*ESTJ
*
* What type do you usually test as?
*ESTJ
*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*not sure the technical name, but people that are very dramatic 
*
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Both? Full time college student*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*Freshmen in college, majoring in Englsih. *

What is your dream job?

*Game Developer *

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I'd like to think that I'm a funny person that is cool to be around with and always has something to say. I'm always very confident, but it can be bad thing at times. I'd like to meet others that have the same personality as me because I have yet to meet someone in person with my personality. *

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The electronic section! I love video games. *
Do you collect anything? *I like to collect video game memorabilia *
What are your phobias?* Open Heights, Pregnant Women, and Spiders*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Golden French Toast, 'nuff said.* 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *good music and upgrading my computer*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A cold cloudy California day. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## Cinder

*Personal ~*

Name
What do you preferred to be called? 
*Sindi, Cinder, my nicknames down here xD *

Any nicknames? 
*Sinderella, Cinder, Sindus Findus, Sinder Pinguì...*

Male/Female/Trans? 
*Female..I think o.o*

Location
Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
*I was born in Tirana in Albania but I came in Asti in Italy with my dad mum and elder sister when I was 4-5. It's a very common story those days..*

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
* I'd like to visit every place in the world because you learn so much in such a funny way =)*

Age
How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
* I'm 16 but sometimes I feel older..like 80 xD Many teengers love going to parties and have fun all the time, but I like spending a lot of time on my own, or with my best friends, I find it more enjoyable than gettin drunk or dancing house music (music?) xD*



*Personal(ity) ~*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an INTP. I've found out about it recently unfortunateley..*

What type do you usually test as? 
*INTP *

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
*Mmm I think MBPTs are ok, I just don't like superficial and stupid people è_é*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
*I took the Enneagram test and i was Type 5 I think..*



*Occupation ~*

Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed, student (lol..)*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.[B
]Just attending hight school[/B]

What is your dream job? 
*It's such a difficult question, I don't know..maybe engineer or psychiatrist. That's what I mean with clear head! XD *



*About You ~*

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
*I'm a very shy girl, but when I'm with people that make me feel comfortable I can even appear funny (amazing!). I always try to act in a logical way, to do the right thing, to be honest and correct, to grasp the meaning of everything, to understand people but I don't succeed in doing those things as often as I'd like..



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Uhm, I don't go to toy-stores, but I'd visit the video games and peluches one :3 

Do you collect anything?
Nah ^.^

What are your phobias? 
I hate spiders!! 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
I love SWEETS, pizza, french fries, lasagne, pasta..*gnam*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
Understanding and learning new things, buying new pc-connected stuff, finishing my homework (rarely happens xD), making my friends laugh, eating, sleeping, have nothing to do but think about everuthing ^^

What are your top five pet peeves? 
I hate a lot of things! Ignorance, racists, fondamentalists and superficial people in general, who believes that males are better than females and females are better than males, trash TV, intrusive mass media, church, corrupted authorities, consumerism..ups I think I've written more than 5 things xD 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day when I don't have anything to do, which I can spend reading or watching films or surfing the net learning interesting stuff =)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
I like meat but I think the best diet has meat vegetables carbohydrates and SWEETS XD



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay, if you believe in God it doesn't mean that it exists, 
The Death Penalty Nay, too easy..
Premarital Sex Yay ^^
People are inherently good Yay, but are inherently pushed into bad.
Destiny We decide our destiny unconsciously and of course the place and era you are born is determinant.
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay ^^*


----------



## Meyla

I thought about making a new intro thread, but this somehow felt a bit less intimidating, so~

*Personal* ~

*Name*: 
I'm choosing to go by Meyla on this forum. It's sort of a play on different parts of my real name, but I probably won't explain that beyond.. that.

*Male/Female/Trans?*: 
Female

*Location*: 
I was born in Ontario. I've lived in a few other places, but I'm back in Ontario again. There are interesting stories, but nothing I particularly feel like getting into in an intro post that anyone can read. ;p

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*: 
I'd probably go visit friends or family who live very far away (different countries, etc.). Or maybe drop in on an online friend or two.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*:
I'm 23, 24 soon. I don't think I act my age. I probably act more my age online, but IRL people seem to think I'm older than I am. It's always been that way, so I'm used to it. If that's changed, noone has said anything on the subject lately. 


*Personal(ity)* ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* : 
I am an INFP, as far as I can tell. A friend of mine recommended that I check out PerC after we started talking about MBTI stuff. I hadn't realized there was more to it than just.. knowing your type before then. I took a test in high school, promptly forgot about it, took a test in college, and then promptly forgot about it again. Checking out the INFP (mostly) forums and talking with the aforementioned friend has made it 'real' to me. I am still rather confused about how the different cognitive functions are defined, and how I use them (or don't), but I think I'm making some progress there. 

I think I started looking into MBTI stuff .. the beginning of November, maybe? I'm honestly a bit surprised that I didn't look into this more, earlier. I'm very curious about psychology and such. 

*What type do you usually test as?* 
INFP, occasionally INFJ or ISFP. Depends on how I'm thinking about things at the time, and the test. I've noticed that some are ... biased. Very.. black and white, when I usually think in shades of grey. 

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not really sure. I'm not very adept at knowing what type people are, since this is pretty new to me. I wouldn't want to put a label on the people I don't like being around, since I know MBTI type isn't the only thing that affects how people act.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I've taken a couple of Enneagram tests, and usually come out with a 4w5 result. Occasionally with a 6 result, but I think that's more life experience than natural inclination.


*Occupation* ~

*Employed or Unemployed?* 
Currently.. semi-employed? I'm working for my parents while I get my feet under myself again. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Some Community College, when I lived in the States. I was in a Fine Art program and really didn't like it. Part of it was how the program was run, part of it was the 'place' I was in life. I'm looking into going to College for metalsmithing now. I'm really excited about it, but apprehensive too.

*What is your dream job?*
Making jewelry all day. And not having to be responsible for getting it sold! Being successful enough that I could hire someone to do that part for me? Not sure. I love talking about what I do, but when it comes down to asking people for money... ehhhhh. :x


*About You* ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I don't really know how to describe myself right now, so I'll move on to the other part. 

I think I've been a very unhealthy person for the last few years. I'm trying to change that. So far, I am pleased with the progress I am making. I'm trying to 'take it easy,' to an extent, because some of the things I am discovering have just.. blown my mind. _Complete_ shift in perspective. And I need time to process things like that. 

I am working on learning more about myself, how my brain works, why I do things certain ways, etc.. It's been lovely to discover that there's a whole 'group' of people who think in similar ways. Reading what other people think, how other people think, etc. is very useful. I'd also like to not just pester one or two people about these things all the time. *grins* I think I can be overwhelming sometimes.


*Other* ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
LEGO!

*Do you collect anything?*
.. and everything! >>; 'Big' collections: stones, shells, coins, books. I also have a hard time letting go of things that have any kind of sentimental value, so.. momentos, too.

*What are your phobias?* 
Spiders (getting better with that one. Just don't come near meeeEEEEEK! .. but I can be in the same room as one now); falling; staying the same forever; going blind.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* 
I can't ever really decide on a favourite food. Food is just wonderful~ My favourite thing changes with my mood, the weather, the season, etc..

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Having a great conversation with someone. Spending time with my (thoroughly ridiculous and wonderful) cat. Going for a walk and noticing lovely things(not necessarily physical loveliness, though. Very much a subjective thing). Noticing lovely things in general. Being around people I .. like being around.

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
Not sure if some of these are just 'pet peeves,' and I'm not entirely sure they're my 'top five,' but ... they are what came to mind.
Intentional rudeness/inconsideration. 
Disrespect of personal boundaries. 
People not cleaning up after themselves ("I'm busy!" Yeah? And I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs? No.). 
People 'pestering' me when I want to be alone. 
People using things like ur/your (instead of you're), there (instead of they're, their, etc.), OMGIWTOFLN (made that one up. But people who shorten everything into acronyms. I have no idea what that's supposed to mean, so now you're going to have to type it all out anyway!) .. I can be a bit annoying about that kind of thing, I think. haha.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
A day where I could do whatever I felt like doing at any time. I hate following other people's agendas/schedules.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
Both. 


*Other Other* ~

*God and Souls*: Possibly.
*The Death Penalty*: Haven't decided.
*Premarital Sex*: Yay. But not in a casual sense.
*People are inherently good*: Depends on the person... Not something I feel comfortable generalizing.
*Destiny*: Haven't decided.
*Done drugs*: Some.
*Kissed in the rain*: Nay.
*Re-reading a good book*: Yay. Reading a great book for the first time is better, though.


----------



## JianGeGe

Oh man, just looking at some of these questions, it's going to be _haaaard_ to keep concise. :sad:

Personal ~

*Name *
Jian's the first syllable in my first name though I'd rather not give anymore information beyond that. As for nicknames, my anglicized name is Jeanson.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
JIAN'S THE MAN!!!! *gets writer card revoked* ;A;

*Location* 
Malaysia, born and raised in Penangite. _Penang Boleh_! Currently studying in Canterbury, UK and I'm hoping to one day work in China.

*Age* 
19, and how old I 'really am' is a weird subject. I'm still into what alot of people consider 'kiddy stuff', but I'm told that when I start talking deep, I really sound like an old grandpa.



Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ, and I found out just about a year ago. Didn't actually read up on it until recently though

*What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ though 3/10 times I find I'm prone to end up with INTJ too, so I'm guessing I've got a few INTJ traits here.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
My best friend's an ENFJ so there's that I suppose. I also find that I've tended to hold serious crushes on ladies of the INTJ variation. On the other end, I'm sort of intimidated by STs when some of their more negatice traits kick in, but then again, one of my closest friends is an ST too, so I can't really say any type bugs me that much.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Got a 1 on the Enneagram test. No idea what it means, so I'll just nod and assume it's a good thing.

Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?*
I'm just your average leeching-money-off-his-mom student

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Undergraduate student at the University of Kent, studying English and American Literature and Creative Writing (and yes, it does take as long to say as it looks).

*What is your dream job?*
Something in the literary distribution business

About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Ambition is a trait I'd like to think I have under my belt. If there's something great enough that I've made it my dream, I believe that I need to improve myself until the day I'm worthy of making it real. On that account, I'll probably be accused of being proud, but if that's something that's needed for me to move forwards, I'll gladly accept all the connotations that word implies, negative and positive.

As for this forum, friendship is something I'm hoping to find. I've always been shy and never been good at keeping friends, so if it's at all possible to do that, then I think it's my obligation to do what I can to succeed. 


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Haven't been to the toy store in years so no clue.
*Do you collect anything?* Comic books.
*What are your phobias?* Death
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I love Chinese Food... but I'm addicted to KFC
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* A stimulating discussion, and a self-constructed argument I'm actually proud of!
*What are your top five pet peeves?* In no particular order; noise, dirty surroundings, close-mindedness, misplaced snippiness, inactivity 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* A day where all my dreams come true. And true to its definition as perfection, it's an impossibility (though that doesn't mean I can't work my way towards it).
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Eat both, stay healthy.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* No god, but something as complex as the personality seems only possible to describe as a soul.
*The Death Penalty* Yay, it's ugly, and should never be seen as Option #1, but it needs to be an option nonetheless.
*Premarital Sex* Sure, why not?
*People are inherently good* Define good, and I might have an answer.
*Destiny* Humanity was destined to create destiny.
*Done drugs* Nev-ar
*Kissed in the rain* I wish. :sad:
*Re-reading a good book* But, of course!​


----------



## ListlesslyNumb

*Personal*

*Name*
Usually just go by Jenn or J

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location*
In Canada, more specifically, in my igloo [:

*Age*
15. I usually act my age, but it's not uncommon for me to act more maturely then the 'norm'

*Personality*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
The first time I tested as an INTJ, that was just under a year ago. 
But when I retested just recently, I came out as an INTP. 
Apparently the only difference is that if they both think you're an asshole,
the INTP will keep it to themselves, and the INTJ will tell it to your face. Apparently.

*What type do you usually test as?*
For the most recent ones, almost always INTP, but like I said,
I have tested INTJ a few times as well.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Not too sure, I haven't really checked with any of my friends if they're aware
of what their personality type is. So I couldn't say.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Ermm... No.


*Occupation*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Unless being a nearly full time driveway shoveler counts, then nope.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Right now I'm in 2nd year in highschool. As for what I'd like to do with 
my future. Well it's about as clear as peanut butter. Hopefully things
will start to straighten out though. [:

*What is your dream job?*
Something awesome.
Not that that narrows it down much. But actually I just want to do
something where it doesn't totally numb my brain like school does.


*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The book section? Not to sure really, I should go test this.

*Do you collect anything?*
Save the dust under my bed. Nothing in particular.

*What is your phobia?*
Expectations and not being able to live up to them.

*Favourite Food?*
There are too many to choose from!
Icecream, pizza, fried rice, apple pie, apples... mmmm

*Five Pet Peeves*
In no particular order...
1. Incompetent people. Or you can just call them stupid, but that's unkind.
2. People who don't know when to stop talking.
3. Pudding.
4. People who type 'liiiikkkkkeee thiiiiiissss' or 'lyke dis'
Seriously, it makes me want to rip their fingers off so they can't type anymore.
5. Having to wear socks. Unfortunately in Canada, it is somewhat inevitable.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both, but mushrooms and onions can both die a long slow death.

*Other Other - Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Give me 'God' and I'll give you my 'soul'
*The Death Penalty* If we're talking capital punishment for murder
then I'm all for it, our worlds over populated as it is. With this, there will
hopefully be fewer people who hold things back.
*Premarital Sex* Not everyone has to be a saint.
*People are inherently good* Is this a joke? 'Good' is a matter of perspective.
*Destiny* Nay, some things can't be planned. But if it is true, I'd hate to see mine.
*Done drugs* Does Advil count?
*Kissed in the rain* Nope.
*Re-reading a good book* Definitely [:


----------



## almost human

*Personal *

*Name*
It means flower in Arabic.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
I don't identify with the sexes but I was born a female.

*Location*
I live in the United States. 

*Age*
I am eighteen years old. Somehow I feel that I've been around much longer than that though. 


*Personal(ity)*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I am an INTP. I stumbled upon the personality theory after reading about how people grow up to be and things of that matter. I read about it further and I found it to be interesting. 
*
What type do you usually test as?*
INTP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't judge. People will be people.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Neither.


*Occupation *

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Neither.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I graduated recently from high school. Other than that I have no clue as to what to do with my life.

*What is your dream job?*
I would like to explore the world. I'll be an explorer. But I want to be an author first. I have the talent.


*About You*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm the person that sits at the end and watches everyone and everything. I don't speak much and people generally repulse me. I am generally bored for most of the time. Nothing holds my interest for more than a few weeks. I don't like feeling. I also don't like not-know-things. Art, science, and history are interesting. I live in a world of fantasy. 

I hope to escape my boredom in this forum. Plus I'd like to talk to people who could at least have a decent and intelligent conversation.

*Other*

*What is your favorite section at the toy-store?*
I like watching the train go by.

*Do you collect anything?*
Some things like quarters, books, and coloring tools.

*What are your phobias?*
I don't like being stared at. I also do not like hospitals.

*Describe your favorite food until you drool.*
I love bacon, bread, and milk.

*Some of the things that give you jollies?*
I love learning and drifting into another world when in creative-mode. I love smelling the scented pages of the Macy's magazines.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1- When people are hounding me,
2- Empty cereal boxes,
3- When folks go around touching my stuff,
4- Folks talking nonsense, and
5- Not knowing what to do.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A perfect day would include going through a pile of twenty or so books, watch some slasher or gorno films, stay in the shower for hours, blast the stereo 'till the ceiling caves in, and finally go to bed without seeing a damn person. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I like meat better and the occasional fruit. 

*
Other Other - Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls*
Neither.

*The Death Penalty*
Yes. An eye for an eye.

*Premarital Sex*
I couldn't care less. People are disgusting regardless.

*People are inherently good*
Never.

*Destiny*
Yes.

*Done drugs*
No. I wouldn't think of killing my body.

*Kissed in the rain*
Yuck. No physical contact except for hugging.

*Re-reading a good book*
I'm reading The Hobbit by Tolkien.


----------



## Scientijus

Personal 

Name
Scientijus

Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location
Now in Italy
Age
18


Personal(ity)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP. two weeks made tests two years before i was ENFP now im ENTP.but sometimes tests show INTP but rarely
What type do you usually test as?
ENTP and some times INTP 

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Everyone

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Forgot


Occupation 

Employed or Unemployed?
Neither

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I don't know 

What is your dream job?
My dream job is no job


About You

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm probably laconic a little doing yoga, meditations, bhastrika pranyama breathings, astral projection, lucid dreaming and stuff... I'm based on self exploration because i think everything is within us... Like to write stories poems or proses... Learning to paint... am what else?... Oh right I'm nobody from nowhere...I'm zero like this one 0 

Other

What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
helicopter section...

Do you collect anything?
My health

What are your phobias?
No phobias dude

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
ahh nuts is the best dude nuts with honey nuts with other nuts and stuff you know

Some of the things that give you jollies?
kick my lazy ass with a kicking push ups, lucid dreaming is awsome too... self-hypnosis pretty funny self-exploration and stuff...

What are your top five pet peeves?
1.nonsense.
2.stupid nonsense.
3.stupidity
4.nonsense jokes
5.looking at asses talking about asses and stuff...

What would a perfect day be like for you?
i would say to do nothing but i will not. check this out. I would like to revive M.J and dance with him after i would like to fight with Chuck Norris then kick ninjas asses with Stalone and go to jim with Shvartsneger oh and to rob a bank with ZORO!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I am vegetarian

Other Other - Yay or Nay?


God and Souls
what?

The Death Penalty
till last bleed 

Premarital Sex
i dont give a **** when dude. if love comes i have to do it

People are inherently good
Yea thats right but damn "mature" asses make them bad...

Destiny
What? no do no destiny...

Done drugs
Yea before i tried alcohol cigarettes and weed 

Kissed in the rain
alright bring it on!

Re-reading a good book
No reading dude no


----------



## BrownBetty

Personal ~

What do you preferred to be called? 
- Any nicknames?
*I don't mind being called Bettty or BB*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - 
*Pennsylvania*

-If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I would love to be anywhere but here right now. I have always lived in PA.*

Age - 
*22, but people never guess that. I usually assumed to be anywhere between 11-16 years old. *shurgs**



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP. I have been reading up on personality theory on and off for a couple of months now.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*INFP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I don't know that much to say just yet.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Never taken any*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*I work but it is not worth mentioning*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm a fourth year college student and my major is Marketing*

What is your dream job?
*My dream job is not working at all...*

About You ~
*I joined this forum because I want to meet others like myself. That hardly seems to happen in real life.*

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The kiddie craft section*
Do you collect anything? *Not really. I used to college coins and stamps.*
What are your phobias? *hights*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *No*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *what?*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Waking up at seven and going to bed at eight*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like eating all (once) living things.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty* Nay*
Premarital Sex* No Comment*
People are inherently good* No Comment*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Nay, I'm high on life*
Kissed in the rain* Nay*
Re-reading a good book* Yay*


----------



## Randroth

Personal
I go by Randroth and I am an earthling male.

Personality
I've been interested in personality typing for several months. I'm an ISTP but frequently also test as an ISTJ, and occasionally INTJ or INTP. I can't say I have a favorite or least favorite type to be around, as long as the individual in question is not obnoxiously talkative or emotional. My Big 5 test results are: 56% Openness, 75% Conscientiousness, 26% Extroversion, 66% Agreeableness, and 9% Neuroticism.

Occupation
Currently studying mechanical engineering, with a seasonal job at a machine shop. I haven't figured out my dream job yet, and probably never will.

About Me
I like sports of all stripes, but especially baseball; I like to read, write, and run in my spare time, and I'm interested in economics, science, and technology. I'm a non-denominational Christian. Politically, I'm a libertarian but am unaffiliated with the Libertarian Party. As for what I hope to get from the forum, I just want some insight into what makes people tick.

Other
The only things I really collect these days are the skulls of my enemies.


----------



## winata

*hello, new here *

Personal ~

jesslyn winata, female, 18 but i am an old soul

Location - i was originally born in medan, indonesia. after the 1998 racial riots, i emigrated and have been living in singapore ever since. i occasionally travel between the two places

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
antartica to watch the aurora borealis


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
infj, been interested only recently

* What type do you usually test as?
when i was younger i used to test as enfp & enfj but i continuously test as infj at present. i think i have found myself.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
no preference, really.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
e4w3


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
student 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
applying for a major in business

What is your dream job?
from here onwards, i got lazy


----------



## NotLocke

*PERSONAL​*​*Name* NotLocke, Not, Locke. This is not the name I was christened with though. Ahem.
*Gender* Dude
*Location* North-West England, UK
*Go Where, why?* Southern hemisphere or parts of USA. It's British winter as I write this. Nuff said.
*Age, act it?* Turn 28 in 3 days. I can have a playful streak but it's not for public consumption. Generally I'm a bit of a young fogie, particularly around new people or in large groups.
*PERSONALITY*​*MBTI type & how long...* I have taken the tests three times on three different sites. Today. In the past hour. Safe to say I'm ISTJ :tongue: I have a long standing interest in psych, both my own and that of others, but only recently into MBTI.
*Types of people...* I dislike hyper people and people who get overly concerned with unnecessary trivialities. I don't like people who force things on others. I like people who respect my boundaries, I like laid back people, people who know that what is inside is what counts and don't try to impress others with flashiness.
*OCCUPATION*​[/SIZE]*
Emp/Unemp* Currently unemployed.
*Dream Job* Probably a writer. Or a lighthouse keeper.
*ABOUT ME​*I don't particularly like talking about myself publicly. I'm here to learn more about myself and others, find like minded people and reassure myself I'm not a sociopath. It has been said before. Muahahahaha. That would be a joke.......I think.......
*OTHER​**Fave section @ Toy Store* Toy store? The exit.
*Collect?* I collect phobias
*Phobias?* I have a phobia of collecting things. Ho-hum indeed.
*Food* I like good hearty British type food, roast dinners, cumberland sausage and mash with onion gravy...yep there's the drool I can stop now.
*'Jollies'* Dumb people falling over on home video clip shows. Shadenfreude but funny is funny.
*5 Pet Peeves* Toy Stores, Collecting things, Phobias, dumb people NOT falling over on home video clip shows and people thinking this profile is stupid - you peeve me.
*Perfect day..* Wake up slowly into a cozy bed all warm and groggy eyed. Eat, go for a walk by a lake, breathe fresh air and see a waterfall. Peaceful, tranquil. Avoid toy store. Watch dumb people fall over on home video clip show. Cozy, warm bed, sleep, repeat.
*Meat, Veg or both* I'm a carnivore. Love, no - LOVE potatoes.
*OTHER, OTHER​*God & Souls *NAY*
Dealth Penalty *NAY*
Premarital sex *YAY*
People are inherently good *toughie - NAY*
Destiny *NAY*
Done drugs? *YAY*
Kissed in rain? *NAY*
Re-read a good book? *YAY*


----------



## Akrasiel

*Personal ~*
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Rain

*- Any nicknames?*
Rain, Mik, Li, Chris, Kit

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Usually male. Sometimes female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in Virginia. I still live there. Nothing particularly interesting about it.
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Sweden. To search for my friend who I must see one day...before it's too late...

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*


I'm seventeen. Acting one's age is a matter of relativity, as 'age' is open to interpretation by all. Generally I present myself professionally and give off the impression of someone in their early twenties.

_*Personal(ity) ~*_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality* *theory?
*I'm an INTJ. About 6 years.
** What type do you usually test as?
*INTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*None. It is only a matter of maturity. Judging by personality type is ridiculous and preposterous.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 
INTJ, RCOEI, 5w4-4w5-1w9

_*Occupation ~*_

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm in high school.

*What is your dream job?*
Writer of Fiction.

_*About You ~
*_*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* 

I would describe myself as brief, concise, and interactive. I am someone who does things with a purpose and motivation, preferring not to have meaningless or unfounded actions. I hope to meet more people and form ties with the community while gathering information.

_*Other ~*_


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
*Video game equipment; headsets, controllers, etc*

Do you collect anything? 
*No.

* What are your phobias? 
*None.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *
None. I have little interest in such things.

* Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
*A new book in a series I've been looking forward to reading, A new acquaintance that seems intelligent, dreaming.

* What are your top five pet peeves? 
*When people:


Repeat their selves.
Whine.
Disrespect females.
Prove untrustworthy/useless.
Yell.
*
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
*A day spent dreaming.
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
I'm vegan.

_*Other Other*__* ~ Yay or Nay?*_

*God and Souls* 
Nay, but useful.

*The Death Penalty* 
Yay, and Useful.

*Premarital Sex* 
Yay.

*People are inherently good* 
Nay. They are neutral.

*Destiny* 
Nay.

*Done drugs*
Yay.

*Kissed in the rain* 
Nay.

*Re-reading a good book *
Yay.


----------



## Sidhe

Hi everyone, I'm (obviously) new here, and the friendly guide for the newbies stated that it would be nice if we posted in the intro section... and well, while I'm pretty sure no one is actually interested, I couldn't run the risk of not being nice... 

*Personal *
Name: Sidhe 
(pronounced shee, it means faerie  )
Female
Location: Australia
*Personal(ity)*
I am an INFP, and was introduced to personality theory perhaps 6 months ago
I have once tested as INFJ, but every other time I've tested INFP
I have trouble dealing with TJ types that use cold, impersonal logic and reasoning, I don't care how efficient it is, it's just wrong, yes I am being illogical! I seem to have surrounded myself with ENFPs, and one ISFP.
I am an Enneargram type 4w5.
*Occupation *
I am a student studying language, history, and anything else that takes my fancy. I will maybe pursue a career in diplomacy... but that might change tomorrow.
*About me*
I have absolutely no idea how to describe myself, somewhat eccentric perhaps? I believe that I am fairly typically INFP, mostly residing in faerie land, emerging only to wonder at reality, which triggers yet another daydream. I think I may be addicted to ice cream. Personality Cafe represents a little step in the terribly long journey to self discovery, or maybe it just makes me feel less alien to human kind- there are others like me out there... very scary thought...


----------



## Jordankara

Name - Jordan
- nickname- potato

* Female

Location - Born in Northern Indiana, currently in western Ohio- I would love to go to Ireland and see how beautiful it is
Age - I am currently 20 and sometimes i act ancient and other times...not so much


Personal(ity) ~

* My Myers-Briggs personality type is INFJ the counselor, i learned that as of today

* I haven't taken enough tests to know what i usually am 

* I don't know enough about differnt personality types to know which specific ones i prefer or not

My Enneargram test result said i am type 4

Occupation ~

* I am somewhat employed at a family run shop in a small town. I am a stained glass artist at the moment.

I graduated high school two years ago and have yet to attend college, though i will eventually.

I'm not sure i have a "dream job"

About You ~

* I am young and often ignorant. I can be very loyal and i prefer to avoid conflict. There are few i am close to. I have a vast imagination and curiousity about things such as....how does one become a picture frame designer or who designs the very detailed and insanely intricate patterns for lace? I have a rather strange sense of humor very much like that of my older brother. I prefer to observe and not speak unless spoken to or unless i have something to say. I do not pretend to know about things i don't, if i don't know something i say so. I believe everything has a right to live, no matter how large or small. I have rescued many spiders in my life and am not afraid to pick up a bug. I am spiritual and tolerant of most beliefs and people. I am an artist and always have been. I can be quite shy but once i am comfortable around you i will openly express myself and speak my mind. I believe in hard work but i am quite lazy. I'm sure there is more to say but i think this will do for now. :mellow:


Other ~

I currently collect pumpkins and blue roses

I'm afraid of tornadoes and losing my family

I have always loved the sweet, tangy, and juiciness of strawberries. It's even better when they are dipped in a smooth creamy, rich chocolate.

Pet peeves
1. I hate when people make needless noise...like tapping their foot or drumming on the table
2. I cannot stand it when people pick on others
3. I really don't like being stared at
4.i dislike bad smells, i have a sensitive nose
5. it bothers me when things aren't... equal...like a picture that hangs crooked

I love autumn days when the trees are vibrant and the sky is cloudy and gray. The soft and cool breaze always puts me at ease.

I eat both meat and veggies though i am very picky. I have trouble eating meat because of the texture and usually prefer chicken.

Well i hope i did this right and am not about to make a big fool of myself. I am new to the forum thing, i don't do it very often. I would love to make some new friends so...feel free to say hi! :crazy:


----------



## Digger Blue

*Us'uns (You, Me & everyone else we know)*

I hail from the great state of Arkansas. Left there before "Clinton" was a household name. Way before "Flowers"!. 
Long ago my home town was called "Hopefield". That is such an incredible name for a town. 
We are born. We grow, we learn, we have one chance to build a life that is a legacy: "What was accomplished by this ESFP!" Does that make an ESFP take life more seriously? Maybe not. 
I personally believe that Snoopy is an ESFP. "To Dance is to Live. To Live is to Dance." Implied by actions: Thunk. The food bowl is empty. Fill it. 
I have tried to be an INTJ, and it was not particularly successful. My boss wanted me to be one. I'm now looking for a new boss. Got tired of trying to fit into that mold. 
A new day. New Challenges. Shall I go after one? I think I'll sit on top of my outhouse until I'm ready.
Digger


----------



## Valid

*I'll play your game!*

Personal ~

* Name - Valid
- Any nicknames?

* Female



Age - How old are you?34 Do you think you act your age?I have no idea




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Xntj...occasional browsing

* What type do you usually test as? ENTJ INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? No idea





Occupation ~

* Unemployed?

In college,working on associates now

What is your dream job? No idea ...hoping for some insights here!


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Just trying to figure out why i am described as intimidating...I really don't think i am!


Other ~



Do you collect anything?
Books

What are your phobias?
hieghts

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
anything i shouldn't eat

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
heheheheheh

What are your top five pet peeves?
ignoring me while you talk on the phone, not using blinkers, chewing loudly, mumbling, watching tv when i am talking to you

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Uneventful

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
whatever i feel like


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
?

The Death Penalty
Yay

Premarital Sex
woot

People are inherently good
lol

Destiny
hates me

Done drugs
your share...when i was a youth

Kissed in the rain
not in a while
:tongue:
Re-reading a good book
always


----------



## Digger Blue

Do you collect anything?
I have had many hobbies over the years, some quite disgusting (feeding box elder bugs to spiders; I got some good spider action photos!). 

What are your phobias? Finally life made sense when I read about ESFP!

Candy orange slice with a Graham Cracker.


Some of the things that you give you jollies?


What are your top five pet peeves?
drivers who tailgate on icy roads, people talking on cell phones while driving, 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
ESFP: Performing with an audience

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
whatever i feel like


God and Souls: Definitely into God. Biggest issue with Christianity is keeping it real and relative. No one, Christian, Jew, Moslem, or anybody else has cornered the market on truth. 
?

The Death Penalty: If a teenager gains access to guns and commits a mortal crime with them (i.e., just his own suicide) the adult owner of that/those weapons should suffer the death penalty (or at least some severe time) because he did not adequately lock the weapons up. (I'd love to hear your opinion on that!).

Premarital Sex
woot (What does woot mean?)

People are inherently good (Depends upon the person!)
lol


Drugs? I did get high on toluene one time.


I gave away my copy of The Float Plane Notebooks because I had read it 5 times and could not justify spending more of my life reading the same book. It is by Clyde Edgerton. 
Regards,
Digger:laughing:


----------



## CruxClaire

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Claire*
- Any nicknames? *Nope. :happy:*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - *I was born in a suburb of Chicago, Illinois. I moved to Las Vegas when I was eight years old, and after six years I moved to another suburb of Chicago, in which I still live.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I would go to either London or Berlin. The cultural image I've seen and heard of both is very appealing to me. I'm interested in the vibrant art and architecture scene of Berlin, and I also enjoy German cuisine and speak some German. As far as London goes, I'd love to have that quintessential, touristy experience of seeing Big Ben (which I hear isn't really all that big), riding on a red double decker bus, and sitting in a tea shop reading something really philosophical and pretentious.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 16, and whether or not I act my age is a very subjective question. I've yet to determine exactly how mature the average 16-year-old acts, but I guess it varies for me. I can be very responsible and mature, and use logic in my actions, when I have to, but other days I have the emotional capabilities of a five-year-old. I can be optimistic, in a mature sort of way, when others are feeling down, but I get huffy over small things. For instance, I cried once when my sister took my favorite seat at the dinner table. I tend to be self-centered, and I'm trying to get over that.
*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I generally test as an INFP, but sometimes as an INTP. I doubt the F vs T sometimes (read: I obsessively lurk on INTP vs INFP forum threads), but I guess I'm an INFP, most of the time. I took a MBTI quiz for the first time maybe two years ago, and I've been interested ever since.
*
* What type do you usually test as? *INFP (maybe 75% of the time, compared to 25% INTP)*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I didn't really think that far into the whole thing. *I generally like to hang around similar types, for the most part, because I identify with them the best, and I can carry the best conversation with them. I'm intimidated by super-organized types and strong extroverts. Still, I find types other than my own interesting. It's nice to be able to experience each personality type.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Big Five:
Openness: 88%
Conscientiousness: 20%
Extraversion: 30%
Agreeableness: 58%
Neuroticism: 80%

Four Temperaments: Usually melancholic, but sometimes phlegmatic
*

Occupation ~* Student
*
* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm currently in high school.
*
What is your dream job? *It varies by day. I'm into the social sciences, namely, anthropology, but I can also see myself as an economist. Neuroscience also interests me to some extent. Law and politics fascinate me, but I think I'm too timid to make a good lawyer or politician, and my personal values might get in the way or my arguments or campaign (so would my lack of organizational skills). For some time last year, I wanted to be a social worker, but I realized I would probably sink into some kind of vortex of self-hatred if my work wasn't completely effective in each and every case I dealt with, which would make it an unsuitable career for me.
*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm Claire. I've been lurking on these forums for a long time, and today, I reacted on an impulse to finally join. I'm going to try to be active, but my general activity and motivations are very sporadic, so I might spend hours on here for one week, and then go a month without posting. I'm working on controlling that more. I do my best to be benevolent. My goal in life is to make a lasting positive impact on individuals, and hopefully society, in some way. I'm insecure and I care too much about trivial things. If I come across as aloof or pretentious, I don't mean to. I'm considerably less socially awkward online than offline, but I'm still not a social butterfly on the internet. I like reading novels (among my favorites are Jane Eyre, Pride and Prejudice, Into the Wild, The Chocolate War, Animal Farm, Death Comes for the Archbishop, the Perks of Being a Wallflower, etc.). I also enjoy listening to music, and I view my musical tastes as somewhat eclectic. I play guitar (on a strictly recreational basis - I stink).*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Board Games*
Do you collect anything? *I used to collect Yu-Gi-Oh! cards, but not so much anymore. Books, I guess, but that's more hoarding than collecting.*
What are your phobias?* Bodily fluids/waste products, illness, social phobias, fear itself, failure/living and dying alone*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I love to eat prime rib, medium rare, warm and dripping with delectable juices that soak the buttered mashed potatoes and warm and fluffy yorkshire pudding that sit next to it, in its delectable tenderness, on the plate. As I slowly bring a fork with a small piece of the prime rib, covered in potatoes, to my mouth, I anticipate the way it will almost melt in my mouth and bring about a fullness and satisfaction that...Ok. I'm drooling.* 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? * A good romantic comedy, an unexpected yet welcome hug, the warmth and fragrance of a candle, intellectual stimulation, Pokemon *
What are your top five pet peeves? * extreme organization, the phrase "how so," the sound of coughing, the sound of people chewing gum with their mouths open, people texting during school *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *It would be relaxing and yet fulfilling. It would involve a good conversation, a cup of tea, a good book, and some kind of really good news.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both. I'm an omnivore.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*​


----------



## quixotist

*Personal*
_Name - What do you preferred to be called?_
Qu would suffice.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female


*Location*
_Where were you born and where do you live now? Where would you like to go?_
I was born in a cold Canadian city and later moved to a warmer, wet Canadian island. It's so idyllic I sometimes feel like vomiting sunsets and oceanscapes. I'd like to live in a big city again, because I love being surrounded by people, if only to observe them. 


*Age*
_How old are you? Do you act your age?_
Age is relative, and you know I say this as a thinly veiled attempt to justify the fact I'm 16. My maturity levels vary somewhere between a scotch-sipping ontological nihilist and a twelve year old that just learned how to swear, depending on what the situation calls for and how much sleep I've had.


*Personal(ity)*
_What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
INFJ, for around a year or so.

_ What type do you usually test as?_
INFJ, and occasionally INFP.

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I've never had particular aversion to a personality type, and I find I identify most with other NFs, but I love listening to NTs and STs talk.


*Occupation*
_Employed or Unemployed?_
Unemployed student, sweet yes.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
Still in high school.

_What is your dream job?_
Travel journalist, but anything in the field of Humanities and Social Science intrigues me.


*About You*
_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
I live to make others happy, and past the extraverted shell I confide in a select few. Passion drives me, and I can't fully apply myself to things that don't intrigue me. People fascinate me more than anything else. I live in my head, and have to consciously bring myself to the present instead of speculation of the future.

And to learn, of course.


*Other*
_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
Boardgames, definitely.

_Do you collect anything?_
Quotes, and the slips of paper in fortune cookies.

_What are your phobias?_
None, but I don't trust myself _at all_ around high places.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Spicy italian sausage with penne and freshly cooked chunks of tomato... mmm.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
The smell of a thunderstorm, touching old books, travel writing, listening to new music, being in old places, learning something about a person, new theories.

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
-people who constantly (and vocally) question themselves
-apathy
-not understanding something
-waiting
-unused potential

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
I'd wake up to watch the sunrise, read the news, write, spend time with close friends, go somewhere new, learn something, and end the night with tea and conversation.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
Definite omnivore.


*Other Other - Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls - No strong opinions on either, and faith is an undeniably powerful thing.
The Death Penalty - Nay, inefficient, costly, and ethically questionable.
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Inherently self-preserving, certainly.
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay​


----------



## bengalcat

Call me - bengalcat, bcat or cat

Female

I was born in New Zealand and currently live in Australia. They seem similar taken at face value but are very different in spirit. If I could get up and go anywhere at this moment it would be to a tropical island with fragrant flowers and crazy light blue lagoon water, or to some European hamlet nestled next to mountains where they keep donkeys. Though, maybe less so Europe right now since they're getting buried under snow. 

Age is 26. Don't think I act my age most of the time, I either go much older or much younger. Perhaps I'm not sure what to make of my actual age. 

My MB type is INFJ. I've tested this way since my teen years, before that as a kid I tested ISFJ. So I've pretty much known about Myers Briggs most of my life, courtesy of my mum. It's hard to generalise on types that I like and don't like, particularly since many people don't know their types and I don't trust myself to assume their type. I will hazard the guess that I generally enjoy and appreciate ENFPs. I think T/F matters to me the most in terms of the ease of relating to and interacting with others. From easiest to most conflicted: self-aware F > T > non-self-aware F. In saying that, despite not always finding my close relationships with the Ts I know easy, I still like and love and appreciate them. 

Unemployed graduate student. 

About me - I've had a really mixed upbringing, between countries and between cultures (heh, not NZ/Australia), and as such I think I'm still trying to figure out where I feel most comfortable. On my good days I love talking to anyone. A good rambling, self-sustaining conversation is one of life's greatest pleasures for me. On my not so good days I need a corner to myself, although can easily be coaxed out with a hug. What I would like more of in my life and in the world in general is genuine warmth. 

What I hope to get out of this forum is exposure to other types (well, types who know their type) and insight into how they see and work out things. I feel I've become a less compassionate and open-minded person of late and I want to get my old curiosity and generosity back. I want to learn again, not just assume. 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Those science kits, or soft plush toys, or wooden toys, or puzzles, or books.

Do you collect anything? - Um... Not really. 

What are your phobias? - Dark water apparently. Tried moonlight surfing once and was freaked out by the black sea. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool - Mmm noodle soup. Or a chocolate fondant or mousse cake or mud cake. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Frolicking with an animal or fun human, random happy smile from a stranger, making music with others, watching clever cartoons, water. 

What are your top five pet peeves? - Ooh. Someone being unnecessarily snarky (to me or someone else), when people look down on others, unthinking materialism, hyperdominance/aggression, when someone is extremely righteous and hypocritical at the same time. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Wow. Hmmm. I need to think about this more.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both. I would like to be a vegetarian but I do love meat. Foodwise both ways can be tasty, in terms of ethics I'd like to feel more reassured about the way animals raised for food are treated.

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Semi-yay 
The Death Penalty - Resounding nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Um.... tentative nay? "Good" and "Bad" aren't self-evident absolutes in the first place. 
Destiny - Nay but count me clueless on this 
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay but I still hold out hope
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Digger Blue

bengalcat said:


> Call me - bengalcat, bcat or cat
> 
> Female
> 
> I was born in New Zealand and currently live in Australia. They seem similar taken at face value but are very different in spirit. If I could get up and go anywhere at this moment it would be to a tropical island with fragrant flowers and crazy light blue lagoon water, or to some European hamlet nestled next to mountains where they keep donkeys. Though, maybe less so Europe right now since they're getting buried under snow.
> 
> Age is 26. Don't think I act my age most of the time, I either go much older or much younger. Perhaps I'm not sure what to make of my actual age.
> 
> My MB type is INFJ. I've tested this way since my teen years, before that as a kid I tested ISFJ. So I've pretty much known about Myers Briggs most of my life, courtesy of my mum. It's hard to generalise on types that I like and don't like, particularly since many people don't know their types and I don't trust myself to assume their type. I will hazard the guess that I generally enjoy and appreciate ENFPs. I think T/F matters to me the most in terms of the ease of relating to and interacting with others. From easiest to most conflicted: self-aware F > T > non-self-aware F. In saying that, despite not always finding my close relationships with the Ts I know easy, I still like and love and appreciate them.
> 
> Unemployed graduate student.
> 
> About me - I've had a really mixed upbringing, between countries and between cultures (heh, not NZ/Australia), and as such I think I'm still trying to figure out where I feel most comfortable. On my good days I love talking to anyone. A good rambling, self-sustaining conversation is one of life's greatest pleasures for me. On my not so good days I need a corner to myself, although can easily be coaxed out with a hug. What I would like more of in my life and in the world in general is genuine warmth.
> 
> What I hope to get out of this forum is exposure to other types (well, types who know their type) and insight into how they see and work out things. I feel I've become a less compassionate and open-minded person of late and I want to get my old curiosity and generosity back. I want to learn again, not just assume.
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Those science kits, or soft plush toys, or wooden toys, or puzzles, or books.
> 
> Do you collect anything? - Um... Not really.
> 
> What are your phobias? - Dark water apparently. Tried moonlight surfing once and was freaked out by the black sea.
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool - Mmm noodle soup. Or a chocolate fondant or mousse cake or mud cake.
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Frolicking with an animal or fun human, random happy smile from a stranger, making music with others, watching clever cartoons, water.
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves? - Ooh. Someone being unnecessarily snarky (to me or someone else), when people look down on others, unthinking materialism, hyperdominance/aggression, when someone is extremely righteous and hypocritical at the same time.
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you? - Wow. Hmmm. I need to think about this more.
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both. I would like to be a vegetarian but I do love meat. Foodwise both ways can be tasty, in terms of ethics I'd like to feel more reassured about the way animals raised for food are treated.
> 
> Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls - Semi-yay
> The Death Penalty - Resounding nay
> Premarital Sex - Yay
> People are inherently good - Um.... tentative nay? "Good" and "Bad" aren't self-evident absolutes in the first place.
> Destiny - Nay but count me clueless on this
> Done drugs - Nay
> Kissed in the rain - Nay but I still hold out hope
> Re-reading a good book - Yay


 Test 1 

BCAT:

Interesting intro, thanks. As an old geezer, and an ESFP, I've had some experiences and seen some things. Missed the donkeys in Europe, but have seen buros out West in American National Parks. Wild Rams, Bison, and some great birds (think Magapie, Raven, Lucifer Hummingbird). All were breathtaking.

I took MBTI and discovered I was an Artisan, so I felt free to take up painting. It came rather easily. Not too sure just how people feel about it yet. People admire politely, but you really know when you've sold a painting. 

I had a dream of having a family and everybody sitting together in a pile and watching tv all cuddled that way. Never happened. Oh well. Oh, I have the family, they just didn't want to sit cuddled. Guess everybody has their own ideas of a good time. 

I am painting an aircraft nose art pinup painting of a woman as a Christmas gift to her husband. She's nearly my age, so we swapped in her face onto a pinup girls body. It should be about a couple of days work, I think. You have to get inside the other person's head to really give a good gift. This one should be great for him to put in his workshop. 

Guess I ramble a bit. Was it interesting, or just random? We have about -7 C out. Nice day to stay in. Need to mount a bird feeder today, however. Wonder if I can convince my wife to do that job?!
Have a great day!
Digger
:mellow:


----------



## discordian

My name is Isaac, but I respond to Nathan, asshole, smartass and 'hey you, with the face' equally well.

I'm a dude.

I was born in the former Soviet Union, more specifically the Ukraine. I'm now in Memphis, TN (again), though I've lived for quite a while in NJ

Age - I'm 33 and bounce between 45 and 22.

Personal(ity) ~

I'm an iSTJ - little bit 'i' very STJ. 

I tend to get along with eSTPs the best, though my circle of friends is fairly wide. NFPs should probably stay out of gun-shot range, however.

Occupation ~

I'm employed, in the IT field. I won't bore you with the details. 

I majored in Computer Science and minored in Psychology. I didn't graduate.

About You ~

I haven't been a member of a forum in a very long time, and the more I read about MBTI the more credit I tend to give it, so I thought I'd solve two problems with one bullet and join an MBTI forum.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Video games

Do you collect anything? 
Dust, if left immobilized long enough.

What are your phobias? 
I'm a touch agoraphobic. Not bad, just get a bit uncomfortable in fields.

What are your top five pet peeves? - 
Internet speak. Saying things like 'c u l8r' is not a good way to get in my good graces. Further, if you can't tell the difference between their, there and they're, or simply chose to ignore that ability, you should probably see how I feel about NFPs described above and heed the warning. (man... I'm really coming off as a violent asshole here, aren't i?)

American liberals. Seriously, people, there's a theoretical difference between liberalism and socialism, let's try to remember that. That which we call socialism by any other name would smell as bad.


What would a perfect day be like for you?
To begin with, it wouldn't be a day, it would be a night. Evil day star - it burns us!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like a good balance of both, however, a meal with meat but without vegetables is still a meal, whereas the opposite is very rarely true.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Nay
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Is there anything more affirmative that Yay? No? Ok. Double Yay.
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Yay
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## Digger Blue

Isaac:
Where abouts in Memphis are you? I hail from West Memphis, but lived in Memphis during 2 of my school years.
What I have found is that when you talk to people, they talk back and their grammar is reasonably good. When some of the very bright people I know have typed to me, they really screw up the language. Sometimes they type a wrong word that sounds close to the word they meant to use, sometimes they can't spell worth a rip. I know spell check has saved my butt any number of times.
I am an ESFP. While I consider us to be the otters of life, it seems as though other profiles do not understand what we say. It is like being at a table where nobody acknowledges your presence. 
Regards,
Digger:happy:


----------



## discordian

Digger Blue said:


> Isaac:
> Where abouts in Memphis are you? I hail from West Memphis, but lived in Memphis during 2 of my school years.
> What I have found is that when you talk to people, they talk back and their grammar is reasonably good. When some of the very bright people I know have typed to me, they really screw up the language. Sometimes they type a wrong word that sounds close to the word they meant to use, sometimes they can't spell worth a rip. I know spell check has saved my butt any number of times.
> I am an ESFP. While I consider us to be the otters of life, it seems as though other profiles do not understand what we say. It is like being at a table where nobody acknowledges your presence.
> Regards,
> Digger:happy:


Oh, don't get me wrong, I understand that people make mistakes and especially typos. It's willful ignorance or disregard that irks me. 

I'm actually on the other side of Memphis from you. I live in Cordova.


----------



## adellabella

Call me Bella as in Ciao bella! I am a 34 year old married mother of two who acts some days like their peer (age 2) and other days like their grandmother. It depends on my mood.

I was born in a small suburb of San Diego and now I live in a small suburb of San Francisco. SF is way more my style than SD since I'm into art and music and not so much into mainstream culture.

I'm an INFJ who has studied Jung theory and related info for about 5 years as a hobby.

Favorite types: ENFP and ISFP are fun to party with! INTJ and INFP are good for deep intellectual discussions. 
ISFJ and ESFJ are loyal friends.

Least favorite types: ESTJ and ENTJ are too bossy and I don't like being told what to do, think or believe. INTP and ISTP are annoying because they are irresponsible and do dangerous things for fun which makes you worry about their safety all the time.

I'm a stay at home mom now but I will work again once my kids are in school 8 hours a day.

What is your education? I majored in environmental science. Yes I am a "tree hugger" because I don't think people can survive without a healthy and clean environment. This is our only home and if we ruin it, then what?

What is your dream job? Running a non profit to do projects around the world for sustainable development

About You ~

About you bios are always really hard for me to write because I really can't sum it all up in a paragraph. I have always made helping people and relationships my number one priority and it has served me well in my life. It is hard for me to understand when people seem to care more about material goods than the people in their lives. At the same time, it seems like friendships drift in and out like the tides. Maybe because I try so hard to help people and make the friendship good that I push people away (I'm not sure). I get frustrated when I am stuck in a rut or my friends or family are in a negative pattern and can't get out of it. I am here to learn and to share what I have learned and have some fun with witty thought provoking banter.

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Arts and Craft supplies- Play Doh!

Do you collect anything? Antique jewelry, electronic music and travel books are all things I have in excess.

What are your phobias? I am afraid of toxic chemicals in the environment and food because you have no way of knowing for sure if they would make you sick long term. Also I am afraid of group think and cults and any type of agenda to try to persuade people. People should think for themselves and not believe what they saw on TV or read or what people they know think. 

Describe your favorite food until you drool: How does juicy crisp sweet ripe watermelon on a hot day sound?

Some of the things that you give you jollies? So many things make me happy: my kids doing funny things, travel, music, art, swimming in the ocean, snorkeling, kayak, whitewater rafting, drinking wine or fruity drinks like a guava margarita or Singapore sling, going to the zoo or an aquarium, learning anything new or different about the world, laughing with friends, dancing, camping out under the stars and long walks with my husband in beautiful places.

What are your top five pet peeves? 
1 shallow conversation 
2 fake people & liars 
3 gossip 
4 household chores -when I clean something and it gets messed up again 5 minutes later 
5 bullying

What would a perfect day be like for you: The closest thing I have experienced to a perfect day was traveling in Thailand and also in Costa Rica (beautiful scenery, exciting adventure and a new culture and nature to learn about is the closest to perfect-but I wouldn't want to live there because what makes it perfect is that it is exotic and different from everyday life)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I was vegan for 7 years but stopped because my health was suffering. I still eat a lot of vegetarian meals probably more than most people do.

God and Souls :happy:
The Death Penalty :frustrating:
Premarital Sex :blushed:
People are inherently good :laughing:
Destiny 
Done drugs:blushed:
Kissed in the rain 
Re-reading a good book roud:

Thanks for this chance to introduce myself!


----------



## Claussen

Valid said:


> Personal ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age - How old are you?34 Do you think you act your age?I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great answer! I don't think you need to have an idea about it. We are always acting our own age!
Click to expand...


----------



## s0n1c800m

Personal ~

_Name - What do you preferred to be called?_
Around here, we're gonna go with Sonic or s0n1c
_- Any nicknames?_
Yes, dozens. None of them, however, are relevant on this forum.

_Male/Female/Trans?_
Female

_Location_
Originally born in Northeast Florida
Still live in Florida
Interesting story? Not really. I'm a first-generation American, though.
_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
I'm very happy where I am right now. If I could take someone with me, that would be another matter and would vary according to who I could take.

_Age_
I'm a few days away from 29.
I think I do finally act my age. I've been acting this age for years. It's nice to not be acting anymore.

Personal(ity) ~
_
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? What type do you usually test as?_
INFJ
I read about it in college and was unimpressed with the assessment. This time around, I've been ravenously investigating for about two weeks.

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I really enjoy my mother, an ESFP, though I find her thoroughly exhausting.
My boyfriend is an INTJ, as are a number of my very closest friends. We mesh well.
Not sure what my sister is, but I suspect ESTJ. Whatever it is, I get her, and she seems to find me bemusing.
When I don't like people, I don't like them and rarely research further. I have trouble tolerating INFPs when they are being mopey, though.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
Enneagram: 5, sometimes 4 (haven't researched this much)
SLOAN: RCOIA


Occupation ~

_Employed or Unemployed?_
Mostly unemployed

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
Half of a BA in special education
3/5 years of a plumbing apprenticeship
State license and national certification in massage therapy
_
What is your dream job?_
Using massage to re-establish healthy touch for people with PTSD

About You ~

_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._

I'm not prepared to describe myself at this time. Perhaps later. Probably never.
I hope to better understand myself and the people around me.

Other ~

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
Legos, miniatures, things that make noise and/or have bright lights, plushies
_Do you collect anything?_
Obligations :/
Also fonts, shoes, computer carcasses, devoted followers, ticket stubs/event programs
_What are your phobias?_
spiders
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
A triple-decker orange cake with dark chocolate, cream cheese frosting and marmalade fill that I invented.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Baking, sewing, linux, manga, ^_~, flirting, cuddling, karaoke
_What are your top five pet peeves?_
Lying
Cruelty/malicious trolling
People who scuff their feet when they walk
Littering
Unjustified arrogance
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
If I'm alone, then it would be spent naked on the roof with my laptop or a good book and some music.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
About 75% raw vegetables and fruit, 20% rare beef, fatty pork, and good fish, 5% negotiable

Other Other ~ _Yay or Nay?
_
_God and Souls_ 
Nay, though I think the word 'soul' is a convenient descriptor of something I can't otherwise describe.
_The Death Penalty_
Nay.
_Premarital Sex_
^_^ Yay for premarital sex!
_People are inherently good_
People are inherently human. Their actions may be good or bad and interpreted as either depending on the circumstances.
_Destiny_
Nay
_Done drugs_
Aye, but I don't recommend it
_Kissed in the rain_
Aye, and I *do* recommend it
_Re-reading a good book_
Only if it's PTerry


----------



## Farnickle

Personal(ity) ~ 

I'm an INFJ, and I've been learning about MBTI for about four years now.

I feel quickly connected to INTP's. Married an INTJ & I like the other ones I've met. Sometimes have difficulties understanding INFP's, even though we're such similar types. Feel MOST connected to ENFJ's. <3

I'm an Enneagram Type 4 Wing 3.

Occupation ~

Unemployed.
Biology major in college.
Dream Job: yoga teacher! I'll be certified in May.

About You ~

Like every other INFJ & Type 4, I feel like a loner. Learning about personalities has changed my life: I'm NOT alone! Still, I'm very different from the important people in my life. Tending to get down on myself about these differences, I'm here to know & love others like me! 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? * LEGOS!*
Do you collect anything? *Odds and ends to make potential crafting projects: beads, string, rocks, papers, sticks.*
What are your phobias? * Getting eaten by a shark!!!!!*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Mm. Just started a gluten-free diet so my taste-buds aren't sure what they like any more. But don't get me wrong, I am a foodie.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Mostly my precious husband (INTJ), and best friend (INTP), and our two puppies. When I'm secure in my little home with these two roomies, I'll get the jollies from just about anything going on.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Mh. 1. passive aggressive sarcasm. save it. 2. guilt tripping. 3. insincere / surface-level friendship. ouch. 4. manipulative / needy friendship. 5. Empty food containers in the fridge / cabinet. come on! i had my hopes up!*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Getting up before the sun, getting in the car w/ a delicious hot beverage, and driving all day. Setting up a tent, cooking over a campfire, a little outdoors yoga, a little folk singing around the fire, and sleeping under the stars.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Vegan, actually.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay!*
The Death Penalty *mm. dunno.*
Premarital Sex *nay*
People are inherently good *mm. that one's complicated.*
Destiny *also complicated. mostly, nay.*
Done drugs *not yet*
Kissed in the rain *YAY!!!*
Re-reading a good book *yayah!*

:tongue: awesome questions. this was fun!


----------



## HydrogenJukebox

*Personal ~*

_* Name_
I have many names and nicknames. You can call me whatever you want... just call me. :wink: Or not.

_* Male/Female/Trans?_
Something. Let's say all of the above.
_
Location_
Born in the Philippines but currently residing in Canada. No interesting story about it. Just your typical moving-to-a-new-country-for-a-better-life kind of dealio.

_Age_
18. I act like every age, depending on my mood / the situation.



*Personal(ity) ~*

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
INFJ. I started reading about it 4 years ago.

_* What type do you usually test as?_
Usually INFJ but I got ISFJ once.

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I don't know them well enough to have favourites. 


*Occupation ~*

_* Employed or Unemployed?_
Part-time restaurant lackey. 

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
I have my high school diploma but I came back for another year. I plan to major in English next year.

_What is your dream job?_
Working with my hands or something teaching / English related.
*
About You ~*

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
I suppose I am your typical INFJ (aka a big weirdo) and I am here to meet other weirdos like myself. They have already made me laugh my head off many times today. They are a lovely bunch. roud: 
At the same time, I'd like to learn more about the other types.


*Other ~*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ 
Board games, video games, and stuffed animals.
_Do you collect anything?_ 
Coins ...until I need change to buy necessities such as a coffee.
_What are your phobias?_ 
Blood.
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ 
*drools*
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Potentially anything.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
My computer and good food.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
Vegetarian. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls :mellow:
The Death Penalty :angry:
Premarital Sex :crazy:
People are inherently good 
Destiny :wink:
Done drugs :tongue:
Kissed in the rain :laughing:
Re-reading a good book :happy:


----------



## Megs1090

Personal ~

* Meg
* Female

Location - Ontario Canada

Age - 20 - half the time i act my age, and half the time i act like a late-teen. my explanation? my psychological growth was stunted by overprotective parents until i moved out last march.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFJ, And I rank very, very high in Extroversion and Feeling. More borderline on Intuitive and Judging. I've been reading for about a year, but more heavily since september.
* What type do you usually test as?
ENFJ. Always.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
INFPs, ENFPs, ISFPs, ISFJs, INTPs and INFJs. 

Occupation ~
* Employed 
I'm in nursing. I'll be an RN in June 
*What is your dream job?
Ha. I'm searching. My dream job for this spring? (ie not for life) a position in inpatient mental health or corrections. 

About You ~
Ha! Brief.. uuuh. I am a classic ENFJ looking to better understand myself, and how i can better contribute to my world; I want to learn about other types, as well as expand my understanding of myself through good talks with others ENFJs  

Other ~
Do you collect anything?
I used to collect rocks when i was little..?

What are your phobias?
SPIDERS, and used to be snakes, but im getting better. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Anything and everything related to chocolate.. There's a restaurant in T.O called the Pickle Barrel that makes a desert... chocolate and vanilla icecream with a hot fudge stuffed brownie on top... the hot and cold together makes me sooo happy.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
lets say both, but if i had to choose one day, i would choose meat 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - YAY!!
The Death Penalty - undecided? it's tricky 
Premarital Sex - NAY
People are inherently good - NAY
Destiny - NAY free will 
Done drugs - Not on purpose  That sounds rediculous right? second-hand high, riding the school bus home in high school. yup. it was that bad 
Kissed in the rain - Nay, maybe one day?
Re-reading a good book - Nay, i never re-read, EXCEPT the Bible. lol


----------



## variablestar

*Personal ~*

Name - Var, Star, Sunny
In regards to nicknames, pretty much anything goes xD Sir Sneezalot seems to be rather accurate, for example

Gender - Female

Location - I was born and currently live in Southern California (though, this time next year, that will hopefully change). For living in one of the best climates of the world, I'm getting kind of sick of it, definitely ready for a change. If I could live anywhere in the world, it would probably be Germany, at least for a while.

Age - I'm 17, but the way I behave fluctuates anywhere from seven to twenty seven. I can be hyper, silly at times, and at others very serious and mature. It's mostly dependent on the ages/maturity level of the people I'm talking to, I try to match it the best I can.


*Personal(ity) ~*

- I'm an ENFP, and I've been reading up on it (rather shallowly) for a few months, though I've yet to fully research how the functions themselves work.

- I usually test as ENFP, with very strong F and P functions, but borderline E.

- I really enjoy being around, in general, INTPs (both of my best friends are ones), especially for interesting conversation. I don't dislike any particular functions, only particular people, although ENFJs tend to get on my nerves when they're being clingy.


*Occupation ~*

- I'm a high school student, which really is a full time job, with over two hours of homework every night. xP I'm going to college next year, and I'll hopefully study foreign languages or a science.

- My dream job is anything that will allow me to travel and help other people.


*About You ~*

The quintessential 'about you'.  Well, I'm hoping to gain a better understanding of myself by talking to people who have similar personalities- so I can know for certain that thinking _this_ way or _that_ way is actually pretty darn normal. Also, I want to become more tolerant of people who have different personalities from me, and be able to not get so frustrated with people whose motivations I don't understand on the surface, because they think differently than I do. Also, making friends would be pretty cool.


*Other ~*

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
The video game section, or the dolls section. xD
_Do you collect anything?_
When I was younger, I collected stickers, but now I just collect different types of penguin memorabilia.
_What are your phobias?_
The dark.
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Oh, goodness, _enchiladas_. With just the right amount of red sauce, topped with melty cheese and filled with still crunchy onions and fried potatoes and the dry, exposed ends of the tortillas just a little burnt and crispy... Yuuum 
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Muuusic! Chillin' with my friends, silly German cognates of American slang (like _chillen_, to chill), reading, free time.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_
- People who don't make an effort to understand other people.
- Taking a shower when the tub is already wet and someone left hair in the drain.
- Poor grammar and worse spelling.
-Mechanical pencils whose lead keeps breaking until you have that one centimeter long piece left that's no good for anything so it just ends up being thrown out.
- When you ask someone a question, and they never answer it.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
Vegetarian.


_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_

_God and Souls_
Hmm. Not sure yet.
_The Death Penalty_
Depends on the severity of the crime.
_Premarital Sex_
With protection!
_People are inherently good_
Nay. But they're also not inherently bad.
_Destiny_
Mmm, nay.
_Done drugs_
Personally? Nay.
_Kissed in the rain_
Haha, I actually wrote one of my college essays on this. With someone I care about, yay.
_Re-reading a good book_
Only the especially well-written parts.


----------



## Lycrester

_Personal ~_

*Name - Iyonne aka Neh (Like a horse)


*Gender-Female

*Location - Born in Houston,Texas. Moved to Katy,Texas. Praying to the heavens I move to South Korea. 

*Age - Even though I am 22,I'm still asked to show I.D when I order a drink and even worse,Jr. High/High school students hit on me.I've been told I have an old soul and at times I do fill I've matured at an accelerated rate compared to my friends. 



_Personal(ity) ~_

* I am a INFJ and I've only started reading on personality theory about a month ago. I'm fascinated. 

* I never fail at testing as INFJ with a very strong I and J.

*As far as favoring certain personality types go,I'm a push-over and try to tolerate them all however there is just something about ENFPs....

*I've never taken Enneargram or Big 5 (SLOAN). But I want to. 



_Occupation ~_

* I'm employed with a degree in science which means nothing since I'm interested in accounting and writing. My dream job is to be a best-selling author with phenomenal literature that not only entertains but changes the way the world or at least the reader thinks. I'm not talking about brainwashing but rather inspiring. :happy:



_About You ~_

* How do I put this without sounding sappy? I joined this forum so that I could begin to see the value in who I am as a person by meeting other INFJs and learn more about those who are non-INFJs. Like an angsty teenager from some _Lifetime_ movie,I've always felt very different and could only relate to a select group of people. Hopefully through this forum,I can learn why I feel this way and why "they" feel the way "they" do as well. 



_Other ~_


*I haven't been to a toy store since I was 13 but I guess I went to where all things were fluffy and pink. 
*I am not a collector.
*I am terrified of beautiful men. No joke. Seriously,I hyperventilate and run away. My mother believes I'm just "overwhelmed by their beauty." Blah. 
*My favorite foods fall into two categories:Fruit and Dessert. Cherries+Pie=Greatest. Invention. Ever.
*What "jollies" me? Discovering new music and watching rainstorms. 
*Pet Peeves1)People who feel the need to constantly correct others. (2)People who eat chips in the library. (3)Being told I need to change something about my physical appearance. (4). Intolerance (5). Disrespect of my personal space. 
*A perfect day for me is a day without mistakes and no one gets mad at me. 
* I choose fruit over meat however bacon and I have a relationship that cannot be denied. 


_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_

God and Souls-Yay
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex-Meh. To each his own
People are inherently good-Yay
Destiny-Yay
Done drugs-Nay,unless caffeine is a drug then Yay
Kissed in the rain-Nay:crying:
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## TheYellow

Personal ~

* Name - TheYellow is my name, imagination is my game


* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Age - 19. I can either act 8 or 28. Graduating class is 2 years older than me, so I'm used to people older than me, but I'm still young hearted.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I've been reading MBTI and enneagram stuff for almost a year now, and I'm tentatively set on ENFP and still debating on enneagram.

* What type do you usually test as? ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? ExxP and ExxJ respectively

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student

What is your education? Currently a Bio student going into Physical Therapy

What is your dream job? Musician


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a young hearted energetic guy put in an older sublimated environment. Some may call me well rounded but I'd just call myself conflicted. I've been through a lot in my life and I've been able to bounce back not with relative ease, but I've done it none the less. I never give up and I'll help you out if you need it. I have a huge imagination and I listen to music almost all the time. I play in two bands and I'm artistic in most things I do. I've also got a scientific side though. I tend to doubt myself too much and I'm very aware. Overall though if you met me in real life I'd be fun and talkative. I like to laugh and to make other people laugh. I just come across a bit jaded on here. I hope to find myself and learn about others on this forum.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Open to the possibility
The Death Penalty- Nay
Premarital Sex-Yay
People are inherently good-Yay
Destiny-Nay
Done drugs-Yay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## Arbite

*Personal*:

Name:
Alex, friends call me Banquo

Male

Location: Adelaide

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Antarctica, no idea why, just want to go there.

Age:18 in a week and half. Act my age? Probably not


*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
XNTP, tested as INTP but after a bit of asking my friends would say I'm more extaverted. Been reading on it for about a fortnight.

 What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Limited reading has suggested that the people that I tend to dislike would be ST personalities.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Never taken any others.

*Occupation *~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Working at a winary over the summer until uni.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Well, I'm headed off to university in 2 months, studying a double degree in science and engineering.

What is your dream job?

Professional Gambler or roller coaster tester.

*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Umm... Just curious to see if the personality types do really match the descriptions that they are given.




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Nerf Guns
Do you collect anything? Games
What are your phobias? Stupid people
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Ramen
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Catching up with friends, paintballing, gaming.
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupid people, bogans, BSOD's, scratched DVD's, skylines.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Umm... sleep in, paintballing, lunch then go out with friends.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Balanced


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls: Complete crock
The Death Penalty: yay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## Ikrash

My name is ikrash ( real name ) you can call me iki , kashi whatever you like .
I am 22.
Iam male.
I am engaged.
Well i am an infj.think so .
I am in shoes buisness
I have a bsc degree.
My fav section books videogames movies.
no.
people alittle confidence problem
holiday ( i rarely get one)
Meat. 
yes.
yes
no
no
yes
no
yes.


----------



## Sapphire

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Sapphire would be fine. 


* Female 
Location: I live in the US. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INTJ. Well, to be honest I haven't been reading it for that long, took the assessment in high school, got INTJ, read a brief description about the type, did a little research to find out more. And I hadn't really been looking into it for awhile until just last year, but even then it was on and off. I am curious to learn more about it. 

* What type do you usually test as? Most of the time I get INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Hm, well everyone has their own quirks and such. I know quite a few F's and we do get on each other's nerves at times, but relationships really aren't perfect anyways. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The first time I took it I remember getting a 8 I believe, but that was years ago. Recently, the Enneagram tests I took, I got type 5. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed at the moment. 


About You ~

I'm someone who likes their privacy. Most of the time I prefer to just watch and observe. Generally I have many interests, but I have a great interest in various kinds of art, including art history. I suppose I kind of break the mold of my type career wise. And I'm always striving to understand whats true and to gather knowledge of whatever interests me at the moment. 

Other ~

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Good music, interesting books, fun times with friends, beautiful scenery, getting creative ideas and actually getting it down onto paper, good food and company. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Being manipulated/lied to, impatient/bad drivers, repetitive questions, and pettiness. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Well, I like a variety of foods, but I really do enjoy meat.


----------



## V3n0M93

Personal ~

* Name - Tsvetan (written Цветан)

* Male 

Location - Bulgaria. (I doubt anybody here knows where that is)

Age - 17



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INTP I found about MBTI about two years ago. I haven't read very much - Only for IxTx types.

* What type do you usually test as? IxTP - I tested as a ISTP first but I always thought that INTP are more simililar to my way of thinking. For the last Year I 've been testing as a INTP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favourite xxTx - Leas favourite xxFJ


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student at a Mathematics High School in my home town.

What is your dream job?
Web Programmer

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Computer Games
Do you collect anything? - No
What are your phobias? - No
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Musaka (Its sa layer of potatoes, folowed by a layer of minced meatq and the third layer is a mix of eggs and flouer. It is baked in an oven and served with jogurt)
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Spending time aloneq gaming, surfing the Net, Reading history books.
What are your top five pet peeves? - stupid people, superficial people, the "global warming" craze, communists, internationalists.
What would a perfect day be like for you? - Having nothing to do
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - If it doen't have any meat in it I don't eat it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - Yes
Premarital Sex - Yes (Maybe)
People are inherently good No
Destiny No
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain No
Re-reading a good book yes


----------



## Jay3

Personal ~

* Name - Jay
- Any nicknames?- Jay

* Male/Female/Trans?- Male

Location - New York State

Age - 43 do not act my age, not sure how my age should act

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ Reading and researching MBTI for about 3 weeks

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ sometimes INTP or INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Too soon to tell, ESTP appear to annoy me easier than other types

Enneargram type 5

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? – Employed as a Software\hardware computer Technician

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
Major : Computer Science

What is your dream job?
Retire and work with Computers, helping others deal with the Computer problems

About You ~
Joined the forum to learn more about all types, books and websites are great, but seeing how a majority of a type respond to some of the questions here definitely fills in some blanks.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Looking at the Fantasy figurines never buy but some of the items form the Marvel comics are fun to see.

Do you collect anything?
Books, mostly for the reading. 

What are your phobias?
Large gathering of people.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - 
Premarital Sex - 
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - 
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay way too much time wasted here


----------



## Pendragon

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Arthur or Pendragon

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd like to go to Scotland or Italy. Amsterdam is pretty cool as well.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
17, almost 18. I probably think older, but act younger? Does that work?




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
xNxP. Not for very long.

* What type do you usually test as?
My only two constants are N and P, both nearly 100%.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Um. Probably N/P types. But I get along with everyone.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I might be Enneagram 5. But I'm not really sure. Also, you spelt Enneagram incorrectly.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Hopefully medicine.

What is your dream job?
Doctor/writer. Maybe director.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I don't really know what to say. I'm kinda inappropriate at times. I can be sarcastic and cynical.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't go to the toy store.
Do you collect anything? No.
What are your phobias? None really.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Italian and Indian.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? What are jollies?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Oraeryu

*~ Personal ~*

Name - Courtney, but I've always preferred Orae or Rae. Not connected to my name in any way, but I like them all the same.

Sex - Female

Location - Born in Santa Rosa, CA, but I now live in Sonoma, CA. And if I could just get up and run off somewhere? Hard to say where I'd go. Anywhere but here, I guess. I prefer to be out and about rather than at home.

Age - Twenty-two, but I think I've acted that way for a long time. I get told that I'm a shriveled old lady because I don't like to go out and socialize or drink, or whatever twenty-two year olds are typically expected to do.


*~ Personal(ity) ~*

Myers-Briggs Personality Type - ISTP. I've only recently gotten into personality theory. I sometimes test as an ISTJ.

Favorite personality types - INTJ, ENFP, ENTP, ISTP.

Least favorite personality types - INTP, IXFP.

The only other personality test I've taken is the Enneagram, and I've tested Type 5 and Type 2.


*~ Occupation ~*

Employed or Unemployed - Currently unemployed.

Dream job - That's oxymoronic for me. My dream is to marry rich and never again work a day in my life.


*~ About You ~*

I find it relatively difficult to describe myself, as I honestly don't spend a lot of time thinking about the type of person I am. I have been described as rude, indecisive, brash, arrogant, and selfish, but have also been called kind, generous, polite, finite, and careful.

But, from what I know of myself, my ass-kicking exterior is to protect my shy, quiet, easily hurt interior self. My shy side is hard to find, and more difficult to get to know, and only my closest friends ever see it.


*~ Other ~*

I have a terrible phobia of car accidents, even though I've only ever been in two very minor ones with no injuries. Also, if I walk down the street alone at night, I'm afraid that someone will mistake me for someone else, either gun me down or hit me with their car, and I'll be left to die on the street. Whut?

Pet peeves include: people who won't leave me alone, people who complain and don't want a solution, people who can't stop talking, cleaning, and fitting into a stereotype.

I believe that a balanced diet is important, but meat definitely needs to be in there somewhere every day.


*~Other Other - Yay or Nay ~*

God and Souls - God: Nay, Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Aphotic Jabberwock

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Kimberly (but for the love of all that is fluffy, not "Kim")
_- Any nicknames?_
Quite the list, but my closest friends call me Dejah, Dej, Dejjy, and Glenny.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in the Californian Bay Area, I live in the same place, and I lived in New Mexico for three painful years. I have dual-citizenship in the United States and Australia, so who knows? One day I might live there. It was always nice to visit.
_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
As lovey-dovey and sickening as it sounds, I just want to be with my boyfriend and his family. For a lot of reasons, most of which aren't too happy. :T

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I just turned twenty-two and I'm extremely capable of looking and acting my age, older than that, and younger. It depends on the situation.




*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INTJ with a very developed S. Sometimes I flip-flop, but generally speaking, my Ni is top dog. I was only introduced to the theory quite a while ago, but I only got into it a few months prior to now. I've been learning quite a bit about it in my spare time.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ. 98% of the time. The other 2% is ISTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
It depends on my mood, but my closest friends are all ISTx types, save for my boyfriend (ExxP) and another best friend (ENFP). I also tend to adore ISTJs.
I can't stand INTPs, especially in large doses. Listing the reasons will just make me bristly and angry. Certain kinds of INTJs brush me the wrong way, as well. I think that every type has something positive and wonderful to offer, but with my varied experiences, these types just don't work well with mine.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram type is 1/5. I haven't taken the SLOAN.



*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed as of the other day. Le sigh. :\

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I wanted to be a surgeon until a year ago, and afterwards wanted to go into the field of history. After realising that the job(s) I'd want to attain would be extremely _difficult_ to get, I've made a firm decision to be an animal surgeon specialising in exotics. It's something I have a talent in and that I've been around since I was a wee lass.

*What is your dream job?*
All of the above. D:


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Given the fact that I think about what type of a person I am, it's a little strange that I don't know what to say. I'm quiet, reserved, and apparently come off as "scary cold" to people who don't know me or who I'm not comfortable with, but around old friends (or on the rare occasion that I try to make new ones) I laugh and joke quite a bit. I can't stand drama or the people who start it -- ESPECIALLY for attention -- and I have very little tolerance for close-mindedness. I'm hard on myself and I expect the people that I respect to always try and be the best that they can be. I have also had a morbid sense of humour for as long as I can remember, and I have a soft spot for bunnies.

As for this forum, I'm honestly not entirely sure. I'd like to connect with different personalities than I normally encounter and make a friend or two. So far, not much luck, but I'm still new to the place and I'm a patient person. :3


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The one with the bunnies. D':
*Do you collect anything?* B-bunny anything. Pocket watches, too.
*What are your phobias?* I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm almost as terrified of spiders as I am of death. I've become better over the years, but the big nasty ones will always make me jump and cry like a little girl. I'm also afraid of not becoming a person that I can be proud of.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Too many, no can do. <3
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* I- I don't know. >A>;;
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Stubborn know-it-alls who won't yield to factual information even if it's paraded in front of their faces, ignorance, drama, lying (bullshit it general, 'scuse the wording), and uncleanliness/bad hygiene.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* I'll keep that in my happy world so as not to jinx it. <3
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Honestly, I think that a veggie and meat diet is much healthier than one or the other. You miss out on too much choosing just one, supplements or no.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Agnostic, and yay on souls, but nay in the biblical sense.
*The Death Penalty* Nay. Just nay.
*Premarital Sex* I can't stand frivolous things of all types, but frivolous sex is a major NO in my book. If you've been with someone that you honestly love for a little bit, then I'm all for it. Then again, I live by "don't date a person that you wouldn't want to marry". I could go into my deeper thoughts on that saying, but I won't here.
*People are inherently good* It's hard for me to say as I generally don't like people. I do think that everyone has the potential to be a "good" person, but most of them make a lot of bad decisions.
I suppose that's more of a "yay" than a "nay"?
*Destiny* Not your full life's path or anything, but I do believe that some things are meant to happen and some people are meant to be met.
*Done drugs* Nay. That's a disgusting habit, and I'm allergic to the most rampant kind as it is.
*Kissed in the rain* Yay.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay, a million times, yay!


----------



## Disfigurine

*Personal ~*

* name: Belua, everyone calls me something different, though.

* female, usually

Location - I currently live in Nebraska, at the moment. I was born and raised in southern California, up until I turned 13. Then my family dragged me here for church reasons. The move made me very resentful and bitter at such a young age, but I've since then grown a lot from this experience. That doesn't change the fact that I'd love to leave as soon as possible. I hope to travel the world 

Age - I'm 21, but I've always said I have an old soul and young spirit. Figure that one out.




*Personal(ity) ~*

* INFP, have always had an interest in it but am still learning quite a lot.

* usually INFP, except a few times it said I was INTP or ENFP. 

* I get along with everyone. If you're open-minded and have a sense of humor I'm more likely to be drawn towards you.





*Occupation ~*

* Currently unemployed.

I had to drop out of high school because of some personal issues revolving around my health, but I got my GED and hope to go to college once I figure out what I really want to do.

I have a lot of dream jobs. I want to start a vaudeville troupe and travel across country performing and creating. I want to work with animals and nature. I don't know, I'm figuring it out but I'm never out of ideas.


*About You ~*

* I'm a very eccentric being. I value deep connections with people, but it's extremely important my personal space and solitude is respected. I take pride in my ability to be a shape-shifter, but my nature tends to be pretty specific even so. Unfortunately I'm a bit of a torn being, but I try to cultivate that to my advantage and use that as inspiration and a chance to learn more life lessons. Communication and establishing an understanding is very vital to me, but also... extremely difficult. I find I tend to understand others more than they understand me.

I'm open to learning and teaching, observing and showing. Perhaps some laughter, too.


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Games.

Do you collect anything? 
Souls, egos, memories, dead roses.

What are your phobias? 
None that are big enough for me to notice.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Cheese pizza. om nom.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Wait... what???

What are your top five pet peeves?
Um, I have a lot, but I can never think of them when asked.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Playing in a warm thunderstorm, coming inside to dry off and using that energy and inspiration to create something. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Veggie, please.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Um.. my opinions are too diversified on this.

The Death Penalty - I don't really care, to be honest. I say let's put the people who are on death row in gladiator situations instead. 

Premarital Sex - Don't care, just be smart.

People are inherently good - Nay. We need to accept and understand all aspects of ourselves, which means both 'good' and 'evil'. I value balance.

Destiny - Torn views.

Done drugs - No, but I've explored other means of self-destruction.

Kissed in the rain - Not yet..

Re-reading a good book - Yay.


----------



## veingogh

Personal ~

*** Name - Alexandra, but I go by Allie or Lexi

*** Female

Location - I was born in Abington, PA, but I was raised in southern Texas. Later moved to VA, and now I'm living in California. There's a story, but I don't feel like telling. Ask me sometime...

Age - I am the spirit of a 4 year old welded to an ageless mind trapped in the body of a 60 year old disguised as an 18 year old. (My birth certificate indicates that I am 18. It lies. >.>)




Personal(ity) ~

*** I am an ENFP, and I've been reading up about personality types for six months or so.

*** Mostly, I am defined as an ENFP, but I sometimes get ISFP. Those are the only two types I've ever gotten.

*** It all depends on what mood I'm in. If I feel like dealing with people in general, anyone is tolerable and welcome. If I want someone to listen, I'll go for an INFP, maybe an INFJ if I want something done. -shrug- If I want to learn something, then an INTJ would be great. If I want a challenge and a new friend, I will seek out an ISTJ. Yep.

My Enneargram type is 2, the Giver.


Occupation ~

*** Currently unemployed, but I am looking pretty hard.

What is your education? Graduated high school with an Advanced diploma, and now I'm in college going for a Master's in psychology and a bachelor's in art.

My dream job is to be either an art therapist for children with disabilities, or a zoologist of any kind.


About You ~

*** I'm bouncy and easily excited with people. I get attached too easily and I'm told I trust people too much. I have faith in humanity, for the most part. Though I haven't had the chance to show it properly, I am a very passionate girlfriend. I love people, and I will go out of my way to make someone smile, no matter how difficult it seems. I'm also insecure about myself. I don't show it much (that I know of) because I'm afraid people will take advantage of that. I smile a lot, but not often for a camera. I hate my smile, and I never could figure out why. I hope to gain a better understanding of people as a whole by observing the forum here and interacting with others.



Other ~


Toy stores used to be awesome, but not anymore. They're all cheaply manufactured and highly priced. But I'd go for the bikes and skateboards first.
I collect dust. Not on purpose, though.
I am extremely terrified of being abandoned/left alone.
Chocolate. Anything that has rich, dark, creamy chocolate on/in it... Yum.
Watching kids always "jollies" me. They're very entertaining, and they aren't usually violent or terrible.
Pet Peeves: 1. Ignorant people that shove their ideas down everyone's throats. 2. People who are not thankful for what they have. I would kill for what most people my age have. 3. Cruel people who do things merely to spite others. 4. Leaving messes anywhere and not cleaning them up. 5. Ambecrombie % Fitch-wearing idiots who walk into Hot Topic and act like they belong there.

I love how most of those are personality flaws in people...

A perfect day for me would be a trip to the beach with the people I'm closest to and having a good time, then coming home to a nice big meal. To end the day, I would pop in some gushy romantic comedy and watch it with my boyfriend. Go to bed, and fall asleep in his arms. Sappy, hopeless romantics ftw.

Mostly fruits and veggies are in my diet. I like some meat, but I can do without it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay (But not the Christian God. He has to sit in the emo corner because he's been bad. >.>)
The Death Penalty- Nay. Let them rot...
Premarital Sex- Hell yeah!... I mean, yay.
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny- Yay (sorta)
Done drugs- Yay... But not a good yay. -face/palm-
Kissed in the rain- Yay. Not all it's cracked up to be.
Re-reading a good book- Yay​


----------



## Anny Mouse

Personal ~

* Name - Anny

* Female

Location - Manchester, UK.

Age - Today 28, yesterday 70, tomorrow...who knows.




Personal(ity) ~

* I am INTP and ok with it (mostly)

* Sometimes get INTJ.

* I relate more to INTP characteristics so ignore the above


Occupation ~

* Events Programmer

What is your education? 
University - Computing

One of several dreams yet to be realised is to earn enough to buy a private island and be self sufficient.

About You ~

* I am 28 years old, work full time, spend many hours playing games, reading books or damning google for allowing me to search any random topic that pops into my frizzy little head and adding to sleep deprivation.

I am a naturally sick person, and have been questioned many times as to whether I actually own an immune system.

I sometimes get hyper and over excited, other times I need to hide, so I don't take my negativity out on those closest to me.

I adore my siblings and would lay down my life for theirs.
I am often told I am too harsh (I say I'm being honest).
and told that I should open up more.
I like to cook meals and bake cakes.
I am a chocoholic.
I love the colour red.
I don't have anyone I aspire to be.
I hate being asked "So, what are you?" 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Lego.

Do you collect anything? 
Books, DVD's - not really collections, just stuff I've acquired.

What are your phobias? 
Moths, yup irrational and true.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
A full roast dinner
Roasted potato
Mashed potato
Parsnips
Carrots
Broccoli
Cabbage
Green Beans
Cauliflower
Yorkshire Puds
Stuffing
Gravy
Meat (optional)
Appropriate sauce for meat (Apple, Mint, etc.)

It may be unorthodox, but get all that on one plate and I'm happy.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Things I'd like to keep to myself thank you.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Attention whores 
Arrogance
Ignorance 
People who read over my shoulder
People who litter their speech with "at the end of the day"etc.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A perfect day would be sitting on a balcony over looking an ocean, drinking margaritas with my sisters and one or two friends watching a lightening storm roll in.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Maybe
The Death Penalty- Nay
Premarital Sex- Yay (be safe and be sure)
People are inherently good- Nay
Destiny- Only because i shape it
Done drugs- Yay
Kissed in the rain- Yay
Re-reading a good book- Yay

... phew that took a while ... and many edits ... if I've missed one then oops


----------



## Digger Blue

Veingogh,
Your dream jobs were to work with children with disabilities or to be a zoologist. Believe it or not, I have a friend who works in a wildlife rehab center. He is your exact complement: He works with animals with disabilities. He once had a goose wrap her neck around his leg in a show of affection. 
Welcome, glad to have you. 
PS I love The Potato Eaters! VanGogh had a big thing for Yellow. I have two tubes and still have not figured out how to use it much.
Digger Blue


----------



## Digger Blue

It takes a confident man to do programming in a G-String. 
I know Egypt had a brimming population and scarcity of jobs. Sounds like things are working out for you. Best Wishes!
Digger Blue


----------



## Olena

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Olena is fine. I dislike nicknames like lennie...and stuff. ><

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female!

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I'm from South Africa. No interesting story...my grandparents are from different countries but that's it.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
SOME PLACE WARM!! lemme think...No wait, I'd love to go to Paris. I'm not sure why.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
20. I act and look younger most of the time.
.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTP. Have been reading lately. But not a lot.

* What type do you usually test as?

INTP. I got INFP once but the results were so wrong! ><

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I'm not sure yet...I get along well with INFP, so far.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Nope. ^^;


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Free-lance so...currently...unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
High School? Headed off to college at some point.

What is your dream job?
Oooh...adventurer! But that's not realistic...I'd love to be an entertainer. Like a singer on broadway or an actor. Alas...I cannot sing nor act, but that's why they're dreams.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Hmmm, I'm pretty bratty and I love attention(only from my close friends, from strangers it makes me nervous). I have a painfully short attention span and I'm far too honest for my own good. I love literature and music. I tend to be pretty childish and most of my friends take up a 'baby-sitter' role. I have a bad habit of focusing on silly goals as opposed to serious ones. And I have trouble with relationships because I get bored so easily! ><
I hope to meet new people who are maybe like me? I hate feeling like such a weirdo here.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? TEDDY BEARS!!!
Do you collect anything? ...teddy bears. hahahaha...ahem. And classic books.
What are your phobias? height and a mild social phobia...
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Lasagna and pizza.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Tons of things. Chocolate, good music, stand up comedy...I love to laugh.
What are your top five pet peeves? Hmmm, I don't like emotional people, unresponsive people...wait, pet peeves...aaaaah. I'm not too sure. o.o
What would a perfect day be like for you? Warm weather, a nice dip in the pool, some good company, stand up comedy playing the background and a few drinks.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat. I love the meat. STEAK.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Yay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## veingogh

Digger Blue said:


> Veingogh,
> Your dream jobs were to work with children with disabilities or to be a zoologist. Believe it or not, I have a friend who works in a wildlife rehab center. He is your exact complement: He works with animals with disabilities. He once had a goose wrap her neck around his leg in a show of affection.
> Welcome, glad to have you.
> PS I love The Potato Eaters! VanGogh had a big thing for Yellow. I have two tubes and still have not figured out how to use it much.
> Digger Blue


Woah, seriously, that is awesome! I might just do that then. I want a goose to hug me!! -insert googoo mushy happy face-

Haha, sounds like painting will be an adventure for you then.


----------



## PrinceinExile

Personal ~

* Name ?

I don't give out my real name out online, But you can call me by my pen name Arthur.

* Any nicknames?

AmBa, Ab, 


* Male/Female/Trans?

Feminine Soul, male body, No real desire to change that.

* Location - Where were you originally born? 

Boston

* Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Near Boston, and nope.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Japan, I've always liked Japanese culture, art, ect.

*Age - How old are you? 

21

Do you think you act your age?
No, I act like I'm 16-17.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP, I've known about it for about 3 years, but I only started to research it two months ago.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I really like to be around ISTP's even though we react like fire and oil...that's part of the reason why I think.
I haven't found a type I don't like but I've only known 4-5 of 16 of the types, that have knowledge of the test. 


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram is a 4 (but I think the enneagram is bull) and I've taken big five and have my results but I'm not sure what they mean.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed

What is your education?
High School, Street School, Self-taught.

What is your dream job?
Writer/ comic book writer or Musician/ Poet 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I can't think of that much right now, so I'm just going to keep it Laconic; To learn more about myself and others.


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
Action Figures 

Do you collect anything?
Junk....Magic cards, vendetta's. 

What are your phobias?
Spiders, Vomiting. 

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
I always have trouble picking a favorite, My favorite is usually what I'm craving at the time.




What are your top five pet peeves?

People who don't take things as seriously as I do
Injustices
Betrayals 
Procrastination
not being able to think of a 5th one.


What would a perfect day be like for you?

Lay in bed and not need to get out from dawn to dusk or to be in such a good streak I write for like 8 hours straight. Also any day with friends without conflicts. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I love meat but I feel bad because it's made of animals...not enough to stop eating it though. If it looks good eat it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ?

God(s) no, well maybe. Even if yes I'm defining my own morality without fear of punishment to misguide me from whats right, Souls yes.

The Death Penalty?

Some people are rotten and corrupt jailing them will never be enough, those people deserve to be put down.

Premarital Sex?

Don't you think you should get to know me first? (Yes)

People are inherently good?

Good and Evil are subjective, Humans are inherently flawed. 

Destiny?

No.

Done drugs?

No, I used to smoke weed but I've never done drugs.

Kissed in the rain?

It sounds so romantic, but no. Plus I hate getting wet, unless I'm swimming. I did once run in the rain once with...an Ex-friend.

Re-reading a good book?

No, Re-watching a good anime though.
Code Geass = Love


----------



## Freigeistige

Personal ~

* Name - Elfe
- Any nicknames? 
No, just internet pseudonyms

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

Location - I was born in Allentown, PA. I'm fairly mobile, but I prefer to keep my homebase in New England
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Colorado, for the rogue science

Age - I'm 20, but I haven't changed at all physically since I was twelve, and it is often in internet chat that I am mistaken for a middle aged man. Not the most flattering misconception in the world, but I can live with it.



Personality ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
A year ago I consistently tested as an INTJ, but I have had an interesting year of growth and change, and I've emerged this year as an INTP. I prefer for my personality to be dynamic; it means I'm learning.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ, until recently

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm not yet certain.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
In the Enneagram test, I always come out a Type 7: Adventurer. It's pretty accurate, I think.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Physics major

What is your dream job?
Working in research and education, preferably in the sciences.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am extremely aware and alert to thoughts and ideas, but completely oblivious to my physical surroundings unless purposefully experiencing them. I am deeply affected by aesthetic experiences, and I believe art is the manifestation of mankind's godhood. I'm altruistically hedonistic, in that I see pleasure as the highest moral good, and want everyone to experience as much as possible. My favourite thing to do is learn and discover new things, so I spend a lot of my time studying and exploring. I can rationalize and empathize with almost any behaviour, so I'm usually comfortable and forgiving. I'm almost always happy. The only thing that never fails to sadden me is willful ignorance. I would like to find similar people on this forum, mainly on a whim on which I have not yet reflected.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
V-tech educational toys.

Do you collect anything?
Foreign military hats, unintentionally

What are your phobias?
Sparks, aging, death

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I can think only of sushi at the moment, as that is my current craving.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What?

What are your top five pet peeves?
Willful ignorance
Remorselessly bad grammar
Stubbornness
Close-mindedness
Undeservedly low self-esteems

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Discover and sip from the fountain of youth, secure a teaching position at Cambridge, found a school for exceptionally gifted orphans, create a musical masterpiece, finally sleep without feeling I'm wasting precious time.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like a good balance of whatever I feel like eating that is in front of me for free.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Unlikely
The Death Penalty - Justice is just organized revenge.
Premarital Sex - With good judgment.
People are inherently good - Define good. People justify their actions properly before acting.
Destiny - Probably not.
Done drugs - Haven't we all? I prefer my unaltered mind, but it's always good to have experience with mental alterations.
Kissed in the rain - Yes.
Re-reading a good book - Especially when you're way older than last time.


----------



## Navneet

Personal ~

* Name - Navneet.

- Any nicknames? 
Nav.

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Male


Location -India.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Germany, because it's where logic lives.

Age - 19



Personality ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTP. I have been reading on about it for approximately an year. The result has always been INTP. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
No idea yet.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Type 5 "The thinker". I am not sure if that was the title to the type but the type number was certainly 5.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
B.Tech Computer Science 

What is your dream job?
Research and Innovative Programming.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

A brief paragraph would make the effort worthless. Why am i here? To find people similar to me and to be brutally honest; find love. You can laugh about it if you feel like.

Other ~



What are your phobias?
Darkness, especially dark waters.



What are your top five pet peeves?

Text messaging and phones.
Internet chat grammar (like hw r u)
Mindless love of fashion.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Long walk at sunset at the beach or say through woods with my love which i have not found yet.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


Premarital Sex - Yes, if with the right person of course.
People are inherently good - Very Rarely.
Done drugs - Prescribed. Clanozepam, Escitalopram etc. But in limited and controlled fashion.
Kissed in the rain - Not Yet.
Re-reading a good book - Yes, it gets better every time.


----------



## veingogh

PrinceinExile said:


> *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> 
> Japan, I've always liked Japanese culture, art, ect.
> 
> 
> What is your dream job?
> Writer/ comic book writer or Musician/ Poet
> 
> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> I can't think of that much right now, so I'm just going to keep it Laconic; To learn more about myself and others.
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> Junk....Magic cards, vendetta's.
> 
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> 
> *People who don't take things as seriously as I do*
> *Injustices*
> *Betrayals*
> Procrastination
> *not being able to think of a 5th one.*
> 
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> 
> I love meat but I feel bad because it's made of animals...not enough to stop eating it though. If it looks good eat it.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls ?
> 
> God(s) no, well maybe. Even if yes I'm defining my own morality without fear of punishment to misguide me from whats right, Souls yes.
> 
> Premarital Sex?
> 
> Don't you think you should get to know me first? (Yes)
> 
> People are inherently good?
> 
> Good and Evil are subjective, Humans are inherently flawed.
> 
> Destiny?
> 
> No.
> 
> *Code Geass = Love*


I was going to erase everything but the Code Geass part, but then I thought, "There's so much on here that I like! I'll leave my favourate parts." So I did. 

P.S. I didn't pt 'procrastination' in bold because I do that so often. However, I didn't want to take it off the list for fear of the list looking awkward without a fourth pet peeve.


----------



## Krstofring

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Werner (Which means Protector = INFJ = Me. Coincidence?)
- Any nicknames?
Nope

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I'm in sunny Singapore. No it's not in China. If you're wondering. There's no story.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm currently not wanting to go anywhere actually.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
16. Not really. I act younger than I am to others (partly because I do look younger than I already am), but I think I actually resemble 20.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ. About 6months now.
* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ. Always.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Idk really. I've never gone to type people. Or bothered to find out. But my best friend is an INTP. I count that as a favourite.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I'm a Type 6. I panic and distrust easily. Boooooo.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm waiting to get into college. Trying out for Psychology.
What is your dream job?
A musician. Those kind in the orchestra.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm not really a typical INFJ. If you read some of my posts I'm not exactly normal and I really have a lot of problems. I don't really want to say much because of my low self-esteem. Sorry. But I do want to become happier through this forum. If that's possible. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? THE SOFT-TOYS!
Do you collect anything? I used to collect intellectual puzzles. Like those needing to separate pieces and putting them back together
What are your phobias? Atelophobia - Not being good enough. It's not really a phobia, it's just there.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Idk. I don't really eat. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Uhhhhhh. Good friends, good times.
What are your top five pet peeves? Dishonesty, bitchiness. I'm fine with everything else.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day out with my favourite person and just enjoying everything under the sun. Mostly talking and having a crazy time.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm omnivorious if that's what you're trying to get at.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Aye
The Death Penalty. Depends on how serious
Premarital Sex. Nay
People are inherently good. Aye
Destiny. Aye
Done drugs. Nay
Kissed in the rain. Nay BUT I WANT TO

I know I seem quite depressing but that's how I feel currently. Ask me to do this another day and you might get better results from me. Just happens for me to do this today and right now.


----------



## misstenacity

*Here comes MissTenacity*

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
On here? Miss Tenacity, of course.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Midwesterner by birth, Southwesterner by choice. New Mexico, actually. Land of Enchantment or Entrapment, depending on who you ask.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Cost not a factor - possibly Antarctica, or Japan, or Paris, or New York. Latter three for culture and food. The first one just because.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Mid-thirties. I act my mental age, in so far as someone my age that does not have kids or a mortgage. Physically I act at least 10 years younger.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP - about 10 or more years, but off and on.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP? Didn't I just answer that?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Not really that sure. I have conflict with ISTJ! My partner is INTJ. I like to be around outgoing types because they are energizing.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Big 5 pegs me as a high neurotic. Yep.

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
About to start grad school for physiology.

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am supremely analytical, indecisive, smart, and witty. Therefore I am hopeful about the future while berating myself about the past.
I would like to help other people understand INTPs, but also learn how to use my strengths to become more self-actualized.

Other ~

Favorite section of toy store? Exit. Too many kids.
Do you collect anything? Race numbers.
What are your phobias? Centipedes.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Too many of them.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Lots. I am as amused by as many things as I am annoyed by others.
What are your top five pet peeves? Smoking. Being cold. Nose picking. Cheese knives. Hydrogenation.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Up with the sun, out for a long run, then to coffee shop to read for hours. Meet friend for dinner & a walk.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT. But I love vegetables. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls HELL NO
The Death Penalty NOPE
Premarital Sex ADVISABLE
People are inherently good YES
Destiny NOT IN THIS LIFETIME
Done drugs NOT ENOUGH
Kissed in the rain MORE THAN THAT
Re-reading a good book YES


----------



## star_girl

Personal ~

* Name - Hannah

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? England Where do you live today? England 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Anywhere!  I love travelling 

Age - How old are you? 21 Do you think you act your age? depends, sometimes  ha 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP -the inspirers  on and off for a few years now.

* What type do you usually test as? ENFP everytime 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? i like spending time with all types! My boyfriend in ISTJ and he drives me up the wall sometimes but i love him anywho 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. just Alevels at the moment starting my nursing degree in september! 

What is your dream job? to become a Doctor of Nursing!

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Im a fun loving 21 year old ENSP, working as a nursing auxillary at the moment and soon to become a student of nursing. Love my job, my family and my friends they are my world  Love meeting new people and getting to know them! main reason for joining the forum is just to meet people who have an interest in peoples different personalities and have a good old chat about it all!  

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Play Dough!!!!

Do you collect anything? Shoess!

What are your phobias? Feet! yuckyuckyuck!

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sherbet Pips - little moments of sugary joy! 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Shopping, nights out with friends, nights in with friends, walks in the park, sunshine, the beach, snow, sherbet pips, marmite, shoes!

What are your top five pet peeves? Feet!, people who suddenly stop in front of you when your walking along the pavement!, mouthy kids!, i have to flip a bacon sandwich over before i eat it (doesnt taste good otherwise!) dishonesty

What would a perfect day be like for you? Sun Sea Cocktails and people that i love 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -nay
The Death Penalty- nay
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good- yay
Destiny- yay
Done drugs- yay ( :sad: )
Kissed in the rain - yay ( :happy: )
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## comfortablynumb

*questions*

Personal ~

* Name - Jonathan

* Male/Female/Trans? - Male

Location - Where were you originally born? South Korea Where do you live today? United States 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

23. I act way more mature than my age. Probably 35. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? About a year

* What type do you usually test as? INFP or INTP or ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like ENFP, INTP, INFP, INFJ

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Type 9 w 4

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student

What is your education? Economics major

What is your dream job? 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Digger Blue

Which good book?
Digger Blue


----------



## comfortablynumb

Haha, Actually i'm not reading any book right now. I meant re-reading a good book is the kind of thing that I would do.


----------



## Riy

Personal ~

*** Name - Ricky, Prefer to be called Riy
- Riy, Dude, Doodle

*** Male

Location - I was Born in England, living in North-London, Story behind it? Well my Grandad was born and raised in Latvia, During World war 2 in the German invasion my Grandad managed to escape on a boat which ended up in England, They let him stay and fight for the country in the war, so that's how I'm here today.

-If I could go anywhere right now? I'd go Japan or Australia, I love the Eastern culture/language and countries and really want to visit them.
Australia is a beautiful country which I'd also like to visit, only thing that puts me off is the spiders they get. ._.

Age - I'm 19, No, I don't act my age! I act like a child because I'm really playful and just like to have fun and a laugh, Not sure what age I resemble though.




Personal(ity​) ~

*** I'm an INFP, been into the Theory since I joined this site, which is about 9 months.

*** INFP but my Feeling and Thanking always score in the 50% area, every time.

*** What types I don't like to be around? No idea to be honest.

I've taken the Enneagram which resulted in Type-6



Occupation ~

*** Unemployed D:

I done a few years in college and have done ITQ Level 1, Art design and media Level 1, then skipped to Art and Design Level 3.

To be in a band and travel the world. I'm a Drummer and love it. 


About You ~

Argh hate having to describe myself, I'm quiet and shy around people I don't know but Very playful, fun-loving and childlike around people I do know, I don't often act my age but I still have a strong insight and wisdom. Music plays a big part of my life so I have huge music interests  Like I said, I don't really like describing myself cause I'm bad at explaining.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Video games? :tongue:

Do you collect anything?
People's souls

What are your phobias?
Heights and deep water.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Grapes, steak, macaroni with cheese and Chicken!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Music, games, laughing

What are your top five pet peeves?
I can't remember :S

What would a perfect day be like for you?
No idea!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - Not sure
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Not sure
Destiny - No
Done drugs - Yes
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book - No


----------



## SlowMovingStorm

*Hey there...*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Wessel*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *17 years old
*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ, 1,5 month or so*
* What type do you usually test as?
*INTJ*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Anything extraverted*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Currently a middle school student*

What is your dream job?
*I would love nothing more then to win enough money to never have to work a day in my life, in the highly likely event that such a thing wont happen I will work and save up money till I'm 45 and then live of the interest.
*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I'm calm, a listener and I like to be alone. I have no particular interests except for Extreme Metal and Gaming, basically I'm just looking for something to live for. Furthermore, I'm not particularly interested in this forum but more in fellow INTJ's and fellow INTJ behavior. *

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Video Games PC only*
Do you collect anything?* Memories and dreams*
What are your phobias? *I really dont have any*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I don't really have a favourite*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Can't think of anything*
What are your top five pet peeves?* I really dont have any*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Depends on what i'd feel like doing, probably a day spent by myself or with someone i really like and get along with. NO WORK, NO SCHOOL!!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Meat, i don't get vegetarians*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## veingogh

Riy said:


> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - Ricky, Prefer to be called Riy
> - Riy, Dude, Doodle
> 
> *** Male
> 
> Location - I was Born in England, living in North-London, Story behind it? Well my Grandad was born and raised in Latvia, During World war 2 in the German invasion my Grandad managed to escape on a boat which ended up in England, They let him stay and fight for the country in the war, so that's how I'm here today.
> 
> -If I could go anywhere right now? I'd go Japan or Australia, I love the Eastern culture/language and countries and really want to visit them.
> Australia is a beautiful country which I'd also like to visit, only thing that puts me off is the spiders they get. ._.
> 
> Age - I'm 19, No, I don't act my age! I act like a child because I'm really playful and just like to have fun and a laugh, Not sure what age I resemble though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity​) ~
> 
> *** I'm an INFP, been into the Theory since I joined this site, which is about 9 months.
> 
> *** INFP but my Feeling and Thanking always score in the 50% area, every time.
> 
> *** What types I don't like to be around? No idea to be honest.
> 
> I've taken the Enneagram which resulted in Type-6
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Unemployed D:
> 
> I done a few years in college and have done ITQ Level 1, Art design and media Level 1, then skipped to Art and Design Level 3.
> 
> To be in a band and travel the world. I'm a Drummer and love it.
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> Argh hate having to describe myself, I'm quiet and shy around people I don't know but Very playful, fun-loving and childlike around people I do know, I don't often act my age but I still have a strong insight and wisdom. Music plays a big part of my life so I have huge music interests  Like I said, I don't really like describing myself cause I'm bad at explaining.
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Video games? :tongue:
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> People's souls
> 
> What are your phobias?
> Heights and deep water.
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> Grapes, steak, macaroni with cheese and Chicken!
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> Music, games, laughing
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> I can't remember :S
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> No idea!
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> Meat
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls - No
> The Death Penalty - Not sure
> Premarital Sex - Yes
> People are inherently good - Not sure
> Destiny - No
> Done drugs - Yes
> Kissed in the rain - Yes
> Re-reading a good book - No


...I love this. And you are amazing. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## LaurenLykeWoah

*Heyy Guys! *

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Lauren, but you guys can call me Lau or Laur if you feel like it.

- Any nicknames? Admiral Stockdale. Please don't call me that. XD

* Male/Female/Trans? Female (non-feminist) 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Brooklyn, lived there for two years, and raised in Staten Island. Staten Island is a fairly uninteresting place inhabited by Oompa Loompas.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go to Milan. I'm not exactly sure why...I have family nearby in Turin, and I have a bunch of friends who live in Milan. Oh, and Blink-182 is playing there over the summer, so that's a plus.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I've been 16 for 9 months now. I have more knowledge and thinking ability than most other Americans, but I usually have the maturity level of a 10 year old. I'm loud and obnoxious and love to make people laugh. I act like a complete dumbass sometimes (okay, often), but I love to see people's reactions when they realize I'm smarter than they are. I'm pretty arrogant sometimes, but I really do care about my friends and I'm loyal. And I drift off topic and never finish stories. ^_______^



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an ENTP (multiple tests have confirmed this, but I still wonder), and I've been sporadically reading for months now. I get interested every month or so for about a week and then forget about it.

* What type do you usually test as? ENTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I'm not really sure.. I'll have to think about what personality types the people I know are.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I took an Enneagram test with 45 questions and it gave me Type 7 with a sexual variant. Then I took a combination test with 108 questions and it told me I was an ENTP, Type 8, with a sexual variant. I don't understand this whole variant thing. -___- Edit: I just decided to read more on this, and I'm almost positive I'm a Type 7.
Also, with the Big 5 test, here were my percentiles: Openness - 88, Conscientiousness - 3, Extraversion - 89, Agreeableness - 22, Neuroticism - 18. Whgich makes me sounds like an irresponsible jerk. I don't think I'm completely arrogant, and if I were _that_ irresponsible, I don't think I'd be in the top 5% of my grade with a GPA of over 3.75. Unless the fact that I'm intelligent offsets my laziness. That could be it.  And wow, I sound like an arrogant show-off. Sorry about that. =/


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, but I volunteer at a library and cancer walks. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm a high school junior.

What is your dream job?
Well, my dream job is a fashion designer, but it's not very realistic, and my parents think I'm smarter than that. I'm going to become either a lawyer or an anthropologist (museum curator, maybe). I have a knack for debating, but I don't really like the idea of working ridiculous hours.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Erm, well I pretty much described myself completely in the past questions. I hope to understand myself better, and confirm that I'm an ENTP or another type. And making friends would be nice also.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The K'Nex section. I love building rollercoasters.
Do you collect anything? Nope. Although...my CD "collection" has been growing..so I suppose I do collect CDs.
What are your phobias? Hmm...being unsuccessful, I think. I used to be afraid of heights, fires, the ocean, and ghosts. But I'm smarter now. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Ohman, this is a tough one....I'd have to say sushi. I just love the taste of slimy, raw fish. Lmao, not exactly a mouth-watering description, but delicious nonetheless.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? "Jollies"? Hmm..going on rollercoasters, hiking, reading good books, arguing, playing devil's advocate, listening to music, attempting to teach myself how to play piano/guitar, singing, acting (I've been in 1 play).
What are your top five pet peeves? Ignorance, Liars, Show-Offs, Snobs, People who don't care about anything
What would a perfect day be like for you? I would do everything. Eat, go outdoors, have fun, read, learn, think, speak with friends..basically a balanced day that makes me feel fulfulled.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a meatatarian. (I know, I know - that's what she said.)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay - I did a lot of thinking, and decided that God must exist. 
The Death Penalty - Nay - People, should be given time to suffer in prison and the opportunity to change.
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay - I find the saying "You control your destiny" to be an oximoron.
Done drugs - Nay - Although I'd probably try pot once, just for fun, if it were ever made legal.
Kissed in the rain - Nay - Never had a boyfriend.
Re-reading a good book - Nay - I'm always on to something new.

Soo, that's about it.


----------



## 20ofDecember

Hi guys, my name is Sean. I'm new to forums in general, but I love this forum and have been reading different threads and feel like most everyone is genuine and warm so I decided to join roud:

Personal ~

* Name - Sean!

- Any nicknames?- none that have stuck

* Male/Female/Trans? - Male

Location - Where were you originally born? - Houston, Texas

Where do you live today? - Dallas

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I have to pick just one place!  I'd pick this forum at the moment to meet everyone here :wink:

Age - How old are you? - 20

Do you think you act your age? When I was younger, people always said I was much more mature than my age. Not sure about now.

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. - 18




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INJF and I got into it out of curious about 2 months ago to learn more about a dear friend. I honestly didn't expect the test to be too accurate. But i started tearing at one point when I read the description about my type. It was my heart and core exactly.

* What type do you usually test as? 
INFJ, the same

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
I don't know if I have a favorite, but I don't feel stressed when I'm around Fs and intuitive types. There is no one I know of that I don't like. But interactions between Extroverted thinking types often drain a lot of energy from me.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Not yet. Any recomendations of a good test?


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Looking for work...

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I studied one year of Computer and Electrical Engineering. But my tendency to always ask "why" was out of place. I switched to a more generic Business major, but felt like it was money-focused, and not very altruistic, and i was drained in it too. I just took a Nursing class and feel much more at home here

What is your dream job?
Anything where I make a person know they are loved and special

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
The thing I most long to do is make the people I interact with feel special and warm. I find that there are certain people who can intuitively understand the needs/emotions of others, and these people are the friends I feel closest to. Getting to know a person's heart is the most amazing thing in the world. Perhaps nothing makes me happier than to have a genuine, heart to heart conversation with someone. I find these conversations are often few but exceedingly treasured. I dislike chitchat.

Often I'm quite silly! In a way it covers the depth of all the inner thoughts and emotions. I long to be understand and loved. When someone makes time to just talk to me on a one on one basis, I feel like the most special person in the world. I would rather life a very difficult life than a very easy one-- difficulty is like a refining forge to a heart. I've already been touched by reading some people's posts on the forum, and just wanted to be a part of the community 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Electronics!

Do you collect anything?
glass bottles

What are your phobias?
no phobias that i know of... its difficult to scare me

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
hehe 

i just ate dinner... no food drooling going on here
mexican food! cherry pie (not together though)

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
the jollies? :O what are they?

What are your top five pet peeves?
I hate dishonestly and insincerity... no real pet peeves though. rather easy going

What would a perfect day be like for you?
either a stormy day where you can see the dark clouds as they move and change shape, or a light spring day where the air is has a mild chill, but the warm sun on your skin makes you feel sleepy and happy

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
yay
The Death Penalty
nay
Premarital Sex
nay
People are inherently good
depends on your definition of good
Destiny
yay
Done drugs
nay
Kissed in the rain
nay yet
Re-reading a good book
yay
roud:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Personal ~

* Name - *Brian*

* *Man*

Location - *I grew up in the Memphis area, but I currently live in Mississippi.*
*If I could travel anywhere right now, I would choose British Columbia, Canada for its great outdoor environment.*

Age - *21. I do have an inner child that frequently expresses itself...*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* INFP... with feeling to the max. I have been reading on personality theory for about a year now.
*
* What type do you usually test as?
*INFP consistently for about a year. From my own evaluation, I seem to have always been INFP since I was young.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I have no idea what personality types I have been around, nor do I have the capability to determine other people's types. After all, I am N and not S.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneargram: Type 6. I just took this today, so I really dont know much about it.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or *Unemployed*?

What is your education? *College majoring in Food Science*
[/B]
What is your dream job?
* Because I am an INFP, I really take the idea of a job with less concern than other things. I would like a job that does not stress me out. I have to be passionate about my work, and it must mean something to me.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
* I am a unique individual who can be very creative with almost anything. I mainly joined this forum to learn more about INFPs like myself, as well as other types. I would also like to learn how to learn others' types.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Legos or video games. Hands down.*
Do you collect anything? *Not really. I have one or two garden gnomes that are kinda cool.*
What are your phobias? *Stationary heights, Roller coasters.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I can talk about good food all day, so you'll have to ask me.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *The jollies? Really? I guess music, or coming to an awesome realization.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *people that are overly apologetic, fake, lack of communication, unnecessary occurrences, and people that lack of concern for my interests.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A perfect day would be backpacking in the wilderness with someone close to me.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I have been a vegetarian before, but I prefer a meat diet. From time to time, I get interested in vegetarian dishes though.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yes*
The Death Penalty - *No*
Premarital Sex - *Unsure*
People are inherently good - *No*
Destiny - *No*
Done drugs - *Yes*
Kissed in the rain - *Yes*
Re-reading a good book - *Yes*


----------



## Yashua

*Whats up dudes and dudeuts*

Im way to stoned to answer that many questions. So ill just start off my name is Joshua. Im an INFP

helllllloooooooooo worrlllddddddd.


----------



## devoid

Res said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.
> 
> This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.
> 
> Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.
> 
> You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> ** Name* - Heron
> - *Any nicknames?* no
> 
> *** Male/*Female*/Trans?
> 
> *Location *- I'm from Virginia, but I hated it there so I moved in with my boyfriend in California the day I turned 18.
> - *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
> I'd probably go to Europe, maybe Spain, I don't know. Somewhere interesting, different...
> 
> *Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
> I'm 18. I think I act like me... I really don't know how most 18 year olds act. It seems like a weird age to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
> I started reading on personality theory when I was 12. That was when I took the actual test, which came up as ENFP, and a series of seven more similar versions that had the same result. Recently I took your version of the test and came up ENTJ, took the cognitive functions test and came up INTP, and have absolutely no idea which personality type I should be associated with, if any. I think that between a large amount of childhood psychological abuse and trauma, and a lot of unusual recent circumstances, I'm going to go with unknown for now.
> 
> ** What type do you usually test as?* ENFP
> 
> ** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Don't really care.
> 
> *If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
> *Enneagram*: 6w5; *Cognitive Functions*: Ti dom Ne aux
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> ** Employed or Unemployed?* unemployed
> 
> *What is your education?* In college, tell us your major.
> I was duel enrolled during my last two years of high school. I have three full semesters of college credit under the major of Visual Arts and Communications, and would have gotten my AA, but I got sick and had to get a medical withdrawal. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia. I recently moved to another state and do not yet have residency, so I am not able to complete my degree at this time.
> 
> *What is your dream job?*
> graphic designer in a small company
> 
> About You ~
> 
> ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
> 
> I am female. I don't get out much, but am planning to revise that soon. Sometimes I act completely serious and self absorbed, sometimes I can be really outgoing and lighthearted. Trying to understand me is going to be more difficult than reading my test results. I think too much, and I'm deeply afraid of myself and the things associated with me. I... don't... really know what to add to this. It seems like there are millions of things I could say about myself, and yet this really isn't the place.
> 
> I am hoping to get several things from this forum: inspiring conversation, interesting ideas, new people to talk to, new ways to share, a good way to pass time without feeling like I've done absolutely nothing... by the way, the flash games are pretty cool too. Just saying. I would really like to get a better understanding of myself and others, and of course to develop my personality - whatever that may be. Good luck figuring this one out Jung.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> *What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The bouncy-balls in the cage.
> *Do you collect anything?* Yes, candles.
> *What are your phobias?* that Salvador Dali will rise from his grave and kill us all
> *Describe your favourite food until you drool.* artichokes steamed with garlic in the leaves until they're perfectly tender, eaten slowly dipped in melted lemon butter, first the leaves and then the heart... nom nom nom
> *Some of the things that you give you jollies?* What the hell are the jollies? Is this another British slang for masturbation?
> *What are your top five pet peeves?* people who say everything is "the worst thing ever" or "the best thing ever" ; people who are obsessed with one theory to the point where they use it to diagnose EVERYTHING; people who tell me "Get better!" ; very small dogs; stupidity
> *What would a perfect day be like for you?* strawberry milkshakes, sudoku, kinky sex, ocean air, porch swings, a thunderstorm, and someone to share it with
> *Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I eat what I'm hungry for, so usually that's veggies or a well balanced diet.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> *God and Souls* - sure
> *The Death Penalty* - sure
> *Premarital Sex* - sure
> *People are inherently good* - whatever
> *Destiny *- I guess
> *Done drugs* - nope
> *Kissed in the rain* - bad idea
> *Re-reading a good book* - depends what book
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.
> ​
> ~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​


kay, I think that covers it.


----------



## Rediactor

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Raven
- Any nicknames? - not really...
Male/Female/Trans? - male
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? India
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
- germany, sweden, norway, finland, mount everest....
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
- 17. I actually act like a 5 year old sometime, sometimes 30, sometimes 9999999
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INFP. Almost a year now. Though im still as dumb as ever.
What type do you usually test as? Infp. 
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - not sure. I guess i like everyone. But i really dont feel that comfortable around intx.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Not yet. Maybe i'll look into it later.
Occupation - studying.... (waaaaaah)
Employed or Unemployed?
Still in school.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Um..... Read above....
What is your dream job?
- i don't really have any. But someday i'd like to travel around the whole world, climb mountains, and maybe go watch the penguins in antarctica.....
About You -
Um... I'm just someone stuck in this imaginary rut and need a way out. Lol. I really dont know what to write here....
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? All
Do you collect anything? Nope.... Used to be a total pokemon, digimon, beyblade fan and would collect all sorts of stuffs.
What are your phobias? Heights, falling into a dark, deep, closed pit
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Oooooo.... Chicken.... Potatoes, eggs, ice cream.....
Some of the things that give you jollies? My dog and music.
What are your top five pet peeves? - judgemental people
- total perfectionist
-fakes, wanna-bes
- everything else.... Gagagaga
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? BOTh
Other Other Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex NAY
People are inherently good UM.. IDK
Destiny NAY
Done drugs NAY 
Kissed in the rain NAY
Re-reading a good book YAY
whew....


----------



## Turkish_Delight

Hi. Well… okay.
My name is Nurşen, I’m generally called that…. But if D-lite sticks I think it would be a pretty gangster nickname… 
I’m female
I was born in Alabama, moved to Istanbul, Turkey when I was 6 months old, then moved back around the age of 3 or 4. My dad is Turkish, my mom is African American, they’re still together….it’s been an interesting life.  If I could go anywhere right now I’d like to go to Orlando so I could visit Harry Potter world and kick back with a butterbeer. 

I’m 18, I certainly do NOT act my age. Internally, I’m about 8 years old. In fact, I’m sitting here daydreaming about a coloring book….
I’m an ENTP. I’ve known a bit about personality theory for about 5 or 6 years now… I was first exposed to it the summer after 7th grade while taking a psychology course at a community college. I got more into it in 9th grade, but I only recently really got back into reading up on it. 
I usually test as an ENTP…. Though I think a couple of times in the more turbulent teen years I tested as an ENTJ and INTP. But I’ve been consistently ENTP for….quite a while…and I’m definitely sure it’s my type. In fact I was reading about my type to a friend yesterday and they were amazed at how typical ENTP I was…lol

I think I tend to like other NT’s just because communication is so much easier for me with them. I have an INTJ mate… I’m generally good with people but I sometimes find ExFP’s a little difficult… I’ve found they have a tendency to try to infer things from what I say… and I’m very straightforward so it’s a little frustrating having to explain that if I meant something, I would say it, and if I felt the need to hash out my feelings, I’d bring them up. <_<

My Enneagram is Type 2. I think it’s a pretty good fit, I tend to be somewhat motherly, especially to the poor lost boys in my dorm.  I iron their tragically wrinkled clothing if they’re nice and well-behaved, and I’ve gotten into the habit of carrying bandaids and antiseptic. 

I’m a senior in high school, hoping to major next year in Biochemistry and Computer Science with a minor in International Relations while fulfilling pre-reqs for Med school.

My dream job would be a humanitarian gig as an OB/GYN working to promote women’s health in geographically isolated regions, especially in the middle east.


About You ~

Well, if you asked my friends, they would describe me as “legitimately crazy….but in a good way.” I still don’t quite get what that means. I’m kind of academically-inclined. I love school, because I love learning new things, so I’m the curly-headed kid that practically bounces from class to class, giddy about random things I’ve just learned. I tend to take on a bunch of projects at once and get a little overwhelmed. I love to cook, but I almost never cook the same new meal twice. I’ll make an indian or thai dish and my family will love it, but I feel like I’ve mastered it so I won’t want to make it again, I’d rather try something new. I cook curry in a cast iron skillet because I still can’t find a decent wok… I knit/crochet/sew I’m kind of a nerd… I fall for pick-up lines like “I wish I were your derivative because then I could lie tangent to your curves” I’d rather go to a math tournament than a club to “check out” boys. I’m in an oddly calm mood right now, and I’ll probably be crazier in the afternoon… I have no clue why I’m actually awake before 3 o’clock. (Night owl.)

My friends are involved on their own personality type forums and they really love it.... the only other time I've really been a forum person was back when I was obsessed with HP role play when I Was about 13. I'm kind of hoping to find like-minded people, some stimulating conversation, and maybe a few new friends. 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I love logic toys. I got a rubiks 360 for my birthday and solved it within an hour. I also got 36 towers, which is the best thing since Sudoku!

Do you collect anything?
I collect foreign currency, rocks, sea shells, and movie ticket stubs. 

What are your phobias?
I hate cockroaches. And snakes. And I hate precarious ledges that clumsy people can fall off of easily. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I’m soooo not hungry. I ate oatmeal a little while ago… I’m too full to function. I can’t even think about food. Maybe later.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Numbers. I really like them. I listen to guys talk about sports because the stats make me drool. I like things that sparkle. I like classical books and movies (Sense and Sensibility anyone?) I like reading articles about things like the Banach-Tarski paradox and Hashimoto’s thyroiditis… so naturally Wikipedia is like crack for me. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
1.	People who smack while talking
2.	People who speak slowly.
3.	People who use bullcrap grammar.
4.	Sentences where everything is capitalized and punctuated in a way that’s just WrONg. *shudder*
5.	People who cry in public for attention.
But slow internet connections and lagging web-cameras trump ALL THE ABOVE. 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Noooo….I’m too sleepy to start rambling! It will never end. (insert romantic math-based comedy that sounds like something which belongs in xkcd.com)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I dorm at my high school during the week, and mystery meat is too mysterious for me, so I usually wind up being vegetarian during the week. I do like tuna though so I guess I’m pescetarian… On the weekends I may cook meat or may not, it’s not really something I think about. I do like meat though, if it’s cooked well, and sometimes I get cravings for a cheeseburger.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -------- yay
The Death Penalty-------- okay
Premarital Sex-------- NAY
People are inherently good-------- …PSHT. NO.
Destiny-------- may……be?
Done drugs-------- nay. Unless caffeine counts.
Kissed in the rain-------- Never been kissed.  but that sounds like fun.
Re-reading a good book-------- meh. I’ve done this, but I don’t like to do it. I prefer going on to a new one.

Sorry for the loquaciousness! :tongue:


----------



## chaeriean

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _s`harien_
- Any nicknames? _no_

* Male/Female/Trans? _female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _i was born far away_
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _texas_

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _20. i feel older sometimes. immature others._




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _isfj and my friend showed me it who is also one. i have read on it since yesterday._

* What type do you usually test as? _isfj. i had to take the test twenty-four times. i was very hard to categorize. i got different results with the "same" percentages all across. once i got 50/50 on every percentage._

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _i don't know. i get along best with an infj and my friend that i relate to most is isfj like me._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _i took the enneargram one and i was a five._



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _employed_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _agricultural engineering_

What is your dream job? _maybe what i am doing now, or maybe a farmer._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. _i don't know how to describe myself. i don't really know a lot about myself. that is why i came here when my friend suggested it. it bothers me that i can't do this. so i am learning._



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _what?_
Do you collect anything? _no_
What are your phobias? _i have never been diagnosed with a phobia. i have probably a legitimate fear of abandonment._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _what? i like simple things. ramen noodles, kraft dinner, pizza. eggs. milk. especially chocolate milk. though i have a difficult time with that as theobromine affects me negatively._
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _what?_
What are your top five pet peeves? _i don't think i have "little things that annoy me". i don't like when people put me down. but that isn't really a "pet peeve" i think most people are like that._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _not crying_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _i have been a vegetarian my whole life but since maturing more i have had awful cravings for meat i cannot explain._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _god is a human creation, so i don't believe in human organized religion. i am spiritual. i think "soul" is just a word for "life force"._
The Death Penalty _no_
Premarital Sex _i don't understand this question_
People are inherently good _no_
Destiny _yes_
Done drugs _yes_
Kissed in the rain _no_
Re-reading a good book _yes_


----------



## cantyousimplytry0

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Myra*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Age - How old are you? *17 years*.
Do you think you act your age? *No*.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *well i guess i might act as an INFP of my age. But i have had different experiences which have forced me to adult hood faster then most my age.*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP . for about 4 months** What type do you usually test as?* INFP or INFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I do not like to be around S types for some reason I have noticed. I am attracted to Introverts.*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*I just moved again but i have applied at 8 places. I hope to have a job soon. Highschool Student *

What is your dream job?
*playing music, massage therapist, psychologist, Sociologist, Teacher.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I am not sure if this is simply an INFP dream. i really would like people to be able to understand eachothe better and be able to get along. I Figured if we understood how eachother thinks... maybe we would be more patient and understanding of differences. On the other hand maybe we will form predudices against certian personality traits if everyone were to understand this. By understanding this... are we helping or hurting the dream of getting along with everyone.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* maybe a section with bikes or swimming pools or rubics cubes.*
Do you collect anything?*Books and thoughts.*
What are your phobias?*People reading my mind or body language.I try to controle it.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*most fruits*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *um... locking myself in a shed to play my guitar.*
What are your top five pet peeves?*chewing with your mouth open, talking while eating, blowing your nose at the table, licking your fingers at the table, basicly bad table manners.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *no fighting over stupid shit.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*i would rather own a farm and grow all my own veggies and have all my own animals and eat them. RAW!! haha just kidding*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *YAY AND NAY*
The Death Penalty *YAY AND NAY*
Premarital Sex *YAY*
People are inherently good *YAY AND NAY*
Destiny*YAY AND NAY*
Done drugs* YAY AND NAY*
Kissed in the rain *SADLY NAY*
Re-reading a good book *YAY*


----------



## SKisaGooner

You can call me SK, it's my initials. Male. I'm a 2nd generation Malaysian borned Chinese. I'm 17, and no I don't think I act my age. Because I'm an INTP!

I haven't been taking MBTI seriously until over a month ago, when I got this book titled 'Do What You Are'. Most of the time I test out as an INTP, although I do remember getting INTJ once. I dislike dishonest Feelers, and Sensors who refuses to understand the big picture really ticks me off.

I'm a student, about to attend college in 2 months time. I'll be taking an architecture course after college.

In secondary school (high school), and I am extremely good in physics and mathematics subject among my peers. I also love football (soccer), and I'm a big fan of Arsenal F.C. I play the drums, started out when I was 15.

I'm afraid of going into temples, and watching a lion dance performance in close range. Irrational fears, I know, but I've got them since preschool. Malaysian foods are the best in the world, I guarantee you that.


----------



## Rothko

PERSONAL

Location
The land of thousand lakes. (Some call it "Finland".)

How old are you? Do you think you act your age? 
I’m 22. Sometimes I do act my age (although I’m not quite sure what that means), sometimes I really do not. Usually the child inside myself is very much alive.

Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, studying.

What is your education?
I’m majoring in psychology.

What is your dream job? 
Psychotherapist. Maybe. Options are still open.


PERSONALITY

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INFP. I have been interested in personality theories (and especially psychological testing relating to the issue) for some years now. 

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Oh, I don’t know! It’s so hard to generalize. But I do seem to get along best with ENFPs. I have also noticed that xSTJs make me a bit anxious sometimes. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, what were your results? 
Enneagram: 4w5, Big5: RLUAI. No surprises there. :happy:


OTHER 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
This is a hard one! If there would be a section for fairy toys, that would be my favourite.

Do you collect anything?
Moments and memories.

What are your phobias? 
Losing the ones I love. Losing myself completely. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
Kind words, smiles, hugs, sand, snow, warm wind… 

What are your top five pet peeves? 
Ignorance. Hate. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian. I have been a vegetarian since I was 13.


YAY OR NAY?

God and Souls
Nay and yay.

The Death Penalty
Nay. (An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.)

Premarital Sex 
Yay.

People are inherently good
Yay? 

Destiny
Do not know. And probably never will.

Done drugs
Kinda.

Kissed in the rain
Oh, yay! 

Re-reading a good book
Yay. (Virginia Woolf’s Orlando.)


----------



## TheGodlessCapitalist

Personal ~

* John Stephen or you can call me Joven

* Male

I was born and still living in Baguio City.

I'm 19 years old




Personal(ity) ~

* ISTJ and been "researching" about MBTI for a year now

* ISTJ/INTJ

* ESFP's 





Occupation ~

* Employed as an article writer for article marketing

I dropped out of my Political Science class....2 years ago...

My dream job is to be a successful businessmen the liked of John D. Rockefeller 


About You ~

I'm an Objectivist(Ayn Rand's philosophy) 




Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- NAY
The Death Penalty- YAY(if the crime is murder)
Premarital Sex- YAY(No one can dictate to you who or when to have sex)
Destiny- NAY


----------



## Noxes the Grey

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- My real name is Jack, but I've been using Noxes so long even my IRL friends call me it

* Male/Female/Trans?
- Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born and raised in the barren wastes of Arizona. I hate the sun but love the Desert, I'll leave that one for you to figure out. If I could up and leave I would move to the Pacific Northwest (as I plan to do after College). The lack of Sun suits me more than fine.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 25, and think the age mostly fits, of course it fit well before I was 25 though XD


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ESTJ, I've been aware of it for awhile (got tested by my counselor in HS as an INTJ, shows how well they knew me)

* What type do you usually test as?
ENTJ or INTJ, mostly because I'm strongly Ne Te oriented with a slightly under-developed Si side. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Most of my friends (and my wife) and INTJ's or ISTJ's. I'm not really sure about the other types, ass my type-spotting skills are still developing.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I've taken both the SLOAN and Enneagram tests, SLOAN sorta fit me with SLOEI (fits ENTJ better than ESTJ though) and I consistently get 3w4 with the enneagram.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Currently unemployed, though I've previously worked for Dell, Logitech, the AZ Dept. of Rev., Charles Schwab and Merritt Reality. Always Tech support, but at varying levels. I was only a Tier 1 (front-line) tech for Dell and Logitech, and only then for awhile. I mostly did Tier 2 and 3 work (supervising said Front-line techs). For example, if you called Delll during 2007-2008, got an american Call Center and asked for a Supervisor, I was one of the several people who said "No" XD

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm currently in College Studying for My B.A.S. in Technology Management as well as my A.A.S in Linux Network Administration. I went back to college in '10 after being unemployed for all of '09. 

What is your dream job?

What I'm studying for! To be in charge of a nice sized Data Center with a handful of decent Lackey's and a comfortable Office XD The company doesn't matter so much, though I would LOVE to work with Google (they have the best Data Center's and employee perks)

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Well, I'm not sure I can succinctly describe myself in so few words. I'm a huge Nerd, a big fan of the Outdoors too though, a fairly proficient writer and a voracious reader. My hobbies run the gamut from Web Development, Programming, and RC toys to Leather-working, Metalworking, and volunteering with the local Renaissance Fair. There are MANY more, feel free to ask me about the rest at any point XD. I'm quite talkative, an Amateur Radio Operator in fact. I hope to understand myself a bit better and meet some like minded people though. Again, if you want to know me better just ask me anything, really.

Other ~

I'm not the snappiest dresser, I can usually be found in a clean pair of black Jeans, pattern-less black polo shirt (always tucked in) and a black Fedora (not an Indie, smaller brimmed). Even if I dress simply I am always fooling with my hair; I sport a goatee, chevron mustache, and a fairly long pony-tail. As I've said elsewhere on this forum, I'm about 90% Irish, so have Red-Brown hair and completely lack the ability to tan.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Scale Models

Do you collect anything? 
Scale Models, PVC figures from Japan, ceramic dragons

What are your phobias? 
Losing my mind, seriously. I have standing orders with my wife to shoot me if I start slipping into dementia once I get older.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Well, thats hard. I love Mexican, Chinese, and Thai food... among others. I love exotic foods of all sorts.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Bonfires, Winning (anything), getting new followers (I love my Minions!)

What are your top five pet peeves?
People asking me the same thing twice, people ignoring me, people questioning my intellect, people fooling with my Desk, and people getting onto my computer without permission (not even my wife gets away with that)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Nothing going wrong for once! Really, if I could have just one day where everything went as planned I would be overjoyed.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, I love my meat, but have a sensitive stomach and so end up eating the "part-time vegetarian" diet alot. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Uhh... usually Yay, but that answer varies depending on mood
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay

Well, I hope you learned something about me! If not, as I said above, feel free to ask me anything!


----------



## gretalbear

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? - ami
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans? - female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? - surrey, england
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - south america. because it's beautiful and culturally rich.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

i'm 28 but feel sometimes young sometimes ancient but mostly about 23. i get asked for id alot now but when i was a teenager i could buy **** and booze no problems. i think i seem young to others...



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? infp. every time. and i first took the test about 10 years ago. 

* What type do you usually test as? INFP! always

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? i don't know anyone elses personality type! but id love to meet an enfj...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~ artist and craftster

* Employed or Unemployed? self employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. i went to art college to study fine art but dropped out! twice! i can't write essays! they scare me. i'd love to go back one day when im more confident perhaps...

What is your dream job? artist and craftster... or quantum physicist!! or something inbetween...


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
i am a shy infp. i'd love to meet similar or complimentary personalities. my friends are all different types of people but i've yet to meet someone like me.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? cuddly toys and sciency toys.
Do you collect anything? oddities. books. pretty things.
What are your phobias? public speaking. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. i love cheese. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? bubble baths, chocolate, sci-fi, new art materials, mexican cheddar
What are your top five pet peeves? narrow mindedness, concrete thinking, skeptisism, football, animal cruelty
What would a perfect day be like for you? going somewhere new with someone i love
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? veggie


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good YAY
Destiny YAY
Done drugs YAY
Kissed in the rain YAY
Re-reading a good book YAY


----------



## Gatts

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Brian*
- Any nicknames? *Not really*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? *Savannah, Ga.* Where do you live today? *Jacksonville, Fl.* Any interesting story behind that? [B_]Not really_[/B]
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Ireland. To explore my roots.*

Age - How old are you? *27* Do you think you act your age? *No* If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Probably 35 or 40.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ. A few years... not actively... just here and there.*

* What type do you usually test as? * INTJ everytime.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Just depends.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *N/A*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Just AA currently. Shooting for either Applied Physics or Mechanical Engineering.*

What is your dream job? *Scientist/Physicist/Engineer, lol.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Looking forward to conversating with people here... intellectuals or not. In the process learning more about myself and people in general. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Electronics*
Do you collect anything?*Anything rare and different.*
What are your phobias?*Spiders*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*Sushi*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Speed*
What are your top five pet peeves?*Cleanliness, organization, responsibility, good grammar... oh and cleanliness.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*Wrenching on my car... or my jet ski... or playing FF... or getting to know a quality woman... the last bit is a challenge for me... no surprise since I'm a INTJ. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I eat anything for the most part.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Who am I to say.*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## amanangel95

*first post! wooo!*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Amanda is my real name
- Any nicknames?
Mander, or Amander.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female!

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I currently live where I was born. And no. I'm not a very interesting sort of person!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Rome. I went when I was ten, but I definitely didn't appreciate it. I want to live there one day.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am fifteen years old. I hope that I am more mature than that, but who can judge his- or herself? My mum always used to say I was born middle-aged. Heh.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INFP and I have not read much on it, but I know that pretty much my whole family is that as well.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP or INFJ. Once, I tested as ISTJ which is super weird for me.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really know, to be honest. All I know is my best friend is DEFINITELY an ENxx.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
As for the Enneagram, I'm type 2! For SLOAN, I'm RLUAI.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm currently in high school. I want to major in Classics.
What is your dream job?
To be a Latin teacher.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm pretty reserved around strangers, but I'm bubbly with my friends. I like to think I'm intellectual, but who knows, right? Truly, I'd just like to learn more about other personality types and maybe make some friends. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The bike section.
Do you collect anything? I like tickets.
What are your phobias? Um, male genitalia. Failure.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. My mum's spaghetti sauce (NB: that's all it took for me to start drooling. That's how good).
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Classics, mythology, music, playing piano, The Big Bang Theory, reading (when I have time), Omegle.
What are your top five pet peeves? When someone doesn't say what he or she means. When your boyfriend is too much of a wuss to hit you (psh, I'm not bitter). Attempts at religious conversion (not conversation! I love hearing the religious ideals of others). Hannah Montana. Sticky movie theatre seats.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Just looking pretty and studying myth is good enough for me. Makin' out is fun too, though.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both, but meat can be too heavy for me sometimes.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Not sure. I don't necessarily believe in God, but I believe we all have souls.
The Death Penalty: I think it's necessary.
Premarital Sex: Sure.
People are inherently good: F yeah, Mencius.
Destiny: Nah.
Done drugs: Nope!
Kissed in the rain: nah, it sounds overrated, but it could be fantastic.
Re-reading a good book: YAY.

Woo!


----------



## veingogh

Gatts said:


> What are your top five pet peeves?*Cleanliness, organization, responsibility, good grammar... oh and cleanliness.*


Cleanliness is a pet peeve for you? Goodness gracious, what a strange INTJ you are. :shocked:

I do assume that you listed these things because they were important to you, not annoy you. Interesting list, though.


----------



## Gatts

veingogh said:


> Cleanliness is a pet peeve for you? Goodness gracious, what a strange INTJ you are. :shocked:
> 
> I do assume that you listed these things because they were important to you, not annoy you. Interesting list, though.


Yeah you're right... I listed those items because they were most important to me. Must've been a bit tired.:frustrating: 

Good catch. Looks like it's too late to edit. Here's what I was shooting for:

1.) Not caring for and/or taking pride in what you have worked hard for.
2.) Not taking responsibility for your actions.
3.) Grammatical errors
4.) Disorganization 
5.) Chewing your food with your mouth open. (smacking) Can't stand this! 

Thanks veingogh. :wink:


----------



## picglutton

Personal ~
dee, female, i wish to be in a Nordic country. 18. 

Personal(ity) ~
infj. 

Occupation ~
student.

Dream job ~
writer/filmmaker.

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? oooh where there's a lot of playdoh
Do you collect anything? books. dvds. esoteric tiny bric-a-bracs.
What are your phobias? running afloat, engulfed in darkess. forgetting everything.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? fish! and spinach.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls, yay.
The Death Penalty, nay.
Premarital Sex, yaaay?
People are inherently good, y/nay
Destiny, y/nay
Done drugs, nay
Kissed in the rain, sorta yay
Re-reading a good book, yay


----------



## veingogh

Gatts said:


> Yeah you're right... I listed those items because they were most important to me. Must've been a bit tired.:frustrating:
> 
> Good catch. Looks like it's too late to edit. Here's what I was shooting for:
> 
> 1.) Not caring for and/or taking pride in what you have worked hard for.
> 2.) Not taking responsibility for your actions.
> 3.) Grammatical errors
> 4.) Disorganization
> 5.) Chewing your food with your mouth open. (smacking) Can't stand this!
> 
> Thanks veingogh. :wink:


That's a much more appropriate list for an INTJ. Your list mirrors that of my former INTJ room mate. He was awesome, though slightly strange. He would give me odd looks for listening to certain songs until I informed him they help me think and organise. Then he would put them on loudly when I was feeling down or confused.

...I will never listen to the Ponyo theme song without thinking of him. 

Edit: 1, 2, 3, and 5 are excellent and I completely agree. However, 4 is slightly off. Organised messes are perfectly fine.


----------



## JustJac

*Hello!*


Personal 
Name: Jac is fine
Gender: Female
Location: Texas, USA.
Age: 23. I'm told I look younger, but act much older.

Personality
My Type: I'm an ESTJ. Please don't run away. 
How long I've been reading theory: I've been poking around for half a year or so.
What type I usually test as: ESTJ.
My favorite types to be around: other ESTJs, ENFPs and ESFJs
My Least favorite types to be around: ENTP. 

Occupation
Employed.
Education: Bachelor of Arts degree in Journalism - Public Relations

About Me
From what I've read, I'm a pretty standard ESTJ. I get anxious if there's no plan, I'm assertive, I prefer directness, I'm self-confident, I like giving advice, etc. 

I'm here to increase my awareness of how other types think and behave. I don't like offending anyone, but some types don't speak up and I never know. I hope to prevent as many occurrences in the future as I can.

Other
What was your favorite toy store section? Stuffed animals aisle. Or board games. Actually, they were right across from each other, if I remember correctly.
Do you collect anything? For sake of money and sanity, I try not to. It's hard to resist if there's a checklist.
What are your phobias? I don't think I have any. 
Describe your favorite food until you drool: Warm, fluffy scones with airy devonshire cream and lemon curd slathered on top.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Affectionate dogs. New stationary. Listening to a nice voice.
What are your top five pet peeves? Cheating. Lack of manners. Disrespecting my time. Passive-aggressive manipulations. Insincerity.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.

Other Other
God and Souls: Yes.
The Death Penalty: I believe this is best discussed one-on-one.
Premarital Sex: No, but it happens.
People are inherently good: I'd say neutral.
Destiny: Yes.
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: Oh yes.
Re-reading a good book: Yes.


----------



## cityoffish

Jac, if you don't mind, you've formatted this so nicely I'm mooching off you. :laughing:

Personal
Name: Cityoffish works for me
Gender: Female
Location: Utah, USA.
Age: 19--I act older, except when I'm acting like a 4 year old.

Personality
My Type: ENTJ The Executive
How long I've been reading theory: A couple years
What type I usually test as: ENTJ, although I'm borderline INTJ
My favorite types to be around: My INTJ father, INFJ mother, and INFP sister. 
My Least favorite types to be around: ESFP? I dunno, If I don't like someone, I don't really hang around to find out their type...

Occupation: Full time student
Education: Freshman majoring in Chemical Engineering

Other
What was your favorite toy store section? Oh man, whenever I pass one of those crates full of giant stuffed animals, I'm a goner. I usually flop myself down on them until someone pulls me away.:crazy:
Do you collect anything? I love orange. A lot. Plus also, giraffes. 
What are your phobias? I hate needles and steep slopes. I could never be a phlebotomist or live in San Fransisco.
Describe your favorite food until you drool: Goldfish crackers and spaghetti and apples and brownies and Werther's Originals and oh my...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My room being clean, fuzzy socks, playing with kids, and reading books.
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. People that think being rude is the same as being funny. 2. Clingy people 3. People that flaunt their intelligence, especially when they aren't as smart as they think 4. The sound of styrofoam rubbing together, ugh 5. Complainers
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm an omnivore.

Other Other
God and Souls: Yes.
The Death Penalty: Hmm. I'll get back to you on that one.
Premarital Sex: No.
People are inherently good: Yes.
Destiny: How about potential?
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: No, but can't wait to try it.:wink:
Re-reading a good book: Oh heavens yes.


----------



## Fox and Foal

Name: Katrina. My family calls me Kit but I would encourage original nicknames from any of you because I love them.
Gender: Cisgender female. But sometimes I wish I was a gay male just so I could be the next Quentin Crisp or something.
Location: Living in the same Texan town I was born in. I'd like to visit Melbourne, Australia.
Age: 18. I usually only ever feel older or younger. Strangers think I'm 12/13/14. :frustrating:

Myers-Briggs Personality Type: INFJ.
How long I've been reading on personality theory: I discovered this stuff when I was 13 or 14, so 4-6 years, depending on how I should count it...
What I usually test as: INFJ. I've gotten INFP and INTJ as well, though.
Favorite personality types: Other INFJs, INFPs, and ENTPs.
Least favorite personality types: ESTPs. They're not horrible people by default. I just find their presence overwhelming at times.
Other personality test results: I'm an enneatype 4. Socionics pegs me as an INFp.

Employment: I've never had a job. I SWEAR that'll change soon!
Education: I'm not yet in university but I plan to major in linguistics.
Dream job: I've wanted to be a singer-songwriter all my life.

Favorite toy store section: I loved gawking at the Barbies as a child but now they creep me out. When I'm buying toys for my niece, I like looking at the ~vintage stuff (Slinky, Tinker Toys, sock monkeys, etc.).
Collections: I have a tendency to randomly start up (and end) collections but my most expansive one has been Wizard of Oz movie memorabilia. I plan on selling that stuff soon, though. It's not doing me any good.
Phobias: Intravenous needles, mollusks, and post-mortem alteration. I don't even want an autopsy.
Favourite food: Taco salad. Crunchy tortilla chips, crisp lettuce, spicy faux-beef, and gooey faux-cheese. oerijgaskdmvlrek
Things that give me jollies: Rain, double-breasted jackets/coats, the color aquamarine, and Snapple.
Top five pet peeves: Condescendence, automatic disrespect for strangers, casual lying, willful ignorance, and others leaving their laundry in the washer or dryer.
Perfect day: Having a lunch out, going record shopping, and then watching one of my favorite movies.
Herbivorousness/carnivorousness/omnivorousness: I've been vegetarian for about 3 years now and am very close to being vegan. I'm giving myself until March.

God and souls: I'm atheist.
The death penalty: Even though it's possible, I don't think anyone should take another's life into their own hands, no matter what the reason.
Premarital sex: Go ahead.
People are inherently good: Absolutely. Criminals are raised.
Destiny: Yes, I believe in fate.
Done drugs: Contrary to popular belief, I have not. But I'm not ruling out trying softer stuff.
Kissed in the rain: No, but it sounds hot.
Re-reading a good book: I've been meaning to re-read Lolita lately.


----------



## reneec123

NAME- Renee is my real name, nick name is nae-nae.

Gender- I am a female even though I have known male Renee's. I think it comes from the french? I am not french btw.


Location- I was born In Oregon, I still live in Oregon, But I would not like to live here the remainder of my life, I think I would go crazy! I love traveling and Hawaii is the farthest Ive ever traveled. If I could get up and go anywhere I wanted I would love to go Norway! My roots are Norwegian and according to my ancient norwegian grandfather I have some very distant relatives living there still. I would love to go travel anywhere in Europe. I actually had a dream last night that I visited some relatives in france, [I wish!!]
Speaking of traveling I have an obsession with British accents, ( maybe because of my infatuation for the Beatles?) But I want to live in Britain for a few years and develop an accent then come back to america and fool my freinds )

Age- I am only 16, but I always get mistaken for bieng 20 or so. I act much older than my age. Im also starting college early, this year, becuase I graduated early with a GED. I cant wait for college!!

PERSONALITY------------

apparently my MyersBriggs personalty type is an ESFJ. This is the first time I have ever taken this test, and havent really researched much on the Myers Briggs theology. So I guess we'll see how my personality matches up!~ I would call myself a cargiver. When Im not worrying or helping someone else I usually feel unfullfilled and bored. I love anwsering questions and I am usually the one my freinds come to for advice and support. I love bieng there for people, I feel I take that leadership role without thinking and Its my responsibilty for my freinds and familys wellfare.

Im currently unempoyed but looking for a job!! Currenlty Im not really too certain about what my dream job would be. I really love singing and I guess If I could do what I love and make a living out of it I would be pretty satisfied. I sing and play guitar for the Youth at my church, and I love doing it!! But I also love just teaching others and instructing and recently Ive been fasinated with nursing 


Well about me. I have never been to great at describing myself in words, but Ill give it a shot. Im ambitious for my age and I have big goals in life. I get fullfillment when Im talking with someone sharing ideas or just encouraging etc... Im a real Peoples person I guess you could say. I was a cheerleader but felt like there was too much tension and disharmony, everone trying to be the controller. I would rather sit back and let it happen the way it does, I hate confrontation. But I aslo love bieng the center of attention, Im not uneccasarily loud but Im not afraid to be bold or assertive. I love when things go well... and try to fix them when they dont. On my free time I usually relax on my own or hangout with my freinds or workout. I love exercising.


Other~---------------

ABOUT MUSIC: I am a crazy Young Beatlefan!! Fab four fever. Beatlemania, whatever you want to call it! Guitar is my love and my passion. I love classic rock and some new country.

If I have any "phobias" I guess I would say earthquakes and natural disastors frighten me... nothing really comes to mind though. No fear!! ha I wish...
To add to that, Im really aware of spirits and have seen and felt ghosts and i can usually detect a weird presence Ive had many COUNTLESS OBE and Lucid dreams. Its kind of a gift in a way, but also scary at times!

Ok my favorite kind of food is ANYTHING covered in cheese. I love pasta and italian type foods.Im really not a very picky eater. My favorite guilty pleasure dessert is cookiedough icecream rootbeer floats (something i just discovered). Its soo yummy. im a sucker for a reeces peanut butter cup. Mmm all of the unhealthy foods!

My Pet Peeves are... a dirty house, the noise of scraping dinner plates with utensils,haveing to ask to use the restroom in school, and losing things!! Ive been called a scatterbrain and seem to have a hard time keeping track of important things!

OTHER OTHERS------------

God and Souls: YES.

The Death Penalty: I guess that depends on the circumstances.

Premarital Sex: STRONG Disagree. If someone really loves you and wants to have sex, why cant they wait until your married? Sex is supposed to be shared between a husband and wife. Everyone is to lax about sex nowdays. Just because its posted all over the internet doesnt make it right or valuable.

Inheritly Good?? :
Everyone is born into sin and has commited sin in there life. Goodness comes from God. Jesus takes away sin. No one can be "GOOD" on there own.

Destiny: In Him (God) we have obtained an inheritance bieng predestined according to the purpose of Him who works all things according to His will.- ephesians 1:1-14


Done drugs??: Yes, Ive dabbled in Marijuana and alcohal but Im free from that sin. 

Kissed in the Rain?: Ahh I wish...


Re-reading a good book?: Ive tried to but my attention always gets carried to another thing. Ive reread books in the Bible but thats about it!

AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT ME... BY Believing In Christ, God has put a mark of ownership on me by giving me the HOLY SPIRIT that he promised.


----------



## Gatts

veingogh said:


> Edit: 1, 2, 3, and 5 are excellent and I completely agree. However, 4 is slightly off. Organised messes are perfectly fine.


Hey hey now... no messes!

Btw... "Organised" is spelled Organi*z*ed. :laughing:roud:


----------



## veingogh

Gatts said:


> Hey hey now... no messes!
> 
> Btw... "Organised" is spelled Organi*z*ed. :laughing:roud:


Depends on which area of the world you are from, or how you were raised to spell. I spell properly. Valour, favourate, colour, theatre, and realise are so much prettier with their proper letters. Though, many Englishmen will tell you that "favourate" is spelled "favourite." However, someone who is from Germany or another east European country will inform you that it is indeed favourate. In many European countries, s is used in the stead of z quite often. Not all the time, of course. Zebra is still spelled with a z. Socialise, however, is generally not.

Despite being born in America, I was raised to spell and punctuate in proper English. Though my punctuation has been Americanised due to failing marks in schooling, my spelling has not changed. I have argued so many times with my English teachers about these being alternate spellings. It gets frustrating, receiving low marks because you spell properly and have an extremely irritating loon for a professor. -sigh-


----------



## AlexOrgasmic

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Alexandra
- Any nicknames?
Alex, AlexOrgasmic
* Male/Female/Trans?
I'm a chick

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Baton Rogue, now I live in Ohio.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
OKLAHOMA. I miss Oklahoma and my people there.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm eighteen, I act like I'm in my mid-twenties.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP, and about three days. It's my obsession of the week.
* What type do you usually test as?
I always get ENTP.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I hate being around other ENTPs because they make me feel threatened. I love being around any Introverts, unless they have low self-esteem and are always insulting themselves.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
-runs to take them- I got 7sx and SCUEI (Egocentric).


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I'm a high school student.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
See above.
What is your dream job?
I want to be a writer.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm clever, imaginative, narcissistic, sadistic, impulsive, dishonest, vengeful, trustworthy, secretive, domineering, perverted, and charismatic. I'm apparently more eccentric than I realize, because I just started public school and they don't know what to make of me. I think it's because I have a surreal and twisted sense of humor, and I don't care enough about my image, so I don't filter what I say. This leads to me suddenly announcing that I want to learn to fly hot air balloons, or that some guy in class would make a pretty girl. I'm smarter than I act. I'm happy-go-lucky, but I’m f*cking ruthless when I lose my temper. To quote someone else's description of me:
Quote:
You're an idiot. You're a genius. You're an angel. You're a demon. You flip back and forth constantly. You are so annoying and then so fragile. It sounds kinda bad to say this, but I like you a little bit better when you're sad; it's easier for me to handle.
What I want to get- entertainment, mostly.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The ceiling.
Do you collect anything?
Harem members.
What are your phobias?
I don't have any. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chocolate. It's like sex in my mouth.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Kitties, sweets, old music, philosophy, writing, dream exploration, Satanism, and piracy.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Other dominant people, stupidity, teenagers, gravity, and my inability to have lucid dreams (yet).
What would a perfect day be like for you?
I would lie around reading while my beautiful female attendants fanned me and fed me grapes. Then I would find someone to scream at for a bit. Then I would eat chocolate fondue and sail the seven seas as a pirate captain.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. :3

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Hahaha no way.
The Death Penalty
If we could trust the government to pick out the guilty from the innocent. And if it was carried out by hot Irish twin vigilantes. Alex approves of hot Irish twin vigilantes.
Premarital Sex
Definitely yes.
People are inherently good
Replace good with stupid.
Destiny
I'm not sure.
Done drugs
Not telling. 
Kissed in the rain
Of course.
Re-reading a good book
YES.


----------



## veingogh

AlexOrgasmic said:


> Personal ~
> 
> * Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> Alexandra
> - Any nicknames?
> Alex, AlexOrgasmic
> * Male/Female/Trans?
> I'm a chick
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> Born in Baton Rogue, now I live in Ohio.
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> OKLAHOMA. I miss Oklahoma and my people there.
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> I'm eighteen, I act like I'm in my mid-twenties.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> ENTP, and about three days. It's my obsession of the week.
> * What type do you usually test as?
> I always get ENTP.
> * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> I hate being around other ENTPs because they make me feel threatened. I love being around any Introverts, unless they have low self-esteem and are always insulting themselves.
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> -runs to take them- I got 7sx and SCUEI (Egocentric).
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> * Employed or Unemployed?
> I'm a high school student.
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> See above.
> What is your dream job?
> I want to be a writer.
> 
> About You ~
> 
> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> I'm clever, imaginative, narcissistic, sadistic, impulsive, dishonest, vengeful, trustworthy, secretive, domineering, perverted, and charismatic. I'm apparently more eccentric than I realize, because I just started public school and they don't know what to make of me. I think it's because I have a surreal and twisted sense of humor, and I don't care enough about my image, so I don't filter what I say. This leads to me suddenly announcing that I want to learn to fly hot air balloons, or that some guy in class would make a pretty girl. I'm smarter than I act. I'm happy-go-lucky, but I’m f*cking ruthless when I lose my temper. To quote someone else's description of me:
> Quote:
> You're an idiot. You're a genius. You're an angel. You're a demon. You flip back and forth constantly. You are so annoying and then so fragile. It sounds kinda bad to say this, but I like you a little bit better when you're sad; it's easier for me to handle.
> What I want to get- entertainment, mostly.
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> The ceiling.
> Do you collect anything?
> Harem members.
> What are your phobias?
> I don't have any.
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> Chocolate. It's like sex in my mouth.
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> Kitties, sweets, old music, philosophy, writing, dream exploration, Satanism, and piracy.
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> Other dominant people, stupidity, teenagers, gravity, and my inability to have lucid dreams (yet).
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> I would lie around reading while my beautiful female attendants fanned me and fed me grapes. Then I would find someone to scream at for a bit. Then I would eat chocolate fondue and sail the seven seas as a pirate captain.
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> Both. :3
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls
> Hahaha no way.
> The Death Penalty
> If we could trust the government to pick out the guilty from the innocent. And if it was carried out by hot Irish twin vigilantes. Alex approves of hot Irish twin vigilantes.
> Premarital Sex
> Definitely yes.
> People are inherently good
> Replace good with stupid.
> Destiny
> I'm not sure.
> Done drugs
> Not telling.
> Kissed in the rain
> Of course.
> Re-reading a good book
> YES.


...You steal my name, age, most of my personality, three of my MBTI letters, and then you make an amazing reference to my favourate action movie involving hot Irish vigilantes. Allie also approves of hot Irish twin Vigilantes. 

I don't know you very well, but I must say, you are an amazing person.  Have you ever heard of a comic by the name of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac? If so, you gain twenty cool points (on a scale of ten). If not, then I strongly advise you to look into this. Given the information above, YOU WILL LOVE IT. "She liked you and you tried to kill her. That was impolite." Ahh. Good times, good times.


----------



## Jana

Personal
Name: Jana
Gender: Female
Location: Germany
Age: 16, I don't act like I have a specific age 

Personality
My Type: INTP
How long I've been reading theory: For one year
What type I usually test as: INTP, sometimes INFP or INTJ
My favorite types to be around: Don't know...INFPs maybe..
My Least favorite types to be around: Don't know aswell...

Occupation: I'm attending a "Gymnasium", which is the german highschool aquivalent, in 12. grade. I want to study Biotechnology or Chemistry after graduating.

About Me
Shy, trying control the chaos (in my head), intellectual, curious, constantly seeking somekind of truth, although I know I'll never find an absolute answer. This drives me mad sometimes and that's why I'm here, I became obsessed with analyzing my personality and I need to know more about it.

Other
What was your favorite toy store section? I loved the playmobil section.
Do you collect anything? No 
What are your phobias? Arachnophobia, I can't stand spiders.
Describe your favorite food until you drool: I love fresh white bread, the smell, the neutral, sweet taste, the soft feeling inside your mouth. Most people think bread tastes boring, but fresh bread tastes amazing.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Good books, spontaneous associations, chemistry, chemical structures, experiments, analyzing things, epic music, observing the starry sky
What are your top five pet peeves? injustice, ignorance, arrogance, if someone constrains me, my inability to organize well.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat everything that tastes well.

Other Other
God and Souls: Atheist
The Death Penalty: We are not in the middle-ages anymore, someone who kills in the name of justice is also murderer. 
Premarital Sex: why not?
People are inherently good: People are condemned to be free, they decide if they are good or evil.
Destiny: We are accidents waiting to happen.
Done drugs: No
Kissed in the rain: No
Re-reading a good book: Yes


----------



## HCO3

Name - Lester (nickname) I am a female.

Female

Location - Born in the South ended up in West Texas. Trust me, they are very very different.

Age - I am 46. Sometimes I feel 20, sometimes 120.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ. Have been studying personality sorting for a couple of decades.

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I can find all types enjoyable. The more obviously attention-grabbing types can exhaust me when they lean towards the very loud and/or obnoxious.

Occupation ~ Director of a Respiratory Therapy Department

What is your education? Science

What is your dream job? Analyzing troubled systems and processes and developing fixes.


About You ~

I think I am curious and logical. I can be impatient and cynical.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Playdough, paint sets, rug hook kits and crytal garden growing

Do you collect anything? old Radko ornaments

What are your phobias? Making huge mistakes, big social events

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sweets made from scratch

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Being taken out of my own head by being very thoroughly ravaged :happy:

What are your top five pet peeves? Deliberate and unapologetic ignorance, ice crunching, not being accountable/responsible for your results/actions, cruelity to animals, being disingenuous

What would a perfect day be like for you? Freedom to focus on a current interest or hobby with no interference or interruptions

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- unsure
The Death Penalty-nay
Premarital Sex-yay
People are inherently good-nay
Destiny-nay
Done drugs-yay
Kissed in the rain-yay
Re-reading a good book-yay


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## AlexOrgasmic

veingogh said:


> ...You steal my name, age, most of my personality, three of my MBTI letters, and then you make an amazing reference to my favourate action movie involving hot Irish vigilantes. Allie also approves of hot Irish twin Vigilantes.
> 
> I don't know you very well, but I must say, you are an amazing person.  Have you ever heard of a comic by the name of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac? If so, you gain twenty cool points (on a scale of ten). If not, then I strongly advise you to look into this. Given the information above, YOU WILL LOVE IT. "She liked you and you tried to kill her. That was impolite." Ahh. Good times, good times.


Okay, we've got to be friends. As long as you aren't _quite_ as domineering as I am.
I've heard of it, but I haven't read any of it. I'm totally looking it up right now.


----------



## Zster

Personal ~

* Zster

* Female

Location - Born in the midwest, but living in SE since '98
- Would LOVE to take a month or longer Eurorail trip
Age - 40 something acting 30, at the most - I'll grow up when my parents do (no danger of it thus far)




Personal(ity) ~

* ENFP - took first test per my employer in 1989 or so, and several times since (always for work)


* Not sure I recognize the types that readily - will research and report back.

7 - Adventurer



Occupation ~

* Employed - Scientist (I know, not recommended for ENFP - I drive my bosses and colleagues bonkers!)

Level of education? TOO much college (dumb enough to stay long enough to get this job, finally)

Dream job? Early retirement but with tons of money, like tomorrow!


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:
Highly energetic, inquisitive, humorous spazz of a human being. I am basically happy, but have had plenty of rough patches to add character and make me better appreciate the small stuff. I tend to drive people nuts with my energy and optimism. I came here curious that now days MB types actually gather socially in cyber space. What I browsed thus far was interesting enough to convince me to sign up. I hope to find new and interesting conversations on these forums. If I manage to make some new friends, that would be awesome!



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? What - just ONE section?
Do you collect anything? mp3s, particularly alternative rock, anything having to do with reptiles, frogs, or insects. I am also a cat fanatic, but limit myself to two at any one time.
What are your phobias? Not sure I have any, though it would really suck to have bad things happen to my loved ones
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Good, sweet lobster in lemon butter, and/or a nice rare chargrilled steak
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Smart humor, long natural hair, confident weird people, the outdoors, a really big fish on the line
What are your top five pet peeves? haters/meanies/bullies, selfishness, jealousy/insecurity, lies/game playing, smelly food being eaten in people's offices
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day off, warm, sunny, and outdoors with my favorite people, preferably camping
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat largely veggie, but really appreciate the occasional good meat meal


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Hope so
The Death Penalty - not so much
Premarital Sex - loving and consensual? sure
People are inherently good - I like to think so
Destiny - eh, we create as we move along I think
Done drugs - tried, overrated - prefer my natural high
Kissed in the rain - oh yeah...
Re-reading a good book - only occasionally. I prefer reading NEW books whenever possible.


----------



## Digger Blue

Aster:
Use that P to your advantage to keep your options open. 
I prefer purchasing used books as I find great deals: 20 lb book on Rembrandt for $6.00, probably my greatest find to date. Also two books by James Herriot for $1.00 each. Easily got my money's worth. Love the feel of paper.
Digger Blue

Meerkats? Interesting critters for sure!


----------



## hello53927

Personal ~

* Name - hello53927 is good, as is just plain hello (hello, hello!) 
If you decide to call me something else, please make it non-insulting 

* Male/Female/Trans? male

Location - Where were you originally born? In the US. If i get to know you personally (i.e. irl), I might be more specific.

Where do you live today? See answer above.

Any interesting story behind that? My parents chose the city we live in now because it happens to have the same name as I.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am almost seventeen. However, I don't always act it. For example, in the mornings, I resemble old people (I am not a morning person), but as the day wears on, I act more like my own age, but (hopefully) more mature than some high-schoolers I've seen.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am INFP, and I have been interested in personality theory for some years now.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
TBH, I haven't thought about it too much. Personality theory has always been a personal (private) interest of mine, so I don't generally try to type other people. If I had to think about it though, my least favorite would probably have to be XNTJ, and my favorite would be INXP.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My Enneatype is 9w1, not sure about instinctual stacks. I remember taking the SLOAN test once, but other than an N-score of 15%, I don't remember the results.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm a high school junior, enrolled in the IB program (search it online, since I'm not allowed to post a link to the website).

What is your dream job?
Sitting around, reading Wikipedia articles and eating Nacho Cheese Doritos.  Seriously, though, I probably would get a kick out of practicing my skills at something. That something might be any of my interests (see below), but we'll wait and see now, won't we?

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Hmmm. Well, I'm one of those people with too many interests. I love music, english, math, history, psychology, science, and computers to name a few. I have a great many acquaintances, but only a few tried-and-true friends. I can get along with just about anybody (I am an E9, after all) and I like to listen to other people talk about themselves. What I want out of this forum


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Toss-up between video games and music section.
Do you collect anything? Graded Papers (I seriously do not throw ANYTHING away, until summer vacation)
What are your phobias? The spotlight, and confrontation.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I absolutely love Campell's Tomato Soup, with a garlic grilled cheese sandwich on the side, and enough crackers in the soup that you can lift the bowl with the spoon. Yummy.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? The light of comprehension on another's face, finding a kindred soul (sadly, this is rare), a good joke, to name a few.
What are your top five pet peeves? In descending order: Fundamentalism of any kind, Styrofoam cups (squeak! screech!), Invasion of privacy, Power outages, Deadlines.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Saturday, with no deadlines in the forseeable future.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? My diet consists mostly of fruit, bread, cheese, chicken, and pizza.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
God? Nay. Souls? Yay
The Death Penalty
Nay. Life without parole is a harsher punishment.
Premarital Sex
Sex? Yay. STDs? Nay.
People are inherently good
Yay.
Destiny
Nay?
Done drugs
Does migraine medication count?
Kissed in the rain
Nay (or ever, sadly)
Re-reading a good book
Yay (Bartimaeus Trilogy, Jonathan Stroud)


----------



## Digger Blue

Hello 53927,
Just quick comment on life without parole? Ever think about how much in the way of taxes we pay to allow them the luxury of life without parole? It is incredible.
Digger Blue


----------



## aphelion

Name - aphelion

Male/Female/Trans- Female

Location - I was born in Las Vegas, but currently reside at BYU.
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?- I would go to Stonehenge, I think it would be quiet there.

Age - 19, But I rarely act my age. Among those I don't respect, I act younger, so I can frustrate them, and among those I do respect, I act a lot older. My natural tendency is toward the 30-40 range, since my siblings are all a lot older than me.


What is your Myers-Briggs personality type- INTJ
How long have you been reading on personality theory?-3 years

What type do you usually test as? XNTJ, Depending on my mood, my introverted vs. extroverted side changes. I am mainly introverted, but when I've been with one group of friends for a long time I feel as though I am extroverted.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Other INTJs are probably my favorite, since they understand me. My main preference is just T over F. When F is combined with E, I find that person completely incompatible with myself.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?- I am a type 5 on the Enneargram test.

Employed or Unemployed?- Unemployed, but seeking employment.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I am in college, currently in the astrophysics major.

What is your dream job?-I really want to be a part time professor, and a house wife. I love cooking, doing crafts, and astrophysics, and that seems to be the only way to fit those three things together.

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.- My true motives are... nefarious. 

Do you collect anything?- clothes
What are your phobias?- animals
Describe your favourite food until you drool.-chocolate, steak. Done. Drooling.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?- Ummm theory of relativity? Zelda and new books in a series.
What are your top five pet peeves?-
1)People who are loud at inappropriate times
2)College websites
3)Dirty dishes
4)Close-mindedness
5)The fact that my sheets come untucked every single night!
What would a perfect day be like for you?-Read a new and interesting book, then go out on a date to a scientific lecture with a fellow INTJ.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, but since I've been in college, meat has been scarce.


God and Souls-YAY!
The Death Penalty-The darwinian death penalty-Yay
Premarital Sex-Nay
People are inherently good-Nay
Destiny-Nay
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## hello53927

Digger Blue said:


> Hello 53927,
> Just quick comment on life without parole? Ever think about how much in the way of taxes we pay to allow them the luxury of life without parole? It is incredible.
> Digger Blue


But then, convicts spend an average of 10 years on death row before they're actually convicted, during which all sorts of appeals, cross-checks, re-trials, etc. can happen. In some cases, the death penalty can actually be more expensive than life in prison.


----------



## jeanphoenix

Personal ~​
* Name - jP

* Female

Location - I was born in Moscow. I'm Vietnamese, but currently I'm studying at a boarding school in the US. This is my second year here. 

I would LOVE to visit basically part of the world, especially Europe, South and Western parts of the US, Central and South America, Tibet, Egypt, and even Arctic and Antarctica, before the both disappear.

Age - I'm 17. Can't wait to be 18 in a few months. I act my age among friends, but I think a little differently. I guess.

Personal(ity) ~

* INTP. I first read about this a few months ago, and just really delved into this 6 hours ago.

* Either INTP or INTJ. I've only taken the test twice. Actually, 2 different tests.

* To use non-technical terms, I like being around introverted, logical, and those who use succinct language but their eyes abound with unexpressed messages.

I took the Enneargram, which gave me a Type 5.

Occupation ~​
High School Student

What is your dream job?
I ... don't know yet :sad:

About You ~​
I'm quite introverted, but mostly sociable in conversing with others. I have broad interests in all areas, especially books, traveling, music, etc. I like studying languages. I hate mean people. I don't talk that much, but my conversations usually have substance. 

I hope to share and meet other people with similar interests and characters on this forum, and also to learn more about philosophy, psychology, and the like through this interactive forum.

Other ~​

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals
Do you collect anything? Coins, books, Lipton tags, 
What are your phobias? Ghosts, snakes, sharks
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Noooo! I'm on a diet.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Being smiled and looked at subtly with subtle approval, admiration, or ... "amor".
What are your top five pet peeves? Procrastination, being sick, helpless, idle, and confined.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Outdoors, cool weather, lying, playing on the grass, in the sun, with family, best friends, and an "ideal half," reading books, listening to music and singing... loving each other like the day will never end :tongue:
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​
God and Souls Y
The Death Penalty Y
Premarital Sex Y
People are inherently good Y
Destiny N
Done drugs N
Kissed in the rain N
Re-reading a good book Y


----------



## Sea Anenome

*Personal ~*

** Name* - Sea Anenome

** Male/Female/Trans* - Female

*Where were you originally born?* California, USA
*Where do you live today?* California, USA 

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Antarctica! I've always been fascinated with the "frozen continent." Apparently its topography resembles that of Europe underneath the ice...

*Age* - "Thirtysomething"


*Personal(ity)* ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTJ. I first took the MBTI while in high school (in the mid 1990s) and have been reading about personality theory ever since.
*
* What type do you usually test as?* INTJ, although I sometimes mistype as ISTJ because the N/S questions trip me up. To me, details and facts are integral to generating ideas and theories; for this reason, my S component may appear much higher than it actually is.
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm able to get along with anyone, provided that they're not racist/misogynistic/bigoted/etc.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneagram 5

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* Employed

*What is your education?* Undergraduate degree in Biology with a minor in Literature; two graduate degrees, one in Humanities and the other in Earth Science.
*
What is your dream job?* National Geographic research scientist and writer

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I fancy myself a scientist and litterateuse. On this forum, I hope to learn more about the other personality types since I generally only read about my own...

*Other ~*

*What is your favorite section at the toy-store?* Video games, probably
*Do you collect anything?* Items that have to do with California
*What are your phobias?* Plane crashes, drowning
*Describe your favorite food until you drool.* Pizza and sushi (but not together)
*Some of the things that you give you jollies. *Large sums of money?
*What are your top five pet peeves?* In no particular order:
1. Having to make left turns w/o the benefit of a stop sign or traffic light
2. People who don't know the difference between _they're_, _there_, and _their_
3. Archaic societal and cultural norms (e.g. expecting women to change their surnames upon marriage)
4. Noisy babies/children
5. Wal-Mart
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Not having to leave the house
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I eat meat when dining out or ordering pizza, but cook only vegetarian meals at home.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* God - Nay, Souls - Yay
*The Death Penalty* Slightly tilted toward Yay, but not a strong proponent of capital punishment
*Premarital Sex* For me - Nay, for others - Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Choose your own destiny - Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay - never been kissed...
*Re-reading a good book *Yay! Just re-read the entire Harry Potter series.


----------



## SumomoLi

Personal ~

*** Name - Deirdre pronounced Deedra
- Any nicknames?
Deeders, Dee, Dede

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Kansas Where do you live today? California Any interesting story behind that? My mom moved from China to her relatives in Kansas and that's how I was born there.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to China 

Age - How old are you? 20 Do you think you act your age? no, not really If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I think I act more like a middle school child if I do choose to show that side of me haha.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP Only this year I started to barely scratch the surface of this kind of typing system.

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I'm not sure probably ISFJ. I'm not sure since I haven't really tried to type someone accurately.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
haven't yet


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. college and current major is International Business

What is your dream job? My dream job would probably be some sort of artist or a Psychologist.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I describe myself who is a generally friendly person to most people I meet and tend to usually observe people's reactions and mannerisms. I like creating emotional bonds with people and like to help people in emotional distress if I can. Currently I am trying to develop my auxillary function NE and tertiary IS to earlier rather than later. Hopefully by writing in this forum I can gain new perspectives and advise on how to approach this and to learn more about how to interact with different personality types as well as understanding my own better. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? video games or board games
Do you collect anything? I used to collect rocks, shells, and coins
What are your phobias? I don't know if I have a phobia but I know I don't like bees and stupid people who choose to be ignorant
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have a favorite because it is hard to decide. It really depends on my mood.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Ironic jokes, funny spontaneous people and spicy food
What are your top five pet peeves? People gossiping about other people, people who are stupid that choose to be ignorant, rude people, cheaters, fakers, things left unfinished
What would a perfect day be like for you? no homework or work obligations and a whole day with my Boyfriend doing whatever we want without anybody bothering us.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both because I like balance. Have to have both in my meal.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls NAY but it's a cool idea
The Death Penalty YAY unless they have been wrongfully accused
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good YAY
Destiny NAY
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain YAY
Re-reading a good book YAY


----------



## quietdreamer84

Hi everyone! I'm a 31 year old female; just call me QuietD. I do act my age, though I consider myself to be a late bloomer in some aspects of my life. Right now I'm living somewhere I don't want to be, and I am taking steps to get back home where I belong. I have been making the best of things for years, but now it is time to actually figure out what I want in life and go for it. I just found out I am an INFJ from taking the MBTI last week. I took the MBTI several times after to make sure of my results, and the results were the same each time. My score on the Enneargram was a 9. Aside from living in a place I don't want to be, I am working in a profession I don't want to be in. I'm working as a legal assistant and I find the work very draining, personally. My dream is to be a writer. I have a bachelor's degree in English and a master's degree in Professional Communication. I found this site while searching for career ideas that are fitting for my personality type, and I am hoping to get some feedback from other INFJs and others about education and career options.

I don't really have a favorite type of people I like to be around-I just love being around people who encourage and uplift rather than ridicule and put down. I have loving and supportive family members and friends, and I encourage them too. I would describe myself as quiet most of the time, though I have my moments where I get really chatty (especially about writing). I love writing, reading, spending time with my friends and family, watching sports on TV (huge Clemson Tiger and Pittsburgh Steeler fan), watching and playing trivia games, completing puzzles, and listening to music. My favorite food is mushrooms. I eat them raw in salads, sauteed with spinach and garlic, broiled in butter--just fantastic. On a perfect day, I'd wake up in a nice villa with an ocean view on the South Carolina coast, then have a ham, cheese, and mushroom omlette with orange juice for breakfast. Then I'd sit outside on the deck with a pad and pen and write away.


----------



## PAdude

Personal ~

*** Name - Beau
Any nicknames? Nope

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Pennsylvania
Where do you live today? Pennsylvania
Any interesting story behind that? Not really
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Hmmm, not really sure

Age - How old are you? 19
Do you think you act your age? Very immature at times, very mature others. My immaturity moreso deals with fun/humor though I'll admit it probably annoys people at times.

explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 25 (IDK why)



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? IN/Split/Split. Within the last year though I am not intimately familiar with them.
*** What type do you usually test as? INXX

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Whatever Cluster B's are. I'm almost positive my ex-GF is a cluster be and she could have ruined my life if I stayed with her. 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Hmmm, I should get on that. 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? Freshman majoring in psych 

What is your dream job? That my homemade trading card game takes off and becomes famous. More realistically, something involving psychology, if in research than particularly one that heavily involves personality and relationships. 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm incredibly kind to those who deserve it but rather withdrawn from everyone else. I'd consider myself a prototypical non-conformist, for the most part I tend not to care what others think but also don't actively oppose things just for the hell of it. I am a truly open minded person and can take criticism very well as long as it's not worded in a tactless or tasteless manner. I have a strong core group of friends that I don't know what I'd do without. I'm a bit of an idiot savant (not literally), I'm terrible at inductive reasoning but excellent with deductive reasoning. I'm extremely uncompetitive when it comes to life but sports and games bring out a hidden competitiveness, I can take losing very well but for some reason I find the process of doing all I can to win very exhilerating. I fuel my narcissistic supply in strange ways though I also consider myself open, empathetic, and far from being selfish or grandiose. I think I'm absurdly honest with myself almost all of the time which sometimes leads to confusing intrapersonal thoughts, especially when I can't get my head around a complex situation. I'll admit that I both love talking about myself and love hearing the full details about others so if you want someone who you can ramble to, feel free to PM me.

As for what I want out of this forum, I'm fascinated by psych especially personality psych. I also feel like I have an extremely unique personality type to which I can't really figure out in research. I think it'd be awesome if I met someone who I'm similar to to talk to. 
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Trading cards/Board games I guess though I don't buy anything consistently.
Do you collect anything? Not really
What are your phobias? Being outside in a lightning storm, carbon monoxide, My ex-girlfriend (who I foolishly agreed to remain friends with though I'm not sure what that means)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Italian Hoagies.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Psychological/philosophical conversations, competitive sports and games. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Dysfunctional people who successfully masquerade as being competent and capable, the emphasis on doing well in school (It's important but not as important as society leads us to believe IMO), Outspoken theists, Outspoken Athiests, people who can't admit that another person knows more about a given subject than they do.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Hanging out with my friends all day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay (though I'm deist)
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny NAY
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain YAY (Though deep down I hate every moment I spent with her) 
Re-reading a good book Nay (don't read very much)


----------



## Ezra

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Ezra/Ez/any variation
- Any nicknames?

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? UK, UK, not really
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Everywhere, because I'd like to experience what it has to offer before it dies out

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 21, I absolutely act my age. (As a side point, I think a lot of people think they act younger than they are, when in fact everyone their age acts the same way they do, which makes them all acting there age.)




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENTJ, about five years

*** What type do you usually test as? ENTJ, occasionally INTJ, initially ESTJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My housemate is ENTJ, my girlfriend INFJ, so I'd say N types. It's not so much that I don't like being around them, but I find ISxPs incredibly boring/unengaging.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? sp/sx 8w7, can't remember the Big 5 results, ENTJ (in Keirsey), SLE-Se in socionics.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Philosophy, postgrad law

What is your dream job? Lawyer


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I need to ascend the ranks so that I may command an elite selection of society when the apocalypse befalls the earth.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? LEGO!
Do you collect anything? Nope
What are your phobias? None
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pasta, with a rich, thick tomato sauce and good quality, mature cheddar cheese. Or Casa Di Mama pizza. I'm Italian through and through.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? New ideas, goals and objectives, showers
What are your top five pet peeves? (1) The feeling (and by extension sound) of nails against certain kinds of material, (2) people who talk shit really close to your face, really loudly (exception: in a club - because I do it too then), (3) people telling me to do things in a "more effective way" - I AM the master of effectiveness! (4) people with no rationale for what they're doing (5) depression/boredom/hangover/pessimism/self-doubt!
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up 10am, gorgeous hot shower, read a bit, watch a 4 hour matinee epic, take a little walk through the park in the sunset, make a fajita dinner, bang on the party tunes and get wasted ready for tonight's party!
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Love both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Chi and life force yay
The Death Penalty Yay in exceptional circumstances
Premarital Sex Absolutely - extremely important for maturity and for developing healthy future relationships. How can you know you love a person and want to be with them for the rest of your life if your sex life is non-existent/you don't know that you have sexual chemistry?
People are inherently good: some people
Destiny: sometimes
Done drugs: indeed
Kissed in the rain: possibly
Re-reading a good book: nope​


----------



## Vaan

Personal ~

* Name - Steven Barker
Any nicknames? old one was koala because i had soft hair and was fun to hug XD, none now

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born?bacchus marsh, country victoria (lets just say Melbourne), Australia 
Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Townsville, Queensland, moved there after my dad left when i was 8 months old, we travelled for a few years before settling here, its been about 12 years now

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? France to go to the memorial sites and battlefield that the diggers of ww1 fought and died on so i can pay my respects

Age - How old are you? 16 Do you think you act your age? no, explain which age you think you resemble most. im quite often told that im an old man in a young mans body due to maturity and wisdom (apparently that is, i use their opinions because i dont like complimenting myself) beyond my years


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ, this year
* What type do you usually test as? INFJ
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? dont know all the types but S types scare me the most

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
ennegram 1w2 but also tested as a 1 with balanced wings

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Full time student

What is your education? Year 12 student, intending to major in Military history and philosophy

What is your dream job? High ranking officer in the Australian Army

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
generally, from observations and others opinions im kind, honest, pure, loving, wise and docile, ive been getting alot out of the forums already, just talking and listening has helped me mature and grow as a human being on here so hopefully the effects will be immesurable in the future ^^

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? video games
Do you collect anything? apart from history/science books no 
What are your phobias? Falling, not heights but actually falling 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. there are many
Some of the things that you give you jollies? as immature as it is physical humor, as well as witty quipps
What are your top five pet peeves? People who dont take responsibility for their mistakes (people who ditch someone with the baby etc), ignorance, shallowness, ulterior motives and dishonesty

What would a perfect day be like for you? a day of philosophical and deep discussions with some of the worlds greatest astrophysicists, historians and philosophers

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Omnivore

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay 
The Death Penalty YAY unless they have been wrongfully accused
Premarital Sex half half
People are inherently good Nay, only a few are good
Destiny NAY
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain YAY
Re-reading a good book YAY


----------



## nymph

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Iulia (not Julia)*
- Any nicknames? *only endearments like iuli/iulica/iuliuca/iulisor - but these may sound strange in english
*
* Male/*Female*/Trans? 

Location - Where were you originally born? *Bistrita, a small city situated in Transylvania,Romania (eastern Europe) *Where do you live today? *same where I was born * Any interesting story behind that? *no interesting story behind it*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Hard choice, because I would go to many places ...but let's say I would love to go for a trip in Carpathian Mountains for a couple of days, forests, trees, washing in the rivers, streams, fresh air, a lot of green, grass, lack of technology, peace...
*

Age - How old are you? *16* Do you think you act your age? *Not really *If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*According to what other people say, sometimes I can act like a total grandma (instrumental depressive music, too much calm, too much thinking without talking, wisdom, lack of energy,knowledge,maturity,) orrrrrrr...I may act very playful, like a child who just received his favourite toy, having fun of everything, no worries, smiling, being happy..*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP, ~2 years
*
* What type do you usually test as? *INFP* also INFJ once

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *when it comes to female friends I prefer enfp,entp,intp but on males I prefer most of time intj,infj,estp,estj,esfj...
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Enneagram type 2, the helper
*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *unemployed, student*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *school is a little different here, I am in 10th grade*

What is your dream job? *hmmmm, not sure, something with arts maybe*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I hope to find other people like me(infp,I don't know many in real life), who share the same beliefs and understand me, but also to learn more about other types.I have never been good at describing myself, because it always depends on the people, situations...I am full of contrasts, regarding on how I am and what I am attracted to.I could say I'm a kind and sensitive person who loves to be protected, dislikes conflict, likes to help others, loves nature, all types of art,literature,animals (dogs,kitties,snakes,horses bla bla bla) and whose favourite tale is Beauty and the Beast.
*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? *spiders*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *souls Yay, god ...*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay and Nay*
People are inherently good *used to believe this some while ago but it seems it's rare so Nay*
Destiny Yay and Nay.*the thing with destiny sounds beautiful.but the thing that we cause our fate sounds more possible.anyway, I believe that anything,wrong and right,happens to teach us something *
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*

Sorry for my English, I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Dawn

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Dawn

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I live in Southern California

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

To Italy so I can see great fashion and be on a boat! 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

25... I'm pretty playful, so I'd say about 3. :laughing:


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP ... off and on 4 years

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Favorite: Other ENFPs :crazy:, ESFPs and INTPs as well. 

Least favorite: IDK? Anyone extremely rigid and dogmatic... but I don't think that's a personality type so much as I think it is :dry:



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Biology :dry:

What is your dream job? IDK... but it's by the beach, sunny, and I make enough money to travel whenever and wherever I want! Volunteer / nonprofit work for those in need. Something artsy.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm fun to be around and a bit confusing (I call it interesting) to more concrete realist types. Talkative, care about others. Care about my own well-being (not a martyr). Love the finer things - fine food, fine wine, well-made, beautiful clothing and adornments. Like to smell laundry while I'm walking down the street as I bend down to look at the tiniest, most curious red leaf in the middle of a dreary city street scape. I like farmer's markets and sailing. I enjoy being with people. I'm smart. I am evolving.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I always loved a store called Natural Wonders. I think it went out of business but they have a store online now. The rocks and gems were my favorite part
.
Do you collect anything? I used to collect rocks and shot glasses.

What are your phobias? I don't want to think about that :sad:

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Coconut fig cupcake with creme cheese frosting. Oh! And vanilla bean cheesecake! Mmmmm... I love food. And I'm hungry 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies? I assume that means happiness? Friends (love). Fun. Beauty.

What are your top five pet peeves? People who yell for no reason. Bossy, domineering, overbearing, agressive people. People who don't do what they say they are going to do (flakers). Moochers (users). And the fifth let's leave open ended. (teehee I know that may irritate strong judging types! :tongue

What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up, do some yoga. Do some sculpture. Eat exotic food like saltfish and ackee. Take a nature walk/hike and meditation outside. Sailing in the Caribbean all afternoon with friends. Volunteer / play with some little kids. Fine dining with an amazing man-lover :laughing:. Head to a precipice to view the city at night. Then maybe some lovin'. Sleep. That was fun!!! :crazy:

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat vegetarian mostly. I do eat meat (beef, chicken, turkey) and fish about once per week - two weeks.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Whatever you want it to be.
The Death Penalty - Yay for child rapists and other unpardonable sins in the Book of Dawn. Nay for most other things though.
Premarital Sex - Yay.
People are inherently good - Nay. SOME people.
Destiny - Sounds good, buuut.... IDK.
Done drugs - Nay :sad:
Kissed in the rain - Yay... I think yay... I need to do it again then!
Re-reading a good book - Yay.
​


----------



## DarkyNWO

_Please allow me to introduce myself
I am a man of wealth and taste
_

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Gabriel*
- Any nicknames? ******, Sev*

*** Male/Female/Trans? _*Male*
_ 
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

_*I were born in a small place called Sweden and thats were I am currently living. The city is quite a small place, only some 100.000 people live here or so. I'll move out as soon as I am done with my studies here. Prefably to somewhere with a bit more heat...this place is cold.*_

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

_*England I think, cause I am deeply in love with the various accents. Might go to US once I hit 21 and see how that infamous place is. Maybe go around Germany/Austria and check out the old culture.*_

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_*
I'm 18, though at times I feel much older. Perhaps due to the fact that I am utterly astonished and curious about space and science. How everything works and comes together. Though at other times I am just what my own age dictates myself to be; Young and stupid, right? Taking risks just for the sake of it. Oh yes, Thrill and Passion for the people!

*_ 
Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _*No idea. And I've never read about anything about personality theory. I like finding out about it by myself and figure out how to deal with it at the moment.*_

*** What type do you usually test as? _*N/A Suppose I'm a jerk either way, though *
_ 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _*I enjoy being around people whom actually enjoys themselves. Who don't bother with restrictions, religions, traditions or expectations. I am in a firm grasp that your short time here on earth should ONLY be filled with the choices and things that you want. Cause, there are after all only five things that you -really- need to do. Everything else is optimal.*_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

_*I did do that test, actually. And I'm a SCUEI. When I read the results I got almost stunned of how actuare they were. All other personality tests I've done on the net were just awfully vauge. *_

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

_*I am currently employed at a local restaurant/bar*__* aswell as studying to become a chef. Though I quickly realized that it was the compleatley wrong education for me to get. But what the hell, it's free in sweden anyway.*_ 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_*Just told you above, geeze!

*_ What is your dream job?
_*Oh I have absolutley no idea. However most of the jobs on the SLOAN test were actually fairly on spot of what I enjoyed to do. Though, If I am reach far and wide for a dream, I'd shoot for Rock star, Author, comedian. The posibilities are endless!*_

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_*I see myself as a very spontaneous person. I enjoy doing different things everyday and if you were my friend, I would most likley pester you with my latest crazy ideas and theories about everything, only then to ignore everything you have to say about them and then run off and jump headfirst into whatever it is. I speak my mind and ain't afraid to cause a scene if that is what it takes to get it through. My mind is scary logical; I can't even fly in my own dreams cause I know that it's impossible. 

Wich also makes me a very boring person when it comes to belieafs and philosophy, I am an Atheist and I don't belieave in afterlife. What else...I'm highly liberal and belieave in personal freedom over protection. I mean, come on, you take a risk getting out of the bed every morning. Where is the thrill? the passion? I also shoot down most traditions and rules and strongly preach about common sense and personal responsibility.*_

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _*Oh! that would be the motorcycle section.*_

Do you collect anything? _*Does laundry in a big pile count?

*_ What are your phobias? _*Loss of liberty...and thats about it. As I said before, my mind is scary logical, and no spider or high height is going to scare me.*_

Describe your favourite food until you drool._*A famous someone once said "Beer is liquid bread." ...I'll stand by that statement.*_



Some of the things that you give you jollies? _*Adrenalin and Endorphin. Seriously though. Anything that is loud and goes fast. Motorcycles, cars, dancing in the clubs or headbanging at a metal consert. Base jumping, parkour. Oh and girls.*_

What are your top five pet peeves?_* Religions, traditions, 
Conservatives, stupid people, restrictive goverments.*_

What would a perfect day be like for you? _*Waking up on a airplane, jumping out of it with a parachute to get a good start of the day. Landing on the top of a mountain and having coffee to the sunrise with friends and loved ones. Then rushing downwards with dirtbikes until we hit civilization again. Perhaps switching to a really fast car and going over to the ocean for more adventures. Perhaps a bit of diving with a nice roundoff with an acoustic guitar by a fire to the sunset of the sun far away just behind the horizon.*_

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _*I like both, won't see much muscles without either protein or vegetables. As I said before, I don't like to restrict myself either way!*_

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _*NO!*_
The Death Penalty _*No.*_
Premarital Sex _*Yes.*_
People are inherently good _*It's all shades of gray.*_
Destiny _*Bullshit*_
Done drugs _*I have, a few.*_
Kissed in the rain _*That aswell.*_
Re-reading a good book_* Sure thing, but it's good time spent elsewere, you got it in your memory anyway, right?

Ugh...after reading through this post once I sound like a broken record lol. I'm the most intresting person you will ever meet. Poke me, you'll find out.


*Pleased to meet you, hope you've guessed my name
_


----------



## hereandnow

Any nicknames? *Hermando*
* *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? *eastern Europe* Where do you live today? *Alberta, Canada* Any interesting story behind that? *Yes, but too long to share..*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Germany or switzerland, because I'm learning german.
*
Age - How old are you? *24* Do you think you act your age? *I sure do*


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ISFP, few months*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Don't know enough theory to tell the types apart. Sure would like to meet some other ISFP's though!*


* Employed or Unemployed? *Laid off*

What is your education? *going to college soon*

What is your dream job? *no job, if not possible then a farmer*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *PM me and find out :tongue:*


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Lego!*
Do you collect anything? *used to collect stickers and coins as a kid*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *dark chocolate*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *girls*
What are your top five pet peeves? *can't remember*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *at the lake or in the rockies with loved ones*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Y*
The Death Penalty *Y*
Premarital Sex *N*
People are inherently good *N*
Destiny *Y*
Done drugs* N*
Kissed in the rain *N*
Re-reading a good book *Y*


----------



## hereandnow

Riy said:


> Location - I was Born in England, living in North-London, Story behind it? Well my Grandad was born and raised in Latvia, During World war 2 in the German invasion my Grandad managed to escape on a boat which ended up in England, They let him stay and fight for the country in the war, so that's how I'm here today.


Classic tale dude.. I like it!


----------



## Debbie Michelle

Personal ~

* Name - Debbie
What do you preferred to be called? - Debbie.
Any nicknames? - Debbilicious on gaming and pc forums usually.

* Male/Female/Trans? 
- Straight and unbiased about it. Always. Have no time for anyone who is.

Location 
- South Shields in Tyne & Wear, North East England. 
Was born there then adopted and grew up in Sunderland but something pulled me back to South Shields long before I knew I was from there. 

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
- Germany to meet someone very special.

Age 
- How old are you? - mentally I am probably about 20 some days and others feel like I am 300. Physically I am 41. according to my sons that means I am near death LOL x

Do you think you act your age? 
- nope, definitely not. I am a gamer, a pool player, one of the lads not a brainless bimbo with fake tan, I CAN act my age when I need to, but I don't think my attitude aged from about 30, had a lot of lifechanging things on my mind. 
Kind of made me grow up fast.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
- I did it a while ago and it came out INFP but I just did two different tests and they both came out ESTJ. 

* What type do you usually test as?
- ESTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I don't have a preference. I believe we can all get along if we just try. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
- N/A



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
- on sick but studying for a Social Sciences degree with the Open University.

What is your education? 
- English Language, English Literature, Drama, Psychology, Sociology, Psychology of Child Development.

What is your dream job?
- Criminologist or detective or famous singer/writer if we are talking unrealistically. realistically I want to be a Counsellor.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- 1. I talk too much.
2. I talk too much. haha.
Im friendly, kind, loyal and one of the few honest people left in the world.
If you are loyal to me I am your friend for life, but I deplore treachery.
Also write poetry and drink too much vodka, sometimes at the same time hehe
People fascinate me. I think it is sad how so many people can't or won't try to understand themselves, and try to change the bigger faults they have. If I can pick up anything personally useful here or that will help me with becoming a counsellor or even if it makes me laugh reading the posts, which I already have numerous times since finding this forum tonight then I will be happy here  
Warning - if your gonna come on to me in inbox when we hardly know each other I reserve the right to publicly humiliate (within rules) then delete and block you. which I will not hesitate to do.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - books
Do you collect anything? - mess and chaos 
What are your phobias? - snakes
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - lol it sounds terrible but Chunky Chicken and grated cheese and fried egg in toast with tomato sauce 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - "Dad At The Comedy Barn" from youtube, Dane Cook, Pat Condell, im not right in the head.com on Facebook, Flight of The Conchords, Sarah Millican, Ross Noble, "Balls of Steel Ventrilo genius".
What are your top five pet peeves? - Racists, Bullies, Internet Predators, Pedos, very stupid braindead numpties.
What would a perfect day be like for you? - getting woke up by my bf in a nice way then going to sit in the sun with Pink Floyd blasting. just it really. thats it. would be more than enough. I'm easily pleased 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - both. I would waste away if I turned veggie.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - both unproven. I'm a "don't know until I see the proof" person. Pat Condell is the closest thing to God I have witnessed.
The Death Penalty - IF the crime fits it. and wayyy too much to debate in this sentence.
Premarital Sex - depends on too many things. situations, people, circumstances. sometimes yes sometimes no.
People are inherently good - psssh
Destiny - if Destiny exists then what on earth did I do? jees.
Done drugs - I like a smoke sometimes, helps me eat and eases my chest pains but the amount I smoke the cops would laugh at anyway. Dead against all other drugs unless medically needed. 
Kissed in the rain - Yes, a lot more than I remember I bet. 
Re-reading a good book - definitely. if it was good then you just wait a year then jump in again x

Thanks for reading this, and great site from what I have seen so far  xx
~x~Debbilicious~x~


----------



## ladybugxD

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Steph, Stephanie
- Any nicknames? *Ladybug* (my Grandmother used to call me that way)

* Male/*Female*/Trans? 
Location - Where were you originally born? *Bistrita, a small city situated in Transylvania, Romania (eastern Europe)* Where do you live today? *same where I was born* Any interesting story behind that? *I haven't got the luck to be born in another town. *
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Brasov [Romania] It's the kind of city in which I would love to live and because I have a special friend there. *
Age - How old are you? *seventeen in June* Do you think you act your age? *Perhaps. I have my moments, from time to time like everybody else, when I act childish and imature like a two-years-old and times when I act like a person of 25345347 yrs old.*

Personal(ity) ~
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENTP, ~1 year*
* What type do you usually test as? *ENTP also ESTP once*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *when it comes to female friends I prefer enfp, entp, intp but on males I prefer most of time infj, estp, estj *


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *unemployed, student*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *school is a little different here, I am in 10th grade*
What is your dream job? *Uhm, something with arts or a psychologist *

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I hope to find as many ENTPs with whom I can share my ideas, beliefs, opinions and also to learn more about other types.
I'll try to keep this as simple as I can. Pudding rock my world.*

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Do you collect anything? *Money*
What are your phobias? *spiders dumb people and boredom*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *all that contains chemicals and things that are not good for our body. yeah, the sweets.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? 
What would a perfect day be like for you? *going out with my bycicle on a sunny day* 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both actually*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?



God and Souls *meh*
The Death Penalty *yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay and Nay*
People are inherently good *uhm, nay*
Destiny *Yay and Nay.*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *for the moment nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## Focus

Personal ~

*** Name - *Focus. Yeah, I say that a lot.*

- Any nicknames? - *Nope. I don't particularly care for them. Who knows what people say behind my back though.... *

*** Male/Female/Trans? - *Female*

Location - *So Cal, New York, back to So Cal (regrettably).*

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - *New York City. Loved the vibe and met lots of interesting, intelligent people.*

Age - *36...uhh, no. I don't act my age. Definitely more mature than when I was 22, but I still like letting loose sometimes. I would say I'm stuck in in my late 20's. 27, maybe? Right about the time when I knew what I was doing professionally, lost some of the angst of being different, and gained enough confidence to enjoy life.*


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - *INTJ. First encountered a year ago, but did not fully immerse myself in it until this year. It's been about a month.*

*** What type do you usually test as? - *INTJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - *I'm currently experiencing difficulty dealing with ESFJ and ENFJ. I've been interacting with and strangely intrigued by an ENFP. I love my ENTP friend 95% of the time.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - *5w8*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? - *Employed, for sure.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - *BA Creative Writing*

What is your dream job? - *Genetic Research*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Rather intense but still fun-loving. I've definitely matured over the years and have progressively trained myself to be more empathetic to people. Still room for improvement, of course. Plus the research on the different personalities have aided in my understanding of how people think, so I can better interact with them. I still have to work on my patience, especially when people just can't see the big picture or refuse to see it because it goes against their own perception.*

*That's why this forum is so awesome. The insight has been invaluable.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - *Book section.*

Do you collect anything? - *Stationery. Leather journals and albums.*

What are your phobias? - *Rejection. People doubting my capabilities.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - *Exotic sashimi flown in from Japan. Caviar. Foie gras. Pork belly. Yummm.... =)*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - *Dancing. Yeah, that's weird for an INTJ, but it's the best release.*

What are your top five pet peeves? - *Ignorance/Stupidity. Being financially selfish (it's just money!). Close-mindedness. Stereotyping and putting people in boxes based on race and/or gender. Saying "Whatever" because you don't have a logical and rational comeback. *

What would a perfect day be like for you? - *Wow, this one's tough. Torn between a productive day at work and a no-brainer day watching awesome movies like Inception, Pulp Fiction, and The Fall.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - *I love both. *


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yay. *

The Death Penalty - *Yay. Especially those who have harmed children.* 

Premarital Sex - *Yay. So done with the Victorian era. *

People are inherently good - *No way.*

Destiny - *Hmmm...another a tough one. Perhaps when I was younger. Now it's more individual motivations and actions, with a sprinkle of "being in the right place at the right time". *

Done drugs - *Tried several just so I know. Not a big deal. But then again, I don't have an addictive personality.*

Kissed in the rain - *Yeah, it was sweet!*

Re-reading a good book - *Never. I don't like it when I can see what's coming. Predictability kills the stories, including storylines in movies. *


----------



## Vox Impopuli

Personal ~

* Name *-Sysha*
What do you preferred to be called? *Shahin*


* Male/Female/Trans?* female *

Location - *UAE*
Where were you originally born?* Himalayas *
Any interesting story behind that?*Oh, haha yeas. born and raised by hippie recluse grandma up the Himalaya mountains away from parents and family. Spent most of childhood travelling and stuff. now stuck in Abu Dhabi.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Canada, all the rad people live there XD*






Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I found out about Myers-Briggs about when I was 13. first time ever result was INFJ, but that can be attributed to depressed state of mind.After recently getting obsessed with it and taking every test the internet has to offer, 51% of the results now say ENFP, 30% ENTP, 14% INFP,5% ENTJ XD
*
* What type do you usually test as? *ENFP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *favorite is handsdown INTJ. Least fave... its hard to say, but I don't generally get along too well with (self-typed) ESTJs*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Yes I have. Sloan: SLUEI
Enneagram: 7 (wing unknown)*

Age:* 15. I think I act older than my age. I can be fun-loving and silly but I don't think that necessarily means a younger mental age. IRL,The people I best get along with are the INTJs my age or other people atleast 4 years older.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *If you call amateur-graffiti artistry a job then yes(well I got paid for it once), I also tutor for this experiment part- time.*
What is your education? *In high school.*

What is your dream job?* Forensic Psychiatrist.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm pretty easy going and love meeting new people :3 I had been lurking about these forums and reading what you guys write for almost a year now, and finally decided to join in =D*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *the section with the mini bikes =D*
Do you collect anything? *oh yes, A lot of old things.*
What are your phobias?* noooone (clinically), other wise,I have plenty of minor neuroticisms like fear for public transportation,centipedes and bearded men*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Haha I don't have any favorites! I'll generally eat anything that has vanilla/chocolate or is new and looks interesting.*

What are your top five pet peeves? *IRL, I dislike too much crying and emotional stuff, and also when I'm off to some friend's place and they fail to give directions/ a clear cut address. Or when someone tries to straighten up the papers spilled all over my desk/the junk in my room forcing me to look for things in my own cubbyhole >.
But over the internets, almost nothing pisses me off =D
*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Exciting! there are no set standards.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? */shrug either*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *yy..nn..I dunno yet*
The Death Penalty-* yes*
Premarital Sex- *yup*
People are inherently good- *no, neutral.*
Destiny-* pft*
Done drugs - *will someday*
Kissed in the rain - *:3 *
Re-reading a good book- *rarely, unless it's a classic.*


----------



## Philosapollo

Name - *What do you preferred to be called? My real name is fine...It's Dylan, nice to meet you all. *

Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - *I'm American, but was born in Reykjavik, Iceland, while my parents were on a vacation..heh. 
Northern Europe. I love cold weather, and it's always been a dream of mine to see the Aurora Borealis in the sky. *

Age - *17 years old, though compared to many of the kids my age, I live around, I'm pretty wise beyond my years.*

Personal(ity) ~
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFJ. Around 2 years.*
What type do you usually test as? *INFJ*
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I enjoy most who can carry-on and have meaningful discussions. I will say that I've never really had good relations with some ESTP's in my area. I hate to stereotype like that though. Everyone deserve's a chance.*

Occupation ~
Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*
What is your dream job? *Composer, Musician. *

About You ~ *Physically? Around 6'7", Auburn hair, Blue-Green-Gray eyes, deep voice...bearded.*

*I really just hope to gain knowledge in a variety of areas this forum has to offer. Along with the socializing part, I'm not very assertive and don't venture outside of my comfort zone too often. I truly and genuinely enjoy people, and try to reciprocate that feeling to everyone. Not out of necessarily..the idea of equality, but because I feel that each individual born into this world deserves it.*


----------



## priest_of_syrinx

Hey, I just registered a second ago here. I love the MBTI system; I think it is fascinating. Here are some of my answers to the question in the OP:

I'm male.

Location - I'm from and live in Bismarck, North Dakota. I've also lived in the neighboring town of Mandan and I spent 4 years of my childhood (8-12) in Mount Vernon, Indiana.

Age - I'm 18. For a while, my parents said I was "16 going on 60" because my interests often correspond with those of older people (classical music (though I am a prog snob and metal head at heart) and economics).

I'm thoroughly INTJ. I've been reading about this for about a year.
I've tested as ENTJ once, but I was in a weird mood that day.
My best friends are ENFP, INTP, and ENTP. I really like ISTP's and I have a special appreciation for ESFP's as well. My least favorite type so far has been ESFJ, with ESTJ a close second. I clash a lot with other J's apparently, especially SJ's.

I'm a senior in high school, and I'm attending University of North Dakota next year to major in music.

My dream job is to be either a progressive metal guitarist, principal trumpet in a big symphony orchestra, or a conductor of a big symphony.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games.  I cheat.
Do you collect anything? Music, baseball cards, Pokemon cards, coins
What are your phobias? Centipedes, blushing at random times (especially from awkward eye contact with random people)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I've really liked sushi lately. I don't think I can drool from describing it, though...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Obviously music, and meeting interesting people. I also like going barefoot whenever and wherever I can get away with it, so warm weather is definitely nice.
What are your top five pet peeves? Ignorance, ungratefulness, insincerity (probably the biggest one), superficiality, and arrogance.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Rehearsal with a symphony orchestra, playing my original material, followed by a performance with one of my bands, playing my original material. Performance and rehearsal can be switched in this case. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I love animal products, but there are some very tasty plants as well.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Only in self-defense. Not from government.
Premarital Sex - Sure.
People are inherently good - People are inherently neutral.
Destiny - Not created, but I have reservations about free will.
Done drugs - I've smoked 2 cigars, gone under for anesthesia and had a fun time woken up, and taken hydrocodone. 
Kissed in the rain - Never been kissed. I'll fix that next year.
Re-reading a good book - I never have the drive.


----------



## Jane Doe

Personal ~

** Name - nickname.*
Jéssica - Jess, JJ.

** Male/Female/Trans?* 
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Curitiba, Brazil. I've been here for 19 years - which is, saddly, also my age. No story. I think New Zealand (Just had an earthquake and all, but still...) or maybe New York City (with money, pleease).

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age?*
Oh guys, I'm not AT ALL my age (19 almost 20). I'm like... 30 or something in my head. While my friends are doing drugs on a saturday, I'm at home watching Friends or Seinfeld or doing something really boring to the so-called "normal people". Some day I might post a picture of me, people barely say I'm 15 physically.



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP/INFJ, ahm... A couple of years or more.

** What type do you usually test as?*
I'm an INF for sure, but sometimes I change, you know? Being more open to things then I'm not being that open. Right now so I'm more like an INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favorite? Least? Geez, I think that's to general, you know? Everyone is different, therefore I have no favs or least favs. 


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed. Need... a... Job... But... University... Won't... Let... Me. Maybe next semester I'll try to get on a research, then I'll (hopefully) get a scholarship. ._.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Psychology.

*What is your dream job?* I don't know, I like too many things but maybe something in neuroscience.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Oh a paragraph? Ok, ok. Being honest? I'm shy, I mean really shy... Took me ages 'till I register and a few more days 'till doing this and if you are reading this... You have no idea what a huge step I just made in my social interactions and how much I thought about it. I just... I wanna be better and for once I think I'm doing things right. And also, you guys seem really nice. <3

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The sci-fi section! You know, the one with those toys from Star Wars, Star Trek, comics... And board games also. :] 
*Do you collect anything?* No, still looking for something cool...
*What are your phobias?* Of talking with people I know I will see every day. I talk to random people, no problem, but when I'm in a group of people that I know I'll be seeing and talking every single day... I freeze. Sad, really sad.
*Describe your favourite food* Lasagna. <3
*Some of the things that you give you jollies*? Finding icons of Kate Winslet in Eternal Sunshine while she has red hair. I love finding them. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Two options: 1) Me, friends, laughing, anywhere. 2) Me, dancing in me bedroom alone
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Vegetarian. I'm not one, I just like to eat healthy things.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Oh god, too complex. Nay and nay. I believe in something. Period. 
*The Death Penalty* Nay. Fighting violence with more violece, really smart guys.
*Premarital Sex* Yay. People do whatever the hell they want.
*People are inherently good* Yay.
*Destiny* Yay. 
*Done drugs* Nay. But hey, whatever makes you happy as long as you don't go mad about it.
*Kissed in the rain* Nay. Shame on me.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay, so many times. To name one - Jane Austen, Pride and Prejudice: 1) Portuguese, short version. 2) Portuguese, complete version. 3) English, complete version. And it was not for some paper, I just like the book.


----------



## Fulgur

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?* You can just call me Fulgur, but my actual name is Adrienne. 

** Male/Female/Trans?* I am of the female variety. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I was born in the Northern Territory of Australia, but now I live in America. Not really anything interesting-my father just moves around a lot. 
And Sealand. No question. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm in my early teens, and I really don't think like I act my age. I'm much more like a forty year old trapped in a teenager's body. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP and for a couple of years. 

* What type do you usually test as? INTP, but I do have my ENTP moments. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like being around most NFs and NTs, thought I do like ENFJs and ENTPs quite a bit. I usually can't stand being around ISTJs, though. They tend to really irk me. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Stuff that has certain attributes of INTP behavior plus just fun little quizzes. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, part time. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Still working on that high school degree. 

What is your dream job? Forensic Scientist. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. Hm, maybe I should've done this fill-out while I felt less apathetic....

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Arts and crafts section. So many possibilities. 
Do you collect anything? Fortunes from fortune cookies. 
What are your phobias? To not be free. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. No.  
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A lot, I suppose. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Just some tedious things that really aren't worth mentioning. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? One where I discover something fantastic. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like to be a part of the food-chain. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Nay. 
The Death Penalty. This is actually still heavily debated within myself. 
Premarital Sex. Yay. 
People are inherently good. Yay. 
Destiny. Nay. 
Done drugs. Nay. 
Kissed in the rain. Nay. 
Re-reading a good book. Yay. 

...I need to get some sleep.*


----------



## angiegoboom

*Hello*

* Name - Angela, but please call me Angie.
- Ang

* Female

Location - Born in Ravenna Ohio, living not far from there but that will be changing soon. 
- I'd move to LA or San Francisco, probably more SF.

Age - 25 but I feel more like a child sometimes and sometimes I feel like an old woman.




Personal(ity) ~

* I took a test back 2009 in college and I got INFP. I never looked into much after that. More recently, I took the test again online and got INFP once again so I looked into it and have been on a self-discovery journey since then. I also had my closest loved ones take the test because I had to know what they were too.

* Read above. 

* My brother is an ENFP and we get along swimmingly. I really like all E types, they help balance my hermit ways. I have a hard time staying on the same page with *ST*, though. 

I'm a 5 Enneagram, not sure about those "wings" though. I just took that "big 5" test and got this: I'm a "O76-C21-E27-A44-N55", which basically told me everything I already knew. I took an aura colors test that said I have a Violet/Yellow aura.


Occupation ~

* I work as a freelance copywriter, I like it because I can work at home and be with my kid. 

I have an associates degree in administrative assisting.

I want to get paid to write about things that interest me, whether those things get published online in a blog or whatever or in a novel. I'm working on one slowly but surely.


About You ~

* I just want to meet more interesting people. I don't think I can elaborate that into a whole paragraph. 

Other ~

The board game section, can someone please buy me "Scattergories"? It's my favorite game.

I collect notebooks and journals. Many of them hardly get written in, I just get them because the covers are pretty.

Centipedes and maggots give me the willies. I also have an aversion to railroad crossings and normalcy. 

I don't have a favorite food, I just love FOOD. I wish I was a big tall man so I could eat a lot more.

*Jollies:* Movement of any kind, driving/riding in the car, walking, jogging, swimming--it makes my mind wander as well. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?:* Being interrupted while speaking, being told what to do or what I "need" to do, gossip, people who stare way too long, being judge before people bother to get to know me.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?:* Wake up in my tree house and take a zip line down to my office/library where I write for a few hours. Then spend the rest of my day playing with my little boy/hanging out with my husband and deciding where we want to travel next.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Omnivore, baby.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ I don't believe in the Christian idea of God, or really any religious sense except that its an energy in and around everything. 
The Death Penalty ~ Not sure
Premarital Sex ~ All for it as long as you're careful
People are inherently good ~ I think people are both
Destiny ~ Somewhat
Done drugs ~ Only weed a few times, too scared of the hard stuff. I kinda want to try shrooms though.
Kissed in the rain ~ Yess
Re-reading a good book ~ Done it many times


----------



## Anadalya

Personal ~

*** Name - Anadalya is the name of one of the people in my dreams. I am Megan. ^-^ 



- Any nicknames? You can call me Meg or Ana whatever suits your fancy. 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Definately female, but not always girly. 

Location - I was born in Alaska, then came to Tennessee at around 6 years old. I would go back to Alaska to visit, but I would also like to travel the world to see the beauty of different, architecture, landscapes and cultures. 

Age - I am twenty years old, and I still cannot believe it. :3 I do not act my age at all. I seem more youthful that my younger siblings. I probably act around sixteen? But at times that changes and I seem older. 




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers- I am an INFP, it amazes me still that there are so many people out there that feel the same way I do. :] I only recently discovered personality types, and am utterly fascinated by it. 

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP, three times and always the same. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My youngest brother tested once as an ENFP, but I do not get along with him at all. Or my other siblings who I guess are something similar to the ENFP type. I get along most with my friend, and referral to this site Touk. An INFP as well. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - Enneargram Type 5



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? - Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - I hope to get into art. And am having trouble finding what I want to do for the rest of my life. 

What is your dream job? - To be a writer and illustrator.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


I am down to earth, and extremely shy. I have a few mildish phobias that unfortunately interfere with my life. I am a honest and loyal person, who enjoys all aspects of the outdoors, with a fondness for gaming, mythology, role playing and things of that nature. When I am not shelled up I am pretty quirky. My boyfriend of a year and a half I hold dear to my heart. He tested once as an INFP, but he seems more extroverted. He tries his hardest to help me with my phobias. <3 



Ok, done I think. Not much really to tell. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Game section, figurines, can I say whole store? XD

Do you collect anything? - What do I not collect? LOL I gather interesting stones, and twigs, feathers, and books, video games and dragon figurines. 

What are your phobias? - Oh... XP I have Thanatophobia, it is where I excessively fears my own death to the point of panic and over analyzing things to make excuses not to try anything potentially dangerous, which incidentally includes driving, boating, carnival rides... ETC. XD AND don't forget mild Agoraphobia, that is where I find it difficult to leave my "safe place or person" for fear of my own safety. But at least I can leave the house you know? And I am getting better! 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Umm, fruit!! Mango!  Nature's candy! Oh, don't forget chocolate. XD


Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Just sitting and thinking, I can do it for hours. Writing and creating, I enjoy many simple things. 


What are your top five pet peeves? - IDK 


What would a perfect day be like for you? - Bright sunny or fall weather, working outside, playing with the animals. 


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I believe for your body to function properly it needs both. And I enjoy both very much. ^-^ Especially that which you grow yourself, it seems more fulfilling. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I am not overly religious, but Yay.



The Death Penalty - That is a hard one, always the chance of an innocent wrongly accused. But then again, the released prisoner could go and kill again. 



Premarital Sex - I believe you shouldn't, but crap happens.



People are inherently good - I am not sure.



Destiny - Maybe. 



Done drugs - Never ever even considered. XP 



Kissed in the rain - No.



Re-reading a good book - Not lately, but have several times.


----------



## Erudis

I guess I never introduced myself before, so here it is:

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Arthur (but I prefer to be called The Almighty, Humble and Generous INTP).

** Any nicknames?*
My username.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male. Wookiee on tuesday nights.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Brazil. I was actually born in the beautiful country of Molvanîa but I decided to move to Brazil when I was 3 because of the job opportunities. It was a tough decision, but my parents supported me and even bought me a suit for the job interviews.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 22, but I don't think I act my age at all. People tell me all the time I look more like a 732 year old (I'm an elf) but sometimes I can be a little childish too.


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP. Been reading for about 5 months, 17 days and 12 hours.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTP, ENTP, ISTP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I love every type. Except INTJs. And ESTPs. And ISTJs. And ENTPs. And...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
9w1 sx/sp and RCUAI.


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed (internship) and self-employed (with 2 partners).

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Graduating in Graphic Design, but actually working in Computer Animation.

*What is your dream job?*
I have always wanted to be a gypsy. Just like Esmeralda from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_.


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I don't describe myself. Ask my personal biographer. You can contact him at this link.


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The sex toys.
*Do you collect anything?* Souls.
*What are your phobias?* The ENTJ subforum.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* This.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Reading youtube comments about how much music sucks nowadays and was so much better in the 70's (the posters are actually 13).
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Stubborn people, leaving the toilet seat up, hair on the soap. Pretty much it.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Double rainbow.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls?* I don't know, let me ask my magic 8 ball. "How should I know?"
*The Death Penalty?* Only to 4chan users.
*Premarital Sex?* Yes.
*People are inherently good?* I am. Don't know about the others though.
*Destiny?* No.
*Done drugs?* I listened to a Katy Perry song once. But it was just for researching purposes, I swear.
*Kissed in the rain?* Don't remember.
*Re-reading a good book* Yes.

If you have come this far, congratulations. To aid you in your journey, please take this:


----------



## .Coffee

Just call me Wishi if you like. 

I was born in the Appalachian foothills and still live there--by choice. This is my home and I'd rather be here than anywhere else, besides maybe Heaven.

I'm both down-to-earth and quirky. I hold a master's degree, but am still very much the same little hillbilly I've always been. 

I drive an old car, live in a modest house. I'm a minimalist. I only keep what I need and give the rest to Good Will or to some charity. Most of my furniture is older than my parents and I have an affection for family heirlooms. Because my old things are precious and good, I see little reason to waste money on new things. I like simplicity and feel overwhelmed by "things" quite easily. I am the opposite of a hoarder. I'm a teacher, a novelist, a poet and an artist. For fun I play my guitar and write dorky songs. I do not know what my dream job would be. Sometimes I think it would be awesome to be a linguist or an archeaologist; but at the end of the day, I'm always glad I'm a teacher. I suppose that being an artist and writer is no more my job than eating lunch. It's just a part of my existence and I can't imagine NOT being an artist, poet or writer. 

On the MB I am an INTJ. And I usually test as an INTJ, although sometimes the J is a P, especially if I'm in a pensive or highly creative mood. I love to be around people who engage me intellectually, who cause me to "think" and feed my interests [which are many]. I also love to be around funny people and loving people, but I don't like it when people put their hands on me and have to touch me and feel of me...that sort of creeps me out. I don't like to be around abrasive, grumpy people with anger management issues. I don't like to be around people who are so "full of themselves" that they can't even listen to or acknowledge the accomplishments of others. I like peace and I try to see the good in others. I also try not to compare myself to others or compare others against each other. I believe we are each special and unique and not one of us is more worthy of acceptance and love than another. My family describes me as calm and say that I'm not easily rattled. 


I think that what I'd like to get out of this forum is a chance to learn about human beings in general, a chance to see inside people who are both like and different from me. I need to see the world through other eyes sometimes. Maybe it's unfair, but I'm a writer and I want to be able to write people who are different than I am. I don't want all of my characters to just be alternate versions of ME!!! How boring would that eventually be?! Geesh. 

Let's see, my favorite section in the toy store? Well, I rarely go, but I guess it would be where they have the little chemistry labs, solar system models, toy rockets, etc. I also like board games that cause me to use inductive and deductive reasoning. I think my favorite game is an old one called Phase II. It's like a variation on Trival Pursuit where you have to put a bunch of clues together to come up with an answer that has nothing to do with the questions you've been asked. It's like playing dectective. Oh, and my favorite game as a kid was CLUE. I HATED Monopoly. I still don't like it. 

I only collect odd things like coyote teeth. I have no phobias, but I do not LIKE clutter, I do not like for people to put their hands on or touch my neck, nor do I like crowded places. 

My favortie food...guacamole, with lots of cilantro and pico de gallo; I love salsa with plenty of onions and cilantro and hot tortilla chips. I like pollo y carne fajitas, steaming hot off the grill and I like morels [dry land fish], pinto beans, sweet tea, cornbread and cabbage. I like fried green tomatos, pineapples on hamburgers cooked outside on the grill and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE...TOMATOES. Oh, yeah, one more thing...I like plain potato chips with mustard on them. I like hummus and goat cheese! 

Things that give me jollies:
1. taking a walk where I can think
2. wind in dry grass
3. spending the day with my family
4. watching Stargate with someone special and drinking a cup of coffee with French Vanilla cream
5. creating...painting, writing, building a porch...just about anything.
6. talking to _my_ creator
7. sleeping in on Saturday morning and having a day without a schedule every now and then
8. plants & dirt
9. wind chimes
10. sitting by the pond watching dragonflies and other critters

5 Pet Peeves

1. People who whine and complain
2. People who can't make up their minds
3. People who treat you like you're just a number
4. Televisions in dining areas
5. People who talk until my head hurts

I perfer a combination of foods. I'm eclectic with that, just like I am with music, movies and books. I will try almost anything so long as it doesn't make me sick to think of it. 

God and Souls...yep...I believe in God. I am a spirit. I have a soul and I live in a body. 

I think premarital sex is an unwise decision that can lead to all sorts of complications. I think that extra marital sex is also an unwise decision that can lead to all sorts of pain and complications. Both are best avoided. 

People are inherently good...maybe so, but we are also "human", flawed and all of us are capable of inflicting damage upon others. I suppose we must choose on a daily basis, actually a moment by moment basis.

Destiny...hmm...my jury's still out on that one. I have to think about it for a while. 

Done drugs...Never.

Kissed in the rain...once or twice 

Re-reading a good book...Sometimes.


----------



## noche

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Irma*
- Any nicknames? *fisk*

*** Male/Female/Trans? _*Female*
_ 
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in Jakarta, the capital of Indonesia. Still living in Indonesia. Not much story that i can share here LOL...*

-If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Korean and New Zealand... Both countries have beautiful scenery, beautiful nature. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_*28... looks younger physically but older inside.. much older. Well never get that younger days LOL. I don't fit with my own generation ^^

*_ 
Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _*
INFJ for almost 6 years... but lately sometimes i scored as INFPs. I always get INFP in my depressed mood LOL...
*_ 
*** What type do you usually test as? _*INFJ

*_ *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
*Well i don't know... people is unique even if they have the same personality type. We can't generalize people just like that. But i don't like people who tend to be manipulative and don't have empathy.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 

_*My enneargram 5w6*_

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_*Employed and love my work ^^*_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_*Medicine

*_ What is your dream job?
_*Going there. Catch my dream.*_

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm a private person, i let some people to know me more and make borders to others. People see me so different from time to time and they can be surprise even if they think they know me for years. I may look somewhat a warm person outside but i know exactly that i'm not that warm inside or sometimes i can make a cruel judgment about others. But yet i have that empathy that sometimes lack in other people.

I hope that i can learn more about myself and about others.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _*Puzzle.*_

Do you collect anything? _*Stamps... old letters, old greeting cards... rarely discard anything that has sentimental quality ^^

*_ What are your phobias? _*Insects... eww*_

Describe your favourite food until you drool._* Sushi*_

Some of the things that you give you jollies? _*Being with myself thinking about something in a silence place.*_

What are your top five pet peeves?_* Untolerance, stupid people, harsh word, inflexibility, **messy room*_

What would a perfect day be like for you? _*
In the dawn... hear the bird chirping from the distance and the air breeze slowly..

*_ Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both... we need balance ^^
* 
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _*Yes*_
The Death Penalty _*Yes*_
Premarital Sex _*No*_
People are inherently good _*Can't tell*_
Destiny _*Self fulfil*_
Done drugs _*No*_
Kissed in the rain _*Yes*_
Re-reading a good book_* Yes


*
_


----------



## SereneMind

Hello everyone!

Personal 

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
I dont wanna tell you my name .. but you may call me john or any nickname you come up with (as long as its not offensive).

- Any nicknames?

just said it ¬¬

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?


I was born/live in Barcelona, Venezuela .. there's nothing interesting about it.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I'd go to the US cuz everyone says its awesome and i speak english so i'd have no problems at staying there.

And i'd also like to go to Portugal.. i dont speak portuguese so i'd have to bring my grandma withh me (and if you ask..yeah she's potuguese)

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

14 but ill be 15 in a week but... ¬¬

people often think im around 19 cuz of my stature and personality.... i dont think i act my age though.. i act as if i was older.. like 20ish
but looking and acting older than you are has its advantages ;P

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Im an INFP ive been reading about the MBTI for.. uummm.. lets say 6 months.. ive tested it in my classroom and its an quite accurate theory (everyone was like.. "STOP READING MY Mind  or OMG awesome its all true o.o" when i was reading their type descriptions)

*** What type do you usually test as?

My result its INFP (90% of the time) or (INTP 10%) the description of an INFP suits me _very_ well.. i have everything an INFP often has .. except that im usually good with logical stuff and im not religious at all (some pages say we're VERY religious)

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Hmmm i lovebeing with another IxFx people my best friends are ISFJ, ENFP and INFJ.. i especially like being with another NFs since we tend to have a lot of things in common (including the love obstract things )

I usually have a hard time with ST types my dad being the example... though i have an ISTP friend but extremely logical people tend to bore me after a while.

But u cant know what personality type is the people you meet and everyoneis different so.. i justlike to be with sensitive/creative/empathetic people and i HATE discriminating and harsh people.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

In vocational test.. they often say im good foor scientific careers (1º Cience, 2º Humanities 3º history)... im gonna be a doctor so i guess its accurate in the Cientific/Humanity part

Enneagram... i think im a 9w1.. i also match for a 4. Ive never tried the SLOAN.. i might do it later.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

I'm a full time student.. i do good at school and i plan to be a musician soon.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

High school atm... my major would be biology/english

What is your dream job?

Well I'd love to be violinist and play in a orchestra.. that would be tottaly awesome.. i'd like to be a doctor in the future.. maybe a psychologist.

About You ~

***  Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

 ummm.. where should i start? 

Im very shy, usually reservved and very quiet unless im with my best friends, spend a lot of time introspecting and thinking.. i do have a circle of friends with who i spend most of my time... i love sitting in an chair and seeing the rain fall in the floor... making little ponds... i love the sound and the smell of the rain

I HATE being the center of attention.. most of my family are far aways so im not used to being the center of attention, not to mention ive been sort of forced to be extroverted by my family and they always showed me how should i be.. that caused me lack of self-confidence.. but over time i accepte myself more and more and the MBTI was a great help to accept myself.

well im an artistic person myself.. i dont practice any artistic activity (but am planning to) but i really enjoy it, i especilly enjoy music since its a great way to express yourself... i especially enjoy instrumental and orchestral music.. im not a fan of lyricism in music but i can enjoy the lyrics as long as they are deep and abstract. I also enjoy drawing and poetry.

I like reading too, i do since i was really young (since i learned how to read ), i enjoy it since i usually do well when it comes to undesrtand theories but in my free time i usually read stories and tons of info. im usually good writting too.

Languages is something I enjoy as well... im a native spanish speaker, and i consider myself good in english too, i sometimes prefer english when i have to talk about things like art and emotions since it has words and expressions that spanish doesnt have.. i know a bit of latin as well.

Not a brief paragraph XD

What do i want to get out of this foruum? comprehension, and similar minded friends and learning about myself and and about different kinds of people.
 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video game section

Do you collect anything? hmmmmm... no

What are your phobias? Idk... blood maybe.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. OMG my favorite is.. its! *DROOLS*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Art, Medicine, acting as counselor, peace, helping and making new friends.

What are your top 10 pet peeves? Idiots, criticizers, know-it-alls, harsh and unsensitive people, parents who put children in their relationship problems, meaningless stupidity, reasonless violence, people who discrimine, competition and conflict.

What would a perfect day be like for you? hmmm.. spending allday with my friends... like going to school but all the teachers didnt come so i can spend time with my friends for 6 hours aprox. then id go home. eat and take a nap.. then i'd wake up in tha afternoon and its rainy that day.. id spend time looking at the rain fall, research about anything, drawing, listen to music, chat with my friends for the rest of the day until i get sleepy.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer eating vegetables.. but im not vegetarian

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls... Nay.. im very skeptical when it comes to religions
The Death Penalty.. I really dont know what to say
Premarital Sex NAY
People are inherently good Yay but.. Everyone has its flaws and virtues
Destiny Nay... you make you own path all the time
Done drugs NAY NAY NAY NAY NAY
Kissed in the rain... the would be good
Re-reading a good book... yay i guess


----------



## Fionnuala

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
_Fionnuala will do._

- Any nicknames?
_F, Finn or Nuala are fine. _

*** Male/Female/Trans?
_Female. _


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_I was born in Australia, but I live in New Zealand. As a kid we moved around a lot because my dad was in the airforce. _

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_ I'd quite like to live in Adelaide, or maybe Canada (although I've never been there)._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_ I'm 18. I did a test once and it said I act like I'm about 40. I guess that's pretty accurate. _



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INFP I think. I haven't been reading about it for that long, only since about October or November last year. _

*** What type do you usually test as?
_INFP or INFJ. _

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_ I don't really have an opinion, it depends on the person and the context. _


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_ Enneagram – 6w5
SLOAN - rluai _



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_ Unemployed, but I'm a full-time student._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_ Majoring in psychology. Only first year though. _

What is your dream job?
_Not sure. I'd rather have money and not have to work. _

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_I'm a shy but friendly 18 year old girl who just wants to learn more about myself and the world around me. I think learning more about myself will help me relate to other people better and be a better friend, daughter and girlfriend. I also want to make more friends, from New Zealand and all over the world. _



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Board games! _
Do you collect anything?_ Owls. _
What are your phobias? _ Not sure. _
What would a perfect day be like for you? _ Nothing planned, amazing food, great company._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _ I love vegetables and I love meat. I was a vegetarian for 3 years but went back to meat last year. _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _ Nay to God, Yay to Souls_
The Death Penalty _ Nay _
Premarital Sex _ Yay _
People are inherently good _ No opinion _
Destiny _ Nay _
Done drugs _ Yay _
Kissed in the rain _ Yay _
Re-reading a good book _ Yay _

​


----------



## KDougall

Hi! My name is Karen. (user name:KDougall). I just joined and this is as good a place to introduce myself as any. I live in Knoxville, TN.--state motto--We tax bread.--I mostly grew up in Houston, Tx although I spent my first 7 years in the Chicago area. I have taken the Myer-Briggs type inventory twice and both times tested as INFP. My passions are ideas and animals. (esp. cats) I studied philosophy but haven't done anything with it. Right now I am working at a fast food place and starting to write short stories that I never finish. Oh, and I have two cats and one dog.


----------



## facelanding

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
*Yeah, I'm a paranoid a**hole. What if they are really watching?*

- Any nicknames?
*An abbreviation of my name. *

*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*Born in Seattle, raised in Brazil, living in Seattle today. International family, divorced parents, thus my back and forth. No, nothing that interesting.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Australia, just because it's been described as "a huge beach party".*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*28. Yes.*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTP. Hadn't read seriously about it until tonight. Psych class.*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*INTP.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I like the extroverts.* *I'll have to get back to you on this.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Nah...*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Social worker and not loving it.
* 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Psych major.*

What is your dream job?
*Selling margaritas on a tropical beach.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Not terribly interested in talking about myself, but eager to hear about others. I stumbled upon this forum while researching the subject and have been sucked in for the past couple hours. So I signed up. Nice to meet y'all *


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I don't go to the toy-store.*

Do you collect anything?
*I do have a bunch of crap that needs to be thrown out, but no, I am not a collector.*

What are your phobias?
*I hate supermarkets. I'll pay extra for the convenience of grocery shopping online just to avoid the anxiety of a supermarket experience. But I will go if I have to. So no, I don't have any phobias.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Brazilian barbecue ("churrasco"). New York pizza. Cheddar & Sour Cream Ruffles. Cheesecake. I'm sure there's more.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Sunny days, warm nights, controlled substances, the beach, Reno 911!, 90's hard rock - I am able to find joy in a lot of things.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Bad acting (this really gets to me).
People who constantly bitch and rant about things.
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*No rush, just chill.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Would love to say yay, but nay.*
The Death Penalty - *Nay*
Premarital Sex - *Yay!*
People are inherently good - *Yay*
Destiny - *Nay*
Done drugs - *Yay*
Kissed in the rain - *Yay *
Re-reading a good book - *Yay*


----------



## Alessandra Nyx

Personal ~

*** Name - Cassandra or Cassi


*** Male/Female/Trans? Female


- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Somewhere exotic and most importantly warm

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? 22 and it really just depends on my mood, when I socialize and drink I usually act like a 16 year old girl, when I'm actually focused on something i tend to act like someone much older




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ, i have been into this for a year, been reading posts on this website for awhile, got inspired enough to actually join, my friend got me into this

*** What type do you usually test as? INFJ but i once tested as an INTP, must've been in a mood...

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? most ST's, i like to call them new souls, so in tune with reality and trying to figure out the way this world works their intuition isn't very developed...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 3w4, the determined INFJ...



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? unfortunately

What is your education? In college for Graphic design, in my last year...

What is your dream job? To work for myself, creating and selling art, making things like album art, posters, being involved in the entire art community, which i currently am involved with in the people in my city, would like to branch out eventually...

About You ~

*I hope to have deeper conversations with people concerning different topics and gain greater insight.*


----------



## Chiiyuu

*Personal ~*

** Name -* On the net just call me "Chiiyuu" pronounced chee you (Like Chi from Chobits(manga/anime) and You like “Hey you!”)

*
* Male/Female/Trans?* Female.

*Age* - I am 19 years old...

*Personal(ity) ~*

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I am an INFJ and I've been reading about personality theory on and off for a few months now.
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
I usually test as INFJ. I got ISFP once, I think is just because I’m so artsy; it’s true though when they say the arts call out to the INFJ’s. (Read that somewhere forgot where)

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I like INTJ’s ENFJ’s and ENFP’s. Uh… my least favorite I don’t know.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I’ve taken the Enneargram on here and got 5 with Wing of 4. I also took the A/B personality test and I came out as “B”. B’s are more aloof and charismatic. I guess that’s true for me, since I come off as aloof and charismatic in social situations.


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Currently Unemployed… I’m somewhat in a slump right now, so any job that is not too meticulous I’m all for it. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I have my High School Diploma and I have a Massage Diploma from a Tech-College, so I’m pretty much certified to work at a spa or Chiropractic clinic. Haven’t practiced for months though… ^^;:

*What is your dream job?*
Personally I wanted to be a Free Lance Comic artist/Illustrator. Now I’m not so sure…as stated above I’m in a slump right now.

*About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I usually come off as shy and passive but when you get to know me or more likely if I let you get to know me. I am actually assertive and complex. I hope to have a place to chat with like mind people… also this place seemed like a fun community to join in.



*Other ~
*
*Do you collect anything?
*I’m a collector of books, posters, wall scrolls (Anime) and figurines (Preferably AssCreed). When it comes to books it’s mostly manga, but manga these days aren’t too great, so instead I collect actual wordy novels, such as Count of Monte Cristo(obviously for the poetic Justice) or Dracula…I’m more interested in fantasy, supernatural, Crime novel.

*What are your phobias?
*Eh… I don’t think I have any phobias…All though I’m not too keen on touch, unless I know you well enough, then touch is allowed. You could say I am afraid of the future…Future why you so scary! I wouldn’t call that a phobia though.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Ah! My! GAWD!... lol. Have you tried tomatoes and bacon pizza from Granite City(it’s a bar)?! Their Pizza is the best! The delicious smokiness of the bacon combined with the juiciness of the tomatoes Augh! Thin crust, so you taste more of the topping than anything else and it’s crunchy because of that, just the way I like my pizza. Yum!

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Jollies?...Jolly Ranchers sure I want some! I haven’t had those in years. (You mean laugh don’t you.) I have a rather crude humor. Impersonations get me, innuendos, parodies, and even fart jokes.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
*1.* Not putting things back where you got it from. For ex: borrowing scissors from my room and leaving it on the living room table.
*2.* Not washing your dishes after you’ve just cooked… not washing your dishes at all. For ex: when I visit my bro’s place their sink is always full with dirty dishes, so when someone wants to cook a meal, the thing they need is either in the sink or they have no room to use the sink.
*3.* When people say “I don’t care”… I don’t know it just gets me somehow. Ah! Wait… yes it’s the inconsiderateness in their voice that I hate when people say that phrase.
*4.* Ah! Yes! I got one… when you accidently bump into some on the street and they say “Excuse you!” in that snobby voice of theirs.
*5. *Flirtatious winking for no reason… it gives me the creeps.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Why not both... meat and vegetables taste great together so might as well have them together in a meal.

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-* Huh?...yay I guess.*
The Death Penalty- *Nay, since we as humans have no right to judge.*
Premarital Sex- *Nay.*
People are inherently good-* Yes, and No. You are either from a good tree or a bad tree and it is your choice, to be the beginning of a bad tree or the beginning of a good tree. Hopefully you get my parable.*
Destiny- *Yay.*
Done drugs-* Nay.*
Kissed in the rain*- Nay.*
Re-reading a good book-* Yay, The Tale of the Body Thief is just that good.


----------



## SQR

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *
Ann, or Annie (maybe as a stage name..)

*- Any nicknames?*
Supreme Queen? Bahah alright, sike.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born and raised in Russia for 7 years, then on to Vietnam for 2. Came to the states afterwards living primarily in Maryland (3yrs) and Ohio (7rs) for 10 years in total, and now back to crud of a socialist nation, Vietnam. For now, but i plan to venture away either back to the states or anywhere where the primary language is english really, to further my studies yada and most importantly adventures. :]
Oh, i'm of pure Vietnamese nationality, i think. Lots of possibilities come to mind but i'll keep it short; one race human race. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
ANYWHERE? Well, let me hit up everywhere*
*preferred economically and politically stable

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
19, do i act my age? You mean according to a typical perhaps stereotypical 19 year old, not really maybe not at all. Perhaps the sense of a typical 29/99 year old but the awe of a typical 9 year old, and the physical aspect of a 13 year old.
I take it back I have the humor of a 19 year old.


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ENTP and for about a year now, can you tell that it's a lot for an ENTP? B/c we tend to look it in and make our business to know (especially something as fascinating as Psychology)

** What type do you usually test as?*
ENTP, but the first time i took a test my results were INTP. However it was only 20 q's, so after taking 50 to a hundred something; ENTP. Yeah, i seemed more like an I in my younger days.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I like them all, the SFP's might get on my nerves from time to time, but i have nothing but respect. I enjoy the company of N’s and SP’s, i admire the SJ’s orderific mind but they might have trouble warming up to me concerning my real side vs. my professional side. 
Actually i do just have some kind of preference for T’s over F’s. But i like developed types and anyone who's down for a good laugh and better convos. And anyone who doesn’t step on my toes.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I just took the Enneargram actually, 7w6, 3w4, 9w8?


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Student, family employed monkey here and there. I’m in school just for the title and pursuit of money, and if there’s a chance of learning/discovering /doing anything even moderately interesting, win. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Design in general (Industrial career primarily, graphic, interior, and architectural). My job options aren’t limited. Maybe conceptual art in gaming, maybe special fx in movies, maybe food critic on Food & Wine magazine, or maybe just crocheting and selling my goods on Etsy. Not particularly in that order or limited to any one of those for a prolonged period of time. 
Main goal in life is to do what i please do what I want, and live. And snowboard.

*What is your dream job?*
Do what i please do what i want, and live.


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I’d describe myself as a non-conformist who’s pretty eccentric, satiric, and prefers an array of activities to keep herself ocupado. I can be disturbingly cold, and aloof at times but the outward appearance usually say otherwise. I’m also pretty fun-loving who doesn’t bite, I might annihilate but I don’t bite  
I’m currently a-workin’ on my J and my S *shudder* … but i gots to. 
What I’m hoping to get out of PerC is just socializing and fun, at the same time learn from others who are as eager as to learn from me.


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Idk, all the sections? See what i can use/do with all those fine toys.

*Do you collect anything?*
Sure, pictures, trinkets, i might be a packrat. Or used to be.
You never know when you’re going to need those things, but actually i like the idea of having the things you’ll really need. So if i need stuff, other people have stuff, i ‘borrow’ or buy it. Collect money.

*What are your phobias?*
More like annoyances than phobias: 
Boredom kills.
Hair salons, beauty salons, especially the iffy ones.. in Vietnam. Good god.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Or i can show you favourite food pictures. Got tons.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
SNOW, the wintertime, watching action sports (snowboarding primarily), friends, adventures, food, entertainment, comedy, funnies, ART, SCIENCE!
Tons, lol.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
- Arrogantly closed minded fools, willfully ignorant muthafuhs
- Not applying any logical sense in a simple situation
- Assumptions, vs. the better presumptions
- Attacks toward loved ones or even worse, me ooooo
- Eating one’s tail and expecting different results

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Good attitude, and whatever needed for a perfect day. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I LIKE ALL FOOD.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls – Meh?
The Death Penalty – Nay, plenty of other ways to torture
Premarital Sex – Do what you want
People are inherently good – Meh? 
Destiny – ish/esque how about you call it a game instead
Done drugs – Sure. Wait without caffeine? .. Sure
Kissed in the rain - Nay 
Re-reading a good book – Not at the moment


----------



## Shera

Hi Peeps,

I have been covertly looking at personality page for a while now, but this is my first post.
Name: Shera will do fine

Gender: Female

Age: I'm at the older end of Gen y.... feel like on odd hybrid of a 16 and 55 year old... depends on the day really. I say the 16 part in terms of understanding the world at large and general optimistc/niave vibe, and the 55 part in terms of working too hard for the past few years

Occupation: Student of life mostly but for $$ i'm a nurse who is studying to be a dietitian

MBTI: I test mostly as an ENFP, although most of my scores are closer to the middle than at the extreme ends. Have been looking at MBTI for a few months now, totally fascinated by it at present. Having decided that I need to give up my astrology/tarot addictions as I think they might well be claptrap.

Fave types: Haven't been looking at it long enough to work out everyones type! I'm sure they're all appealling in some way

OTHER: Don't believe in the death penalty, think pre-marital sex is great, vast majority of people are nuetral as opposed to good or bad, hope there is such a thing as destiny...

General:
I hope to exchange ideas and observations with likeminded people, learn more of what it means to be an ENFP, have some excellent debates and laughs.

Thanks to any who read this


----------



## happysadist

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name, or any one of my aliases. Or anything really, so long as I know you're speaking to me.
- Any nicknames?
A few that relate to a bygone era.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Naturally male.

Location - Where were you originally born? 
Gosford - the city of Tooheys New with Jack Daniels chasers.

Where do you live today?
Melbourne.

Any interesting story behind that?
Yes, nothing has gone as planned or expected.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
London, I'm an Anglophile.


Age - How old are you? 
20.

Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
When I was 13 I woke up one morning and felt like I was 35. 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ.


*** What type do you usually test as?
Only did once before when I was 12 and have no clue what the result was.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
If in MB terms, then I can't be arsed looking it up. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Too little to mention, hopefully one day a BA in English.

What is your dream job?
Actor/Writer/Poet/Singer/Political Pundit

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Self deprecating yet self appreciating. Hoping to find a few online acquaintances and maybe, just maybe, get to know more about myself ... 


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
As if I remember trivial things like that.

Do you collect anything?
Books, books and more books.

What are your phobias?
Snakes, though that's pretty common ... can I say Tony Abbott?

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
A roast lemon chicken, with sauteed vegetables (either sticky garlic carrot and potatoes, parboiled prior to baking, or coated with cumin and paprika), followed by a sour apricot pudding. With a bottle of Pinot Grigio.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?


What are your top five pet peeves?
1. The words "pet peeves"; 2. People whose parents do everything and anything for them; 3. Generation Y; 4. Will Ferrell; 5. Those old men who bet on the horses all day and keep winning, and going through lots of seafood and champagne.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day where I learn something new, or discover someone, or actually meet someone. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, though I hate red meat and if it is to be vegetarian it needs to be more than just a simple salad or steamed vegies.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Highly arguable
Destiny - No, more synchronicities
Done drugs - Yes
Kissed in the rain - No, in the freezing stairwell of a public carpark
Re-reading a good book - Definitely


----------



## Falhalterra

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?

I preferred to be called Kristen.

- Any nicknames?

Yeah, Kris. No Krissy, because I hate that one. lol

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Definitely female and prefer to be. I just act Tomboy-ish sometimes.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was originally born in a hospital in St. Louis, Missouri, but I live in a subdivision that is not too far from it, but definitely not that close to it either.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I would want to go to Canada because I admire the country and example it shows to the rest of the world. What America is doing wrong with right now, Canada is doing right.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 19, turning 20 on June 25th. I do believe I act my age, and I've always acted more mature during my childhood.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

My Myers-Briggs personality type is ENFJ and I've only been reading about personality theory quite recently, and more for entertainment. 

*** What type do you usually test as?

Either ENFJ or INFJ. I vary between introversion and extroversion.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I like my opposites quite a bit actually, and I don't see any reason to have any least favorite types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

--

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

I am employed part-time at McDonalds as a crew member. Even though I don't work long hours that often, it's still a pain sometimes. lol

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm a 1 year community college student, hoping to go back around fall and to change my major from English to Computers.

What is your dream job?

My dream job would be either a talk radio host, a voice actor or some type of reviewer online.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I would describe myself as a humorous, caring, nurturing, honest, debative person. I have many interests and I'm hoping to get a lot of things out of being on here, which ranges from talking to other types like me, learning more about other types, taking more personality tests, making friends, and find out more about myself.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Either the coloring pages or board games. I'm still pretty old-school. xD

Do you collect anything?

I still continue to collect bouncy balls for my own enjoyment and because I love their designs.

What are your phobias?

I'm an arachnophobic (spiders), claustrophobic (enclosed spaces), acrophobia (heights) , apiphobia (bees), and spheksophobia (wasps).

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Pizza. I grew up on St. Louis style pizza but not I'm a huge Papa John's fan, but I don't discriminate between other pizza businesses. I love adding provolone and provel when I can, and I prefer the original cheese pizza, and even now I'm starting to like the Brooklyn style pizza over hand tossed, which is still weird to me. lol

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?

1.) Bad spelling.
2.) Someone who doesn't use turn signals.
3.) Slow people in a busy store.
4.) Cooked liver (it sickens me).
5.) Ignorance.

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I'm an omnivore, thanks. lol

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

Cute if you are into mythology, but nay on the belief.

The Death Penalty

Nay.

Premarital Sex

Yay.

People are inherently good

Yay.

Destiny

Nay.

Done drugs

Nay.

Kissed in the rain

Nay. 

Re-reading a good book

Yay, plenty of times. lol


----------



## xtinefRoZtFiRe

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- fRoZtFiRe 

* Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was originally born and currently living in the Philippines. No interesting story behind that. Haha!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I would love to go to Korea because I think the people there are great. Moreover, I would like to know more about their culture.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
* I'm 18 and I don't know if I act my age 'cause sometimes I'm childish and then I act mature again.


Personal(ity) ~

* I'm an INFJ and have been reading on personality theory for like 2 years.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ... This is the only result I get everytime I take different personality tests since I was highschool.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My favorite type is the ENFP. I've read they're cool. I dunno if I met one. I can't really distinguish types. And as for least favorite types, I don't have one. And I don't have the right to hate them. People have the right to be just the way they are. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I've taken Enneargram and my result was 5w4.

Occupation ~

* Unemployed... I'm still a student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm current taking up Bachelor of Science in Chemical Engineering. 

What is your dream job?
My dream job is to be a scientist that can help and contribute to the society. I don't wanna be one who'll just help in destroying and degrading the environment.


About You ~

* Ah, this is kinda hard. You'll usually find me quiet and mysterious but once I feel comfortable around you and close to you, I get to talk and laugh more. I love gadgets, hoodies, animes, mangas, books, adventure, trips, and online gaming. I like girly stuffs, but not too much. I'm also attracted to something emo or goth-like or anything that I find mysterious. My style depends on my mood. One day you'll see me girly-girly, another day dressed like an emo w/o the make-up, and on the next day like a fashionista. Nevertheless, I'm usually seen in my jeans and hoodies. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Anime related, gadgets...Everything inside the toy store. I dunno why but I feel elated when I look at the toys. I just wanna share something though it may not be directly related in this section. When I was a child, I owned girlish and boyish toys. The boyish stuffs are what other people around me back then found weird. I had beyblades, a crushgear, decks of Yu-Gi-Ohs, toy air gun, etc... I think I just love toys back then.*
Do you collect anything? *Mangas, things with sentimental values, or anything that comes into my mind that I like to collect.*
What are your phobias? *Heights, spiders, conflicts*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I don't exactly have a favorite food. I also like to try new kinds of food.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *The simple things in life.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Ahhh... Hmmmm... I'm not easily annoyed so I can't think of anything at the moment.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?* Bonding with my family on any occasion, going out with close friends or with a special someone *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I eat both. But I prefer eating more veggies than meat.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
**Yes. I strongly believe in God.*
The Death Penalty
**Nay*
Premarital Sex
**Nay*
People are inherently good
**Yes*
Destiny
**Yes*
Done drugs
**NAY*
Kissed in the rain
**Nay*
Re-reading a good book
**Yes*


----------



## babylon589

Hi everyone,
My name is Franco, I'm from Argentina and i've always lived here so english is not my first language so be considerate, . I'm a guy, and single. I'm 18 years old but i've always acted older than my real age, because i grew up with my older brother and sister (8 and 10 years older than me)
Acording to the tests here i'm an INTJ, but maybe i am an INTP, i can't seem to find the difference yet. I like to be around with people who, like me, are interested in deeper topics of conversation. I seem to make it hard to people to get to know me, but with some time they do.
I'm currently in college, my major is chemistry and I'm really enjoying it. When i graduate i'd like to become a research professor at my university
I'm currently trying to know myself, so i found this webpage and started reading i i liked it, so i joined.

so that's pretty much it, thanks for reading!


----------



## PeaceOfMind

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? PeaceofMind
- Any nicknames? PeaceofMind is fine 

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Manila, Philippines. No interesting story, I've stayed there all my life.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Japan. It's my dream country. I hope they do pick up the pieces, though.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 26. I think I basically act my age


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

In college, I used to be tested as ENFP, but after college, I became ENFJ. I think it's the work environment that made me that way. I've been reading on the personality theory for about...8 years? I'm a psych major in college and a grad student in psych, so...(but just like everyone else here, I'm still trying to find out more about these things)

* What type do you usually test as?

Type 2 back in college, but I took it again, and I'm Type 9 now. I think I've been mistyped all these years! )

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't have a favorite, I see all types as interesting. I don't get along very well with 8's though, or maybe because my ex was a type 8 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Oh, I've taken SEVERAL for school. But I won't divulge the results, sorry. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, but doing lots of part-time jobs.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

College - Psychology, minor in Japanese studies
Graduate school - Masters in Counseling Psychology, Masters in Cognitive Science

What is your dream job? Wow, I used to have one, but I'm just cruising around, trying to find a dream job now. I think I just want a job that deals with children. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm a simple girl.  I like learning more about people, and that's one of the main reasons why I joined this forum.

I don't know what more to say about myself, other than what I've answered in these questions. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video game section. If the toy-store has a TCG section, that would be my fave. 

Do you collect anything?
Haruki Murakami books. xxxHolic manga. Postage stamps--because people rarely send letters these days.

What are your phobias?
Fear of riding a rollercoaster, fear of water (I can't swim and I always need to hold on to something. I can't trust the water at all)

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Hmm...I love sushi. All kinds. Just saying that is making me drool already! )

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Jollies? What's that?

What are your top five pet peeves?
1) Bragging, but with no 'proof' whatsoever.
2) Judgemental people
3) People who don't tell me whether or not our meeting will push through at 7am tomorrow (and I'm typing this at 11pm)
4) People who change plans at the last minute
5) People who don't listen


What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day when I get to accomplish lots of things and hang out with my friends.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
A little of both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay?
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay? (well, it depends on the people...)
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Adthey

Hello! So I will fill this in to let you know me a little bit better if you want.

Personal ~

*My name is Elena, but I like being called Adthey on the internet. Over the past years it kinda became my "alter ego", as I was capable to be myself here, and I felt like I had to hide in the outside world. It may seem strange, but it's a process I had to go by before I started to accept myself.

I'm a girl, I come from a small city in Spain. In the near future I expect I will live either in England or Germany (this is not fully decided yet). 
I have the opinion that I have to live in many different places before deciding where I'm going to settle down. For the moment, apart from my city, I have only lived in Bremen, Germany. I would like to go to San Francisco and Canada to live sometime.
If I could go anywhere right now, that would be Berlin. That's my favourite city to live.

I'm 23 year old. I believe I'm quite childlish. I'm too shy for my age and I still haven't learned to comunicate with people and do things by myself, that's why I think (apart from other reasons) I have to get away and be on my own so that I learn to be independent. That happened last year, I was in Erasmus for 10 months, but still my social skills are very poor. * *
Right now I feel like I was like 19 or 20.
* 

Personal(ity) ~
*
I'm a INFP, I took the test some time ago and I agree very much with the description. I couldn't say the personalities of other people, I know mine and thanks, but I like people who are more extroverted than me because I like chatting but I find really hard to start a conversation with someone I don't know and taking the first step into proposing plans and asking to go out/for some drinks.
My Enneagram was something like 2w3, 9w1 and another thing I cannot remember, but the only one I kinda agree with is the first one so maybe I didn't do quite good that test.*


Occupation ~

*I recently graduated from college in Engineering and I want to pursue a master's degree either in England or Germany. I don't have such thing as a dream job. *


About You ~

*I find hard to feel confortable around people, so when I find a group of persons where I feel good, it's hard to let it go. It happens to everybody, I guess, but there is this kind of person who find it way more easy, the popular one. So, what I expect to find here is just that. People alike or not to me, I feel confortable speaking with.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I don't go to toy stores. When I happen to stop by me and a friend usually make fun of the new dolls for little girls, that are obviously oriented to maternity.*

Do you collect anything?
*Not really. But when I start making money I hope I can make a fairly decent music collection.*

What are your phobias?
*I have fear of spiders. I hope that I will someday have a therapy on it, because it's something disturbing to live with, plus when you do somehow like nature (I wouldn't like to live in the country but I like to know it's close and I can go from time to time).*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I like lasagna. I also like kebab, in any of its forms, eating kebab can become a vice. And I love this sauce they put in it, zaziki. I'm already droolin.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Discovering a new album/band that I love.
Having a good conversation with someone when I believed that noone in the world understood me.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*1.Public bathrooms: in spain they're all truly disgusting, especially at night
2.Neon lights: I don't know who thought THAT was a good idea.
3.Someone comes in in the best part of the movie/series, on TV, you just can't rewind. Really, couldn't you just wait???

can't think of anything else right now.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*The only perfect days I've had in my life were being with the person that I loved in that moment.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I'm a meat person. I truly love meat. I think I can live without almost every kind of food (except chocolate and a few more), but my dream diet includes meat.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*No, I'm a conviced atheist.*
The Death Penalty
*No... but yes. In fact I believe more in the indefinite imprisionment, but that's a whole other story.*
Premarital Sex
*Yes. But I respect whoever wants to wait for whatever reasons.*
People are inherently good
*No. I believe people are born neutral, like an empty hard drive with characteristics. Is our childhood, experiences who shapes us and makes us who we are.*
Destiny
*I'm convinced there is no destiny. Strange enough, I make myself think I have something like a "call", something I am meant to do. I like to believe that I'm not here just to be born, eat, reproduce and die. I like to think I can actually make a change. *
Done drugs
*No.*
Kissed in the rain
*One of the dreams I have pending. Hope someday it will happen.*
Re-reading a good book
*Yes. A good book is worth reading 'till you know it front to cover. Even not a good one, just one that gets you.*


----------



## Fizbio

Personal ~​ 
I prefer to be called Fizbio or Lukre, not yet ready to reveal my real name. 
I'm a female.
I was born in Baltic States.
I currently live in Baltic States.
No other interesting story behind than the usual meeting of sperm and egg. 

_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _
I wouldn't go anywhere, I'm too tired at the moment, plus my feet hurts from today's long walks.

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age?_
I'm 18 and it really depends on who you compare an eighteen yo to.

Personal(ity) ~​ 
_*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _
ISTJ. I've been reading about it for the past 2 years but I've heard a lot about personality types and psychology in general from my mother who has a psychologists degree and is passionate about it.

_*** What type do you usually test as? _
ISTJ or INTJ. There's always a small percentage between Sensing and Intuition. Usually it's more Sensing than Intuition.
_
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _
Least facvorite are jerks and assholes. 
Actually, I don't have the tendency to judge by personality type. I know ISTJs who I have nothing in common and an EIFP who was my childhood best friend.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
I scored type 6 on Enneargram, my tritype is 6w5, 4w5, 1w2.

Occupation ~​ 
*** Currently unemployed

_What is your dream job?_ An astrophysicist.


About You ~​ 
_*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_
I would describe myself as an honest, inquisitive, bullheaded, and polite person. 
This forum is a place to relax and read some useful information. I find psychology interesting and I've been looking for a qualitative forum where to express my thoughts for some time now.



Other ~​ 

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ Puzzles, soft toys? I haven't been in a toy-store for a long time.
_Do you collect anything?_ Free time. 
_What are your phobias?_ None.
_Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Cheese, olives, sushi, pepperoni (green pepper), ice cream, pizza, kebab, fresh carrots, garlic with brown bread, and lots of other food. I enjoy many foods.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ Science, good music.
_What are your top five pet peeves? _People who are very selfish; 21st century "whoreism"; drunks everywhere; crime; the stench of a brand new car... or a car in general.
_What would a perfect day be like for you? _Having some free time with my loved one.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ Flexitarian / Semi-vegetarian 

 Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - depends...
Premarital Sex - Yay!
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## splitty_booms

Personal ~

*** Name - *Splitty*

*** *Male*

Location - 
Where were you originally born? *Chicago*
Where do you live today? *Mystery Land, AZ*
Any interesting story behind that? * Not really*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Santa Monica...to a cafe and sit outside...so I can feel alive.*

Age - 
How old are you? *29*
Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Nope, I don't act 29. I act more like 25, and yes, there is a difference.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFJ...just found out about it last month sometime by taking a random test. Don't even remember how I ended up there!*

*** What type do you usually test as? *INFJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *No one else I know has taken this kind of test, so I wouldn't be able to say, "Oooooh I really don't like that (insert type here)!*"

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Hmmm...can't remember what the name of my test was...but whatever it was, it explained me like me's never been splained' before! *

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Went to Michigan State University for one year, flunked out due to depression. Major was Studio Art...found out I sucked at anything artistic after being told my whole life I was good. Tried community college, got like a 3.98 gpa from an English class and a Piano class...didn't go back next semester. 8 years later, I'm still saying "gonna go back"...*

What is your dream job? * A writer for a sitcom, WWE, or video games...so what, I'm a nerd.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Its been a few weeks since I read all about INFJs, so I kinda forgot all the details. But I do know that when I took the test and read all the analysis and the descriptions of INFJs, I was moved. I can't really explain what I mean. Its like someone (even though it wasn't anyBODY at all) finally understood...and then to find that I was rare and unique... Yeah. Since then, I've casually googled 'infj' just for the heck of it to see what comes up. Saw this site a few times and finally decided to sign up. Just looking to post here and there and enjoy myself.*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Nerf guns stuff! They have all the cool guns and throwy things and balls and punching stuff in this section!*
Do you collect anything? * Now that I think about it, I got a nice amount of jigsaw puzzles building up in my closet... Maybe now I will collect something!*
What are your phobias? *Bees. Lightning. Poisonous gasses. And planes are becoming one*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Da' chicken. Fried. Golden. Crispy on the outside. Juicy on the inside. Perfectly seasoned... (drool begins)*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *The 'jollies'? Hahaha. Tom and Jerry cartoons!*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Impatient people; bullies; loud tvs when its chill out time; noise from other apartments; swearing women and children*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wake up around 8 without being sleepy, get a call around 9 that the fam is going to breakfast, after breakfast we all go to the mall and buy a few things or just walk around laughing and talking, we all eat lunch at the foodcourt, we all go see a movie, we all go to dinner AT THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!!, then we all pile up in 'grandma's house' and watch a good blu-ray*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Gimme dat meat...
* 
Other Other ~ 
Yay or Nay? *Yay. For this.*

God and Souls  *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## EmiMayu

Personal ~

* Name - _EmiMayu(sorry, all you get is my username!)_
- Any nicknames? _You can just call me Emi!_

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female, 100%.
_
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _Sorry, but I'm not giving out my location on teh interwebz. _
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _I really want to move to Japan when I grow up. I love the culture, and I plan on teaching English as a foreign language. _

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _I'm 15, although I think I resemble an older age, if only because of my tendency to lurk on message boards that are usually restricted to 18+._




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_ I have always had fun with personality tests and the like, but I've never really gotten serious with it. I guess this is my first foray into the world of personality theory, so go easy on me! (laughs) Anyway, I am a INFP._

* What type do you usually test as? _For Myers-Briggs, I can only ever remember getting INFP, so I guess I must be really INFP!_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _Umm, I don't know the acronym for them, but I really dislike people who are rude and pushy, and who make me feel bad about myself. Or if they are really full of themselves. As for people i like, I like a lot of different personalities, so it usually comes down to if we have the same interests, but the people I like to hang out with the most are ones who can sympathise with me when I feel bad. :3_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _I haven't heard of this SLOAN test(I'll have to check it out!) but I took the Enneargram and I got 4w5, 7w6, 9w1._



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed. _

What is your education? _In college, tell us your major. Well, currently in 11th grade, but I already know my major. Teaching English as a second language! Bet you didn't see that one coming, huh. _

What is your dream job?
_I already mentioned it before, and that is to become a teacher who teaches English as a foreign language in Japan. _

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I would say that in person I'm rather shy and reserved, but as soon as I'm behind a keyboard I can easily relax and talk to people! I'm a happy person, who values a good sense of humor and a kind heart. (Trust me, I'm not usually this sappy!) I hope to gain a few online friends who like the same things as I do by joining this forum. So, anyone out their who is shy and loves manga, let's chat! I like all kinds of manga and anime and normal novels, so I'm sure we could find something to chat about! _


Other ~
_Hmm... I don't know what to put here...I really love books? _

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _The book section! ...What do you mean there isn't a book section in a toy store? Oh FINE then. I'd say the cheap toys. The construction is so bad that you can laugh at them, and once in a while you find cheap treasures. _
Do you collect anything? _Books, DVDs, Figurines. You know, the usual. OH! And I also love broken toys. G.I. Joes with missing arms, and this weird black pig I found buried in my back yard! Broken toys are definitely the best!_
What are your phobias? _Cockroaches and some spiders. Spiders are cool and all, but there are spiders that can EAT BIRDS. EAT FREAKING BIRDS. No thank you. And cockroaches... (gags) SO disgusting! Every time I see one, I get the weirdest, most vivid fantasy of one crawling into my mouth and down my throat... (shivers) _
Describe your favourite food until you drool._ I love noodles! I go to this Buddhist temple near my house on the weekends for a late breakfast. They have THE MOST DELICIOUS beef noodles, with these bean sprouts that are just to DIE for! And I don't even like beans! Augh, I need to stop before I short-circuit my keyboard with drool. (ick)_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Jollies? Like, things that make me happy or things that make me horny. Horny, well I don't know you well enough to get into that. Just happy, a good book, a cold Dr. Pepper, and a really good snack is all it takes to make me happy!_
What are your top five pet peeves? _I hate it when people try to force their religion on me. It might seem weird, but this happened to me a lot as a kid, so it really bugs me. Then there's rude people. You know the type. Rude. Cruel. Totally full-of-themselves. I mean, it's one thing to have self-confidence, but these people? Just...UGH. Their snotty to, even if their dirt poor. So that's two. I hate it when people interrupt me when I'm trying to say something important. I don't expect people to be psychic, but at least let me get a sentence out! I hate it when people don't put their books back properly on a library shelf. Sometimes I'll sit in the library just fixing selves, because someone was so stupid they didn't understand the ALPHABET. And lastly, I hate it when people talk down to me. Like I'm lesser than them. I HATE that. Because I'm not stupid, and I'm not that short. So f*ck off a$$holes! (ahem) Sorry. Sorta' flew off the handle there. I think that's five though._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Just hanging out with my boyfriend all day. We'd drink soda and eat Papa John's and play video games and watch crappy movies and laugh at them. Then we'd stay up all night jut goofing around until we got high off sleep-deprivation. Then we'd make-out a little then pass-out. _
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Well, I currently have a diet composed mostly of preservative filled packaged foods. But if I had my way I'd be eating steak or grilled salmon every night. BTW, I love rice and broccoli so...I guess both? _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Nay_
The Death Penalty _Nay_
Premarital Sex _Yay_
People are inherently good _Yay_
Destiny _Nay_
Done drugs _Nay(I haven't, but I'm cool wiht other people doin' it. )_
Kissed in the rain _Nay(I wish I had though )_
Re-reading a good book _Yay!_


----------



## BlackRoseImmortal

Personal ~
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
I would rather not share my real name in the first place. Just call me by my screen name.:wink:

*- Any nicknames?*
Not really, I am afraid.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in Stockholm, Sweden and still live there today, in a terraced house in a pretty semi-woody district.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
New Zealand, fundamentally because I think that the variation of beautiful landscapes is spectacular and the people seem really pleasant.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I am 16 years old, and I can with my heart's full support say that I do not think that I act like other people in my age. I have a deliberateness and capability of insight that is rare among young people, and then I mean the kind of young people who gaze inappreciative at you when you are in school isolated in the world of fiction when they are about to party half-naked drenched in chocolate syrup together with Conny, Ben, Isabella, Alfred and the world and his wife... No offence, wild extroverts. I love to freak out myself (in my own way), but that happens more seldom than often._ :laughing:_

Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ. I have been studying MBTI for about 9 months.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ, but I have turned out to be an INFP, ISFJ, ISTJ and INTJ as well. The reason? Well, it has depended on how accurate my answers/the questions have been. Nevertheless, I am very sure that I'm an INFJ from what I have studied.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I have not really thought about the difference of the types in this way. I guess all types have their pros and cons, but the ones I like the most are INFJ (of course), ESFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ, ISFP and INFP. The types I like the least must be the NT's (in stress), basically because I find their potential harshness a bit over-whelming for me, as their usual over-analytical cynicism and mega-conceptual apperance to many things in life get on my nerves._ :tongue: _ 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I have taken other tests, but unfortunately, I can not recall the results.

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I currently study music at a gymnasium called Södra Latin. It has not gone all that well because of health issues, though.

*What is your dream job?*
My top dream job is to be a "polymusician" (meaning multi-instrumentalist, composer, songwriter and recording/mixing/mastering engineer). Otherwise, I would love to be an author. 

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I am a considerate, creative and occasionally moody person who loves almost anything related to aesthetics and science. I am shy and have a strict reservation for myself, which can make people think I am indifferent, cold or maybe just mysterious, when I in fact fly on wings of steam in Wonderland in my own little world. There is really nothing more to say about me, apart from one important thing; I have diffictulty with showing all of my personal sides. I choose the sides I want to show related to the person I oblige, more or less intuitively. That means there are extremely few people who know the whole me, which would be my family and my ex-girlfried. In some cases, maybe them not all. Anyway, I hope to learn more about psychology on this forum and maybe strike up an acquaintance with somebody_.:happy:_

Other ~
*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Lego!

*Do you collect anything? *Frankly, I am not a collecter in the present, but I have made up a fine list of vinyls I would enjoy to own in the future.

*What are your phobias?* Social anxiety.

* Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mainly, the most dishes from the Mediterranean cuisine, like pasta salad (á la my family, and only that!) and pizza (especially with tuna) and traditional Swedish food like Janssons frestelse and pickled herring with potato and sour cream. By the way, I must add that I have a special liking for roasted mutton and reindeer, so you know that it is best if you steer clear of serving that in case you do not want to bathe in saliva. Some of you maybe like that, I do not know. Maybe it is healthy for the skin.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*To accomplish something great regarding anything but most music (playing wise or composition wise), perfectly made tea (preferably Four O'Clock's white chai) + felt + good movie (+ eventually someone you love), become completely fuzzy with friends, great hugs etc.
*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*1. Unstable network connections (mine is a nightmare that I will never forget)
2. Noisily chewing (does not matter if it is about dinner or bubblegum)
3. Lively kids in busses
4. Bad music drowning good music
5. Evil-smelling bathrooms

* What would a perfect day be like for you?
*A stable mixture of music related things, video games, a walk in the nature, having long discussions with friends about life, surfing (on the net), a cozy book, a nostalgic movie and a nap with ensuing and crazy dreams. Put this things into a logical order in a romantic manner and you have my perfect day.
* 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nyay.
* The Death Penalty *Nay.
* Premarital Sex* Yay.
* People are inherently good* Nyay.
* Destiny* Nyay.
* Done drugs *Nay.
* Kissed in the rain *Nay.
* Re-reading a good book* Yay.


----------



## didinefl

*** Name - I prefered to be called by my forum name

*** I am female

Location - I was born in a french island in the Indian ocean. It's too small to be named here 

- I would go to Sri Lanka because it's peaceful in the mountains, or to a barrier island in South Carolina

Age - 41 . I have always been like, 50, though




Personal(ity) ~

*I have always typed as an INFJ-Hubby is ISTJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know enough about types. I dislike the loud, obnoxious types



Occupation ~

Unemployed, just recently

B.A in translation

What is your dream job? social work or cooking photography


About You ~

*I am looking to understand my type better and see if it can be changed*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the plush toys
Do you collect anything? used to collect napkins
What are your phobias? spiders and falling from very great heights
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have a favorite food, I like lots of things
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Sorry, English is not my main language and I don't understand jollies
What are your top five pet peeves? vulgarity, lack of civic sense, loudness, superficial judgments
What would a perfect day be like for you? a day in a bookstore
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? vegetarian


----------



## KC

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- KC will do...

* Male/Female/Trans?
-Male

Location - I'm from Malaysia so I wouldn't really go into detail about it.

- The United States of America, cause I wanna work there.

Age - 20 

Do you think you act your age - Most of the time I don't...

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs - This is embarassing but people think I'm around 30 I guess. Claim that I'm more mature than I look.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm a male INFJ. I've been reading about the theory for not too long, around a week or so.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Not too sure...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I got Big 8 (BEAR) on Eneneargram

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Studying

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Mass Communication, broadcasting sector, dealing with TV, Radio, and anything you watch on screen.

What is your dream job?

Filmmaker


About You ~

One of the reasons I signed up for this site is because everyone in this site kinda opens up. With the MBTI test, I can somewhat relate now to how people work things out in life and it makes me happier to kinda see that cause when you understand something well, you are more patient with it. Understanding people in this way kinda makes me more ready when I deal with them.

And I really like it when people open up instead of just hiding behind a mask. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Guns!

Do you collect anything?

Not really

What are your phobias?

Trypophobia - I seriously reckon you don't google it.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

I'm kinda in love with a local delicacy. It's called Hakka Noodles and it's like this really flat kinda noodle which with the right sauce which makes it nice and tasty, it can be the greatest dish to me ever. Can't get enough of it. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

ENFP

What are your top five pet peeves?

Sudden streaks of stubborness
Always sleepy
Sometimes I got really bad sinus when I lack sleep
Athlete's feet
I love cats too much

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Holding hands with a nice ENFP girl, walking along the beach or just watching her run around while I watch quietly, admiring her from a distance as she smiles and radiates the place.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Meat diet, sorry...

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay

The Death Penalty - Yay, but on a way more liberal basis. DP in my country is rampant with DP on possession of firearms and drug dealing or possession of drugs beyond 24 grams in which I think is too little for the DP.

Premarital Sex - Yay

People are inherently good - Yay

Destiny - Yay

Done drugs - Yay

Kissed in the rain - Oh god I love doing this, drives em mad!

Re-reading a good book - Haven't done so.


----------



## MiGoreng

Personal ~

*** Xee

*** Female

Location - I was born in England and spent the first half of my childhood in Portland. When I was six my mum married a Kiwi and we moved to New Zealand, where I live now.

Age - I'm 19, turning 20 next month. Sometimes I don't feel as though I have matured much since I turned 15 - not that I'm immature, but there haven't been many major developments in my life that have changed the way I think or act. I took my first personality test at 16 or 17, and the results haven't changed.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I first looked up the personality theory a few years ago, and again recently. I'm an ENTP.

*** What type do you usually test as? I'm almost always an ENTP, but I did an ESTP result once.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I'll have to give some more thought to my least favorite, but my favorites are probably INTJ and ENTP, and maybe ENFP

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

ENTP



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemplyed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Bachelor of Computer Graphic Design

What is your dream job?

Anything that will keep my mind busy and constantly learning, and is well payed


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm a pretty laid back person. I'm passionate about learning and very motivated to do well in life, but I take each day as it comes and don't get upset if things don't go the way I plan. I don't get attached to people very easily, but I really enjoy company - especially larger crowds - and love networking. I know I'm pretty selfish, which I can't help, but I try not to let others know or let it negatively affect my relationships. I can't stand pessimistic people. I just don't understand them. I'm very positive and always look at the bright side of life.

I'm really interested in learning more about other personality types, which is how I found this forum. I'm really looking forward to reading the forums more in-depth tomorrow!

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Anime merchandise

Do you collect anything?
Nendoroid petits and cow plushies c:

What are your phobias?
None that I'm aware of

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I get bored of eating the same thing over and over again, so what's my favorite might be different the next. I just love trying new food.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I had to google jollies, haha. I don't know. A really good, thought provoking, powerful romance novel?

What are your top five pet peeves?

People complaining about things in their lives they could fix or change, but not doing anything to help themselves.
People who take their anger, stress or fear out on other people who haven't provoked them.
People who strike the exact same conversations online every day (hi! How are you? Good, thanks. Not much, you?) and never have anything new or interesting to say, but get annoyed when you take a while to respond or don't reply.
Very opinionated people who refuse to listen to counter arguments, no matter how politely they are proposed, and get defensive.
That searing, burning feeling you get in the roof of your mouth when you've eaten something too sour or too hot (usually comes when eating sour candy, and you want to keep eating it because it tastes _so _good, but it hurts to).

What would a perfect day be like for you?
It would be FULL of different and new experiences, constructive and beneficial to my life in some way, and with some relaxing socializing at the end. I would also meet some really amazing people.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Unsure
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Define 'good'?
Done drugs - Yay, but maybe not again.
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - VERY YAY

c:


----------



## Karma Comedienne

Personal

*Name:* Karma Comedienne
*Gender: *Female
*Location: *MA, United States (born, raised, still live here today)
*Any interesting story behind that? *Well, I come from a fervently Catholic upbringing that still (if you can believe it) doesn't feel the Boston Archdiocese ever did any wrong. Some of the things that come from my relatives' comments are more in line with the immediate post-Civil War Deep South than progressive Kennedyville. But you might say there's a bit of Puritan in them too - add to that a bit of Irish blarney (the old Celtic word for "more cow flap")!

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Roswell, NM. Beam me up, Scotty; there's no intelligent life where I am right now. :wink:
*Age*: 24 (25 in August)
*Do you think you act your age? *Depends on the situation. I don't know how most 25-year-olds act nowadays but I've been called both "an old soul in a young body" and a "kid at heart," so I guess I must fall somewhere in the middle. I know that culturally I don't listen to the music of most folks my age (prefer mostly '70s-'80s stuff to Justin Beeb the Dweeb and Miley Cyrus the Virus), nor do I watch TV at all or see a lot of new films that are released (most of them are remakes or sequels these days anyway). But the "kid at heart" is very idealistic and frustrated with the mundane.

*Personal(ity)*
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type *INFP
*
and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* Only since the beginning of this year when I took the test for a communications course in college. Unfortunately the "practical" economy and insane cost of living don't jibe well with the ideals of a wannabe superhero(ine) who can't be bothered to serve up fries with anything or sit typing memos while the world passes her by. :sad:

*What type do you usually test as?* INFP. I've taken it 3 times and it comes up the same.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Again, depends on the situation. If I were to pick a close friend or even significant other, the personality would most likely be similar to mine; however, if there's a point where someone needs to be the show-stealer or do all the talking I wouldn't mind an Extrovert in my camp! :laughing:
*
Occupation*

*Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed. The idealist in me doesn't want to get "stuck" by having a boring "day job" and being unable to find another prospect, so I've never had a paid position as of yet (and the 'rents are getting fed up)!
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Liberal Arts (for now); English (Creative Writing) if/when I transfer. Was accepted to a school that's evidently far beyond the family's financial prospects (but is a better fit than the broad-brush state schools and further away from the cold folks at home). Lots of arguments have erupted because no one seems to think a quality English/creative writing program is worth spending ~$40K on (but a computer science degree would be, since it's more marketable in this day and age -- albeit 1000x more boring).
*
What is your dream job? *Full-time author. I have others on my list that pique my interest, but none of them are really exploding in the job market right now :wink: Things like Paranormal Investigator, Feng Shui Organizer, Fortune Teller or Veterinary Psychologist don't exactly bring home the ecto-bacon :laughing:

*About You*

_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_ 
Intellectual, wordsmith, quick-witted and more than a bit out of the ordinary. (I guess that means _extraordinary?_) Bored to tears (literally, in fact) by the mundane and practical, the nine-to-five, the "downer" arguments delivered by authority figures who tell me I need to "compromise" to "make the best of what you've got and move on." Was tested in early childhood to have an IQ of ~170 and considered "Gifted/Talented" in school (which meant none of the teachers knew -- or cared -- what to do with me). Thus, intellectual prospects far exceed bank account, sadly (and economic conditions as well). Ideally would have a part-time day job that 1) doesn't exhaust me; 2) I can live OK on for the time being and 3) allows me the flexibility I'd need to come home and delve into my passion for creative writing, which sadly has had to sit on the backburner while I complete my Associate's Degree.

What do I hope to get out of the forum? Well, I hadn't heard of this site until I did a search for "INFP Jobs" online and found this place to be quite active. Looking for support and advice from others like me who are trying to figure out what color their parachute(s) is/are, and how to deploy it without crash-landing on the way down :laughing:

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Stuffed animals
*Do you collect anything? *Dust? *lol* Seriously, though, I used to have tons of stuffed animals and dolls of all sorts before my house got flooded and a lot were thrown out. :sad:If I were to start collecting them again, it'd be more of a specific type of plushie, that being "licensed characters" from books, movies, TV, etc. A few that weren't harmed included the Animaniacs, Madeline, the Mouse from "If You Give a Mouse a Cookie," Curious George, and a Care Bear or two. I'd love to find a Fievel Mousekewitz in tip-top condition, though (somewhere out there _is_ that "kid at heart")!

*What are your phobias? *Bees, spiders, public performance/speaking, obscurity/lack of recognition, an unfulfilled life

*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Those Pillsbury "Grands" cinnamon rolls with the ooey-gooey sugar icing and the baked-in spices that warm the whole house when you say lovin' with somethin' from the oven. To paraphrase Nirvana, it smells like Christmas spirit. Once it's done baking you let it cool for a bit, slap on the icing (don't forget to lick the fingers!), pull it apart and savor the goodness with a hot cup of coffee, tea, cocoa or my favorite, cappuccino and Kahlua (mmm).

*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *You mean "for the lulz"? Well...those Lolcats pictures are pretty funny. I like Demotivational posters too (yup, I does spends way too much time on the interwebz). Sometimes when doing self-talk (motivational, not "crazy" type), or daydreaming I come upon a funny image or line and make myself laugh. Other than that I don't encounter too much happiness throughout the day, especially when I come home from school and the family is ready to barrage me with insults and inquiries.

*What are your top five pet peeves?
*Racism/prejudice/homophobia/right-wing hate speech (that's all of one subject)
People who dress animals in costumes (literally a "pet" peeve)
Not being rewarded/appreciated/recognized for my efforts
Top 40 radio
Racist people who dress animals in costumes, listen to top 40 radio, and don't appreciate my efforts :laughing:
*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Dark and steamy. A budding romance novelist's dream come true (or is that a "tall, dark, and steamy knight"?)*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Well...I love a good Caesar salad, but I'd so _adore _a spicy Italian sausage! :blushed:

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
God and Souls *- Y (but not with the "my God is better than your God 'cause he eats Kennel Ration" fundamentalist-type bickering).
*The Death Penalty* - Depends on the situation. From time to time I tend to get very sad and think (feel free to quote me on this one): Anyone who considers death a penalty never had life as a sentence.
*Premarital Sex* - Sure, why not? 
*People are in**herently good -* ...at premarital sex? *lol*
*Destiny* - Yay
*Done drugs* - Not personally, but I don't think we should throw in prison those who do.
*Kissed in the rain* - Again, not personally, but I do often dream of what it'd be like...
*Re-reading a good book* - YAY!


----------



## _breeze_

*Personal*

_breeze_

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

I live is South Carolina, I've moved around a bit, but SC is home. I'd really like to see the world. I'd really like to see Mexico, and California some day.


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 32. I can act immature for my age, if there's not some obligation I have to presently live up to.



*Personal(ity)*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

INFJ. I've been bingeing on MBTI for the last month or so.


** What type do you usually test as?*
*INFJ*


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't know anyone else's test results, with the exception of one buddy who tested INTJ.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
N/A



*-Occupation*-

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
never finished


*What is your dream job?*
Anything in which I could make useful contributions.

*-About You-*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

So many difficult questions! Context, context! I really enjoy learning and doing. You name it, I can probably understand how someone could have a passion for it. Some of my passions include: plant identification, studying body language, martial arts, hiking, kayak fishing, bible study, music, movies, chess, motorcycles. Lots more. Most people around me would definitely describe me as a loner, but I hardly ever feel lonely. 
There's a lot about personality tests that I don't put a lot of stock in. As I've been lurking for a while, I've noticed a lot of stereotyping and such concerning type from people with raw wounds, inferiority issues, or the simple desire to be contrary. It's enough to make a newb think long and hard upon joining. Ultimately, after reading the (INFJ) description months (years?) ago, and reading the posts now, it's amazing to realize that there are other human beings on the planet that, on some level, understand the way I view the world. As long as I can remember, I had a bit of an understanding that the way I learn, the way I understand, and the way I interpret the world is somewhat peculiar. Not particularly bad, it's just that I've always felt that I "ticked" a little differently than most. I'm sure a lot of the members here lowly represented in the general population know what I'm talking about. I guess I'm here to get (and write) "letters to me" (like the Brad Paisley song). There are a lot of weaknesses and pitfalls that I've learned about myself over the years. I'm sure a lot of them are unique to me and my own vices, but it's surprising how predictable some of them are. It's insightful to hear how other members have overcome challenges I'm now going through.

*-Other-*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
do they have books?

*Do you collect anything?*
not that I know of

*What are your phobias?*
misspelt wrods.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
anything with very, very fresh ingredients. Preferably grilled. Also root beer floats, after the ice-cream melts.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
those moments of grasping an elusive concept when everything that was said finally starts to take shape, and everything said henceforth fits like pieces of a puzzle.

Finding after practicing, and practicing a skill that it crept in quietly during the night while sleeping.

Those times in life when your mind and soul are moving at baseline, and there is no internal dialouge. And your mind is still and your living in God's grace and love, and giving it out comes easily and natually. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
slow drivers in the fast lane
...that is all.


*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Every day is so unique and brand new and full of possiblities. This question sounds a lot like "what would your perfect child be like". The ones God gives us do quite nicely already. I would like to habitually wake up earlier, manage my time better, and be more organized.



*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both. The fresher the better.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls*
absolutely. Yay

*The Death Penalty*
basically Nay. Though there may always be exceptions in extremes.

*Premarital Sex*
unfortunely yay. But working hard to keep it Nay here on in.

*People are inherently good*
> Nay. But Everyone is immeasurably valuable.

*Destiny*
We shall see

*Done drugs*
Yay. But basically Nay today.

*Kissed in the rain*
Nay. Sounds fun

*Re-reading a good book*
Fiction-->Nay ;; (Technical/non-fiction)-->Nay, just skip to the pertnient points.


----------



## DanBill67

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Dan
- Any nicknames? None

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Nashville, TN 
Where do you live today? Nashville, TN 
Any interesting story behind that? Nope
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Nevis, spent my honeymoon there. It's warm, sunny and the people are friendly. Food was awesome too.

Age - How old are you? 43
Do you think you act your age? Yes 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm a INFJ on and off for 10 yrs or so


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? N/A

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I have a BS in Finance/Economics

What is your dream job? Architect

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am married with two kids under the age of 3. My career is in commercial banking and I have never lived anywhere outside of Nashville, TN (even during college). I have a dog named Bob & a cat named Milo. I'm a huge architecture buff and have restored three historic homes in my neighborhood. I'm interested also in history and cinema. Both of my parents are deaf so I could sign before I could talk. Even though I have worked in the banking field for 20 years, I am very seriously considering a career change. I want my work to mean something to me and it doesn't. I've joined this forum at the start of my journey in hopes of learning from other INFJs and am looking for a community of support. 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Building blocks & paint sets

Do you collect anything? No

What are your phobias? Fear of snakes

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I think my most favorite meal is from an Italian restaurant here in Nashville called Amerigos. It is called Goat Cheese Pasta - Penne noodles, sun-dried tomatoes, goat cheese, scallions, garlic, grilled chicken - awesome. For dessert it would have to be either tiramisu or Lemon Pie

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Things my son does as he discovers the world

What are your top five pet peeves? Traffic congestion, loud/rude people, people who put their needs above all others in a public setting, thieves, boom boxes

What would a perfect day be like for you? sun shinning 75 degrees, a great breakfast, going hiking or being outdoors, having lunch at an outdoor cafe, reading in the afternoon or a good movie, spending time with my family in the evening.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## bagel

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? bagel
- Any nicknames? secret  no that's not a nickname

*** Male/Female/Trans? female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
i wish i could go to a time period where there is a time machine, create/take the blue prints, and come back when i'm hungry, create the time-machine, go to the future as a sanctuary, and come back anytime 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
i would be a 50000 year old computer/vidoegame addict, having lived in complete isolation, an elf healer having developed pointy ears and prolonged life

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
30 days approximately after that bastardly personality type test came rolling, couldn't take my thoughts off it D=, i am currently an INFP but i will change it if i feel like it as a matter of fantasy, i could pull off an estj -evil laugh-
*** What type do you usually test as?
infp, istp, isfp
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ESTJ's and ESFJ's they try to control mee D=
i like to be around INFJ's because they display a calm environment, and ESTP's when i have something to rant about, or to have good times with
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
i was tested as pretty insane  but ofcourse I know in my mind, i'm pretty sane in my world

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? never!
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
law
What is your dream job? video game tester

About You ~
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
i hope to gain a better understanding on the singular functions of the personality types because they don't make sense to me... yet~

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? depends on what kind of toy o_o (adult?)
Do you collect anything? i collect... souls 
What are your phobias? i can't tell you D= don't kill me 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. mmn okay.. i already drooled a bit, and i did not come up with a favorite food 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? interwebz 
What are your top five pet peeves? control/rude people/questions that ask me 5 things, and i dont have five things
What would a perfect day be like for you? a friday, no work, sunshine, internet, video games, no one bothering me, full of food, my bestfriend
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both are yummy

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - yay to god no to souls die soulss
The Death Penalty - noo hell noo... well unless it was clearly perceivable that the person was trying to inflict physical harm or damage, then it's survival time 
Premarital Sex - yes... are u guilty if u were raped? think about it 
People are inherently good - no, there is be no such thing as good or bad, only society's standards exist
Destiny - yes because u make em
Done drugs - i've done asprin, and other types of medication to prolong my life
Kissed in the rain - no! 
Re-reading a good book - yes

​


----------



## pclaradactyl

*Personal ~*

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?Call me Spiffy. It works for me.​*** Male/Female/Trans? I am a girl.​Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?I was born in the United States, the Midwest area, however I consider Home to be California. Currently I'm a foreign exchange student in Stockholm, Sweden, but I go back in less than two months and will the go off to college. I'm thinkng Washington. Seattle is a nice city.
- At the moment, I'd go home. I miss the people there and haven't seen them since August. Also, I'd be just in time to go to my graduation ceremony. ​Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.18. I was under the impression that I act over my age, but I think I must hang out with immature people. In which case, I might seem younger. Someone told me they though I was 15. I was shocked. I know I LOOK young, but I didn't realize that people _actually_ thought I was that young. That news was somewhat distressing, but then I became more interested in something else.​ Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?ISFP. I stumbled upon it three or four years ago, but stuck with the basic descriptons until a few months ago. Recently I've been exploring the cognitive funtions.​*** What type do you usually test as?At first, it normally tested me as an ISFJ, but now it gets it right. Once I got INFP.​*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?Mmm... I've noticed that a lot of my friends are INTPs, suprisingly enough. Though I don't know beyond that. I don't know all my friends' types.​If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?Enneargram: 9 ​ Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Not. I'm a student.​What is your education? In college, tell us your major.I'm in high school.​What is your dream job? video game testerI want to do EVERYTHING. Do I have to pick_ one_?​ About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.I should be doing homework. However, since I'm here anyways...

I've been lurking here for a while. One of my hobbies is play-by-post roleplay. I make characters and other people make characters, and then we throw them to gether and write out their actions a few paragraphs at a time. I got into MBTI mainly as a way of figuring out my different characters' thought processes. I recently made one who was hard to type, and who was similar to mine (but not quite), so I was forced to dive into the advanced theory a little to figure him out. Never got that sorted out, but I did start to gain a better understanding of the cognitive functions and how they connect with the personality descriptions. It was so facinating. So I thought I'd stick around and learn more.

I like all sorts of things. My hobbies tend to come and go in random spurts of energy that it's very difficult to tell someone my interests and have that information be true a month later. At the moment, I really enjoy drawing. And personality theory. However, I really need to be doing a homework assignment that is _really_ important (someone procrastinated on it <_<), so fitting anything else into my schedule will just make everything explode. 

And that's all I have to say... for now.
​ Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?The stuffed animals.​Do you collect anything?I've tried. Never worked out.​What are your phobias?Not sure. I suppose that I never liked wasps too much.​Describe your favourite food until you drool.I like ALL food. Just keep your beans, olives, and tomatos to yourself. I'll have the rest of it.​Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?I dont' know... People have to step on my toes _pretty_ hard to really peeve me. I guess one of them may be over-organization though.​What would a perfect day be like for you?I dunno. I suppose I would prefer to find ways that make today special than fantacize about my idea of one that would be. (i.e. I'm too lazy to make one up for you.)​Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?I admire vegetarians and all, but I like steak too much. Both.​ 
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -- Pretty sure.
The Death Penalty -- No.
Premarital Sex -- Works for some people.
People are inherently good -- No, but not inherently bad either.
Destiny -- No.
Done drugs -- No, but I've been thinking of trying pot just to see what it's like.
Kissed in the rain -- Never been kissed actually...
Re-reading a good book -- Of course!


----------



## bigtalljay

Hello everyone...

Personal ~

* Name - Jay
Nicknames - I've been called Jayseph, Jaysus, and on occasion, Gigantor.
* Male
Location - Northern Illinois
At the present moment, I would like to go home.
Age - I'm 27, although sometimes I act between the ages of 8 and 80. That could all depend on caffeine or alcohol.

Personal(ity) ~

* I'm INFP. I have only been reading up on personality very recently. I find it fascinating.
* I have not taken an official MBTI, but from other tests I have found, I am fairly consistently INFP. I think I have ended up as INFJ or INTP before, but the description of INFP sounds most like me.
* I'm not sure what most of my friends type as, and I'm new to this, so I haven't yet figured out my favorite letter combinations to be around. So for right now, I like xxxx types a lot.

Occupation ~

* Employed as a computer programmer.
BS Computer Science
Mixing Engineer would be my dream job.

About You ~

* Oh, man. Too open ended. Did you want me to write a book? I'm a mellow guy who is basically obsessed with the exploration, playing, and creation of music. It's my craft. I have some nerd tendencies, otherwise I may not have joined a forum on personality types, right? So along with those nerd tendencies comes some techy things like computer programming and audio recording/editing/mixing. I'm a bit artsy, especially when it comes to music. I am a long-time Christian and I spend lots of time thinking about God and the associated theology/philosophy. Ok, time to stop. Brief, Jay. I joined the forum so I could get a better understanding of personalities and hopefully be able to apply what I learn to understand/improve myself and my relationships.

Other ~

My favorite section at the toy-store: Video or board games.
I collect CDs.
I'm terrified of drama, and I don't like heights much.
I think food in general makes me drool. I eat everything.
A perfect day for me would involve a lot of nothing!
I like meat. I like veggies too. See above.
I skipped a couple.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - eh...
Premarital Sex - Not for me
People are inherently good - Nay, I think.
Destiny - Nay, or at least not in the specific sense.
Done drugs - Nay. Well, I have been known to use caffeine or alcohol.
Kissed in the rain - Technically, but not in the theatrical, reckless-emotional-abandon fashion. Sounds kind of fun, though.
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Personal ~

*** Name - _whatever, I'll respond to anything that's not intended to be negative_

*** Male/Female/Trans? _female, non-gendered_

Location - Where were you originally born? _Maryland_ Where do you live today? _Maryland _Any interesting story behind that? _Nope_
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _TOO MANY CHOICES. SURPRISE ME_

Age - How old are you? _24 _Do you think you act your age? _I have no idea what this means_


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INTJ, years n years sporadically_

*** What type do you usually test as? _I always get INTJ_

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _not sure..._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Enneargram = 6 with a 5 wing_



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? _I pay the bills by working as an admin asst in an office in a cemetery. I_ _make my grad school resume fat by working as a research assistant in a lab on my campus_

What is your education? _I will have my BA in psych this fall and I plan to earn my PhD in Clinical Psych_

What is your dream job? _research_


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_ack and stuff_


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _board games_
Do you collect anything? _foreign money_
What are your phobias? _centipedes/milipedes_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _foooooooooooooooood_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _reading, video games, talking pictures, good conversation_
What are your top five pet peeves? _arrogance, dishonesty, either too serious or too flippant, insensitivity_, _passing off asshole behavior as "just my sense of humor"_
What would a perfect day be like for you? _reading outside_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _I eats it all_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _not as the term "God" is typically understood in America, perhaps perhaps perhaps_
The Death Penalty _No_
Premarital Sex _Yes_
People are inherently good _Depends on how you understand/operationalize "good"_
Destiny _inevitability? perhaps_
Done drugs _Yes_
Kissed in the rain _Yes_
Re-reading a good book _Yes_


----------



## imaginelovecreate

*Me!*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Melissa*
- Any nicknames? *Zubi d'Nova (my stage name), Mellow Dee (my old stage name), "Owl" (my boyfriend's name for me)*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
*Born in Holland, I'm half Indian (Goan) half Dutch, and raised in Kenya from age 14. I moved here after returning on holiday twice a year for 5 years, until one day we decided (my Mum and I) to just move. Oh, and I got famous at that time, too.  *

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Oh GOD nowhere. I'm in Heaven in Kenya. Although I love traveling and would love to see so many places - and already have been blessed with the opportunity of doing so - Kenya is home in the purest sense.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 22 but have always been an "old soul". It's been a compliment as well as a complaint from others.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENFP - since yesterday!*

* What type do you usually test as? *ENFP, on 3 different tests*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Uhm, not sure. Ask me this when I'm less ignorant. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *3w2, 5w4, 9w1.
*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Sort of, both? Looked after financially by my Dad but charge for photoshoots during the rare occasion that I get them. Procrastination and being disorganised are EVIL *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *It actually just hit me that I'm sort of a high-school drop-out (circumstances, not through own choice), but I'm too busy setting up different projects that it doesnt feel like it!*

What is your dream job? *What I'm setting up now: Photographer/Singer/Magazine editor/Saleswoman/Entrepreneur*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I sing, I create, I write, I do as much as I can with the measly 24 hours in a day that we've been granted. I'm over-sensitive, as obsessed with astrology (and yet still quite ignorant about anything other than Piscean traits) as I think I will be with understanding what it means to be an ENFP. I have always wanted to belong and never succeeded. I'm ambitious, a dreamer, and procrastinate like it's a hobby. I love animals, but dont love children as much as I used to. Ever since I became a bit (understatement) of a workaholic, I feel my 7 cats and 5 dogs are enough family for now (as well as my boyfriend). I stress easily, and have had 2 mini-strokes in the last year. I'm often called an old soul, and I think my body misunderstood and decided to have osteopenia (precursor to arthritis, without the pain), and give me hip and knee pain whenever I am active longer than 2 hours. It's cool; I still have a smile on my face.

One of the biggest compliments I could ever receive is that I inspired someone. I intend to inspire masses one day, and am starting to care less and less about how silly that might sound to others. The other biggest compliment I enjoy receiving is how "real" I am. It's funny that I can have my head in the clouds, and yet be called "down-to-earth". I'm currently writing this straight from my thoughts, and don't think I've done this since I was 10. I follow Mike Dooley and his Notes from the Universe, and ever since doing so have found my dreams falling into my lap.

I hate racists and people who hate out of ignorance. Perhaps that's ironic, now that I think about it, as hate stems from the ignorance of what it's like to be in someone's shoes. I like perfume and nice smells, and I'm obsessed and totally in true love with marzipan and Taai Taai (Dutch cand-.... piece of heaven). I miss Holland for the snacks, sweets, and food alone, and London for the shopping. I am a recent fashion enthusiast, and realise now that it's not shallow but simply another outlet for my creativity. I love reading but never have time for it. I cannot control myself when it comes to money and have probably hundreds of books I have never read. One day...

Oh, and, I talk too much. 



EDIT: And I don't read.  What I want out of the forum.... Hmmm. Friends like me? 
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Barbies? Comp games *
Do you collect anything? *DUST! in my house. Other than that, I realised recently I love collecting mugs and magnets. Oh and gemstones, but I dont consider that close to being a collection as I only pick specifics.*
What are your phobias? *Losing my voice. Falling down stairs (every time I'm at the top. Cockroaches, spiders, and *shudder* rainflies. *
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Taai Taai. *DROOL* A chewy cookie/candy thing that sticks in your teeth and only is made around December in Holland.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Music. Performing on stage. EATING. Having something I've created be appreciated. Movies that have hidden messages and deep symbolism (or poetry/commercial songs). Seeing good results from hard work come about, especially marketing online - weird, I know!*
What are your top five pet peeves? *SKIPPING LINES!!!!!!! Religious bias against anything. Typical people claiming to be extra-special/awesome/amazing/etc. Skeptics who are skeptical just to be skeptical. People who use the idea of "modern" as an excuse to do immoral things, and then look down on those who don't do those things. Animal cruelty. Blatantly ignorant people who don't care to learn. People my age who think older people are "lame" simply because they're more mature. *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Play with my 12 dogs, spend time with my 20 cats, shoot a cover for a magazine, check up on my magazine and clothing company, then come home to relax with my boyfriend, before heading off to a concert with thousands of fans.  *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both*.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *yay, although I have met one or two exceptions who scare me*
Destiny *yay and nay. Too complicated for words.*
Done drugs *if weed counts, yay. When I was young, disoriented and daft.*
Kissed in the rain *nay. Cant remember actually.*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## rubelin

Personal ~

* Name - Robin - rubelin is fine, it's an old nickname from HS that made a good screen name

* Male/Female/Trans? I'm a girl 

Location - Los Angeles - born here, live around the block from the house I grew up in (where my parents still live)

Age - I'm nearly 40 and, in a lot of ways, have been for a very long time. Yes, I will sometimes seem like your mom


Personal(ity) ~

* I'm INFJ and have known it for about 5 yrs but have only been doing more serious research on it for a few months.

* I nearly always test as INFJ though occasionally a few questions will push me towards ENFJ or INFP 

* I haven't much idea which types I do best with since I try to get along with everyone and because I haven't been paying much attention to anyone else's type before now, but I do know that my best romantic matches are EN's.

My Enneagram type is 5w4, 4w5, 9w1. 
Aura colors - Violet/Indigo/Blue/Yellow (w/ some Crystal/Sensitive Tan)


Occupation ~

* I'm a freelance seamstress/fashion designer & I'm also full-time, single, homeschooling parent

I spent many years studying fashion design in college, left without a degree (learned more in one year on the job than the previous 4 yrs in school!)

my dream job is to do what I do now but with the resources (time, money) to be very successful at it


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - legos, puzzles, games
Do you collect anything? - sewing machines
What are your phobias? - heights
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - fresh baked bread with dark chocolate & cojijo cheese melted on top, homemade yogurt with cinnamon and pomegranate, really fresh chicken pad thai with lots of peanuts, curried jackfruit over mashed potatoes, Sonora enchiladas w/ fried egg on top
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - kittehs, trees, fabric shops, vintage lace, hiking in the woods, climbing rocks at the beach.
What are your top five pet peeves? - cruelty, narcissism, inauthenticity, fundamentalism, rudeness
What would a perfect day be like for you? - being with people I love with plenty of time to recuperate alone after.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I eat mostly vegetarian with some poultry and seafood


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - very spiritual, don't care what anything is named, dislike religion
The Death Penalty - against it in general but sometimes it feels like there is no better option
Premarital Sex - YAY!
People are inherently good - abso-freakin-lutely!
Destiny - eh, more like a purpose and growth of a spirit, not related to a human lifetime
Done drugs - nope - dated an addict for years, which took most of the allure away.
Kissed in the rain - oh, yeah!
Re-reading a good book - sometimes - have re-read HP series about 5 times plus a few childhood faves


----------



## acetylcholine

Personal ~

* Name - Jessica
- Any nicknames? nah

* Male/Female/Trans? Female, maybe trans

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born on east coast USA, currently living in different area on east coast. Nothing significant.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would love to work in Japan, as I really admire their efficiency and innovation. But alas, my background suggests I would not excel there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
17 - I suppose I come across as a little younger or older in different respects.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENXJ - Reading occasionally since I heard about it two years ago.

* What type do you usually test as?
Usually ENFJ or ENTJ, depending upon the test and my internal state at the time

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I haven't thought that much into the personality types of the people I'm around, but I think ideal team members should express what they think or feel, be willing to work with others and share their knowledge, and be willing to consider many possibilities. I feel frustrated when someone helping to lead a project says - oh, we'll do it this way because that's how we ALWAYS DO IT. There's no point in changing this because it won't work and we've never tried it before. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
n/a


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Soon to be college student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Electrical Engineering(If only for the challenge and experience) at MIT

What is your dream job?
Financial executive (Subject to change) If you ask what my *dream* is - I want to work on educational initiatives for disadvantaged children worldwide. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm always curious about how others think, and I want to understand more about the different types of people so that I can more effectively interact with them. I would say that I am rather ambitious, but also fun-loving and easygoing when it comes to things of relatively minor significance (which movie to see, where to go to dinner...etc). I enjoy planning projects, run a nonprofit organization, and play recreational soccer.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The nerf guns and outdoor play stuff
Do you collect anything? McDonalds toys
What are your phobias? Isolophobia, of being alone in solitude
Describe your favourite food until you drool. All types of asian or americanized-asian food
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cute animals, cool technological gadgets, skilled soccer moves, finished projects
What are your top five pet peeves? Irresponsibility, when people don't reply to emails, non-white lies, messiness, wet socks
What would a perfect day be like for you? Get up at 7, go out after breakfast to play neighborhood soccer, meet some people after lunch for some work, then go out to a nice dinner. Come home to play video games with some friends; make a cute bento box lunch; sleep at 11.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I mostly enjoy the varieties of food from all cultures.
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Veggie

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

***Well, my real name isn't "Veggie", luckily , but for the sake of this forum, that is what I'd prefer to be called.

*** Male/Female/Trans?

***Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

***USA - Maryland lifer. I'm most interested in visiting India, Japan and Ireland, but I would love to see it all!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

- 26. I don't know, how are people my age supposed to act? I know some with four children and fancy grown up jobs, and I know others who are still just trying to scrap together beer money for keggers at their parents houses. I guess I fall somewhere in between.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

***INFJ. I've only been reading up on it for the past couple of months, but I've been absolutely obsessive.

*** What type do you usually test as?

***Always an INFJ. I can relate with the other NF types - ENFP, INFP and ENFJ - probably ENFP and INFP the most, but I'm definitely INFJ at heart.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

***I have difficulty with S types in general. They never understand me  But I mostly like everyone. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

***Enneargram - Type 4w5

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

***Employed. Working in HR and disliking it - trying to get to grad school for psychology soon

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

***Bachelors degree. Theatre major.

What is your dream job?

***It's a secret. It's the incorporation of three different interests of mine, and as far as I know, nobody is doing it yet  


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

***I would describe myself as an incredibly neurotic person unfortunately at this point in my life due to my squeltering of my own true personality. Most people who know me would probably be surprised to learn that I'm an INFJ, although the few people on the inside don't doubt it. That's why I am on such a quest to embrace it. I don't have the energy to shape shift anymore. It's either embracing it or losing my mind completely - I'm pretty sure those are my only two options presently  I hope to talk with likeminded people. I don't meet a lot of them.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

***I still love playing board games and party games

Do you collect anything?

***Nope. After living with a minor-grade hoarder throughout my childhood my belongings are fairly sparse

What are your phobias?

***Large snakes. Although I don't really know that this is an irrational "phobia" as they will kill you in a pretty gruesome fashion.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

***I'm not sure. I have a weakness for potatoes and alcohol

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

***Reminiscing about the 90s; Sitting on the couch with my laptop from sun up to sun down unshowered without judgment; Converting people to vegetarians by making pictures of pigs dance in front of their face while they try to eat bacon; web crusading against people like Kanye West and Mel Gibson

What are your top five pet peeves?

***People who take advantage of people; People who Only get their kicks in life through "conquering" one thing after another, please, chill out already; Any forced awkward social activity at work that requires cake or cupcake eating sans alcohol; Sunday nights; M-F mornings

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

***Vegetarian!!! 
Nothing will benefit human health and increase chances for survival of life on Earth as much as the evolution to a vegetarian diet. ~Albert Einstein


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

***Open interpretation of both, but yay

The Death Penalty

***I don't believe in it for the sake of judgment or closure, but you have to keep everyone else safe. Still though, the Death Penalty as opposed to just severe sentences or punishment? Eh, I guess it's very situational.

People are inherently good

***Yay

Destiny

***Not sure

Kissed in the rain

***Yay

Re-reading a good book

***Yay, although I wish I had more time for these sorts of things


----------



## MonieJ

Personal ~

*** Name - *What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*
My name is Simonne but Monie is fine. I have too many nicknames -_-

*Male/Female/Trans?*

Female 

Location - *Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*
I'm from Gainesville,Fl. I live in a lil country town 30 mins away from gvill atm 
Built a house out here so yeaaah 

- *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Spain- I love it and I have some fam there
or rlly anywhere I haven't been yet lol

Age - *How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

21,I think I do,eh >.>


Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

ISTJ and I've known for quite some time 

*What type do you usually test as?*
ISTJ 

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I think sayin I dnt like a type based off one or two ppl is unfair :wink:

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*
Socionics- ISTJ
engram-Type 1 



Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?*

unemployed atm :crying:

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
College atm Major-Vet medicine
*
What is your dream job?*
To be a vet with my own office 

About You ~

*** *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Eh idk I dnt like talkin about myself but I am happy to answer questions(that aren't too personal)

What do I want to get out of this forum- I wanted to meet other ISTJs and other types 

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Eh well I dnt go in toy stores anymore but if they have a book section I'm there

*Do you collect anything?*
Books and wrist bands

*What are your phobias?*
Bugs and heights

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Lol Pasta Weezie- Alfredo noodles with mushroom,chives and shrimp in a white wine alfredo sauce yummy 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Eh my dog, cars, books, certain friends 
*
What are your top five pet peeves?*
Textin and drivin, Being loud in a quiet zone,kids who talk bk to their parents, rule breakers, drunk drivin 

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A day at the beach with some good books and a dinner of pasta weezie with Ppl I love hangin with 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-*Yay*
The Death Penalty-*hm *
Premarital Sex-:mellow:
People are inherently good-*meh*
Destiny-*meh*
Done drugs-*Nay*
Kissed in the rain-*Yay*
Re-reading a good book-*YAY!!*​


----------



## kranthi

thanks for all


----------



## Crymzion

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Ah, my name is Jayme. 
*- Any nicknames? *
Not really, no. At least, not currently. People do call me Jaymes/James, though. Sometimes. But not really. 

** Male/Female/Trans?* 
A fucking female. Hell yeah.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I was born in Arizona. I live in in space. I've yet to return to earth. No story, except for the fact that it's amusing and I like it. Well, I guess you could say I always have my head in the clouds, but that's a different story . . . Right now there is nothing more I would like to do than to do a foreign exchange programme in Japan. I want to escape my life right now--the world is too small beyond what little I've seen. I feel trapped and confined, being in the same place for so long . . .

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Officially, I'm sixteen, but there have been debates. I've been called 20 years old when I was thirteen, and when I was fourteen I was offered wine by two different servers at a wedding. Nobody at school can distinguish my grade--seniors thought I would be graduating with them both freshman _and_ sophomore year. [I just ended sophomore year today. ]



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INTP; I've been reading in on personality theory since perhaps February or January. 

** What type do you usually test as?*
At first I tested INTJ, but now, in every test I take, it's been consistently INTP. Yeah--100% of the time. Unless I thwart the results knowingly. 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not exactly sure. Though I absolutely HATE ESTJ's . . . Ugh. >>;; My mother is one. ;-; Not fun. xP :3

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Derp-de-derp. I'm kind of done with school now so that's next on my list. 


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Psh. Unemployed. I'm too lazy to get a job, and there's nothing I'd do with the money anyway. [Well . . . unless I'm in a bookstore/comic book store/office store/art supplies store. Then I'm basically screwed.]

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Just ended sophomore year today. I dabble in the arts and sciences, the maths and everything else.

*What is your dream job?*
At this point I'm undecided. About late last year, I had a "mid-high-school crisis." I was so sure I wanted to be a graphic designer . . . But now I'm conflicted. I don't know whether I'd want to do genetic engineering, study the universe, become a writer, a video-game designer, or do something to benefit the country: the world, even. I dunno. Ask me when I make up my mind. [Which, in all honesty, is most-probably never.]

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I don't really know how I'd describe myself. I guess it would be in a list of polar opposites: I can be wise beyond my years, or act like I'm five years old and people yell at me. I enjoy sweets, and they make up the majority of what I eat. I am fascinated by anything and anyone, and would rather watch than actively participate. I can spend hours just thinking, or I can't sit still for even a second. I can be amiable and laughing in one second, but as soon as someone says something about something, my mood can darken and sober in the blink of an eye. Literally. I'm a chronic insomniac and I can't stand when things stay the same. I don't particularly like reading, because I don't have the attention span and I also get fairly annoyed at the author for whatever reason. And that's about all I'll say because anything more would just make me uncomfortable. I'm a generally paranoid person. 


*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The video-game section/card-game section. 
*Do you collect anything?* Pokemon cards, Pokemon games, words, pens, journals, manga, anime, sparkly jewelry, make-up, scrapbooking paper, books [though I never read them . . .], and stuff like that . . .
*What are your phobias?* Uhh . . . ? Fine. Lots and lots of people [my brain shuts down.] Vomit. Static environments. Knives. Ovens. Love.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I can already taste the onion soup in my mouth by just imagining it . . . 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Games. Words. Writing. [poetry _and_ prose.] Comics/Manga/Anime. The internet.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Uhh . . . poor grammar? Ignorance. PDAs. The fact that there's an "in-crowd" and and "out-crowd" and generally being judged until we fit into nice, neat, tiny little boxes. Basically, how "popularity" exists at all. I just would rather us all _exist_. And outspoken, judgmental people who sneer at you for saying something wrong [aka this French girl in one of my classes . . .] (yeah. more. inconsistencies, parties where you have to interact with a fuckload of people, and being forced into something you don't want to do. okay. i'm done now.)
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Not being bothered by the likes of humanity. Complete disconnection from the physical world. That, and a bowl of candy. [The digital world is okay, don't worry.]
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I would die without meat. 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* I don't know.
*The Death Penalty* I don't particularly have a view, either way.
*Premarital Sex* Ew.
*People are inherently good* People are people, and are all individual beings. I wrote an essay for school saying basically, without good there is no evil. So I prefer to think of it like we're just entities doing what we do. The reason something is good is because we classify it as good--who's to say good isn't really good? It's all about your frame of reference . . . I deign not to answer, but rather I'll dance around the subject saying, "Meh. I don't know."
*Destiny* Err . . . Nay. It all seems like just an odd string of coincedences to me that people interpret to be "destiny."
*Done drugs* Legal ones. 
*Kissed in the rain* Ew. Gross. Kissing. 
*Re-reading a good book* Meh. If I'm desperate enough.

don't take this as me--i have too many views that i don't want to bore you with: however, i'm pretty sure you're already bored with my ranting. so yeah. the end.


----------



## miss me

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
You come up with something nice.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female

*Location - Finland

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Nice. Always after the miserable weeks there I've dreamed of going back.

*Age - 17. I used to go for someone older in my tween years. Nowadays I go for someone 12.

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP; sadly I have only brief knowledge on other types and the theory behind

*** What type do you usually test as?
ENFP, sometimes ENTP; I used to get INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I really can't say. INTPs tend to impress me. For some (bizarre) reason I find it difficult to get along with INFPs.

Occupation ~

* I'm in high school.

*What is your dream job?
Maybe something of a teacher.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Lately I've identified with ENFP introverted feeling function. I analyze with intuition. I'm looking for zen; usually I like it light. On this forum, I'd like to connect with interesting and/or like-minded individuals.



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - plushies
Do you collect anything? - pretty cards, though I tend to give them away on convenient occasions
What are your phobias? - I have serious phobias of both insects and pregnancy.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - spring, cute children
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - vegetarian


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - whichever way
People are inherently good - nay
Destiny - yay
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - nay ;__;
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## MirrorSmile

Hello 

*Personal ~
*
*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Smiles (for now)

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

** *Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Philippines. Not much to tell.

** *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Somewhere with beautiful landscapes/architecture. Or with rich culture. Like Venice, or New Zealand, or Australia.

** *Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
16. My inner age fluctuates in my opinion.


*Personal(ity) ~
*
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ. I haven't delved much into theories (yet), but I'm interested.

*** What type do you usually test as?
I've been taking tests for years, and I used to get a mix of ISTP (only once, and it was a crappy test to begin with), INFP and INTJ. Now all my tests tell me I'm INTJ, though I think I'm a pretty weak INTJ (I seriously doubt I'm a strong INTJ).

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I get a along with ENFPs. I'm impressed by NTs in general. My least favorite? Hard to say, but I guess ESFP.

** *If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 5w6, 9w1, 2w3. Type:5 (though sometimes when I take tests, my core type switches with my second type, making me a Type 9: Dreamer)


*Occupation ~
*
*** Employed or Unemployed?
I'm 16, so no. Unemployed. College student.

*** What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm taking BS CS.

** *What is your dream job?
Oddly for an INTJ, I don't really have goals. But hey, I'm still young, I have plenty of time. To be vague, I guess I would be a programmer.

*About You ~
*
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm young physically and emotionally, and intellectually on certain aspects. I'm intelligent, but I'm no genius and I know I still have more to learn. I appreciate logic and philosophy, art and literature, music and film. Most things that stimulate my mind, actually. My tests always say I'm an INTJ, but I sincerely doubt that sometimes, other times I completely agree. I hope I can learn more about myself, and even other people, through this forum 


*Other ~
*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Video games \m/ (Though I'm not a full-time gamer.)
_ 
Do you collect anything? _Letters. Things that signify a certain event. Oh, and bottle caps from Sola._

What are your phobias? _Deep water (I can't swim for my own good)._

Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Hard to say. I eat almost anything._

Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Music, good literature, sleeping, seeing other people debate, researching on whatever interests me._

What are your top five pet peeves?
_Bad grammar. (I forgive mistakes since I also make mistakes, as long as they are kept to a minimum)_
_P30pl3z hu typ lik diz__
Too much make-up that it looks ridiculous

I don't have a lot of pet peeves, really. Or maybe I can't think of two more at the moment.
_
What would a perfect day be like for you?
_A bit cold, nighttime, maybe there's even a storm (I love rain and lightning), and I'm curled up in bed with a hot choco and something to read._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _I'm no vegetarian, but I'll always prefer veggies over meat._

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls. _Yay_
The Death Penalty. _Nay_
Premarital Sex. _Nay_
People are inherently good. _Yay (at some point at least)_
Destiny. _Yay (on certain events)_
Done drugs. _Nay_
Kissed in the rain. _Nay_
Re-reading a good book. _Yay_


----------



## thepgo

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My real _name: Paweł_(Paul in english), at Forums, I usually get called 'pGo', from my nickname.
- Any nicknames?
_I'm called Woody IRL, but I'll kill you if you try this here ;p_
*** Male/Female/Trans?
_Male_
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Poland, small town in Wielkopolska. Moving to Poznan in a few months to study.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_I'd love to try to live in Japan. I love their culture. I'd like to at least visit japan once.
_ Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
18, I think I act like one... though i encountered lots of people that thought I'm over 20 so I guess I may act like that.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INFP, I've been interested in this for a few years now._

*** What type do you usually test as?
_INFP, I used to have problems with distinguishing T or F clearly, but I came to conclusion that I'm an extremely intelligent INFP_
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Depends on people, not any common rule here.
But I tend to detect other INFP quickly and feel good around them. My best friend(turning into lover) is INFP.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram was the first personality test i encountered, always came up as 4w5

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_Unemployed, working part time(or rather helping) in one of two shops owned by my familu._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_Currently finished high school, and going to Institute of Technology, Robotics and Control Engineering_
What is your dream job?
Don't really know... probably a Football player. I'm awesome at sports, and sometimes regret not trying to go pro.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well, I'm not good at talking about myself really. Obviously, I'm an INFP, so you'll have a basic view of me. I'm an extremely laid back and intelligent one. I love music. I mean I LOVE MUSIC. I'm an audiophile too, so I've got a pretty neat audio equipment. I listen to music anywhere and anywhen I can. I'm an Anime fan too, not really experienced one, but ~80 series and still watching you can find me at anime-planet.com. I love football too, I'm FC Barcelona fan(no, not a one season glory hunter). I grew up in IT family, so I'm pretty good with computers too(people around me say I'm a hacker, but I'm not as good as that)

What I hope to get out of this forum? Oh, I wonder. I just happened to find it a few times in google, and thought "why shouldn't I try to hang out here?", so it just happened.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _PC games or sports equipment._
Do you collect anything? _Starting a little manga collection_
What are your phobias? _bees and those flying stinging things(I'm allergic, so I avoid them as much as I can)_. I hate unknown situations too.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lots of favourite, but mostly pizzaa
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Music, doing sports(like football, basketball), and long, warm hugs with my closest friend_/lover
What are your top five pet peeves? _Idiocy, close-mindness_
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Me and my lover_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Rather meat._


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Maybe. But that doesn't concern me, really._ I just live my own life.
The Death Penalty _Don't care. Rather Yay._
Premarital Sex _Yay._
People are inherently good _Yay._
Destiny _Nay._
Done drugs _Nay._
Kissed in the rain _Not yet, but fuck yay._
Re-reading a good book _YAY_


----------



## followmein2thedark

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Amber
- Any nicknames? Brownie

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Maryland
Where do you live today? Louisiana
Any interesting story behind that? Yes, I moved down here bc my grandfather was in the Air Forces and came here for Barksdale, and I just simply could not be without him or my grandmother.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Well, I am going to California today for 10 days! So, thats enough for me! 

Age - How old are you? 17
Do you think you act your age? No, I'm pretty sure I act older (at times), but (other times) I act younger.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Well, I have ADHD so sometimes I'll act like iI'm 5 but others I'll act like I'm 25. 

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFJ- Giver. About 2 years. 

*** What type do you usually test as? The Giver. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I love to be around the Healers, IN--something... I don't remember. and least...hmm... thats hard...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? For the Enneargram, I was a Type 7 with a 6th wing!  That was interesting!



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed for now, but will start working with my colleges catering service in the fall.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I just graduated from high school and shall be starting LA Tech in the Fall Semester to Double Major in Photography and Journalism. My minor will be earned in Business. 
What is your dream job? I plan on being a college professor and teaching photojournalism.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Okay, well, I have overcome many obstacles in life and become a much better person of them. I plan to share my trials and tribulations on this forum to hopefully help others in theirs. I also plan on maybe learning more about myself in the process.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Thats hard! I love seeing the kids books and how much theyve changed!
Do you collect anything? Bows! (hair)
What are your phobias? Lets see, I am extremely scared of getting fat!
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Well, I'm not very good at that, mostly because I don't have a favorite food, i love all food!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Oh, zebras, the color yellow, school, music, Lady GaGa, books (libraries), etc.! )
What are your top five pet peeves? 1) Hypocrisy, 2) Being yelled at, 3) people saying they are disappointed in me, 4) Not attaining what I feel is good enough for myself, 5) Seeing people being abused
What would a perfect day be like for you? Great weather, lounging outside with a good book, and listening to mozart 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both is good for me


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay.
The Death Penalty- Nay.
Premarital Sex- indifferent.
People are inherently good- Nay.
Destiny- Yay.
Done drugs- Prescrption haha
Kissed in the rain- yay!
Re-reading a good book- yay!


This was fun!


----------



## Fortis

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Kevin 
- Any nicknames? None, really (maybe kev?)

*** Male

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I currently don't know my Myers-Briggs personality type (I do know that I am a xNFx however) I have been reading on personality theory for only a few months now. =D 

*** What type do you usually test as?
I normally test as an INFJ or an ENFJ though sometimes I end up testing as an ENFP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I really don't have a favorite or least favorite. =D

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

4(w5) On the Enneargram (although I’m unsure on its accuracy).

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Currently Unemployed as a student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I’m currently undeclared =s 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


Well, I’m a kind and unique individual who has overcome challenges and hopes to continue growing. I enjoy being with my friends (usually playing video games or watching anime), I also enjoy philosophy and debate. My favorite food is pizza and my favorite show is Scrubs. I’m also a very good artist. I hope to use this forum to gain a better understanding of myself as a person and a better understanding of others. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video game section =D 
Do you collect anything? Nothing 
What are your phobias? Heights 0.o
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Umm………… steamy, gooey, stuff-crust, cheese pizza.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Epiphanies – reaching a deep, heart-felt truth, Hanging out with friends, Drawing. 
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. When things don’t work (technology-wise) 2. When people don’t listen 3. Letting others down 4. When people don’t show simple respect/common courtesy 5. Close-mindedness. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Having a good time with my friends and achieving whatever goal I established for myself (getting good grades).
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yah
The Death Penalty – Neutral 
Premarital Sex – Neutral 
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny – Yay?
Done drugs – Nay!
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## evergreen

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Jordan

- Any nicknames? JR (my hood name haha)

* Male/Female/Trans? Male lol

Location - Where were you originally born? Longview, Washington 
Where do you live today? Kelso, Washington
Any interesting story behind that? 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Italy, I like the food and physical aspects of the people haha

Age - How old are you? 19
Do you think you act your age? Yes, I can when necessary. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ESFP, I've known about it since High school, wasn't as interested in it then. Now I've come to use it as tool to figure out how and why I get along or don't get along with certain people

* What type do you usually test as?
ESFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no idea, I'm thinking J's for some reason.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
There was one that was like 7w6?


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
My major is atmospheric sciences
What is your dream job?
Meteorologist

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm no good at describing myself without going too much into it.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? umm robots?
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Strange dogs and sketchy people.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pizzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Some of the things that you give you jollies? hahha wtf are jollies? I guess nice things and nice people.
What are your top five pet peeves? 
People who like to openly talk about my personal business aloud without consulting me first.
Assholes.
Bitches.
People who get in the way of my plans.
People who think their ugly who aren't
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Getting ready for the day. GOing out do things during the day, then go out at night and have some fun 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, Meat>Vegetables though


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Nay
The Death Penalty-Meh
Premarital Sex-Yay
People are inherently good-Nay
Destiny-Yay
Done drugs-Yay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay(I don't really like reading though, I am a excellent reader though!)


----------



## Malx

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Um whatever I guess as long as I know you're talking to me and it isn't offensive lol*


* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*Canada, Canada, and no not really... unless you really want to sit here and read a small biography.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I love traveling... so almost anywhere would be good.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 21 and sometimes I act like a child, sometimes I act like an old soul. It depends on my mood *




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*ENTP... I've known about MBTI for about 5 years but have studied it on and off.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*I've typed as an ISFP before then went to INTP and after thorough research I concluded that I'm indeed an ENTP. Being in a very unhealthy state (working on it!) does not contribute to accurate test results.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I usually get along really well with everyone and find things I like about most people I meet. If I don't like them, I'm usually great at ignoring their existence. I have to say though, that it's people I'm stuck with (in a good way) like family who can really rub me the wrong way. And they are usually Js or SJs... Mostly because my behaviour contradicts their values... Like not waking up at 7am (or earlier) or cleaning my room or being obedient and not lying or challenging what people say :tongue: That can be a bit tough.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*For Enneagram I tested as 3w7 which I'm not sure is accurate. After doing a little reading 3w4 made more sense.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed.*

What is your dream job?
*I have about 8 dream jobs that would be dandy for a couple years then likely fade to disinterest.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I think I'm writing enough about myself :tongue: I've already been getting a lot out of this forum as to better understanding that I'm not a crazy, wacked out, wierdo... I'm just a normally, abnormal ENTP. Scratch that, I'm still a bit crazy and wierd sometimes :wink: *

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Board games*
Do you collect anything?
*Dust...*
What are your phobias?
*Shots*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Chips... that's all that needs to be said *drools**
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Performing for people. Trying something new. Seeing that people are giving positive reactions to whatever it is I'm doing or saying. Coming up with smart and simple ideas for problems.*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*NOISY EATERS. Dogs licking themselves. My hamster chewing her cage at night waking me up. "I'm right and that's the way it is" attitudes. Clothes that don't really fit people. Oh and bad hygiene and dirty habits like picking wedgies in front of everyone or spitting (unless of course you're spitting because you've been sucking on Willy Wonka's Rainbow Drops).*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Probably an imperfect one. Where's the challenge or excitement in a perfect one?*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Meat diet, I'm too picky to be a vegetarian.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay?
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Yay-ish
Destiny - Yay/Nay... 
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay - Singing in the rain maybe 
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## folx

Hi everyone, i'm new here 


Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*just Folx will do, but my real name is Agni*
- Any nicknames?
*hmm.. my friends call me panda?*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I live in Indonesia, there's no interesting story i just happen to born here, but i don't plan to live here forever.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*New York. visit a friend there*


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 18. sometimes i act very childish and playful but there's also times when i act so serious and think like an old woman. maybe 25-ish?
*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTP, i just discovered this personality type thing a few weeks ago when i was reading some interview. *


* What type do you usually test as?
*INTP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Well, i don't know. I haven't studied about this enough to know which one is my favorite.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneagram : 7w6*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*My major is Photography*

What is your dream job?
*I have a dream to be a fashion photographer or art photographer and when the time is right i'd like to expand and make films*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Hmm.. i like a lot of things, especially art. unlike another INTP, i don't like maths and sciences. I love fashion, during fashion month i usually watch the shows by internet streaming. My favorite fashion designer is Ann Demeulemeester and Yohji Yamamoto (such an introvert taste, tbh). My favorite photographer is Francesca Woodman, Duane Michals, Peter Lindbergh, and Martina Hoogland-Ivanow. Philosophy fascinated me a lot and my favorite philosopher is Sartre*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Dolls. i like cute animals :3*

Do you collect anything?
*i collect old manual lenses, plastic cameras, and photography books *

What are your phobias?
*I have Trypophobia. *

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*hnnggg i like chinese food, i don't have favourite food actually, i eat almost everything*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*cute kittens & pandas. Intelligent conversation, philosophical movies, good music, beautiful models, books. doing spontaneous crazy thing with my close friends.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Tacky pictures
Tacky clothes
snobs
close minded people
overly religious people.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*go out bring a camera, photograph people, biking and spend time in the bookstore/library ALONE* 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*both, i guess*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls * Nay
The Death Penalty * Yay
Premarital Sex * Yay
People are inherently good * Nay
Destiny * Nay
Done drugs * Nay
Kissed in the rain * Yay
Re-reading a good book * Yay


----------



## Hardstyler

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Jordan or Jay*


*** Male/Female/Trans?
**Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

** San Francisco,CA Current. Born in SoCal*

Age - 18

Personal(ity) ~ 

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
*ENFP and I'm 100% sure sometimes my Fe gets in the way and make me pretend im a ENFJ sometimes*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*ENFP or ENFJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Most favorite are definitely NFs and NTs I get along with SPs and SJs but not as well.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results.*In Signature Below :happy:*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? 
*Employed as a EMT-B Intern for San Francisco EMS and Cal-fire*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
*High School Graduate,EMT-B and planning to go for Fire Science/ Tech or maybe a Biology or Humanities major.*

What is your dream job?
*Firefighter. Why? Because I love the feeling of giving back to the community, and being heroic.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Independent Minor at age 16.5. Became fully independent and self-sufficient at 17. Got a car at 18. I don't pay for my car insurance :wink:. I pay 1/4th of the rent with 3 people. Local DJ, US Navy Certified Master Jumper (Parachuting or skydiving as you civis call it) EMT, Hazmat Tech, Cal-fire certified fire fighter. Professional Procrastinator and Bser. Always lose my car keys despite the fact I there always on my hip with a carabiner. Um....



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?- Model Airplanes and Ships
Do you collect anything? Zippos
What are your phobias? Phobophobia the fear of fear itself.
Describe your favorite food until you drool. I EAT EVERYTHING!!!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cake,Ice Cream sugary goodness
What are your top five pet peeves?
*People walking real slow infront of me.
*People telling me what to do
*People always forgetting where they park there car.
*Kids who don't shut up
*People falsely accusing me
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Partial cloudy with a 100% chance of fun
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm just a plain out carnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay!
The Death Penalty - Nay!
Premarital Sex - Yay! 
People are inherently good - Yay!
Destiny - Yea!
Done drugs - Yup but I stopped. I just drink now.
Kissed in the rain - Yay!
Re-reading a good book - Yea!



​


----------



## krach09

Personal ~
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Call me by my screen name 

*- Any nicknames?*
A few but screen name is fine...

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born and bred in Singapore

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Hawaii for the beaches

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

27 but I feel much older because, I lost my dad 8 years ago and was forced to grow up  


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ. I have been studying MBTI for a couple of years now.

** What type do you usually test as?*
Most of the time; INFJ (proud of it!)

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I never really thought about it but the emotional types "get" me quicker than the loud, expressive ones.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I am Type 2, Helper.

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed - General administration in an investment company

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Currently pursuing my master in counselling, bachelor major is communications. 

*What is your dream job?*
Counsellor 

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I am a complex being but accepting in various ways. I enjoy thought provoking conversations and a good laugh. A cup of tea and a book is all the solitude I need when I cannot face the chaos. I love sleep because I dont get enough of it.Music and dance is my secret passion. I enjoy learning and experiencing exotic cultures. Food is my weakness. I cannot stand superficiality in people, materialism and propoganda. I am always keeping it real


----------



## theanicetamuse

*INTRO..*

My name is *Natasja*, i am 26 years young (yet i am not quite sure what happened to the last 10 years) i am female.. Friends and family either call me tash, tasha or tashie although i have been given various other nicknames. 

I was born and currently reside in Sydney, Australia.. Both of my parents were born in New Zealand. I would love to eventually head overseas after travelling the globe (when i save some moolah of course) to set up home in Canada perhaps?.. 

*STUFF..*

My MBTI is ENFP although i swing between that and ENFJ (annoying mix i know =P) I only discovered MBTI this last 12 months. I get along well with INFPs, INTJs, INFJs, ENFJs and other ENFPs.. but i am able to get on with most people in a general sense.

My Enneagram type is: 7w8 & my Big 5 type is: Sxua|I| (that looks a bit naughty doesn't it?)

*ABOUT ME..*

I currently work with, support and train adults with a disability.. i am hoping to get into university next year as i would love to study Psychology!.. i wish to specialise in Psychopathology as i have a fascination with the Human mind, it's causes, it's effects, affects and irregularities.. I ideally would love to research and teach others about Mental Illness.. awareness is after all - half the cure. 

A little bit about me.. well i tend to talk a lot, i love to read both fiction and non fiction books and also enjoy writing reality based fiction. I have an unhealthy obsession with unicorns, faeries, turtles, fluffy white Persian kittens, alternative & abstract art, jazzy soulful music and vintage clothing.. all things alternative and a little off beat of course. I love to sing, dance and laugh.. i enjoy going to festivals and music shows, i love any excuse to dress up and be with friends.

*RANDOM..*

Favourite section in the toy store - *Currently the My Little Pony section!*
Do you collect anything? - *Random postcards, fancy scarves.*
What are your phobias? - *Haha.. Seaweed! Also enclosed places & controlling people.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool - *Home-made Banana Cake warmed with a side of vanilla ice cream & ice magic = Yummy!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - *Good music, Good company, Good wine, Good times.. XD*
What are your top five pet peeves? - *Arrogance, Dishonesty, Deception, Being ignored & Limitations.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? - *Sun shining, beautiful breeze.. surrounded by nature, good friends, good music & good wine!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - *Veggies all the way!*

*YAY or NAY..*

God and Souls -* God & Yay!*
The Death Penalty - *Nay!*
Premarital Sex -* Nay.. but unfortunately i did =/*
People are inherently good - *Yay!*
Destiny - *Yay!*
Done drugs - *Yay, but wish i hadn't =/*
Kissed in the rain - *Yay!*
Re-reading a good book - *Double Yay!*


----------



## Octagon

Personal ~

*** Name - Peter.
Pete is fine.

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male (last time I looked  .)

Location - I've never been out of Australia. I was born in the Melbourne suburb of Werribee but now live about 45 minutes drive away in Brunswick. I feel reasonably comfortable here because I'm around many fellow weirdos  .

Until recently, I would've said I wanted to go to Japan. I'd feel bad there with so many people now homeless  . Poor things.

Age - 31. Living alone, I've had to mature somewhat, but I still can be a big kid when the need arises  .


Personal(ity) ~

I've taken personality tests here and there but know very little about them and couldn't tell you what I usually score as.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? I got my secondary school certificate eventually  .

What is your dream job? Professional songwriter. I'm doing it just for fun currently.


About You ~

I'm constantly seeking out new learning opportunities. I'm very creative. I'm very passionate. To quote the great philosopher Jewel "Please be careful with me, I'm sensitive and I'd like to stay that way.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? It depends on the type of 'toy-store' ;P .
Do you collect anything? CDs, DVDs, electronic games. I'm a bit of a hoarder :blushed:
What are your phobias? I have anxiety issues so I'm generally very nervous around other people.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love food. Thai curries have been hitting the spot lately.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? writing satisfying music, feeling the shower water hit just the right spot on my back
What are your top five pet peeves? people who lie to me, people who falsely accuse me, public transport ticket inspectors, bouncers who always find some reason why I can't enter their precious club, bag checks in shops. Whew, I feel better now  .
What would a perfect day be like for you? Great music, sex with someone special, cold alchoholic apple cider, exotic cheeses, cuddling up with someone special watching some of my favorite movies...
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer a meat diet but I enjoy vegetarian food sometimes.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- nope
The Death Penalty- for the real turds
Premarital Sex- yep
People are inherently good- that stuff's subjective
Destiny- nope
Done drugs- nope
Kissed in the rain- nope
Re-reading a good book- nope


----------



## Eleusi

Ok,here we go!

Personal ~​ 
*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?_Roberto(that's my name!)_
- Any nicknames?Wolfy_(I know it's wierd,but that's my only nickname!)_​ 
*** Male/Female/Trans?Male​ 
Location - Where were you originally born?-_Italy,frosinone.I still live there,unfortunately_:sad:
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_I would go to dublin,just for fun!_​ 
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm 22,but I think I act a bit younger(20-21)..._​ 



Personal(ity) ~​ 
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_I'm an ENFP,but I discovered it only recently...I don't think a resemble an ENFP...even though I have traits of it!_​ 
*** What type do you usually test as?_I test usually as an I-ENFP_​ 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_ISTJ,probably are my least favourites...most favourites,NF's!_​ 


Occupation ~​ 
*** Employed or Unemployed?_Unemployed,I'm still a university student!_​ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major._My major(for now),is cultural heritage promotion...yet I'm longing for that master in art history!_​ 
What is your dream job?_I wish for anything that puts me in contact with people!_​ 

About You ~​ 
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.​ 
_I'm the kindness personified,yet I'm quite chaotic and..yes,unpredictable.I would describe myself as a kind,gentle person,skilled with people,but unfamiliar with these kind of forums!I hope I can learn more about me,make new friends!_​ 


Other ~​ 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_Video-game store!_
Do you collect anything?_No,nothing_
What are your phobias?_Nothing in particular!_
What would a perfect day be like for you?_Breakfast,meeting with friends,going out,party 'till night,return to home,sex,sleep._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_Both!_​ 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
God and Souls_ I don't think this material world is the only one we have...there must be something else,we we leave it!_
The Death Penalty _If you kill an innocent,you have killed an innocent._
Premarital Sex _If you're engaged,if you love that person,if you're sure that she is right for you..why not!_
People are inherently good _People are neutral...most are good though_
Destiny _Why we should'nt be able to choose our destiny...the thing you call destiny is the life you have created by yourself!_
Done drugs _Never!_
Re-reading a good book:_I did it,but not immediately!I usually let pass time between the two reads!_​ 





~ ​


----------



## happygoluckyFIN

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?

HGL is short and good

*** Male

Location - 

Born in Kotka, Finland (means eagle), I live now in Helsinki, nothing interesting about that, just moved to study :tongue:
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to one very interesting girl and ask her out but have no idea where she lives/hangs out :laughing:

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 

22 years old, maybe acting like couple years younger. My team mate sayed I have long way to mature and room mate told me that only small children like to wear bright colored clothes that I usually use :tongue:




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 

Think its ESFP, I did this test about month ago. I have read one book and lots of text in internet about theory (well most about my own type, have to admit)

*** What type do you usually test as?

ESFP usually, sometimes ISFP but I think thats not me

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Don't know much about types, well I like people who have F in their type I guess

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I have taken one test ( I don't know what was its name) in employment office and I got similar results to ESFP



Occupation ~

*** Employed yes
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

In university, trying to get to university of applied science (physiotherapists line)

What is your dream job? 

Physiotherapist


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I would like to think myself as funny, lively type who likes to do sports and is nice person. Hope I get out information about different types and come to know other ESFP and also myself.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Legos :laughing:
Do you collect anything? Weird looks about my clothes :tongue:
What are your phobias? Mild social fobia, getting better all the time
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Chinese food
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Have no idea what that means :laughing:
What are your top five pet peeves? ...?
What would a perfect day be like for you? Good food, friends and sports
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm too thin already, can eat what I want (sorry)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay 
Re-reading a good book Yay (11 times with one)


Thank you


----------



## ckrawiec

Hello there 

Personal

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames? Call me Catherine. Any nickname that generally goes along with Catherine is fine. So Cat, Cath, Katie, anything basically. 

Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Still live in the same old place.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I just went on a trip with school to Europe. We went to France, Belgium, The Netherlands, Germany, Austria, and Switzerland. All were really beautiful, but I liked Germany and Austria the most so I guess there. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? I'm 15 but I think I tend to act a little older. It depends on who I'm around and the situation though. There's always some time for silliness, after all  




Personal(ity)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ. I became interested in it ever since we took a quiz in a health class and I was the only one who got this type.

What type do you usually test as? I've always tested as an INTJ

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know too much about any of them to say... In general I don't like when people get over emotional about things they have no control over. I'd say that's typical of all INTJ's though. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram 6w5

Occupation

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed 
What is your education? High school student
What is your dream job? Not really sure right now. Chemical engineering seems neat. 


About You

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I love listening to and playing music. I always tend to chose math and science over liberal arts because there's a set way and one answer. I love to argue, but not because it sets a hostile tone. I think I just like proving to myself that I'm right. And if I'm not right, I like finding out what is right. The arguing is something I think people get bothered by. I can have an argument with someone and still be in a completely good mood, but it seems like every time I get into it with someone they take it as an attack on them personally. 

Ultimately, I want to learn more about myself from talking to other INTJ's and then learn about other types. 


Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games, legos, board/card games

Do you collect anything? video games  haha

What are your phobias? I really don't know. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Any kind of shell fish. Lobster with butter mmmm

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Finishing a marching band show knowing that I did well, listening to drumcorps, scoring well on a final or especially big test

What are your top five pet peeves? Liars. Overly emotional people. when people see things only one way. an unwillingness to debate things. arrogance mixed with rudeness (its okay to think you're smarter than someone/ better at something, because chances are, you are. you don't have to flaunt it unnecessarily though or think that because you are superior it gives you right to treat the other person like crap) 

What would a perfect day be like for you? A day when I don't have to worry about deadlines, and where I can just let go and have a good time. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I think I have a pretty balanced diet. I like beef, fish, and chicken, but I love carrots and cucumbers and other veggies and stuff. 


Other Other

God and Souls: Not sure. leaning towards no 
The Death Penalty: Yes.
Premarital Sex: Yes.
People are inherently good: Yes.
Destiny: no
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: Yes.
Re-reading a good book: Yes.


----------



## CyberHiker

Personal

Hello !

Name - 
CyberHiker
Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
My mother is a second generation Polish immigrant and my father is Libyan. I was born in Germany and went to an American School in Tunisia and am currently going to an American school in Dubai.


Age - How old are you? 
15 years old.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What type do you usually test as?
I have consistently been typed as an INTP but INTJ comes up often which I think can be attributed to my father 


What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have friends from all temperaments, but my inner circle consists of an INFJ, ESFP, ESTP, INFP, ESFJ, ISTP and ISFP.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I usually type Enneagram 5w6 with sp/so variant.


Occupation ~
Student

What is your dream job?
Physicist or Criminal Investigator


About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm kind of a lurker on INTP Central and I have an account on Typology Central which I rarely use. The reason I joined this forum was because of the lack of type balance on INTP central and the lack of activity on Typology Central. Hopefully I'll get to like this forum 



Other ~


Do you collect anything?
Rocks, CD's, Posters, Books
What are your phobias?
Jellyfish
What are your top five pet peeves?
People who don't consider other perspectives, Very controlling people, hair dryers, Fanboys, Racists



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
(Maybe)
The Death Penalty
(Yay)
Premarital Sex
(Yay)
People are inherently good
(Nay)
Destiny
(Nay)
Done drugs
(Nay)
Kissed in the rain
(Nay)
Re-reading a good book
(Yay)


----------



## Bottlecaps

-I'd prefer it if you call me Bottlecaps. I'm not going to tell any of you my actual name.

-Female.

-I'm fourteen, and have been told I'm more mature than my peers. I don't exactly understand how.

-My personality type is INFJ. I've dabbled in such a topic when I was thirteen, but revisited it once again now. I suppose it's not very long...

-INFJ.

-I honestly don't know.

-Where I live I'm not allowed to get a job.

-I am perhaps a bit socially awkward. I'm not used to talking with people online that much yet. I guess I can be a bit interesting? This is hard to do, describing myself... I hope I get some information about all Personality Types in this forum.

-I like bottlecaps, and used to collect them. Hence my username on here.


----------



## rycbar

Personal

* Gadfly, Joseph
* Male

*Location* - Chicago
- *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* The beautiful city of Paris. 

*Age *- Twenty (20). I have been told I act as if I am an "old soul". Such an expression has occurred even in the earlier years of my youth.

Personal(ity) ~

* INTJ 

* I treat all types equally I do not place judgement on a person by his or her type unless their character calls for it.

Occupation ~

* Employed

*What is your education?* In college. Media & Communications major - Film/direction. English/Teaching.

*What is your dream job?* Film director.

About You ~

* A brief paragraph about myself, huh? Well, there's one sentence. Oh yes, he we have another. I am too modest to describe myself, or perhaps it is something I cannot be bothered with.

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* LEGO
*Do you collect anything?* Literature
*What are your phobias?* Women
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Chinese. Drool.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Stupid people.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Only five?
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleep. All day.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* One requires both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* - Nay/Yay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Yay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* - Nay
*Done drugs* - Yay (once)
*Kissed in the rain* - Yay (often)
*Re-reading a good book* - Yay (often)


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

Personal

Name 
Q. What do you preferred to be called?
My name is Samia but I don't mind if anyone calls me by my name or username.

Q. Any nicknames?
My friends call me Sam Ham and my brother used to call me Samosa which i really hated but he stopped now. He called me that when I was like 9 years old one day we went pass a block of flats that said Famosa so.... well you know what he did so he started calling me Samosa Famosa Fat Girl 2... fat girl 1 was my mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Q. Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location 
Q. Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
I was born in London... still living in london.

Q. If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Home, i miss my home and bed and everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Age 
Q. How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
i'm 15 but i definitely act like a five year old around my friends but when around new people i act really mature until they get to know me...

Q. What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an ENFP i found this out like a year ago.

Q. What type do you usually test as?
ENFP then ESFP.

Q. What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like all types but i do have favourites, INTJs, ESFPs and INFJs.

Q. If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I'm a type 7 i have taken socionics and i also got ENFP.

Q. Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

Q.What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Secondary School nearly finished then i'm on my way to sixth form!!!!

Q. What is your dream job?
i want to be a psychologist

Q. Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'll say i'm popular, funny and know how to have a good time. I can be serious and really annoying. Oh god im really really clumsy so i trip a lot i remeber when i went to thorpe park it was the end of a water ride i started to get out and fell flat on my face, people were laughing but i joined in, and think thats got to be one of the nice things about me that i don't let things get to me. i found out about MBTI by reading a book absolutely nothing about psychology so this is kinda of a stupid way to find out about MBTI. i was reading the princess diaries, i used to like but now im like ehhh, so i tried out the test this was like when i think i turned 14 i was looking about the whole MBTI thing on the internet when i found personality cafe i was reading the threads and comments for about 7 months till i decided to join it.

Q. What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
the teddies...

Q. Do you collect anything?
nothing...

Q. What are your phobias?
birds... i really really hate them im not scared of them... until they fly really low over my head which is normal.

Q. Describe your favourite food until you drool.
pizza.................................................................................................................................

Q. Some of the things that you give you jollies?
books, my friends, food (mainly junk), doing sit ups, my blackberry i remember when i lost it oh my god i was so scared, 

Q. What are your top five pet peeves?
ignorant people, intolerant people, fake people, chewing gum on the pavement, backstabbers

Q. What would a perfect day be like for you?
laying in bed with a good book and a large bar of galaxy cook crumble

Q. Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
i would become a vegetarian if i didnt like chicken the rest eugh i hate other meat so i'll say a both but i hate vegetables too except from carrots and potatoes 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - maybe
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay.
People are inherently good - Yay.
Destiny - maybe
Done drugs - Nay.
Kissed in the rain - Nay.
Re-reading a good book - Yay.


----------



## AreYouEvenThere

Personal 

AreYouEvenThere, or maybe you should just use the acronym AYET? It doesn't bother me, call me whatever you want.

Female

Location - Singapore, Singapore. For now and probably for the next 6 years. 
Currently living with my parents (like I have a choice)

If I could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment it'd be New York because I think the culture is amazing.

I'm 16 and relative to others around me, I definitely do NOT act my age. Though, I'm not sure how old exactly :/

Personal(ity) ~

I'm an INTJ female (shocking I know!) And I've been into MBTI for about a year. Nothing too heavy but I guess I could say I know my way around. Mostly just analyzing my class with a fellow INTJ, like I've said, it's mostly superficial.

Mostly jumping through INTJ and INTP at the moment. Last checked I was 1% J.

Ahaha. I can't stand being around high ExFx females. I don't know what it is about them but they just make my head hurt.

Hm, I think I'm a 5w6, not too certain about that one though.


Occupation ~

Is being a student considered a job? Because it sure does feel like it.

My dream job would be either be Photojournalism or something to do with Sociology (I'm not sure how to go about that one though)


About You ~

{Screw Paragraphs}

Like books.
Listens to every genre of music but country and Top 40.
Avid Minecrafter.
Hate crowds with a passion.
Horribly awkward

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The one with all the video games.

Do you collect anything? Old film cameras. 

What are your phobias? Nothing, I'm rational.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Baked rice, fresh out of the oven, topped with cheese and *drools* 

What are your top five pet peeves? Large groups of people. When people complain about something/someone and refuses to do anything about it except carrying on complaining. Bad grammar. Loud, boisterous 16 year old females. Irrationality.

What would a perfect day be like for you? A good breakfast and walking around town with my camera before heading to a concert at night (because as much as I hate crowds, I love live music more)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat. I like meat. Or I hate vegetables, I can't remember.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Yay (as long as I'm not on the receiving end)*
Premarital Sex *Meh*
People are inherently good *Yay. (I think)*
Destiny *Meh*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay!*


----------



## luxurieux

*Personal ~*​ 
_Name -_ My real name is Stephanie. My friends call me Ralts. It's a Pokemon reference, but you may call me whatever you like.
*-*Female​ 
_Location _- 
I was born in the Eastern United States and I'm still here. I've lived in the same location my entire life. Pretty boring.
- _If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _
Japan, without a doubt. It's always been my dream to go to Japan. I now want to travel the world, but I'm starting in Italy/Greece next summer.​ 
_Age _- I'm 16 years old. I believe I act much older than I am. I often have people tell me that they can't believe I'm only 16 because I'm so different from other teenagers.​ 
*Personal(ity)* ~​ 
_*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _
-I am an INTP without a doubt. I first started reading up on personality theory about 4 years ago.​ 
_*** What type do you usually test as?_
-I always test as INTP. As many times as I've taken it in the past, I get the same results. Which is a pretty good indicator that it's correct, in my opinion.​ 
_*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
-There isn't a particular personality type that I dislike, but I'm not too fond of ES types. Which sucks for me, my whole family is full of them.​ 
_*** If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
-I've taken the Big 5 test, but I can't remember my results. My Enneargram was 5w6, I believe.​ 
*Occupation ~*​ 
*** Unemployed!​ 
_*** What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
-Well, I'm still a high school student.​ 
***_ What is your dream job?_
Don't really have a dream job. I can't decide.​ 
*About You ~*​ 
***_ Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
- I don't really know what to say except that I'm really loking forward to interacting with other INTPs. They're hard to come by, especially where I dwell. I don't think I've ever met another INTP.​ 
*Other ~*​ 
_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
-Do video games count? Hahah.
_Do you collect anything?_
-Books. Lots and lots of books.
_What are your phobias?_
-I'm not sure if they're phobias exactly, but I have a fear of heights, and the dark coincidentally. Which isn't such an absurd fear after all. 
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
-Mm, anything sweet. Can't really be described.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
-Books, music, carbs, writing, thunder storms, and lying on the ground.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_
-Stupid people, rude people, ignorant people, untied shoelaces, and un-straight lines.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
-I had to do an assignment like this for Psychology. I really, really don't feel like repeating it...
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
-Both, though I really hate most vegetables.​ 
*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*​ 
_God and Souls - _Yay
_The Death Penalty - _Yay
_Premarital Sex - _Neutral?
_People are inherently good - _Yay
_Destiny - _Nay
_Done drugs - _Nay
_Kissed in the rain - _Nay
_Re-reading a good book - _Yay, definitely, yay​


----------



## kiki_katastrophe

Personal ~

***  *Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*_ Miranda _

** ** Male/Female/Trans?
*_Female_
*
**Location
- Where were you originally born? 
*_Jacksonville, Arkansas_
*- Where do you live today?
*_Wisconsin_
*
Age 
- How old are you? 
*_18_
*- Do you think you act your age? 
* _Of course not._
*- If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *_Honestly, it varies on my mood. When it comes to issues and topics I have strong interests/beliefs
in, I act way older. If I'm in a good mood and with certain people, I tend to act like I'm 5. My "default 
age" is around 22. _


Personal(ity)  ~

** ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* _As far as I know, I'm an _ISTJ. _Eh, I was introduced to it in an Intro to Psychology class when I was
a Junior/ in 10th grade, but I didn't really get into it for long. _ 

** ** What type do you usually test as?
* _Not really sure, I can't remember a lot from when I had that class._

** ** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*_Sadly, I still have to study the other personality types, so I have no idea._


Occupation  ~

** ** Employed or Unemployed?
*_Unemployed sadly_
* - What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *
_Still in High School (didn't pass 12th grade because of personal crap). _

* - What is your dream job? *
_Hm. I wanna go into Neuropsychopharmacology research and study the affects and connections 
between the brain itself and the mind during drug addiction._


About You  ~
*
* ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
* I'm not good at writing paragraphs about myself, so I'll just leave you all with this:_
I Am: _Analytical. Anxious. Awkward. Compulsive. Curious. Cynical. Dramatic.
A Freak. A Misanthrope. Obsessive. An Outcast. A Pacifist. A Perfectionist.
Random. Sarcastic. Self-Aware. Thoughtful. Timid._
To learn more about myself. _


Other  ~

*- What are your phobias?
*_Bugs/Insects. Dying. Falling. Heights. Social Situations (i.e: speeches, get togethers, talking on the
phone, etc). _

* - What are your top five pet peeves?
*_Oh boy... This isn't in order.
_1) _Religious extremists and radicals_
2) _Nothing being in alphabetical (and chronological) order _ 
3) _People not picking up after themselves._
4) _Bigotry, hypocrites, ignorance, liars, single-mindedness _
5) _When people walk slowly in front of me_


Other Other  ~ Yay or Nay?

*- God and Souls * _Nay

_*- Premarital Sex
*_ Yay

_*- Done drugs
*_Yay_


----------



## 21954

*Hello, I'm pleased to meet you!*

Personal ~

*** Paheli

*** Female

*Age - How old are you? *
Let's just say between 45 & 65. Old enough to be concerned about revealing exact detail. 

*Act my age?* I'm reserved around non-intimate friends which makes me appear wise like an owl. However, around intimate friends I tend towards easy laughter and kookiness. And seeing how young the majority of people are here at PerC *+* considering how comfortable I am here, I suppose I must have entered my second childhood. o_0?

*Personal(ity) ~*

*** Myers-Briggs personality type: *INFP*; been reading about it for < a year.

*** What type do you usually test as? *INFP/INFJ*

*** *Favorite personality types to be around? INFx* & I don't have a least favorite.

*Enneagram type 4 w/a 5 wing*

Occupation ~

*** Employed; AA degree (2 yrs, plus vrs classes for fun)
*Dream job?* Anything that allows me to think my own thoughts, be unsupervised and yet make my own decisions, but just about my own work.  I've never been ambitious and have no desire to climb any "ladders" at work. 

*About You ~ *


I'm crazy about movies. I love watching them both at home and the theater. At the theater I always feel like I've entered a safe zone.
When I watch them at home I pause to see what's going on in the background or to more closely examine clothing, etc. I wish I could do the same with RL.
If I go to an antique sale, when I touch the antique dresser sets, open wardrobe drawers etc I always wonder about who used to use it.
When I used to get panic attacks I found it helped to get myself outdoors and get as close to the ground as possible. Until I mentioned this to a therapist it never occurred to me that I was getting "grounded". It makes me smile that I was unconsciously acting out a sort of a joke.
No matter how troubled life gets I keep my sense of humor, though my humor can get dark at those times.
Color is extremely important to me. I wear it, I notice it, I revel in it. People at work probably think I'm weird because of how often I say stuff like "Oh look! _Your_ shirt totally complements _her_ shirt, you guys should stand together all day!"
I also love texture and have been known to ask people if I can feel their clothing. I like to run my hands through racks of clothes at the store and guess what the fabric is.
One of my favorite comforts is sitting in the sunshine near a window. For years I've told my son "Don't forget! When I get so old and feeble that I can't speak for myself, always prop me up in a sunny window for as much of the day as possible."
 Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? * 


Legos and building toys.
Educational toys.
Stuffed animals.
 *What would a perfect day be like for you? *A day at the beach with my family all around me. Digging our toes in the warm sand, feeling the cool sand underneath. Eating our tuna sandwiches and BBQ potato chips. Throwing seaweed at each other, skipping rocks on the water when the waves go out. Shouting over the sound of the waves.

*Vegetarian or meat diet or both? * Was mostly veg + fish for years; have relaxed and do a bit of chicken now, if it's mixed in with other stuff. Never cared for beef even as a child. No opinion on what others eat!


Other Other ~ *Yay or Nay?* Ha! I can't answer questions with only one word.



 God and Souls - YES? I waffle.
 The Death Penalty - Used to be yes; now (1) a waste of taxpayer money coz it never happens and (2) morally, I'm not so sure anymore...
 Premarital Sex - Personal decision for the involvees.
 People are inherently good - YES, unless broken beyond repair.
 Destiny - No. Maybe a little.
 Done drugs - Not exactly.
 Kissed in the rain - YES YES YES
 Re-reading a good book - RARELY. Too many new ones out there.
 Re-watching a good movie - YES.
 Quitting partway into a mediocre book/movie - YES.


----------



## Sephiroth

Personal ~

*** Name - *Chris *
- Any nicknames? I have Many but "*Sephi*" will do.

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - I was *born *and raised in *Tulsa, Oklahoma* most of my life but I*'ve moved to Pembroke Pines, Florida this year* and I love living here, *its been my dream to live in Florida*, the weather is just so awesome in South Florida 

Age - *22*. I'd say I have my very childish moments (what can I say, I love to embrace my inner child frequently) but I feel more mature than those younger than me overall.

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ESFP*. I've had an interest in such subjects at various random moments in my life, and obsessively read on personalities at those moments, but that's about it.

*** What type do you usually test as? *I only took the test once and knew it sounded just like me.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know the test that well, but *I have to be around people with alot of tolerance to someone who talks constantly*, like me. If you don't like someone who talks alot, you will NOT get along with me. I also can be quite argumentative, but I've been trying to fix that. *I usually prefer calm people that aren't shy and prefer stable people.* I will say this for people: *don't give me your drama*, way past tired of it. My *personality profile may say I like it*, but that's one of the few areas where it is *dead wrong.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? On SLOAN I got *"Your Global5/SLOAN type is SLUAI. Your Primary type is Social" and on Enneargram I got Type 4.*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, I live on SSI though, for my various mental disabilities.

What is your education? I dropped out of 11th grade due largely to stress, I still need to get my GED but first i need a math tutor. All other subjects are easy though.

What is your dream job? Voice acting. I can do over 100 voices and am a great actor 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well jeez, in the past this would've been easy but at present..I'm not even sure where to begin, and am not sure I trust a strange site to explain anything more than what's already been said...just ask me and I'm sure I'd be happy to honestly answer any questions you guys have, I'm mostly an open book 


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Usually ones with action figures such as* Gundams* and model kits like *Zoids*
Do you collect anything? *Marvel Comics*, used to collect Yugioh Cards before they were stolen, and various other stuff.
What are your phobias? *Roaches, and Loneliness/Abandonment.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Pizza..but I have ciliac* and recently found out so now a days I have to get gluton free crust, which I rarely can afford..rather not say more >.<
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Anime and video games..spending time with friends and hanging out.
What are your top five pet peeves? Well the *number 1 thing I hate is lying,* so don't even "white lie".
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Waking up and going for a quiet pleasant walk somewhere with a view, then going home and being on the computer for a few hours working on one of my talents such as writing or voice acting, then in the afternoon eat dinner at a pizza place that has gluton free pizza then I'd go out clubbing and raving with friends for several hours until, I either decide to do that until I go to bed..OR only for a few hours and then go home for the night and watch a movie or play video games with friends.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm picky eater in general.* I don't like vegetables though and most meat i have trouble swallowing.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. *Yay*I am a christian. I also have discerning of spirits, meaning I can see the supernatural.
The Death Penalty.* I'm not sure.*
Premarital Sex. *Yay-ish. *People should wait until after marriage but if they don't, as long as its with someone they are dead sure they love, I'm alright with it.
People are inherently good. *Yay-ish*, often life just corrupts them into the people they've become.
Destiny. Not sure if such a thing exists.
Done drugs? *nay, *unless you count prescribed ones. Used to take antidepressants and stuff.
Kissed in the rain? *Nay*...I wish...
Re-reading a good book. *Yay* I've done that, though none come to mind, I love different novels and stuff and write stuff myself. I'm usually more into writing action stuff that is either scifi or fantasy oriented (or superhero based), but I have a horror story I've been working on as well. I also warn you that during movies and video games I nitpick alot and am sorta a critic. 

I also feel like Spider-man the 90s cartoon was my dad more than my real dad was and it taught me alot of morals. I still love my dad though of course. Me and my mom don't get along so well at times and can fight alot, but she's still my mom and I love her. My younger brother is a dou- not nice person.


----------



## LadyNRed

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Gayle*
- Any nicknames?* Nope (well except for the ones my kids give me. LOL)*

*** Male/Female/Trans?* Female*


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 38. I definitely don't act my age nor do I look my age. People often tell me I look like I'm in my early 20's. I'm not sure what age I resemble...I just enjoy life *




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ENFJ and I only found this out because of an assignment in my Psych101 class.*

*** What type do you usually test as?* ENFJ*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Not sure yet. I love people in general and tend to see the potential instead of what is in front of me.*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed (at the moment)*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm in college. Majoring in Religion with a minor in Christian Counseling*

What is your dream job?* Good question!!! I just want to do what God has called me to do.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Hmm...I'm a single mom of 6 amazing and beautiful kids (2 of which are grown and out of the house). I am outgoing, and believe the best in pretty much everyone. I love to talk and meet new people. I love to help others in any situation as long as it's in my ability to help and usually feel like crap if I can't help. I am passionate about life and my relationship with God. I can be strong willed and am pretty opinionated. I love to smile and laugh at my own jokes. I love to dance, sing, and play my flute and piccolo. I am unsure what I expect to get out of this forum...only time will tell...
* 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Games*
Do you collect anything?* Not really*
What are your phobias?*I have a massive fear of failure/ letting others down. Especially those I love.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* This I cannot do. I just love food in general and have a few favorites.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Seeing other people happy, surprising my kids, playing in the rain...*
What are your top five pet peeves?* liars, phoneys, breaking promises, poor grammar, and general stupidity...*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*Goodness...that depends on the situation and who I am with!!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both, but I love organic foods *


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* YAY*
The Death Penalty* Depends*
Premarital Sex* NAY...been there, done that...it's no bueno*
People are inherently good* Yay*
Destiny* YAY*
Done drugs* unfortunately, I grew up in that environment...*
Kissed in the rain* YAY!!!!!*
Re-reading a good book *YAY*


----------



## SigurdBlake

Personal ~

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?*

Filip, but do call me by my forum name, Sigurd or just Sig will do.

*- Any nicknames?*

Nope
*
Male/Female/Trans?* 

Male

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

Originally born in Jakarta Timur, Indonesia. And I live here at the moment. I'm not sure there's anything interesting here ._.
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

At the present moment? Sydney. It's winter there and I love winter season. In the future? Hokkaido, Japan in December. My Japanese teacher just gave me a detailed experience of soaking in an onsen (hot spring) at night while watching the snow fall. Needless to say, I'm jealous.


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

20, but I don't think I act my age... When I'm outside, I act like someone much older than I look. At home or with close relatives, I act like a kid. Go figure.

It goes like this:

Outside - "You're still 20? I thought you'd be much older, well you look older."
Inside - "Do you realize you're 20 now? Act your age."

@[email protected]

Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

INFP, I know of MBTI just recently (about 4 months ago) from my psychologist. 

*What type do you usually test as?*

The first result was INTP, but it was then established that I'm actually an INFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I don't hang around with people much, so I guess I don't have any preferences. As long as they're not spiteful or anything, I like everyone.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Type 5 wing 4 for Enneagram, haven't done this Big 5 test yet. I'm not familiar with these tests yet though, so I can't comment much on it.

Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed at the moment.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

Finished High School, took Accounting major in college but decidedly did not like it much. Right now still searching for another major.

*What is your dream job?*

Umm... is all I can answer with :<


About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'd describe myself as a loner and a quiet guy, firstly. Any conversation outside of one-on-one and you'll find me mostly listening, but rest assured I will pay full attention to what you're saying. 

Hopefully by being active in this forum I'll get many friends I can chat with and have fun discussions. Also, insights from you guys are greatly appreciated.

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*

I don't go to toy stores anymore, haha.

*Do you collect anything?*

Nope

*What are your phobias?*

None

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*

Anything Japanese. Just looking at sushi and...

*Some of the things that give you jollies?*

Food. What else?

* What would a perfect day be like for you?*

Mm, when it's drizzling all day.
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

Both, I like my meat as much as my vegetable.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls

*Yay*

The Death Penalty

*Nay

* Premarital Sex

*Err*

People are inherently good

*50 50*

Destiny

*Nay*

Done drugs

*Nay*

Kissed in the rain

*Nay*

Re-reading a good book

*Yay, so much so


----------



## b90

Hello everyone.
My name is Benjamin.

- What do you preferred to be called?

b9 seems to be the popular one for now, Ben, b9, Benjamin, Benny, they are all fine.

I am 21, male, Born in Norway, been living in the south eastern parts of Norway for all my life.
If I could go anywhere at this very moment, I'd wan't to go on a road trip from California to Nevada.
Always wanted to go to Las Vegas, San Francisco, Los Angeles and San Diego. Also it kind of
annoys me that I have been to both Mexico and Canada, but never put foot on American soil.

Wether or not I act my age I'm not quite sure, though I do enjoy being goofy and childish.


My personality type is ENTP, and this is the result I have been getting for mostly every test I've taken.
As for my interest in psychology and personality types, I found out about this when I was 16. I took a massive interest in it for a while, then got kind of bored, and unmotivated as I figured out I needed to have an average grade of above 6.0 (Equivalent to your 4.0) In order to study psychology at the university. The general psychology interest faded, but personality types never really stopped being intriguing. 


Currently unemployed, not really to motivated to go find a job as I'm lazy and I'm already spending my days studying, however it's starting to look like I'll have to go get one soon.
My major is Computer Engineering, and I'm starting my third year this semester.

Other than the fact that I want to work with computers, I really have no idea what my dream job is so far, however, until I figure that out, a good number two is bed tester, house (read: Mansion) sitter at a paradise island, fully sponsored travel journalist.


More about me, deadlines are relative. I'm spontaneous, easy going and happy-go-lucky.
I'm a dreamer, a little mischievous, I drink way to much coffee and way to many energy drinks.
I really enjoy screaming at people who annoy me in traffic when I'm alone in the car, I know they can't hear, but it's a nice way to let out the frustration.
Ranting, I absolutely love to rant about the things I hate, more on that later.

My favourite section at the toy store is the Lego section, or anything that'd let me build robots of any kind.

I used to collect pogs and pokemon cards I was a kid.
I'm terrified of spiders for some weird reason.

Bacon. Though seriously, I'm a big fan of a lot of different dishes, and I didn't even get to describing any of them before the drooling began, it's 04:00 am. and I am kind of hungry.

Things that give me the jollies, festivals, beer, making people laugh and smile, a good prank, travel, adventure and winning at anything.


I absolutely hate people who don't understand that there are two lanes in roundabouts even though there are only one lane on the road. Staying to the left means you are taking the left 90 degree turn or even plan on doing a 180. Staying to the right is like saying "Hey fellas, if my signal lights to the right are on I'm going directly to the right, no need to worry about me, you can drive. Oh and if my signal light is NOT on, I'm going straight ahead." This really ensures the flow of traffic. and is what makes roundabouts so fantastic, however, when I drive in them, I head to the right and I want to go straight ahead, two out of three times, the guy on the left cuts into my course and almost clips my car.
Which brings me to my second peeve, I really do hate it when people don't use their signal lights.
People walking in a V formation as if they are migrating ducks, doing so extremely slowly and taking up the entire space making sure no one gets past.
Classes before 10:00 am.
When the professor wants the project done by friday at noon, yet doesn't start grading them before a week after, at least he/she could have given us the damn weekend.

My perfect day starts with me waking up, to find a cute girl making me eggs and bacon, after eating and doing what you're supposed to do when you wake up a late sunny morning with a beautiful girl whom made you bacon. Staying in for a bit, taking a long relaxing shower, playing some video games or reading. Later some social event, perhaps a BBQ party, or sitting down at the beach around a fire sipping ice cold beers and sharing stories, talking shit with friends, old and new. Later, returning home in a good mood with the same girl from the morning. No hangover the next morning just to top it off.

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Grits

*New INTJ*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *You can call me by my username, but my real name is Justin.*

* Male/Female/Trans? *male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *I was born in PA, but a year after that my family moved to IL because my dad found a job out there.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I would go to some random island in the pacific. I just feel like swimming and chilling right now.*

Age - How old are you? *19* Do you think you act your age? *Yea I guess so.* If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ, and a couple years*
* What type do you usually test as?
*INTJ*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*My two best friends are an ISTP and an ESFJ. I dislike F's in general though, but (obviously) I can be persuaded otherwise.*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*enneagram= type 1
-big 5-
openness= 80
conscientiousness= 64
extraversion= 51
agreeableness= 48
neuroticism= 36*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Just finished my summer job.*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*In college- Econ major.*
What is your dream job?
*not sure yet...*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *legos*
Do you collect anything? *no*
What are your phobias? *none*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *pizza hut*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *cars, videogames, backpacking*
What are your top five pet peeves? *don't really have any*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *working out and hanging out*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Omnivore*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *nay*
The Death Penalty *meh*
Premarital Sex *meh*
People are inherently good *nay*
Destiny *NAY*
Done drugs *yay*
Kissed in the rain *nay*
Re-reading a good book *nay*


----------



## waxwhimsical

Personal ~

* Name - Kelsey
- Any nicknames? Other than forum usernames? Nah.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - pdx

Age - 23

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
ISFP. One of my classes in high school required taking the test, and it turns out that my results always end up the same.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Actually, I don't really think about what personality type people around me have. Usually there are other qualities about them that I am paying attention to. That said, I do love hanging out with other introverts.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneargram gave me type 5.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed! I'm an artist and also work at a vegan bakery.

What is your education? Years of various college classes, but no degree. ( yes.. it was deliberate.)

What is your dream job? What I'm doing now is totally my dream. I might look into becoming a massage therapist, though.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm not good at describing myself in a paragraph! I'm here to meet awesome people, though! I would love to make some new friends.


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Craft section!!! Show me the coloring books, baby.

Do you collect anything? Not really! I do have a lot of owl decorations, though. Maybe records, too. 

What are your phobias? Just vaccinations. Eff that crap.

Describe your favourite food: Too much. I adore spices!! Indian, Thai, Ethiopian, Mediterranean... omg. I love hummus more than any food ever, except for maybe curry. I also love chai, green tea and freshly picked fruit. ALSO, pistachio cake with rosewater frosting. I've also been known to eat popcorn(with nutritional yeast, Earth Balance and seasoning!!) for breakfast, and with a spoon. Also, PHO. OMG. YUM.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Everything I mention in this post, believe it or not. Random things: lavender, gardens, learning, hugs, farmers markets, exploring, autumn, nice eyebrows, dancing, getting things in the mail (YAY) and really, anything that appeals to my senses.

What are your top five pet peeves? dishonesty, repeating myself, when people act like jerks for no reason, confrontation, 

What would a perfect day be like for you? A "perfect" day totally depends on my mood, but give me a day filled with any of the following: creating, nature, adventure, tea, my dogs, quiet time, thrift stores, love. That's all.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? vegan!


----------



## indieandsoul

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? - *I prefer not to say right now...I preferred to be called my username. *

- Any nicknames? - *Che, but that's it. (Close friends and family members only call me this though.)*

*** Male/Female/Trans? - *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? - *New York State/Still there/Umm...No nothing really interesting goes on where I live. The scenery is beautiful in the fall though. *

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - *Manhattan because I love being there. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. - *20. I don't believe I act like my age. I've been considered to be an 'Old soul', mainly because my focuses really aren't on the kind of things most people my age are into. To put a number as to how old I resemble, I'd say I'm in my 30's. People say I look like I'm 17, which is weird. :/*


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - *INFJ. I've actually found out about my personality late last year, but really didn't get into it until a few months ago. The results are 99.3% accurate, it's scary. *

*** What type do you usually test as? - *INFJ. One time I got INTJ and another time I got ISFP, but almost always I get INFJ. *

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? -* Umm...I don't really know. I don't really hang out with too many people to really know their personality type. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - *Yep. I've taken a crapload of other personality tests, although I can't tell you all results right now. As for the Enneargram, I am type 5 and for the Big 5, I am (RLOAI), which is also scary accurate about me. .__.*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? - *Currently starting a temporary position at a college bookstore. Probably unemployed after that time is up. *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - *Not in college, though I long to go back to school.*

What is your dream job? - *Working at a bookstore or music store. Making films would also be an amazing dream job.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. - *Um...I'm not very good at describing myself. I'm pretty sensitive and kind. Though I have a passion for movies and writing, music is my life. I can't play any instuments though, but I enjoy singing. I'm shy and resereved and also quiet, but I talk quite a bit when I'm around people I know well. I'm pretty tall. (6'2), so people tend to talk about my height a lot. I don't really know what else to say. As regards to this forum, I just thought it would be interesting to try this out and also learn about others in the process. *

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - *Intrestingly enough, the toy foods. I've always liked pretending to cook and making meals with those sort of toys. *
Do you collect anything? - *I wish. I actually tried collecting the inside pamphlets of CD's, but I never stuck with it as I don't really have money to purchase CD's. *
What are your phobias? - *Heights, Lack of security, Bees, Lightning*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - *Mozzarella sticks, Cheescake, Pancakes, Waffles, Fried fish, Grilled Chicken, Corn on the cob, Mashed potatos with gravy, Caeser salads, Chedder biscuits from Red Lobster...I'm going to stop now. My mouth is watering and I'm trying to lose weight. D:*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - *Shows like 'Community' and '30 Rock', good music, When other people are in high spirits and good moods, Deep and meaningful conversations. *
What are your top five pet peeves? - *Disrespect, Distrust, Hypocrisy, Injustice, Violence*
What would a perfect day be like for you? - Where there's no conflict around and when I'm left either alone or with my close friends doing awesome things. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? -* No, I'm no vegetarian, although I'm trying to cut back on the meat. I love fish, but I hardly get a chance to eat it. *


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yay*
The Death Penalty - *On the fence about this one, mostly Nay.*
Premarital Sex - *Nay*
People are inherently good - *Nay*
Destiny - *Depends*
Done drugs - *Nay*
Kissed in the rain - *Nay*
Re-reading a good book - *Yay all the way  *


----------



## oldphilosophy

Personal ~

*** Name - *OldPhilosohpy*
*** *Female*
Location - *Scotland *
Age - *43 years? *
'Do you think you act your age?' - *Depends how you define age related behaviour? *
Personal(ity) ~ *ENTJ* - been studying this for a few months
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?- *Don't know the type
but high maintenance people irritate me.
I've taken other personality tests that show I have a high score for bravery and I have a pragmatic learning style.*
Occupation ~ *Senior Manager in public services organisation. Director in a charity. *
What is your education? *Post graduate qualifications in management and specialist practice subject
*What is your dream job? *CEO in public services or other organisation with focus on liberty, fairness and justice.

*
About You ~ *I would like some help working with emotions. I build them up and become upset. I want to learn how to behave in a neutral way when I am upset so I don't intimidate people. I want to get the best out of people but as mentioned previously, I find it challenging to work with people who need a lot of attention, who are unhappy and complain a lot instead of being constructive and who focus more on their own needs that that of the service. I am highly reflective but I don't know if this is a good or bad thing at times?

*
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Gadgets
*Do you collect anything? *No
*What are your phobias? *None
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Lentil soup
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *The simple things in life.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Selfishness, not doing the right thing, snobbery, fakery, greed.
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Being relaxed and happy
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Vegetarian

*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -* nay
*The Death Penalty- *nay*
Premarital Sex - *yay
*People are inherently good - *yay
*Destiny - *there are some interesting concepts on free thought )or lack of it) but side with nay at the moment.
*Done drugs - *yay, in the distant past*
Kissed in the rain - *yay
*Re-reading a good book - *nay
*

Pleased to meet you all and I hope I enjoy the interactions with you.


----------



## levicorpus

Personal~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_Shannon_

- Any nicknames?
_Nope_

* Male/Female/Trans?
_Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_I was born in California, and I live in many different places, I am college student so I go to school in Montana, but this year I will be living in Tokyo._

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Greece, Jordan, Turkey, Egypt or pretty much anywhere with ancient civilizations. I love studying ancients and would love to spend irrational amounts of time in the areas that produced them._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I am 22, the age I act varies depending on the situation I find myself in, I can be very serious or quirky and awkward._




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INTJ and about 5 years._

* What type do you usually test as?
_INTx_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_Hmmm well I find myself around an unusual amount of INTXs, but I can tolerate just about anyone for a while._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_Enneagram --> Type 5_

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
_Employed: Part Time Pet Sitter_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_I am a political science and history major._

What is your dream job?
_Undecided_

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I am severely introverted with a tendency to hide behind facades. I am most honest online, IMing or texting. I don't like small talk it drives me crazy. I am a tad bit quirky and am exceptionally cynical. I like animals and would spend most of my time with them if given the opportunity. I love politics and am very liberal. I am occasionally described as machiavellian. 

I participate in athletics, I am a collegiate athlete with a first class all american, I am very focused. I love my friends, but I don't have many of them. I don't really know what else to put. _

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_The board game section._

Do you collect anything?
_Books_

What are your phobias?
_Heights, failure, relationships and the world in general._

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Thai or Indian curry, they are amazing when made right. I like white rice soaked with yellow curry and chicken._

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Sci fi movies/tv, smell of new books, tumblr (shhh), good food and traveling._

What are your top five pet peeves?
_Hugs, small talk, people touching me, not covering the mouth when coughing, and children who aren't behaving._

What would a perfect day be like for you?
_A day on my own doing whatever I want without people being bothersome._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_I am a selectatarian, I eat mostly veggies but will also eat chicken and very rarely pork._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
_Nay_

The Death Penalty
_Nay_

Premarital Sex
_Yay_

People are inherently good
_Nay_

Destiny
_Nay_

Done drugs
_Yay_

Kissed in the rain
_Yay_

Re-reading a good book
_Yay_


----------



## Super Contralto

*Personal ~
*
** Name* - Lindsay
*- Any nicknames?*
'chieftain'
...no really, i'm pretty much a big sister to three boys at my church, they're my 'minions' and they call me 'chieftain'

** Male/Female/Trans?* 
female

*Location* - 
lived in kansas all my life...

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Germany; i miss the people... and the German breakfasts! and nutella made in Frankfurt...

*Age -* *How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
19, i turn 20 at the beginning of next month.
i really do not think that i act my age yet it's hard for me to say; i try to be wary of forming my own opinions for fear of arrogance. i suppose i see more than the typical 19 year old; i matured fast and people i look up to say that i've always been 'an old soul'




*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP and INTJ, but since i do not know a lot, i'll just say i'm INFP.
I think it's been three years since i began reading about personality theory; however i've focused on my personality. I do recall reading where you can develop your secondary types so I suppose i just developed those secondary types...?


_** What type do you usually test as?*_
INFP 60% of the time, the other 40% INTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
INFP and INTJ may be my favorite, i can talk facts, logic, daydreams, how the star-filled night makes one come alive, and what kind of roots would make grass keep water longer.

i haven't met an ENFP that wasn't arrogant and assumed things about me... yet i've only met four or so. i had the misfortune of dating one that basically lost interest in me because to him i was a novelty. an 'enigma' he said. i've also found they want to pin me and have definites, hence the assumption aspect i have seen.
i'm open-minded however, just because i've only met arrogant ENFPs doesn't mean they are all that way  (i hope!)

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneargram is type 5 with a 6 swing. i'm unfamiliar with that test however...

*Occupation ~*
** Employed or Unemployed?*
employed at my college and a camp counselor in the summer

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
i'm a graphic design major seriously considering a second major in music and perhaps communication. (introvert... communication... i could make it work!)

*What is your dream job?*
...
umm, perhaps singing in musicals at a small theatre company and designing print graphics for a company aswell...?

or a journalist; i could research and study all day while forming a column... then my interest in anything and everything would be put to use!

or a ranch hand where i could be outside all day and sit down exhausted at the end of the day, satisfied that i accomplished much. i enjoy doing real work, tossing logs in a wood-pile and such...

...i'm entering my second year of college (fourth technically, i took some college in high school) and haven't a clue what i want to do.

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
i'm quite contradictory (hard to explain... especially when i don't know you in person...) and defining me is difficult.
i hope to better understand both the personality i associate myself with and other personalities; sadly i don't know anyone that knows about personality types or care to discuss personalities (the only one i dated. the arrogant ENFP? that one.) 
please don't think i'm trying to sound profound or anything... i hate it when people try for profoundness on purpose; if they want it to have meaning put it there!
i don't know a lot and always hope to learn more...
this forum should give new insight and provide interesting opinions 

...and i type a lot, a lot a lot, even if i don't talk a lot...

if i answer yes and no or yay and nay to things it's primarily because i see so much in both answers and/or i see how one yes compliments the no and how no compliments the yes.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
books, board-games, toy horses

*Do you collect anything?*
marbles, antique books, old (1950s and earlier) records

*What are your phobias?*
being arrogant! please never...

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
HuHot mongolian barbecue. the peanut sauce... the noodles... the cut of beef in the stir-fry...
and sushi... oh great scot, with crab meat and avocado... 
glorious miso soup...

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
being outside 
i'm desperately in love with being alive... and the outside does that.
being alone in my house/dorm... there is much loud music and dancing about.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. arrogance
2. mess/disorganization/lack of open spaces
3. people who try to be profound on purpose... and others who consider them deep...
4. that i fail to find hardly anything deep anymore... when some people say something and others gloat about how 'deep' it is...
5. that i do not have any sushi right now.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
rainy day, waking up early and going cycling, cooling down with a mud run, showering off and having a traditional german breakfast with their fantastic breads, cheese, and meats... and a fresh crousaunt(sp?) with peach marmalade and european-mad nutella...
hiking outside and reading a book, cleaning the house and listening to jack johnson, practicing with my jazz band and then the clouds lifting for star-gazing.
throw in a frappucchino somewhere in there. (not literally, you'll break your screen.)

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
meat i suppose.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
yay

*The Death Penalty*
nay

*Premarital Sex*
nay

*People are inherently good*
yay and nay

*Destiny*
yay and nay

*Done drugs*
nay

*Kissed in the rain*
nay

*Re-reading a good book*
*YAY.*


----------



## intrasearching

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Eric
- Any nicknames? None.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born in Santa Cruz. Live near San Francisco during the summer and Olympia, WA during the school year.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Alaska. My biological father lives there and I have never met him. We began talking through email just this year. I have not heard from him in a few months. I don't mind that at all, but I am curious to meet him in real life.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. Four years.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I am not sure. I hate to generalize. I enjoy being around those with interesting minds, who are calm to be around. I don't enjoy being around the busy body type who doesn't care much about your thoughts and is quick to push you aside due to your "laziness." I want a good, deep discussion. I also enjoy someone with whom I can go way far into insane bullshit humor land. I'd say the friends I've had that have best fit my needs for deep discussions and fucked up humor were INTPs. Even though I am an INFP I actually prefer to be around NTs because I have found that being around NFs is more exhausting because they are prone to becoming offending by something I say or do. Nothing against them of course. Although ENTJs and ENTPs can be a bit much for me. So... INTxs. Also, I often get on well with ESTPs and ISTxs. It's the Fs that I become tired out by. Again, nothing against them, but when I look back on the friends who have caused me the most stress, they were ESFJs, ENFJs, ENFPs, ESFPs, INFPs, etc. INFJs tend to be pretty lax on the emotions in my experience, but when they get offended it becomes this huge issue with their highly defined principles, etc..

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I am tied for enneagram 4 and 9.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Will be employed as of Sept 5.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I am a sophomore in college. Hate to say it, but my major is psychology. I am embarrassed these days to admit it, simply because so many people make fun of psych majors. I do intend to become a counselor though, and I know I would be good at it if it happens. Until I find something else that I can apply to the career world, I have to stick with psychology.
Maybe writing could suit me somehow...

What is your dream job? Probably a writer of some sort. It would be great to become very skilled at flash fiction and make a successful career out of that. Writing other things would be great, too. I don't know if I will ever get that serious about it, though. The most practical dream job for me would be a counselor/psychologist.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am curious. I am honest. I am kind. I strive to understand and I desire to be understood. I probably am narcissistic because I find my thoughts pretty interesting and I share them in hope that others do, too. I have a fear of being seen as unintelligent, so when I have thoughts I try to share them with as much depth and accuracy as possible. However, I also am undeniably lazy so when I write something out I rarely rework it to make it sound better/more succinct. I blurt my thoughts and move on...

I hope to meet some individuals whom I find interesting and stimulating, and in general I simply hope to find a wealth of interesting threads to read and keep me busy when I have little else to do.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't know. Well, I suppose growing up I thought things like ant farms and shit like that were the coolest. I never had an ant farm but I had something called triops once. Also, I used to love things that you put together from scratch. One of the coolest toys I ever had was this alarm clock that came disassembled. I had to do everything, including taping the wires in place, which I found very fun, especially when it was all put together and it worked how it was intended to.

Do you collect anything? Not really. I actually like to throw things away as much as I can. I sometimes have urges to hold onto sentimental items, but force myself to throw almost everything out but the bare minimum, because above all possessions I enjoy possessing a clean space with zero clutter.

What are your phobias? Insanity.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Well, I guess I really enjoy the sort of pizza that one finds at "Authentic" Italian restaurants. The thin crusted sort that doesn't have pepperoni but instead has stuff like basil, cherry tomatoes and some goat cheese. I just love the floppiness of the slices when I eat them, how tasty the dough is, etc.. I also love pistachio ice cream.
I know... pizza and ice cream are very boring favorite foods...

Some of the things that give you jollies? Great music gives me jollies (composers like Brahms and Satie, and bands like Radiohead [In Rainbows] and The Flaming Lips [Yoshimi]). Deep discussions ... figuring out that which I have spent time pondering ... spending time in thought for a day without interruption.

What are your top five pet peeves? Being misunderstood, knowing I don't sound intelligent but being unable to utilize better words/sentence structure, being dragged into trivial, illogical arguments (rather than challenge illogical arguments, I prefer to ignore them and retreat to solitude), people who are obviously trying to garner sympathy (UGH), people who are trying to be anything they're not. I feel I can always see right through peoples' facades, which becomes uncomfortable for me because I don't want to point it out and make an awkward situation, but somehow to me they are always so obvious and I can't stand it.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Adventure in good company (with a relaxed undertone). Venturing through the forest into new territory with a good buddy or two is perfect.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I don't like to eat a lot meat, but I also try to avoid gluten. I don't know what I like... Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - For murderers, but I also hate the idea of people being wrongly convicted and put to death. I hope for a more thorough judicial process.
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Nay. But people aren't inherently bad either.
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay, only in the past. I wish to protect my equilibrium.
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## QuirkyThoughts

Personal

*Name:* 

- What do you preferred to be called?

I don't have any preferences! You can call me by my forum id, QuirkyThoughts, or by my name, Lee. 

- Any nicknames?

None come to mind at the moment. 

*Male/Female/Trans?*

According to my birth certificate, which I hope is correct, I am a female!

*Location:*

- Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was originally born in South Korea, but I now live in Canada. There's no interesting story behind the move! My parents just thought that Canada was a swell place filled with many opportunities and adventures so the family moved!

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I would love to visit Egypt. It's been my dream since childhood to go and see the Sphinx up close! 

*Age:* 

- How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 22 years old and I think my maturity level is dependent upon the people I meet. If I happen to be spending time with some of my rowdy friends, I'll most likely act like a junior high school kid. If I happen to be in a meeting with my boss, I'll definitely act more mature so that I can appear to be responsible. If I didn't have to worry about keeping up with appearances or other people, I would just love to act like a five year old because then I'd get to do everything I want! Mwahahaha.

Personal(ity)

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I'm an ENFJ and I haven't read about personality theory for a long time. I've only seriously read about it since this month. 

*What type do you usually test as?*

I'm always an ENFJ.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I don't yet know all the personality types, but I like being around people who understand me despite some of my shortcomings and are considerate, loyal, genuine, and humorous. On the other hand, I find it challenging to deal with people who are arrogant, selfish, overly aggressive, impolite, and irresponsible.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I've only taken the Enneargram so far and I'm a 3w4!

Occupation

*Employed or Unemployed?*

I am not working at the moment, but I'm starting full time as an accountant in September.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

I graduated university with a Bachelor of Commerce. My major was accounting. ^^

*What is your dream job?*

A chef or a travel writer! 

About You

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm someone that acts like a mother hen. -_-; I constantly check whether my family and friends are doing okay/healthy/alive/well. I worry if they're not in the best of moods and do everything that is in my power to make them feel happy again. I love learning. In fact, you can always catch me trying to broaden my knowledge and experiences somehow by registering for classes, reading, talking to other people, or researching on the Internet. 

I would like to meet new people on the forum and to discover other personality types so that I have a greater understanding of other people. ^^

Other

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *

Dolls. I like squishy and cute things.

*Do you collect anything? *

Books. I've always wanted to have a personal library like the one in the Beauty and the Beast. Lol.

*What are your phobias? *

I'm afraid of heights and disappointing other people.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *

I loooooooove pasta, especially shrimp scampi! Just the thought of hot, glistening noodles covered with a light sauce makes me want to run to the kitchen and cook!

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

Jollies? As in the things that make me laugh or happy? o_o Um, I love spotting rainbows, making other people laugh, puppies and kitties, reading thick volumes of books, dancing in the rain, playing the piano until my fingers start to cramp, attending concerts, drinking warm cups of cocoa, understanding other people when they talk in foreign languages, and making plans for my next trip!

*What are your top five pet peeves?*

1. People that talk loudly on their phones on the bus.
2. Realizing that there's no more milk left in the carton!
3. Selfish and arrogant people.
4. Weak Internet signals.
5. People that don't wash their hands after leaving the bathroom! Oy!

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*

Spending the entire day with close family and friends! As long as we can enjoy ourselves, I don't mind what we do.  

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

No preferences here - both are great.

Other Other: Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls: *Undecided.
*The Death Penalty: *Nay.
*Premarital Sex:* Yay if both partner consent to it and are capable of dealing with any unforeseen circumstances.
*People are inherently good: *Yay. 
*Destiny: *Yay...somewhat.
*Done drugs: *Nay! I will never use drugs. o_o
*Kissed in the rain:* Nay but it is a romantic idea.
*Re-reading a good book: *Yay, I do this all the time.


----------



## BrainPicker_omnomnom

*Oh, meeeeee *

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*No preference! Most people call me Sam, but I doubt enough people will read this to remember that. You may call me whatever you please. :wink: Which will most likely end up being my user name. :tongue:*

*** Male/Female/Trans?
*I have nothing against any of them. Though I prefer males *

*Oh, this is about me. Female.*

Location - Where were you originally born? 
*Austin, TX*

Where do you live today?
*Austin, TX*

Any interesting story behind that?
*It's fucking hot. Oh, and "Keep Austin Weird" and whatnot.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Ireland or New Zealand. Ireland because I've been there and am dying to go back one day. New Zealand because it's beautiful. If you haven't already figured it out, I LOVE green.* :laughing: 


Age - How old are you? 
*23*

Do you think you act your age?
*How should I know? Most people who answer these questions think they act older/younger than others of the same age, so I'm gonna go ahead and say I'm 23. I act 23. *sigh* rebel without a cause :tongue:*

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*Pi* 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ (with a well-developed Fi) and also barely pass as an introvert. I'm not very shy, I just need time for myself sometimes. And have been seriously reading on personality theory for the past 8 months, but have been interested in it for much longer.*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*I first took the test 5 years ago (scored INTJ), took it 1 year ago (scored INTJ, went back to change a few uncertain answers and barely scored INFJ). Ever since then, it's always been INTJ. :tongue:*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I'm not sure. Favorites for sure: ENTP and INTJ (depending on how well-developed certain functions are).*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneagram: 5w6*
*Global 5/SLOAN: SCOAN*
*Personal DNA: Free-wheeling visionary*


Occupation ~
*Nunya.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*In college. Nunya.*

What is your dream job?
*Not having one, but still getting paid.* :laughing: 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Ehhh, I can't think of an answer that isn't boring, so I'll get back to you on that.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I dunno. Just point in the direction of a bouncy ball and I'm happy the whole time I'm there. ^_^*
Do you collect anything? *coins. one day I'll collect antiques*
What are your phobias? *spiders. and white people.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Indian food, Middle-eastern, Mexican, Japanese, and CHOCOLATE* :laughing:
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *It's too graphic to answer here.* :wink:
What are your top five pet peeves? *I only have one. Answering questions about my pet peeves. *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Actually getting a full nights rest and waking up sometime before 10am so I can enjoy the sunlight. The perfect day for me is simply just being awake for it. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I am an omnivore. I prefer living as an omnivore.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: *Nay, but I'm agnostic, so who knows?*
The Death Penalty: *Nay, mainly because it's actually more expensive in the long-run. Eh, just google it if you don't believe me* :tongue:
Premarital Sex: *YAY YAY*
People are inherently good: *NayYay. I don't know. My instinct is to say Nay though.*
Destiny: *Nay*
Done drugs: *Yay*
Kissed in the rain: *Yay*
Re-reading a good book: *Yay*


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

*You're welcome, but how did you know that my day is just starting? Creepy stalker.:tongue:*


----------



## askeroth

*Personal** ~*



*Name *– _Ann Natalie _
*Nicknames*- _Nini_



*Male/Female/Trans:* _Supergirl ;>_



*Location:* _born: Czech Republic, and, yes, there is an interesting story behind it . Currently living in London_




*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
_Anywhere... If I had to make up my mind right now it'd be Iceland. For many reasons_




*Age - How old are you?* _22_
*Do you think you act your age?* _Hell no!_
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most:* _Somewhere in between my mum and myself_



*Personal(ity)** ~*



*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
_INTJ. _ 
_Prep school_



*What type do you usually test as?*
_INTJ whenever I took the test and whenever I gave it a thought. And somewhat proud of it. _



*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
_That would depend on various factors. I'd say I get along with everyone to a certain extent. I don't usually bother with loud, overly talkative, shallow attention seekers. _ 



*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*


_Enneagram: 8_


SLOAN:
Extroversion |||||| 26% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||||||| 74% 
Emotional Stability ||||||||||||||||| 70% 
Accommodation ||||||||||| 40% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 84%






*Occupation** ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?* 
_Just graduated 8). I'm at the stage of having hopes atm_



*What is your education? In college, tell us your major*
_Majors: English, History, IT, and Politics_
_Just got BA graduated from Journalism and English_



*What is your dream job?* 
_Tac-team commander; liaison officer. Never gonna happen tho_







*Other** ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* _Musical instruments_
*Do you collect anything?* _Not any more_

*What are your phobias? * 
_I guess that if you have control over your phobias you don't have to classify them as phobias_

*Describe your favourite food until you drool* _Anything with prawns will do. _ 

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
_There's 3.._


_Financial difficulties/debts etc_
_Finding myself in a situation when I wouldn't be able protect myself when attacked, being trapped, _ 
_Revenue & Customs (damn tax law, the bloody thing is beyond the comprehension:/)_
 *Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*_ Both_





*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls: _I'm a deist; not likely_
The Death Penalty: _Death is not enough of a penalty in some cases, in general: yeah, bring it on!_
People are inherently good: ..._or bad. That's the complete statement._
Destiny:_ Hate (!) to say it but yes.. :/_
Done drugs: _Done... (and no longer)_
Kissed in the rain: _In England you either kiss indoors or in the rain _
Re-reading a good book: _ Sure_


----------



## Miriamisfj

Personal

Name: Miriam
Nicknames: have about thirty I prefer my full name unless you know me but get called hamhead, mim, mimmy, jam... heaps of weird variations by people I know and trust

- Any nicknames?

Sex: Female 

Location: belgrave, Australia
Lived in the past: 
year 2000 - in a tent changing towns every day
years 2001 and 2002 - Berrimah, NT australia

Age - 20, people have always thought im much more mature then my age. Mostly because i do not say every thing that comes into my mind, I get along best with people significantly older then me.

Personal(ity) ~
MBTI type test as, and agree with: ISFJ... I have been looking into it for about 2 years now, Since severe depression I knew i needed to find out a way to find myself- or at least a way to try to fix what was going so wrong.

Occupation ~

Unemployed, currently in full time study, 3 months till I finish
Currently working towards diploma in library and information services - Which is my qualification for my dream job


About You ~
I have been on per C for over a year now, and mostly interact with the ISFJs in the ISFJ section of the forum. I am here on and off. and have found out a lot about how see the world, and what I can do to get the most out of life.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Craft
Do you collect anything? - I have a toy monkey collection from when I was about 7-16
What are your phobias? - Magpies
What are your top five pet peeves? 
- Road rage
-Impatience (I am guilty of it sometimes)
-People who play their music outloud on the train
-Vandelism, People who break things for no good reason
-Swearing
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Would be a vego.... but thanks to low iron meat is pretty important


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes
The Death Penalty - No (Very glad I live in Australia)
Premarital Sex - No.... but yes... depends on your life choice
People are inherently good - Yes
Done drugs - No... apart from occasionally having more then the allowed amount of paracetomol in one day
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## EdBogie

*~ Name ~*

My name is Christina, but most of my friends call me Ed. (Started off as more of an inside joke, but it stuck so now it's my nick name.) You may call me whatever you please, I couldn't care less.

*~ Male/Female/Trans? ~*

Female, but if I had a dollar for every time I was mistaken for a guy I'd have a Steinway grand in my bedroom by now. -_-

*~ Location ~*

*Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

Born and raised in West Palm Beach, Florida. I'm still here, nothing interesting.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Hmm, that's tough. I've always wanted to visit Japan, mostly because I love the culture and the people, and, well, I'm learning Japanese. New Zealand also sounds nice, as well as Ireland or England. I don't know, I'd have to think about it.

*~ Age ~*

*How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 16 years old, but I've been told I look like I'm 12 and act like I'm 25. As to how old _I_ think I act, I haven't the slightly idea. I definitely don't act like your "average" teenager, whatever that means, but then again I can't say I completely act like an adult either. I'm very reserved, my friends say it's impossible for me to be hyper. I tend to get along better with adults, or at least I feel I can hold a conversation with them better than I can with my peers. Who knows. I'm just weird, I guess.

*~ Personality ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I'm fairly certain I'm an INFJ but there's still some doubts, I want to read up more. When I go in the INFJ forum here and read threads like "You know you're an INFJ when...", I feel like everything posted fits me to a tee, to the point of being right down freaky. However, when I read description pages of INFJs on other websites I see a lot of traits that definitely aren't me, so I'm a bit confused.

Well, I've read a little bit here and there over the past few years, but never really anything in depth until recently. (past week or so)

*What type do you usually test as?*

INFJ or INFP. My J and P are always around the 50% mark while all the others are almost always 90% or so.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I haven't actually tried to type my friends yet so I can't say.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I've poked around with Enneagram a bit but I can never really come to a complete conclusion. I usually test as 4x5, but I see a lot of 6 and 2 in me as well. On the other hand, there's a lot of 4 and 5 that don't always match up. (Though I feel I'm lacking something, I don't feel envy towards the people that have it, ect...) I don't know.

Outside of that, my Big 5 is RloAI, my DISC is S, and my personalDNA is "generous thinker".

*~ Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed, never had a job, too wrapped up with school and whatnot.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

Well, I'm currently a senior in highschool but I'm planning on double majoring in Music and Technical Theatre (costumes, set design, etc..).

*What is your dream job?*

Film score composer, no doubt. If not, a costume & set designer/maker.

*~ About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm deathly silent, socially awkward, and, well, just plain weird. I'm the kind of person you'd only want around when you feel like talking to a wall. I would literally die for my friends, but they'll never know that. I'm highly driven in what I do, a perfectionist until it near kills me, but I can never do anything right. I have a passion for music. I play guitar, piano, and Irish whistle, but I'd love to learn any instrument given the time and money. I also love making costumes, reading, photography, juggling, drawing, speedcubing, and word games.

I hope to learn a lot about the different personality types, and deepen my understanding of other people and myself. Also, as I've been lurking these forums the past week or so, I've been reading a lot of posts that I can relate so well to it nearly brings me to tears. (coming from someone who rarely cries) So, hopefully, maybe, perhaps, I might bring the same feeling of "you're not alone in your struggles" to someone else through the posting of my feelings and issues.

*~ Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*

Whatever isle that has all the Rubik's Cubes/Yo-Yos/Brain Bender type stuff, and wherever the word games are.

*Do you collect anything?*

Mhm. Rubik's Cubes, books, juggling balls/props, and dust.

*What are your phobias?*

Losing my friends, rejection, failure, heights, etc...

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*

I'm not sure that I have a favorite food. I love Italian food, so any sorts of lasagna or spaghetti is great. I love Japanese food. Americanized Chinese food is good too, stuff like sweet & sour chicken and whatnot.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

Jollies? haha. My adorable, lovable cat. Well, animals in general, but especially my cat, I can't help but be happy when I'm around him. Listening to music, playing music, reading a really great book, being with friends, cold weather, knowing that I've truly helped someone, and the list goes on...

*What are your top five pet peeves?*

1. Cocky, arrogant people.
2. Hypocrites.
3. Racism/gender discrimination.
4. Insensitive people who are loud and obnoxious.
5. The sound of a fork scratching against a plate/metal.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*

Hm, I don't know, I guess it depends. I love any day I get to spend time with my friends. I'd love to be able to spend a day in one of my favorite film composers studios and watch them at work, especially if they're in the process of recording, with full orchestra of course. Being able to be there and hear that (and hopefully pick their brains a bit about composing) would be sheer heaven. I'd also love a day where it's chilly and overcast outside and there's nothing to do but go out, sit under a tree, and read or play my guitar.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

Meat, I suppose. I'm not a vegetarian but I've considered it. I love meat, but I'll get to thinking about the poor animal that was caged its entire life just to be brutally slaughtered for me to have a burger or, well, just the fact that I'm putting a dead animal carcass in my mouth.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Most definitely.
The Death Penalty - No, no no no.
Premarital Sex - Nah.
People are inherently good - No.
Destiny - Yes.
Done drugs - No.
Kissed in the rain - No.
Re-reading a good book - Oh yes.


----------



## Saskia

Personal ~

*** Saskia
***Female

Location - Born in London, UK. Live now in Burlington, VT, USA. Moved to NYC from UK. 
I'm right where I want to be geographically

Personal(ity) ~

*** INTP 
Been aware of Myers-Briggs for 15 years, most interested in it for the last year or two

*** I've tested 3 times as INTP, twice as INTJ. I'm pretty sure I'm a 'P'. 

*** No least favorite types as far as I know. Favorites are ENTJ, ENTP, INTP, ENFJ

Occupation ~

*** Employed 
Information Systems/ International Business was my major

About You ~

*** I'm looking to learn more about myself by learning more about my type and to better understand others in my life by learning more about their types

Other ~

I'm a Possibilian


----------



## Armbar

*PERSONAL*

Location
Southern California

How old are you? Do you think you act your age? 
I am 21 years old. Throughout my life, people have been telling me that I am mature for my age, which has led people to believe that I am older than my actual age.

Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, I am currently a college student.

What is your education?
Going into my 4th year at undergrad, I am a psychology major.

What is your dream job? 
Counselor, and I would also like to teach Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu on the side.


*PERSONALITY*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INTJ. I have learned about personality theory in several classes, but I just took the Myers-Briggs test for the first time today.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I really enjoy being around people who are supportive. The ENFP seems like an ideal match.

If you've taken any other personality tests, what were your results? 
N/A.


*OTHER *

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Action figures.

Do you collect anything?
Not really.

What are your phobias? 
I have a tremendous fear of heights, that's pretty much it.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
Cats.

What are your top five pet peeves? 
People who do not respond to phone calls, text messages, Facebook posts, etc.
People who are constantly and consistently late.
People who take pictures of me while I'm eating.
People who smell bad.
Traffic.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. We are omnivores, we should act like it.


*YAY OR NAY?*

God and Souls
No, and honestly I do not think we can ever know if these things exist.

The Death Penalty
Only for the most heinous of crimes.

Premarital Sex 
Sure.

People are inherently good
Most people are, but there are a lot of weirdos out there.

Destiny
No, you make your own destiny.

Done drugs
No.

Kissed in the rain
No.

Re-reading a good book
_A Farewell To Arms _by Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Acceber

OK...*

Personal
*

*Sex - *female

*Location* - from a mid-sized town in the UK (being discreet for obvious reasons -I need to get used to this forum first, I think). Moved to another mid-sized town about an hour away to go to university and currently living in that same town. Very much hoping to live somewhere maybe bigger and more exciting in the near future. Tokyo, or visiting Japan in general is another place I'd most like to experience at the moment.

*Age - *24. I think, because I'm small, I look much younger than my age. In terms of maturity I probably act about 24; however, I am far more reluctant to 'settle down' than many of my peers.


*Personal(ity) *

*Myers Briggs? - *I'm unsure of this. Because I've just reached a turning point in my life (i.e. I've just finished university and have realised I need to find a job I will be satisfied in) I've been researching Myers-Briggs and socionics quite obsessively for a good few months. Back when I initially took the test many months ago, I identified myself as an intj (this seemed obvious given how I've been all my life), but I've had doubts ever since leading me to have jumped between thinking I'm an intp (primarily) and sometimes an entp. (The latter identification is fuelled by my boyfriend who thinks I am too interested in the novel and 'getting involved' to be either i or j.) My lack of knowing which one of these is 'really' me is my main reason for joining this site really (as I presume is most people's initial reason).

*Usual type - *intp recently

*Fave/Least Fave types - *intj are my favourite and I think esfX are my least favourite.

*Other tests - *I get very mixed results according to the enneagram test. Some days I score 5w4, others it is 3w4. I have also tested as 7w8; however these mixed results might simply be a symptom of my not taking the test seriously. According to a few career tests I have taken recently careers which are analytical, technical, with creative aspects will most suit me.

*Occupation *

*Status - *employed

*Education - *I have a BA (hons) and a MA in philosophy

*Dream Job - *This is hard to say. Until recently I thought academia, until I tried my hand at philosophy academia and realised the endless amount of reading papers that just just didn't get to the point annoyed me far too much. I have often fantasised that something in secret intelligence (i.e. being a spy) would be something I'd be suited for.


*Me - *I have probably exhausted this above, but I'm 24 and at the stage where I need direction and focus in terms of career progression. I doubt this site will be able to provide me too much insight in terms of where I should be heading, but, at least, I think, writing extensively about myself will help me discover what really motivates and interests me. It may also help focus my self-refelection in the right direction. I have the habit of mulling over the same point until I doubt what it was I was even thinking about, so writing about myself and hearing other people's suggestions should at least prevent this happening.


*Other * 

*Favourite Toy Store Section* - I love toy shops so this is difficult one, but you would probably find me either in the computer game section or amongst all the board games.

*Collectables - *Computer games. Particularly the 'hidden gems' or games that are artistic or innovative in some way. I also quite like alternative greetings cards so have a small collection of those (saved to 'wow' people when I give them for birthdays or Christmas etc.)

*Phobias - *I'm scared of falling. I enjoy lots of sports and have tried rock climbing and skiing. I was pretty good at the latter, but had to quit a course half way through because I was too scared of the steeper drops. This is probably because I live in a town centre, but I also have an irrational fear that rats will get into my flat.

*Food - *Roast chicken with crispy roast potatoes, soft spongey yorkshire puddings and thick gravy poured on top. I'm not very good at this one.
*Pet Peeves - *these are probably just the things most frustrating me with people at the moment, but: stupidity (i.e. a lack of being able to follow basic logical principles - this probably makes me seem arrogant); never questioning assumptions or authority figures; prejudism (mainly in the form of sexism - I dislike assumptions about me based upon the fact I am female. even though I probably make these myself); b-s (i.e. talking rubbish).

*Perfect Day *- One of my favourite waking experiences was when I was camping in the middle of woodland for a festival, waking at 4am to discover everyone asleep and that I could wander the woodland silently by myself. If this is how my day would start it would probably follow with a walk up a challenging but beautiful mountain, followed by a car journey home playing nostalgic music and the evenng spent eating good quality food playing board games and computer games with my friends.

*Diet - *meat-based


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* - used to be yay, now nay

*The Death Penalty* - nay

*Premarital Sex* - yay

*People are inherently good* - nay

*Destiny* - yay (we have no free-will)

*Done drugs* - nay

*Kissed in the rain* - yay

*Re-reading a good book* - nay (I never read a book more than once (unless it is to my neice or nephew))


Sorry if this message is far too long and self-indulgant!


----------



## supersymmetry

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Kat.
- Any nicknames? Yes. Pretty much everyone has different nicknames for me. Some are Bones, Tonka and Faith.

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Somewhere in the Caribbean.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to Las Vegas right now because I'm in serious need of a break and it seems like fun.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 24. Act older usually, sometimes younger. Most of my friends are either q few years younger than me or 10+ years older.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP. I've been reading about it only for a few weeks.

*** What type do you usually test as? Always INTP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My best friend is an ESFP. I also enjoy very much being with INFPs, ISFJs and ISTJs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Ennegram I'm type 5.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm working on a Master degree in Psychology and taking some Biological Anthropology courses.

What is your dream job? Successful novelist, FBI psychologist or acting.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The one with the educational toys, microscopes and sea monkeys.
Do you collect anything? Books and DVDs.
What are your phobias? cockroaches


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay
The Death Penalty
Yay
Premarital Sex
HELL YAY!!
People are inherently good
Nay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
YAY
Kissed in the rain
Yay
Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## Nyx

Personal ~

*** Name - Colleen

You can call me Nyx :3

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Female

Location - Where were you originally born? 
-Oakpark 

Where do you live today? 
-Secret location is secret- 

Any interesting story behind that? 
-Not that I would like to share with people I don't know yet :3

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Hrmm, I would go to visit all the people I miss, including my cats who I am unable to see.

Age - How old are you? I'm 16  

Do you think you act your age?
lol, most of the time

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
-I act a fears years under my age at times.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ISFP.
Hrmm, for awhile now. I find it really interesting to learn about the Psyche. 

*** What type do you usually test as?
ISFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Hrmm, Idk. There aren't many people whom I actually know for sure their personality types. The ones who I do know though, I enjoy being around.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

School student , currently unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Going for Psychology =D
What is your dream job?

Counselor/psychologist 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm creative. I'm lazy. I'm a hippie. I'm loyal. I'm curious.
I'm generally happy. I'm clumsy. I love music. I can be a bit more extroverted at times than my namesake (ISFP) gives me credit for.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
-My favorite section at the toy store...
that would have to be...Videogames first, along with stuffed animals and other things because I love to look around.

Do you collect anything?
-Stuffed animals

What are your phobias?
-Tornadoes
-bugs and spiders
Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Pocky, cookies, ice cream, Shrimp Tempura, california rolls, nutella, Yoplait yogurt, strawberries, bananas, pretzels, bagels, too many too list xD ...

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Reading, playing video games, My cats =), P

What are your top five pet peeves?

1. Disloyalty
2.Arrogance
3.Being a jerk

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Spending time with the people I love, doing the things I love most.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Meat >


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay
The Death Penalty
Nay
Premarital Sex
Nay
People are inherently good
Yay
Destiny
ey?(I'm not sure where I stand on this)
Done drugs
Nay
Kissed in the rain
Yay
Re-reading a good book
Yay <3


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Are you going to bring about The Fall?

Also, Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Nyx

Thanks Axe :3,

also I'm not sure what you mean by "bring about the fall" unless you were talking to someone else from the thread.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Nyx said:


> Thanks Axe :3,
> 
> also I'm not sure what you mean by "bring about the fall" unless you were talking to someone else from the thread.


Nyx is the main villain of the video game Persona 3. lol


----------



## Nyx

Axe said:


> Nyx is the main villain of the video game Persona 3. lol


Oh, no xD. From my experience Nyx is just the female "personification" of night. I actually had no idea it at all in any way related to a video game xD.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Nyx said:


> Oh, no xD. From my experience Nyx is just the female "personification" of night. I actually had no idea it at all in any way related to a video game xD.


I knew she was a goddess, just seeing if you were a fan of the games


----------



## Nyx

Oh, I'm not, at least not officially since I haven't played it yet xD. If I had a ps2 though, I would definitely get it.


----------



## naoms

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Naomi.
Any nicknames? Mi, Naoms..

Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Brazil.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 15. I think the way I act depends of each situation... But the funny thing is that I usually act older when I'm with people of my age, don't know why.

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? Mine is INTP and I've been into all this stuff since early in this year.

What type do you usually test as? INTP, rarely as ENTP.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I enjoy being with xSFPs, ENTPs and INTJs in general. My least fav is ENTJ.

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed.

What is your education? Junior in HS.
What is your dream job? Since I was a child I've always wanted to be a coroner ^^
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. Well, I'm just another curious person who likes to meet different people and learn new things. People often say I stare too much at them, but I just really enjoy observing things. I find small talking a funny thing to do (always try to not to laugh while doing it). I blush easily. And I'm pretty quickly to learn new stuff if I'm interested.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Don't know if this is a actual section, but I always liked the control remote toys...
Do you collect anything? Mugs.
What are your phobias? Amnesiphobia, coulrophobia. When a child I had photophobia.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. All the kinds of potato!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Tumblr, staying home, music, movies, books, watching people sleep, my cat, anime, nice conversations, making lists, going to concerts etc etc...
What are your top five pet peeves? Heat, jealousy, routine, fanaticism and close-minded people.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A quiet and fresh day, just chillin' in my pajamas~
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.. 

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ Yay
The Death Penalt ~ Nay
Premarital Sex ~ Yay
People are inherently good ~ Yay
Destiny ~ Nay
Done drugs ~ Yay
Kissed in the rain ~ Nay
Re-reading a good book ~ Yay


----------



## seleeselee

** Name* - Selee

** Male/Female/Trans?:* Female

*Location -* I was born in Idaho and still reside there. I'm a first-generation Chinese so naturally my parents own a restaurant.

I would love to go to Japan. But given its current state and recent crisis, I might just go to South Korea instead. I've already been to Japan once (for a week) and I absolutely loved it.

*Age -* I am 17. I used to be a little adult back in the day, but it seems I've grown to be more immature. ...I think I act 13, tbh. xD


*Personal(ity) ~*

According to a separate site, I got ISFP. BUT, according to the one on THIS site, I'm ISTP. I guess I'm a little both. I was first introduced to all these different personality types in Sophomore year of high school (it has four different specialist programs and uses your results as well as a skills resume to determine whether or not you get into the one you apply for). I'm a senior this year.

I have no idea what's my favorite or least favorite personality by name. But I tend to find loud and overly extroverted, arrogant people to be rather annoying. I love friendly people I can converse with and joke around casually (also, people who share the same cynical views as myself)


*Occupation ~*

I'm... technically not the payroll, but I work for my parents as a waitress, cashier, and unofficial manager. xD

As stated above, I'm a Senior in high school and am currently studying to take the SAT and ACT to get into a good college. I would like to study Psychology and obtain a career in that field (although -according to a survey- only a small percentage of people of my personality actually become Psychologists)

*
About You ~*

Well I've always drawn since I was very little. It's fitting that ISFP's are the "artists", although I am very aware of how limited my creativity is. At my high school, I've chosen to go with a Graphic Design pathway although I will not pursue this in college.

Ever since I got into the pathway, I've been drawing less and less. I still appreciate aesthetic beauty and whatnot, but I don't feel the inspiration anymore. It also used to be that I could force myself into an artistic mood but I feel as though my skills are now outdated and that I'm severely out of practice. Recently, however, I've taken up the hobby of mixing music and singing.

Um, I hope to do a bit more soul-searching at this forum before I get to college. Can't guarantee committed activity though, since I have a pretty busy life.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
As sad as this may seem, I've never been in a toy store. Dolls were never my thing and my parents were incredibly frugal. Their money-saving values were instilled in me at a very young age (even though I'm currently a pretty big spender lol)

*Do you collect anything?*
I tried to establish a pin collection but it didn't really work out... mostly because my lack of travel (even though I yearn for it) and the outrageous prices for pins. .___.

*What are your phobias?*
Spiders, the dark, being left alone and ridiculed

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Well I hate to play into my stereotype, but I love rice. I like everything from perfectly stir-fried (dang, I'm drooling already) with just the right soy sauce, a little bit of toughness and fat from the meat, and an abundance of sweet, aromatic green onions (I'm a big onion fan) to plain white rice that accompanies vegetables, curry, meat, tofu, etc., oh so perfectly~ There are even different methods of preparing rice, including making it into congee (or a rice porridge with -preferrable- chicken broth), cooking it with cured meats, or stuffing in an oven to cook (which produces crispy and delicious rice along the edges of the pot). You can even stuff glutonous rice in a chicken or a steamed bun. Rice really is delicious stuff~ 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Seeing/experiencing something beautiful. Or winning a contest I inadvertently entered (or did so on a whim). Otherwise, it's hard for me to become overly happy or excited.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Loud noises, rude people, pretentious people, needy people, scenarios with rude/pretentious/arrogant/idiot people on the road

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A perfect day would be one without work or school. I would also have the energy and inspiration to pursue all my passions (including singing, mixing, philosophical pondering - and even drawing!) to my heart's content and STILL have time to read a book and fall asleep before it gets too late.
_EDIT: I am also a big indie manga fan! So I would spend part of my day reading manga to my heart's content as well _

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both. Each are wonderful in their own way, but everything's better in moderation and variety.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

_God and Souls:_ Neither
_The Death Penalty:_ ...Yay unless I commit a severe crime...
_Premarital Sex:_ Yay! Humans are sexual beings!
_People are inherently good:_ Neither. People are born as blank slates and are only influenced by the environment around them.
_Destiny:_ Uh... nope. Your future depends on 10% hard work and 90% luck
_Done drugs:_ Nope. I do not plan to as I find myself easily addicted to things (as per previous experiences with video games)
_Kissed in the rain:_ No  My lips are virgins! (however, this is very romantic; I would like to try this some time lol)
Re-reading a good book: Yay! Can't beat a classic.


----------



## knowledgeseekr

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Trish 


*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born?I was born in Michigan. 


Age - How old are you? 31... Do you think you act your age? yes : )




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, I am new at this 

*** What type do you usually test as? This is my first time taking the test.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? no favs. I treat all equally

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 6 on the Enneargram.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? yes, as a server for now

What is your education? In college, yes.. tell us your major. I am majoring in business management

What is your dream job? not having to work at all, just enjoy research in anthropology 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I enjoy studying Social Sciences. I am generally quietly studying or researching something interesting. I enjoy humor,light conversations,art,nature,music,culture,and movies. I am not negatively judgmental towards others. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I like swords
Do you collect anything? money, but it never lasts, lol
What are your phobias? trolls, lol
Describe your favourite food until you drool. chinese
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? chinese


----------



## Charliemander

** Name:* Charlie, but it was taken! Now, fire starters never were my favourites, but...

** Male/Female/Trans?:* Male

*Location:* I was born in Palma nearly 20 years ago. For those of you who doesn't know (which I assume are the majority, except perhaps for some brits keen on sunny tourism that may be among you), Palma is the main city of Majorca, a small island in the western Mediterranean sea. It is politically included in Spain, although the local language is catalan, rather than spanish (which has still been imposed; most people speak both). 

So I was brought up on the island, and after finishing school, I decided I would try and become a physician, a career our humble university couldn't deliver; thus, I had to move somewhere else to continue my studies. I chose Madrid after some pondering, a city much bigger and noisier than Palma: a nice contrast, I thought, and you bet it was a contrast. Now I live there (that is _here_), I do medicine at a local university, and visit my home island from time to time and from summer to summer. And it still beats the big city, if you ask me.

*Age:* I'll be 20 in 2 weeks, so I'm 19. 


*Personality:* 

Every personality Keirsey-style test I have completed has unhesitatnly dropped me in the INFP bucket, decision I can't question, since I've taken every single test with the sole motivation of innocent curiosity. I still know close to nothing about the theory and thinking behind this personality chart, but it seems to be quite more serious than, for example, astrology, or any other unscientific chunk of esoterism (esoteric-ness??). I still don't know if this classification system is based on solid science, but it's interesting anyway, so I'm not sure I care about that.

*Occupation:* 

I think I've already answered that, right? Medicine student, starting the 3rd year in a few days. 


*About You:*

I don't know what I like. I mean, of course I know things that I enjoy doing or watching or whatever, but I can't set any limits to that. I jump from interest to interest so frequently that I haven't developed any skill truly and deeply so far, and I'm mostly unaware of my talents, so I spend most of my time browsing the net, among my books or films or games, or having a walk alone thinking about things I happen to consider central to my interests and of utter importance to the universe, until I grow tired of it and start dreaming of something else.
I enjoy stories: stories in books, in films, in videogames, in music and in real life; stories of characters, of harsh decisions and of any genre -why think in genre terms, anyway?-: love and hate and adventure; I like adventures. Quite a bit. 

I like talking, and I talk a lot, about what I like and dislike, and about what I feel, too. I like talking to my friends, and to people I imagine and live in my mind just a few minutes. I would love to talk with some fictional characters outside of my imagination, too, a dream that hasn't yet come true. 

And I hate being bored. Just as anyone else, I guess, but I really hate it. I despise routine, and grey, and frowning looks from figures of assumed authority. I utterly hate orders and unexplained demands, except those by people I really respect and deem superior in a certain subject. But these are the less frequent, so i've spent most of my schooldays being somewhat conflictive and unyielding in my stubborness, not a nightmare to my teachers, but quite a challenge to deal with, perhaps. And I don't like rigidness, too serious people or deadlines.

And I love, love cooking!

*Other:*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Videogames and tabletop games. 

Do you collect anything?
I can't stick to the discipline and maintained thoroughness needed to build a collection, so no.

*What are your phobias?*
I think I haven't got any! My fears are as fluctuating as any other thing about me, except maybe the fear of mediocrity and monotony.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool:*

Mmmm... I don't know! I love so many types of food... Above many, I love sushi. I like how apparently simple it is, and I love how it combines masterful technique with undefiled rawness. I have a penchant for raw fleshy things: the steak rare, and the fish uncooked... Now that makes me drool! Oh, and I am fascinated by spices. Hot, spicy food is one of those things that make you feel alive, and glad to be. Hot, spicy food is almost mesmerizing, a nirvana-inducing provider of sensorial bliss, and I can never have enough of it!

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

As long as something is nice and original in a way, learning or experiencing it makes me happy in a silly way. Only that I don't usually feel silly after it. I think it's not hard to get me excited, or surprised, or shocked, so everyday I get to experience some of this silly glee.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Me feeling helpless or bad at something, people giving me orders, people negatively judging me, intolerant people and stupid, arrogant cruelty (just what cruelty is, I think)

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*

A day of absolute inner peace, without worries and feeling complete and loved and in harmony. No people I don't like talking to me, no choices that will have me or anyone else losing something, no serious competion (except maybe for some matches at a videogame me and my partner play at the same level!), no suffering, and beauty all around everyone. Now you don't know think that even exists, right? I can't say I've had anyting like that anytime...

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

If there weren't so many (too many...) delicious meaty things in this world, I would have become a vegetarian a long time ago. Just like you, I suppose... I feel bad and whimsical eating animals that would needn't have to die to have me properly nurtured if I'd rather had chosen vegetables, but I just love both greens and featheries (or leatheries, or scaleys...) too much.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* I don't know about them, so I don't let them rule my life.
*The Death Penalty:* Nay.The whole society killing individuals that get out of the line? They may be dangerous, they may be monsters, but no government (or individual) should act the same way what it tries to eradicate does.
*Premarital Sex:* Yay. Obviously.
*People are inherently good:* People are inherently loving creatures (and thus hating creatures, towards what threatens them or their loved ones). People are inherently fragile and skittish, and fear makes us be real twats.
*Destiny:* How am I supposed to know? All these questions seem quite hard to me... I don't know, but I'm the one to try to make a sense of what happens to my life anyway, right?
*Done drugs:* Nay, only chocolate and alcohol. I assume that dopamin doesn't count.
*Kissed in the rain:* Nay, but I really love the scene in _Dancin' in the Rain_, so don't think I doesn't dream about it...
*Re-reading a good book:* Yay. I mean, reading a good book only once?

That was a nice interrogation! So... that above is a bit of me. Nice to (eventually) meet you all!


----------



## kemmicals

Personal ~

* Name - Olivia. Or Livvy, Libby, Olive. But mostly just Olivia :3

* male/female/trans - Female

Location - Born in north QLD, Australia and still there. I'd love to go to somewhere like Azerbaijan just because i like the name, and it looks beautiful.

Age - 17. I don't really understand how each age is supposed to be though, so i'd say I act older and younger. 




Personal(ity) ~

* INFP, I've been reading a bit on personality theory since I was 15, nothing too in depth though.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP.

* Favourite is probably XNFP, but sometimes it can become overbearing and i need some level headedness haha. i don't have a least favorite, you're all

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

type 7w6.

Occupation ~

* Unemployed at the moment ):

What is your education? high school student. Planning on studying psychology next year.
What is your dream job? a writer for national geographic. or an actor.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
i have trouble describing myself because i change in every situation. i suppose i'm flaky in that sense. i'm impatient. i try hard to understand people and their motives as opposed to judging them on face value, but sometimes fail terribly. I love to write, and wish i was more creative in a visual sense. What i hope to get out of PerC is a better udnerstanding of psychology as well as somewhere to express my views. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Any section where you can press the buttons!! And make them make noises or dance! 
What are your phobias? I'm not scared of very much phsyically, but i'm often terrified of emotional things

What are your top five pet peeves? judging on face value. nastiness or cruelty for the sake of enjoyment. the side bit of fingernails (whatever, ok), people talking when you want to be alone and falsness.
What would a perfect day be like for you? i would wake up and be happy and everyone would be happy and no more world hunger and lalalala, but a more achievable perfect might be sleeping in, waking to cuddles, and spending the entire day in a cold river on a sunny day and sleeping some more there. 



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls.. ooOOoooOO i'll stay open minded, but i don't follow any faith as such.
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - yay.
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny -nay
Done drugs - yay. 
Kissed in the rain - nay. Yet..
Re-reading a good book -yayayayaya!


----------



## Rosethorn

Personal
*Name:* Agnes. I don't think I have any nicknames. 
*Male/Female/Trans:* female
*Location:* I live in Gothenburg, Sweden, and this is also were I was born. 
If I could go anywhere I would go to either Paris, France, because I love that city or Dublin or some countryside in Ireland, because I haven't been to Ireland, but would love to go there. Or some southern state in the U.S. because it seems nice... ;p
*Age:* I'm sixteen years old. Actually, I think I'm a mix between younger (~ ca. 8) and older (~ ca. 30.) I think it's difficult to and I don't usually act like a teenager.

Personality
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?:* I'm a INFJ(/INTJ) and I guess I've been reading on personality theory for about... one year and a half.
*What type do you usually test as?:* Either INFJ (most of the time) or INTJ.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?:* Well, I guess my favourite type to be around is... ENFP or ENFJ. I like to be around the ExFx types, since I'm shy (you could possibly figure out why yourself.) Even more the ENFx types, cause we have more in common.
I don't have a least favourite. 
*Enneargram type:* Type six with a five wing, "The Defender".

Occupation
*Employed or Unemployed?:* I'm a student.
*What is your dream job?:* I don't know. I can't decide. Maybe a researcher (zoology.) But I'm not sure.

Other
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Either the section where the My Little Ponies are (since I collect them) or where the video/computer -games are.
*Do you collect anything?*
Yup, My Little Ponies and gemstones.
*What are your phobias?*
Social phobia and I dislike heights and insects.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Well, vegetarian tacos with qourn, green sallad, pineapple sauce (or garlic sauce), corn, cucumber, tomato, capsicum, cheese and crème fraîce. 
Or tortellini with either pesto or cheese sauce. :'D
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Learning, studying, drawing, reading, knitting, photographing, spend time with friends or/and family (not for too long, though), act, listeing to music, daydreaming, chocolate, ice-cream and coffee (especially Latte Macchiato, yum.) ^.^
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who act smarter than they really are - or even worse; people who act more stupid than what they really are! D: Really hot summers, immorality, getting disturbed while you're doing something that is important to you and when you meet someone you know somewhere (unplanned) and you can't find anything to say to him/her.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Hmm... Just waking up one day (it must be either autumn or winter) and have the money and the ability to visit interesting places in the world which I would like to see (preferably on my own.) 
_Ehm... I guess this i what you mean? or does it have be realistic?_ 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
A vegetarian diet, since I am a vegetarian. xD

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls*
Yay, even though I'm not very religious.
*The Death Penalty*
Big NAY.
*Premarital Sex*
Yay... Premarital is OK, but you should be old enough.
*People are inherently good*
I don't believe so, nay. But I would like it be that way.
*Destiny*
Yay, but I have my own thoughts about it.
*Done drugs*
Nay. And I never will.
*Kissed in the rain*
Nay (but I would like it :3)
*Re-reading a good book*
Yay.


----------



## Dastan

*PERSONAL
* 
*Name* - Dastan
*Male*
*Age - *18
*
PERSONALITY*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*- INFP, about 2 years
*What type do you usually test as?*
- IN-XY... 
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
the ideal type is INFJ  I like N people in general, annoying types: istj estj esfp estp
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagramm types 5,9,1,4 I think 9w1 is well fitting

*OCCUPATION*

*What is your education?* 
high school/gymnasium (germany)
*What is your dream job?*
linguist, psychologist, lecturer, biologist, historian

*OTHER *

*Do you collect anything?
*books, drawings, historical things
* What are your phobias?
*stress, crowd of people, conflicts
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*arts, books, history, music, philosophy, my family, travel
* What are your top five pet peeves?
*the time - every morning i wish to stop it 
stress, chaos, war 
business-oriented shit 
poeple being emotionally instable
self-staging !!!!!!!!
*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*a free day - just reading, eating, piano...
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
both

*OTHER OTHER **~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls
*I love it, but I'm agnostic
* The Death Penalty
*Nay*
Premarital Sex
*Yay*
People are inherently good
*they could be...there is no good and evil  
* Destiny
*maybe maybe not*
Done drugs
*never*
Kissed in the rain
*YAY =D*
Re-reading a good book
*YAY!!!


----------



## The Lazy One

*Personal** ~*
Name – Krzysztof (pronounce that english speakers! ;-P ) which is Christopher in english. I had some nicknames but none I liked. You may call me however you like as long as it's something positive.

*** Male

Location – I was born in Poland where I grown up. After finishing education I've wasted few years being a NEET. Recently I moved to UK to start my life anew or at least improve it a little.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Somewhere far from western civilization (but not from the internet ;-) ). Somewhere where I could be close to nature.

Age – I'm 24. Sometimes I feel like an old man and sometimes like I was retarded or something.


Personal(ity) ~

*** INFP - I know MBTI and my type for abut 5 years

*** What type do you usually test as? I don't remember getting anything other than INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I couldn't stand my ENFJ mother and sister but now when we're separated I miss them which surprises even myself. ;-) When I think about it everyone has their good and bad days, right?

Enneargram 4w5



Occupation ~

*** Unemployed (not for long I hope)

What is your education? I finished high school and started studying english philology but dropped out really quick. Later I finished IT technician course.

What is your dream job? I don't have anything specific. Preferably something that lets me do things at my own pace.


About You ~

** *I'm a clueless young man who doesn't know what to do with his life. Well, I have some things I would like to do but am not motivated enough to start. I mean doing something alone/just for yourself is boring, right? At least most things. There's also this thing of devilish origin called personal computer which takes away my motivation as soon as I look at it. 
I should probably write something about my interests or how I spend my past time. Most of the time I just do something to kill my boredom like surfing the web (it's a waste of time btw), listen to music (one of few things I enjoy even alone), play some games (another one), watching anime/reading manga or rarely read some book. I read a lot more in the past but lately I just don't feel like reading.
Things I would like to know more about/start doing are: archeology, architecture, painting, foreign cultures, programming, playing music, backpacking, learn lots of foreign languages and stuff from school I already forgot. If anyone can get me motivated/is willing to teach me - feel free to let me know. :-D
Some of my values are: pro-life (but I understand some cases like pregnancy by rape or life-threatening one), pro-nature (but I'm no vegetarian or PETA activist), slow life, existentialism and some others I won't mind writing now. 
I'm an atheist but I don't hate religion. Only religious extremism/fundamentalism whatever you want to call it.
I don't hate people. I hate things they do. And the thing I hate most is when someone tries to force his way/beliefs etc. onto others.
One last thing: I believe we're all idiots (or at least I made myself believe that). That saves me much disappointment and feelings of guilt but at the same time probably makes me look like an asshole.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games?
Do you collect anything? Bad memories ;->
What are your phobias? Centipedes. They are made by the Devil himself I tell you.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pizza. It's enough to make me drool
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Absurdity and cuteness. 
What are your top five pet peeves? I don't understand the question. Sorry.
What would a perfect day be like for you? All day long walk in the forest with someone I like.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex – Depends on people or situation but in my case more nay.
People are inherently good – Neither good nor bad
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain – I don't really understand if you want to know if I did it or do I like the idea. It's Nay and yay respectively
Re-reading a good book – Yay




I'm a little lonely lately so if anyone wants to chat go ahead and talk to me. I'll try to not be boring. ;-)


----------



## funnygirl

Personal ~

*** Name - Gina

*** Female

Location - Canada
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I really, really want to go to Amsterdam! And anywhere else in Europe, but Amsterdam is my #1 right now.

Age - 19. I act older in some ways, younger in others... 

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm INTJ, and been reading on personality theory for maybe 1 year? 

*** What type do you usually test as? Almost always INTJ!

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I love ENFPs, and other INxx and ENxx types. Don't have least favourite types. I try to get along with everyone, though intuitives are usually easier for me to get along with. It's just the truth...

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed... as a customer service rep/cashier at a box store. Not the best job for an introvert, I know 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Completed a 2 year social services diploma program... and have done nothing with it because I'm just not feeling it anymore.

What is your dream job? Honestly, I just want to write. I try to tell myself that I should go get a "practical" degree, and a "practical" career, then focus on writing on the side... but I'd love it if I could just write. I'd love to publish a novel. First I have to write a novel, though...

About You ~

I am not really a typical INTJ in one main way - I'm not into science at all, and while I'm reasonable at math, it just doesn't excite me. I'm more into social sciences and humanities. I used to think I wanted to be a social worker, but after 2 years at a community college studying social services, I've pretty much ruled that out... though it was a good experience in its own way. 

Things that I like to do: write, read non-fiction and fiction, play guitar and sing, run, bike... so, mostly typical introverted activities. I'm also really into environmental issues, social justice, volunteer work, and thinking about spirituality and philosophical type things. By joining this site I'm just hoping to talk to people who are interested in the kinds of things that I'm interested in! Is that too much to ask?

I think I come across as an extroverted feeler in my writing... but I'm quite different irl, believe me. I do question my personality type sometimes, but every time I take the test (and I have taken the official test once btw, just this past April as part of a college class) I get INTJ. So, INTJ it is.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The books section, if there is a books section.
Do you collect anything? Nope.
What are your phobias? Nothing really. I mean, I'm scared of stuff but not scared enough of anything to call it a phobia.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love plain cheerios! Not any of the flavoured kinds, just plain!! I'd eat them every day for breakfast if I could.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Goofy humour, cute fluffy things, life in general... it doesn't take much. I'm a pretty happy person. Y'know the movie Amelie? That movie makes me so unbelievably happy, it's actually quite disturbing. Isn't life just wonderful?
What are your top five pet peeves? While I do have pet peeves, there's no particular top five... 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Hanging at home with a boy a like. Unfortunately, there's no boy in the picture at the moment. It's quite disappointing 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm vegetarian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Mahalia

Personal ~

*Name- Mahalia. 

*Female, naturally.

Location - Born in New Orleans, La. Relocated to Panama City, Fl. No there is no interesting story behind that.

-I would definitely go to Ireland. Why not? That was just a hypothetical question. Besides, Ireland looks pretty.

I am 20 years old. I act my age, and I act your age. I acted his age years ago and I'll be acting her age later on in life, I'm sure.




Personal(ity) ~

* ENTP. I've been looking into it for about a year or so now.

* I've only tested once and gotten my ENTP result. Should I be testing more regularly? Huh. 

* Not sure who I like the most, but I can do without a certain gushy INFJ.

I took the Enneagram and I was Type 3. Plus some other stuff I might have skimmed over...


Occupation ~

* I am employed currently as a stay at home mother of a 8 month old baby girl. Please, refrain from telling me this is not a job. It most definitely is, regardless of how much I enjoy it.

I went to high school. Waiting to enroll to study ASL and foreign languages.

ASL Interpreter is my dream job. Super mutant geneticist is my Dream Big job.


About You ~
... I'm just curious about the personalities, to be honest. I'd just like to talk with some people who have been 'categorized' in the same field as me. See just how similar we supposedly are.



Other ~


The board game section is where it's at. 
I collect the fortunes out of fortune cookies. When one comes true, I throw it away.
I'm not irrationally scared of anything, as far as I know. 
Oriental food is my weakness. I don't have just one favorite. I drool after it all.
Jollies? Is that the opposite of the willies? Amazing singers, awesome books, Schrodinger's cat, the Science Channel, finishing a drawing that I _know_ is great.
What are your top five pet peeves? People making noise when they eat. Whiny children who should otherwise be perfectly content with the current situation. People interrupting me while I'm reading. People talking to me when a good song is on. Redundancy.
My perfect day would start out sometime in the late morning, with an hour or so of lounge around time to just think. Then spend the rest of the day alternating between reading, drawing, and getting my daughter to learn to walk. 
I eat vegetables. I eat meat. Veggie lovers quit hating. If you like veggies so much, why are you murdering them with your mouths?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: *Nay*, eh.
The Death Penalty:* Yay*. Didn't someone say "Why do we kill people who kill people to show people killing is wrong?" They do have a point, but sometimes people on death row just need to bite the dust.
Premarital Sex: *Yay*. Sex was *sex* before sex was _sex_. In the beginning, we had sex. Later on at some point, we had marriage. Sex came first and probably always will. Get your bull crap rules & regulations out of here please.
People are inherently good: *Yay*. I can believe that.
Destiny: *Nay*.
Done drugs: *Nay*.
Kissed in the rain: *Yay*.
Re-reading a good book: *Yay*.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Good Evening.

I'm happy to be here. I usually test as an INFJ. I've been studying MBTI for about 2 years now and I love what it's done for my empathy. I hope to learn about the strengths of different personalities so I can build on them in my personal interactions. I see this is a place to 'discover yourself,' but I also hope to discover new ways to allow others to feel safer to share themselves - to facilitate more honesty and openness in my communication. Thanks for letting me say hello!


----------



## frietfriet

Name: "frietfriet" or just "friet"
Gender: female, but to me gender is not that significant

Myers-Briggs personality type:
I test as an INFP, but when I first tested about 2 years ago I always got INTP as a result. My feeling-thinking seems to be very close to being 50-50. I don't know what my favorite types to be around are, since I'm not that good at making out other people's types.

Other tests:
I think I only did the enneagram test, also the first personality test I ever did. I'm a 4, but with a very strong 5 wing. But definitely a 4.

Occupation:
I'm a student doing my master's in cultural studies.

About me:
This is difficult. I don't know what you guys think is interesting. I need space. A lot of space. Sometimes I hide from people. I have mood swings. They are horrible. I never miss people, yet I met someone recently that I do miss. I like to think about how I feel, analyse it and try to figure out what to do. I'm lazy and chaotic. When I try to be organized it only works for a limited amount of time. People consider me shy and insecure, which I am. Sometimes I think I'm going paranoid. 
That's all for now..

Other:
_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ - Games
_Do you collect anything?_ - No, I'm not good at that
_What are your phobias?_ - Social?
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ - Gimmie ice-cream
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ - I'm not a vegetarian but I don't eat a lot of meat.

Yay or Nay?
_God and Souls_ - Nay?
_The Death Penalty_ - Nay!
_Premarital Sex_ - Yay
_People are inherently good_ - Nay 
_Destiny_ - Nay
_Done drugs_ - Nay
_Kissed in the rain_ - Nay
_Re-reading a good book_ - Yay


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
DeductiveReasoner
- Any nicknames? 
Maybe Ducky? or 'Uctive. or Rea Rea! ok...not ReaRea. How about DR? yeah! that's perfect! It's like Doctor! Call me DR for short

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
East Texas, East Texas, My parents aren't interesting
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
the UK. I've had a weird fascination with the UK since I was a kid, and I don't reallly know why. I hear they have nice weather.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? 
I'm 827, but I have the body of a 17 year old (as of december 2010) movie star from the 1950's


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP, about a year
* What type do you usually test as?
ENTP, and INTP on bad days
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like NTs and NFs usually. SJs can be rough, occasionally, but once we get off our high horses everything gets better

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I took enneagram with 7w6, 5wSomethingoranother, and I can't really remember



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Undeclared

What is your dream job?
travelling the universe, teaching, learning meeting new people. Obviously that's not gonna happen, so I'll have to stick with being a University professor

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
ummmmmmmmmmmm... To find likeminded people with whom I can have an intelligent conversation, unlike nearly everyone I know IRL


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
My little pony, electronics,

Do you collect anything?
my little ponies, books, quirky knick knacks from my adventures

What are your phobias?
stagnation and isolation

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
sweet, moist, chocolatey delicious cake

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
ponies, rainy days, puppies, good movies, exciting ideas, travelling just to name a few

What are your top five pet peeves?
Bigotry, stagnation, stupid women, ignorance, people who touch my stuff, and people who bite on straws

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I'd do whatever the hell I want and get away with it. Oh wait...that's every day :J

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both, but I have a tendency to lean vegetarian, because it's not heavy in my stomach and doesn't make me sleepy


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls.............this is a little personal
The Death Penalty............I'm from Texas, what do you think?
Premarital Sex..................yar
People are inherently good..........yar, I suppose
Destiny..............................nar. I control my own life, sir!
Done drugs............nar. I don't trust stuff that messes with my brain.
Kissed in the rain.......yar
Re-reading a good book..........hell to the yar!!!


----------



## zallla

*Me, zallla*

*Personal ~*

** Name* 
- What do you preferred to be called? _zallla_
- Any nicknames? _zal is cool, too_ :happy:

** Male/Female/Trans?* _ female_

** Location* 
- Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _I was born in Finland and live in Finland at the moment. Never been living anywhere else, just visiting. English isn't my native language so be patient and lenient with me, please_ :happy:
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _New Zealand, I've heard it's a really beautiful place and I'd love to learn to speak English really well._

** Age * 
- How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _Heh, I'm 23 but feel like a young child and like an elderly on the same time :tongue: I think I will never grow old and boring since I still want to have a multicolor car (or a house), can get excited (also maybe a bit cranky) like a little girl and still love Moomins. But, I can also be really serious and never was a normal teenager, I was way too kind for my parents and now it's absolutely too late_ :wink:




 *Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*  _I've been reading about these things many years, I've been really interested about them since I first read about them when I was 14. Earlier I thought I'm INTJ, INTP or something but now I've been thinking I'm actually F, not T. Maybe. I'm not that introverted I once thought but still, introverted perhaps rather than extroverted. The most certain I'm about being intuitive. Surprise, surprise - I don't know am I P or J. That should work as an answer: I'm P. But it's not that simple  I can be a true perfectionist organizing my books according to their color or writer or something and I like to plan things. Still, I do a lot of things based how I feel at the moment. And am easily a bit late (but feel really anxious about it). So, I'm perhaps INFJ or INFP. Don't know._
*
* What type do you usually test as?* _INFP, INFJ, INTP, ENFP. Sometimes even INTJ._
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* _My brother is probably ENTJ or ESTJ and I feel easily threatened by him, he is so powerful and can be really unempathetic (true Enneagram Eight). Also I get really exhausted by one of my relatives since she is so active and a bit intruding, she's probably ESTJ and definitely Enneagram Two. So, I find some way dominating people difficult. In addition, my husband might be ISTJ and Enneagram One since he is so critical, precise, meticulous, serious and always doing "the right thing" - we have also our own problems since I'm a lot like INFP._
*
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* _Enneagram Four, Five, Six, Seven, sometimes even One. Most often Four and maybe Six. SLOAN differs too but I tend to be Reserved, Limbic and Inquisitive. Whether I'm more organized or unstructured depends on my mood just like being accommodating or egocentric. My husband says I'm a Four, one of my friends said I'm mostly like 2, 4 or 7._



*Occupation ~* 

** Employed or Unemployed?*  _Employed, I'm doing research when I have time (I'm still studying, too)._*

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* _I'm in college._
*
* What is your dream job?* _Writer, artist (I'd like to draw children books etc.), researcher. _


 *About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*  _I've started recently to live a life of my own instead of a life that mostly pleases others. So, I'm trying to find the true self I lost while I was pleasing others and too afraid of doing what I wanted. I'm here to get more perspective to things, I love to talk about these things with someone. And I love to practice my English skills._



 *Other ~*


** What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*  _Games or cute and funny soft toys _:tongue:
*
* Do you collect anything? *_Well, I just got the last Gilmore Girls DVD! Someone might say I definitely collect books but they're so natural part of my life (and have always been) that I take them as a matter of course. I'd love to have a proper collection some day, though._
*
* What are your phobias?* _Oh boy, I've got so many. All sort of bugs and many other animals - even cats and dogs since they can be unpredictable, too. I'm anxious about being in the spotlight, too._
*
* What are your top five pet peeves?* _Arrogant people, all sort of distractions like noises and fouls (I'm a bit sensitive, yes), dishonesty, clothes that don't fit, quarrels._
*
* What would a perfect day be like for you?* _A day without anything I must do (and stress about), a day I can do whatever I want and feel like doing. A day no-one asks anything from me. A day I can immerse in my own magical thoughts and things and do something creative and true and valuable._
*
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* _Well, I'd like to be a true vegetarian but due to having problems digesting carbohydrates I can't do that _:sad:

 *Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
​
 God and Souls _Yay_
The Death Penalty _Nay_
Premarital Sex _I'm not judgmental but prefer not by myself_
People are inherently good _Yay... although some people have hidden their goodness somewhere deep deep down._
Destiny _Nay. I believe I have what it takes to change myself and my life._
Done drugs _Nay_
Kissed in the rain _Yay_
Re-reading a good book _YAY!!! My Harry Potters are more worn than the library's._​


----------



## SpilledMilk

> Personal ~
> 
> * Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?


My username is just dandy.



> * Male/Female/Trans?


Last time I checked, male.



> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


I currently live in Pennsylvania, USA.



> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.


Late 20s.



> * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? * What type do you usually test as? * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


Definitely ENTP. I tested as an INTP only once when I was a bit depressed. Enneagram 5. Least favorite personality types... well, every type has an opportunity to get on my nerves. Is are too secretive, Es are too boisterous, etc., etc. It all depends on the situation. Every type has something to contribute to society in their own way.



> * Employed or Unemployed? What is your education? In college, tell us your major. What is your dream job?


Self-employed. Doctoral degree. My dream job shall involve lasers, explosions, chocolate and beautiful women.



> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


I get to figure out that which makes people tick. It doesn't get more ENTP-heaven than this.

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Puzzles, ant farm/grow cool stuff section, etc.
*Do you collect anything?* Ex-girlfriends.
*What are your phobias?* Fear itself.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I actually don't have a favorite food. I don't really care about food and don't seek culinary pleasure.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Cash money can't buy love, but it can buy chocolate and whores, which trigger the same biochemical reactions as love does.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who think they can get away with lying to me; soft drinks; shit that breaks right after the warranty expires; old people drivers; sick kids who infect everybody else.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Debating Kantian vs. Aristotelian ethics while having hot sex.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Whatever my body needs.


*Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Stupid question.
*The Death Penalty* Yes.
*Premarital Sex* Maybe?
*People are inherently good* Maybe?
*Destiny* Yes.
*Done drugs* No.
*Kissed in the rain* Yes.
*Re-reading a good book* Many times.


----------



## nowherebound

..........


----------



## JenovaProject

Personal ~​ 
*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Hey, you..
- Any nicknames? meh​ 
*** Male/Female/Trans? -female​ 
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
U.S...still here atm​ 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I wouldnt even care, so long as it were atleast 2 hrs away and I didnt know anyone.​ 
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
1,00000 yrs..atleast I feel like it sometimes. This is a sore subject.​ 



Personal(ity) ~​ 
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP..only for about a week..it seems to be addicting​ 
*** What type do you usually test as?
INFP​ 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I dont have a type preference, I tend to get along with a variety of types, though people who are extremely full of themselves can wear on my nerves.​ 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Ive got mixed results for the Enneagram..the last I got was a 7, but Im unsure.​ 

Occupation ~​ 
*** Employed or Unemployed?
Here or There​ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Im about to begin college *again*..a little late, too.​ 
What is your dream job?
Well...I dont guess I really have a dream job, however, I turned down the most appealing offer Ive had so far yrs ago, and that was an apprenticeship for tattooing and piercing. ..I'd still like to do that, actually..​ 

About You ~​ 
*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well..I would generally describe myself as odd, weird, a bit of a freak, maybe?...But then I see that there are a whole lot of us INFP's running around. What I hope to get out of this forum?...I just like learning about myself, pretty strange and neat to be able to do that through others, in a way.​ 

Other ~​ 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Action figures and board games.
Do you collect anything? Hmm..I guess I dont anymore, how odd for me.
What are your phobias? Emetophobia, Monothanatophobia​ 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Tacos and sushi, not necessarily together
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Almost anything Music, freeflow in writing, sociology, learning, words, dance..ohhh so exciting, I know.
What are your top five pet peeves? Ehh..theyre all traits of certain types of ppl, I feel judgemental. aww.
What would a perfect day be like for you? I dont have one specifically, but Im sure it would involve music and exploration.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both​ 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​ 
God and Souls-something
The Death Penalty-no
Premarital Sex-gummy bears
People are inherently good-I used to think so, unsure anymore
Destiny-something like that
Done drugs- indeed
Kissed in the rain-yup
Re-reading a good book-yes​


----------



## scorpio_queen

Personal ~

*** Name - Taylor. Tay. NO TAY-TAY!!

*** Male/Female/Trans - Girl.

Location - I'm from Illinois. Live in Illinois. Wanna live down south but, hell, I might stay in Illinois -_-
- Bon Temps, Louisiana. I wanna try my hand at upstaging Sookie.

Age - I'm 19..I act more like 16. Let's not get into "why," please. =_=




Personal(ity) ~

*** INFP. Been reading for bout 2 weeks-a month.

*** I've tested 3 times. 1st result I can't remember, but I tested extrovert and I knew that was some bull -_- second 2 times, I got INFP. They told me I relied on my feelings 100% of the time ._. to me, that just seems terrible, though I agree it would be equally terrible to rely on your thinking 100% of the time. what do you think it would be like if a person was 50/50 everything?? depending on how that person acted, they might be like.."God." :O

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Well the guys I'm usually into are all extroverts..one was more of an ESTJ, while the other is probably ENFJ. Def prefer the ENFJ - we're still talking ^^

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Type 4..tfs a Big 5?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed, barely. =___=

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in college studying psychology, and before you point a finger chanting "oh my god, typical," it's boring me shidless. I mean I find people and their behavioral patterns fascinating but all that brain stuff..no ty.

What is your dream job?
Singer/songwriter.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm quiet on the outside, loud as all get out on the inside. Case closed. I really shouldn't be here..I tend to get easily addicted to stuff and it might just diminish my social life even more :[ OH WELL.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_XD What?_
Do you collect anything?
_Not at the moment, but I'm into antiques and stuff._
What are your phobias?
_Dolls, ghosts, rejection..etc._
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Lol!! I love Japanese food. Okonomiyaki even though I've never had it. Sounds sooo good right now. I bet it's amazing._
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Adele ^^ Love singing her stuff_
What are your top five pet peeves?
_1)People who talk more about themselves.
Too lazy to think of anything else right now : /_
What would a perfect day be like for you?
_Halloween night!! Gonna be great this year_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_Lol a meat diet XD I'd die, pretty sure. Both 
_ 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Both or neither
The Death Penalty - I don't know all the details. If you purposefully interfere with someone's happiness and they've done nothing to you, you should be punished in the same way if not more for acting on the idea in the first place. -_- k?
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Ehh..
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay, ew XD I mean..rain smells bad.
Re-reading a good book - Yay/Nay : / Most times I don't have the patience to keep from skipping ahead.

ADD MAY.  Bye.


----------



## Mikebissle

*
Personal ~

* ** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *My username works just fine.*
- Any nicknames? *I normally don't like nicknames, but I've grown to like "B&L". (Long story! :laughing *
* Male/Female/Trans? *Male.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born and raised in Cleveland, OH.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Strange thing is, I'm fine where I am.
*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 22; I don't act my age, but whether I act a lot younger or a lot older depends on who you ask.*



Personal(ity)* * ~

* ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm INTJ; I haven't done a lot of research on personality types, but I think it's interesting.
** What type do you usually test as? *The only other time I tested myself was when I was fourteen--it was INTJ that time, too. 
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Can't say.*

Occupation* * ~

* ** Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed, but looking. *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Me and education--never again unless I become a millionaire! *

What is your dream job?* ... No idea, to be honest.*


About You* * ~

* ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
It's hard to describe myself. I'd say I tend to be quiet and stoic to people on the surface. I have a lot of social anxiety that's even extended to online communication. I like the idea of this forum and hope to chat with other people with the same interest in what makes us tick as me.
*

Other* * ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I used to love looking at dolls and action-figures.
* Do you collect anything? *Snowglobes and snowmen, kinds. *
What are your phobias? *Large groups of people, being the center of attention, too many to list.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Chicken... *drool*. There; that was easy!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Playing a good game, gossiping, music I really love.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who respond to everything with just "Oh" or "OK", being talked down to, being shunned, being teased by people who don't know me well enough to, and... I can't think of any more.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A day where I got a perfect balance of alone time and doing things I love with people I love.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I love both too much to choose!*


Other Other* * ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls? *Nay.*
The Death Penalty? *No opinion.*
Premarital Sex?* Don't care.*
People are inherently good? *Yay and nay?*
Destiny? *Nay.*
Done drugs? *Nay.*
Kissed in the rain? *Nay.*
Re-reading a good book? *Yay!


----------



## William Renzee Zee

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Zee
- Any nicknames? Also Zee 

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born and raised in Sydney , Australia . Not much of a story :\
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Always wanted to go LA , because im Australian , for the medical marijuana and the ladies there  oh and i always wanted to go LA since i was young .

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Im 18 . Nope dont think i do , im too irresponsible , i reckon i still act 16 .




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I got ESFP but i think i might be ENFP though . I've only started reading on it today and it really interests me .

* What type do you usually test as? ESFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? No clue , but i will find out soon .

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? N/A



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed D: because im too lazy to properly find one atm .

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Completed high school , but my grades weren't high enough to get into university , so currently in TAFE (which is i guess a college in america) doing Electrotechnology , so i can become an electrician .

What is your dream job? Actor or any kind of celebrity would be great , but impossible .


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I love to party , drink , smoke mj , pop pills . Friends are most important in my life , without them would make my life miserable . I enjoy everything positive and try to avoid negativity . I only have fun if everyone else has fun , i dont know why but thats just me , i try to lift everyones mood . I also tend to smile alot  but im not always happy though , alot of times i can just be not in the mood the socialize but i still socialize alot .


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Never been to a store for toys before , maybe when i was a kid but i dont remember :S
Do you collect anything? Nope , too lazy too 
What are your phobias? SPIDERS , dam they freak me out . Also heights 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything with chicken and alotta topping or w/e .
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Basketball , raves and pretty girls :L
What are your top five pet peeves? Arrogance , complaining , rude people and i think thats all i can think of atm .
What would a perfect day be like for you? DEFQON 1 nuff said .
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both , i love my meat and veggies 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Its complicated i spend quite abit of time thinking about this sometimes .
The Death Penalty - Nay , everyone deserves to live .
Premarital Sex - Yay hands down on this one :L
People are inherently good - Uhhh ???
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay and still going 
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------



## MorbidNemesis666

Personal ~

Name - Josh Leigh- Markreth or Viper.

Male.

Location - Kalispell, MT currently: Clearfield, UT- Greenland in pursuit of my destiny.

Age - Soon to be 22, currently in the minds eye 23 or 25? it varies.


Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INTJ a friend offered me the test and im quite interested in all the personalities now, ive began to study this test and its results and will continue to do so.

What type do you usually test as?
INTJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Lol other INTJ's and INTP's, ESFP's are too wild for me to befiend currently!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram=6.

Occupation ~

Unemployed.

What is your education?
Clearfield Job Corp Center- Automotive Technition.

What is your dream job?
Video Game Designer.

About You ~

Well ive grown up to be a morbid and cold individual while at the same time i am the most respectfull and polite person you'll meet as long as you stay on my good side. I am currently in the devolpment satge in my life transitioning from young adult to who i finally will become, ive grown up with alot of the downsides to the INTJ, but now as an adult i am conquering those feelings and fears one step at a time. I enjoy life through close friends and the experiences we collect, humor and music is a big part of my sanity, I am attracted to the darker values and principles of life. I am hoping to see more of the thought patterns of the different types and hopefully meet new people through this site and get to understand myself even more through future discussions and opinions.



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
LEGOS

Do you collect anything?
Souls and Airsoft Guns

What are your phobias?
Feet! and Drowning

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Human flesh!!! YUMMIE!!!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Demons!! Zombies! sexy gothic chicks!!!! and The Apocalypse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What are your top five pet peeves?
People who chew with thier mouth open! Loud and annoying for attention! random touching!! trying to manipulate me to do something i don't want to! Pure Ignorance!!!

What would a perfect day be like for you?
um....? Blood and Gore, Zombie killing! a snickers and cherry coke!!!!!!!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
???? MEAT!!!!!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay (not the principle of christian god though!)
The Death Penalty
Nay! (we as civilians should determine the punishment!)
Premarital Sex
Yay! (depends on the relationship between the two individuals)
People are inherently good
Nay!
Destiny
Yay!
Done drugs
Yay
Kissed in the rain
Nay! =(
Re-reading a good book
Nay


----------



## Glor

Personal

*My name's Glorianne. (I know, unusual name) You guys can call me Glor. 
*Female
*Location:I'm from the Philippines(South East Asia)--in the mountainous part of it. So basically, I live in a city on the mountains. 
*If there's one place I would visit now, it would be London or Egypt.
*Age: I'm 18. But I feel older than that. People tell me that too.

Personality

*To be honest I think I'm an InxP. But when I took the test here, I got INTP. But I also get INFP on other tests. 
* I get along with people quite fine even with different types. But I would rather spend more time with fellow INTPs, INFPs, ISTPs, INFJs.

Occupation

*I'm still a student taking up Bachelor of Arts in Communications. I'm still not sure if I've grown interest with it. I'm thinking on getting an MA in English after, and teach. But nothing's settled yet. Idk what's my dream job, honestly.

About You

* I'm fickle. I sometimes think I'm contradictory. I'm moderately quiet. I can still talk to people quite easily. I just sometimes decide not to. I like art and music.

Others

My favorite sec on a toy store is the puzzles or the crafts section
I don't collect anything. I hope to collect antique stuff when I get rich, tho. 
Phobias: speed
Food that make me drool: Sea food cooked the Filipino way 
Things that give me jollies: Amazing song you randomly found, books, food! 
Pet Peeves: Narrow-minded people, Apathetic people, liars, vanity, arrogance
What would be a good day: Something good to eat, good to read, good vibes among friends and family, scored high on a school work you didn't even prepare for.
Vegetarian/Meat Diet/Both: Both. 

Other Other

God and Souls. Yay
The Death Penalty. Nay
[/I]Premarital Sex. Yay/Nay
People are inherently good. Yay
Destiny. Yay/Nay
Done drugs. Nay. Prescribed Drugs, Yay.
Kissed in the rain. Nay
Re-reading a good book. Yay


----------



## RayStormX

*derp*

Personal ~

* Name - Raymond , though Ray is fine.
* Male



Age - I'm 19 but I probably act like I'm 14-16.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP* I've testing and retesting probably since 2008. on facebook there's this app called my personality and the only time i got a different result was when i scored as an ENTP.

* What type do you usually test as?
*INTP*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no clue. but I suppose I will find out later. my best friend is an INFP and my girlfriend is ESFJ.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
for the Enneargram I got 5 with a 6 wing.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? unemployed. unless student counts lol.

What is your education? In college. currently a microbiology major.




About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I have a variety of hobbies, from videogames to singing to playing guitar to video-editing, but I don't really have time to perfect any one skill. I like flirting, and would consider myself a hopeless romantic. one time I serenaded a girl with my guitar on valentines day and asked her out. that's probably uncharacteristic of an INTP. but hey, I got the girl 


i was a band nerd in high school, and music is a passion of mine.


God and Souls - sure.
The Death Penalty - yes.
Premarital Sex - ohbby yes.
People are inherently good - sure.
Destiny - lolno.
Done drugs - lol hellll no.
Kissed in the rain - ohbby yes.
Re-reading a good book - yes.


----------



## Djanga

Personal ~

* Name - Sarah
- Any nicknames? Djanga, Sarah-Beara

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? In a hospital
Where do you live today? At a boarding school 
Any interesting story behind that? Um, I applied, I got accepted, and I arrived here 6 weeks ago expecting it to be exactly like Hogwarts. It's not.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to London, because a. I am a total Anglophile and b. It would get me out of mandatory prep time

Age - How old are you? 14
Do you think you act your age? No, not unless I have been spending extended amounts of time with other people my age.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Most people assume that I am 18-20 years old when they meet me, oddly enough, and I would say that's pretty accurate. Maybe early-mid twenties, actually. I am still trying to figure out who I am, but I feel like I am at least past the absurdly naiive cliché teenage who-am-I? phase, if that makes any sense at all.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I am an INTJ and I have been reading about it for just over a year now.

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ or INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My favorites are other INTJs, ENTPs, ENTJs, INFPs, ENFPs, ESTPs and ISFJs, and though I hate to generalize, in my personal experience I do not get along well with most ENFJs, ISTJs, ESTJs and ESFJs

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I am a 5 w 4 on the enneagram (or possibly the other way around??)



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, unless you count a black market cupcake-selling business within my school as employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Currently in ninth grade 
What is your dream job? Neuroscientist, designer, writer or historian


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I don't like these open-ended "tell-me-about-yourself" things. Read the INTJ description, for gods' sakes. From this forum, I would like to get good intellectual discussion, advice and also little details about people, as I am a total voyeur.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Probably dolls, I have always loved all of the little pieces and accessories and houses you can get for them. I used to want to be a doll designer. I also love the crafts section and the section with all of the cool building toys like knex and those marble roll-downs. I am definitely a big kid.
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? Blood, friction against wrists, needles, dry erase pens that squeak, and old creepy houses
Describe your favourite food until you drool. New York cheesecake... on a stick... dipped in chocolate... frozen... eaten while wandering around the city...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Good books, good movies, creative writing, neuroscience and psychology articles, sugar, rearranging my room, shopping, history museums, baking, philosophical discussions, debating... and a certain ESTP 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Um, anywhere with the above-mentioned ESTP 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I am trying to cut back on meat; when there are good veggie options I don't really miss it. However, I definitely enjoy a good cut of meat and it's hard to get enough protein without it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay and yay, respectively 
The Death Penalty- Not without absolute proof
Premarital Sex -Yay
People are inherently good- Nay
Destiny -Hmmm
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay 
Re-reading a good book-YAY


----------



## 1234opendoor

*Personal
*
*Name*
BlindingShape is fine. I welcome most nicknames should they arise.

*Male/Female/Trans?
*Female.

*Location
*Originally born in California, but grew up in the Midwest. I'm afraid there's not much of a story behind that one.
If I could go anywhere in the world at the present moment, it would be somewhere warm. With a friend.

*Age*
I'm in my early twenties, and I've been told by multiple people throughout my life that I seem to act a lot older. I'm not sure where this impression comes from.
I don't understand age too well in general so I'll suspend judgement on which age I think I act like.


*Personal(ity)*

*MBTI:* I usually score as an INFP, occassionally but infrequently as an INTP. I've been casually perusing the system for at least five years.

In general:
I - 100%
N - 88%
F - 6%
P - 56%

My favorite types to be around are definitely the rationals. I have a soft spot for INTs especially.
My least favorite types to be around are, ironically, usually NFs like myself. There have been some phenomenal exceptions, but in general all the _feelings_, including my own, get very overwhelming and absurd misunderstandings arise. It may be a love/hate thing.
I have a lot of difficulty communicating with STPs, but I like watching them.

*My enneagram* swings between 4w5 and 5w4.
*Big Five: *O95-C17-E2-A44-N84 (Seems a little alarming to me. Am I that disagreeable and neurotic?)



*Occupation
*
*Employed or Unemployed?
*I am an unemployed student.

*What is your education?
*I am finishing up my undergrad. Majors are difficult to explain, as my first school dealt with them in a unique way. I studied political science and philosophy with a focus on literature and poetry. I'm topping it off with a major in psychology.

*What is your dream job?*
I'd like to be a researcher who writes and illustrates story books in her spare time.

*About You
*
I usually appear brusque and aloof, but I am playful with and deeply affectionate towards those close to me. I really am a nice person.
I have never met anyone in my life more absent-minded than myself. I have walked straight into ongoing traffic due to being lost in thought on multiple occasions. I have walked into walls. I get lost in my own hometown.
And... it's odd to talk about myself in such a freestyle way?


*Other*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
It's a tie between the arts/crafts section and the section dedicated to elaborate but useless office gizmos.
*Do you collect anything?*
Match books/boxes!
*What are your phobias?*
Do I have to talk about this?
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Sechuan cooking. Already drooling.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Wordplay! Sudoku! Animals!
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
1. Manipulative behavior, especially to garner sympathy or compassion
2. Digging for compliments
3. Intellectual arrogance
4. Image-obsession: hipsters who put on an elaborate facade of egalitarianism and underprivileged-ness when in fact they are just spoilt bourgeoisie like everyone else.
5. Redundance
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Laying in the sun, day dreaming... If a special someone is involved, then sharing ideas both solemnly and playfully.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I have no moral stance on diets. As a purely personal preference in palate (ooh, alliteration!), I lean towards lighter vegetarian meals.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
*God and Souls* I believe in a cognizance behind the great beyond, and the eternal reality of the soul.
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay: that is, I don't believe a political institution should dictate the expression of love.
*People are inherently good* Yay and nay: people are inherently both good and bad, or perhaps inherently neither but capable of both in equal parts.
*Destiny* No opinion.
*Done drugs* Yay, but I did not enjoy it.
*Kissed in the rain* Nay, but that is because the opportunity hasn't presented itself!
*Re-reading a good book* Yay!


----------



## INTJellectual

Personal ~



* Male/Female/Trans? * Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*From the Philippines. I still live here. If I would go anywhere, I'd probably travel to Europe to see their beautiful landmarks and historical places, but I'd definitely not live there.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
*

27. I think I act my age, though most of the people I've met said that I don't look my age *

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ* *and I've been learning about it since May 2011*

* What type do you usually test as? *first INTJ, then wondered if were also an INFJ and INTP. Because of my evolved feelings I was confused if I was an INFJ. And I have a weak J (currently strengthening it), to think that I am INTP. But I had verified it, through reading many personality profiles of each type and found out that INTJ really suits me (and it is really me)
* 
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I thought I wouldn't get along with ESTJs because of their domineering qualities. I don't like to be controlled. But hey, my husband is an ESTJ and I could say that I wouldn't trade any other personality types to be my partner. Although sometimes, we argue and fight, at the end of the day, we just laugh our ass off. Now, we have learned to control our temper and respect each other, and our relationship is getting better and better.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 

*No idea. But I think it would be related to my type.*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed. Currently studying an in-depth programming language. (I hope I succeed)*

What is your education? *In college, tell us your major. Computer Science major in Programming. But it was not my first choice. My jobs in the past were not related to my course, but ever since I learned about the strengths of my personality and what job would suit for me, I dismissed the job offered to me and now I'm trying to study the programming language at home with the help of my programmer husband.*

What is your dream job? *Now? To be a competent computer programmer*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I love books. Hopefully I could find someone in here interesting to chat with 'cause I have a lot to say in mind but I could not trust easily. I love exchanging information for the sake of enriching horizons and view. Being an introvert, I spend most of my time at home on the internet reading almost any stuff you can think of. I can say I'm an INTJ with an evolved feeling. I could say I have more empathy now than in the past. If I could sense that you're sensitive, I wouldn't say anything hurtful. But if you're a thinker like me, expect to say blunt and sometimes sarcastic remarks, lol. I guess you Thinkers wouldn't take it personally, right?

In the past I tried to hide and mask my true colors. I was hiding the nerdiness, geekiness dork that I am. I felt so alone. I think I am the only person in our society. For a long time I thought I wasn't normal, and some people said that I am odd or weird. Now that I've learned about MBTI, things have changed. It has unlocked the key to my personality and I am more confident now than ever, and I believe nothing is impossible, and I can understand now the people around me, and most importantly, I'm alert now to my weakness and know how to exploit my hidden strengths... *

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* dollhouse*
Do you collect anything? *atm, no*
What are your phobias? *huge social gathering, hehe. it kinda make me feel uneasy. but not so much now*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *EVERYTHING!!! I love to eat!* *especially pasta foods and chocolates*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Yoville, House(anything about it), my kids, take out foods, Internet, NEW BOOKS!!!*
What are your top five pet peeves? 
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Watching movie with my husband, eating out, internet, spending sometimes*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay*
The Death Penalty* yay*
Premarital Sex *yay.(should be nay, but people are old enough to use their willpower and decisions, and only they can think of consequences, so yay)*
People are inherently good *nay*
Destiny *yay*
Done drugs *nay*
Kissed in the rain* nay*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## Kriash

*Personal ~

* Name - *Kriash, or Kian.
*- Nickname(s)-* Elmo, Naik
*
* Male/Female/Trans?* Gender Neutral
*
Location - *I live in Kansas City, Missouri. I was basically raised here, but lived in Denver, Colorado for a few years. I think I will eventually move back there, I miss it.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I would like to visit Nepal. I like the landscape, and I also would love to see some of the old monasteries and such.
*
Age-* I'm 19, my birthday is in April. I think I probably act younger than my age most of the time. I tend to seem rather naive a lot of the time, and I seem to avoid most of my responsibilities and things. However, most of my friends are older than I am. I also can be mature at times, but in general I'm not.
*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I may or may not be an INFP. I've been reading about JCF for around a year or so, and before that had a general interest in it but never really studied it for around a year.
*
* What type do you usually test as?
*I normally test as INFP, INFJ, ENFP or ISFP. INFP and INFJ are the most common though.
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I like xNTJs quite a bit.
I don't really have a type that I don't like, as I think that individual differences are more important than a label of personality type, but I guess I would say ESFJ if I had to pick one.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Enneagram I usually get 9 or sometimes 2.
Big 5 I've gotten RCUAI
*
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* 
Currently unemployed. Looking for work and not finding anything. It's frustrating.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I was going to school for computers, but realized that I really didn't like it. Paired with family issues I ended up dropping out. I think I would like to do something with History though. I am going into Job Corps soon since I don't have really any other options right now though.
*
What is your dream job?
*I think being an archaeologist would be interesting.
*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Hm, myself...I think I am a bit weird, but a nice person at the core. I like to learn about things, places, people, theories- really anything. I'm can be airheaded and often forget what I was doing or saying. What I want to get out of the forum is a better understanding of myself and others, and meet new people and have fun in the process.
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I like the building stuff. Wood blocks, Legos, Tinker Toys, Lincoln Logs, things like that.
*Do you collect anything?
*I collected stamps when I was younger, but now I don't collect anything.
*What are your phobias?
*I don't like spiders.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I like spicy food. Hot wings, curry, or anything covered in hot sauce or chili paste haha.
I also like acidic things like lemon and vinegar.
Apples are my favorite food overall though.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Not entirely sure what that means to be honest. o.o
*What are your top five pet peeves?
*Hm...
Lying
Not respecting my personal space/going through my stuff
Loud trashy people in public
Bad drivers
Homophobic/Transphobic people, or otherwise bigoted people

*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Sleep late, go on a walk through woods, meet a friend and talk, watch a movie, read, sleep more.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
*Both, but I like meat a lot.
*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good *Yay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs *Yay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## Dov

*Personal*
*Name*
My name is Or (Hebrew for "light"), but it's confusing in English so Ori is fine too.
I'll take this opportunity to apologize for any language mistakes you might find (as English is not my native tongue).
*Male/Female/Trans?*
Male

*Location*
Born and still live in a quiet suburb of Tel Aviv, Israel.
If I could go anywhere in the world at the present moment, it would be either Ireland (my favorite country in the world, besides mine) or Canada (to hike and see the Aurora Borealis).
*
Age*
I'm 22, but my parents always say I was born 40.

*Personal(ity)*
*MBTI:* My sister introduced the test to me when I was 12, but I forgor about this. A few months ago I stumbled across a Youtube video about it, and I'm in it ever since. At first I wasn't sure if I'm an INTP or an INTJ, but today I'm pretty sure I'm INTP.
My favorite types to be around are probably NT's, although I like NF's as well (All of my girlfriends were NF's). I don't know who are my least favorite types to be around, but I definitely can't stand my parents' SJ-ism!

*Occupation and education*
I'm currently in service as an Intelligence Analyst. I'll have to wait about one more year before I can finally begin my BSc in physics.
Luckily, my current job is sort of a dream job. Maybe researching in the field of particle physics is a bit more dreamy for me.

*About You*
My last girlfriend used to call my a polar bear, becuase I like to sleep too much and I hate warm weather. Also, I learned it's the best to drive the car bearfoot.
What I hope to get out of this forum? I'm not sure. I guess I'm just trying to get a little bit more serious with this hobby (personality theories).

*Other*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Hmm... the LEGO section. 
*Do you collect anything?* Vinyl records.
*What are your phobias?* Bees.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mom's schnitzel. Need not another word.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Cats, Brilliant drumming, Irish accent.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Talking loud for no reason, religious bigotry, chewing with an open mouth, Hebrew misspelling and "becuase I said so" answers.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* To go on a hike with my camera (Canon 40D) in my hands, Prog-Rock in my earphones and my best friend next to me, and with a promise of ending the trip with a pint of Guiness.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? *
*God and Souls*I'm an atheist, and I think what we call "soul" or "awareness" is a mere representation of the state our mind is in, every moment.
*The Death Penalty* Only in very unique cases.
*Premarital Sex* Yay. Marriage is overrated anyway... 
*People are inherently good* I think we're all born selfish, and we learn to restrain that.
*Destiny* Nay.
*Done drugs* Nay.
*Kissed in the rain* Yay!
*Re-reading a good book* Well, I tried... I really did!


----------



## scdhred

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*I often go by SC to people I've yet to meet*
- Any nicknames?
*Many, the most common being SB and Bunny*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in Southern California, and I spent the last year living on my own going to school in Tokyo, Japan. I've been back in SoCal for about two months, and its been a difficult adjustment.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Back to Tokyo. I'm a Tokyoite at heart, but I'd also love to backpack across Europe in the near future.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 21, and I think acted more mature when I was 16. However, I was also far more ignorant and "serious" then, so I prefer to think I'm more good-natured now rather than immature. I'm always serious when the situation calls for it.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an ENTP. Back in high school, I tested ENFP, but now that I'm more self-aware, I've come to realize I'm just ENTP with a heightened Fe. I've been reading about personality theory since I got out of high school. Its fascinating.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*Now, its ENTP every time.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I can get along with most types, but I my two best friends are an ENTJ and INFP.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*For the Enneagram I got 7w8, and I think its fits me pretty well*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*A former Disney cast member and part-time college student, now a full-time college student*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm in college majoring in Communications with a focus on Journalism with a minor in Linguistics*

What is your dream job?
*That's tough, because there's so many jobs that I dream having. Right now, I'd love to be a travel journalist. I think.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm basically extremely nerdy (scifi, comics, gaming, photoshop, its all good to me), but I also really like fashion. I love a good debate and meeting new people. I try not to judge others as best I can, but hey, I'm human. I respect people who are self-aware very highly, because I think its rare in our species to do so.
I'd like to talk to some interesting people *



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The boy's section. They always have nerf guns, and they get all the Star Wars toys.*
Do you collect anything? *I love comics with Deadpool, and I also collect rocks from places I've been.*
What are your phobias? *Being in the dark alone. Unless, I'm in my own bedroom. And even then it can be tricky.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Korean bbq and okonomiyaki. Those words alone are enough for me.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
**
What are your top five pet peeves?
*Hypocritical people (as humans we are all a bit hypocritical, but some people are just ridiculous), cancelled plans at the last minute, people trivializing other's pain, bullying, people that walk. Really. SLOW.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Also difficult. So many options. A day spent with one or two of my closet friends doing anything, people watching at a cafe in Harajuku, reading a good book, seeing a movie and then partying the night away. That or going to Comic Con.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I'm definitely a carnivore, but I also love a good salad.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## MandiKind

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? _
Mandi_
- Any nicknames? _
Nope_

*** Male/Female/Trans? _
I'm just a girl...

_ Location - Where were you originally born? _
Born in Virginia, grew up in Indiana....rural/small town areas_

Where do you live today? 
_A village in the Czech Republic_

Any interesting story behind that? _
Of course....everyone has an interesting story, right?! So, long story short...my husband is Czech and we've decided to live in his home country....at least for now._

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Right at this moment, I might go see my mom. Haven't seen her since March.

_ Age - How old are you? 
_I'm in my 30s....

_Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_This question is probably more appropriate for younger members...When I was younger, people often commented that I was very mature for my age...possibly because I'm a reserved yet confident sort of person who doesn't completely lack intelligence (I was even more reserved when I was younger)._ _By now people must __ surely __think I'm at least 60_ _due to my reserve, confidence, and wisdom._

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_I'm an ISFP...I've become really interested in personality theories just recently. Been reading about the different theories for about 5 months._

*** What type do you usually test as?
_I usually type as ISFP, INFP, or ISTP....I test as an ISFP about 80% of the time...I tend to agree.

_ *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I don't have much experience with this yet, but I tend to stay away from super intellectual judging type people who have a "holier than thou" attitude...I'm not sure which MBTI type is most likely to have this attitude. I pretty much love everyone else.

_ If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_What's "Big 5"? I'll have to look into that now! I've taken a few free Enneagram tests...I'm almost always a 9...I think I'm a 9w8 because I had a huge temper problem until I was about 16 or 17 years old....When I was pushed to my limit (which sometimes wasn't very difficult to do), I would literally see "red" and become physically violent._ _I'm so very different now..._

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_Yep, I got a job!

_ What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_Studied nursing in college and worked as a nurse for a few years. Now, I teach English as a foreign language 

_ What is your dream job?
_Not nursing and not teaching...I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up! But it must be a job in which I feel satisfied that I've actually done something that means something at the end of the day._

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I don't feel very comfortable describing myself...I would like to communicate with people on a variety of topics...I'm not super intellectual, I hate too much drama, I'd like to help others who have had problems and experiences similar to mine_. _I don't have many people to communicate with personally at this point in my life, so maybe this would be a good place for that._

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_aisles with the radio control and battery powered vehicles.

_ Do you collect anything?
_Lint in my navel sometimes_._..I used to love collecting fossils...they were everywhere in the forest behind my house!_

What are your phobias?
_giving speeches...teaching is still difficult sometimes!

_ Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_I absolutely love homemade chocolate fudge brownies...with nuts, without nuts, chocolate chunks or none, powdered sugar on top or even chocolate icing. I like the chewy, heavy kind, not the cake-like variety. I like them best on the second day but they often don't last that long around me_. _Oh, I hate having a broken oven at times like this! :-(_

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Oh golly, what gives me the jollies? Brownies of course, my husband, my dogs, comedies, computer games, shopping (especially for shoes), that's all for now...

_ What are your top five pet peeves?
_rude drivers, people who complain all the time, narrow-mindedness, jealousy, when my husband "accidentally" uses my toothbrush!

_ What would a perfect day be like for you?
_cloudy and overcast, but not rainy, and warm with no wind....I would spend the day with my husband and dogs hiking through the fields and forests. Of course, we would have a picnic too....Cheesy, right?!

_ Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_meat and vegetables sound good to me...I like the IDEA of being a vegetarian for environmental and ethical reasons, but I just enjoy eating meat too much to become one. _

Other Other ~ _NAY!!! TOO MUCH!!!_


----------



## MandiKind

Sorry, I skipped the YAY OR NAY section earlier....

God and Souls _yay_
The Death Penalty_yay_
Premarital Sex _yay_
People are inherently good _yay_
Destiny _nay_
Done drugs _yay_
Kissed in the rain_can't remember_
Re-reading a good book _nay_


----------



## Datamaiden

*Datamaiden (INTJ),* female, Atlanta, GA, USA; instructional designer/consultant; self-employed/B.A., M.B.A., M.Ed. – concentrations leadership, e-Learning, Adult Ed., Linguistics. Middle age. Mentally feel like 20’s but act like 60’s J Total trekkie and proud to be a nerd.

INTJ, although my I/E is very borderline I have consistently tested INTJ for many years, although in my more outgoing mood I can test an ENTJ. Career wise and interaction wise, I can function as both. I find the NTJ trait very consistent between the two. 

DISC – high D and I
Enneagram: type 1
Time and results oriented.

*Dream Job*: I like this one fine – if I could just get rich dong it. Right now I’d settle for regular income in this economy.

*Favorite Personality Types. * That is a loaded question because it is one thing I am working at learning. The very process seems to cause one to be judgmental about others. If I do so, I could close myself off to positive relationships; if I do not, I open myself up to stupid mistakes of which I absolutely know better. 

I am finding that some type traits that I have found I dislike in others (based on negative experience) may actually be nice traits in a different person or situation, and therefore perhaps not a good way to judge. I would say off-hand that I am cautious about in MBTI the S types and F types and P types – but I am married to an ISTP – can be compatible and also can be quite difficult. But are the difficulties due to type or just that particular person?

I tend to think that N types are super, yet I must remind myself tat I know many N types who have not developed themselves and they are absolute airheads and flakes. 

Certain types will correlate to certain behavioral characteristics which I find challenging, i.e.: (I am already too wordy, so please excuse my bluntness to save time (space)
S: cannot grasp concepts; comes across as dumb to me, frustrating. I will not waste my time explaining anything to them.

S: focuses on unimportant detail, minutia and trivia – again, translates as silliness to me. They simply do not “get” what is important, cannot see the big picture and will make a big deal out of what does not matter, while totally missing the point. On the positive side they have great manual skill and mechanical aptitude.

F: Impedes tasks by tying up everyone’s time and energy to deal with their feelings or the feeling of the group members. Sucks the life out of me. Can also be very manipulative and deceitful.
On the positive side, I like people who are warm, caring, and empathetic. This trait serves best in some circumstances and not well in others. Also some people are positive F role models and some are negative exemplars.

P: This one can drive me crazy. While spontaneity can be fun, these people often cannot make a decision to save their lives and they will be late to their own funerals! Totally unreliable – what I call flaky. Again, some people are more well adjusted and manage their tendencies and others let them run wild and tend to be role models of the worst of the type trait. 

Also culture, education and upbringing play a role in how these traits play out. If a negative use of a trait is combined with a cultural propensity that engages the negative aspect of that trait – bad combination. Ex: I deal with a lot of South Americans. Those who are executives know to be on-time – in the USA anyway. Others – just shoot me now.

*How I would describe myself and what I hope to get out of this forum:* Now you have it on the type of question I dislike. I think I have already described myself in quite god detail above. Forum: interesting and enlightening conversation with intelligent people about personality and typing with the goal of greater understanding and effectiveness.

*Now here are what I consider the silly questions but I’ll bite:*
I do not go to toy stores. I do not collect because I hate clutter. Phobias are many: heights, water, bugs, germs, and people to an extent. Foods – you really do not have time for that – I am a gourmet cook, love making pastries. Focus on French, Italian, Mediterranean and also health foods and raw foods, juicing. Jollies: huh? What is that!? Pet Peeves: 1) people who cannot make up their minds, people who cannot use the English language correctly, 3) people who are late, 4) people who cannot comprehend, 5) people who are illogical. (I can give you a few more) So you see, I pretty much find everyone annoying. I really do like people and see companions, just finding the right people is really difficult!

*Perfect Day:* Peaceful. Shopping, taking a boat on the Seine, seeing a movie and dinner at an elegant restaurant.

*I am vegetarian* (although I cook delicious meats)

*What people* call God is a word for mysteries of the universe that they cannot comprehend. Religions are mad-made rules to try to make sense of what he cannot make sense of and to control the other senseless masses. If one takes another life, he should die the same death. Sex is good. Vulgarity, promiscuity and making children out of wedlock is not. People are inherently stupid. Destiny is what you make it. Drugs are what stupid people do. What – you mean the people who do not have sense to come in out of the rain? Books are good. They provide a wealth of knowledge, entertainment, and escape and are a peaceful way to pass the time. The number of re-reads is an indicator of how good it is. Complex stories have many layers, hidden meaning and symbolism.


----------



## apmeggison

Personal ~

My name is Alisa. I preferred to be called Alisa. I have no nicknames.

Female

I was born in New Brunswick, NJ.
I live in Central Maine today.
If I could get up and go, I'd go visit Ireland, Scotland, Germany, and Italy.


I am 42.
I don't act my age.
I don't act at all.
I am simply 42.
I am a healthy, active, involved 42-year old. I have no gray hair yet!


Personal(ity) ~

I'm an INTJ. I've been reading on this for about 20 years now.

98.6% of the time I test as an INTJ.
The remainder I test as an ISTJ, usually in my weaker moments ;-P

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Actually, they are one and the same. I love "EN" types because they are not me. I love their outgoing nature, spontaneity, zaniness and their love of people. But I can only tolerate this for a few hours. Then I need to go away and recover. I find I get along long-term with ISTJs and ISFJs.

I have only taken the Enneargram and I am a Type 3.


Occupation ~

I am employed. I own my own company.

I have 4 degrees.
B.S Marine Science
M.S. Coasal Oceanography
M.S. Relationship Counseling
MBA

What is your dream job?
I am in my dream job. I am an internet marketing professional, and love it.

About You ~

I'm pretty close to your classic INTJ profile. I am deeply passionate, love learning, have low tolerance for stupidity and ignorance, I am highly ethical, moral, and care about Karmic rules. Outsiders see me as aloof, distant, secretive, untrusting, detached and unemotional. Nothing could be further from the truth. I reveal myself to those I deem honest, trustworthy, and deserving. I pave my own path, I create my own destiny. I thank others who help me. I roll over those who get in my way. What I hope to get out of the forum - perhaps camaraderie. There are times I feel completely alone with no supportive group. I know we INTJ's are about 1.5% of the population. Sometimes it's good to reaffirm you're not crazy - just rare.


Other ~

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? The logic-puzzle books. Brain teaser games.
Do you collect anything? Candles, Musical boxes.
What are your phobias? Downhill Skiing, Bungee Jumping, Jumping out of an airplane. I like my feet on the ground.
Describe your favorite food until you drool.
Fresh made linguine with a rich, savory clam sauce with shrimp, mussels, scallops, crab, and fresh Parmesan/Romano cheese.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
This is a hard one. Truly? Being challenged by something in Google AdWords and overcoming it with an excellent CTR and ROI. Or encountering and overcoming some other technical quandary.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Fake people
Dishonest people
People who talk too much about nothing that matters
Rude people
Lazy people

What would a perfect day be like for you?
95 degrees, 75 degree water, sand, full sun, a variety of music, a great book, and no people.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No and Yes
The Death Penalty - Yes
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Yes
Destiny - No
Done drugs - No
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## MaeFlower

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Mae would be nice. 
- Any nicknames?
I've been called flower before, and a lot of people call me sunshine? I kinda like it though...

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? England! Oh, that would be incredible.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
15. I think it depends on who I'm with. I'd say i normally act my age or older, but it really depends one who I'm talking to.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
ENFJ. About a year? I find it quite interesting. People in general are quite interesting, and I like learning more about the ideas behind different individuals that can fit into lists of sorts? That may sound odd, or not make sense, but ah well.

* What type do you usually test as?
I've always tested as ENFJ. I've taken at least six and they've all said the same thing 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't have any really. I just like to be around people. Although my best friends are an INFP, and ENFP, and two ESFP's

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
2w1, 1w2, and 6widontremember. With a Sloan test I actually got SLOAN, but I've only taken it once. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
Definitely haven't gone to college yet.

What is your dream job?
Either a counselor at a school, or a drama or English teacher. I love to teach ^.^ and I love children ^.^

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

1. I like lists. And notebooks.
2. My favorite thing to do is sit back and write lists about my favorite things. Which funnily enough, sort of meshes together. 
3. I am not from england, but I quite love speaking with a British accent. Even though I'm probably terrible at it.
4. I quite enjoy using the words rather, quite, a tad, kinda, extremely, and enjoy. I don't know why, but I do.
5. This isn't a brief paragraph. Oh no! I didn't listen to the rules :O 
6. I like rules, but I don't like being brief.

I just hope to meet people. And talk to people. And maybe give advice if I can at all. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
The notebook part? Or the candy part. Or... The part with kids...

Do you collect anything?
Collections... Of things... Nothing extraordinarily amazing. 

What are your phobias?
Losing friends, losing someones opinion, hurting people, being criticized by people I love, and having someone laugh at who I am.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Lo.
Mein.
I'm already drooling...

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

The word jollies! 

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. People who put other people down for no reason at all. Not even people who have low self esteem and are jerks because they don't know any better, just sadistic people who know they're legitimately hurting people and continue doing it any way. 
2. People who screw with my friends. >.< I want to beat them over the head with a dictionary.
3. When people assume I'm all rainbows and love and butterflies and that I wouldn't hurt a fly, and therefore they can lash out at me because I wont do anything back.
Mostly because it's true up to a point... 
4. Losing things. I do it all. The. Time. 
And it's annoying. 
5. The fact that I currently cannot think of a fifth pet peeve and now I feel stupid, 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day where no one had to ferry me around or take care of me, but I got to spend the day with friends. And we were all honestly happy and laughing and joking and not keeping things from each other. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like cookies.
That is all. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
(otherotherotherotherother. )
God and Souls- Yay! 
The Death Penalty- Nay. Well, it depends, but typically I'd say nay. 
Premarital Sex- Not for me. Whatever you do is your choice, but I don't believe in it and will try my best to stop you if I think you'll get hurt.
People are inherently good- Yay.
Destiny- Nay.
Done drugs- Nay. And I won't. Ever. 
Kissed in the rain- Nay, but I'd like to,
Re-reading a good book- Yay, I like doing that, but I don't always finish it.


----------



## Utensils

Personal ~

* Name - Haa... On this site, I'll just be Utensils 

* Female roud:

Location - I was born in Birmingham, England... And still live in England  I lived in Germany for a year whilst my dad learned professional harpsichord in Munich, but I was a baby, so I don't really remember the whole thing...
- Jamaica!! I've always wanted to visit Jamaica- it's so...me!:laughing:




Personal(ity) ~

* I've known about the Myers-Briggs thing for a few weeks. Ever since I was diagnosed as an ENFP, I've been absolutely enthralled with the whole thing. I usually hate the idea of labels and being in a tight box of stereotypes, but I honestly love this test... the results were so "me" 

* ENFP 

* Wow... err, I'm usually okay with all types of people and look for the best in them, but there's a little group of people I can't STAND... I'm gonna take a hack at what type these people are and say ENTJ... There's something cold I don't quite like about 'em.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed... 


* I really want to edit fiction novels... it's a hard industry to break into, I know. :wink:


About You ~

* I really don't know where to start... I'm really, REALLY artistic. Anything creative other than dance, which I couldn't do even if my life depended on it... (though I have been told I make a pretty good choreographer ). I get pretty decent grades overall, mostly towards the top of classes, but I usually excel in creative writing, drama, music, art etc... music especially. I have two kittens called spoon and spatula and love anything weird and out of the ordinary . 

As for the reason I am posting in this thread, I basically just want to get myself out there, so this is what I'm doing 



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Whichever has the nerf guns! 
*Do you collect anything?* Eek- If I had to name something, probably guitars...
*What are your phobias?* Eh, well I'm not really afraid of much physical stuff... spiders piss me off and I don't like the what-the-hell-is-happening-in-my-stomach-area feeling of falling. So I would have to say that I'm most afraid of not being appreciated for what I do- for people especially. One thing I hate the idea of is being invisible to others. The thought of people not realising just how much effort I put into any friendship, project etc. is quite frankly terrifying.
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I really can't be arsed to type loads... so I'm just gonna say it. Noodles! :tongue:
*What are your top five pet peeves?*

Grumpy people
When people say one thing, and do something completely different.
People (especially teachers) who don't even try to understand me.
When everyone follows the mainstream just because everyone else expects them to.
 Pessimists.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat! RAAWWR! :crazy:

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Souls, maybe. God- may as well keep an open mind, but if there is one, I have no patience for him/her.
*The Death Penalty* Yes... depending on the circumstances.
*Premarital Sex* It's what we're on this earth to do right? To be perfectly honest, I find the idea of premarital sex being "evil" absolutely stupid. 
*People are inherently good* I guess there's the whole yin-yang thing. I get really pissed off when someone says that a person is "evil" though. I had a really strange RE teacher once, and he made us imagine a homeless guy begging for change. He told us that the person who gives him money is good, and the person who does not is evil. I really blew up at him- this is one thing that REALLY frustrates me. :angry:
*Destiny* How can anyone know? I believe in destiny in that there is a thing we will do in the future. There will be a life ahead of us that is going to happen, and there will be a way in which it will play out. However, I definitely do not believe that anything is planned out or predestined by anyone or anything else. We have our own decisions to make, and we'll sure as hell make them.

*Have you ever...?*

*Done drugs* Does the occasional Paracetamol count? :happy: In all seriousness though, no. I have never done drugs and don't plan to.
*Kissed in the rain* Nope!
*Re-read a good book* When I find a book/series I like, I will read it over and over and over and over and over and over and over again until I practically know it word for word. :kitteh:


Utensils, over and out. :ninja:


----------



## Koran Angel

*Personal ~
*
-My name is Grady!
-Nicknames: G-Rad, Grade-A, G Money (or G$)

-Male
-Was born in Atlanta, GA. Currently living in Queens in New York. Moved to Hawaii at age 5, Guam at age 7, Arizona at age 9, and back to Atlanta at 11. Moved to NY for a girl about 8 months ago.

- If I could go anywhere in the world...that's very tough! I think rural Ireland, or Atlanta for a bit because I miss family/friends.

-I'm 20 but I think I act a little older than my age. Arrogance aside, I think I probably only act a few years older.




*Personal(ity) ~*

-I'm an ISFP and have been familiar with MBTI for 3-4 years.

-Usually test as ISFP, but have gotten ESFP, ISTP, and ISFJ a few times.

-Favorites are usually INxx

-I took the Enneagram a long time ago and got 4, but I dont know how accurate that is now.



*Occupation ~*

-Employed at an organic restaurant

-I was studying studio art at a college and then dropped out. Waiting for a year in New York to get in-state tuition.

-Dream job with the money aside? Probably as a healer. You know, crystals and energy and all that good stuff. Other than that, an artist.


*About You ~*

-I don't know where to begin with describing myself. I try to be nice! I care a lot about my fellow humans. I'm grateful for the good and bad things in my life. I hope to get some good discussions and help people in need on this forum. :happy:



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Video games!
*Do you collect anything?* Hmm, crystals I guess. Clothes. When I find quarters of places that I've lived I get a little excited.
*What are your phobias?* None, really. I get kinda scared when I look down from a really tall building.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Chinese food. I could eat it every fucking day.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* My girlfriend :kitteh:
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who are ignorant, people who aren't understanding/have no compassion, People who are egotistical, People who are too aggressive
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Wake up late, nice weather, meditate, computer, enough money in my pocket, watch tv with my gurfran
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Yes yes
*The Death Penalty* No
*Premarital Sex* Yes
*People are inherently good* Yes
*Destiny* Yes
*Done drugs* Been to rehab, so yes
*Kissed in the rain* In a car, yes
*Re-reading a good book* Sort of


:crazy:


----------



## Michael Holyoak

Personal ~

* Name - Michael
- Any nicknames? You can call me whatever you like, baby.  Haha jk.

* Male

Location - Born and raised in a po-dunk town in Utah. I tried to run away to join a hippie community once when I was 20, but that plan fell through when my car broke down in California. So, alas, I'm stuck here again.

Age - 22. I think I act older than 22, more mature, too serious. Unless of course I'm with my ESFP friend, who brings the child to the surface.




Personal(ity) ~

* I've been studying Keirsey for a few months now. I just recently bought Please Understand Me II, and am almost finished with it.

* I have always tested as an INFP (Keirsey deems the name of Idealist Healer in the book)

* I love to be around other NFs, though it's not common in the area I live. I have the hardest time feeling any connection to SJs, though one of my best friends is one. NTs are rare too, probably hiding behind books or computer games, but I always have great conversations with them when I come across one. SPs are hit and miss with me.




Occupation ~

*Employed at Taco Bell, this is the only job I've ever known, really. Though I'd love to move up in the world.

Dream job would have to be a psychologist. Surprising? I think not.


About You ~

* Probably the epitome of an INFP, though I lack the poetry aspect (unless inspired by strong emotions). I'm easy to get along with. Nice guy. Savior Complex. Just getting over a rather low self-esteem. etc.


Other ~

What are your phobias? Bugs, but only certain kinds (centipedes, certain spiders, roaches, bees), heights, drowning.
What are your top five pet peeves? bad drivers, people entering my sanctuary without permission, people talking to me while I'm in the shower/on the shitter, Insults to my intelligence... cant think of any more atm.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Spending the day with a close friend or family member, preferably in nature. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I was vegetarian for 2 years, but broke that for chicken and haven't gone back... yet.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Yay (considering I don't believe in marriage...)
People are inherently good: Good one... A little of each.
Destiny: Neither
Done drugs: Yay, though not for the past 2 years.
Kissed in the rain: Yay, and would love to again.
Re-reading a good book: Love to =)


----------



## selfmadeanonymous

Personal ~

* Name - Marie is good.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Born/grew up in California, currently finishing college in Florida. Moving back home for grad school soon.


Age - 23




Personal(ity) ~

* INFP

* pretty much always INFP, got close to ENFP when I was feeling fairly outgoing.

* I don't try to identify the people I'm around by their personality type 1. because I don't know enough about all the types to do this and 2. I don't want to pre-judge someone either. 
But It can be very helpful to try to do this in the workplace however, I see how it would facilitate teamwork. And understanding in life in general- idk I'm just afraid of getting into the habit of labeling someone.





Occupation ~

* Student

What is your education? College Major: Astrophysics

What is your dream job? Astrophysicist in Brazil or Peru left alone to do research .


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Learn more about myself and how I fit into the world. Also, have a better understanding of my fellow human beings.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias?
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Mexican!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *NO*
The Death Penalty *NO*
Premarital Sex *Yes*
People are inherently good *Yes*
Destiny *NO*
Done drugs *Yes*
Kissed in the rain *mhm*
Re-reading a good book *always*


----------



## tarenyelle

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Taren*
- Any nicknames? *Tarantula, Taren Tot*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *I was born in Digby Nova Scotia, a month premature. My folks were on vacation visiting my Grandmother, had a too-stimulating boating incident, and voila! Little me inconveniently came into the world a little early. I'm happy, though, as I get to be Canadian, too *

*I live in Rhode Island now, have done so for the last 10 years. Love the place! Love the water. For a tiny state, we have a huge beautiful resource in Narragansett Bay.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Hmmm... somwhere warm... or, I know! New Orleans. Haven't been there in awhile, love it. Ooh, Peru... I would go there, climb some mountains, get in touch with my oh-so-buried spiritual life... I will stop myself now, because the list goes on.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 42, oops, 43  I don't act my age, I act younger, and also older. * 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*ENFP. Been reading about it for years, maybe 10 or more?*

*** What type do you usually test as? *ENFP 99% of the time. I have tested as ENTP a couple times, though. I live with an INTJ, and I believe I absorb a lot of the T stuff... I do value intellect and a thoughtful approach to life... sometimes comes out as T. *

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Hmm. Don't know! I think I'm weirded out by S types... I only know a few, and love them dearly, but I am so very very N so we are like curious aliens with each other. I love hanging out with N types, the conversation is always amazing! I get a lot out of imagining possibilities...* 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *Employed. I sell metrology software and handle contracts for manufacturing and defense companies. Fun! Really. *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Music major in college. Also TOEFL certificate. SCUBA Instructor.*

What is your dream job? *Musician full time. I've done it before, and would love to find a way to remove all obstacles to doing it again.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I hope to get some insight into myself and others on this forum. I imagine I'll read funny, enlightening, entertaining, emotional, moving, inspiring and educational things from all you lovely people. Describing myself, not so easy *



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Do you collect anything? *Music instruments from other cultures. But really it's very casual. I just have a bunch.*
What are your phobias?* Moths. Cockroaches.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Last night* *I made a beautiful oyster dish... my modified version of Oysters Rockefeller... sautee shallots in butter, deglaze with Sambuca... toss in huge handful of fresh spinach till wilted... fresh thyme leaves...grate fresh nutmeg, add cream... spoon atop beautiful lovely fresh-shucked oysters - truly a dollop of magic, add a sliver of gruyere and broil till the cheese is browned. Mmmmm.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Sex, talking about it, doing it, imagining it  Singing!*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Noisy eating; loud fingernail biting; moldy basements; *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wake up, drink vegetable yogurt juice and eat an egg, go for a run outside, come back in and get to work in the recording studio till mid-afternoon, then take a luxurious nap, after a nice, long, slow lovemaking session... eat strawberries and oysters for dinner. Talk and talk until bedtime. Do it all again!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Hmmm. Too hard.*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay, but we make our own.*
Done drugs *Yay, but don't need em.*
Kissed in the rain *Oh Yay, and yes please!*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*

*Hmm. Lots of Yays above... I guess that's because I can't say no... *


----------



## The Doc

Personal ~

* Name - Kevin
- I've had so many nicknames, mostly inside jokes, but the one that has really stuck is DC (for numerous reasons)

* Male

Location - Born and live in the heart of Texas. Lived in the same house all 21 years of my life.
- If I could choose anywhere, it'd be Australia. Mostly cause I imagine it's so different, I'm curious.
Age - As I said, I'm 21. I act younger, and many others claim I look younger. If I had to guess, I'd say 16 or 17.




Personal(ity) ~

* I have been an INTP up until recently, a bit of soul searching and I seem to be drifting toward INTJ or even ISTJ.
* Lately INTJ but for the last 4 years or so it was INTP.

* Around? You assume I'm around enough people to have a preference. I'd guess ISTJs only because that's what I am.

I am a 5w4



Occupation ~

* Working as a cashier right now, retail sucks.

I'm a sophomore at a community college, going to transfer next fall to study Chemical Engineering with a focus on pharmaceuticals.

Anything to do with sciences really. I dream of becoming an astrophysicist although chemistry is my strong suit.


About You ~

* I'm a very quiet person, like most introverts, so I don't spend much time around others. I also have ADD which makes things very difficult for me. This is mostly because I spend a lot of my time thinking, but being ADD my thoughts are rarely organized, so I come off as very random and annoying to others. I consider myself artistic, but have a very hard time expressing my creativity. I love to laugh, even if it isn't funny. I can be very emotional one moment and equally stoic the next, something usually attributed to ADD.

I hope to use this forum get to know others like me so I can better understand myself. I have a lot of trouble talking about this kind of thing in real life so I think this setting might help. I'm also hoping to become less antisocial in the next year considering I'll be moving out next fall and I want to make that transition as easy as possible. My family has been my crutch for my whole life and I'm honestly afraid of how I'll handle things with out them.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The quiet section. (Do they even have those??)
Do you collect anything? I collect monopoly games and memorabilia.
What are your phobias? Claustrophobia, fear of crowds, and most insects.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fried Plantains, the most delicious thing on the planet, especially with sour cream or baked beans. I think I'll go make some now...
*hours pass*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies? I'll assume that means happy. Reading my favorite book, laughing at anything, my one best friend.
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupid people, those times when you just want to throw your laptop out the window, reality TV, traffic, writers block.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Staying at home reading or maybe with a friend talking about our interests.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Kia Lyons

hello my name is kia 
i am a women 
most days i feel much older than i am but on rare and beautiful moments i feel younger these moments are hands down my favorite 
i was born in southern California i live in Hollywood now. i have have not lived in one place for more than two years since early childhood. 
if i could could pick up and go anywhere in the world i would go to Copenhagen Denmark because its the happiest city on earth 
my personality type is INFP 
i am an unemployed chef going back to culinary school 
my dream job would involve food and travel and lots of it 
i am a very down to earth warm and kind women, i truly love people with all that i have and i value my family and friends above all. i am also stubborn as hell but im working on that . my purpose in life is to love and to learn and i dearly love to laugh . 
top 10 
love
food 
wine
pot
morning sex
music 
sleep
hugs that last a really really long time 
animals 
great movies 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? legos!
Do you collect anything? spices 
What are your phobias? clown , male strippers and botchulism 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. a beer battered fish taco with mango pico de galleo with a dill and capper yogurt sauce 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?- day drinking and people watching 
What are your top five pet peeves?- negative and closed minded people 
What would a perfect day be like for you? hm... start with a joint a little lovin and a great song,book store, record store, farmers market,red wine ,garden nap,pastry shop, another joint, a little louie maybe some bille while a make dinner with my sweet heart *still working on that* bubble bath, another joint . a little more lovin and sleep =) 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty-undecided 
Premarital Sex - goodness yes 
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny- yay
Done drugs - yay * weed doesn't count right?....
Kissed in the rain - no :/ 
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Fairy Dust

Hi all, am new here, obviously. So I guess I should actually post something as I've been hovering about for weeks before joining. so I will just fill out the standard stuff and leave it at that.

I'm female,

I was born and raised in Ireland, and still live here.

Personal(ity) ~

I haven't done the myers-briggs test, just the kiersey one which was so long ago it was free! lol I was always interested in psychology and why people and animals behave the way they do. I was introduced to the kiersey test by an online friend who was studying psychology and quite probably me at the same time. I'd just got out of a relationship with a narcissist (something I'd never heard of until then) and that was how I originally discovered the personality types.
I consistently test as an INFP - Idealist/Healer on the keirsey site and on other random ones I've taken over the years.

Occupation ~
I'm a florist

What is your dream job?
I originally wanted to be a saddler and harness maker, but ended up as a florist which I have enjoyed doing for over 20 years now. I also wanted to train to be a counselor but couldn't afford the course fees. 


About You ~

I guess I am a `normal` INFP. I've no idea what I will get out of this forum or even if I will post on it, but maybe some insight to things, maybe some help, maybe I will feel a little less alone against an angry world...I really don't know, I haven't worked that out yet.

Other ~
Do you collect anything?
I collect books and information

What are your phobias?
I hate heights and deep water

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I love italian food esp lasagna. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
deep conversations.
walking in the forest parks, by the sea or around the gardens at stately homes.
My pets.
Music.
Psychology and other interesting subjects.

What are your top five pet peeves? (not in any order of any sort)
Inconsiderate people
Liars
People who think they are better than everyone else
Lack of empathy
Lack of manners

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Just sign me up to a day in my own imagination and I'd be happy

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Either 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - depends - Nay' I mean what if the person dies and it's later discovered they were innocent. But yay if they did do it, I think the punishment should fit the crime.

Premarital Sex - umm

People are inherently good - I wish! I like to think they are but they make it SO hard sometimes.

Destiny - possibly. 

Done drugs - yay - never again.

Kissed in the rain - yay

Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Eric the Green

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Eric (aka E. Alan)
- Any nicknames? Eric the Green

* Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Oakland CA
Where do you live today? San Jose CA
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
Europe, so much to see, and so advanced culturally.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am boom generation, and act younger than my age.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type? probably INTP

and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? several years

* What type do you usually test as? INTP, sometimes INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? no comment

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I'll have to look into Big 5 Sloan. I took your enneagram test; very good. Type 5. Types 4 and 9 figured in the results. I have also tested as Type 3, and always with 4 wing.

EDIT: OK, my first time through the Sloan Big 5 test gave me this result:
Extroversion	||||||||||||	48%
Orderliness	||||||||||||	46%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||	56%
Accommodation	||||||||||||	48%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||||	72%


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
I produce a small art fair (holistic, psychic, and visionary arts), and sometimes work as a teacher.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
Philosophy.

What is your dream job? 
successful author and composer; I'm working on it.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


To share ideas. I am a seeker, creator, philosopher, mystic. Not always as inter-socially skilled as I'd like. Introverted, but sociable, and I like to show off my sensuality too. Very musical.

Other ~ N/A, or should I say N/I (not interested)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny We have a destiny, but also free will.
Done drugs A few long ago
Kissed in the rain Yay?
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## julia_irrlicht

Hello, 

I'm Julia. Joining the forum to learn more about myself and the others. 

Personality: 

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

_The evil INTJ. Learnt about MBTI a year ago, when we had a test at work. Became less hateful, so this probably does magic  _


*** What type do you usually test as?

_INTJ / ENTJ. _


*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

_Two people I have the highest trust in scores as INFJ and ESFJ. __The toughest relationship is probably with ISTPs. No test but they look like ISTPs from description. Balancing between "you're the only one like me" and "grow up, day-dreamer" _


* If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5, what were your results?

_Enneagram: 5w6_


Occupation:

*** Employed or Unemployed?

_In FMCG company. Working on improving portfolio strategies and return on investments (wow, just realized how weird it sounds). _


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

_Studied statistics but left the university. Hope to graduate one day _


What is your dream job?

_Giving me a kind of strategy game experience and salary high enough to forget about day-to-day issues. Hm, current one seems ok. _


About You 

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_Analyzing music and seeing the poetry in numbers. Crying when watching documentaries and hating love stories. Thinking like a man, driving like a woman, sometimes behaving like a child and confusing them all. Totally optimistic and dreadfully sceptical. It all goes in a perfect system. I hope to understand myself and others better. _


Other

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

_Interactive cute toys, like Ferbie  _


*Do you collect anything?
_Music library_


*What are your phobias?
_Height _


*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Uhm... I like soft drinks, like Mountain Dew or Sprite, and lemon water. No particular food preferences. _


*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Strategy games. Powerful music, like symphonic metal. Running. Travelling. Fast driving (although I'm a terrible driver). _


*What are your top five pet peeves?
_Cheating _
_Unjustified risk _
_Laziness _
_Lack of purpose_
_Pretending to be an expert if you aren't_


*What would a perfect day be like for you?
_Travelling to new place. Solving an unsolvable problem. Staying in bed for longer and... well ... not on my own _


*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_Doesn't matter. _



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. _Yay. But not organized religion. _
The Death Penalty. _Nay. _
Premarital Sex. _Yay. _
People are inherently good. _Yay. Sometimes stupid but in general good. _
Destiny. _Yay & Nay. I believe in consequences. You can shape your destiny in both positive and negative ways. _
Done drugs. _Long time ago. How can you go to Amsterdam and just enjoy the architecture?  _
Kissed in the rain. _Yay. _
Re-reading a good book. _Yay. Re-reading, re-dreaming and re-writing. _


----------



## Polo

Personal
I'm Polo. I prefer to stay anonymous on teh interwebz. I'm also a female. While I am 19, I neither look nor act my age. Most people usually mistake me for about 14. I find that I am more mature in my habits and interests than others of my age group. I'm fromt Texas! Right now, I live in the live music capital (Austin) so I can attend a university. I hope to study abroad in France, but since I was young I've always wanted to go to Ireland.


Personal(ity)
INTJ, the scientist. I don't know when I first did one of the online knock-off tests, but I remember reading a description that said it is the rarest type. I'd thought, _well now that makes sense_, due to my various struggles in school and the social norms of middle & high school. I've since retested several times, using different online tests, and under different conditions. Only once have I ever tested differently, and it was ISTJ I think. The description was way off compared to the INTJ description.

I'm still trying to decipher the whole dominant/auxiliary/etc things behind the personality types. So, I don't really know types I favor or not. I also somehow landed in theatre, so I doubt I would seem like an INTJ until I was motivated to speak about INTJ-characteristic things.

I dislike people who "feel" everything instead of looking at the situation and trying to asses it. This is one of the main reasons I've had very little romance thus far, because most teenagers are all about how they FEEL and everything turns out like a bad soap opera. 

I've taken both the Enneagram and Big Five tests, but they're gibberish to me. I don't want to get them confused while I learn about the MBTI types.


Occupation

Happily just finished my first semester of university, and I am a theatre major. Likely a performance emphasis, soon. I thought I liked theatre in high school. Every time I look at things like science and economics, things that interest me in a more academic sense, I remember what it's like to feel that adrenaline. There's just nothing like it. Uhhh excuse my dreaminess. :tongue:

I love acting. I have dabbled in various crew work, and I just don't think it's a good fit for me. However, I am looking into costume and stage management - two things I never got to do before university. I've actually had several people tell me that 'my personality' would be good at it. Also, I've seen several stage managers who have NO idea what they're doing, and I get so frustrated. 


About You

I don't know if this is a realistic goal, but I hope to be able to "type out" people without having them take the test. Because knowing my type has helped me out (with schoolwork, translating my thoughts into words better, accepting that I love to learn) so much, I would like to try to have better relations with people by knowing their types and using that to a communication advantage.


Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I love all the nerf guns, and the building stuff (legos, bionicle, etc) and some of the sporty stuff - like the bikes and the giant bouncy balls and swimming gear. I never care about the pink aisles.

Do you collect anything? Knick-knacks. Each one has a specific memory or person attached to it. 

What are your phobias? Having regrets. I've gone through two decades almost, and I really don't regret any part of my life. Pertaining to my personal choices, at least.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *COOKIES* OH LAWD DO I LOVE COOKIES. If there is a tube of cookie dough and isn't used for a day or two, I will proceed to eat some dough and bake the rest without asking anyone. You have been warned!

Some of the things that you give you jollies? O.O what are jollies.....?

What are your top five pet peeves? ... Hm. 
1. Children singing/doing dumb things/showing off. Just because they are young does not automatically make them cute or precious. The whole toddler/child cute thing cuts off before 6. Awkward puberty ugliness definitely starts at 7ish. Most kids aren't even cute, even at the newborn stage.
2. Talking backstage. I. CANNOT. HANDLE. IT. If you're offstage - okay, whatever. In the wings? Waiting for a cue that's 3 pages away? SHUT UP.
3. Walking with a limp. I'm looking at you, gangster wanna-bees.
4. Text speak. Your iPhone has a full keyboard. There is *no* need.
5. Story time: When I'm reading, I'm not going to bite your head off if you talk to me; especially if you want to discuss/ask about the book. But if I don't put the book down, and respond with minimal answers, I don't want you to keep talking. So take a hint.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
... Well, I suppose that when I got into bed that night I would say to myself, "Damn, that was a perfect day."

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat. How can you have both? There's meat or there's not meat.



Other Other - Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay and Yay
The Death Penalty - Yay (now there's something I never thought I would type)
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently Good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## AnAngelFalls

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Many names  Call me anything. *
- Any nicknames? *Mo*. *Ames. Hey you... *

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
--*Oklahoma *
--*Small town Minnesota
--No
--Japan... I've been obsessed with the place since I was five.

* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*17. No. Goodness... early twenties maybe? *


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP*. *Around three months.*
*** What type do you usually test as?
*INFP always*
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Tough question... I generally like being around everyone. But some of the INTJs I know can frustrate me...*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Haven't taken any yet.*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed!*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*High school senior*
What is your dream job?
*That question haunts me every day. What do** I want to do?*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*--Well, I am the fourth born out of five kids. I was fortunate enough to have an INFP dad growing up but my mother was a flop. Um... unusually tall for my gender (6ft 1in). My little sister describes me as being "painfully awkward"
--I love to read! Anything. Fantasies are always good, but I get sad whenever I think about modern Teen Fic in the USA. Authors are machines I tell ya! Just trying to sell the book ): Manga is a favorite. Yes, I read Naruto and Bleach and I'm not ashamed to admit it! I'll read any of it as long as it isn't based off of explicit material or too many machines involved....
--Well enough about that 
* 
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Candy! (it they have any  )* 
Do you collect anything? *Nope.* 
What are your phobias? *Knives. Commitment. Turning out like a certain someone. All of that good stuff *
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Too many to describe... *
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Smiles! *
What are your top five pet peeves? *Slow walkers. Getting too close to my face (stay away!!).* *Telling me to do something five hundred times in quick succession.* *People touching my hair. That 'know-it-all' attitude.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Summer day. Hanging out with my siblings.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Omnivore.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yes*
The Death Penalty *No*
Premarital Sex *Not for me... It's right for some people*
People are inherently good* Yes*
Destiny *Yes*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *Would love to... Never has happened ):*
Re-reading a good book *Always*


----------



## uncomfortably_numb

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
I really don't care what I'm called.
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in the suburbs of a large city in Tennessee, and I currently live in the middle of nowhere in Florida. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm visiting family and friends, so I'm where I want to be right now. Also, I've always wanted to visit England, so that would be fun.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 17, and I don't think that I act my age. I'm usually pretty mature for my age, and I care about politics and such. People tell me that I look about 14. I probably most resemble a mid-twenties person in a tween's body who never grew out of their childhood "why?" stage.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. I began reading about the MBTI last summer, but I've really read about it over winter break. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP. I got INTJ once. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like being around anyone that is open and honest. I hate playing games and trying to figure out what the other person wants.
I don't know what type this is, but they frustrate me to no end. I hate it when people bounce between everything being alright, passive-aggressive, and angry at me for not noticing their very subtle hints.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm a homeschooled senior. I consider dual-enrollment classes to be my main school, however. I'm going to major in psychology.

What is your dream job?
Unrealistically, I'd like to be paid to watch tv, listen to music, and read books. For a dream job that actually pays, I'd really like to be a clinical psychologist. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well, I am very introverted. My sense of humor is very dry, so if I seem serious, I'm probably not. Most of my friends are nerds, so I only feel nerdy when I try to hang out with people that I don't know. But, yes, I am a huge nerd. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Video games.
Do you collect anything?
Nothing specific, but I am a hoarder.
What are your phobias?
Any flying, stinging insect. Especially swarming bees. Many social situations.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Steak. I don't have to describe it to start drooling.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Funny words, like jollies. 
What are your top five pet peeves?
1)When people expect me to pick up on their every hint
2)Gossip
3)When I'm invited somewhere and ignored by the person who invited me
4)Tinnitus
5)(Uh, what was that other department?) Debates that don't have any real substance

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I'd hang out with my closest friends, watching movies and playing ninja. I would then hang out at home, listening to music and reading. Then, I'd hang out with my friends until it's almost morning.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm a member of PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals).

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay
The Death Penalty
Yay
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Nay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
Nay
Kissed in the rain
I wish!
Re-reading a good book
Yay!


----------



## Loveternity

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Dimi
- Any nicknames? Same as what I prefer to be called. roud:

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Komotini, Greece Where do you live today? Iraklion, Greece Any interesting story behind that? Not interesting in my opinion.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? To wherever my soul mate is, whoever she is.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 25 and I hardly ever act like it. :tongue:




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. I'm horrible with time... a couple of years I guess?

*** What type do you usually test as? Always INFP and all functions are always >80%. :frustrating:

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I love INFJ, probably because the one person who's ever loved me unconditionally - my mother - was one. My least favorite would have to be ESTJ, I unfortunately used to be friends with one. I still avoid him and I still imagine myself assaulting him on sight for all the cruel things he's said.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram - 2w1 > 5w4 > 9w1, SLOAN - RLUAI (Primary: Accommodating)



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. High school.

What is your dream job? Medicine, but I'd be fine with anything that makes me feel able to make the world a better place.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. Honestly, I don't know. That's my answer to both questions. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? What sections are there? I haven't been to one in years, I forget.
Do you collect anything? ... Memories!
What are your phobias? I don't think I have any.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. CAKE! I love sweets in general.
Some of the things that give you jollies? Seeing the people I care about being happy.
What are your top five pet peeves? I corrected a grammar mistake in the question above. Does that count? :tongue:
What would a perfect day be like for you? I'm not answering this simply because my answer would be _really_ long.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay. I'm jealous of religious people though, I think I'd be happier if I could believe!
The Death Penalty Nay. Unless the person has hurt someone I care about.
Premarital Sex Yay. Marriage is a typicality to me, something enforced by society. Two people can be together for life without being married.
People are inherently good Yay, but the thought of being wrong about this terrifies me...
Destiny A few years ago I would have said nay but now... I don't know anymore.
Done drugs Nay. But I smoke and I'm addicted to the Internet and gaming.
Kissed in the rain I've only ever kissed once and it started raining 5 minutes after the kiss. So close...
Re-reading a good book Nay, nothing beats the first time you read it, why bother?

Huh, that wasn't so hard after all. Back to my cave now. :blushed:

Note to self: Less smilies next time.


----------



## Sofie

*Personal

Name * *
What do you preferred to be called?* Sofie.
*Any nicknames?* Just Sofie.
*
Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location
Where were you originally born?* MN, USA.
*Where do you live today?* MN, USA, about twenty miles from where I was born.
*Any interesting story behind that?* Nope.
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I'd go to the Isle of Skye in Scotland. It looks simply gorgeous.

*Age *
*How old are you?* Sixteen
*Do you think you act your age? *Not usually
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* Mid to upper twenties.



*Personal(ity)

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ. I've been reading about it since October. Or something.
*What type do you usually test as? *Either INTJ or ENTJ.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I get annoyed around INFP's. Other INTJ's can irritate me as well. 
* If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I got type 3 with a 4 wing (3w4, 5w4, 1w9).
*
Occupation* *Employed or Unemployed? *Very unemployed.
* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm in the eleventh grade.
* What is your dream job?* Something in publishing.
*
About You* *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I suppose I'd say I'm hard to get to know, but I can be a really great friend once you do. I'm prone to starting big debates (as I am adamant in my beliefs, even if I'm wrong). I hate small talk, and I'm terrible at it. I love to learn about new things, but rarely remember all of it. Et cetera. I hope to learn more about other types and how to approach them in order to develop a less pathetic social life. 
*
Other* *
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Star Wars, definitely Star Wars.
* Do you collect anything?* Not that I know of.
* What are your phobias?* Claustrophobia, agoraphobia, and arachnophobia.
* Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I really, _really_ love jammie dodgers. Also rice. And pasta. Coffee beans. 
* Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Doctor Who, Scottish accents, smiles, creepy winking, and science fiction.
* What are your top five pet peeves?* "Alot," chatspeak, who-done-it arguments, inflexibility, and people who try to touch me (aside from the Chosen Ones).
* What would a perfect day be like for you?* A day with just my music, my writing, coffee, and my brain (hopefully functional).
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Don't care.
*
Other Other* *~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Yay-ish
* The Death Penalty* Nay
* Premarital Sex* No preference
* People are inherently good* Yay
* Destiny* Nay
* Done drugs* Nay
* Kissed in the rain* Nay
* Re-reading a good book* Depends on the book.

'Kay.


----------



## Silent Night

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
- Silent Night

* Male/Female/Trans?
- Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- I was born and raised and currently live in Ontario, Canada. My dad's side of the family immigrated to here in the mid-late 1800's from England and Ireland, while on my mom's side my grandma's family came from Scotland and my papa and his family fled Slovenia when the Communists took it over. He was from a wealthy family and him, his father, and young brother escaped in secret and eventually made it here. It's quite an interesting story. It is funny that I have all the variant forms of English heritage and then Slovenian. 

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
- Away from this planet. I want to see the stars and the universe; despite its chaos, it seems to have more order than human interactions on this planet.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
- I am 22 (23 in March). I don't think I act my age. Some have told me I am a "kid at heart" and a few have mentioned that I am insightful and something of an old soul. I don't really know what age I act, I am both mature and immature. I do not relate so well to my peer group either. They are interested in popular music, TV shows, and movies that I am not so inclined to listen to or watch. They even read books that I probably wouldn't find myself reading, for example, The Hunger Games.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- INFP. I've known of this type for years, but haven't read on it for a long time now . I don't like to be defined by labels, so I won't delve into it too much. Personality theory is interesting though.


* What type do you usually test as? 
- INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I don't know about particular types, but I don't prefer to be around loud, obnoxious extroverts. They are dominating and they intimidate me. I most preferably like to be around fellow introverts and with people who share at least a few interests, values, and ideas similar to mine. I find it difficult to get along with or connect to people who are completely opposite of me or that I have nothing in common with.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
- I know I am a Type 4, the Individualist. I haven't really delved into this much though.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
- Unemployed. I am a full-time student and didn't feel as if I could handle having a job on top of going to school too. I graduate in a few months, however, and am dreading embarking on the job hunt. I can't stand the thought of slaving away monotonously at a retail or office job. Those jobs leave me feeling dead inside. I am not very practical or logical and have never much cared for the mundane. There are not very many jobs that inspire creativity and the imagination, sadly.

What is your education? If college, tell us your major.
- I am currently in teachers college. I have a Bachelor's degree in Child & Youth Studies. I went into this program not knowing what I wanted to do with my life and I thought at 17, "well, I like spending time with children, so why not work with them for a living?" So I went into the child studies program that automatically granted you access to teachers college at the end of the 4-year undergrad as teaching seemed the most viable option for me when it came to working with kids. It is a stable career and earns you a decent income. But as I made my way through the program, I came to realize that teaching is not for me. I couldn't turn back so now I am finishing my degree, sitting on the fence still wondering if I should pursue teaching or not. I don't really want to, and there currently aren't many teaching jobs available, so should I bother? I don't know what to do. I am torn between finding a path in life that is right for me and going down one for awhile that I know isn't, but may have to anyway because it will secure me a future. 

What is your dream job?
I don't really have one. But I guess the characteristics of a dream job for me would be a small, quiet environment, a small number of coworkers but ones that I could form strong bonds with, and chances to read, record things, and help people. Working in a small shop that sells things I am interested in, being a home-school teacher or full-time tutor (this one doesn't exist), or working with animals are ideas. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am an oddball kind of person. I can be quite shy and timid in certain social situations, but when with friends, I am more talkative. I am reserved and strongly introverted by nature, therefore I highly value solitude. I love days spent reading, drinking tea or hot chocolate, and curling up on the couch or in my bed. I love cats! I love delving into philosophy, pyschology/sociology, and history. I have developed an interest in collecting Victorian antiques. I ponder and contemplate the nature of the universe and existence endlessly and I am also fascinated by human behaviour and the past. I dwell in creativity and the imagination which means I am saddened by the fact that the world does not value these more. Day-to-day living (ie. getting/having a job, doing homework, looking after finances, running errands, etc.) can be very difficult at times for me because it is so outside of the way my mind works. I can be rambly and this is an example haha! I am also silly and very much a kid at heart.

I hope to learn more about my personality type from being on this forum and interact with people who are similar to me and get to know ones who are not. This forum is active and friendly and I particularly enjoy the philosophical discussions happening around here. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
- The stuffed animals, especially if they have cat ones.

Do you collect anything?
- Books and now Victorian antiques.

What are your phobias?
- Let's see: tornadoes, touching seaweed, bees chasing me, losing myself in this mundane Western society.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
- I love pizza! It has gooey, cheesy goodness and the tomato sauce is supreme tasting and the meats on it are extra delicious. Now I want pizza .

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
- Cats, reading favourite stories and books, new philosophical insights, hot chocolate, eating food, and going antique-ing with my boyfriend.

What are your top five pet peeves?
- Narcissistic/conceited/egotistical people
- Flighty and fake people
- Racism, sexism, ageism, every other -ism, homophobia, and anything else to do with discrimination and bullying
- Waiting in long lines
- Managing finances/going to the bank

What would a perfect day be like for you?
- Sleeping in until really late, curling up on a couch watching my favourite movies/TV shows and reading books while drinking hot chocolate. Also, cuddling with my boyfriend long into the night.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
- A meat diet. I love poultry and turkey and fish. I am not a big red meat eater. I don't like the way animals are slaughtered today and how chemicals and poisons are being put into their bodies. I would love to buy everything organic if it wasn't so expensive.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay (I am on a spiritual quest right now to finally figure out what I actually believe in about God, souls, and existence.)
The Death Penalty - nay (The person who kills a criminal is guilty of murder, then, himself, no?)
Premarital Sex - yay, I am not against it
People are inherently good - People are shades of grey, neither inherently good or bad.
Destiny - I question this constantly.
Done drugs - In a sense, but I don't consider the "drug" I use, which isn't overly often, to be a drug. I am not referring to alcohol here which is in actuality worse.
Kissed in the rain - yes, it is beautiful to do so!
Re-reading a good book - when I get a chance to.

This is me in a nutshell! Thanks for reading.


----------



## ispinintights

Personal ~

* Name - *Sherry*

* Male/Female/Trans? - *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in San Francisco, but I go to college in Oregon. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 18. I think I act my age, sometimes a little more mature or immature, depending on the situation.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an INTP. I took the test a long time ago, but only started studying it recently.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*I usually test as INTP, but sometimes ISTP instead.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I'm not really a fan of INTJs. I think they can be really insensitive and mean, sometimes. I can't say I enjoy the company of ESFJs, either.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*My Enneagram results are usually 5w4.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm a freshman in college. I'm an art major.*

What is your dream job?
*I'd like to operate a cosmetics line.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'd like to learn more about myself and how I relate to others. I think this personality typing thing can be fun. I don't have much to say here, because I've already entered a lot of information about myself already...*


Other ~
*I don't really think people care about these, honestly.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *No.*
The Death Penalty *I'm not anti death penalty, but I do think it is way overused.*
Premarital Sex *I think marriage is overrated. So yes.*
People are inherently good *I think people are inherently neutral, and their upbringing affects who they will be.*
Destiny *Depends.*
Done drugs *Yes. Rarely.*
Kissed in the rain *No. I wish.*
Re-reading a good book *Yes. Over and over.*


----------



## Keli

Personal ~

* You can call me Keli

* Female

Location - Metro Atlanta, Georgia
- I'd go see my boyfriend, and I really don't care where. XD Though, I do like the beach.

Age - 22 and I act a lot older than my age, though I can be very naive at times. xD




Personal(ity) ~

* INFJ and I've known about it a couple of years.

* INFJ on an official test, but I've scored INFP, INTJ, and INFP on online ones. (the last 2 are very close anyways, ESPECIALLY the J and P as they can be a few %'s apart).

* I like people who listen, think well, are open, and considerate of me and others. I don't like people who choose to be ignorant and insensitive.

Ennegram: Primary: 6w5, Secondary: 9w1, Tertiary: 2w1 "The Loyal Skeptic" (is pretty dead-on, actually xD)



Occupation ~

* Currently not working as I am focusing on health and education.

*I'm in college, majoring in Psychology.

*Dream job: Research human behaviors or counseling perhaps (art therapy preferred if this).


About You ~

* I'm a very quiet, thoughtful person who enjoys learning, drawing, and listening to music. I don't have very many friends, but I am very loyal and protective of them. I very much love my boyfriend, who I've been dating for over 3 years now. I have a tendency to lurk in the shadows and watch people (I'm not a creeper, I SWEAR!), but I willingly voice my opinion if I don't like something. I also tend to be a little bossy too. I guess it's a big sister thing.



Other ~


Favorite section at the toy-store: Video games! Heck yus!
Collections: Dragons and wolves! (can be paintings, figurines, or pixel)
Phobias: spiders, hurting someone (physically or emotionally), being unloved
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Spaghetti, tacos, pasta, enchiladas, cheese, nachos, chili *nom*
Some of the things that you give you jollies:
Top five pet peeves: people who choose to be ignorant, people who think they know everything (and tend to be a bit condescending), people who are careless/thoughtless, and rudeness (unless it's meant to be funny)
What would a perfect day be like for you: Any day I'm with my boyfriend! ^.^
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both: I'm an omnivore, so I enjoy both. ^.^


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ Yup
The Death Penalty ~ Iffy (evil people SHOULD, but not with the chance of the innocent getting persecuted)
Premarital Sex ~ Nah
People are inherently good ~ No, it's a choice
Destiny ~ Nah
Done drugs ~ Nope
Kissed in the rain ~ Yup! ^.^
Re-reading a good book ~ Yup


----------



## cosmogyral2112

*Personal ~*

* *Name -* Jade.
- *Any nicknames? *Nah, but feel free to call me whatever your heart desires. 

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female. 

*Location -* Virginia, USA. That's it. Pretty boring, yeah. 
-* If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Ireland, specifically Wexford, because my best/one of my only friend lives there and would be waiting with a Eurail pass. Then we'd backpack all across Europe. 

*Age -* I'm 13. I'm not sure what age I act, but most would agree I don't act like a typical 13 year old. I'd say I act about 16 or 17 on most days. Oh, and be warned I say the words "I'm not sure" a lot when talking about myself. 




*Personal(ity) ~*

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I think I'm an INTP, but I'm not quite sure. I read a bunch on it for about two months from April to June, but left it to study other things, so I'm a bit..rusty, I guess? 

* *What type do you usually test as?* INTP or INFP

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I don't really get to know many people well enough to sort them into a personality group. I'd say it'd probably be ISFJ or ESFJ. Also, on a side note, I find INTJ's hilarious. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I've taken a few on Personality Lab, and for the most part I got the same sort of thing Myers-Briggs tells you. The Enneargram gives me different answers often, and I'm not sure what I am there, and I've yet to take Big 5 but will look into it. Actually, I think I have, but I don't remember my results. 


*
Occupation ~
*
** Employed or Unemployed? *Too young to get what most people call a 'real job'. 

*What is your education? *Middle school education. I'm interested in psychology, humanities, literature and recently science but I'm not very good at that one. 
*
What is your dream job?* I honestly don't know. I like the idea of being a photographer or journalist; I'd want to be able to travel or at least do new things. 


*About You ~*

* I like to read books, and write, and learn new things. I come off as a bit strange, weird or even eccentric at times. I procrastinate horribly and if I actually put any effort into my schoolwork instead of waiting until the last minute to do assignments and listened in class instead of reading, I'd do really, really well in school. I'm a pretty laid back person _for the most part _and I don't take things too seriously. I love to run. I joined PersonalityCafe because it seems to be filled to the brim with awesome and interesting people and discussions. I also find the Myers-Briggs theory to be extremely interesting. 



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *

I can't remember the last time I went in that well, it's been years. I'm going to say the isle with all the art supplies- chalk, pencils, marker, colored paper, and especially colorful duct tape. I could make my own games up with those. 


*
What are your phobias?*

I tend to get extremely claustrophobic at places such as school dances or just crowded rooms, sometimes it feels like I can't breathe and the room is spinning. I'm also afraid of not learning, if that makes sense. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

Going to the cinema, spree candy, walking aimlessly through random places, old bookstores, music, runs in cold rainy weather, writing, reading, meeting people who I can connect with. 

*What are your top five pet peeves? *

Hmm...that's actually pretty tricky. I can't say without sounding like I'm generalizing people. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

I am not a vegetarian but eat little meat simply because I like fruits and vegetables more. 
*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls-* I'm not religious, but I think it's interesting, so yay. 
*The Death Penalty-* yay, depending on circumstance. 
*Premarital Sex-* yay! as long as it's safe. 
*People are inherently good- *yay, for the most part people at least believe what they are doing is good. 
*Destiny-* nay. 
*Done drugs- *nay, don't have any strong interest to but I'd try acid if offered for the experience. 
*Kissed in the rain-* nay. 
*Re-reading a good book-* yay! but why not crack open a whole new one?


----------



## Type B

*New here*

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _On here you can call me... b, I guess._

- Any nicknames? _No_

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
_I was born in Southern California and lived there till I was 24. I then moved to Albuquerque NM and have been here ever since. Only thing interesting is that I've managed to stay here this long (6 years)_

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
_Japan. I've just always wanted to go there._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
_30. I act younger at home, especially when surrounded by my brothers kids. I do indeed do it for the laughs._


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
_ISFP through and through. Been reading for maybe 2 months._

* What type do you usually test as? 
_ISFP_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
_Don't really have a favorite type to be around, but I prefer to not be around ENTJ's. Just like I prefer to not be around type A people (since I'm a type B myself)._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
_N/A_



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Employed_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
_Last year at college. Majoring in Special Education._

What is your dream job? _Becoming a writer. _


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
_I would describe myself as a very mixed bag! I've been told I'm a complex person by colleagues, professionals, and friends. Think of a bubbly, extroverted, flighty, freedom loving Gemini, then think of a classic ISFP case. Put them together and that's me. Depending on my mood, I can be very friendly and talkative, or very quiet and craving solitude. It's about 50/50 with me. But deep down, I'm a very warm and gentle individual. I like to help people, and I care deeply. I'm funny and I laugh a lot. I like to make others laugh. And even when I want to be alone, when someone needs me, I'll shove that need for solitude aside and lend a friendly ear.... I happen to be a VERY good, sympathetic listener. As for the forum, I hope I can chime in when needed, as well as learn more about my cognitive functions._



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
_Video games_
Do you collect anything? 
_Video games, model planes, film stills. Um...._
What are your phobias? _Flying_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
_CHINESE! Oh, and Japanese gyudon, tonkotsu ramen... mmmmm. And home made pizza!_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
_I'll have to get back to you on this one..._
What are your top five pet peeves? 
_I can't stand the way some people drive. People who are in a rush and don't have patience to hear me out. People without scruples... the toilet not being flushed....... not getting enough sleep._
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
_A day when I can get enough rest and spend enough time with my husband. Maybe trampling through the pine scented forest just after it rains. Or the beach..... heaven._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
_Both_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _YAY_
The Death Penalty _yay_
Premarital Sex _Take it or leave it. I have no experience with this one._
People are inherently good _Nay. sightly._
Destiny _Yay_
Done drugs _NAY!!!!!_
Kissed in the rain _I've tried and failed. I remember the song though!_
Re-reading a good book _I hate reading. I've only completely read two books in my life._


----------



## yukib1t

_Personal ~_

*Name* - yukib1t or yuki are both fine with me
*Male/Female/Trans?* - Transgender female
*Location* - Colorado, born and raised! But I did live in Osaka, Japan for about four months while I studied abroad and would love to go back there. I would also love to travel to Canada and England some day.
*Age* - 28, and I only act my age if I have to 

_Personal(ity) ~_
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* - I almost always come up INFP, but I have gotten INFJ on occasion. I've been reading about personalty theory on and off since 2006, but it's only recently that I really started looking at it in-depth.
*What type do you usually test as?* - INFP
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* - Oh gosh... I have no idea!
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* - The Enneargram test came up with type 5 with a 6 wing.

_Occupation ~_

*Employed or Unemployed?* Employed as a system admin. And I hate it >_<
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* - Computer Science, but I've had to put finishing my degree yet due to various unfortunate circumstances. The good thing is I'm only 4 classes away from graduating.
*What is your dream job?* - Being a musician

_About You ~_
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* - I've been described as both a "walking set of juxtapositions" and as having an "eclectic personality," both of which I take to be positive traits. My creativity, especially when it comes to music, is probably my most defining attribute, while you could describe my humor as both geeky and broken. By joining, I'm hoping to learn more about the different types of personalities out there and how to interact with them better, as well as simply meet new people online.

_Other ~_
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* - The video game section!
*What are your phobias?* - Spiders! And being alone for long periods of time.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* - Burritos! A tortilla filled with chicken and beans, then drenched with super hot chili, cheese, lettuce... *runs to the nearest Mexican restaurant*
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* - Waking up around 10am, going hiking in the mountains, then coming back and writing music until bed time.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* - Both, but I don't eat beef. It puts me in a cranky mood for some reason.

_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_
*God and Souls* - You could say yes, but I'm very open-minded and syncretic here
*The Death Penalty* - Nah
*Premarital Sex* - Sure
*People are inherently good* - I think so
*Destiny* - Not in a "written-in-stone" sort of way
*Done drugs* - Nope
*Kissed in the rain* - Not yet
*Re-reading a good book* - I actually rarely read books


----------



## Redsan

*Personal ~*

* *Name* - Robin, in Sweden it's most commonly used as a male name 
* *Any nicknames*? My friends call me Réds, or Reds.

* *Male/Female/Trans?* Male

* *Location* - I'm from Stockholm, Sweden. Sadly there's nothing interesting to it.

* *Age* - I'm 24, I haven't really thought about how old I seem though.

*Personal(ity) ~*

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ISTJ, I just started reading about personality theories last night, didn't really believe the results (they were too accurate), so I did all tests I could find on the net and made my friends to do them too so I could be sure it wasn't just fiction. I was amazed at the results and well, here I am 

* *What type do you usually test as?*
ISTJ on all of them. Got ISTP once, re-did the test and realized I'd misinterpreted a positive statement as a negative one which changed my score back to ISTJ, so I guess it's a close call?

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
As stated I just started learning about this yesterday, so I'm not entirely sure. But from what I've read this far I'd say the least favourite is ENTP.

For favourite I'll have to say ESTP, I like being the "Right-hand man", I'll do what's needed just don't talk too much with me 

* *If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I've done all I've been able to find, my SLOAN result was RCOEN, with Calm as primary type. R-Type resulted in Intellect. Stability and Introversion dominates my results on most tests.

*Occupation ~*

* *Employed or Unemployed?* Employed at the same company for 5 years now.

* *What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
We don't use the same system as the US, but I guess you could say my Major was Computer Technician. I don't work in the area, but I still keep myself updated 

* *What is your dream job?*
Do I need one? 


*About You ~*

* *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Well I'm a hard worker and I can't leave a job unfinished. I'm loyal to my principles to any price. I'm rigid as a concrete wall in groups larger than 3 people, and way too insensitive.

I hope to gain personal growth and insight in other peoples feelings and beliefs from this forum, as well as a great deal of fun!

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The exit.
*Do you collect anything?*
Tattoos 
*What are your phobias?*
I freaking hate spiders and elevators.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Cat humour, love it, just love it!
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
When people doesn't mind their surroundings, like standing still in doorways when others need to pass makes me furious. Apply this at 4 more places like while driving/taking up the whole pavement with 2 baby-wagons while walking and refusing to move etc.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Doing something physically exhausting, then watching a movie/play some games, eat some good food and just chilling.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'll eat anything that doesn't smell wierd 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* - No to god, yes to souls.
*The Death Penalty* - In extreme cases, yes.
*Premarital Sex* - Don't care.
*People are inherently good* - Hell no.
*Destiny* - No.
*Done drugs* - Most of them, I blame my ENTP best friend for this 
*Kissed in the rain* - Well yeah.
*Re-reading a good book* - I read most books in english first, then re-read the good ones in Swedish for comparison.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

*Personal ~*

* *Name *- Olivia

* *Male/Female/Trans? *- Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in New Jersey. 
I still live in New Jersey. 
Even though I've moved to 7 different towns over the course of my life so far, I never moved out of the state (although at this point, I'd really like to move now).

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 17. I think older than my age most of the time.
If I had to guess, I'd say that I resemble a 23 year old the most.
Hah... (attempt to laugh=failed)

*Personal(ity) ~*

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP
I've been reading about personality theory ever since last summer.

* *What type do you usually test as?*
I usually type as INTP, but occasionally I've typed as INTJ, ISTP, and ISTJ 

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't have a favorite or a least favorite in terms of which personality types I'd want to be around with. Being around people who are too extraverted is draining and being around people who are too introverted would make me wonder why I'm even around those people to begin with (when I could be alone instead). Also, I can't seem to understand people with a strong Fe/Fi preference, but I wouldn't say that I don't like being around those kinds of people.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I've taken the Enneagram twice and got 5w6 both times.

*Occupation ~*

* *Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm a high school senior right now and am planning to major in engineering (most likely civil)

*What is your dream job?*
-A job I *enjoy* (most important).
-A job that only a few people are capable of doing.
-A job that requires me to use math extensively.
-A job that won't force me to sit in a cubicle for hours on end.
-A job that gives me a salary that is high enough for me to have a comfortable (but not extravagant) life.
-A job that lets me use my creativity and imagination. 
-A job where I can work alone or with several coworkers that can understand me and are competent.

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I would describe myself as an oddball with a variety of different interests (to sum myself up).

-Intelligent (based on the IQ score I got from an actual test administered by a psychologist and other people telling me that they think I'm smart)
-Athletic (I'm a runner)
-Artistic (I like to draw)
-Creative (I'm good with designs and most of being artistic is attributed to my creativity)
-Math is my absolute favorite subject.
-Honest
-Serious (a lot of times, yes)

*Personality-wise:*
I'm an introvert. I don't have a lot of friends (and I'm not very good at making them), but I'm nice to people and tend to avoid conflict with others. I like to sound as clear and straight-forward as possible when trying to communicate with others, but often I have trouble doing this verbally because I feel awkward talking to people and mess up (spoonerisms anyone?).
I don't mind talking to people, but I need my alone time. When talking to others, I like going into deep discussions about ideas and "what-if" situations. I don't like gossiping or creating any unnecessary tension between people.

Some people say I'm weird. But I've learned to better accept myself the way I am so I don't really care.
Oops. I typed too much (I could go on and on describing myself)

*Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Yay. Most of the people who are on death row are murderers. People who kill others deserve to die.
Premarital Sex- Yay 
People- Nay but occasionally yay
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs-No
Kissed in the rain-No
Re-reading a good book-Yes; back in my childhood days when I had plenty of time to kill.


----------



## fluidstatic

*INFP fairy child checking in*

_* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames?_ fluidstatic please, or fluid.
_* Male/Female/Trans? _Female/Genderqueer.

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age?_ -- I'm 27 going on six, or so I hope. I'm at my healthiest when I'm cheerful and innocent and six. Most of the time people think I'm a bit older than 27 though; I have a tendency to take myself too seriously and it shows in my face sometimes.


_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_ -- I found out that I'm an INFP \about 10 years ago, but decided to revisit the test a few weeks ago and see if that still holds true, which it does. I've been reading about the other personality types in earnest for a few days, especially ISTP's (since I'm in a relationship with one at the moment).

_* What type do you usually test as?_ I'm definitely a dyed-in-the-wool INFP. (i.e., dreamy-eyed fairy princess living in a purple blanket fort with her stack of poetry books. Hee.)

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _ -- I prefer the company of other INFP's if I can find it, which is most of why I joined PerC to beg in with. ENTJ's freak me out, especially; the thought of getting picked apart, rearranged, and put back together makes me VERY uncomfortable.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_ -- I'm an enneagram 4w...3, I believe. I'm still uncertain about the wing, really.


_Occupation: Employed or Unemployed? _ -- Unemployed and hunting, with little success.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ - I have two years of college but no degree; I studied vocal performance and English.

_What is your dream job?_ - Freelance writer; spirituality-based addictions counselor; voice teacher.

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._ -- I have a lot of _feelings_ that I was warned, from an early age, to keep to myself. I'm a psychotherapy junkie, self-branded drama queen, writer/musician, faery-changeling, spiritualist, hopeless romantic, feminist damsel, water-witch, astrological bastard child of Sagittarius and Pisces - which means I like things that glitter in the light, and that tends to include my own tears. :blushed: Anyway, I joined PerC in hopes of making better sense of how I can take care of myself emotionally when I'm too hard on myself, monitor my own introversion so it doesn't get unhealthy, and learn to deal with the (frankly intimidating) differences between myself and the people around me, while celebrating whatever common ground we can find.


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ God, forget sections, just set me loose. Mommy, mommy, c'n I have a picture book with a fairy in it CAN I. An' I want a purple feather boa with tinsel in it, an' I want a tea set an' a unicorn plushie an' a real live diary with a lock on it PLZPLZPLZ.

_Do you collect anything?_ Plot devices for books I may or may not write.
_What are your phobias?_ Abandonment, conflict, and Nicolas Sparks' books. :dry:
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ I love to cook, and I make these vegetarian enchiladas, with olives and red pepper and cream cheese... they will LEAP INTO YOUR MOUTH and make you believe in miracles.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ Using "basically" in the middle of sentences to stall for time (worse than 'like' or 'um'); improper grammar; obsessively maintained acrylic nails; cursing to make a point; people who blame their misfortune on everyone around them, loudly and incessantly, with eye-rolling and exasperated sounds.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ Going sailing on a lake with my partner, then going to a quiet pretty cafe' adjacent to a bookstore and talking quietly about nothing with her for hours.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ Vegetarian, for my health. Someday I'll have the wherewithal and foresight in meal-planning to go completely vegan.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

_God and Souls: _Yes and yes - they're one and the same, in my book.
_The Death Penalty:_ Yyyyyyyrrrrrmmmnnn.... no.
_Premarital Sex:_ Please. :tongue:
_People are inherently good:_ See God/Souls.
_Destiny:_ Definitely.
_Done drugs:_ I'm in recovery from marijuana addiction and alcoholism.
_Kissed in the rain:_ Yesssssss. nothing better.
_Re-reading a good book:_ My bookshelf consists almost entirely of books I need to read at least once a year for my own sanity.

Well, there's me! Hope to get to know some awesome sorts here at PerC. :kitteh:


----------



## Lili

Personal ~

* Name/nicknames: Lili (nickname)
* Male/Female/Trans: F

Location: Born in Wisconsin. Lived in France for a while. Now back in the Midwest.
Age: 20s

Personal(ity) ~
Type: INTJ -- I heard about this a while back, but didn't really get interested in it until a year ago. I usually test INTJ, although I have tested INFJ and INTP on rare occasions. 

Occupation ~
Employed as an instructor at a small liberal arts college. 
Education: BA in French, minors in music/international studies, certificate in international business management. MA in French.
Dream job: teaching for a study abroad program in the French Caribbean or in Haiti.

About me: I am generally calm, although I need my personal space to stay that way. I love listening to music (most genres) and I enjoy playing percussion instruments and piano. I have a snarky, sarcastic side that friends find amusing although it sometimes gets me into trouble. Sports are not my forte, but I am trying to learn how to snowboard and I enjoy outdoor activities like sailing. I joined the forum to learn more about my "type" and how it affects my relationships with others. 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store: Legos...I don't know if that counts as a section, but it *should* count as a section.
What are your phobias: I don't think I have any real phobias 
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Key lime cheesecake. With raspberries.
Jollies: puns (guilty pleasure), being around my grandparents, big trees, spicy food, songs with goofy lyrics
Pet peeves: when the insecurities of others become my problem, when people ask questions but don't listen to the response, being tickled, being late, people who are jerks/pushy in airports

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls: Maybe
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Yay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: define "drugs"...
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## maidenaya

Personal ~

** Name *-Joraya but it gets messed up so badly I'll answer to whatever sounds close xD, but I do go by Raya mostly.

* *Female*

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? * I was born in Michigan US, and moved to Missouri a year ago and have moved 4 times already. I moved to Missouri to save money so I could go overseas for 3 months, but then I wind up loving where I'm at because its a smaller town and my craziness is accepted. 
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Japan! That's the only reason I moved to Missouri in the first place.

Age - I am 23 but people treat me like I'm 16. I'm okay with it because I get away with a lot for "my age" but it doesn't hit them till later that I'm too old for whatever it is:tongue:



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I am ENFP and I've been into for a short time. My INFP best friend convinced me because she's been studying all this stuff for years and was so convinced I was an ENFP. Which I am so YAY!!

** What type do you usually test as?* ENFP for the WIN

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Since I'm fairly new to this I'll just say that I tend to accept everyone as they are, I just don't like judgmental and close-minded people. There's more to the world than your backyard. I don't stop you from staying in your backyard so don't hate or try to stop me for wanting to leave. I grew up with a lot of strong Ts and Js. But the most fun you will ever have in life is with an INTJ, because when you can convince them to do something out of their norm, it will be the most fun _you_ will ever have.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I'm a 4 with a 3 wing, but I don't know how I feel about that yet.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* I do temp work but my last temp job was for 6 months which is such a looong time, I haven't actually went to get a new assignment yet. My mother was worried I was going to get depressed but I wound up going back and forth to Michigan and Florida for 2 months. Best not getting hired in to a company ever.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* More like whats my current major. I went from Veterinary Medicince, to Speech Pathology, Computer Science. Currently I am sticking with Surgical Technology...but I'm still taking computer classes. Its really hard to make up my mind. I just like going to school, helping people, and writing. 

*What is your dream job?* To work at a job with my own space where I work with others and by myself. I would love to have a family owned entertainment business where I edit footage. If my family cooperated more this can be reality soon!


About You ~

* A big part of my life I was persecuted for being myself so I kind of became withdrawn and isolated and went to books. I was a huge nerd who tended to like things that weren't popular. Maybe for an ENFP thats uncommon to not have many friends but I grew up in an metropolitan city and my type were bullied. But then around the age of 15 I went to a new school and met some people who had things in common with me. I can't say how or why that mattered but then I became this entire new person. I no longer knew what a stranger was. I went around and met nearly everyone in this 2,000+ populated school. 

I am a fierce believer in a no compromise of your personality. I believe in accepting people as they are and I don't agree with everyone's way of living but I won't stop you. I feel its an individual descion on how you want to be. I look forward to this forum because I like all personalities and I look forward to being around other ENFPs, but is it okay to have so many narcissus in one place? jk :kitteh:

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Barbies! I had an empire of them. And also the video game area.
*Do you collect anything?* Leaves, shoes, gadgets, and I also collect stray bugs and animals like beetles, cicadas, frogs, etc for a few hours. And then I feel guilty and set them free.
*What are your phobias?* Esclators. I will pass out. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mussels, oh covered in cream cheese and other unidentiable cheeses that I'm too busy wolfing down to care, and oh is that a stuffed mushroom (wipes drool)
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Watching Korean Dramas, hanging with friends, latching my claws into shy people
*What are your top five pet peeves?* 1.Prejudice people (of all types not just racism) it just doesn't make sense to me.
2. Religious hypocrites- I'm a very religious person. Don't say you're religious and don't even try to follow the bible. Nobody's perfect, but it makes those of us that are religious look hypocritical too. And it also says hate the act, not the person. I wish a lot of people would understand that.
3. People who smack or slurp foods like bananas, grapes, and ribs. I die...
4. People who go "ahhh" after *EVERY* sip of their drink. Good god!!!! Stop!
5. Moving my papers from a chair to sit down. If I wanted them somewhere else, they would be somewhere else.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Wake up naturaly and realize I woke up 2 hours before I needed to and go back to sleep. Then wake up 2 hours later and realize I don't have to go to work because I took a _paid_ day off. I eat a quick breakfast, read a book or some of it, and then go to a Japanese Sushi Bar with a friend. Then call one of my friends who can't roller skate to go skating with me and we have a hilarious and only slightly embarrassing good time together. We all stall near our cars chatting and then decide to go 24 hour Steak and Shake or Country Kitchen because nothing else is probably open. We go eat, I go home and am tired but I read a few chapters of my Bible. Put food and water in cat bowl. Then I turn on my laptop and either read something or write something. A perfect day would get 2-4000 words out of me. Its around 2-3 am and I force myself to go to bed at the point. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I've done both. But I'm a meat eater now. People who know how much I love animals and actually rescue strays, etc are surprised I'm not vegan. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -Yay!
The Death Penalty- Nay
Premarital Sex- Nay
People are inherently good -Nay- we're inclined to be bad, but I feel we must learn to be either
Destiny-Hmm, Nay, I believe you determine your end
Done drugs- Nay, I don't want to imagine me on drugs. I'd scare myself. Besides I don't want to ever have fun, and not know how much fun I'm really having if that makes sense:tongue:
Kissed in the rain-Nay, but I imagine it'd be great
Re-reading a good book-Yay, I wouldn't reread it otherwiseroud:


----------



## Thalassa

Every time I see this thread title, I think of this song:


----------



## Autumn Raven

Personal 

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name is Autumn, I usually like being called Autumn. 

- Any nicknames?
Yes, Willi. 

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? 
I was born here, in Tyler, Texas.

Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I've lived in the same 10 mile radius forever and ever. The story behind my living in Texas is the epitome of uninteresting.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd bring my little butt straight up to Chicago. A dear friend of mine resides in the area. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Oh, how I despise talking of my age. Age is indicative of very little. I'm a huge fan of the whole "age is just a number" thing.



Personal(ity) 

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I've tested nothing but INFP at least 5 times. My adoration for type theory cannot be expressed in words. I've been interested in this kind of thing for years now.

*** What type do you usually test as?
^INFP. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
INTJs are both my favorite and least favorite type to be around. So intriguing, yet so cold.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram type-2. I've taken more than a few tests, but I do not remember my results.


Occupation 

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed..... dooooooop.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Not in college quite yet, but will be thrilled when I am. 
I'd like to major in psychology, of course. 

What is your dream job?
No particular job. I will be content as long as I feel I am doing something productive with my time and benefiting the lives of others all the while. 

About You 

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
My name is Autumn, and I have my sunshine. I am easily inspired, and long for a deeper understanding. For me, there is nothing more fulfilling than learning. I am accepting of new friends, enemies, and test subjects. I love art, philosophy, water, human sexuality, and am intrigued by all things _not_ me. I place great importance on my solitude and the solitude of others. I feel useless when I am not solving a problem. I gravitate toward those who are in need, and am driven most by my desire for companionship, and to find stimulation through discovery.


Other 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Any section containing things with which I can create. Leggos, art supplies, etc.

Do you collect anything?
No. I try to avoid attaching myself to objects.

What are your phobias?
Sigh. I don't like talking about it, but, I don't suppose it could do any harm.
I am terrified of becoming contaminated with whatever foul fume is expelled from the body when another person belches.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Salsa. Enough said.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
-Super hugs+elevation.
-Personality Cafe.
-Egg rolls.
-Large bodies of water.
-Joe Rogan.

What are your top five pet peeves?
1). People who have pet peeves.
2). See 1.
3). See 2.
4). See 3.
5). See 4.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Someday, I will find out. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I prefer a vegetarian diet, but the diet I prefer and the diet I practice are two very different things.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- God, no. Souls? Maybe... I suppose it depends on what, exactly, a "soul" is. It is all a matter of perception.
The Death Penalty- Sigh. I hate making decisions, especially important ones. Unspoken.
Premarital Sex- Sex is certainly not the most important aspect of a relationship, but it is important enough to need to be experienced before settling down. 
People are inherently good- Yes.
Destiny- Yet another topic about which I have mixed feelings.
Done drugs- Yes. 
Kissed in the rain- No. Dooodoooooooo.
Re-reading a good book- Of course.


----------



## vinvy

* Name: Rae

* Female

* Location - Going to college in the midwest, from the high desert.

*Age - 18- I have been told that I possess the cynicism of a 35-year-old.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ- I've been reading up on this sort of thing for about a year, though I've encountered it before.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I haven't the faintest idea- I don't pay that much attention to others. There's just a general lacking in tolerance for ignorance and over-enthusiasm as well as insincerity. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Ruefully unemployed but trying to get an on-campus job.

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Three cheers for private women's colleges! I haven't decided on a major as of yet.

What is your dream job?
Something where I would get to travel, write, and learn continuously.


Other ~

* What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Wherever it is that they keep the squishy stuffed animals, preferably late at night so there aren't any screaming children around.

* What are your phobias?
Needles, Spiders, being unfulfilled in life

* What are your top five pet peeves?
Oh thank you for asking:
1. Wearing leggings as pants.
2. Those who speak without ever saying anything and/or ask questions about things that would have been obvious had they shut their mouths and opened their eyes.
3. Drunkenness
4. Liars (though this is more under the heading "Loathe Entirely" than it is under "pet peeves")
5. Wide-Ruled Paper

* What would a perfect day be like for you?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Undecided
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: That would be boring.
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Oh, God yes, please.


----------



## sitodocambia

Personal ~

*** Name - Craig

*** Male

Location - I was born in the Lehigh Valley in PA and lived there my entire life. Living there my entire life, it seems very boring and ordinary, but it's a good area. Every type of major store and restaurant chain you could want to go to is there, and we have hardly any extreme weather, so I'm thankful to live here, but I've always wanted to travel the world. I especially would LOVE to go to Spain and Egypt, and I'm actually going to Spain in the summer!


Age - I'm 18, but, oddly, I think I act a lot older than I am. I'm much more active and happy-go-lucky than most of the other elderly people I've met (except my Grandmother who's in her sixties but acts like she's in her forties!), but I usually relate better with adults and the elderly than I do with others my same age. I volunteer at the local hospital over the summer with a bunch of older people, and I just love listening to all their stories and conversations with one another and commenting where it's appropriate. They seem to really enjoy my company too.



Personal(ity) ~

*** I'm almost positive I'm an INFJ with unusually high Ti, and I've been reading about type for about six months.

***Sometimes I test as an INTJ or INTP, but usually as an INFJ. 

*** I like pretty much everyone, unless they're excessively mean and rude to others. I sometimes get bad first impressions from ESXPs though.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I think my enneagram tritype is 9w1, 2w1, 4w5.

Occupation
 I'm a Pre-Med, Spanish double major in my freshman year of college, and I want to be some type of doctor, so I can dedicate my life to helping people (which I guess must be because of the 2w1 in my enneagram).


Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay-but used very rarely
Premarital Sex Yay- but only in some cases
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay-all the time


----------



## MetaData

Personal ~

* Name - My real name is Luke, but I supposed I should go with the name I signed up with even though no one has ever called me by it before.

- Any nicknames? Pooperz, Crackerz, and various renditions of my surname.

* Male.

Location - I currently live in Minnesota, under the same roof for the past 21 years. My family didn't really have a whole lot of money so I went to the local college and just kept living at home.

- Desired Location, if only temporary - I enjoy my backyard quite a bit, but it's kind of frozen at the moment.

Age - I'm 21 years old. I probably act like I'm 27 most of the time.



Personal(ity) ~

* Myers-Briggs personality type - 80% INTP, 76% ISTP and 74% INTJ. I don't think just one set of letters is accurate enough, the first two describe me to a T and I have a few characteristics of the last.

* What type do you usually test as? I got INTP the first time I took it I think, which was around 2009. And I scored ISTP the next and INTP the last two. ...I think.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Honestly, I haven't studied up a whole lot on the other types. I usually despise anyone who's arrogant and relies solely on emotion though.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 6w5, 2w1, 9w1 The result I got feels pretty flattering. lol



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, I do manual labor for a grocery store. I'm shopping around for an IT job currently.

What is your education? I just graduated with an associates degree in Computer Network Security

What is your dream job? I don't think there's any one thing I would like to do over everything else. Although, I would like to be in charge various things in the IT field for a few years at a time and being a psychiatrist wouldn't be half bad either. But I don't think I want to go back to school for that long.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Like anyone else who has the personality type(s) I do: I'm the typical extremely quiet and therefore "really nice and really smart" guy. I don't have a lot of friends, but the ones I do have I want to keep for a long time. I still talk my "girl next door" equivalent from time to time. On a side note, I swear she tries to stump me with using big words and borderline incoherent sentence structure when she's talking to me, or maybe that's just how she normally talks. I'll have to find out... I've worked at the same place for the last four years, doing the same job which happens to be outside. I'm the only one who has lasted this long doing what I do and I've always kept my mouth shut up until recently. People used to think I was creepy because I never really said anything, I was always in my mind and never really answered anyone except for a very specific list of people. But now that I do make an effort to talk to people, everyone thinks I'm crazy and/or hilarious.
I have lived on various forums in the past, mostly related to video games, but none of them ever lasted for more than a couple years. So I'm hoping to find a place to hang out when I don't feel like socializing IRL or playing some silly game.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Probably the nerf guns, hotwheel tracks, or the hamster tubing. One day I want to create an elaborate hamster/hotwheel city covering an entire room of my future house.

Do you collect anything?
I've started a comic book and statue collection. Also, I have a few empty liqueur bottles, do they count?

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Any day that I can chill with people I care about without any of the negatives that come with people.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I'm agnostic, but if God does exist, in whatever capacity, I'm not convinced humans have some special quality that makes us better than all the other animals.

The Death Penalty
I think sitting in jail for the rest of their life is more punishing, but it also costs a lot more...

Premarital Sex
In moderation

People are inherently good
Nay

Destiny
Double Nay

Done drugs
Double Yay

Kissed in the rain
Nay

Re-reading a good book
I'm supposed to be reading Catching Fire, but my sister stole it from me.


Also, I found this place because of Erbse. I read a couple of his blogs on another site and found a link here. So I would blame him.


----------



## CultofRowsdower

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Well my name is Anna. I guess u can call me that, since my username is a bit long hah. Or CoR will do also. *

- Any nicknames? *Yeah but I would rather leave those behind in the real world!
*
* Male/Female/Trans? *I'm a lady!*

Location - *Not going to specify the town but I live in northern california, north of Sacramento. Born and raised. If life had turned out different I would have probably lived 5 different places by now. I like places by the ocean or the mountains. Mostly sunny, not gloomy. I want to move away eventually even if I end up back here. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I am 27 but feel as if I am 50 years old sometimes. I have had so much happen to me. But in other ways I feel even younger than I really am.. will explain why sometime. 
*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *Im an INFP and have been reading about it for about 6 years or so. *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Favorite would have to be other NF's, maybe ENFPs because I seem to attract them as friends. Least favorite is probably some sort of psychotic SJ. Oh wait, I am thinking of a few psychotic SJs so yes... thats correct. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *On enneagram I am a 9w1 I think. 
*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* I am a stay at home mom currently, but working on some sort of rewarding part time employment. 
*
What is your education? *Just high school.*

What is your dream job? *Oh probably working at some sort of wellness/spiritual retreat as a counselor or working with horses. Even a park ranger would be nice. *


About You ~
*
I am a married stay at home mom with a 2 year old son. Have been sort of in an emotional vortex for a few years and coming out of it. Realizing I need to reconnect with myself and also start writing and expressing myself again. My husband and I left a destructive cult we were born into and pretty much lost all our friends because of it. Sort of starting over in life. 
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Whatever my son likes (i.e. cars) and the video games for me!*
Do you collect anything? *Nope. *
What are your phobias? *I don't have any hardcore phobias but I have a big thing against possibly spoiled food lol!*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Oh man I just love food in general, italian, mexican, thai, chinese... you name it!
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* I love watching funny youtube videos! I dunno, I am pretty easily amused. *
What are your top five pet peeves? *I hate it when people chew their fingernails in front of me. I know there are others but none come to mind. *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A combination of alone time and time with my friends and family. Preferably somewhere outside at a lake swimming or camping or exploring. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both. 
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *I'm pretty sure these exist. Have had some strange things happen to me. But I am not religious. *
The Death Penalty *Yes but within reason. *
Premarital Sex *I don't believe in promiscuity, really, but premarital sex is fine. *
People are inherently good *We are inherently good and bad, but what matters is how we are taught to be. *
Destiny *I don't believe in destiny but I do believe there are paths that open to us.. if we are not paying attention then we miss out. *
Done drugs *If weed counts as a drug, then yes. Alcohol also should be included in this category. *
Kissed in the rain *Yeah*
Re-reading a good book *Many times*


----------



## Nucky

* Name - *Not in a public forum*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Male*

Location - *Grew up in Monmouth County, New Jersey. Currently living in Oakland County, Michigan.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Somewhere near the ocean.*

Age -
*36. Sometimes I like to carry on and be silly like someone about 1/3 my age.*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type?
*INFP*

* What type do you usually test as?
*INFP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I don't judge people by personality types, but I have a slight tendency to resonate best with NF's.*

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*B.A. in Sociology, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I am FIERCELY individualistic. I don't try to be that way for the sake of rebellion, I just am who I am, period. But I answer to no one. I'm everything that corporate society hates, and I make no apologies for it. 

I'm neither shy nor cold nor distant nor contemptuous. I'm introverted. There's a difference. Even though I don't say very much, I'm often thinking about people and wondering about them, sometimes even about very obscure people I've barely even met decades ago.

I hope to learn some things about INFP stuff and to meet some cool, like-minded people.*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Video games*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Seafood*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Cars, cruising, car-related video games, "old-school" video games, flight simulations, funny stuff*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Cruelty, extreme stubbornness, controlling or manipulating others, closed-mindedness, willful ignorance*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-*Yes*
The Death Penalty-*No*
Premarital Sex-*Yes*
People are inherently good-*Not sure*
Destiny-*Yes*
Done drugs-*Yes*
Kissed in the rain-*No*
Re-reading a good book-*Yes*


----------



## amit

Personal ~

Name: As my handle says...*amit*

Nick names: *No*

Male/Female : *Male*

Location : *Currently in Pune, India. In post-graduation. About to complete my studies.*

Age: *24 yrs.*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
*
Well, I am an ISTJ. I had started using MBTI last year. Initially, the results were quiet varied. Now, i guess its been consistent for around three months. So, I can proudly declare myself as an ISTJ.*

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 

*I am not that knowledgeable about the personality types to really take a call on that.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*On enneagram, I am 5w6.*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Currently unemployed, but very soon going to start working.
*
What is your education? *Currently in post graduation.*

What is your dream job? *To have my own consultancy agency.*

Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? *Not really fond of them.*
Do you collect anything? *Nope. *
What are your phobias? *A lot of them. Insects, lizards,snakes,dogs,rats, bees*
Describe your favorite food until you drool. *Chinese and traditional chicken and mutton dishes in India.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Hanging around two or three close friends.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *
1. Spotting grammatical errors.
2. People folding the page instead of using a bookmark when reading a book.
There are others too, but can't recall right now.
* What would a perfect day be like for you? *A combination of alone time and time with my friends and family. Preferably somewhere outside at a lake swimming or camping or exploring. Also, with lots of food.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both. *

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *I believe in God but not so much in souls.*
The Death Penalty *Yes, but within reason. *
Premarital Sex *I don't believe in promiscuity, really, but premarital sex is fine. *
People are inherently good *People are both good and bad internally. Its very relative really. One who is devil to you might be a sage to me.*
Destiny *Not at all*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *No*
Re-reading a good book *Once or twice.*


----------



## Mrcursive

Personal ~

*** Name
*Shawn*

- Any nicknames?
*Cell, Mrcursive *

*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*Singapore. My mum said I was from the zoo. But she also says I was born an ape, so I don't know.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Japan. For the sushi.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*17 this year. Too mature for my age. My friends think I act 25.*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTP. Have been trying to get a better understanding of myself for the past few years.*

*** What type do you usually test as?
*^^^*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*INTJ, no offence. Didn't get along with INTJ classmates. I like ENTPs the most.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*- *

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Employed, summer job as an admin guy.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Going to study architecture. I know, typical INTP*

What is your dream job?
*Urban Designer. It's like a town planner with social elements. *

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm clueless about making new friends, love it when my friends drag me to social events even when I don't want to go. Extreme dislike for fakey people. Hopefully, new friendships can be made here as well.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*The lego section.*

Do you collect anything?
*Used to have a stamp collection when I was younger, but didn't continue after about ten stamps. *

What are your phobias?
*Height, and bugs. The really big ones.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Chilli crab. It's fried crab with a really thick and savoury sauce. *

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Witty conversation and funny one-liners*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Bureaucracy, rude behaviour, ageism practised by both the older generation and my mine, narrow-mindedness, racism. General stuff...*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Hanging out with a friend, doing nothing.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both. Eating only either would be like the English Language without punctuation and connectors.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*Yay, but I'm having a spirituality crisis.*

The Death Penalty
*Yay, only on mass and unreformed murderers. *

Premarital Sex
*Yay if done safely by partners who don't cheat.*

People are inherently good
*Yay, when they were cute little babies.*

Destiny
*Yay and nay. Yay when it comes to God and stuff. Nay when it comes to personal determination and will to succeed, change their odds and meet their life's true partner.*

Done drugs
*Nay. Doesn't do the body any good.*

Kissed in the rain
*Nay. Sad life.*

Re-reading a good book
*Yay. Gonna re-read Orwell's Nineteen Eighty Four.*


----------



## corrienotcorey

Personal 

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Corrie. I'd prefer to be called Corrie and not any variations that people inevitably conjure (Corey, Carrie, etc.)
(it's a short 'o' sound)

- Any nicknames?
not that I know of....

* Male/Female/Trans?
female

Location - Where were you originally born? 
South Carolina.

Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Still here in SC. It has its benefits, there's a decent music scene here so the shows are fun. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Either Knoxville TN to see some friends or Chicago to go search for potential apartments. I plan to move there in a year or so. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
21. I think I act my age, but age is not a defining characteristic by any means (IMHO). 



Personal(ity) 

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. I always get the same results, although I'm almost ENFP. Seems pretty accurate, I have my days where I'm a social butterfly and others I just tell people i'm "busy" so I can read/waste time on the internet/watch Netflix/be alone.

I took the Myers-Briggs test for the first time during my first semester of college (fall of 2008) and I've been intrigued ever since! 

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP every time. Although like I said, the "I" part isn't extremely prevalent. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ENFJ's...I'm not sure what my closest friends are since they haven't taken the Myers-Briggs test, but they seem to exemplify characteristics that are indicative of a typical ENFJ. When paired with an extrovert that I'm comfortable around, I also feel more gregarious and confident. In addition, I find it helpful to be around Judging types. They help me keep my procrastination and disorganization in check.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I have only taken the Myers-Briggs :c


Occupation 

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed as of yesterday! Part time, but still.....

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I graduated from Spartanburg Methodist College with an Associate of Arts degree and transferred to USC Columbia. I still live in Columbia, but I've taken the semester off to reevaluate my potential career path. 

What is your dream job?
That's just it, I have so many that sound great to me...Difficult to choose just one! (Typical INFP behavior, amirite?)

Sylvia Plath sums up how I feel...." I saw my life branching out before me like the green fig tree in the story. From the tip of every branch, like a fat purple fig, a wonderful future beckoned and winked. One fig was a husband and a happy home and children, and another fig was a famous poet and another fig was a brilliant professor, and another fig was Ee Gee, the amazing editor, and another fig was Europe and Africa and South America, and another fig was Constantin and Socrates and Attila and a pack of other lovers with queer names and offbeat professions, and another fig was an Olympic lady crew champion, and beyond and above these figs were many more figs I couldn't quite make out. I saw myself sitting in the crotch of this fig tree, starving to death, just because I couldn't make up my mind which of the figs I would choose. I wanted each and every one of them, but choosing one meant losing all the rest, and, as I sat there, unable to decide, the figs began to wrinkle and go black, and, one by one, they plopped to the ground at my feet."


frown town

About You 

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm talented and intelligent, but I lack punctuality and motivation. I'm hoping to better understand my weaknesses so I might work towards keeping them in check. I think it will be beneficial to find INFPs on this site, because at the risk of sounding like an angst ridden teenager I feel kind of alone despite having many great friends. On the other hand, some insight from different people would help as well. 

Other 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Ugly Dolls, wherever they keep the video games..

Do you collect anything?
I have a bit of a thrifting problem.....vintage name brand clothing especially interests me. However, lately I've only bought articles of clothing that I truly need or things that I can sell for a profit at a local store. 

What are your phobias?
Moths. I can't even.......a;ldjf; ugh. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
avocados! all the veggies. Cheerwine. Does hot sauce count? I put that sh*t on everything.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
haha jollies.
-reddit
-King of the Hill (the inspiration for my username, i'm not a pyro -___-)
-my friends
-music
-obscure, strange subcultures 


What are your top five pet peeves?
the only things I thought about listing here (homophobia, sexism, people who still say "swag") go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond 'pet peeves'. Not many things 'peeve' me, I'm either apathetic or really pissed off. (I'm working on it)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Exploring a completely new city on my own. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm vegetarian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- we'll see.
The Death Penalty- seems counter productive.
Premarital Sex- Apparently I'm a prude, but I definitely don't think it's "wrong" if that's what this question means....
People are inherently good- forever fluctuating between misanthropy and optimism regarding the inherent morality of humans.....
Destiny- iliketurtlez
Done drugs- never, actually. No alcohol either. 
Kissed in the rain- yes, I'd highly recommend it. 
Re-reading a good book- what??? yes???? NO BURN IT


----------



## WavyJ

Personal ~

Preferred Name: Steven
Preferred Nickname: Wavy

Male

Where were you originally born? Ringgold, GA (small town near Chattanooga, TN) 
Where do you live today? Augusta, GA 
Any interesting story behind that? Not really. Most people here say they hate Augusta, but as a solitary INFJ, I have no problems...
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Maybe the Big Apple. Just throw myself into a different world. It would be more motivation to work on my flaws.

How old are you? 23
Do you think you act your age? Sometimes I act like an old crotchety lady when I'm being anal. I act like a kid at a candy store when I'm in a candy store.

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ, three days, and I love it so much. It's like the best Christmas gift of all. I wish I could wear a t-shirt with my letters on it. Much like Greek people in college.

What type do you usually test as? INFJ (weak F, I can feel the T sometimes...)

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My best friend is an ENFJ. ENTPs and INTJs drive crazy in a good way. Had an ENTP (no test, but I'm positive) girlfriend and our chemistry was amazing.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 5



Employed or Unemployed? First year medical student at MCG in Augusta, GA

What is your dream job? Not sure yet. Maybe dual specialty Internal Medicine and Psychiatry.

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I've always wanted to learn what makes people tick and how to get it out of them. I'm hoping that a better understanding of how personality type affects nearly everything we do will help me to better understand myself and those around me. Very vague, but I don't care. Apparently abstraction is out thing.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I'm at the toy store?!?! Let me stay here until closing and play with everything.
Do you collect anything? Freckles every time I go out in the sun.
What are your phobias? That I'll be alone forever. Ooooh, heavy...
Describe your favourite food until you drool. McDonald's double cheeseburger. NOT the inferior McDouble.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A John Mayer blues guitar solo, singing, 30 Rock, Scrubs, watching my friends and family kick ass at something.
What are your top five pet peeves? Not using proper techniques to prevent spills. Not having adequate capability to clean said spills.
What would a perfect day be like for you?  Watching TV with my future girlfriend while drinking scotch.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT, MEAT, MEAT. ME WANT FOOD!


God and Souls: still not sure how sure I am about anything
The Death Penalty: don't really care
Premarital Sex: don't really care. go for it if you aren't an idiot.
People are inherently good: ugh, I struggle with this one. My mind is telling me no, but my BODY, my BODAAYY, is telling me yes.
Destiny: to figure out my destiny
Done drugs: yes
Kissed in the rain: heck yeah, but not as cheesy as Garden State. It was my first kiss ever, at Niagara Falls, while the girl and I both bent our leg due to smittenness.
Re-reading a good book: re-watching a good TV show...


----------



## Riella

Personal ~

* Name - Riella
- Any nicknames? Riella is kind of a nickname. It's based off of my middle name.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born in the U.S. I've always lived in the same state as I do now, but I'd love to try living other places. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? The U.K., because I basically love almost everything about it.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? I'm 21... but probably act older. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INTJ. I love studying different personalities and have been doing so for a couple years now.

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I love INFJs, INFPs, and INTPs. I also get along pretty well with ESFPs. There's a lot of types I haven't met yet.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I was a Type 6 with a 5 wing on Enneargram.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Kind-of employed. XD Authors don't really have an official boss except themselves.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Just highschool.

What is your dream job? Author or Cosmologist.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The Chemistry kits.
Do you collect anything? Books, Doctor Who DVDs and merchandise, things from other countries, generally cool things. 
What are your phobias? Heights, ants, getting bit by things, getting sick, several ways of dying.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I like Pasta, pork, things with BBQ, Italian things. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Dry, creative humor. Anything creative and brilliant, really. I love Classic Lit and poetry. I *adore* Doctor Who.
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. People who try to "teach" me in a condescending way because they think they know best. 2. Ignorance. 3. Unkindness. 4. Immorality. 5. Mouth noises. XD
What would a perfect day be like for you? Walking through nature, having meaningful conversation with someone I love.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat mostly.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yes.
The Death Penalty: Not sure.
Premarital Sex: I believe it exists. I don't believe in doing it.
People are inherently good: No. But they bear the mark of their Creator, which counts for something.
Destiny: In a way. I believe in God's plan.
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: Not yet.
Re-reading a good book: Of course.

~Riella


----------



## lifelikeweeds

Personal ~
*** Name: Megan
- Any nicknames? M squared
*** I’m a Female
Location – 
Born in the Keys and grew up in Fort Lauderdale. I moved to Detroit when I was 10 and moved back to Fort Lauderdale at 17.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would want to go to London, England. Why not, it’s only a matter of time.
Age –
I am 20 years young. I think I act my age but I look young.
Personal(ity) ~
*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and how long…? My type is ENFP and I have been “reading” on personality theory for at least 3 years.
*Favorite and Least Favorite Types: I try to be as open to everyone as possible. I don’t know about specific types but I cannot stand liars, those who steal, and people who choose to be ignorant.*
Enneargram: Type 4 with a 5 wing, woot! 
Occupation ~
*** Waitress at an Italian restaurant and freelance graphic designer
Currently going to school for a bachelors in graphic design (Art Institute) and associates in marketing/advertising.
Dream Job: Art Director
About You ~
I am a philosopher, a dreamer, an artist, and a theorist. But most of all I am just me. 20. South Florida. Photographer. Graphic Designer. Gemini. Student. Fellow Modest Mouse lover. I would like to first and foremost gain as much knowledge as possible and also have a better understanding (tolerance) of others. Yay, fun times!
Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games. HALO!
Do you collect anything? Being a Gemini what I collect changes on a weekly basis. Currently books on design.
What are your phobias? I have GAD, so a lot of random shit all the time.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sushi, sashimi, anything with raw fish or steak tartar.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Group bongos, coffeehouses, paintball, traveling, concerts, and volunteer work.
What are your top five pet peeves? Stealing, Lying, Cheating, Lack Of Compassion, Lack of Intelligence
What would a perfect day be like for you? Nothings perfect. A nice, "ideal" day would be a day where I get “jollies”.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT AND VEGGIES!
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls: I am spiritual, and I believe in the soul. A god may or may not exist, but I don’t know.
The Death Penalty: Yay. LOL.
Premarital Sex: Yes.
People are inherently good: It depends on the person.
Destiny: Meh
Done drugs: Yup
Kissed in the rain: Mhmmm
Re-reading a good book: Always


----------



## BinaryKing

Personal ~
* Name - Binary
* Male
Location - Fort Lauderdale, FL. Orange Park, FL. Nope
- A Community College to learn a programming language
Age - 14 about to turn 15 in 13 days. No, I think i'm at an age way above my age group

Personal(ity) ~

* INTP, I've been reading for about a day. Discovered this site a couple days ago
* INTP
* I don't know yet i'm not that fluent in identify personality types yet.

Occupation ~
* Unemployed
Currently a Freshman in high school taking college level courses.
Computer Software Engineer, Astrophysicist, Astronaut, etc. (has to involve space or electronics in some way)

About You ~
* Well I guess I would describe myself as a sometimes witty, sometimes aloof teenager with an knack for computers and a love for everything science.

Other ~
Video Game section
Nope
Hydrophobia, Acrophobia, Cynophobia
Chinese Food, Pizza, Dessert, Cookies, Vegetables, Fruit, Pomegranates, Oranges, Green Apples
Dry Humor, Stupidity, Monty Python, Religion
Being so religious that a blinds you, people who cough or sneezes without covering there mouth, Deserters, American teenagers, Politicians
A day a school learning and making sarcastic jokes with my classmates (who all get my dry humor)
Vegetarian, but for now ill eat meat since i don't live on my own

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls No
The Death Penalty Yes
Premarital Sex Yes
People are inherently good No
Destiny No, your choices define your destiny at the end of your journey called life.
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain I haven't even had a girlfriend yet and i'm in high school
Re-reading a good book Yes


----------



## Esh

*a little bout me...*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 

My name is Elisha but everybody calls me Esh.

- Any nicknames? 

Esh, Esha

* Male/Female/Trans? 

Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was originally born in the bay area of California. I moved all over pretty much once a year everywhere from Missouri to Indiana, Ohio and more but spent most of my teen years in Central Oregon. I met my husband on a traveling Magazine Sales crew when we were both 18. We left the crew shortly after and moved down to Arizona around his family. We moved to Georgia 10 years ago and have lived here ever since. 
If I could go anywhere in the world it would definitely be somewhere warm, probably the Caribbean, and really Jamaica. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 37. No I don't act it or feel it. I stopped feeling much older at 27 really. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I take the test probably every couple years or so whenever I happen upon it. I don't remember what I used to get because I'm pretty forgetful and it was nothing I really knew a lot about so no referencing points to remember. I recently, like the past couple months, have retaken it, quite a few times, different versions of it. I usually come up ENFP and one time ENFJ. I knew ENFJ was for sure wrong so I was going with ENFP. I decided to answer the questions on the "help me figure out my type" forum and found out I was probably an ESFp. I had never considered it before but when I read it I was shocked. I'm now pretty confident that's what I am. I then took the advice of someone on the forum who suggested if you're having a hard time or not sure of your type to take the test and answer the opposite of what you would normally answer and then whatever you come up with you are the opposite of that. I came up INTJ, so the opposite ESFP.  I think that was an excellent way of helping me know for sure. 

* What type do you usually test as? 

See above 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 

I don't know enough about MBTI to really have an opinion about that. I am usually pretty tolerant of everyone though. As long as you're not mean spirited or close minded I would probably love you. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

On the Enneargram I was a type 2. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

I'm a stay at home mother.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I have yet to go to college.

What is your dream job?

I used to want to be a labor and delivery nurse but than I realized I am not good in crisis situations and tend to really freak out. If an emergency happened I wouldn't want to make it worse on eveyone. A baby being born, new life coming into the world is pretty much the best thing imaginable, when everybody is happy and healthy. When things go wrong I can't imagine being there and being of any help unfortunately. 
I decided a pediatric nurse, not really in the emergency room or hospital but a doctors office for routine I think would be awesome.
A kindergarten teacher would also be great. When my children were younger I was often the room mom and I really loved it and the kids are always so sweet.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum

Well let's see. I am a stay at home mom of three teenage boys all two years apart. I don't really identify with most other stay at home moms of boys my age, I feel I have nothing in common with them. I am very young at heart and love to have fun. My style is kinda boho-chic and I love reading fashion magazines and interior design blogs. I love expressing myself through the way I dress and decorate my home. I am not a winter person or even fall, I diagnosed myself with S.A.D. I have some depression and anxiety issues and actually had a breakdown about 5 years ago. I lost myself and confidence for quite awhile and am recently really feeling like I'm getting it back. I hope to have it back enough to go to school this year but I make no promises because I am really bad at following through with anything.
I had a very rough childhood. I won't get into it here but have some on a few of my other posts. I'm easily bored. I don't like to be alone and get touched easily. I cry watching flash mobs.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
dolls and barbies
Do you collect anything? 
vintage kitchen tools
What are your phobias? 
freeways, spiders, I'm a bad hypochondriac when stressed
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
chocolate! that's all I need to say to start drooling. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
presents, a day at the lake, vacations
What are your top five pet peeves?
Close minded people,the tea party, hate, not accepting others differences, homophobes
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
Being out on the lake in our boat with my family and some friends. Pulling the kids around on the tube all day and grilling out for dinner. Going to one of our favorite spots when it gets dark and having a bonfire. Watching fireworks.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like a little of both. My oldest son is a vegetarian and I was as a teenager. Now I like a little of everything )

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls~ absolutely
The Death Penalty~ no
Premarital Sex~ sure
People are inherently good~ yes
Destiny~ yes
Done drugs~ really who hasn't
Kissed in the rain~ yes
Re-reading a good book~ sure but not usually, although if I really love the book I have to keep it and display it on a shelf.


----------



## bunnybeelikesicecream

Personal 

*Name* - Rose 
*- Any nicknames?* I never did have any that stuck. 

*Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I am from Los Angeles. I recently moved to a tiny town in Northern California. I miss the palm trees and beaches of the city I grew up in, but this town has amazing creatures and beautiful clear skies. Still, I plan on moving back to my hometown in the near future. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I'd go to LA 'cause I miss my family a lot. 

*Age - How old are you?* 28

*Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Uh, no, I don't. I still feel like a teenager most days. Full of that teenage angst. I also still have no clue what I want to do with my life. 


Personal(ity) 

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ISFP. I have known about MBTi since college, but recently a friend told me more about it and how it can be helpful. She suggested I learn more about it, as it can almost be like therapy. And she is correct. I made my loved ones take the test, and my relationships with them have improved as now I see where they are coming from. 

I have been lurking here for about two months and decided to finally join yesterday roud:

*What type do you usually test as?* ISFP and INFP, but I do feel that ISFP is the most accurate of the two. 

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* My favorite types are ESFJ and ISTP, because my two favorite people are ESFJ and ISTP 

I am cool with all types, just as long as they don't try to put me or others down; I can't stand that.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I am a 4w5; eerily accurate. 


Occupation 

*Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I have a BA in Literature

*What is your dream job?* It constantly changes. Owning a bakery sounds like a dream though! 


About You 

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I recently told a friend that it seems that my life's purpose is to figure out who I am; I am my life's big project. Now that I have read more about my MBTI and Ennegram, I realize that this is at the core of my personality. It is all clicking. So, I wanna learn even more, and I'd like to get to know others and make friends. I can be a bit of a loner in real life. 

I love cats, making desserts, and dressing vintage. 


Other 

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Doll and Play-Doh section!

*Do you collect anything? *Dresses and nail polish

*What are your phobias? *I have a fear of heights. I am an anxious person.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Cheeseburger, with a thick, juicy beef patty, cheddar cheese, mayo and ketchup, tomato, grilled onions and peppers...basically the burgers at Five Guys. I am craving one right now. I have a lot of favorite foods. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Eating something delicious...finding a dress I love on super clearance. Watching a sunset. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?* Ah, there are so many...

*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wearing a pretty dress and going somewhere new and exciting. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I love meat. I do feel bad about eating animals, but I just can't give up meat. Animals taste delicious! *cries*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Yay
*Kissed in the rain* Overrated 
*Re-reading a good book *Always


----------



## Retrochick

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Call me Retrochick. I prefer to keep my name private until I know you.
- Any nicknames?

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born in Canberra and live in Queanbeyan (just over the border). I like living in Queanbeyan - people are friendly and unpretentious.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Japan. I used to love watching anime as a child (still do!) and I want to experience more of Japan's traditional and pop culture. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 38. I mostly act my age, but it's fun to be a kid sometimes and play on the swings, watch bad movies and provide my own dialogue etc.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ - I first discovered the personality types years ago, when I was assessed by a career counsellor. I had forgotten about it all until I found this website.

*** What type do you usually test as? INFJ, every time.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know enough about the different types to tell, yet.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I'm a 9 on the Enneagram.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Retired due to disability, which is a long story in itself.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I finished Year 12. In Australia, Years 11 - 12 are college. They're not compulsory. College in the US is called University here. 

What is your dream job? I would love to work in a supportive environment, helping people in some way.



About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I would describe myself as strong, gentle and quirky. I love animals. I try to be a good human being and be there for others. I enjoy reading about other people, and hope that other people can connect with what I've said.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Jigsaws and board games.
Do you collect anything? Do books count? I read a lot and have 4 full bookcases.
What are your phobias? Crowds.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lakhsa is soul food for me.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading, running, weight training, being with friends, watching exploitation films, enjoying great sex.
What are your top five pet peeves? People with closed minds, aggressive drivers, people who try to force their ideas onto me, people chewing with their mouth open and drivers who take up two spaces when they park.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Going to an art gallery, lunch in a cafe, watching a movie, and spending time with friends.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm vegan at home and vegetarian when I'm out.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yea
People are inherently good Yea
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yea
Kissed in the rain Yea
Re-reading a good book Yea


----------



## Cloudphile

Personal ~

* - Name*
Martin
* - Any nicknames?*
I have been called Cookie Ruiner, Stalker and other nicknames that are not too relevant.
* - Male/Female/Trans?*
Male
* - Location*
I was born in Quebec, Canada, a French speaking province. I moved to Alberta, an English speaking province 4 years ago. So, I am not too good in English and because I am very introvert, I don't speak much, my English is not getting much better.
* - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I am going to France and Germany soon, the first time to Europe, I'm very exited about it. I want to visit Japan also. I dream to live in a small peaceful house in a plain and near mountains.
* - Age*
I am 16. Because of life forcing me, I act much older then what I should. I think I am younger inside. I remember once, I found an online Pokemon game and I was very looking forward to share with a friend. When I told this friend that I found this fun Pokemon game, he told me "You still play those games, Pokemon are for children". We were only in 6th grade and I forgot the point of this anecdote. xD

Personal(ity) ~
* - What is your Myers*
I am a INFP, a dreamer, idealist. I doubt it at many occasions, I had questions, I found answers for it and my INFP gets stronger. I found out about MBTI about one and a half years ago. It's the best "label" I found to describe who I am to people.
* - What type do you usually test as?*
INFP all the times, even when I choose only the answer that go seconds. I am close to be INTP.
* - What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I love being around INFP, INFJ, ISTP and most types. I feel very unconformable with TJ.
* - If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I would like to.

Occupation ~
* - Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.
* - What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I am a high school junior, 11th grade. I am very confuse of what I want to be, the thinking side and the feeling side of my mind are fighting all the time.
* - What is your dream job?*
I would like to run an internet cafe, where young people can hang out, go on a computer or just have a drink and at the same time, be a character artist and graphical designer hobbyist.

About You ~
* - Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Check the description of INFP. I am very quiet person. I am a lazy person, but when I promise something, I will do it. I use to lie a lot about my background, who I am, my opinions, my family. I got nothing from it, I only lie to myself. I am very honest now, but I don't know how should I fix lies in the past. I do not compliment myself a lot. I really don't like school comrades who label me as this hard-working, good grades, logical Asian and that drew a line between me and the other people, because that's not who I am except the part that I am the only Chinese at school. I am raise in a really weird family, mainly my dad. My dad is a ISTJ, he's the kindest person I ever met, but he has a lot of weakness. I don't want to call him stupid, but he's not very clever, he's in his 60 and I feel like he's a 16 years old girl. He's very feminine. He marry my mom that she's right now around 40, she just started being more mature, leaving her "teenhood". yeah.. I love watching anime and reading manga, I love drawing, I love the sky, I like interesting people like _Day[9]_ and many other thing. I don't read much book, I suck at writing but INFP are people that are good at writing, why? I look forward to learn about myself, the community, new ideas meet interesting people and have fun.

Other ~
* - What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Lego, trading cards and figurine.
* - Do you collect anything?*
I have a giant collection of computer wallpapers.
* - What are your phobias?*
I have a lot of weak phobia that I am able to fight or to handle it. Mainly scary bugs, new physical activity and social situation.
* - Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I love taco, curry, honey-ginger chicken, curry, sushi, dim sum, shepherd pie, lasagna, bagel, cheese, poutine and others. 
* - Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Hugs, cute things and see other happy/smile.
* - What are your top five pet peeves?*
Judging others
* - What would a perfect day be like for you?*
The sky looks awesome, the cloud have unusual shapes, the colours are variants. A neat background/theme music play in the background. The air is flesh, no cars on the road. I take my dream job lightly, I see people happy at my internet coffee. Some old friend comes to see me, friends invite me somewhere. Hug the person I love. Peaceful, smiles and laugh.
* - Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I am not sure if I can go full vegetarian, I think I am capable of it.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

* - God and Souls*
I don't believe God. Souls a little. I am not religious, but I'm spiritual.
* - The Death Penalty*
Absolutely no!!! No one should deserve to die.
* - Premarital Sex*
hmm... I am okay with it, but I prefer not to.
* - People are inherently good*
Nope, people go thus things, trained, experienced something to be good.
* - Destiny*
We can change destiny!
* - Done drugs*
Only coffee for me, please.
* - Kissed in the rain*
That seem really romantic, I never kissed anyone before, but it might be weird, uncomfortable, awkward under the rain.
* - Re-reading a good book*
I don't read much book, but when I re-watch an anime I understand more, I see things I have not notice before and I re-feel the moment.


----------



## Aragorn

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Aragorn
- Any nicknames? Nope

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? NYC
Where do you live today? Florida
Any interesting story behind that? nope
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd go to Switzerland because it is the most pulchritudinous place I've ever seen.
Age - How old are you? 17
Do you think you act your age? no
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I normally act much older.




Personal(ity) ~
Strength of Preferences 100 100 100 100...i know right?
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ a year
* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ everytime
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
i love all types
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

4 on the Enneargram

Occupation ~
student
* Employed or Unemployed?
unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Junior in high-school
What is your dream job?
writer/counselor

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Im very introverted and only people i know well will ever know me.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? well not toys but books
Do you collect anything? nope
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? lying, picking on people, anger, laziness, condescension 
What would a perfect day be like for you? reading a good book and discussing abstract topics
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty yay
Premarital Sex nay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## leafling

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Sam 

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in Newark, New Jersey, but now I live in a small town in Portugal. My parents are Portuguese and they had to move back because of my grandparents. They asked me if I wanted to stay and go to college in the US or go with them and go to college in Portugal. I was like, "Portugal, sure why not?" I've been here four years and a half now.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* London and Paris! While there are many more places I'd like to visit, these two entrance me. I'm a big city girl. London is also home to my favorite football/soccer team, so I'd love to go see them! And Paris, oh Paris, I've been wanting to go since forever. Hopefully, I'll visit it soon. I'd like to practice my French there as well. :') 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 22, but I've had this theory for many years that I act three years younger. So I act like a 19 year old at the moment? I feel pretty mature in some aspects, but mostly I feel naïve and silly.




Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I am an INFP and I've been reading on personality type since late 2007. I discovered it when I first moved here to Portugal. It was a huge help to me and has helped me become a better person. 

** What type do you usually test as?* Almost always INFP. I got something else once, I don't remember. But the description didn't match, I'm almost 100% positive I am an INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Favorites? Well, I tend to enjoy other introverts' company, most of my friends are introverts, although my best friend is an ENFJ and I have a good friend who is an ENTP, I think. I guess I most dislike ESTJs and ESTPs? 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneagram 9w1



Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed. Probably my fault because I'm a bit terrified of sending my CVs everywhere.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I have a degree in Applied Languages. I studied French, Spanish and Russian.

*What is your dream job?* This is a bit difficult for me. I don't have a dream job per se, but I want a job that makes me happy and that makes me feel like I'm doing something useful. (Oh, I just came back to this and realized: I'd love to be a writer. Definitely a dream since I was a little girl.)


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* Well, I'm terribly shy and timid in real life. I'm scared of a lot of things, maybe too many things. I love reading and writing. I've gotten back into Pokémon these past few years. It's great! I don't know if it's common in other INFPs, but I got into football/soccer back in 2006 and I am an unconditional Chelsea FC supporter. I really love cats, I think they're wonderful and fascinating. I really enjoy learning new languages. I love watching movies, I'm quite fond of French cinema. Ummmm, what else? I feel like a lot of people don't understand me and it can be a bit frustrating at times. Thanks to MBTI though, I understand other people better and it definitely helps. I'm going out with an ISTP and I think I'm in love with him. Aaaaand, that's all I can think of now! xD (Well, I don't want to bother people and write an essay either xD) 

I'm really looking forward to understanding myself and other people better here in the forums!


Other ~



*Do you collect anything?* Candles. Postcards. Memories.
*What are your phobias?* I don't think it's a phobia, since I don't think it's irrational, but I am terrified of the thought of driving.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Bacalhau com natas (literally: codfish with cream), a portuguese dish. It's really delicious.  



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay, Nay, I DON'T KNOW. 
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay! <3


----------



## VenusianMizu

Personal ~

*** Name - Nephtiry, but I respond better to my nickname, Neph. Nephy is an involuntary one that my friends tend to call me. 

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Female, but my brain is 60% male

Location - I was born and raised in southern California, but I moved cities a lot. My hometown is Long Beach, but I currently reside in Inglewood. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Japan. I must be in the audience of one of my favorite J-music shows before I die. 

Age - My birth certificate says I'm 19, but I honestly act like I'm 30. 




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFJ, and I discovered MBTI late last year. (September; the month I joined!)

*** What type do you usually test as?

INFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I love INTJs and INFPs; they both apply to respective fantasies of mine.

Least favorite: ESFP Why? My mother, who wants me to be her.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Too. Many. To count. 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Employed, technically. I do freelance. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm a foreign language major at my community college.

What is your dream job?

A singer-songwriter/manga artist

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I would describe myself as a really somber person on the surface, but like all introverts, talk to me about something I love, and I won't shut up. I came upon this awesome forum of awesomeness when I started researching the psychological aspects of personality and came across MBTI. I hope to make some awesome interweb friends and get some awesome discussions out of this forum to feed my brain  

Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Video games!
Do you collect anything? Asian hand-fans, jewelry, plushies, and tarot decks
What are your phobias? None to my knowledge...
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Chicken potluck casserole. I eat so much of the stuff whenever I make it *slurps*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?

I run into people with the same interests I have, cosplaying, dark love stories, music

What are your top five pet peeves?

1. People asking me why I listen to Asian music when I'm not fluent in any Asian language (but am learning)
2. Superficiality
3. bad science
4. chatspeak /grammar nazi
5. People telling you to be a certain way. 

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Me and my SO spending all day hiking in the forest discussing our dreams and philosophizing together. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Vegetarian, I guess. I'm an omnivore, so...

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -Yay to souls, but you have to specify which god we're talking about here. 
The Death Penalty - NAY!
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay 
Re-reading a good book - Yay~


----------



## OneFishTwoFish

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Two Fish

- Any nicknames?One Fish? Honestly, I never gave it much thought.

* Male/Female/Trans? Yes.

Location - Where were you originally born? (Conceived, and came into this world in Honolulu, HI)
Where do you live today? (same)
Any interesting story behind that? Uh, not to my knowledge. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I wouldn't. It would require too much planning and packing.

Age - How old are you? 46
Do you think you act your age? No, and most people don't think so either. Or maybe it's because Asians look younger? 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Resemble means how I look or physically resemble - from the back, early 30's. From the front, late 30's.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, and I've dabbled in MBTI since around 20 years ago when I was starting/in college and trying to figure out ONE thing that I wanted to do.

* What type do you usually test as? N/S TJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I can't say that it's the personality type, as much as it is the degree of their components. I used to be more E, though now testing more I. I don't like chatty Cathys (they annoy me with their meaningless banter, and I only tend to catch maybe 10% of what they said). Sensings are OK. Feelers tend to be thinking of those people's feelings and input, but that doesn't always serve the purpose if the group membership changes (like working in a department; would we have to change the protocol as people come and go in the department?). J/P doesn't matter so much. I used to be more P, and over time am becoming more J

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Dominant; White, yellow/red. I'm currently testing as an O90-C89-E27-A22-N18. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, but not getting paid for it.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. University and couldn't decide what to focus on. Got bad grades, since I couldn't see the point of attending classes that had no relation to where I wanted to go (got kicked out and then suspended 3 different times). Attended a community college that offered Auto Mechanics Technology and loved it. Later, attended college for Medical Laboratory Science and loved working in the lab on evening shift, where you are a generalist, not confined to one department.

What is your dream job? I haven't learned enough about what's out there to figure that out yet. I do like working for people and streamlining the process, or helping to cull outmoded things.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I would describe myself as someone who can turn on extraversion, and have no problems talking with people standing in line at the grocery store, but prefer to be plugged in to my mp3 player and use that as a buffer to allow me to think about what I need to think about. Usually figuring out logistics and such. I don't tolerate much in the form of unnecessary conversation, but can talk to people in a casual setting who I just met. I do have to have time to decompress from that, though.

I'd like to find out what kinds of jobs people have that offer them satisfaction, so that I can look into doing these kinds of things myself, and come home from work satisfied, and fulfilled.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? None. Frivolous. Now if you get me in a stationary or fountain pen store, that's another story!

Do you collect anything? Ha ha, is this a rhetorical question? Yes.

What are your phobias? I cant really think of any. Large flying cockroaches (B-52s) are probably my strongest aversion, though not a phobia.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Good quality ice cream (or gelato at Costcofor $1.50/3 scoops). Enjoy and cook Chinese type food, and local favorites like linguica and veggies, or (gasp) Spam fried rice.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Quality-writing pens, quality paper (read: Clairfontaine-type), peg board with my tools at hand.

What are your top five pet peeves? Do I really need 4? Drivers in Hawaii that don't use their turn signals or hand signals, stupidity/idiots, needy people, co-dependants. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? Spending the day alone at home.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? As long as it doesn't contain seafood or seafood animal derivatives, I'm OK with both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls I can neither confirm nor deny God, but there is a spiritual larger being; souls - yay. I have sensed them.
The Death Penalty I never gave this much thought.
Premarital Sex Depends on how good looking the other person is.
People are inherently good Yes, until corrupted by some life event that caused neurosis.
Destiny Kismet? Well, I believe that things happen for a reason, though we don't know what the reason necessarily is.
Done drugs Yes, since drinking alcohol is a drug.
Kissed in the rain Yes. I love the rain in Hawaii! Oh, maybe I should put that under "jollies".
Re-reading a good book Definately!


----------



## secretk

*Personal ~*

* Name - Koni

* Female

Location - Bulgaria (My first language is not English so I apologize for future grammar mistakes I might make)

Age - 25, but I think that act like a bit older. 

*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INTJ and I honestly haven't read at all about the different personality types, because I found the test yesterday.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - no specific type, just overly emotional people (like drama queens/kings) and extremely irrational people

Enneargram - Type 1 with a 2 wing 
Sloan - RLOEI 

Occupation ~

* Employed - Software Developer

I'm currently working on my master thesis. My major is Computer Systems and Technologies.

What is your dream job?
If we're talking about my dream job, when I was a 6 years old kid, then detective or CIA analyst. As a grown up(since I was like 13 years old) my dream job was to be Software Developer.
*
About You ~*

Well since my results show that I'm INTJ, pretty rear among the population, I wanted to get to know other people like me. Besides as an INTJ, I'm always interested in learning new things and what's better than learn from the people who have more experience than me?

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - construction blocks
Do you collect anything? - nope
What are your phobias? - heights, dogs, fire
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - yogurt
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - conversation with intellectual people, learning new things, solving puzzles and mysteries
What are your top five pet peeves? - lack of punctuality, over dramatic people and feel touchy people, irrational people, inconsistent theories, selfless people (to the point that they never think about themselves)
What would a perfect day be like for you? - there is no perfect day, there are overly good and overly bad days
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - meat diet


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - I don't believe in God. I think that some people need to believe in something and they prefer to use God and religion.
The Death Penalty - It depends. If our law system was really good and always convicted the wrong guys then I might accept it, but there is always risk of convicting innocent man. Not to mention that being in prison is harder than death.
Premarital Sex - I don't believe in marriage, so if the person is ready for sex and wants to have sex with their partner, I support that.
People are inherently good - People are what they are and what the life makes them. It's psychology and character mixed together with the influence of the parents and the life in general.
Destiny - What's destiny? Other thing that people like to believe in. In most cases life is what we make it.
Done drugs - I don't do drugs, because I don't see the point. 
Kissed in the rain - Too cliche? Sounds like a movie, but if someone really really wants to kiss me in the rain, than I won't stop him.
Re-reading a good book - Well, I don't read (I don't have the time) too much, but it's better to re-read good book, than to try to read something mediocre.


----------



## KateMarie999

*Personal ~*

* Name - Katie

* Female

Location - Maryland, near Washington DC. That's in the US, for those who don't know (which... I imagine you do) And I don't plan on living here forever

Age - 21

*Personality ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. I took the official test for a career seminar in November 2011 and the person leading it has us split into groups for each trait. It was so cool, I ended up meeting 2 other INFPs there!! I've been interested ever since. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - I really like NFs in general. NTs can be fun too. I don't like STs or SJs as much because I can't seem to figure them out.

Enneargram - 5w4
Sloan - Never heard of it

Occupation ~

* Employed - Dog Walker

What is your dream job?
Actress and film maker. I've never had a different dream.
*
About You ~*

I do a lot of acting and filming various things around me. I can be completely crazy when I'm around friends. I hope to find other like minded individuals here and make friends. roud:

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Hmm I guess anything that looks cool. I have ADD like that
Do you collect anything? Nancy Drew books
What are your phobias? - heights, giant spiders, and needles
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Ice cream mixed with milk and blended together to perfection. I guess milkshakes except the real ones, not the ones with icky syrup
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Talking to other NFs or NTs. Editing a video project together
What are your top five pet peeves? Making fun of people, abuse, really loud and ongoing noises, constant chatter, and off key singing or humming
What would a perfect day be like for you? Hanging out with my dear friends and going out for ice cream (total sweet tooth here) as well as playing really weird games like Mad Libs and Apples to Apples
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls- YES!!
The Death Penalty- Depends on the situation. Yes it should be allowed, no it shouldn't be done too often
Premarital Sex- Absolutely not.
People are inherently good- No. People have to learn to be good. That's what clued me in
Destiny- Sort of. I believe God has a plan for every life.
Done drugs- No
Kissed in the rain- I'd love to but no
Re-reading a good book- I do it all the time


----------



## S.L Sharpe

My name is Daneel
I own a set of cock and bawls. 
I was born in Kinston Jamaica. I moved to upstate New York in December of 1991. I have lived in the Miami area most of my life. 
I am 26 years old. Not exactly sure how 26 year olds are supposed to act. Though, I don't believe I have ever acted like most people my age, even as a child.
All these little test I have taken over the past few years have always placed my as an INTJ personally type. I first took one in a forum I lived on when I was 19, but never really paid any real attention to/done any real research until the end of last year/beginning of this year. The change was brought on due to the fact that I had "failed" at a personal reconstruction project I began a few years back. I believe I failed in that I could not get over certain factors of my being that I felt were holding me back-- I wanted to be an open and charismatic person... although I can barely tolerate those types of people lol. I like measured and strong personalities. People who don't need to talk about fluff all the time to feel they relate to others.
I am under-employed. I do work to get money as I need it. I am horrible with money and money issues. I have mostly done logistical/clerical work. I am working on getting into the music 'business." Ideally I will become a story teller, just as I get over my translation error issues.
I have no definition of myself. 
The Universe is God and our souls the bridge between ourselves and its collective conscious? We ARE of and a part of God? It would take too long for me to get into in detail here. So I will leave it at that. 
In the simplest of terms, yes, I do believe it is a valid form of 'punishment.' 
I only fear the loss of logic. I don't believe I am a man/animal without reason. Then what would I be…and what’s worse than that, not even knowing that you don’t know that you are no longer valid?
I don't believe in having casual sex...I don't really buy the current popular theory of marriage.
I do not believe in the concept of good and evil. 
Destiny…hmm? I believe it is beyond us--that we are incapable of translating what it is that the Universe wants of us.
I use drugs. In meditation, in relaxation...and for general leisure. And by drugs I mean substances not measured and prescribed to give a designed and acceptable effect.
I have kissed in the rain--shits cool.
I often read a book just to understand another and then read it again to make sure that I did.


----------



## Koukol

Personal ~

*** Name - Pierre
- Any nicknames? Koukol, Katshinka, all my music names

*** Male

Location - Born and raised in Paris, France. Still live there. I both hate and love the town, and can't imagine living anywhere else, although I'd like to.

Would love to go to Portland, Oregon because it seems like such a cool town. Or Montreal, because it is such a cool town.

Age - 25 with the mindset of a 20 year-old half of the time, and a 40 year-old the other half.




Personal(ity) ~

*** INFP. Been reading about personnality theory for quite some time. There was a time where I was a lot into Eneagrams (4w5).

*** I test INFP systematically, but close to being half intro/half extra.

*** I definitely feel at ease with some, and am repelled by others. I am well incapable of telling you which, and I guess it depends on the circomstances, and the environment.



Occupation ~

*** I work in IT. Ish. At night I am (supposed to be) working on my music.

I've had a scientific education : physics, chemistry, math, economy and IT.

I do loooove music and dream about becoming a composer. A succesful one at that would be nice.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



Other ~


Do you collect anything? Heartbreaks and disapointments.

What are your phobias? Not being able to work towards my goals.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. SUSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. And California ROOOOOOOLLS. How they melt in your mouuuuuuuth.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music. Electronic music.

What would a perfect day be like for you? A day where I am happy with my relationships, myself and my work.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
I lean towards agnosticism. I believe there is something, not just in the accepted form.

The Death Penalty
No thank you. Sounds good on paper, but in reality it's just awful, horrible. In France, people used to CUT PEOPLE'S HEADS OFF un til the 70s ! THE 1970S ! 

Premarital Sex
An absolute must. A mutual appetite that doesn't wane is one important indicator of the quality of a relationship.

People are inherently good
People are inherently nothing except for some fundamental, quasi-animalistic aspects.

Destiny
Too easy. Would be nice, but no.

Done drugs
Yes. Not hard ones. I become easily addicted, think it's a temperament thing.


----------



## MadameRiz

*Name *-* What do you preferred to be called? *Valérie or Madame Riz

*Male/Female/Trans? *I'm a girl 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I'm from Canada. The french part of it. This forum is part of my marvelous adventure to learn english. I appreciate when people are correcting me, that's how I learn the grammar rules. 
*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Somewhere sunny and hot. With a lot of trees and even more grass. Like a park, with swings. I'm tired of the snow. I want to put a on summer dress on and be lost in tought, outside. No one around. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *16 + 5/6 years old.
I have childlike enthusiam and I like to take people hands when I'm walking with them, wich can be considered childish. Nevertheless, I have academic results way above a typical 16 years old.

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. *A few months. 

**What type do you usually test as?* INTP, all the times. 

* W*hat are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I dont know. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I've just tested as Ennagram type 7. But I don't really understand that theory yet. (Just learned about it) I don't know if it is accurate, for now.
*
* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. * I will finish High School in a few months.

* What is your dream job?* I want to draw things, like cartoon. Create things. Imagine. I need an intellectual job with a lot of freedom. *

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum*. I hope to understand myself a little bit more. It will help me understand what to do in life. I also hope to practice writing and reading the english language.

I'm a little girl who will graduate high school very soon and want to take part of that big adventure that is life. I want to learn things, discover.
I'm often described as an enthusiastic intellectual, who very talk fast. I'm an introvert. I appreciate time alone. I love telly, the internet, books and pretty dresses. 

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Dolls, I love them. They are so pretty!
* Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Cheese. Chocolate Cake. Hot Chocolate but cold. Pesto Pasta. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Some telly shows (Sci-Fi, Sherlock... ). Swings. Dresses. Books. Friends. Discovering cool things (mostly abstract).
* What are your top five pet peeves?* When people are sad. Stupid people with power. Small dogs. Mushroom. Being bored. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* The day I would meet somebody who would teach me a lot of cool stuff in a very entertaining way. 
*
Yay or Nay? *

*God and Souls.* ABSOLUTELY NOT. 
*The Death Penalty*. No. But this is not something I really care about.
* Premarital Sex.* You could fuck goat and I would'nt care. 
*People are inherently good.* I don't know.
* Destiny. *No.*
Done drugs.* No. 
*Kissed in the rain.* No. It doesn't sound fun. 
*Re-reading a good book * Of course.


----------



## Seonaid Lawson

Name - What do you preferred to be called?My name is Seonaid but I'm often called Wifey L, Minxly or Sioban by friends.

Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born in Paisley Scotland, moved all around Scotland - lived in Arbroath for the last twenty years and now am temporarily staying in the Republic of Ireland, until we can get back home.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - Right now I would opt for somewhere with lots and lots of snow. I freakin Love the snow!!! 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Well I am often mistaken for being younger than I am, I put that down to genetics. My dad used to get the same thing, anyway I probably don't really act my age, though I'm not sure what that looks like to act one's age? So I'm 43 but in my head I'm 23.

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP and around 5 years.

*What type do you usually test as? Always and Forever INFP
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Love being around other NF types. Find the STJ's difficult to be around. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? N/A

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - Hmm educated in the School of Life.

What is your dream job? Still uncertain about what I will do when I grow up, perhaps working with animals or perhaps Fashion Design or maybe I will just allow my husband to keep me in the manner to which I am becoming accustomed.

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I describe myself through the lyrics of Heather Nova's Song 'Virus Of The Mind'. I would like to find other INFP like minded individuals and the joy of knowing there are others who 'understand'.


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Word Games.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything with Rice, Food which someone else has prepared for me  I just love food.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Rock Music, Medieval Films, Animals, Nature, Booze, oooh far too many things to list here.

What are your top five pet peeves? Bigotry, Cruelty, Arrogance, Ignorance, and dogs in 'clothes'.

What would a perfect day be like for you? A spontaneous adventure, with good friends to somewhere new, lots of laughs, eating, drinking, Rockin out and ending with a good Book!!

Yay or Nay? 

God and Souls. Yeah 
The Death Penalty. Yes
Premarital Sex. If you like.
People are inherently good. Are they?
Destiny. Maybe
Done drugs. Dabbled.
Kissed in the rain. Probably.
Re-reading a good book - Always!


----------



## natOfbar

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Audrey*
- Any nicknames? *Nope lawl but anyone can call me anything they want*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *FEMALE*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Singapore and there is no interesting story behind it cause I was born here and still am here. I would like to go traveling to various exotic and beautiful locations in the world... like Alaska and the Grand Canyon and the Nigeria Falls and the Amazon River... or the jungles of Brazil or the Lost City of Pompeii man I would love to connect with mother nature in solitude LOL. Oh or New Zealand. New Zealand is incredibly beautiful and quaint. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*20. UM NO. I am very immature I think I am stuck at the maturity level of a 14-15 year old. BUT I AM MUCH SMARTER THAN MOST PEOPLE OLDER THAN ME.*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I have only recently gotten into this whole Myers-Briggs personality thing I've probably been obsessed with it for a week IT HAS BEEN SO FASCINATING... I originally took the Keirsey Test and got tested as an Idealist but after taking various other more specific MB tests I HAVE TESTED AS ENTP every time and let's just say ENTPs are so obviously recognizable I can't even argue with it.*

*I've been interested in the study of personalities for awhile now, and have a lot of in depth knowledge on Western and Eastern astrology and Mayan astrology. (Although I must admit **I have forgotten quite a bit about them now since I was mainly researching them last year.)

* *** What type do you usually test as?
*ENTP*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Uh oh I don't think I should answer this question but I should say that I have a friend who is an Idealist... so I find that mainly the NF types, tend to get a little offended when I'm around them. I on the other hand find them extremely sappy and romantic which is cute but can get annoying. Although I'm one to talk, as some people generally find my presence annoying. My sister gets so annoyed by me she kicks me out of her room on a regular basis. Hell, sometimes I even find myself annoying. *
*
As for my favorite personality types: MY OWN KIND. I love all you Rationals. Especially you INTPs. You guys have a knack for sounding highly intelligent. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*According to your Ennaeargram Test I'm a type 7w6? It is generally true but I haven't really got the energy to research another personality test now. I find the MB test the most accurate out of all personality tests I have taken so far. *


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I should be going to college next year. Long story short I am going through some problems in life right now which is also the reason I have so much time to invest in personality research... but I will definitely be continuing with my education in the near future. 
*
What is your dream job?
*FBI agent. No seriously... forensic scientist/biomedical researcher/NASA scientist.* *Or something to do with the music/fashion industry. Or a writer*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I am really weird or should I say I like to be weird and I HATE conforming and I love people who aren't afraid to be Individuals with a capital I. I get depressed when I have to act normal for a large portion of the day. I hope to be entertained here while learning about myself and others at the same time.*



Other ~
*LADIDA*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *
I don't go to toy stores sorry*

Do you collect anything? *
Um I collect huge amounts of useless information as typical of a Rational or Gemini Rising* 

What are your phobias? *
Worms are the only things that elicit my shrieking like a four year old and clutching the arm of random people beside me*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *
But I'm full now so that's not gonna work*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *
Reading about my awesome ENTP self, listening to Skrillex or jrock, being intellectually engaged, finding an incredibly funny and witty human being over the internet... There are incredibly funny people in real life as well it's just that the internet is an easier and faster way to meet such people... AND MANY MORE
*
What are your top five pet peeves? *
Let's see... I hate mainstream garbage... I don't just jump on the bandwagon when it comes to hate I HONESTLY dislike famous people that do not deserve their fame *cough* Stephanie Meyer, arrogant&ignorant asshats, people that take things WAY too seriously, backstabbing bitches and politics*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I get to act like a nutcase with like minded insane people and I find my soulmate and we start dating and for every day the rest of our lives we get to entertain each other and have passionate sex. Okay I just described my perfect LIFE. *

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both? As in I eat what I like whenever I like*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
*I do not believe in god, but I like to entertain the possibility of human souls and reincarnation because of the obvious existence of ghosts/spirits as well as... let's just say I have talked with people who have strong Buddhist roots/abilities to see spirits and crap like that and the way they talk about reincarnation makes you believe it truly exists. I've always found the topic about the Afterlife and supernatural to be terribly fascinating so I could go on and on. <3*

The Death Penalty
*I really can't take a stand on this one, and believe me I have gone through countless debates and seen every single side of the coin*

Premarital Sex
*It's healthy and should be done as often as possible 
*
People are inherently good
*Hmmm I don't care whether people are/aren't inherently good. I only look at the NOW. Are they CURRENTLY being good? Are they currently being gripped by one of the 7 sins/vices? Or are they currently so far gone they need medical help? Whatever it is anyone's personality can be changed for good or bad the real toughie is to tailor your personality to suit or achieve your current goals*

Destiny
*Who knows? We may think we create our own destiny but who's to say some scientist isn't actually controlling our thoughts using electrodes while we float in a solution that keeps brains alive*

Done drugs
*Never*

Kissed in the rain
*Sounds like fun, but never*

Re-reading a good book
*Always*


----------



## aef8234

Personal ~

* Name - Just call me JM, or aef, or ulti, or the "annoying hag that talks too much", or even "your ass", I picked up too many nicknames. JM is fine though.
* Male

Location - Born in Manila, apparently I was born two weeks before christmas, awesome day to be born. Considering it's far enough not to get a "Happy Christmas Birthday Present!" But not close enough for it to be terrible gifts. (and I am apparently a black man born in Asia, someone should really fix that for me)

Age - 19, people are highly surprised when I say this, something about looking 17 and acting like some brick hit a 10 year old and he's suddenly babbling about physics.



Personal(ity) ~

* ENTP, and I stumbled upon it... 3 seconds ago? four seconds ago? 18 seconds? either way I tripped upon this site, etc. etc. flashy colors etc. etc. I will now attempt to make a toaster out of i- wait it's already a toaster, needs more cowbell though.

* ENTP, since I got bored with the whole account detail thing and I found the test resources, finished a couple tests off.

* Guessing from the brief read of the types... xNFJs?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? -SLOAN? Sounds tasty, I'll try it later.



Occupation ~

Unemployed

Psych Major, for now.

Something involving.... something? Who knows~


About You ~

To put it simply, I have no idea what to expect. Therefore I expect nothing out of this place, or is it even a place? I don't see it in any maps! Wasn't this supposed to be a paragraph? Should I just paraphrase a graph and leave it at that? You get the point by now probably, if not I pity you. Slightly. If pity were to taste like candy.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Favorite se- I (.. hmm ctrl-b doesn't work here.)*love* (but bbc coding apparently does?) all sections!
Do you collect anything? I'm sorry, your hat is awfully shiny, might I borrow it? Indefinitely?
What are your phobias? Blood and needles. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything involving garlic, bacon, cheese, and/or bar be que sauce apparently. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Are you coming onto me?! Because a good jolly will cost you five bucks either way.
What are your top five pet peeves? Boredom and Silence are the only two that come into mind.
What would a perfect day be like for you? I trip over a four leaf clover and end up falling into a pool of jello on a yacth, only thing that hasn't happened so far.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? What is this "diet" and how do you vanquish it?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Making deals tends to make you forget that thing.
The Death Penalty: It either has to work, or it shouldn't exist in my opinion. Both of which isn't what it is today.
Premarital Sex: Tape it and show it to me before I can make a clever quip at i- I just did, didn't I?
People are inherently good: Good is a word, people are not inherently words. Evil is also a word, and so is pickle. He is also a drummer. But drummers are humans! Wait... I forgot the octopus in the room.
Destiny: Fates a cruel mistress girl, the prettiest in the world~
Done drugs: Did weed a brief stint ago, loved it, guy moved to Amsterdam and such, blah blah blah blah blah boring details.
Kissed in the rain: I despise rain, I prefer being pelted by paintballs, and those things are painful.
Re-reading a good book: Depends on what "good" is.


----------



## Dune

Personal ~

** Name* - Dune
*- Any nicknames?* Grandpa

*** Male

*Location -* Born in NY, live in MD, USA
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Almost anywhere, I enjoy traveling, and seeing new places and people.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *24, though people usually tell me I act like an old man(see nickname).




Personal(ity) ~
*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTP, a few weeks...

** What type do you usually test as?* Tested as an INTP on PerC, and it seems to match my personality pretty well...

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm not for sure yet, but there are VERY few people I can't get along with to some degree.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneargram: 5w6



Occupation ~

*** Employed

*What is your dream job?* Something that has me globetrotting, speaking foreign languages and using computers.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
To get my feet wet for starters. Never have been a man with many close friends, both online or offline. And since one of those few close friends introduced me to this site and the enneargram, I thought I would check it out. From there? Time will tell...



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The exit
*Do you collect anything?* Music & Books
*What are your phobias? *Fear
*Describe your favourite food until you drool*. Breakfast
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Really good stories
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Arrogance, avarice
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It would be great.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Whatever works.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Yes
*The Death Penalty* Not my cup of tea.
*Premarital Sex* If that's what you're into.
*People are inherently* good People are inherently people.
*Destiny* Fate is sometimes fickle, but so are we.
*Done drugs* Life is a drug
*Kissed in the rain* I have been kissed while it was raining...
*Re-reading a good book* Done it.


----------



## ZoidbergMD

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
I go by Spike, and have since before being given a legal birth name. 

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born and raised in FL, and lived on the West coast of FL for most of my life. I have recently moved to California. It's been an adventure, and it's not over yet.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
If we're talking a visit, than it would be hard to say, but the Pacific islands would be nice. If we're talking a place to live, Monterey, CA has been my favorite city, big or small, that I've spent any amount of time in. Except maybe Big Sur.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm about to be 28 (two weeks). I act both older and younger in certain ways, but mostly older. I lived my live with the goal of "taking advantage of being young'" and I think I succeeded. I've done and seen things most people only ever hear about or see in movies or books. I've learned a tremendous about about human culture through my activities, and I feel I often understand why people do things better then they themselves do. If I had to pick an age my personality fits best, it would be the late seventies. I get irritated with teenagers, college kids, politicians, other drivers, and all kinds of other things. It's difficult to ruin my day, but it's easy to get a reaction out of me. I have opinions and I don't mind sharing.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I switch between INTP and INTJ, but mostly INTJ. I've been learning about these personality types for about two years now as a matter of personal interest.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I can get along well with almost anyone. Very extroverted personality types get on my nerves, but only with constant exposure. As long as I have control over who I'm around, no personality type bothers me much more than the rest of them. That being said, I like a few persons quite a bit, but I don't like people very much.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Self employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
My highest degree is a high school diploma I earned when I was 16. I've taken some vocational classes, and some college classes at a couple different campuses. I never completed college for stupid reasons.

What is your dream job?
I absolutely love working with technology. If I could work in a room with big loud speakers, lots of little tiny screwdrivers, everything was antistatic, I had a chair in the middle of a large round desk, and people would bring me a broken (or just not working correctly) Mac product of any kind, proceeding to leave me alone while I fix it, I would be as happy as a pig in mud. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a risk taker. I'm extremely intelligent. I'm highly sarcastic. I'm almost unaffected by the plight of society, or a bad situation. I look at most of life subjectively, and take it with a grain of salt. My confidence is high, but so is my humility. I am a hopeless explorer. As such, I ask questions most people avoid even thinking. I live by the motto "don't just question authority, challenge it." I thoroughly believe that our minds are the only tool we always have at our disposals, and it is therefore imperative that we keep them sharp if we expect it to work the way we want it to.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Anything I can take apart. I don't want something to put together like legos or an erector set. I want to take something apart, like a remote controlled car. Video games are fun too.

Do you collect anything? 
Facts.

What are your phobias?
If I had anything that anyone could call a phobia, it would be growing old without realizing life had passed me by. But I get the feeling that won't happen to me.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Sushi! Sashimi! Chirashi! Saba, saba, saba!!! Oh my god, seaweed salad, ikura with a quail egg on top, sake (salmon), sake (rice wine). I could eat chirashi for breakfast, lunch and dinner every day.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I've had to rethink this myself in the last few years. I like my bicycle a lot. Coffee really makes me happy. I live in California and have a license for medical marijuana, and that makes me happy. Drinking makes me quite unhappy, so I'm cutting that out of my life. I like a few video games, I love my motorcycle, and I adore good conversation.

What are your top five pet peeves?
In no particular order:
-)The way people behave behind a steering wheel.
-)The amount of ignorance across all topics among a vast cross section of humanity, especially when we live in an age where virtually everyone has nearly unlimited access to information.
-)When people accept something, without even questioning, that would be unacceptable if only there was a better alternative. Like Windows, or Comcast. Or capitalism.
-)When people's brains stop working as they get older, not due to neurological breakdown, but due to complacency and lack of will to learn.
-)People's overall unwillingness to accept things they disagree with. I constantly seek out descriptive opinions differing from my own. Partially out of sheer interest, and largely to help me develop a better understanding of people in general.


What would a perfect day be like for you?
I love problem solving. I'd rather fix a computer than watch TV. I'm happy with parts all around me, and more work on the way. Troubleshooting is fun to me. As long as I learn something, or accomplish something using what I've learned previously, it's been a good day. But the learning is the most important, and that's why I love fixing computers. You simply can't know all the answers, and every day is a chance to learn more.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I can eat vegetarian with no problems. I like meat a lot, and I have no moral objection to eating cute fuzzy creatures who happen to be lower on the food chain than myself. I am apposed to the way most meat is farmed and handled before we eat it, so I try to buy meats from responsible places.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Very, very, nay

The Death Penalty
If it's cheaper than keeping that prisoner in prison for life, maybe so. With 6 billion people on the planet, the life of a single person convicted of a felony so bad they even considered the death penalty is not too precious to lose. Sorry to be too cold about it, but that's the way I feel.

Premarital Sex
You mean all sex ever in the multiple billion year history of the planet until the last few thousand years when humans created the idea of marriage? Yay

People are inherently good
This depends where you get "good" from. The bible definition of good seems a bit slanted if you ask me, especially if you consider the old testament to still be the word of God. People are inherently apes. Chimpanzees live in a societal way, and their societies work just fine. I consider that unarguable proof that humans are programmed to work together in a society, and can do so without anyone imposing a set of morals on them.

Destiny
No way. Causality. You drop something, it falls. You didn't drop it because it was supposed to hit the floor, that's backwards.

Done drugs
Done plenty. I smoke pot now, and might do a drug again, but the desire to "do drugs" left me years ago.

Kissed in the rain
Did, and she complained that she was getting rained on.

Re-reading a good book
Wish I gave myself the time for it more often.

Wow, I spent a lot of time, and quite a bit of introspection on that. I hope it doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## Dune

@ZoidbergMD, Noticed.


----------



## Perspicacious

Personal ~

Name - Nicole, but my username is fine as well

Female

Location - I was originally born in Arizona, and after 10 years away I'm back in Arizona again.

If I could go anywhere in the world at the present moment, I'd probably go to Japan to visit. 

Age - 29. I don't particularly feel 29, but I don't particularly feel particularly young either.




Personal(ity) ~

I'm an INFJ, and have been reading about typology for nearly 10 years.

I type quite frequently as an INTJ on online tests

I like to be around N's the best, but I don't have anything against S's. I just find I have more in common and a higher chance of having fulfilling interactions with other N's.

I test as 1w2 or 1w9 depending on the enneagram test I take.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?_
semi-employed, I'm a musician/song-writer, and I'm also looking for a day job._ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
I have some college education (music), I'll be going back for audio engineering certifications_ 

What is your dream job?_
full time musician/song-writer_ 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
I'm laid back but very passionate. It's important to me to be useful to my loved ones, and to be a positive influence on the people around me. I love to be intellectually stimulated and have engaging conversations with interesting people - which is why I'm here._ 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
_the section with legos or things that need to be built (puzzles and games too)_

Do you collect anything? 
_books, music_

What are your phobias?
_mosquitos_

Describe your favourite food until you drool. _
Spicy foods like Mexican, Indian, and Thai food... and rich savory foods_

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
_I'm not sure what jollies are?_

What are your top five pet peeves? _
willful ignorance, crudeness, inconsideration, hypocrisy, high pitched noises_

What would a perfect day be like for you? _
Playing the music I love to play, and then coming home to my family_

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
_both...my girl is a vegetarian, but I'm not_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _probably nay_

The Death Penalty _nay_

Premarital Sex _yay_

People are inherently good _nay_

Destiny _probably nay_

Done drugs _yay_

Kissed in the rain _yay_

Re-reading a good book _yay_


----------



## johnjohnjohn

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called? John
> - Any nicknames? had a bunch in my lifetime
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans? Male
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? B: Bellefonte, PA; currently in Montana, USA; I moved around alot since I was 16; I don't need to go anywhere, but I probably will eventually; I can be happy anywhere.
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 50; I act my age, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? Usually it's INFP since I started testing about 3 years now.
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as? INFP
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Not sure, I have a difficult enough of a time understanding myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~ High School teacher
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, but not unemployable
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major. History, Accounting; Masters in education
> 
> What is your dream job? there is no dream job; my dreams are not of this world. If there are jobs in the next world, hopefully it's one that I enjoy.
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I find myself online a lot, so I might as well learn something more about my personality type.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Do not frequent toy stores
> Do you collect anything? no, I may not be a minimalist, but I try to keep as little as possible
> What are your phobias? Snakes maybe?
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. I usually lean toward italian, but I'm not sure about the drooling part.
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? if it makes me laugh, that's it.
> What are your top five pet peeves? playing with your eyeball, chewing aluminum foil, using the term 'delicious' when not pertaining to food, and people who think they're smarter than everyone else...to name a few
> What would a perfect day be like for you? a day where my ideals match the outer world
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like both, but I try to stay away from too much meat.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls: Yay
> The Death Penalty: Nay
> Premarital Sex: it's been known to happen, but let's be careful about it.
> People are inherently good:Yay
> Destiny: in some cases of my life, I came to the conclusion that I was where I needed to be at that time, so: yes
> Done drugs: Yes
> Kissed in the rain: no, unless I was kissed as a kid by my mom when I went to kindergarten when the weather was rainy.
> Re-reading a good book: I've been known to do it if there was nothing else available, or I wanted to get a different perspective after a few years, so : yes​


----------



## CharmedParadox22

*INFJ Newb ^_^*

*Hello out there **waves hand***


*My name is Jessica but most of my friends call me Jessicat...LOL. No cool story about how the nickname came about. One of my friends started calling me Jessicat and it stuck.*

*I am a female who lives on the East Coast in the United States. I'm a 13 year old trapped in a 31 year old's body but still look 22ish...go figure.*

Originally I lived in Georgia for most of my life and I recently pulled a 180 degree turn and moved to Virginia to start fresh. Changed my entire life...dropped all toxic people from life, switched careers to go in the direction of my passion (note: still in progress), worked on myself to evolve in a healthier version of me, so on and so forth...nothing is ever boring over here :happy: 

I recently took the MBTI test and received INFJ as the personality result. I have taken it multiple times and received the same result just to make sure it was correct. I also resonate with a lot of the descriptions given as an INFJ. It explains ALOT and it validates things I always knew were strengths and challenges I have always faced but not sure how to overcome. More stuff to learn and grow...it never ends. Good times.

For my profession I used to be in outside sales for 8 years, but I never really liked it since I wasn't really helping people in a REAL WAY. I helped people in my personal life so I had that part of me satisfied through unhealthy means. By help I mean I basically caretook family members and friends who were addicts or going through crisis after crisis...not very fulfilling relationships I found. I believe it is called enabling. After some changes took place in my life I became painfully aware my job in sales was not suited for me so I left behind lots of money in search of something MORE. I left behind my family and "friends" and moved to Virginia to begin my search. I got a job with the government working on a recruitment project to help increase the job opportunities for the unemployed. However, most people who are unemployed are highly depressed and therefore unmotivated, so the project is a HUGE challenge. I feel like this job is a stepping stone so I am not wholly satisfied with it, but I am learning a lot about politics and office dynamics which used to be a weakness of mine. My goal is to be in a more holistic profession where I assist people in finding their strengths and inspiring/encouraging them. I already have a natural talent for it, so it would be great to help others and make a living too. I'm weighing out career counselor, job coach, life coach, alternative medicine, etc. So many possibilities...its all very exciting...trying to not get overwhelmed and take things one day at a time. 

My goal with this forum is to learn more about myself through others experiences and how to successfully handle some challenges I face as an INFJ. Emotions are a tricky thing for me. Sometimes they can really cloud my thinking and I feel stuck at times when things become too heavy inside. I try to reach out to those who are close to me but it can be difficult as the words never really give justice to what the feeling is inside. They don't understand and I do my best to articulate my side of things but they still get hurt. It can be a real mess, so I see it as my responsibility to figure out my part and make sure I choose people who are open and willing to work things out with me. 

Something deep inside keeps nudging me towards dance and artistic measures to "tell" my story. I keep holding back...not sure what that's about. In time I am confident the cloudiness will clear and a rushing light of clarity will float in with the answers I need to feel unblocked. Looking forward to that moment. I have a feeling this website and others sharing on posts will bring me closer to my clarity. Hence why I "stumbled" on here. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Anything whimsical, puzzles, and fun little toys to put in my office.
Do you collect anything? Growing Opportunities 
What are your phobias? Spiders...major fear.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pizza, mexican cheese dip, monkey bread.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My cat and my chinchilla :kitteh:


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay...I would include nature, interconnectedness, and heaps of love :wink:
The Death Penalty - Self-righteously I want to say no way, but if it was my loved one killed then give me the switch to pull or the sword to swing.
Premarital Sex - I believe in healthy committed monogamous bonding...spiritually, intellectually, emotionally, sexually, financially, etc. Marriage is just a tradition...I respect the bond on a soul level not a piece of paper. Traditions can be important though.
People are inherently good - YES!
Destiny - Hmmm...I believe there is a flow we can easily follow to lead us in a certain direction, but intuition must always be listened to follow our TRUE PATH as flow doesn't always have our souls true path in mind.
Done drugs - Yes back in the day...I regret it.
Kissed in the rain - Yes and I also made love in the rain. I highly recommend it!
Re-reading a good book - Definitely! Perspective changes.


----------



## Manekineko

*Meow*

Personal ~

_* Name - What do you preferred to be called?_ Manekineko or just plain Neko. (Neko means cat in japanese)
- Any nicknames?
In real life, yes

_* Male/Female/Trans?_ - Male/ Trans, not sure.
_ Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_ - I live and was born in Finland. The cities are nothing important. 
_ - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_ Japan, facinated about the culture
_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._ - I'm 18, I act my age and i cannot answer the rest right now. 


Personal(ity) ~

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_ - INTJ, I've been reading about this few years already
_* What type do you usually test as?_ - INTJ

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_ - I don't really have a opinion about this. Guess the most irritating ones are loud and extroverted people.

_ If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_ - Enneagram 8



Occupation ~

_Employed or Unemployed?_ - Unemployed 

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ - I'm currently not in college i think. I'm not sure how the education system works over there but I'm studying to be able to work as a chemist. My area of work would be laboratory.

_ What is your dream job?_ - I just want loads of money.


About You ~

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_ I'm a negative person and i have a dry and a dark sense of humor. I hope to learn things about myself and others on this forum. Also, friends.


Other ~


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ - I don't visit such places.
_Do you collect anything?_ - Information.
_What are your phobias?_ - Holes
_ Describe your favourite food until you drool._ - I don't have a favorite food. Almost anything goes. The main point is to fill my hunger
_ What would a perfect day be like for you?_ - Drunk, home, few friends, fun.
_ Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ - Meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

_God and Souls_ God, no.
_ The Death Penalty_ Death penalty, yes. In certain cases
_ Premarital Sex_ - Yes
_ People are inherently good_ - They're not
_ Destiny_ - People make decisions and those decisions are what makes your destiny
_ Done drugs_ - Yes
_ Kissed in the rain_ - While drunk.
_ Re-reading a good book_ - No

Please say if I made any spelling mistakes. There probably are lot of them. I have taken few beers and I think that makes a huge difference.

I also watch loads of anime. I watch some series over and over again. (referring to the book question or something) Also, the girl in my avatar is really good character.


----------



## bbh5193

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Bryttanie/Brytt*
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *From NC, still live in NC*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I've always wanted to live in NYC, will prob end up going to grad school there*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *21, I can either act extremely young for my age or extremely old*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP, since November*

* What type do you usually test as? *Always INFP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Favorite: ENTJ, INTP, ISFJ*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I don't remember but the results are in my sig! *



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Junior in college, majoring in psychology*

What is your dream job? *Clinical psychologist or neuropsychologist*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am an honest, helpful, loving person.. as well as overly emotional and chronically anxious. Just trying to further the discovery process of myself 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? *SOCIAL ha*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I have an obsession with Morning Star Buffalo "Chicken" Wings w/ ranch hahah weird I know*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? *Ignorance, being judgmental, feeling sorry for yourself but not doing anything about it, fakeness, "posers"*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Nothing important to do*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm a pescetarian *


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *yay*
Destiny *yay*
Done drugs *yay*
Kissed in the rain *yay*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## DreamStepper

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Danielle
- Any nicknames? Daniellie

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Cedar Rapids, IA 
Where do you live today? Town by Cedar Rapids
Any interesting story behind that? Hah, No.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Either Paris or Costa Rica. I want somewhere beautiful and romantic, close as possible to the breath-taking places in my head. 

Age - How old are you? 16
Do you think you act your age? No.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm too busy with my inner world and not enjoying what a teenager "should" be enjoying.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP
About a year.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I enjoy INTP and INTJ. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Basically the description of an INFP.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? Hah. In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job? Film Maker.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm definitely an idealist. I constantly live in a world of amazing and beautiful things. My life is living in a state of absolute wonder. I am troubled constantly though by my view of the world; people call me a pessimist. I am constantly in the shadows, but if I see that a certain group of people need a leader, I will step up and do the job. People have told me that when they are around me, I emit a calm feeling. Also, if you violate a concrete belief of mine, I can become defensive.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The very simple toys.
Do you collect anything? I used to collect snow globes.
What are your phobias? Murders.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. ONE WORD: Taco.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Owl City, Puns, Food, Acting, Cotton Candy....
What are your top five pet peeves? People who won't shut their mouths, spelling errors, Lack of understanding, No respect, Work
What would a perfect day be like for you? I would wake up late feeling amazing. Breakfast would be at a cosy, yet open restaurant that plays string music while overlooking a quiet bay. I would go to museums and divulge myself in culture. For lunch I would go to a little bar with a restaurant that serves exclusive food. Later I would go to a serene park by a lake and read my classic leather-bound books until dinner. Dinner would be a 5-course meal with a jazz band playing. I would read and eat while sipping on my glass of wine. At last, I would go to an open field to stargaze.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty depends
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## lilShadow

*hi!*

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* uhm, probably my user name, or you could just shorten it to shadow... or just "you there" whatevers floats your boat. 
*- Any nicknames?* none, sorry

** Male/Female/Trans?* female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in Louisiana, but I've been in Mississippi for 12 years now. 
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I would have to think about this...

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* 19, I've always thought I acted older- more responsible for my age, maybe. But, now, I'm not totally sure though. 




*Personal(ity) ~

* ** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I've always thought of myself as a ISFJ, but recently I got INFP and ISTJ- so I'm all confused XD As for the latter part of your question, I've been reading on personality quizs for a couple of months now, trying to figure out who I am in life and what I should be. lol 

** What type do you usually test as?* ISFJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm- not sure... I normally see good in everyone and tend to like everyone in some form... so...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 5



Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed? *unemployed- searching

*What is your education?* HS graduate, about to go into college. 

*What is your dream job?* I think I would love to be a dog trainer, or just working around animals all day and helping people with their pets just sounds awesome!


*About You ~

* ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Well, I'm trying to discover who I am, right now, and where I'm going. For the last year or so I've been going through a really confusing time. So, I'm just trying to get out of it and change my life- make it better somehow... maybe become more fulfilled. 
I'm not adventurous, wish I was, but I'm not. I'm a bit reserved and I've been told people thought I was cold, at first, but once you get to know me, I promise to stick like glue!  I like to think I'm a nice person, but who knows... Oh, and I tend to get off on different subjects and ramble(bet you didn't notice that!  ). 



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* the exit? 
*Do you collect anything?* I use to collect four leaf clovers because I thought they were rare, but now I have so many of them they don't hold that same appeal that once did. 
*What are your phobias?* caves.. O.O I can't go anywhere near them. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* my favorite food changes with the day. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* annoying my brothers. hehe- but don't tell them that!
*What are your top five pet peeves?* (listed not necessary in this order)people who yell, eat loudly in the mornings, want it their way or the highway, abuse their dogs or other people- for that matter, and people talking/texting on the phone while driving(please don't kill me for that last one... I'm not trying to be offensive, its just people who do that scare me)
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* one where everyone is happy. (cue rainbows and sun shine)
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* vegetarian on weekdays, a bit of both on weekends. If I eat meat, I prefer fish. 


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* yay
*The Death Penalty* uhm, may I choose yay and nay?
*Premarital Sex* nay
*People are inherently good* I'm not sure... from watching children I would say nay(lol), but I like to presume the good, if just misdirected good, until proven otherwise. 
*Destiny* I'm not sure...
*Done drugs* nay
*Kissed in the rain* nay
*Re-reading a good book* yay


----------



## Jewl

Well, hello there. -waves-

*Name* - Julia
*Nicknames* - I'm called a variety of things. My family sometimes calls me "Jewels". ^^ Feel free to come up with a new one for me.
*Male/Female/Trans?* - 100% female and have been so all my life.

*Location* - I was originally born where I am today: Virginia. While I used to live in a small town, now we moved 45 minutes away and live in the country. It's gorgeous out here, but I miss the easy social connections I could have in the town. 
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* To my church in that town 45 minutes away. I only get to go there once a week, as you well know, and while you may roll your eyes at me saying I wish I could be at church, it's where all my friends are. I go to an online school, so I only get to see my flesh-and-blood friends on Sunday. I miss every day I'm not with them.
*Age* - I am sixteen and I don't know what age I act. There's a lot of things I have to learn and maturity-wise, I know there's some bridges I still must cross. I try and act as mature as I can, if that counts. 

Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an ENFP, and I am 100% sure that it fits me. I have been reading up on personality theory ever since last year. Ever since then I've been all into it. 

*What type do you usually test as?* ENFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I love being around any and every personality type, and that's the truth. ^^ As for my favourite types to be around, I love them all for a bunch of different reasons. Although I have to say, the personality types I find the most interesting are the introverted ones... specifically the INFJ and INTJ. 

Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?* Haha. ^^ Student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. * High school. I'm in my junior year and already have senioritis. 

*What is your dream job?* I'm not entirely sure. I know I want to go into something where I can help and guide people. Not necessarily a teacher. Perhaps a counselor or something to that effect.

About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* Other people see me differently than I see myself. But if you want to know how I describe myself... I see myself as a happy girl (most of the time) who tries to be content with whatever she has - although, I must admit, I do fail this a lot. I try to be, though. I can be loud, but I also enjoy having quiet time and thinking. Just taking time to think about things and self-reflect. I most crave time with my friends. I'm on this forum because I love interacting with other people and gaining knew ideas. 

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Stuffed animals and books. 
*Do you collect anything?* Squishies, little odds and ends, bells from other places. 
*What are your phobias?* I'm awful on heights and in elevators. I'm also scared that I'm going to annoy somebody or cause them to get angry with me when I really didn't mean to. Silly, but true.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mashed potatoes. I'm already drooling.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Hmmm... It can be anything from seeing a pleasant colour to hearing an unexpected compliment. ^^
*What are your top five pet peeves?* High pitched screeching sounds. People singing off key. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Simply a day with my friends. That's all. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I eat both meat and veggies, and I like them both equally.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes. And I've given this lots of thought.
The Death Penalty - No.
Premarital Sex - No. 
People are inherently good - No.
Destiny - Why not?
Done drugs - Never.
Kissed in the rain - Nope. Never been kissed, in fact.
Re-reading a good book - Oh yes.


----------



## Death Persuades

Personal ~

*Josué
- Josh

* Male

I was born In CT,USA and currently live in MA,USA, but I lived for 14 years in PR,USA. I would go to a beautiful hot spring in Iceland.

I am 20. For some things I am much more mature, for others I am much more childish.




Personal(ity) ~

* INTP, although I originally typed as ISTP. Like... two weeks?

* ISTP, but ISTJ if I am hungry...

* Not sure yet, as I am new to this... 

- RCUEI and 5w4-4w5-1w9



Occupation ~

* Employed

Went to a one year course, and I plan to go back to college this year.

Getting paid to write orders down and have people do them.


About You ~

* I don't want to write a paragraph. Ask me anything you may want to know that I have not provided here.



Other ~


Lego section.
Not really.
Loneliness, heights... The dark.
It changes a lot, so... I don't really have one right now.
What?
I have no idea what a pet-peeve is.
Being with someone I love at a beautiful lake, talking all day.
I prefer vegetarian, I eat both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

May
Yay
Yay, but not for me.
Nay...?
May
Yay
Yay
Nay


----------



## Murmur

Personal ~
Jenna


***Male in a female body

Born in Oregon, USA, still living in Oregon
I would go to Germany... I love the language syntax and want to learn to speak it someday


34 years old... I usually don't act my age because I don't want to think of myself as growing older.



Personal(ity) ~

*** INFJ/P for the last ten years

*** What type do you usually test as? INFJ/P

*** What are your least favorite personality types to be around? Loud, annoying extroverts

Occupation ~

***Unemployed

High school diploma

What is your dream job? Not sure, but something away from the general populace


About You ~

*** I feel quite jaded when it comes to taking tests... been in group therapy 3 times. Husband cheated on me and left for CA. I have a very twisted sense of humor and a lack of empathy for the most part. 


Other ~


Toy horses
Rocks, stones, crystals, etc...
Dolls, waxworks, mannequins and earwigs
Macaroni and cheese at Paddy's is to die for!
Finding a favorite book, Orange juice, Ghost Adventures
People who try to dictate my life, psychic vampires, loud extroverted people, gospel music and forum trolls
I don't have perfect days
Carnivore! 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Nay
The Death Penalty-YAY
Premarital Sex-Meh
People are inherently good-Nay
Destiny-Yay
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerINFP

Personal ~

* Name - Kauthar 
- Any nicknames? please do call me "KAY"~.~
* Male/Female/Trans? I am a Female 

Location - 
Where were you originally born? I was born in Abu Dhabi UAE.
Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Well I am now in Manila Philippines. Story behind this? Well my father brought me here with a promise of a prestigious higher education.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would love to go to Europe right this moment. Especially Germany and Austria... I am wishing and praying to actually step in there 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Well I am 19 years old. However, I feel like a middle-aged woman...due to my restleness and excessive stress... I dont seem to enjoy my age that much ... Well  



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Well My personality type in [INFP], and I used to read about this theory...however I have stopped from the day I entered college of engineering.
* What type do you usually test as?
Nothing much anymore...I just dont seem to get the "Time" 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Well I love the people who will be able to establish a deeper conversation with me. If the person doesnt go that deep in the thoughts with me, I get less interested to know them more...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I really have no prior knowledge XD...

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
still studying
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Manufacturing Engineering and Management with specialization in biomedical Engineering
What is your dream job?
ANYTHING that will give me the green light to make the world a better place. I love medics...so anything to help the sick is something i am deeply interested in.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a very idealistic person, and I seem to live out of this world. Wherever I go I seem to walk alone and establish ALOT of acquaintances with the social world. So it makes me very contradictory. I function well when Im under a time limit. And I seem to forget my goals or objectives when my mind starts talking. I hope you guys understand me. I lose my focus alot... and that is very sad, because my major requires composure by which I lack this moment. I am person who is very self-critical to a point that I become rude to myself with no logical limits. It just brings me down. All of this is because of my high expectations about myself.  
oh yeah! Im very very sensitive.... but I have a powerful eye. I observe everything like an owl.... but I just remember WHAT I am interested in. So never ask me for gossips... because I have noticed, but I threw the unnecessary knowledge in the psych-trash bin 
here it is! 
feel free to ask for more


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I dont go there :O should i?
Do you collect anything? My cells?  hahaha just kidding
What are your phobias? DENTIST ~ Streets~
Describe your favourite food until you drool. TOFU TOFU TOFU


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


----------



## galamiel

*Personal ~*

*Name:* Kate
*Any nicknames?:* Katie, Katja

*Male/Female/Trans?:* Female

*Location:* I was originally born in Kansas. After that my family moved to Texas and then Utah, where I lived from about the age of four until I turned 18. After high school I moved to North Carolina for around seven months and I now live in Connecticut.

If I could get up and go anywhere at this present moment, I would probably end up going to visit my boyfriend.

*Age:* I turn 19 in about a month, I don't think I really act my age (really I probably act like I'm twelve)


*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?:* I'm ISFJ and I've been reading on it for a few weeks now. It's very interesting to me and I'm looking forward to learning more.

*What type do you usually test as?:* I've been given ISFJ and ESFJ.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?:* I can't say I know. I don't ask people what their personality types are.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?:* I've gotten 6w7 and 9w1 for the enneagram and RLOAN for the Big 5.



*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?:* Currently unemployed, unfortunately

*What is your dream job?:* I'd love to be a librarian or an archivist.


*About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:* Hmm, describing myself is always a toughie. I guess I would say I'm a kindhearted person who spends too much of my time worrying over everything and loves to listen. I enjoy drawing, spending time alone, and sleeping. I also enjoy watching good television shows, reading, and cooking. I'd like to learn more about personality types from the forum.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?:* I prefer the bookstore. 
*Do you collect anything?:* No.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool:* Lasagna. That's it. That's all it takes.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?:* Spending a lazy day with my boyfriend or being alone in peace and quiet, probably watching a movie or reading a book.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?:* Meat makes me nauseous most of the time but I do enjoy eating it when it doesn't.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* Nay, yay (I don't believe in a god but I do believe in souls)
*The Death Penalty:* Nay
*Premarital Sex:* Yay
*People are inherently good:* Yay
*Destiny:* Yay
*Done drugs:* Nay
*Kissed in the rain:* Nay
*Re-reading a good book:* Yay


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Biliana said:


> What personality preferences do you think each of these girls have?


Right: ENFJ; Left: INTJ


----------



## chrisu

*Personal ~*

*Name:* Christina
*Any nicknames?:* chrisu, apparently.

*Male/Female/Trans?:* content with the female body.

*Location:* middle europe, moved 11 times in my live, never left the country for more than a few weeks yet.

*Age:* 30. acting like 23. or like 5. or like 14. or like whatever i feel like that moment.

*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?:* 
ISTP, some months.

*What type do you usually test as?:* ISTP mostly, sometimes INTJ.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?:* People who don't bother me with "cute and sweet" things. it can occur with every type, you know?

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?:* 5w6, RCUEI


*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?:* unemployed - in education

*What is your dream job?:* ecoterrorist. vagabond. assassin.


*About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:*
easily bored. aggressive when bothered with immense stupidity or huge crowds. careless. chaotic neutral. geek-wannabe. bookworm. extremely loyal to friends/loves. despising dishonesty -> not cherishing politeness and tact at the cost of honesty.
what i hope to get out of this forum? information. meeting like-minded people and finding out how muchthe personality type has to do with that.

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?:* lego & modelmaking
*Do you collect anything?:* books and movies.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool:* sashimi. no describing needed to get me drooling.. i already feel/taste-remember.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?:* waking to the sound of my loves' laughter charging my room, scuffle and/or cuddle, have sex, have breakfast, ride the bike to the lake (alone), swim, read in the hammock, climb a tree, ride home, have lunch, tinker, have dinner, silently sit at the campfire in the garden, drink a beer and listen to my chosen family nerding out on whatever fascinates them at the moment, have sex, fall asleep knowing there's no alarm clock.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?:* omnivore.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* nay.
*The Death Penalty:* nay.
*Premarital Sex:* yay!
*People are inherently good:* meh. people are inherently people and therefore mostly taxing.
*Destiny:* nay.
*Done drugs:* depends on your definition. booze, cigarettes and weed: yay.
*Kissed in the rain:* yay.
*Re-reading a good book:* yay.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Digger Blue said:


> bowieownsmysoul:
> You will have a very different view when your child who is killed in school by another student who gained access to an unlocked gun. Likewise, if it is an assault weapon, you may feel differently about the laws regulating assault weapons (which are significant, by the way).
> I owned a handgun while my daughter was growing up. I kept it locked, and the key hidden, also the firing pin was removed and no ammunition for it in the house. Teen suicide is a horrible waste of life investment, and the ultimate tragedy for a young person.
> Regards,
> Digger Blue


Well I do think the perpetrator of something like that should serve an adult sentence. The gun's owner might serve time in some places depending on the circumstances. I would just have to know the specifics before making a judgment.

_Will_ have a different view? You're not psychic are you?  How can I prevent this horrible future?

But you posed an interesting topic. I was surprised no one else responded.


----------



## Digger Blue

Bowieownsmysoul:
Greetings! Everybody is looking out for number one. It is very hard to get people to work on building community. Thanks for reading my comment and the quote. 
Regards,
Digger Blue


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I am still learning the ropes. I was raised by Fe users so I am very anxious that I am punctual, responsive, and let everyone know that even though I really like arguing and being sarcastic, I still am good-natured toward them. I admire Dr. House...but they would have my head on a pike if I allowed it to go to far. They're artists, so they'd probably say it was an installation. Lol. When I was a nanny for this engineer and doctor couple, who were xNTJ, I thought they should have been my family, but now I am glad for the family I have because it offered me balance.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

bowieownsmysoul said:


> Name - What do you preferred to be called? Bowie owns my soul. Hanna in real life. Call me what you will; it's been done.
> - Any nicknames? None I want to share
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans? Cis Female
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Iowa City, Iowa Where do you live today? Mount Vernon, IA. Any interesting story behind that? My parents were artists and rent in Iowa City was too high. First, we lived in Solon, IA where I was miserable and then in Mount Vernon, where I was less so.
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Canberra, Australia, to be with my fabulous INTP boyfriend. Dearly love that guy. He's a good listener and you cannot say the "wrong thing" with him.
> 
> Age - How old are you? 24 Do you think you act your age? Somewhat. I am very typical of a twenty-something but probably less impulsive. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.42. I was raised by middle aged parents. My life has been a perpetual mid life crisis. I didn't party and drink in high school. Instead, I was responsible. In college I did run around and party but only for the "life experience."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENTJ. I have been reading on personality theory since early adolescence, when I typed as INTP or INTJ--but I was shy in middle school because I hated it there. Earlier in childhood and in high school, my natural extroversion resurfaced.
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as? any of the NTs, though I had a phase with SP, which I think was because in my late adolescence and mid-twenties I was developing my tertiary Se.
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorite-- ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ISFP, ENFP Least--INFP, ENFJ, ESFJ. At first it seems like INFPs and I get along, but then something always happens that they take offense to and do not tell me about which then festers. This happened once in a relationship that I thought was going fine,until he suddenly defected on me and started a smear campaign. It took me a long time to get over. Another INFP, who wasn't quite comfy with his type went through this phase where he was drinking and acting like a misogynist. So I would give it right back to him. He really hurt me, but since I did not make it apparent, he thought I was fine with it, until he crossed some important lines and I let him have it. This turned out very well. He and I are now friends and he has stopped pretending to be an abusive, misogynistic ESTJ. I don't mean to imply that this is how I see ESTJs, not at all, it's just that he was using his shadow. Note: there are always exceptions. I tend to get along with INFP women better than the men. My boss is ENFJ and she is a fabulous human being and great at her job.
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> 6w7, SCOEI
> 
> 
> Occupation ~childcare worker. I really want kids some day. I have a no nonsense approach. I recognize what they want is not always what they need. Though the children under my care are between the ages of 0-5, my focus is on helping them be the most intelligent, creative, well behaved kids they can be. They can get away with stuff when it amuses me or when it is the lesser of two evils. Yesterday, I let this brilliant one year old get away with staying awake during naptime because she was demonstrating abilities that were advanced for her age and being extremely cute.
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed? employed, always employed. very good at getting jobs, not so good at finding the ideal situation, but where I am at now is good.
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Art History, French Minor
> 
> What is your dream job?Doctor or Lawyer
> 
> 
> About You ~I am an outgoing, inquisitive, cerebral type of person. I really like to explore but I also like keeping order in my life. I will read and learn about anything. It does not takie me long to decide on things. Throughout my life, I have been very achievement oriented. When stressed, I would become withdrawn and emotional, which worried my parents because it was not the norm for me and as IxFJs, they relied on my Te, so there was too much chaos in the house with me depressed. I was quickly medicated and now I am fine. I was very adult growing up. I was even the one who chose my parents' house. I still live there because it is preferable to the dumps I could probably afford at my age. I need to become successful and affluent before I can get a place I could call home. I'm confident that this is the right decision. What is the obsession with struggle? It's unnecessary.
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> The first half of this question is in About Me. In this forum, I want to learn more about the types and have interesting and funny discussions with people. I am obsessed with MBTI and this is the best, most diverse forum I have found.
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? This is really difficult. Probably educational toys, or the cute stuffed animals for babies when expressing my shadow side.
> Do you collect anything? tarot cards, books. I hoard books.
> What are your phobias? cockroaches, filth, escalators
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. pizza, dripping cheese, meat toppings, stuffed crust
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? children, cleverness, my boyfriend
> What are your top five pet peeves? having empathy inflicted upon me, being called a sociopath, bad driving, people throwing shit fits, whining.
> What would a perfect day be like for you? reading, watching netflix, visiting people I like, shopping, then stumbling on a stash of ten million dollars that ensured I would never have to do anything tedious or degrading ever again. Then watch CNBC with Dad to determine investment strategy.
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. My favorite food other than pizza is mediteranean. I like veggie cuisine when it actually tastes good. I am usually opposed to "fake meat entrees. I am fine with eating vegetarian but it cannot pretend to be meat because it will just fail. I am a meat snob. Grandpa has a free range cattle farm. Also, I cannot stand people who are sanctimonious about vegitarianism..or communism. There was this ENFJ kid at my college who was obsessed by it. An INTJ, INFP and I sat around him and explained why it fails. I think he may have been driven mad by this.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls-Maybe. This intrigues me. I hate prostelytizing though.
> The Death Penalty Yes for rapists and people who hurt children, but you have to be damn sure they did it. Think _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo._
> Premarital Sex--Yes, oh yes. Why would you buy a car with out a test drive?
> People are inherently good HAHAHAHA. No. People are beasts who must be shaped into civilized human beings by a decent upbringing.
> Destiny Yes, though I choose it.
> Done drugs Only weed. Drug addicts are morons. Except for House.
> Kissed in the rain No, but I would like to.
> Re-reading a good book Maybe--Harry Potter, Ayn Rand, the Help...a very good book. I would rather read something new, though.


Correction: Actually am INTJ. My coworker at the daycare...and my best friend in high school were both ESFPs.

Correction of correction: am ENTJ.


----------



## Lillianna

Lianne
Female
I would go to the himalayas stand on top of the world and reach for the stars 

HAAH im young

INFP: shameless idealist!

i like everyone  i have trouble with strict and judging personalities

enneagram: type 2 wing 1: helper idealist

im a student
major...tba
Dream job? When i grow up i want to help people  I still want to do that! But in terms of reality: something freelance involving travel and research

I'm curious because i have this friend and ive never met someone like her! its like being friends with myself! then our other friend (shes in psych) asked us which personality type we were and it turns out were both INFP. now i keep noticing all these personality things everywhere...ive been picking apart my other friends' personalities and that led me here


Kissed in the rain
(like)

Re-reading a good book
(<3)

Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Thanatopsis

Personal
* Name
- What do you preferred to be called?
Andrew
- Any nicknames?
Drew, and *shiver* "Andy"
* Male/Female/Trans?
Male
* Location
- Where were you originally born?
Toronto
- Where do you live today?
Toronto
- Any interesting story behind that?
Prior to settling in my current location, I lived in various locations around the Greater Toronto Area; namely Ajax and 
Scarborough
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Oh, where do I possibly start? I absolutely love different cultures, history, and civilizations, so I cannot easily narrow down 
my choices. To name a few, I'd like to visit East Asia (Japan, China, Korea) because I had much exposure to East Asian 
culture as a child, thus forming a subconscious, intuitive attraction to the culture; Germany for the sheer beauty in the 
language; countries surrounding the Mediterranean Sea because historically the region was an epicentre of cultural 
exchange and growth -- unity in our supposed differences is what I see when I think Mediterranean. 
* Age 
- How old are you?
22.
- Do you think you act your age?
More or less. I think I behave more mature than others my age. However, I haven't consciously acknowledged I am an adult; 
I still preceive myself as a teenager.
- If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I think within the 20s range is accurate.

*Personal(ity)*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- I usually type as INTP, but feel the INFP cognitive functions best describe me. I've been studying personality theory for about 4 
years.

* What type do you usually test as?
- Almost exclusively INTP, with the occasional ISTP and INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I don't think I like or dislike any certain type of personalities, per se. I think I am annoyed when certain aspects of personality 
are manifested in extremes. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
- I typically score as a 4w5 or 5w4 on the Enneagram. 

*Occupation*
* Employed or Unemployed?
- Employed; Client services at a local charity.

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
- My highest level of education is high school. In university, I'd probably major in an culture-related program.

* What is your dream job?
- Vagabond/Adventureer 

*About You*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- I'm a quiet and reserved INFP who cherishes experimentalism, dedication, progress, and creative change. I have a strong work ethic, and prefer to contribute in a wide variety of areas than in a single sector. I am committed to personal growth and development, and continually evaluating my identity and actions. I spend most of my days inside my head, and I love going for long walks without any particular direction. Although I have a great capacity to appreciate art and beauty, I cannot create it.

In PerC, I like to contribute to the community, learn more about personality type, evaluate how I define myself, and participate 
in this social forum. 


*Other*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
- Electronics, Books
Do you collect anything?
- Not recently, but I used to collect music paraphernalia and video games.
What are your phobias?
- Not much, but I'm probably most scared of needles than anything else.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
- I don't have a particular favored dish, but I'd choose anything ethnic and vegetarian.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
- Uninhibited yet reasonable behaviour, light-heartedness
What are your top five pet peeves?
- Sloth, ignorance, domineering attitudes, inefficiency, lack of compassion.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
- The perfect day would consist of the freedom to pursue whatever I want. Si
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
- Vegetarian


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Depends; more often than not, nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Vox

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*

Vox is fine; I also go by Lily.
** Male/Female/Trans?*

Female
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

Norway
United States
Not really. My parents moved to Norway to work, and shortly after I was born, we moved to the US.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

(My mind is kind of set on nature right now...) There are a lot of beautiful places...I'll go with Alaska, since that's the only scenic place I remember going to. If I didn't have to know about my destination beforehand and could just specify traits I was looking for...Scenic, clear skies, largely untouched by humankind...Something tranquil like that.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm currently fifteen, turning sixteen this year.
I have my mature and my immature moments. In general, I tend to come across as an older person to those unfamiliar with me. (From 11-13, I was often mistaken for 15-17. Now, it depends on how I choose to act when I meet people :tongue: Still perceived as 15 or older, though.)

Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I'm going to stick with INFP for now.
I learned about MBTI about one to two years ago, but it was a passing fascination. I've really only been reading about it for a little over two days :laughing:
** What type do you usually test as?*

I've tested as four to five different things. I have gotten INFJ, ISTJ, ISFP, INTP, and finally INFP.
The first three results occurred earlier, each at a different time; the latter two are more recent. The numbers I get for S/N and F/T are always close to each other - they're generally within the 60-40 range. The difference between J and P is usually moderate.
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I only recently took more than a fleeting interest in personality theory, so I couldn't say. In general, though, I don't mind being around most people. The only thing that will really irk me is if a person chooses to behave in a ridiculous, disruptive, and downright moronic manner.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

I've taken an Enneagram test twice, but I don't remember my first result. My second result was 5w4 (I don't remember the other two). The recent Big 5 test I took gave me SLOAI. I can't remember much about the other results other than high neuroticism and low agreeableness.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed. I'm one of those people who wants to stay getting a job.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

I'm currently a sophomore in high school. I haven't got a clue what I'm going to do in college. :tongue:
*What is your dream job?*

Undecided! But preferably something that I'll enjoy and still get a decent pay out of while not having to worry about retaining the job.

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Haha, this is always difficult for me (or not...). Once I start talking about myself, I have a hard time stopping, and I include everything good and bad. My view of myself is constantly changing in response to my environment. One day, I'm content with the person I've become; I may have a million and one flaws, but I wouldn't be _myself_ if I didn't. The next day (or perhaps week), everything is bathed in such a negative light; I want to usher change in myself to better match my ideal, but realisation is the easy step. Introspection comes naturally; action does not. I skid back and forth between these two outlooks. If I had to single out one consistency, it would be my desire to inspire, to touch others.

I joined this forum without much thought, but I don't regret it. Even if I am somewhat skeptical about personality theory and try to not let it colour my life completely, I am undoubtedly fascinated by it. It and this community are elements of another facet of this world that I was not privy to before, and I feel more comfortable here than almost anywhere else. My purpose in joining became clear to me shortly after I did impulsively, and that was to achieve a better understanding of myself. I would also like to find new friends that I can communicate with better, but even without that, I feel content here.


Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I don't go there. :tongue:
*Do you collect anything?* Random things that may be useful for little art projects or pieces.
*What are your phobias?* Is "phobia" being used with its full scientific meaning? If not:

I do get anxious and possibly somewhat queasy at tall heights.
I believe I have a more stressed reaction than most to presenting or talking in front of large groups. It's not intense, like some disorders entail, but it is quite debilitating.
It's not irrational, but I am quite frightened by insects unless I am absolutely certain that they are harmless and not disgusting. Well, I get kind of fascinated by their corpses if they're still largely intact after squishing...
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Haha, I don't think I could. I'm quite fickle with food; my preferences change often, as I easily get tired of the same taste. It irritates my mother to no end.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* "Jollies"? I've only heard "jolly" used as an adjective :tongue: Is this supposed to mean something that pleases me?

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
People who refuse to listen/understand.
There are some words and phrases that I absolutely despise, along with some examples of incorrect grammar (ex. "y'all" (which is unfortunate, considering most people around here say that), "guesstimate", "most funner"...the list goes on). 

People who glorify intelligent peers and treat them like absolute geniuses without regard for much of the other aspects of their personality.
Miscommunication.
People who refuse to do quality work and instead prefer to shove everything on one or two people when working in groups.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Balanced. I tend to eat less meat, though.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay.
*The Death Penalty* I would say only in absolute extreme cases where any decent alternatives have been tried, and the person would most likely be detrimental to society/the world. I say this hesitantly, though, and I feel that the concepts tied to this have not fully coalesced in my mind yet. I don't really lean anywhere; my opinion on this just seems to be there, floating, without much of a base.
*Premarital Sex* Neutral.
*People are inherently good* (My apologies, I ended up rambling a bit :tongue I don't like to separate things into such simple dichotomies. "Good" and "evil" rarely suffice to describe anything or anyone and are invented concepts that usually communicate with some bias. We usually look at things with a focus on humankind; as such, "good" and "evil" tend to be determined by treatment of other people. A killer is evil; a savior is good. But there are other ways to look at it. A killer _threatens the survival of humans_; a savior may _threaten the survival of other beings in the environment by letting humans live_. But traditional standards consider humanity first and foremost - a killer is evil and a savior is good. Anything else deemed important is still considered with humanity in mind.
If I have to give an answer, though, I always go with "people have the potential for good or evil".
*Destiny* Nay.
*Done drugs* I'm too much of a "non-doer".
*Kissed in the rain* Haha, no.
*Re-reading a good book* Why not?


----------



## TazMadISTP

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
* Taz*

*** Male/Female/Trans?
* Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Originally born out in the country near Pittsburgh, PA. I moved to Wisconsin when I was hired by a software company for an engineering position. I'm in a time of transition, so I'm currently content here at home, traveling for work**, or back in PA**. 

Once it warms up, I would like a couple days at Cedar Point amusement park in OH.* 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
* 
30. I act my age mentally, but socially, I still act far younger. Maybe 21. Maybe 15. Despite my self confidence, charming wit, and good looks, I still manage to do incredibly awkward things that compromise relationships.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* ISTP. Reading on personality theory since August 2003.*

*** What type do you usually test as?
* ISTJ. I blame my J parents for causing me to second-guess my initial reactions.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
* 
Favorite for gaming and conversation: ENTP, ENFP. Out on the town: ESTP or ISTP.
Least favorite: ENTJ, INTJ.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
* Enneagram - I recall testing 5w6. Both 9w1 and 9w8 were also pretty high on my list.*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
* Employed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
* Bachelors. Electrical Engineering.*

What is your dream job?
* A technical job with lots of variety, primarily focused on solving high priority issues and sharing knowledge with technical analysts.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
I'm going to cheat here and post from my blogspot profile:

Who is the TazMadISTP Devil? He's thoughtful, aloof, and mysterious with a scanning, penetrating gaze. Then, with nary a moment's notice, he's a whirling flurry of noise, activity, or sly humor. To the unprepared, he's a stealthy tornado. To his friends, he's also a stealthy tornado. But they tend to forgive him for it.

I've been lurking for a few weeks and found the ISTP forum to be very interesting, entertaining, and helpful for learning more about myself. I signed up so I can interact and share my own experiences.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Comic book action figures, video games, nerf (they have hand weapons now!).*

Do you collect anything? *CD's. As I find artists I like, I'm compelled to listen to all their albums. CD's work well for me: it's simple to rip the music into itunes and I still retain a physical copy - something I can touch and savor visually.*

What are your phobias? *Not being as good as I think I am. Ti Ni loops. And snakes.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool. *A tender, delicious steak. Charred on the outside, medium on the inside - hot and pink, and maybe just a little bloody in the center. Thick, lightly salted, and full of natural flavor.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Smutty music, movie quotes, and jokes. Obsessively reading and thinking about something until I understand it. Self improvement. Driving my Camaro. Deadpool.*

What are your top five pet peeves? *Being stuck in a conversation with someone who isn't listening. Having my personal space invaded when I'm feeling surly. The question, "How was work today?" as soon as I get home. People who don't know how to drive. Typical modern internet/texting grammar.*

What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up at 10 or 11. *Make bacon, eggs over easy, and toast for breakfast. Allow my impulses to guide various activities, such as the following: **working out, tooling around with magic deck while watching Netflix, playing a video game, completing a little housework, driving to the mall or grocery store for a little aggressive power-shopping, practicing the keyboard, reading up on something that interests me (typically music, psychology, comic books or movies). Later, have friends over for dinner, drinking, and gaming. After they're gone, stay up late, indulging in more obsessive research or sensory activities.
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Meat. *

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay, if evidence leaves absolutely no doubt*
Premarital Sex *Yay, but only with the right person, group, fan, **friends, **roommate, teacher, tree, or sock*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay. Guided, but granted free will.*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## MastermINd131

*Hello everyone roud:
*how do you today?


----------



## MastermINd131

*Personal ~*

* Called me *Iqbal* :happy:
- Nicknames "*MastermINd131*"

* *Male*

*Location *
- I'm originally born in *Garut, West Java, Indonesia* :shocked:
- Now, i live in *Bandung, Indonesia* 
- If i could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, *I would go to New Zealand, because its natural scenic beauty and provide an adventure into the fantasy world
*
*Age*
- I'm *19 years old *

*Personal(ity) ~*

* I'm an *INTJ*, _I've been reading for 1 month_ roud:

* I usually test as* INTJ*

* My favorite and least favorite personality types to be around are *ENTJ, ENFP and ENTP* (_I love being around __the scholars, especially the NT temperament_)

* My result in enneagram test is *type 2 - The Helper*


*Occupation ~*

* *Unemployed :frustrating:*

* I studied economics In *Ekuitas Bandung **College of Economics*, I majored in *Management* *Science*.

* My dream job, is *a company builder and owner of **a business empire* >


*About Me ~*

* *I see the world like a giant chess board, independence, tough minded, value intelligence, knowledge, competence, typically have high standards, natural leader, spend a lot of time alone (inside my own minds), ambitious, self-confident, deliberate, long-range thinkers, perfectionist, work alone, hard worker, adventurous and love nature* 

* *I** expect to find some people who same type with me (INTJ) and looking for a partner*

*Other ~*

* My favourite section at the toy-store, is *Action Figures section :ninja:*
* I collected *some books*
* My phobias is* Batophobia -* *Fear of heights*
* My favorite food is *beef stew*
* Some of the things that give me jollies, *is jokes* 
* My top five pet peeves are *Long conversation that is not useful, Not be heard during the speech, People who do not speak to the point, People who smile only when in need, The person who stabbed from behind*
* A perfect day be like for me, *waking up at 3 or 4 am **and then prayed qiyamul Lail, the dawn prayer, morning prayers, read al-quran 1 juz, sunnah shaum, go to college, **studying, **meet friends, do rawatib prayer in every midday prayer, Asr prayer, Maghrib prayer and Isha prayer in congregation, mentoring, sharing, until 10 pm, than take a break and take wudhu before **sleep* 
* I'm prefer *a vegetarian and meat diet*


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
God and Souls *Yay* roud:
The Death Penalty *Yay *
Premarital Sex *Nay* :shocked:
People are inherently good *Yay* :wink:
Destiny *Yay* :happy:
Done drugs *Nay* :angry:
Kissed in the rain *Nay* :frustrating:
Re-reading a good book *Yay :laughing: 
*


----------



## Dweller in the Lotus

*Lotus *is just fine 
Goddess - or G1, nickname from my husband, user name in other forums
*
Female
* 
Born in Maine. Live in Savannah, GA ~ came here for college 11 years ago, trying to escape..

I would go to The Orkneys in Scotland. I want to be alone/with just my husband in the wind with the sound of the ocean crashing and no one for miles around. There are many other places I would like to see as I love art and history. Athens, Florence, Rome, Istanbul....

I am 47. I don't know how old I act, or how old I feel. It amazes me that I am 47...people tell me frequently I look about 35.
I want to look like "me" rather than any particular age. Which would suit a Type 4..lol

* INFJ. *Tested many years ago, renewed interest in the last month or so, (tested the same) now my INTP husband is also researching intently

I'm reading the different MBTI types and don't have enough info yet to figure out what types I like best/least to be around. As I wrote above my husband is INTP. A few friends are now researching their type and I'm interested to see what they come up with

I work at a small museum. I was laid off last year and have not found full time work again yet.

I have a BFA in Art History, with minor in Fashion.

I don't know what my dream job is...my interests are all about the connections people make between art -politics -history -religion
I would like to serve is all I know at the moment. To do work that helps other who really need it. 


I am here because want to understand myself and others better. I already better understand my husband's behavior and why we sometimes have issues communicating. I am interested in human behavior and understanding people's motivations and behaviors. I've also made some great friends over the years on other forums unrelated to MB - including the officiant at my wedding - and I was curious to see who I could meet here. 


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Action figures!
Do you collect anything? Besides cats (5)? I love books, paper/cards, scarves
What are your phobias? I. DO. NOT. LIKE. HEIGHTS. Or people in crowds brushing up against me. 
Describe your favorite food until you drool ~ My mother's lasagna..made with my step-fathers sauce. Fresh out of the oven with the crispy edge, and the top browned just right..with a side of crispy garlic bread steaming hot, soft in the middle...Or my husband's Shepherd's Pie with carrots, not corn, as I don't like corn. On a chilly night with my cupcakes for dessert. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? What day? What mood am I in? Who am I with? lol..that's a big question. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Prejudice, Rudeness, Class-ism, Meanness, Disrespect
What would a perfect day be like for you? I'll have to get back to you there. That's also a big question. It would involve my husband, a mountain lake or island in the ocean, good conversation, tasty food....or a day at the National Gallery in Washington...or a day just having coffee with a friend. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I don't eat meat often, but I do eat it. I rarely eat pork. 

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ Y
The Death Penalty ~ Undecided, lean to N
Premarital Sex ~ Y
People are inherently good ~ Y, but many are asleep
Destiny ~ Y and N- we are here to work something out..how is our choice.
Done drugs ~ Y
Kissed in the rain ~ Y
Re-reading a good book ~ Y


----------



## Lorena Coliban

*Greetings from a sweet INFJ girl*

Personal:

Hi! I'm *Lorena*, *L Connect* is my nickname/artist name (cause i also sing/rap, as a hobby), *Lo*, or simply "*L*"
I got the "LConnect" nickname from a good friend, who's a hip-hop artist, cause i like to make the connections between artists/find collaborations for them; and "L" is my first name initial. I think he was really inspired when he gave me this nickname, since it suits me pretty well 

*Female*

I'm* from Romania/Europe* (born, raised and still live here), but i'd like to move abroad in the future, either to US or somewhere else in Europe. I enjoy travelling - so far i had the chance to visit Germany twice, Budapest/Hungary and Brussels/Belgium. One of my biggest wishes is to visit New York or Florida (goal which i hope to achieve this year); i wanna meet some good online friends from there, to see the amazing views of NYC, or to enjoy the nice weather from Florida. I would also like to travel to London, Italy, Amsterdam, Egypt, and/or Hawaii (or to an exotic island).

*I'm 25 years old*. 
_Do you think you act your age?_
Well, i'm def childlike and let my inner child shine, but, more or less, i do act my age. On the inside, i sometimes feel like i'm ~23, other times, like i'm ~30. I also look younger than my age 


Personal(ity)

I'm an *INFJ* by nature (that's how i mostly test, too), but i find myself better in the INFP description. Therefore, i say i'm borderline INFJ/INFP (or just an *INFx*).

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
hmm... i'm quite new to MBTI and i haven't really thought of that, since i don't know what types the people around me are (i can only guess). Maybe favorite ENFJ, ENFP, ENTP, INFP, INFJ; and ISTJ or other types who have strong Sensor and Judging functions are least favorite. I consider, it's useless to make an opinion only based on the MBTI type, as all people differ.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_

*Enneargram: 9w1-2w1, SP/SX
Big5/SLOAN type: RCOAN
R-Drive Type: Romanticism, Integrity, Othercentricism, Orderliness *

[By the way, i love taking quizzes and personality tests, in general :happy:]


Occupation:
Currently unemployed (searching)

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
I graduated from college (Modern Languages - English/German; translations and communication techniques) and last year i got my Master Degree, as well (Intercultural Communication in German)

_What is your dream job?_
Any job where i can be creative, have a flexible schedule and/or help people in a way or another. I think i would enjoy being a counselor for couples; artist/musician; or a graphic designer.

About You:
Physically, I'm only 5'2" and naturally slim. As for myself, I'm a very kind, happy, loving, empathetic and understanding person, with an idealistic soul. I value the truth, close/authentic friendships, true love/commitment, spirituality, equality, and keeping harmony & peace around me. I love to be helpful and to inspire people. 
*Qualities*: I'm honest/trustworthy, authentic, open, very romantic, creative, modest, neat, cooperative, friendly, loyal, caring, observant, organized, with a good sense of humor (i love laughing and i laugh easily), leisure-loving, childlike, classy, polite, pacifist, good listener, compromising, conscious, introspective, cautious. I am more of a homebody, i dislike crowds, loud sounds, and going to clubs. Also, I'm single, but i look forward meeting a right partner for me soon enough (preferably a Black guy, artist type from overseas  ). 

*Interests*: Music is my passion (i love listening to hip-hop, r&b, ambiental, gospel and a bit of jazz) - i enjoy writing lyrics and to sing/rap, when i get the chance  Besides music, i also enjoy travelling, graphic design, i like reading about psychology and astrology (i'm genuinely interested in understanding and knowing about people/their personalities). I'm also interested in the African-American culture and learning about romantic relationships. I love summer (sunshine always fills me with joy/positive energy), taking walks on the beach (if i have the chance), chilling in the park/nature. *Fav colors:* sky-blue, teal, pink, purple and black.

*I joined this forum to learn more about personality types and hopefully meet/befriend new interesting people *

Do you collect anything? No.
What are your phobias? of bugs and of open areas heights
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Italian food (especially pasta & pizza), French fries, chicken/fish, cereal with milk (I'm kinda picky with food though lol)
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat mosly fish and chicken meat (can't be a total vegetarian though)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yay* (totally)
The Death Penalty - *Nay*
Premarital Sex - *Yay* (but only with someone who's worth it; not with anyone/anytime)
People are inherently good - *Yay*
Destiny - *Yay*
Done drugs - *Nay* (I never would! I also don't smoke nor drink)
Kissed in the rain - *not yet* (but i'd love to! ^^ )
Re-reading a good book - *Yay* (although i don't read much, i rather read eBooks)


----------



## Kabosu

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- my username? It doesn't matter.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
m

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I can't remember my birthplace (well, I know the location) because my family moved from there when I was just a few months old, and I've never since visited. Since I live in the state I was born and have always lived in the same region of the U.S. (south central), it is actually not that interesting. Well, my mom's side was from the Midwest, and it's interesting how many people I know who have lived in Chicago before.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I'd go most places. There's lots of the U.S. I haven't even visited yet, while I'd like to see Europe, East Asia, and Egypt as well.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 24, and most people have always thought I was really mature for my age. I probably seem like a 30-something already, ha! Being the youngest of a few children can do that?

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I get different answers on abbreviated tests and quizzes, but when it is roughly 70 questions, I'm nearly always an INFJ. I've been aware of this for at least 2 1/2 years already.

*** What type do you usually test as?
INFJ, but sometimes the I/e and F/t answers are flexible.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I think I like lots of NFs... I don't know of a lot of my particular type, but a lot of the people I like a lot seem to be INFP or ENFP.
least favorite would maybe be an SJ type? but that's just if I was required to have one. I'd prefer a type that's less likely to single me out for seeming odd, generally speaking.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
On this site I tested a 3 on the Enneargram, although I was 9-peacemaker on another attempt on the test.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? student, non-employed school reporter.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I've almost got an associate's in journalism, but I may also try music business.

What is your dream job?
communications, being a musician, something of that sort.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am curious about a lot of things in life and joined this site because the typologies never fail to intrigue me. It's also a bunch of fun for me to think about the people I am well acquainted with, as well as family, and think of what personality I perceive them as having. It will be cool to see what others think, and I think exploring profiles of types has actually made me better at communicating.

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? electronics, I guess.
Do you collect anything? Music.
What are your phobias? Big crowds in a confined space, relational rejection.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. At a restaurant: Chiptole burritos. I like most stuff, although seafood is still kind of an acquired taste for me.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Good humor, or even bad humor, friendship, alt-rock music, pasta.
What are your top five pet peeves? People who step on my feet (figuratively), politics, tattoos above the neckline, that's all for now.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Ideally, one that can co-exist as eventful and non-violent.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? A balance of both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - y
The Death Penalty - y
Premarital Sex - purposefully unanswered.
People are inherently good - hmmm.. have good intentions, probably, but I don't think inherently good.
Destiny- y
Done drugs-n
Kissed in the rain-n
Re-reading a good book- y


----------



## Lightlilly

* Name - Mary

* Female

Location - I was originally born in Fountain valley California, lived there 4yrs moved to 
Georgia due to my dads job change and have lived here since.
- I wouldn't necessary go to a particular place, I'd like to be in my husbands arms. but he's at work
Age - I am 20, I want to act 20, but people put responsibilities on me that are meant for people who are supposed to be very mature and responsible so I have to act older...not sure if I explained that well.

Personal(ity) ~
INFJ- I started reading about it when I was 16 I took a test at careertest.net and got INFJ i was just trying to figure out what to do when I graduated high school. I didn't know anything about it at the time when I read the personality description I cried... I had never really been able to explain myself...I had never in my life felt so understood.

* INFJ - I've taken the test 5 times, 3 out of 5 was INFJ, I have tested and gotten ISFJ twice before, However that is what my husband tests as, and sometimes, when I'm around someone long enough I tent to see things from their point of view by rather than what I than my own

I don't really know about other ones, because I don't know many people that would even care to freely take tests, I enjoy being around my husband who is ISFJ for the most part.


*I'm a shift manager
I have 2 yrs of college, no degree, I just can't decide what to do, I feel like I could do anything and be content


About You ~

I don't know who I am... 
be yourself
it's supposed to be easy??
I constantly feel like i'm playing a part.
I hope to learn how to define myself- if that's possible, I don't know what defines a person but I know it's certainly not one thing.

this is my first post.


----------



## Agent Blackout

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Agent, Blackout, or AgentBlackout, lol

** Male
*
*Location* – born NYC, live in Miami. If I could just get up and go anywhere, it’d prolly be to a plane with unlimited food/fuel. Ha! 
*Age* – 20-something

*Do I act my age?
*I feel like I’m different around everyone…

*Personal(ity) ~
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
xNTP/INFJ, 1.5 yrs

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTP, I guess.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*No preference either way.

*Occupation ~
College major:*
Env. Eng.

*What is your dream job?
*Peacemaker

*About You ~
*I just want to learn about other people so I can get along with them better.


*Other ~
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Looolll. Just one section?*
Do you collect anything? *Knowledge*
What are your phobias? *… I’d rather not think about them, lol
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *But if I do, I won’t finish this survey…
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Opportunity, possibility, food, silence.
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Chill, with friends that mean a lot to me.
*
*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls
*Inconclusive*

People are inherently good
*One side of a coin*

Destiny
*Inconclusive* 

Re-reading a good book
*Many times.*

Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Green Tea

*N*ame - Tiffany 
*F*emale
*L*ocation - I was born in Virginia (still live there today), but if I were able to go somewhere else, I'd go to Alaska. I don't really know why, but whenever I think of that state, I think of colorful cannons shooting out mooses. It'd be fun...
*A*ge - I'm 20, but according to my family, I act like a stoned, washed-out 40 year old rock star. 


*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP; been reading for about a year or two.
*** What type do you usually test as?
INTP and occasionally ISTP/INFP
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
No preference.

*E*ducation: I'm currently majoring in cognitive science, but my dream job is a job in which I get paid for doing practically nothing...so a reality TV star or a jeopardy show contestant (but on a serious note, I want to apply to medical school)

*A*bout me:
-I love puns and math jokes
-I used to be scared of hurdles, but I got over it (see what I did thereee?)
-I've been playing the guitar for 5 years and the piano for 13.
-I creeped on this forum for a year without making an account (till now)


* What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
the candy section
* Do you collect anything? 
I collect food.
* What are your phobias? 
I'm scared of spiders and lack of food.
* Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Cheese fondue....
* Some of the things that you give you jollies?
People scare me.
* What would a perfect day be like for you?
Tons of food for me and my boyfriend.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
MEAT

God and Souls- Nope
The Death Penalty- Nope
Premarital Sex- Yes
People are inherently good- Nope
Destiny- Nope
Done drugs- Yes
Kissed in the rain- Nope
Re-reading a good book- Always


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

@trigonometry. I thanked you because you are awesome.


----------



## Sonny

4 years later, seems I'm bored...


Personal

*Name* Whatever my profile says it is (the ambivalence is in case I ever change it)
*What do you preferred to be called?* Oh you sexy beast, you!

*Male/Female/Trans?* Male.

*Location* Face south, start walking, something that floats on water may help at certain points. If you hit Antarctica turn north and try again, you've gone too far.

*Age* 30s. Have felt and acted like I was 25-30 my whole life and intend on remaining there.

Personal(ity) ~

ENTP, 9w8 So. RCUEI

Occupation ~
About You ~

Booooring.

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The toy store is my favourite section of anything, all of it.
*Do you collect anything?* Wine. Although that may be call more of a hobby... or habit.
*What are your phobias?* My fears are being eaten by cats once dead, and being forced to watch a Twilight marathon surrounded by sparkly fans.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Beeeeeer.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Full cats, wine collections, and a list of about a billion other things, I'm easy to excite/make happy.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Loud chewers, I mean really people, have you heard yourself eat? What makes you think others want to hear that? It's all I got.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Close friends + Leisurely morning, with bubbles, in the afternoon jumping out of a plane for fun and excitement, more bubbles, in the evening being up close with a great view at a kick ass gig by one of my favourite bands, and ended with some fine wine and in-depth conversation about philosophical or sociological matters on a balcony somewhere up high with killer views of whatever city I'm in. Throw in a cute handsy boy for added bliss.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like my meat alive and cuddly, not in my belly.

Other Other Yay and nay are boring.

*God and Souls* invented by an idealist guardian tag team, so they could dream and tell others what to dream and call it reality.
*The Death Penalty* only for large people who chose the seat in front of me at the theatre, when there are a billion other free seats they could chose, so they can stick their fat head right in my line of sight and feel all pompous about it. And people who produce or promote tween pop bands.
*Premarital Sex *Anti post-marital sex.
*People are inherently good* I know, right!
*Destiny* that's the Beyonce band right? I admit I did like one of their songs, I think, but I prefer their Sweedish releases.
*Done drugs* Life is about experiencing things.
*Kissed in the rain* I've done a lot of things drunk that I don't recall, sober I haven't, it may look romantic in the movies but rain is wet, and wet is only great if you don't have clothes on. So I guess I'm down with naked sex in the rain, but not kissing, unless done for cliché value.
*Re-reading a good book* Why, it won't be better the second time, quite the opposite.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

bowieownsmysoul said:


> Correction: Actually am INTJ. My coworker at the daycare...and my best friend in high school were both ESFPs.
> 
> Correction of correction: am ENTJ.


Correction of correction of correction--am INTP...final. Whoo.


----------



## hrinfaxi

*clears throat nervously*

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- hrin

*** Male/Female/Trans?
- Female

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
- 31. I never really know how I *should* act for my age, but I’m not too fussed about it. On the other hand, I always have an opinion of how people of other ages should act.  

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- Unknown. I first heard of the MBTI in high school (many moons ago) and I read up on it sporadically (especially in times of self-identity crisis...like now d: )

*** What type do you usually test as?
- INxx. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I find it harder to function around controlling, talkative and/or extraverted personalities at work. At social events, I manage by avoiding them/finding someone else to talk to. 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
- Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
- Law

What is your dream job?
- Don’t know yet, but it appears my current job isn’t it

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- I’m a pretty private person who likes to people-watch and read. I find languages fascinating, coz they reflect the culture of the native speaking population. I like listening to/reading strings of phrases in foreign languages and trying to understand how the language works. I like coffee, chocolate and gummies but dislike other sweet food/drinks. I’ve played the trumpet since middle school. I wish I didn’t stop playing piano, I’d love to take it up again. I wouldn’t mind picking up another instrument too... 

Through this forum I hope to understand other people more, starting with my family... Also to understand my strengths and weaknesses so I can handle stress, disappointment and people better, and figure out what really drives me. (Lately, I don’t know whether the way I do things is really due to *me*, or driven by my job...and it’s getting pretty tiring)

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Lego, computer games and gadgets. 

Do you collect anything? - Books mostly. Rather than collect, accumulate is probably a better description.

What are your phobias? - The dentist.... =_= 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Ramen, with miso-flavoured niboshi soup (stock made from boiling anchovies)... Long, thin and al dente noodles with the savoury and slightly oily soup, with the aroma of seaweed and salted soybeans...yummmm... with toppings of steamed corn to balance out the saltiness. BLISS. I also love rice. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Ramen and rice (see above). Meeting up with a good friend for a long chat. Hanging out with my husband. Giving tummy rubs to the neighbourhood kitties. A good book. Anime/manga. Being able to understand someone speaking in a foreign language that I’m learning.

What are your top five pet peeves? - Inconsistency in what a person does/says... the exception is where the inconsistency is due to the individual’s personal growth and self-reflexivity. I dislike it when a person goes through the motions or acts without thinking about the whys, wherefores and what ifs. I find competition/aggression for money and status hard to understand, I don’t like how it makes people. Lack of communication irks me. I detest emotional blackmail.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - A day when both my husband and I are totally free and have no appointments or errands to run. We’d have a leisurely brunch, followed by a walk or cycle around a new part of the city to work off some of the food. Afternoon tea somewhere peaceful where we can read, chat and people-watch. After finding something to eat for dinner, maybe we could have a video marathon at home. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - A bit of both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Neutral, up to the individual’s value system. 
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Not sure
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay... If it weren’t so troublesome to have to go home and get changed after, I’d do it.
Re-reading a good book - Yay.


----------



## snowbell

*Me gulps*

*Nervous wave*

Personal ~

* *Name* - snow, or snowbell

* *Male/Female/Trans?* - Male

*Location* - I live in the US

*Age* - Early 20's

Personal(ity) ~

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* - INFP/INTP (I think more -f than -t though) and I've been reading for about a month or so.

** What type do you usually test as? *INFP (only taken the test once though)

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* - Not sure. still new to the whole thing . I haven't taken other tests apart from the one here though (the Myers-Briggs one)

Occupation ~

* *Employed or Unemployed?* - Unemployed for the moment, but hopefully that changes... I'm high school educated but I plan on going to college later (if need be and if I can afford it). as for a dream job, I would think (but I don't know for certain, lol) something that lets me be in front of a computer, or maybe cooking, or maybe travelling (not overseas though).

*About You* ~

* I'm very interested in people and want to understand and learn about them but at the same time I don't like letting them too close because I tend to regard people (as a whole) suspiciously. I'd like to be better with people, really... I somehow tend to be a lot more comfortable interacting with people online than in the real world and for some reason it's really hard for me since i find that I tend to speak in abstracts and that somehow puts off people or something. Dunno. I guess that's why i'm here: to learn more about people and myself, and hopefully to pass on anything I learn to others. maybe it'll lead to a greater understanding of myself and will help to make more sense of this wild and confusing world... As for other random stuff, I'm a big history fan, I watch a lot of movies, I play games, and I like to read and travel and learn about other places. 

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Lego
*Do you collect anything?* - A fledgling coin collection. 
*What are your phobias?* - 8 legged creatures *shudder*
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* - Lasagna. bubbling cheese, soft pasta layers, with a sauce that has mushrooms, ladled generously on top until the lasagna is covered completely, with more cheese sprinkled on top... Now i'm hungry lol.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* - Movie/TV watching, reading (especially history), travel, and also cooking/eating. I also enjoy spending time with close friends.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* - People judging others or forcing their beliefs upon someone else. Can't think of any others but that's a really big one. Live and let live. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* - Rain or snow outside, a warm interior with a nice cooked meal, sitting and watching a movie with a close friend/companion.
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* - Meat. I like meat too much. of course I eat both to try be healthy but I couldn't pull off being a vegetarian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* - Yes.
*The Death Penalty* - In exceptional circumstances yes. 
* Premarital Sex* - Not for me, but i don't care if others do. it's not for me to judge
*People are inherently good* - No
*Destiny* - Yes
* Done drugs* - No
*Kissed in the rain* - No
*Re-reading a good book* - Yes

Overall happy to be here and thank you for having me . 

One question though: is it supposed to feel like one is having their mind drilled into on here: where you resonate very well with others of your "type"?


----------



## Passy

Name: Passy or Pass maybe even just P.

Location: Born in Europe of various European ancestry, lived in Oceania and Africa. Studied in Europe and now living in Scandinavia.

Age: Slowly getting closer to 40, feeling like I'm 5 to 25.

Personality: Became interested in personality types again recently while studying before an interview, trying to come up with viable answers to "what are you strengths and weaknesses?" and "what three words would best describe you?". Came up with "I'm a problem solver and I come up with great ideas constantly." and "I sometimes get too upset about how illogical and ridiculous irrelevant things like American politics are." ( as you see from above I don't live anywhere close to the US and even if I did I probably would refuse to vote as I know how flawed the system is; don't get me started on electronic voting machines.) As for the three words I went for "Open minded, helpful and innovative."

I usually test as an ENTP, although there is sometimes a balance between T and F. 
I'm not to sure what kind of people I prefer to be around, but anyone with a certain level of intelligence and debating skills is a good choice of conversation partner. 

Enneargram test showed a 7, not sure what that means.

Occupation: employed with work spread over several work places. Would rather work in a more creative environment.

Education: degree in photography and additional education in languages.

Dream job is being an art director or a furniture designer or a wood sculptor or a nature photographer.

About me: I'm married with two kids. I live comfortably in a nice quiet village (too quiet sometimes). I spend too much time on the Internet, although It's probably to compensate for the lack of local entertainment. I don't do sports although I like to watch soccer and formula 1 on TV. For those who are interested on starting discussions on those subjects I should really say who I support: Man U and Button. The first because of the King, the second because he is simply the best driver.
What I would like to get out of this forum is: a better understanding of myself and those around me, as well as a the possibility to meet and interact with others in a relatively safe and entertaining manner.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Ideally the water pistol section if they had the possibility to try them out.
Do you collect anything? Ideas and concepts I come up with, from furniture design to film scripts to political ideologies.
What are your phobias? None I can think of.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Too many to describe.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Almost getting killed, finishing some creative endeavour, discussing something ad-nauseam.
What are your top five pet peeves? Don't get me started.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up feeling refreshed, have sex, have a long shower, eat a giant breakfast that lasts until lunch while reading the papers, spend the afternoon doing some moderately dangerous activity, spend an hour on the way home at a newsagent reading through magazines, get inspired, come home and create something wonderful, eat a scrumptious dinner followed by a great movie that I've never heard of but which will become one of my favourite films, spend the next hour discussing said film while drinking Irish whiskey and then go to bed and have sex and then have the images, impressions and feelings of that day gently rock me to sleep. 

I think I'll stop there, thanks for reading and have a nice day


----------



## Yuval

Hello ~
Oh, shy me is coming out now hehe
well. 


Personal

* Name
*Yuval*

- Any nicknames?
* Whatever you can come up with. most people just add a Y to the end of my name for some unknown reason*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*Beautiful Israel*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
* Hmm... somewhere cold and snowing. Too much sun here!*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*INTP/ INFP. I've been reading on personality theory for a bit less than a year, came back to perC now *

* What type do you usually test as?

* Only took it once or twice, as for now ~*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*
I don't really have favourites here, I think i'm better with the less-emotional types, if I can put it this way.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

* Will be employed in either August or September*, *I have a high-school education (Art major ^^) And i'm just about to join the army (IAF) **because of the law here.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
I'm not much of a talker, especially when it comes to talk about myself..
How would I describe myself? Probably as a thinker. I love learning new things, planning, just thinking. People usually say i'm random and/or sarcastic. My imagination can keep me occupied for a long time, I don't tend to get bored easily.
From this forum I hope to make some new friends, regardless of their personality type.. In life, I don't let people close to me. I somehow find it easier being more open with people who aren't physically close, if that makes sense to anyone here ^^'
* 

Other ~

Do you collect anything?
*It isn't really a collection, I am into postcrossing, meaning I get to send and receive a lot of postcards from all around the world. Love that.* *Getting to know even if just a little people from different faraway places and cultures... Or simply great people I wouldn't meet in any other way.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Traveling, learning new languages, painting. Good music and a good book, films.. food.. etc etc 
* 
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

The Death Penalty- *No*
People are inherently good-* Hmm.. *
Kissed in the rain- *Yes*
Re-reading a good book- *Yes..!

Hope this is enough, Good night !
*


----------



## Procellis

Well...hello there!

*Personal*

*- Name -* _What do you preferred to be called?_ Anything, really..so long as it's not too offensive. 
- *Any nicknames?* Nope. I am typically not inclined to care about nicknames.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Male.

*Location -* _Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_ 
Born, and still stuck, in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Nothing really interesting 

_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_ 
Probably someplace further north, where it is colder and there aren't a lot of people.

*Age -* _How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._ 
I am 16, though I do not act at all like my age...or at least, not like almost all the other 16 year old's I'm stuck with all the time. If I had to take a guess, I'd say I act more like someone in their late 20s/early 30s with very rare dips below my actual age.

*Personal(ity)*

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_ 
I am an INTJ and I've been reading on personality theory for just over a year now, and have lurked quite a bit on this site before.
_* What type do you usually test as?_
Taken the test quite a few times and always tested as an INTJ
_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I'm not entirely sure, but I know that I am better with other Rationals.


*Occupation*

_* Employed or Unemployed?_ Unemployed

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ Almost done high school. Taking Science/Social Science in college next year. (Oh boy, math, science AND history!)

_What is your dream job?_ Anything where I can be surrounded by books, I suppose.

*About You* 

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
For starters, I am typically a very quiet person. It normally takes a lot to get me excited or interested in what's going on around me. I often find myself withdrawn into my imagination, which doesn't bode well for others perception of me. I hate inefficiency and absolutely detest having so-called "free-time" in class! I do my best to ignore other people, except in the case of my closest friends. However, when I do actually get out and talk to people (or are forced to, anyway), I have a tendency to be really dramatic and well...strange...which I guess is simply me trying to ward off all the other people.
I'm not here for any specific reason, just seems like a nice place to be, especially considering my interest in personality. I also enjoy the ability to communicate with people without actually being around them, so a forum is always a bonus!


*Other *

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The books section or the video games section
_Do you collect anything?_ Not really, no.
_What are your phobias?_ Heights and crowds.
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ POUTINE!! Greatest food ever created!! Especially with bacon and sausage...and chicken...and extra cheese....great, now I'm hungry! 
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ Being on my own, efficiency, reading, video games, reading, doing math and reading...and classical/orchestral music!
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ Ugh, where do I begin? 
1) People touching me or my stuff!
2) Homework! (I have no time for such drivel, I've got more important work to do!)
3) Surprises
4) When my own inner emotions and base desires overwhelm me (not often, but it has happened)
5) Being forced to work in groups...unless I'm leading them!
6) As mentioned earlier, inefficiency and "free-time"!
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ One where I can sit back, relax, not worry about the idiocies of day-to-day life...and read a good book or do some research (purely of my own initiative!)
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ I'm on a seefood diet...I see food, I eat it.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls ~ Nay
The Death Penalty ~ Yay
Premarital Sex ~ Nay
People are inherently good ~ Meh
Destiny ~ Nay
Done drugs ~ Nay
Kissed in the rain ~ Nay
Re-reading a good book ~ Yay!

That's all, folks!


----------



## DiorLips

*My Intro*



*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Emma*
- Any nicknames?​ 
*** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*​ 
Location - Where were you originally born & where do you live today? *D.C. Metro* 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 

*scuba diving at the Great Barrier Reef because I feel free in the ocean and I would love to see this amazing piece of the world*​ 
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I am 32 but sometimes when I see people from high school I think "Am I really that old?" Actually, I wonder if I really look that old. I think of myself as still in my mid to late twenties. Wishful thinking, I suppose.*​ 

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 

*I think I am an INFP but I may share some characteristics with ENFPs because I am just slightly leaning toward the introverted side on the continuum. I have casually looked into personality theory on and off since I was about 12 years old.*​ 
*** What type do you usually test as?

*INFP *​ 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*I haven't actually figured that out yet but I tend to enjoy being around extroverts more than introverts.*​ 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Type 2 on the Enneargram*​ 

*** Employed or Unemployed?

*Currently unemployed*​ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*Pursuing a degree in ??? Surprise, surprise. An INFP that can't make a decision.*​ 
What is your dream job?

*I am still trying to figure that out. All I know is that I want to help people. Most likely adolescent girls in the mental health/social work field.*​ 

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I always hate being asked to describe myself. It's such a wide open question. What I hope to get out of this forum is to see how much I actually have in common with other INFP/ENFPs and to learn more about personality types in others. Specifically what personality types I am compatible with and which ones I am not.*​ 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

*Art supplies*

Do you collect anything?

*No.*


What are your phobias?

*Heights and flying make me a bit anxious but I wouldn't say they are phobias.*


Describe your favourite food until you drool.

*Anything chocolate.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

*I suppose that is something that makes me happy? lol Well then... my dog, sunflowers, and playing with my nephew.*

What are your top five pet peeves?

*People interrupting others when they are talking, sloppy grammar and simple misspellings, close talkers, slow drivers and handprints/smudges on windows.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?

*At the beach in an exotic location*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

*Both*​ 

​ 
God and Souls: *YAY*
The Death Penalty: *YAY*
Premarital Sex: *Seriously?*
People are inherently good: *Some are, some aren't*
Destiny: *YAY*
Done drugs: *If I did, I wouldn't admit it.* 
Kissed in the rain: *NAY*
Re-reading a good book: *YAY*​


----------



## aprilkutie

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Jessica
- Any nicknames?* not really.... Jess? Not Jesse....

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I am in Tooele, Utah. A tiny ass town that I moved to from Salt Lake City and before that I was living in Vegas. I was born in Kansas City, MO though.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
* Probably somewhere in South America or New Zealand because I want to go into foliage and mountains!!! 
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
* I am 19, 20 in 2 weeks. I don't believe I act my age for the most part. I've been told that I seem more mature than most other 19-20 year olds. Probably because I'm a frickin INTJ!



Personal(ity) ~

* * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* I am an INTJ and I started reading about personality types for the past 5 or 6 years but I haven't been thoroughly researching it until about 6 months ago.
** What type do you usually test as?
* INTJ every time on every test.
* * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Ummm, I don't know what my best friend's types are. If I had to guess I would say ENTP.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
n/a


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed
* 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*High School diploma and that is it...

*What is your dream job?
*I wouldn't have a job in my dreams? Ideally, I would love to own a co-op or a commune with like-minded people that aren't afraid of some labor!
* 
About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I would describe myself as a child of the earth but an adult in the "real world" where it supposedly MATTERS. I do not agree with most people on their version of the "real world". The real world is everything and anything. Anything you can imagine is real.
Anyway, I have an average job in an average country with average people. I just feel like I don't belong to any of that, I need to be with nature.
* 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Leggos and electronics.
*Do you collect anything? *Buddha statues :]
*What are your phobias? *I am not deathly afraid of anything but one of my biggest fears is not being happy in life.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *LIKE THANKSGIVING!!! Egg salad sandwiches with pringles and soda.... Mashed potatoes, corn, cornbread, green beans, green bean casserole, STUFFINGGGGGG, mac 'n' cheese, deviled eggs. Amazzzing.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
What are your top five pet peeves? *When people say they're going to do something and then don't, When people fish for compliments, when people don't take me seriously, when people are IGNORANT or close-minded, 
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Wake up early, do yoga for an hour and then sit at the kitchen table and drink some english breakfast tea while reading a good book. After finishing my tea, I would go up to the mountains and find a good spot to sit and meditate in the sun :} Smoke a bowl and head over to the movies, go see a great film, go home and take a shower. Take an hour long nap or so and then grab a tent, some food, and friends and head BACK to the mountains to go camping and have a bon fire 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I am a vegetarian, I used to be vegan and I'd like to go back to it.

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay
*The Death Penalty *NAY
*Premarital Sex *YAY
*People are inherently good .... I don't know*
*Destiny *Yay
*Done drugs *YAYYY
*Kissed in the rain *Yay?
*Re-reading a good book *Yay


----------



## The Purple Theory

*Name:* PT or Sumu
*Gender:* Female
*Location:* Philippines (born and raised)
*Age:* 20

Personally, I think I act older than I actually am. A day before my 19th birthday, an uncle of mine told me, "Oh sweetheart, you're 18 going on 30." He probably overstated it but I'd have to agree with him to a certain extent. Well, I try to have fun every now and then, going on long drives with my friends, wakeboarding, watching football, etc.

*Personality*

*Myers-Briggs:* INFP

I have this thin line between extraversion and introversion. I can go both ways depending on the situation but I'm dominantly introverted.

I don't exactly have a favorite and a least favorite personality. My circles of friends equally have E's and I's, mostly N's, a balanced number of F's and T's, and a great number of P's.

*Enneagram:* Type 2
*
Occupation: *Student (Literature major minoring in Political Science)
*Dream job: *Writer

*About Me*

The only time I'm committed to something is when I truly love it. It's important for me that what I do is in line with who I want to be. I disregard that belief when and only when a loved one is in trouble. I'm actually all over the place. I'm interested in so many things that Literature is my third course. I write a lot and the irony in this is that, I always seem to have a hard time writing about myself.

The reason I'm here in this forum is so that I can share my experiences with the people around me. It's a two way thing. I'm also here to understand other people through this forum. I'm very subjective when it comes to discerning people and ideas. This is my way of learning objectively.

*Other*

*What are your phobias?*
Fear of crossing the street
Fear of losing control of my emotions

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who keep on guessing what the ending of the movie is while watching it.
Negative people.
People who use their phones while I'm talking to them.
People who always play victim for the attention.
Judgmental people.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Day trip to the beach with my family and friends, doing water sports, driving around on ATVs, having a bonfire, etc!

*Other Other*

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay (If it's to be, it's up to me!)
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## basementbugs

Personal ~

_***Name - What do you preferred to be called?_
Kat, Katja

_***Male/Female/Trans?_
Female

_Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_
Born in Oshawa, Ontario, grew up in Bowmanville, Ontario and currently living in Barrie, Ontario. No interesting stories about any of that really, nope.

_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
Hrmm. Either to my aunt and uncle's summer cottage in the Haliburton (aka "cottage country") area here in Ontario (because it's my favourite place in the world) OR Dawson Creek, British Columbia (because someone I'd really like to see lives there).

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._
I'm 27. No way in hell I act 27; I'm far too child-like, I have my head in the clouds a lot of the time, and I'm not especially responsible enough to honestly say that I act my age. I'd say I act anywhere between about eight and 18. It varies, haha.


Personal(ity) ~

_*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
INFP. I've been interested in personality theory and analysis since I was a kid, maybe about eight or so.

_*** What type do you usually test as?_
INFP.

_*** What are your favourite and least favourite personality types to be around?_
I honestly haven't thought about this very much. I'd say that I really have a hard time relating to ISTJ (my dad...) and ESTJ folks, though. I have a good friend who's an ENFP, and I always like being around her (though I have nowhere near as much energy as she does!).

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
Enneagram - 4w5
Big 5 (SLOAN) - RLUEI (Primary type - Limbic)


Occupation ~

_*** Employed or Unemployed?_
Unemployed. More accurately, I'm on government disability assistance because of long-standing mental health issues.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
Never got the opportunity to complete my education due to health problems. Maybe that'll change someday...

_What is your dream job?_
It's really a toss-up. I've long wanted to be a radio journalist, but I don't know if I could handle the pressure of such a job. I'd still say it's probably my dream job, though. (Except I'd prefer to host some sort of an off-beat, quirky program on public radio rather than just read the news or whatever.) My second dream would be owning a tea house. I'm passionate and super-knowledgeable about tea, and it would be wonderful to be able to put that interest to use somehow. It probably wouldn't even feel like a job, haha.

Barring either of those, I'd like to be some sort of weird, mostly-reclusive philosopher who sits around thinking about whatever I want to all day. Haha.


About You ~

_*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
I can't do brief, really I can't. I've tried before, but I'm really not a brief sort of person. So... here's my intro thread. There's more in my profile as well. 


Other ~

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
Board games, preferably ones involving words. Also stuffed animals. I'm a huge sucker for those and and have an insanely large collection.

_Do you collect anything?_
I have a hard time throwing anything out... is that a good enough answer? Haha. Also, I've collected pop can tabs for charity ever since I was a kid; it's a compulsive habit now and I can't stop. Seriously, it bothers me greatly to see a pop can with a tab left on it. 

_What are your phobias?_
I'm terrified (and that's an understatement!) of any stinging insects (bees, wasps, hornets, etc.). Also I'm scared of living life in general, though I'm not sure I'd call that a phobia exactly...

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Aww, can't it be a drink instead? Because my favourite thing in the world is a cup of extra-strong Irish breakfast tea, hot and sweet and milky... mmm.  (Preferably made with loose-leaf tea!) As far as food... well, any freshly-picked fruit, still warm from the summer sun in the orchard or field, dripping with lots of sweet juice. Or rich, creamy rice pudding, chock full of plump raisins and sprinkled with way too much cinnamon.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Jollies? Hahaha. Well I'm going to think of this in a non-sexual sense, so... music, properly-made tea, good (read: deep and meaningful) conversation, being amidst nature, public radio, intense emotions, night time walks, experiencing vivid memories, getting good/exciting stuff in the mail, vinyl records, crossword puzzles, intuitions about people (like that whole "kindred spirit" feeling...), the distinctive smell of each of the four seasons, weed, Northern Irish accents, meaningful hugs, the tones of different types of light (I have a weird obsession with lighting...), stained glass, dictionaries and encyclopaedias, thunderstorms, lists of things (NOT to-do lists, though! haha)... I'll stop now, as I could go on forever. 

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
Bad spelling and grammar, improperly-made tea, people who nag me or try to rush me, ignorance and stigma surrounding mental illness, and people who don't care about the environment. Oooh, one more: people who try to push their religion on me. I can't fucking stand it... especially when people say they'll pray for me. BUGGER OFF!!!

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
Well first, I'd like it to be in the late spring/early summer. Mid-late May is nice. I'd get up before sunrise and go for a long walk by myself along the waterfront trails, probably while listening to some of my favourite music. When I got home, I'd wake my husband and we'd go out for coffee and breakfast (coffee for me, breakfast for him). Some sort of a day trip would be nice, preferably somewhere away from the city and where we can be by the water. Somewhere along the way, we'd find an interesting little town with a lot of cool independent stores and we'd spend a while browsing books and old vinyl records and cool little knick-knacks. Hopefully there would be a place we could go for tea somewhere -- proper tea, that is! No crappy generic tea bags for me.  The tea place would also serve food that was nut- and peanut-free (I have a severe allergy), and I'd be able to order something. A wholegrain scone sounds nice... with black currant jam. Mmm. Haha. On the way home, we'd stop and get some fresh veggies to roast on our little portable BBQ thingamajig for dinner... onions, mushrooms, carrots, that sort of thing. Once home, I'd prepare them and then my husband would cook them outdoors on the front porch, maybe while drinking a beer. I'd smoke a bowl of weed and sit outside with him, and we'd talk and just goof around until the food was ready. Back inside, I'd take out the records we'd bought earlier that day (along with some other favourites) and throw on some music, and we'd eat our delicious veggies! We'd probably just spend more time talking and drinking and smoking (not cigarettes -- eww -- just weed) and such... or maybe play a round of Scrabble or another word game. At some point I'd suggest going for a walk together, down to the waterfront park. We'd spend a bit of time stargazing, play on the swings and the slides, sit high up on the lifeguard's chair and just look across the water for a while, and eventually head for home when we started to get a little chilly. Then I'd want to curl up in bed in that super-close-snuggle position that's really comfy and fall asleep in each other's arms. Perfect day? Yup, I think so!

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
Well, I was a vegetarian for a while but had to start eating fish again due to some health issues. I still don't eat meat... but I do miss roast chicken and turkey rather terribly. I feel better not eating meat for ethical and environmental reasons, though.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

_God and souls_ - God, no. Souls... maybe. Ish. In a theoretical sort of way.
_The death penalty_ - NO.
_Premarital sex_ - I think waiting for marriage is absolutely pointless. I'm not interested in casual sex, though.
_People are inherently good_ - People are inherently people. They're neither innately good nor bad, though they're capable of being both.
_Destiny_ - Nah, not really. It's a nice thought sometimes, but I don't really believe in it.
_Done drugs_ - Just weed. And alcohol, if that counts. I'd like to try mushrooms, but I'm not really interested in anything else.
_Kissed in the rain_ - Yep, done it. It's nice, but somewhat overrated.
_Re-reading a good book_ - Of course!


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

*Zdd*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? ZDD, at least until I get to know you a little better.
- Any nicknames? Does ZDD count? :kitteh:

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? USA.. beyond that, it's kinda boring.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Probably back to Alaska

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Mid 40's




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ESFJ

* What type do you usually test as? ESFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I've taken the Enneargram and scored a 6. Haven't tried the SLOAN, but might get around to it.



Occupation ~ University Helpdesk, 2nd tier support

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. College; History

What is your dream job? I think I'm actually doing it, although I've often thought that I'd make a good chef at a small family restaurant.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. The main thing I noticed while first surfing the PerC site was the odd treatment of ESFJ's. Seems that a lot of folks here have issues with their Mothers (not pointing any fingers, just making an observation). I thought I'd help out the other ESFJ's by offering my view and seeing how that goes. 



Other ~ Perhaps... in time.


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The exit.. kids and crowds creep me out.
Do you collect anything? If you age cigars, does that count?
What are your phobias? Crowded places drive me insane. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Saganaki !!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Helping or taking care of someone, even in a small way. Cooking for a small group that LOVES whatever dish they have requested you cook for them.
What are your top five pet peeves? Not sure if I can come up with 5, but when you are trying to pass a slow car/truck and they speed up to keep you from passing. Insta-road rage !!!!

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## exceedor

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Paul

- Any nicknames?
Not yet.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
The United Kingdom

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Canada (heard the nature over there is amazing)

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
20 (11,5 when I shave)


*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ and about a week though I read some articles once in a while.


* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Like - INTJ, dislike - everybody else :laughing:


*Occupation*

* Employed or Unemployed?
Part time, full time student

What is your dream job?
Something to do with business and behavior.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Obsessed about the things I like, generally pessimistic, believe that humans are irrational social animals, ambitious, hold a PhD in procrastination, strive for perfection, relatively emotional though completely aware of that and thus try (and usually succeed) to limit the impact on my decisions.
To build knowledge about INTJs and their imperfections, have a laugh and a discussion (make sure it's interesting)


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
The cashier (if there's an attractive girl)

Do you collect anything?
Had quite a few of them ''collecting'' habits, though none of them tipped.

What are your phobias?
Crowded places for sure.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Non-spicy Chinese food all the way.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Some classical music, a cigarette 3AM at night and a lot more.

What are your top five pet peeves?
I hate things with the same force so the list would be too long.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Waking up after 3 hour sleep and feeling perfect, going for a short run, going to work that I like, splash the martini hour, meet friends, have a drunkly-deep conversation, meet girlfriend and let the tool find the tool box.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Genuinely adverse of vegetarian food.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Yay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay

​


----------



## Shan

Hello, my name is Rose  But in this community I would prefer to be called Shan, because it isn't connected to anything else. 
I am female, but I don't feel like it. I just feel human.
I was born in Shanghai, but I now live in New York. 
I'm sixteen years old for the next two months. Then I'm not anymore. I wish I acted my age, but I think I have an older soul.
I am a confirmed INFP  (I feel like I belong now!)
I prefer to like all personalities, who am I to judge?
I'm a full time student who really wants to find a job but can't.
I'm really conflicted about my career but my dream job is to be an actress, a working one. But also a foreign diplomat.
About me:
I can't really describe myself... I guess I really care about the world. Earth, people, the animals and the environment. And the solar system. I try not to take myself too seriously but I can't do it 100%, because if I don't, then who will? I think I'm just a big coward but I'm trying to put myself out there. 
I collect pebbles I find in my garden, and also dust on my school workbooks.
I like jello. It is translucent, and tastes like fruit juice. Sometimes it doesn't. I like it when it is cold.
Puppies and my birds give me jollies. And also when my mom hugs me ^w^
My perfect day, (and I have a lot of those) would be when I do nothing. Absolutely nothing.
I'd love to be a vegetarian, but I don't think I can live without eating meat for so long because I'm so used to it. And it has tasty seasoning. 
I'm unsure about Gods or souls in general, but I don't like unreasonable atheists.
Some people just can't live for what they've done. Death isn't the end though.
Premarital Sex- Eh, no opinion.
Good and Bad are very unreliable.
Drugs? I've thought about it, but I just can't bring myself to try anything. I don't like feeling different or not like myself. 
I've never kissed. Period.
Yay for books! And re-reading them.
This is the first time I've posted on a forum :happy:


----------



## hauntology

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?- Abbi
- Any nicknames?- Ecchi by my friends. (don't ask... i odn't like it)

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Umm... Born in Oklahoma, live in japan, studying robotics.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would stay right here. I love it!
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
i'm 20... people think i'm somwhere around 7, except for deeper. Like a philosopher kid with ADD. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP. 3 years now.
* What type do you usually test as?
INFP or ENFP.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Umm... i really like most types, but i love the INTP's!
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram 7w6.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student/ part time worker at cosplay cafe.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
In college studying robotics.
What is your dream job?
A robotics programer that works at night so she can still work at the cafe. :kitteh:

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Hey! I'm abbi, i never really posted in this. Umm... I love sci-fi and horror, anime, (esp. philosophical/emotional ones ala Clannad or Neon Genisis) Err.... i'm an E, but not a strong one so i still get scared aaround people. I can be sadistic, and a huge yaoi/yuri fangirl. haha...



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Books!!!!
Do you collect anything? Umm.... yes. manga
What are your phobias? That someone i know will be hurt and I can't help them.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Err.... I love this fish things you get at the market that are filled with sweet bean inside of fish-shaped pancakes. :crazy:
What would a perfect day be like for you? I go home, se my INTP friend, we watch higurashi and share sushi. <3!
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Umm... I usually am a pescotarian, mostly because it's cheaper here and i really don't approve of some of the thechniques of the meat industry. (no, i'm not a crazy for the animals girl)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls err.... 
Nay/Yay. i like the idea but i just can't belive it.
The Death Penaltym 
Nay. death is still death, no matter who dies.
Premarital Sex 
Yay
People are inherently good 
Nay. People are inherently animals.
Destiny 
err... Nay. Free will!!!!
Done drugs 
I haven't but I am fine with some...
Kissed in the rain 
Nay.
Re-reading a good book
YAY!!!! :kitteh:


----------



## Redwood

*** *What do you preferred to be called?*

By my name.

** Male/Female/Trans?*

Male, though once I was really sick, lost a lot of weight and starting getting trans. (Trans means transparent, right?)

** Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

I was born on the other side of the world to where I now live. I now live in a city that has the same name as the street where I was born. 

** **If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Somewhere warm, with a beach.

** **How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

You know how you always think that people about 25% older than you are old, but you don't think of yourself as old? My perspective on what's old hasn't changed since I was sixteen, so for about half my life I've felt old.

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I've been reading about personalities since I was eight years old and I think I read _Please Understand Me II_ just after it first came out. 
*
* What type do you usually test as?*

I have gotten ENFP every time I've taken the test for years and years.  *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I like everyone, except when they suck.
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm an ENFP with insomnia, which means that I get frustrated from not being as lively as I'd like to be. Dunno why I'm here. Maybe it'll be fun. Maybe I'll learn something that will help me and help me help others.
 *
* Describe your favourite food until you drool.
* 
I really like cooking for people. I love Mediterranean food. And dark, organic chocolate. I know, I'm not being very descriptive, but this is too much like writing a list and that takes the flow out of how I'd normally write. 

** Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

Making people happy. Sex. Other stuff.  

** What are your top five pet peeves?*

Not really into pet peeves. Why is it a good thing to have a readily-available list of stuff you dislike?  
*
* What would a perfect day be like for you?*

Great sleep, morning exercise, morning sex, sunny day, swim at the beach with friends and family, do something that encourages others, play music with friends, family time in the evening, evening sex.
*
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

I'd totally eat vegetarian if I could! But I can't. My body freaks out and I need to eat meat.
*
* God and Souls*

Yeah.
*
* The Death Penalty*

Depends. (No, I don't mean you should get it for incontinence).  
*
* Premarital Sex*

Sex is fun either way, but it's supposed to be for marriage. 
*
* People are inherently good
* 
Nope. 
 *
* Destiny*

I like girls called Destiny.
 *
* Done drugs*

I am totally done with drugs. Okay, to be honest, I never took them. 
 *
* Kissed in the rain*

Yep. 
*
* Re-reading a good book*

I used to, but now I have so many to read and so little time I hardly get to read them once!


----------



## Beach

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?

Beach

- Any nicknames?

Not in this context yet.

* Male/Female/Trans?

Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I live in a medium sized north American city.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Tokyo, to the harajuku district, or maybe old Kyoto.

I like intense experiences, and I respect and am interested in our cultural differences.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am in my mid-thirties, but technically I look younger than one might expect me to. I am not sure how to answer the question about what age I act.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I have been aware of the test since I was a child or teenager, since my mother was interested in them, but I have only recently become interested in this type of personality assessment system (1-2 months).

* What type do you usually test as?

I always test as ENTJ, quite strongly.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't want to answer this right now.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I scored as a 7 on the first test and haven't taken the second.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Over-employed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

University degree, creative and technical degree.

What is your dream job?

Creating beautiful technological, aesthetic, and social solutions.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I want to understand how other strong ENTJ people deal with their intensity and intelligence and feelings. I am especially interested in other ENTJ women and how our experiences relate. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Electronic toys.

Do you collect anything?

Many weird little vintage, witchy things.

What are your phobias?

Not telling u.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Not telling u.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Great conversations, innovations, insight, aesthetic bliss, sex, color, humor, the feeling of really being connected, and a master plan.

What are your top five pet peeves?

1. Stupidity
2. Ignorance
3. Being told what to do by someone I don't respect
4. Emotional manipulation
5. Time

What would a perfect day be like for you?

I don't want to answer this right now.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Vegetarian, but I don't really care about what you eat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Who really knows, but it sounds silly.

The Death Penalty
Depends.

Premarital Sex
Good idea.

People are inherently good
No, but we are not inherently bad either. 

Destiny
We'll see.

Done drugs
What?

Kissed in the rain
Of course.

Re-reading a good book?
Your mom tried to make me look at your baby pics album again last week. Ha ha, just kidding.


----------



## Alymagic

*Umm... Hello there*

*Names/Nicknames:* I prefer Aly
*Male/Female/Trans?:* Female
*Location:* The Mojave Desert. If I could go to any place right now it would be Paris
*Age:* I am 17 and yes and no. I feel very out of place with my age group most of the time because of past experiences shaping me to be a bit more aware of myself than I think others my age are but at the same time I still dress like a teenager, look like a teenager, and, on occasion, act like one. I have a rebellious side to me so i guess I am supposed to feel like I'm older.
*Personality Type:* I am an INFJ and I have been reading about personality theory religiously for a few months
*What type do you usually test as:* Depends on the test. Usually INFJ but i occasionally get INFP or ISFP because i'm very equally N and S (Though usually leaning more towards N) as well as J and P. The I and the F are definite though :wink:
*Favorite/Least favorite type to be around:* This is difficult for me to answer mostly because I am still learning about each type and how to figure out someone else's personality type so for most of my friends, i don't know their type. My boyfriend of almost 3 years is an INTJ (I forced him to take the test) but i actually know quite a few INTJs, most of whom I've had bad experiences with so i suppose you can say it is my favorite but also least favorite.
*Other Personality tests:* For SLOAN i got RLOAI and for the Enneargram I got Type 5 with a Six-Wing (The Problem Solver). Other personality tests? Well apparently if I was in Harry Potter, I'd be a Slytherin but i think that is irrelevant 
*Employed or Unemployed:* Currently Unemployed but hopefully that will change soon
*Education:* Still in High school with plans to go to college and major in Psychology
*Dream Job:*I want to help teenagers, children, and young adults struggling with depression, ptsd (specifically abuse victims), self harm, and other stuff so I suppose you could say therapist
*About me:*I hate when people ask me this. I'm an INFJ who has been struggling with depression since I was 10. I like music, reading, singing, writing, and online gaming. That's about all I can think of. I'm kinda boring
*Favorite section at the toy store:* Electronics because it suits all of my interests and the books are usually right next to it (though I usually don't trust the toy store for books)
*Do I collect anything:* Yes, I've recently taken up stone and crystal collecting mostly for spiritual purposes despite not being religious.
*Phobias:* I have an extreme fear of change, crossing streets, animals and bugs who insist on climbing on me (except pets), large crowds of people i don't know, certain people (whose names I will not mention), and sharp pointy objects.
*Favorite Food:* French Toast with Strawberries. Not going into detail.
*Something that gives me jollies:* Ummmm... cute plushies?
*Top 5 pet peeves:* Ignorant People, People who believe they are better than others, People who push their beliefs on other people, People who believe that lifestyles other than their own are wrong and deserve punishment, and lag on online games. Then again, i think the first 4 all go in the same category.
*My Perfect Day:*Magic Mountain and Strawberry Frozen Yogurt. That's is all
*Vegetarian, Meat, or both:* I couldn't live without meat so therefore I could never be vegetarian. My boyfriend was vegetarian for a while so it was kinda awkward because i always wanted to go to steakhouses. I like fruit though. And carrots.
*God:* Nay
*Souls:* Yay (don't ask me why)
*The Death Penalty:*Yay
*Premarital Sex:* Ummmmm... I suppose yay?
*People are inherently good:* Nay
*Destiny:* Yay
*Done Drugs:* Nay
*Kissed in the Rain:*Yay
*Re-reading good books:* Yay!!!!


----------



## Passepartout

Name - passepartout 
Male/Female/Trans - Female
Location - Europe. If I could go anywhere right this second it would probably be New Zealand. 
Age - 24. Until just a couple of years ago everyone always thought I was much older than I really was, while the last year no one has estimated my age above 20. Maybe I have some Benjamin Button thing going on. And get some alcohol into me and I turn into a 4-year-old.
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
I first became interested in MBTI a couple of years ago while taking a psychology class. If I remember correctly I then tested as an INTP. Just a couple of days ago though I had a more serious analyses done as a guinea-pig for some people taking a course in MBTI and that resulted in INFP, with only a slightly expressed F and a very slightly expressed P. Reading more about it now makes me think INFJ fits me better, as although I would really like to be as flexible as a P, I can be quite anal about things and don't do well with sudden changes at all. And I have been called bossy on more than one occasion when I was younger. 

What type do you usually test as - INxx

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around - not sure about MBTI types, but I generally don't get along well with people who talk a lot and especially very loudly about themselves. People who just seem to assume everyone likes them and will find their stories interesting. I actually like most people I meet though. 

Employed or Unemployed - Employed (studentjob)

What is your education? In college, tell us your major - Liberal Arts degree with economics

What is your dream job - a job in public policy/social security (health care, education, culture, environmental)


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? board games. although I usually like the idea of games better than actually playing it. 
Do you collect anything? no
What are your phobias? none
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I really like Indian and Mexican food. 
Some of the things that give you jollies? a great film, music, running, great party
What are your top five pet peeves? eating noises, bad drivers, being unkind for no reason
What would a perfect day be like for you? get up, go for a run, juice, meet up with a friend for lunch, go to yoga, read, dinner, concert
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian all the way. Can't imagine going back to meat and fish. 


God and Souls god no, souls yes
The Death Penalty no
Premarital Sex yes
People are inherently good yes
Destiny depends on what you consider to be destiny. I believe in callings but I don't think everything is set in stone. 
Done drugs yes
Kissed in the rain yes
Re-reading a good book yes


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

*A Little Bit of Me*

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
Cheeze. Call me Cheeze.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Metro Atlanta, suburbs to be exact. Nothing too special. Still live around that area.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Italy, Switzerland, or England. First two, mainly for scenery. Italy for culture. Switzerland and England out of curiosity (Germany too). England for the interesting people~ 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Let's just say I'm between 15-18, though most people(especially on the internet) get the idea I'm in my early twenties. Normally look like a teenager as well. If I don't have that INTJ 'death glare' on, some people think I look more my age.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ. I think I probably changed as child (just a theory) from an ISFP. I've been reading on this subject for a couple of weeks now and for the past year and a half I've studying (on my own) personality disorders and the like. I'm going into psychology as a minor in college(most likely). 

*** What type do you usually test as?
Every time I've taken the test, no matter the site, I always get INTJ. Just once, however, I got ENTJ as my first possibility but INTJ was also there as my second and I assure you I am /not/ an E. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I haven't been around too many people throughout my life and generally tend not to judge people without knowing them so I could hardly say, but I like other INTJs or NTs in general (especially INTPs), and oddly some ENFP/ESFPs have caught my interest. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
6w5 1w2 3w2, I believe were my results. 

Big 5, primary Inquisitive R(66%)C(66%)O(66%)X(50%)I(68%)

Right Brained: 48%
Left Brained: 56% 

Paranoid |||||||||| 34% 
Schizoid |||||||||||| 50% 
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 66%
Antisocial |||||||||||||||| 62% 
Borderline |||||||||||||| 54% 
Histrionic |||| 14% 
Narcissistic |||||| 30% 
Avoidant |||||||||| 34% 
Dependent |||||||||| 34% 
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||||||| 66% 


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Does school count?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Finishing up high school. Starting college soon. Major/Minor: Biomed/Psychology 

What is your dream job?
Surgeon, cardiologist would be most preferred. 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
What do I want to get out of this forum? I want to study people. See how many are just as weird as I am. Observe how people think. Learn about the different types more accurately. 

Me? I am just a person doing this as a hobby, just predisposing myself to this subject. I have a wide variety of hobbies and interests, very wide. Even as an INTJ, my mind often falls into fantastical thinking, irrational thoughts and such, is that odd? Anyhow... I guess you could say I'm a human overall...
 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Art tools, though I basically loved anything at the toy store except for the dolls and princess stuff.
Do you collect anything? I tried collecting stamps once, it didn't really work out because I stopped caring.
What are your phobias? A bit of acrophobia.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. A nice cheesy slice of pizza or spicy seehk kabobs.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Just to be clear, I have no idea what "jollies" means. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Idiotic people. Racism. Ignorance. Being ignorant /and/ arrogant. Disobedience. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? I wake up around 8AM, the temperature is around 60 degrees F, and the birds are chirping lightly. I spend the entire day doing a couple of my favorite hobbies (painting, sketching, writing, adventuring) and take little walk right before sunset and watch the sun go down. Then eat some pizza and watch a good action/mystery movie (possibly with a person who won't annoy me). 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both are preferable because you wouldn't be able to receive the proper nutrition otherwise.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay.
The Death Penalty Yay if you have absolutely concrete evidence.
Premarital Sex Nay. If you thought about it logically, you could prevent so many problems if you waited til you were married to have sex.
People are inherently good I want to say nay but when you think about all people were born without bad intentions in them. It was just there growth and life that led to it. Yay.
Destiny We create our own destines if that answers the question. 
Done drugs Nay. Unhealthy.
Kissed in the rain Nay.
Re-reading a good book I tend not to re-read books, no matter how much I liked them, mostly because they're mysteries and it ruins everything once you know what happens.

Th-th-that's all folks.


----------



## Hazza

Personal ~

*** Name - Just Hazza will do

*** Male

Age - I am currently 20 (21 in a couple months). I think I do act my age, however that can change depending on the people I am around


Personal(ity) ~

*** I am an INFJ, and I haven't been reading on personality theory for long

*** I am usually an INFJ

*** I am unsure as I don't know how other personality types work yet

Occupation ~

*** Unemployed

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games section
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Stage fright
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Meatlovers pizza
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Martial arts, a good book, a night in with friends
What are your top five pet peeves? People who talk too much, manipulation/deception, idiots, stereotypes, generic people
What would a perfect day be like for you? Reading a book, spending a quiet day with my friends and maybe going out for a little bit
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Preferably meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Nay
The Death Penalty. Nay
Premarital Sex. Maybe
People are inherently good. Yay
Destiny. Nay
Done drugs. Nay
Kissed in the rain. Yay
Re-reading a good book. Yay


----------



## GiaLynn

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Gia
*
*** Female

*Born and raised in Southern California.*

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Italy. I don't know why. There is so much to see there so I guess I would never get bored. 

*Age - *In my early 40's but I look early 30's and act like it, but I also know how to act my age when need be. *

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm not sure of my exact type but I seem to fit ENFJ. I've always been fascinated with the human psyche so I've been reading for many years of all the different types. 

** What type do you usually test as? *ENFJ 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I don't like to be around moody people too much. That can apply to any "type". I've been around extreme moody types my whole life and I'm now in the process of changing that*.

Occupation ~

*** Employed - *Executive asst to the CEO of a large company.*

What is your education? *Some college. Although I'm very intelligent, I did not pursue a degree. I should have.* 

What is your dream job? *Ideally, I would love either to work with children or in the music industry again. 

*About You ~

*** *I'm hoping to get insight into other personality types. I'm at a place where I seem to be rejecting people left and right now because of the hurt I have been through. I used to be a "people person" and a "giver" but now I'm closing off. I still want to be the loving, compassionate, person but I'm finding that is difficult to keep up nowadays.*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *n/a
*Do you collect anything? *Not anymore
*What are your phobias? *I have many. Heights, bridges, being left for someone "better"...*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Extreme arrogance, rudeness, laziness, cruelty, irresponsibility*.
What would a perfect day be like for you? *To be with someone I love and enjoying great food, conversation and hot sex.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Doesn't matter.

*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Maybe haha
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Mild - 420
Kissed in the rain - Haven't done that 
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Elyasis

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *She whose very presence makes one tremble with awe.*
- Any nicknames? *If you can shorten the above without it sounding ridiculous you can call me whatever you like.*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Both/Neither. I'm feeling ambivalent to gender lately.*

Location - 
Where were you originally born? *America. In the sovereign state of Texas.*
Where do you live today? *Sadly in much the same location and region. Not that I dislike the state/country but I'd really love to see the world and interact with other cultures.*
Any interesting story behind that? *God, no. It bores even me to tears.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*So limiting. But if those are the restraints, Someplace like Bora Bora. But with no people of any kind. Especially tourists.*

Age - How old are you? *23 going on 24 in June.*
Do you think you act your age? *Pretty much. I'm not sure I act like everyone my age but I'd have to have MPD to accomplish that.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *1 day old, in the womb. Single minded and looking to divide and conquer.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ. A damn long time but not actively until recent months.*

* What type do you usually test as? *INTJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *ENTP/ENFP/INFP/INFJ/INTP... And now for the ones I LIKE being around. Least favourite type to be around is whichever one is obnoxiously stupid, short-sighted, and wants me to LOVE THEM LONG TIME.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Etype: 5w6. And that's about it besides the "What X of Y are you?" tests of dubious merit.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed. Not by choice but because I'm terrible at interviews. Something about my sterling personality really puts people off.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. G*erman. Least useful major in existence, ja oder nein?*

What is your dream job? *Self-employed writer/programmer of holographic novels. I'm not a big Trek fan but I did really like this idea a lot. It would take choose your own adventure novels to a whole new level.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.





*Minus the mayonnaise and bubble wrap fetish.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Robots! Or almost anything in thinkgeek.*
Do you collect anything? *Not really. Books and games I guess. But I don't just collect them.. I actually use them.*
What are your phobias? *Not much. Just not existing. And anything that would cause me to not exist.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Food? I'm not particular about food. I can take it or leave it.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Oh, you really don't want to know. TRUST ME.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Blind faith, Insecurity, Shallowness, Hang nails, and not knowing something until it's too late!*
What would a perfect day be like for you? 




Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Errr... I partake of both plant and animal matter. I'd replace it with something quicker and more effective but manually eating is required still.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Agnostic Nay.*
The Death Penalty *Big Nay on this one.*
Premarital Sex *Big Yay! All night long. And in to the Day!*
People are inherently good *People are inherently selfish. That doesn't prevent them from doing good or bad to others, however.*
Destiny *Well, as far as physics is concerned but nothing epic and and written about in legend or anything like that.*
Done drugs *Yes, I call them Midol and Aspirin.*
Kissed in the rain *Not that I can recall.*
Re-reading a good book *Not unless I have to for studying purposes.*


----------



## Teresa Larsen

*ME.*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Terry
- Any nicknames? Bear

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Montana but defiantly not a cowgirl.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Europe. I would like to see the history

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.37, Most people see me still as in my mid 20's. I think its because I'm still a dreamer like most that age.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?INFJ

* What type do you usually test as?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? only one type.. MEAN people. or self serving people.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? DISC. Im an IDS



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. some college no major

What is your dream job? Helping people see people.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Im a kind person who see things as they are. People in general are amazing. I never give up and rarely give in. I sometimes say I can rationalize anything. I have a friend that agrees with me on that one. I see the good in most anything but I am easily hurt by intentions I see. I struggle with people who have malice behind intentions and extreme torture from the ability to see it. I respect all by nature and demand none. I have no belief that I am better than anyone. I feel to much and the hardest part of that is I love that part of me. It just gets me in strange situations.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? stuffed animals
Do you collect anything? I have ADD too so sometimes I think I collect everything.
What are your phobias? spiders
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? 
What would a perfect day be like for you? my family laughing with sun and a cool breeze.. hiking in the moutains and then swimming to cool down.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty undecided
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain yay
Re-reading a good book nay


----------



## jenngine

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Jenn

*- Any nicknames?* Yes, but it doesn't make a lot of sense out of context. Inside jokes.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in central Florida, and I have ping ponged from city to city until I ended up further south for my work.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I have always wanted to visit Taiwan, for various reasons, but mainly to experience the Ghost Festival.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* 25. When in good company, I tend to act like a 10 year old. At work I act much older, but the eccentricity slips in from time to time.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFP. I have been interested in personality theory and general psychology for the past 10 years.

** What type do you usually test as?* INFP, but occasionally I will test INTP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I respect INTPs and INTJs immensely, and I have a tendency to surround myself with them. I feel a sort of rare kinship with ENFPs.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I test as 5w6 on the Enneargram. The only other personality assessment I have done is a _very_ in-depth personality analysis done by a professional (I know a guy). The results reflected mostly INFP traits, but at a much more personal level.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* Employed as a graphic designer/ui specialist at a software company.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Web Design & Development, B.S.

*What is your dream job?* As for the occupation, I am doing it right now. I would love to work in a more artistically nurturing environment with people who understand the technicality of graphic design at greater depths than the average person. So likely, a small design firm rather than a large corporation. Money is not a big motivator for me.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I tend to be logical and fiercely opinionated on the outside - but on the inside I just a big ooey gooey pot of emotion and fluffiness. Considering that I, ironically, surround myself with emotionally reserved people, I'd like to meet people who share the same internal workings that I do.


Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Any section that has toys meant for beating people with, e.g. lightsabers.

*Do you collect anything?* Not in particular. My interests shift very quickly, so I try not to put money into things unless I am really serious about it.

*What are your phobias?* Heights.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Duck with a mole poblano sauce. Especially when there is a little extra chocolate - it accents the spices in a dreamy sort of way.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 80's horror movies, comic fantasy novels, terribly decadent reality television

*What are your top five pet peeves?* Ignorance, failure to recognize what "quality" means, socks with sandals, ugly powerpoint presentations, small talk

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sunny, 60 degrees, light breeze, with absolutely nothing on my schedule.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both, I guess? I love food too much to restrict myself. Although, I believe veganism in particular is far too idealistic (even for me).


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay

*The Death Penalty* Ultra Nay

*Premarital Sex* Yay

*People are inherently good* Yay

*Destiny* Nay

*Kissed in the rain* Nay

*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## Rachie

Hi all  I'm new around here and thought that answering these questions would be a decent way for me to introduce myself.

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you prefer to be called? Rachel, Rach
- Any nicknames? Rachy/Rachie

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? BC, Canada
Where do you live today? still in BC

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Maybe Ireland, just because my background is Irish. I'd love to see where my great grandparents were from.

Age - How old are you? 29
Do you think you act your age? nope
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most: I act about 24-25-ish maybe (sometimes 14 even)... mainly because I get really super excited about certain video games and children's movies. 


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I am an ISFJ, and have been reading about personality theory for about 7-8 years.

*** What type do you usually test as? ISFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I think I like them all. My favourites however, might be ISFP and ESFJ



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed as a practical nurse

What is your education? A certificate in nursing, and a BA in psychology
What is your dream job? hmm, there are a few... I'd love to design video game characters (for RPGs), be an organic farmer, and/or be a musician... Note: I do not remotely possess the skill required for these professions, but it sure would be nice!

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

From this forum I hope to gain a deeper understanding of my own, and other, personality type(s). I'm interested to see how each type interacts among their own type and then among other types. Also, this forum just looks fun and interesting... so yeah, I'm mostly here for the fun/interesting stuff  I would describe myself as: a bit childish, sometimes lazy and sometimes active, at times I can be quite shy and social awkward, a bit neurotic, yet open-minded, and forgiving. I'm emotional, and have a hard time dealing with gossip and certain types of judgmental behaviour.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the video game section
Do you collect anything? at work I unintentionally collect pens
What are your phobias? public speaking
Describe your favourite food until you drool. buffalo chicken wings
Some of the things that you give you jollies? kittens and puppies
What are your top five pet peeves? being "on-call" for work as opposed to having a set schedule, profs who spontaneously call on you in class, giving presentations, unnecessary gossiping, and having a cell-phone (so I don't have one).
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up early, drink some amazing coffee, go for a long run (rain or shine), afterwords go for a swim in the ocean, go home and make a nice meal, spend time with family and just relax (ie watch a movie, play some games...etc)
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


----------



## Karch101

Personal ~

*** Name - John


*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Brooklyn NY

Age - 24




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP and i've been reading for about 2 years

*** What type do you usually test as? INTP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like ISFJs, i dont know who i dislike

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Nope



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed Usher at an Off Broadway Theater

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Psych Major, Ex- Acting Major

What is your dream job? Don't have one


About You ~

*** I'm just a dude. I like to chill. I ussually forget one day to the next. I go to work and school and that schedule i really like because i get to watch some shows and hang out with friends then relax on tuesdays and thursdays. I am more social than most INTPs i think. I spent a lot of time working on social skills and so i learned how to BS with people. I have a youtube Channel partly based on INTP stuff. I'm interested in meeting new people and seeing what this forum thing is about. I'm new to forums. So yea, just trying it out . Btw, My Youtube username is Karch101.


----------



## Zilchopincho

Ok, so normally I would be able and willing to write pages and pages in response to these questions, but I will spare thee the and myself the trouble.

** Name* - Anthony
*- Any nicknames?* No, I prefer Anthony, but if you insist I will go along with whatever.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Let me check... Yep still male.

*Location *- I was born at the Los Alamitos Hospital in Southern California. I have lived all my life in the North Orange County are of Southern California frequently moving from house to apartments back and forth. It is my home and I am so lucky to live in a place like this. Although it often gets hot and there's only two seasons here(hot and not hot) I like it here. Everything I would ever need is here. I can be snowboarding in the morning and then surfing in the afternoon -not that I do those things... However I so desperately want to see the world. Anywhere is fine, although cooler places attract me more. Even just other places in America. If I wasn't financially restricted, you can bet your ass I would go on a road trip to all 50 states.

*Age *- I am 18 soon to be 19. I do not act my age. I am pretty mature for my age and am often mistaken to be older. I still have moments where I am a confused teenager, but those are far and few in between. I believe I would resemble someone in there thirties. I can be a grown up when I need to, but still have bouts of Naiivety and immaturity.

Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type?* I am an INFP in every way. I read a post on here where I was dumbfounded by how true it rang to me. It was posted by OrangeApple and it was called INFP Guide/Description

** What type do you usually test as?* INFP 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Can't really say, I'm not really an expert. I believe that I had a bad experience with an ESTJ though. I generally like everyone except mean and selfish people.

*Other tests?* I am a type 5 and I also scored high on 4 and 9 equally. Not sure what those ones entail yet -looking in to it. Also scored as a RCUAI whatever that means.

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* I still might be employed to a summer job from last summer...

*What is your education?* Going to a junior college. Not sure what to major in. I am trying to find a career that I will love for the rest of my life.

*What is your dream job?* Well, either something in Astronomy or the next best science fiction writer. I don't have the math skills to cut it in astronomy, and I like it as a hobby. We will just have to see about the other 

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Well, I joined this forum because I really want to figure myself out before I commit to any kind of permanent lifestyle or get "settled". I was looking at INFP stuff on google and like a drunk finds the perfect bush to pee behind, personality cafe was a pleasant surprise. After reading some of the posts and threads and getting the general feel of the site, I decided to join. Discovering more about my behavior and the way others work and understanding it all is more than enough reason for me to join. One of the most basic things we need in life is each other right? So why not be able to understand each other as well?

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Probably the Video game section. I love me my video games.

*Do you collect anything?* Books I suppose. I'm not collecting them as much as I want to read 'em all and build up my own personal library. Oh, and also Nazi scalps.

*What are your phobias?* I have a slight fear of heights. Mainly when safety is a concern. Especially when looking over the edge of tall things. I can keep it under control, but I don't because sometimes it feels good to be afraid of something. The funny thing is, I really want to go skydiving or paragliding. Also, spiders freak me out a bit. I used to think I wasn't afraid of spiders, but I have decided that based off of my reactions that I fear spiders that can get me. Daddy long legs in the corner of the room are fine. They are my friends. But garden spiders, black widows, and shit like that can go straight to hell. I dread having to take out the trash at night because it is dark and there are bushy trees that make for excellent web spots near my house. Whenever I run into a spider web, my immediate reaction is to freak out and flail my arms and hit myself all over. I then do a 3 minute check to make sure nothing is on me. As long as spiders keep their distance, so will I.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I can't choose between my children. I like exotic and spicy foods like curry. Sushi is great. Fish is great. Potatoes are great. Food in general is great. However, tomatoes and horseradish can perish in the eternal fiery lake. But I can deal with ketchup.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Frivolous Jockularies. Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! Andy Samberg. Monty Python. Telephone Pictionary. etc.

*What are your top five pet peeves?* The funny thing about pet peeves is that you never think of them until it is bothering you. Though I find reality tv to be quite annoying. that and when people take too long to explain something I intuit very easily.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It would take me quite a while to imagine a perfect day. But it would most likely involve a very good meal and the night sky. And lots of coniferous trees!

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat. Lots and lots of meat. Veggies too. But there's a lot you can do with meat.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* I am pretty rooted in the christian church so yeah.
*The Death Penalty* Not sure, I lean to the side of nay
*Premarital Sex * Nay is Ideal, but not likely. Have already failed, but will try to abstain. It will be challenging.
*People are inherently good* Well duh...
*Destiny* It would take me a while to explain this one so I will just say nay. Or is it yay?
*Done drugs* Yay. Might do 'em again. Depends on the situation and the people and the availability. I am not one to actively seek drugs though. I guess I am the mooch friend.
*Kissed in the rain* I have, but not in the way I would like to imagine.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay to the tenth power. I love books. I keep them clothed, fed, and put a shelf over their heads. I tuck them in at night and make sure they have no creases on their spines. 

And well that's it.


----------



## Zeev801

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Ze'ev
- Any nicknames?

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Melbourne, Australia
Where do you live today? Pasadena, CA
Any interesting story behind that? I moved here for the job.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? To Dublin to retrace the steps of James Joyce

Age - How old are you? 50
Do you think you act your age? Some of the time ...
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Sometimes I feel like a three-year-old.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ. About 2 years

*** What type do you usually test as? INFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Most favorite: ENFJs, INFJs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Type 1w2



Occupation ~ Historical editor

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. PhD in History

What is your dream job? Playwright


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm introspective, reflective, reliable, loyal, try to be as mature as I can be (not always easy ...), prefer interacting with a few people, not large groups. Know three languages fluently. Have lived in 4 countries. Have a multiple perspective on cultures. Love discussing emotions and relationships.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Snakes, scorpions, rats, heights
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Viennese schnitzel. Viennese pastries ... yummy!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Intimacy (all kinds), a healthy relationship, my work (most of the time ...), art, music. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Smugness, arrogance, insensitivity, injustice, violence
What would a perfect day be like for you? To hang out with my SO
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## OkayKay

*Name -* 
Kay Aik, but you can call me Kay 
*Any nicknames? -* I've had a couple, but some of my friends call me Agent K due to the difficulty in pronouncing my name when they first knew me, and it stuck! 

*Male/Female/Trans? -* 
Definitely male HAHA!

*Location -* 
Singapore. I've lived my whole life in Singapore, even now when I'm in college and the journey back is 2 hours. It's a really small country, and I'm proud to be a citizen of Singapore, so I can't complain much about my lifestyle in this small cosmopolitan city.

*Age -* 
I'm 21, but people sometimes comment that I look like 18!  
I can act like I'm 21, but I think most of the time I act like I'm 17 or 18... when I'm with my friends and start whining and acting a bit crazy! The things that are bothering me and the way that I handle them also makes me feel 17 or 18.



Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? -* 
INFP, and proud to be one! I've been reading on this topic for around 3 years, so I guess this is the next logical step to widen my scope.

*What type do you usually test as? -* 
Always INFP. My four components are very high - around 70+ % for each.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? -*
Honestly I have no idea because hardly anyone in my circle of friends care about this kind of stuff.



Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed? -* 
Unemployed. _See below._

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. -* 
I'm in college right now, majoring in Information Engineering, although I very much would like to switch over to Mass Communications from next semester onwards.

*What is your dream job? -* 
Definitely a musician. It's something that I love very much and it'll be totally awesome to make it as a lifelong career. I write songs in my free time and have received pretty good feedback from people, so I'm very encouraged to pursue more of this stuff. Singapore, though, is not a good place to start a music career.


About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. -*
I would describe myself as a young, active dude involved in many sports and cultural activities. For those who don't know me well, they would probably think I'm a shy, reserved, but still approachable guy. As for my friends, they would say I'm VERY emotional, and that I think way too much.

I'm here because I want to find out more about myself. I've had a few fundamental problems in my life I need to solve and I want to find ways that I can handle them well and not compromise my comfort and values at the same time. A well-established community would be the way to go.


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? -* 
To be honest, I don't have many toys, and I don't recall much about my childhood.

*Do you collect anything? -* 
I used to collect all sorts of currency, but I guess it stopped after the novelty has worn off.

*What are your phobias? -* 
None in particular, but I hate being lonely.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool. -* 
Pasta, aglio olio style! The fragrance of the garlic, olive oil and chillies are simply heavenly! 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies? -* 
Football (aka soccer), music, songwriting, friends

*What are your top five pet peeves? -* 
Cockiness, pretending that I'm invisible, raising one's voice... Can't think of anything else.

*What would a perfect day be like for you? -* 
Going out on a date with a significant other. Just a date of any kind. Unfortunately, I don't have a significant other, ever. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? -* 
I'm a self-professed veggie lover, but I also can't imagine myself surviving without meat, so I'd say both.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* This is a question I'm currently struggling with.
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Nay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Nay


----------



## Letmethink...

Hi! I just registered today!
I never really had a nickname, so I think it's up to you to find a fitting one. You can call be by my username for now. 
I am a female. I was born in the Czech Republic, lived in the United States for a few years, returned to the Czech Republic, and now I am momentarily studying in France. Well, if I could go anywhere I would got study psychology and philosophy at Oxford, which is my dream. (I'm not saying it's realistic). 
I don't feel comfortable asking the age question :-D. But if you guess it right I will confirm it.
I am an INFJ with an INTP older brother, resulting in an over-average introverted thinking function. I usually test as INFJ, but sometimes come out as an INTJ. I have been reading into Jung's typology for about a year and a half. I have some objections towards the MBTI tests. 
I am very changeable and complicated (who isn't?) and hope to meet new people here! I am literally fascinated by you!!!
Favorite section in toy store. Art supplies! 
I collect thoughts.
I fear myself more than anything else.
Hmm.. I can't decide!!! I love food!
I'd prefer the vegetarian diet. But I love bacon, can't help it.
I don't know the answer to the last questions, because I would naturally say: "It depends on how you define those words." 
So there is me!!! Let's move on....


----------



## ynajem

So I finally made an account on here, this is my first post.

Personal ~​
** Name - *My name's Yousif, and I prefer to be called by either my name or whatever internet alias I have present at the time.*
- Nickname?* Nope. Not yet.*

* Male.

Location - *I was born in Egypt, but then when I was young my mom and dad took me to California. I lived there til I was...12-ish, and then moved back to Egypt again. So, now I'm living in Egypt.
- It's hard to pick one. I like travelling, especially to the European areas. I'd probably like to go back to Amsterdam for a little while, I only spent like two days there.
*
Age -* I'm 17. I'm not really sure if I act my age or not, but the response is usually "you seem older".*



Personal(ity) ~

** I'm an ENTP. I've been reading about these types since last year-ish. *

* What type do you usually test as? *ENTP. This ONE time I was an ENFP, and it was the first time I tested. Every other time turned out to be an ENTP, and when I read about the 4 cognitive functions, ENTP seemed to fit more.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *You know, if there's anything I've learned from this, it's that whether or not I like a person has nothing to do with the type, but rather what they do with their type. For example, I have two ESFJ friends. One of them I don't really mind, and the other one I secretly get pretty annoyed by sometimes. Honestly, though, I find that people who are dominantly Fe unsettle me whenever they're experiencing an intense emotion. Especially if it's unwarranted anger. I open myself up a little more to extroverted intuitive types though, one of my really good friends is an ENFP. I really like hanging out with introverts sometimes, my INTP best friend being an example.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Haven't taken 'em.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed, still in High School.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Well, I remember when I was reading about my types and found out about the dominant Ne, I thought, "that makes sense." I sort of instinctively see things from all sorts of perspectives, sometimes vocalizing a list of subsequent"what-if's" in my speech. I guess it's also safe to say that I'm creative, I like making art and writing scripts, that sort of thing. I also have this craving knowledge, I like learning things. I wish I knew everything, ever. Seriously, it would be friggin' cool to be a famous polymath or something. You know how when you wake up in the morning all itchy and gross, and getting under the shower makes you feel all nice and new? That's exactly what learning something big is like to me.
ENTP's are usually described as anti-social. I like being with people, but I guess people usually get unsettled by some of the "weird" things I have to say (especially the overly-religious types). People have described me as argumentive, or "against everything". I'm a bit of a non-conformist, but I try not to shoehorn my ideals into every conversation. However, if somebody says something stupid, I'll be glad to let them know.
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
*I don't go to the Toy Store.*

Do you collect anything?
*Nah, that takes some dedication and care more than I'm probably capable of.*

What are your phobias?
*Heights. That's all I really can think of. But even then, I still enjoy roller-coasters and stuff, just for the thrill.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Until I drool? Oh man, that's gonna take a while. Can I just skip the drool part? Because I like all foods, really.
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
*"Jollies"? As in, things I like? I like winning an argument, I like improving my skills, I like listening to a really good song, watching a good movie. I like friends who kinda think on the same level as me. Stuff like that.*

What are your top five pet peeves? 
*In no particular order 1. Hard-headedness/Narrow-mindedness. 2. Control 3. Slowness 4. Pretentiousness 5. Stupidity I have WAY more pet peeves, but these are the only 5 that come to mind at this time.
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I have no idea. Probably a day where everyone acknowledges that I'm the best at everything ever, and then I get a huge ego-boost out of it or something, and then I proceed to do whatever the Hell I want. It's a stupid selfish fantasy, but hey, it's the perfect day for ME, isn't it?*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I eat whatever tastes good, I literally just...do not care. Supposedly vegan is "healthier", but hey, whatever it is, I'm gonna eat to much of it and get out of shape anyways. It's what I do. So I might as well just eat whatever my face thinks is gonna taste good.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay, *for now, anyways. I'm agnostic, but I don't believe in any of the current organized religions. Is there some sort of a creator though? Maybe? We'll find out.*
The Death Penalty
Nay**
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Nay
Destiny
Yay
Done drugs
Nay
Kissed in the rain
Nay
Re-reading a good book
Nay*


----------



## Night & Day

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Daisy and if given any names, they should be respectful.
- Any nicknames?
Bani, Dusk

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female, Gray-A

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was born in SoCal and still live here. If I could go anywhere, It'd be a place free of social customs (etc) but with respected rules/laws.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 17 and I certainly act my age. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP, 3 years

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I can be around anyone as long as I'm comfortable. My least favorite tend to be xSFP's.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Sociotype ILI, 6w5



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. High school dropout 

What is your dream job? Psychologist, pilot


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm far from social. I make many mistakes. I aim for improvement. I hope to get any interesting information from this forum.



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? I don't go to toy stores.
Do you collect anything? Clothes?
What are your phobias? Being tickled or being forced against my will
Describe your favorite food until you drool. Anything delicious
Some of the things that you give you jollies? When I notice something I like or something positive, it fills me with positivity and hope.
What are your top five pet peeves? Acting on emotions (me or others), being closed to reasoning or empathy (me & others), and I don't know what else. Random things are annoying.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Getting good things accomplished
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Tempting but nay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## ENTPfemme

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games, barbies, water pistol section?, electronic games, i dunno, all of it, I love toy stores dammit
Do you collect anything? dirt. I have a jar of dirt from Jamaica from 1990. It looks like micro shells but I coin it my jar of dirt  I also collect watches but I don't have a ton i am good at telling counterfeits usually of one brand in particular. I collect shoes too, but that started more a few years ago, it's a new thing
I have a dream of collecting chess sets on every trip I take out of country. So far I have only one, I haggled hard for it in a dark Jerusalem market. It is completely hand crafted, pieces of olive wood it is beautiful with an intricate mosaic mother of pearl and more olive wood pieces in the casing. The pieces are wrapped in pages of an Israeli newspaper from my trip and the paper has long since yellowed. There is more to this story of the chess set but I would tell it in person. Funny.
What are your phobias? Small crammed spaces. My dad played a trick on me when I was little and I will panic if locked into some really dark small place
also being held underwater against my will.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I just don't have one. I have many. Seafood, like scallop dishes I'm pretty crazy for that, and salmon etc. Lamb, grilled or stewed love it a lot, crunchy stuff with dips, lots of salads, veggies, love my veggies. Usually cooked or at least steamed or stir fried. It is mood dependent. Euro foods always, comfort foods for me. I love so many other kinds of ethnic food too.. Not spicy though, low on the spice. Indian foods, like butter chicken etc. And fresh na'an bread made in a proper indian restaurant in the city. Thai, I went through a big Thai phase. Sometimes just a big sloppy burger with everything on it. A bit of heat can be okay in my food, but not usually. I'm not that person trying to prove I can eat super suicide wings to impress my buds. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Things that make me laugh are peoples RL blunders. I know that sounds so mean, but me and my brother would constantly pick mistakes up of people give each other the look and smirk. We never got caught most times. I think that is why I miss him so much sometimes. He was a lot like me.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Bad Drivers
Rude Store Personal
Telemarketers from India in particular
People who lie and pretend they didn't and think you didn't notice
People who talk real loud on their cell phones to impress you, that is retarded

I grew up with 2 dogs, not at the same time. Then when I moved out I acquired 1 cat, then I wanted another cuddly thing so I got cat 2. Charles and Fiona.


What would a perfect day be like for you? Being with the person i love dancing, travelling, enjoying the small things in life aswell
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both... Yes all this here. Cooking and painting again. I have my easel and my paints and brushes somewhere. I just never have the darned time!!!! I love painting.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls : ?
The Death Penalty : Not mine to select
Premarital Sex : Not a good idea
People are inherently good : their potentials are, but reality not really always
Destiny : Yup
Done drugs : Yes
Kissed in the rain: No, I don't think ever... weird
Re-reading a good book : Yay definitely. Not cover to cover just certain sections or whole chapters but not the entire book again in the proper order anyway


----------



## bottleitup

Personal ~​
** Name -**Spencer
- Any nicknames? - nope! Honestly though, if you think of one I could care less what you call me.

* Male/Female/Trans? - male

Location - I was born in a suburb of Philadelphia and I still live there... nothing really interesting, lol.
If I could go anywhere in the world, I would go to Australia -- as long as I could bypass the plane ride. *:tongue:*It's a place that's far off and interesting and overall just kind of awesomely exotic and it looks like there would be a lot of things to do there.**

Age - I'm 15, but I'd hope I'd be considered as acting more mature than that? I definitely have a lot of teenage moments and I'm really moody but I think overall my demeanor is more mature than my age, I think.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP & as of right now, about 3 hours!

* What type do you usually test as?
All the tests I've taken so far say INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't know enough about this stuff yet to make that type of judgement -- nor do I really have any clue what the people I'm around are like either, lol.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
On the Enneargram I was type 2w1.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed high school student~

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
About to finish my freshmen year in high school right now.

What is your dream job?
Teacher, counselor or psychiatrist.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I think I'm sarcastic and generally have a pretty easy-going sense of humor; I'm trustworthy and a good friend. I'm kind of neurotic. I have a lot of sympathy towards people, even if others would deem them undeserving of it. I hope to learn more about myself and how my mind ~works~ from this forum -- and maybe meet a few new people along the way. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? It was always anything that had stuffed animals!
Do you collect anything? Nope!
What are your phobias? DEATHLY afraid of heights and rats/mice, also scared but to a lesser degree of snakes and spiders.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Spaghetti and meat sauce -- my computer is *already* covered in a pool of drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music, the beach, 2AM skype calls, long walks, nights that are quiet and where I can stay home in my pajamas.
What are your top five pet peeves? People that yell, pretentiousness, hypocrites, bad grammar and disrespectful people.
What would a perfect day be like for you? I spend the wholeeeee day at the beach.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay*


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Personal ~

*** Name - Heidi
- Any nicknames? Nah. Hard to have a nickname when your name is only five letters long. 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? South Carolina, USA
Where do you live today? Back in SC for now. Left for a while.
Any interesting story behind that? Nope. Got married, left state. Came to my senses, came back. EOS.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Texas. We have family there.

Age - How old are you? Over 40.
Do you think you act your age? That depends on the circumstances. If the situation is serious (like work) I act like an old lady. If you get me around my husband or my best girl friend, then I act like a teenager.

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTJ. I have known this for years. I retake this test about every three years. Hasn't changed once. I read up on this every now and then to keep me focused on why I behave as I do and to help me understand how to best relate to others.

*** What type do you usually test as? ISTJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Hmm. Hard to say. After all my years of dealing with all personality types I like to think I can get along with just about anyone. There are characteristics people posses which I dislike. For instance those who are close minded, or who are not team players. Slackers at any level. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* None that I can recall.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 3 years of college. Have not graduated. I was studying marketing and arts.

What is your dream job? Owning my own business which allows me to be creative.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am usually the quiet observer until I feel I must answer. I hope to gain insight into my own character by relating to the posts of other members. It would be nice to not be the "oddball" in the group for a change. I tend to be level headed in stressful situations. I try to be the calming port in the storm. I hope to be better able to relate to others as a result of spending time in this forum.


----------



## Hanz

Personal~​* Name - Hannah
- Any nicknames? Hannah is fine, but sometimes my friends like to call my Wongy occasionally 

* Male/Female/Trans? Female 

Location - I'm British born Chinese (Cantonese), the middle part of UK
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'd love to visit Hong Kong, the first and last time I visited there was when I was 5 years old. But I'd like to visit Japan, South Korea and various parts of America along with other places too 

Age - 17 (soon 18 yay ^_^)
To be honest, I find myself too mature in comparison to my class mates occasionally. But I can be really friendly and have a laugh of course. Maybe in early/mid 20s? 

Personal(ity) ~

* INFJ , I became aware it when I was 16, nearly 2 years.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't normally ask my friends to take the test but the ones I have asked, tends to be ENFJs
On a general basis I get along with most people.

The Enneargram, 4w3 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed (unless you count employed as me helping out my parent's take away sometimes)

What is your education? Finishing my A levels - studying Art, Photography, Maths

What is your dream job? To become a 3D animator/visual effects artist for films or gaming


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'd describe myself as; artistic, quiet, shy, determination, future-orientated. day dreamer/deep thinker and probably others but I don't want to sound big headed ._. '' 

I'm always fond of discovering more about myself and INFJs within a situations eg relationships. I search about them often and I end up coming back to here often so I decided to sign up, so I could express my views on a certain topic. It's just nice to encounter someone like minded to strike an interesting topic with. (That I hope)

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
I don't know XD Anything I could find interactive! Arty stuff and puzzles, then I love my cuddly stuffed animals <3 Or weird random gadgets. BUT barbies/ dolls are just a not my thing haha 
These day I just look at the video game section 

Do you collect anything?
I like collecting coins with interesting images (the tail side, I don't know what's it called) that I don't normally see on English pound coins. And train tickets (I travel often), manga books, anime, anything panda related stuff ^_^ 

What are your phobias? Spiders x_x, failure, loneliness

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Desserts in general <3333

Some of the things that you give you jollies? doing art, writing on my blog, making close friends, exploring

What are your top five pet peeves? narrow minded, manipulate others, inconsiderate, lying, no self respect 

What would a perfect day be like for you? spending time with the special someone, no conflict or worries from anything

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm more on the meat side - sorry vegetarians >.<

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I'm agnostic XD
The Death Penalty - Nay 
People are inherently good - I mainly see the good in people, yay
Destiny - you make your own destiny mainly but sometimes it can be only up fate on certain situations, so maybe
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay ^_^
Re-reading a good book - Not atm, but I'm planing on reading 48 laws of power with a friend too (interesting book btw!!)


----------



## Slate Grey

Personal ~


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
- Any nicknames?
Jonathan. People usually default to Jon, but I don't like that as much.


** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I was originally born and still live in Canada. The story's not too interesting, but I wish it was.
I would love to go on a Scandinavian tour, especially Iceland and the Faeroe Islands. The harsh landscapes and grey weather are lovely .


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 19. As far as acting my age, though, it depends on what part of me you're talking about. I see myself being about 24, but then some part of me refuses to grow up. People usually have a hard time guessing my age, but they usually say mid 20's.






*Personal(ity) ~*


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I am an INFJ. I've known for 2 years now, and have been reading up on personality theory ever since.


** What type do you usually test as?*
I almost always test as INFJ, but I've goten INFP before. 


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Honestly, it depends on how healthy they are. I'd like to think I could get along with all the types. However, I have a specific fascination with INTJs and ISFP's. My friends and aquaintances are mostly INTPs, INFP's and ENFJs.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram 4w5. But upon further research, I've decided I'm a 4w5-5w4-9w8 so/sx/sp.


*Occupation ~*
* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, sadly. Darned economy.


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm a high school graduate.


*What is your dream job?*
A travel writer and hobby artist.


*About You ~*


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a dreamer, a romantic, an artist. I like to experience life through many peoples' perspectives- see things from the vantagepoint of others, and hopefully learn something life changing. I'm not a very quick-witted person, but people keep saying I have a good sense of humor. I don't know whether or not to believe them. I'm oreinted toward socializing, but also incredibly shy. I love the natural world and enjoy feeling part of it. I'm a deeply spiritual person, a Jesus freak and a church-goer, and for me that entails loving others and appreciating them on a spiritual level. I try my best to get along with everyone I meet, but I'm kind of awkward, so I don't make friends too quickly.


While I'm here I want to get a full perspective of all the different types, and to hopefully learn something about myself that I didn't already know or suspect (which is growing more and more difficult all the time). 


*Other ~*




*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The section with all the variety packs- marbles, dice, dominos, spare game pieces, blocks... I love vintage toys and things that come in a variety of shapes and colors.


*Do you collect anything?*
Rocks, bottlecaps, little miscellaneous items that catch my eye.


*What are your phobias?*
I'm desperately afraid of deep water- almost drowned once. Not much other than that.


*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
A thick, tender, juicy angus burger fresh off the grill with melty, gooey pepper jack cheese, fried onions and mushrooms, fresh garlic, lettuce, juicy tomatoes, pickles, hot banana peppers and mayo .


*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Monstrous thunderstorms with a cup of green tea and a book by candle light, and road trips.


*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Preachy quotes (and haughty people who quote them)
Obnoxious cursing
People who pick at my table manners
Mistakes on maps
Renting a DVD only to find it's been scratched half to death.


*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A completely indulgent romantic day out with the girl of my dreams (yet to be discovered).


*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'm a meat eater, but I appreciate and love a lot of vegetarian foods.


*Other Other ~ *
*Yay or Nay?*


God and Souls... Yay
The Death Penalty... Nay
Premarital Sex... Nay
People are inherently good... Nay
Destiny... ummm? More like freedom of choice with a predetermined fate? idk. Yay.
Done drugs... Nay
Kissed in the rain... Nay 
Re-reading a good book... Yay (but only after I've half forgotten the characters/plot)


----------



## mcmjennyc

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *My Name Is Jennifer but I Like to be called Jen or Jenny* 
- Any nicknames? 

*** Male/Female/Trans? *I am a Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Wow...do you have time? I guess I will go with the short version.... Born in Delaware at an AirForce base, Then to Rapid City SD from 1-32 years. With a short stop for 4 years in PA to pickup a Husband and GA to give birth to first baby girl. Now in Omaha NE getting ready to move to NC next Week. At the Present moment I just want to be in North Carolina. My husband moved ahead with his job transfer and I stayed behind for the kids to finish school. It's been a rough 6 weeks, but it is about to come to an end next week! *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I am 37 but I still feel like I am im my early 20's. I don't feel my age that is for sure. Some of my closest friends feel the same way.*




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*My personality type is ESFP. I have only been studing this for 2 weeks. I must tell you I have Multiple Sclerosis, Anxiety and Adult ADHD. I have been lightly been smoking synthetic marajuana for the last 7 weels with my Doctors blessing. It has given me the ability to erase all of the Anxiety and ADHD and it seems to also be helping with my MS. I am a Married Mother of 2, I consider myself very conservative. This is huge for me to been able to discover this.*

*** What type do you usually test as?

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I have no idea I just started this new discovery for me. I think I am attracted to INTJ*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I think I took an IQ test once but I don't remember the results, after taking this test I am very curious to know about others*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*What? Unemployed......Um I rasie a family...taking care of 2 daughters that have anxiety and ADHD and a husband who is INTP*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Some College*

What is your dream job?
*To be a Medical Doctor*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Like I said above, I am 37 mother of 2 great kids. I just discoverd all this. To be quite honest I have yet to know what I hope to get from this forum. I was Diagnosed with MS 5 years ago, talk about a life changing event!*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*My Favriot section at the toy store is...........The whole think... I want it ALL*
Do you collect anything?
*I just changes my life by giving 17 bags to goodwill and 2 trips to the dump. I chose to keep the following
1. A bucket of really old stamps
2. Boyds Bears figurines ( I think I will start giving as gifts.
3. Pictures of my froends and family
4. Records and 8 Tracks
*
What are your phobias?
*Leaving children motherless.....is that a phobia?*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Oh Come on......................Just one?*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Gambling till I loose my money
Watching my TV Shows
Hugging my Children*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*Whiners
Judgers
Lyers
Stealers
Fackers
Cause at one time of the other I have been one. Is it a refelection of my self loathing? Maybe that is why I am here?*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*No Worries...Off my Synthetic Marajuana, I feel I am crippled with Self Loathing, Anxiety and ADHD*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I do eat both.....However I just got an idea to find in the bible where god commands us to use the animals for food*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Beyond Yay...or I'm going crazy!*
The Death Penalty*One question I get exhausted of trying to think of my answer*
Premarital Sex* I was a Yay, but I perferred my girls waited....but for crying out loud if they do decide to I want to help protect them.*
People are inherently good *Most people are but then there are those that choose to follow Evil, Satan, what ever you want to call it.*
Destiny *Yes....I believe an am called to a higher purpose, just figure it out yet? Any suggestions?*
Done drugs* ummmmm.....look above*
Kissed in the rain* No I wish!*
Re-reading a good book *Lis**tened to the hunger game series 3 Times. My ADD make reading a task but I love to listen to audio books*


----------



## Lovely_Rey

*Hi everyone, I'm new here and replying to this thread is much easier to introduce myself, I can't ever think of ways of introducing myself.*
Personal ~
​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name is Regine. I didn't like my name for a long time, but I really like it now. Its different from any other name.
- Any nicknames?
I have a few nicknames, but I don't like any of them, I'm usually too busy trying to get people to pronounce my name correctly. (Its pronounced Ray-Jean by the way.)

* Male/Female/Trans?
I'm female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was originally born in Los Angeles, but my family moved to Georgia when I was still a baby. Right now I'm staying at my boyfriend's house. I'm not sure where I would go in the present moment, probably somewhere that I could relax and take my mind off my current troubles. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 23 right now, I think I act my age in certain ways, but not in others. Although I'm young I'm not much of a party person, I don't go out to clubs and I don't socialize much. I do still go through things trying to start my career and sort out my personal life.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

My personality type of INFP, I used to study it a few years ago, but I'm trying to get back into it.

* What type do you usually test as?

I usually get INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I'm not sure, I've got to research different personality types more. I know its hard for me to be around people who are really extroverted. I'm really shy and I second guess myself around them often.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I haven't taken them yet but I will soon! :kitteh:


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

I'm currently unemployed but I'm actively seeking work. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I graduated college recently. I got my Bachelor of Fine Arts. My major is Media Arts and Animation. I do 2d animation.

What is your dream job?

My dream job is to work for a really successful animation studio. I know a lot animators say Disney, but they are one of the top animation studios in the world, so I guess I'd say working for Disney.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm not a very talkative person, and it takes a while for me to warm up to people and get comfortable being myself around them. I always find myself second guessing myself and it stops me from doing all sorts of things that I'd like to do. For example I'd really like to make more friends and network to help my career, but my social anxiety stops me before anything begins. 

What I want from this experience is to try to understand more about myself and to accept that part of myself. I want to be more confident and make better decisions. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

I like the barbie section, because I like to see how much girl's toys have changed since I was little. That and its just fun to see.

Do you collect anything?

I don't collect a lot of things, but I guess I collect certain video games, books, and yarn. I crochet and knit a lot, so I have a ton of yarn. I try to just use what I have (and I'm pretty good at it), but when I see yarn on sale its hard to stop myself from getting it.

What are your phobias?

I'm not a big fan of bugs, especially bugs that live in large groups like bees. I'm always afraid I'll be swarmed by them.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Cheesecake. I freaking love cheesecake.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

I know its strange, but watching people do dumb and reckless things. I'm a big fan of those blooper shows, or watching people do dumb stunts. I always wonder what you make them want to do stuff like that.

Playing violent video games when I'm angry, it just feels satisfying to let go of some of the aggression.

Reading mythologies from other cultures. Especially Greek/Roman. The stories are so interesting to me.


What are your top five pet peeves?

People who are really loud. ( I don't mind that someone is enjoying themselves, but its annoying.)
Celebrities that don't do anything (I don't understand why them have so much attention, it frustrates me)

I can't think of anything specific right now, but I know I have more than two...

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Waking up early and having a nice breakfast with my friend and family. Then going out and doing something together. It could be a family vacation or just hanging out with my friends.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both. I try not to be too picky about what I eat. There's so much food in the world and I want to try it all.

This was fun, I hope I get to know a lot more of you better.*


----------



## Ellis Bell

Personal ~




Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I’m in Philadelphia, PA, but I grew up all over the place due to what my dad did for a living. Order is: Tokyo, Japan; Singapore; Tokyo, Japan; suburbs of Philadelphia; Virginia for college; Brooklyn, NY; Philadelphia, PA



If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I’ve always wanted to go to Scotland. I’ve been to England many times but I’ve been itching to go to Scotland for a while.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I’m 28, but I think I sometimes act younger—I’m not married, no children, still working an entry-level job. I’m a little bit behind other people my age because I had a few false starts in my early 20s. So I’m probably early 20s?




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an ISTJ; I’ve been reading up on MBTI for about 6 months

*** What type do you usually test as?
Equally as ISTJ or INTJ, but I go with ISTJ because I identify better with Si.



What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ENFPs are exhausting, as are ESFJs. Favorites are ISTJs, INTJs, ISTPs, ESFPs, ESTJs, ESTPs.
 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
N/A


Occupation ~



Employed or Unemployed?
Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Working on my Master’s degree in biomedical writing. In college I majored in English and history, though. Interesting to see where my career path has taken me.

What is your dream job?
Medical copyeditor or writer; novelist


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Extremely introverted ;I know it’s tough for people to really get me because I don’t get close to many. Yet I consider myself very smart and ambitious. I spend a lot of time in my head; I’m not like a lot of people I know, certainly. I’m interested in this forum to gain a deeper understanding of MBTI theory; I’ve come across some interesting people on here.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Sports equipment
Do you collect anything?
Books.
What are your phobias?
I’m fearless.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Don’t really discriminate.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Typos and unintentional misspellings that change the meaning of the sentence, eg, “I’m looking for someone to compliment me” on a dating website.
What are your top five pet peeves?
1) Stupid, incompetent people. 2) People who talk, talk, talk, and talk all day to get to the end of the sentence 3) People who are overly emotional. Can’t think of any more.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay
The Death Penalty
Yay
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Yay-nay
Destiny
Iffy
Done drugs
Nay
Kissed in the rain
Nay
Re-reading a good book
Yay.


----------



## Slysmartie

*Personal ~*
*
* Name *- _Slysmartie... sticking with the username! It's what I usually use online anyway._
- Any nicknames? _Sly? If you think the full name is just too long....
_
***_Female_

*Location* - _Born in a city near Dallas, Tx, though I will probably move one day._
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Probably to a friends' house. I'm not feeling too adventurous at the moment.
_
*Age* - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm 15. I don't think I act my age... I can act older and younger than my age, so it probably averages out to 15, anyway. _


*
Personal(ity) ~*

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
_INTJ, and I'm pretty new to personality theory. I took a few tests a couple months ago, and now I'm learning more about them now that I have more time. I've always been interested in figuring out how the brain works, though (especially my own)._

*** *What type do you usually test as?* -_said it before: INTJ_

*** *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't really know. I haven't really found out the personality types of anyone I know... yet.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
_I'm type 5 in the Enneagram test. I've also taken the Big 5 test, but I'm not sure how I should communicate the results from that.
_

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* -_unemployed... too young to be employed in most places_

*What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. -_still in high school, but planning to major in Computer Science or Electrical Engineering
_
*What is your dream job?* -_something that will keep me interested. So far, I'm thinking a computer engineer, but it's a flexible decision.
_

*About Me ~*

*** _I tend not to be very chatty, so whenever I join a website I usually don't post very much. Still, I like to share my opinions when I feel like it. I want to learn from this forum. I want to learn about personality tests, different personalities, how people interact with different personalities, and about my own personality. I've read a lot of books ever since I was little, and I always tried to learn new things from everything I read. I consider the lessons I learn from the books I read to be more important than the actual story, though of course I want to read books that interest me. Lately, I've been branching out in my interests and have been trying not to go to extremes with any one thing. I also like animals._


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* -_the plush section, probably. Books and video games, too, if I can find them._
*Do you collect anything?* -_I collect books, stamps, and stickers. _
*What are your phobias?* -_Maybe the fear of complete and utter failure? Interpret that whatever way you like...._
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* -_I don't really have a favorite, but I like meat in general. (but no spicy foods)_
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* -_Finishing a good story, watching a movie with friends, acing a test (good motive to study)_
*What are your top five pet peeves?* -_Hm... incorrigibly bad spelling, people who have their mouths hanging open while they do something, invasions of privacy_
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* -_I can't think of a "perfect" day, because there is always something that would bother me. Even if I say I want to have a day where I can complete all unfinished business, laze around, read tons of good books, sleep in, and/or have fun with friends, it still wouldn't be "perfect". There's just not enough time in one day, and I don't think perfection is so easily described._
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *_I prefer meat more than vegetables. I like animals, but that doesn't affect whether I eat them or not. It would be too troublesome for me to become a vegetarian, since I don't like very many vegetables anyway.
_

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls *-_It exists._
*The Death Penalty *-_I had to participate in a debate about this. I don't really have a side in this issue._
*Premarital Sex *-_I don't mind either way._
*People are inherently good* -_Rubbish. Why "good"? I think that it's all shades of grey._
*Destiny* -_If there is one, then I don't want to know about mine. I'll just keep on living my life, thank you very much._
*Done drugs* -_Nope, and not planning to._
*Kissed in the rain *-_Nah_
*Re-reading a good book *-_Sometimes, but only when it's a really good book._


----------



## belovely

Personal ~​
** Name **- I stick with belovely. If I could choose a nickname based on my real name it'd be cat ^_^ but I have no given nick names... **

* Female

Location - Born and raised in the United States. Parents are immigrants from West Africa.
- I would love to travel all around the world. I want to see whats out there!

Age - I am twenty-something but I look like I am 15...

Personal(ity) ~

* ISFP. It has been a bit less than two years that I know what my type is. 

* ISFP I get tested for but got INFJ once 0_o

* I can't say by type I don't gel well with but the more extroverted the more trouble I seem to have.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The Enneargram I am 2w1.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student...!

What is your education? I am majoring in the healthcare field. roud:

What is your dream job? An artist of some type. Its not my major but I am quite happy with my choice.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'll just describe myself how the Enneargram quiz did: relaxed,peaceful, harmonious, generous, helpful, selfless, loving,intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 
**I hope to meet people like me and understand other kinds of people better. How people interact with others and their environments interest me. I want to bridge the gap between misunderstanding with simple personality differences.*

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Toys you can take care of...furby or tamagotchi anyone? :tongue:
Do you collect anything? Junk...to create into art!
What are your phobias? not fond of talking in big groups of people...
Describe your favorite food until you drool. French fries, pizza, hamburgers, chicken, tuna, spinach, cookies, cakes
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sitting on top of a hill in the summer breeze watching the clouds and trees swirl and sway, breathing in the air, napping and sketching.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. I like to have a balanced diet.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay? Is this question referring to religion if yes a big Yay!!
The Death Penalty Hm...
Premarital Sex Take a guess
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs NAAAYY!!!!! Like the horse I am....:laughing:
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay Not much of a reader...(of non-fiction anyway) :blushed:


----------



## Nominal

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? **Nominal is appropriate for this forum. Nom. Omnomnom.**
- Any nicknames? None, it's a bit of a sad thought to me: I'm unnicknameable.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female, and I enjoy femininity.

Location - Where were you originally born? Somewhere gorgeous in the desert.
Where do you live today? Some call it the "Hollywood for ugly people." Mean! 
Any interesting story behind that? Not really - I grew up there and now am back. That is just about the least interesting story, ever.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Northern Europe - I've been watching a lot of Scandinavian films lately, so very curious...

Age - How old are you? I have been a solo entity on this earth for one quarter of a century.
Do you think you act your age? I have no idea what behavior would indicate acting my age. I'm socially clueless sometimes.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. -57,862.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP seems more likely than the others. I identify more with the independent/internal/impenetrable Neko Case/Winona Ryder brand of INFP than the uberfluffy, saccharine descriptions.

* What type do you usually test as? It really depends on my mood. Usually INxx, occasionally ENFP, never anywhere near S or other E types.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I tend to be (good) friends with NFs, INTPs (♥ you guys!), and xSFPs. My husband is an ESFP that grew up in a very NT family, so he developed those sides well. I tend to clash with younger xxTJs, but the older ones seem to like me despite my penchant for procrastination and slightly whimsical air. Sometimes I get along with ISTPs but don't necessarily agree with them, but ESTPs can be very, very hard for me to accept. Of course, these are generalizations, and there are always exceptions. I try to get along with all personality types, but some are more prevalent in my life than others.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I am almost excessively 4w5 (Enneagram). Big 5/SLOAN: RLUAI, primary type = Unstructured.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? My sweet toddler pays me in kisses 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I am attempting college yet again, and have no major. I prefer the liberal and fine arts as well as social sciences. I really wish I could make up my mind, a goal would be motivational. Others generally tell me I should either be a therapist or fashion designer. I seem to be a confidant to many people. As for the latter, I have little energy, dislike sewing frequently, and have major ethical issues with the fashion industry... unfortunately, I do actually have talent in that area. Maybe some day.

What is your dream job? No job! I want to be a mystical sage, holed up in an enchanted tower with the most fascinating books in the world. One day I will emerge, radiant with knowledge, and infuse others with slivers of wisdom as I traverse the land.
...Yeah, I know, dream on. I want to be a fictional character "when I grow up."



About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
It's hard to describe myself, which is exactly the problem - I no longer know who I am. I am hoping to re-identify my core internal structure and decide how to sculpt an identity and goals that suit me.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The book section.
Do you collect anything? Psychological problems, ha. I seem to have too many scarves, and am actively collecting books. Otherwise, I am trying to streamline my possessions.
What are your phobias? NEEDLES. I also used to faint at the very mention of vampires, thankfully that ceased before they became a national obsession.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I have never had a favorite food. Lately I have been eating quinoa with chunks of avocado, seasoned with tamari, cayenne, and curry.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Great conversations that probe into personal issues, patterns of the world, philosophy etc; my daughter when she is happy and curious; spurts of luck like finding $100 bills on the ground with nobody around, feeling like I am emotionally/psychologically/intellectually close to people I love... much more I'm sure, but the question irks me.
What are your top five pet peeves? The phrase "give you jollies" apparently... Metal clashing against metal, family drama (mostly my sister-in-law), the bipartisan political system (United States), money as a necessity. I don't know, I don't actively think about my pet peeves, so I'm just throwing a few things out there...
What would a perfect day be like for you? It varies. It would not be bound by time or space. I would like to visit new dimensions.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer to prefer a vegetarian diet, but could argue multiple sides of the issue so usually am ovo-pescetarian (eat eggs and fish, but not other meat).


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? Yay!

God and Souls? I am not a fan of the general ideas of God(s), though religion is a fascinating topic of study. There is probably something going on that we can't possibly fathom. I do believe that we are more than the sum of our biological processes, so I believe in a soul of sorts, but have varying ideas on what that could entail. I have recently started attending the Unitarian Universalist church, and it is a very good fit for me so far. It feels like NF-land.
The Death Penalty? It should be an option for the accused to choose; otherwise, multiple life sentences. 
Premarital Sex? A very personal choice.
People are inherently good? I think most people would prefer to believe that they are trying to be good. "Good" is a highly subjective quality, so in a sense, yes. However, human nature as a whole is not naturally a very positive factor IMO.
Destiny? No real opinion.
Done drugs? Most people have, you know... ever had OTC meds? Caffeine?
Kissed in the rain? What is this, 2003 livejournal?
Re-reading a good book? Absolutely! I still re-read childhood favorites every few years (A Wrinkle In Time + successors, Anne of Green Gables, The Chronicles of Narnia, Roald Dahl).
*


----------



## OregonPoppy

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*
Oh geez, I dunno. I picked OregonPoppy as a forum name because it's related to my real name and I like the comparison to the California Poppy which grows on the side of the road here. Beyond that, call anything except late for dinner, I suppose.


* * Male/Female/Trans?*
Female


* Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born in Oregon. There is a funny story about that, but I'll save it for later.

* - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Right at the moment, I'm suffering from a backache, so I'd be most inclined to head for a hot tub. On the whole, though, I'd like to go and find a remote cottage on the beach stocked with lots of books and tea.

* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'll be 40 in a few years, soon enough to be "pushing 40" instead of "a tad over 30". I suppose I probably act my age - the last couple of years, I've taken on more responsibility, and it's making me sure look my age. 



Personal(ity) ~

* * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP, and since about 1992, when I took a mental health class in high school. I have a degree in psychology, but decided not to pursue it as a career.

* * What type do you usually test as?*
Funny you should ask. I often test as INFJ - I'm very in the middle between P and J, and have characteristics of both.

* * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Not sure I've ever given it much thought. I get on well with mild extraverts, but not with extraverts who think that introversion is somehow wrong. People who are strongly judging frustrate me and vice versa.





Occupation ~

* * Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed. I work as an IT consultant.

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I mentioned already that I majored in Psychology.




About You ~

* * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I have been seeking the meaning of life across several states, through several relationships, and around as many trees as I can reach. I'm a quirky contrarian - I love that word! - who has always had an odd insight into psychology and a dry, sarcastic sense of humor. If I had a superpower, it would be the Sarcastic Scorpion Sting. I'm here because there's a real lack of people with whom I can discuss people's inner workings in my offline life - and as an introvert, I have a really hard time finding people with similar interests.


Other ~


* What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Board games.
* Do you collect anything?*
No, not really. I've got an old collection of these neato disks that you put in a laser player that outputs sound through speakers that anyone under 20 probably wouldn't recognize, and an even older set of magnetic audio storage items that might baffle people under 30. Somewhere I have an older collection of tarot decks that I've been meaning to roost out and give away for a while. I'm not sure the books can be considered a collection.... more like a compulsion.
* What are your phobias?*
I'm an aquaphobe and - I don't know if this is a real word - a vomitophobe.
* What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Wake up with the sun, head out for a walk through a bird refuge. Come home to a pot of tea, a spot of breakfast, and something to read. Dedicate a few hours to study or work with no interruptions, stop for lunch and yoga. Spend the afternoon on busier tasks when I have a harder time sitting still. Spend the evening with my husband, fixing dinner and doing quiet hobbies together. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - nay to the first, yay to the second
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good - nay, inherently human
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Ntuitive

Good evening. I joined the forum several months ago but I never came to this section to introduce myself.


Personal ~
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Call me by my user name. Or you can call me Jack and I'll start climbing a beanstalk.

*- Any nicknames?*
not really

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*
Born in TX. Living here. My parents met in Ecuador when my mom went on a mission trip there. They fell in love and moved to Missouri where my mom is from. I guess she got a job here or something so they moved here. Then my dad became an accountant and my mom became a teacher. I was born and raised in North Texas.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
South Korea. I think they have an interesting culture.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
23. I think I act my age. I also like the song What's my age by Blink 182.




Personal(ity) ~
*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ENFP or ENXP. I've been reading on personality theory a bit for a few months.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP or INFJ
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Hm. I kind of like to be around anyone as long as they're nice to me.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram 6w5 3w2 1w9 



Occupation ~
*
* Employed or Unemployed?*
I am currently unemployed but starting school again.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Bachelors in Social Science. I graduated May 2011. The world doesn't care too much for liberal arts majors so I'm going back to get a degree in Business. 

*What is your dream job?*
To get paid to do nothing. Or is that even a job?


About You ~
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I would describe myself as quiet, creative, funny, random, emotional, somewhat narcissistic, sarcastic, very indecisive. A careless driver. I think because of my mixed race I've been fascinated by identities. It's been a life long path to discovering my own identity, that's one reason I'm interested in the forum. It's also a good self help kind of thing.



Other ~

*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Besides board games and water guns, maybe the action figures.

*Do you collect anything?*
Not that I can think of. Coins maybe

*What are your phobias?*
Reality.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Haha.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Friends. Random things that I laugh at and I don't exactly know why.
*
What are your top five pet peeves?*
Girls.
Traffic.
People singing around me.
Out of tune pianos.
Having a rock in my shoe.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Sit around and do nothing with people I like. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both. I like to eat mostly healthy though. Not much fast food and unhealthy snacks or sugary things.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls *- In ways, but to each their own.

*The Death Penalty* - Yes. Sorry, evil people do not deserve to live. If they think it's okay to kill others, then it's only fair by their own rules that we have the right to kill them.
*
Premarital Sex* - I guess. It happens anyway. Although a relationship united by God instead of by sex seems like it could be more successful. If anything, Christians stay married more often than non-Christians. It's statistically proven. Not trying to get too religious here though.

*People are inherently good* - maybe like 50%, the rest have to be taught.

*Destiny* - Yay.
*
Done drugs* - Yes but it's not really my thing. In fact I don't really like drugs at all.

*Kissed in the rain* - No. But I'll make an effort to do so.

*Re-reading a good book* - No. Haha.
*

Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.*

You're welcome. 
​
~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​


----------



## cell

Hello, it's my first message.
I didn't make an introduction post, since it's really complete here. I hope it's ok.

Personal ~

* * Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Call me by username, cell or cel.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female.

* Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in France and always lived here.
By the way my english isn't really good so I apologize in advance, feel free to correct me.
* 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Any desert place with beautiful landscapes.

* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
22. Sometimes I act like I'm 5, sometimes I feel like I'm I'm 90. It depends.


Personal(ity) ~

* * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP. I've known about it for about a year.
Enneagram : Type 4

* * What type do you usually test as?*
INxx

* * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I wouldn't know.

Occupation ~

* * Employed or Unemployed?*
I'm a student and I have a part-time job.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I've just got a japanese degree and I'm reorienting.

About You ~

* * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'll just say that the description of the INFP is accurate. I'm an introvert, I don't like to talk much so I probably won't post a lot but I'd be happy to meet new interesting people and have meaningful conversation. I'm interested in psychology so I'm here to know more about the different personality types, and satisfy my curiosity.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Board games
Do you collect anything?
Books
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, choco...
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## tangosthenes

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? I like to be addressed as Dyaus Neroe, God of Rain and Destruction.
- Any nicknames? Joe.

*** Male/Female/Trans? male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born in Lexington, KY. Live in Athens, GA. Military child.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to the Circus Maximus in Rome. I've been drawn to it since I wiki'd it.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 21. Sometimes I act 9 years old, sometimes I act 17 years old, and sometimes I act like I'm 65 and beyond. Why? I ask a lot of questions, am emotionally immature, and often like to bestow my "wisdom" upon others.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? Probably xNTP. I've been reading since, oh... August 2011, but not consistently.

*** What type do you usually test as? At first I tested a lot as an INTJ. Now I mostly test as INTP. But tests are unreliable, because I'm unreliable.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorite? xSxPs. People that don't generally act like they're in a rush and do/talk about whatever stupid shit you want to do/talk about. Least: Anybody that really believes that they have better things to be doing than taking life as it comes. So xxTJ's would correlate to that most strongly, I guess.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I'm either a 5w6 or a 1w9. Not sure. And my Big 5 results are RLUEI. But those still vary depending on my mood.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Economics BA. I have an Associate's in Social Studies, however.

What is your dream job? Lazy philosopher. Any job that allows me to sit around all day, reading books and coming to a mostly working and encompassing worldview. If people actually pay attention to my words, even better.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. How I would describe myself? I am a man of the times. Alienated, disillusioned, yet still chugging along, somehow. Why write a paragraph if you can say it all in a sentence? 
As far as what I hope to get out of the forum, I admit that I came in as one of the people trying to find a label that would explain themselves to everybody. Sort of like, here's my card, you now know all my faults and strengths. We can now skip the initial part of trying to get to know each other. So, I brought in prejudicies, too, based on the MBTI labels of the people around me. Recently, I've begun to see the wisdom in acting counter to this proposition, however. It's hard to change my mindset, but it's slowly sinking in.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Transformers/ Legos.
Do you collect anything? Understanding(lol, I'm a dork, I know)
What are your phobias? Entrusting my life to someone I don't know.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Uh... what?
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Clever turns of phrase. The ENTP forum. Learning something new. Exposing people's flaws in a surreptitious way that masks how truly self-serving I really am.
What are your top five pet peeves? Other people telling me how to behave or speak, Having to ask for help, Overly generous people, When others have overt power over me
What would a perfect day be like for you? Half the day doing something intense and challenging, the rest of the day sitting on the porch and staring into the ocean, with some kind of vice at hand, no vice in particular, however.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. Vegetarian diets starve me, and purely meat diets make me feel like overbloated shit.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Irrelevant, lol
Destiny Sort of, Karma
Done drugs ----
Kissed in the rain Sang in Spain, uhh.. yay? i guess.
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## INFantP

Barbora, female, from Lithuania's capital Vilnius. Lovely place
INFP, used to be ENFsomething a few years ago, i prefer to be around Extravert's and Feelers, but I get along with everyone, as long as they are open minded :wink:
I'm 17, in the 11th grade, will study art in university abroad somewhere a year later
I usually act my age, sometimes like a child, sometimes like an adult
My dream job is to do art therapy for children, i feel like whatever my job will be it Has to be meaningful to me, otherwise i just couldn't do it
I feel like may be a future human rights activist, I'm on my way now
I love playing listening and singing music, even though I'm not that good at it ;D
I am very sensitive and hotheaded
My biggest pet peeve is closed mindedness, towards anything really. 
If it wasn't bad for me just yet and I had the self restraint I would be a vegetarian 
I practice yoga and Buddhism

God and Souls Can't say
The Death Penalty NAY!!
Premarital Sex As long as there is love, Yay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Yay ^-^
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## INFantP

Does anyone even read these? lol


----------



## chrominance

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Jennifer, but I go by Jenn.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Originally born in central Florida, and I have been hopping from city to city within the state since I was 20.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Stonehenge, preferably during a sunset. Simply because I think it is beautiful.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
25. I think I act my age... for my personality type.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. I have been reading on personality theory for roughly 7 years.

* What type do you usually test as?
Normally INFP, but occasionally I get INTP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ISTJ types make me uncomfortable. ENFP types are probably my favorite to be around.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I am a type 5 on the Enneagram.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed as a user interface designer at a software company.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Bachelor's Degree, Web Design & Development.

What is your dream job?
I'd be perfectly content doing what I do now, but with people who really understand and relate the passion I feel for my work.



About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
My personality is INFP through and through, although it took me a while to really embrace it. I joined this forum because I enjoy reading about other individuals' experiences, and I hope to find many like minded people - and to learn more about personality theory, of course.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Pokemon, duh.

Do you collect anything?
I tend to accumulate a lot of books, but otherwise not at all. I frequently have a need to get rid of things - I prefer a minimalist lifestyle.

What are your phobias?
Heights, public embarassment.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Food is far too delicious to pick one favorite.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Cats. Cats wearing silly hats.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Excessive gender stereotyping, small talk, arrogance, micromanagement, and ignorance.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Nothing on the calendar. 60 degress outside. Sunny, clear skies.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. I try to avoid carb indulgence, though.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Yay!

People are inherently good
Yay

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
Yay

Kissed in the rain
Nay

Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## josie18

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* my real name is josefina but i have childhood friends who call me josie 
- Any nicknames?yay my family calls me fina which is derived from my real name.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* i was born in California and i still live in California 
- I*f you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*france becuase i would love to use french (i studied four years in my high school) and i would love to see the Eiffel tower and experience the culture and nice patisseries' http://www.townandcountrytravelmag.com/cm/tandctravel/images/boudeaux-patisserie-antoinefb-48043912.jpg 

A*ge - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
i am 18 and i believe i act my age when i'm not being a goofball. 

*Personal(ity) ~* 

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*INTJ i have been reading on personality theory when i was 16 ...so 2 years.

** What type do you usually test as?* INTJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* i love all personality types..anything different from me is unique and appealing. i like to give everyone a chance and get along with everyone but if someone is being a jerk i will handle that accordingly regardless of their personality type .

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
well i tested as a wing 5 in the enneagram test 


*Occupation *~

**** Employed or Unemployed?* unemployed. currently a student 
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* i'll be starting college 

*What is your dream job?* no comment right now.:ninja:

About You ~
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum*.
well i can be nice and funny if you get to know me.
Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* hmmm. probably book section /electronics 
*Do you collect anything?* books
*What are your phobias?* spiders!:shocked:
*Describe your favourite food until* *you drool.* nice and cheesy, with meat inside: enchiladas... 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* reading a good book, helping someone , spending time with friends & family , cats 
*What are your top five pet peeves? *people smacking their food with their mouth open, ignorant people who assume things and don't get the facts straight, when someone wants to prove i'm wrong, rude people , smacking gum in class
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *a day full of happiness and no worries, a day where everything goes right and nothing wrong happens*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *bothroud: best of both worlds


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* yay
*The Death Penalty* nay
*Premarital Sex *nay
*People are inherently good* yay
*Destiny* yay
*Done drug*s nay 
*Kissed in the rain* nay
*Re-reading a good book* yay


----------



## heyimawkward

*Name - What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames?*
My name's Morgan, but on this site heyimawkward works just fine and dandy, since I really don't know anyone. I have friends who call me Morgie, which I hate, and friends who call me Morganic, which is alright. 


*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I've lived in Michigan my whole life. I was born in West Michigan, moved to Detroit when I was five, and moved back about... seven years ago, I think? Yeah. Not too exciting.


*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
New York City, because it's getting dark out, and I bet it looks really pretty.


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm sixteen. Sometimes I act my age. Sometimes I act like a 30-year-old. Sometimes I act like I'm five. It really depends. Many people tell me I act like I'm in my twenties, and to be honest, I feel more like a twenty-something than a teenager.


*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTJ, and I've been reading about it on and off for a year or so.


*What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ. I tested as an INTP once and an ISTJ twice, but I've tested as an INTJ about a dozen times (or more. Probably more).


*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
My closest friends are an ISFP, INTP, and ENTP. I like people who are different than myself, because they make me think outside of the box. So, needless to say, I don't surround myself with a lot of INTJ's. 


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
For the Enneagram test, I got result of 6w5. I don't believe I've taken the SLOAN test, and if I have, then I don't remember my results.


*Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm currently a high school student. When I go to college, I intend to major in software engineering.


*What is your dream job?*
I'd love to be a software engineer at Google with a side job as a best-selling novelist. Okay, that last part is farfetched, but that's why they call it a dream job, no?
*
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm an awkward little freak of nature who has never quite fit in with other people. I'm a total seclude, and if it weren't for school (and my mother's nudging), I would never leave the house or have a social life. I constantly look forward to and plan for the future. I'm constantly pissed off, but I never show it. I can be a bit insecure at times, but I'm a teenage girl, so I wouldn't expect anything less. I love to learn new things; if school didn't involve socialization, I'd never leave. All I really want to get out of this forum is a better knowledge of who I am and a better sense of understanding of other people.



*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The stuffed animals. I'm a sucker for stuffed animals. 
*
Do you collect anything?*
Books, in a way. I buy books and never get rid of them.
*
What are your phobias?*
Fire and phone calls (the latter is apparently weird).
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Pizza. That's all I have to say. Mmm.
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Listening to great music, talking to the few people who I don't hate, happy endings to books/movies, when I accomplish something I've been working at for a while, thinking about the future, when I prove to someone that I'm right.
*
What are your top five pet peeves?*
Ignorance, arrogance, homophobia, hypocrisy, and people on Facebook.
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Waking up at 12, getting coffee, hanging out alone on the computer, going to lunch with friends, sightseeing/visiting of museums, hearing a great symphony, watching fireworks, going home and unwinding, then going to bed.
That, or just spending all day home alone on my computer. Honestly, both sound equally as intriguing.
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both. I don't eat red meat, so I guess I'm a bit in the middle of the two.


*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good *Nay
*Destiny In the middle, leaning toward* nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay, and I honestly don't get the appeal of this at all
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## lordPhoenix

Personal 

Name - Phoenix

Male

Location - I was originally born somewhere in Asia. And I live there today.
I understand english very good. I can understand english TV shows easily but im not good at writing. so sorry for my english 
- If I could go anywhere in the world, I would go and explore mystical places maybe. They could be anywhere and I could be there.

Age - Im 22



Personality

*** INFJ


Occupation

Unemployed

Im Studying Mechanical Engineering



About You 

I analyze and think a lot so naturally i tend to talk less. Its hard to choose what i want to share with others and im quiet often. Recently i was diagnosed with _Low Latent Inhibition_. I just didn't know the term and i was thinking that everyone thinks this way. I'm intuitive and I have strong feelings about things.
I like meditating, writing, reading, listening to music, working out.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - I dont know
Premarital Sex - I dont know 
People are inherently good - Nay. I dont think so
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay. Never
Kissed in the rain - Nay. Not yet 
Re-reading a good book - Yay. It happens


----------



## emibee

I'm not sure anyone reads theses but....
Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? 

My name is Emily but many people just call me Em (I guess everyone is just lazy or something)

* Male/Female/Trans?

I tend to be female 99.9% of the time

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I live in Missouri. I was born in Missouri. For one year in my life when I was young I lived in Pennsylvania. My life has been (obviously) ridiculously boring.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 17 years old. I tend to have a higher maturity than most people my age, but that is because I'm just not into to being a dumb teenager.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I happen to be an INTP. I have been reading about MBTI for about a half a year now and I find it extremely fascinating. 

* What type do you usually test as?

I have never tested anything besides intp. I have taken the test many times (I also have taken many versions of the test), and I always get the same result.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't know. Everyone has ups and downs.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Does being a Junior in high school count?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

High school (can't wait to get out) I still haven't figured out what I would like to major for in college but I'll figure it out eventually...

What is your dream job?

I have no idea. I guess I have always wished to be a travelling singer-songwriter and I will always continue my music, but it's looking pretty bleak in that category. Besides that I don't know.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm an extreme introvert in school. I don't make friends easily. Nobody hates me necessarily, but most people have no opinion towards me what so ever. From this forum I would love to meet people who share interests with me and are a little more mature than the people I see at school.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

I'm kind of boring.

Do you collect anything?

I like to collect different types of hats. That may be weird, but some hats are pretty cool.

What are your phobias?

I don't know. I'm sure I have some, but I cant think of any at the moment.

What are your top five pet peeves?

In no specific order
1. Grammar Nazis ( I try to have decent grammar, but i know I'm not perfect)
2. Loud people
3. Ignorance
4. People who always think they're right even when they are not.
5. Strict rule followers

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Me doing nothing and getting paid for it. (It may not be realistic, but it would be a PERFECT day)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

Can maybe be an answer?

The Death Penalty

No, I've learned sometimes they best punishment is long term seclusion. Leaving someone alone with just their thoughts can be torture.

Premarital Sex

No preference

People are inherently good

I'd like to think so, but probably not.

Destiny

I hope not.

Done drugs

No, I'm a good kid (wimp actually).

Kissed in the rain

No. If you can't tell by now, I'm kind of a loser.

Re-reading a good book

No, but I like to re-read my favorite sections in a book.


----------



## dpt727

*Personal(ity) ~

*Have a pleasant day.


----------



## paulici12

*Stand And Be True!*

My name is Paul Alexandru, Cojan (sometimes paulici) and I’m a male. I was born in Baia Mare, a small city in the northern part of Transilvania, land of the original vampires. I moved to Aarhus, Denmark after finishing high-school in order to further my education. Came along with 3 great friends, two of which I’ve known since 7 and have been here ever since.


If I were to get up and go somewhere in the world right now, I’d go to Spain, to visit my dad, who’s turning 50 this year. He’s been there for almost 10 years, and I’ve never been to visit him. But I will, by the end of this year.


I’m 23, like the movie, but I think I act like I’m a bit younger; especially when I’m around small children, animals or games. I feel younger in my heart as well.


I’m an INTP (Introverted (44%) Intuitive(38%) Thinking(69%) Perceiving(33%)) with a distinctive preference of thinking over feeling. I’ve been reading on and off about this for 3-4 years now.


Older tests have given the same result INTP. (maybe I didn’t understand the question: what type do I usually test as?). And I don’t know what my favorite and least favorite types are.


I work as a (developer web and mobile), but also work with different kinds of media: photo, illustrations, video, sound. I have a BA in Web Development, and my dream job is to be self employed, and invest as much time as I can into the passions I have at that time (right now I’m very interested in climbing, aikido, reading and listening to audio books, women and dating; but these are likely to change, and others to replace them).


I’m an open, friendly person, with a few very close friends. Most of my time is spent either in front of the computer, or plugged into my headphones listening to different audio books. Every now and then I get my hands on an actual book that is good, and that’ll take my time off technology (for just a while). 


I’d like to participate in this forum in order to learn more about myself; understand what defines me at a fundamental level; and meet like minded people as well as people with whom my personality type has a natural affinity to get along well with.


My favorite section at the toy store is the video games rack, board games, puzzles (I love puzzles), lego, and anything else that seems interesting. I collect inspirational quotes. I don’t have any phobias that I know of. My grandma’s special sunday menu is the absolute best: chicken soup followed by her special chicken gravy, all made with natural, home grown ingredients, and ate with the appetite that one can only have at the country side; delicious!


I think God is the natural intelligence of the world, similar to the spirit of the trees in Avatar. It’s an evolutionary structure based on cause and effect happening in the natural world. I don’t believe there’s anything supernatural about God. I think it’s all about energy, energy transmission and the structure and form that energy takes, which determine everything around us to happen the way it does.


No death penalty. Sex is good and healthy if done mindfully (marriage has nothing to do with it). People are inherently good. You make your own destiny. I haven’t done drugs, but have nothing against people who take them, again, mindfully and with common sense. Haven’t kissed in the rain :-<. I’ve re-read and will continue to re-read The Dark Tower series by Stephen King as well as most of Paulo Coelho’s works. They are just out of this world incredible.


----------



## OldManRivers

INFantP said:


> My dream job is to do art therapy for children, i feel like whatever my job will be it Has to be meaningful to me, otherwise i just couldn't do it


Welcome to the Forum!
Art Therapist for children: very rewarding, very meaningful. I am not artistic. I was a psychotherapist for children at the last of my career. i will remember those kids with my last breath of life. To reach them through visual media is more powerful in some situations than talk therapy. They are less resistant, they are nonthreatened, and they can learn, feel, grow in their most private thoughts. A very powerful tool, a very meaningful profession!


----------



## INFantP

OldManRivers said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> Art Therapist for children: very rewarding, very meaningful. I am not artistic. I was a psychotherapist for children at the last of my career. i will remember those kids with my last breath of life. To reach them through visual media is more powerful in some situations than talk therapy. They are less resistant, they are nonthreatened, and they can learn, feel, grow in their most private thoughts. A very powerful tool, a very meaningful profession!


Thank you! And that is really sweet of you
Now I feel even more excited for my future ;D


----------



## dpt727

Personal ~
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?on this forum, please call me dpt727
- Any nicknames?- Honita

* Male/Female/Trans?- Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
I live in midwest of USA. I love to travel, but it is always nice to come home.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go to Paris. I visited Paris last summer, but it was not long enough.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 46- I do not look or act my age. I have been told I look younger than my age all of my life. As far as acting my age, I can't resist jumping up and down when I am excited, clapping when I am happy, or giggling uncontrollable so, I just don't think I ever will! 
Age is just a number and I intend to age gracefully. I want to celebrate each and every birthday!



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP. I have been reading on the personality theory for about 3 months. A friend that I met through an online dating site asked me what my personality type was. I found this forum by googling ENFP online dating and was directed to a Thread here.


* What type do you usually test as?
ENFP, ENFP, ENFP (and it keeps getting funnier every single time!) LOL -movie reference

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like all kinds of people and I get along with almost everybody. There are a few people that are like static electricty to me. I am not sure which type they are, but I would tend to think probably TJs -heavy on the the J. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

7w8,4w3, 9w8 

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed Physical Therapist

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Doctor of Physical Therapy, Master of Admistrative Studies, Master of Business Administration, and Associate in Psychology. Yes, I am a life long learner and I loved schoool.

What is your dream job?
To be a dancer!

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am creative, artistic, intuitive, and energetic. 
I am from a family of many doctors and nurses so I have always felt like I am a healer. 
I am very musical. I play the piano, violin, trumpet, and English hand bells. 
I am a photographer. 
I love, love, love to dance. I am currently taking dance lessons in Latin, Ballroom, and West Coast Swing!

I am really excited to have discovered that I am ENFP. I had already came to the conclusion that I like being ADHD (I might as well embrace it, because it does have it's advantages) and that I like who I am. Using the personality profiles is helping me to put concrete information behind what I already intuitively know. It is helping me to understand others as well. It has certainly helped me in the online dating scene! 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
games

Do you collect anything? 
Santa Claus Christmas ornaments

What are your phobias? 
entering Walmart!

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
sushi- If made correctly, that one bite sensation will encompasses every tastebud and texture. AND the chocolate cupcake from a local bakery. I don't remember what they call it, but I call it better than sex! Chocolate cake with salted caramel filling, topped with chocolate buttercream! It looks plane Jane, but it is a one bite perfect sensation!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
dancing, laughing, movies, theater, art, museums, roller coasters, live music

What are your top five pet peeves?
noisy eaters, pot holes, group text images to me and 17 other people that I don't even know, empty toilet paper roll holders, automated telemarketing phone calls

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A random, spontaneous day spent with loved ones seeking and adventure. ie. packing a cooler with picnic supplies, and taking off without reservations to see what local tourist attraction/museum is in the next town. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both, but heavy on the vegs and I prefer seafood  


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay
The Death Penalty- can't commit 
Premarital Sex- Yay
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny- "Serendipity"- Yay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- YAY
Re-reading a good book- yay​


----------



## nakkinaama

Im not going to do the questionnaire, but Ill say this...
_
DISTRICT 9 IS AN AWESOME MOVIE!!_


----------



## MicahRae

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Micah or Micah Rae, I get both.
- Any nicknames?
Ginger mostly ;D

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female, but I kind of have a question about this question, haha. If someone were trans, would they be expected to explain in what direction, or would they say trans and leave it at that? Because that could be confusing. I'm done.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in a small town in West Texas, and now I live in Austin, Texas. Nothing interesting, parent's divorced.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Times Square. I love the rush I get from standing there, with all the lights around me and the people bustling about. It's awesome.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 15, but I'm told I act older than I am. I feel like I act like a 15 year old, but around I was raised with mostly adults around, so I know how to act around them.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP, and for a few months, but I came here to learn.

* What type do you usually test as?
ENFP or ENFJ But mostly ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really know. I really like being around ENxx people. They're cool. There's no one I really don't like to be around.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram 7w8



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Does school count as employed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in High School

What is your dream job?
I'd love to make a living off of vlogging/sketch making on youtube.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm pretty fun and outgoing, I love to make friends. Um, this is hard. I'm really involved in theatre in my school and my community, and that's a major passion of mine. I over use commas. I easily get addicted to British television/movies/books. For example, Sherlock, Doctor Who and Harry Potter. I love Disney movies. I can't watch batman without wanting to kill someone, no idea why it inspires such a strong emotional response, but it does. I have lots of little hobbies, like knitting, crocheting, sewing, dancing, singing, piano, guitar, the list goes on.

I want to get a good sense of who I am, and who people around me are, as well as make friends(always) on this forum. I want to start understanding people in a way I haven't really before. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The section with Disney Toys
Do you collect anything? Nope
What are your phobias? Ophidiophobia-The Fear of Snakes, and Ichthiophobia-The Fear of Fish, something about scales and side to side motion terrifies me.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Cupcakes. Done. Drooling.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Wearing dresses always makes me happy.
What are your top five pet peeves? People making noises that I get used to and then stopping, when I tell someone to stop something, and they continue to annoy me, feet, people being stupid and batman
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sleep in, and then spend the day shopping around town with my friends. After that swimming with them. Then it'd rain, and we'd run around and dance in it.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a vegetarian.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Still deciding
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex-Yay
People are inherently good-Both Yay and Nay, define 'good'
Destiny-Yay
Done drugs-Yay
Kissed in the rain-Yay
Re-reading a good book-Yay*


----------



## fathobbit

*Thank you everyone, lovely to peruse, but, can't read the whole lot....*

*"Micah or Micah Rae"*

Enjoyed your thoughtful, funny, open answers


----------



## Bat

Ah, I hate having to introduce myself. I suppose this is as good a way as any.

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
*You may call me Bat. It is, of course, a name pregnant with symbolic meaning, so I don't want to have wasted the time it took me to pick it by offering a nickname too.*

* Male/Female/Trans? 
*Female.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 53. I may not always behave according to the stereotypes some people have of what a 53 year old woman is supposed to act like, but sure, I think I act my age. Like many postmenopausal women, I've become the most comfortable in my own skin than I've ever been, I have less tolerance for cluttering up my life with things and people that don't matter much, and I've got a renewed thirst for the exploration of ideas and of the world. Three cheers for midlife crises!*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
*INFJ and for well over twenty years on and off, along with other personality theories.
*
* What type do you usually test as? 
*When I was younger I typically tested INFJ or INFP, now I often test INTJ.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Any healthy type can be a joy to be around and any unhealthy type an annoyance. Running across another intuitive is always a pleasure, I don't find them that often out of the cyber world. If I think about it, I'm probably least comfortable with STs - although, my stepfather is an ESTJ and I adore him. So, yeah. There's a decisive answer for ya.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Most online Enneagram tests type me as a 5w4. The Riso-Hudson Type Indicator tied me at 4 and 9. I'm a 6w5.*

* Employed or Unemployed? 
*I am an employed Hospice nurse.*

What is your dream job?
*Wealthy jet-setting philanthropist! If I could just win the lottery...*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Well, now, if I told you about myself I'd completely blow that whole reserved, mysterious INFJ thing we're supposed to have going on and the other INFJs might kick me out of the type. As for the forum, I hope for interesting conversations and ideas and maybe some novel points of view.*

Do you collect anything?
*If I look around it appears that I collect books. It's not really intentional, I just like to read a lot. Thank <insert preferred diety here> for my Kindle.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Let me die first and find out for sure, then I'll get back to you.*
The Death Penalty - *The jury is still out on that one.*
Premarital Sex - *Absolutely.*
People are inherently good - *Yes. And also inherently bad.*
Destiny - *Let's say serendipity, rather.*
Done drugs - *Mild ones.*
Kissed in the rain - *Who hasn't?*
Re-reading a good book - *All the time. I have comfort books like I have comfort food.*


----------



## Bookgirl

My name on here is Bookgirl.
Female
36 years old. I act my age.
ISTJ...fairly new to these tests. Also, Enneagram 6w5.
Employment:
I am employed as a legal secretary.
Education:
Going back to college for bachelors in accounting.
Dreamjob:
Self-employed CPA.
About me:
I am on here to meet other ISTJs and to learn more about it.
Other:
Collect anything? Books
Favorite food? Cheeseburger with lots of toppings
Jollies? Reading, listening to music, quiet walks, quiet
Pet peeves? Various kinds of stupidity, Chatterboxes
Perfect day? Cabin by the lake, on the porch with a book....and a Carmel Vanilla Latte.
Other:
God and Souls? Yay
Death penalty? Nay
Premarital sex? Nay
People inherently good? Nay
Destiny? God's Will
Done drugs? Nay. At least not in the way the question implies.
Kissed in the rain? Yay.
Reread a book? Of course.


----------



## staticmud

*Hello*

*Personal ~*
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
- Any nicknames?*
_Static Mud or just Mud_
*
* Male/Female/Trans?*
_Female_
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
_I was born in the United States and I still live in the same town I was born in. I actually have never moved once in my life. Which isn't that interesting because my whole family has terrible organization skills and we sort of mutually agreed moving would be a disaster. If I could go anywhere right now, I would not choose a specific place, I'd rather just start a backpacking trip of the world and see where that leads me._

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
_I'm 15, but I definitely do not act like any other 15 year old I know. People tell me I act like a mature (non-partying) 23 year-old, but I don't really know. I do act and feel older than my age._




*Personal(ity) ~*
*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
_I have no idea. I discovered it years ago (age 11 or 12), but didn't delve into it much. I've been researching it a lot in the last 8 months or so, but I still have no idea what my type is._
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
_I usually test as an INTP or ISTP, but I think I might have poor testing skills because I've gotten many other results as well. However, I've never been an F and I rarely get an E. It's confused me a lot, which is why I decided to join this site (I've been stalking it for months!)_
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
_I have a "friend" (not sure that's what I'd call her, but I don't have a better term) who is an INFP and she annoys me to no end. I think my oldest sister in an INTJ and we don't get along in the slightest, but I don't really know which types I do and do not like. It's confusing because I dislike most people in general._
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
_The Enneagram system has me confused beyond belief and I've gotten everything from a 5w4 to an 8w7 to a 6w5 to a 3w4, so I have no clue. SLOAN gave me an RCUEI (rCU|E|x) and MOTIV gave me a SOTWD (sOt|W|x). The Aura Color test on auracolors.com gave me Magenta, Violet, Orange, and Red as my highest._



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
_Unemployed_
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
_High school, which basically means nothing. I mostly learn through life/books/internet research on my own time._
*
What is your dream job?*
_Either artist, musician, novelist, or somehow making a living backpacking across the world._


*About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
_Well, I'm a teenager, but I feel more like an adult, especially compared to the other teenagers I know. I tend to be snarky, sarcastic, crass, and a little bitter. I consider myself an anarchist and I enjoy art, writing, playing guitar, and listening to music. I also love rollerskating. I'm creative, rebellious, and intelligent. I hope that by being on this forum I'll finally be able to make sense of the personality types and discover which one(s) I am._



*Other ~*

*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* _I can't decide between board games and giant bouncy balls._
*Do you collect anything?* _Random things: bottle caps, feathers, shells, marbles, pull tabs, tickets, bones, etc._
*What are your phobias?* _I'm rather Claustrophobic._
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* _Browies, gooey, oozy, chocolately brownies, with chocolate chips and baked perfectly to that point where they're a little crispy on the edges and goozy soft and melty inside, oh those are perfect . . ._
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* _Really good music, finishing a novel, going down a hill on my roller skates_, _and camping. I love camping._
*What are your top five pet peeves?* _Most other people for being annoying and/or stupid, the rocks and cracks in the sidewalk (for always making me fall while skating), small talk/parties (which go hand and hand, but might fall under "other people"), overly emotional people (because I just don't understand and it gets awkward), and people who demand that I do what they say (because I have authority-problems)._
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* _A day to do whatever I want and go wherever I want. No school or anything. Just me and the air and the land and maybe my roller skates to enjoy a day of freedom and exploration._
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* _I'm a lactose-intolerant vegetarian, so . . ._


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* _Nay_
*The Death Penalty* _In it's traditional form, Nay._
*Premarital Sex* _Yay_
*People are inherently good* _Some are, some aren't_
*Destiny* _Nay_
*Done drugs* _Yay_
*Kissed in the rain* _Nay_
*Re-reading a good book* _Yay_


----------



## Kinetikat

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Kinetikat

- Any nicknames?
See above...

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Born in the English Midlands, now live in Northumberland. Got here via Wales and Yorkshire... just followin' jobs.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm sorry, I can't tell you that because SOMEONE would be bound to go "Ooh, neat idea! I'll join you!" and then I'd have to shoot them and international incidents really ruin a holiday. As you can see, I'm an 'I', and never more so than when on holiday. I believe a deserted sandy beach in a rocky cove with a hammock slung between shady trees, a selection of books, a cooler of icy drinks and a canoe (to paddle myself) would fit the bill, however.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
47!! Um, probably not. Responses from those who know me would probably range between "aw, bless, she's such a youthful person!" to "she acts like a ten-year-old!" (that one would be from my kids)

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm a dyed-in-the-wool INFP! Have been looking at MBTI in some depth for the last 6 or 7 years.

* What type do you usually test as?
Always, always INFP. Always.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
But I'm an INFP... I love EVERYBODY! *flutters eyelashes* ...um, I think extreme Js can be a bit wearing, but honestly, every type can be great, it all depends on the person in question. Note that I neatly avoided making a decision there!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Nope. Life is too short to take every test.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Self-employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Well, I got my 5 'O' levels and left school at 16 with huge relief. That's all, folks!

What is your dream job?
I have it already, but if I had to choose an alternate, oooh, maybe a wandering minstrel.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Inquisitive, friendly, love to dig out the reasons behind things, fascinated by what makes people tick, and my best friend is an MBTI practitioner - what can I say? I love this stuff!

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
It'd have to be a tie between board games (I have a headful of obscure trivia so am a sucker for quizzes and the like) and weird gadgets (who could hate friction-drive racing nuns?)

Do you collect anything?
Owls. But I'm very picky.

What are your phobias?
Wasps and other stripy flying dealers of pain (but not bees, I'm fine with bees); nope, that's pretty much it.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
But there are so many... OK. Narrowing down... Green and Blacks' Maya Gold spicy dark chocolate. And hot roast lamb with mint sauce. Not together, obviously. Drooling.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Highland Heavy Athletics (no, really. I'm a lady thrower. That's a lady who throws things, not someone who throws ladies, btw); reading books; playing guitar; singing; swimming.

What are your top five pet peeves?
I have to have five? Eesh. Um... OK. I can't bear to read really bad (ie ungrammatical, badly-spelled, badly-punctuated) writing. It kills me. So that's one. I find the Liverpudlian accent whingey and annoying, so that's two. People who drop litter without a second thought (or even a first one) - that makes me really mad, definitely number three. Argh, really struggling to find five things here! Nope. Taking too long. Attempt abandoned!

What would a perfect day be like for you?
See scenario above regarding beach, hammock, books, etc.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Lots of meat and lots of veggies, mmmm. Can do without bread, pasta, potatoes, rice... just leave me the meat and veg!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
Absolutely.

The Death Penalty 
Oh please. I live in England. We stopped killing people back yonks ago.

Premarital Sex
Not a great idea.

People are inherently good
We all have the choice to do good or bad things - so, no.

Destiny
Free will pretty much cancels out the concept. I'm happy not to live in a universe where the 'Final Destination' movies are a philosophical reality.

Done drugs
Not illegal ones!

Kissed in the rain
Now there's a plan...

Re-reading a good book
Yep. Again. "Talk to the Snail" by Stephen Clark. Hilarious, always.*


----------



## Ford Prefect

Name: Ford Prefect for now (yes, I am a fan of Hitchhiker guide)

Nick-names: Any abreviations of my username will work.

Gender: male

PoB: rutland hospital, Vermont.

Current Location: Poultney, Vermont. Lived here for 16-17 years.

Where do I want to go? Germany. Why? Lots of reasons.

Age: 17 and that's usually how I act. Don't mistake my intelligence for wisdom.

Personality: I am an INTJ, the J is only 20-30% but I have never tested with a P.

Occupation: Unnemployed but I am currently searching for a job.

Dream Job: Gunsmith, it's a dying art.

About me: Well, I guess I am a bit of a steriotypical INTJ in the sense that I am pretty much devoid of all emotions. I enjoy being alone most of the time but recognize that social interaction is healthy. I do like TV and videogames but I am just as happy with a good bookand a quiet space to read it in. My favorite place to be is way out in the middle of the woods with little to no other people, just me, my knife, and a pack full of emergency supplies (in case I get lost). My biggest lifelong goal is self improvement, I just want to make myself better both physically and mentally. This is part of my motivation to join the US Navy and the only reason I am trying for the SEALs. I think that pretty much covers it... oh yeah, I also retain knowledge like a sponge, if I research it, I will remember it.

Favorite toy-store section: videogames

Collections: guns and knives

Phobias: none

Favorite Food: deffinately Itallian food, just thinking about it makes my mouth water and my stomach grumble.

Things that "give me the jollies": showing of newfound knowledge, confusing stupid people, accomplishing anything that reflects skill or self-improvment.

Five pet peeves: ignorance, being underestimated, alternating capitals, hypocracy, when people sing along to music (just singing the song is fine as long as it isn't playing while they are doing so)

Perfect day: a day spent alone or with a small group of not more than three or four people mostly outdoors hiking, camping, swimming, etc. Maybe some airsoft with a larger group if time permits. All of this followed up by a evening of videogames and relaxation with, of course, my favorite foods for every meal.

Vegetarian or meat: for the most part I like a balanced diet but I will change how I eat depending on what I will be doing (if I am going on a long bikeride, for example, then I will load up on carbs, but if I will be home all day not doing much then I will eat more meat).

God and souls: don't know, don't care.

Death penalty: No, it just doesn't make sense to me.

Premarital sex: Yes, I personally don't believe in marrage.

People are inherently good: No, people aren't inherently anything.

Destiny: No, just simple cause and effect.

Done drugs: No, I've been put on NO² to get teeth pulled and to get my tonsals removed and I didn't like it at all.

Kissed in the rain: Not yet

Re-reading a good book: Not much point for me.


----------



## Eleven

Personal ~

* Name - What do you prefer to be called? Amelia
 - Any nicknames? Amy by my family, Anna (pronounced Aah-na) by my mom

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Originally born in Oregon, currently living in South Dakota. My mom was born here and we moved out when my parentsgot divorced.

 - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Back to the Pacific NW to see friends and enjoy the better climate. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

 20. I guess not? I don’t party or drink or do much of anything stereotypically associated with young people haha. For the lulz, I would guess I seem like my grandma’s age – late 90’s – because I mostly just stay at home and read. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for howlong have you been reading on personality theory? 
INFJ. Only a few years. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ, once or twice getting INFP on the shorter tests. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don’t know about a least favorite, but I really like XNTPs 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
 9w1 RLOAI 

Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed?
 Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
 English literature major

What is your dream job?
 Librarian hahaha

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describeyourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
 Ugh. Too much work. 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Probably the puzzles…

 Do you collect anything?
Books lol

 What are your phobias?
I have fears, but no phobias that I’m aware of, unless fear of heights counts. But not all fears are phobias so idk.

 Describe your favourite food until you drool.
My friend’s Chinese restaurant – I’m already drooling.

 Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Reading, sleeping, cuddling, music

 What are your topfive pet peeves?
Grammatical errors, rudeness, stereotyping, selfishness, unnecessary conflict

 What would a perfect day be like for you?
Spending all day by myself or with one of my best friends, reading, taking walks, and napping. ^^

 Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I prefer a vegetarian diet, and I feel healthier when I’m not eating (store-bought) red meat, but I don’t always have the self-control… 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls – yay 
 The Death Penalty – nay 
 Premarital Sex – nay 
 People are inherently good – yay 
 Destiny – yay (but nay to fate – there’s a difference.)
 Done drugs – nay 
 Kissed in the rain –nay 
 Re-reading a goodbook – yay!


----------



## Kimalynn

Call me Kim. (Not Ishmael.)

I'm not a fan of words, so I'll keep it short and sweet.

MBTI stuff has been my summer obsession this year. It's pretty good, as far as summer obsessions go. I once had one with guitars that made all my friends run away. My general obsession is architecture, because it is the divine combination between logic and art. 

Currently, I am still in school as an engineering major. I feel as though I am just building INTJ stereotypes right now. Oh well. I build stereotypes and then I break them down. That's pretty much what I'm here to do.

Also, DaveSuperPowers from YouTube is my hero. Check his vids.

Since this is loosely based on the first post, I'll make it even more based on the first post.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The cardboard box section.

Do you collect anything? Pencils. Obsessions.

What are your phobias? Heights. Confusion. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I can't. I don't think in words.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Heh... being annoying. Apparently I annoy INFJs without thinking about it, but I'm figuring out ENFPs pretty well too. Also, I like those moments of inspiration when you figure something out. They usually come after I've annoyed somebody enough to make them take down their barriers and get angry. 

Oh goodness, that made me sound evil.

What are your top five pet peeves? (in order of when I thought of them)
1. When people complain and don't do anything about it.
2. When people tell me things I already know.
3. Romance novels. They're never true. 
4. Dishonesty for the sake of not hurting someone.
5. Dishonesty in general.

What would a perfect day be like for you? By myself most of the time, reading, etc. Then go to the local coffee shop with friends. Actually, this is a pretty average day, but I like it. I also like exciting days, but you can't make generalizations about those.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer the right diet. Meat is optional, but tasty.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: yay
The Death Penalty: it's a toughy
Premarital Sex: nay
People are inherently good: nay
Destiny: ... sorta?
Done drugs: nay 
Kissed in the rain: nay
Re-reading a good book: yay, but it's gotta be a really good book.

EDIT: I just realized how long this was. Sorry for the not-shortness of it.


----------



## CatBallou

New to the forum - this seems like a good way to start!  


*Personal*

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
CatBallou​, let's just leave it with this. Cat as a nickname works though. 

Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location 
_Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_
I was born and raised in Germany, and still live here even though I've been travelling quite a bit these last years. 

_ If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
New Zealand. I just watched Peter Jackson's production video-blog for "The Hobbit" again (yay!) and it makes me want to pack my stuff and see this gorgeous country myself. 

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._
Turning 25 in exactly one month. Somebody just recently guessed me to be 31, so no, I don't think I act my age. People generally seem to think I'm a couple years older. 


*Personal(ity) *

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ. I took my first test three years ago or so but have just recently started to actually look more into. (It freaked me out when I first read a description of the INFJ because it was so spot on and I never felt like anybody understood me that well before. Hah.)

What type do you usually test as?
So far always INFJ.


*Occupation *

I'm working as a full-time volunteer in a international organization, currently in the personell department. That's about it.

_What is your dream job?_
That's a hard one - maybe writer. Or cook. Yeah, if somebody would just pay me to try new recipes every day without the pressure of working in an actual restaurant ... that would be great!


*About You *

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm quite composed and self-assured, always observing everyone and everything around me. Usually I know people around me better than they know me, and it takes a long time until I open up and feel the freedom to let someone have a look into that weird mind of mine. 
If I could, I would live in a hobbit hole or a tree house ... actually, I wouldn't mind living in Middle Earth. That seems like a cool place to be. 

I hope to learn more about the different personality types and how they perceive the world around them, what bothers them and how their thought-process works ... so much to learn here!


*Other *

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Comics
Do you collect anything? Books ... not intentionally, but I do have a lot of them.
What are your phobias? I don't think I have any. (Does the fear of living a meaningless life count?)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Thai Food. Holy amazing, so good. Oh, and Sushi. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Thunderstorms, good conversations that just flow effortless, the smell of fresh coffee and that of rain on dry earth, the smell of salt water, running, kayaking, learning about a topic I like. (And lolcats. Psht.)
What are your top five pet peeves? Eating noises, invading my personal space, poor grammar and spelling, people who are walking really slow (in front of me!! AARGH!!), gossiping. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Waking up early but refreshed and having a nice breakfast with some really good coffee ... that would make for a good start to do whatever I'd like to do. Right now going for a kayak-trip on the river sounds wonderful to me. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like meat, but I don't like too much of it. Leaning towards a vegetarian cuisine these days. 


*Other Other*~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay, mild ones, never again
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - YAY!


----------



## Sophie

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *For here? Sophie is just fine, it's not my real name but it shall suffice*
- Any nicknames? *None that I personally care to share*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

*Born in Kentucky, currently residing in Virginia. No interesting story behind it, mother decided to move us here.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Switzerland. It's cooler (literally), neutral, **and I would not have to deal with majority of the people that I deal with on a consistent daily basis.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm in my twenties but I do not feel like I am, nor do I act like it sometimes. I think that I can sometimes act either older than I am or younger depending on the situation, words being dispersed and who I am around.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*INTP, I've been reading on personality theory for over 4 years now.*

* What type do you usually test as?

*INTP, though I had gotten INTJ once before. *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*INTJ's are my favorite, I haven't met anyone with my personality type outside of forums, but my two best friends are INTJ's. I am not particularly fond **of ESTJ's, my mother is one and her and I get along for the most part but only when I concede and back away from her. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed and currently seeking other jobs*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *In college presently studying psychology for my associates and working towards my BA/MA/Ph.D*

What is your dream job? *I'm studying for Psychiatry, though I have set goals in mind for once that happens. *


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Like-minded individuals and possibly good intellectual conversations are what I hope to get out of the forum. As for myself, I'm an INTP through and through. I'm easy to get along with and I don't like conflict, I hate drama and I love writing and researching. *



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Marvel toys*
Do you collect anything? *Comics, certain toys, video games (mainly RPG's), movies, old money and books.*
What are your phobias? *Large crowds*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Potatoes and tomatoes*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *A good conversation, a good board game, new comics (or old), new books (especially the smell)*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who do not listen, repeating myself, things not being where I placed them, dog-eared pages, no ice-cream in the house, fake people*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Sitting inside either watching a movie, reading a book or browsing the internet with no interruptions*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Eh*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Eh*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay

Added in Eh, meaning I could care less either way, not entirely for it but not entirely against it. *


----------



## LiLesah

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Lisa
- Any nicknames? Little Lisa, LiLesah (I'm only 5 feet tall)

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Northern Minnesota
Where do you live today? South Texas (not sure how I ended up here)
Any interesting story behind that? Went to a school for music vocations in Iowa for 4 years. Came down here to visit family & loved the warm sunny weather - so I decided to finish my degree down here. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I've always wanted to visit Italy, & Ireland... Maybe trace back my family tree and see where my ancestors came from. Really, I'd enjoy traveling anywhere - seeing different cultures & customs. 

Age - How old are you? Just turned 28 in June.
Do you think you act your age? Sometimes... but mostly I just feel like a big kid.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Probably a 3 year old. I'm always looking at things curiously, trying to figure out how things work, and figuring out where I fit in the world. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. First took the test in high school, read a book on it as a freshman in college, and have been fascinated ever since. 

* What type do you usually test as? I've taken it a bunch of times - but always come out INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like being around people who 'get' me - so fellow INFPs, ENFPs... not sure which type I wouldn't want to be around... probably extremely logical, fact, 'no it all', shallow, emotionless personality types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? O - 88% C - 25% E - 4% (lol) A - 63% N - 71%


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Have a year left to my music teaching degree - currently working a min. wage job trying to pay for the rest of my schooling, & creating products for a virtual chat site online for extra income as a hobby 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Vocational school for music (4 years - no degree, just taking classes that interested me, & made me a better musician), AA - Fine Arts Music, a year left on my teaching degree - bachelors in music ed.

What is your dream job? I've always wanted to work with kids through music  Inspire them to be creative & go on & do great things.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm looking forward to meeting like minded people. Reading the forums, & having meaningful/interesting conversations.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I can only pick one? 
Do you collect anything? I don't really collect anything - but I hold on to things with meaning. I have a box in my closet with old pictures, letters (notes that my 'boyfriend' in the 5th grade would write to me, with little drawing on them), silly things like that. 
What are your phobias? Public speaking, performing (which kinda sucks because I'm a musician)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Potatoes! Anything with potatoes - french fries, mashed, baked, hashbrowns, au gratin potatoes... Mmmm, & white chocolate
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Funny pics, memes, youtube vids, comedies. 
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. fake people. 2. know it alls 3. ignorance - not willing to see a differing view point 4. Someone asking questions about the movie, while you're trying to watch a movie. 5. your vs. you're - don't know why, but bugs me when people don't know which one to use.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Spending time with someone I love, cuddling, & a movie marathon. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I would like to be a vegetarian - but I enjoy eating meat occasionally.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex ...MaybYay
People are inherently good I'd like to think 'Yay' - but it may be a Nay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay - but I don't care if someone does the lighter stuff.
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay



*


----------



## cinnamondusty

*intro*

Hello out there! You guys can call me Cinny. 

So glad this discussion saved me the self-indulgence of starting my own thread. Certainly this place must get dozens of new members coming in by the hour - I didn't see the point unless I needed urgent advice. 
Had an awesome time looking through everyone's self-crafted "trading cards" here too! It brought a tear to my eye, all the weird ways i can relate to some of you cats.


*Personal ~*

Basically, F/ThePhilippineIslands/27. I was born and raised here, but did some growing up (or avoiding it?) stateside, particularly in the bay area.

*
Personal(ity) ~*

First tested MBTI a decade and a half ago and been an ENFP, mostly. Lately bordering INFP, but i suspect that may be cause my ass is broke, haha! Been an enneagram 4 for as long as i can remember, but i'm a 9 now, with 4/2 evenly trailing behind. Only recently tried a Big 5 test (sleep-deprived), and results say i'm SCUAN social? Will look into that/retake at a later point...


*Occupation/Education ~*

Being ENFP i flew that UNDECLARED flag proud, at least for as long as i could. But I majored in journalism at one point. Self-employed as a vintage clothing dealer now, and a mercenary writer online. To travel and write has always been the dream!

*
About You ~*

Isn't everyone looking to untangle at least a part of themselves here? 
My prior ventures in self-analysis were always more passive, and were easily derailed by ego or the next obsession. Looks like here I can at least have better documentation! (all those nonchronological journals and scattered audio notes... gah.) I honestly just need a good kick in the nuts every now and then. 
It helps to know there's a place where people who've sorted themselves out are willing to do exactly that! Ouch, and thanks in advance.


*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the art/craft and spy sections.
Do you collect anything? ornaments of all sorts, for the home and body. papercraft supplies. journals, houseplants, vintage eyewear, tea paraphernalia, meetcutes. and EMBROCATIONS, ohyesyesyes. 
What are your phobias? having no snack in my purse.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. mmmm of course i change my mind all too often, so let's just say chirashi+frushi donburi. is that cheating? strictly speaking, the one topping there i'd have a hard time sharing would be the UNI, in all its sweet salty buttery fresh umami sea urchiny glory - how could anyone NOT. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? at a ryokan with a lover and a waterproof book
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? lacto-ovo-pesca-vegeterian would be ideal. and raw.
*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - perhapssssss
The Death Penalty - nay, death isn't exactly atonement, is it?
Premarital Sex - YAY
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - yay
Kissed in the rain - yay
Re-reading a good book - yay!


----------



## MAP

Personal ~


* Name - My name is Max. Friends call me any variation of that... Maxwell, Maximillion, Maximus Prime ...


* Male/Female/Trans? - Male


Location - New Jersey, United States


If I could get up and go anywhere, right now, I'd love to go back to Colorado. What a beautiful place.


Age - I'm 19 years old, and legitimately feel like I'm older than my parents. In terms of wisdom, that is :wink:








Personal(ity) ~


I believe I'm an INFJ, with some INTJ tendencies. I can say so based on the fact that I always test one of the two, but, after having read the personality summaries/browsing these forums, I feel that I can relate exponentially better with the INFJ's.


My favorite type to be around definitely seems like an ESFJ. Although, I'm not all that experienced in analyzing others' types yet.


I scored a type 4 on the Enneagram test.






Occupation ~


Employed at a monotonous, retail job, that I could care less about.


I'm going into my 2nd year of college, not sure what I'll be majoring in.


My dream job? Without a doubt, a performing, professional musician.




About You ~


I just posted my 'new poster' thread, so I'll copy what I posted there:

I'm 19 years old, and have lived in New Jersey my entire life. I'm a musician, and I try to do visual art as well (love it, but not nearly as good at it). I'm into all sorts of music, almost anything excluding: metal, country, and some pop. I go to a gym regularly, to stay in the best shape I can. I'm a very spiritual person, overall. Also, I'm like one of those skinny Asian competitive eaters. I can eat until most people would explode, then eat some more :wink:.

Within the forum, I look to develop a deeper understanding of myself and others.


----------



## HeartOfTheWind

Hmmm... This looks like fun. And I'm a random newbie. :3 

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?**HeartOfTheWind. But you can totally call me Wind.**
- Any nickna**mes? **My friends call me Dormouse, but I think Wind works better here. Or, I guess you could call me Katie.**

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born Kansas. Still living here today. But no, I'm not a farmer. And no, I don't live and breath the Wizard of Oz. :b

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Rothenburg, Germany. <3 Muss ich mehr sagen?

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 15. Yup, just another annoying teenager. :b But really, I don't act my age. A lot of adults treat me as an equal, so I'd say I act quite a bit older than I am. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am a happy INFJ. :3 I've been interested in personality types for a few years, now, but this summer I've been really into them. I think that it's been really helpful, since I've been under a lot of stress lately, to see that there are other people who act just like me, and who really understand my feelings even when others don't.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ. I have typed INFP before, but only once. I'm not a strong "J", if you know what I mean.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm not quite sure. My mom and brother are ENFJs, and I rather like them, but none of my friends know their types. And I'm not good at typing people. D:

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I can't think of any other personality tests I've taken. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm still in high school. D:

What is your dream job?
Some virtual reality designer person. I want to build imaginary worlds, and live in them. :b But computer programming or graphic design would be a close second.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Oh dear. I'm a random, hyper, creative, logical, smart, friendly, mildly shy, sympathetic, animal-loving, dreaming, imaginative, perfectionistic, musical, clever, amusing, odd, weird, curious, slightly lazy, band-nerd, thoughtful girl with lots of ideas and goals floating around in her head. I'm hoping to learn more about myself here, as well as meet others who get me. I also want to learn more about myself, and help reassure myself that my flaws are a part of who I am, and that they aren't necessarily an awful burden that I need to rid myself of. Plus, whenever I get stressed out, it's always nice to rant to a bunch of like-minded people. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The stuffed animals. <3
Do you collect anything?
Stuffed animals! :b I also collect random trinkets, pressed pennies, and erasers.
What are your phobias? 
Heights, explosions, tornadoes... 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
It's like German macaroni: Kaese Spaetzle! Oh, wait, I'm already drooling. Anyway, it's this really rich egg noodle dish with really thick, melty cheese or delicious gravy. It looks disgusting, but it tastes SO good!
What are your top five pet peeves?
People who leave time on the microwave... Miss-using words and improper grammar, People who dig through my stuff without my permission, people who say something that obviously hurt another person's feelings, but they don't seem to realize it, and people who act like they own the world.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
A perfect day would be a spent in a beautiful little cottage in Rothenburg Germany, reading an engaging fantasy book with a cat on my lap. And then, in the evening, a bit of souvenir shopping, and a delicious meal of Speatzle in my tiny backyard where I can watch the sunset over the mountains and forests.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, I guess.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay!
The Death Penalty Nay.
Premarital Sex Nay. (My religion is against it, and why risk it?)
People are inherently good Nay. (Once again, a religious view. All people are sinners)
Destiny Nay. 
Done drugs Nay! (Unless you count the medical kind. :b Gah, I hate having random digestive diseases!)
Kissed in the rain Nay.
Re-reading a good book ​Yay! *


----------



## LexiFlame

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*My real name is Lila (Lee-lah), but my friends call me Lexi.*

- Any nicknames? 
*Ok, I kinda answered this one too soon, haha! It's Lexi. 
*

*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

*I was born in the same city I live in now, Brampton, Ontario in Canada. Hmm... not really any stories about that... this is a pretty boring city! The fun one is Toronto, like a 30 minute drive from here.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*I'd go visit some online friends of mine! Don't worry, they're not creeps! *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 15, seemingly the youngest person on here! I have's seen anyone younger than 19 here yet. But I don't really act like most people my age. I seem to connect more with people that are in their early 20's as long as they don't find out my age. Then all chances of normal conversation have flown out the window... *


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm a definite ENTP, and I've been reading into personality theory for about a year.*

*** What type do you usually test as?

*I've always tested as an EN**TP, but sometimes as low as 54% extroverted. In my circumstances, I spend a lot of time alone since I'm home schooled. *

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*My favorite types are INFJ's! I have yet to find one that I don't naturally click with! And my least favorite is ISFJ! This is only in one instance, but we do NOT get along at all.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*
I was a Type 7 in the Enneargram test, and I was O76-C2-E74-A32-N11 in the Big 5 Test.*



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm in grade 11 of high school. I'm a couple grades ahead.
*
What is your dream job?
*I'd like to be a horror novelist. Or possibly even a psychologist.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I would describe myself as laid-back, attentive, fun, intellectual, and curious. I hope to find out more about my personality type and possibly make some friends*. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The video game section.*
Do you collect anything? *Not really, I used to collect rocks (when I was about 6).*
What are your phobias? *I don't have any phobias.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Mmm... Honestly I can't pick between cheese or a huge, juicy, thick, medium rare steak.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Jollies? Haha, I guess that means what makes me laugh. And that would be just about everything! There's not much I don't laugh at.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Hmm, it's hard to think of 5, but one is that I hate unnecessary criticism.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Beig able to read and watch movies all day with family and friends I love, then being able to step back and take a walk alone at night under the stars.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Definitely a meat diet! I love meat... That sounds a bit scary, doesn't it?*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? (*Isn't it "yea"?)*

God and Souls: *Sort of*
The Death Penalty: *Nay!!*
Premarital Sex: *Hmm... I haven't but I'm not really sure of my views on it...*
People are inherently good: *Yes*
Destiny: *Yes*
Done drugs: *Not intentionally! Somebody drugged me without me knowing.*
Kissed in the rain: *Nay sadly, but that sounds incredibly romantic.*
Re-reading a good book: *Not at the moment, but I have many times.*


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Archip

* Name - Drew
- Any nicknames? Drewberry, Dayquon, Drewie, Holmes

* Male

Location - Northern Virginia, by way of south Florida.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
At the moment? Probably Seattle. I love Seattle. 
Age - 15. 




Personal(ity) ~ INTP.

* INTP, and It's been my summer obsession.

* I'm nearly always an INTP with fairly strong extroverted tendencies, although I've never tested as E. I used to think I was INTJ, but INTP fits me much better.

* I like NTs, and I tend to surround myself with them. I don't have any particular bias though. As long as you're not annoying.

* Ennegram type 5w6.



Occupation ~

* Unemployed.

* Going into tenth grade of the US public school system.

* Dream job has to be either some sort of upper-level UN official, or a diplomat or an ambassador or something. That'll likely change though, a year ago I would have told you architect. 


About You ~

* I'm fairly quiet until I'm comfortable around someone, at which point I open up. I'm also a rather private person. I'm rather sarcastic when I get annoyed/ when someone says something stupid. I'm atheist, but not militant, more of the "do whatever you want, I could really care less" kind of atheist. I have a problem with being too apathetic as well. I like to consider myself centrist, but on the liberal side of. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Model trains.
Do you collect anything? Nope.
What are your phobias? None, really.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Burger with iceberg lettuce, blue cheese, and pickles. Medium. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Meaning laughter? I like stupid/dry humor. Either one. The british Top Gear makes me laugh more than almost anything.
What are your top five pet peeves? I hate gum. Can't think of any others.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Waking up at around eight, it's drizzling, getting I'm the car and going down to my boathouse, rowing in a quad with some of my team, then meeting my girlfreind for awhile, then going into DC and walking around downtown by myself until like three in the morning.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. Humans are omnivores...


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex I haven't, but I probably will.
People are inherently good People are inherently nothing. Good isn't a concept to a baby.
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Does on a porch in the rain count?
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Kore

*My input!*

*~ Personal ~*

*** _Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_
Victoria

*** _Any nicknames? 
_
Vic, Tor, Tori

*** _Male/Female/Trans?
_
Female

*** _Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that_?

I was born in a small town in the U.S, I do not live there anymore.

*** _If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_
New Zealand because it's gorgeous there.

*** _Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs_.

I'm 24 but I feel like I'm 40. My age has been guessed around 4 years older than my actual age from my teenage years to present.

*~ Personality ~*

*** _What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_
INTJ and I have only recently started reading about it.

*** _What type do you usually test as?
_
INTJ
Introverted (*I*) 74.19% Extroverted (E) 25.81%
Intuitive (*N*) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Thinking (*T*) 73.53% Feeling (F) 26.47%
Judging (*J*) 75% Perceiving (P) 25%

*** _What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_
I do not know. 
Although, I once had this girl come up to me and she was talking very fast and loud. She would say "Where are you from?" to which I would reply "I'm from ___" and she would say "Oh that's boring huh? Just kidding, guess what music I like! I like Nicki Minaj, Lil Wayne, Jay-z, Jennifer Lopez, Katy Perry" etcetera. Then she would again ask me where I was from and I would answer, followed by her repeating what she said before. She kept laughing and laughing but somehow still talking. I did not want to be around her at all. If there is a personality type like that then I would like to stay away from them.

*** _If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_
I tested as a type 5 for the Enneagram.

*~ About You ~*

*** _Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_
I am an unpredictable person or so I am told. I could have more friends than I do but I find it takes too much time. I enjoy being alone because it allows me to think clearly. I love to dance, it's very important to me. I have never been taught the way that I dance, it just happens and if I dance in front of people, I get great compliments on it. I am currently learning calligraphy because I would like to eventually snail mail with like-minded individuals.

I am hoping to find those people to maintain contact with through this forum. Also, I love to learn about new subjects and this one has taken my interest.

*~ Other ~*

*** _What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_
Nerf Guns

*** _Do you collect anything?
_
No

*** _What are your phobias?
_
I do not think I have any. 

*** _Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
The movie Hot Fuzz. 
Comedian Dave Chappelle. 
When people trip over but aren't seriously injured. 
Water balloon fights when it's hot out. 
Jumping on trampolines.

*** _What are your top five pet peeves?_
1.) Laziness.
2.) Chewing with your mouth open.
3.) Not cleaning up after yourself.
4.) Lying for no apparent reason.
5.) Taking your problems out on other people.

*** _What would a perfect day be like for you?_
Sitting outside, reading a book. The sun is warm, not hot. I'm lounging and perfectly comfortable. What I'm reading engages me to the point of serious excitement. I have some great food. I stumble across some new information that puts another puzzle piece in place regarding a belief that I was working on. At nighttime I get to be with someone I care for deeply, under the stars or some other place that is awe-inspiring. We discuss great ideas, things that we have both come up with or subjects we've always loved. 

*** _Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
I love meat and veggies.


*~ Other Other ~* 

Yay or Nay?

*** _God and Souls: _I do not know, so both or neither.
*** _The Death Penalty: _Yay
*** _Premarital Sex:_ It's fine with me.
*** _People are inherently good:_ Yay
*** _Destiny:_ I do not care, so both or neither.
*** _Done drugs:_ Yay
*** _Kissed in the rain:_ Sadly, Nay
*** _Re-reading a good book:_ Huge Yay


----------



## DowntonPotter

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Downton... or Potter ?

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
LA County
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Cambodia; I'm Khmer and I'd love to go there


Age- 14, but I act older than I actually am :/


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISTP; one year

*** What type do you usually test as?
About a year ago I was tested as an ESFP (not me!), and then I was an ESTP 3 months (ish) later. _Finally_ I was a tested ISTP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorite- ESTP
Least Favorite- ESFP

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
8w5, and I haven't taken SLOAN yet.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
I tutor kids x(

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Well, I _want_ to get a BA or higher in Accounting/Liberal Arts



About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
No paragraphs.
I'm an agnostic Liberal who likes Harry Potter, Downton Abbey, Classic Rock, Naruto, and fashion; I'd like to understand more about myself from this forum 



Other ~


What are your top five pet peeves?
Bigotry, Sexist/Racist people, er... slutty five year-olds, people who lack common sense, and people who TaLk LyKeeee DDiISsS and mistake "your" for "you're".
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Shopping without a budget. Or dining in Europe/Asia. Um, or hanging out with the cast of Harry Potter and going to a spa ^_^ meep
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I used to be a vegetarian for a year, but meh. So both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay and Nay
The Death Penalty- Yay
Premarital Sex- Nay
Re-reading a good book- Yay


----------



## sunday207

.Domenica
.Female
.Born and raised in London
.It'd be cool to travel around the South of Europe one day
.I'm 20 going on 40
.Only just discovered that I am a INFP, I don't know enough about personality types yet to know who I do and don't get along with.
.My Enneagram Personality is Type 5
.Unemployed, Currently studying Hair and Make-up for Fashion, hopefully working as Make-up Artist when I finish

.I would describe myself as a kind, caring, creative person, who is prone to the odd mood swing...or 3!(I'm a Cancer). I like being at home, cooking, drinking, watching a good film and listening to music. I'm not a very social person, and choose to have a very small group of friends when I do feel like socialising.Thought it would be cool to join this site to meet similar people, and have interesting chats and discussions.

.Haven't been to a Toy-Store in years
.I used to collect magazines, but I despise them now (Don't even want to know how much money I spent on them! *tear*)
.I have a phobia of anything that can fly....and heavily pregnant women :s
.I looove spicy foods, and avocados!
.A good song, Tumblr, Make-up shopping, Shoes, Artwork and Photography
.Ignorance, Arrogance, Patronising People, Pretentiousness, Over Enthusiasm
.Good Food, Good Music, Lots of Laughter, Sunshine and Good conversation.
.Vegetarian. I've been a Vegan for just over 8 months now 

.God and Souls- Not sure :S.The Death Penalty- Nay
.Premarital Sex- Yay
.People are inherently good- Yay
.Destiny-Yay 
.Done drugs- Nay (Not illegal ones anyway)
.Kissed in the rain- Nay *tear*
.Re-reading a good book- Nay, I'm lucky if I even finish one!


----------



## F4113Nx

Personal ~​
** Name - Micheal
- Any nicknames? Mike, Mikey

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Born in Onamia(lived in isle), Mom Dad divorced so moved to Mora got a best friend here, Mom found a boyfriend so she moved to: Fergus Falls, then Dayton, then idk, then one last place, then Anoka. Broke up with boyfriend and moved to Ramsey to help my Great Aunt suffering from Alzheimers, sent her to a nursing home so moved to Champlin Apartments <--- Best place since Mora got my 2nd and currently only best friend here, had to help other Great Aunt who broke boths hips and Cousin with down syndrome so moved to her house in Champlin, now I'm in Isanti for my Grandpa and other personal reasons. Safe to say I fking hate moving. 

Oh and Japan seems amusing so probably there. But just to visit. I hate moving.

Age - 20, Not sure if I act my age but probably younger or much older at times. Laughs are good


Personal(ity) ~

ENTP - I first became interested in personality and other things that "defined" a personality like horoscopes when I was around 13-14

Well my its stayed ENTP since I first took it 4 years ago.

Not sure but I prefer people who don't overreact. 

5w6 on two different iterations, I'm a Leo, Blood Type AB, and in those random personality tests I usually end up getting the "outgoing, friendly, & logical with a bit of artist in yah" result. 



Occupation ~

Unemployed?

FK COLLAGE!!!! For now at least. To tired to memorize what people are telling me.

Something easy to get into or something easy to do that preferably takes little thought so I can think of w/e I want. 


About You ~

I act outgoing and happy even if I am unhappy or don't give a single damn. I bottle up emotions and let it all out at once and when I do, I disregard and hate everything; My own emotions & secrets, secrets people told me, everything I know or think I know are pawns to my anger and become my weapons to win an argument or hurt someone or anything. If confronted physically I will refute physically and attempt to win that with brute force, intimidation, words, and tactics. 

I cry easily in front of w/e my mind considers authority when faced with possible punishment, possibly as a defense mechanism as I believe it will lessen punishment or some type of fear which I am not aware of. I have little motivation, ambition, feel lazy, impatient at times, procrastinate on almost everything I find boring or unimportant. Generally intelligent with an (I believe) above average vocabulary and my fair share of common sense although I don't always use it myself. I don't mind giving advice as I can... I have a inferiority complex that I try to hide with sarcastic superiority. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Toy Guns & Sports 
Do you collect anything? Use to collect bottles, use to collect quarters, lost interest in collecting money and glass
What are your phobias? Death perhaps... silly or perhaps sad that I have suicidal thoughts from time to time huh
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pizza, Brooklyn style, Pepperoni, Sausage, extra cheese, light sauce, sprinkle a little parm & garlic sauce and you can say fk you to your arteries but god you won't give a damn.
Some of the things that you (<---wait what) give you jollies? Stuff on the interwebs, best friend, free stuff.
What are your top five pet peeves? Lights being left on, people who don't say hi back, not sure if anything else. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake Up, Internets for 18 hours with a stretch break here and there. Food delivered to room or simply enough snacks next to me, no urge to go bathroom, sleep. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'd chose meat any day but I enjoy veggies too.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - In-between...
The Death Penalty - Don't care, people who do care can decide
Premarital Sex - Wear a condom dumbass... unless your like 20something, then w/e idc
People are inherently good - A kids first words aren't from what iv'e heard "I'ma go steal something"
Destiny - Maybe, mostly not.. I don't feel very destined.
Done drugs - Nope
Kissed in the rain - Looks good in the movies
Re-reading a good book - Nope, will never ever, literally can't unless its like 2 pages 12 font.*


----------



## Sphyraenidae

*Personal ~

Name – 
Kaitlyn, but Kate works just fine


Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

Location 
I was born in West Islip, NY (on Long Island). I was raised in Richmond, Virginia. I currently live on Singer Island in Florida.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I’d love to go to Ireland. I have some family there who I haven’t seen in an extremely long time, and it’s the main source of my heritage.

Age 
I’m 24. I can’t honestly pinpoint an exact age that I feel at any given time. Wait, I take that back…when it comes to relationships, I feel kinda like I’m 10. Probably should leave that alone for now.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I don’t quite know yet. I’ve tested as INFP, INTJ, ISFP…I’m definitely introverted, that much I can say. I’ve been interested in personality theory for a few years now, but I don’t think I know even half as much as a lot of the people on this site.


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don’t know if I can put this in categorical terms…I’m just put off by the gossipy, tactless, and selfish in general. I know that those traits can surface in all of us, though.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My Enneagram is 4w5. I’ll have to look up this SLOAN test…


Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed?
Looking for a job…in the waiting stage.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I’m still trying to finish my undergrad degree. Yeah, I know I’m taking too long.
My wacky anxiety has rendered me incapable of getting enough credits per semester.
I’m studying Marine Biology.

What is your dream job?
I used to want to be a research scientist, but I realized that it might become tedious. I’d love to work in an aquarium, or maybe operate a dive tour boat. Gotta be near my fishes.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am observant and sometimes very cautious. I have a history of being oversensitive to criticism, which used to make me cry. Unfortunately, I started to become angry instead over the years…I can rant like it’s nobody’s business. My temper is a work in progress, basically.
I love nature, and often prefer the company of animals to people. That does not mean that I dislike people; I’m just a loner of sorts. I love to take pictures of everything, and sketch on random scraps of paper. I like to sing when I’m alone. I love ichthyology, horror movies, and classic rock. I can write one hell of an incoherent paragraph.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don’t think I’ve been to one in quite some time. I did get a bit excited upon seeing the gigantic stuffed Stitch (best character ever) when my family went to Disney World last month. Probably one of my least nervous moments there…

Do you collect anything?
Fish bones, sea shells, incense (well, collect and burn), candle wax (yep, I like to burn stuff)

What are your phobias?
I’m terrified of losing any (more) of my family members…especially to car crashes.
Parasites can (and have) scared me into an essentially catatonic state.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I really like pasta…and also cucumbers. Not necessarily mixed together, though. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
Loud chewing
People who text and whisper during a lecture
Knuckle cracking
Other various repetitive-and-annoying sounds
Cats…just cats in general…I’m a dog person through and through.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I think I outlined this in my intro post, but I’m gonna retype it rather than copy and paste. I would dive on any reef I could find, read for a bit, and then travel back in time to Woodstock. 
I hope that this didn’t mean a completely realistic perfect day…

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Mostly vegetarian, but I’m technically omnivorous

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I don’t know for sure, obviously. I’ve gone back and forth. I guess I’d be a sort of weak atheist if I had to put a label on it, though. Interestingly enough, I don’t want to be this way…I’d love to have a spiritual element in my life, but I can’t seem to find one.

The Death Penalty
I wish I were the type that could say ‘no way’ to this…but some people simply cannot be rehabilitated from a very dangerous state. It’s upsetting to me. I have to agree with the death penalty in some cases…I feel more uncomfortable about this than the issue of abortion.

Premarital Sex
I don’t see why not. I’ve never understood why people think it’s a bad thing. It’s not like it’s gonna usher in the apocalypse; We have birth control and free will to prevent such things.

People are inherently good
I would like to say this is true, but I can’t. Sorry.

Destiny
A slightly fanciful notion…but damn it, I WANT to be fanciful. I used to be…not sure what happened.

Done drugs
Nah. I occasionally drink too much though, I will admit. 

Re-reading a good book
All the time. 
*


----------



## aj1023

Personal ~

** Name - Austin
- Any nicknames?
I'm often called by my last name, though I'd prefer not to share it.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born and raised in the Dallas-Fort Worth area and now spend most of my time in the Oklahoma City area at college.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Orlando, FL. I absolutely love theme parks and being entertained in general.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 21; I consider myself very ethically mature (like a 35-year-old) but also a bit emotionally immature (like a 17-year-old). Working on that though.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I personally think I'm INFJ because I identify with it the most, though I have also tested as ENFJ and strangely, on this website's test, ISTP. I also tested ISTP on a test 4 or 5 years ago (when I felt I was trying to be someone rather than answer the questions honestly). I'm not 100% sure about INFJ because I occasionally say and do some very un-INFJ things, but it's usually when I'm stressed or when my blood sugar is low, so I guess it's my ESTP shadow function. I plan on going to the "What's my type?" forum and seeing what people think. In the past month I've gotten really into MBTI.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorite: INFJ, INFP, ENFP, ENFJ. Least Favorite: ESFJ, ESTP, ENTJ

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My enneagram is 3w4.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed; I check out video equipment to people in my major. Very easy job.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm a senior in college majoring in broadcasting and minoring in film.

What is your dream job?
Currently I think I want to be a screenwriter.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm pretty passionate about what I believe, even though that may change from time to time. I'm a bit of a perfectionist; I'm always trying to figure out how I can perfect myself. Sometimes I make progress, sometimes I don't. I'm a very introverted person, though I can carry a conversation well. I'm definitely more creative than average, though not nearly as much as I'd like to be. I definitely love other people and helping them out, unless I'm hungry, stressed, or they start taking advantage of my love for them. Through the use of this forum, I hope to find myself even further.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Always liked looking at the Legos as a kid.

Do you collect anything?
Not really at the moment; I had a massive collection of movie tickets but I threw them out when my family moved 5 years ago.

What are your phobias?
Dead animals; whenever I come across one unexpectedly I drop dead in my tracks.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I'm a big fan of spaghetti, usually dry but covered in pepper and salt. Occasionally I like adding a somewhat meager amount of tomato sauce and some meatballs, though.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Roller coasters, funny movies, advancing in a video game, good music.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Talking too much, not respecting authority, lying, cheating, stealing.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Waking up, laying in bed for an hour on my computer as I wake up, going to a theme park for the day, going to a movie afterward, then going out with friends and having a bit to drink. If friends are unavailable, substitute going to a theme park for a lengthy solitary drive, going to a movie for a movie at home, and drinking alone (but not heavily). I sound like an alcoholic but I assure you I'm not (I haven't drank by choice in two weeks). I just like to relax with it when I'm able to.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
MEAT. PETA propaganda sometimes makes me feel a bit guilty, but hey, it's not like most carnivores are any less vicious than we are.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Absolute yay

The Death Penalty
On the fence, but leaning towards nay

Premarital Sex
Since sex used to be marriage and occurred at the age of 14 or so, yay (so long as you truly, in your heart, hope to stay with them forever)

People are inherently good
Nay, though they do desire to be

Destiny
Yay

Done drugs
Nay

Kissed in the rain
Nay, and probably wouldn't want to. I hate rain.

Re-reading a good book
Yay
*


----------



## Ronn

Personal 

*** *Name* - Hello ma'am. My name's Ronald, but you can call me Ron. 

*** *Male*. 

*Location* - I'm from Washington state and am moving to Seattle real soon. An interesting story huh? Well, me and my family drove down from Kent, WA to Virginia for an accidental "Hey look what happened huh?" kind of vacation. I was doing 10 sit-ups a day and everytime we'd stop in a hotel I'd lean back as far as I could in the bathroom mirror till some abs appeared. I can count six if if lean extra far back, and hold my breath until my face looks like a hot air balloon! 

If I could go anywhere right now then it would be on a nice window seat of that plane I'll take come this October! I like being up in the air like that. The sky's orange, the sun's going down, and all you can see are just clouds everywhere. It's like going to another country for me and this time I'm bringin' back treats. Peanuts. 

I'm turning 21 come this January and I act my age if watching Campus PD has shown me anything. Ha! 

Personal(ity) ~

*** ENFJ. I've never heard of personality theory at all until I joined here. I'm gonna learn. 

*I don't put people into types. I get along with just about anyone unless they're disrespectful, and if they are I'll just excuse myself and leave. So what're you into?
*
Occupation ~

*I'm employed with the U.S Navy. On to training, sailor!
*
I'll be going to A-school after my training's up and be in their Electrical Engineering program. This is what I've wanted to be for a while, an electrical engineer, and on a Navy ship? Bonus! 

About You ~

*I like being around people. The best way to learn, for me, is to get other people's thoughts on the things I think about. I'm easy-going, honest, and am either in the swimming pool or restaraunt-hopping looking for new food and drink. What about you? *


I like board games and video games, but I don't play as much.
I don't collect anything.
I hate spiders. 
I love pizza. 
Pet peeves? When I'm listening to someone talk and they're cut off by another person.that.
I didn't know you could be a vegetarian until I was 15. I didn't even know what it was! I eat meat, veggies, produce, and all the other parts of that food pyramid. Is it still a pyramid? I heard they changed it so please let me know. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls?* I don't believe in any spirituality, but I do appreciate what it does to people. I've heard a lot of talk about atheism, is God real, and whether he/she is or not, I don't care. I've seen people completely turn there lives around for the better simply because they were strengthen by the bonds they felt with that God. It helped them grow. 

I believe in change and if there's a force that can make someone take a serious look at there life and take the time to change and make themselves better, then well... that's something. Something powerful. I respect religion for for what it can do for people. 

On the other side, if God does exist, well I imagine it's a beautiful woman with soft-skin and a warm smile. Short black hair, maybe it's curly, green eyes, brown, let's say she's got every color in 'em. Gray eyes it is. Yeah, God's a woman of average height, short black-hair, gray eyes, and a nice smile.

*The Death Penalty?* If someone murders someone with the intent to kill them and it's carried out then yes, I believe they should die. They should've thought about there family, friends, and all the other responsibilities before this happened. It's a mistake that I believe should be payed in equal value. You took away someone's life, their dreams, everything is gone and they'll never be here again. You'll never see them again so the least you could do is apologize to them, but where they are, there's only one way you can get to that place. 

*Premarital Sex?* Yeah, it's okay with me. 

*People are inherently good?* I see everyone as a good and honest person when I meet them. 

*Destiny?* As in, this is meant to happen? No, our lives happen as we go and are written as we move. 

*Drugs?* The only drug I've ever done is weed and it was once on a 4th of July a couple years ago with my best friends who've also never tried it. I don't know if I hit it right, but nothing happened, I didn't see a world of rainbows and SpongeBob. I was very dissapointed. I don't regret it though. I won't try that or any other drugs in the future, never had a desire to, but it's funny how that wrap all that "whatever it is" in that little tissue paper.

*Kissed in the rain?* I haven't done that yet, but I have kissed outside when it was sunny. I liked that warm feeling on my neck, and besides, I don't want to catch a cold!

*Re-reading a good book? *My favorite book is The Book Thief, by Mark Zusack. I love it so much that I read it again a month after I finished it.


----------



## dragonheartedgirl

Personal ~​
* Name - Wren.

* Male/Female/Trans? Cis femme. 

Location - Expat wannabe. 

Age - I'm twenty, but because of my trauma history I'm split between thirty and fourteen. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ. First took the test when I was sixteen or so, really started getting serious about it this past year. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ, always. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like INTPs and ENTPs a lot. ENFJs are also fun. I get along with pretty much all the Ns, but Ss are hard for me. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
I got a four on the Enneagram. MBTI's the only one I actively use in life, though. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed at present. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Computer Science. :3 

What is your dream job? A pasty, stringy computer whisperer. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm an archetypal INFJ. Screamingly passionate, in love with the human race, and _you won't like me when I'm angry_. I'm a dragon and a songbird and viciously scarred. I put up walls to see who will care enough to knock them down, run to see if anyone cares enough to follow me, and hate and love in extremes. 

I'm also a massive geek. 

Oh, and I'm not actually pansexual, I'm polysexual. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? If there's a section for shonen anime toys, I'm so there. 
Do you collect anything? Manga stuff.
What are your phobias? Burns, spiders, water. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat; my body can't get adequate nutrition from a veg diet. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay, abstractly. 
The Death Penalty Nay.
Premarital Sex Yay!
People are inherently good Yay.
Destiny Abstract yay.
Done drugs Yay.
Kissed in the rain Nay.


----------



## beflutterywith

*Personal*

Name 
beflutterywith, anagram of my favourite album

Male/Female/Trans
Male

Location
United Kingdom. Originally born in the Midlands, spent around half of my life there. Spent the other half "down south" as they say. 

Age
I'm 22.

*Personal(ity)*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
"INFP", I've not read into it that long actually. This is all the result of too many hours browsing the net, and not enough in bed. Funny what you find though isn't it? In the sweeping vortex that is midnight. Who would've known that I share personality traits with Celine Dion, JFK and ET? Life changing.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I honestly don't know. I enjoy being around people who are as relaxed and easy going as I am. That way I don't feel like I have to throw myself out there for the sake of being friendly, which is awkward and pointless. I enjoy people who can express things by saying very little, that seems to be how I understand myself as well.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Type 5 on Enneargram.

*Occupation*

Employed or Unemployed?
Was employed, the firm shut down. I'm now getting interviews. Woo.

What is your education?
I left school after completing my GCSE exams, did 2 years of Art and Design, and then I moved onto an I.T course, which was also 2 years.

What is your dream job?
Possibly working with animals. I'm not sure really. That would be fairly laid back, and I would feel as though I am contributing to the happiness of so many beautiful creatures (not you spiders). Still not certain on the specifics of what that dream job would entail, maybe wildlife preservation or tending to sick and wounded animals.

*About You*

I spend too much time playing games, specifically GW2. I'm incredibly relaxed and laid back, but people assume I'm attempting to isolate myself, or so I've been told ─ really though, I'm just observing, listening and watching. I am in the process of researching "how to" guitar tutorials and such, learning how to play bass as well. I haven't started the learning part yet, I would like to decide which I would prefer to play around with first. I am a Star Wars geek.

*Other*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
At the what?
Do you collect anything? 
Nope.
What are your phobias? 
Spiders.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
It would be a grilled cheese sandwich with chilli sauce. Just not too hot though, I'm a weakling when it comes to spicy food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
Games, looking at art (drawings, digital art), reading, music, nature
What are your top five pet peeves?
Litterers, people that talk loudly, I don't have many really. I'm fairly tolerant!
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
Going to a rural area, finding a hill with a nice view, setting up a blanket on the grass and just listening to some music. Spend most of my day thinking, and then get some food before finally going to the land of nod.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
Both. I don't adhere to a strict eating "policy" you know? I believe a balance is good.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls 
I'm not an advocate of blind faith and organised religion, but generally I don't mind what people believe, as long as it remains a belief and doesn't turn into propaganda.
The Death Penalty
No, and throw the "blah blah tax payer money" controversy at me if you want. Just makes us as bad, if not worse, if we take someone else's life.
Premarital Sex
I'm not fussed really. 
People are inherently good
Good is subjective, but in the general sense of the word, no. They aren't inherently bad though.
Destiny
Nay, but it makes for good lyrics!
Done drugs
Nope.
Kissed in the rain
Uh, nope.
Re-reading a good book
Yes!

That took a while! Cheers folks : )


----------



## erendis

Personal:
* name - *erendis*
* nickname - just call me erendis 
* definitely *female *
* born in *Prešov, Slovakia*; living near Prešov in small village of 660 people now ... 
* *age 17*; one time feel like 1000 years old alien, on the other hand like little 5 years old cutie
Personal(ity):
* *INFJ*; made a lot of tests and introspecting over year
* I have not favourite or least favourite MBTI type
Occupation:
* 3rd year *high-school student* soon (do not worry, I will not spend my study time avoiding studying ); *dream job: landscape architect*
About You:
* Well, I have few sides of my nature quite different to one another. My close friends say I am warm, friendly, somewhat impulsive and fun-loving. Outside I am reserved and silent, one dude even said to me I look like cold stone and have cold stare like some snow queen! My family members said I am depthful, highly introverted (I need my own personal time every day), but funny and optimistic; my mother told me I´m careless ... and ... that´t all ...
*Other:*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? CARS. Really. Cars haha
Do you collect anything? ummmm ... 
What are your phobias? HEIGHTS. And overcrowded places.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Maďarský guláš, fajne prepečený rezeň, kuracie závitky a všeeetko sladké 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Convulsion of laughter.
What are your top five pet peeves? Egoistic people ... egoistic people ... egoistic people ... did I wrote egoitic people? Yeah ... Rude people.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Relax and feel easy all day - it will never happen -_- or making my best sad friend smile
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Dunno.
*Other Other:*
God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Hell no.
Premarital Sex - Not yet. 
People are inherently good - Nay.
Destiny - Nay.
Done drugs - Nay. 
Kissed in the rain - Nay. 
Re-reading a good book - Yay!!


----------



## Mnemeosyne

Personal 

- Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name is (as you can see) Mnemeosyne but I can also be called Mneme.

*- *Male/Female/Trans?
I am a female.

- Location 
I am born and live in the small country know as Denmark.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I suppose I would visit China but I am happy where I am. I am a creature of habit. 

- Age 
I am 15 years old but most people say I act mature for my age. I think it is because I always look so serious. 


Personal(ity)

*- *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I identify as an ISTJ but I have only been reading about this for a month so I am pretty new at all this. 

*- *What type do you usually test as?
I test as an ISTJ.

*- *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I am sorry to say that I do not know. I cannot yet identify the types of those around me.


Occupation

*- *Employed or Unemployed?
I deliver adervtisemenet but are otherwise unemployed.

- What is your education? 
I am still in school.

- What is your dream job?
I dream about becoming a lawyer when I “grow up”. 


About You

*- *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a bookworm and spend too much time on the internet. I hope to learn a lot about myself but also about other people while I become involved in this forum. I hope to get to know all of you better.


Other 

- What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I almost always go and look at the different figures.

- Do you collect anything?
No. I am boring that way.

- What are your phobias?
According to myself I don’t not have any phobias.

- Describe your favourite food until you drool.
My favorite food is vanilla ice cream. Vanilla is the best flavour and ice cream just makes everything better.

- Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I had to look up what jollies means but if I have okay Google skills it means what make me happy…. I like reading or rereading a wonderful book. 

- What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Incorrect statements. 2. No instructions 3. People complaining about spoilers when the object came out a year ago. 4. People not listing to me when I am talking. 5. All “Go and make me a sandwich woman!” jokes.

- What would a perfect day be like for you?
A summer day underneath a big tree reading a book, relaxing and eating ice cream. 

- Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I love meat. I if could eat meat instead of vegetables at every meal I would. 


Other Other Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: I believe we have a soul. I don’t know about God.
The Death Penalty: I don’t believe in the death penalty. People who do such crime should suffer.
Premarital Sex: I honestly don’t care but I don’t like the idea of having sex with someone you don’t have feeling fore. 
People are inherently good: No.
Destiny: There are infinite crossroads. 
Done drugs: No and I will never.
Kissed in the rain: No. I have not been kissed yet.
Re-reading a good book: This is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## cubilone

Mnemeosyne said:


> Personal
> 
> - Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> My name is (as you can see) Mnemeosyne but I can also be called Mneme.


Strange... Your name is the name of the mother of the Muses, from ancient Greek mythology. But her name is spelt Mnemosyne (Μνημοσύνη), without the extra e. Where do you live in Denmark? I did five months of my erasmus in Aarhus last year. It was pretty hyggelig.


----------



## Mnemeosyne

cubilone said:


> Strange... Your name is the name of the mother of the Muses, from ancient Greek mythology. But her name is spelt Mnemosyne (Μνημοσύνη), without the extra e. Where do you live in Denmark? I did five months of my erasmus in Aarhus last year. It was pretty hyggelig.



Haha. When I was younger I really liked Greek mythology so I researched quite a bit. Unfortunately I wasn't the best speller so somewhere along the way I added the extra e and now I can't get rid of it roud:
I use Mnemeosyne as my username with the e because I am used to it... 

I currently live in Viborg but I hope to move to Aarhus in about 3 years.


----------



## gammagon

* Name - gammagon
- Any nicknames?
gammies, gamgam, gamma.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Coatesville, PA. Kennett Square, PA. No.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Mountains. No particular reason, I love hiking and camping but unfortunately I am too attached to my books and computer.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Don't worry about it. I think I act older than my age. I would say early twenties or so...




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. About a year or so.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP. Once as an ISTP, but I don't think so.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Dunno, I just generally sort it by who I personally don't like and who I do. Don't bring personality type into it.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
5w6, the "Investigator".



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Don't worry about it.

What is your dream job?
I have no idea.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief sentence or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Welp, I like building and playing with computers, reading manga, watching anime and playing games. I read philosophy books and research political science a bit.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Legos, toy guns, games, books.

Do you collect anything?
Manga and computer games.

What are your phobias?
Driving, government

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I have none I can think of off the top of my head, I'm not picky when it comes to food.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I dunno, nothing really. I like cute anime and that makes me happy sometimes.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Talking, "authority", lying to stay in power, people who blindly obey, op government

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Stay inside, sleep in, not have to talk, endless black dark roast coffee, Dr. Pepper, whiskey, computer, games, books, manga, anime.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian but both is ok. Stuff like bacon makes me feel sick.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Idk

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Yay (I don't want to, but other people should have the right to and shouldn't be slandered because of it)

People are inherently good
Nay

Destiny
Idk, yay?

Done drugs
Nay (Other people should have the right to)

Kissed in the rain
I like the rain. But kissing in it? 

Re-reading a good book
Yay yay


----------



## Zastraf

Name: If you want to call me by my real name: Suck it up, I'm not telling you. And I don't prefer any one nickname to another, so call me whatever you would like.
Gender: Male
Location: Born in Vermont. Still in Vermont. No interesting story there. 
Where I would want to go: Japan, London, and perhaps Paris. But I would prefer the surrounding cities to Paris... I just don't know many of the names. Why? Because they are all places that interest me and I have never been there before.
Age: 13. I do not act like the average 13-year-old. But... I kind of am... So I guess I do? Not laughing.

Personal(ity) ~

Myers-Briggs personality type: Unknown, might be INTJ. I have known about the personality theory since 4 months ago. 
"* What type do you usually test as" I am not quite sure what exactly you mean by that... It might have something to do with what you wish you could be? Maybe? Or maybe it's what you get for test results instead of the reading upon, and then answering. But if that's the case... Then it would still be INTJ...
Favorite and least favorite personality types: Hmmmm. I think I'll need to wait a bit before I can assign titles to people. I don't think I know enough about the connection between the people I hate and their personality types. Or even the people I enjoy and their personality types. Sorry. 

If you've taken any other personality tests... Sloan 5: I got RCUAI and that seems right enough... I guess. I haven't taken the other one...



Occupation ~

*Unemployed*-Student

Education: Uhhh, I'm good at math, language arts, Physical Education, and science?

Dream job: Do not have one.


About You ~

Paragraph: I am a generally conflicted person. I have many aspects that make me seem confident about everything I do, but in reality I feel clueless when it comes to anything I do. The introversion piece of me wants to relax and do nothing but read a book and use the computer from the privacy of my room, but I also enjoy playing some tennis with a wall to vent some circulating frustration. I want to go and just ignore everyone I meet. Completely regardless of what they act like because it doesn't help that they practically suck the life out of me, but I would really enjoy having a confident who I could talk about anything to. And interact at least a little bit with a real live person. So that's the contradictory piece that almost dominates my life. I guess I came here with the goal being, figure out who I am and find others like me... So I'm working on that. And... I think that's it.

Other ~


Toy store section: Video game section.
Collect: Nothing at the moment. 
Fears: Blood sucking animals. Becoming subject to certain disorder I have...
"Describe your favourite food until you drool." I was thinking about what I wanted to say, and I was already drooling. Sorry. 
"Some of the things that you give you jollies?" When somebody who I know is super good at something, fails at what it. And reading with others next to a nice fire. 
Pet peeves: People who can't shut up, people who insult you in the most inaccurate ways, reading something while thinking about something else, and then realizing that you weren't reading at all so you have to start all over again, having to try doing demands of the impossible, and having people coming towards you and initiating a pointless conversation. Oh, and having people ask what you are reading, look at what you drew and then compliment you on one of your worst pieces, and asking you what a certain word means. So... People.
"What would a perfect day be like for you?" Get up in the morning refreshed and energized, eat a banana-walnut pancake, go swimming in a lake, read The Borrowers, eat a BLT with mayonnaise(Homemade-Will not eat that fast food junk:frustrating for lunch, practice archery, eat lasagna for dinner, start reading a new book, and finally, sleep. And that is what a perfect day looks like to me.
"Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?" Both I guess.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Meh, undecided.
The Death Penalty: Yay.
Premarital Sex: As if I care! 
People are inherently good: Yay.
Destiny: Yay.
Done drugs: Nay.
Kissed in the rain: ... :blushed:
Re-reading a good book: Yay!

... Crap, it was a sentence or two, not a paragraph or two...
... Wait... No it isn't! I was right!


----------



## MtVertigo

​*Personal ~

* Name -My name is Chris, but my close friends have a nickname for me.


* Male/Female/Trans? - I am androgynous / genderqueer

Location - Where were you originally born? - Texas

Where do you live today? - Los Angeles, but I am going backpacking again to gain inspiration / direction in my life.

Age - 20, I act immature and childish around friends and strangers (it is like an insecure persona).



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - I have been obsessing for weeks.

* What type do you usually test as? INTP, but I feel like I am an Fi user with a tertiary loop.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Super logical types, ENFJ (seem inauthentic), and people who are not interested in how things work.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
LII was a socionic result
pretty sure I am 9w1

Occupation ~

 Unemployed?

Some college

What is your dream job?
I do not know.


About You ~

I want to learn my weaknesses and strengths to help improve myself as a being, understand those around me, and discover what I would be interested in doing in life.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Play-dogh and legos or hot wheels and barbies.

Do you collect anything?
Unemployment checks /pun

What are your phobias?
The unknown, not doing anything with my life, continuing to hurt those I care about, not understanding myself and controlling my weaknesses.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Pistachio ice cream (really high quality) is delicious and cheers me up, but a good veal schnitzel can put a smile on my face. Gemussestrudel is savory and fucking godly as well.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Obsessing, but that seems like instant gratfication/ reaching for low hanging fruit which pisses me off in the long run. I like EXPERIENCING new things even though I am kind of a space cadet. I hate arguments, but love deep philosophical discussions!


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I eat mostly anything as long as it makes me feel good eating it. I mean like lox and bagels or beef tar tar, not fucking pringles or most sweets.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay, but I feel there is spiritual personal growth

The Death Penalty- Fuck no, rehabilitation please.

Premarital Sex - I do not believe in marriage as an institution in the first place.

People are inherently good - Good and bad are relative

Destiny - Coincidences 

Done drugs - Many

Kissed in the rain - In the snow and a cold evening and embraced afterwards! *:blushed:*

Re-reading a good book - ZOMG nostalgia!

*​


----------



## cubilone

MtVertigo said:


> Post
> ​


An androgynous/genderqueer INTP? You definitely sound like a very interesting person to meet!


----------



## MtVertigo

cubilone said:


> An androgynous/genderqueer INTP? You definitely sound like a very interesting person to meet!



I score INTP, but I definitely do not think I am. My functions lead me to believe I am INFP or INFJ.


----------



## cubilone

MtVertigo said:


> I score INTP, but I definitely do not think I am. My functions lead me to believe I am INFP or INFJ.


Indeed, you mention it. What's a tertiary loop?


----------



## MtVertigo

cubilone said:


> Indeed, you mention it. What's a tertiary loop?


 From what I know we all have Feeling, Sensing, Thinking, and Intuition as functions. Two of our funtions are introverted and extraverted. Perceiving and Judging just show what order our functions go in while I/E just denotes where we draw energy from.

If you are introverted then your first funtion will be introverted, I(introversion) x(first function) x (auxiliary/second function is extroverted) x (the third/Tertiary is introverted) and P/J just shows what order your functions are in. So for instance let's say I am Introverted lead Te thinker with feeling as my last (inferior) function. My list would look like I (introverted) Ni, Te, Si, Fe.

It is flipped for extraversion.

Apologies for the shitty explanation, but I am still learning myself!


edit:Ooh the loop I forgot lol.

If I am an INFJ, I would skip my aux function because I am depressed and rely on my primary and Tertiary functions Ni and Ti which makes me seem like more of a T dominant type.


Do a search for the grip / loops on the forum and google.


----------



## amsylisa

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Amy

* Male/Female/Trans?

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Massachusetts.... It is a little strange to be strongly libertarian in a very democratic state.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go all over the world. I want to go to Australia to experience the culture, Taiwan, Japan, China, India, Turkey, Russia, all of Europe even though I've been there before, South America, Mexico, etc. Really everywhere interests me because it's all new!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
\I am 25 but I act 28. I have always looked younger than I am but act older. I am married and want kids (which is early for this area and my social class)




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ and 7 years. I first tested as INFJ in college and didn't agree with it... I thought I was INTJ. And then later I thought I was INFP. And then I considered ENFP. Long story short, 7 years and really typed myself yesterday.

* What type do you usually test as?
INxx

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I find my ENTJ dad too controlling, my ENTP sister awesome, my ESTP husband strong in his own ways and yet on the same page, my INFJ mom to be a little psychotic at times but sensitive to people and really smart, my ISTJ brother in law a little boring but has an interesting sense of humor, and am drained but entertained by my ESFP friends.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I don't remember enneagram but was obsessed for about a month...



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Graduate student and adjunct faculty at a university. Will be a high school bio teacher next year.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
B.S. health science, M.S. biomedical engineering, expecting M.Ed. May 2013.

What is your dream job?
High school principal or university professor in education department


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I have a lot of INFJ traits so that says a lot right there. I am also trained as a scientist so my Ti is pretty developed (I like to think haha). I hope to interact with people of various personality types to further understand and improve the way I communicate with others for the purpose of teaching effectively. Like a typical NF, I am committed to improving the education system because I believe in the power of humanity and the effect education has on its potential. I want human beings to reach that potential and have chosen to help as best I can through... HS bio.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The outdoor lawn games.
Do you collect anything? I try to avoid collecting dust and bugs in my house.
What are your phobias? bugs, bees, and baby showers.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. mexican food because it has protein and veggies and can be gluten free and delicious.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? learning about human evolution, hearing my niece develop language, having a meaningful conversation
What are your top five pet peeves? south park, wind blowing hair in my face, someone offending someone else on purpose, talking on the phone, not being taken seriously
What would a perfect day be like for you? a couple of hours teaching something meaningful, a couple hours helping individual students, a couple hours reading non-fiction either academic or not, maybe watch a documentary or listen to iTunesU lectures, and then have a nice dinner with my husband and go for a walk. Oh and yoga somewhere in there or lifting weights or biking... something physically demanding.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? To eat meat is to be human. To starve the human brain (which developed after the food sources included animal products) of meat is to deny your humanity. Also your brain. Oh and wheat is death.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No
The Death Penalty Yes
Premarital Sex Yes
People are inherently good Yes
Destiny No
Done drugs Yes
Kissed in the rain Yes
Re-reading a good book Yes

*


----------



## coelho

Personal ~

Name 
Cia

Male/Female/Trans?
F

Location 
It's a secret!

Age 
19. I'm quite immature though, so mentally I'm 5.

Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP, atleast that's what I think I'm. I have been interested in MBTI for about 2 years now.

What type do you usually test as?
ENFP, ESFP

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like everyone! 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My enneagram type was 4w3 or 4w5, but I'm not so sure about that.


Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, but studying

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Let's not get into that!

What is your dream job?
Like every other girl, I want to be an actress


About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm outgoing, social and I have a pretty weird sense of humor. I love sarcasm. I love to meet new people, so that's one of the reasons why I'm here! And I want to learn a bit about myself and others, and for that, MBTI is useful.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I really don't know. I guess when I go to the toy store, I'm so excited I just run randomly to different sections and play with everything that I can find. 

Do you collect anything?
No. Friends? Oh, movies!

What are your phobias?
Sharks, thunder (though I'm getting past that, yay!), closed spaces like airplanes.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I LOOOOOOVE everything spicy! I love when food is so spicy that it hurts, and I just sit there looking like I'm going to explode with my eyes streaming with tears. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Experiencing new things, getting deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep and intense emotions, meeting new people, and just having fun. Life is about fun!

What are your top five pet peeves?
People who think that they are more unique than others, just because they express their 'uniqueness' more, rudeness, people who think it is okay to be mean, humiliation, arrogance

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Waking up around 10am, eating a big breakfast with friends, watching a movie, seeing friends, partying

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. I love chicken and fish, but a good vegetarian food is good vegetarian food.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
50/50

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Yay

People are inherently good
50/50

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
What is considered a drug?

Kissed in the rain
Nay. It's too messy.

Re-reading a good book
Yay​


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.
> 
> This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.
> 
> Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.
> 
> You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.






> *Personal ~*





> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?


Jeff, or Jeffrey works. 




> *** Male/Female/Trans?


Male



> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


San Diego (Navy brat). Raised in Upstate New York and Pennsylvania.
Joined the U.S. Navy in 1988 - Sent to bootcamp in: San Diego
First time I had been back since I was born. 
I now reside in Las Vegas, NV 
I want to visit as many places in the world as I can. ​



> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.


42, sometimes I act my age. Other times, I act much younger. Depends on the silliness of the situation.



> *Personal(ity) ~**





> What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?


ENTP - Long enough to have a pretty good idea of my tendancies.



> *** What type do you usually test as?


ENTP



> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?



I don't know. I'm pretty open-minded to everyone. Snobs and bullies don't excite me.




> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


Extroversion |||||||||||||||||||| 84% 
Orderliness |||||| 24% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Accommodation |||||||||| 34% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 86% ​


> *Occupation ~*​





> *** Employed or Unemployed?


Employed - Satellite Network Support Technician



> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.


B.S. Secondary Education Communications, Minor in Theatre
M.S. Computer Information Systems 



> What is your dream job?


Rand Corporation - Researching all sorts of things 




> *About You ~*





> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


I barely graduated high school, joined the Navy at 17, went to college when I was 22. Met my wife of 13 years there. Thought I would be a teacher, hated it after two years at two different high schools. Have a talent for computers and networks, landed on my feet with that. Been in information technology for 15 years. What I want from this forum is a place to experience the perspectives of others, and share my wisdom with those who might benefit from it. 




> *Other ~ *





> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Do you collect anything?


Pretty much anything to do with Sci-Fi 
MP3's 



> What are your phobias?


Having my chest squeezed or crushed



> Describe your favourite food until you drool.


Chocolate (I'm drooling already).



> Some of the things that you give you jollies?


Good beer, a warm woman, a good book, a fast PC, muscle cars, great music, art, travelling...



> What are your top five pet peeves?





[*=6]Abusive authority figures

[*=6]Snobs

[*=6]Closed minds

[*=6]Overly zealous religious people

[*=6]Politicians 



> What would a perfect day be like for you?


Whenver I have an opportunity to learn something new, or see someone else do the same. 



> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


I am an omnivore. 


> *Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? *





> God and Souls


Not a binary question for me.



> The Death Penalty


Not a binary question for me.



> Premarital Sex


If you're willing to buy a car without a test drive...? 



> People are inherently good


Sure they are, as far as you don't cross their self-interest.



> Destiny


Make your own, I'm making mine



> Done drugs


A few. 



> Kissed in the rain


And then some...



> Re-reading a good book


Many times​


----------



## great_raisin

*Personal*

*Name*

The Great Raisin

*Sex*

Male

 *
Location*

*Where were you originally born?*

Madras, India.

*Where do you live today? *

Same place I was born, but it's called Chennai now.

*Any interesting story behind that?*

Not really. 

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

I'd go to the Andaman & Nicobar Islands, because it's the most beautiful and serene place I've ever been to. 

* 
Age* 

*How old are you? *

20.

*Do you think you act your age? *

Most of the time, yes.

*Explain which age you think you resemble most.*

16-17, I guess. 


*Personality*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

ESTP. Been reading on personality theory for a couple of years.

*What type do you usually test as?*

ESTP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

Favourite: all; least favourite: none.

*Enneagram test result?*

9w8, 3w2, 7w8

* 
Occupation*

*Employed or unemployed?*

I'm a student, but I've got a job.

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science Engineering.

* What is your dream job?*

Teaching.

*
About You*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm friendly, social and love to be around people. I can do just as well without company, but I prefer having people around me. I don't care much about what strangers think of me, but what my close friends think of me is very important to me. I'm an atheist, but I believe that there is life after death. Not like rebirth, but some kind of continuity to one's existence. I don't judge people, and I accept everyone I meet as they are, unconditionally. I have a passion for everything related to astronomy, science & technology and computers. I love listening to music; my tastes are eclectic when it comes to music, and I don't restrain myself to a particular genre or language.


*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*

Wherever they have water guns!

* Do you collect anything?*

Bus tickets.


*What are your phobias?*

Katsaridaphobia.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*

Rice cakes, hot and steamy, not too soft, not too firm. I'm drooling.

* Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

Music, books, cartoons, funny things my mom says/does.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*

1) When someone takes the urinal right next to the one you're in, even though there are many other unoccupied ones.
2) When someone uses 'there' instead of 'their' or vice versa.
3) When people cut lines/queues, or get one of their friends/family members to stand in one queue while they stand in another, so as to get to the counter faster.
4) When someone backs out of a plan in the last minute, and gives you a super lame excuse.
5) People who claim they didn't study for the test, but end up acing it.

* What would a perfect day be like for you?*

An uneventful day. Stable, peaceful and normal.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

Vegetarian diet.

* 
Other Other*

* God and Souls*

God - nay, souls - yay!

* The Death Penalty*

Nay.

* Premarital Sex

*Yay!

*People are inherently good*

Yay!

* Destiny*

Nay.

* Done drugs*

Yay!

* Kissed in the rain*

Nay. 

* Re-reading a good book*

Yay!


----------



## AnotherStupidNickname

Personal ~
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*

ASN or any other variation of my nickname you can think of.

** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Germany. Thus the potential grammatical errors. If you spot one, tell me and make me feel appropriately bad about it. No, this is not a joke. I want to improve and people being "nice" and not telling me doesn't help.
No interesting story. I'd go to... Istanbul, probably. Or London. Or the Niagara Falls. And then I'd get so overwhelmed with the possibilities, I'd end up staying at home 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
17. Old enough to drink, not old enough to drive without supervision. I don't know - how do people my age act? 


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ. About two months, but I tend to get obsessed about things that interest me, so I think I have a basic grasp, but I'm not an expert. Feel free to educate me 

** What type do you usually test as?
*
INTJ, sometimes INTP, though I suspect that has something to do with the J/P questions on the questionnaires... 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*
I don't use personality types to decide who I like to be around. I use the Idiot Factor and the Asshole Factor and if both of them are low enough, I might just enjoy their company. I generally tend to stress the Idiot Factor more -> if your Idiot Factor is low, I'll tolerate a lot more of Asshole in you 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram (sic!) and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


*Enneagram - Type 8w9


*Occupation ~
*
** Employed or Unemployed?

*Neither, I'm a student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*
Highest track of high school education in my country. Six months away from getting the Abitur. Think International Baccalaureate.

*What is your dream job?
*
It's either something in Macroeconomics or a university professor in Sociology. 

*About You ~
*
** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
Don't do this to me. *sigh*
Okay. I'm a young female INTJ, smart, independent, skeptical. I value objectivity and logic, I have an aversion to expressing "softer" feelings openly. I'm a bit of a narcissist, I have daddy issues, I don't back down from a fight even though I can see where the discussion is going from a mile away. I run with the popular crowd, more on the outer fringes though. I dislike drama. I'm a cynical idealist; it's a problem. I'm generally respected and well-liked, though I alienate and intimidate people which I find both thrilling and ridiculous. My friends tell me I'm honest, helpful and funny. I'm self-deprecating, but I still think I'm better than everybody else. 

I hope to find people who I can relate to on an intellectual level, who like discussing reasonably and without bias. I hope to learn more about other personality types, about MBTI in general and about myself.

*Other ~
*

*What are your phobias?

*Being buried alive.

*What are your top five pet peeves?

*People who talk just to hear their own voice.
Ignorance.
People telling you you're not "normal" and thinking they're doing you a favor by trying to change you.
Weak coffee. 
People without standards and principles.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
God and Souls
-> God, no! 
The Death Penalty
-> No.
Premarital Sex
-> Yes.
People are inherently good
-> No.
Destiny
-> No. 
Done drugs
-> No.
Kissed in the rain
-> Not yet.
Re-reading a good book
-> Yes. And then again. And again.


----------



## great_raisin

Nice getting to know you, @AnotherStupidNickname.


----------



## jeannie

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.
> 
> This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.
> 
> Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.
> 
> You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - Jeannie
> 
> *** Female
> 
> Location -Phoenix, AZ
> 
> Age - I am 56. Since I am my age I do act my age (?) whatever that means.
> 
> Personal(ity)~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type INTJ, discovered this a few years ago
> *** always test as INTJ
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I enjoy people who like to debate and view an issue from many angles and share their observations in a meaningful way. I have a hard time with highly extroverted people who take a primarily emotional approach to everything unless we are part of a large crowd, in which case I am grateful they want the spotlight thereby keeping it off of me.
> 
> Occupation ~ Middle Management
> 
> *** Employed
> 
> Although I did not finish college I majored in anthropology (yes, I recognize this as an attempt at understand my fellow humans)
> 
> My dream job is a writer of fabulous books.
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** My children are adults and for the first time in my life my time is my own. I am simply looking around for interesting things to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? That would be the exit.
> Do you collect anything? Antique french glass. Primarily because its pretty.
> What are your phobias? I don't like speaking in public but I don't consider it a phobia. I don't think I have a phobia.
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. I like wine, particularly red wine. I rarely drool.
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? Wine, intelligent conversation, nature, new ideas, good books (did I mention I am INTJ?)
> What are your top five pet peeves? I don't really have pet peeves. I guess the closest I can come is to say I don't like cheaters, liars, thieves, whiny people (life is hard sometimes so just shut up and deal with it).
> What would a perfect day be like for you? Sleep until I wake up naturally, warm sun, a beach, a glass of good wine, and a good book.
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls-probably nay
> The Death Penalty-nay
> Premarital Sex-yay (but nay on promiscuity)
> People are inherently good-neither yay nor nay
> Destiny-nay
> Done drugs-yay, wish nay
> Kissed in the rain-yay and yay
> Re-reading a good book-yay
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.
> ​
> ~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​[Life is the enjoyable passage of time]


----------



## forsquares

Personal ~

*** Name - Stephanie

*** Female

Location - Omaha, NE

Age - 20

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP, and I've been reading on it for about four years now.

*** What type do you usually test as? All over the board, honestly. I originally got INTP, then switched to ENTP, then ESTP, then ESTJ, then ENTJ, and finally back to INTP (which I now fully believe is my true type).

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? My best friend is an ESFJ, which is nice because she is a good contrast to me. I enjoy being around E types. The only type I've ever had issues with was ISTP. We were similar enough to have small talk, but that was where it ended.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I've taken the enneagram, but I don't remember what I got. I'll have to research these tests later...



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed! I'm the lead catering cook at a Marriott.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm currently in culinary school. I tried every major from Spanish to accounting to education to neuroscience, though.

What is your dream job? Research and development work for a food company. I like being innovative and trying to come up with new ways of making great things.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I'm bad at describing myself :/ I feel like I'm trying to sell myself if I say good things, but I have a decent amount of confidence, so I don't really want to give boring generalized statements, either. I hope to find other people interested in Myers-Briggs, which is clearly inevitable here! 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I like legos, board games, and puzzles!
Do you collect anything? Not really, no. I have a lot of random cooking paraphernalia, but I wouldn't call that a collection, though.
What are your phobias? The unknown. I tend to be uncomfortable trying new things by myself.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I'm a chef. That's like asking me to pick my favorite child D: It changes daily.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? The fact that the word "jollies" is used in this question. I like nerd-isms, like obscure science or pop culture references.
What are your top five pet peeves? Laziness, self-pity, when I can't think of the word/phrase that perfectly fits, believing something blindly, and lack of interest in future-oriented thoughts.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. I was vegetarian for four years during middle/high school and have been going back and forth ever since.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - God is undecided. Souls are undecided, leaning toward yes.
The Death Penalty - Yay.
Premarital Sex - Wish I hadn't, so I'm biased from experience.
People are inherently good - Nay.
Destiny - Undecided, learning toward no.
Done drugs - Yes.
Kissed in the rain - Yes.
Re-reading a good book - Yes.


----------



## AnotherStupidNickname

Right back at you @great_raisin


----------



## LookingforNarnia10L

Personal ~

Name – Celine
Nicknames – Carlos(long story) and Celeenie Weenie(sister)
Gender – Female
Location – I was originally born in Nassau County, New York,but I’ve only ever lived in Queens. No interestingstory. Sorry. :S 
If I could live anywhere I think I would live in Hungary,but that’s cause my friends and I are planning on going there when we turn 21.
Age – I’m 14 years old. However some people say I look likea 9 year old and they seem to believe that I act like a 45 year old. So I’m notreally sure what age I resemble.

Personal(ity) ~

*Type – I’m an INFP, I’ve been interested in personalitytypes for about 6 months but I never really knew where to look until I happenedto stumble on a Personality test on facebook earlier today.
*According to the two tests I took today, I’ve always testedas INFP.
*I’m not that well informed about personality types to knowfor sure
My results were always INFP or Idealist

Occupation ~

*Unemployed
I’m in an arts high school, and I am a Vocal major
Even though, I’m training to be a singer, I really want tobe a psychologist.

About You ~

 I’ddescribe myself as a quiet person. Not shy just quiet. Unless I’m aroundfriends or I’m having a good time, then I won’t be able to shut up. I’m notreally that mysterious, I just try to be myself. I try to do the right thing,by me and my beliefs. I say *try* for a reason. All I want in lifeis to be happy, no matter what I do or who I’m with. I’m very easygoing, unlessI feel like my pride or morals are being challenged then I’m stubborn as hell.I don’t really use logic in most situations unless I feel like I’m about toexplode, then I’ll just splutter out bullshit that sounds semi smart. Anywaywhat I hope to get out of this forum is a little enlightenment as to who I am.I mean I don’t expect to have all the answers, just a small bit ofclarification. That’s all.

Other ~

My favorite section at the toy store is the movie section, Ilike to look for any movies I’ve seen.
Music from school and private lessons and my iPod
Haunted houses, horror movies, girls, and unpleasantsurprises
Anything my mom cooks. Especially when she cooks beef stew,you could smell the aroma of the wine and the beef from all the way upstairs.When she makes it I find myself walking downstairs every 5 minutes to see ifdinners ready yet.
My cousin’s baby Leila, being surrounded by really interestingwacky people, happening to hear a really old song on the radio that I haven’theard in a while
1. When I text someone and they only text smileyfaces, no words
2. When people take little things like a peck onthe lips or how cute somebody is to the next level
3. When people order you around and don’t explainwhy you have to do something
4. When someone can be so mean and cruel and notcare
5. When guys think they sound so cool talking backto the teacher
A perfect day would be going to the movies with my 3friends, going to Barnes and Noble, finding the perfect book that caught myinterest and getting to take it home, finishing it, then having everyone in thehouse disappear for an hour so I can sing at the top of my lungs and live in myown world for a short period of time, having mom cook dinner, and then watchingan episode of Bones with my family.
As long as mom is cooking, any kind of diet is good

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

Nay
Nay
YAY!
Yay
Yay
Nay
Nay
Yay


----------



## great_raisin

I enjoyed reading that, @LookingforNarnia10L.


----------



## LookingforNarnia10L

Thank you I Try.


----------



## AvocatInTraining

OK My name's Sagal. No ened for nicknames, the only ones I have are traumatising. I'm a student. I'm an INTP, I used to be an ENTP but then I got put off people -_________-, I really don't like ESFP's and the sad thing is, is that I live with one and it's torture. I just want to expand my knowledge on what i am and probably meet some good people that I can relate to. I love junk food, my phobia is bugs probably, I used to love the DVD sectioon when I was a kid. I want ebcome a veggie but I love chicken and fish so I'm trying. 

My Pet Peeves:
People who blame anything but themselves for THEIR failure.
Students who prolong class by asking the most inane questions
Whenever anyone says "Ya, know what I'm sayin"... 
People who are mean to animals
People that interrupt you when your telling a story and then they continue to tell you their story and then ask you in an uninterested tone to continue on with your story when they are finished talking. 
Double negatives. 
Celebrities claiming to be environmentalists. 
People who read over your shoulder on public transportation. 
The list goes on but I don't want to be typing this my entire life.


----------



## Dewymorning

Not sure if I should be doing this when I am as tired as I am

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Dewdew*
- Any nicknames? Dewy, Aunt Dew, Dew, Wym, **

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Wellington, Wellington, I love Wellington.

If I could go anywhere at this present moment it would be sleep.

Oh, in the world? 
Two places, one is a nearby city where a very good friend of mine lives. And the other is Europe, because I really want to travel around Europe.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 23, and I don't know what a 23 year old is supposed to act like. I feel like I am still learning to be an adult sometimes. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 

INFJ. I first found out I was INFJ 5 years ago, and read a bit then. I have recently gotten back into it (last week or so) and that's how I ended up here.

* What type do you usually test as?

Usually INFJ, but sometimes ISFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Uh... I don't know. I like people. Mostly.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Not taken



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I majored in Economics and Operations Research

What is your dream job?

I want to become a research analyst in Education Economics


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Can I do this when I am not so sleepy?

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Soft toys!

Do you collect anything? I used to collect dolls. I still collect soft toys. Books. I collect those

What are your phobias? I have ochlophobia, a fear of crowds.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. My favourite food is sleep. Sleep makes you feel warm and comfy and a more pleasant person to be around the next day.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies? I feel like I am missing something.


What are your top five pet peeves? People asking me personal questions I don't want to answer, Not being able to sleep, stereotyping, tardiness, drunk idiots outside my house


What would a perfect day be like for you? 1) less tired than I am now, 2) sunny, 3) Time to spend with friends and time to be alone, 4) A good book to read and a glass of wine


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Uh, both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -yay
The Death Penalty -nay
Premarital Sex -meh
People are inherently good -yay
Destiny - eh
Done drugs -nay
Kissed in the rain -nay
Re-reading a good book -yay*


----------



## Truefire

Personal ~​
** Truefire/Robbie
- Tony Stark

* Male

Location - Illinois, US
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> Bed.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> 22, but I probably act either 12 or 50, depending on my mood, with no middle ground to speak of.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> INTJ, several weeks.

* What type do you usually test as?
> INTJ?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> Haven't decided yet - I try to be open.




Occupation ~


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> Pastoral ministry currently, with self-taught IT skills.

What is your dream job?
> CEO of a large company.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Seeking discussion with like-minded and not-so-like-minded individuals in the hope of learning more about myself and finding friends.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Legos 

Do you collect anything?
> Books.

What are your phobias?
> Spiders.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> Mashed potato pizza with bacon and american cheese 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> Reading, tea, good conversation, good music.

What are your top five pet peeves?
> People who do and THEN think.
> People who don't understand ripple effects of their actions.
> People with no sense.
> Fellow men with no sense of love or commitment.
> Pride in myself.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
> Go out on a date with someone I love, preferably starting with a ride on horses towards the sunrise,
then going out to an outdoor lunch involving tea and quiet discussion, then going to a movie, then ending with a candle-lit dinner and snuggling.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> Depends on mood.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
> Christian.

The Death Penalty
> Unsure.

Premarital Sex
> Nope. Unhealthy.

People are inherently good
> Nope. Inherently stupid perhaps.

Destiny
> There are plans for each one of us - but we can't know them sans the supernatural.


Done drugs
> Unintentionally :/ Friggin' nurses OD'd me.

Kissed in the rain
> Oh God, please let this happen to me.

Re-reading a good book
> Have done, want to re-read Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson.*


----------



## aripaul

*Hi everyone*

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? _*Aripaul*_

*** Male/Female/Trans? *male*

Personal(ity) ~*

** What type do you usually test as? *ISTJ*


What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *LITERATURE M.A. AND PHILOLOGY* _*B.A.*_
About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I AM FROM ROMANIA, 24, AND* *I JUST RECENTLY DECIDED TO LOOK INTO MY PERSONALITY, BEING CONVINCED I WAS AUTISTIC AND THAT WAS WHY I WAS THE WAY I WAS. I WAS ASKED TO TAKE A PERSONALITY TEST SOME YEARS AGO AND DID IT BUT DID NOT LOOK FURTHER INTO IT THEN.*
Other ~



Do you collect anything? *BOOKS*
What are your phobias? *INSECTS*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *LASAGNA*

What would a perfect day be like for you? *WALK ALONE IN THE NATURE* *AND READ A GOOD BOOK*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *BOTH*


----------



## danseuse

*Personal**~*
​
*Name* - Gail

*Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location* - Canada
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Somewhere warm, where I don't have to have a care in the world and just relax & have fun

*Age *- 21, although I often feel younger & don't want to grow up




*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP. I took the test maybe about 4 or 5 years ago and read up about it and thought it was really interesting as I'm usually into stuff like this. I left it in the back of mind for years until a friend brought up their type recently and I started rediscovering everything personality/psychology related & found this forum!

*What type do you usually test as? *
I tested as INTP the first time I took the test 4/5 years ago, tested as something else about a year later but I don't remember what it was, and then took it two more times recently and got INTP consistently.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Hard to say because I don't know the MBTI types of the people I like/don't like to be around as I'm still new at typing other people. But I do know that my favourite kinds of people to be around are very laid back, chill, non-judgemental, low maintenance, good sense of humour people.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *
My Enneagram is 5w4 9w1 4w5 sp/sx.



*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?* Employed in part-time retail, at the moment. 
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm in university, majoring in Biology. Although I switched schools a year ago and studied photography before dropping out again and going back to Biology.

*What is your dream job?* I would love to work in animal rescue & rehabilitation, do research on marine species, or make films about animals & Earth.


*About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm a scatterbrained dreamer & idealist who has a hard time finishing things I start. I love to dance, make photographs & videos, read, and watch anything on the Discovery Channel. Since finding this forum, it feels like I finally know people who think & feel the exact same way I do and put it into words so eloquently that I have never been able to do to explain to other people I know in real life. It feels like loads off my chest when I read about others who are going through the same things I am and it reassures me that I'm not crazy and that it's all in my head. The forum feeds my huge curiosity & gives me something to be interested in & a community to be a part of.


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* All of them! I'll play with anything!
*Do you collect anything? *Books, nail polish, pictures.. if those can be considered "collections".
*What are your phobias?* Anything on the topic of sexual abuse/rape, the girl from The Ring, any scary movie. I'm a HUGE scaredy cat.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I love fruit! So juicy, sweet, and makes you feel so refreshed.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* When people do that constant leg jerking/bouncing thing, loud chewers, inconsiderate people who sit on the outside seat on a bus so that no one can get in to sit in the inside seat especially when the bus is full, ignorant people, & loud talkers in libraries/quiet spaces.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I was a vegetarian for about 2 years and now I don't mind meat but I also have no problem eating no meat.


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* NAY
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Undecided
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Not really
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## mostafa.abdrabbu

*New Member here*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? My real name : Mostafa
- Any nicknames? No

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today
Egypt
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*- Paris
*- Rome
- Spain
- Athena



*Personal(ity) *

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

fav : INTP - ISFJ - INFP - EnfP


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Psychology

What is your dream job?

- I want to be journalist


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

- Do my business own my own
- Know my self well & Make relationships

Other ~


What are your phobias?

Oclophobia & Acrophobia

Describe your favourite food until you drool .

Grilled meat or chickens


What would a perfect day be like for you?

- Be with my fiancee
-Sporting
- Reading a good book
- Writing
-Listen to music 
- Debate & have fun with my friends

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty -yay
Premarital Sex -nay
People are inherently good -nay
Destiny -yay
Done drugs -nay
Kissed in the rain -yay
Re-reading a good book -yay*


----------



## Lune

Hey everyone! Just joined today and I'm super excited. I've been ghosting this site for a while and wanting to join, but there was a glitch in the site and it wouldn't let me last time I tried! Yay for finally being a part of all the awesomeness on here.


Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be call**ed ?
- Any nicknames?
*Just call me Lune- it's not my real name but Lune is shorter and anonymous and I like it. *


* Male/Female/Trans? 

*Female. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Born in Paris (I'm half French), mostly grew up in Los Angeles, currently my 4th (and last) year in Taipei, Taiwan. I was supposed to go for a year or two, just for a little adventure, during freshman/maybe sophomore year of high school. I'm a senior now, and apparently, I'm still here. ;P
If I could get up and go anywhere at this moment- I know it's not creative but I would go home to LA, find my best friend and hug him. I miss his hugs so much (I sort of have a crush on him too? I don't even know if I do or not.) and he's terrible at maintaining any sort of communication online. I am too, but I keep reaching out to him and trying, but as close as we are in real life, he just never responds to any of my messages. I miss I miss I miss him and I'm so afraid of losing the connection.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

16. My physical body has always been a few years behind in development, but mentally...I think I'm about right. I'm an INFP. I'm a teenager (yes, as much as I feared the idea of teenagerdom as a child, I finally acknowledge that it has happened to me). If you didn't know, INFPs are the extreme Idealists. Reality poses a pretty terrible problem for us. So I'm stuck in this cycle of all these different (all probably too extreme and unhealthy) ways of dealing with, or not dealing with this soul-crushing Reality. The emotional, conflicted teenager hormones probably aren't helping either. 
When I'm around my circle of sort of close-ish friends (who don't really know me) I'm really random, silly, act childish, but in reality the silly trivial pointlessness of conventional small-talk just kills me and drives this whole other internal world which makes me super quiet and distant and disconnected when it takes hold of me, even when I am with friends.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFP. First took the test at school in 10th grade. I found the description strangely accurate but didn't think much of the letters. Somehow I rediscovered it sometime in 11th grade and became kind of obsessed with researching it and reading all sorts of stuff on all personalities- and now this. 

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP is pretty consistently what comes up. For a while I thought I might be INTP, but I've realized my most natural function really is Fi, but I have a weirdly overdeveloped Ti which comes in and protects all the vulnerable idealism with hard, dry logic and thought and cynicism...so when you think you've gotten to know me enough that you have some idea of how I think, it's really all this cynical artificial Ti. No one gets to see the Fi - it's too personal and precious.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Not sure- I actually only know for sure the type of one other person (I asked him yesterday). He's an INTJ who I somehow connect with better than I ever have with anyone else. We mostly communicate with internet chatting, which suits our conversations quite well (better than the extreme silence between our failed attempts at conversation and resulting somewhat awkwardness when we try to talk in real life). His cynicism and logic (which, being a T, is actually sincere) and intolerance of "fluffy" small talk has drawn us to each other, somehow. Something about him makes me divulge all the secret things I was supposed to protect and keep secret about myself. He is the only person I am really true with. Aah. Why.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I'm not at all familiar with the Big 5 test (anyone care to explain the idea to me?), I just took it out of curiosity. I got RCUEI with and Unstructured primary type. The descriptions seem fairly accurate-ish.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Senior in high school. Is that a job? I've never been so freaking busy before, but they don't pay us! 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. See above. Applying to mostly small liberal arts colleges in the US.

What is your dream job?

I'm really not sure. Something in which I have lots of freedom in my lifestyle. There are so many things I want to do. I need to keep dancing (not necessarily professionally), I love traveling the world, interested in animal behavior, I write to stay nearly sane, and I have a goal to publish SOMETHING someday...probably more on the poetry side than fiction.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I've inadvertently described a lot of uncalled for rambling things on this post already, so I'll try to keep it brief. I'm an INFP Idealist Dreamer with a very active Ti that sometimes comes and takes over the Fi in order to deal with reality (in the form of logical cynicism and disillusionment). I'm rather secretive with my true self in real life, but I love reading about other INFP and other personality types on here - I guess it doesn't matter if I divulge myself to strangers. That's weird opposite thinking, isn't it? Oh well- that's me. I live entirely in the present moment (which is kind of a bad thing) and am terrible at planning for the future. I'd always rather indulge my soul by standing on the roof deck and staring at the sky rather than go do homework which is due in an hour. Probably terrible for my schoolwork, but I guess you could say I do live life to the fullest? Sort of? I have a problem with Reality, which my Idealism just can't seem to deal with, so I often seem rather distant and spacey to friends. They're used to it, I guess.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Souls, definite yay. God, not really sure. I have this weird not-belief that whatever people believe exists for them.
The Death Penalty Um....no, I don't think so. Most people have the possibility of reforming. Not so sure on this one.
Premarital Sex Eh..This is a liberal society. Why not?
People are inherently good: Everyone is capable of being wonderful and terrible, hurtful people. I know from experience...I am the person who is always calm- when I do get frustrated I withdraw, and it passes quietly within a few minutes, except once a long time ago - and the memory of what I did when that happened is just terrifying to a perpetually calm, level, mediating, anti-conflict INFP that I am. That must have been the one time I must have somehow turned to my shadow functions and became super aggressive toward one person. It still baffles and horrifies me, what I did to that girl who did me absolutely no wrong. I still CANNOT fathom what possessed me.
Destiny Not sure, but generally speaking free will is the more practical way to live.
Done drugs Never
Kissed in the rain Hah. I wish.
Re-reading a good book All the time.


----------



## Onkou

*New here! o:*

Hey everyone! Just found this website completely on accident, and found it very interesting. I was reading some stuff about other people's experiences being an INFP (I'm also an INFP) and thought it would be interesting to join. Why not, I suppose.

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name's Gabriel, but everyone just calls me Gabe nowadays.
- Any nicknames?
Gabe
* Male/Female/Trans?
Male
Location - 
Where were you originally born?
I was born in Copenhagen, Denmark where I lived for about 3 years.
Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I live in Virginia nowadays. After moving from Denmark to Virginia when I was almost four (my dad is American), I've stuck around in the area, though I've moved 3 times since I arrived.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
If I could go anywhere, it would definitely be Japan. I've always loved the country, the culture, the food, and the language. In fact, I'm studying the language in school as I type this sentence.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 17, though I look much younger, maybe 13 or 14. I'm a pretty big believer that I do not act my age, but much older. I've been a very mature person for as long as I can remember, and it's something that I kind of pride myself in (although I thoroughly dislike pride). When I was 12 and playing online games, people guessed I was in the 18-20 year old range. Now a days, I guess I act adult like, for the most part. I'm also pretty bad at humor when it comes to these kinds of things so.. yeah, I guess I'll break the norm and be serious. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an INFP. I discovered this about a year ago.
* What type do you usually test as?
I've tested twice, and INFP was the result both times.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like being around all kinds of people, but absolutely detest cocky, rude, overly stubborn people and people who can't be serious.. ever.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Never tried any other tests, but I think I will when I have some free time.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
School is a full time job, in my opinion. xD

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
3 years of high school? No idea what to major in.

What is your dream job?
Anything not corporate, probably involving guitar and/or music in some form.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well, I would describe myself as a pretty quiet, somewhat short guy who is the 'nice guy' who finishes last, to quote the saying. I try to be as friendly to people as possible, but I have a somewhat neutral/somber physiognomy. I try my hardest to not get in conflicts, and I hate it when people are angry at me even if it's obviously not my fault. I tend to be more on the serious side of things. I've been in and out of depression since I was about 11, and I can't really say whether I'm in or out of it at the moment. I'm pretty convinced that part of the reason I am so, well, sad a lot of the time is because of my personality type. I guess you could say my worst enemy is myself. I want to meet some interesting people, maybe some like me, and maybe learn something about myself whilst on this forum. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I'm going to have to go with.. the part involving toys. Honestly, I've never been a toy person. Stuffed animals? 

Do you collect anything?
Not particularly. I skate and play guitar though, so I guess I collect boards and guitars.

What are your phobias?
1) Being robbed (not sure if that's really a phobia, or more of an irrational fear) more so than other people I would say.
2) Don't really like the dark.
3) Public Speaking. It's not that bad but I really don't enjoy it.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
A $50 dollar pan seared Kobe steak, medium rare. If I didn't love meat so much I would go vegetarian for sure.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
I like music, specifically playing the guitar. Some favorite bands include Red Hot Chili Peppers and the Beatles. Skating is fun too.

What are your top five pet peeves?
1) Ignorant people
2) Know-it-all's
3) When people don't close my door when they leave
4) People who are cruel in any way to animals
5) People who complain about relationships too much

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I'm not really sure. A day where I can finally be at peace with myself would make everything perfect, but that's probably too much to ask for. Going out and exploring a city, like Copenhagen, getting an delicious lunch and ice cream at some point, continuing to explore, to end the night next to a big bonfire and my closest friends. That would be nice too.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I dislike to many vegetables to be vegetarian, so I guess meat diet/both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay to God, Yay to souls (or the idea of a consciousness beyond the brain)

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Yay

People are inherently good
Undecided.

Destiny
Yay/Nay

Done drugs
Yay

Kissed in the rain
Nay (kissed at all while we're on that topic)

Re-reading a good book
Yay

*


----------



## Menolikepolos

Hi! How did I come to find Personality Cafe?

I graduated with my Masters at the age of 25 in summer 2012, and having only had jobs that make me want to call in sick every day, began the new quest to determine and chase after my "perfect" career. How to self-analyze? MBTI. What did I learn? That I am most certainly ENFP, as much as sometimes I wish I was more of an ESTJ ("oh sh**, why did I do/not do that?" *blame it on my MB type*). What else did I learn? that the internet is full of beautifully-spoken, curious ENFPs who still don't now what they want to be "when they grow up."

I also found Personality Cafe : )

So hi everybody! Just getting into personality theory, must say, it's pretty fascinating. My boyfriend (who is definitely ESFJ) can attest that I am now slightly MBTI-obsessed, as I periodically inform him of another friend I have talked into taking the free online MBTI-type exam.

I go through "hermit" phases where I dislike responding to my phone, texts, Facebook, and just veg out by myself for several days, thus concluding for many years I must be an introvert. Not true. One of my good friends is an INFP, and alas, I am no where near the "hermit" that she is.

Everything I read about ENFP is pretty spot on, pretty eerie, but kinda cool!

I have alot of love for my INFP, ENTJ, and INFJ girl friends. Seems like the only kind of guy I date is ESFJ (past 7 years of relationships fit the bill). I do have problems with specific people, but wouldn't say a specific type. More so, the XNFP in me becomes outraged and "rebellious" at whatever judgement is occurring from the other party. 
Minor example: Friend "that lady just ran into me in the mall. I said 'sorry' but she didn't say anything. Some people are so freaking rude." Me "Um aren't you jumping to conclusions? Over-reacting? maybe she just didn't hear you or notice she hit you."

Recently unemployed yet again, looking for the next chapter in my career story!

I went to undergrad to study broadcast journalism and be a news anchor, ended up with a degree in International Studies and minor in Business Law. Graduated with a Masters in International Trade Policy. Not sure what I would like to do.

Dream job? Hmmm... flex hours for sure. Hate when I have to be somewhere at a specific time for no real reason (aka meeting). Doing a wedding planning gig right now, that's fun!

What do I hope to get out of this forum? Hmmm... new online friends : ) I hope to explore relationship patterns and to work on my personal growth, especially how to work on all the drawbacks that come with being xNFP (every good thing has its cons), and how to improve my relations with xSTJ people, such as my ex-bosses, potential in-laws, some friends...

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? lol haven't been in a toy store in a long time, but the bike section was cool, imaging how fast you could go, the allure of being tempted to pull one down and ride it around the store, laughing as the employees couldn't catch you haha

Do you collect anything? love anything that has to do with pugs, have been going through an expensive make-up phase for 2 years.

What are your phobias? don't like heights

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I used to love indian food so much I tried to learn to cook it in college! I love fajitas, lasanga, and Schezuan style Chinese food. and ICE CREAM!!

Too much to write! lol Ill finish this later (not).


----------



## unINFalliPle

Hi! I understand the blue may be bright, but it's my room color and what some people associate me with, in terms of color. 

Personal ~

Name - Jennifer
- Any nicknames? Jenny (<mostly used)

Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Canada.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Greece. Something there attracts me. Maybe it was scenes from the sisterhood of the traveling pants long ago... XD The water and food. 

Age - 21. I still feel 17 because I don't have the adult priorities I should have. But I feel more mature, sadly. I liked being a kid. 




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP. Honestly, I haven't done much research on it. I got into it for a year. 

*** What type do you usually test as? Did the test twice, got INFP. Maybe I'll give it another go. 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know. :O Some really extroverted people intimidate me. Sometimes I can't relate to the logical ones. I'd like to be more like the thinking ones. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The Big 5 sounds epic. I'm thinking of looking into it, though I have no idea what it is. Type 9 with 1 wing. 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed. Gotta change that.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Majored in general social science. Want to take a different route, to interior design.

What is your dream job? Not working. A job that requires you to do as you like. In terms of thinking of the community, working with children, animals, or plants. Wow, actually, I don't really want to work with people. Somewhere where I can create. You see my being lost in career path over here. I was thinking some governmental work where I'm in charge of something, making policies, making things better. Or making a person's life easier, whatever that is. 


About You ~
I am down to earth. I've been seen as calm. But I can get very emotional and not okay on the inside. I'm sensitive, quiet, like to say that I'm honest or value that. I like being silly and not taking things seriously. I like music and movies/tv. I've been in a rough time, lately, so I'm sort of trying to find myself again. I like people having a good time. I like cultures and food. I value life, I just need to enjoy mine more. I'm lazy and indecisive, I procrastinate. I have ideas more than accomplishments. I like humor. I'm private. But I enjoy the company of others. I'm contradictory. Haha. I'm going to stop here. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The monkeys with velcro hands that wrap around you, because I had one like that and he was the bestest. Or the craftsy one. 
Do you collect anything? Bottle caps and coasters. I know this makes me sound like an alcoholic, but I'm not. I used to collect movie tickets when I wore the same purse and they ended up staying there.
What are your phobias? Snakes. And lately, getting myself out there. I fail and get disappointed and just want to disappear. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. It doesn't take much to make me drool. I like food and I've drooled in my sleep before. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Bike riding at the park. Swimming. Lying in the grass in the sun with a past boyfriend. Playing with my dog around the yard. I guess I like summer the best. Having ice cream. Paying a soccer game. Eating like a pig when I get home from it. Wow, I miss my former self so much. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. But, I'll lean more towards vegetarian. Sometimes, meat makes me gag. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Souls maybe
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yep
People are inherently good Undecided
Destiny Bull
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain Yeah
Re-reading a good book Yesh

I really miss me.


----------



## atmosphere617

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? Jake

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Saint Louis, MO born and raised
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Europe, I've wanted to backpack it for a long time. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
21, probably don't act it. More like 18 always in trouble



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Idk I've been very interested recently, I've done a lot of research and my best guess is entp. But hopefully I can get some input on that.
* What type do you usually test as?
Idk
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?idk

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


Na
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed, restaurant manager
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Part time college, computer science

What is your dream job?
Own my own business

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Sry typing on my phone so ill keep it brief. I want to learn about personality types and understand mine. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video games
Do you collect anything? Trash
What are your phobias? Spiders and death
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Cherry pie with real vanilla ice cream
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My 4 best friends, I call them brothers when I talk about them to other people
What are your top five pet peeves? People trying to manipulate me, being lazy, prejudice statements, people yelling in my ear, being passed by someone in the right lane
What would a perfect day be like for you? Winning the lottery. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls nay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good neither
Destiny nay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain yay
Re-reading a good book again nay


----------



## Ajatar

** Name - I suppose Ajatar will do for now... Lots of scary stuff when introducing myself to the internet.

* Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Age - 21. I feel at least 46, and act like I'm 60 one minute and six the next. I'm usually all over the place. Like a confused dog.




Personal(ity) ~

* INFP, I think. It used to be ENFP a few years ago, but somewhere along the line I became socially awkward. Yay. I haven't really been digging deep into how all of this works, but I suppose I've got plenty of time to learn. I've read through INFP profile (the "you're so special and beautiful", as well as the brutally honest one.) and how an INFP child behaves. And I've read about some of the other types, but can't remember which ones.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP(mostly). Sometimes ISFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I'd rather not hang out with people unless they're close friends, and I have no clue what they are. I think my best friend was ENTJ a few years ago.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
INFP, type 2. And in the brutally honest one it was ISFP. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Working two jobs; in a grocery store and a gas station. Cashier.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I could never decide. See job choice above

What is your dream job? Writer. Or just suddenly becoming rich, never having to work ever again! I could spend my days gaming, reading and making crappy art that everyone would admire just so I'd give them money! And then I wouldn't!


About You ~

I'm lazy, but when energized; such fun.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Lego!!
Do you collect anything? Items I don't really need (yellow toilet paper, for instance)
What are your phobias? huge buzzing crowds.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I have many things I like, but I don't have any favourites...
Some of the things that you give you jollies? video games
What are your top five pet peeves? ....
What would a perfect day be like for you? sleeping in and playing video games.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I don't really care. If it tastes all right, I'll eat it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls nay haha
The Death Penalty can't really say.
Premarital Sex. sure
People are inherently good. perhaps
Destiny. no.
Done drugs. yay.
Kissed in the rain. yay.
Re-reading a good book YAY!*


----------



## reas

Hi, I'm reas. Female, late 30s, INFJ, Enneagram 4, professionally employed, married with two LOs. I spend a lot of time on the internet but I'm generally too private to join forums. In this case my desire to converse with people as obsessed with MBTI as I am has triumphed over my reclusiveness.


----------



## GUIMPIV

Dear all, my name is PETRUS and I've been an MBTI enthusiast over the last five years. I'm a 26 years old economist and have been living with my lovely girlfriend for two years now, hoping to bring a child to this world in a year or so.
I've decided to join PerC in order to make a friend or two who are interested in making friends :happy: and holding psychology and MBTI related conversations...roud:
For the time being i'd like to keep my real name and MBTI type for myself in order to avoid biasses.
English is not my mother tongue so please all you native speakers be kind...:tongue:

Thanks for reading!!!!

PETRUS, the friendly ...but misterious, mbti anonymous and secretly guy!


----------



## DoctorShoe

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Dustin. 

- Any nicknames?
Not really.

*** Male/Female/Trans? 
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Canada. I still live here.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Probably the UK.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 24. Sometimes I feel a bit immature. Sometimes I feel like an old man, or old-fashioned. I don't relate to people from my generation.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISTJ. I've been interested in MBTI off and on for a couple of years.

*** What type do you usually test as?
ISTJ. At the beginning I tested INTJ a couple of times.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't think I'm that great at typing other people.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I have, but I don't remember my results.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, but there is something on the horizon.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I am a university drop out.

What is your dream job?
I'm not too sure. I used to think screenwriter, but I'm not too imaginative.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I dislike describing myself. I never know what to say.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't shop at toy stores. 

Do you collect anything? 
I used to collect movies(DVDs), but I haven't bought any for a while. I have a small collection of books. There are a couple of authors I am collecting works from.

What are your phobias?
Heights, public speaking

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Pizza

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Watching movies/TV shows, reading, playing video games, surfing the internet

What are your top five pet peeves?
Noisy eaters is one of my big ones

What would a perfect day be like for you?
This is a tough question. Probably involving a good meal, and a movie at the theatres that I've been waiting for. Other things too, that don't come to mind quickly.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Ideally a little of both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Sure
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Fatalism
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain It's never happened to me.
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## fizleglitz

_Personal ~_

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Lauren*
- Any nicknames? *my dad called me fizleglitz when i was little, had a bunch of nicknames in school but not anymore. *

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - *i'm from york, pennsylvania, moved to missouri for a few years, now I live in maryland. I met my husband online and that's why I lived in missouri for awhile.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Germany or Maine - I visited Germany before and loved it and I've always been attracted to Maine. I also have an urge to live in NYC just because it's NYC.*

Age - *30, but most people think I'm early 20s, I look and act that haha.*


Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*Not entirely sure, ExxP is most likely. I relate the most to ENTPs but I "look" like an ISFJ/INFP. I've been reading for almost a year (mainly cognitive functions). I think I have a good grasp on theory, but not as much when applied to me, I enjoy the theory - it's sort of endless and fascinating.*

* What type do you usually test as? *xNxP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *All of my friends are Ns, so obviously them. I have the hardest time with ENFJs and ESTPs, favorites are ISTPs, INFJs, INTJs, ENFPs. I draw in INFJs like crazy.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *7w6, 9w1, 3w4. *


Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I started as elementary education major in college, realized quickly that I didn't fit in at all/it didn't fit me - didn't like the bureacracy or people, changed on a whim to political science - loved the theory classes, added a philosophy minor, didn't finish. *

What is your dream job? *Something in the social sciences.. psychology/anthropology/philosophy, librarian, research.. something like that. If I could combine photography with that, it would be perfect. or something very fascinating that i happen to stumble upon.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*i don't know who I am or what I want out of life, though i want to be apart of something interesting or big or dramatic. most people think I'm intellectual, but I value bravery over intellect. i'm fascinated by people and what makes them tick, how they think. sometimes I break out in song randomly.

I wouldn't mind meeting a few people that I relate to.*


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Balls, lightsabers, anything I can pick up and start playing with randomly, books.. *
Do you collect anything? *Postcards, old photographs. I collected baseball cards and rocks when I was a kid haha. *
What are your phobias? *House fire or robbery*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Seafood, crabs and shrimp, in the summer.. full crabs (having to tear them apart yourself), getting messy, covered in Old Bay (painful fingers from the cuts/seasoning), beer, mussels.. yum *
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* good company, music, intensity, bookstores, swimming, new experiences, performing, the trumpet
What are your top five pet peeves? *Chewing with mouth open, snobbery, emotional manipulation, dishonesty, people who hold opinions they didn't think through.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *The day would revolve around a theme park or water/swimming. Food would be delicious and messy, conversation would be interesting, deep and intellectual and at the end of the day, I'd bond intensely with one or two close friends. ..Anything that leaves me exhausted by the end of the day.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I eat anything. *


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls - *Yay*
The Death Penalty - *Nay*
Premarital Sex - *Nay*
People are inherently good - *Nay-ish*
Destiny - *Nay*
Done drugs - *Nay.. just alcohol/cigs, would try others*
Kissed in the rain - *Yay*
Re-reading a good book - *Eh, nay, too much to read out there.*


----------



## cuckoo

Who will read this, though..?

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames?
*cuckoo is good for both*

*Female*

Location
*Northern europe. Have lived a lot of places on a few continents, yes lots of stories there, but maybe later..*

Age
*40, with the mind both of a 20 and 80 year old*

Personal(ity) ~
*INTP, only recently gathering evidence to explain my problems in dealing with the world*

Occupation ~
*Researcher*

What is your education?
*art, craft, engineering, IT, information architecture*

What is your dream job?
*My reseach*

About You ~
*Multitalent, loner, thinker. I am hoping for some insight and laughs here. If I am lucky, some good debates too*.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*puzzles, chemistry sets etc*

Do you collect anything?
*Oddities from the natural world*

What are your phobias?
*No phobias, lots of pet hates, though*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Avocado, avocado, avocado... drooooool...*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*Social rituals, boring repetition (traditions), small talk, shallowness, ignorance*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Good reseach, then being inspired by nature, and enjoy nature as sir D. Attenborough does, with a five year olds' enthusiasm*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both*

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *-Nay*
The Death Penalty *-Nay*
Premarital Sex *-Yay*
People are inherently good *-Nay*
Destiny *-Nay*
Done drugs *-Nay*
Kissed in the rain *-Yay*
Re-reading a good book *-YAAAAY*


...still wonder if anyone read this though?


----------



## Vulkan

Personal ~​
* Vulkan
- Vulk, V (Whatever is convenient, really)

* Male

Location - Born in East Texas, still living in East Texas, simple as that.
- Uh, I have no clue. But, I'd have to say Hungary, because my great-grandparents are from there and I've always wondered what it's like first-hand.

Age - I am 13. But, I think I act about somewhere around a mature 16ish person. In real life, of course. Online, I'd say 13, or maybe younger at times.




Personal(ity) ~

* I am an INTP, and I've been reading up and interested in it for a few months now. I couldn't specifically tell you about what all the types are, because I've done more broad research on just my type, but I learn to steadily learn an increasing amount on each one.

* I usually test as an INTP, but I share a fair few qualities with INTJs, so if I go through a type fast and without thinking about the answers, sometimes I come out as that.

* Oh, too hard of a question. I like Extroverts who speak their minds, because I love their honesty, but I practically hate an Extrovert who doesn't know when to stop. My brain doesn't like too much noise pollution.

I am a 6w7 Enneagram.



Occupation ~

* Pfft, unemployed, of course.

I am currently an 8th grader, but I am on college level in multiple subjects. I honestly have no clue what I want my major to be though, it's different every day.


About You ~

Screw paragraphs, I'm just going for brief. I am a egotistical (no joking) genius (joking, my IQ is 5 points too low according to the internet, hopefully my High School says differently), who enjoys a good game of Basketball. I also do public speaking, debate, acting, writing, and that sort of stuff.



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Legos. Definitely Legos.
Do you collect anything? I collect knowledge, thank you very much.
What are your phobias? Amnesia. Not even kidding, I dread getting a rock dropped on my head.
Describe your favorite food until you drool. A rising crust, deep dish, Chicago style Pizza with pepperoni, sausage, bacon, hamburger meat, four cheeses, oops, already drooling.
What are your top five pet peeves? Somebody who just won't shut up. People who deny my logic. Typos in books. Having to correct the teachers. Somebody scared to stand up for something.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day where I could do anything.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Last time I checked, I am an omnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Yay
The Death Penalty. Nay 
Premarital Sex. Nay
People are inherently good. Yay
Destiny. Nay
Done drugs. Nay
Kissed in the rain. Nay
Re-reading a good book. Yay, triple yay, and infinite yay


----------



## cookie_thief

Hi, I'm not really new any more, but I think this looks like fun.


*Personal*


Name: Toni


Male/Female/Trans: Lady


Where were you originally born: I was born on a military base in Tokyo while my dad was stationed there


Where do you live today: Minneapolis


If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why: TX, I want to visit my friends that have moved down there recently


How old are you: 22


Do you think you act your age: Sometimes. Typically, I act much older. Sometimes much younger.




*Personal(ity)*


What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory: ENFJ, I've been interested in personality theory for about two years.


What type do you usually test as: Usually ENFJ, but I've tested as ENFP and ENTJ. I had a lot of conflict over ENFJ/ENFP, but I had no problem ruling out ENTJ.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results: Enneagram type 2w3


What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around: I like everyone, but I'm extremely drawn to NTs, NFs, and SJs




*Occupation*


Employed or Unemployed: I'm a Client Service Rep for the start up software company I work for


What is your education: HS


What is your dream job: Professional Traveler




*About You*


Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:


I'm here for self discovery and to understand the rest of the planet a little better


*Other*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store: Plastic dinosaurs!
Do you collect anything: Jobs
What are your phobias: I dislike creepy crawlies, but I don't have a phobia of anything
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Homemade mashed potatoes with turkey gravy
Some of the things that you give you jollies: Plastic dinosaurs and homemade mashed potatoes with turkey gravy
What are your top five pet peeves:


People that talk and talk, but don't ever say anything
When clock/remote batteries die
Washing my bed sheets
Spoiled pets
When the car radio goes fuzzy when driving under a tunnel


What would a perfect day be like for you: Something fun and silly and spontaneous with a person/people I love
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both: Prefer vegetarian, but I eat poultry, too




*Other Other*


God and Souls: They're a nice idea, but I think no
The Death Penalty: Yes
Premarital Sex: Yes
People are inherently good: Yes
Destiny: Again, I like the idea, but no
Done drugs: Yes
Kissed in the rain: No
Re-reading a good book: Yes!


----------



## Misericorde

*Personal


*​*Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Mis is fine. Or any other variation you could come up with. That's just generally what people default to. Though it seems, no matter the alias I use, I wind up with a very long list of nicknames. I'm accepting of all of them, assuming they're not direct attacks or something of the sort.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
I am female. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born in Southern California. I now live on the East coast. The story isn't really interesting, but I don't mind talking about it. Just not in public. 

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I would go to a friends house. One that lives a few states over. Just to give them a hug. They've needed it lately. Also, I miss them.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
I'm twenty two. I'm not sure if I act my age. I guess that depends on if "my age" is defined by expactations of maturity/mental/emotional levels, the average maturity/mental/emotional levels of those around me that share my age, or other factors.


*Personal(ity)*

​
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ. I've read and studied it briefly here and there for many years. I've never really delved too deep into it, however. I do find it interesting and would like to know more. If anything, just for fun. That's why I'm here.

*What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ. Though very rarely I'll test as INFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Hm. I can't really say I can answer this question, because I do not know. I don't judge a person based on their personality types. Just because you fit a generalization and some things about your type may be true about you doesn't mean you're a clone of everyone else that has that type. I can both love or dislike, let's say, and ISFP just as much as I can an ESFJ or any other type. It depends on the person, not the type.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I took the Enneargram test three times, on different occasions, and have always resulted as a type 2. Sometimes just a type 2, but usually with a 1 wing.


*Occupation*​


*Employed or Unemployed?*
I am employed. Though my job is just that. A job. Not a career. Not what I love doing. It's just getting me by. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I only have some college education. I am not currently attending due to financial issues. I am not going to take a loan out and financial aid doesn't cover my needs. 

*What is your dream job?*
I no longer have a dream job. 


*Other*​

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Electronics. 

*Do you collect anything?*
I do not.

*What are your phobias?*
I do not have any phobias. 
Not to say I don't have any fears, however.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I don't really have a favorite food, either. 
Man, I'm bland. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
I'm assuming that means things that make me happy. I like a good book, conversations with close friends, alone time, video games, puzzles, random Wikipedia articles, driving on empty roads (especially at night), nature and other positive things. I also am quite messed up and enjoy the darker side of life occasionally, but we'll save that for another day.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
-I dislike when people break into a situation/conversation they were not invited to and "offer" (force) their opinions. Generally when it's to the point where I dislike a person for it, it's happened more than a few times..
-When people don't do their dishes. Especially here. We don't have a dishwasher. It's easier to just clean your one plate and one fork when you're done..
-Tangled cords. Or other things that are in knots when they shouldn't be. I have this obsession with undoing everything and setting it straight. 
-Bad drivers. Get a bike. It's healthier, anyway, and you probably wont damage my car nearly as much when you hit me.
-Being ignored when I feel like I have something substantial to say. This is a big one for me, because, "IRL" I don't speak vocally very often. I think before I say things. I express myself carefully, but fully and honestly. If I'm saying something to you (assuming we're not just joking around and having fun) I'm saying it to you because I think it matters in one way or another. And when what I put time, thought and effort into a response or statement for you, even if you disagree with it or don't like it, I find it rude to have it completely disregarded. I feel silly when I repeat myself, too, so sometimes people with bad hearing irk me if I've said something twice already. I try not to let that get to me, though.
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A perfect day would probably be any day where I've gotten adequate sleep and nothing too horrible goes wrong. Minor issues, I can deal with. I suppose I'm very laid back. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Ever since I was little I never cared for meat too much, but I can not let go of my chicken, turkey or ham.


----------



## tashi

*Personal *

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*
I have a name and it's not Tashi, but here I prefer to be called Tashi.

*- Any nicknames?*

I've had a few but they've never really stuck with me. People usually just call me by my name. 


** Male/Female/Trans?*

Female.

*Location *

*- Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

I was born in a small town in Sweden, north of the Arctic circle, where the sun is up almost all night in the summer and down almost all day in the winter. Like in the movie Insomnia. When I was a teenager I was sick to death of the place and couldn't wait to get out of there. So I did get out, moved around for a couple of years, but I missed my family and friends so badly that I had to move back. So that's where I live today, happier than ever because I know now that this is where I want to live and that everything I will ever need is right here. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

My boyfriend and I are going to Thailand for vacation a week from now, and I'm so worried about packing the wrong stuff and missing the flight and so on, that I feel like hiding under a pillow and forget about the whole thing. So I guess I would like to be there, in Thailand, right now most of all. To be able to leave the scary trip behind me and just enjoy the destination. 

*Age* 

*- How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 24. People who meet me for the first time usually think that I'm a lot younger. I think it's because I'm shy and talk with a small voice. I'm just generally very small. On the inside I sometimes feel like a 10 year old, and sometimes I feel like 60. I don't fear getting older though, I'm actually looking forward to it. Sometimes I wish I could just skip to 65, fast forwarding through the whole find-a-career-and-earn-some-money-and-buy-a-big-house-and-fill-it-with-stuff-and-have-some-kids-and-make-them-miserable circus. 



*Personal(ity)*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

I accidentally found out about MBTI on the Internet some years ago, I think it was in 2009 or 2010. But I've mostly been skimming on top of things and would like to learn more about it and dig deeper into the theory. I'm pretty sure I'm an INFP, because I've taken lots of tests and they all said the same thing. And almost every little thing that I've read about INFP's sounds like me. I'm still open to other possibilities though. 

** What type do you usually test as?*

INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I have no idea. I've always liked people who try their best to be and to do good, not necessarily in the eyes of others but in the eyes of themselves, whatever type that is. My least favourite people are the ones that try to make other people feel bad in order to make themselves feel better. I know all of us do that from time to time, but some people do it more than others and in a more calculated way. Them I don't like.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

No, not that I remember.


*Occupation* 

** Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed. I'm in between studies, doing exactly what I feel like from day to day, wich is awesome for my well being but not very good for my economy. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

We don't have college in Sweden.  I studied art in high school for three years. I also studied litterature at the university for half a year and started an education as a teacher but dropped out because I didn't like it. 

*What is your dream job?*

I've wanted to be a writer ever since I was seven years old. I've never really grown out of it. Maybe one day...

*About You*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I would describe myself as a fish in the ocean, who is contemplating water all the time, wondering what it feels and looks like. Or something like that. I am also a person who hates when someone asks her to describe herself. I hope to find people here who are kind of similar to myself, who can understand what I'm saying and why I'm sayng it.

*Other*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*
The one with the brushes and the colors and the crayons and the sketch books and stuff.

*Do you collect anything?
*
No, not really.

*What are your phobias?
*
Being the center of attention and being ridiculed by other people. 

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*
Sushi. I love how cute it looks, I love the sticky rice and the salmon and the salty soy sause. I love the miso soup, even though it tastes a bit like sweaty feet. I love to mix the soy sause with a huge chunk of green, delicious wasabi so that when I dip the rice in it and put it in my mouth it feels like my whole face is exploding with the strong taste. Wow, now I actually did drool a little. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*

I don't know what jollies is. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?
*
I'm not sure what pet peeves are either.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*
I would wake up early and don't want to go back to sleep for once. I would be filled with inspiration and enthusiasm and start painting or drawing or writing, and continue doing that all day. Then I would eat some sushi. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*
I like both, but I try to eat vegeterian food most of the time, because I have a feeling it's better, both on a personal and global level. 


*Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls
*Yneeaa... Not sure.

*The Death Penalty
*Nay!

*Premarital Sex
*Whatever!

*People are inherently good
*Yay!

*Destiny
*Nay!

*Done drugs
*Yay!

*Kissed in the rain
*Yay!

*Re-reading a good book
*Yay!


----------



## Marek

*Personal*


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Marek is actually my first name. I used nickname on other forums but for this one I wanted something different and nothing unique came to my mind other than just my usual name.


** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male


*Location*


*- Where were you originally born?*
I was originally born in Gdansk. That's a city north of Poland. I never really moved anywhere so far outside of Gdansk.


*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Right now I would like to travel somewhere into the nature, preferably to very open space like some rocky mountains. I'm not really claustrophobic but more like I had enough of urban exploration.


*Age*


*How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Right now I'm 29 (will be 30 soon). People told me I look much younger than that which is great beacause I also don't feel that old. It's not matter of maturity beacause I've always been pretty "serious" person but I feel like I still lack life experience in many areas. It's something I want to make up in the incoming years.


*Personal(ity)*


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I've been reading several times some MBTI descriptions in the last months and I still haven't fully grasped everything. My personality result most of the time for various tests was INFJ. On some tests I was half way between INFJ and INFP. That made me read on differences between those two (youtube videos where especially confusing) and it still seems like Judging is stronger in my personality.


** What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I haven't really forced any of my friends or enemies to take the test so I can't tell. I can only say that sometimes being around certain extreme extroverts was be annoying to me. 


*Occupation.*


** Employed or Unemployed?*
I'm employed. I work as a 2d artist in game company. It's doing all sorts of stuff but lately I mostly paint background art and do interface design.


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I studied in Gdansk University of Technology and the faculty was architecture.


*What is your dream job?*
Being much more independent artist than I am now. Something like creating graphic novel for my own IP. There's long way till I reach that level though.


*About You ~*


** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm person that spent so much time chasing my goals and living in imagination that didn't really get to know people on deeper level. Of course I always had social life but I think internet can be better for certain subjects. This is one of the reasons I joined this forum. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

**God and Souls* Yay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## RadiantViolet

Hello all  You can call me any variant of my username.
I'm currently 21 years old, and female. For Myers-Briggs I get an INFJ which apparently falls into "the Protectors", and my Enneagram falls under a type 1 wing 9. 
I came up as 54% Introvert 46% Extrovert which is pretty much down the middle. I don't have a hard time expressing myself, but I do an extensive amount of internal reflection and quiet contemplation. My favorite personality types? I'm not too picky as long as the person is respectful. 
_Location_- I've moved a few times, from East coast to West, Usa. I like to live near stores or places within walking distance, I spent my teenage years in a small countryish town where there was not much to do and it was really dull.
I currently work part time in the pet aisle as a stocker. I plan on going to school but it seems like that will take a while for me financially. My dream job would be game design/animation and/or working with animals (in a non-cutting them open or poking with syringe kind of way) 

_About me_- Well this site really caught my eye as I'm very analytical and I really like to try to understand other people. I'm much better at answering questions rather than asking them, but I prefer to approach conversation where the first person volunteers information and then you both branch off from there on what you can relate (or not) with. I'm not the type to approach people in public if I want to chat, moreso the type that will be conveniently nearby and maybe say something if the opportunity presents itself.
I am always craving in-depth conversation as I find a huge lack in my life. I find especially around my age most people go straight to small talk or impersonal banter which I have little interest in. This seems like just the place to get some good conversation. 

~_Other_- _What is your favorite section at the toy-store? _The stuffed animals, definitely._ 
Do you collect anything?_ I used to keep things with sentimental value and memories attached but I've lost a lot of them in an accident. Lately it's mostly craft-like things or art I've created.
_What are your phobias?_ Parasites (and talking about them), and being crushed by large people/suffocation.
_Describe your favorite food until you drool._ To start, I am completely addicted to popsicles and I habitually eat cheddar chips. I really, really enjoy well cooked and juicy barbequed ribs that are slightly charred but well slathered. My favorite dish is a home recipe I make, which is a tender parmesan chicken. My favorite flavor is mint.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ Cat antics, cuddles and ooey gooey affection, earnest sweet-tempered dorkiness, gazing at excessively beautiful people, free food as a spontaneous thoughtful gift, that moment when a show or movie makes you cry because it's so inspiring.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ When people make biased assumptions before attempting to get to know you, people who get annoyed very easily, any type of spiteful behavior, when people say things and don't mean them, and excessive swearing.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ Sleep in til noon, then go to a beach with my boyfriend, then spa, then out to eat, then to an event where a bunch of people are extremely involved and friendly all night with great music.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ I really enjoy the taste of meat, but not the knowledge of the crappy lives those animals have to live on farms. Ideally, I try to stick to wild game, so they at least had the chance to get away. I have no problem whatsoever with eggs and milk.

_Other Other- Yay or Nay?_
God and Souls *Yes*
The Death Penalty *Depends/Idk*
Premarital Sex *Preferably Not* (for the sake of the baby making)
People are inherently good *No* (People are inherently neutral)
Destiny *Indecisive*
Done drugs *Yes* but No to now
Kissed in the rain *Yes*
Re-reading a good book *Yes*


----------



## clarinet cigarette

*Personal**
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Je m'appelle Rhiana.*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born and grew up in a suburb of Dallas, Texas. I now live in Michigan as a new student this semester at an arts boarding school.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I would go to the Netherlands. It sounds like a pretty sweet place, and I've never been anywhere in Europe before, so it'd be an adventure.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 16 years old. I think I act my age for the most part. Maybe older. I'm not sure. Older compared to people I know, perhaps.*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTP. I first heard about it a few years ago and recently became more interested. I've also gotten INTJ before, but not for a while.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Eh, I'm not typist. Myers-Briggs aside, loud people bother me.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I got 5w6 on the Enneagram and my Big 5 is RCOEI.*


Occupation ~

What is your dream job?
*I'd love to play clarinet in a symphony orchestra.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm quiet and observant. Clarinet is what I'm best at, though I'm also interested in several areas of science, especially Chemistry. I'm planning on doing a double major in college. On this forum, I hope to find interesting ideas to consider and to meet interesting people.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*The bike section.*
Do you collect anything?
*I collect my old empty water bottles until someone throws them away.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I love quiche and cheese pizza.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Well, some of my favorite bands are: The Antlers, Bon Iver, Iron & Wine, The Shins, Neutral Milk Hotel, Arctic Monkeys, and Radical Face.*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*1) People who don't know how to listen.
2) Constant gossipers.
3) Teachers who don't teach.
4) People who blame their instrument when they can't play.
5) People who sing Rihanna songs when I tell them my name... It happens a lot.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *No*
The Death Penalty *Yes*
Premarital Sex *Yes*
People are inherently good *No*
Destiny *No*
Done drugs *Yes*
Kissed in the rain *No*
Re-reading a good book *Yes


----------



## Naught

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Nah, it's too frenchy. Let's just say my Day's the 14th of February.

- Any nicknames?
No.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Originally born in France, I still live there in the town where I was born. No interesting story. I have no idea.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 18. I often act my age, but I need a break sometimes, alone.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. I'd say 6 months.

*** What type do you usually test as?
INTP. Every time.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't know.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram 5w6


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
I'm a student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still studying, in 12th class.

What is your dream job?
Researcher, or teacher in Foreign languages.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm lazy.
This counts as a paragraph.
There we go, all done.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Err, excellent question, I never go to toy stores.

Do you collect anything?
No.

What are your phobias?
I'd say I hate flying insects. That's about everything.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Let's see... pizza. Ham, cheese & shrooms pizza. This tastes so good, now I'm hungry. I hate this kind of question. Damn it.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sorry, I don't understand that.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Err, snakes/spiders?

What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day that I can entirely spend in my room.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
No.

The Death Penalty
No.

Premarital Sex
Why not.

People are inherently good
LOL.

Destiny
No.

Done drugs
No.

Kissed in the rain
No.

Re-reading a good book
I can't, I remember the best parts every time >.<


----------



## 2hot2handlebby

Storm
Female
Saint Louis, MO
- If I could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, I would go to Cambodia for no particular reason.
I'm 20 and I act more like I'm 21.


*Personal(ity) ~*


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ISFP. 3 years
** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I prefer to be around Extroverts because it relinquishes me of the responsibility to talk.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram 4w5 sc/sp/sx
Big 5 - RLUAI






*Occupation ~*


** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed in retail
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major*.
Dropped out of two-year college. Was studying filmmaking. 
*What is your dream job?*
Ideally, I'd get paid to sleep. Second ideally, I'd get paid to make movies. Third ideally, I'd get paid to make sure your kids don't die while you're at work. Fourth ideally, I'd just get paid.


*About You ~*


** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
No, thanks. 
Well, alright, you talked me into it. I'm a lazy no-friend slacker and I'm bored with my life and I was hoping I could come to this forum and charm everyone with my boyish good looks and acerbic wit and get maybe just a little bit famous and then people would want to talk to me and then I'd have something to do in my free time


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls* - doubt it
*The Death Penalty* - no, thanks
*Premarital Sex* -yes, please
*People are inherently good* - I wouldn't know
*Destiny* - nope
*Done drugs* - ibuprofen abuser
*Kissed in the rain* - no
*Re-reading a good book* - I'm not gonna stop you.


----------



## Kitschiekatie

Personal ~​
** Name -*Please call me Katie!*
* Male/Female/Trans?*- Female*

Location -* I live in SoCal. I would go to Japan in a heartbeat though!*

Age - *I'm 16 I think I act like every other teen my age, except for the fact that I actually care about my future. I guess you could say I act like a 17/18 year old...?*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-* INFJ baby! I have been reading about this since sophomore year during a Christian Leadership class. I instantly fell in love with how much I understood myself better after testing.
*
* What type do you usually test as?* Always INFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? -* I spent a lot of time thinking about this... I really don't have a disliked personality type. But I love being around other INFJs and INTPs I love my extrovert theatre friends, they always seem to bring out the best in me.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneargram I'm 2w3 but I when I read about it I disagreed with the flashiness and "seductive" tendencies I supposedly had??? Idk I need to do some further investigations...
*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *- Still in high school U///U*

What is your dream job? *Animator!!! Don't even get me started on it.....*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I hope to understand different types of people so that I can better apply it to my everyday life. The thing I love about understanding personality types is being able to know things, so I guess you could say that that is something important to me. I'm really passionate about art and animation in general. Often times I base my characters off a stereotype or personality type.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? -* The video game section!!*
Do you collect anything? -* Cds, Pokemon games, Japanese stuff*
What are your phobias? *- ...I'm not really sure, I usually don't like being wrong about someone or something I'm passionate about if that counts?*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - *Whelp I started drooling when I read the word "food" so..*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *- Hehe jollies... that's cute... I love cartoons and drawing and my favorite tv show is Portlandia...*
What are your top five pet peeves? -* People who don't think about what they say, dirt under my finger nails, uncleaned paint brushes, the words Pamphlet and moist.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? - *Wake up have a nice breakfast. Watch tv for an hour, go for a run, shower, paint until noon, play Harvest Moon.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *MEEEEAAT.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yes*
The Death Penalty - *Yes*
Premarital Sex -* Sure idc *
People are inherently good - *Yes*
Destiny -* Yesss*
Done drugs -* Noppp*
Kissed in the rain - *Nehh*
Re-reading a good book - *Yeees


----------



## Cloverr

*Personal**~​*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Names Keri I go by Keri.
- Any nicknames? 
Err sometimes people call me Cloverr since that's been my username for so long. ~

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born and grew up in Washington State, I loved it there. But now unfortunately I live in Michigan.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Anywhere but here. Anywhere with awesome wildlife.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 18 but I turn 19 in only a few weeks. No I don't act my age, I'de say older but god I don't specifically, lol. I was never able to relate to most teens. I get looked at like a lunatic when ever I try to talk about philosophy, nature, etc. to people my age.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP, I'de say about a year.
* What type do you usually test as?
INTP always.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Well I haven't looked into the other types all that much yet, derp, but I really want to, hopefully joining this site will help with that.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I got 5w6 on Enneagram. ~


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Recently finished highschool, still deciding what to do further.
What is your dream job?
Traveling photographer, Wildlife explorer, Jedi.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm kind of a mess so these are never easy, lul. As far as interests go I love photography. I'm a big gamer. Not really into sports, but I do enjoy biking, I love watching extreme sports however. Tree hugger doesn't even begin to describe my passion for nature. I'm kind of really the 'jack of all trades, master at none' type. Extreme introvert. I also really like astrophysics and astronomy. I spend most of my time being lazy and getting 100% lost in my chaotic head. I think about thinking, a lot, sometimes I even think about thinking about thinking, yup. I tend to be an extremely realistic and logical person, however on the flip side I can be really silly and quirky. So on and so forth.. yadda yadda. c:

I'd like to maybe meet some rad people, and like I've said I'd like to learn more about the other types.


Other ~

What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
I haven't been to a toy store in forever.. video games? e Ae They are in there right?
Do you collect anything?
I've recently thought about collecting vinyl minifigures, but it may not last.
What are your phobias?
Nothing specifically. Society?
Describe your favorite food until you drool.
Fried rice. That's all it takes to make me drool, because I'm damn hungry. And I've got squat.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
This is my first time hearing the word jollies so I might slaughter this.. but err.. when people appreciate my thoughts, nature/animals, peaceful electronic music.. foster the people
What are your top five pet peeves?
eraser shavings, when hairs fall on my neck, people who don't use their blinkers when I'm biking, people who try to make wise cracks without having their facts straight, when I say Indian and people assume I mean native american(yes this actually has happened a lot), and other various really specifics things people do to annoy me, this is starting to look like a paragraph, so I'll stop.. .-.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Hm, good question. Having nice enough weather to bike and go fast as hell without having to dodge traffic and almost get hit by cars like I usually do. Kicking ass in Halo with some xbox friends. Not letting my mind get the best of me. Not losing more hope for the humans species, which tends to usually happen on a daily basis. Actually getting out of the house in general, but where there isn't a lot of obnoxious people everywhere. Having something good to eat and actually getting sleep.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I love meat, but with my knowledge of what factory farms and the food industry is like I'm tempted to go vegetarian.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- **yay**
The Death Penalty- **nay(for the most part)
**Premarital Sex**- nay(for me. other people can do what they want)
People are inherently good- meh. I feel like everyone is born pure, but society sets people up to go bad, so I don't know.
Destiny- mehh
Done drugs- hell nay
Kissed in the rain-nay
Re-reading a good book-yay


*


----------



## Mara

Personal​
* * Name - Mara
* Male/Female/Trans?- Female

Location - Iberian Peninsula - Europe

Age - I'm 39



Personal(ity) ~


* What type do you usually test as? ENFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I am not sure, never thought about it



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? University degree

What is your dream job? Anything i like to do being my own boss


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I latin, so, not an native english speaker, so it will be harder to express myself here, but i am a friendly person, i like to comunicate and interact with people. I do not appreciate rude people and i am a bit temperamental, bute flexible and open-minded.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Have not seen it yet
Do you collect anything? - Nothing in special, i keep the thinks i like
What are your phobias? - None i special
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Ethnic
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Writing, dancing
What are your top five pet peeves? - Maybe reptiles
What would a perfect day be like for you? - Do whatever i like, no worries, good company
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat

*
*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Agnostic
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Almost everybody
Destiny - Not sure
Done drugs - No
Kissed in the rain - I do not remember, but probably yes 
Re-reading a good book - Not necessary*


----------



## Cocachin

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> Cocachin
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?
> female
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> 
> Born in Germany, briefly lived in the USA and Spain as a highschool and university exchange student respectively.
> 
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> 
> If my budget had allowed it, I'd be on vacation in Beijing right now - also just started studying Chinese - which would suck due to the hazardous smog problem they are currently having. Wew *wipes sweat off forehead in relief*
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> 
> 32. That means I sometimes feel like 2, sometimes like 12, usually like 32 and very occasionally like 112. Your current self included all the previous selves, right?
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> INTP
> I've been interested in personality theory for 3 or 4 years now.
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> INTP
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> Yeah, right, like I'm going to antagonize people with my very first post. Let's say that I get along with people of all types and prefer to focus on the individual but have noticed that my least developed function is - to no surprise, I'm sure - also the most alien to me when used by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> 
> This is compulsory? LOL. I'm selfemployed as a freelance translator and interpreter.
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> 
> double degree as translator and interpreter for English and Spanish
> 
> What is your dream job?
> 
> And Indiana Jonesesque journalist-scientist-archeaologist-teacher-writer who works for the United Nations
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> Self description? I'd rather leave that to those interested to find out over time.
> 
> I've been on TypologyCentral for two years now and heard a lot about you guys. So I became curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> 
> stuffed animals, vintage toys, board games ... oh, was I supposed to pick only one?
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> 
> stamps, postcards, untouched langage courses in particular and new and second hand books in general.
> 
> What are your phobias?
> 
> None, but crowded places and maggots are pretty high up the list.
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> 
> There are too many to choose. But if you like Mexican food you are probably familiar with that aroma that forms when lemon juice gets mixed with the juices of freshly chopped onions? Say because you cut everything on the same chopping board or because you are preparing some kind of picadillo. It's a very intense aroma combination and something I have not yet encountered elsewhere.
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> 
> poor grammar
> poor reasoning skills
> poor manners
> 
> ... and I'll keep two slots empty in case I come up with something more later on. Most can be assigned to one of those three categories anyway.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls.
> agnostic atheist Nay and Please-define-what-you-mean-by-soul
> 
> The Death Penalty
> Nay (a no-brainer for a European)
> 
> Premarital Sex
> Yay!
> 
> People are inherently good
> Yay or Please-define-what-you-mean-by-good (shaky concept)
> 
> Destiny
> Nay
> 
> Done drugs
> Nay (unless you count moderate alcohol or drugs in the sense of medication - as in Aspirin - but I'm getting nitpicky here)
> 
> Kissed in the rain
> Yay
> 
> Re-reading a good book
> Yay - but only very rarely
> 
> ​


Well, there you go. It's nice to be here and I am looking forward to meeting loads of interesting people. Feel free to contact me, I might be an introvert and an NT at that, but I don't bite. Scout's honor!


----------



## racheepoo

:waves to the crowd

I usually resist questions that everyone has answered because the rules, they are not so fun. But I'll play nicely with others since I'm new. 

Personal ~​ My name is Rachel and racheepoo is my family knickname. I'm in my last 2 weeks of the 38th year since my birth  I just got my hair dyed back to brunette after being a blonde for 2 years, and I'm in shock and trying not to look in the mirror. That's pretty much the only thing on my mind at the moment. 

Personal(ity) 

I'm an ENFP...thought I was an INFJ all my life until I got out on my own and realized my two ISFJ parents kinda tamped down everything E, N, and P in me. LOL. Anyway, I'm close on the J/P side so function very J at work and very P in the rest of my life. 

Occupation ~
I'm a counselor--I counsel people from kindergarten to elderly ages but focus primarily on women who are leaving abusive marriages and trying to get on their feet. I'm also a career coach who helps people find better careers fitting their needs, interests, personality, values, etc.  I have a lot of fun!

About You ~
I'm just now getting to the point where I choose to do things because I want to instead of doing them just because other people are amused/annoyed/tell me I can't. I'm the youngest of 11 kids (only 1 other NF in the family!) so I learned early to have a lot of fun, ask forgiveness rather than permission, and look adorably at people while spinning around and daring them not to be charmed. I really love being an ENFP. I think it's the best of all worlds. My goal this year is to practice balance in all things, something I thought an ENFP couldn't do, LOL, but it's really helping me pay bills on time, get healthier, and honestly have more fun because I"m not worried about the lights going off because I forgot to pay the bill.*



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls: Yes
The Death Penalty: No, but there has to be a better option than that or languishing in prison for a meelion years
Premarital Sex: With the right person 
People are inherently good: Definitely
Destiny: Definitely, although I believe we can change it
Done drugs: Nope
Kissed in the rain: Yes
Re-reading a good book: Absolutely!


----------



## Hearts

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
My name is Skylar, but I prefer to be called Skye.

- Any nicknames?
If I went into how many nicknames my friends have given me through the years you would all die of suffocation.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I live in the Madison area of Wisconsin. 
If I could live anywhere, I'd definitely go live in someplace amazing like Hawaii or Tokyo. Probably not Tokyo though because I'd rather not die of a natural disaster.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
I'm a teen, and that's about all I'm going to give you. I tend to act more mature than I actually am, probably becauseI am  smarter than the average bear. I'm in two honors classes.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Oh god. I'm kinda waiting for the debate to settle in my thread where I filled out that questionnaire, but the people there seem to think INFP. I can't say I disagree, because although I don't fit the average INFP description, the functions fit me very well.
* What type do you usually test as?
I used to test as, weirdly enough, either an ENFP or an ESTP. I was struck by the 'extrovert ideal', and wanted to maybe rig my answers just a little to fit that. Heh. Not like I did or anything.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My best friend is the poster child for the ENFJs everywhere. My other kinda bi-polar best friend is an ESFP poster child. I have not met many that have actually taken the quiz, but I normally can't stand other ESFPs than the one mentioned above for more than a little while.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
God. I think I took the enneagram a few times and it honestly just depended on my mood. :/ I need to be typed for that too. I've been anywhere from 4w3 to 7w8 at different times of day.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I am currently employed by school. I am a fantastic student, if I do say so myself.
What is your dream job?
I want to be some sort of doctovetintistpaleontologistdesignolosopherathletartistusician. Yes.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

My friends that know me would describe one of my stand out qualities as being a hopeless romantic. I don't know much about describing myself...I guess that's why I'm here, though, right? 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The toy section. Duh.
Do you collect anything?
I collect hats, scarves, and memories
What are your phobias?
I am deathly afraid of burglars and dying.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Oh... pomegranates.
Okay done.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
The...jollies?
uh...
What are your top five pet peeves?
1.People who talk during a TV show. Oooh, that pisses me off for no reason.
2. Small talk.
3. Obliviousness. 
4. Small talk.
5. Manipulation.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Sleeping in until noon, eating pomegranates for snacks, noodles for lunch, spending hours on the computer watching videos and hanging out here while somehow simultaneously exercising. Steak and lobster for dinner. Stay up 'till 3, rinse & repeat.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
My diet is pure bacon. I will be dead by age 25.
No, actually I like meat & fruits & grains.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Ynay?
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Nay
DestinyYay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay......I wish... 
Re-reading a good book Yay*


----------



## msgabbana

Personal ~

** Name - Gen


* Female

Location - California

Age - 32 but a kid at heart (Gemini)




Personal(ity) ~

* I'm an ISFJ, this is my first time taking the test 

* I just found out I'm an introvert, it explains so much and looking forward to reading more about myself and others

* I'm not sure what my friends are but I'd say my BFF is an extrovert, and sorry I don't know what the Enneagram is. I'll check it out after this 


Occupation ~

* I work in the medical field



About You ~

reading about the ISFJ profile I'd say it's pretty spot on. I think I'm a bit of a mixture of FRIENDS characters: Chandler with his punchline sarcastic jokes, Monica being a clean freak, and Phoebe with just her weirdness in general. I know, I watch too much television lol and I also love to read 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? board games
Do you collect anything? anything purple
What are your phobias? height and spiders
Describe your favourite food until you drool: pasta
Some of the things that you give you jollies? yes I second new technology, I'm known as a gadget girl at work
What are your top five pet peeves? people who don't wash their hands after restroom use, people who cough without covering their mouth, mean people just to be mean, people who are always on their phones (especially driving), people who stare at me lol
What would a perfect day be like for you? reading a good book, while my favorite show/music is playing in the background, and if I'm in bed preferably raining outside because it soothes me
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? meat!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty idk
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good *boom*
Destiny what
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain yay!
Re-reading a good book YAY*


----------



## Vengeance

Personal ~

* Name Lucas
* Male
* Location São Paulo - Brazil
* Age - 21 
* INFP / RCUAI 
* Unemployed - Studing Law in University of São Paulo
* What is your dream job? - I don't know (Really).

About You

I don't know how I can describe myself. I love being alone, listening to music. Sometimes I do enjoy hang out with my close friends. 
I really enjoy wasting my time in forums, I was searching for "personality" details, so I created an account here.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? lol, I dunno.
Do you collect anything? Nope.
What are your phobias? None.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I really love Italian food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music, good books, rainstorms, coffee.
What are your top five pet peeves? Bad drivers. Slow walkers.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up, drink some coffee, do random things, play some game, talk to someone (to maintain my sanity).
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Maybe.
The Death Penalty Nay.
Premarital Sex Whatever
People are inherently good Yay.
Destiny Nay.
Done drugs Nay.
Kissed in the rain Whatever
Re-reading a good book yay.


----------



## way2optimistic

Personal ~​
** Name - Abigail, you may call me Abby if it's easier 
- Any nicknames? 

* Male/Female/Trans? - Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - I live in Kansas (in a very progressive city not on a farm I might add ) I lived here most of my life. When I was really little I lived near Orlando Florida as my mom worked at Seaworld and Disney for a couple years (little kids dream come true right? I wish I remembered it more- I was only 4 haha)

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. - I'm 18, most people think I act younger. I have a childlike enthusiasm, but people also say that I'm extremely wise and mature for my age as well.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP, about 2 years! Though I may add I'm extremely shy but I can't stand to be alone. people and crowds excite me

* What type do you usually test as? Off the charts ENFP!

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Well I love to be around other NF's of course and I hate to say I have a least favorite type but I guess it would be those with both the Sensing and Judging preferences. I collect information externally, they make decisions externally, also I think my optimism and aversion to to mundane tasks drives em nuts. Also my abstract thinking. I spill over my words too. Its funny though. My boyfriend and my best friend both have an S and a J preference lol.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? my tritype is 2w1, 7w6, 9w1... and I haven't taken the Big 5 yet but I most definitely will!



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student, and Waitress haha

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm an undergrad majoring in Human Biology looking to go into grad school for either Epidemiology or Health management/policy!

What is your dream job? Ah, well My dream job would be working as an epidemiologist, Storm chasing on the side, and with my own Sports column haha. Sometimes I wish i could be a student forever as well because i have such a broad range of interests! (disease, medicine, severe weather, soc/psych, anthropology, religious studies, history, politics sports and the list goes on!) 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. Hmm well I'm very interested in meeting other people who share a deep interest in Personality typing. I'm a very shy person generally and this a great opportunity to meet and discuss things with people who have similar traits and interests! it makes me feel less crazy I guess, even though I don't really think I'm crazy at all the world has a strange way of trying to convince me otherwise. I'm in college right now and wishing I could just delve deep into every subject there is. Of course my passion has always been for medicine and natural disasters. I also find anything with a sociological or anthropological viewpoint absolutely fascinating. There's just so many courses I'd love to take that have nothing to do with my major haha. I mentioned early I'm very shy. it is very frustrating cause I so wish I wasn't haha. I'm very close to my family that happens to be full of XNFP's and XNTP's. I'm very fortunate in this sense. (too bad we can't seem to make much money haha! though, we don't really mind ) Hmmm What else? I love to travel. I can't stand to be alone (I need to work on this). oh and my puppy is amazing. She is a pitbull/possibly shepherd mix who we found at a nearby humane society (bully breeds really can be the most loving,caring, dogs, and they have some really oddly adorable habits ). I stand strongly for liberalism but am not an extremist. I love the Daily Show and Grey's Anatomy. I'll stop rambling now...



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Games, I love family/party/trivia games! I wish people would play them with me more often haha.
Do you collect anything? I sort of collect a lot of different things. But no hard-core collecting I guess!
What are your phobias? SNAKES... like really really really horribly irrational. Also of Throwing up, being alone, and judgement (this one I'm a little ashamed of but its probably more common than I like to tell myself)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - I'm obsessed with Crab-ran-goons, cream cheese pizza, Spinach Artichoke dip, Dole-Whip, fruity things, enchiladas, A classic breakfast ...and I should probably stop haha.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Seeing other people get super passionate about something, making people smile, a good song, amusement/water parks, Adventures, hugs, and reading or watching an amazing documentary or book!
What are your top five pet peeves? People who flat out refuse to accept anyone's viewpoint but their own, people who insist on going through life/school/situations just to "get through them", (the current) MTV, extreme selfishness/violence, and assumptions!
What would a perfect day be like for you? Travelling to a new place, exploring the sites, and topping it off with a ride on an awesome roller coaster ride, a nice swim, and then a nice dinner! (this is with a friend or family of course )
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Hmmm, well I like meat too much to be a vegetarian >_<, plus I'm not a big salad person since I don't like dressing. I like other veggies though  and I LOVE all things fruit. Variety is my big thing. oh and cheese. I can't get enough cheese! Am I off topic? I have many Vegetarian friends even if I don't know how they do it!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Spiritual, but not religious
The Death Penalty nay (though a bit more complicated than yay or nay lol)
Premarital Sex yay (you can love someone without being married)
People are inherently good - BIG YAY 
Destiny yay, we can change it!
Done drugs nay, I don't think I ever could. not even alcohol. Though I'm perfectly ok with other people who enjoy casual drinking or occasional marijuana. It's just not for me!
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book YAY!*


----------



## BooksandButterflies

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Mary
- Any nicknames?Skittles, Sunshine, Spunky

* Male/Female/Trans?100% Girl!

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?Ohio, born and raised, still live here. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I want to go to England. Both sides of my family came mainly from there.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.I'm 38. Act like I'm still in my twenties. Why? Because I REFUSE to be boring and unoriginal!




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?ISFP. 



* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?I like being around other ISFPs-though that's mostly on PerC, I don't know any other ISFPs in real life. Also NFs, and ISxJs. I don't dislike any personality type.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?I am enneagram type 6w7, 9w1, 4w5, Phlegmatic. Big Five, midrange O, low C, low E, high A, high N



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?I guess just advancing where I'm at.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Why do I suck at this part? Well, I can be very shy until I know people well. I like my space, freedom, independence, and being able to express myself creatively. I'm often called sweet, but I also have an extremely stubborn side. A will of iron. I resist all forms of uniformity, I love to read, and some of my favorite things include my family and friends, dogs, cats, flowers, sunshine, chocolate, Skittles, oldies music, bright colors, and glitter. Lots and lots of glitter.
What I want from this forum is learning and friendship, both of which I am getting.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? My "toy store" is book stores.
Do you collect anything?Books, pink things
What are your phobias?small, tight spaces
Describe your favourite food until you drool.Mexican food, sweet iced tea, strawberry cheese cake
Some of the things that you give you jollies?books, sitting by a creek, my dog, thunder storms, a good TV show, music, people I love
What are your top five pet peeves?Having my personal space intruded on, lack of freedom, boredom, very loud, brash people, being treated like I'm stupid
What would a perfect day be like for you?I can think of many things, It could be a quiet day, doing my thing at home, or a day of adventure
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and SoulsYay
The Death Penaltyconflicted
Premarital SexNay
People are inherently goodNay
DestinyYay
Done drugsNay
Kissed in the rainYay
Re-reading a good book​Yay

*


----------



## TroubleClef

Personal ~​
** Name - My name is Cartre but I have everyone call me Trey since it has been easier for them to say, and my ears cause my name is usually butchered.


*Male last time I checked

Location - I was originally born in Huntington Park California. Now I live in Americas most violent and miserable city Stockton California. Never moved up here by choice, was forced because extreme circumstances, getting out of this city soon as I have the financial means.
-I don't know where I would go, anywhere that is fun, free of perpetual bs and selfish users and above all have a sense of unity.Maybe Vegas lol

I am 22 years old -I know I don't act my age, because of being in way to many situations where I was responsible for teams and lives. I can't quite pend down how I feel, sometimes I fee my age, sometimes I feel one hundred, all on how the situation is and how I am feeling inside, also if the person is screwing up which I can't stand.




Personal(ity) ~

* I am an ENTJ- Or as I read the FiledMarshall. I have just began personality exploration.

*So far I always come out as ENTJ. It never fails.
*I have not cognitively learned to identify other personality types, but I can't stand emotional people who go out on a limb because they feel something. That is asinine to me.
I have taken other personality tests, but none of which where specifically that had those names.



Occupation ~

* Porbbably unemployed now as I hate my current job and how they are inefficient and well just plain stupid, not to mention ducking me on hours.

I was going for a PHD in Kineseology, but that soon faded out thanks to budget cuts. Now I am attending Full Sail University as for a BS in Music Production.
My dream Job is to create music people listen to and inspire them like I was myself.


About You ~

* I don't like to talk about myself to much, but necessity demands it right now. I am a extremely hard working music producer who wants to be understood. I have reached a very tough time in my life and seek to understand why things are happening as they do. I have always lived by a epiphany I had: if everything life was easy to do it wouldn't be worth doing. So I live my life with no chance of second regret, putting all effort into every action and accepting but nothing but excellence and in return demanding the same of my friends and everyone around me. From living such a way I tend to find I improve the lives of others around me, as myself. For a man of great power not only raises himself, but those around him as well..

Other ~

Favorite section of a toystore is a tie. You will find me either in the Instrument Section or Video Games playing a demo.
I collect music and guitars.When I mean music my libray is almost 300 gigs already.
I am afraid of the afterthought of death and the thought of failing a task I put my all into.
Favortie food is pot roast. When done right you can smell it from a great distance away and aroma almost is tastable by smell. Has to be moist and a good gravy, otherwise you may have a dry piece of rubber
I love to body build, parkour, practice pick up artist stuff, anything that challenges me and makes me learn new information
1. Lying- I can not stand dishonesty and will not hesitate to cut you out of my life if you do. 2-Wasted Energy- Unless you are ordered to do a specific task that was told to do that way, move like you got a damn purpose in life. 3- Small Talk- I can't stand people who beat around the bush, if you have something to say say it. Time is money and you wasting it. 4- Emotional People- I have a problem when people go off their emotions too much. It doesn't solve anything, it doesn't get me anywhere and it just makes things worse then what we started from. 5- Being told what to do by someone who isn't superior- If I can look you in the eye and see the b***h in you, I do not feel you are qualified to lead. You must make me think you are in charge for a reason, not by dumb luck.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
I accept both as part of my personal training dictates whatever is achieved for maximum performance.


Other Other ~ I want to find someone who understands me and why my relationships have failed int the past?

I believe in god, but sometimes my faith does come into question unfortunately time to time.
If he is convicted beyond a reasonable doubt kill him.
Who hasn't had it premarital sex lol
I wait to see if a person is good or not, and it doesn't take me long to find out.
Destiny is defined by our actions, not anything or anyone else.
I have and not shamed to admit it.
I have once, but that is a painful memory now as all my relationships
I am currently reading the 7 habits of highly successful people again.

*


----------



## jemadi

*Personal:*
Jessie
Female
Live in Kansas, USA, Grew up on a farm. 
I want to spend a year in Europe, just touring everything. But I don't have enough money 
I'm 18, how old I act depends on the day...
*Personality:*
I'm an ISFP.
I've been looking/researching this stuff for a few years. 
I haven't really looked at what my friends are. 
My Enneagram is a 2w3.
*Occupation:
*I'm a student--I'm a freshman in college, currently unemployed. I'm either double majoring in IT and Psychology or just minoring in Psych...
My dream job is web design. 
*About You:
*I love music, friends, and learning. In that order.  
I've played flute since 5th grade, and had piano lessons through 6th, but I haven't played much since. I'm learning alto sax right now. I listen to pretty much all kinds of music, just depending on mood and day. 
I want to learn way more languages than is probably possible--German, French, Italian, Russian, Arabic, Greek, Latin, and probably others. 
I love to read. When I was younger, I would walk to the library and come back with more books than I could carry...Right now, in my dorm room I have a bookshelf full. And more under my bed. And a much larger bookshelf, also full, at home. All mine. 
*Other:
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? stuffed animals
Do you collect anything? books, obviously. 
What are your phobias? spiders, most things with scales. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Right now, I'm up for a good pizza. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm not really sure how to answer this?
What are your top five pet peeves? Slow drivers and fake people. that's pretty much it. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Depending on the day, either spending it with my best friend, or sitting listening to music and reading
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like my meat...
​
*Other Other*~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls--yes, I believe in God. I was Catholic until a month or so ago. Now I consider myself a Deist
The Death Penalty--I'm not sure yet. 
Premarital Sex--It's fun, but I wouldn't recommend it if you haven't yet. 
People are inherently good--yes. 
Destiny--Probably. 
Done drugs--I've smoked some weed and drank, but that's it. 
Kissed in the rain-- yes. 
Re-reading a good book-- OF COURSE​


----------



## SilentDreamr

*Me *

Personal

*What do you preferred to be called?* I have a somewhat paranoid attitude towards putting personal details on the internet, so you could just call me “Dreamr”. Besides, names don’t matter all that much, do they? It’s all in the personality 

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I would either visit Italy (for the food, mainly ) or somewhere in Europe. I love the accents and the cute little towns!

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I’m 16 going on 17 soon. In the presence of my somewhat immature peers, I sometimes feel a couple of years older.


*Personal(ity)*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I’m a little unsure. I know I’m a dreamer, although I’m finding the feeling/thinking and judging/perceiving difficult to pinpoint.
If I could take a guess, I would say that I am an INFJ with a highly developed Ti, or a more emotional variation of INTP. 

*What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I love INTP’s, and any kind of introverts. I dislike overenthusiastic/overly optimistic types who love small talk and don’t think before they speak. But otherwise, I like anyone who is friendly toward me but respects my personal space.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I took an enneagram test and got 4w5.


*Occupation*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
I have two part-time jobs working with computers.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Still in high school. Doing lots of sciencey subjects as well as two English subjects (I love writing and reading)

*What is your dream job?*
This is what I hate thinking about, since I really have no clue. My dream job would be something creative that involves problem solving, but without immense pressure and not a huge amount of contact with other people. (but I doubt a job like that exists )


*About You*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I would describe myself as a kind, accepting person who respects the opinions of others and enjoys making connections with others and debating/swapping ideas. I like to laugh, I am quiet and reserved in person and I feel happiest when I am on my own contemplating things or trying to pack my brain with as much knowledge and interesting facts as I possibly can. I also like to learn new skills.

*Other*

*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Any section which has interactive, electronic toys, or toys with hundreds of pieces.
As a child I was much more fascinated with boys toys than girls toys. The girls ones were always so bland.

*Do you collect anything?*
I collect snowglobes from all the different places I have been. Other than that, I am not much of a collector.

*What are your phobias?*
Ok this is going to sound weird, but I am really scared of somehow burning to death, and I have a fear of deformed spiders. (Not normal spiders, the ones with four or five legs that kind of drag themselves across the floor carrying a sac of eggs)
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Chicken kiev (aaaah it tastes so good when all the butter and garlic oozes out of the middle!) any flavour of pizza, oh and I like eating condensed milk out of the tin. It is honestly the best thing I’ve ever tasted. (by the way no, I am not fat, I am a healthy weight for my age  )
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sitting in bed when it’s cold and rainy, with the window open letting the breeze in. Then staring outside at the greyness with a hot cup of coffee while listening to music. It’s just so peaceful. Listening to music in general makes me so happy.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
I hate incorrect spelling/grammar. Even worse, I HATE it when you see a sign or a giant billboard with a spelling mistake on it. It’s like seriously? Why wouldn’t you re-read your sentence before you decide to put it on a huge 10 metre sign which represents your entire business?
I also hate it when people try to talk to me when I’m busy listening to music and thinking. Sometimes I snap at them. I just like to be left alone, it’s nothing personal though.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A quiet day spent at home, doing something quiet and/or relaxing. Maybe seeing my friends in the afternoon, as I do get too lonely after a while.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I hate veggies, but I eat them anyway. I guess I have a pretty normal diet.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls – definitely.
The Death Penalty – No. Even if they did something really bad. Keep them locked up somewhere where they will never escape, and let them deal with the pain of having an imprisoned and lonely life.
Premarital Sex – well, no. But I don’t go around telling people they are sinners for doing it. It’s kind of my own thing.
People are inherently good – no.
Destiny – more or less.
Done drugs – no.
Kissed in the rain – nope but I want to
Re-reading a good book – I don’t generally re-read books unless they are VERY good. The emotion of a book generally wears off after the first read, however I will think about it over and over again in my head.


----------



## IndigoCirce

*Personal
*
My name is Circe, and I'm a girl. I was born in Germany, but I moved to Canada when I was two, since my dad is Canadian. I wish I lived in England. If I could get up and go anywhere, it would definitely be London - I went for the first time when I was thirteen and I've loved the city every since.*


Personal(ity) ~

*I was a little obsessed with personality type things when I was in Grade 8, and I've been really interested in that stuff ever since. I'm still not entirely positive what my Myers-Briggs type is - I originally thought I was an INFP, but now I'm fairly sure I'm an INTP. When I take the tests, I test as _very_ introverted, quite definitely intuitive, and almost exactly 50/50 on F/T and J/P, so it was confusing for a while. I've also tried to find my Enneagram type. I was stuck for a while, but now I've settled on 5w4.*



Occupation ~

*I'm in school right now, and not working at the moment. I'm really into the arts, especially music and writing. I'm miserable at drawing. I love English. *


About You ~

*I love to write, for one thing. Also, I play piano, cello and guitar, and I want to start learning violin/fiddle soon. I love to read, but often have a hard time finishing books. The last book I finished was The Night Circus, which was a bit hard to follow, though _amazing_ in the long run - I want these places to exist in real life. I'm impatient. I start things that I don't finish. I'm very quiet except for around certain people. I'm pretty sure I'm smart. I consider myself to be mostly a good person, but I'm very fascinated by dark things. My online personality is rather different from my real one, oddly enough - I think I seem happier online. I'm also more talkative on the internet, mainly because I can read over what I say before I say it - unlike in real life, where by the time I've thought over my sentence enough the opportunity will have passed.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Everything? Well, I like stuffed animals a lot. Also, board games. When I was little I liked basically anything you could make a good story out of - I had a lot of dolls, stuffed animals, and a ton of plastic dinosaurs.*
Do you collect anything?
*Books. Other than that, not really.*
What are your phobias?
*Heights (it's genetic), needles, and any kind of dog that might bite me. As long as your dog is quiet, I'm okay, but when I'm not okay, I'm _really not okay_. Four years of my best friend having this psychotic Shitzu terrier, and she still can't get her head around the fact that it really, really scares me. Sigh.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Any kind of shrimp. Bacon-wrapped, shrimp dumplings, popcorn shrimp, coconut shrimp, shrimp pasta ... best foods ever.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I'd sleep in as long as I'm able to, use the computer for a bit, find some new piano music to play and play it for a bit, find a nice cafe to eat lunch at and write in, and then I'd have my two best friends over to watch a marathon of our favourite TV shows, have a nice dinner, and go swimming at night with the pool lights on.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I really wish I could be a vegetarian, but I hate most meat substitutes and really love meat. I love chicken, lamb, steak and bacon too much to give up meat, sadly. But I really love fresh fruits/vegetables. Also, I have a gluten allergy, so my diet is kind of restricted already so I think I'd have a hard time as a vegetarian.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *Yay, I think.*
The Death Penalty - *With certain crimes/cases, yay. There are some people who I don't really think deserve to live, as awful as I know that sounds. *
Premarital Sex - *Premarital, maybe. Casual, nay.*
People are inherently good - *Nay. There are lots of terrible people out there.*
Destiny - *Nay.*
Done drugs - *Nay.*
Kissed in the rain - *Nay. Truth be told, I don't really see the appeal. Depends on the rain, I think.*
Re-reading a good book - *Yay! I re-read things all the time.


----------



## Hikikomori

Personal

Name - What do you preferred to be called? N/A.
Any nicknames? No.
Male/Female/Trans? Female.
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Somewhere. Somewhere. No. Germany.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 22. Who cares.

Personal(ity)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ. Five years.
What type do you usually test as? INTJ.
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I've only been able to connect with INTJs and INTPs.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? N/A.

Occupation

Employed or Unemployed? The latter.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I attended University for a couple of years and then stopped because I wasn't learning anything.
What is your dream job? I don't have one. I suppose I wouldn't mind being a coroner, though.

About You 

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. There's nothing to describe. I don't hope for anything.

Other

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? None.
Do you collect anything? Rocks, Black Metal LPs and patches, the red strands of my hair, dead skin cells, broken finger nails, books, etc.
What are your phobias? Electrocution.
Describe your favorite food until you drool. Cherries.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Kitties, snow.
What are your top five pet peeves? People, people, people, people, and people.
What would a perfect day be like for you? N/A.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian.

Other Other - Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: No.
The Death Penalty: Yes. The more carnage, the better.
Premarital Sex: N/A.
People are inherently good: People aren't inherently anything, least of all 'good.' 
Destiny: No.
Done drugs: No.
Kissed in the rain: No.
Re-reading a good book: Thus Spoke Zarathustra.


----------



## Aladdin03

ersonal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Ali
- Any nicknames?
Nope

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Chicago Illinois, live in the suburbs. Not much behind it but it remains my favorite place in the world.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I haven't cared too much about it in the past, but right now I would love to go to Australia for the sole purpose of scuba diving near the Great Barrier Reef. The ocean just feels like it'd be home to me.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

20 years old, and I've been accused of acting anywhere between 12 and 50. I feel like I still resemble a 20 year old whose opinion of himself is inflated by special pleading, just like everyone else my age.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

The site diagnosed me as INTJ, but I thought I was ISTJ. I stick by my own opinion, especially because the margin of error was insignificant between N and S (3%). I've only been reading on personality theory since this summer, so...about 7 or 8 months now.

*** What type do you usually test as?
Only took the test once, so INTJ I guess.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Favorite- cerebral thinkers like myself who can both discuss issues and joke around.
Least favorite- party fools who pretend drinking and sexual pursuit is socializing.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
The site said I was a 6w5, but don’t think that’s right. A good friend of mine and I are still on the fence about whether I am a 5w6 or a 1w2.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed for now, just finished my undergraduate job as an organic chemistry tutor.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Just finished undergraduate as a Biology major (my least favorite science) and am currently in dental school (which was probably a bad idea.)

What is your dream job?
Nuclear physicist, quantum physicist, theoretical physicist…I really like physics. Why the hell am I in dentistry?


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Describe myself? Don’t feel like it. What I hope to get out of the forum, though, is a better idea of what actual type I am and maybe even a real life friend who can enjoy the same things I do.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Video game anything
Do you collect anything? Football and basketball cards (stopped collecting in high school though)
What are your phobias? Cockroaches I think. Mostly over it though. I’m kind of fearless.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Steak Steak Steak Steak Steak Steak…ok I’m drooling now.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music, although my favorite music is sad music…kinda paradoxical really.
What are your top five pet peeves? In order from worst to still-pretty-bad it’d have to be dental school, stubbing my toe, working with small objects, show offs, and unclosed parentheses.

What would a perfect day be like for you? A day free from obligations in a distant country with a significant other, probably doing an unusual activity like skydiving, scuba diving or rock climbing.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Carnivore at heart


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls – No
The Death Penalty - Undecided
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good – Variable, especially depending on your definition of good.
Destiny – No
Done drugs - No
Kissed in the rain - No
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## Bakedgoods

*Introduction to the massess*

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Gwen, Gwenner, Gwenie, Glen, I've heard it all
- Any nicknames? nope

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Phoenix, AZ
Where do you live today? Vista, CA 
Any interesting story behind that? Moved to Fl. at age 13, moved to Cali at age 25 and hear I stay.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I love to be a tourist, but I prefer the not so popular sights, the one that aren't on the map or itinerary. Would love to take a river cruise in Europe.

Age - How old are you? 43 
Do you think you act your age? Absolutely not. Well, only if I have to. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I still feel young in mind. I may be an INTJ, but I have learned how to have fun, find joy, and laugh my a$$ off, it is my mission in life. Everything else is secondary.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ 

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Don't know at this point. Haven't gotten that far. Only really started paying attention recently, however I have read that I am most compatible with ENTJ, INTJ, and ISTJ.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
5w6, 2w3, 9w1 Global 5: sloan RCOA; sloan+ r|C|OAx;primary Calm;R(56%)C(76%)O(70%)A(68%)I(52%)



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed since 1995 with developmentally disabled adults in residential setting.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Just finished a BS in psych. Will begin grad school soon for human behavior and for the big finish I will end my college career as a Board Certified Behavior Analyst. Woo Hoo!!

What is your dream job? I give up, what? Is there such a thing?


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
I am an INTJ through and through, which I have recently discovered since I have had time to read other than journals and text books. I seem to be experiencing some self awareness in that I think I am finally understanding who and why I am and that I'm not just a know-it-all with no idea how I know it all. Now I understand why people do not always understand me or is unable to follow my explanations. Here I just thought everyone was stupid. Bottom line is I can be rigid but fair and open minded, a real stick in the mud but usually a gas, and I need some stimulating conversation in my life. My dog (best friend) Leilani is great but sometimes I actually do want some feedback other than smoochies.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? puzzles and building materials. Anything abstract works for me. Does Toy's R US have an isle like that?
Do you collect anything? Books? Not much of a hoarder here, sorry.
What are your phobias? Phobias, no. Phobias are irrational, I am incapable of irrationality. I do have a strong fear of heights though, does that work?
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love food in general, however I absolutely love kosher hot dogs, Oreo's, matzo balls, hamburger patties, all things cherry, and sushi. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Watching children in public spaces tantrum while their parents pull there hair out while trying to bribe the kid into shutting up, pure entertainment. Friends with benefits, exploring, and expanding my mind :wink:
What are your top five pet peeves? Being interrupted when speaking, poor grammar and the like, idiotic questions, repeating myself, and incessant talkers...go figure.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Exploring a new place, along with all it has to offer, with my bestie
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Although I do enjoy a hand made burger now and then, I prefer seafood, and chicken.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: nay. Do put a lot of stock in Karma though
The Death Penalty: yay
Premarital Sex: yes please
People are inherently good: nay, I prefer the blank slate theory.
Destiny: perhaps
Done drugs: duh!
Kissed in the rain: nay
Re-reading a good book: I wish
*


----------



## robertacnm

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Roberta*
- Any nickname? *Nope*

* Male/Female/Trans? Female 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today?
I was originally born in Brazil, but I've been living in California for 5 months now.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Now, anywhere. I had a dream to come to Cali and I'm finally here. So, I just want to explore the fascinating places here, meet some friends around and learn, learn and... wait, did I forget something? Learn. Always!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 22 years old, but I'm absolutely certain that I act as if I am older (maybe 30 years or more).

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ.

* What type do you usually test as? INFJ.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in college, my major is Computer Engineering

What is your dream job? 
I want to carry out researches in the field of Bioinformatics, in which I can develop studies in Computer Engineering field and also Biology field.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I consider myself a "walking question mark". I am always questioning, especially about life and its many tricks along the way. As I said before, everything I want is learning... About myself, about life. I think it's all. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games and puzzles
Do you collect anything? Actually, nothing.
What are your phobias? I don't have any phobias, I guess... 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I absolutely love pasta of any kind
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Books, computer, music and... last but not least, beaches. I love watching the sea, no need for anything else.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Anything related to watching the sea, the sunset, the stars... admiring nature
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat diet


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay 
Premarital Sex: N/A
People are inherently good: it's one of the questions I still try to understand 
Destiny: Nay, but I believe we can have some sort of a plan though
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Yay*


----------



## Zasha

Personal ~​
** Name - Elin Sasha, but call me Sasha
- Any nicknames? Sasha

* Male/Female/Trans? - **Female**

Location - Norway, born in Norway
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Israel, because I'm travelling there in 2 weeks.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 22, I probably seem younger to alot of people, although I don't drink or party or anything like that. I probably resemble a 28 year old the most as I am well in place within myself.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm new to all of that, that's why I am here to learn. My type is ISTP and I found it to be quite accurate.

* What type do you usually test as? Huh? Dunno.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Probably very introverted people as I have to drag things out of them. I don't like people who are humourless.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I was a type 6 with a 5 wing on the enneargram quiz.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, I have 2 jobs.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. None.

What is your dream job? Not sure.


About You ~

I'm here to learn more about personality types. I'm a kind person who loves learning new languages and travelling.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Seriously? The toy store?
Do you collect anything? I collect knowledge 
What are your phobias? Moths, darkness, small rooms, rooms with low ceiling.
Describe your favourite food until you drool - I like chocolate.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Joking around with people, learning something new
What are your top five pet peeves? People who think its cool to break the law, do drugs, smoke or drink. People who mumble when they speak or don't speak loudly enough. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? A perfect day is a useful day I guess, a day where I have learned alot of new things.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Not sure, but generally I don't eat alot of meat anyway.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I believe.
The Death Penalty - Yes.
Premarital Sex - Yes.
People are inherently good - No.
Destiny - Yes.
Done drugs - No.
Kissed in the rain - No.
Re-reading a good book - Yes*


----------



## Origami

You can call me Origami or any non-offensive nicknames related to origami or paper. I'm not fussed.
I am Female, but not a girlie girl.
I was born in Melbourne, Australia; I'd love to live somewhere with a consistently cool temperature.
​I am 17 years old and I think I act a few years older than that. I have to take into account the times I act like a little brat though (part of being a teen) so I guess that means I do act my age...

I am not sure what my personality type is. I used to be either the Performer (ESFP) or the Caregiver (ESFJ) with an almost completely even Perceiving vs Judging but after redoing the test today I find myself to be an artist (ISFP.) I find that I can connect with all of them depending on the day or time, so I don't really know which one I mostly am. Perhaps I pretend extroversion at school but am actually introverted. That however, is still just a theory I have.

I don't really know the personality types of any person I haven't liked to spend time with. 
I haven't taken any other personality tests.

I am currently unemployed, though I did try working at a fast food place for a while. (too hectic)
I'm still currently in high school.

My dream job... I'm not too sure yet! I think about being a drama teacher or a novelist. Something in which I can help people would be nice. That's something I enjoy.

Describing myself... erk. I have things that I like and that I define myself by, but I'm not sure exactly who I am. I suppose that comes with being a teenager. I'm reasonably smart I suppose. I like talking to people and sharing ideas, but when it comes to writing I only enjoy creating fiction. I enjoy folding paper (making origami) and reading. I like rainbows and have rainbow shoelaces for most of my shoes. ^_^ I hope to learn more about personalities and help learn more about myself and my identity.

My favourite section at a toy store would be a giant teddy bear section! Giant teddy bears are the best! I collect paper for origami, but that's about it. I'm scared of spiders and heights. I love souvlaki, but as a dessert my love will always be pavlova with strawberries. What are jollies?
My top 5 pet peeves... I'm not entirely sure. I dislike people that don't listen to what I (or others) have to say. I also dislike people that gossip or spread rumours.
A perfect day would be a day where I don't feel emotionally unstable and can relax and have fun with my partner.
I prefer a meat diet, but I do like most veggies. I just usually prefer meat.

*Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - May?**
The Death Penalty - Nay.
Premarital Sex - Yay.
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - May?
Done drugs - Nay.
Kissed in the rain - Nay.
Re-reading a good book - Yay!*


----------



## seafoam

Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Betty or B.*
- Any nicknames? *Bets, B, Bird.*​
* Male/Female/Trans? *Female.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in a lemon-shaped island the south of Japan and east of China, called Taiwan. Not many people know where that is on the map so when people ask, I usually say I was born on planet earth, nowhere specific to be exact. I live in east part of Canada right now but I moved around a lot and never felt like I belonged anywhere. Where's home? I don't know anymore...
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I'd probably go to Antarctica because it's most foreign part of the earth yet it's so earthly. I'd also like to go up the mountains of Tibet or any of the top 5 biggest city in the world just so I could immerse myself in it.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 20. Since I was young, I felt like I was 100- an old soul trapped in a youth's body you can say. Many people chuckle about that idea...*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I believe I'm an INFJ. However, I can be fluid with my personality at times. I've been reading on personality theory for about 2 years.
*
* What type do you usually test as? *INFJ and INTJ.
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I don't have any favourites of least favourites. Everyone can be enjoyable and annoying all at once, even the people who are generally well-liked. *



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *I'd like to think I'm employed by society to be a human statistic. Ha, no. I'm a student.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm almost finished with my 2nd year in uni. I major in Psychology. Surprise, surprise!
*
What is your dream job? *Musician or Astrophysicist. 
*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I can't describe myself exactly. I mean, I don't even know who I am right now. Currently, I feel like I'm going through a quarter-life crisis so I'm still trying to figure out myself and everything else; it's all really frustrating. People say I'm very pessimistic and think too much, but I'd like to believe I'm being realistic. People can get bored of me easily as all talk about is either: music; life, the universe, and everything else (not the book though I would); and people. I'm guilty of revealing too much of my thoughts sometimes, often confusing my friends and family. I don't always talk. I actually like to be alone most of the time listening to music, playing my guitar, watching art and/or foreign films, watching cute animal videos, making origami, writing poems and short stories, reading interesting articles or doing research, trying to make edible food (usually like doing the eating instead), discovering my surroundings and the city, looking at people carry on with their lives, and pretending I'm in a movie. I do hope I can learn more about myself and other people. And hopefully meet some really great people along the way would be nice as well!! ^-^
*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I haven't been in one for ages, but probably the plushed animals section*.
Do you collect anything?* Anything with owls on them, vinyls, postage stamps, etc. I collect a lot of things...*
What are your phobias? *Insects and anything with more than 4 legs. *
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Candy. There, I drooled.* 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Good food, nice people, the smell of the earth after raining, cute animals, sunsets.*
What are your top five pet peeves?* I find people texting 24/7 a real nuisance. Especially when they're doing it when they're hanging out with someone or in class. It's very rude. That's about it for now..*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *22 degrees Celsius, Sunny day, on a school holiday, no real plans, no hurries, no rush, only calmness. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Vegetarian.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *YANAY?*
The Death Penalty *YANAY?*
Premarital Sex *YAY*
People are inherently good* YAY*
Destiny *YANAY?*
Done drugs *YAY
*Kissed in the rain *NAY*
Re-reading a good book *YAY

*^w^


----------



## G30Grrl

*I'm here for the coffee.*

*Name - What do you preferred to be called? Tracey
*Any nicknames? No

*Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location* - Where were you originally born? Indiana
*Where do you live today? *Rural Nevada
*Any interesting story behind that?* Define Interesting. I have moved a lot. This move was for a job. 
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* To the Florida Keys, because it is my Mother's birthday and I'd like to spend it with her.
*How old are you?* 46
*Do you think you act your age?* I doubt it. Most people my age seem to have more stability, with families and children. I have a home and 3 cats, but neither spouse nor kids. This allows for more freedom than the average person my age seems to have.
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.* I don't know.
*Do it for the laughs.* Sorry, that wasn't very funny, was it?




*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTJ; I was tested by a psychologist 11 years ago, but I cannot say I have been reading on personality theory since then. I've only recently started again, because I am dating a marriage and family therapist who is really interested in it.
*What type do you usually test as?* INTJ without a doubt
*
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I don't really categorize others that way much. (Even when I try I am generally wrong) I am not fond of being around loud, rude, or overly negative or dramatic people. I prefer people who think fairly logically, and who are not ruled by emotion, but who also are generally kind and compassionate.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? * According to my boyfriend, the psychologist, I am an Enneagram 9 (He is a 4).



*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?* Employed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Geophysics. I'm considering going back for a Master's degree in Mathematics or GIS. I work in GIS and 3-D drill-hole modeling, but am looking for a way to have more options in the future, as jobs in mining and exploration are geographically limited.

*What is your dream job?* Doing 3-D modeling for a Geothermal exploration company. I had it for a while, until the company underwent a merger and phased out the geothermal, so I went back to mining. I may consider teaching mathematics in the future, because I tutored my way through college, and have a special talent for explaining physics and mathematics to people who struggle with it. And because my boyfriend works for a school district, it would be nice to have a similar (school year) work schedule.


*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I’m a divorced, bi-sexual, Buddhist, recovering alcoholic who really enjoys my life. With a great job, a lovely home, three sweet cats, and a healthy relationship with a man who shares many of my interests, and also introduces me to new ones, I have a lot to be grateful for. My reason for joining the forum is to meet other INTJ women specifically, and learning how they do romantic relationships with men who are more emotional than we are. I am in a long distance relationship with a man (probably an INFP?) who is having difficulty with the fact that I don't need nearly as much interaction or validation as he does. Since we generally only see each other two weekends per month, he wants to spend all of that time fully engaged, and I have trouble meeting him with that degree of intensity. He often looks at me and just says, “Now what?” which indicates that he wants me to initiate a conversation, but that feels so artificial that I end up just staring at him wondering what to say. He isn’t comfortable with my long silences, and reads into them that we are having some sort of disconnect, while I am in reality just happily thinking about something or reading, or enjoying the scenery on a long drive. Consequently, his anger or hurt feelings come as a surprise to me. I often have to remind myself to communicate, to text or call when we are apart, or to talk when we are together, and I still come up short in terms of making him feel as loved as he wants to feel. He is an amazing man, we are very compatible in many other ways, and our relationship has more positive potential than any other I have experienced, so I want to learn some tools to be able to make this work.


*What is your favorite section at the toy-store?* Does Home Depot count as a toy store? I don't go to toy stores unless it is to buy gifts for my niece. When I do, I pretty much stick to the educational toys. For myself, I order "toys" from ThinkGeek.com, and they are generally confined to Bobblehead Scientists, or Darwin & Einstein "action figures" that live on my desk and book cases.

*Do you collect anything?* Books and rocks. This has been terribly annoying to many previous boyfriends who have helped me move in the past. One actually asked why I couldn't have been one of those girls who collected stuffed animals and pillows. We didn't last long.

*What are your phobias?* I don't have any phobias left, though helicopters make me nervous for no apparent reason. I was arachnophobic growing up, but I later raised nine tarantulas and learned to love them. 

*Describe your favorite food until you drool.* Kimchi Quesadillas from Tako Korean BBQ in Sacramento, CA. The combination of 3 sauces (including a blueberry sauce), the tangy kimchi, and the gooey cheese (which I rarely eat) is unlike anything I have ever tasted.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *
1. Making a really good map that my supervisors like so much that they order a frame and hang it in the conference room. 
2. Perfecting a new recipe and having everyone enjoy it. 
3. Having a supervisor ask me to accomplish a task that is theoretically impossible with our current software, but finding a work-around involving multiple pieces of software to get it done anyway. 
4. When the cats let me sleep in 
5. Spending time with my Mother and Sister 
6. Traveling 
7. Figuring out how to fix something in my house so I don't have to call a repair service.
8. Inventing ways to display combinations of data in 3-D that the software company didn’t even think of when they designed the software.

*What are your top five pet peeves? *
(In no particular order)
1. Drunk people 
2. Rude or loud people 
3. People who complain about everything 
4. People who expect me to know or understand what they are thinking or feeling without them telling me 
5. My coworker going home sick every other Friday 

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It would start with awakening to my cuddly cats all getting along, and would include completing a big project, like painting a room in my house, or getting the garage in order (or at the very least, having most projects already completed so I don't feel like I should be working on them), spending time outside, perhaps hiking or working in the garden or yard, some delicious healthy food cooked by someone else, time to read, time to meditate, and some pleasant company that provides both stimulating conversation AND comfortable silence.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Paleo diet: Tones of veggies, lean proteins, and some fruits and nuts


*Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Nay; Buddhas and mind
*The Death Penalty* Yay. But as a Buddhist I should probably be saying Nay.
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nay (Karma: Yay)
*Done drugs* Yay. Not any more.
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Always. While also reading a few that I haven't read yet.


----------



## SelfDiscovery87

* Name - The Librarian
* Male/Female/Trans? Female


Location - USA
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Anywhere an A-list celebrity would.


Age - How old are you? I am 25 turning 26 March 27th, I look younger but feel about 40.


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTP I have been keeping tabs on it since I learned of it sophmore year of high school.


* Employed or Unemployed? Employed.


What is your education? I am entering my 2nd quarter of college have no clue what to major in!! Need help (ISTP)


What is your dream job? Something that allows me to travel and enjoy fine dining


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


I am an almost 26 year old female ISTP attending college for the first time working and going to school full time. I work as a quality assurance inventory auditor. I am confused about what I like and what career/major to choose. This is the whole reason I joined this forum! I am so introverted, my only non-family friend is my boyfriend. I need help please!


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I worked for Toys R Us once, NONE.


Do you collect anything? Coffee mugs, Zebra print stuff, Alcohol bottles


What are your phobias? tornados, bridges, dark water, rejection, liars/cheaters, failure


Describe your favourite food until you drool. Mashed potatoes, CHEEEEESSSEEEE, anything unhealthy


Some of the things that you give you jollies? hmm, my boyfriend, traveling, food, alcohol, grown up AA battery toys haha 


What are your top five pet peeves? mistreating animals, laziness, lying, people being inconsiderate....


What would a perfect day be like for you? Having my cake and eating it too


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


----------



## Solemn

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? **Justin.
- Any nicknames? Jt, Big Bear.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male - though I identify as transgender. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

**I was originally born in Oceanside, California, but I have spent most of my life (15 years) in Lansing, Michigan. I currently live in Oklahoma. I don't know about interesting, but there's a story behind it. 

I would go to France, I think. It seems nice, just a sort of whim. Maybe to actually learn some French. Plus, you know, I'd like to see the cityscape lit up at night.**

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 22. My girlfriend calls me her 'old man' sometimes...and most people tend to think I'm a middle-aged woman, rather than a young man (online, semi-obviously). I think that's probably accurate...damn kids.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 

INFP. I've been very passively interested for awhile now, a friend of mine did a personal project and graphed all of his friends personality types after they took the test; this sparked a curiosity in me, but more recently I've began to delve a little deeper.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP, though every once in awhile I'll get INFJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't really know, I suppose. I tend to get along with most anyone - usually.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I just took the Enneargram, I'm a Type 9w1.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, sadly.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. ​ High school diploma...yeah.

What is your dream job? Somewhat ironically, I'd like to be a spoken word poet, musician or writer. Maybe all three. At the same time.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I ended up doing this one last, it's always pretty hard for me to describe myself and I don't really like doing it. The fact that no one will probably actually read this is a little comforting, but uh... quiet externally and very loud (sometimes) internally. People seem to like talking to me, which always confuses me, but on some level I enjoy talking to them as well. Individually. I get overwhelmed pretty easily when a lot of people are present and I tend to find escapism in anything - actively looking to escape reality seems to be a big theme. I get really into music emotionally and I connect to people that way - it's really difficult for me to do small talk sometimes since I normally need an emotional base to get my footing in a conversation. It's easiest for me to express myself through writing or in a more abstract manner rather than just talking. 

I'm honestly not sure what I expect to get out of this, but the community seems nice and I could use more nice.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Well, I could play it safe and say the video game section, but I'll go with wherever the Marvel action figures are at. 
Do you collect anything? Comics, knives and general bladed instruments, CDs. 
What are your phobias? I don't do very well in open water. People touching me when I'm not expecting it...Not really afraid of much.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. One place I love experimenting in is the kitchen and as someone who isn't really that big of a fish fan, I love sushi. I love everything about it. The tastes, the textures, the way I can eat it with two sticks. Tempura is fantastic, but I think I prefer traditional sushi over that. Rolls are really good, I've eaten all sorts of different sushi meats, but I'd say eel and spicy crab are probably my favorite. If I'm going plain, I love just salmon or tuna over rice - no wasabi for me, thanks. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Indie rap, shoes, ninja, vidja games, Sylvia Plath (strangely), my partner's acceptance of me and her love in general.
What are your top five pet peeves? Needless stupidity, people talking with their mouth full, spoiling movies/books, needless repetition, assumptions.
What would a perfect day be like for you? One spent in bed with my girlfriend.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, I enjoy being an omnivore to the fullest.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: In transition. 
The Death Penalty: Nay.
Premarital Sex: Yay.
People are inherently good: Yay.
Destiny: More in the dharmic paths kind of way.
Done drugs: Yay and en masse, but not any more. 
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Yay.*


----------



## RentABrain

Name - RentABrain or call me by my real name, Shea
I'm an 18 year old guy living in Pennsylvania with my girlfriend, recently moved from Virginia, and born in California. 
I often act like a kid when I'm around people that I'm comfortable with, but in normal social situations I've been told I act pretty mature for my age.

Personality wise I'm an INTP
I've always tested as an INTP except this once on Facebook when I tested as INTJ, but I'm not a strong advocate for Facebook, or many social networking type sites other than this one.
I think that most of the people I tend to enjoy being around are other N's and T's.
I don't often get along with people who have strong F functions ... feelings make me uncomfortable, and I usually try to scuttle away like Dr. Zoidberg in Futurama. I do try to challenge myself by "exercising" my weaker functions, though.
I've taken the Enneagram test and gotten 5w6, but I generally enjoy MBTI theory much more.

I'm currently employed as a delivery driver at Wings To Go. I like my job because all the time I spend driving in my car (A beautiful 93' Pontiac Stonermobile, complete with half fallen off rear bumper) gives me ample time to ponder the inevitabilities of life without any expectation of talking to people. Yay ^.^
I attend a community college, and major in General Science. I _was_ majoring in Biotechnology, but that was after I changed my mind from wanting to be an astrophysicist, and before I wanted to be an electrical engineer. I've decided to go for a general sciences major and procrastinate the life changing decisions until after I've gotten my associates degree.
My *dream job* currently would be to work on coilgun and railgun based weapons for a top secret government agency, or for a militia of high tech super-soldiers that fights against a tyrannical government after they try to take over the world. Preferably the second.

I'm just a psychoactive person who wants to understand himself, as well as those around me, and enjoy life. My philosophy teacher told me that wisdom gives us a means to live well, and philosophy is a love of wisdom. In that sense, I will be a philosopher til the day I die. My life is an endless search for more knowledge and better ways to live my life, I have a minor epiphany about something just about every day, often more than once a day, and usually all about the same things. I'm not sure if that makes sense, but I'm sure someone out there will understand.

My favourite section at the toy store is most DEFINATELY the dinosaurs, they're fucking AWESOME.
I dont actively collect anything but dust.
I'm not easily scared by things, but I do have minor phobias of clowns and needles.
I was in New York yesterday, at a restaurant called Ninja, and I had the most AMAZING steak. I mean the center of this thing was just dripping with delicious juice and it fell apart in your mouth, seemingly melding with the cravasses of your toung, and gently massaging your tastebuds with generous helpings of k-y jelly until your saliva glands climaxed with the passion of a thousand suns. Or at least that was how my girlfriend described it. ... the steak I mean ..
Cats give me le jollies, they're so indifferent!
One of my pet peeves is people who find it necessary to engage in small talk at every opportunity. I've come to mind it less over the years, but I would much prefer people to only break my silence when they have something interesting to say.
I could never be a vegetarian, I like steak too much.

God and souls - Nay, my mother has a PhD in theological studies, I've heard a convincing argument for just about every religion imaginable, and I've decided that it is a primitive excuse for not dealing with science. It's time to grow up and face the monkeys, humans!
Death Penalty - Nay, I don't stand very strongly either way, but life is a beautiful and complex thing. I find a loss of it to be a great waste.
Premarital Sex - YAY!! 
People are Inherently Good - meh, people are whatever they are. If there is a line between good and evil, I know that I for one cross it many times a day.
Destiny - Nay, percieved chaos.
Done Drugs - "It's senior year" they told me. "Let loose a little" they told me.
Kissed in the Rain - Yay
Re-reading a Good Book - Nay, but it's a thing I should get into.


----------



## Canoodle

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
You can just call me Canoodle or the Cuddler. 

*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was born in Virginia and unfortunately, I still live in Virginia. One day I want to explore my surroundings and interact with different people. One of my goals is to join the peace corps to achieve a wider perspective on the world, but I'm sort of hesitant because I don't want to leave my parents/family behind. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm pretty young still-only 16. For the most part, I think I act my age. Sometimes I act younger and sometimes I act older. However there are times where I want to fast forward through my high school years and start pursuing my goals.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Yeah...I can't tell. My results have been rather inconsistent. With the cognitive functions test, I get either ENTP or INFJ, and with a general test, I get INTP. The inconsistency of my results is completely my fault; I can't read myself that accurately.

I've been reading on MBTI for about half a year now.

*** What type do you usually test as?

I test as an ENTP, INFJ, and INTP depending on the test I take. I'm just going to try to identify myself via the PerC community.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't believe I have a preference; type doesn't really correlate to who I choose to talk with. I like having a diverse group of talk to talk with [given I'm in a talking mood]. I'm acquainted with who I believe to be an ISTJ [my best mate], INFP, ENFJ, xNTP, and ESFJ. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I'm supposedly a type 9.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

As I said, I'm pretty young. I'm still in high school but my prospective majors are computer science, math, and neuroscience. I don't really know if I'll like neuro. I'm not sure if I just like the idea rather than the actually doing it.

What is your dream job?

I somehow want to get into the AI researching realm or I want to be a rocket scientist just so I can say I'm a rocket scientist.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Hm...I don't really know what to say so I'm just going to brain-dump. The next paragraph will be a stream of consciousness.

Well I'm a relaxed person with a questionable sense of morality. I don't like making large generalizations since I think everything is sort of dictated by circumstance. It's hard for me to make one overarching statement that I would actually agree with. I'm pretty quiet but despite popular belief among my family/friends, I really like talking with people. Everyone is unique and pretty interesting. However there are times where I feel detached from everyone and am merely an observer of other people's affairs [wait though...it might be a example of teenage angst]. I treat people nicely and I'm not a fan of conflict [I like debate though-forces you to support your ideas with logic and strengthens it]. I don't like self-righteousness and I don't enjoy willful ignorance. I'm unorganized but I can usually find things...usually...

From PerC, I hope to identify my MBTI type and learn some more.

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Candy section. I love food.
*Do you collect anything?
I collect trash in my room.
*What are your phobias?
I have a fear of bugs. Well not a fear...I just feel an irrational rage when I see them. I'm also claustrophobic.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Duck confit (oh the yummies in my tummy) - ducks and fat. What more can I say?
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Fooood. Food. Food. I like math and Bloons Tower Defense. I like watching chemical reactions; it's visually appealing [me when I see it: O______________O woah]
*What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Self-righteousness
2. Willful Ignorance
3. Narrowmindedness
4. Lack of consideration towards other people (I admit I can be a bit hypocritical in this area when I'm drained)
5. Bad lying (If someone's going to lie to me, it better be a good lie that I can't even tell it's a lie. When and _if_ I find out, I'll be more amused than angry. However if it's an blatant and obvious lie, I consider it a personal insult.)
*What would a perfect day be like for you?
A perfect day, huh? I assume you mean a grounded sense and not a take-over-the-world/enslave-cooks sense. I would first relax and sleep in until 11:00. Then I'd go on a "wikipediadventure " and surf the web until 2 or 3. I'd go to a park and observe the surroundings. I'd relax and nap a little bit. Then I'd go talk to some interesting people [maybe in the library or something] and play the guitar. Someone talks me out to dinner and I get a free meal. Then I sleep.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Depends
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - hm...people will certainly do what they themselves _think_ is good
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Every once in a while.


----------



## Lairaj

Hello everyone!

I'm an ENFJ, T2W3 apparently, and I am crazy about understanding things. I love learning, and I get very frustrated if there are no books around me. I love reading, but most of all I love having proper conversations with people, and though I prefer face to face, I like forums because they inspire honesty in people and allow them to just relax.

My name is Laura, I am striving to become an independent film maker. Stories are my passion, in all forms, whether in songs, poems, art, novels or films, and I enjoy creating as much as I enjoy being entertained. I aim to inspire, reform and constantly improve myself.

My overall goal in life is to find happiness for myself and as many other people as possible. They come first, but I firmly believe that in order to help others, I need to look after myself too.

Being brutally honest, I don't hate anything. I am frustrated by the concepts of fear and greed, but that is as far as negativity goes. I take every struggle as a challenge, head on, and refuse to be taken down by anything that life throws at me.

My biggest flaw was my tendency to prioritise others, but I know my limits now - I should not have to be so selfless for someone that hurts me to the point that I feel unhealthy right? But I'm still learning - thankfully.

I really look forward to getting to know the community on here and immersing myself in whatever this is. I'm new to forums as well as this site,

Laura


----------



## Equif

Personal


* Name - Equif

* Male/Female/Trans?

Female

Location - Singapore.  It's a tiny island in Southeast Asia, right below Malaysia :3

Age - I don't act my age...More of a woman-child? :'D




Personal(ity) ~

* XNFP. Not too sure about the E or I. I've been reading up on MBTI for a good year now, although I definitely still have much to learn.


* What type do you usually test as? 

INFP, ENFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

None.  I love all types. They are interesting. Haven't met an ENTJ yet though.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Uhh in western terms I guess college? Majored in drama and psychology. 

What is your dream job?

Not sure yet. 8D I kind of like something that would bring me to different parts of the world doing volunteer work, that would be fun. 

About You ~

*
I don't really know cause it's hard for me to write about myself, but yeah I like to talk about a lot of things and not stay on one tangent (unless reaallly interesting.) Also short attention span, and I like having fun loads. 8'D My emotions bounces everywhere like crazy when I get stressed or upset over things, issues, or people. I joined PerC in hopes that I could understand myself better and also make new friends!


----------



## uncomfortable

Personal ~​
** Name - Emily
- Any nicknames? No.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? California for all my life, and there's no interesting story(unfortunately).
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Although it's completely unoriginal, I've always wanted to visit Paris because just like every other person, I would love to go.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 13 years old and do I even act my age? Most of girls I know act like 3 year old air heads so I have absolutely no idea.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am a proud INTJ and I've only been reading on personality theory for two days.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no idea what the other personality types there are yet. I've only done research on a couple, seeing that I started this whole personality idea yesterday. The only thing I can tell you is that if you are overly obnoxious, touchy, or moronic I automatically dislike you.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Yet again, I state that this whole personality thing started yesterday. Although I do plan to take more personality tests, I haven't done so yet.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Obviously unemployed.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
WHOOPS TOO YOUNG FOR COLLEGE.
What is your dream job?
I'm going to change this question so job is plural. My dream jobs are making movies(the film industry is terrible, and I could be anything: director, etc.) and becoming a writer. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
To start off, many people call me pessimistic, weird, odd, queer-I've heard it all. I have an odd sense of humour, and I'm as sarcastic as it gets. Although I dislike almost everyone, the people I'm friends with(and don't hate) I'm close to. I may not be this way, but I'd like to think myself as very witty. Debates/arguments are absolutely wonderful. Many people take what I say very literal and to heart, but if we're fighting on a certain subject I'm passionate on, I'm just having the time of my life.

I'm extremely excited to see what happens on this forum. What I want from it is friends(BECAUSE I HAVE NONE), and a new perspective on things. I'm very interested in meeting new INTJ people, so if you are an INTJ male or female, I give you permission to talk to me(This is a lie. Even if you aren't INTJ, you may speak to me).


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't spend my time delving into stores meant for toddlers and under?
Do you collect anything? I'm a rad knick-knack enthusiast.
What are your phobias? Apparently I have anthropophobia. I haven't exactly done too research on phobias, but I'm sure that I have them.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Animal fries at In-N-Out.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading, music, rain, debates
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupidity(or people with no logic), people who only make small talk, air-heads(aka your subjects don't go past make up, hair, and outfits), incorrect grammar, and insecure people who only talk about their insecurities(whoops it's true), 
What would a perfect day be like for you? During the day, I'd read, feast on divine foods, listen to music, and use the internet. Then, once 10 PM hits, I'd drive to the LAX airport(or anywhere with equal fascination and beauty), and walk until 2AM. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'd be fine with either.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No
The Death Penalty N/A
Premarital Sex N/A
People are inherently good No
Destiny No
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain No
Re-reading a good book Not as of the current moment, but I will sooner or later.


*


----------



## uncomfortable

Personal ~​
** Name - Emily
- Any nicknames? No.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? California for all my life, and there's no interesting story(unfortunately).
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Although it's completely unoriginal, I've always wanted to visit Paris because just like every other person, I would love to go.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 13 years old and do I even act my age? Most of girls I know act like 3 year old air heads so I have absolutely no idea.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am a proud INTJ and I've only been reading on personality theory for two days.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no idea what the other personality types there are yet. I've only done research on a couple, seeing that I started this whole personality idea yesterday. The only thing I can tell you is that if you are overly obnoxious, touchy, or moronic I automatically dislike you.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Yet again, I state that this whole personality thing started yesterday. Although I do plan to take more personality tests, I haven't done so yet.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Obviously unemployed.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
WHOOPS TOO YOUNG FOR COLLEGE.
What is your dream job?
I'm going to change this question so job is plural. My dream jobs are making movies(the film industry is terrible, and I could be anything: director, etc.) and becoming a writer. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
To start off, many people call me pessimistic, weird, odd, queer-I've heard it all. I have an odd sense of humour, and I'm as sarcastic as it gets. Although I dislike almost everyone, the people I'm friends with(and don't hate) I'm close to. I may not be this way, but I'd like to think myself as very witty. Debates/arguments are absolutely wonderful. Many people take what I say very literal and to heart, but if we're fighting on a certain subject I'm passionate on, I'm just having the time of my life.

I'm extremely excited to see what happens on this forum. What I want from it is friends(BECAUSE I HAVE NONE), and a new perspective on things. I'm very interested in meeting new INTJ people, so if you are an INTJ male or female, I give you permission to talk to me(This is a lie. Even if you aren't INTJ, you may speak to me).


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't spend my time delving into stores meant for toddlers and under?
Do you collect anything? I'm a rad knick-knack enthusiast.
What are your phobias? Apparently I have anthropophobia. I haven't exactly done too research on phobias, but I'm sure that I have them.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Animal fries at In-N-Out.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading, music, rain, debates
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupidity(or people with no logic), people who only make small talk, air-heads(aka your subjects don't go past make up, hair, and outfits), incorrect grammar, and insecure people who only talk about their insecurities(whoops it's true), 
What would a perfect day be like for you? During the day, I'd read, feast on divine foods, listen to music, and use the internet. Then, once 10 PM hits, I'd drive to the LAX airport(or anywhere with equal fascination and beauty), and walk until 2AM. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'd be fine with either.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No
The Death Penalty N/A
Premarital Sex N/A
People are inherently good No
Destiny No
Done drugs No
Kissed in the rain No
Re-reading a good book Not as of the current moment, but I will sooner or later.*


----------



## Mtheory

| *Personal* |
name: My dad stole from Da Vinci's Mona Lisa and slapped her name onto my birth certificate.  Now, the chorus of Nat King Cole's song haunts me to this very day. 

sex: female
location: I was originally born in Oakland, where my mother delivered me a few hours after digesting an XL Little Caesar's Pizza. She pooped, simultaneously, while giving birth to me. So, I guess I was born in a pile of shit on the sunny coast of Northern California. 
age: 23, but connects better with children and animals. Maybe that means, I'm a four-year old soul trapped in a woman's body. *squeezes chest* I mean, why do I have to care about these kinds of things?! *sobs*

| *Personality* |
type: INTJ
Usually tests as INTJ or INFJ.
<3: infatuated with ENF/TP's 
no-no's:
ESFJ's remind me of bank tellers, who provide excellent customer service. Scary. Accommodating. Throws Pot Luck parties. Ahhh
ISFJ's whine, cry, and like to talk about their shopping experiences at Macy's. -_- zZZ
ESFP's text me for sex, only if their horoscope says to do so. 

Enneagram is 4w5. I don't know what the fuck the other one is. 

| *Occupation *|
Part-time nanny, who attends a two-year college in pursuit of a Fine Arts and English degree. So, I guess that means I major in Impractical Life Decisions? My dream job varies, but all require a high-pressure environment to be creative. 

| *About You* |
I live off the radar, through unmapped territory, under the Pacific, over the Orion, between lemon tea-blushed pages of mythos and logos, within the timeframes of my head. 

Uhhh, I would like to meet people who are just as crazy and colorful as that sentence.

| *Other* |
- What is your favorite section at the toy store?
building sets and blocks
- Phobias?
Any book cover with a macro photo of a bug—no, a fucking PRAYING MANTIS WITH A SHINY EXOSKELETON 
- Favorite food?
grilled lamb with chopped mint
- Gives you jollies?
anything that has to do with humor: satire, hyperbolic, parodic, dry, childish
- Top five pet peeves?
disrupted sleep, cars that tailgate (while I'm on 80 already), willful ignorance, Bible bashing, the color brown
- Perfect day?
consists of absolutely no responsibilities, unlimited time, a sufficient amount of money to spend, and goofing off with friends/family I love
- Diet?
I suppose… the primal diet, whenever possible. 

| *Other—Yay or Nay?* |
God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are Inherently Good: Nay
Destiny: Yay
Done Drugs: Yay
Kissed in the Rain: Nay
Re-reading a Good Book: Yay


----------



## Alumina

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Alumina
- Any nicknames? Al , Alu , ina , Master.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Was born orignally in the UK, unfortunately still living in the UK. No interesting story, just fate doing its thing.  
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Would like to go somewhere far from everything near the sea, alone. Not sure which place in particular though. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
18, act older than my age. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP - The Thinker. Been reading it since I was 12.

* What type do you usually test as? INTP 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like being around ENTJ/INTJ, i dislike being around ISTP/ESFP/ESFJ/ESTJ/ISFJ. Please.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I do not recall doing any of them or maybe I just forgot.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Going college studying Biology, Sociology, Psychology, Maths and Art. 

What is your dream job? Psychologist or anything along the science stream.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Reserved and open-minded. I like to discuss and read new perspectives, however I dislike to see desperate attempts of people to discuss things for just arguments sakes. Hope to learn new things about personalities and meet a few new decent people. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Remote control cars and dolls.
Do you collect anything? Perfumes
What are your phobias? Arachnophobia**
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Spaghetti pizza, with cheesy nachos filled with pasta, sweetcorn and saucey salad dressing with extra jalapenos. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hm..
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. When a task seems so obvious to do, however the person is not doing it for some odd reason I dont know why. 2. People complaining about minor things and go on about it 3. Eating loudly 4. Snoring 5. Talking to me, then avoiding me the nextime for someone else. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Just me and myself somewhere alone.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nah
The Death Penalty Nah
Premarital Sex Yeah
People are inherently good Nah
Destiny Nah
Done drugs Nah
Kissed in the rain Nah
Re-reading a good book Yeah*


----------



## Shado792

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*# Shado792 or Shado*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*
# Male.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*# I live in Holland or the Netherlands so english is my second language.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*# I am 16, almost (in less than 2 months) 17 *


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

* What type do you usually test as?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*# I'm an ISTP. I have known about this for about 1 jear but eventualy forgot about it and remembered it.
I've been reading about ISTP on this forum so I decidet to join *

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?

*# I'm curently in school and havent deceidet what to pick for an job*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*# I'm a vegetarian. I would like to learn how my personality type plays a role in my life and how I can improve myself.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias?
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book*


----------



## Seranova

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_I prefer to be called Seranova, and if I feel comfortable enough with the person, they get know my real name in time. _
- Any nicknames?
_Sera, Mai_

*** Male/Female/Trans?
_Female, last I knew_ 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_Originally born in Alabama, yet I consider Cleveland, OH my true home(where I grew up). I currently live in Alaska, and as for the story, I loved, got hit hard by heartbreak, and have been stuck here since.
_
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_I would go somewhere warm year-round because I abhor being in darker, colder places. _

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_Real Age: 26
Mental Age: 35_



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INFJ, and I have only been reading up on personality theory for about a month. Still much for me to learn!_

*** What type do you usually test as?
_INFJ_

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_As I am still very new to the world of personality theory, I am not sure as of yet. _

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_I have tested in the Enneargram as a __4w5, 5w4, 1w9._


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
_Currently looking for work._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_HS Graduate, with military training in the communications sector and some college. 
_
What is your dream job?
_Psychologist, preferably to help children._


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_While I save descriptions for my profile and anyone is more than welcome to read it there, I would gladly share what I hope to get out of and bring to this forum! I hope to make new friends and to be learn much more about living as an INFJ and to relate more to the other personalities with more awareness. I hope to be able to help others here at PerC, even just one person, doing that would be just amazing. 
_


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_Wait, the kids version or the adult one? Seriously though, the video game section. _
Do you collect anything?
_Well, does battle pets in WoW count? If so, I have a lot of those. _
What are your phobias?
_Deep water, spiders._
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream. Dreamy smoothness of marshmallow creme, decadent bites of fudge fish candies, rich caramel...and sinfully good chocolate ice cream....YUM. _
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Cat videos, reading Awesomely Luvvie_
What are your top five pet peeves?
_Rudeness towards wait staff, people popping gum, inconsideration, lateness, and laziness. _
What would a perfect day be like for you?
_Just a day out by myself to explore cultural sights, relax in a coffee house or bookstore, enjoy a lovely meal at a decent resteraunt, and to shop in some lovely unique stores. _
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_I do not eat very much meat, so I could very well enjoy either sort of diet if I wished to. _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
_Nay on God, Yay on Souls_.
The Death Penalty
_Yay_
Premarital Sex
_Nay for the time being._
People are inherently good
_Yay_
Destiny
_Yay_
Done drugs
_Nay_
Kissed in the rain
_Nay_
Re-reading a good book
_YAY_


----------



## Space Tacos

Hi, I've been lurking for about an hour or so and decided to join. I've known I'm an INFP for a while but really only recently started investigating more about it. It's cool reading comments by people who seem to think in just the same way as I always have.

*To answer the questions from the sticky:*
I prefer to be called by my username for now. I'm a female and I'm 22 years old.

I've always tested as an INFP and identified strongly with comments others claiming to be INFPs have made. I've never felt borderline between INFP and any other type. 

Two of the people with whom I communicate most easily in my life are both INTPs. They understand my introversion and my contemplation of the big world around me, but they keep me in check when my reason gets clouded by feelings. I clash most with people who are too focused on small details and who are overly-critical of things that seem insignificant to me.

I'm a student studying anthropology. I don't know where I'm going with it besides to grad school, but I love every minute of it.


----------



## Alkalistone

Personal ~​** Name - Alkalistone is great. It's actually an anagram (see if you can crack it)
* Male/Female/Trans? Guess 

Location - somewhere in Asia, typical third world country. I live in the capital where most people is mindless consumers & followers of trends in social media. I *almost* think the government is sometimes better. Where would I go and why? Right now I'm tired of work so I'd like to go somewhere peaceful...like New Zealand

Age - I'm 22. I either act like 12 or 122 though

Personal(ity) ~
* ENTP (most probably but haven't been tested professionally). Found out about MBTI around 3 months ago I think

* What type do you usually test as? Quizzes say it's possible for me to be INTJ, ENFP, INTP. Sometimes I wonder if I'm even iNtuitive at all

* I am ridiculously attracted to INTJs. I love ENFPs & INFJs I don't know why. I don't have least favorite, as long as they don't ruin my mind. However I seem to be the favourite of my INFP & ISTP friends

I used to test maybe 5 times as Enneagram 7, but today in PerC test it just changed to 5. Weird

Occupation ~
* Work in children food industry, big corporation. Good for my career. Can't say so for my sanity

I'm actually a licensed pharmacist. I wish to continue my education after some years of work (well it needs money)

What is your dream job? Genetic-related researcher or university professor

About You ~
* I already made a thread on this in Intro section sorry. I'm just impatient enough to retype everything

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Toy-store's half my world I can't choose haha
Do you collect anything? Books, screwdrivers, National geographic mags
What are your phobias? None
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Yogurt, mushrooms, anything spicy
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Travelling by plane, making people laugh
What are your top five pet peeves? Intolerant people, boredom, don't have many pet peeves...
What would a perfect day be like for you? Fresh air outside, with temperature ranging 20 - 27' C is enough
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - Yay, I'm spiritual for an NT though it's very personal & I don't show it much
The Death Penalty - Yay. It's practical, lower storage cost for keeping criminals in jail & helps to control human population a bit
Premarital Sex - people have different beliefs. I don't care if others go for it
People are inherently good - yeah I think people are generally both good & bad
Destiny - until something can be explained, it's convenient to call it so
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - YAY!*


----------



## Hikikomori

Alkalistone said:


> ** Name - Alkalistone is great. It's actually an anagram (see if you can crack it)*


Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Alkalistone

Eh that's rather fast reply. No wonder it's coming from an INTJ (and a female one, wow it's like finding a trace element in a drug). I wanted to use Niels Bohr but I couldn't figure out any anagram from it. Maybe you can? :wink:


----------



## Hikikomori

Heliosbrn (or BrnHelios, or Heliobrns) is really all I can come up with. Helios being the Greek deity of the Sun, and brn, obviously being my attempt at the word 'burn' without the presence of the 'u.'


----------



## Alkalistone

Hey Heliobrns is pretty cool, I can connect it to the fact that Bohr once saved me from a chemistry class (long story). So he's been illuminating me ever since like the sun *here-goes-random-connection-again*


----------



## Alkalistone

Seems to me there are many introvert members, hi Space Tacos! We're both new & at the same age.

I still doubt about my extroversion, though. Right now I'm surrounded by SPs & they call me the "serious, quiet analyzer." And I become tired in keeping with their high energy to perform. I just want to walk outside, not talking a lot but observing everything around. Wonder if it's introversion?


----------



## Ketran

*** Name - Real name is Lindsay, but you can call me whatever.

*** Female

Location - New England, considering moving to California for school.

Age - I'm 25, feel more like a 20 year old because of my immaturity and lack of degree and stuff.

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm probably INTP, but I'm still looking into that. Check out my thread in the what's my personality type forum if you feel like it: personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/138405-intp-inxp-inxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxx.html

*** What type do you usually test as?

INTP. Sometimes INFP or INTJ.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Judging by celebritytypes.com, I really have a problem with ESFJs. I suppose this makes sense, because they are the opposite of INTP. They seem like the type to try to hard to please other people. No offense to any non-horrible ESFJs out there. I seem to find it easy to talk to INTPs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

ILI in socionics. With big five I'm high in neuroticism and openness, low in everything else.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

Looking for a part time minimum wage job.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm studying commercial art.

What is your dream job?

Fantasy and science fiction illustration, and/or concept art.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I don't know how to describe myself without any context. I'm here because I obviously want to understand myself better. I'm hoping to get some insight into what motivates me so I can make better choices that are more likely to result in success. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *nay*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *people are both good and bad*
Destiny *nay*
Done drugs *yes very little, and not addictive stuff*
Kissed in the rain *no*
Re-reading a good book *who would say nay to this??*


----------



## LadyD

Acidentally double posted somehow. Apologies.


----------



## LadyD

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?

*LadyD, or D is fine.*

* Male/Female/Trans?

*I generally tend to be female. It seems to be a habit I have. 

(I do actually consider myself to be genderfluid, but because I'm used to being addressed as female, and I look very female, I'm pretty comfortable with being considered female, though female is kind of an incomplete assessment.)*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*I'm Canadian. It seems to be a habit I have.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm "almost thirty," but often don't feel this way. I really don't think I act my age considering that I'm not living my life span out in a "typical" way. I'm often told by people that they perceive me to be closer to twenty or twenty-two. (Interestingly -- or interesting to me at least -- when I was sixteen people _also_ perceived me to be twenty or twenty-two, so I'm pretty sure time has forgotten I'm here. Perhaps I am a time machine.)*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*I continually test as an INFJ, so I assume that such a rate would be somewhat accurate, or as accurate as possible considering the nature of trying to define something like personality. I don't know lots about personality theory I admit, it's something of a new area of interest for me, though I'm generally very interested in psychology.*

* What type do you usually test as?

*INFJ. I've consistently tested as this since I reached a state of independent adulthood. (Not so much as a kid, but I'm also aware of the person I needed to behave as in order to navigate home life.)*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*I like everyone, really. There aren't really any personality types that I'd say I struggle to be around, especially since people, even within a single type I would imagine, can be very nuanced. I'm pretty good at picking up people's individual vibes and working with them.

I generally have a low tolerance, however, for people who try to boss me around, or who are generally rude and pushy. I don't get along well with people who can't respect my views, or my unique individuality. So, you know, general people things. I play nice with people who play nice with me, and I tend to ignore/avoid people who don't want to play so nice with me.
The people I struggle with the most are those people who are most afraid to face themselves honestly.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*I've taken an Enneagram test, but I don't recall the results of that test at the moment. In terms of the relating personality to four colours, I consistently score as "blue."*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Taking a break from being employed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*I have an unfinished degree in English under my belt. I didn't see a forward path for my life through that, so I left school for a number of years to work until that phase of life had run its course. Currently I'm in college studying medical administration, though afterwards I'd like to study social work and psychology.*

What is your dream job?

*I don't really have a dream job. That would require me to pick something. I know what qualities I need to feel fulfilled in a job, but there isn't any specific occupation or vocation I feel pulled to.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Describing myself is an extremely open request, and I'm not entirely sure what people would like to know about me, or where to begin expanding on that. (I'm generally more inclined to open up about myself in response to interpersonal situations where the scope of what information is wanted or needed is clear.) I realize this kind of defeats the purpose of posting here for people to get to know me.

I suppose I could comment on some of the primary identifying characteristics I seem to hear. Most often I'm told that I'm very intelligent, though I find that embarrassing because I think it highly overvalues whatever it is that goes on in my head. I've been informed that I can have a tendency to be arrogant, which I do notice in myself, especially when I'm talking about a pet interest or topic. I've also been told that I'm warm, compassionate, and insightful which I find interesting when it's juxtaposed against observations that I'm reserved, aloof, stubborn, and sometimes a little cranky. (Though, I'm usually cranky when I need some Me-Space, and people try to come into my Me-Space uninvited. Why do they do that, man? WHYYYYYYY.)

I'm also gregarious, but highly introverted. I'm very serious, but I'm also very silly. I'm accommodating, but stubborn.

So you see why I often require some kind of context in which to describe myself.

My purpose around here is, primarily, to talk to people. I find people interesting, and I like trying to understand them. I'd also like to talk to people about personality theory to learn more through interaction as an add on to some of the self-education I'd like to start doing about personality theory.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Man, no money for that business, and I don't have kids yet.
*
Do you collect anything?* I collect decks of playing cards.*

What are your phobias? *Actually, I'm a recovered agoraphobic. (I have some pretty unruly social anxiety issues.)
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *You know, I like so many foods that I don't really have a favourite. I'm kind of a binge eater, so if I can stuff it in my face and I'm not allergic to it, it's all good for the most part, barring some aversions to specific foods. If I had to pick, though, I'd put Indian curries right up near the top of that list. Specifically chana masala or saag paneer. With Naan. Now I want lunch.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? *A lot of things give me the jollies. I'm a sucker for bad jokes -- puns, plays on words.*

What are your top five pet peeves? *Judgmental people, cliques, aggressive drivers, being "flaked on," and being told what to do. (Probably being told what to do should be number one.)
*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *A perfect day for me would probably involve eating some delicious saag paneer and having a good one on one with a close friend, then wandering around outside somewhere enjoying all the delicious sunshine.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I like both. I like a lot of vegetarian foods, but I have this thing about hamburgers. You have no idea the feelings I have for hamburgers.
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

*Personally, I believe in the concept of the divine, and that the "soul" is more the internal connection to/manifestation of the divine, but that isn't for everyone obviously. It just makes me feel connected to myself, others, and the world/universe, so I go with it.*

The Death Penalty

*No. I don't think it's a good idea because human judgement is fallible. Also, I don't think punishment really undoes/resolves the pain caused by serious crimes.*

Premarital Sex

*I view sex as a form of expression. To bond with another, yes, but also to express deep feelings of love, belonging, affection, but also somehow a sharing of life force and even creativity. I don't think that necessarily needs to be reserved for marriage. (I don't even really believe it necessarily needs to be constricted to monogamy, and that fidelity and honesty are key.)*

People are inherently good

*People are inherently good and inherently flawed because we are interwoven aspects of the universe, the universe itself being both inherently good and inherently flawed. Even concepts of the divine come with a concept of the "counter-divine," therefore it is really just a reality of Being to be both inherently good and inherently flawed.*

Destiny

*The jury is still out on this one. I have inclinations one way and then the other sometimes. I'm really not sure at this point in time. I'm not sure I'd want to know if there IS a destiny because I don't know if I'd want to give up the ideas of Self, Will, and Autonomy.
*
Done drugs

*No. No interest. My mind does enough strange and wonderful things on its own.*

Kissed in the rain

*Probably. I really don't recall if kissing was involved because it wasn't the most important part of the interaction for me. I do know I had a marvelous time in the rain with a man. What I remember was running around late at night in an absolute downpour, jumping in puddles, laughing, and feeling the carefree joy of being young and spontaneous and in love. The specific details of things like kissing are a bit lost in the recollection of the experience.*

Re-reading a good book

*Not very often. I tend to absorb books thoroughly when I read them because I think about them as I read. I think about the characters, personalities, as well as the themes, symbols, and meanings. It takes me much longer to read a book than most people I know, but once I've read it, it usually sticks, especially if I've enjoyed it, and most of all when it's contributed some deeper meaning to my life and thoughts.

The exception are certain books that have theories or ideas I like to mull over more than a few times. A good example of this would be a phase I went through where I was highly fascinated with astrology. My astrology books are very well read!


----------



## iakobos

I'm very private individual, so telling a lot of details about me to complete strangers is way outside my comfort zone. I'm sure it has to do with my INTJ personality type.

But here goes.

Personal ~

My name is James. Iakobos is Koine Greek for James. No I'm not Greek. I've only studied it.

I'm very Male.

I was born to Texas parents in Grinnell, Iowa. We moved back to Texas when I was 7. My family has lived in Crosby County, TX for over 100 years and I live there now.

I’ve had extensive travel experience. At last count I’ve been to 43 states and 14 countries. I’ve visited many of these places multiple times. I’d like to go back to India ASAP. I hate the food but I love the people.

I’m 42. I act my age most of the time.

Personal(ity) ~

Though I’m an INTJ I test very close to INTP. Depending on what’s going on, I may switch into certain parts of the INTP mode for a few days or weeks at a time before reverting back to INTJ.

I’m not sure which of the personality types is the asshole-towards-me personality but I hate being around them. I always butt heads with them and find it utterly impossible to get along with them. (It’s not just a strong personality thing either, because I get along fine with lots of men and women with strong personalities. It must have to do with respect. Being treated without respect makes my blood boil instantly.) Everyone else is OK. And yes, I have a strong personality.


Occupation ~

I am self-employed. I’ve done a lot of stuff. Currently, my main source of income is carpentry. However, I’ve traveled the world installing, repairing, and training people how to use a laboratory asphalt testing machine called the Asphalt Pavement Analyzer. 

I’m a Primitive Baptist preacher. You can see what that’s all about on my website called oldschoolbaptist.org. 
I’m also an entrepreneur. I applied last month for a provisional patent on a device I call a metal roof miter table. I’m still working on the prototype and don’t have the website up and running yet. This may be my ticket to fame and fortune, or not.

My degree is in Biomedical Science from Texas A&M University.

I don’t dream about jobs. I just want to work for myself. I despise working for large corporations. I tried that once and was miserable. I really don’t like working for small corporations much either, though I find them more tolerable. I’m happiest working on my own.


About You ~

I take the Bible as the Word of God. 
Though I am a scientist by collegiate training, I have had a life-long love and study of history and politics. 
Politically, I am a right-wing libertarian. What that means is I believe everyone should obey God, and live a moral life etc., but I would never use the government to attempt to enforce that obedience. I believe the government should only be used to prevent you from aggressing against me and vice versa. However, if someone does decide to get physically violent, I am always armed with a Keltec PF-9 pistol and will use it in self-defense. I also have plenty of other guns and rifles and would have more if I could afford them. I am anti-war so please don’t confuse me with any war mongering Republicans.

If you surmise that I might be pro-life, you would be correct. That’s why my wife and I have eight children, who are also home schooled. And it’s why I can’t afford any more guns, at the moment. :happy:


On a final note, I just want everyone to leave me alone and let me live my life as I see fit. And although I believe government was ordained by God, that doesn’t mean He ordained government to be the authoritarian monster we have to live with now. Therefore, I enjoy living in a small rural county (which means I live in the country not in town) where I am as free as possible from the federal, state and local government.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Lionel Trains
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Spiders and crawl spaces under houses. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Tex-Mex enchiladas
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Victorious Fight’n Texas Aggie Football
What are your top five pet peeves? 
1. Dealing with the fore mentioned assholes
2. People driving to slow on the highway
3. When politicians lie (which is 99.99% of every time they open their mouths)
4. When the news media lies or skews the news with a liberal or neo-con slant (which is not necessarily characterized by what they say but what they don’t say)
5. When scientists either lie or, just as often, suppress information that would contradict their positions.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Doing my own thing outside on a 70 degree West Texas day when the sun is shining and the wind isn’t blowing.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat everything, except turnip greens, sauerkraut and Indian food. I prefer meat, potatoes and enchiladas, oh and ultra-hot habanero sauces. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Nay
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Yay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: I re-read the Good Book every day.

My all-time top five favorite movies are:
Classic Star Wars trilogy
Back to the Future trilogy
The Princes Bride
Duck Soup
BBC Pride and Prejudice


----------



## quixoticcrush

*I didn't even see this thread!*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?  Jojo
- Any nicknames? Nope

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Oklahoma
Where do you live today?  Texas
Any interesting story behind that? I actually lived in Kansas for 20 years. I only recently moved to Texas. I hate it here.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Home.

Age - How old are you? 32
Do you think you act your age? No
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 15




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ. I've known I've been that type for awhile but I've only become really interested recently.

* What type do you usually test as? INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I usually get along with most people but I don't know enough about the other types to really say. I don't like cruel and insensitive people. So I guess types that have those qualities?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I've have but I keep getting different results on the Enneagram. I've also taken the Big 5 on eHarmony, but I don't remember my result. All I know is they can't match me with anyone. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed :sad:

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I used to be a Vocal Music Major but took criticism badly and kept getting my feeling hurt when I'd have negative criticism so I quit and became a Psychology major. After being in college on and off for 10 years I'm finally going to get my Bachelor's Degree this year. 

What is your dream job? Singer/Actress/Writer/Sex Therapist/Mrs. Skarsgård/Mrs. Morgan


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm kind of lost when it comes to what I want out of life. I think because most people around me want me to hurry up and pick something and go with it but I keep changing my mind because I have so many interests and I can't choose just one to pursue. I daydream a lot, mostly about being more outgoing and more successful and more accepted by people who normally would have nothing to do with me. 

I hope to find like-minded people who understand me and accept me for who I am. I also hope to learn how to overcome my weaknesses.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Vibrators.
Do you collect anything? Pictures and gifs of my favorite actors.
What are your phobias? Spiders and crowds
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fresh fruit.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cute animals, adorkable men, gummy bears, drawing, baking desserts
What are your top five pet peeves? Liars, slow drivers, messy irresponsible people, people who interrupt when your talking
What would a perfect day be like for you? Spending the day outside doing activities with my favorite person and my dogs. Then spending the night eating vegan sushi and drinking saki and just talking and lauging about anything and everything. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian mostly. Sometimes I eat seafood.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls God-Nay, Souls-Yay
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex-Yay if you really love someone
People are inherently good-Yay...mostly
Destiny-Sure
Done drugs-I've experimented but not anymore.
Kissed in the rain-No 
Re-reading a good book-YES! and rewatch TV series too! All the time!


----------



## alicewonders

*
Name: *Alice. Feel free to call me A, but I may start sending you mysterious text messages if you do.*

Male/Female/Trans:* Female*

Location:* Born in Boston, live in Boston. Best city in the universe.*

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* A little cabin on a mountain in the summer where food magically appears on my table.*

Age:* 18. I’ve had a few people tell me I seem to be permanently stuck in my mid-twenties, and I go with it because I want to keep up the image that I’m a moderately mature individual.
*
Personal(ity)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I am an ENTP (?) , and I first took the test a year and a half ago. I’ve been reading up on it (sporadically) ever since.*

What type do you usually test as?* I pretty much fluctuate evenly between and ENTP and an ENFP. I’m not sure how strange this is, but it seems pretty rare. It honestly depends on the test. My F and T are usually pretty balanced, though I feel as if I lean more towards T. *

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Being a classic ENTP, I love me some INTJs. However, I also love my fellow ENTPs, and also most ENFPs. 
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I’m a 7w8, but having discovered the Enneargram yesterday, I really have nothing more to say on the matter*



Occupation

Employed or Unemployed?* Employed, like a boss. Except I’m not actually the boss. 
*
What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. On a gap year, but will be doing Econ and/or PoliSci
*
What is your dream job? *Official Ambassador of Awesome, but I’ll multi-task with some sort of public service, or professorial role. *

About You

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I really make no sense on paper, but I’ll try. I’m your classic jock-scifi nerd with a politics problem and an 80s obsession who listens to the indiest music you’ll ever hear and then rocks out to Kenny Chesney. And then turns on some Kanye. 
Hopefully, this forum will help me (a) learn more about myself and (b) feel like I’m not alone in the world. I’m 100% ENTP friendless in real life.
*
Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *That place where the Bananagrams are*
Do you collect anything? *Broken hearts*
What are your phobias?* Cars (people shouldn’t be able to drive those death traps), the ocean, heights, and people who are just all around gross. However, I expose myself to all of these things. Daily. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I don't have one...
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Whenever I hear about a state trying to secede from the Union
*What are your top five pet peeves? *People who don’t understand table manners, people who create drama for no reason, people with low self-esteem, the internet’s o
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Every day is perfect!
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Mostly Veg, sometimes I go wild.


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls *ehhh
*The Death Penalty *nope
*Premarital Sex *If it floats your boat
*People are inherently good *Definitely
*Destiny *Maybe 
*Done drugs* No desire to
*Kissed in the rain *In my dreams
*Re-reading a good book *All day erry day


----------



## fatalerrer

Hello Everyone

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
fatalerrer is fine. I generally don't use my name on-line outside of personal messages. 

- *Any nicknames?*
I also answer to Neg (short for Negligable a character of mine from WoW), or Jace - a nickname that I answer to in RL.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was originally born in Saratoga Springs - New York, though now I live in Arundel - Maine. There's not much of an interesting story there, though its worth noting that I lived in Arizona and then Minnesota for a while before moving to Maine. 
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I know a lot of people say this, but I really do want to go to Japan. A culture that respects introverts, historic shrines, plenty of coastal areas, and the birth place of anime. Only traffic and overcrowding make me think twice about living there.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Current Age: 25
I Feel Like I'm: 35




Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
I am an INFJ as confirmed by at least a dozen tests over the past 7 years. I have been into personality theory on and off since I was about 17.

** What type do you usually test as?*

I most commonly test as INFJ, though on occasion I sometimes test as INTJ. (My theory on this is that most people have a primary type and a secondary type that is one letter away from their primary. Under certain conditions, my best guess being 'stress', the individual will seem much more like their secondary type.)

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not sure. I treat people as individuals and try not to label them with certain types. I haven't noticed any trends in personality between people I like and dislike. Though I don't have any close friends who are Extroverts. I sometimes wonder what that would be like. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I haven't tried any other tests yet.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed. Though not over-joyed by my position, I currently work for the city of Portland (ME) as a Janitor.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I graduated High School and have been trying on and off for the last several years to finish a college degree. However, money and time have made this difficult. I am hoping to complete an English Degree.

*What is your dream job?*
Writing for a travel magazine or writing fiction novels. As long as I could travel the world and write about adventures I think I'd be happy no matter how much work it was.

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I've always described myself as a Dreamer. Always looking for adventure and unwilling to give up on my dreams. I am extremely patient, slow to anger, prone to daydreaming, quiet in a group, very talkative one-on-one, and easily distracted. On that note I also have mild ADD, which sometimes seems antithetical to my own personality. I like sushi, reading, philosophy, gaming, and staying active.

I'm hoping to meet other INFJs here, since I only know one other in person. I am also hoping that maybe I can bring out a bit more of my personality. I feel that in the last couple of years my personality has become very muted. So maybe talking and meeting with new people can bring some of that out. 



Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Board games have a certain allure.

*Do you collect anything?*
Books, sorta'. Collecting stuff is generally expensive though.

*What are your phobias?*
Very deep water. Also I despise Black Widows.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Boiled corned beef, cooked to the point that it just falls to pieces as you try to take a portion. Not too salty and very meaty. I could almost eat a whole roast. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Items with interesting textures, intriguing art, music that can make me shiver, animals, and a pleasantly warm day with a cool breeze.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People leaving trash on the counter-top, people being rude or sarcastic when they didn't bother to make the effort to point out a problem, when people get angry over little things, and when people act like the 'world hates them'.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A quiet morning alone, a day of fun and exploration with friends, and finally a warm night filled with sushi and good conversation. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I eat both meat and veggies. If I didn't try and curb my diet to be a little healthier though I would definitely eat significantly more meat though. Vegetables are certainly an acquired taste for me. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay-ish
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Yay (Though I believe in restraint)
People are inherently good: Yay-ish (Good and bad are subjective)
Destiny: 
Done drugs: Tried marijuana once. Didn't get the appeal. 
Kissed in the rain: I do believe so.
Re-reading a good book: Yay. On a rare occasion.


----------



## Aladdin03

LadyD said:


> Acidentally double posted somehow. Apologies.


Ooh, unfortunately that is an unforgivable offense and you are instantly banned from the forum. Better luck somewhere else! :tongue:


----------



## Maschinegun

*Name* - Lukáš Puška
*Any nicknames?* - They used to call me sušin or suška but I have always been called by my surname which means "gun" or "rifle" in english and they used to change it to "bazooka" or "kalashnikov" and so on. I think it's not necessary to write it here in czech 'cause you won't understand it.

*Male*

*Where were you originally born?* - I was born in Ostrava (it's a third biggest city in Czech Republic)
*Where do you live today? - *Well, I still live in Ostrava but I study in Brno (second biggest city)
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* - Alaska because I was there for three months (Work & Travel programme). I will go to visit north european countries and I can't tell why, but maybe because of that I hate the heat in summer. 

*Age* - I'm 22.

*Personality Type - *ENTP
Well, I don't know what personality type my friends are because my friends don't know these tests and it's up to me to show it them. But a small group of my friends took the test and it looks like my best friend is INTP and other friends are both INFJ - girls - but they're already in relationship with someone.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* - SCUEI

*Unemployed - Student*

*What is your education? *- I study arts because I'm a musician (Andels - you can find me on soundcloud or on youtube).


----------



## WhisperedDeath

*Here goes nothing*

Personal ~

*** Name - WhisperedDeath 
- Any nicknames? Whisper

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was originally born in the US and I still currently reside in the nation-- no interesting story behind that. There are a lot of places I would love to go but I suppose my top one is Japan.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I am 18 years of age and I usually don't act my age according to most people. I range from older than myself to younger than myself, never really my exact age. I'm perfectly at home discussing and debating with those that are considered my elders and deeply enjoy the maturity in the conversations presented and the lack of drama (for the most part) but I do enjoy those silly, immature moments that utilize my imagination in ways other than theories and such. I guess, if I had to choose between the two I'd say I act older than I am, maybe 22-25. (I've been referred to as an Old-soul quite a few times but I think it has mostly been the way I think about subjects that has influenced that reference.)
Personal(ity) ~


*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?  My Myer-Briggs personality type happens to be INTP. I've honestly only been reading on personality theory actively for a month or so, so I'm quite new at this but I'm determined to give it my best go.

*** What type do you usually test as? I've actually only tested differently one time out of...many, many times. And it was only one letter off. So I'm usually an INTP but have tested as an INTJ--maybe I'm skewing my tests somehow. Who knows?

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't exactly have a favorite or least favorite personality type to be around. Most likely for two reasons: One, I don't know enough to spot a specific type; and two, I tend to think that everyone varies behind the typing. I do however have certain characteristics that I recognize. Here's a few: I love a person who likes to debate and discuss things with. And on the other end nothing sets me off faster than a closed minded person that won't listen or even Acknowledge the other side of a discussion even when there is a plethora of facts and reasoning to back it up. I'm also quite uncomfortable around extremely emotional people; I can take an advice giving role but once the person goes out of range of reasoning and just wants to whine and sob I get itchy and I'm outta there!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I've taken both the Enneargram and Big 5. With the Enneargram I tested mostly as 7w6 but I'm a bit iffy on it. The Big 5 honestly threw me completely off as it only a few of the points (fewer than 5) were accurate to describe me but I'll go back later to retest. Perhaps I've been staring at the screen far too long.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Student! (Part time Employed)

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Education... Well I'm graduating High School in a matter of a few months but I've been taking college courses at a local community a little over a year and graduated from a tech school last year. My major is currently in the Science area. 
What is your dream job? Not sure at the moment, I have many dream jobs now if only I can figure out how to combine them all...hmm..


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

About me... huh.. about...me.. Well here goes nothing. I consist of many seemingly contradicting traits; feel free to discover those on your own time. I value politeness and respect greatly, I'm a bit of an adrenaline-junky, and I have a quirky interest in the horrifying and morbid which taints my humor quite a bit. I'm here to learn, debate and enjoy the forum.

Other ~ 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Electronics and the area they keep games that make you think.
Do you collect anything? Anything I deem interesting, mostly objects that represent cultures
What are your phobias? ----
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I would but I'm practically starving right now and that would be quite cruel to my stomach. I enjoy Asian food immensely. Mostly the noodle dishes.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Sarcasm, Learning, Sarcasm, Banter, Debate....
What are your top five pet peeves? 1)11)A 1) Angry Sighing-- just tell me what's wrong already!! 2) People that turn enjoyable debates into pointless arguments. 3) Clingy, poor-me, extremely over emotional people. Especially men (Sorry guys) 4) The two-faced characteristic: If you're going to say I'm one way to my face and then say I'm completely something else to other people we have a major problem and I might just become extremely cruel. 5) Stereo-typical therapist voices. BIG ONE. I can deal with monotone voices but the whole serene, coaxing, 'Let me help you' voice rubs me entirely the wrong way. I can't explain it really but I give one or two reactions: Anger or Sarcasm (So I like to twist their words for fun... they completely deserve it).  
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day that is thought provoking, adventurous and memorable with a relaxed ending.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay? This section is going to be particularly hard. Sorry if I annoy anyone.

God and Souls Possibilities are endless. No proof but not enough doubt for me. YAY
The Death Penalty Definitely a YAY in certain cases
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good NAY-- sorry, some people just have a few too many screws loose. 
Destiny More NAY than YAY on this. It's possible but people make there own decisions... unless those were planned too... and then that's just incredibly depressing. Why try in life? So no thanks. I make my own path.
Done drugs NAY (I'm talking non-medicinal, I-want-to-get-high sort of drugs)
Kissed in the rain NAY 
Re-reading a good book YAY/NAY I honestly have a problem with certain "good books", especially since I tend to memorize much of what I read but other "good books" are okay at times if I want to revisit a concept or particularly satisfying plot.


----------



## hannahgracex

Name-Hannah
Nickname?-Nope!
Male/Female/Trans?-I identify as female
Age-15

*Type
*
INFP, and I always test as INFP. I actually just got into this recently.

I'm open to all personality types! I think it's silly to assume two different personality types can't be friends. However, most of my friends are either fellow INFP's, ENFP, or INFJ. 

*Occupation
*
Employed or unemployed? -Unemployed, I'm only a freshman in high school.
What is your dream job? -I want to be a film producer.

*About Me
*
I am AWFUL with about me's, but I'm Hannah, I'm 15, and I'm really intrigued my stage work/writing scripts. I'm in my schools choir and drama program. I've loved singing since I was a kid, but hate doing it in front of crowds.

*Other
*
Five pet peeves-Lack of empathy, being mean for no reason, being close-minded, being misogynistic, or assuming things too quickly.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Meeting my favorite celebrities.

Vegetarian or meat diet? I eat meat, but I might try being vegetarian once I get out of high school where all the lunches have meat in them.

*Other Other (Yay or Nay)
*
God and Souls-Nay
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex-Yay
People are inherently good-Undecided
Destiny-Undecided
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## auburnstar

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 

Awesome person. Haha no Auburn's fine. 

- Any nicknames?
With the username Auburn? Auby, Auburn, Aubs, Aubby & Auburn the awesome.

* Male/Female/Trans?

Why does this matter exactly to your quiz? I'll tell you sure but after I know of what point it serves. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born on Mars, I am an Alien and I have come to invade you. But other than that I live in the UK. I would go everywhere, if possible.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am as old as time itself. I think I act this age however you puny human beings do not realise it. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ENFP, the best type in the world. Mwahaa. Uh for a while.

* What type do you usually test as?

Pssh ENFP. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
Favourite: ENFP, ESFP (can act a little ESFP at times), Don't mind ISFJ, INTJ, ISFP, INFP (the 'pal' type to ENFP), ESFJ, ENTP, hell pretty much anybody

Least favourite: ISTJ, INFJ, ISTP, INTP, ESTJ, ENTJ

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram: 7w6
Sloan: SCUAI
D&D Alignment: Chaotic Good/Chatoic Neutral
Harry Potter Hat: Gryffindor



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Unemployed. 

What is your dream job?

I am actually working towards living it right now!


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

WIP



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? All the cool stuff.
Do you collect anything? Sheesh yeah.
What are your phobias? None.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Everything good. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? MUSIC.
What are your top five pet peeves? People that shuffle their feet, no melodies, when you forget what you're just about to do. 




What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat diet, with veg and stuff.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay?
Destiny Nay, we make our own destiny
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Nay, unless a classic*


----------



## cryoung14

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Cheryl
- Any nicknames? not that I want to share

* Female







Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I am an ISTJ and have been studying for about 5 years off and on.



* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like most types but E types can wear me out sometimes if they are constantly talking.

.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed 






About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I enjoy learning about personalities and I like to read up on the differences between personailities. It is fascinating to me.


Other ~



What are your phobias? I am afraid of elevators being stuck, and being locked in a closet not able to get out. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
Anything meditteranean. Dolmades, gyros, hummus, spanokopita, etc. etc. Yum!!

What would a perfect day be like for you? Quiet with time to myself to relax and reflect.









*


----------



## studio.basecat

*Name - *OJ
*Any nicknames? - *Milo. Call me any between this two is ok.*

Male/Female/Trans? *- Female*
Location - *Thailand and now living in Bangkok. My grandfather is an English man so i grew up in a mix culture family - very modern Thai, actually.*

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
- *New Zealand. I've never been there and i'm addicted to PJ's work so why not NZ? (lol) actually i have an INFP friend who mad about MBTI studying there, also. We can wonder around the country and discuss about MBTI and LOTR while having afternoon tea. XD *

Age - *26. I think i'm acting my age. *

****

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*- INTP. I used to be an INTJ during high school years. still scored INTJ in some test (50% of the time INTJ, other 50% of the time INTP) I've been studied Bachelor in Psychology (which graduated 5 yeas a go) and i was introduced to MBTI since then. I've been focusing on MBTI a lot during last few years, mostly discuss about it with a friend. (she's studying Psychology.) Now i'm doing my master degree in Interpretation. *

* What type do you usually test as?
- *INTP/ INTJ. But I consider myself as INTP. *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- *My favourite one is INTJ, ENTP and INFP. My least favourite might be...... hm.. ESFJs.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*- I've tried the four temperaments which resulted 'Improvisor'. (frankly, i don't know what it means. lol)*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*- Employed. I'm working in HR department for a Japanese firm. I do part time job as translator.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*- I graduated Bachelor in Psychology. I'm going to graduated my Master in Translation and Interpretation this summer.*

What is your dream job?
*- I once dreamed to be a volcanology scientist. (honestly, i did wrote that in my book when i was in elementary school.) Now, i aim to be a collage professor, either in Interpretation or Psychology. *

****

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*- I'm a restless learner. I wonder about things in this world: i want to know, to understand, to feel what each places in this world is like, how each type of person thinks. That's why i love to travel. i spent most of my money on traveling (now over 15 countries) and reading. I like to interact with people just to understand how they think and how they feel. (but not very often, i can be very introvert sometimes.) Born in a bicultural family, studied in a multi-religion high school, and spent some of my collage days overseas, I get to learn how to observe people around me and be a part of each community. I wish i could be a part of this multi-types of personality family also. This place is great. It's like a big stage for people of all types. This is where i would love to be.

****

**Others
*- I collect art books and comic books. 
*- *I wrote manga for passion and sales my own dojinshi for a little money. 
- I like to go outdoor camping sometimes.
*- *despite being and INTx, i'm very friendly. you can feed me food, i won't bite. XD~♥
Great to be here.


----------



## Danaan

Personal ~

*** Name - Danaan
- Any nicknames? You can use Dan if you like. 

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Live in the midwest US physically; will relocate someday. 
Age - How old are you? 42 
Do you think you act your age? no 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most: In some ways I am probably still 12-ish. In other ways I have lived at least two lifetimes so I would be 150.  Age is relative for me.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I type as INFJ and INFP, and my N/S is also close to the middle. I wouldn't say I have _studied_ MBTI but have been learning bits about it for a couple of years. 


*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? There are some people I don't like to be around but types? I can find value in any type.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The Enneargram I test out as 5w4. I haven't taken the SLOAN.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. College education (but not degree). Major was still undecided.

What is your dream job? Being paid to think and dream. Writing would be great.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Uhoh, what is this brief you speak of? Ever-changing, ever-growing. And it depends upon the color of the day. When the day is grey-blue I am quiet, aloof, moody, and pensive. On pink days I am playful, happy, and not at all serious. Black days are bad: I am grouchy,sarcastic, rude and flippant. Red days I am passionate and confident. But aqua days are the best because I am a good mix of all. I hope to learn more about myself and other personalities from this forum.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the puzzles
Do you collect anything? books, yarn projects, music, movies, recipes, memories
What are your phobias? SPIDERS and HEIGHTS! Yikes!
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pizza. Perfect food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Too many to list. Another that depends upon the color of the day.
What are your top five pet peeves? Cruelty, Unkindness, Rudeness, Thoughtlessness, Ruthlessness
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. I am an omnivore. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls~ *Goddess* and souls * 
The Death Penalty If you take a life, you can't give it back! Choose wisely the action you take.
Premarital Sex-To each their own.
People are inherently good- Yes. 
Destiny-hmm..not sure. There must be free will in there somewhere.
Done drugs- what kind? If you mean a good book or a candy bar...or a really beautiful piece of music.
Kissed in the rain-as often as possible. Highly recommend it.
Re-reading a good book-many times. And more than one.


----------



## gypsy79

Name - Gypsy
Female

Born in Tennessee, live in Tennessee . . . with a few detours between those two.

If I could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, I would go to Lost City of Petra in Jordan because what could be cooler than that? I like old stuff.

I am 33. I've always acted older in regard to responsibility and finances, etc., but younger in regard to night and weekend activities. 

I am an INTJ. First tested as ISTJ about ten years ago, but have experienced some major paradigm shifts since then. Was also going through some things at the time, and a therapist friend said that might have affected my type testing. I am much more stable now and re-tested a couple of years ago as INTJ. It has been consistent since then, and the descriptions definitely fit.

I love INFPs. They are so freaking cuddly, and they seem to find it charming that I'm not, which is a nice change. My husband is an ISTP. I don't know that there are any personality types I can't stand being around. I know a few ESTJs who annoy me to no end, but I also know a few ESTJs who don't.

Just took the Enneagram today, so don't really understand it yet. My top types are 1, 4, 3, 5.

I work full time and am going to school part time for my master's degree in training and development. Not to get up in front of a room and train, but more for training program and curriculum development.

My dream job is to analyze bizarre, complex theories, connect them to the world we live in, and put them into words that everyone can understand--in the form of long articles for Time magazine. Is that specific enough? 

I have really worked on developing my social side over the past several years, so I don't have as much trouble in that arena as some INTJs I know. I have, however, clamped down on my assertiveness a lot in an attempt to better liked, and I think I have gone too far. Need to get some of that back.

I am here to learn how to better communicate with other personality types. I have millions of ideas floating around in my head at any given time and am very good at analyzing, comparing, choosing, and implementing them, but others see me as a more detail-oriented workhorse type because I am not good at communicating my ideas and plans. If am given the chance to write my ideas down or practice presenting them out loud, all is well, but when my boss asks me for ideas on the fly, she always looks at me like I'm stupid when I say I need to think about it.

I do not go to toy stores.

I do not collect anything other than ideas--hate clutter.

I am claustrophobic and sometimes scared of answering the phone or door.

Could eat Mexican food for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. It gives me jollies.

Top pet peeve: people who are unable to talk about overarching concepts without unnecessary details (where did you read that? what year did that happen? oh, that must not _really_ be your favorite band if you don't know the lead singer's name, blah, blah)

A perfect day would be spent researching whatever topics I find appealing for no other reason than I want to. Not for school or work.

I eat meat occasionally, but mostly subsist on wheat and dairy products with an occasional vegetable.

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Yay (with irrefutable evidence only)
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Have I? Yay. Is it meaningful in some way? Nay.
Re-reading a good book - Yay, but only if it's been at least 15 years.


----------



## RentABrain




----------



## RWZB

*Name: Ryan
Male
Personality: INTJ
Age: 19 
Do you think you act your age? Depends, I'm quite mature for my age. 

Where do you live today? Providence, RI
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? London, England. Beautiful city, beautiful country, my family heritage, never been.

**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorites are: ENFP, ENFJ, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, and ENTP.**
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneargram: Type 3 w 2

Employed; Librarian
**Education: Economics and Political Science Major
**Dream job: Econ Global Analyst or Politician**

About Me

I'm an INTJ! Much of my time is spent deep in thought because I am exceedingly analytical and have a strong impractical curiosity. I enjoy learning and pondering about the Universe and the respective journey of mankind in it... which is everything, really. One of my favorite things to do is have intimate intellectual discussions with others. That said I tend to surround myself with those who can challenge me and teach me. However, being an introvert it takes me a bit of time to become comfortable with new people. On top of this I am very secretive in nature and therefore not very open about my emotions... when it comes to my opinion on the other hand, I am quite honest and direct. 

I am hoping to meet other INTJ's and in particular ENFP's, hold interesting discussions, provide advice, and ask for advice.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Game Board/Strategy 
Do you collect anything? Not really.
What are your phobias? None
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Can't decide
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'd rather not...
What are your top five pet peeves? I have a lot, so I will name a few. People who say "I could not care less" when they mean "I could care less," people who are homophobic, people who aren't open-minded, people that ferociously bite writing tools (it bothers me as an artist), people who don't use their turn signal properly or at all.
What would a perfect day be like for you? No idea, never dwelt on this
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay, I don't believe in an afterlife. I think someone who is deemed worthy of the death penalty should suffer through reflection, the justice system, and die a natural death. Killing them is like letting them off the hook.
Premarital Sex - Yay, it isn't my business how you conduct your private life.
People are inherently good - Yay, it is in our best interest to be in terms of natural selection.
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Nay*


----------



## Phantomwise

Hi, I am new here!
*
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* You can call me by my username.
-* Any nicknames? *Yes, a few, but they were all given to me by friends and involve some kind of inside joke so it seems weird to use them out of context. Maybe I'll get a new nickname here :happy:. 

*Male/Female/Trans? *I'm a girl.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

I was born and live in the Middle East. The latter will change soon. I am moving to the U.S. (I don't know which state yet) in August/September for my graduate studies.

Probably Scotland because my best friend is living there at the moment and also, from the pictures she sent me, it looks gorgeous!

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

23. I feel simultaneously younger and older than I am. One second I am acting silly and childlike and the next I am feeling old and tired and complaining about kids these days. When people first meet me, they assume I am much younger (I guess I have a baby face) but their perception shifts once they start talking to me. A friend once told me I was 80 at heart because I said that my idea of a perfect evening is being at home alone, with a good book. I think it's an introvert thing that leaves most extroverts (like said friend) perplexed.


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP. I started reading about it when I was 17 and it's been an interest of mine ever since. I am actually really surprised that I haven't come across this forum in all this time.

* * What type do you usually test as? 
*I first tested as INFJ and then INFX but after learning about cognitive functions, I am fairly certain that I'm INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Aww, I don't play favorites. Well, I have noticed that I am comfortable and can connect more easily with XNXX's. My closest friends are INFP, INFJ, INTJ, etc.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*On the enneagram, I am a 4 (probably 4w3). I took the Big 5 a long time ago and forgot my results so I just took it again. I am RLOAI. The description was not very accurate though. It sounded like someone much more introverted and neurotic than I am. I think it would be more accurate if it took into account the percentages. Another weird fact: On the Big 5, I score as only slightly introverted, while on the MBTI, I score as highly introverted. I think some of the BIG 5 questions don't target introversion but shyness or social anxiety. Also, I saw that in the list of worst professions for RLOAI, they named assassin and I had to chuckle. Darn it, I had my heart set on that! I think assassin would also be in "the worst jobs ever for INFP's" section.


** Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed. I'm a student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Psychology.
*
What is your dream job?* I want so many things! I think I'd enjoy teaching or doing research or being a therapist or working as an actor or writing professionally. That's not much to ask for, is it? :tongue:

*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Oh, I hate these questions. I never know what to say. I feel like it's very easy for me to diclose one-on-one, but not when I don't know who I am talking to. How will I know what you would find interesting to know?
I'll give it a shot. I think I am idealistic, imaginative, introspective, conscientous, ambitious, adaptable, and loyal. I can also be too sensitive, moody, stubborn, fearful, forgetful, have difficulty relying on other people, am easily overwhelmed by too much sensory stimulation and cannot multitask to save my life! 

I hope I will meet interesting people in this forum and learn more about personality theory.*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I haven't been inside a toystore in such a long time. Now, you've made me want to visit one! When I was a kid, it was boardgames and dolls. I remember a friend of the family taking me to a toystore once and saying I could pick whatever I wanted. I picked a malfunctioning doll. She couldn't sing like she was supposed to. The saleswoman kept saying I couldn't have her because she was about to be thrown away. That just made me want her more. I figured no one else would have her so I will. The saleswoman finally relented after saying I was an odd child.
*Do you collect anything?* Tarot cards, but not so much lately.
*What are your phobias?* I wouldn't go as far as to call them phobias but I am very uncomfortable around heights and cockroaches.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* When I think of food, I think of individual ingredients. Like green peppers and how wonderful they are! Or pickles. I know there are people in the world who don't like pickles and I wish they would give me all their pickles!! And olives. Ok, this was a bad idea. I'm getting too excited and I don't have any of those things around me.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* This is going to be so predictable but I can't help it. Kittens, and puppies, and ice cream. Did I mention kittens?
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Just five? Once, I sat down with a friend of mine and we started writing down all our pet peeves. We filled out two pages before having to stop to go to class. Here are 5 in no particular order: People who litter, people who blast loud music in their cars with their windows open, "Fixers"= people who think they understand exactly what is wrong with you and give unsolicited advice about how to fix yourself/your life, people who don't respond to emails, especially if they are in a position of authority over you, and that sound that two pieces of metal make when they are rubbed against one another (like a fork and a knife). I was going to put being cruel to animals on the list but then I realized I feel too strongly about this or it to be just a pet peeve.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleeping in, watching a good movie/ reading a good book, spending some time with friends, learning a new thing, and doing something productive and/or creative.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Vegetarian. Except for steak.

*
God and Souls: *Probably not.
*The Death Penalty:* Nay
*Premarital Sex: *Yay. 
*People are inherently good: *Neither inherently good nor inherently bad. I don't see the usefulness of this distinction anyway.
*Destiny: *Leaning towards nay. 
*Done drugs: *Er, maybe. I don't think I did it right because it had no effect.
*Kissed in the rain: *No, but it sounds like a good idea.
*Re-reading a good book*: Yay.


----------



## Shayn

Personal ~

*** Shayn Munroe
- Not Really...but not opposed to them

*** Male character in a female's stories. (She uses me as her alias name a lot.)

Location - Moved around a lot, mostly in the middle USA

Age - 27, sometimes I act older, somtimes younger...I don't know how 27 year olds are supposed to act.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP, 8ish years

*** What type do you usually test as? INFP

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like ENFP's mostly, but other introverts are nice, because they understand when I need to get away. I don't like obnoxious extroverts, but it's more than just MBTI.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? Some college In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job? Pro-Snowboarder


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am full of imagination and stories, and I'm just looking for a place where I can freely discuss the inner workings of my mind and heart without being judged or shamed.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Games (video games and other games) I also like Legos
Do you collect anything? Decks of playing cards
What are your phobias? Umm...all of my fears seem rational to me...I hate roller coasters or adreneline
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Two words....maranara sauce....if it has red sauce, I'm happy.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My dog, black humour, family and friends
What are your top five pet peeves? Jokes at the expense of living things, especially innocents that can't fend for themselves, bad grammar, loud interruptions (Well...that's 3 anyway)
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day alone at home with the dog watching it rain outside (preferably with thunder and lightning)
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like food, when I remember to eat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

I love Jesus, but I tend not to push my beliefs on others, because I want to hear their side of the story. Love is always better than hate.


----------



## artchick62

Personal~

*Name-what do you prefer to be called? Any nicknames?
Kim. Prefer to be called this. Nickname is Nim.

*Male, Female, Trans?
Female

*Location-
I was born in Bridgeport, CT. I live in St. Pete, FL. No interesting stories. If I could go anywhere, it would be to a beach front house in Anna Maria Island. I'd have all the doors and windows open to catch the breeze. I chose Anna Maria because it's close to here and it's a quiet island, there's not a lot of bars and noise. 

*Age-
50. I most certainly do not act my age and that's a good thing! I think I match age 30 or thereabouts. Sometimes though, I act even younger than that. 

*Personality 
My Myers Briggs type is ISTJ. I've known about Myers Briggs for 15 yrs; my old co had us all take the test and we had classes on it. But despite knowing what everyone else's types were, management still didn't 'get it.'. They tried hard to force people to do things that were out of their comfort zone and as you might imagine, that didn't go well. I used to wonder why they bothered to have everyone do the test when management just did what the F they wanted to anyway. 

Unfortunately, I don't know enough about the other types to make a determination. I also took the Enneargram at this site and came up as a 6.

*Occupation-

I work in the shipping dept of a mortgage lender and I was thinking the other day that my job is tailor-made for me as an ISTJ. I don't have to deal with the public (yay!) and don't have to talk on the phone (double yay!). I run a scanner all day long and do a lot of data entry. The interaction I have with others is minimal. I could sit there for 8+ hrs per day listening to my iPod and it's awesome! I fell into this job completely by accident as I'd lost my old job in the 2008 downturn and got this one via a temp agency. 

I did go to college a long time ago and got an AA in Communication Arts (Radio, TV, film.) I was too afraid to go after my goals, so I settled for doing a lot other things in my life. 

My dream job is something I've actually started on a part time basis. I hope to be paid eventually as a free-lance blogger and journalist. I began my blog/website in Nov 2012 and it's slowly building steam. Doing this has pushed me out of my comfort zone a bit as I have become more confident in ways that other jobs never did for me. 

I also would like to get my art known world wide and have signed up for various sites that will sell your art for you. The type of art I do mostly are handmade greeting cards and handcrafted jewelry. I also have a passion for photography. 

*About Me and what I'd like to get out of this forum-

I found this site/forum one day at work while on my lunch break. Even though I feel at home in a variety of places and circumstances, there's a little part of me that still feels 'different'. And I think it's my ISTJ that doesn't feel quite 'synced up' with everyone else sometimes. I am a person that loves a lot of alone time and some people don't get it or don't understand it. I have a lot of friends that love to party and I am running out of excuses as to why I don't want to. The nice thing about being at this site/forum is that I can tell that I am not alone in this and it's gratifying to see that others feel the same way. I also want to explore a bit more the info here about being an ISTJ. 

*Other-
What is your favorite section at the toy store?
Where the Hot Wheels and toy cars are. I adore die casts of cars and trucks. 

Do you collect anything?
Yes, I was collecting die casts of all sizes of Mustangs, Camaros and other such cars but they collect dust like crazy and I flat out ran out of room. So now, it's just stuff for my art like pens and card stock as well as beading material. 

*What are your phobias?
Flying, being homeless, unable to pay my bills, deep water where I can't touch the bottom

*Describe your favorite food til you drool?
California Pizza Kitchen's margarita thin-crust pizza. 

*Some of the things that give you jollies?
Watching old music videos on You Tube, listening to music, listening to podcasts, creating art, seeing classic cars and trucks when I'm out driving around

*What are your top five pet peeves?
Unsolicited advice, people that won't listen to me, entitled people, being touched by others w/o my permission, being snuck up on

*What would a perfect day be like for you?
Hanging out at an art show selling my wares and watching people walk by. The weather would be sunny but not too hot with a bit of a breeze. 

*Do you do a vegetarian diet or meat diet or both? 
Both. The only meat I tend to eat is chicken but I eat a lot of sandwiches and salads of all types

*Other-other Yay or nay?
Gods & Souls-Yay
The Death Penalty-yay
Premarital Sex-yay
People are inherently good-yay and nay
Destiny-yay and nay
Done drugs-yay
Kissed in the rain-nay
Re-reading a good book-yay


----------



## Tatl33

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Tim
- Any nicknames?
No, I call myself Timtam or the InTIMidator when i wanna be scary 
*** Male/Female/Trans?
Male
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Brisbane, and nope!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
All around the world! I wanna visit lots of new cultures and travel to new places I've never been before
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
17, but who knows, when you read this I might be 18, 19 or 35... who knows. I'll just say my birth year is 1995 and I act 17! 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ, 3 years
*** What type do you usually test as?
INFJ
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My favorite are NF types that aren't moody/complicated as shit (hard to find, since that is one of the results of being an NF) and my least favorite are TJ types that try to control everything, and condescending people. I get along well with most P types, if your a P, send me a message its always great to hear from you guys 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I'm enneagram 5 now, I changed a few times though. Big Five I'm open minded.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Student year 12
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Student year 12
What is your dream job?
Creative writing

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Meet lots of awesome people from around the world. I'd like to talk to people who are different to experience what they are like.
Find out more if you message me I have a few secrets I may share as I get to know you

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The exit 
Do you collect anything?
I collect mini fluffy chickens I get every year for Easter. Not real ones!
What are your phobias?
I'm not afraid of anything.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chicken nuggets and chips, i wont say anymore since it will tempt me and i try to stay healthy 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Wtf are the jollies? LOL Music, movies, writing, swimming, hanging with friends
What are your top five pet peeves?
1. People asking sorry or can you repeat that?!
2. Eating broken pieces of cereal (I have Up and Go's now instead,  ) 
3. Being talked to when focused on something really important
4. Disrespect
5. People who don't try and answer my questions, such as why are they called pet peeves? 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
I achieve all my visions and ambitions in one day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I prefer meat but I eat most foods that look/taste yum.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I keep changing on this one from yay to nay, nay to yay... idk. Discuss this with me if you wish, I have a few interesting points.
The Death Penalty
Nay, they could be proven innocent afterward. You can't recover someone after killing them.
Premarital Sex
Yay, for sure. Gotta try the whole package. 
People are inherently good
Nay, people are inherently neutral- its a combination of the way we were born and our surroundings that sways us either way
Destiny
Nay- an excuse to give us purpose, so if it helps out people I guess.. don't really know what it is, it seems similar to karma or some shit
Done drugs
Nay, but may try them to see what they are like one day.
Kissed in the rain
Yay, but overrated
Re-reading a good book
Nay, never re-read, re-watch or replay a book, tv show or game again


----------



## FreyD

Personal ~

*- What do you preferred to be called?*
You can call me FreyD or Fré, or any other nickname you can come up with. I’m very flexible with nicknames.

*- Any nicknames?*
Fré is actually my nickname (shortened version of my real name) and I have a few more, but they would sound rather silly in English. 

*-* *Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*- Where were you originally born?*
I was born in the most Southern part of the Netherlands, where I also currently live.

*- Any interesting story behind that?*
Not really, though I have lived in Belgium for four years to study.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Probably Rome, Italy. I've never been there before, sadly I missed the Rome-trip in highschool, and I think Italy has a very interesting history in architecture and culture.

*- How old are you?*
I’m 22 years old.

*- Do you think you act your age? *
I can act very mature. Especially about things that are important to me. But I can also be more immature at times. Depends on the situation. 


Personal(ity) ~

*- **What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I’m ISTJ. I was first introduced to MBTI when I was reading up on Introversion. After I quit my studies last year.

*-* *What type do you usually test as?*
First time I did the test I was classified as INTJ. But after doing more different tests I ended up being ISTJ.

*-* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I’m still learning about the different types so I can’t really say what types the people around me are. I can usually get along with everyone, some people just interest me more than others. It’s not just based on personality type, but a combination of personality en interests. 

*- If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram: 1w2
Big 5: RCOEN


Occupation ~

*-* *Employed or Unemployed?*
Sadly unemployed. I’m desperately looking for a job in the Interior Design business.

*- What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I have a Bachelor’s degree in Interior Design. Focus lies more on the building and technical side of designing. During my studies I developed an interest in architecture. So after a finished Interior Design College, I started an architecture studies. It didn't turn at out so well so I quit after one year. 

*- What is your dream job?*
I’d love to make technical plans for interior designs and be responsible for the different aspects that lead up to the actual manufacturing of a design. Overall a job where I can put my qualities to use. 


About You ~

*-* *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I knew this question was about to come up eventually. I’d say I’m interested in getting to know people with different views and expierences than me. I’m a very open-minded person but I’ve always had a hard time stepping out of my comfort zone and even signing up as member was a big step for me. 
I think you best get to know me by the things I post instead of me writing an autobiography. :wink:


Other ~

*- What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The video game section. And Legos. 

*- Do you collect anything?*
Nope

*- What are your phobias?*
Spiders :shocked:

*- Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I absolutely love sauerkraut with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage. Yum.
And we’re having it today. 

*- Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Being complemented on something which I worked hard for. Or listening to a very good song. 

*- What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who are on the phone while driving
Littering
Being told obvious things
Rude people
Attention seekers

*- What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Hard to say, depends on my mood. Could be anything.

*- Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I eat meat almost every day. But I also like fish. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls:* Nay
*The Death Penalty:* Nay
*Premarital Sex:* Yay
*People are inherently good:* Yay
*Destiny*: Nay
*Done drugs:* Yay
*Kissed in the rain:* Yay
*Re-reading a good book:* Yay


----------



## Aquamarine

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Just call me Athena Avril. (Not my real name, by the way.)
- Any nicknames? The Shiny Umbreon.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
Singapore's the answer for both questions. 

I don't have any interesting personal stories, but here's a joke I found online, which seems to be very relevant: 
*Teacher: Where were you born? 
Student: Singapore, Sir. 
Teacher: Which part? 
Student: All of me, Sir. 
*
Hope it clarifies everything!

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I have a list: Taiwan, all Nordic countries, Monaco and Turkey.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'll be 20 this year. Yes and no. I act my age naturally, but I still have a lot of interests from my childhood.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INTJ, and I have just began recently (2 months ago). I have tested 3 years ago during one of my Business Communications class when learning about types of communication styles, and scored as INFP.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP for my first time and INTJ for my second attempt.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I like and dislike individuals, not specific personality types. Generally, I hang around with other NT types the most.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram tritypes: 7w6, 1w2, 3w2

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, waiting for my certificate to be ready.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Just completed my Bachelors in Business Strategy. *roud:*
What is your dream job?
I'm not currently set on a specific job, though I have a vague idea about it. Probably be an entrepreneur.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I enjoy sharing jokes and personality tests, so you will most likely find me in the 'Things that make INTJs laugh' thread and personality test resources section.
I hope to know like-minded people and understand myself better.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The soft-toys section. 
Do you collect anything?
Some stationery, childhood toys and some random memorabilia. My collections have decreased significantly after spring cleaning.
What are your phobias?
Being ordinary. (That was the answer that instantly earned me a place in the House of Slytherin.)
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
A picture says a thousand words!









Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Chancing upon funny instructions, hilarious signboards and absurd packaging labels.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Gossiping, small talk, show-offs, wordplace politics and backstabbers. (Number six is people who insist on trying to pronounce foreign names when they can't. Not as bad as the rest, though.)
What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day when nothing goes wrong or a day when I discover something that I've been seeking for a long time.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm more towards a vegetarian diet, though I still eat meat. I suppose that means both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay, but I wouldn't disbelief someone who sees spirits.
The Death Penalty Nay.
Premarital Sex Nay.
People are inherently good Nay. Prove me wrong if you can.
Destiny Nay. Prove me wrong if you can.
Done drugs Nay.
Kissed in the rain Nay. I'd carry a brolly if I have to!
Re-reading a good book Yes, but I hardly do.

I say no to almost everything. Yay! *:crazy:


----------



## Dr.Horrible

INFJ
Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
my friends nicknamed me Tony Stark in my welding class because I made an iron man helmet with a hammer and sheet metal .
* Male/Female/Trans?
Male(straight)
Location - Where were you originally born? the Copper State 
Where do you live today? the Copper State for now

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?Probably go to New Zealand if it was a short visit. For long term, I would love to go to the midwest where the 4 seasons happen
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

28 yrs old.I act my age but I also can be spontaneously adventurous and fit in with any age range. I resemble 19-25 the most. I often get told I look like im 19-21


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

* What type do you usually test as?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
employed

What is your education? welding /vocational/music

What is your dream job?director of a center for the arts (music/welding/art/counselor)


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

First off I am a 28 year old man,I am a very sensitive ,bold person.I love adventure,and learning/discovering new skills and things to do. In my biography section of my profile you can read about how I grew up.I can have courage when it is absolutely
necessary,otherwise I am very humble and don't like to be in the spot light or to take credit for much let alone conflict often. The people
that I am closest to or see who are hurting, I like to encourage them and show them they are cared for. I am very shy,but I hide it well. People probably think
im full of myself but I think very lowly of myself.I have never technically had a girlfriend,and I have been very alone all my life with only 1 close friend
and even with that close friend they can only be there so much of the time. I would like to discover more about myself and others out there with different
personalities from myself to see what I may be missing out on in life. Personality Cafe might be able to help me through community of encouragement,advice,
and intuition I may be missing out on. 
Other ~
-I can play music extremely well
-Ilove viewing artwork and exploring nature
-Solitutde on a mountain nearby is where I go when I need to really think and let out the pain I hold
-I hide my pain from people in person
-When I like a woman I end up so passionate I fear driving them away and by habit I fold
-into myself and overthink everything to the point I become awkward

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
probably video game section now although I rarely have time for video games anymore

Do you collect anything?I collect books and records as well as anything I think is fascinating or inspiring
What are your phobias?I am afraid of people ganging up on me to harass me(see my biography about my childhood) ,
and rejection from women I become passionately in love for

Describe your favourite food until you drool.Pizza although I try to stay healthy and eat good foods too

Some of the things that you give you jollies?NBC Community (I love how that show has so many
personalities in different characters and isn't afraid to break boundries in tv show plots involving character development)
What are your top five pet peeves?People using swear words in a hurtful manner ,and people that manipulate others for their own benefits
What would a perfect day be like for you?a day where I get to spend time with close friends and be accepted for who I am 
or alone time making some elaborate piece of art or music
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?both but mostly veggies because meat has a lot of carcinogens in it now days


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY
The Death Penalty NAY(1 innocent life wrongfully convicted is worth more than the death of all the killers convicted)
Premarital Sex NAY 
People are inherently good NAY
Destiny YAY
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain NAY(never been kissed)
Re reading a good book YAY


----------



## reachingthesky

Hello, good people of the Personalitycafe! My name is Lene, and you can call me either that or Reachingthesky. I am a female from Norway. I live 4 5minutes outside Oslo. I am 17 years old, but in many ways I don’t feel like I act my age, I often feel like an old, bitter lady, haha! Jokes aside, I’ve been through some difficult things, which matured me a lot. 

Okay, so for the questions. (woah, I love answering questions like these. Funfunfun!)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?


I am an INFJ. I found this out just a month ago, and when I found out about MBTI, I started reading all about it and trying to figure these things out. Unfortunately, I find these things a bit complicated, so I hope that joining this forum will help me! :3 
What type do you usually test as?
INFJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don’t really know yet.


About You ~

Okay, so I’ve told you my name and age. Other things? I love to read, and I bring my camera everywhere. I have the cutest (seriously) boyfriend in the world. I have depression, an ED and anxiety. (feel free to ask questions about me, as I’m too tired and lazy to do this properly)
I hope to meet nice people in here, and maybe get some new friends, that would be awesome


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book YAY.


Feel free to say hi <3


----------



## OrangeLeaf

Hey world! Long-time lurker. 

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
I prefer to be called Madam Butterfly. Hahaha, nah. Kay is fine. 

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I consistently test as INFP, but I seem to be a bit more outgoing than the average Healer. I honestly see myself as more of an ambivert. I've been studying theory for a year, I think. I've been lurking for awhile on this very website!*

* What type do you usually test as?
*INFP. I've tested as an ENFP twice, an INTP once, and even an ISTJ...that was a particularly stressful time.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Honestly, I love 'em all! They all have their pluses and minuses.  My absolute best friend is an ENTJ, and I adore her. She understands me like no one else. And she's not afraid to tell me when I'm being stupid, ahaha!*

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*

What is your dream job?
*Performing. *

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I would describe myself as complex. I'm hoping to bond with others over the quirks of my personality type, lol. I may have really screwed up something good with another personality type because of my INFP volcanic anger, lol. I might make a post about it. I've been lurking here for awhile, and everyone is so accepting. *

Do you collect anything?
*Crushes, unintentionally. Memories and ideas, intentionally.*

What are your phobias?
*Spiders. Large crowds. Augh.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I had an epic enchilada today. IT WAS AMAZING.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*1. Inconsiderate people
2. Bad spelling and grammar
3. People who feel no sense of remorse
4. Ill-placed immaturity
5. People who always ask "what's wrong?"
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I would wake up to the sound of birds chirping (but not obnoxious birds), and I would have plans to go out with my friends later on in the day. To start, I'd open up my closet, and find my favorite outfit staring at me just waiting to be worn. I drive to the place where I meet my friends, and we all spend the day goofing around with each other. A cute boy could get in the mix, but the day would be perfect even if he didn't. *

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both. I don't eat meat often, but I don't actively avoid it either.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*Yay!*

The Death Penalty
*...Nay? Haven't officially decided, but leaning towards "nay".*

Premarital Sex
*Yay OR nay! Whatever floats your boat and makes you happy, as long as it's not hurting anyone. *

People are inherently good
*Yay!*

Destiny
*Yay!*

Done drugs
*Nay.*

Kissed in the rain
*Nay. *

Re-reading a good book
*Yaaay!


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*I'm almost 18 and I prefer to be called Phoenix but really I don't care  

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I am a proud INFP idealist hehe...I literally only just started learning about MBTI but it's truly awesome
* 
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really have much of a preference. I would love to meet a kindred spirit though

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed
* 
What is your dream job?
Anything creative, except maybe dance...I suck at dance

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I am a borderline pyschopath. I'm kidding of course, but in the words of Artemis Fowl II "you may judge for yourself" 
*Do you collect anything?
hmm...well there's......**

What are your phobias?
*Spiders.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I don't have a favourite food
* 
What are your top five pet peeves?
*small talk
being inside all day everyday
maths bleh
the term yolo
I can't think of a fifth

*What would a perfect day be like for you?
any day that I learn something new and meaningful

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
apparently I am omnivorous *

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*Yay and nay*

The Death Penalty
*Nay*

Premarital Sex
*Yay but whatever really*

People are inherently good
*Yay*

Destiny
sort of**

Done drugs
*Nay.*

Kissed in the rain
*Nay I would never kiss in the rain :/ way too wet*

Re-reading a good book
*Yay


----------



## smolio

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
~**smolio
**I'm fine with short hand versions such as smo

* Male/Female/Trans?
~Female

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
~I'm 18 but a lot of people claim that I look younger, like 12 8? Which kinda sucks because I guess that means I'll get screened for ID all of the time. Even places where I don't need adult permissions. Like I don't know, Blockbuster or something.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
~I've taken enough personality tests to finally give in to my unanimous type: INTP. (And I still have slight doubts lingering haha) There are some descriptions that make me feel skeptical, which is the main reason why I've taken probably every free MBTI available ever(Also dabbed in Socionics and Cognitive Functions). 8P Because of all the late nights of deep research, I think I'm beginning to grow some sort of strange-child love for psychology (or pseudo-psychology depending on how you view the validity of MBTI)

* What type do you usually test as?
~INTP. I tested ENTP once when I was looking off into cognitive functions. But it's a really funny story, one of the last two questions is basically like "Do you feel Introverted or Extroverted?" So I chose Introverted, but still got ENTP *shrug*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
~Uh, I dunno, I don't really show discrimination towards people based on something like that. There are way more factors that contribute to the decision of not liking someone's presence. Like, I dunno, bad breath and owning a pair of Elmo slippers. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
~For Enneagram it was 9w1 
and not exactly a personality test, but its pretty cool nonetheless, is the 3 variable Funny test. For that one I scored the Prankster. (humor style: CLEAN|COMPLEX|LIGHT)


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
~Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
~I'm a student at Memphis College of Art. I have an undeclared major, but I'm thinking about majoring in either Animation, Illustration, or Painting. 
And then there's still a 5% chance that I'll drop pursuing a career in the arts entirely and pursue some off-handed interest like computer programming

What is your dream job?
~Owning and managing my own TV/Internet channel(co-producer being my bff) where I can broadcast awesome, innovative, and original animated series geared towards young adults between the ages of 17-24. Oh and also being producer/director/main storyboarder of a few of these hypothetically awesome shows.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

~Oh, geez, this is the hard part. How to compress 18 years of my life experiences, interests, hobbies, achievements, goals, dreams, and shortcomings into a brief paragraph. Or two. Well I guess I could start off by saying that I am in an odd sort of Transformation Period, freshman year in college and all. So right now I honestly don't know how I should describe myself. I am currently in Discovery Mode where I take in sensory, visual, and factual information. In a few months I'll enter Processing Mode and scribble away all sorts of floating observations and ideas and post the thoughts on my bedroom wall in sticky-note fashion. 

Other ~

Do you collect anything?
~My thoughts?

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
~Reese's and Cheesecake from Whole Foods. Yes it has to be that specific.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
~The word 'persnickety.' The way it sounds is just so. Aaaaah.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
~Well, I don't really eat meats much anyway. I could be vegetarian if only I liked vegetables more.

*


----------



## Sarita

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Sarah or Sarita
- Any nicknames? not really

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Minnesota and live in Kansas. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
India...it looks so colorful and interesting!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 26. I think I act my age.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INFP, I've known this for about 3 years. Before i tested as an INTP, but I was denying my true self.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My faves are ENFPs, and least favorites are ESTPs (but I am mostly thinking of a roommate I had, I am aware that I might really enjoy some of you!)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I am a S/C on DISC, a Golden Retriever, and phlegmatic



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job? Missionary/Foreign Volunteer


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am generally seen as sweet and calm and probably a little boring. I am however full of passion and don't like my values to be violated. People who violate my values won't know what hit them, lol. However, my heart's true desire is to be at peace and I hate fighting and criticism. I hope to learn more about my personality type and the types of those around me so that I can grow personally and have healthier relationships.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? being alone, snakes
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? being controlled, being "picked" or "fussed" at, not getting to explain myself, cranky bosses, useless paperwork
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay...ish
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Yay...ish
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay
*


----------



## Collie

_*What do you preferred to be called? Any nicknames?*_
"Collie" is just fine. I'd prefer to keep some degree of anonymity.

_*Male/Female/Trans?
*_Male.

_*Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*_Where I was born and where I'm living now are both decently far away from anything _resembling_ interesting.

_*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*_
I have no actual ambition to travel, with one exception: I have a life goal of visiting the Exclusion Zone in northeastern Ukraine. The Chernobyl NPP disaster is an extreme fascination of mine.

_*How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*_
I'm in my mid-20s, but I have no idea if I act my age. I'm not sure that's a good indicator for behavior once you get past 10.



*Personal(ity)*
_*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*_
I've been testing as INTJ for five or six years now, which is how long I've been looking into the concept.

_*What type do you usually test as?
*_INTJ. Occasionally ISTJ, but I have a harder time identifying with that.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*The topic generally doesn't come up, so I have no actual clue, and I don't really care to begin with. I evaluate people as they are, case by case.

_*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*_
According to the Enneagram test, I'm a 5w6 (5-1-4 tritype) which looks pretty accurate to me.
Sociotype is: LII-2Ti (INTj)


*Occupation
**Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I have a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science.

_*What is your dream job?
*_What I'm doing now, actually.



*About You*
_*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*_
I'm cynical, pessimistic, bitter, have a caustic sense of humor, and I hate talking about myself. I'm here out of boredom, with no expectations beyond getting a little older.



*Other*
_*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*_
The exit.

_*Do you collect anything?*_
Not on purpose.

_*What are your phobias?*_
Failure, paralysis, not knowing enough.

_*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*_
Chocolate mint and coffee.

_*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*_
That "new electronic" smell, puppies, and video games.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
In descending order: loud noises, unstructured environments, children, bad pet owners, and people touching me.

_*What would a perfect day be like for you?*_
A day alone in the Red Forest or Pripyat, probably the latter.

_*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*_
I don't eat whatever I personally wouldn't be comfortable with killing. I eat chicken, turkey, and seafood, but that's about it for meat.



*Other **Other*
_*God and Souls: *_Nay._*
The Death Penalty: *_Nay._*
Premarital Sex: *_I don't care. Yay._*
People are inherently good: *_Nay. Civility is a learned behavior._*
Destiny: *_Nay, other than what you make for yourself._*
Done drugs: *_Nay, but I totally understand the appeal._*
Kissed in the rain: *_Nay._*
Re-reading a good book: *_Yay.


----------



## stevebuscemi

*Name? *Finn, and I don't have any nicknames but I almost made my nickname on the back of my Yr. 12 hoodie "Pete Wentz" until the Year head said it was inappropriate.


*Male/Female/Trans? *Female.


*Location? *Rural Victoria, Australia. Born n bred.


*Age?*I'm 17 but people have thought I'm about 14 before because my face is all cheek.




*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm an INTP and one time Tavi the Style Rookie posted on her tumblr saying that she did the test at school and got INTP and I really loved Tavi the Style Rookie so I took the test and got INTP too and I think I cried a lil bit.


*What type do you usually test as? *INTP (I've taken it again since then).


*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *My best friend is INFx and my best friend when I was a kid was like INTx so there you go.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Type 5 for Enneagram and RLUEI on the Big 5 and literally all of the descriptions are negative so damn.


*Employed or Unemployed? *I'm a student so I don't like to use the term unemployed lol but I did just get fired from my job _by my mum_ on Saturday.


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Last year of high school. I reeeeeaaaaaalllllly should be studying.


*What is your dream job? *Writer or photographer or trophy wife I guess? I just want to stay at home and read wikipedia articles and pat my dog all day.


*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* Well, I'm a quarter of the way through Year 12 and it's killing me because I'm a lazy wretch. I have the potential to get dux of my school but I don’t think it will happen. I like photography and I'm really interested in Japanese culture (I went there last year for 3 weeks and it was beautiful). I like kpop and got into this personality stuff recently because I wanted to type Super Junior ahahaha. 

​

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Video games (do they even sell them at toy stores idk)
*Do you collect anything? *scraps of paper and notebooks I think I’ll write in but never do
*What are your phobias? *Heights and sea animals
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *This is difficult! I’m a big dumb who only eats food to survive most of the time (mi goreng/easy mac are godsends and if you disagree you’re a filthy liar) but before I became a vegetarian the combination of a Big Mac, large chips and a small Strawberry Shake were probably my favourite. So sweet! So fluffy! I still don’t know what’s in them and I don’t even care.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *I really love my dog and my cat and idrk what jollies means.
*What are your top five pet peeves? *getting told off for uniform infringements, my english teacher, youtube videos that have been deleted on copyright grounds, not having any microwaveable meals in the house, boys.
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *waking up in Japan and spending the day walking round the burbs and taking pictures and getting vending machine ice cream and doing purikura and eating good food.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *vegetarian all the way yo.


----------



## multivox

*Personal ~*


* Handle - Multivox
* Male


Location - Denver!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Freaking outer space, of course.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
26, and act like I'm much younger at times, or other times feel I'm hundreds of years old. I resemble most... 26.




*Personal(ity) ~
*


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?


Most recently INFJ. In the past have waffled between P and J, but I had NEVER EVER EVER gotten F until very recently. I blame the writings of Jung for triggering a massive transformation in my psyche.
I am extremely heavy on the intuitive as well as introverted side. 12% F and 33% J




* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ, INTP; again, most recently INFJ


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Intuitives, Thinkers and Feelers. Least favorite to be around would be sensors... sorry, doesn't mean that I don't like you if you're a sensor.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Can't remember, and don't care!




*Occupation ~*


* Employed at Pearson Technology


What is your education? 
BA in Applied Music Theory and Composition


What is your dream job?
Videogame and/or film composer




*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Star wars action figures. What else is there?

Do you collect anything? 
Instruments.

What are your phobias? 
Being lost in a maze/pyramid-like structure

Describe your favourite food. 
Pizza

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sitting on my back porch, reading Jung, reading fantasy novels, writing music

What are your top five pet peeves?
- People who ask a lot of questions!
- When I am trying to discuss an issue with someone and they cannot change perspectives or think outside their tiny box

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I do not tend to live from day to day, I generally live life in moments separated by reading, working, video games, and writing music; all when not caring for my child.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both.



*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls *N*
I don't think there is a God, I do not believe in mind/body duality. I think the soul is a (not to be ignored!) psychological construct.

The Death Penalty *Y*
I do not like it. It should only be used in the most extreme of situations

Premarital Sex *Y*
Sure

People are inherently good *Y*
haha... My answer is yes in the morning, and no in the afternoon.

Destiny *Y/N*
If this is determinism vs. free will, I don't believe the two concepts are mutually exclusive

Done drugs *N*
no.

Kissed in the rain *N?*
You know, I am not sure

Re-reading a good book *Y/N*
Very rarely. There are too many out there!


----------



## Frillysocks

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Just Frillysocks is fine. Almost anything works for me, though.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Saskatchewan, Canada. No interesting stories, unfortunately. I haven't even moved houses before.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
*sigh* If only. I have extreme wanderlust and I'd love to leave the country, but I've never had the opportunity. I don't know where I would want to go, though. Somewhere pretty and peaceful. Europe seems a likely choice.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I don't feel entirely comfortable revealing my age on here. I tend to gravitate towards people older than me online, but in real life I do all right my similarly aged peers. I can't say I'm particularly mature. :c


*
Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INFJ. I found out about Myers-Briggs around a year ago through one of my friends. To be honest, I'm not sure it's exactly the most accurate test out there, but I do find it really interesting. And reading about people's types and seeing how they fit into them just makes me weirdly happy.
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
I've tested as a few different things... the first time I did it, I got INFP. I've also received INTJ and ISFJ, neither of which fit me very well at all. I usually score as an INFJ, though, and feel that it fits me best.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I think that there are people from all personality types that I have the potential to befriend and understand, even if we are a little different. However... my best friend is an ENFP, and we work together really well. She's a really funny, creative person and always has some ridiculous antics to involve me in. We have baked many horrible tasting cakes together and tried on many hideous outfits at the mall. I do find that ENFPs have a tendency to be a bit... manipulative on their bad days, though. Oh well, they usually can't fool me anyways, haha.
I've found that there is a tendency among INTJs to lack an emotional understanding of others, if that makes any sense, which usually makes it sort of difficult for me to befriend them. But one of my best friends is an INTJ, and I love her. We talk everyday. We have had a few emotion related arguments in the past, though...
I usually find myself at odds with people who have both E and S in their personality types, for some reason. I guess we just don't mesh well. A good friend of mine is an ESTP, and we have a lot of fun together, but we've accepted that a small part of ourselves strongly dislike the other person. We make it work!  I still love her.
Oh my, wall of text. And I only really talked about three personality types...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I did take an Enneargram test once, and I know I was tied for 4, 5, and 6, but I didn't get a chance to read through them and decide which suited me best. Perhaps I will do that sometime tomorrow. As for Big 5, I don't know. 



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed. I'm a student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm not yet in college. I'm very interested in both biology and psychology though, so I will probably go into something related to one of those fields.

*What is your dream job?*
I'm not sure. As previously mentioned, I have very strong interests in biology and psychology, so perhaps something in one of those fields.

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Umm... I have a hard time describing and talking about myself. I have a tendency to act differently according to the situation. If you gave me a huge list of adjectives and told me to check those that described me, I would probably mark off almost everything. But so far I've set the mood to come across as overly cautious and somewhat anxious on here, it seems. 
As for what I hope to get out of this forum? Well, I love hearing about other people's lives and learning about their personalities in a way that allows me to have a really good understanding of them. I just find this sort of thing interesting, and it's really nice to know that there are other people out there who are just like me, haha. 



*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Whichever section holds the stuffed animals and Pokemon cards, haha.
*Do you collect anything?* Nope.
*What are your phobias?* I'm really, really claustrophobic, and just the idea of being trapped in a small area or deprived of oxygen absolutely terrifies me. I'm just generally a giant scaredy cat, to be honest. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I'm not much of a food person. Nothing makes me drool. I feel like a buzzkill. :c
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Upbeat music, perfect weather, unintentionally well coordinated colour schemes, deep connections and meaningful conversations with other people. c:
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Oh gosh. I have so many.
1. People who touch or hug me without asking- especially if they get mad at me after I tell them not to.
2. People who tease me or mock my appearance or personality, even if they mean it as a joke. I am unfortunately very sensitive. :c
3. People who jump to conclusions about the motives or personalities of others when they barely have any proof or know nothing about them. I know a person who relentlessly complains when a friend of mine misses school and claims that she is faking sick, when in reality she just has a really weak immune system because her mother had a disease when she was pregnant with her. :/
4. People who pester me when I am clearly occupied (wearing headphones, for instance) and then get mad at me when I gently request that they give me some privacy.
5. People who make a big deal out of small, ettiquette related things when it doesn't matter at all- like someone putting their elbows on the table when it isn't obstructing anybody else or someone criticizing the way you hold a fork. I just don't understand why it matters to them. On the flip side, people who completely disregard any social niceties or rules which they deem unnecessary.
I never realized how critical I can be until now... :c
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Outside in a beautiful place in some foreign country surrounded by people I love (and who love me) while listening to good music. c:
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I was a vegetarian for a few years, but I stopped because there are animals products in so many things that it seemed pointless... but I've been thinking about going back to it...

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls ~* Yay or Nay, whatever works for you.
*The Death Penalty ~* Nay.
*Premarital Sex ~* Yay or Nay, it's completely up to you.
*People are inherently good ~* Yay.
*Destiny ~* Nay.
*Done drugs ~* Nay.
*Kissed in the rain ~* Nay. 
*Re-reading a good book ~* Yay. I wish I could erase really good novels from my mind so I could reread them like it was the first time every time. c:

I feel like I wrote a little too much. Oh well haha.


----------



## Caroline

Name: Caroline
Gender: Female
Location: I was born in Philadelphia. If I could go anywhere in the world at the moment, I'd love to travel to Europe again. One of my favorite things to do is explore new cities. I'd have a blast. 
Age: 18. I've been told I act older though? I'm pretty good in social situations, and for some reason, my friends parents always seem to like me a lot. Its kinda funny. I'm also a deep thinker, so maybe that makes me act older than I am. But guys- I'm also a total goof ball when you get to know me 

Myers-Briggs Type: ENFJ
I've been reading about personal theory probably for the past year? One of my coworkers last summer showed it to me, and ever since then I can't get enough of it. It's so interesting! 
Favorite Personality Types: Definitely N's- I particularly love NFs. I love N's because I can have deep conversations with them and they really get me. I love F's because they're sensitive to my feelings, and I'm sensitive to theirs. I find ENFP's a lot of fun to be around. We always get along, and have a blast together. ENFJ's are great too. INFP's and INFJ's are great too, although I think I know fewer of them. 
Least Favorite Personality Types: ST's. No offense, but I find S's rather boring sometimes. ST's are rather hard and SF's can be too sensitive. I like that N's can intrinsically know what I mean, without me having to spell it out. S's don't always get it. 
Other Tests: I've only taken the Myers Briggs
Occupation: I'm a college student... I don't have a job other than being a student at the moment. I'm undecided as a major, but I'd love advice on where to go in life! I think that quest for what I should become kind of drew me to this test in general actually.

Dream Job: Working in NYC as a fashion head of company person, moving around and helping create new ideas for the company, constantly talking to people, planning the companies new slogans and styles, constantly traveling to other countries for business, making a really big impact and changing the world with fashion and style maybe, being successful, being the "brains" behind an organization that does a lot of really awesome stuff and being successful because of that. Leaving a legacy and an impact on my generation....oh, and going to the fancy NYC CEO parties and such heehee.  

About me: I'm an extrovert, I think deeply, I'm a feeler, and I am a very slight J meaning while I prefer organization, I have tons of P personality traits. I'm thoughtful, and I want to make a kick ass difference on the world. I'm a college student and I need help finding out who I am, so I can know what classes to take and what to major in and what field to go into so I can figure myself out. Self discovery is what drew me to the Myers Briggs test. I'm extroverted, fun, goofy, and I love to have a good time. People tell me I'm charmer, and a flirt. I have many friends, and I am a loyal friend. My favorite traits about myself are my iNtuition, my fun loving personality, and my ability to "work the room". I'm also pretty passionate and creative. And while I'm super fun, I'm such a nerd at heart  

Least Favorite Section in the Toy Store: The video game section/ board game section. Haha, I guess I get bored lol 
Collect: Snow Globes from the different places I've traveled to, cool words, essie/OPI nail polish (heehee), shoes/bags, stickers 
Phobias: I'm afraid of not meeting my high expectations on myself, heights, I'm afraid of being alone 
Favorite Food: Imagine whole wheat pasta mixed with fresh vegetables and warm red sauce topped with cheese and served hot. Or maybe a good panini with mozzarella cheese, tomatoes and pesto. ohmygodyum! 
Makes me Happy: "rain drops on roses and whiskers on kittens...." lol. I'm kidding. I get happy when I accomplish something I wanted to do for a long time. I get happy when I work out, and I feel good about myself and my body. I love art and music and when I'm begin creative I'm happy. Exploring makes me happy. So do people and socializing. 
Top 5 Pet Peeves: 1. Texting and talking at the same time. It's so rude. 2. People who don't say what they're thinking and then I feel like they're mad at me. 3. Dumb People. 4. People who are no fun to be around. 5. People who can't take a joke. OR people who don't have a sense of humor in general.
Perfect day: I'm spending the day exploring with people I like a lot, say my best college friends. We may be in a different country. We're eating at cool places, dancing, going to museums, and maybe at the end we meet some cute guys. haha sounds like a blast  
Diet: In general I eat healthy diets. A lot of times, they end up begin vegetarian diets. 

Other: 
God and Souls: Well I'm a redhead, so apparently I don't have a soul. guess I can't answer this one... LOL  
Death Penalty: Undecided 
Premarital Sex: I believe it's okay if you're in a real relationship, and you're actually in love. Like, maybe you'd marry the person in the end.
People are inherently good: Yay 
Drugs: never, and would never want to
Destiny: yah- another good conversation. haha. We'll talk over coffee 
Kissed in the Rain: HOT. bucket lister  
Re-reading a good book: always!


----------



## Mathdino

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Well M and D are the initials of both my real and screen name, so MD's good.**
**- Any nicknames?
**Math, Dino**
* Male/Female/Trans?
**Male


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
From the great State of Maryland, living over in the west. Not really a very interesting story.
I'd probably go to Birmhingham or Liverpool, I'm a bit of an Anglophile.
Age - Explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I've acted anywhere between 5 and 55, my tone and behaviour are constantly shifting.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP. I've known about personality typing for about 2 years, but I never paid much attention until about half a year ago.
* What type do you usually test as?
I've been typed as ISTJ, INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ENFP, and ENTP. Such is the cause of my disdain for personality tests; too black and white.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My best friend's an ISTJ, I enjoy being around ESFJs, INTJs, INFJs, ISTPs... come to think, there aren't really any types I dislike.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Can't remember.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, student.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Upper high school, likely to major in Physics.
What is your dream job?
Theoretical physicist.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
"Brief". Got it. So I'm a pretty stereotypical ENTP, highly energetic, talkative, constantly coming up with ideas but having trouble communicating them, and constantly debating just for the heck of it. I love math, physics, bow ties, Star Trek, Google, philosophy, xkcd, Mafia, pens, dice, clocks, compressed air, lasers, card games, taking things apart, and The Internet. I hate pencils, handwriting (so inefficient), grapefruits, candy, Facebook, Windows 8, losing, Star Wars, and a bunch of other random stuff.
My musical tastes are incredibly varied, including Celtic, symphonic metal, big band, 80's bands, German opera, traditional African music, and very occasionally heavy metal. I also play piano.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Board games!
Do you collect anything?
Fedoras, because they're awesome. 14 and counting. Some are getting kind of worn though so I might have to replace.
What are your phobias?
I don't believe there's a term for it, but I have an extreme aversion to falling backwards. I also have some problems with 'tactile defenciveness' which basically means I don't like being touched.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I believe the following is both sufficiently broad and sufficiently detailed: Chicken.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Idiocy, people practically reading my mind, the Internet repeatedly dying, people getting in my space, and Ad Hominem.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Partially cloudy, one in which I spend most of it either discussing the 'big questions' or completely goofing off.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. One main reason humans evolved is because we started eating meat, why would I go back to the diet of Australopithecus?

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ No friggin idea.
The Death Penalty ~ Yay
Premarital Sex ~ Depends
People are inherently good ~ No idea.
Destiny ~ Nay because quantum mechanics
Done drugs ~ LOLNO
Kissed in the rain ~ Nay
Re-reading a good book ~ Heck yea
*


----------



## InvisibleMonsters

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
 "InvisibleMonsters" (the person who can name the author of this book shall be my hero!) or "D" 
If I should ever come to know anyone here personally, then it would be silly to call me by anything other than my name.  Until then, please refer to the above. Thanks!! 

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
West Virginia. For now, I think that is all that needs divulged in terms of location. *looks around for creepy stalker types* As for the interesting story, sadly, one doesn't really exist. I was born in the state and have resided here for my 22 going on 23 years so far. Perhaps some day, that might change. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would like to pick up and go to the lake. I think I'd pack a picnic, grab a blanket, a good read, and consider me set. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
22 going on 23. Do I think I act my age? Haha. No. I live much more like a grandma shut-in sadly. Also regrettably I wish this were funnier. Instead, it's a little pathetic, right?!

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
My Myers-Briggs personality type is ISTJ and I have only taken up reading personality theory within the past few days. It's fascinating!!

* What type do you usually test as? 
ISTJ. (I took the test a few times...you know...just to be certain) 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Errrrmmmm....I'll have to get back to you on that one.... 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your result
....More tests??? Sweet!! I'll have to get on taking those. (p.s.--it's big kid quizzes and I love that!!) 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed
Presently unemployed. It's miserable. MUST ....find...job...soon!!!! 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I did extremely well in high school as far as grades and GPA went. I am certified to be a vampire. haha. (phlebotomist for those curious) I went to college, but so many factors came in to play, so I have not been able to finish. I will finish, though. I simply have to because failure isn't an option. It's been a great cause of depression/frustration for me that I did not complete it the first time correctly.

What is your dream job?
My dream job is to go into education administration.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum
I would describe myself as overly analytical, brutally honest, and particular. I don't play well with others. I have a pretty dry sense of humor, but I crack myself up on the inside and really, I think that's all that matters.  I have what I would consider two very close friends and I love my family. I admire others who are able to form multiple relationships among others, but that's just too much work for me. Not to mention, people tend to get offended by things I might say. I don't try to come across as an Ice Queen, but I guess that's just the way it goes. The people who know me, know me really really well. I guess around them I'm more of a puddle than glacier. haha. Anyways, I'm not going at keeping things short and sweet. I'm afraid of leaving out anything that might be a key point. (my notebooks were always at least colorful from excessive highlighting) From this forum, I hope to gain more insight to myself, as well as, attempt to understand others better. It's nice to know I'm not the only odd duck in the pond.  (seems to me everyone has a tad bit of an ugly duckling complex....just waiting to be swans) 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store
Puzzles, Cards, Board games. 
Do you collect anything
Journals. Books. Movies. Old cards. Movie tickets or tickets in general. (at one point and time--lighters....another was maps)
What are your phobias?
Failure. I can't stand the thought of not living up to that whole quote un-quote potential. In turn, this paralyzes me sometimes. I also really dislike spiders. The dark is kinda spooky, too. Maybe not so much the dark itself, but more what might lurk in it....
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
My favorite food is pasta. In any form, it's just so darn tasty!! (especially bowtie. It's pasta with personality)
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Hearing rain falling on an old tin roof. Pillows. Spending time chatting about something more extravagant than the weather. Playing cards. Watching the Goonies. I don't do this often but.... *squeeee* 
What are your top five pet peeves
1. People who cannot seem to chew with their mouths closed. YUCK!
2. People who cry constantly in public. Hellooooo....if you aren't try out for a soap opera, can you please try and contain that for at least like a sec? Sheesh.
3. People who obsess over technology and refuse to spend a moment away from cell phones. (i.e.-texting while out to dinner with others=rude!)
4. People who refuse to admit their flaws to themselves
5. When people throw birthday parties for their pets and demand everyone attending bring the pet a present. I get loving your fur babies, but that's just too extreme. 
What would a perfect day be like for you
I wouldn't have to wake up until 9:00am. That is just such a good time to start the time. The house would already be clean and laundry done. A nice cup of coffee ready and waiting for me. The weather outside would be sunny, but not the kind of sun that causes all the extra glare. Just a soft sunny. Slight cool breeze. Day at the park. Yep. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, please. Thanks.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay. 
The Death Penalty: Nay. 
Premarital sex: Yay. (Saying anything else here would be entirely too hypocritical)
People are inherently good: Nay. People are more bad than good. The challenge of life is to become good despite the odds. 
Destiny: Yay. I suppose.
Done drugs: Yay. Once and only once. Poor poor decision making skills on my part.
Kissed in the rain: Yay. 
Re-reading a good book: Nay. Not often do I feel the need to read a book a second time. There are exceptions to this rule, but not many.
*


----------



## trailblazer

Personal~​
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Even though my username is hacer todo con amor, I'd like to be called blazing. Cuz, you know, I am.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
India, and I still live here. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
 The biggest library in the world. I absolutely LOVE reading and learning, and a place filled with knowledge about anything and everything I could possibly be interested in would be the best freaking place EVER.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
17 going on 18. I don't think I've ever acted my age, simply because I don't think my age determines how I act. When I am bursting with questions about anything and everything, and am full of ideas, I am little child. When I'm brain storming, I am like the grave, serious scientist. When I am melancholic, I am like the depressed 25 year old misunderstood emo artist. Oh well. Different age at different times.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENxP. 50% T, 50% F. I first came to know about MBTI three years back, but my interest in it grew just recently. 

* What type do you usually test as? 
Mostly ENFP and ENTP, but I've also been typed as INFP sometimes. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ENTP! God, they are such exciting people! Always bursting with ideas, always up for a challenge, always up for a debate. Talking to them gives me a thrill like no other, and when I am with them, the abundance of amazing ideas and possibilities charges the air around me. Sure, they can be hella competitive, and can be arrogant, but it's a part of their awesomeness. 
My least favourite would have to be ESTJs. All the order, the rules, the narrow-mindedness piss me off. God, such buzzkills. At least the ones I've been around.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your result?
Enneagram. 4w5, 7w8, 9w8. Seems more accurate than MBTI. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed. Am a student.


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Am still in high school. When I go to college, I am going to major in Comp Science and Mathematics. 

What is your dream job?
Aaah, I dunno. Everything I do takes me a step closer to finding that out, though. But yeah. It's elusive as of now. :/


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
My curiosity and creativity define me. I am always looking for answers, and innovating. I love knowing _why things happen._I love brain storming. If you want to spot me, you should look for the girl with a fire in her eyes. I love learning, and using my knowledge to help people. But I am dormant too. For hours and hours, I'll be staring into space _thinkingbroodingimagining,_and suddenly, like a drop of rain in the desert, I'll burst out and have my (quite loud) eureka moment. And this is where you see the fire. 
I hope to meet people who love who they are and are authentic, and excited, and will _laughcrybitchdebatedancebethemselves _with me. I hope to learn more about myself, so that I can* improve and become a more developed individual.
*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Stuffed animals!! So CUDDLY! 

Do you collect anything?
Dries leaves, different kinds of paper, useable waste. I make greeting cards from (apparently useless) waste.

What are your phobias?
Blood, bugs, lizards, gore. Er, darkness.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
So many!! But I'll pick one. Chicken kathi kebabs. It's an Indian dish. Mouthwatering kebabs wrapped in a roll. If you ever watch me eat it, you'll know my orgasm state face. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Mathematics, food, the smell of the mud after the first rain, summer, debates, books, painting, writing, playing the guitar, singing badly...

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Self righteous people.
2. Controlling people.
3. Judgmental people.
4. Ditzy people.
5. Winter.
Ah. I seem to have a lot of problems with people. Must learn to adapt.


What would a perfect day be like for you?
The day I wake up and live like it's my last day on earth.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, but I eat only white meat. I love chicken. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Nope. 
The Death Penalty: Yes. For rapists and sociopaths.
Premarital sex:  Yes.
People are inherently good: Choices, choices. All of us have power. How we use it is up to us. So, neutral? It's not my place to decide how one uses the power they have.
Destiny: No. Our choices, and our choices alone, decide the path our life takes. When the path chosen by us intersects someone else's path, we meet them. *It is our choices, far more than our abilities, that determine who we are. - J K Rowling.*​Done drugs: Never. Not interested.
Kissed in the rain: Nope. BUT IT WILL HAPPEN SOMEDAY!
Re-reading a good book: Yes! Books are my life. The Kite Runner. Most. Powerful. Book. I've. Ever. Read.


----------



## wrenlet

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Wren is good.

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Chicago, but now I’m a student elsewhere. There really isn’t an interesting story behind it.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Somewhere beautiful, warm, and peaceful. I am, like, UBER burned out from school at the moment.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I’m 20-ish, but I always feel older. I often feel like an old soul in a young body.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm a strong INFP. I used to be even more of a textbook INFP when I was younger, but I’ve definitely grown personality-wise, I think. I've become more realistic about life, which is kind of sad to me, but I think it's better in the end. I also use my calendar and keep track of things like a boss, although I still have ditz moments and forget things.

* What type do you usually test as?
Consistently INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I LOVE INFJs. All of my closest friends that I’ve made in the past few years have been INFJs. I also adore ENFPs—my childhood best friend is one, and many people I admire have turned out to be ENFPs. In terms of types I don't mesh well with, every person I’ve had major conflict with has turned out to be an ISTJ, but generally I think they are quite delightful, lovely people, especially if they have a quirky sense of humor. I also find many ESTJs to be terrifying. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I think my enneagram is 9w1? I can’t remember.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Technically employed. I work for beans at the student newspaper, but mostly I’m just a student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Current undergrad, studying English and linguistics.

What is your dream job?
A children’s/YA literature editor, but my advisor equated one’s chances of becoming one to becoming a rock star, so…


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I do really care about people. People also always tell me that they feel peaceful around me, so I guess I’m peaceful, too. I identify myself as a Christ-follower, a dreamer, a creative soul, a bookworm, and a lover of all things nerdy. I also have a persistent silly streak.

I guess I'm mainly interested in chatting with different people and learning their perspectives, how they think, etc. I also wouldn't mind some INFP comraderie. Confession: I've never met another INFP. Not that I've been aware of, anyway.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I always thought the Klutz craft kits were the COOLEST things ever. I am totally into crafts.

Do you collect anything?
Sea glass. 

What are your phobias?
I can’t really think of any right now.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Asking me to pick a favorite food is like asking me to pick a favorite child!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What?

What are your top five pet peeves?
-Rubbernecking
-Omitting the Oxford comma
-Common grammar mistakes
-When people are obnoxiously ignorant and disregard others
-Nails scratching against carpet or some other cloth-ish material

^So… kind of an eclectic mix.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I would love to spend a day with all of my loved ones somewhere peaceful, like a cabin in the mountains or by the sea. There would be lots of reading, chatting, laughing, eating, and tea-sipping involved.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I tend to gravitate towards eating a vegetarian diet, but I have no special affiliation with either.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yep!
The Death Penalty: I haven’t made up my mind on this one.
Premarital Sex: Not for me.
People are inherently good: I would like to think so.
Destiny: God’s plan. 
Done drugs: Does coffee count?
Kissed in the rain: Yeah. It’s kind of overrated.
Re-reading a good book: OMGYESIT’SMYFAVORITE. It’s like traveling back and time and revisiting memories and feelings you haven’t experienced since you were 12. It’s so great.


----------



## Jacqueline827

Personal - Jacqueline is my name (others call me Jackie). don't care which one you call me; Female; Born and raised in the US; 17 y/o

Personality - ISTJ; been looking into it for a a little over a week. Since I was constantly going to this site, I decided to make an account.

Favorites: ones that are pretty laid back, people who are a little reserved like me but sill fun to be around with, creative, and be spontaneous at times (ESTJ and ISTP are good examples). 

Least Favs: I guess a lot of the external personalities lol (no offense). I mean, I know everyone is different and the personalities don't exactly how each person is. But I'm just not the type of person who is people - oriented. I tend to have a small group of friends. 

Occupation: Unemployed; Honestly I have no idea what I want to do for sure for college. At first I was thinking administrative stuff (but that seems kinda boring to do), then I was thinking of being a Medical Lab Tech (but I'm not the best at science). Sooo who knows?

About ME : Well I would describe myself as unconventional. When you know me more, my weirdness will just manifest even more lol. I put myself out sometimes but it's awkward because most people think I'm weird. Either they don't except me to be silly because I'm really reserved around people I don't know. Or it's the fact that I have dry humor. I LOVE to help people though. I volunteer a lot. And I try to respect everyone and be nice but I will confront things, if I have to. And I love to just hangout with a small group of people and do random funny stuff.

OTHER OTHER:
God and Souls - YAY
Death Penalty - NAY
Premarital SEX- NAY
People are inherently good - YAY
Destiny - NAY
Done Drugs - NAY
Kissed in the Rain - NAY
Re-reading a good book - HECK NO.


----------



## GreenLeaf

*Personal ~*


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Greenleaf, please.
** Male/Female/Trans?* Female. Never doubt about it.


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was born and live in a small, third-world country in Asia. Someone named it "The Land of Ignorance" and I have to agree.


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
When I was younger, I thought I acted older than my age because I read a lot of books and knew more than my classmates. Now I think I act younger than my age because I make a lot of mistakes and fail to realize it until a few years later.






*Personal(ity) ~*
The test usually yields ISTP. I began to read about personality theory just a few weeks ago because someone in my friend's circle tweeted about it. Before that I would just take a test, see the result, and that's all. I've never really thought how it works deeply until I saw someone did; and I was quite impressed.
I was involved more in Enneagram because it's popular tool among my friends who are interested in personality development. I was introduced to it about 6 years ago. I immediately identified myself as Type 5 without any single doubt. I read a few books on Enneagram. But my interest stops at applying the theory to myself only. I barely attempt to explain people around me using any personality theory. (I tried once but I didn't think it worked.)
And because I don't type people around me, I don't know what types are my favorite. What I know is I prefer people who leave some space for me. I don't like people who cross my personal border.




*Occupation ~*
I'm a depressed graduate science student.
My dream job is manga translator. You see how much I hate my life?




*About You ~*
** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I think the lesson of my life is to learn to be happy with myself. I never doubted my potential until I hit the wall and started to sink. Somehow I don't feel there is something I can proudly talk about myself. I didn't know it's hard to love myself until I lost it. It's sad, but I appreciate it as the lesson I would take my whole life to learn.
I hope to learn more about myself and what can I do to improve my living among people. Reading what people of the same type express themselves can reflect something I myself cannot see. I have no interest in typing other people. My mind alone is enigmatic enough for me.




*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Games. Toys with lots of removable part.
*Do you collect anything?* I'm a fan of a certain manga series and I collect many things related to it.
*What are your phobias?* None. High place makes me feel like I might fall down anytime, though.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Stir-fried, top on hot rice, topped with sunny-side fried egg. Poke the yolk and mix it well with everything before you eat.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Good black coffee. Nice weather. Unexpected event in a good way. Friendly chat with stranger (makes me feel the world is a better place.)
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Person in front of me walks too slow--that's just one but I can't think of anything else now.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Good food I make myself. Done everything boring I have to do yesterday. Play some games. Good coffee. No headache.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both. Actually I eat anything. I won't fuss about veg if it's only thing I have, and vice versa.




*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls* - I'm not interested in answering this question. (This doesn't mean I'm saying no to God and souls.) What I can't stand is extremists.
*The Death Penalty* - NO.
*Premarital Sex* - Yay. Why not? I don't see what's wrong with this.
*People are inherently good* - Maybe? I think goodness is subjective.
*Destiny* - There are things one can change and things one cannot change. Destiny might fall into 'things one cannot change' catagory, but I don't think it controlls 100% of a person's life.
*Done drugs* - Nay. Interesting but wouldn't worth risk.
*Kissed in the rain* - Nay.
*Re-reading a good book* - YES. Good book always give you something, especially when reading at different stage of life.


----------



## HONOURIA

Name: Honouria
Female

Location: Transplant from Ontario/New York State/Ohio/Washington, DC/ Ottawa to finally Nova Scotia (12 years now)

If I could live anywhere in the world I would probably live where I am, but move to the ocean side, and then have temporary living arrangements in Europe (Italy, Spain, France, Morocco).

How old am I – I feel closer to 90 than my own age, which is considerably younger than that.

My MBTI type is INTJ, and I find it essentially correct, and test that type consistently. I find the SF’s difficult due to the effusive or chaotic emotional states that make me uncomfortable, or the EJ’s who try to dictate to me (and the world!)

My enneagram type is 5 with a wing of 4, and a tri-type of 5-4-9, and an instinctive of sp (self-preservation.)

My college major was psychology, which was chosen when I hadn’t the slightest idea what I could or should be as I had no concept of who I was. Consequently it wasn't used. I would never choose that major today. What would I choose now? Hm…probably English, medicine, anthropology, or archeology.
Dream job: poet or fantasy fiction serial author.

Favourite section in the toy store: admiring chess boards.
I collect nothing – in fact, I despise knic-knacs. They are dust collectors and I am too lazy tolive with them.
Phobic – Hm…I never had any until I went to Switzerland, where they had sculpted an ice maze for tourists to walk through. I have ever since not felt entirely comfortable in tunnels.
Pet peeves: Loud, manipulative bullies, or prima donnas a.k.a. divas.

I am a foodie. My favourite food would be found in a Moroccan or Lebanese restaurant. I probably wouldn’t be able to eat for a week afterwards! Their food when prepared from scratch takes a long time, but it is outstanding. My taste is eclectic and I enjoy foods from all over the world – which means I eat meat and other wonderful tasting items.

God and souls – yay
Death penalty – it depends
Premarital sex – it depends
People are inherently good – No. This is why we enculturate children.
Destiny – maybe
Done drugs – I wore flowers in my hair in 1970
Kissed in the rain – I don’t tell
Re-reading Tolkien right now; the third of the trilogy.


----------



## 4sofie5

Sofie,female,single/widow, heterosexual , Virginia, 45, enfp, currently managing stuff from my house/former therapist, masters degree in counseling/almost finished one in English - long story. Stumbled upon this site par chance...have had a lot of major life events happen recently- major- major. Feel like I'm at a crossroads- looking for direction, maybe meeting interesting people, insight...trying to extend myself as I have been isolating due to these situations...that's kind of a little for now...sofie


----------



## Kismeta

*Personal*

*Name *
Danya

*Male/Female/Trans*
Female

*Location *
I was born in Shreveport, Louisiana. Moved every five years of my life, and somehow ended up in Texas, half an hour away from Shreveport.
As to where I would go if I could be anywhere at this present moment, I was going to say Ireland, but then some dude said 'freaking outer space', and I realized... he's so right.

*Age*
21. I always tell people, sometimes I feel like I'm 12, and other times I feel like I'm 30, and sometimes within the same 20 seconds. This tends to elicit either amused laughter or nervous, uncomfortable behavior. It's fun to see which one.


*Personal(ity)*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP. Although I've taken the test multiple times, and have read about the different types off and on, I'm pretty wet around the ears in regards to the whole thing.

*What type do you usually test as?*
I recently switched from an ENFP to an INFP, and feel the switch is much more aligned with me as a person. Though I can see how I might cross over between the two in certain areas.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I tend to admire something about every type, but I adore IxTx types, especially INTJs. They tend to be fascinating, and if not brilliant, very intelligent. And intelligence is sexy.
If I don't like being around someone it usually isn't because of a personality type, but an off-putting characteristic that person tends to exhibit, most of which can happen across type constraints. Arrogance, dishonesty, lack of compassion, etc.


*Occupation*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
AAS, dual major in multimedia and webmastering.

*What is your dream job?*
Music creator and producer, with some 'artist' and writer on the side.


*About You*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
The thought of describing myself feels a bit weird. I'm just a person. I write music and poems and half-finished short stories. I take photos, I draw pictures. I'm compelled by longing to create, but I lack discipline, so I feel I'm never quite where I would like to be. I like window gazing, and having -- sometimes hour long -- internal conversations with myself so I can actually communicate my thoughts to the world in a way that doesn't sound like garbled up, abstract word vomit. I like mugs and wildflowers and useless information. I can go from serious to silly quite breezily. I sing to my coffee because I like the idea of it tasting all the better for it, and I don't like bananas after they start to smell like bananas. You know?
I suppose I came here because I'd like to understand people a bit more. The way they tick has always been a subject of intrigue for me, so I thought I'd poke around this particular aspect and see what I can learn. This seemed like a friendly place to attempt that.


*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Stuffed animals.

*Do you collect anything?
*Strange or interesting coffee mugs.

*What are your phobias?
*Heights. But I'm a bit squiggly about it. You can put me on top of a mile high rock face and I'll be fine, but don't put me on a ladder.

*Some of the things that give you jollies?
*Word games. Bluebirds. Coffee. 16-bit music. Cellos. Thrift stores.

*What are your top five pet peeves?
*Arrogance.
When people are repetitiously over dramatic about the drama in their life. Your vampiric emotion sucking violates my chill.
When the names Leonardo Da Vinci and Leonardo DiCaprio get mixed up.
When someone's changing the volume on the television and they stop on an odd number that's not five.
When truth or beauty is cheapened by contrived expression.


*Other Other -- Yea or Nay?*

*God and Souls
*Yea.

*The Death Penalty
*Nay.

*Premarital Sex
*Isn't worth the likely problems.

*People are inherently good
*Nay.

*Destiny
*Yea and Nay.

*Done drugs
*Does anesthesia count? That was fun.

*Kissed in the rain
*Nay.

*Re-reading a good book
*Nay. Too many unread ones to occupy my time.


----------



## psychonautic

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Ray

* Male

Location - Originally born in the Philippines. Moved to the USA when I was a child. I consider myself American.
If I could teleport anywhere in the world right now, I would go to Hawaii. The culture there seems so laid back and care-free.

Age - I am 24 years old. I feel I act my age.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INFP. I have been reading about this stuff for about a couple of months now.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP, sometimes ISFP or INFJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorites: ENFJs, ESTPs, other INFs, Least favorites are: ESTJs, ISTJs.




Occupation ~ Registered Nurse

Unemployed/Looking (barely graduating as of this post)

Bachelors of Science in Nursing

Community Health/Public Health Nurse. Or Outpatient Mental Health/Drug Rehab Nurse


About You ~

As of right now, I feel like I am an aimless dreamer. Despite having a degree, part of me is not sure if this is what I want. I am shy, but can be a dynamic individual once I am comfortable with people. I can put on an extrovert mask when necessary. I release stress by sleeping, reading books, playing video games, browsing the web, working out, and spending time with my close friends and family. I am not a fan of alcohol or tobacco, but have drank during social gatherings. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Action Figures/Video Games
Do you collect anything? Video Games, Books, Movies
What are your phobias? Dying, and bugs. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Cheeseburgers and Fries
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hanging out with friends, eating really good food, watching an awesome movie, going on a date, working out hard.
What are your top five pet peeves? infomercials, fake people, and try-hards
What would a perfect day be like for you? Might be inappropriate.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Not proven, but I live like they do.
The Death Penalty- Nope
Premarital Sex- Sure, Marriage is not necessary for a meaningful relationship
People are inherently good- not all
Destiny- Create your own
Done drugs- experimented only
Kissed in the rain- no
Re-reading a good book- I've done this. Some books mean differently depending on where you are in life.
*


----------



## Quire

Personal ~

* Name - Quire, or Aim
- Reason is my name on iscribble, and on many other websites. An old nickname of mine, pretty accurate though I guess abuse of a language I know little about, is A-Ano! c:

* Male/Female/Trans?

ouo lmfao lmfao lmfao 

Location 
Born in Toronto, live in toronto.

I would have an answer for that, a week , or even a few months ago. I guess an answer would be; if this getting to a place does mean I am instantly conveyed or given the means to be conveyed there; I would like to go to a place which tells me once and for all what route I need to take in my life to make the most of my abilities and life itself. 

Or find a mentor. Or both.

Allan Watts five years ago.

/choked 
Age 

I'm twenty one and forget it constantly. I don't know what 'acting my age' is, but if it means dressing in a way which conforms to what is socially acceptable or attractive, then no. Both fish-nets and classy flow shirts are beyond me; raver pants and short shorts are far too much effort. Color coordinated lazy attire is mine. And interaction-wise? I am limited in topics, and attempt to speak of me of recent goings-ons or movie stars and you have surpassed me in all ways. I still enjoy the casual romp on the swings if I need to let energy out. So I suppose I may be classified as immature. 



Personal(ity) ~

I've been researching up on Myers Briggs for a long time, though been looking back into it only for a month or so, not sure. I've tested as an ISTP, INTP, INFP, INFJ, and an ENFP.

I would suppose I'm an ENFP because though I tire of people and my speaking tends to be a defense mechanism or a way to get attention (I enjoy attention but do not so much enjoy conversation or find as many things funny as my friends do though I do adore comedy though that has naught to do with introversion or extroversion OOPS), the fact I enjoy attention may be a sign that I am an extrovert, even as I prefer not to speak.

Then again I live so much in my internal world. Though I do enjoy my friends, when I feel okay talking to them. And there is one person I can stand around me even when I'm like that. 

IDK, IDK.

I'll just say extrovert. 

I usually test as INFP though. And my opposite test had me a ESTJ. So I don't know. AHHH.

I don't know.

I'm not comfortable around a lot of people, though I like chatting with them and making them happy, they usually make me uncomfortable, unhappy, and tired. Well- they don't make me that way, not at all. It's all me- not them. It's just I get tired out by being in the presence of most people. There, hope that makes more sense. But I'm happy to cause happiness and listen when I'm useful! I'm sure there are some I'm less comfy around then others. Like me and my mom argue a lot. But that's because we each have valid points; I'm just bad at looking like I'm listening. I answer too fast.

Most of my tests put me as Curious, Investigative, and Aut... with high Autonomy. My eanagram test had me at 5w4???


Occupation ~

Semi Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

School of Experiential Education<-- Best Highschool, worth two hour commute. 

Art and Design Foundations, Centennial College<-- Interesting.

What is your dream job?

I'm in knots. An Author, be it in writing or comics, or a psychologist. Or a philosopher. I think it'd be writing or psychology; either or because I'm so dedicated once I apply myself. Oh dear.

About You ~

Hello! I'm not sure why I'm doing all this. I guess deep down it might be to find someone I can get along with? In twenty years I've found one person I can stand being around when I'm in my reclusive state, which is very tiring for them to handle and really awkward for me. I'd like to maybe get another friend, or more then one, who I can somehow get along with. I'm a very tiring person, though. I'm selfish, low ego, quick to self criticism. I am very careful. I have a very bad memory and have a difficulty concentrating. I'm anxious, and uncertain on most matters. My main interests are roleplay, original characters, drawing, reading, writing, I use to enjoy cosplay. I watch anime now and then, as well as cartoons, but not so much now. I get bored fast, because I'm not exactly the most interesting person in the world. I say this due to fact; I'm actually, other then talking about humanity and characters, not too much of a conversationalist! I could draw on topics, I suppose, but I get really tired doing it. I do try, though! I'm interested in how people are, and really want to help, if I can. I like fairness in situations and reality not to be ignored, but I still want to be a comfort. I don't believe in good and evil, as they're point of view, and believe everyone has equal worth untouched by what they've done. I don't mind others views on such things, as long as they don't act out on their alternate views in a violent fashion or some such thing. I think a lot, and enjoy sharing my thoughts as long as they make sense and have a productive endpoint I guess, I suppose. My biggest dreams in the world are to have a career which I find fulfilling and through which I can feed the world and my life, to have friends who get along with me and don't mind me at the same time as me not being tired;;; oh I sound so rude um;;;, and to get over my self esteem issues. ouo 

Oops is that too much information I apologize;;;


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't know! Stuffed animals or balls, I guess. Maybe bikes? But that was more as a kid. Scooters all the way! 
Do you collect anything? Old character profiles of mine. And costume like clothes. I used to collect /everything/. From beanie babies to rocks to everything.
What are your phobias? I don't know.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. ... Layers of cheese finely spiced with the best of the kitchen selection. This mixture, both untouched spice and cheese, melted into a perfection of sauce within a pot, before the final ingredients are added. Almost all, but not quite. In the end, the sauce is added, the divine mixture, to the sphaghetti, so that both together create what could not be alone. Alfredo pasta, one of the finest pieces of cuisine I have ever tasted, never have made, but always day dream of. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? George Carlin, Whose line is it anyway, and many other comediens! As by way of book, Terry Pratchett, J.K Rowling, and many others serve up the giggles! 
What are your top five pet peeves? Being ignored, not being told when I have made an error, making errors, being interupted, not being useful
What would a perfect day be like for you? That's private. u u o//
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat diet but I wish I was a vegetarian. My taste buds win out, though I'm always guilty. But guilt doesn't really solve anything, so. ; 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I don't know.
The Death Penalty- I don't agree with it but we're overpopulated so idk. <- That was horrible of me wasn't it;
Premarital Sex- Idk. A comedy show- That 70's show- said it ruined some of the excitement, so LOL I ... guessss..? I have no idea.
People are inherently good<- Good is a judgement.
Destiny<- Idk.
Done drugs<- Never.
Kissed in the rain<- I don't think so.
Re-reading a good book<- I hesitate to swear, but fuck yes.


----------



## janemarple

somedaydream said:


> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> About me...I feel like I'm finding myself after wearing a mask of someone else for almost 30 years.. I'm sure that sounds crazy, but discovering my type changed everything. I fell into a life that was so far off from who I am, that I actually forgot the real me. I'm just now getting in touch with that person that I abandoned so many years ago. I love to write. I'm finishing up a course with the Institute of Children's Lit. and am seriously thinking about becoming a Life Coach. I love helping people to see their potential. I LOVE music!! Some of my favorite artists are Sarah McLachlan, Bob Schneider - unsigned out of Austin, TX - check him out, James Taylor, Jason Mraz, Paolo Nutini, Jack Johnson and I LOVE Season 7's 3rd runner up - Jason Castro!! It's a small obsession.  I also love Michael Jackson, and was saddened by his untimely passing!
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Art section
> Do you collect anything? Coffee Mugs
> What are your phobias? Claustrophobic and maybe not a phobia, but I hate parties where there is lots of small talk/chit-chat Yuck!!
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. I can't pick one thing. LOVE Mexican, Hot dogs, Hamburgers, Peach Ice Cream, I could go on and on...
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? Discussing personality type and anything Jason Castro!
> What are your top five pet peeves? Arrogance; materialism; unfairness; rudeness; slow drivers!!
> What would a perfect day be like for you? To have a healthy balance of work I love and quality time at home with my family.
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I love both.


bob scheider is great! and i am with you on the coffee mug collection ^_^. I know this is super old, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## concerningyourcurtains

*concerningyourcurtains, they are pretty nice*

*Personal ~*

*Name*
My name is Pauli, my username is all deep and symbolic and actually about my new curtains.

*Male/Female/Trans?
*Male

*Location
*I live in Finland, grew in a rural town and this year I moved into Oulu megapolis (jk, it's small and smelly).
If I could be anywhere right now, I don't know... my apartment is roomy and there's sunshine peeking from the windows. The summer is finally getting here 

*Age*
I'm 19, and I believe that most of my life I've behaved older, way older. Or at least aloof, haha. That's what exclusion by just not living within a meeting distance with a lot people does. And I'm all dreamy and read more than ran as a kid... It's all good though. I suppose I act my age, solately I've actually cherished my inner child 



*Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I tested as *INFP* a year from now, and it actually felt like coming home... Reading the descriptions I didn't feel so weird and alone, it made so much sense, I felt like I belong, and all that from just a funny personality test. I've been reading more or less from there on, lately I've been asking my friends to do the test. And I've had a few interesting conversations about the cognitive functions with an INTP friend of mine ^^
*
What type do you usually test as?
*It has always been INFP. But then, I didn't do that many tests. I did a few and then I believe I went to the theory behind the tests so I could decide, or rather, evaluate on my own.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I have a lot of NF friends, almost exclusively, and especially I love hanging around with ENFP's. I feel we compliment each other well and well, they are a blast to have around. I believe there is some common ground to be found with every passing person, but some more aggressive ESTJ's and the like give me a headache, or like people seem to say around here, drain my strenght and soul and peace and harmony.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I haven't, I actually just made this user account so I could post to the enneagram forums and get some help from people to type me ^^



*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?
*I'm a student, studying to be a social counselor, but I don't know... now I just posted some applications to get a summer job and wind it from there.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*High school, or upper secondary school. Graduated the top of my class, hee hee he. hehehehhhe. There's acutally only much you can do with those papers so I try to get the most out them, hence the laugh.

*What is your dream job?
*Haha, Mel Gibson-like teacher from the Dead Poets Society for sure! That guy is just like, throwing feelings all around him with no second though and inspiring, spreading the art of arts in an artsy artillery. Maybe he is an ENFP? The character, not the actor..


*About You ~*
Well I was severely depressed and under something grassy for a long time, and add to that that I've always been more on the melancholy side... But these past few months, I've learned a lot. About life and myself. Those two correlate, by the way. Life is what you make it, and I am me, sure, in all my ego and glory, but still just a passing breeze in the wind. Ah. No. Let's try this again.

Lately I've taken it to my own hands to open my eyes and what is going on around me, and it's not all good, but beauty needs ugliness to be, does it not? I've had my share of... consuming dominant feeling, let's put it that way, and I'm just trying to make the most of every day.

Deep down I'm optimistic, cheerful, easy going and not so brought down by everyday things. Eh. Also procrastinating, lonely more often than not, and always looking for something bigger than the life I'm living. I know I'm funny and I don't your laughter to evaluate me (that's a joke *teehee*)

I'm really bad at expressing myself in strict sense of words... like in, when posting work applications I can't help it, sometimes I post these stupid jokes in those little paragraphs. I like to think that I just make the evaluaters day a little brighter, but I guess that has cost me a job or two, haha. But it's all good. I think it's better to just put yourself out there, instead of stressing about every syllable leaving your mouth. Usually people can figure out what you mean, and it IS about what you mean, not how you say it.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I don't know, maybe I'll visit one and find out ^^
*Do you collect anything?
*Vinyls and cool stuff.
*What are your phobias?
*Closed spaces and some social anxiety
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Hahaha, well, there are these cheese cakes my gradma used to make. The bottom is made from these crunchy cookies that are all good on their own, but then you put this jelly-like stuffing on THAT, and then you put some shiny and sweet something on THAT, and finish with fresh fruit on the top and tada, there's a cheese cake. I'm really not that good at cooking and ingredients and the like, but each bite tasted like a fresh piece of a cheerful summer cloud. And it melts, no, it explodes into silky vapors of tastes so great and many, that it's impossible to name them all so you just have to sum them up. Good. Great. Awesome. Incredibidulous.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Nice people who do nice things, and just something funny. Especially when they think that no one sees them, like they are just doing them just for the heck of it. Example, someone exiting a quiet store, but instead of stepping out the store like a reasonable normal person they spin in a 360 fashion and waddle away.
*What are your top five pet peeves?
*I don't if I can name five, well.. disorganized tables, even though it tends to go there... some one saying "this rappers sucks" because of their voice, I mean come on, what can you do to your _voice_? Your own _sound_? Then there's people not paying their debts, instead they get more loan. People who can't seem to have a laugh. And judgy faces. Ok, that's five.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Waking up when the body and mind naturally do, then walking naked to the coffee maker and make some basic, ordinary and tasty coffee. No responsibilities to fulfill, just take it from there... those are the best days. Days when anything can happen, maybe nothing special will, but that's in the eye of the looker. And even then, so what, it was a perfect day to dream away 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I can roll with both.

*Other Other ~*

*God and Souls*
I don't know about God, but there might be somethig in the soul 
*The Death Penalty
*Nay
*Premarital Sex
*Yes
*People are inherently good
*I don't think there is an absolute truth here, I see it more as a choice... I'll get back to you on this one
*Destiny
*We make one
*Done drugs
*Yess
*Kissed in the rain
*Nno
*Re-reading a good book
*Anyday, all day, next one


----------



## Hanako13

Hi everyone, thought I'd join in on this.* 

Personal ~​
* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Online, I prefer the name "Hanako". Being quite security-focused, I won't disclose my real name.*
- Any nicknames?  *Hana, or just Hanako.*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I live in the UK, always have. I'd like to go to Japan or China, I'm fond of the language and culture there.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Again, I'm too paranoid to reveal my exact age, but I will say I'm under 16. Everyone I meet always says I act as if I'm older, though.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm an INTJ, and I've been reading for about 2-3 months.*

* What type do you usually test as? *I've never tested as anything other than INTJ!*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *ExFPs can really annoy me, especially as I've been surrounded by them for my whole life so far. As narcissistic as it sounds, my favourite types are INTJ, INTP and ISTJ.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I'm Enneagram type 5w6, and Big 5 type RCOEI.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Student.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *No majors yet, but I plan to do Mathematics and Science.*

What is your dream job? *I'd love to be a research mathematician. Although I love Science, Maths is my passion.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I'm a bit strange, sometimes cold, always analytical. I love school and learning, with Maths as my number 1 subject by far! I play the piano, have composed some songs, and I enjoy watching anime such as Death Note, Hetalia and listening to Vocaloid music. I play video games when I have time; my favourite series is the Legend of Zelda. After being drawn back to these forums time after time during research, I decided to create an account and get stuck in.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The Pokemon section! Or the electronic toys.*
Do you collect anything? *Nothing I can think of.*
What are your phobias? *I'm scared of moths and hate dogs. I'm not scared of dogs, I just really dislike them.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I probably live on packet ramen, sweets and chocolate! I'm a terrible cook, so packet ramen is the best I can do before I burn things.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *I had to look up what "jollies" are, but from what I found, the question is asking what gives me pleasure. I love working on new projects, which are usually IT and computer or maths related, and finding out new snippets of information.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who talk for hours about nothing, people who say I "must be a robot with such high test scores", empty compliments, people who pretend to ignore me, faulty internet connections.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Staying at home on the computer, eating sweets, and finishing an awesome project.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both in moderation.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty* Yay*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay


----------



## Beingedie

Hi, I'm Edie, a female. I was born in Philadelphia and raised in New York City. If I could get up and go anywhere in the world, today it would be the countryside of Italy or France.


----------



## melecity

Personal ~​
*Name: Mindy/min

Female

Location - Springfield, MO; grew up in Smithville, MO; now live in Charlottesville, VA where I was recently accepted into UVA
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? : Life is made up of who your around -I would definitely go to my best friend's house.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I am 22 -I almost certainly act my age; I like to hang out with my friends and usually am studying if not with friends -apartment is a mess, etc...




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?: INTP or ENFP depending on mood or something (idk what it depends on) I've been reading on MBTI since high school so 6 years or so?

* What type do you usually test as?: again, INTP or ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I seem to end up around a lot of INTPs and ENTJs

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I don't remember...



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed/student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Just received AS in Chemistry and AA in Liberal Arts -am transferring to UVA for a 5 year B/MT in Chemistry Education

What is your dream job? Something that makes people smile and encourages them to become greater than what they think they are -not necessarily limited to teaching.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 

I think by reading some of what's here you'll get a good idea two both sides of myself. I really just like to meet people and network -it's the best thing I've learned to do in the last year or two.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals or video games

Do you collect anything? Jackets/hoodies, video game artwork

What are your phobias? Spiders, needles, lack of freedom in what I spend my time doing

Describe your favourite food until you drool: Recently had something called Beef Carpaccio at a Japanese restaurant called Now and Zen: the beef was perfectly tender, sliced and spiced; the warm, brothy Asain sauce contrasted perfectly with a bright, fresh avacado placed atop each little piece of beef. I ate it slow and cherished every moment -it was so good.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?: ...gives me...jollies??? you asking me if anything gives me...jollies haha

What are your top five pet peeves?: crooked things on walls, bad paint jobs in houses/apartments, inefficient driving, dirty floors, actual trash laying around a house -not just clutter, dishes or clothes- just trash.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Laying out on grass on the lawn at uva with my best friend followed by video games and maybe some comedies on netflix to finish the night

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? idk, whatever's good haha, don't really have a diet since i'm a picky eater as it is


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - ya
The Death Penalty - ya
Premarital Sex - hm
People are inherently good - fuck no
Destiny -hmm...
Done drugs - no
Kissed in the rain - 
Re-reading a good book - eh*


----------



## majella

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Majella
- Any nicknames? Oh loads, but i prefer my actually name.

* Male/Female/Trans? female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born, raised and still stuck in Ireland
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? New York. I like cities.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
18. I never thought much about acting my age, i guess i do. Sometimes maybe i have an immature sense of humour. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INFP and first took the test 3 years ago.

* What type do you usually test as? Nearly always INFP, once ENFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I'm not sure.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram - 9w1


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Finishing secondary school atm.

What is your dream job? Architectect/psychologist i'm not very certain about my future yet.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm interested in psychology and personality types. I'm the quiet artsy/dreamer type but i like to have a laugh too. When i feel confident and comfortable **enough** i can be fun and entertaining. or so my friends tell me. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Probably the soft toy section. Or the video game section. 
Do you collect anything? nope
What are your phobias? slight fear of heights (ironic because i'm quite tall). Absolutely petrified of needles. Although i love tatoo art i wouldn't get one if you paid me.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything Italian. Spaghetti alla carbonara is the best - creamy cheesy bacon sauce and pasta...yum
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm not sure what jollies are...
What are your top five pet peeves? Slurping. I hate that sound.
What would a perfect day be like for you? worry free
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -unsure, i believe in something but not sure what that is yet
The Death Penaty -nay
Premarital Sex- yay
People are inherently good- i'd like to believe this
Destiny -?
Done drugs -curious, but no. 
Kissed in the rain- an unfortunate nay
Re-reading a good book -yay, love reading
*


----------



## natz

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Natalia
- Any nicknames? Natz

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I am Colombian but i currently live in the USA. I have moved several times in my life. I have been in more schools than my actual age.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go to some peaceful mountains in Scotland.. Because it is like 31*c where i live.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 15 but i tell everyone that i am 16, (what a difference) haha. i've always considered myself very mature for my age.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
[INTJ] ive known for about a year now but i recently discovered PerC.
* What type do you usually test as?
[INTJ]
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I dont really have favoritisms. I think i hate them all equally (not really). hhaha 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
3w4.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Im a junior in highschool. ugh.
What is your dream job?
private detective. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I consider myself an openminded person who can try new things,but to an extent. I enjoy reading good books (mystery if possible),learning new things, traveling, and intellectual discussions. I work hard to achieve what i desire. I could be a bit narcissistic sometimes. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
electronics
Do you collect anything?
pins
What are your phobias?
Rollercoasters and falls in general. (the felling of emptyness).
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
juicy red meat. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
a good book.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Noisy eaters, bad table manners, gossip, tangled cords, and clicking pens.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
In a lovely park having a picnic with a partner.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
meat all the way.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls... yay
The Death Penalty...yay
Premarital Sex...nay
People are inherently good...nay
Destiny...nay
Done drugs...nay
Kissed in the rain.. still waiting
Re-reading a good book...yey

*


----------



## CelestialPanda14

*Personal~​*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
**
Grace; I normally don't mind if people come up with their own nicknames for me.
**
* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I've lived in various parts of New York State for my whole life, with the exception of having lived in Utah for 5 months.
I'd like to visit Japan, it just seems like such a beautiful place.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 18. Sometimes I feel like a kid, sometimes I feel older compared to other people my age. Generally, I think I act my age.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFP, I've been reading about personality theory for about 6 months.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I had some of my friends take the test, I seem to have more ISFJ friends than any other type, but I tend to also get along pretty well with ENFP's, ISFP's and ENTP's.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

For Enneagram, I'm pretty sure I'm a 4w5. I've been meaning to read up more about the Enneagram system but haven't gotten the chance yet. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?

Unemployed/high school senior. Graduating next month.
My dream job is to be a musician - singing has been the one thing I've always loved doing, but I also want to write my own songs and create my own music.
Going on tour would be a dream come true. *sighs and stares longingly into space*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

What can I say? I have my head up in the clouds a lot - I have my own fantasy world inside my head that I often retreat to. Dreams and their possible interpretations fascinate me. I'm quite shy. I think part of the reason I've come to like the MBTI system so much is that it can help me to understand why people may think and act the way they do and makes interacting with them slightly less intimidating. It explains so much and has helped me to understand myself a lot better, including some very important things in which I thought there was just something wrong with me.

I guess I joined PerC to meet like-minded people and continue to learn more about the different types and cognitive functions. I also think it's easier for me to learn about a specific type if I know somebody with that type. Even though we're obviously all individuals, it still helps. Plus as far as I'm aware of, I don't personally know any other INFP's, so that would be cool. 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Video games and stuffed animals

Do you collect anything?
Not really.
**
What are your phobias?
Bloodwork/injections, bugs, losing the people I care about the most.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Hot fudge brownie sundaes, almond horns, pizza, chicken noodle soup (the good kind)

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Music, traveling, interacting with animals, finding beautiful art/music that inspires me and further expands upon the fantasy world in my head.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Don't get me started..

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Being able to hang out with my best friend and go sight-seeing in a state/country we've never been to, then later in the evening do a show in my own headlining tour?! Even though I know there's normally not much opportunity to sight-see when touring..

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Nay
People are inherently good: Yay
Destiny: Yay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Nay unless I seriously love it that much.*


----------



## cottonlarva

I'm new to the forum.


----------



## Breadness

Personal ~

* Name - "Breadness", or simply "Bread".

* Female (so that means I'm cursed with a certain monthly occurence)

Age - I'm 17 years of age... but I often times have to think twice about that. (17?! Really?!) I'd like to think I'm a "child at heart", but to other people I guess I'm just a child... both mentally (sometimes) and physically.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> At first when I tested at some site, I thought I was an ISFP. After further reading, and yet more and more tests, I figured out I was in fact an INFP. I guess last year was when I started reading into personality theories, since I'm trying to figure out what I want to do in life by figuring out who I am first.

* What type do you usually test as?
> Almost always INFP, but before once I got INTJ (what the--?!) and occassionally ISFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> I don't really mind about personality types, but the people themselves can be draining sometimes.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> I've taken the SLOAN, and I got RLUAN... every word describes me. "OTL

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
> Jobless hobo living off my parents, unfortunately. I would get a job, but I feel like I need some volunteer experience or something first. (Pfft, me and my prerequisites...)

What is your education?
> Currently a high school student, and yet another person who is unable to decide what to do in the future.

What is your dream job?
> Art. Drawing. Anything with those two elements... Though I wish I was more talented, otherwise I would definitely go into that field.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> Before discovering personality types and whatnot, I thought I was the only person who acted, felt, and thought the way I did... that I was alone in this world. After stumbling across the internet, I found out that I really wasn't alone. I'd describe myself as quiet, shy, confused, always late, and very disorganized (in non-cleaning matters). Besides that, I am able to feel someone's emotions, sense when something's wrong, and I have plenty of love to give--though I'm awkward and uncomfortable in not knowing how to show it. I mentioned before that I wanted to find myself, who I really am, and what I want to do. I hoped to find some guidance from this forum, and so far, it has helped me immensely. 

Other ~

>> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Favourite section? Of course, when I was younger, I'd go to the generic pink girly aisle. But now, if I was bored and trying to kill time, I'd look at everything now. Actually--first I'd go to electronics, and then look at everything.
>> Do you collect anything?
I collect anything with sentimental value to me... Pictures, pins, wristbands, random trinkets.
>> What are your phobias?
Spiders. But mostly, the unknown--aka the future.
>> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I will always love mac & cheese. And cheesecake. And any sweets.
>> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Innocent little kids doing their innocent little kid things, new technology, and generic cute kawaii things.
>> What are your top five pet peeves?
1. People have the newest/nice technology, but don't know shit in how to use it.
2. Grammar mistakes.
3. People talk to you since you're a good listener (and generally have no interesting life stories to tell), but when you actually do have something to say you can't say anything since it's rude to interrupt them and their rant/story/etc.
4. Someone repeats the same things that they say, but they don't remember and only you do.
5. Unable to recall something on the top of my head.
>> What would a perfect day be like for you?
A bright, sunny day--preferably in the spring or fall, when it's not too scorching hot nor freezing cold. I would walk to a park, and just sit there, observing everything. I would take a notebook with me and either write out a random poem or sketch something.
>> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm an omnivore.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - nay
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book - nay -- though I would love to


----------



## shaileswor

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *
shaileswor

** Male/Female/Trans? *
Male

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born and living in Kathmandu, Nepal.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I am 27. i don't think i resemble any age. Ageism is beyond me! :wink:

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTJ. Reading on personality theories for about 2 years, discovered PerC recently.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favourites: Ts 
Non-favourites: Fs
Not really. no favourites.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*1w9


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Studying MBBS.

*What is your dream job?*
I don't dream about jobs. :tongue:

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Its for you to find out! :tongue:

*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Toy-store? Whats that?
*Do you collect anything?*
Thoughts 
*What are your phobias?*
None that I'm aware of. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Food is just a fuel for the body. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Solitude, Thinking, Chess.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
When the Earth takes 23:56:04 hours to rotate.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls... Agnostic
The Death Penalty... Nay
Premarital Sex... Yay
People are inherently good... Yay
Destiny... Yay and Nay, its complex.
Done drugs... Nay
Kissed in the rain.. to do.
Re-reading a good book... Yay


----------



## prez

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?


prez, cos that's my username lol
and....
I can't come up with anything better 


* Male/Female/Trans?
Female


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


I'm from the Philippines. I've lived in Australia for a year. 
I'd love to visit Japan. It's such an interesting country with all the yukatas and anime and the people.
But I really want to live in the US.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 15, turning 16 this June 29 so I'll just be 16 now.  I sometimes think I act older but it's probably because of the people around me behaving younger than their age but I think most of the times, I act my age. 




Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?


ISTJ


Truth is, I haven't read any personality theories before. If someone would like to recomend, I'd be happy to take my time and read it.


* What type do you usually test as?


ISTJ


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?


I have no idea of the types. 


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


I don't know anything about these tests..... YET




Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed?


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.


What is your dream job?


I am a fourth year high school student this coming June 10 and would be graduating next year.


It would be nice to be a CEO of my own company someday.




About You ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


About myself..hmmmn.....


My thoughts are always inward. I get self-conscious a lot. I don't speak much. Honestly, I want to meet a lot of people and just have fun in life but can't because of self-esteem issues.Also, I have trouble communicating. But despite of all things I mentioned, I am one loyal friend. 


I look forward to meet people that I can get along very well by joining Pcafe.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
the samples? 


Do you collect anything?
No because I can't affford to. XD


What are your phobias?
Needles, bugs and blood. Whenever I see blood, I I feel like I'm disappearing into thin air.


Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Definitely ice cream. I love chocolate ice cream especially if it has nuts and other chocolate stuff in it.


Some of the things that you give you jollies?
music, the Internet, friends


What are your top five pet peeves?


When I end up doing all the work because I'm grouped with slackers. [This happens ALL the time]
When I don't have a credit card to buy something I really want to have, like the Teehee shirt, via online shopping
People who keep on asking for favours
Someone standing over my shoulder reading the computer screen.	
Uncomfortable chairs. 


What would a perfect day be like for you?


When I'm always happy inside.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Nay because u'll end up regretting this, if ever
People are inherently good: Yay
Destiny: Yay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay, but in my fantasy world, yay.
Re-reading a good book: Yay because u just have to feel the excitement again and start imagining it


----------



## prez

.


----------



## Lunariel7

Personal(ity) ~​
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISFP, just started this year.

* What type do you usually test as?
I started as ISFP, tested as INFP quite a few times, did another test recently and googled all the definitions and came out as ISFP, which I feel I relate to a WHOLE lot more.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm not sure yet.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram = 4w5



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
High school dropout (finished 10th grade), but hoping to take a program in esthetics in September as a mature student. 

What is your dream job?
A freelance nature photographer, with the occasional submission to National Geographic.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm 22, been married for two, almost three years. Marriage is one of the most difficult things I've ever experienced, but he's worth it. I'm very free-spirited. I was diagnosed with Asperger's at age 11, as well as borderline personality disorder, diagnosed last year. I struggle with the identity issues the most, which is starting to make sense since I figured out that I'm a type 4. I'm a nature lover, particularly fond of the ocean, flowers and the aurora. I love photography. I wish I was a better painter. I'm a big Doctor Who fan. Nightwish is my favorite band, but I also listen to Bat For Lashes, Fever Ray, Two Steps From Hell, and a lot of others. I don't know where I'd be without music. I enjoy singing and have a natural opera soprano voice, but I get stage fright really badly due to childhood trauma. If I could ever get over this fear, I'd love to become a coloratura soprano. I'm 5'11 (one dr said 6'0 so I dunno). I'm of Irish, Scottish and Danish decent. Mostly Danish, hence the pale skin and tallness. My great Nan is full Danish. My great x 7 grandparents were Irish, lol. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I like the art section. Actually, today, I'd enjoy the hula hoop section. 

Do you collect anything? Not really. I have a strange obsession with notebooks and pens. I always buy them, but never use them. And books. I haven't read a book in a year or two, but I keep buying them. 

What are your phobias? I'm pretty sure I have mild agoraphobia. I also have a fear of abandonment and social phobia. Talking on the phone or in person to someone I don't know well is very difficult for me. I have health anxiety. So I have a fear of dying randomly from a brain aneurysm or an aortic dissection, etc.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Poutine. It's a Canadian thing, but you haven't lived until you've tried it. It's basically fries, with cheese curds and gravy. So delicious. It's not very healthy, and at one point I gained 20 lbs from eating it a few times a week, but I've cut back drastically.  YOU NEED TO TRY IT!!! I also currently really love herbed goat cheese. :S

Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm not sure what 'jollies' are, but I think my answer would be Doctor Who. Lol.

What are your top five pet peeves? 1. People in general, who are very stupid. 2. Crazy drivers. 3. Know it alls. 4. Men who treat women disrespectfully. 5. My husband when he procrastinates, lol.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up naturally at 8 or 9am, have a coffee and some breakfast. Probably a fruit smoothie or yogurt & granola. Sit in the morning sunshine, while listening to some nice gentle music. Maybe do some light gardening. Have a big salad, and some seeds/nuts for lunch. Then I'd probably read, paint, surf the net, watch some tv, do laundry, etc. Supper would really depend on my mood at the time. I'd probably go for a nice 30-60 minute walk or bike ride with my husband around 8pm. Then we'd come home, probably read or just hang out and talk, cuddle, etc. In bed by 10pm, 11 at the latest.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I've been a vegetarian on and off since I was 13, but currently I've been eating meat. Thinking about going vegetarian again. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls.. My opinion changes. I beleive there is a higher power. I'm not sure what else I believe yet. 

The Death Penalty.. NAY!! Death is the easy way out. 

Premarital Sex. Nay, although I've had my fair share of it as a teen. I hadn't learned to say no to people yet. 

People are inherently good. Engh, bittersweet about this one. 

Destiny. Meh. 

Done drugs. Yes, plenty in my rebellious teenage days. Haven't touched anything in over 3 years.

Kissed in the rain. Yes. 

Re-reading a good book. I hate rereading books. *


----------



## wanderingmo

*Personal​*
*Name - Allyson, but I prefer Ally

Gender - Female

Location - I was originally born in North Dakota, moved to Kansas when I was two and then moved to South Dakota when I was 8. Since I moved away from Kansas, I have never found lasting friends and I have a fear of becoming attached to people.

- I have this desire to travel the world...So one specific place for me to go to is hard to say. If I was able to leave right this moment, I would probably first travel to Ireland. The land is beautiful there and it holds a sense of freedom.

Age - 19. Yes, I think I act my age most of the time. When found in situations such as friends needing advice, or threatening situations, I feel as though I mature greatly. When I'm around certain friends though, my maturity level decreases. 



**Personal(ity)**

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- I am an INFJ and I was introduced to Myers-Briggs about 2 months ago, so not long at all, but in that time, I have become utterly obsessed with it!

What type do you usually test as? I have always tested as an INFJ - it fits me 100%, I have not found one description that did not accurately describe me.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have tested many of my friends and family members and have discovered that I get along well with ENFJ's, INTP's, INTJ's, and ISFJ's. I met one ENFP and we clicked on such an intuitive level, I really wish I could find someone like that again.
I feel as though I can get along with most everybody..there are some people I have tested that I do not get along very well with, but I have very good friends with that same personality type..so it just depends on the person and situation I think.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 
- Enneargram - 4w3
- Big 5 ROLAN and Limbic...but these results didn't fit me very accurately.



Occupation

Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
- I am a Sophomore in College majoring in Global Studies. Possibly double majoring in Spanish as well.

What is your dream job?
- I would love to either travel the world and take pictures or travel and analyze the people in differently parts of the world; why we do the things we do.

About You

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Honestly, go read a description of an INFJ and you would get an accurate idea of who I am. Of course, I am more than just a label, I have my own quirks aside from the INFJ personality. I have a strong desire to travel and collect memories, pictures, become aware of what makes up this world. I want to change the world in some way, but I don't know how yet. I am very passionate when it comes to things I love, such as people, photography, ideas. If something sparks my interests, I will become obsessed with it. I love making people happy, but sometimes I can't stand being around people. I love my family, but I can only be with them for about an hour before I start getting restless and just want to leave. I am a dreamer, I'm complex, I don't even understand myself the majority of the time. This doesn't even begin to describe me..but if you think you would get along with me, I would love to get to know you! 


Other


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the little doll house people
Do you collect anything? old cameras, quotes.
What are your phobias? needles, falling in love, being left behind.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. ahhh...I love pasta. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? pictures, red pandas, music, peach tea.
What are your top five pet peeves? leaving lights on, leaving water running, people who never stop talking, people who keep a kleenex and reuse it, not recycling.
What would a perfect day be like for you? waking up late, doing a craft, taking pictures, or going for a run. Then later hanging out with a small group of friends and stay up late talking.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? vegetarian, but it's pretty hard to do :/


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - no.
The Death Penalty - no.
Premarital Sex - yes.
People are inherently good - yes.
Destiny - no.
Done drugs - no.
Kissed in the rain - no.
Re-reading a good book - yes.
*


----------



## jessnic

Personal ~

*** *Name* - Jess

*** *Gender* - Female
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I've lived in California all my life, but I now go to college in Pennsylvania. I really want to go to Japan/Thailand and maybe teach English there someday. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 19. I think I act my age pretty well. I guess I'm more... serious (? wrong word for it but can't think of better one... and I don't mean mature...) than others my age though... but I guess that comes with being INFP...




*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP - I've been really into MBTI for about a year and I'm really familiar with it. I guess this website is a nice way to curb my obsession so I don't talk about it to all my friends/family and sound insane. I also do more stalking than posting.
*
* What type do you usually test as? *INFP. Always INFP. Never tested as anything else
*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* For some reason I LOVE NTs and find them fascinating. I also get along really well with fellow INFPs and strangely enough with ESTPs as well. I admire how they live in the moment and wish I could do the same instead of overthinking all the time etc.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Uhh I don't know much about enneagram, but I test as 5w6, 2w1, 7w6, and 9w1. I don't know which I am though... got 5w6 the most often though*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Soon to be employed part-time over summer, and getting a part-time job next semester while being a full-time student at university*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'll be a 2nd year college student in the fall. I was in architecture but it was too business-y for me and I didn't see myself doing architecture-related things in the future although I enjoyed the education. Currently switching out of architecture to probably philosophy or linguistics. *

What is your dream job? *I want to be a high school teacher of some kind; probably art/philosophy/english/social studies/foreign language teacher but I'm still figuring everything out... as you can probably tell haha. I would be fine teaching at any age, honestly, I just feel like I need to be a high school teacher since teachers in high school have the most "influence" on youths and it's the most corrupt of education in terms of bureaucracy/laws/funding etc. I want to be one of the good, genuine teachers instead of the ones who just sit back and take their tenure and can't teach for shit. Teaching is what I know I have to do in the future and I intend on seeing it through no matter what. *


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I'm kind of a private person... I mean I've already said enough, haha. Basically I'm the typical INFP - totally _atypical_ to the average person, obsessed with the arts/thinking about everything/morals etc. I seem different on the surface than when you really get to know me, which not many people do. From this forum, like I said above, I guess this website is a nice way to curb my obsession with MBTI so I don't talk about it to all my friends/family and sound insane. I also do more stalking than posting. 
* 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *ohhh I couldn't say... probably the little lego worlds or something haha*
Do you collect anything? *CDs, used to collect bottle caps*
What are your phobias?* I try not to have any but I guess I'm terrified of divorce, and never finding someone to have kids with, and in a strange way even though its one of the things I want most in life, I'm terrified of falling in love*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Spicy pad thai with jalapenos and clementines and pineapple and etc... yummm!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Music, rollercoasters, my kitty cat (!!), finally figuring out what I've been thinking about for forever...*
What are your top five pet peeves? 
*1.As of right now, those articles of the 'top 10 most USELESS majors' since I've thought of pursuing basically all of them at some point (-__-)
2. people who just want money
3. people who don't take the time to see things through other perspectives
4. hypocrites, although everyone is hypocritical in some way. but still.
5. that the world has only 15-20% iNtuitives. COME ON*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *I know it would start with waking next to the love of my life (if I ever manage to find him, that is), not having to worry about stupid things like bills/dishes/cleaning, and not overthinking, probably going outside and walking or sailing on a lake or something in a really picturesque place with the person who means the most to me, having a soundtrack to everything I do throughout the entire way, having deep conversations/meaningful moments with the person/people who mean the most to me, and losing track of time. and forgetting about all the terrible things in the world and not dealing with people who don't understand the important things in life. then before falling asleep just taking some time to reflect and write or just lay there and smile about everything that happened all day.ahh I've never actually thought much about my perfect day before, that was wonderful!! *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm vegetarian but not really for the usual reasons, mostly because I just think meat is gross. Never really liked it besides chicken, so I figured might as well go all the way!gives me more self-control too*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - *I don't know and don't think I will ever know...*
The Death Penalty - *nay!*
Premarital Sex -* yay  hahaha*
People are inherently good -* ugh recently I've been so cynical about this, but I'd like to believe people are*
Destiny - *again, don't know... leaning towards nay. cynicism again*
Done drugs - *yay, but only weed/alcohol*
Kissed in the rain -* yay*
Re-reading a good book* - yay!

wow I got really into this lmao


----------



## bluerain

Hi guys !

Personal ~​
** Name - **Laurine and I don't have any nicknames.


* Female

Location - I was born in France and I still live here so excuse my mistakes in english :S
-If I could be in any place, I will pick Australia because I love this country, mostly the north with the sparks, I had always loved the sparks ^^. And this land is really calming to me and this time, I need to be calmed ^^.

Age - I am 19 yeras old but most of the people think I am only 16. Maybe without the dumb smile it will be better ^^




Personal(ity) ~
Well, I had discovered this test a few weeks ago and I only did one test which said that I am INFP but it was a very short test so I am not sure...




Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I am a student.

What is your education ? Right now, I am two years after the graduating, in a "classe prépa", it is a kind of university specific to the France.

What is your dream job? Writter


About You ~

I am a dreamer I think, I love books, guitar and chocolate. I am a very quiet person but I also could get angry quickly. 
Peoples says that I am kind but my closest friends says that sometimes I could be mean with peoples who are not agree with me. 
I could spend an entire day looking at a landscape if I find it beautiful and I think that the best communication is the communication without talking.



Other ~ 



What is your favourite section at the toy-store ? Teddy bears !
Do you collect anything ? Stones from the places I came.
What are your phobias? I do not like crowd but it is not a phobia...
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Any chinese food
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Books, music, photographies, writing, talking with friends
What are your top five pet peeves? Mean peoples, aggressive, haters, conceited, intolerant.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Being awake by the sound of the see, doing nothing else than to stare at landscape all the days, taking pictures and writing and the night, let's party !
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or bot ? Both, I am not difficult about this ^^


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Euh... didn't try yet.
People are inherently goo They do not exist 
Destiny Nay
Done drug With soft drugs, Yay but only them.
Kissed in the rain Oh Yay, totally !
Re-reading a good book ​Yay*


----------



## Estella

* Personal:* *Name-* Estella (in personality café anyway. I'm not saying my real name.) *Male/female/trans*- Female. Age- 18, but I look younger. * Location:* Australia *Personality: * *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm most likely an INFP but lately I've been wondering whether I'm actually an INFJ??? I've known and been reading about it for about 2 years.   * *What type do you usually test as?- INFP, then INFJ, INTP and ENFP. What are your favourite and least favourite personality types to be around?* - I think each type can be fascinating and every individual is also so unique no matter what type they are. However, I think if I had to pick a few favourite types to be around they might include INFJs, INTJs, ENFPs, ISFPs, ISTPs, ESTPs, ENTPs, INTPs and other INFPs. ( a long list I know, but I'd really like to meet more of these types in real life.) *If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - Enneagram type 4. Occupation: Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed and at University. * *What is your dream job?  Dancer, Actress, Writer, Psychologist, Or something amazing that wouldn't fit a conventional job description * *Other:* *Do you collect anything? Just books, so many books.*  *What are your phobias?*  Fear, inner darkness, death. *Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Fruit, nearly every kind and chocolate.* *Some of the things that you give you jollies?  Jollies? Spinning round and round until you're dizzy, People, Friends, Family, When you think of something that makes you laugh inwardly, Realizing something significant about yourself or the world that makes you feel like you know a vital secret no one else does, The Sky, Imagination, Dreams.* *What would a perfect day be like for you? Nothing's ever really perfect, so my perfect day wouldn't be normal at all it would probably be surreal and sublime and you can't really describe that level of perfection* so I'll just say for a potentially possible perfect day I would go somewhere with a few friends , like a beautiful, wild forest next to the ocean far, far away and we would spend the day there and then party all night in an gothic mansion in the middle of the forest where heaps of other people would be. *Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian.* *Other 

God and Souls - *Yes. 
*The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - It depends
People are inherently good - I think people have equal potential for both good and evil but what determines it is the choices we make.
Destiny - I'm not sure.
Done drugs - *No.*
Kissed in the rain - No.**
Re-reading a good book - *Yes.  -


----------



## Luminarium

*Personal ~
*

*Name -Alycia though i'm often called Aly
Gender-Female
Location- California
Age - 18 but I feel that I'm definitely more mature than the typical teenager.



Personal(ity) ~

Type- INFP; I've been into MBTI for about 2 years now

What I'm usually typed as- Usually INFP but I have also gotten INFJ and ISFP.

Type Preference- There are people that I like and dislike from each type. I don't have a preference though I do have a harder time becoming friends with extroverts.

Other Test Results- Enneagram: 4w5, SLOAN: RLUAN



Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed?- Unemployed but looking

Education- Just finishing High School with plans on going into a Psychology Major in College


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a pretty shy person but I'm definitely talkative and random when you get to know me. I'm a total nerd so expect me to talk about video games, books, and movies. A lot.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Electronics- specifically the video games

Do you collect anything?
Not anything like a hobby. I'm always buying random music and getting new books and video games though, if that counts. I do love t-shirts.

What are your phobias?
Spiders and really just any bug if there is a possibility of it touching me. Also, crossing streets. It's scary.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Pizza is good. Bacon is also good. Pizza with bacon= Amazing. Enough said.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
If you couldn't tell, pizza with bacon. Music, video games, books, movies, etc.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Anyone who believes that they are better than someone else
People who complain to get attention
When technology hates me, specifically my phone
Surprises
Being ignored

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Any day that involves pizza with bacon. What part of that haven't you gotten yet?
OR 
A day to be an active part of any book/movie/video-game/tv-show/ etc of my choice. Example: If I could spend a day as a pokemon trainer... well... enough said.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I could never be vegetarian. I would miss bacon and steak too much.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Yay
Premarital Sex- Yay
People are inherently good- Nay
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Yay
Re-reading a good book- Yay!*


----------



## Rean Entroupe

*Hi there*

Personal ~

*** Name - Rean

*** Gender - Female

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Gaza, Palestine. To see justice with my own eyes and bring justice with my own hands.

Age - How old are you? almost 22. Do you think you act your age? Depends on the situation. I might be childish or mature. Usually act like a kid among my friends. And act really wise when problems arise.


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENTP. Which personality theory? Just MBTI? 6 months. Can zodiacs be considered as a personality theory? I didn't study psychology or anything. Basically I'm just doing it to know who I am. So if it's any theories related to personality.. probably since 4 years ago?

*** What type do you usually test as? ...I don't keep any record of those 

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorite: INFP, INTJ. I think they're lovely xD
Least: ENFJ maybe. I'm not sure on this one.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram is confusing. I want to be typed as 3w4, 8w7 and 5w4. Cause it sounds more familiar. Haha. Forget it, I don't even read the theory.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed.

What is your education? College, taxation.

What is your dream job? *sigh* a Pilot, a Dancer, a Doctor, a Chef, a Web Designer, a Computer Programmer, a Musician, an Actress, a President. I wonder if any of it will came true one day.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum
Just a badass girl who likes to argue without any reason. I will dance just because my favorite song is playing. Always withdrawn and shy to new friends and families. Always confident to stranger and client. Forbid myself to fear anything but God. Felt underrated and underappreciated by my own families. So I stop caring and be awesome instead.
My hope? I don't expect anything now that I know who I am. But theories are fun. Nothing bad with trying to learn about people. Probably will have a laugh while reading. I laughed when people are acting exactly as they are typed. Even if they're rude, they will appear as cute. Aren't humans always interesting?


Other ~


Favourite section at the toy-store? Never been in a toy-store. 
Do you collect anything? Was collecting coins. Now I don't care. 
What are your phobias? Deep sea. Being in high places. 
Favourite food and drinks: Italian food, mash potato with different kinds of gravy, chocolate fudge cake, tiramisu, luwak coffee, pepsi, steamboat, sushi, steak, BBQ, milk, seafood, garlic bread, tea, banana ice cream, onigiri, chicken katsu, ramyun, crème brûlée, cordon bleu, . 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Singing, dancing, editing html/css/wiki page, to love and being loved, learning martial art, seeing full moon and stars in the night cause it's my time to shine, having my defense system work properly and being able to use my talents, when my idea is accepted and appreciated, when I solve something, eating my favorite food, smiling and people smiled back at you. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupid people, inefficiency, when my favorite clothes/shoes/cap are stained or ripped or broken or lost, repeating my words, people who cut me off in the middle of my sentence and blaming me when I did that to them (usually cause they're stupid so my anger is multiplied).. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sunny day, less heat, hang out with friends, I get to eat well, and nothing went wrong. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? None. I love meat. 
 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls Yay! Where would you go when everyone turns their back to you? 
The Death Penalty Yay! I think we need lots of them in my country. 
Premarital Sex No. What's the point of marrying then? 
People are inherently good Nah. Some people are. All babies are. lol 
Destiny Yay! Sounds awesome. I believe all destiny are what's best for us. 
Done drugs Nah. People who are sick want to stop using drugs and get healthy. Why would you use drugs when you are? Just because you're depressed? 
Kissed in the rain Nah. You'll catch a cold. 
Re-reading a good book Yeah.. I was.


----------



## cravingforhashbrown

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? just call me crave, lol.

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male, straight. (i know my nickname sounds weird)

Location - Where were you originally born? 
Indonesia
Where do you live today? 
Indonesia
Any interesting story behind that?
nope.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
sweden. just curious.

Age - How old are you? 
22
Do you think you act your age? 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
nope. maybe 18



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. about six months ago.

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
majoring japanese studies
What is your dream job?
entrepreneur

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself
INFP. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? boys and baby toys.
Do you collect anything? yes.
What are your phobias? i can't tell you

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. yes
The Death Penalty. yes
Premarital Sex. no
People are inherently good. no
Destiny. yes
Done drugs. no
Kissed in the rain. no
Re-reading a good book. yes

nice to meet you, everyone.


----------



## lightmeetsthedark

*Personal ~*

** Andrew - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? Drew

Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Born in the Philippines

Where do you live today? Philippines, Manila 
Any interesting story behind that? Mom was Chinese, Dad is half Filipino half chinese  Offspring - me

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I wanna go to switzerland, maybe because of the alps, the great natures and sceneries, the other side of that is I wanna be great investment management trader if God would allow it :0

Age - 25 Do you think you act your age? haha I can, but its really hard cause Im the type of guy thats very down to earth, funny, animated, likes to have fun, at the same time serious about life if you really get to know me. EFNP hehe 

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Maybe like 20 i guess cause I try to relax and at the same time aim for my dream. But sometimes they don't see me as someone who really looks into as to per say in my outlooks on life


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
EFNP, for about three years, I did temperament, color personality and disc.
Sanguine - Chlor

* What type do you usually test as?
EFNP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Im not that familiar with the other types

Occupation ~
* Employed - financial services - stocks

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
College graduate - major in banking and finance

What is your dream job?
To be a great investment manager


About You ~

I am an avid learner of financial market
I am an EFNP - Inspirer
I love talking and hanging out, likes to have fun
I love Jesus
I am very open minded and respect people beliefs 
I always keep myself fit by going to to the gym, doing yoga, stuff like that
I wanna learn more about cultures, stuff that is new to me
very business minded.
Realistic, optimistic
dog lover, nature lover
Loves all types of music
Happy, funny, witty, genuine* 
Sometimes I feel my friends doesn't understand me at all, they think Im just chilling and not too serious about life, maybe they think that Im overly conceited, I kinda feel like they don't understand me sometimes , But Im genuine Im real, maybe because I just laugh at life but in reality it never comes a time when I don't think about life, perspective, ideas, how to make a difference, how to help other people 

what you hope to get out of this forum.
Any EFNP's out there, I've gotta say I never had a friend thats EFNP. I wanna know what they think, haha! Its just for me sometimes I feel Im misunderstood ... So drop me a message and say hi ! 
Any one else out there wants to message any personality just drop a message haha!



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? nah not a fun of toy 
Do you collect anything? books, finance, music cd's - way back around high school and college ( goo goo dolls, royksopp, any types of genre)

What are your phobias?
The dark maybe

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Sushis, Chicken Parmigiana, Salmon sashimi, Ramen, Pasta, Bulalo - Filipino food, so many

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Making people happy, Chilling, Exercising - having a fit body, our dog - shitzu with a pomeranian blood and a York

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Waking up in the morning - medicating to God
Visualization in the alps, extreme visual nature
having a cup of coffee to my close friends and families in a nice wonderful house, sharing, just being yourself, really honest people
add it up meeting my future wife haha !  just holding and seeing theres a creator in the Heaven (my father that see us )

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
Yay

The Death Penalty
nay
People are inherently good
yay
Destiny
yay
Done drugs
nay
Re-reading a good boo
yay*


----------



## jonescrusher

Name - Jones Crusher. It's a frank zappa's song! First I tried Apostrophe', an album of his, but it was taken =(
Male/Female/Trans - Male
Location - Brasil
Age - 25.

Personality

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - INFP, and the first time this result has been presented to me... was 4 years ago, i think. And for a month I have been reading, and thinking about it LIKE A CRAZY PERSON. The interest for it burst in like a geiser!

What type do you usually test as? - INFP. Results have also been ISFP, INFJ, and ENFP. Looks like the F is for keeping eh?

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - I treat Ns differently. I keep (more) to myself around Ss. I usually don't have much to say to STs, and the SFs' Fe ain't too hot for me. With the Ns, it's weird, feels like I can smell them, and I work differently.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - The Sloan I have, but don't remember it. As for the other, last I did, it came a 9, 4w5.

Occupation

Employed or Unemployed? - Employed. State Worker. In Brasília Airport. HR gig, but actually nothing human about it.

What is your education? - High school brazilian equivalent, and studying, and giving up, on psychology major.

What is your dream job? - Million dollar question. Maybe something on the move. eh. i'd probably get sick of it, like I do with everything. Ah! play computer games. I could do that for a living!

Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Long time since i've been in one. Would check out the new Lego castles.

Do you collect anything? - Tattoos. so easy to keep in check, among other things =)

What are your phobias? - No phobias. but it's common for me to fear commitment, and social gatherings(most of them).

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Sushi and the like, plus sake, is good. But there's nothing that makes me drool in this sense...

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Playing a immersive (PC) game. Going for a long walk, around new places. First drink of a fresh beer. Moments with the bestest of friends. CATS.

What are your top five pet peeves? - Mostly with people. Can't specify 5 right now.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - hmm. Waking up early, without the alarm clock, knowing the day( and the next) is free. Have breakfast, coffee, hop on the computer and surf, play. In the afternoon, i'd like to walk, visit places i don't know, wander, have a beer somewhere. Actually, I could do that in the morning, and hop on the computer in the afternoon...

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I've always eaten meat. And it's great, well done. But lately, my uric acid has been higher than the expected, and i saw some meat house videos that really got me. I've seen those before, but this time... I think I want to be out of this thing, this meat killing business. Of course... I eat meat almost every day, in the lunch my mother prepares me. I'm all talk.

Other Other

God and Souls - No and no. I FEEL something in my gut in ominous moments, but for the most part I don't credit anything else for happenings.
The Death Penalty - Tough one. Along the years, I think to kill a person is not a swell thing. That is no. But… between death and life in prison squalor… that is yes.
Premarital Sex - Of course. I don't see ONE reason to forbid sex before marriage TO EVERYONE. If a couple wants to wait it out to after the "grand event", sure, but to expect this for everyone. bleh.
People are inherently good – I can’t shake this thought off. I really think people are. They got their bad moments. May even lead bad lives. But I feel people are humane, and being humane is… being good, even if only for moments.
Destiny – No. Sometimes I feel a… connection, a destination in things… but I’m not certain. Just a hunch I guess.
Done drugs - Yes. Love acid. But it’s infrequent, really.
Kissed in the rain – No... To do…
Re-reading a good book – At the moment I’m barely Reading anything, much less Reading something twice.


----------



## Centurion75

Hello, my name is Eric. I am a 19 year old , 2012 graduate who is unemployed/student/figuring that out. Born, raised, and loving it here in the 111 degree desert of Arizona. I'm not a huge fan of travel/vacations and really have no desire to relocate; I am perfectly content here. 

Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* 
I took the official test in a college class and came out as ISFJ. Though being so dead accurate, I found myself really doubting whether I was actually ISFJ as I displayed some INFJ characteristics. So, I took a handful of free tests online and repeatedly turned up as ISFJ. What really convinced me of being ISFJ were these series of video interactions I found on Youtube of Teddy564339 and Pneumoceptor. Thank you for those videos guys. I am still very much a noob on this whole personality thing, not understanding the in-depth details of all the functions. 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? (Im totally doing something wrong and bold won't turn off. Apologies.) I really enjoy being around Extroverted people like ESFPs; they are so kidlike and seem to get me to forget about my worries. On the other hand, at times, they can totally stress me out. 
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram type 6


*About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I find that I act differently depending on how well I know/trust people. People who don't know me call me cold, serious, and quiet. I get the feeling that people, often, do not know how to interact around me because I do not act the way that they expect others to be. Strangers would have no problem pegging me as Introverted and Judging, but I feel that I, often, present myself as to stern/formal because I wish not to make a mistake that could jeopardize possible relationships. So, people other than close friends probably see me as an ISTJ. Once you get to know me, however, I begin to open up and reveal my true character. I become a man of love and devotion that would not give a second thought to laying his own life down for that of his friends. Words like duty, honor, trust, conviction, structure, organization, order, commitment, and devotion are all appealing to me. Why am I here? To learn about myself from all the personality masters here at the café, and to seek guidance in dealing with other characters. 


Other ~


* What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Straight to the electronics, enough said. 
* Do you collect anything*? I keep the stubs from movies; they serve as a connection to remember a good moment from the past...I usually can remember who went with me, what we did before the viewing, what I ate that night, etc. I have about 40 or so of these tickets. 
* What are your phobias?* Being alone, and dying alone. Leaving this world with having made no impact; the funeral with an empty church is descriptive. Specifically, what if I never find anyone that I can truly connect to? 
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Receiving snail mail/texts/messages from others, the sound change makes when you drop it in with all the other change, when females initiate displays of affection(grabbing my hand/arm); it really gives me a sense of that I am needed
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Messy living/working space, extra time left on the microwave after use, non- committing people, people not walking on the sidewalk, big groups hogging sidewalk, or walking on the wrong side of the sidewalk, people being reckless
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Surrounded by people who love me and share close, intimate relationships with me*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Carnivores FTW 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -* yay*
The Death Penalty *- yay*
Premarital Sex *- nay*
People are inherently good *- complicated*
Destiny* - yay*
Done drugs *- nay*
Kissed in the rain *- nay*
Re-reading a good book *- nay (P.S., my enter key doesn't seem to be working right; I am unable to go to the next line with it)*


----------



## ITeachYo

*Erin * Female * Oklahoma * 30 years young * **ESFJ * Type 3 * **Fe - Se - Ne - Te - Si - Ti - Fi - Ni




**I'm a teacher who's off during the summer months. I also live on an acreage. I desire to be around **people so the obvious thing to do is find a new group to hang out with online to occupy my time. Hello, perC!*
*RANDOM QUESTIONS/ANSWERS**

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Anal
Do you collect anything? Music, Books, Memories
What are your phobias? Being alone, Extreme cold
Describe your favorite food until you drool. Sushi - usually a tuna or salmon roll of some kind, Medium-rare Filet Mignon, Lobster tails, Grilled just about anything, I really adore most foods.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Singing, music, dancing, being around people, new people and experiences, making someone laugh, good movies, great sex, a book that leaves me bawling or speechless, an exquisite meal, getting a concept through to my students, hearing they loved a novel we read, reading my students' writing, hmm... I could keep going for awhile so I'll stop there.
What are your top five pet peeves? Inconsideration of any kind - people on cell phones at restaurants, asshole drivers, etc., when my S/O calls movies "shows" or calls smoothies "fruit shakes", when things that could very easily be organized and easily accessible are in disarray, teachers who hate children 
What would a perfect day be like for you? It would be a date day - we've traveled somewhere amazing and then: Having my S/O pay a lot of attention to me and dote on me and buy me inexpensive things that are meaningful and having him do nice and considerate things for me, eating an amazing dinner with him and engaging in thought-provoking conversation that leads to mind-blowing sex.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat everything. 

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - NAY
The Death Penalty - YAY
Premarital Sex - YAY
People are inherently good - YAY 
Destiny - YAY
Done drugs - NAY
Kissed in the rain - YAY
Re-reading a good book - YAY*


----------



## Jackpsyc

*Switchfox has been my video game name for a wile so.. Going with that. * I'm a 24 year old male. Born and raised in the suburbs of Illinois. *I've only taken one test twice on 16 personalities and according to it I'm an INPF.I just took the test yesterday. Found this site today. * I'm not sure yet what personalities I favor or dislike. (haven't looked into any others yet) * I'm just working now... * I'm a shy people person.. Meaning I get along with almost everyone, but I stay at home most of the time. I'm a big fan on adventure movies. Horror comes a close second. I guess I'm a movie buff. I love listening to most types of music. Rock>Rap for me... My favorite section at the toy store would be the board games. I like poker too. I don't collect anything. Not a big fan of crowded rooms. I keep my groups small. I'm not a picky eater. anything that takes less than 30 min to make is good. I get all jolly about driving. That's where I listen to most of my concerts


----------



## MajTom

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? David. I'm OK with Dave, but please don't ever call me "Davie"
- Any nicknames?:Quite a few, most of which are less than appropriate

* Male/Female/Trans?: Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?: OK, long story here *deep breath*. Born in Little Rock, Arkansas. My dad was in the Army, so we moved, in order, to Germany, Texas, New York, then Kentucky, where he retired. After highschool, I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life, so I joined the Navy, which took me to Illinois, South Carolina, California, and Connecticut, where I stayed after I got out. I didn't reenlist, because my time in the Navy was the worst four years of my life, but I'll get to that later.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why: Australia. The only thing I enjoyed about the Navy was visiting foreign port, my favorite among them being Melbourne. Mark my words. I WILL live there someday

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. : 23. Generally though, I feel like a child stuck in an old man's body stuck in a young man's body. OK, that probably doesn't make sense. Basically, sometimes I feel really old, and can be incredibly cynical and world weary, but I can also be naive in equal measure. The best way I can put it is that I am an idealist to the extreme, and I get hurt really easily when the world doesn't live up to my ideals.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. Been reading up on it for a few months now. 
* What type do you usually test as?
INFP. I've taken the test quite a few times, and consistently get the same result.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?: 
Still kinda figuring that out. I suppose I enjoy the company of other INFPs and INTPs just because I seem to be on the same wavelength as them for the most part, but I do appreciate my friends who are a bit more introverted as well, just to keep me from getting completely lost in my own head.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram. 4w5


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed. As I said earlier, I just got out of the Navy. Going back to school now.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Majoring in anthropology
What is your dream job?
Not really 100% sure. I just know it has to be something I'm passionate about. I know what to avoid. My time in the Navy helped me learn that I really don't deal well with authority, so the more autonomy I have, the better. Something creative would be a plus, as would anything where I could feel like I'm making a positive impact in someone's life.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
A bit of a dreamer. I can take that a bit far at times and veer off into complete space-case territory, hence the username (if you understand the reference I'll love you forever). I guess I always knew that about myself on some level, but I tried to purge that part of myself. I think that in my case, trying to be someone I wasn't only made it more clear who I really am, so in a weird kind of way, I'm thankful for all I've been through. I suppose, now that I don't have to hide who I am anymore, the next step is learning how to make the best of it.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The bookstore across the street from said toy-store
Do you collect anything?
Oh god, far too many things. The biggest ones are books, records, and films though. 
What are your phobias?
Spiders. Oh lord, how I hate them...
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Red Thai curry. I could eat the stuff every day
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
The handful of people that I can genuinely connect with are precious to me
What are your top five pet peeves?
Rude people, shallow people, narrow minded people, selfish people, boring people
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Sex, breakfast (I'd make breakfast in bed), more sex, lunch (takeout curry), more sex, watch an old French film, go to a deserted beach around sunset and watch the sun go down, dinner, drinks, more sex
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Not vegetarian, but I do try to eat organic/free range where possible

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I don't believe in a personal God, but in a loose, naturalistic pantheist sense, a la Spinoza, yes 
The Death Penalty
No. I'm 100% against it
Premarital Sex
Why would you buy a car without test driving it?
People are inherently good
I like to thing so
Destiny
I don't really like the word destiny, but I am a determinist
Done drugs
Quite a few. The only ones I'd do again are marijuana and a few psychedelics
Kissed in the rain
Yes
Re-reading a good book
I think I've read Picture of Dorian Gray about 10 times*


----------



## FeliciaSueLynn

Personal ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Hello. My name is Felicia. *
- Any nicknames? *Some people call me Fle but I don't really have other nicknames*


* Male/Female/Trans? *I identify as Female. *


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *I was born, raised and currently reside in the Midwest of the US. Most of the time it was a rural place or a townish area. I've never lived in a place I would call a city.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *Honestly, I really want to go to South Korea. I think the culture and how they treat people is really interesting and I think I could learn a lot by going there.*


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 19, though I'll be 20 as of July 11th, 2013. So that's not to far off. I'm always told that I act quite a bit older than my age. I think I act more like I'm in my mid to late 20s that the later part of my teen years.*








Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I am ISTJ. I actually just learned today about the test and took two different tests (One found on google and the one this site gives) and both stated I'm ISTJ. So not very much reading.*


* What type do you usually test as? *See above.*


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I have't figured this out yet. I didn't even know about this personality test until I saw a post on tumblr about it today. *


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I took the Enneargram and I'm a Type 6 With a 5 Wing as my strongest type.*






Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed? *I'm a full time student as well as being part time at my university.*


What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm about to start my Junior year of college in the Fall. I'm an English writing major. *


What is your dream job? *My dream job would be a full time young adult author but seeing as that isn't really plausible or realistic I plan on going into book publishing. How awesome would it be to read and find typos in stories everyday? I think it sounds fantastic.*




About You ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I guess I'm not super sure of how I would describe myself. I know my interests and what I love to do. I know that most times a little too uptight and cold than I should be. I also know that if you're my friend I'll bend over backwards to help you no matter what and if you do something to break that friendship I'm not going to be vindictive but I'm also not going to be able to trust you again. I know that I tend to be a bit hard to get along with especially once you piss me off one two many times but I'm also a people pleaser if you haven't given me a reason to be mad at you. I guess I'm full of contradictions and exceptions. But I also know my flaws and admit to them so it's not all bad.
*






Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *My favorite part of the toy store was always the art supplies. I loved to color and still do if I start feeling anxious. 

*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Talking to me while I'm reading/watching a show, coming into my room if the door is closed, people always trying to correct me (especially if it's something pertaining to my major that the person wouldn't know anything about), Someone not cleaning up after themselves and slow walkers in a small hallway

*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *I like being around people in small doses. I'd prefer to spend the day at home in my room with people in the house in case I wanted to go talk. I'd most likely do a mix of reading, playing video games, writing and watching a show.

*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I love both veggies and meats so I'd prefer both. *




Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


Re-reading a good book. *If I've read a book a long time ago (it has to be at least a good 2-3 years) or it's one of my favorites (Like Beauty by Robin McKinley) I can re-read a book and really enjoy it. There are a lot of things you miss or can't remember on the first read through so it's nice.*


----------



## Allire

Here you are, hope this helps me through the awkward introductions of newbiehood.

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Allire's fine
- Any nicknames? Nope, Allire is a nickname and I'd prefer not to give out my real name at the moment.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - I was born in Chicago, where my dad had been sent for work, but I grew up in New York, where my family is from and we returned to when I was two. I'm currently in Philadelphia for college, but am expecting to move around quite a bit over the next decade or so. Should be fun.

Age - I'm 18 and think of myself as very mature in some ways and very immature in others. I still don't think I'm ready, for instance, for anything romantic, but I keep my space more like an adult than a college student and am much more serious about my work than many others my age (not as much at college, but in high school...Let's not go there.)


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm not entirely sure. I'm hoping to work it out.

* What type do you usually test as?

I typically test as INTJ, but I've heard that's a common mistyping, so I'm certainly not sold on it. I'm not even sure it's correct, as my ventures into function theory gave me a different result.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I prefer being around thinking types, as feeling types tend to confuse me, as I'm never quite sure where they get their ideas from. They have an interesting perspective, true, and I like having them around, just don't think I could be around them constantly.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Let's not even go into me and Ennaegram. I'm planning on working out MBTI first, as I seem to be having an easier time with that one, and then turn my attention to the hard stuff.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, as I'm currently a college student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.- I'm in college double majoring in physics and chemistry, with a minor in math. Yes, I am a nerd. It's one of the best things about me.

What is your dream job? I'm thinking of going into medicine, as I want to participate in research and do what I love, while being able to support myself. This seems like a good way of doing it. But this may very well change at any point in the next three years. My certainty that I'm REALLY pre-med tends to oscillate between 30 and 80 percent or so.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
My name's Allire and I'm currently a college student. I joined this forum because I'm interested in learning more about myself and coming to a greater understanding of why I act the way I do. Some of my outside hobbies include skiing and reading fantasy novels. Sorry this is sort of short, but I don't want to repeat my introduction and this form is pretty thorough.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals!
Do you collect anything? Old books. Beautiful and useful.
What are your phobias? Mosquitoes and bees *shivers* Mosquitoes are just creepy and a bee sting could send me to the hospital. I used to have a completely irrational fear of the apocalypse (ranging from black holes to the sun exploding to supervolcanoes, yes I was a weird kid) but I seem to have mostly outgrown that by now.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Frozen yogurt, chocolate and cake batter, with sprinkles and cookie dough on top. Yum
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading, writing, skiing, doing problem sets, day-dreaming
What are your top five pet peeves? Whining and self-pity from others, running out of time and still having twenty interesting things to do with my day, not being able to get my point heard, my insomnia, group work
What would a perfect day be like for you? I'd to sleep in, then get up and settle in for a bit to read an excellent book, probably something light, as at this point in my life my brain gets enough exercise. After a lunch of frozen yogurt and pizza, I'd spend a few hours whizzing through a problem set, music blasting. Then, I'd meet with a small group of my close friends for dinner and a movie.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both! I love the idea of being a vegetarian, but I know I'm too picky an eater to make it work. I need my meat or I'd be living off of cheese, bread and ice cream. But fruit is still awesome and delicious.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Nay
Premarital Sex- Yay, but not for me, personal choice
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny- Nay, we make our own destinies
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- Nay
Re-reading a good book- Yay!!!

I'll try and keep this updated as I work out my type a bit more clearly, but no guarantees. If you've come across this and it's hopelessly outdated, feel free to give me a poke and I'll come right on in and fix it up.*


----------



## AradiaRose

Personal ~




* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Eh, Rose is fine 
- Any Nicknames? Cool with Rose




* Male/Female/Trans? Lady here.




Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born in Boston, spent my entire life in MA, currently living in SoCal.


- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Really, anywhere new. I love to travel and am super flexible on where and when I go!




Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? Between 25-30 (Trying not to put too much personal info out on the Internet and I'm more honest when I'm anonymous)




Personal(ity) ~




* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP. I'm an Internet addict since high school and psychology is one of my favorite interests to research online. So, about 10ish years.




* What type do you usually test as? Tested as ENTP in high school, but looking back, I answered the I/E questions very differently because of how comfortable I was in my town with my childhood friends (also, hormones made me a crazy person for many years). In college and beyond I began testing as INTP. My I and T aren't terribly strong, which may or may not be due to the theory that female INTPs have a more developed Fe and can fake E a bit better due to cultural expectations and practice. I've also chosen careers that are way more NF or even SF, but I definitely approach problems like an NT.




* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have a few favorites. Definitely other INTPs (they get me!), INTJs (especially if female), ENFPs (married one!), INFPs, and ISTJs.


Probably ESFJs if they're really strong FJs or close minded. I'm cool with strong Js if they're STs or NTs, I just can't have a decent discussion with someone who bases their ideas 100% in emotions/traditions and won't consider other viewpoints. Also, passive aggression is my number one pet peeve and it seems to crop up more often with the ESFJs. I do love a few people of this type, so I don't want to throw a blanket generalization here.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 5w4.




Occupation ~




* Employed or Unemployed? Employed




What is your education? Art background.


What is your dream job? Executive Director of my own nonprofit.






About You ~




* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


I find it challenging to be a female NT sometimes, especially living in SoCal. When I choose to be myself, rather than "faking it", I've been described as a robot or a computer or uptight - and that's from people I like! Nearly all of my close female friends back in Boston were INTPs, INTJs, and ISTJs. Hoping to meet more lady NTs out here.






Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I always liked the new gadget type toys or toy cars you could drive with the remote control. I also owned every Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle figure and accessory as a kid.


What are your top five pet peeves? Passive aggression, close mindedness, religious zealots, missing the end of a book/movie, being woken up earlier than I need to be.


What would a perfect day be like for you? I like traveling. So being somewhere new and exploring the area would be great. I also love good food, so that would be a factor. Topped off with a quiet night back in my hotel where I could get stoned, watch a great movie, and eat something that's terrible for me 


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I've tried every diet under the sun. I like the idealism of being a vegetarian, and intellectually I understand the environmental impact, but I just don't have the drive to make it stick. I try to eat less meat, at least.




Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?




Re-reading a good book. I've reread Anne of Green Gables about 15 times now.


----------



## rwells

Hi, I'm Rachel. I'm 16, a vegetarian, and currently live in Connecticut, USA (although my family has moved around kind of a lot). I've tested three times as an INTP, which I found out pretty recently, but I'm trying to read about it as much as I can, and the personality theory is totally fascinating to me.

Right now I'm in high school, and I'd love to be a writer one day. Or something else, I guess; I haven't really decided

I'm basically here to learn as much as I can, and get to know other people who are doing the same thing, or something similar. 

I love reading more than anything else; right now three walls of my room have just bookshelves. I reread favorites whenever I can, but I'm almost always in the middle of something new (anyone else have a running list of books to read that they keep with them at all times??).

Hopefully, I'll get more comfortable soon, and the next time I do one of these it won't be so awkward, haha. Thanks!


----------



## hahalokid

Personal ~

*** Name - Taylor
- Any nicknames?
Mmm.... Taytay, Tater. But only reserved to really close friends.
*** Male/Female/Trans? F

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Athens Greece. Freaking Percy Jackson. Or NY, NY... AVENGERS, ASSEMBLE.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
14... but I swear I'm an 8-year-old boy inide XD



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
OKAY, so this is where I need help. I'm leaning towards ENTP, butttt I also think I could be ENFP. Okay, so I'm a little more "backtalking" than how I see ENFP's being, but I'm nicer than what I see most ENTP's being. Of course there's always spider-man to account for... haha, anyways, I know I'm Ne. I see a lot of similarities in ENTP, so I lean towards it. My dad also tells me I like to "debate and argue" a lot; I think he's an INFJ. Any suggestions?
*** What type do you usually test as?
ENFP... usually.
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
not too keen on ESFJ.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I got 7w8 on enneagram. I'm dauntless, an apollo kid, and am a lot like spider-man. XD


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Student
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?
Comic book artist

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

^^brief? Good luck with that.

Okay, so like I said, I'm like a nice ENTP, i guess :/ ? I see myself as an intelligent artist, I'm gifted. I'm not necessarily narcissistic, but I'm not gonna lie and say I'm totally "humble". I'm... unfortunately a good liar. But I try not to. i'm the crazy, creative one, which is why I swear I'm an F sometimes. Easily frustrated if things don't go my way, lazy, somewhat messy. A tomboy by all means. I'm sometimes indecisive... haha, my "P" coming out. My best friend believe to be an ESTP. (that's the best I can compress  I swear, if I went all-out, it'd be information overload).

I want to figure out, for certain, my MBTI type from her, and I want to meet other people with my personality type... I've also always wanted to meet an INTJ. I don't think I know one... I wanna meet someone who act like Loki XD Yeah, I'm a Hiddlestoner.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Marvel Action figures
Do you collect anything? Hm... comics, ^^action figures, push-pennies from islands of adventure (all marvel XD)
What are your phobias? Falling. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Freaking cheesy, nummy bean burritos. With beef. Smothered in taco sauce....
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Roller coasters!!! I LOVE LIVING NEAR ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE!!!
What are your top five pet peeves? hypocrisy, nagging, the mundane, not shutting up, interrupting
What would a perfect day be like for you? Go to Islands, ride EVERYTHING, come home to a Mexican meal, have my BFF over, watch a movie, stay up all night playing video games. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT. BAAACONNNNN


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Y
The Death Penalty Y... don't even get me started. >:|
Premarital Sex N
People are inherently good N
Destiny That's hard....
Done drugs N
Kissed in the rain N
Re-reading a good book YAY FREAKING YAY


----------



## sanari

Personal ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? Maybe.


* Male/Female/Trans? Female, straight


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Michigan, Michigan. I've lived many places in between.


- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Korea. I love their culture, and I'm sick of America.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 32. I look to be in my lower 20's. I act like I am 70.








Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, 2 years


* What type do you usually test as? INTJ


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Those who annoy me, or cause unreasonable anger in me.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?






Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed? Employed


What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Pre medicine


What is your dream job? Being an architect who travels the world




About You 


I am a very independent woman. My word is my bond, and I do not need to make promises. I am a miser of sorts; I do not keep human companionship. I discovered long ago that the fewer people touch my life, the less stress I will have. I love my cat and dog, though. 


I am loving or polite to others; I appear bubbly at times and like a stone others. I am a dreamer, and I would say that 85% of my dreams come to fruition. The best way to start a conversation with me is to ask, "What are you working on?"


Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - video games
Do you collect anything? - nay
What are your phobias? - spiders and creepy crawlies
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - changes often
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - going to the gym, hot bath
What are your top five pet peeves? Lies, dishonesty, thievery
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sunny
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I am a liberal vegetarian (I eat meat every now and again.)




Other Other ~ Yea or Nay?


Yea - God and Souls 
Depends - The Death Penalty
Nay - Premarital Sex
Yea - People are inherently good
Nay - Destiny
Nay - Done drugs
Yea - Kissed in the rain
Yea - Re-reading a good book


----------



## phoenixmarie

Personal ~

** Anjie


* Female

Location - United States

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 

Just to the oceanside. It's my haven.

Age - 17 in August. Most people say I look younger but act much older.

Personal(ity) ~

* ISFP, not very long at all 

* My least favourite to be around? 
Don't have one. As for favorites, I do love INFPs and ENFPs, both my best friends are. 

Type 2 in Enneargram. 


Occupation ~

* Unemployed

Graduating high school June 2014, plan to continue studying Mandarin and Korean in college

What is your dream job? 
Teaching English overseas.

About You ~

Language is a huge passion of mine, as well as dance and travel. I'm never quite content in just one place, I want to experience the world and connect with new people. I can't wait to graduate so I can finally live. It's my dream to live by the sea, either in solitude or with a family. 

Other ~

-What was your favourite section at the toy-store? Dolls. I was a very motherly little girl.
-Do you collect anything? Old photographs, mostly Victorian or Edwardian snapshots
-What are your phobias? I have an issue with deserts and outer space.
-Describe your favourite food until you drool: Korean food, oh man.
-What would a perfect day be like for you? Exploring unknown places all day, or sitting by the ocean all day. 
-Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, but vegetables are my favorite.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

-God and Souls? In my own little way, yes.
-The Death Penalty? No. Too much of an easy escape to be a punishment.
-Premarital Sex? It's your body, do what you want.
-People are inherently good? Yes.
-Destiny? Not quite.
-Done drugs? Yes.
-Kissed in the rain? It rains all the time here, I can't remember.
-Re-reading a good book? Only every time I read a good book.*


----------



## INFJ Or ENFP

Name: Arturo
Nickname: (None)
Gender: Male


Personality Type: INFJ
Tests As: ENFP and INFJ
Likes: INFP, INTJ, Everyone else. 
Dislikes: ESFPs. 


Employment: Unemployed


I would like to learn more about my type, and to see if I am truly an INFJ or an ENFP. I think by using these forums, I can learn more about myself and help others as well. I enjoy reading books and social interactions. 


Other Other:
God and Souls: Yes
Death Penalty: If it is justified. 
Premarital Sex: No
People Are Inherently Good:Yes
Destiny: Yes
Done Drugs: No. 
Kissed in the Rain: No.


----------



## Klaxxon

I got called Rhino once, and it stuck - mostly because the alternatives were 'nonnie' and 'rhi-rhi'. *shudder*.
I'm fine with Rhino or Klaxon. 

I'm biologically female and fine with that. I also believe that there's no difference between men and women other than baby-makin' and other things I try not to think about, and I dress as masculine as possible 'cause I loathe frills.

Born in the soggy part of England (read: England), I moved to Australia about a decade ago and haven't been back since. I vastly prefer sun to rain. If I could go anywhere, I'd go to Finland or Norway. Those countries have their heads screwed on so much it's not even funny. They got education and climate change so sorted it embarrasses the rest of us!

I'm in my twenties. I'm about as mature as my friends, who are kinda kick-ass when it comes to careers. In terms of understanding people though, I'm -9 months old. Sometimes I think I get it, then they do a thing. That's about all it takes.


Personal(ity) ~

I got my myers-briggs type when I left college, as part of career-finding. I usually test as INTP or INTJ. Almost no-one I know believes in the myers-briggs system though, so I have no idea who I'm compatible with. If you say you like maths, though, I will love you forever (it's a mixed blessing). 


Occupation ~

I'm a research assistant. I can't believe my luck either.
About to start Honours in Bioinformatics, my undergrad was in Maths, Genetics and Chemistry.
My dream job is as a researcher in a lab somewhere, unlocking the secrets of our genome.


About You ~

If I feel comfortable and happy, I like working things out. I like knowing things. I really love the company of like-minded people, only I don't know an awful lot of them - that's what I hope to find here. I read some threads, folks here seem lovely! 
I like a good story and I love conversations about how to lead a good life, or even how to cope with the life you have.
Mostly though, I think people are great, and I want to know more of them. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Easy, electronics. Gadgets. Widgets. Fiddly things.

Do you collect anything? Books. I can't give them away, they become a part of me. And I can't leave a bookstore without one.

What are your phobias? Flying insects. Neeeeaaaagh noooo

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Toad in the hole. That almost-moist filling that tastes like warm frozen clouds, the crispy top which crunches just-enough, and the sausages which break it up while being small enough that you still don't miss the rest...

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Helping someone understand something, good books, debates that use reason...

What are your top five pet peeves? Laziness, ungratefulness, not thinking, hypocrisy, them as love the sound of their own voice...

What would a perfect day be like for you? Sunshine, 500km from the nearest person, a tent and sandwiches. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vege as of 6 moths ago. The absence of my toad-in-the-hole almost makes me weep.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I prefer a world without both. I find it more beautiful that way.

The Death Penalty - NAY. There are better ways to do what that does. Hell, there's more humane ways to do _that_. 

Premarital Sex - Bouncy funtimes! Seriously, why the hell not? Abstinence education just leads to a lack of education on how to do it safely. 

People are inherently good - I don't know, and I've never found the debate to be useful.

Destiny - Some things are really really likely but if you think and work hard enough, you can stop some things if you want.

Done drugs - Didn't even do alcohol 'till I was 21. Never done the illegal kind. Never saw the point, and I don't notice peer pressure a lot of the time!

Kissed in the rain - No, actually. Gotta get around to that one.

Re-reading a good book - at least 3 times. I get more out of it every time! *hugs bookcase*


----------



## fallingraindrops

*Personal ~*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Joana
*- Any nicknames?* My nickname really is Joey but people mistaken me for a boy so I adopted to using Joana since it's the fast version of my real name.
** Male/Female/Trans?* Female.
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I was originally born in our province and stayed there till I was 2 then my parents decided to bring me to the city. Which sucks back then, believe me, I was crying throughout the ride. It was one of the things I can clearly remember as if I watched it in a movie. So now I'm living in the city.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Honestly I'm stuck between Seoul, South Korea and London, England. I love the Korean culture, and I've been reading all about it for years now. At the same time, I love books set in the Old London so I'm wavering between the two right now.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the *laughs. I'm 19 but I won't be 19 for very long since before this month ends, I'll be 20. People tell me that I'm too serious and they mistake me for someone older than my age. I was 15 when someone thought I was 20 because of how I talked about our topic and that happens even now--except they think I'm 25. But around my closest friends, I'm really childish that they treat me as a kid even though I'm the oldest. I guess I can be what I have and want to be.



*Personal(ity) ~*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I am an ISTJ and I've taken the test 2 years ago so I've been reading since then.
** What type do you usually test as?* ISTJ. Throughout the 2 years, I've been testing and testing myself and always, always ISTJ is what comes out.
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* My best friend is an INFJ and I get along pretty well with her. Another friend is INFJ too, so I probably do get along well with them. My boyfriend is an ENFJ so that's another one I'm good at. If I type my worst enemy then I'd know what personality I'm not fond of but sadly I can't do that. Sadly.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *6w5


*Occupation ~*
** Employed or Unemployed?* Full-time student but currently interning.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Currently on my last year of College and I'm studying Broadcast Communication.
*What is your dream job?* Honestly, I'm not too sure. I remember wanting to be a teacher then a dentist then a journalist then a director then... well, I want to be an author too.


*About You ~*
** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Have any of you read anything about ISTJs? Yes? Then you know exactly how I am because everything you've read, I'm that. An addition is that I love orange, smell of coffee, sound of the rain and angst. I hope to learn more about different people and their types. It's interesting.


*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Was there a book section at a toy store?
*Do you collect anything?* I collect notebooks with the Paris in it. I collect anything orange. I collect sticky notes for my planner. Also, I collect the packed ketchup from McDo.
*What are your phobias?* Spiders. Heights. Rejection.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I don't need to, I just need to say: Fries. Pizza. Fries. Pizza. Fries. Pizza. Voila! I'm drooling.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Listening to music and reading a book I love.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who don't follow the rules, people who talk loudly in a small room, people who keep on bothering me even when I don't want to, people who keep forcing me to do things and... FALL IN LINE AND STAY THERE.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It's raining lightly, I have a book in hand, I'm bundled up in a blanket and I have a coffee.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
*God and Souls* - Yay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Depends
*People are inherently good* - Yay
*Destiny* - Nay
*Done drugs* - Nay
*Kissed in the rain* - Sadly, Nay
*Re-reading a good book* - YAY ALWAYS


----------



## incalculablesoul

Personal~​
*** Name - I'd rather not reveal my name, so just call me by my username.

*** Female

Location - I was born and raised in California, but I will b traveling out of state for my first year of college in the fall. I would love to travel all over the globe, if I get the chance.

Age - I'm 18.




Personal(ity) ~

*** I'm an ISFJ. I've been addicted to personality quizzes for as long as I can remember, but I didn't learn about Myers-Briggs until taking AP Psychology.

*** I usually type as ISFJ. Sometimes I type as INFJ, since I'm fairly evenly split between Sensing and Intuition.

*** I don't know which types I tend to like / dislike more than others. My best friends are INTJ, ESFJ, ENFP, and ISTJ. My sister is ESFP; my dad is INFJ, and my mom is ESFJ. I don't know of any type I don't like being around... Although I have noticed that a few people I dislike just so happen to be INTP or ESTP... But I don't mean to isolate those types! I'm sure there are plenty of lovely INTP and ESTP people out there!

I am a type 6w5 on the enneagram. I took a quiz to see which of the big five traits (OCEAN) is most dominant in me, and I got Concientious. I don't know what else to mention... But I take plenty of personality tests!



Occupation ~

*** Unemployed, student.

I'm going into my freshman year of college. As of right now, I plan to major in English.

I don't know yet, but I love writing and want to pursue a career that involved reading and writing. I also dream about becoming an author someday.


About You ~

*** My personality in five words: conscientious, empathetic, observant, curious, and sincere. My worst traits: perfectionist, anxious, indecisive. As I mentioned before, I love learning about personality and psychology, as well as taking personality tests. I really want to learn more about personality theory by talking to people on this forum who are just as (if not more) enthusiastic about this subject as I am.



Other ~


I collect Snapple caps.
I have a fear of insects. I have a strange phobia related to insects that is kind of complicated to explain. I also fear failure, more than anything else, probably.
My favorite foods include: crab, shrimp, artichokes, fruit, dessert, pretzels, etc.
A few things I love: green, June, writing, reading, the beach, the stars.
I have way too many pet peeves to list.
I am a carnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Not sure!
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay
​​


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*My name is Jolijn, but you can call me otherwise if you want to. (Why are so many people hiding their real name?)*
- Any nicknames? *Ehh, no not really*

* Male/Female/Trans?*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I live in Haarlem in the Netherlands and i have always lived there.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I don't know. There are so many places that i wanna go, so many places too visite!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
**I'm 14 years old. The next question is quite interesting I think i act like a 14-year-old sometimes, and sometimes not. I'm good at adapting to the ages of the people around me, ecspecialy if they are younger then me. When i'm alone i do act like a fourteen year old. I do have a lot of conversations on mature level also with my fourteen-year-old friends, but the next moment we'll be talking make-up and giggling about boys. so i guess i'm just an flexible fourteen-year-old that likes to use her brain on difficult subjects and can't spell very wel (i'm sorry for all the mistakes that are propably in here)**

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I am an INFP and i have think i have been reading about this for about three months.

* What type do you usually test as?
An INFP or an ENFP
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I love everyone

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
i don't know those, but i'm going to look them up now! i have taken a lot of little not serious tests like what does your favorite colour say about you? or what picture appeals to you the most? Forgot most of the results though.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in school i do the gymnasium, witch is, in the netherlands, the normal classes on the highest level for my age + ancient greek and latin. The school type for over-ambitious-little geeks that sometimes even like learning

What is your dream job?
i have alot. doctor or psychologist or singer or actress or writer or i don't know what. still trying to decide.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum
i'm going to answer this very briefly because if i really start talking this will be four pages long.

to start: i'm a human (just in case you were wondering). i love dogs and horses and cats and pretty mutch anything that is hairy(ecxept for spiders). i love sunshine and flowers and things that smell nice. My hobbys are acting, singing, horseriding, mbti, reading (alot!), watching movies (and series) and talking and music (!!!) + alot of other things that i'm not thinking of right now.

i entered this forum because i'm very interested in the mbti and wanna learn more about it, i hope to meet some nice people to talk to about it and maybe some other stuff. also i read some threads and they were vey funny (i like funny things) and i recognise myself in them witch is very nice))

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Ehh.. the barbies, and the lego and the playmobile and the wooden toys and i just really love toy-stores
Do you collect anything?
memories, ideas, observations, knowledge. not anything concrete.
What are your phobias?
spiders, wasps, rollercoasters, hairdressers (i know, i know. i'm the only one.), small spaces (like the lower bed in a bunk) and really big bugs.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chocolate *drool*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
i don't know what jollies are and google translate won't tell me
What are your top five pet peeves?
scratchy voices, passive agressiveness, people acting dumb, people being pushy and people who don't want to listen because then they will have to admit you were right.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
sunshine, fun things, nice people and music
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
i'm 50% vegetarian. i do eat fish.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls nay. i don't believe in god as something concrete. i do believe there is something more though. souls i don't believe in. i'm looking at those very scientificly. that may chance, i'm still wondering what to believe.
The Death Penalty i don't know what that is.
Premarital Sex nay. i do think it is a good thing, but it will take some years untll i start having it
People are inherently good yay!!!!
Destiny yay and nay. (I'll explain if you ask, but i can' find the right words now and im too tired to look for them. (it's 0:16))
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain nay. not yet
Re-reading a good book YAY!!!!!

*


----------



## nerual

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? My name is Lauren!
- Any nicknames? LB, Laur, or Shrub (long story, haha)

* Male/Female/Trans? female

Location - Where were you originally born? Annapolis 
Where do you live today? The same place! 
Any interesting story behind that? No, not really. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would love to visit Paris. Woody Allen's Midnight in Paris is one of my favorite movies.

Age - How old are you? I'm 19.
Do you think you act your age? I think so. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Sometimes I think I'm an old soul...so maybe 50?




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I've tested INFJ a number of times. I've been reading about it since I took the MBTI for a class last semester, so over 6 months now.

* What type do you usually test as? As I said previously, INFJ. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I can't really say, but nearly all of my close friends are introverts as well so I definitely like introverts!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Haven't taken any of those yet.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed, I work at two restaurants in my area.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm double majoring in journalism and history. I like reading and writing.

What is your dream job? Working for This American Life (a radio program broadcasted on NPR)!



About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am about to begin my sophomore year in college. I am an easy-going person and enjoy a little bit of everything. I read a considerable amount when I have the time. I love nurturing my friendships and spending time with my family. Besides reading, I spend a lot of time listening to music. I like swimming laps at the gym and buying records at this awesome independent music store in my town. I don't know what else to say!



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the squishy ball area!
Do you collect anything? Books, records, and I don't know if this counts, but I have two necklaces that have my name on them.
What are your phobias? fear of failure, heights 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fresh hot french fries with the perfect amount of crunch. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? My friends being silly
What are your top five pet peeves? laziness, flakiness, slow walkers, inconsiderate people, liars
What would a perfect day be like for you? a day at the beach with some friends
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I eat meat, but when I am at school I hardly eat any meat at all because the meat at the dining hall is kinda sketchy.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book yay!!
*


----------



## stillakidatheart

Since I never made an individual introduction post, I guess I’ll do this instead.
Personal
Name: Eh, online, I prefer to be called Sky.
Gender: Female.
Location: Originally born in Canada. Live somewhere in the USA. Not really an interesting story. I really liked being in Canada, until my parents decided to officially move into US. Things are a lot different here, one being I didn’t feel/wasn’t welcomed. After more years living in US, I’m kind of scared to go back, if I can.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Streets in a certain city, south of where I am. I would like to meet a couple people there.

Age: I am seventeen. It really depends in what situation because I act different ages at different times. I can be 10 around my little sister, an obstinate 20+ around my parents, and 12 around friends at times (depending on which friend). 

Personal(ity)

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFJ. I was introduced to personality theory about 3-4 years ago.

What type do you usually test as? INFJ/INFP. 

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I’m sure all personality types are nice to be around. I met this INFP who I really enjoy being around (but then, I really love the company of ESFPs too, haha). My, I believe, ESTJ mother is my least favorite type to be around, but 1) I cannot confirm that she is one for sure and 2) I’ve never met other ESTJs and 3) types should not define a person.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Apparently, my enneagram was 4w5. I haven’t looked that much into it though. For the Big 5, neuroticism and openness were equally the highest traits.

Occupation

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed. I wanted a part-time job but I wanted it to be something meaningful... xP

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. High school senior.

What is your dream job? An author, or at least, something to do with literature or linguistics.

About You

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I suck at describing myself when I’m asked directly in general, and if you ask me directly how I’m feeling, I will most likely not respond how I actually feel. I hope to get mental stimulation from this forum. My life is quite boring.

Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Everywhere...? I don’t go to the toy store often.
Do you collect anything? Those fortune cookie teller/paper slips? Yeah, I have probably 100+ in this pink Disney princess box. Ever since I was a child.
What are your phobias? Scared of spiders, insects, and possibly closed spaces.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don’t have a particular favorite. Oven baked french fries. Homemade pineapple ice cream. Cherry coke. Linguine pasta with creamy cheese sauce. Quiche Lorraine. Yeah, I’m not really describing anything... oops.
Some of the things that give you jollies? Sunsets, tumblr, music, falling asleep to the rain.
What are your top five pet peeves? 1. Staring at strangers. I’m fine if you look, but stare? 2. Cliche things, like YOLO - I quote my ESFP friend - “You only live once? Psh, you only die once!” red roses as a hackneyed symbol of romance, etc... 3. People who complain and don’t do anything about it. 4. People who do not understand what privacy means. 5. Nosiness.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A perfect day would be a productive day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat diet sounds kind of... crazy. I wouldn’t mind going vegetarian, although I haven’t tried that path yet, so I can’t really say.

Other Other Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay.
The Death Penalty- Nay..?
Premarital Sex- Nay.
People are inherently good- Somewhat nay.
Destiny- Yay..?
Done drugs- Nay.
Kissed in the rain- Nay.
Re-reading a good book- Currently, yay.


----------



## dragthewaters

I am an old member but I will fill it out anyway because I like surveys. And I never actually introduced myself on this forum.

*Name/Nicknames: *I don't give out my real name online.
*Male/Female/Trans?:* Female

*Where were you originally born? *Queens, NY
*Where do you live today?* In New Jersey close to NYC.
*Any interesting story behind that?* I always was biased against NJ until I started dating someone who was from here and met people from here. I have met so many intelligent and cool people in NJ, which totally goes against its stereotype. And the rent here is really cheap because people are afraid to move here!
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* The Pacific Northwest because I've wanted to go there since I was a kid. I want to go hiking in the temperate rainforest 

*How old are you?* 21
*Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I think I act more immature than my age in some respects (vulgar sense of humor, sensitivity to everything), and more mature in others (sense of responsibility, being engaged at the age of 21, generally getting along better with older people)

Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I am an INFP. I was interested in the Enneagram about 8 years ago but then I forgot it existed. My current interest in personality theory has been around since November of last year or so.

*What type do you usually test as?*
I have tested as INFP and INFJ before. But I stopped taking whole-type tests when I realized how inaccurate they are and focused on just cognitive functions.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Most favorite -- I really love INTPs and ENTPs. They are awesome, so much fun to be around, and they appreciate my sense of humor. They are usually really kind too. And my fellow INFPs are pretty awesome too.

Least favorite -- INTJs and ESTJs. Which is awkward because my mom is an INTJ and my brother is an ESTJ, but I get along with them because I've known them for so long.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Every Enneagram test I've ever taken told me I was a 4w5, but I am actually a 6w7.

Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed? *Currently unemployed (I graduated college in May) but hopefully that will change soon!

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I have a Bachelor of Science in Molecular and Cellular Biology from an Ivy League college.

*What is your dream job?* A writer. I would love to produce my own TV drama set in the 90s (kind of like Mad Men in its approach to history) However, I will most likely become a middle/high school biology teacher.

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Hmm, I'm never good with these kind of open-ended questions. I am an overly sensitive person with lots of anxieties that hold me back in life. But i work hard and try to be responsible.

Other ~
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* American Girl dolls (and similar types of dolls). I have a thing for realistic-looking doll furniture, food, cutlery, etc.

*Do you collect anything? *Vintage Vera Bradley bags and accessories from the 80s, 90s, and early 2000s. Vintage clothing to an extent. I also might start a collection of kawaii stuff once I get a job (I have a small collection currently that I've amassed over the years).

*What are your phobias?* Death and failure. And lots of other phobias. I'm a very fearful person.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I don't really have a favorite food. Some of my favorite foods include butternut squash pasta, roasted garlic (especially on pasta, but even just by itself), arugula, hamburgers with fries (from a diner, not a fast-food place. bonus points for having stuff like avocado or Thousand Island dressing on it), anything from Chick-Fil-A (homophobia notwithstanding), and paneer curry.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Spending time with my fiance, even if we're doing errands or something like that. Hanging out with my friends and making new friends. Writing. Watching Youtube videos (ASMR videos, purse collection videos, organizational videos, and Let's Play videos for the Sims are among my favorites). Spending time on PerC, of course. Going to the beach or the park. Listening to music (I love grunge, noise rock, oldskool emo, and hardcore punk).

*What are your top five pet peeves?* People who have messed-up ideas about how the world works and refuse to change their opinion even in the face of logic. "Not in my backyard" type of people. Being told "no." Disorganized places. My Internet not working.

*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Going to the beach with my fiance and swimming in the waves all day. Then going to a diner and eating an awesome hamburger. Then going to a reunion show for one of my favorite bands and getting half crushed to death in the moshpit (I mostly like older music which is why I said reunion show). Then coming home and falling asleep next to my fiance.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I love both meat and vegetables. I feel guilty eating meat though, but I've tried cutting meat out of my diet and it makes me feel weak.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls* Not sure about the existence of God as a sentient being, but I kind of believe that everything in the universe is part of a singular consciousness and when we die we return to that consciousness. I formally list myself as agnostic though because I think that humans are not meant to know if there is a God, and even if there is one I don't think humans have the capacity to comprehend the nature of God.
*The Death Penalty* Not sure because it's better to let the truly heinous criminals rot in prison. But on the other hand then taxpayers fund them to sit around and watch TV for the rest of their lives. I think we are not tough enough on criminals (I'm talking about the truly heinous ones like rapists and serial killers here). They go to prison for life and get to spend all of their time watching TV and hanging out with other scumbags. We should incorporate more unpleasantness into our treatment of those kinds of psychopaths, like hard labor or mandated solitary confinement, regardless of whether or not we kill them. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but this is how I feel.
*Premarital Sex* YES! We have birth control, abortion and paternity tests now, no reason to wait until marriage.
*People are inherently good *MOST people are inherently good. But there are always the psychopaths and assholes fucking it up for everyone else.
*Destiny* No.
*Done drugs* Only marijuana, and I'm not allowed to do it anymore because it started making me have depersonalization and panic attacks. I also get drunk off of two drinks and I can't drink coffee because it makes me panic.
*Kissed in the rain* I never have before. It sounds like a good idea at the time, but it would be annoying to be all wet afterwards.
*Re-reading a good book* Sure, why not? I always forget parts of books.​


----------



## nerual

nice username, you must be a talking heads fan! and i love your avatar also. angela chase is the best.


----------



## Finnris

*Personal* ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _finnris or B.K. is fine._




* Male/Female/Trans? W_ell, I just checked and all my lady parts are still there, so..._


*Location* - 

Where were you originally born? _Virginia 
_Where do you live today? _North Carolina

_


*Personal(ity) ~*


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INTP. On and off sporadically for the last 2 years or so._


* What type do you usually test as? _INTP_


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _No clue. I generally am ambivalent, if anything. __It usually takes a lot for me to actively dislike someone._


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Type 5_





*Occupation* ~


* Employed or Unemployed? _Self-employed, so sort of unemployed?_


What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _Criminal Justice_


What is your dream job? _To be rich and not need a job. Or to be a ninja._




*About You* ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
_
I hate introduction paragraphs. I like horror movies, chili cheese fries, and good books. I'm an eccentric, lazy bookworm but at least I have good taste in music. I'm a bit of a smartass and tend to not take things as seriously as I should, sometimes. I hope to get entertainment and/or boredom from this forum at the moment because it's 5 am here, so I either need to wake up or go back to sleep._






*Other* ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _video games_
Do you collect anything? _knives, tarot cards, book marks_
What are your phobias? _Pfft. Like I'm goin' to fall for that._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _I'm an omnivore. But as long as there are no onions I prefer a higher ratio of veggies._




*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


God and Souls _Maybe...doubt it, though._
The Death Penalty _Yay_
Premarital Sex _Yay_
People are inherently good _Nay, but not inherently bad either_
Destiny _Nay_
Done drugs _Yay_
Kissed in the rain _Nay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay_


----------



## AmandaRheen

*I thought I would introduce myself and say "Hello everyone"*

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
**My real name is Tracy but I go by Amanda online. I don't really mind which you choose. 

- Any nicknames? 
I have a few but my nicknames seem to be acquired on an individual relationship basis rather than commonly known names.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Currently live in Brisbane, Australia. I love visiting cultures different to my own. I would be happy to go anywhere that was not a war-zone. I am always up for a few days camping in a rain-forest.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs
I am 45. Don't let the number fool you. I still sometimes feel like I'm only pretending to be a grown up. I used to define an adult as someone who buys their own washing machine and refrigerator. I still think in lots of ways this is not too far from the truth :happy:


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP - I've dabbled in it on and off. I've owned a manual for years.

* What type do you usually test as? Always INFP for the last 20 years
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't define people in this way. In the end what I like or dislike about someone tends to be very individual. I tend to like everyone going in and seem to get on with most people.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I've never really understood the validity of the Enneagram. I jump around all over the place on that thing and seem to closely relate to 3/4 of the profiles. Perhaps I will learn something about it here that might be helpful.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed as a personal / couples counsellor

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Degree - psych and sociology majors.

What is your dream job? I don't really know. I quite like what I do now.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am curious and mostly easy going. I appreciate relaxed, intelligent, good humour. I guess I hope to extend my knowledge a little more. At minimum I hope to be entertained :wink:



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
 I like the toys that feel in some way sensual to the touch.

Do you collect anything? 
I'm starting to get quite a collection of family ashes. This was not intentional. Sometimes an inheritance is not what you'd expect. They all drive around in the car with me because I keep forgetting to take them inside the house. There's only the five of us now that my brother and I both agreed Mum would probably prefer the view at his house. 

What are your phobias? 
mmm... spiders freak me out a bit if they're big, and near and run fast. Especially if I'm naked and they are sharing the shower with me.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
No lol

Some of the things that you give you jollies. 
I just love some of the relaxed, funny conversations I have with my friends. I can also spend hours entertaining myself in my own head.

What are your top five pet peeves? 
*


*Crass, self-centered, judgmental people*
*profit without morals*
*animal cruelty*
*a lack of even basic compassion*
*that capitalism seems to put a monetary worth on everything*
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
I find these sorts of questions so hard to answer. I could spend a week thinking about this...

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I am an omnivore

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls I don't know the answer to this
The Death Penalty No not really
Premarital Sex Yes please
People are inherently good mmm.... people are inherently a pretty mixed bag I've found out 
Destiny Try as I might to self-determine, Fate seems to strike my life more regularly than I like to acknowledge
Done drugs but never swallowed lol
Kissed in the rain someone, somewhere, sometime
Re-reading a good book not currently
*


----------



## Ralphie

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
*Rafael.

Any nicknames?

Some...

* Male/Female/Trans?

Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

1. Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic.
2. Madrid, Spain.
3. Maybe some...
4. Gizeh, who would not?

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

1. 27
2. I consider to act my age, acording to my cultural background...

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

1. INTP
2. I obsessed (like with a lot of stuff i read) with this theory like 6 month ago or so...

* What type do you usually test as?

INTP every time.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Descrecendo: ENFP, ENTJ, ENFJ(if they can manage their intensity), ENTP (as long i don't live with them) are tied for the i enojoy the most, followed by ISTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ESFP they are fun to be around, INTJ amuse me, and last but it's not that i don't enjoy their good times ISFJ, ESFJ, INFJ and a pretty bad experience with INFP no offense.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Socionics: ILI

Occupation ~


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Im a doctor in medicine, studying to compete for specialization in cardiology

What is your dream job?

Medical doctor in cardiology

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I see myself as a person who likes to learn, new experiences, has learned and wants to keep learning about himself and how to improve, in this case, form this forum i'd like a new experience and learn, maybe change the order of preference on the tipes. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Wherever there is risk, videogames, pc games, books or all of the sorts.

Do you collect anything?

Nop

What are your phobias?

No phobias, but i have a great respect of sharks, not just the shark, if i encounter one the disadvantage it's just ridiculous

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

A food of my country called Sancocho, it has 7 kinds of meat...

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

The word jollies, and do what i want to do, when i want.

What are your top five pet peeves?

1. Uncontrolled emotional intensity.
2. Needy people.
3. People who facts are not enough, for no particular reason.
4. Bitting my tongue.
5. Hiccups.

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Doing what i want, as long as i want, wherever i want, who i want, untill i want.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Meat Diet.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls

Not arrogant enough to descard them.

The Death Penalty

Sorry but some deserverve it.

Premarital Sex

Best invention ever.

People are inherently good

yes.

Destiny

Don't belive it
Why torture me with this cuestions? i wanna write so much but not gonna...

Done drugs

No need.

Kissed in the rain

Yeap

Re-reading a good book

Never, although i'm considering methamprphosis, Kafka and discourse and the method by my friend Rene...*


----------



## Sheena Beattie

Name
Sheena Beattie
Location
*Born in Springfield Massachusettes
*I'm currently living in Titusville Florida
*I moved to Titusville in hopes of starting over and finding myself
*I actually don't want to go anywhere else at the current moment I like it here in Titusville although going to California on Vacation would be nice.
*I am a female
*I'm 27 years old and I think I act my age.
*I am an INFJ in accordance to the Myers Briggs and every other source I have ever taken afterwards.
*The personality Type I tend to conflict with the most is ESTJ due to the fact that I am drawn to sensitivity and I don't always like to hear the cold rational truth 100% of the time.
*My favorite personality type that I have run into this far is INTj's and ISTj's. I'm drawn to thinking types mostly.
*I'm a type 4 on the ennegram and 1 point away from scoring even with 9 and scored limbic in the sloan test.
Occupation
*I am a HHA (Home Care CNA)
*I am current sophomore in college majoring in psychology
*My dream job is to be a Psychology professor
About Me
*I am on this website to learn more about myself and to learn about other personality types in hopes of having a better understanding of the world around me.
Other
*Not interested in answering
Other Other
*God and Souls (yay)
*The death penalty (nay)
*Premarital sex (meh)
*People are good (yay)
*Destiny (yay)
*Done drugs (nay)
*kissed in the rain (nay)
*re-reading good book (yay)​


----------



## Ryn_dweller

Personal ~​
** Name - I would prefer to be called Ryn


* Male/Female/Trans?
I am of the female gender

Location - I have lived on the US East Coast my entire life and just recently I made the decision to move all the way West! My dream location isn't really a location but rather I want to live everywhere. The top countries on my list are Scotland, Ireland, Australia, and New Zealand.

Age - I am 19 but I've done a lot of growing up in the last 8 months and I really feel more like 25.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
All of the tests that I have taken have shown me as being an INFP. I only recently learned about the MBTI theory but have been on learning about it ever since.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My sister is an INFJ and we are very close. I'm pretty compatible with most everyone but I struggle with the non-feeling types. 




Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I'm currently employed at a retail pet store.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Highschool educatio as well as one semester of community college.

What is your dream job?
My dream job would be something requiring me to travel. I love to write so of course a traveling journalist is the dream 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
My hope in joining this forum is to learn more about my personality as well as learn about others. I'm currently still figuring out who I am so there's not a lot I can say to describe myself. What I CAN say about myself that I know will never change is that I hate conflict. I am also very blunt and I have troubles lying to people just for the sake of not hurting their feelings. These two traits combined cause a lot of inner turmoil for me. The desire to avoid any arguments or conflict battles with my need for excruciatingly painful honesty. So most of the time I choose to just keep my mouth shut rather than say anything at all. Because of this I come across as very quiet to a lot of people. 
So it's not the most endearing quality in a person but it's a trait that has stuck with me all my life despite the fact that I seem to be constantly changing.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games! Monopoly, Settlers of Catan, LIFE. I am a board game geek roud:

Do you collect anything? I currently collect pets since I work at a pet store. I have a hamster, a dog, a betta fish, and an aquarium with 4 guppies and a catfish 

What are your phobias? Drowning. I adore the water and I swim all the time but I am terrified of drowning.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I currently am in love with Carnitas....yummy roasted pulled pork with sour cream, salsa, guacamole, beans, and rice all rolled up on a soft flour tortilla......*drool*

Some of the things that you give you jollies? cute cuddly aminals and snakes curling around my fingers

What are your top five pet peeves? Bad drivers, liars, people that brag too much, people that dog ear the pages of books, and people that post too many selfies on facebook.

What would a perfect day be like for you? a walk on the beach in the morning, jumping in the ocean and then climbing up a mountain to gaze at the stars at night.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like a good ratio of meat to veggies


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Yay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Nay (I believe people have the ability to be good but it is not a natural part of our being.)
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay
*


----------



## KarenMarie

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? Karen. No nickname

Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Born in Iowa. Moved to the suburbs of Atlanta Ga when I was 9, talk about a culture shock. Moved back to the same city in Iowa at 14. Met my current husband at 15. At 16 my parents told me we were moving back to Ga, being the difficult teenager I was I said I wouldn't move unless he could come too. (He was 18 and already knew he was destined for better things. I was his ticket out of the small farm town. Note: he is ESTP but you would confuse him for ENTJ if you met him in a professional environment.) They said ok. (They were on drugs, literally) Pregnant a few months after later, are you surprised? Moved out at 17, had my first baby at 17, and got married at 17. Moved to Jacksonville FL for my husbands job at 19. Moved again with the husband and 3 kids, 15 months ago to Orlando FL so my husband could start his business, he is always chasing money and opportunity and I support him 100%!

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Depends if it was a child free trip.
Veges if it was just myself and my man.
Disney Caribbean cruise if we had the kids.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
25. 26 in 2 weeks.
I act my age I think. I live the lifestyle of a 35 year old but I still act my age, maybe a little younger.

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP
About 3 years. 

What type do you usually test as? ENTP or INTJ 

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
ESTPs get me out of my head and into adventure, which I love. I have great conversation with INFPs.
Don't like ISTPs or ISTJs to emotional, Js are to into rules. I do not like talking to emotional irrational people. People who want to debate me using feelings and fairness as a valid argument.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
N/A


Employed or Unemployed?
I don't have a triditional job. I'm a stay at home mom of my 3 boys 8, 5, and 2. I also do the books for part of my husbands business.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still going on and off (currently off) to college. I will probably get a business degree. I just can't decide what I want to do. 

What is your dream job?
National news commentator (not reporter)
College professor-economic philosophy or something about political current events.
A professional deregulater, some would call that a politician, but politicians creat regulation.

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I feel misunderstood by others a lot. I may come off as a having a "better than" attitude or superior attitude, and I can get a little annoying when I'm talkng about my passions, I have a lot of them. But I'm aware of this and can usually control myself around others, especially new people. I'm not the best listener, but again, I'm aware and I'm working on it. I'm very direct and to the point. Sometimes that turns people off, hurts their feelings, or just offends them. I tend to correct others, but now I just do it in my head. I get bored and restless sitting at home if there's nothing to do. But I get just as bored and restless at things like birthday parties, baby showers, BBQ's, I'm always saying "I gotta go", I usually blame this on the kids so I don't seem...I don't know, whatever it is people think about you when you up and leave a party or event. I love to read, mostly fiction unless it's a on a topic I'm extremely interested in. I will be reading "Please Understand Me II" next! I sound a little like an INTJ but here is where I differ:
I am ALWAYS late, people joke that they have to tell me an earlier time to be somewhere, so when I show up late I'll actually be on time. I'm the worst procrastinator you'll ever meet, but I do best under pressure and almost always manage to get things done by the deadline. I forget everything, not misplace, just always going back because I left something somewhere-purse in dressing room, keys by register, sunglasses inside ect. People who don't know me think I'm a stereotypical ditzy blonde, they couldn't be further from the truth. My husband says I'm a natural born slob who tries really hard to keep a clean house. I'm a "girly girl" I love nice clothes, I get my hair and nails done and I'm always at the gym. I can be a little shallow when judging a persons appearance, but only on the things they can help-overweight, clothes that are cliche, stereotypical, or inappropriate, hair that, with a brush and hairspray could look 100% better. I just appreciate the beauty around me. I don't commit to going places until the last min because if I don't feel like it or if something else comes up, I don't want to have the obligation of showing up. If I do commit then I'll almost always follow through, but I'll probably "have to go" before it's over. I'm very spontaneous, sometimes I'll pack everyones bags and say we're going somewhere. I'm a skeptic but an optimist. I love adventure, but I don't take dangerous risks. I'm somewhat paranoid. I'm loyal to people I consider friends, and deeply loyal to the few people very close to me. New people I meet are often surprised at my NT. I have this unusual gift of explaining other peoples thought process and feelings, even if I've never met them, to someone else. I am a great medator, and can always be unbiased when looking at the world through someone else's eyes. I used to think this was called empathy, but I usually don't feel their feelings or sympathize for them. When I do tho, it comes out fast, unexpected, and strong; I had just met this girl (husbands friends wife) and we were having good conversation talking about our kids, and she tells me about when her baby was 5 days old and passed away. I almost immediately started crying, I of course excused myself to the bathroom, I do not like becoming emotional in front of others. It's just crazy when I hear about something particularly terrible, I will not be able to stop thinking about it for days and sometimes week, forever actually. I will be triggered into remembering something awful I heard about when I was younger. Even tho I have this gift of understanding peoples mind, I don't get into their hearts and vise versa. I don't bond strongly with people, I have good conversation but no real connection. There have been maybe 5 real personal connections in my adult life, one being my husband of course.
Well this went WAY over the 2 paragraph suggestion. See, I talk a lot. 
PS-do you think I have my type right?

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? None
Do you collect anything? No, unless knowledge counts.
What are your phobias? Someone breaking in at night when my husband is away for work (he id right now, and I'm so paranoid I can't sleep. I often stay up until the sun comes up because I'm so scared)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. shish kabobs, fajitas, and Cajun chicken pasta.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Debate, adventurous trips, when my husband does something so unexpected and romantic.
What are your top five pet peeves? 1.People talking about something they don't know like they know it.
2.The misuse of words
3.Making excuses for bad behavior or anything, using something other than straight forward logic, but then its not an excuse it's a reason.
4.Drama. I may seem like I'm into drama to other girls who first meet me. They try and go there with me all the time, either by coming to me to partake in the drama or thinking they can get away with being fake to my face, I never fall for fakeness. People who know me, quickly learn that I don't play games. You won't ever find me talking bad about someone behind their back, unless its something I'll say to their face. Then I can be ruthless. Some girls claim to have this principle, but most girls like putting other girls down, then being nice to them the next day. No.
5. People overstaying their welcome. This is probably the fault of my husband, he'll let people stay for days, or even move in. We have had so many temp roommates who've been in a bind, I don't know if he really wants to help people or if he's addicted to the excitement and change. Once I'm ready for people to go, I let it be known, subtle at first and if they don't pick up the clue my inner bitch comes out.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Early workout, go somewhere fun, beach, boat, springs, with the kids and husband. Come home and drop them off with a sitter, get dressed up in my heels and hit the town with my hubby, for dance and drinks. Come home and have amazing sex before going to bed. Given I could NEVER do this everyday, 2 or 3 times a month.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Not sure. Gut says Nay
The Death Penalty. Yay
Premarital Sex. Yay
People are inherently good. Yay
Destiny. Nay
Done drugs. Yay
Kissed in the rain. Yay
Re-reading a good book. Yay


----------



## Darko

Personal~
* Lindsey, or Lin
* Female
* Location - Born in Stockholm, Sweden but moved to the states for college and ended up staying in Alabama. And I'd go to Canada, I've just always wanted to visit.
​ Age - 19, I act my age for the most part but I'm sometimes quite serious and act older.

Personal(ity) ~

* INTP and for about 3 years.
* Favorite would probably be INFP, just have tons of INFP friends.
* Least favorite would be ESFP, two ESFP siblings/mother and they certainly know how to annoy.

Occupation ~

* Currently a student.
I'm majoring in Literature.
Not sure of my dream job yet.

About You ~

I'm a quite laid back person, great sense of humour. I'm always found with my nose in a book, or listening to music.
I have quite a lot of times when I fall into a mental fog/boredom of everything, actually in one right now.
I'm not that good at these about you things though, so I'll end it here.

​Other ~

Don't really have a favorite section at the toy store.
Books, I collect books.
​Phobias, dirty dish water and being held down.
Chicken Alfredo, my mum used to call me her little italian because I'd only eat that type of food as a child.
Music and art.
Someone coming in my room and leaving the door open, my loud brother and sister, my dog purposefully knocking over my drinks after he drinks from them.
Having the house to myself, just pure silence.
Both, although I'm not a vegetarian I actually hardly ever eat meat.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​
God and Souls - Yay
Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Neutral, people are going to do it. I've done it, and not one to judge on that.
People are inherently good - I believe some are, not all though.
Destiny - Nay, we make our own.
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a book - Yay


----------



## Silithor

Personal:
Name: I just started on this forum/website, so I think for now I'd like to stick to my username, Silithor.

Gender: Male

Born in Toronto, raised in Toronto, live in Toronto

I'm 20 years old and feel I've acted like a 17-18 year old for the past 8 years or so.

Personality:
My myers-briggs type is IsTJ, but about half the time I test as an InTJ... and once as an IsTP somehow.

I enjoy being around anyone who accepts that I'm not very talkative and doesn't try to drag conversation out of me.

Sloan tests me as a RLOEI, and ennegram type is 6w5.

Occupation:
Currently a university student studying computer science.

About me:
I'm a shy, generally negative guy. I tend to assume the worst about everyone and everything until I'm proven otherwise. In social situations I have trouble appearing "normal", often being overly quiet, but just as often being rather zany (I can't seem to get that middle ground between the two that most people live in). I love food and often look up recipes for things I think I would enjoy eating, but rarely make them. I came to this forum for a few reasons, including but not limited to: curiosity about personality types, learning more about who I am and how to distinguish that from who I've learned to be, and also just a place to socialize in a relatively slow paced environment. :happy:

Other:
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
I only visit a store when I have something specific in mind I want to buy, but probably the video games section.
Do you collect anything? 
​I don't collect anything for the sake of collecting them, but for a few years I did purchase Magic: the Gathering cards.

What are your phobias?
​Crowds, pretty girls(only in person), being over running water(mainly rivers).

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
​I am a huge fan of stovetop popcorn, olives, peaches, cheeses, breads, berries, and most of the deli-style meats (just not pastrami).

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
​Whose line is it anyways?, swimming, video games, outdoors at night.

What are your top five pet peeves?
​People who spell words wrong, even though they know they are spelling them wrong.
People who refuse to ask straight questions, even if you ask them to
People who act like everything is a joke, and don't take anything seriously
People who have opinions about everything, but no reasons behind any of them
When people say "same difference" and I say, 2, 4. 5, 7. same difference, and they don't understand. It's fine if they don't think it's funny, I just really hate that saying, and like to point out what it really implies.
People who put six pet peeves here!

What would a perfect day be like for you?
​Rainy, 24 degrees centigrade, wake up at 10, spend 1-3 hours with friends, try making something new to eat.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I mostly prefer meat, but I am very partial to berries or a nice salad.
Also starchy things such as bread and potatoes.

Other Other:
God and Souls: no
The Death Penalty: yes
Premarital Sex: yes
People are inherently good: no
Destiny: no
Done drugs: only alcohol
Kissed in the rain: no
Re-reading a good book: not currently, but something I often do.​


----------



## themagicludicolo

Personal-

-Ludicolo or Doug E. Fresh

-Male

Location- Born in Chicago, Illinois, reside in South Lyon, Michigan, would love to be in Hawaii.

Personality

-ENFJ, and I have been reading for about three years.

-I pretty much always test as an ENFJ.

-Love being around ISTJ's, I like how quiet they are. ( I wish I was that quiet.) I pretty much like to be around everybody except for ENTJ's.

Occupation-

Student, not yet in college.
My dream job is a librarian.

About Me-

I like sharing my opinion, which is why I came here. I hope to learn more about the other personality types through how they act through this forum. Maybe I will finally start liking ENTJ's.

Other-

A perfect day is a nice, brisk Fall day with a slight rain and some leaves.


----------



## undercovermermaid

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? My real name is Sheri. I already hate my username lol
- Any nicknames?

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
I was born in beautiful southern California, but my family moved to Georgia when I was 8.  California was just too expensive for us, even though we didn't live in one of the bigger cities. But I intend to go back there someday. If not California, then another state. I don't belong in Georgia. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Southern California, near the beach. It is my home. Though if I wanted to go explore a new place, somewhere in Europe, like London.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 20. I think in some ways I'm still a teenager but in other ways I'm beyond my years. I definitely don't feel like an official adult, that's for sure.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. I first took the test when I was 16, didn't really like my personality type, and then forgot about it. I got more into it a few months ago thanks to the youtuber catirific. And now I'm perfectly ok with my personality type!
*** What type do you usually test as?
INFP always, though I think once I tested as an ENFP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really know what anyone I hang out with's personalities are. I think that I would want to try to get along with anyone no matter what their personality type is, but I would like to know *at least* one other INFP.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
4w5


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Can't afford college 
What is your dream job?
I used to say writer, but ever since I decided trying to make writing my main thing was more pressure than I could handle and would take the joy out of writing for me-not to mention the fact that I've gotten way out of the habit of writing-I don't really know anymore. I just want enough money to have enough food, live in a place I want to live instead of settling for a place I have to live, and to travel every once in awhile. 

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I really hate describing myself. My favorite color is blue. I have a dog but I'm more of a cat person (just by a little bit, though, I love all animals really). I'm really long winded in case you haven't already noticed, once I get to typing or writing I just can't stop! As for this forum I hope to sort of talk to new people and find people who are like me as well as learn to understand better those who aren't like me.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Idk it's all pretty fun lol.
Do you collect anything?
The souls of children (just kidding...or am I?)
What are your phobias?
They're really weird and I'd rather not go into them. I don't have very common fears usually. I am terrified of confrontation though and that seems pretty average.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I really like anything sweet.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Idk what that means.
What are your top five pet peeves?
-When people don't shut the cupboard doors, when people don't shut the microwave door, when people talk during movies or tv shows (I'm actually trying to focus, and if you're not, I don't see why you wanted to watch something in the first place), when people just dismiss things as weird or stupid without trying to understand them, and when people judge others based on how they dress and their sex life. 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Getting everything I needed to do done without stressing, playing my guitar, writing without stressing about it, playing with my dog, just in general chilling by myself to be honest. I guess that sounds boring. Oh wellz. There are some days I prefer to get out, I swear!!!
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I actually was recently a total vegetarian, but I went back to eating chicken. I do not eat beef and hate seafood. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
I don't know, have stopped caring, would rather focus on what I know now and improving the one life I know for sure I DO have.
The Death Penalty
Definitely not, innocent people end up on death row more often than you think. Besides, rotting in a cell is a way better punishment than just dying for the real murderers (since we really can't know for sure if they will be punished afterwards).
Premarital Sex
People should do whatever they want with anyone they want AS LONG AS everyone consents.
People are inherently good
Yes, I think that for the most part, people want to better themselves.
Destiny
Nah, I prefer choosing my own way.
Done drugs
Yeah, not going back to anything of that nature.
Kissed in the rain
No 
Re-reading a good book
Yes :tongue:

If you actually read all that....thanks but what are you doing with your life?? jk :kitteh:


----------



## Baubo

Personal 
*Name: *Baubo
*Gender: *Female
*Location*: (U.S.) Raised in Illinois by Alabama parents (so I never talk or act right, no matter where I go).
*If I could get up and go*: any pretty & private beach because I need to charge my battery.

*Age: *54. *Act my age*: yeah, sometimes. Humor stuck in junior high. Act about 6 when delighted or frustrated.


*Personal(ity)*
INFJ. *Reading about Myers-Briggs:* almost nothing. Recently, I bet a young stranger $5 he couldn't guess my type - but he did. This got me to take it seriously.
*Type usually test as:* Consistently INFJ (after I stopped manipulating the outcome. I wanted to be a thinker; I wanted to be an extrovert).
*Personality types to be around:* Dunno but my 2 best friends are sensing extrovert feelers.

*Other personality tests:* Might take those later.

*Occupation*: Gainfully employed w/some college. Started in Science, switched to English, then Home Ec, then Accounting, then never went back.

*Dream job: * Some kinda Nobel prize winner -- if I could do it and remain anonymous.


*About You*
I'm an empath under cover. I learned to suppress the signals that would make people assume I'd be glad to be their sounding board / advisor / mother figure. And, less successfully, to suppress the empathic sensing ability.
*Seeking generally:* Tips on how others cope with the INFJ disease & ideas for relating better to my opposites.
*Seeking specifically:* Any tool I can find to instigate harmony, if possible, in my immediate family where a serious rift is in the making.

*Other*
*Favourite section at the toy-store: * Tricks: fake bugs / jokes / disguises.
*Collect:* Heart-shaped rocks.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool: *Pickle & peanut butter sandwich. Actually just say "pickle" and I drool.
*Things that give me jollies:* Puppies, kitties, and baby birds (all locked in a cage together). Husband, offspring, friends, pets. Cool breeze on a warm day or Irish coffee on a snow day.
*Pet Peeves: *All my pet peeves have the same root: the Me-First mentality: bad drivers, mouthy beggars, politicians, thieves, boorish bores.
*Perfect Day: * Any day with no deadlines, demands, expectations; and without a single item left on the to-do list. 
*Vegetarian or meat diet or both: * Part-time vegetarian.


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls - Maybe
The Death Penalty - Rarely
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## araneae

*Personal* 

*Name: *Ale
*Male/Female/Trans?: *Female
*Age: *16. But when I’m around people I always feel like I’m either 5 or 40.



*Personal(ity) 

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *
INTJ. I first heard about it two years ago but my obsession started two weeks ago to be honest. I used to only read about the INTJs but now I’ve been reading about the whole thing. 
*What type do you usually test as? *
INTJ. The first time I did it I was typed as ENTP, then ENTJ, but since last year I’ve only got INTJ. I think it was because back then I was lying to myself about who I was, but in retrospective I have always been INTJ.


*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?: *
I don’t know, I don’t know. There are days when I like everyone and there are days when I want to murder everyone, but it really depends on me and never on the personality types. Everyone in my house is an introvert and I like them all so there’s that… I don’t know, man. 
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Well the other day I did a random silly test and I don’t even remember the name but I’ve never got such an accurate result: _You are confident and capable of social interaction, but you prefer the silence of dead bodies to the loud_.

*Occupation 

Employed or Unemployed?: *High School student.

*What is your education?: *This is my last year of high school

*What is your dream job?: *I would love to be on America's Next Top Model, you know. Or Dance Moms!

*About You 

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum: *Well… I’m not here to make any friends, I’m here to win. Not really. I’d describe myself as a great person and I hope this really cool forum makes me even greater. 

*Other 


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Barbies, I’m not lying.
*Do you collect anything? *The bodies of my dead spiders lmao (jk jk)
*What are your phobias? *Dogs
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I love lasagna and ice cream. Not drooling, that’s new.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Coffee
*What are your top five pet peeves? *When people go barefoot around life (I don’t care if it’s you own house!!! There’s a reason slippers exist!!!), when people sit on my bed, people who suddenly change plans, people who think being introverted and shy is the same thing, people that say useless things when I’m having a panic attack because of dogs like “Oh, he’s not going to bite you” lmao you don’t say, or “if you show him you’re scared he will come to you” lol thank you that’s really helpful.
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *A day in London maybe???
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I’d love to be 100% vegetarian.


----------



## bri7

Personal ~​
** Name - **Bri**

* Female

Location - I live in the US.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
A fictional setting of some sort...

Age - I'll be 17 in a couple months. I'm not sure if I act my age or not...if I'm feeling particularly awful, I do a pretty good job of being an angst-ridden teenager, haha...but normally it's pretty hard for me to relate to kids my age. It's probably more of a personality type thing than an "I'm-waay-more-mature-than-they-are" sort of deal, though. I like to think I'm young at heart...been told I'm "idealistic" and will learn that shutting out new ideas and compromising one's beliefs is somehow a good thing when I'm...you know, older (as in, I've stagnated). 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
INFP. I've been reading stuff on Myers-Briggs theory for about a year now, but just found out about the enneagram and socionics stuff.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP, sometimes INTP. The INFP type seems to describe me best, but I've gotten "T" instead of "F" a couple times. I think that's mostly because I don't like to express my emotions when they're really serious. And I can be pretty logical.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
It really just depends on the individual, but...I do tend to get along quite well with "N"s. And I generally do not get on as well with "ES"-whatevers. ESFP types (although not all) have a tendency to get on my nerves. I have to work around them all the time, though, as I'm in Theater, and they almost always assume I am a sub-par human being because I'm not really loud. So maybe that's where my prejudice comes from. And everyone's different, anyway. There are at least a few ESFPs I like.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 4w5
Socionics: IEI



Occupation ~

* Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Just started my senior year in high school. In college I'd LIKE to major in creative writing or psychology.

What is your dream job?
An author!

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Okay...well...like I said above,I just started my senior year in high school. And I'm wondering exactly how I'm going to get through yet another year of pointless busy work and the politics of 'he-said-that-she-said-that-she-said'. I don't like making judgements or forming opinions until I feel like I've got both sides of the story. I'd rather have a few close relationships than a million superficial ones. I really like to write...and would like to do something meaningful with my life. I play the piano and write cheesy songs and read good books and over-think everything and try not to fall asleep (Narcolepsy problems). I'm not entirely sure what I hope to get out of this site...it just seemed really interesting to interact with people who know stuff about and are interested in personality types. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Arts and crafts, definitely 

Do you collect anything?
Books! And whatever junk seems like it would look cool on my charm (okay, okay...junk)-necklace.

What are your phobias?
Emetophobia (vomiting)
Athazagoraphobia (of forgetting or of being forgotten)


Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Good books, poetry, music, the movie theater (despite the prices...*sigh*), thinking, learning cool stuff, in-depth conversations

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. Short term, stupid self interest
2. Shallowness
3. Doublespeak
4. Arrogance
5. Rudeness for the sake of being rude


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls...maybe (I hope)?
The Death Penalty...with restrictions
Premarital Sex...don't really care
People are inherently good...I think so.
Destiny...forge your own
Done drugs...once
Kissed in the rain...nope
Re-reading a good book...always!*


----------



## cynosure.x

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*My username is obviously cynosure.x but you can call me cyn.

** Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*I was born in Soest, Germany. I live in Belgium.  My dad was a military man and was stationed in Germany so we lived there for a while. I have 2 older brothers who were born in Germany as well. Oldest brother is 6 years older and he lived there for 6 years because I wasn't even 1y old when we moved back to Belgium.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 21 years old. Turning 22 in 13 days. I usually act my age but I can be pretty silly and childish too.


*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*No idea. First time I ever heared of it actually.

** What type do you usually test as?

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*

*Occupation ~
*
** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed.
*
* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Graduated from High School, that's it.

** What is your dream job?*
Earning lotsa money and not having to work too much, lol. But no, I don't have a dream job. Not that I know of anyways... yet...


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - personal preference, to each their own.
People are inherently good - nay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - yes (not yay because it really wasn't yay)
Kissed in the rain - yay
Re-reading a good book - nay (i don't read books)


----------



## apu

Personal ~​
** Name - Ryan
- Any nicknames? Not really.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male.

Location - Originally born in Lancaster, PA. I was adopted there at birth.
- I want to go to Amsterdam, Germany and Scandinavia mostly for the various music festivals but also to sightsee and have a good time.

Age - I'm 22 but sometimes I act like I'm in my teens mostly because I do things you'd expect a teenager to do, I complain a lot and am a bit picky with my food.




Personal(ity) ~

* I'm an INFP and I've been reading on MBTI since the summer of 2012.

* I usually test as an INFP.

* I don't mind anyone really. But it's not cool if people try to take control or act elitist about anything. I really don't like elitists.

According to SLOAN i'm an RCOEI and the Enneagram was 2w3. 



Occupation ~

* Currently employed at an accounting firm doing clerical work however I only come in during tax seasons. Looking for a permanent job in the meantime which is quite challenging.

I'm currently attending community college pursuing a degree in computer science.

Hoping to get a government job one day in IT. However if I can't get a job at all in the next year or so, I'm going to enlist in the air force.


About You ~

* I'm usually a calm, laid-back person however I can be easily agitated if someone starts panicking. I also tend to spend most of my time alone however when I do go out with people, I'm really outgoing and easy to get along with. I love to exercise and having a future is important to me since I haven't really done much with my life aside from getting some certifications. My social circle is pretty small and disappointing. I have mild depression and my mood fluctuates based on how I feel or what's going on around me. I really enjoy anime, manga and vidya however I also enjoy learning which is funny because I hated school. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Don't go there much. Usually shop online.
Do you collect anything? Figures, posters, CDs and I'm starting to get into vinyls.
What are your phobias? Bugs.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fried rice(lol)
Some of the things that you give you jollies? New technology, exercise and being around people.
What are your top five pet peeves? Manipulation, most drivers, idiots, elitists and weebs.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Having a fulfilling day being productive, exercising and relaxing in the evening. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No.
The Death Penalty Yes.
Premarital Sex Yes.
People are inherently good No.
Destiny Yes.
Done drugs Yes.
Kissed in the rain No.
Re-reading a good book Yes.*


----------



## WhoSaidThat

*Personal ~*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Mrs. Whatsit 
*- Any nicknames?*
Mrs or Whatsit
** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female
*Location - Where were you originally born? *
Midwest
*Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Midwest; not really
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
California, to see one of my siblings
*Age – How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
43, been 43 for a couple of decades now (kids’ll do that to ya)

*Personal(ity) ~*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP –a few years now
** What type do you usually test as?*
IN-something or other
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
People who make assumptions and snap judgments; people who can’t admit when they’re wrong; loud, affectionate people
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Nope
*Occupation ~*
** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed as a librarian
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Made it through high school, no college
*What is your dream job?*
I’m doing it

*About You ~*
** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I’ve never really fit in….that kid that when they pick teams, & she’s not only the last kid, but the team leader who gets stuck with her demands an extra person as compensation? That was me, folks. Now I’m just a witch, it works better that way. 


*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* 
Which toy store? ;-)
*Do you collect anything? 
*dust bunnies
*What are your phobias?* 
crowds & under the bed ‘omg-leap-into-bed-from-the-doorway’ spaces
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *
Cheesecake. Nuff said.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Sunsets, motorcycle rides with hubby
*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
1-3: trolls 4-5: assumptions
*What would a perfect day be like for you? * 
bills paid & I still have money
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *
carnivore, thank you


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
*God and Souls *
Yay-YahWeh
*The Death Penalty *
Nay (above our pay grade)
*Premarital Sex* 
Nay (2 dangerous)
*People are inherently good* 
Nay people are inherently selfish
*Destiny* 
Nay; God’s plan that we often ignore-yes
*Done drugs 
*illegal Nay and never done, thankfully; script –Yay, 
*Kissed in the rain* 
;-)
*Re-reading a good book 
*Yay Jane Eyre annually


----------



## toe2thaknee

Personal ~​
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
anon
* Male/Female/Trans?
look at my profile pic, I'm obviously a 78 male and I make shoes for a living.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
long story,
I'd go to greenland. to get away from it all, and to start a business selling fishing lures or something like that, as I doubt they have many hobby stores there.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm at least in my 70s, check my picture duh. 
My mom left my dad when I was 8, so i developed a personality very quickly. 
I was the troublemaker that teachers hated and loved. 
at heart I still feel like a goofy 8 year old joker, 
and they say it can be a self defence, but it's become part of me.

oh yeah, 20's. corporate meat.


Personal(ity) ~

* ENTJ

* same results over 8 years, 3 times

* The only people I don't like are over inflated ego *** bags

Occupation ~

* Fully employed, IT services for a ceo dude

What is your education? Bio and Art major. Balance.

What is your dream job? Dep. Natural Resources. People don't care as much as they should about the environment. Time is ticking

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
"A Social Life." I live in the suburbs with a bunch of uninteresting parents with annoying children. I'd rather sit inside typing than go through the same conversations with them.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? NERF DUH
Do you collect anything? 300+ 4 leaf clovers, just cuz
What are your phobias? godamn spiders, one went down my shirt when younger
Describe your favourite food until you drool. pizza. done.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? drugs.
What are your top five pet peeves?I'm not listing five, but I find television very annoying. and tweets and all that social media shit.
What would a perfect day be like for you? fishing in Canada 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?I deepthroat sausage all day


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls; God may exist, but if he does, he is in no way tied to any religion. I've studied them all, and history repeats. If anything Jesus is burning in hell for pretending to be him. Why did Moses see superstitious things back then, and now, it's nonexistent world wide? OHHhh, they had their forskin cut off witha special knife. it was blessed with jesus's flesh and blood. wtf, I'm not eating that.

The Death Penalty; fuck pedofiles, I'm not paying for them to be alive to get butt raped, and eventually get out and rape kids

Premarital Sex: i'm demisexual libertarian, idgaf what you do
People are inherently good: in the personal world, yes. in the business world, they will turn you inside out
Destiny: stupid concept. OH SHIT, it was my DESTINY to type that. the book "the secret" made a fortune off of that concept...
Done drugs: if you haven't, I am curious as to why.
Kissed in the rain; shoot me now
Re-reading a good book; hell yes. read the bible errrr day. but really I've drooled over quite a few books.
*


----------



## toe2thaknee

WhoSaidThat said:


> *Do you collect anything?
> *dust bunnies


I am curious.


----------



## AmandaRheen

They are often found under beds. Made of dust - furry haired creatures. Don't eat much, very quiet ;-)


----------



## toe2thaknee

cynosure.x said:


> *
> * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> *No idea. First time I ever heared of it actually.
> 
> ** What type do you usually test as?
> 
> * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> *


Okay, have to ask.. How'd you find this forum??


----------



## WhoSaidThat

It's a hopefully humorous way of saying that, IMHO, there's always something better to do than clean. :tongue:


----------



## Daft

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
I go by Alex.

*- Any nicknames?*
Tater nuts?

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Genderqueer. \o/

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in Toronto, CA, and now I currently live somewhere in the US. No interesting story behind it.. just happened to move here when my dad found work.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I'd probably go to Vancouver, or on a vacation to Australia. Why? _Why not?_ They're really cool places.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Seventeen, sir! No, no sir. I think I rotate between acting like a perpetual 10 year old, and other times, a cranky old man. I'm mature in some areas, immature in others. No definite age. Well, except for 907. :happy:


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ENFP/INFP!! While I believe I'm more Ne-dom than Fi-dom, I'm socially introverted and probably don't have the same bubbly charisma as a typical ENFP. I've been reading up on personality theory for... a couple months now? I only just started browsing functions and learning about those.

** What type do you usually test as?*
According to the cognitive test here, I scored as ENFP, second INFP, and third.. INTJ. :shocked: 
I usually test out as either ENFP or INFP with other personality tests.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't know exactly! I love all the people. I probably like INFPs the most, and INTJs are fun to interrogate and catechize... except when they get cranky (kidding). I don't know about least.. I like all sorts of people, regardless of what their type is.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
**goes to take enneargram test*.... 
... *9w1, 4w3, 7w6.*

..*takes SLOAN test*
.. *SCUAI.* 

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Senior in HS, planning on majoring in ASL in college.

*What is your dream job?*
Being paid copious amounts of money to browse the internet?
Or, be a famous musician.

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Brief!? I don't think I can do that, but okay.

Well, I'm a very inquisitive and curious person. I'm creative, and I like exploring theories and branching out new ideas, stemming my thoughts and ideas to everyone I know. I'm highly interested in science, and I really like astronomy and astrophysics, and watch a lot of Neil DeGrasse Tyson videos. I also really like learning new things, and I'm very, very, very ambitious and receptive. The reason why I started looking into personality theory more, was so I could learn more about myself, and get a general idea of why people act the way that they do, and notice the differences between different types.

I hope to gain a much more worldly perspective on personality, among other things, and strengthen my debating skills and learn more about life and the people inhabiting this planet.. and other planets, if they happen to be on PerC. Eek.

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *
Comic books, videogames, and replicas.
*Do you collect anything?
*Hm.. Pokemon cards, DVDs, and old video game guides and Nintendo 64 games.
*What are your phobias?
*Spiders, and monophobia. Does scolionophobia count?
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Deep dish pizza fresh out of the oven, with gooey, melted cheese dripping off the sides.. except now that sounds kinda gross. Just a really good, fresh oven-baked deep dish pizza. Chicago style.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*The internet, videogames, good company, meeting new people and having random discussion, anime, Star Trek, British television and icecream.
*What are your top five pet peeves?
*Republicans, Conservatives, Pro-lifers, things that cost money, and food allergies.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*One where I could spend the day with my friends, and go on a trip into space, courtesy of Nasa. Or a day where I could go out and buy all of the comic books and games I possibly wanted, spend time with my best friend, and make sure that the world were at complete peace, just for one day...
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'm an omnivore.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls *Nay.*
The Death Penalty *Nay.*
Premarital Sex *...yay?*
People are inherently good *Yay.
*Destiny* yay.
*Done drugs* Mixed opinion.
*Kissed in the rain *cliche as hell. nay.
*Re-reading a good book *YAY.


----------



## BadToilet

*Personal ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *
Daniel 
*- Any nicknames?*
Yes
** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male
*Location - Where were you originally born?* 
Sweden
*Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Sweden
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Uhm, nowhere. Haven't got the time to plan anything so.
*Age - How old are you? *
28
*Do you think you act your age?*
Sometimes.
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Late teens/early 20s or something. I'm in the army ffs. I'll probably always be a little childish.

*Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*ISTJ
A couple of weeks.


** What type do you usually test as?*
ISTJ


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Like: Quiet people.
Dislike: Arrogant extroverts, no idea what that type is though.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneargram: Type 6w5


*Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*


High school
Military academy, specialist officer course - land warfare.

*What is your dream job?*
The one I have.


*About You ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
A nice and angry ISTJ staff sgt with a really offbeat and dark sense of humor.

*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*Videogames
*Do you collect anything?*
Old military stuff.
*What are your phobias?*
Hights and claustrophobia.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Pasta bolognese. Nuff said.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Gives me what?
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
-
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A day where I don't have to talk to a single person.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Meat.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls *- Nay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Yay
*People are inherently good* - lol
*Destiny *- Nay, I want to decide things for myself thank you very much.
*Done drugs* - Not unless alcohol and tobacco counts.
*Kissed in the rain* - Yes, but no yay.
*Re-reading a good book* - Yay


----------



## Kates

Name: Katherine
Female
Live in GA...To live: Canada/CA...Visit: Maldives
ENTP: Visionairies
3w2
IEE
Honestly the older I get, the less I want to be around any personality
Self-employed
Dream Job: Mine is pretty good
I am really anti- social media; however, the website interested me. While extroverted, I am extremely private. The qualities i find most attractive in others are intellect, wit, sarcasm, and self-confidence. The more extreme, the better. On a physical level, great teeth and skin.
Toy store section I prefer: Check-out line
Phobias: Adult twins in matching outfits, adult men in costumes
Food: I like to cook and prefer to try anything new and foreign to me....I could live off avocados, pine nuts, meyer lemons, and hot sauce.
Jollies: My 2 boys, Bond No. 9 Perfume, 4.5 " heels daily
Pet Peeves: Valentine's day, Pregnant woman who think they are the first to give birth, Incorrect grammar, Nagging, Cheap shoes
Catholic and hope the statues do not turn every time I grace the doors
Yes to premarital sex, death penalty, drugs, most things in the rain,....


----------



## Modal Soul

rita 19 canada
i was born in kosovo. there's an interesting story behind that
i would go to japan because i want to live in one of those cute japanese style homes


i've been reading on personality theory for about 6 months now
i've tested as: infj, infp, enfp, intp, intj, entp and enfj
as for sloan: scuai (so enfp? idk)
enneagram: facepalm

i'm employed, homie! i'm starting uni next year. i'm thinking of majoring in either medical sciences or journalism/english
dream job? a professional shit disturber, or a writer. idk yet

i'm very fun to be around 'cause i've got jokes on deck. i've been told i'm very witty and sarcastic. i also happen to be very caring and affectionate. i don't like small talk; i only make big talk. there are very few topics i wouldn't go in on.
i'm here to make friends.


phobias: probs musophobia
favoUrite food: i'm not good at picking favoUrites
jollies: valentine's day, pregnant women who think they're the first to give birth, incorrect grammar, nagging, cheap shoes 0=)
pet peeves: idk i can't think of any right now

God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - yay/nay
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - uh nay-ish?
Kissed in the rain - yay
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## arosebyanyothername

um your pic, are you like , what are you doing ?, are you looking down your grutz?(undies)


----------



## SonyaNicole

*New INFJ*

Personal ~​
* Name - What do you preferred to be called? ​

Sonya

- Any nicknames?

Sones but not called that very often

* Male/Female/Trans?

Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was originally born in New York and grew up about 60 miles north of NYC. I now live in Seattle, WA as I could not resist the pull of the West after finishing school. Right now, with the weather being as great as it is, I wouldn't want to be anywhere else. Come January I am sure I would rather be on a Hawaiian island.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 32, nearing 33. I've always acted older than my age. Most of my close friends have roughly a decade on me.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFJ consistently. I have been reading about personality testing for quite a long time, maybe upwards of 15 years.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFJ


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Unemployed partially by choice, partially due to being forced out of my last job.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I have a Master's of Science in Physician Assistant Studies. I majored in Psychology and minored in French for undergrad.

What is your dream job?

This is a question I struggle with on a daily, possibly hourly, basis. I hated my job as a Physician Assistant. I am hoping to gain some clarity as to what I would like to do. I am considering going back to school for Interior Design but have a lot of life crap to think about before that happens.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Somewhat artistic, creative, but also scientific. I enjoy living in the Puget Sound and love exploring the Pacific Northwest with my awesome husband of 2 years. We have three felines who basically run the house while I spend my days vacuuming up their shed fur. I am hoping to gain some insight from other INFJs who have decided to make a career leap. I look forward to learning about other personality types too!


----------



## fiyalily

*Personal ~*

** Name -* *What do you preferred to be called?*
Fiyalily


** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
United States. Same country, different town. I've moved 7 times within the same state in my life, three times to the same town. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
A bigger area. There isn't much to do in a small town. I'd love to visit other countries as well.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
24. I believe so, mostly.

*Personal(ity) ~
*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ANFP. ENFP seems to fit me most, Since INFP is supposedly the most introverted. I relate to INFP a lot too, though I do like being around people and it doesn't drain my energy. I'd like to think I'm an ambivert in that regard, both energize. I need both time with people and time alone. But... a lot of people say ambivert doesn't exist.. even so, I relate most to being ANFP.
Anywho, I've read up on it for about two-three years as far as the MTBI/Jung. I've taken other personality tests since longer than that.

** What type do you usually test as?*
I/E NFP depending on the day. I rarely get other types.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I love being around them all.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
IEE/IEI 


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Some college. Theatre was my major, though math killed it.

*What is your dream job?*
I have too many interests as far as what I could do for a job. Though, I'm a little old fashioned so, homemaker preferably. 

*About You ~*
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm not too good at typing things like this... 


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *
Not sure. haha

*Do you collect anything? *
Sometimes, though not lately.

*What are your phobias? *
*Kenophobia*, big open spaces can make me feel uncomfortable, though not when crowds are around or trees. azuritereaction's video(KENOPHOBIA: EXPLAINED) on youtube explains it well enough. 
*Nosocomephobia* (fear of hospitals) 
*Tomophobia* (fear of surgical operations). 
All three came to my notice semi recently, last year the latter two. Not sure what caused the first one. I also sometimes fear heights to differing degrees.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I'd prefer not to, lol.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *
I don't know what that means...;^^
*
What are your top five pet peeves?*
Not sure, I'm not typically easily annoyed.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
A happy one.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I don't like red meat as much as otherwise, and really dislike the taste of pork products. I like most veggies. So, both. Though I could easily be at least semi-vegetarian.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Sure
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay/Haven't
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## Aine

*Personal**~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Aine

**Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location*
I'm from Barcelona (Catalonia). Sorry if my english is not perfect, I'll try my best!

*Age*
29 and I've always been a granny inside.



*Personal(ity)**~
*
**What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I've always been interested in psychology but I'm quite newbie with the Myers-Briggs system. I'm an INFJ and I know it for over three months.

**What type do you usually test as?*
I always test as an INTJ despite I'm quite sure about my Fe 

**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I think it depends on the person, not the personality type. Every person is unique but I tend to feel more comfortable with Introvertedtypes.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results*?
I test as a Type 5 - The Investigator but I see me as a Type 1 - The Reformer.


*Occupation**~*

**Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed, I'm a librarian.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major*.
My major is Information Science.

*What is your dream job?*
I'll like to be a writer. But I'm quite happy being a librarian!  



*About You**~*

**Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a quiet, private and observant person. I don't love social activities, I'm the kind of person who prefers stay at home with a good book, a cup of tea and my cat (because I'm a librarian and, of course, librarians have cats).
I'm a serious person but I tend to joke often. People don't understand me when I joke, they always think I'm serious. That's a serious problem...
I think I'm kind, I smile a lot and I use to measure my words for not hurt anybody (and I find it quite exhausting...) and, for that, people usually think I'm weak and silly. 
But, on the dark side, I can be quite temperamental, I get easily offended and I use sarcasm as a sword.
About that forum- I'll like to learn more about the Myers-Briggs system and discuss with people with my interests in a friendly environment.


*Other**~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*If there is some kind of “My Little Pony” section... I'm in!

*Do you collect anything?*
Grudges? Shoes sound better!

*What are your phobias?*I think wasps are the most terrifying animals on Earth. If I see a wasp I'll run and run without any kind of decorum sense. 

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I will only say: lasagna.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Give me a book, give me a cup of tea, give me a warm cat, good views and shut up! 

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Wait, only five!!!?
1.Loud people, seriously, there's no need to scream and I don't want to hear your music. And, if you're happy, laugh lowly!
2.People who don't listen and/or interrupt you when you're talking.
3.Liars and show-off people are absolutely ANNOYING.
4.Disrespecting others.
5.People who force me to act as an extroverted.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*A day full of funny things like reading a book in silence  
No, seriously, I like to sleep, have a good breakfast, a nice walk and then read a book in silence. With a cup of tea. And a cat.


*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*I prefer food.

*Other Other **~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
Not in a religious way but perhaps.

*The Death Penalty*
Depends on the crime and if the person is clearly guilty. But mostly yay.

*
Premarital Sex*Yay, if you want and you can! 

*People are inherently good*
Absolutely NAY! 

*Destiny*
Destiny is for losers so: NAY!

*
Done drugs*NAY!
*
Kissed in the rain*
Yay!

*
Re-reading a good book*Nay! Unless it's a manual, then... yay!


----------



## GentleBlossom

*Personal ~*

Julia, female. I'm born in the east of Germany on 21st of december in 1995 and still live here with my parents. I have a brother and a sister, both are 8/9 years older than I. The rest of my family is still born in the GDR, I'm not (obviously).
If I could go anywhere in the world, I would visit Guernsey now. I always wanted to go there. 

I'm 17, almost 18 years old, and I don't feel resembling _any_ age. But yeah, I have a fair amount of teen angst. Don't know if this will disappear some day.



*Personal(ity) ~*

I deal with MBTI for about two years now, and I usually identify as INFP. I'm very irritated by the functions, and I'm always getting different results, but I'm pretty sure that my Fi is strong. The rest... I'm not sure.
I don't think that there are personality types that I avoid in general, I'm a pretty easygoing person. Of course, it would be really cool to meet an INFP in real life. 
I'm on any account a 4, I test always for 4w5 and 4w3. I can identify with both. 


*Occupation ~*

I go to school, 12th grade, and I'm usually pissed off about it. I'm going to a boarding school for highly gifted pupils (which doesn't mean that I'm superman or something), and the last year is pretty stressful. I don't enjoy it any more like I did in the 10th grade. And everyday, I like my classmates less.
I want to study art history and English studies. Then I want to work in the museum / gallery area and write for magazines, if possible. Restauration would also be interesting. But to be honest, I also enjoy the thought of being a stay-at-home-mom...


*About You ~*

I think of myself as an idealistic, funny, very kind and helpful person, but I can also become very stubborn when it comes to things I really care about (hence my ideals). In this community, I hope to meet similar people.



*Other ~*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
Probably LEGO, stuffed animals and slot car racing tracks. And flying toy helicopters.

_Do you collect anything?_
Stories, words, quotations, good literature, good music, memories of any kind.

_What are your phobias?_
It's not really a phobia, but I totally _hate _snakes. They're really ugly and nasty. Especially when they've just eaten something big. 

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Oh no, it's late and I'm hungry. 

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
I don't understand the question. 

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
Good question. Sexist, racist, homophobic, overly prejudiced and superficial people. 

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
Having nothing to do (_really _nothing), being in nature, reading, hanging out with friends and family and probably going to the cinema or to a concert in the evening.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
I'm not a vegetarian, but I don't like many sorts of food, so I eat mostly vegetables and fruits.

*Other Other* ~ Yay or Nay?

_God and Souls_
Yes.
_The Death Penalty_
Absolutely not. 
_Premarital Sex_
Have nothing against it.
_People are inherently good_
Though I become usually sarcastic about this issue: Yes. (I know, totally idealistic...)
_Destiny_
Not really, but I think that everything is connected in some way and that everything has a reason.
_Done drugs_
No.
_Kissed in the rain_
Unfortunately not. (Actually never been kissed...:sad
_Re-reading a good book_
I'm doing this until I can feel the book in my blood. I love it.​


----------



## heartshinegirl

*About me....*

♥_ My name is Rhonda. My nick name is "Heart", I love the rain. I'm a Virgo. I'm an INFP. I'm a 4w5 with a sexual twist. I am a youthful spirit, and a healer. I am pretty okay. I love myself, and I am always trying to improve myself. I encourage others to love themselves too. _
_

__<~~~~ this is a photo from last year... and I am 44 years old. _

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

♥_ I'm an INFP, originally thought I was an "E" type... but after several tests I have been proven wrong. I started out learning about Myers-Briggs back in 2000 when I started the IT track in college. I found it intriguing and interesting. I began learning more about it, since I love everything to do with discovering myself, who I am, why I am here... etc.... and found a fit with the INFP type, and every time I take a test online, even tests that I don't realize are Myers-Briggs tests, I still come up as INFP. Anyhow, so now I am a Senior at a University where I study Psychology. I've taken Personality Theory classes, and several different classes where I was able to study about Carl Jung and others who had an influence in personality theories. So, I would say I'm somewhat knowledgeable. Not an expert, but I know the origins and believe they have merit. _

*** What type do you usually test as? 

♥_ INFP_
 
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

♥_ I'm not sure, I honestly could not tell you.... I don't go around asking jerks, what Myers-Briggs type they are. Maybe I should, but I have a belief that if a person is a jerk, I am not going to think that all people of that type are jerks, and make a generalized statement like "I hate all ESTJs!" for example (sorry ESTJs- I have nothing against you people, that was just an example). That is just wrong!_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?


♥_ I'm 4w5 with a Sexual Variant. _ 


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? 

♥_ I'm employed, I work in IT for the colleges, for the past 5+ years. I work at the IT help desk.
_ 
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

♥_ I have an AA in Sociology. I'm graduating in May 2014 with my BA in Psychology and I have a certificate of completion from Bates Tech in Oracle Database Administration and Design as well as my Certs which claim I am a certified Oracle Professional. (Aka Database Administrator) _

What is your dream job?

♥_ To travel the world, writing stories and taking photos..... 
_


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


♥_ I'm just curious about other INFP personalities... I wonder if they ever feel the way that I do... behind our soft, gentle persona, is this other person... this value driven person who is very protective of their values, and who prefers to be alone or do things alone.....
_ 
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 

♥_ The video games section. But I also love touching all the soft squishy stuffed animals too.

_ Do you collect anything?

♥_ Photographs... memories._

What are your phobias?

♥_ Don't have any really. Not fond of spiders, but I would easily hold a tarantula if offered one._

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

♥_ Oh that is hard, I'm a foodie. I love all kinds of food. I love Thai food, Vietnamese Food, Hawaiian food, Fish & Chips, Corn dogs, hot dogs, I love sushi, and I love pizza, and I love Chamorro Ribs and red rice and finedini and Chicken Kelaguen and I love Indian food and hamburgers, and anything really. I love to eat and taste foods... so there isn't anything I don't love. I even love spinach, and I really love Artichokes. Mmmm Mmmmmm.... Mexican food is so good too. I'm drooling at the word "Food" haha
_


Some of the things that you give you jollies?

♥_ Writing, sometimes I can write something funny and amuse myself. I guess being silly is fun. I love to be silly. 
_
What are your top five pet peeves?

♥_ Oh! Loud noisy people who blare their music inconsiderate of others in the neighborhood. People who tailgate and try to intimidate on the freeway. People who act like they know everything, or are show offs. People who cut in line. People who litter. 

I could go on and on and on................. 

_
What would a perfect day be like for you?

♥_ Wake up, nature sounds, sunlight, walk to a clean kitchen, make something nice to eat... walk out to the deck and watch the birds in the morning diving for fish in the lake... going over and kissing my boyfriend gently on the cheek and climbing into bed next to him to snuggle until he wakes up. Watching him get ready to go out on the lake and go fishing, handing him his pole and telling him I love him.... kissing him goodbye... Going into my garden to tend to the flowers and picking fresh tea leaves to bring in to dry. Going for a nature walk to pick berries from the nearby forest and coming home to make my boyfriend a wonderful lunch with home made bread that I made the day before, and delicious deli meats and a salad. Showering with him and then dressing together and talking about our day and night plans. Going out together to the store to get supplies for the house and enjoy our time holding hands and making inside jokes that no one else gets. Laughing and talking while we both make dinner together and watch a sunset, and at the end of the night relaxing at one end of the couch with a good book and him at the other end of the couch watching football.... with my feet in his lap and a blanket over my legs, and smiling because everything in our life is so peaceful. _

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

♥_ I rarely ever prepare meat for myself, but when my boyfriend is around he prepares meat and I enjoy it. If I lived on my own, I'd probably rarely ever eat meat. Just because I think I'd prefer not to. It's a delicate subject.... and I prefer to let others make that choice for themselves. I can go either way. _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ♥_ I will say yay
_ The Death Penalty ♥_ I will say nay
_Premarital Sex ♥_ I will say yay
_People are inherently good ♥_ I will say yay_
Destiny ♥_ I will say yay_
Done drugs ♥_ I will say yay
_Kissed in the rain ♥_ I will say yay
_Re-reading a good book ♥_ I will say yay_

Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.

♥_ You're welcome......... _♥


----------



## JeaBBB

~ Personal ~ 


Jeremy

M, Gem, Mimi, Reimi, Remmy

Male

 Puerto Princesa City, Palawan, Philippines   

I'd want to visit Japan, Europe and Italy. I’d go to Japan for the technology and culture, Europe for the art, and Italy for the cuisine.

Age: 17

 I don't think I act my age. I believe I act a bit more mature than the common people of my age, though there are times of immaturity, usually after coffee runs and ice cream marathons.

 
~ Personality ~


What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
 I'm currently an INFJ (33% I, 50% N, 25% F, 1% J). I've been reading lots about various theories of personality for about three months now, though I have a background about it since a year ago when I started college.

What type do you usually test as? 
INTJ

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
 I mostly prefer people with INTJs, INFJs, INFPs, and ENFJs. I don't usually get along well with xSxx personalities, so I'd like to avoid them pretty much all the time.

 

~ Occupation ~


Employed or Unemployed?
 Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
 I'm a BS Psychology major, hoping to finish in 2016, and, if possible, go for a second diploma in some other course.

What is your dream job?
 Dream job? It's more of a dream property. I want to own a school, where students get sorted by personality types and learning styles into unique classrooms with specialized teachers to handle them in the most efficient way possible. I'd also want my school to be a very productive environment for everyone, pretty much like how Google treats employees, with all those colorful rooms and fun slides.
If it's a job, I'd like to be either a school guidance counselor, or a teacher.

 

~ About Me ~

 I like my eggs sunny-side up. I prefer coffee over tea. I like pies more than cake. I like sweets. I prefer dark chocolate over milk chocolate. I also like spicy food. I often spend time sleeping, taking walks between my house and the mall, and daydreaming. Also, I play lots of musical games in the arcade, like Guitar Freaks, and DanceDanceRevo. I play the guitar and drums. I like drawing--I often draw females (duh).

 I've watched my fair share of anime, though I've been off for months. I've also had my share of video games, of which my favorites are Odin Sphere, Ar Tonelico 2, Phantom Brave, Skyrim, dotHack--mostly games from Japan. 



~ Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
 RC cars, board games, card games, puzzles and rubik's

What are your phobias? 
 I'm afraid of heights.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
 It's sweet, juicy and tastes like heaven, but it stings like hell and makes me cry when I get myself hurt trying to eat more. It's like a bittersweet love story where the two meet just before they both get disintegrated from the explosion of an atomic bomb, triggering World War III.

 BTW, it's a pineapple.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
 Cute things and wonderfully wrapped boxes with my name on them


What are your top five pet peeves? 
 1. Rubbing my stomach without permission 
 2. Stupid couples
 3. Disrespectful children
 4. Irresponsible parents
 5. Smokers and drunkards

W hat would a perfect day be like for you? 
 It would be a cloudy, windy day, with all the leaves of the trees falling and being taken by the wind. In the morning, I'd have my hot cocoa with marshmallows at the perfect temperature and sweetness while cozying up near the window. At noon, I'll be sitting on a rocking chair at the balcony listening to the gentle breeze and the rustling of the leaves while eating peach mango pie. At night, I'll be looking at the night sky, free of smog and light pollution. It will be the perfect night for stargazing. Then, before I sleep, I'd be hugging my favorite pillow after drinking a nice, warm cup of coffee, all the while listening to classic.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
 I prefer fruits.


----------



## fuzzymusic

Name's fuzzymusic but you can call me fuzz for short. I'm a female from California, USA. If I could get up and go anywhere I'd go to Japan. I've never been to an Asian country and want it to be my first to visit. I love the culture, music and food there and want to experience it first hand. 

I'm 17 years old and I act really immature so people can me mistake me for someone younger, but at the same time I'm told I'm mature for my age. It's kind of a hit or miss.

My personality is an ESFP-Extra Super Fun Person!  We've been discussing our personality in class and I think I'm supposed to turn in a paper reflecting on my personality tomorrow. Hmmm... so it's been about a couple of weeks since I found out about MBTI. So, very frequent, but the topic piques my interest.

I usually test as an ESFP. I've taken the test multiple times and nothing has changed much.
I'm not sure which personalities I don't like, but I do like most. It isn't very often is I dislike someone unless they have personally done something to aggravate me.

I am currently unemployed, but I do go to school still. I don't really have a dream job, but I do want to get into college.

What I hope to get out of this is myself. I don't expect for my soul to come out and explain itself to me, but I'd like to know how other people cope with being like me or in a similar case. Everyone's different so I'm probably not going to find something exact, but it's better to hear and read things from others to help myself figure out the kind of person I really am.

My favorite section in a toy store are the cute stuffed animals or the ones that have Yu-Gi-Oh Cards.
I used to collect spoons.
My phobias are being alone and in the dark.
Favorite food is noodles.
Things that give me jollies(jolly ranchers?) are creating art, hanging out with friends and going to new places.
Top five pet peeves: When people don't confront me about a dispute between us and send someone else to talk
Scraping Styrofoam together
When people talk shit about my friends behind their backs
When people break my stuff
Going on trips with my entire family is a big no-no
Perfect day would be to go out and do something fun. Doesn't matter what it is as long as it's interesting and fun.
Meat and veggies but meat mostly.

God and Souls: Nay and Yay
Death Penalty:Yay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Yay
Destiny: ?
Done Drugs: Yay
Kissed in the rain: Nay What kind of dumb ass question is this?
Re-reading a good book: Nay


----------



## wishey

I'm Wish, it's the nickname everyone calls me. 

I was born in Olympia Washington and I have lived there for my whole life. I have no idea where I want to live in the future, I never think about the future.

I am 16 and I am sad about not being a kid anymore 

ISFP, and a couple months. 

ISFP

I like being around INFJs, other ISFPs, and INFPs. I don't like INTJs or ENTJs

At high school, haven't had my first job yet.

I'm someone who doesn't care what other people think of me. I do my own thing, and I do what makes me happy. I love plants and animals, and enjoy being in nature. I hate most people, or most of the things they do. I think that every other living thing on earth deserves to live more than humans do. I have never killed anything on purpose, and I am always devistated if I kill something on accident. I love things that are colorful and beautiful. I despise science, and love math and art. I love going on adventures and doing things. I have a few very close friends, and sometimes wish I had more. I'm afraid of life, and how I cant control it. I am not religious, but I really want to be. 

What is your favorite section at the toy store? Stuffed animals

Do you collect anything? No

What are your phobias? Change, life, loosing myself, dissapear inch when I die, and never existing in the first place. 

Favorite food? Wild berries. 

What are some of the things that give you jollies? Being in nature, my pets, sunshine, my BFF/crush, accomplishing things, being myself

Wwhat are your Top 5 pet peeves? People who leave doors open, gossip, my hair getting cut so short it doesn't cover my ears, public school, arguments

What would a perfect day be like for you? Hiking in the old growth forest in sunny 75 degree weather with my best friend, and going swimming. 

Do you prefer vegetarian or meat diet or both? I've been a vegetarian my whole life because I can't eat very much protein without getting sick

God and Souls yes
Death Penalty no
Premarital sex no
People are inherently good no
Destiny yes
Done drugs no
Kissed in the rain no
Reading a good book yes


----------



## OddKitten

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Kitty, Kitten or Cinna


*** Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - I was born in Southern California. Grew up all over the world. Back in California after studying abroad in Japan for 6 months.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm not sure. I've traveled to every place I've ever wanted to travel to. I'd like to stay in California for a while haha.

Age - I'm 20 going on 80. I can be playful at times, but that side of me is very rare. I'm usually quiet and reserved.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ, for about 3-4 years.

*** What type do you usually test as?
INTJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I can't stand most extroverts and/or feely types for very long. My favorite personality type? Fellow INTJs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I've taken the Enneargram and I'm a type 5.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm currently in college. I was a Biology major, but I switched to Philosophy. I'm hoping to attend law school.

What is your dream job?
Lawyer, with a focus on International/Business law.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm blunt and straightforward. I'm also fairly logical and quite the smartass. I can be offensive at times, but I do have a filter and know when to turn it on. I love all things sparkly and pink. I used to be very active in the gaming community, but my schedule no longer allows it. 

I'm hoping to make some new friends and pass the time.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Costume section!

Do you collect anything?
Tears.

What are your phobias?
None.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I love Japanese food (NOTE: I'm Japanese).

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Unicorns, sparkles and pastels.

What are your top five pet peeves?
When people chew loudly
Bad table manners, in general
Ignorance
Excessive typos
Yelling

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Hmm, time spent alone or with the boyfriend playing video games or reading. A nice mid day nap and a warm bubble bath at the end of the day.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat!!! I love meat. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay.
The Death Penalty
Yay.
Premarital Sex
Yay.
People are inherently good
Meh.
Destiny
Nay.
Done drugs
Nay.
Kissed in the rain
Nay.
Re-reading a good book
Yay.​


----------



## chasethedragon

*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Steve 

*** Male/Female/Trans?
male
Age - 18
Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Enfj and i've been reading about it for a few months.

*** What type do you usually test as?
enfj
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really dislike or favor any specific type.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Ennegram 4
Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm in highschool.
About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I would describe myself as a decent enough person who just likes to have fun. I tend to make jokes all the time and not stop talking around my friends but can change at the drop of a hat and be serious if necessary. I don't deal with my own issues that well so I just avoid them and usually try and help my friends with all of their problems. I always seem happy around people and pretend to be in a good mood even if i'm not(unless somebody says something that sets me off and then they are in for a world of hell, but that doesn't happen to often). What really makes me mad is when people try to manipulate or lie to me because I can always tell.

I hope to get a better understanding of myself.
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
video game section

Do you collect anything?
No

What are your phobias?
Heights

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Lasagna. I don't drool unless i'm sleeping.

What are your top five pet peeves?

Otherwise smart people acting stupid
People who don't say what they mean
jumping from one discussion to the next without finishing the first one
bad table manners
high pitch voices

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Spending all day with a girl I love and I know loves me the same way back.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay.
The Death Penalty
Nay.
Premarital Sex
Yay.
People are inherently good
Yay.
Destiny
Nay.
Done drugs
Yay.
Kissed in the rain
yay.
Re-reading a good book
nay.


----------



## Fessions

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
You can just call me Colleen 

** Male/Female/Trans?*

Female
*Location - Where were you originally born?* 
Oak Park, Michigan
*Where do you live today?*
I'd rather not say where, Michigan

*Any interesting story behind that?*
I used to live with my parents, but my dad was emotionally abusive so at the age of 15 I moved in with my aunt, uncle and cousin. I'm 18 today. 19 next Saturday.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
To the happiest place I could possibly be. A happy place inside my brain.

*Age* - *How old are you? *

18. 
*Do you think you act your age?*
Nope.
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I resemble 15 the most or so I've been told. 



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

ISFP, for a little while, but about a year ago when I was doing it, I was more self-centered and unhealthier.
** What type do you usually test as?*
ISFP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favorite: Infps are intriguing, enfps maybe, the types that care a lot for other people i I'm not sure.
Least: I'm not sure, but probably just the types that I do not get along well with.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Enneargram: 4w3


Occupation ~
*
* Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed but currently looking for a job, maybe with kids.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

Psychology, Art minor.
*
What is your dream job?*

A job where I can help people overcome things, offer advice. Have fun and learn a lot about myself. Maybe a life coach or a teacher.


About You ~
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'm a sweet person who loves sweets and having fun as well as going on adventures/living for the experience. When I was younger I didn't feel like I was able to be myself because my dad was emotionally abusive. When I moved out of my parents house I started to grow personally and develop a passion for being happy and wanting other people to be able to find their happiness. Because of the situation I grew up in I originally wanted to help people who were in similar situations to grow out of that, but now I think I might do something like being a life coach to help people acknowledge and follow their dreams. 

I also like to learn and it's important to me, in part so I can avoid the home life situation I grew up in. Learning is a big part of the reason I'm here at perc. I was originally going to log on my old account so I could subscribe/favorite some threads related to some things I wanted to learn about. I'm also hoping I'll meet some friends and in the process learn to be less self-centered.

Another thing, not having control over things is uncomfortable for me.
Other ~

*
What is your favorite section at the toy-store?*
video games
*
Do you collect anything?*

I used to collect stuffed animals. Now I collect things that I find pretty/cute.
*
What are your phobias?*
Not being able to learn/do something*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.*

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Sweets, learning a great deal about myself in an area that I was having trouble with before, color, cute clothes, fun*

What are your top five pet peeves?*

Annoying, repetitive sounds
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*

Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
ey
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
-yay to the nay, I'm not sure ey
People are inherently good
-yay
Destiny
-we make our own destiny, so nay
Done drugs
-NAY
Kissed in the rain
-being kissed in the rain, yay. I'm a romantic.
Re-reading a good book
yay definitely


----------



## Amanda is Dreaming

Personal ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called? I woud like to be called by my name Amanda 
- Any nicknames? Nope 


* Male/Female/Trans? Female 


Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born in Miami, Florida but I currently reside in North carolina 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Away from my life right now I'm kind of confused and overwhelmed (probabaly like another dimension or something that would be super cool)


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 16. I think I do act my age at times I shift through super mature to "somebody lock her in a cage!" attitude and ways of doing 








Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I think I am an INTP but I am not fully sure until I hear a professional say that.


* What type do you usually test as? INTP mostly once or twice I've tested for INFP 


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
I'm not aware of all the types but if I had to choose based on the description of every personality type I think the less enjoyable to be around would be an ENTJ (probably because I do not like this girl and she has a very bossy vibe) and the most I would like to be around would be INFJ probably because they're the rarest and I would like to see how they act and what would their lifestyle be about and their views on things and so on. I mean seriously 1%- 3% of the population is pretty rare! amazing 


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Im not sure but I will definitely check that out later 






Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed? unemployed 


What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Continuing high school (junior)


What is your dream job? psychologist or a journalist or possibly an Inventor! (hey dreams are unlimited)




About You ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
Im not sure how i would describe myself I hate actually doing "Describe Yourself" questions because I don't know what to say hence me doing this nifty questionnaire 






Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the board game section has cool stuff 
Do you collect anything? hell no 
What are your phobias? im not sure 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. well sometimes I like to bake some glorious baked lasagna with its creamy ricotta cheese seeping through the rich tomato sauce all baked with perfect beef chunks and mouth watering lasagna and it can't get any better with a tall glass of ice cold ginger ale and leafy green raw spinach with ranch dressing sauced perfectly over it 
can you sense i'm hungry? 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? well if I had the naivety to believe in the fat man I believe that santa claus would emit jollies towards me, fortunately that's not the case. I like to sing and dance. I like to listen to a wide variety of music and I am not too fond of chemistry class now
What are your top five pet peeves? 
-when my ears get red and hot for no reason
-remembering something and my brain automatically tries to find a better solution of how I should've handle the situation when i specifically don't want to think about it
-when people chew their food loudly
-when people make annoying random noises when I am trying to work or concentrate
-I don't know... foul stenches that come out of nowhere


What would a perfect day be like for you? A vacation by myself possibly Italy or Myrtle Beach 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both due to its heavy contradiction of having both a vegetarian and a meat diet. How much more conflicting can you get? lol




Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls *nay*
The Death Penalty *yay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *nay william golding had a great depiction of the opposition of this concept with his allegorical novel Lord of the Flies *
Destiny *im not sure*
Done drugs *nay *
Kissed in the rain *nay not that romantic as it seems unless you haven't seen your mate for a long long time *
Re-reading a good book *yay i don't see why not *


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

Personal ~

*** Name - Hmm My Username is rather long, so I'll choose Pete as my nickname if you're lazy.

*** Male

Location - NE Ohio, Usa. No. In Nature

Age - I'm 18, I usually act like I'm older, unless i'm in a particularly SJ situation.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP, 1Yr
*** What type do you usually test as?
INTP
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Fav: ENTP, INTP, INTJ, ENFJ Least Fav: SJ's ESFJ=Most annoying
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 9w1 in Ennea. 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
In College, currently Geophysics thinking about switching to PolySci What is your dream job? Hi-Paid Parks Ranger




Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Unknown.
Do you collect anything?No
What are your phobias?Spiders
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have Fav. Food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?1. Linguistic Mistakes 2. Bodily Functions 3. Displays oF Emotion 4. Persons not being able to see both sides of an issue (blind partisans) 5. Walking
What would a perfect day be like for you? Huge amounts of Glory following a monumental victory.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, a nice Mix.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. Neither
The Death Penalty. Yay
Premarital Sex. Yay
People are inherently good. People aren't inherently good or evil.
Destiny. Perhaps/probable Nay
Done drugs. Nay
Kissed in the rain.Nay
Re-reading a good book. Nay


Although I have been around for a while I never did this, now that I have, Enjoy.


----------



## Alexander M

*Alexander*

Personal ~
Greetings I'm Alexander. Not Alex.
Male
Southampton, NY. Summer town. Winter is dead and quiet.
I'm 22. I act my age.

Personal(ity) ~
ISTP. Been reading about less than a year, but my good friend is obsessed with personality types. Currently test as an ISTP.
*
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Not sure yet.


(switch formatting to align left)


Occupation ~
Employed. Assistant. I help businesses make more money.

What is your education? 
Some college, dropped out, too expensive.

What is your dream job?
I would love to grow plants all day long. And make lots of money doing so.


About You ~
I hope to learn more about other personality types, and more about myself, what others like me have experienced and what I can do to better understand and relate to others.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Legos.

Do you collect anything? Money.

What are your phobias? I don't have any phobias. I like heights, maybe not small spaces like jail cells, spiders are cool.

Favorite food: undressed salad.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Comfortable, fast, well handling automobiles.

What are your top five pet peeves? People that act belligerent. Dogs that are disobedient and untrained. Winter where there are no plants alive. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? Talk to people on the phone about projects and ideas, and get paid for it.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, but I limit my intake of red meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls. No
The Death Penalty No
Premarital Sex Yes
People are inherently good Yes
Destiny No
Done drugs Yes, not many.
Kissed in the rain No
Re-reading a good book yes


----------



## Featherlight

Personal ~
Name- Feather was my first choice when registering but was taken. I don't really have a preference for either name, so both are fine.

Male.

Location- I was born in Plano, Texas (a little suburb of Dallas) and still live there.

Age- I'm of school age and don't particularly feel like going into more detail. I like to think I act older than my age, but that's what they all say. I suppose it's up for you to judge.

Personal(ity) ~

INFJ. About three months. I test as INFJ regularly, but I've been typed as INFP once.

I'd prefer to be around other INFJs. I'm not sure what my least favorite type to be around is as I don't have much experience with every type, but from theory and a small bit of experience I'd say ESTJ.

I'm also an EII, 4w5, and RLOAI.

Occupation ~

Unemployed student.

About You ~

I suppose most of what I'd say here one could infer from my types. I'm a rather quiet and passive individual; it takes quite a bit to get me angry, though I'm easily hurt and saddened. I don't like being a leader, but when I'm forced to, I've heard I'm good at it. I don't have much of a social life nor social skills, instead preferring to spend time at home on the computer alternating being productive and screwing around (mostly games). I'm a "fan" of Pseudolonewolf (though I don't like thinking of it that way because it sounds quite cheesy and fangirl-ish to me), partly for his games and partly because his personality is extremely similar to mine and his frequent rants/posts about personal issues are quite interesting and usually at least somewhat relevant to me. I like to mull over my words/posts for a while before saying anything and I'm not a frequent poster but more of a lurker on most forums. I'm hoping that'll change on PC though.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

Yes, I skipped Other.

God and Souls: Nay
The Death Penalty: Yay, I think
Premarital Sex: Yay, but I've no experience
People are inherently good: Yay, I think
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Hell no
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## otonashi

Personal ~​
** Name - My real name is Stanford haha!
- Any nicknames: Spinford, Stan, Anything you want
Male

Location -I am born in Canada. I live in Toronto. If i could go anywhere in the world, it would be France. My dream is to become an appreciated pianist striving one day to spread my wealth of music to children in a music conservatory. Music is all my life. I play the piano and it is something that is part of my soul which bonds me intellectually and spiritually.

Age - I am 16 years old i do not act like my age i suppose. I think i resemble a 15 year old




Personal(ity) ~

INFP I am an Idealist XD I have been reading personality articles for around a year

INFP usually i sometimes result as an INFJ

I enjoy being around IFSP, INFP, ENTPs =)




Occupation ~
Unemployed

I am a grade 12 student at Cardinal Carter Academy for the Arts

My dream job is to one day become a lovable concert pianist who will devote their lives to teaching students and giving master classes about the wonders of the piano at the RCM. Due to the fact that i am a Young Artist Performance Academy Student at the RCM, i wish that i can one day grow up to see and witness the new generation of pianists rise as well in the Academy.

About You ~

Music is all my life. That is all. I devote all my life to music. Practicing sometimes 5 to 8 hours a day. I find school work especially boring haha XD But i enjoy subjects like photography, film, and religion. I also am fond of watching anime =)



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Cards
Do you collect anything? Music and Piano recordings
What are your phobias? Trypophobia and the Dark
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sushi... my tastes are pretty broad
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Christmas. Bear hugs
What are your top five pet peeves? Criticism, Injustice, When someone is arrogant, When one ignores me, When people judge me
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day where i can stay at home to practice piano, read a book, rest, contemplate about humanity
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? BOth =)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yes definitely
The Death Penalty No..
Premarital Sex NO...
People are inherently good Yes
Destiny YES
Done drugs NO
Kissed in the rain...I want to but i dont think i will ever be able to
Re-reading a good book. Never but i like to watch anime XD
*


----------



## Mushroom Head

Name: Fredrik, forum name comes from the song Mushroom by Can. My real life nicknames include "Fredde", "Fritz", "Freddan" and "Fritte".

Location: Born and raised in a suburb to Stockholm, but I recently moved to the inner city. My dream vacation would be Luxor, Egypt (after the conflict has died down) since ancient Egyptian architecture and culture fascinate me to no end.

Age: 17, and I probably act very much like it.

~Personality~

INFP, and I have been interested in MBTI for about a year. 

I test as either INFP or INFJ, but the type description for INFJ sounds nothing like me.

I have no preferences, especially since I only know the type of one of my friends.

~Occupation~

Student in a natural science/social science hybrid program.

I would love to be in a job where I help people, so that I don't just earn material rewards, but also spiritual ones. 

~About me~

Music, video games and long distance running constitute most of my free time. One of my single favourite things in life is performing music in front of a sizeable audience, even if I've only had that opportunity 4 times thus far. 

~Other~
The game section would have to be it, since they don't sell CDs in there :tongue:
I collect CDs, coming home with a bunch after a day of perusing the independent shops beats clicking a button in a computer program.
Don't know if I have any phobias, used to be afraid of train platforms, but that has long since passed.
Oh man, padd thai. Imagine the crisp vegetables, delicious soy sauce and awesome stir fried textures and say that there is a better food on this planet, I dare you.
Finding out someone else listens to an obscure artist that I love gives me the jollies.
I have been an ethical vegetarian for more than 5 months, and I feel better than I ever have before.

~Other Other~

God and Souls
Nay
The Death Penalty
Nay
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Yay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
Yay, didn't like it very much though
Kissed in the rain
Nay
Re-reading a good book
Has happened


----------



## Faylin

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Faylin. Let's keep it simple and sweet.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female, as far as I know.
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Canada, born and raised. Though traveling would be fun. Maybe to Europe? No specific plans (yet).

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Last I checked, 20. Never really thought about my age, unless it was for legal issues.



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ISTP, last I checked. I've read about it sparingly here and there.

** What type do you usually test as?*
I used to be considered ISTJ. Then INTJ. Then INFJ. Then it was a mix between ISTP and INTP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I think everyone has their own quirks and idiosyncrasies, so it's difficult to say...




*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Student, unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Science, majoring in kinesiology/ human kinetics.

*What is your dream job?*
No idea ^.^; Had some ideas before (in health field) but not sure if I actually want it.

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum*.
I am currently trying to find out about myself. ^^; I enjoy learning about useful things, solitary walks, music and dance, reading and writing, trying new things. I hope to meet people who are of a similar type to meet to figure out more about the future (mainly careers). I also just enjoy reading the hilarious and interesting things people post. 


*Other ~*
Too much effort to answer any.
*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?* or I dunno

*God and Souls*
I dunno
*The Death Penalty*
I dunno
*Premarital Sex*
Yay
*People are inherently good*
I dunno
*Destiny*
I dunno
*Done drugs*
Nay
*Kissed in the rain*
Nay
*Re-reading a good book*
Yay


----------



## lblouin1

The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, and wiser people so full of doubts. -Bertrand Russell


----------



## Poddo

Personal ~


* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*-- Poddo! *


* Male/Female/Trans?
*-- Female.*



Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*-- I'm born in the small country of Bangladesh, have been living here for as long as I've lived uwu also, I'd like to go to the Philippines right about now so I could meet my best friend in real life for once. >w<;;*



Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*-- 16! Some say I act younger and some say I act older, it actually really depends on who I'm talking to, my mood and the subject of our conversation. I seem to be really young here.. ;w;*









Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*-- I am an INFP! ah, I just started out a few months ago when my friend told me his type and showed an online test to me, for a while we had fun with it comparing our favorite characters to our own types and talking about how different our types are and stuff like that, I'm still pretty new to this but whenever I'm new to something that I really wanna get to know better, I like joining communities or fandoms about that something, so I apologize for being a bit of a newbie to this, though, I'm here because I want to know it better so I guess it isn't a downside that I'm new.*



* What type do you usually test as?
*-- INFP, there's no doubt about me being one.*


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*-- None! I'm really good with tolerating and accepting people so it's easy to make friends with me, I think. Earlier mentioned friend says that he never gets along with INFPs and whenever he tried to make friends with people like me, his friendship always seem to waste away, except in my case, we're still close and everything and talk nearly every day, so basically I get along with anyone as long as they don't offend me too often.*









Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed?
*-- Still studying.*



What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*-- Uh, Bengali "Class 6", I am not sure how to describe it or say the grade in English format, but it's sort of like when you reach class 12(I think) and pass, you're off to collage, so I'm basically halfway there through (home)school. I'm actually 3 years behind.*



What is your dream job?
*-- Graphic Designer/Artist/Editor for possibly Video Game companies...I need to work on my skills first, though, haha.*





About You ~


* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*-- I hope to be able to learn a lot about personality types from the community here, everyone seems nice, intellectual and calm and that's exactly the type of online and real life community that I prefer, as for myself, I'm a huge fan of hobbies and I value all kinds of art. I like to think any form of entertaining or pleasant creation is art. I'm also energetic(personality-wise) and very cheerful, I get obsessed with things and people very easily/get excited easily/very expressive etc. I tend to talk a lot and be clingy to people I like, I love it when I can help out anyone in need, if their will is good, that is.*







Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*-- Toy-store? I've never been in an american/europe-esque toy shop, or any shop for that matter, in my entire life. But any sorta toy shop with cute and eye-catching things will grab my attention.*

Do you collect anything?
*-- Do Video Games, Songs and (Digital)Artworks count? as for real life, art stationery have always been something that I love collecting.*

What are your phobias?
*-- Fire and electricity-related hazards, most of the time. Other then that I fear a little bit of every physically dangerous thing, be it earthquakes or animals or cars/traffic or dangerous people. I have a hard time being afraid of imaginary or mythical scary things though.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*-- As a Bengali I've always valued our tradition, especially the food here, my favorite category is fish curry! But my most favorite fish curry is dried sea fish(called "loittya" here, the dried kind specifically.) curry with a lot of garlic, onion and variety of spices, it's better if it's all soupy and watery, I absolutely love the saltiness of the fish and how the meat of the fish just melt in your mouth! ahhhh.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
-- *As mentioned earlier, I'm very easily excited and everything, but a few things that absolutely get me are my hobbies when they're really fun to do, my friends saying things that make me feel happy and/or make me laugh, and comedy!*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*-- 1. When people touch food with unwashed hands, and not only touch it to take it but touch like all of the food but just take one piece...like, what are you doing? don't do that.
2. Speaking of hands over everything, when people touch my things with me having told them to avoid touching it.
3. The kind of friendship where friends seem to always be offending to each other as a joke, it somehow annoys me a bit, and when my friends do it I tell them directly that I don't really like it. Not meaning to disencourage anyone who does it, though, your friendship is yours to lead, don't let my opinion offend you or make you think about anything.
**-- Oops, somehow I managed to forget 4 and 5..
4. When people judge others by their hobbies or interests.
5. When people listen to music on their phones with terrible low quality headphones that are far too loud.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
--*A day where I wake up early, have a good and successful study session, have a good walk to the park to come home and take a long shower, then be able to talk to my best friend for a good amount of time(she is always busy) and finally be exhausted by 10-11 pm and sleep like a baby. That isn't happening any time soon, though, haha.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*-- Balanced, when less meat and having fish as substitute for fatty meat, gotta handle my body right!*



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls - *Yay!*
The Death Penalty - *Nay..?*
Premarital Sex - *Nay! it is danger*
People are inherently good - *Yay!*
Destiny - *Yay!*
Done drugs - _*Nay!*_
Kissed in the rain - *Nay but sounds very cute, would attempt if given chance with someone I'm interested in(which is rare)!*
Re-reading a good book - *Nay! Reading books is not generally my thing!*

Phew, that was a lot! Nice to meet you, everyone. uwu I hope this gets a few reads, I took quite a bit to write it. >w<


----------



## 1wngdngl

Hello, new member here. I've been lurking around reading the different threads on personalitycafe, and decided it was time to start an account of my own. Here's my answers to the basic questions:


> Personal ~​
> ** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?*


*

*Just 1wngdngl is fine.


> *
> 
> * Male/Female/Trans?*


*

*I'm a girl.*




Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Click to expand...

*I live in Michigan. It's a nice place, though the economy could be better. Lived here my whole life.
Right now, I would choose to go to Windsor Castle. I took a trip to Windsor this summer, but we didn't have time to go to the castle because we were taking my nephews to LegoLand instead. >.>*




Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

Click to expand...


I often feel I act younger than my age. Sometimes I'm afraid that I'll be "found out"; that people will realize I'm just pretending to be an adult.
**




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

* What type do you usually test as?

Click to expand...


*
I've tested variably as INFP, INTP, and ISFP. I'm not totally sure which type fits me best, though I'm leaning toward INFP. I've been interested in personality theory for many years. The first system I learned about was the classic four temperaments. Since then I've learned about systems like MBTI and the Japanese blood type system.


> *
> 
> * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*


*
*I like working with T's because they're easier to predict, and they're usually hard workers. But F's are more fun to be around when you just want to relax. I don't get along well with the Choleric type (maybe that would transfer as ExTx), but I admire them from a distance.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*The most recent time I took the Big Five test, I got scored as:
-Openness: 65
-Conscientiousness: 8
-Extraversion: 18
-Agreeableness: 50
-Neuroticism: 80

I've been classed as slightly more left-brained than right-, I'm a melancholy-phlegmatic, and my Blood Type is B.
*

Occupation ~





* Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?

Click to expand...

I'm in college right now, studying accounting. My "dream job" is probably to be a writer, but I just don't think I could support myself that way. I'd like to get a job that would let me be independent of others.
**
About You ~

*


> ** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*


I'm more likely to browse through forum topics rather than reply to one. But I'll post if a see a question that no one has answered, or a topic that should exist and doesn't. Mostly I'm interested in better determining my own type, learning how to deal with some of the common flaws of my type, and getting a better understanding of typing systems in general.

I like in-depth discussions and debates. I also like classifying things, including fictional characters. 

I like to feel useful, so I'll probably post most on threads that let me help other people understand themselves.


----------



## MrDodgeDodger

*Personal** ~
*​*
Name - *Hi, I'm Crying Scarecrow or just Scarecrow but, you can call me whatever you want. I get the feeling I'm going to regret saying that.

*Gender - *I've thought long and hard about this and I'm going to say... male. Yes, male.

*Personal(ity) ~
*​*
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory

*I'm an INFJ and I've been reading about personality theory for about 6, maybe 8 month now.



*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*That is a hard question to answer since my social circle isn't that big and I'm unsure as to what personality types I have uncounted. I know an ENFJ and we seem to get along pretty well.

*Occupation ~*​*
Employed or Unemployed?

*At the moment I'm unemployed.

*About You ~*​*
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself.​*
If I was to say I am very 
quiet that would be a understatement. I'm a good listener and advice giver (or so I've been told.) I would like to make some new friends and grow as a person


*
What you hope to get out of this forum?

*I would like to make some new friends and maybe even grow as a person along the way.

Well, that's all I feel comfortable answering at the moment. Hope it was as good for you as it was for me.


----------



## PJay

Personal~
*
*What do you prefer to be called?* Well, my name's Belén, some call me Belu. But you english-speakers just call me PJay or, if you really want to, Bells. :happy:
**male/female/trans?* Female.
*Where were you originally born? Where do you live today?* Buenos Aires (C.A.B.A.), Argentina. 
_- *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why*_*?* I have a list of countries/continents I'd like to go to. But I'll put the first place here: Latin America. I'd travel to each of the latin american countries and get to know, at least, their capitals.
*How old are you?* 20 *cringe*
*Do you think you act your age?* Nah. And I hope I never will.
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I don't know, really. :laughing: You tell me: I watch new and old cartoons, I watch Disney or animated movies and TV programmes in general and know some of their songs, I like Pokemon (I've started to play Yellow; it's the first Pokemon game I play), I don't really watch the news or read the newspaper, I love plushies, I'm kinda gullible... :blushed: There must be other things... I don't remember. :tongue:



Personal(ity)~
*
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* ISTJ. Since June, this year.
**What type do you usually test as? *I've only done the one in truity.com. At first, it said I was ISXX (it couldn't decide between F/T and P/J). Later, I did it again and it said ISTX. What convinced me of my ISTJness was reading about the cognitive functions and the "You know you're ISTP/ISTJ when..." threads.
**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I haven't studied the personalities yet... Only read a little about them. :sad: So far, I love NFs.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the enneargram and big 5 (sloan), what were your results?* Enneagram. One told me I'm nine, another eight and another said one. WHAT. *sigh*  I'd better go and check out the descriptions. :dry:
EDIT: I've read the descriptions here and in other websites. I can't decide whether I'm 1w9 or 9w1... I think it's 1w9.



Occupation~
*
*Employed or unemployed?* Unemployed. Studying Biology at college.
*What is your dream job?* I don't have one. However, I've recently found out about Session Musicians and I've found myself daydreaming about being one... But, in order for me to do it, I'd have to quit Biology, study Music, go to L.A. and interact with *many* people to get some good contacts (I can't do that). I guess if I was more fearless and much less afraid of failure, I'd do it.




About you~
*
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I'm awful at freely talking about myself. I mean, I need specific questions. I didn't join this forum expecting something. I just like the whole concept and the amount of knowledge one could take from this forum. :happy:



Other~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* *Plushies *:crazy:
*Do you collect anything?* Songs and pics about many things (organized in folders).




Other other~ yay or nay?


*God and Souls* - Not sure and yay.
*The death penalty* - Mmm...
*Premarital sex* - Yay
*People are inherently good* - Yay
*Destiny* - Meh
*Done drugs* - *Nay*
*Kissed in the rain* - Nay
*Re-reading a good book* - *Yay*


----------



## L1ght5aber

Personal ~

*** *Name - What do you prefer to be called?* My real name's Jay. On here, Lightsaber or Saber is fine.
-* Any nicknames?* See above.

*** *Male/Female/Trans?* Male.
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

My original home is in Salida, CO; right now I'm a student at Colorado School of Mines in Golden, CO. No story there unless you want a description of my academics (not a good plan.) 

If I could go anywhere right now, I'd likely go to either England or New Zealand, with a slight preference to the latter. I'd like to go there because it's a beautiful area, and also to visit some of the Lord of the Rings filming sites. England is a very close second though, for the history.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 18 right now. I've been told I act older than my age, but that's likely on account of my introversion. I think I generally tend to act my age.. although it will always tend toward a stoic version of that age.



Personal(ity) ~

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
I'm not sure as to what my type is. I've not taken an official MBTI, but online tests tend to type me as an INFx. I've got about an equal ratio of INFP and INFJ. I've read sparingly on personality theory on and off for about five months.

*** *What type do you usually test as?
*
I generally test as either INFP or INFJ. The only odd test out gave me an ISFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*
I get along well with most people if I actually talk to them.

*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Enneagram tests consistently give me 6w5. I'm definitely phobic.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed, but a student.. should have a work study soon.

*What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. I have no true major yet, but Chemistry is my main interest.

*What is your dream job?* I'd like to be a researcher or a teacher.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I'd describe myself as a very quiet and reserved individual, but sarcastic, funny, and empathetic once you actually get me talking. Loyalty is the most important trait for me (which probably explains the 6 result from the enneagram). I am very drained by any prolonged social activity, even with my best friends, who are few in number. I'm very close to my relatives as well. 

I joined this forum hoping to get more outlooks on who I am, and also to get a sense for how others who are interested in personality typing tick. I may end up spouting a lot of stuff about Anberlin as well.. but I'll try to warn people beforehand. 


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Wherever the swords are, followed by video games.
*Do you collect anything?* Nope.
*What are your phobias?* I've got fears, but I don't think any of them are phobias.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *My mom makes the best mashed potatoes. I'd go into detail but then I'd have to clean my keyboard.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Anberlin, the Broncos actually doing well, and finding a good book.
*What are your top five pet peeves? *I can't think of five, but chronic backstabbers are definitely #1.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleep in really late, have some coffee, discover new Anberlin songs, blow something up (with science!), talk about personality things, read an awesome book, watch Whose Line is it Anyway?, actually have a memorable dream for once.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* My diet is meat-based, though not by choice. I've got a hiatal hernia and a torn-up esophagus that prevent me from eating that many vegetables or gruits.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay
The Death Penalty- Yay, for the very worst offenders
Premarital Sex- Nay... but I know it'll still happen
People are inherently good- Yay
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- Nay
Kissed in the rain- I wouldn't know.
Re-reading a good book- Yay


----------



## Konn69

*Personal ~*
*Name: *I admire honesty, so if you think of me as an asshole or an idiot, don´t hesitate to call me that way.
*Sex: *In traditional terms Im male (straight btw), though my present understanding of the topic is not that simple.
*Location: *I was born and I still live in Estonia
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Loneliest places of our planet has a natural draw on me but at the present moment, I think I would go to Japan. I find Japanese Nature, people and culture very interesting but all of this is more of an excuse. The real reason would be the feeling in me, some sort of inner-call.
*Age: *Almost 29 Earth years.
*Do you think you act your age?* If people get close enough to me, they say I look way younger but about acting I have heard words like strange, weirdo, different. Im not sure what age they are linked to. But when I was a child, many people said that l am like an old man in a childs body. (I didn´t play with other kids and I loved to ask questions about life and death). I don´t get all this acting by the norms of society, I never had. Of course I have learned to wear a mask as well (it seems to me that almost everyone are wearing them) in order to look at least partially normal but I think that in the long-term this will do no good to us.
*Personal(ity) ~*
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I think it might of been 5 years ago when I first took the test (I was leaded to it). I wasn´t very interested about the topic and didn´t believe it is possible to classify people like that. Also, there are not much information about it in Estonian and I was kind of too lazy to do the research in English. So I didn´t do any research. About a month ago I picked it up again and what I found out, managed to touch me on the level, very few theories or thoughts or beings ever had. This was like watching into the mirror of my soul.
*What type do you usually test as? *5 years ago I was tested as INTP and it has not changed. When I try to „show myself in better light“ I will get a result INTJ but this is not really me, only wishful thinking.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I have not thought about it. Rather I find it fascinating that I can get to know people and understand their behavior (see logic behind their illogical behavior, if I may say). That knowledge just opens up so many doors for me.
*Occupation ~*
*Employed or Unemployed? *currently unemployed
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *After high school I have been in two schools (I didn´t graduate neither of them) In University I learned nature tourism for 3 years.
*What is your dream job?* Is philosopher a job? Other options are too dark for sharing.
*About You ~*
Read some articles about INTP and you already know me better than I would like.
*What you hope to get out of this forum. *First of all, to get to know myself better and then use this information to overcome some aspects in me that I would like to change a little. I would also like to understand others around me and communicate with people who I never have to meet face to face.
*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I think I have never been in toy-store.
*Do you collect anything? *Not anymore.
*What are your phobias?* Im not sure if they are phobias, but they definitely influenced me as a child and some still do. So here they are: Fear of death (overcame long time ago, now Im feeling myself even too comfortable with the thought of dying...); fear of heights (still uncomfortable a little but my will goes over the fear now and I even enjoy this more-alive feeling a little); fear of blood (I have no idea where that came from. If Im forced to listen to the lecture about blood this can easily end with fainting. Have some progress with this one); fear of public speaking (can I fight a polar bear instead? Ok, I know, I have to face it eventually. So I´ll deal with it when I have totally overcome the rest. I just have to jump off the cliff and cut my veins first and I promise I´ll deal with it then).
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I like extremes. There is no such thing as too spicy, too salty or too sour. But I don´t care too much about food. I usually eat once a day and this is not very uncommon for me to forget to eat at all. So, no drooling over food.
*Some of the things that give you jollies?* Ice-swimming, cute girls, fascinating theories, weather extremes.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Logic errors, demands, flattery (with some exceptions), loud stupidity, peoples habit to try to get too close to me - physically, mentally and especially emotionally (unless you are a cute girl with some patience).
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *That is way too personal to share even with people I never have to meet in real-life.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Chocolate diet.
*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
This is virtually impossible to answer those with one word, except last ones (and one of those actually requires longer answer but is simply too personal for that)

*God and Souls *Takes a book to answer
*The Death Penalty *Bushido way would be perfect... just dreaming
*Premarital Sex *Yes (I don´t support the idea of marriage at all)
*People are inherently good *Takes a book to answer
*Destiny *Takes a book to answer
*Done drugs *does mushrooms count?
*Kissed in the rain *Yes
*Re-reading a good book* Yes


----------



## blueberr

*am I really an enfp?*

I am an enfp and I'm really quite different from the general enfp in these tiny ways that end up making up a huge portion. 
Well, I am filled with ideas and I am perceiving. But honestly I don't care whether a counterpart does well or not. 
I don't wanna inspire I wanna be the best and kick in. Okay why is that so?


----------



## Cheesy

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*Cheesy.*

*** Male/Female/Trans?

*Last time I checked I had a vagina. I still do but I haven't checked in awhile.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*
Born in Wisconsin. Still live in Wisconsin. (sad face) No interesting story. If I could go anywhere in the world I would go to Germany. No reason other than it looks awesome.
*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
Not going to say my age. People tell me to grow up.*

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
Unfortunately I somewhat agree with ISFP as my typing. Haven't been into personality theory for long..maybe about a year..maybe? My memory fails me.*

*** What type do you usually test as?

*ISFP mostly..depending on my mood INFP or INTP.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*None.
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Haven't. Maye in the near future.*

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?

*Unemployed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*High school.*

What is your dream job?

*A job that makes me lots and lots and lots of money.*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I do not like describing myself their is nothing to say. By coming to this forum I just hope to learn more about personality theory and how it relates to myself and others.
*

Other ~

What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
*
Videogames/electronics. The building blocks stuff. And those toys where you fly things and move 'em around with a controller. Oh and those ships.*

Do you collect anything?

*Nope.*

What are your phobias?

*Tests have told me I have social phobia. And throwing up is another one..I think.*

Describe your favorite food until you drool.

*Foods with copious amounts of cheese.
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*
Uh..what?*

What are your top five pet peeves?

*1. People who talk to much.
2. Having to repeat myself.
3. Unwanted nicknames.
4. N/a
5. N/a
*
What would a perfect day be like for you?

*Sleeping all day.
*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

*Doesn't matter to me.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Nay.*
The Death Penalty. *Yay.*
Premarital Sex *Yay.*
People are inherently good *Nay.*
Destiny *Nay.*
Done drugs.. Ecstasy once.. Would like to try shrooms and maybe ecstasy some more.
Kissed in the rain *Yay.*
Re-reading a good book *Yay.*


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

*Name. What do you prefer to be called?*
Anything but late for dinner. (FX: Gunshot) So much for bad jokes.
Cosmic Hobo will do for the time being, although I may change it, at the appropriate juncture, in due course, in the fullness of time, when the moment is right.

*Any nicknames?*
Nick.
*
Male / female / trans? *Male.

*Location - Where were you originally born?
*I was originally born in a hospital. The second time I was born, was in a field (but not a field hospital; it had no dressings, so I was nude. Such are the rites of the Stygian Brotherhood of the Golden Triangle.) Alas, it was as unsuccessful as the attempt of the immortal Oleg Kulik to be born anew by inserting his head into a cow; he emerged to announce that 'Inside the cow I realised that there is no reality, and that means that reality is still to be discovered’. (See here: http://disorientations.com/2012/11/09/oleg-kulik/) I maintain that reality is an interesting theoretical concept, and that life is fundamentally absurd.


*Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
In a community whose chief purpose is the perpetuation of bureaucracy and conformity.
I resigned from my previous job, returned home, was gassed, and woke up to find myself in this place. I'm fed up with being brainwashed, hypnotised, possessed, having my mind swapped, pursued by giant weather balloons, or waking up in replicas of the Wild West. I've made four or five attempts to escape, but to no avail. UNMUTUAL!

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
To travel: Asia (China, India, Indonesia, Thailand, Japan); Turkey; Egypt; Mexico, Peru; Madagascar. Interesting historical and archaeological sites. To live: Western Europe.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
30, going on a youthful 740.

*Personal(ity)*
*What is your Myers-Briggs type, and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*At the moment: NTP.
Since 2011. Mind you, I don't normally read on personality theory; I prefer to read on a lectern, or hold the book in my hands - it's easier than trying to balance on an abstraction. 

*What type do you usually test as?*
ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ...

*What are your favourite and least favourite personality types to be around?*
Favourite: Ns.
Least favourite: STJs and ESPs.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
RCUEI.
*
Occupation*
*Employed or unemployed?* "Resting". In peace. Let us now play Chopin's funeral march, and sing the 23rd psalm.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Post-grad degree in the humanities.

*What is your dream job? *Bond villain. Consulting detective. Otherwise: writer / comedian, for the BBC. (I've considered being a professor of everything and world traveller.)


*About you*
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Clever, witty, intelligent, bored, disengaged, reserved, underachieving.
What I hope to get out of this forum: Understand myself better. (Of course, if you've looked at any of my posts, I elude and evade through wit and wordplay.)

*Other
**What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Books, puzzles, board games, computer games.

*Do you collect anything?*
DVDs of vintage TV; books, books and more books; and CDs. I would like to collect Jivaro tsantsas, Tibetan masks, and exotic diseases.

*What are your phobias?*
Being in a theatre and needing to pee.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Bowels in spit. (No, somebody else has drooled.)
Bacon & egg icecream? Snail porridge? Edible soil? I don't have a favourite food. How can one have a favourite anything? It depends on context.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
That give me jollies, or to which I give jollies? This sounds rather perverse.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Over-emotional / sensitive people.
People who use values / ideology (whether radical or conservative) rather than their brains.
Boredom.
Conformity, rules, and unthinking social conventions.
People who blow on their food or smack their lips while eating.


*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Sitting on a park bench in the sunshine, watching the scenery, and listening to the Beatles or Pink Floyd on my headphones. Hanging out with a couple of friends - having a few drinks, and talking about philosophy and life. Doing improv. Writing. Going to a museum, & to a movie. And more 1960s Doctor Who being found.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I don't like meat by itself (steak, chops, cutlets, sausages) - it's bland. Where are the sauces and the spices? I've tried going vegetarian a couple of times (experiment!), but am not sated. (I need more peanuts.)


*Other Other
**God and Souls:* Nay
*The death penalty:* Nay
*Premarital sex:* Yay
*People are inherently good:* Fuck nay

*Destiny:* Nay. If someone tells you he is the instrument of destiny, or that he serves a higher purpose, back away slowly, and don't let him get into power.

* *





"No matter how weak an individual may be, the minute that he acts in accordance with the hand of Fate, he becomes more powerful than you could possibly imagine. There streams down upon him the force that has marked all greatness in world history..."









Den heil'gen Speer - ich bring' ihn euch zurück...?!




*Done drugs:* Yay. Alcohol, tobacco, caffeine...
*Kissed in the rain:* Nay
*Re-reading a good book:* Yay
(Most often heard in a parliament of horses: Nay.)


----------



## Christopher Robin

Personal ~

* Name - Chris
- Any nicknames? I'm sure over time, you guys will add on to my endless list of nicknames

* Male

Location - Born in Dallas, currently in Nashville. The story is rather boring, so I'll spare you the details
- Venice/Rome/Paris. Actually I visited Western Europe over the summer, and those three were my favorite destinations. I obviously was really fascinated with Venice more than normal...

Age - I'm 20, but I act like I'm 5. I still have daydreams about illogical situations and cry like a wimp whenever I have to say goodbye to my parents. Darn immaturity...



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INFP, and I've been reading up on this for four years.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I honestly don't know...I typically don't typecast other people because I'm not too well informed on the differences between different types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Aww gee, I don't remember. It's been four years since I took those...I'll update this when I retake them though?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed student

What is your education? I'm currently a biomedical engineering major

What is your dream job? Physician


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I have no grip of reality. I really wanna love you all, but good luck on letting me do that because I know I can get pretty crazy. To be honest, I decided to join because INFP's are a rare breed, and I thought it would be cool interacting with other INFPs on here. Not that I won't talk to anyone else though!

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I've never been to a toy store, so I wouldn't know
Do you collect anything? Not really
What are your phobias? Rejection...oh, and does the fear of saying goodbye count as a phobia?
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Pho...darn, I'm drooling
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Talking about life, love, the future
What are your top five pet peeves? Getting shocked, squeaky sounds, allergies, the hiss that a bus makes while it's stopped, when people think I have bad intentions
What would a perfect day be like for you? Getting to do something fun with a couple of good friends. Or just sleeping all day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex I wanna say Yay, but my Catholic religion forces me to say Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## KRae

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? I'd prefer not to put my actual name out- how's KR?

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? California, don't want to answer any more!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Victoria Island- I've heard it's beautiful and somewhat quaint.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
17, I think generally I act my age, but it fluctuates based on the situation. I'm a bit bumbling, which makes me young, but I'm also quite conservative and a thinker, which makes me seem like a 30-year-old among my peers. However, I say stupid things and am unaware of what's going on sometimes, which sets me back to a young age.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I first took the test when I was around 10 and got ISTJ, looking back I'd say that was true. I required order and judged everyone, but I was also a feeler on the inside, as I think I only acted that way because I was afraid of what people thought of me. I had a degree of social anxiety at that point, though I didn't know it (hadn't even heard of it). Once I got to my teen years I took the test again and at 13 was learning to jump out of my shelled skin into ENTP. The description was slightly accurate- I was definitely haughty and hasty in my actions, but that was 1 part hormones. I think this was more of a transition personality stage, as I would go out and act like an ENTP, then come home and be analyzing over and over all that had happened, creating a story of what had happened and weaving meaning into each tiny event. This analytic way of thinking was pushed to the max eventually and at around 15 I took the test again and got INFJ. I think this type is a pretty accurate picture of my current self. I've taken the test a few times since and gotten INFJ.

* What type do you usually test as? INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I know an ESTP who is really pretty hard to understand/interact with. He's very jumpy in what he wants, doesn't have clear focus, etc. It's hard to try to talk to him also because he only wants to talk about sports or girls! I don't know, typical ESTP I guess.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed (by choice- still in school).

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm currently going to community college and considering becoming a paralegal. All of my job tests say I should go into psychiatry or advising, but I think I'd get too emotionally attached and become an over identifying wreck.

What is your dream job?
Writing!

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I feel a certain rebellion towards these types of assignments because I would prefer people judge me from my actions/responses to what they say, not from what I say about me. However, I can tell a few brief details about myself. I love to write and it seems that Writing and History are my consistent A subjects, I feel that that's a big part of me because despite all of my personality fluctuations, that holds true. I also love to sing and chord on the piano, though I couldn't play a piece if you set it in front of me! I am coming to find that I'm not terribly adept at being a grownup or responsibility, and that's something I strive to improve in. I really enjoy spending time with my close friends- going bowling or to IHOP at midnight are favorites of ours. I love the outdoors, being in the sun, and trees of two different colors set next to one another in the fall. I am not very funny and don't get jokes easily. I hope to gain entertainment from this forum, and actually my membership will likely be short-lived as I don't enjoy spending too much time on the internet and when I do, I tend to cut off the source rather than attempt moderation.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Hmm! Hula hoops are fun. Actually, I tend to head towards the children's books section or the skateboards.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Yayayayayay
The Death Penalty-I wouldn't want to enforce it, nor would I want to be on the other end of it, so no. However, I'm aware of the fact that it will most likely continue whether I advocate it or not, so I don't really care terribly a lot.
Premarital Sex- Naynaynay
People are inherently good-I don't know, actually. I think people have an inherent choice of whether to be good or not, and nobody can be fully good unless they are baptized and *choose* to live in accordance to God's commandments day by day.
Destiny- Not sure of the definition of 'destiny'. I don't believe anyone's life is predestinated.
Done drugs- Nope
Kissed in the rain- Nope
Re-reading a good book- Only ever reread The Giver

I deleted the questions I didn't want to/wasn't interested in answering


----------



## briabean22

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *You can call me Bria if you'd like, but I don't think I'll say my real name here.*
- Any nicknames? *Just Bria. *

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'm from Michigan and currently still live there, but I cannot wait to leave. I want to go everywhere really, but at this very moment I think I would go to Paris. I love France, the language, culture, etc. and the only big city I've been to so far is Chicago, so it would be such an adventure.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 17, but I don't really think age is as important as it's often made out to be. I think that most of the time I do act my age. In some respects I am just your "typical teenager," but on the inside I sometimes feel like my soul is about a hundred years old.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *My type is INFP. I first took the test two years ago as part of a business class, but I never payed much attention to it until just recently. Lately I've been researching MBTI like crazy and it's just so fascinating to me.*

* What type do you usually test as? * I retook the test a couple times very recently to make sure I'm still the same and every time I got INFP.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Well I don't know very much about other types yet, but I love INFPs because I feel like they just understand me more than anyone else. Also some of my best friends are ENTPs.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I took the Big 5 once but it wasn't as accurate and I don't remember my results. I am a 4 on the Enneagram.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm a senior in high school right now, but I plan on going to art school and majoring in illustration.*

What is your dream job? *Traveling the world, taking pictures, helping people, and making art... somehow getting paid for it.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *Random facts about Bria: ~Audrey Hepburn is my inspiration for just about everything. ~I love old things. Although vintage, I guess, is a prettier word. ~Chai lattes are the best. Especially when accompanied by a book and enjoyed in a little café. ~Izze's are also the best. ~A good book, for me, can make the hours pass like minutes. When I was little and got in trouble, my parents would take away my books because all I did was sit there and read. ~Speaking of books... Jane Eyre is my favorite. ~I love to paint, sketch, doodle... and almost always have paint or graphite or something of the sort all over my hands. ~I also really like photography, but a million times more if I can use Photoshop. ~I love the ocean and the mountains, but don't live anywhere near either. ~Someday, I am going to travel. Anywhere and everywhere. I hate being stuck in my own little corner of the world when there is so much out there that I've never seen or experienced. ~I'm terribly bad at small talk. ~Mumford and Sons. The Lumineers. Mindy Gledhill. The Head and the Heart. Alexi Murdoch. Bob Dylan. Keren Ann. Passenger. The Beatles. Of Monsters and Men. This is the music I love. ~I think that picnics are the sweetest things ever and I adore them. ~Sunsets and sunrises are some of the very best things in the world.
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *It's always, always been the dolls. Or the books.*
Do you collect anything? *Nope.*
What are your phobias? *Fungus. For some inexplicable reason, I am completely and utterly terrified of catching some nasty fungal disease. I don't even eat mushrooms. Also, being burned alive.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *My mom makes this ridiculously amazing hash brown casserole and I only get to eat it at Thanksgiving and Christmas. It's torture.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *I honestly don't even know what jollies are...*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Small talk. (The most annoying, frustrating, pointless thing ever.) When people assume I'm PMSing just because I'm mad. When people tell me not to do something and turn around to do it themselves. Never being able to get all the hair out of my brush. And for some reason I cannot stand February. That nasty, dreary, slushy end of winter. *
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Oh! I had a completely perfect day just the other week. I went on a road trip with some friends, saw some places I've never been to, had a few wonderfully deep conversations and lots of ones that resulted in laughing fits. Then that evening we went to a really, really classy hotel right on Lake Michigan, checked in, had a bonfire on the shore and spent the rest of the night in a hipsterish bar eating amazing food and listening to an extremely talented live musician. (Who, by the way, told me I had great taste in music and apparently restored his faith in the future generation, ahaha.)*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm not really on a diet. I like meat and vegetables so... both?*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *For sure.*
The Death Penalty *In most cases, no.*
Premarital Sex *Nay.*
People are inherently good *Yes.*
Destiny *Oh, yes.*
Done drugs *Nope.*
Kissed in the rain *Never have, but it sounds like the most amazingly romantic thing!*
Re-reading a good book *Definitely, yes.*


----------



## Anais7

Hi, I´m Anais7 and I´ll try to imitate TreeBob, as his message has been dead easy to read.
- Female.
- Location: Bordeaux, France, although I´m originally from Bilbao (Basque Country, Spain) I´ve also lived in Madrid, London, Los Angeles (USA) and Castellón (Spain)
- If I could go anywhere in the world at the moment, frankly, it would be my hometown! Apart from that, I´ve always wanted to visit Bhutan, so different and difficult to get.
- Age: 42, but everybody drops their jaw to the floor when they find out, because no way I look that age. If I act that age? Why do you have to act a certain way at a certain age? How are you supposed to act at 42?
- Personality: INFP, frankly I discovered it something like ten minutes ago, and the results are so incredibly matching with my personality type that I´m in a kind of shock.
- I haven´t taken other personality tests, and I like everybody, period.
- I´m working part-time now as a Basque Teacher, trying to look for a job as an English or Spanish Teacher. I´ve studied many things (languages, acting, radio...) I have a degree in Hispanic Philology as well as a Master "Teaching Spanish as a second language"
- My dream job? I´ve done acting, but I don´t like it any more. At the moment I´m writing, but I´d really love to work on radio or on television as an investigative reporter.
- I love animals
- I can´t live without reading
- I hate routine
- I´m brave and strong, and sentitive at the same time.
- I can´t stand anybody who hurts children
- I know evil and good
Well, I like animals but I prefer a meat diet
- My favourite food: anything Italian drives me crazy
- Perfect day for me? Going to the movies with my nephew and my niece
- Phobias? Fears, like everybody else, no phobias
- Favourite section at the toy store: which type of toy store?
- Do you collect anything? No big deal, I only have the whole Foundation Books by Isaac Asimov, they´re not even thirty, if you consider that a collection...
God and Souls: God and spirits
the Death Penalty: No
Premarital sex: anyone can do whatever they want with their lives as long as they don´t hurt others
People are inherently good: Some are, some not
Destiny: definitely not
Done drugs: if you consider chocolate a drug...
Re-reading a good book: re-reading and re- re- reading
That´s all folks


----------



## MrmR_d

So I'm MmrR_d
I'm a female 
I'm 20 and live in CT, USA

I would love to visit Dubai and Madrid ))))

I'm an INFJ (pretty slight on the F though)

I've loved MB for six years now. I can usually type people after one conversation nowadays, but I realize that people can't really be categorized. I just like understanding how people interpret information.

I don't have any close friends who are STs (typically too aggressive haha) but most are SFs:

I work a Nurses Aide but go to a public university for neuroscience and philosophy. I would love to go to grad school for psychology.

I'm just here to see what some folks have to say and to feel the NF love ( seriously I can count the number of INFJs I know on one hand).

I don't have favorite things, but I do watch ATLA/LOK, SNK, SVU, and The Riches.

Phobias: people openly disapproving of my general nature

Dislikes: hypocrisy and attached ear lobes (I've tried to get over it I just I just idk idk)

Perfect day: spending time with friends and family

If I were in a toys store I'd probably find a book lol. Then find some cards and get some buddies to play poker.

God: Nay
Souls: my inner scientist screams no but my NF whimpers yes??
Yay
Yay
People are what they know and either live with love or fear.
Yay- but in a more deterministic sense than a romantic one haha
Yay
Nay- you've already read it lol


----------



## miscellaneous pile

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?​


Rose. No. female.




> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?​


I am not sure what my type is. Every time I take the test, it comes out differently. I took the one connected to this site and I came out as an ISTP; however, the supposed type I was before, which was the result of the test on the Keirsey website, I came out as an ISFJ. And before that, when I had taken the test a few years ago on that same site, I was something else, but can't remember now because it was too long ago. The Myers-Briggs personality types are interesting, but I don't put much stock in them because it is just a theory, not fact.
I don't have a favorite or least favorite Myers-Briggs personality type.




> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?​


Unemployed.




> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.​


I have always found it difficult to write about myself and to describe myself, so I'm not sure what to say. It is always easier to describe myself, if I must, when people ask me more specific questions. As to what I hope to get out of this forum? Well, it would be nice to make friends, eventually, with other like-minded individuals.




> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Do you collect anything?
> 
> ...​


I like the bike section of a toy-store.
I collect geodes.






> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls
> The Death Penalty
> Premarital Sex
> People are inherently good
> Destiny
> ...
> ​


Yay
Nay
Nay
Nay
Nay


----------



## Bethiah

Name: You can call me Bethiah. 

Gender: I'm Female. 

Location: I live in Southern California near San Diego. I've lived here for most of my life.

Age: I'm 22 years old, physically. I'm a weird mix of being wiser for my age and immature at the same time.

Myers Briggs: I usually type as INFP and I'm pretty sure that's my type. I've been studying personality types for years now off and on. I try to get a long with all types, but sometimes we rub each other the wrong way if we have opposing functions. Only normal. I've looked into enneagram a little, and I think I'm a type 4 wing 5.

Occupation: I work for the local school district. Not currently in college but plan on going back soon.

About Me: Idealistic and romantic, a typical INFP but I'm trying to learn to be more objective and educate myself on how to better myself and understand other types.


----------



## Rainerfrog

*Personal* ~

* Call me Rainy or Rainer! Not my real names, but I'm trying to find something that fits me better. If you get to know me I might tell you my birth name. 

* I'm agender  I prefer the gender-neutral pronouns they/them/their <3

*Location* - Icky ol' North Carolina. Born and raised. Looking to move away after I graduate ASAP. Though I still have certain attachments here so it's kind of difficult to say I'll leave for certain as much as I want to. 
If I could go anywhere, I'd love to go to Tibet and visit the Tibetan Monasteries! As to why? Well I just love the idea of giving up all earthly belongings to become self-sustaining and self-aware and maybe I'll do it someday.

*Age* - I'm 19 years old, but I still feel young in some ways but in other ways I feel like I'm my age. For example, I can definitely get overemotional or overheated about certain things and I'm not really any good at keeping my feelings suppressed when they probably should be, but I do try to be fair and kindhearted whenever possible. 

*Personal(ity)* ~

* I'm an INFP! I've taken the test three times, twice recently and once a few years ago and I got INFP each time. As far as studying the whole MBTI thing, I'm just now getting more interested in it so I don't know much but I hope to learn more.

* *Favorite/least favorite personality types* - I'm not entirely sure about who I'm the most or the least compatible with yet. One of my best friends right now is an INFJ and we go together like two peas in a pod. I know that it's difficult for me to get along with especially extroverted/energetic type people. However, one of my best friends was pretty extroverted but in such an endearing way that we got along especially well! So I guess I'll have to do some more research 




*Occupation* ~

* I am a student! I am a freshman attending a 4 year college. 
I had originally planned on becoming an art major, but after a tremendous amount of stress and the realization that I enjoy art as a hobby and not something that is forced (like with assignments), and I have come to the conclusion that I should do something else! I've decided to be an Environmental Studies major for now because it would be great if I could work with animals more often in the future. 

My dream job would be something along the lines of wildlife conservationist, like being able to work with majestic and endangered animals such as tigers! I would love to try and restore them to the wild where they rightfully belong. 


*About You* ~

Hmm a little about me... I can definitely be overemotional in certain situations which can lead me to feeling extremely overwhelmed. However, I can get really excited over certain things that make me happy. I love learning everything about animals, and I enjoy learning about gender and sexuality a lot too. Playing pokemon also makes me really happy, as well as drawing. I tend to get really attached to certain people, and hopefully that's a good thing. However, I've fallen in love with my best friends by accident quite a few times which has never ended up successful in my experience. One thing that I require is some alone time because being around people for too long can exhaust me and make me a bit grouchy. Also, don't get offended if I don't answer emails, texts, or messages right away! It just requires energy to reply to them and sometimes I'll have to put it aside to think about it for a while. 

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The stuffed animal/plush section. I don't think I'll ever be too old to love on the little guys. 
*Do you collect anything?* Bottle caps! But not the plastic ones, just the metal ones. 
*What are your phobias?* I'm deathly afraid of cockroaches, but that's about all that I can think of at the moment. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Oh man, I really love pasta, garlic mashed potatoes, and mac n' cheese-- Carbs are where it's at. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* I really love pokemon! And I love animals. I also really love cuddling, but only with a partner that I love dearly. I enjoy learning about gender and sexual identity as well as learning about animals. 
*What are your top five pet peeves?* I'm not sure why, but I hate it when people whisper. A lot. I also really hate it when people are being rude and making a lot of noises when I'm trying to sleep. I am not especially fond of arrogant people who think they are above others. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleeping for as long as I desire, eating delicious food, drawing, and watching a wonderful movie or two. The Royal Tenenbaums is my go-to, feel-good movie. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I eat mostly veggies, but I will also eat fish and chicken. No beef or pork, ever.

*Other* ~ *Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* NAY!!!! I'm very strongly opposed to the death penalty. I believe there is always hope for everyone.
*Premarital Sex* Yay, virginity is a social construct that should be nixed.
*People are inherently good* Yay!
*Destiny* Hmm, yay.
*Done drugs* Yay... but not so yay...
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Harry Potter! <3


----------



## Vive

Personal ~

*Name:* Bryan
You're all allowed to call me Bryan, or you can use my username.
I'm male btw.

*Location -* Born in the Netherlands, and I'm still an inhabitant of the Netherlands.
Not so much of a interesting story.

*Age - How old are you?* I'm 15, maybe a bit young for this forum, I act a bit older than my age.


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
About 4 months, I've got a pretty decent understanding of it now XD.

** What type do you usually test as?*
*INFJ* - All the way

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I do not really have a problem with being anyone, actually.
But if I do need to choose I would choose ESTP's as least favorites.
But it always depends on the individual in my eyes, which isn't really explainable in MBTI in my opinion.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram= 9w1


*Occupation ~*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm dutch, it's all different here XD.
But in the U.S I would be in 'high school'.

What is your dream job?
Being a psychologist, 
still having a hard time figuring out exactly what kind of psychologist.

*About You ~*

I'm Bryan, and though I may seem like a very serious individual, that is *truly* not the case XD.
I like jokes, but I can be serious about a lot. I like philosophizing about things, I'm decent with photoshop I can do some magic tricks on it, but my 'speciality' is graphical art. My friends, family and other people around find me a strange individual, before I did not so much like this statement, but now it's pretty cool roud:.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *
The last time I went there... I can't even remember. But I especially liked games.

*Do you collect anything?* 
-Nope not really.

What are your phobias? Drastic Change, though I'm able to cope with that very well, I also have a little bit of claustrophobia.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* It's dutch but I'll try to translate and describe it: French beans with onions, bacon and (insert kind of meat here) + Baked potatoes (I believe), oh and: Drool,drool,drool,drool. XD

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
Perfect is non-existant, so a perfect day would be non-existant for me. 
But I generally like sunny days, with a decent amount of wind.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I can eat *a lot* of things.
I don't mind, really.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls *- Nay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Yay
*People are inherently good* - Nay, but some are. (lol)
*Destiny *- nay
*Done drugs* - Never _(And no I don't go to the coffeeshops in Amsterdam)_
*Kissed in the rain* - nope
*Re-reading a good book *- yay


----------



## ayainwanderlust

Personal ~

* Aya

* Female

Location - P Islands
- I'd love to go to Paris right now and see the city of love ^^

Age - 20.
Thinks like 27, acts like 16 -.-"




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP. Rational Inventor. It's a requirement in school. Been reading non-stop for weeks now. Got hooked!

* What type do you usually test as? NT

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? IS types. I find most of my freinds with this type boring/routinary.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major--> Multimedia Studies
What is your dream job? --> Scipt-writer or director. Anything to do with filming.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well I am a minimalist, so no paragraph for you lol jk. Well to know more about myself and a lot more about people.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?--->Puzzles!!!
Do you collect anything?--->Tickets
What are your phobias?--->spiders ~('.'~) anything creepy crawlies!!!!
Describe your favourite food until you drool--> Haha folded pizza and hot wings. Stuffed squid.Paella and anything seafood.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?---> Sweets. Besides from that, nothing really permanent. Varies from time to time.
What are your top five pet peeves?---> None.
What would a perfect day be like for you?--> Something new.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?---> Anything heavy.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- YES
The Death Penalty-YES
Premarital Sex-YES
People are inherently good-YES
Destiny-NO
Done drugs- 
Kissed in the rain- 
Re-reading a good book- YES YES YES YES OMG *ORGASM*


----------



## Daniel J

Personal ~

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Daniel
Any nicknames? No

Male/Female/Trans? Male

Where were you originally born? Oklahoma
Where do you live today? Oklahoma
Any interesting story behind that? No
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
A parking lot, i like the warmth of the ground.

How old are you? 13




Personal(ity) ~
I'm ISTP and have been studying MBTI for about a year now.

What type do you usually test as? ISTP and sometimes INTP (i think it's because i have strong Ni)

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My favorites would be ISTP, INTP, ENTP.
My least favorites would be ESTP, ENFJ and INFJ.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 5w4

Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your dream job? Computer programming


About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well my name is Daniel, i don't live in a average family or a good one for an ISTP, I have 6 brothers 6 sisters
i think this is why i'm always angry. My favorite time is night when every one is asleep, its one of the only times 
i get to think.


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? I haven't been there for years.
Do you collect anything? No.
What are your phobias? Spiders then nothing
Describe your favorite food until you drool.
Cant its just so good.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? What?
What are your top five pet peeves? People re-watching stuff, small talk, People trying to get me to small talk, 
Other people trying to fix stuff and failing, People who think they are better than me.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day where every one disappeared and i get some time alone.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? When i'm hungry i eat... is that a diet?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - If the soul is consciousness then Yay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - In some cases Yay
People are inherently good - People are inherently selfish, Is this good or bad that is for you to decide.
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay (but there are good applications for that stuff).
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Never


----------



## Jeninerd

Personal ~

* Name - *Jen or Jeninerd*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? *California *
Where do you live today?* Alaska*
Any interesting story behind that? *I'm an Eskimo. Yes, for real.*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Europe, preferably France or Italy. I'm a European History major but I've never had the chance to go.*

Age - How old are you? *22*
Do you think you act your age? *No, I act older.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Maybe 30. I feel old inside!
*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENTP! I first learned about the MBTI a little over a year ago. I took DISC about two years ago.*

* What type do you usually test as? *I've never tested as anything but an ENTP.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *XNXPs are the types I tend to gravitate toward, but I don't really have a favorite. My fiance is an ISTJ and is my favorite person, if that counts. I find ESFJs the most difficult to relate to, I think, although I can get along with anyone.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I'm an I on DISC, with scores over 50 in both C and D.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed. *

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *As previously stated, I'm a European History major. I'm a senior. *

What is your dream job? *Author. More specifically, really famous author.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I'm really creative. *Like most ENTPs I'm very energetic, optimistic, and inventive. I'm very intelligent and take my intellectual endeavors seriously. I love to write and also paint. I proudly consider myself a nerd. I like to play video games like World of Warcraft or Call of Duty, read comics and fantasy or sci-fi books, and watch superhero movies. I'm here to learn about myself and how to interact with other people.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Video Games.*
Do you collect anything? *Books. *
What are your phobias? *Small spaces. Spiders. Spending my life stuck in an 8-5 desk job. The usual.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Cream cheese garlic bread. It's melted cream cheese, garlic, butter, and chives spread over sourdough and baked in the oven. (Confession: I started drooling after "garlic.")*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *<- Not an expression I've heard before.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who talk too slowly. Having sticky crap on my hands. Being woken up too early on the weekend. People who chew with their mouth open. Bad grammar.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? Frolicking on the beach.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I don't eat mammals. But I will eat poultry or fish.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good* Nay*
Destiny* Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book* Yay*


----------



## Life is good

Name : Life is good.
Nickname: SM.
Gender : Male. 
Location : U.A.E , Al ain (city of gardens.)
Age : 17.

Personality : ISFJ.
what type i usually test as? : ISFJ.
favorite and least favorite personalities? : I LIKE EVERYBODY!
occupation : unemployed.
Dream jobs : Teacher and Artist.

well , i don't have much to say 'bout myself , and all i want from here are some Friends. 

Other questions , 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Non.* 
Do you collect anything? *Nope.*
What are your phobias?*Non.*
Describe your favorite food until you drool.*BBQ , Pizza and Taco.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Happiness , seeing others happy.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*well , sleep perfectly , wake up , eat pizza , go out , do a lots of hardcore sports , come back home , play with siblings , play video games , hang out with family and friends , sleep happily. * 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- yay
The Death Penalty-yay
Premarital Sex- nay
People are inherently good- yay
Destiny- yay
Done drugs- nay
Kissed in the rain- nay
Re-reading a good book- yay


----------



## Lyzo

*moved*


----------



## momobird

Name: Morgan
Nickname: I don't really have any nicknames. 
Gender: Female
Location: United States
Age: 18

Personality: ISFJ
What type do I usually test as? ISFJ
Favorite and least favorite personalities: I love every type, but ENFJs have a special place in my heart. 
Occupation: Student (which is just another word for unemployed)
Education: Currently attending a four-year public university; my major is molecular and cell biology. 
Dream jobs: Pharmacist or nurse

What is your favorite section at the toy store? The video games section, I suppose? 
Do you collect anything? Rocks and badges! 
What are your phobias? Spiders.
Favorite food? Anything spicy.
Some of the things that make you happy? Good food, sleep, and no school, midterms, or homework, of course. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Waking up naturally (without having to set an alarm), hanging out with some of my close friends, eating at my favorite restaurants, watching a movie, and then ending the day with a book and some time to knit. 

God and souls: Yay!
The death penalty: Nay.
Premarital sex: Nay.
People are inherently good: Nay.
Destiny: Yay.
Done drugs: Nay.
Kissed in the rain: Nay.
Re-reading a good book: Yay.


----------



## momobird

Oops, I accidentally posted twice, so I have remedied this situation by changing this second post into a comment about posting twice.


----------



## DarkLightning

*Personal ~*

* *Name - What do you preferred to be called?* My name's Jasmine.
- *Any nicknames?* Haha, I've got a few. The Jas, Jassy, Jas and Jamsmine (only one person calls me this) are the main ones. Though Jasper is my guy name, lmao.

* *Male/Female/Trans?* Female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was originally born in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, but I now live in Auckland, New Zealand - I moved here when I was four. Not really any interesting story behind it tbh.
- *If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I'd probably go into one of the fictional worlds I think of and write about or one of the worlds I read about in stories. Sometimes, fiction is better than reality and sometimes you just have to get away from everything.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm "fifteen." I'm actually immortal, so I've been around for a while. Hahaha, this reminds me of Twilight. "How long have you been [age]?" "A while." Anyways, I think I do act my age, sometimes a bit older - it fluctuates, depending on what I'm feeling that day. I probably resemble a sixteen or seventeen year old. Hm, probably not the best thing if I've been around for centuries... However, I look my _age_.



*Personal(ity) ~*

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTP, however, I found out last night that I could be classed as INXX, but I feel like I'm more like an INTP. I started a few weeks ago.

* *What type do you usually test as?* INTP.

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm still not really familiar with the personality types and what personality type everybody around me has, so I'm not sure.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneagram: 5w4, 4w5, 9w1. Socionics: I've gotten IEI and LIE, but I think I may have gotten the former most times.



*Occupation ~*

* *Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm in high school (we call it college here and we call college university). Next year, when I do NCEA, I'll be taking English, general science (physics the year after from year 12 to 13), maths (calculus the year after from year 12 to 13), graphics and art (art splits in year 13 into painting and sculpture and I suck at both, so I'll probably pick painting since I'm better at that than sculpture).

*What is your dream job?* I'd like to be an architect, but I'd also like to publish some books c:


*About You ~*

* *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
- Love ultimate frisbee.
- I get hyper too easily on the most random things (most of the time on oranges, ham, ham sandwiches and, you know, air).
- Immortal.
- Probably one of the most sarcastic people you will know when I feel like being sarcastic (I mean, come on, I'm sarcastic about being sarcastic and sarcastic about that and so on).
- If you like The Vampire Diaries, The Originals, Reign, Nikita, Castle, Divergent, The Mentalist, Fallen, Artemis Fowl, Alex Rider, The Host, The Tomorrow People, Tamora Pierce's books/stories, NCIS, NCIS: LA, Chuck, The Fray, then I will probably love you. Unless I don't.
- I hope to learn more about the different personality types and everything in these forums.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I don't really have a favourite section as such. I like most of the sections.
*Do you collect anything?* I have a sticker collection, bookmark collection and a dress-up doll collection (this was from when I was younger, okay).
*What are your phobias?* I don't have any phobias as such, but I'm not really a fan of spiders and most insects. There's also this thing where I get scared from scary movies and books, so I don't really watch/read them, but that's not really classed as a phobia.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Sweet, yet bitter. Mostly sweet. Creamy. I'm sorry, I suck at describing stuff.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Reading really well written stories that make you just get into it, watching vlogs on YouTube, playing social ultimate with the people I know and no one really caring if we mess up, watching T.V. shows (mostly from The CW), my friends, being able to go out shopping because I don't go often, sales.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People making racist and offensive "jokes," people stereotyping and judging people, people bullying people, my friends messaging me when I'm doing something I really want to do (I actually do want to talk to them, just not at the time), extremely ignorant people.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Playing ultimate, the weather not being too hot or too cold and chilling with most of my friends, especially ones that I haven't seen in ages. It's not really that hard for it to be a good day, I guess, since I'm pretty content with life right now and it just has to be stress free.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both. I've got the best of both worldsssss.


----------



## winstizzle

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Winston*
- Any nicknames? *Winstizzle, Winnie, Churchill, Mr.Winston, Winestein*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? *Ottawa* 
Where do you live today? *Ottawa*
Any interesting story behind that? *I have come to the realization that if my father didn't lose the Vietnam War, I wouldn't exist. I think that's pretty cool/humbling.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *The Middle East because I want to teach English there and I love the culture.*

Age - How old are you? *22*
Do you think you act your age? *Yes*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
*ENFJ. Been reading in and out of MBTI for about a year.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*ENFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Dunno yet.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Unemployed, haha.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Almost done my BA in Sociology.*

What is your dream job? *Teaching English abroad.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Man, I just can't wait to read all the interesting stuff people have to say on this forum. Hopefully meet some other ENFJs and bounce back laughs, ideas, etc.*


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Action figures and/or stuffed animals*
Do you collect anything? *Bookmarks!*
What are your phobias? *Trypophobia (fear of objects with small holes)*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Burgers and Sushi.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Attractive women being attractive in their own way.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Pass.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Going on an adventure in the Sahara.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *70% Meat, 30% Veggies*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Yay (Mary Jane)*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *Nay...unless I forget it*


----------



## artisticamber

Hi, everyone! First post here. 

I'm an INTJ melchor, 11 days until I'm 27, married (happily so for going on four years to an INFJ phelgsan), female.  

I'll post some answers to the suggested introductions: 

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? Nah. Amber is fine. 

* female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Originally OH, now FL, USA. Nothing interesting, I'm afraid. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

St. Croix. I have some friends that live there with an open invitation. Plus I could use the beach. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm almost 27. Being nearer to thirty actually freaked me out for a second. I'm not sure how old each age is "supposed" to act. People always teased me about acting older than my age because I prefer rules and regulations. *shrug*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTJ. I've been reading on personality since it first came up in high school using the humors method. In college, I took Interpersonal Relations and read nearly every book on the shelves in the library on the subject. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ (Mbti) and Melchor (four humors)

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My husband. He's an INFJ. As far as the mbti, I don't know enough by memory to analyze people with confidence by simple observations. However, I know the humors test like the back of my hand. Typically, it takes a lot for me to enjoy being around sanguines. And super-sanguine are downright irritating. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I've tested as an INTJ for several years now. I've taken Enneargram, Humanmetrics and some others. I've had different results, but the only other was an Inspector, ISTJ. And that test was so far from what I have tested on everything else, I didn't pay it much heed. Also, I've tested consistently as an INTJ even over the past three years. I also have taken it with my mother, my friend, and my husband to keep me "honest" and maintained the same results. Also, the general descriptions of an INTJ make those close to me laugh. My husband even commented that Keirsey's website must have interviewed me. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - music choral conducting proficiency, half a master's in music education

What is your dream job?

I really don't know. I mean, really. I just don't want to be bored. Every time I work somewhere for more than a year, I find myself bored. I've already learned how to do everything. Thankfully, I currently work at a bank that has classes on the intranet that one can take to better understand their role. Well, I started taking classes outside my role since I already finished mine.  I take them for fun at the bewilderment of my coworkers. 




That's all I have time for at the moment. Toodles!


----------



## wolfdream88

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Fenix (not my given name, I´m a bit skeptical about the Internet and putting too much info about myself out there)

- Any nicknames? They all ended up being longer than my real name, so I don´t worry about that stuff.

* Male/Female/Trans?

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was born in Plano, TX and don’t really know how, but ended up in Montana where I was adopted and then moved with my adopted family to Virginia. I currently live in Smalltown, VA. I have been here way too long and want to move away and have almost just sporadically put my stuff in my car, sold the stuff that doesn´t fit and taken off. But I have a kid and responsibilities and I´m scared to make a decision without prior planning. I wouldn´t mind living somewhere that’s larger than where I currently live as I have a tendency to run in to people that I don’t necessarily want to see.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I would live in Mexico. I´ve fallen in love with the country. The food and the people are awesome. I went there a few summers ago and I just fell in love with the place.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I´m 27, although sometimes I feel a bit dated for my age, something of an old soul per se. I´ve always been told that I act a bit older than I really am and would say that I act more like someone in my late thirties. I have a kid, so it’s to be expected I guess. Fortunately, I still dress like I’m in my 20s. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

My MBTI type is INTJ. I´ve been interested in the subject since high school – I find the idea of personality interesting for many reasons. I think that the brain is fascinating in how it works. I’ve read a lot about the brain, and the more I read, the more impressed I am. I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be a dolphin – they apparently have bigger and more complex brain structures that human beings. 

* What type do you usually test as? I normally test as an INTJ (like 95% of the time), although I have tested as an INFJ once or twice. But I was depressed when I took the test those times. Sometimes I wonder if I´m not an INTP. I dunno. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I really enjoy my NT and NF friends. They’re interesting, although my best male friend is an SF and we get along rather well. I don’t know if I really have a favorite type though. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I’ve read some info on the Enneagram and believe that I would have to say that I’m most likely a 6w5. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

I´m employed, full time.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I have an MA in Spanish, majored in Spanish as an undergrad with a concentration in literature and culture.

What is your dream job?

Gosh, dream job. Come on! Only one? I wanted to be a scientist for so long and ended up studying Spanish instead. I think science is more useful and if I were to do that, I´d study infectious diseases, or nanotechnology. I think nanotechnology is really cool and, if you´ve read Richard Preston or Michael Crichton, the possibilities are also a bit frightening.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
How would I describe myself? It´s a complex topic to me as I am still getting to know myself. I tend to keep my opinions to myself about people, because I am very judgmental and normally criticize everyone (I do criticize myself a lot, though, so no worries there). I have a lot of ideas that I just don´t share unless I´m with friends that I´m close to because I´m afraid of being ridiculed or sounding outlandish. I prefer to be unnoticed, although I´m a bit of an odd ball, so it´s hard not to miss me. 

I´m very intense about what I´m interested in and what I dislike. I stay to the same menu items at restaurants, etc., because I know that I´ll like them. This doesn´t mean I won´t try something new, but rather that I´m less likely to than someone else. I cave in to peer pressure in trying new things; sometimes I´m pleasantly surprised, sometimes I´m not.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I´m not sure. Does the video game aisle count?

Do you collect anything? I´ve stopped collecting stuff, it started taking up too much space and I move too much. 

What are your phobias? I have a phobia of parties, esp. the ones where I don´t know people.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 

Hmm… I don´t have one favorite, I have a few. I really like homemade Mexican food, like fish tacos, made with cod that´s been slowly fried with garlic, some pico de gallo and tortillas with mayonnaise. So yummy!

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Ironic situations.

What are your top five pet peeves? 

Being interrupted while I´m doing something, improper grammar usage and typos in novels (there´s an editor for a reason), loud noises at unexpected times, when people don´t clean up after themselves, complaining about doing something that you´re gonna have to do anyway.

What would a perfect day be like for you? 

I’m not really sure what a perfect day for me would be, because I haven’t really thought of what a perfect day is before. I think that a perfect day really consists more of your attitude rather than what happens. I would say that hot chocolate and hugs from my son would definitely be elements of a perfect day. Having an interesting conversation with a friend. Reading a book.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I definitely eat more meat than veggies. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls – still figuring out both, but I believe they exist
The Death Penalty - Depends
Premarital Sex – eh, whatever
People are inherently good – no, we´re a mix of both good and evil
Destiny – Yes
Done drugs - Once
Kissed in the rain – would like to
Re-reading a good book – always a good idea


----------



## crzysttchr

Personal ~


* Name - *Crzysttchr Or Lynn*


* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*


Location - Where were you originally born? *Nova Scotia, Canada *
Where do you live today?* Ontario Canada*
Any interesting story behind that? *I do NOT like seafood at ALL.*
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* On an archaeological dig.. that is my passion. so anywhere in a warm climate to do that.*


Age - How old are you? * 53*
Do you think you act your age? *No, I act younger.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *Maybe 17. I feel young inside!*








Personal(ity) ~


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENFP! *
* What type do you usually test as? *I've never tested as anything but an ENFP.*


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? * I think I can get along with anyone.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *9w1*






Occupation ~


* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed. Library Technician*


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*. College Diploma in Library Techniques. Started uni degree in anthro/archaeology*


What is your dream job? *Needlework designer or archaeologist*




About You ~




Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I'm really creative. *I am very outgoing and personable. I can make friends at the bus stop lol. I was married a LONG unhappy time and I am sooo happy now. I hope to get married again in my life. I love to try new things, meet new people. I am NOT afraid to go places by myself and assimilate. I am a needleworker (hence my nickname) and have MANY projects on the go.. I am an AVID starter of projects and a SLOW finisher (procrastination is MY middle name) I like to read comics and fantasy or sci-fi books.*




Other ~




What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Barbie dolls and board games.*
Do you collect anything? *Dragons (figurines and such), needlework books. *
What are your phobias? *no real phobias.. I am very easy going.. the ONLY phobia or fear is being alone in my old age.. I NEED/DEMAND/CRAVE intimacy*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I am a food a holic.. I am passionate about flavours and aromas. ALL food will make me drool and moan in happiness (ask my kids and friends.. food is orgasmic to me lol). Chocolate is my food of choice.. but a Tim Horton’s French Vanilla Cappuccino makes me so happy and starts me drooling!*


Some of the things that you give you jollies?* I LOVE bald men.. i am a sucker for a man with no hair*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who talk too slowly. Racist people. People who chew with their mouth open. *


What would a perfect day be like for you? *Time by myself doing my own thing... OR being with the man in my life!!!*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I LOVE all food (except seafood) and LOVE a good roast beast!!!*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?


God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good* Yay*
Destiny* Yay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book* Yay*


----------



## ElephantsHead

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Susannah is my real name, but here you can call me Elly. ^^

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I've always lived near Chicago, IL. And if I could go anywhere right now, I'd have to say Japan. I got involved in anime culture several years ago, but since then I've discovered more about Japanese culture itself and basically fell in love with it. Japan is an incredibly different country from America, not to mention interesting and beautiful. I've never been there, but I hope to go at some point.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 15. Do I act my age? Maybe, maybe not. I don't think I act like any age, to be honest. I guess I tend to be more serious and thoughtful than my peers, but I also act with a sort of childish wonder when it comes to anything I find beautiful or interesting. Maybe 15 is just the best, then, since it's got a good mixture of childhood and adulthood.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an INFJ. My mother is also an INFJ, and she uses the MBTI religiously; I was curious about it, so when I was eleven or twelve I took the test for the first time.

* What type do you usually test as?
I've been an INFJ since the beginning! Although, ever since I returned from a three-week mountaineering course in the Rocky Mountains last summer (which was something of a life-changing experience), I've also been getting results as an INFP. I have a feeling this is because my trip left me with a greater appreciation for living in the moment. I don't think I'm an INFP, though--I've read the type overviews for both INFJ and INFP, and INFJ sounds much more like me.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Least favorite personality types? But that sounds mean! 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I discovered the Enneagram back in March, and I've been in love with it ever since. I'm a 4w5, hands-down. The description of type 4 is the best description I've ever seen of myself, anywhere. Obviously there are things about it that I don't like, but I have found that some of the negative aspects of being a 4 (being disdainful, thinking that I'm "different" from everyone else and therefore exempt from ordinary ways of living, for instance) have been toned down with the realization that there is a reason for that. Having affirmation that there actually are other people who think and feel like I do made it easier to accept myself, and therefore others.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm in high school right now. I'm not sure yet, but I'm thinking about majoring in either creative writing, East Asian studies, or something environmental. I LOVE psychology but I'm not sure I'd want to take that interest further. Linguistics is also a possibility, though I don't know very much about it.

What is your dream job?
I have no idea! I'd love something that would enable me to travel around however I want. But on the other hand, I also feel that I want a job to give some kind of structure to my life... Whatever ends up being my job, I've always, always wanted to be an author.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm sorry, but I don't think that I could ever be content with any short description of myself. I'd rather to just be, and for people to get to know me gradually. As someone who feels that she's never the same every moment, or maybe just as a person who understands a lot about her own nature, I'd rather not confine my identity to such a limited amount of words.
I'm a teenage Four who's trying to understand herself. Different people see me so differently, and that isn't even including all the different ways I see myself, so...I'd like to just have myself revealed through the things I say and do.
As for why I'm here, that's a little easier. I love personality tests and learning about human nature. The inner workings of individuals and humans as a whole fascinate me more than anything else. In particular I'm trying to discover myself...or at least find a way to accept myself for who I am and my place in life.
People are more interesting to me than anything else, at least beyond the surface. Whether you're similar to me or completely opposite, I'm still interested in learning your story and learning who you are.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The games section--I love games that involve logic, words, or both. Or even anything that's just fun and creative.

Do you collect anything?
Not really actively, but I guess I like to collect feathers and seashells (not that there are many of those where I'm from).

What are your phobias?
This is kind of a hard question for me because the things that other people are afraid of don't really scare me. (Or maybe that's due to how I don't get anxious or nervous until the thing is actually happening. I'm pretty bad at guessing how something will make me feel, if I've never felt that way before.) But monsters and the supernatural have always intrigued me rather than frightened me, and most horror movies just seem downright silly to me. I get nightmares maybe twice a year. I guess the things that scare me are more emotional or situational, like dying before I've had a chance to really live. Also indifference, though at the same time I'm intrigued by that as well.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Sugar. Anything with sugar is my guilty pleasure. I have had an immense sweet tooth ever since I was born and nothing, NOTHING, tastes better to me than sweets. It took me a while to realize that not everyone liked sweets more than other foods. I'm particularly weak when it comes to moderating how much sugar I eat--the day I got back from my mountaineering trip, I ate an entire box of bite-size brownies within an hour. Fortunately I've got a high metabolism, but I've realized there are other health risks to eating so much sugar, and I'm trying to cut down. (Not really. But I should.)

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Writing stories. Being in nature. That moment in Japanese class when you realize this kanji is the same kanji in another word you already know and you have to keep from gasping out loud in delight.

What are your top five pet peeves?
I'm not really aware of my pet peeves, honestly... There are a lot of things that really annoy me and a lot of things that don't. I don't really keep track.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
For one thing, it would have to be totally different from any other day. It couldn't resemble anything that had happened to me before and it couldn't happen to me again anytime soon or I would get tired of it. I'd wake up early in the morning, with enough time to watch the sun rise. Then I would have to get caught up in something unique or unexpected, something that gives me a different perspective on things... With time to write or draw or just think, of course. Actually, I just realized that I'm picturing something along the lines of being transported to a fantasy world. Is that really what a perfect day would be for me? Not sure if that counts.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm a pescetarian (eats fish and seafood but not meat), but I tell everyone I'm a vegetarian for simplicity's sake. I became pescetarian when I was eleven years old because every time I chewed meat I wouldn't be able to get my mind off of the fact that I was eating flesh and blood and it made it impossible to swallow.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - It depends on the couple/partner. I don't particularly have an opinion on it.
People are inherently good - Yay (or at least they want to believe that they are good)
Destiny - Nay (though I often find myself thinking things like, "I'm going to wear these earrings today instead of those ones,w hich I might have worn otherwise, because wearing these ones instead might make something different and potentially life-changing happen today..." Not that I would know otherwise)
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## bluejeansandcoffee

Personal ~

Call me Ky. My username was something spontaneous I thought up on the spot. It's long, though, you might not want to call me it.

I am Female, and I like it. 

Someday I want to go to Ireland. I'd actually like to honeymoon in Ireland, or even more to Ireland. Or Britain. Or North Carolina. Anywhere pretty and very cold.



Personal(ity) ~

I'm a definite ENFP. My best friend (an amazing female INTJ, the one who got me into this) says I am the ENFP/NF poster child. I've known my type for years but only got seriously invested in it a few years ago. I understand N's the best. Most likely because I, my best friends, and both my parents are N's. I know nothing about S's. All I know is SJ's are annoying, and I only think that because that's what my bestie (the INTJ) told me. I basically translated what she said to SJ=OCD, which is probably not what she meant. I probably have SJ friends that I love and don't even know it.
My mom is an INFJ. That makes her Remus Lupin...and that is awesome. I've always felt my mom understood me more than my dad, because of our common NF-yness. However, I tend to overwhelm her with my crazy Extroverted side and she has to take me in doses, per say.
My dad is an ENTJ. We get along, for sure. We have similar interests, and similar ways of apologizing and making each other feel better. We're both social and tend to be nice to each other. But he's really not empathetic, and when he is he likes to launch into one of his "when I was your age/this is just the way things are lets deal with them with logic" spews. Then he feels all accomplished and I didn't get a word in edgewise. We are the poster children for our personalities.
I like deeper personalities, and for whatever reason they seem to be weirdly attracted to me. But every once in awhile I need a fun friend with a "let's just go party and laugh about stupid stuff" attitude. Or a deep friend with a side like that.

Occupation~
My dream job is to be an actress. However, that will never happen, even though I am determined to make it happen. While I make that happen I plan to teach high school history. 


About You ~

I want to understand other personality types better and find people like myself, too. Maybe fangirl a little bit 



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*I don't like toys stores. I get claustrophobia from all the noise and colors and people. My debate and speech coach/secret big sister and ultimate role model/fellow ENFP/Psychology student said it's called something else, not claustrophobia, and she gets it, too. It's where you get dizzy and headaches and lightheaded and crabby and overwhelmed. If anybody wants to explain that to me and remind me of the proper name I will be eternally grateful  *
Do you collect anything?
*No, I don't like purposeless clutter*
What are your phobias?
*The Muppets...long story*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I have too many! Wait, then i don't have any...*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Jollies is a funny word. Um, movies. And people. I like them both. Especially together. I like to watch movies about people with people. I hate animal movies and books. They're awful*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*you know, I don't know...*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Coffee and blue jeans  Lots of wind and rain and cold and chocolate and a little work out and lots of close friends*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I am a totally vegetarian, have been for years, and aspiring vegan*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Still deciding*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Both*
Destiny *Complicated*
Done drugs *Never*
Kissed in the rain *Haven't, but yay!*
Re-reading a good book *Super yay*


----------



## TheOddINTP

*Hallo*

Personal ~

* Name
Jai

* Any nicknames
Not that I know of

* Male/Female/Trans
Male


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Born in Tweed Heads, New South Wales Australia. Currently living in Adelaide Australia.
I've moved all around Australia as I was growing up. I've recently moved back to Australia after living in Germany for two years. If I could just get up and head off at any time, I'd head back to Germany. As to why, it's the only place where I have ever felt as if I belong.

* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs

Currently 22 years of age. I think I tend to act a little older, because I've experienced so many things in my short life. If I were to say a specific age, I'd say around 28 or so.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. As for how long, I've been looking into this stuff for about four months now, and I find it quite interesting.

* What type do you usually test as?
Of the 16 times I have taken the test I have always received INTP as the result.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't know anyone else who has taken the tests so I'm not sure which personalities I like and or dislike.

* If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
My Enneagram result was Type 8 apparently.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed, but I'm working on that, seeing as I've only been back in Australia for two weeks.

* What is your dream job?
My dream job would be something in IT, preferably in programming.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm what some people would call strange. Face covered in piercings, black hair and clothes and listen to mainly Metal music, but I still really enjoy classical. I'm not entirely sure what I am hoping to get out of joining this forum. Possibly a better understanding of myself and the people around me, maybe friendships, maybe nothing. I guess we will see.


Other ~


* What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
My idea of a toystore would be an electronics store, or somewhere that stocks computer parts and software. In which case the entire place.

* Do you collect anything?
I like to collect knives, books and archery equipment.

* What are your phobias?
Phobias... I'm severly terrified of syringes and large bodies of water. Other than those two things, nothing frightens me.

* Describe your favourite food until you drool.
If I had to choose a favourite food, I'd have to pick either my fathers shepherds pie or German Bratwurst.

* Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What exactly does "give one the jollies" mean?

* What are your top five pet peeves?
Stupid people, unjust punishments, self obsessed people, religion and government.

* What would a perfect day be like for you?
My perfect day would be sitting on a river, preferably in Germany, enjoying an alcoholic beverage whilst reading a good book or programming.

* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I eat just about everything, so diets are out of the question.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Nay
The Death Penalty: Yay
Premarital Sex: Yay
People are inherently good: Nay
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Yay
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Yay


----------



## MisterDantes

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
MisterDantes. That's my main internet Identity and I would like to keep it that way

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location 
- Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Sweden. Was born during one of the rainiest days of the century. My birth city was practically flooded.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Japan, China, Asia in general. I've travelled most kontinents of the world, but i've never been a longer time in Asia.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.
18. I do act my age in public, but when alone and serious, I feel older my age. No idea what age i resemble though.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Found out about personality tests about 2 months ago and have been doing several tests since then. INTJ is current

* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ without exceptions on MBTI (several tests)

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
ENFJ and ESFJ. Even though i don't make favourites per se (or judge anyone without basis) I simply am incompatible with ExFJ. Whenever i interact with one, it always ends up with both parties failing to see the point of the other (even when it's mutual consensus).

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
INTJ on MBTI
Mastermind on Kiersey's test
3,5,1 (or simply 3 with equal wings) on enneagram
LII on socionic


Occupation ~

Unemployed - student
Currently studying on the IB programme (which in my opinion suits me like a glove)

What is your dream job?
To work within Biochemistry (synthetic Biology e.g.)


About You ~
*Ambitious, sociable but prefer to be alone with my own thoughts. I'm very interested in talking and getting to know different different people simply because I find people fascinating and that i want to understand more and get new perspectives on things.
I stumbled upon this forum by chance and I'm very happy I did, as almost everything here is interesting and i like the atmosphere of it all.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
I like games, so i pick the video game section 

Do you collect anything? - 
Nothing in particular. I like to have complete series of games and books that interests me so that might be it (like Assasin's Creed games and books of Nick Perumov)

What are your phobias?
Heights, but i like challinging that weakness 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Sushi, Chinese wok, Curry chicken and rice, Teriyaki chicken, Most non-western food intrigues me 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Really good stories (no matter medium) that leaves me an emotional wreck afterwards!, Getting to know people (inc. myself), to "widen my horizons" and experience new things.

What are your top five pet peeves?
1. The act of willingly (ans stubbornly) embrace ignorance and limiting one's world view. It might be a bliss, but damn if it isn't a selfish one (that causes trouble for others on top of that)
2. People who falls for the urges to supress others to enhance themselves. Those people usually stand in my way...
3. Dogs. I'm no genius interacting with animals in the first place, but dogs appear to dislike me more than i dislike them, which sais alot
4. Being forced into spontaneous events. No matter how much I try to tell people not to, they still spontaneously drag me along to any event anytime. I know it's good to not be an hermit, but does it relaly hurt to tell three days in advance?
5. snails. They are disgusting and they eat my strawberry plants!


What would a perfect day be like for you?
long night sleep, spend 8 hours of effective work and complete all i had planned for that day, so that i can enjoy myself to my hearts content with whatever witha good conscience. I would even go so far to be content with a good night sleep and an afternoon reading with a bottle of cider. Being relaxed is an alien feeling to me, but a pretty comfortable one.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I don't really care. However i tend to eat a more vegetarian diet since vegetables are tasty!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I rather put my faith on things i know exist
The Death Penalty - A punishment that might disencourage serious crimes...i don't really know
Premarital Sex - Yes. Keep the options open.
People are inherently good - "good" is such an arbitrary word.
Destiny - It's up to you and the conditions you're given at birth to make one of your own.
Done drugs - Have tested alcohol and nicotine. Greatly addicted to coffee
Kissed in the rain - yay!
Re-reading a good book - oh yes!


----------



## hyperconformist

*Personal ~
* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
hyperconformist (or like, whatever. It's not like anyone gets to choose their nicknames, right?)

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Genderqueer. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Currently living in England. 
* - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I'd like to go everywhere! But I really dig the art scene on the West Coast of the US. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*In some ways I'm an old fart, in others I'm way too immature. Mostly I'm about 30. 
* 
Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*INTJ...um, 10 years? Since I was a baby psych student. Now I really feel old.

** What type do you usually test as?* INTJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I generally don't ask people their MB type! I try to avoid people in general!

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneagram type 5.


*
Occupation ~*
* 
* Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed. 
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Dropped Psychology for Fine Art. Most reckless thing I ever did but I think I'm making more of a contribution to the world now.
*
What is your dream job?*
Curator

*About You ~
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a boring loner but I do take an interest in people and I like to keep my human connections to forums like this - much more managable and low-pressure. I go AWOL a lot and post in flurries of activity. I type like a drunken chimp, so pre-emptive apologies to any grammar nazis. Um. I really like animals and art and computers. I'm also not great at describing myself. 


*Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*Action figures.
* Do you collect anything?*Neuroses? Apart from that, no.
* What are your phobias?* People. Feeling trapped. 
* Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I can't possibly choose a favourite. I could go for a glass of Merlot right now though.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
* What are your top five pet peeves?*Intolerance, ignorance, housework, being broke, details.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Stay inside, make art, drink beer, play with cats.
* Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Ethically farmed and slaughtered meat please. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls*: ???
* The Death Penalty*: N
* Premarital Sex*: Y
* People are inherently good*: Y
*Destiny*: N
* Done drugs* Y
* Kissed in the rain* Er, probably.
* Re-reading a good book* Y


----------



## milliam

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
milliam. its not my real name, but close enough

* Male/Female/Trans?
male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was born in California and still live here.
There are MANY places in the world that i would love to see, mainly for the nature and architecture.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
19. i think i act a little older than i am, but occasionally can act like a kid again 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISTJ. I became interested a few months ago and just recently began reading about it again

* What type do you usually test as?
ISTJ, occasionally INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I don't really know yet. I haven't talked to anybody I know about their personality types, and I've yet to try to identify types in the real world



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Not working, I'm a college student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Currently in college, and my major is economics


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm a quiet person and I enjoy keeping to myself for the most part. I enjoy learning and have always done very well in school, without having to try too hard. Being so quiet, I had trouble really connecting with very many people in school. I had friends from playing sports together my whole life, but they weren't true friends. I discovered at the end of high school that I was just trying to be friends with the wrong people.
A few months ago I noticed how unhappy I was, so I wanted to learn more about myself. I thought I was so different from everyone else I knew, and it was hard to find many people like me. I started reading about personality types and became very interested. Just recently I discovered this wonderful place! I would like to use this forum to help me understand more about myself and the things that I do. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
video games

Do you collect anything?
nope

What are your phobias?
not living up to my potential

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Warm peach cobbler fresh out of the oven topped with a scoop (or three) of vanilla ice cream


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: nay
The Death Penalty: yay
Premarital Sex: yay
People are inherently good: yay
Destiny: nay
Done drugs: nay
Kissed in the rain: yay
Re-reading a good book: nay, I've never done it yet at least, but I may in the future


----------



## saurian_girl

Personal ~

** Name* - Julia
** Male/Female/Trans?* - Female

*Location* - Born in Jember, east Java (Indonesia). Now live in Surabaya, east Java (Indonesia).
i'd like to travelling.. but mostly i want to go to Jogjakarta, beautiful city in center of Java with natural and traditional part in every street, amazing.. may be Raja Ampat also a good place but too far from my place.. so i dunno, will go or not..

*Age* - About 20..


*Personal(ity)* ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm ISFJ.. The nurturer. I've been reading this MBIT since yesterday.. yeah..

** What type do you usually test as?*
ISFJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm a little bit scared with many people around me, but i'll try to love everybody start from this forum.. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
uhm, Enneagram type 7w6


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed.. as a poet
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Drop from med school last year because of my mental illness  so sad..
*What is your dream job?*
i want to be a teacher, a doctor, or an explorer.. walk from a place to other place and make more poems..

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm loner and have a mental illness (Bipolar and BPD), scared when i meet a new people but want to try to be more sociable using forum or social network. Have no friends in school, get bully, and drop from the school.. Live alone with grandma since 5.. love reptile, anime and poems.. sounds strange but this is me..
I hope i meet new friends in this forum.. be more sociable..

*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Uhm, i like to go to book-store than toy-store.. just pick a manga or poems book..
*Do you collect anything?* yes.. manga, anime magazine, poems..
*What are your phobias?* phobia with getting a new friends.. and being alone..
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Indonesian Rendang (can u imagine how delicious the sauce..), Asian Fried Rice, Javanese noodle.. yeah, asian cuisine.. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Sleep all day long... 
*What are your top five pet peeves?* People that bullying, Rapist, next i dunno..
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Online in my room with a cup of hot chocolate or coffee and snack. My reptiles pets around me.. *sounds strange, huh..*
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* both.. i love vegetables, fruits and meat.. but sometimes i have a lack of appetite..


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Y
*The Death Penalty* Y
*Premarital Sex* Y
*People are inherently good* Y
*Destiny* N
*Done drugs* Y
*Kissed in the rain* Y
*Re-reading a good book* Y


----------



## Soban

*Personal **~​*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Soban*

* Male/Female/Trans?*
Male*

* Location
*West Coast U.S.*

* Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*24. Do I act my age? On balance I think so - I'm more mature than my peers in some ways but there's also some aspects of myself in which I feel I act younger than I really am.*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFJ, and I've been reading about personality theory for about four months now.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*INFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I don't really know enough about other peoples' types to know for sure. I have a rough idea of what my close family's types might be, but that's about it.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I've only taken the Enneagram once but I got 1w2. I wouldn't be comfortable saying that's my type for sure though until I took the test a few more times (I was comfortable with INFJ from the start but I still took the MBTI a few more times to be sure).*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Student*

* What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Almost finished with college. My major is Political Science.*

* What is your dream job?
*Writer*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm shy but I disguise it somewhat in professional/academic settings and I can actually be quite forthcoming with those I know very well. I'm fairly intelligent, but I don't always think in a very logical or objective manner and I have a tendency to get sidetracked by my passion. I hope to be able to use this forum to understand myself better as well as to learn how to better communicate and interact with others.*


Other ~


Do you collect anything?
*Bottle caps (I'm a fan of Fallout).
*
What are your phobias?
*Hmm... I guess I'm afraid of being alone. I also often fear that I'm not as good of a person (both morally and skill-wise) as I should be.*

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
*I like pizza. And burritos. And tempura. Really, I just like food in general (though I'm oddly apathetic towards traditional American food).*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Being around friends who care, completing a piece of writing that I feel proud of, watching a good show.*

What are your top five pet peeves?
*That's a bit difficult. Hm. One thing I really don't like I guess is making snap judgments about people and not giving them a chance. I'm not very often the victim of this behavior, but it does bother me when I see it applied to other people, even when I prefer the person who is making the judgment. I feel every person deserves a chance and no one is entirely right or wrong.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*I don't think I really believe in a perfect day. But a day spent cracking out some good writing and talking with close friends is a very good one.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Well I don't _just _eat meat. But I do like it  .*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*I believe in both but I don't begrudge those who believe in neither.*

The Death Penalty
*Against it.*

Premarital Sex
*I'm okay with it. In regards to myself, I'd need a strong emotional connection before I felt comfortable taking that step but I think different people have different needs and I bear no disrespect to those who are more comfortable with casual sex.*

People are inherently good
*Somewhat. I think people have within themselves both a great capacity for good as well as for evil, but I don't believe anyone is inherently one or the other.*

Destiny
*Our choices determine which fate we earn.

*Done drugs*
Only alcohol and caffeine.

*Kissed in the rain*
Kisses are good. Rain doesn't bother me.*

Re-reading a good b**oo**k
*Not as often as I'd like, because I'm a bit of a slow reader anyway. But sometimes.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Personal ~​*

Name: *Wanderer, The_
*Male/Female/Trans: *Male
*Age: *In my 20's, usually act like an older teenager, or rarely somebody in their 40's. Rarely my own age.

Personal(ity) ~
​*
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ​*ENFP, on and off for years.

​*What type do you usually test as? ​*When I was depressed I tested as INFJ, but nowadays I almost always test ENFP, once tested INFP.

​*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? ​*Care more about the people I'm around than their four letter category.

​*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? ​*Enneagram 4w3 and mostly self-preservation. See my signature for more. 

​Occupation ~

​*Employed or Unemployed? ​*Employed.
​*What is your education? ​*My education is still underway.
​*What is your dream job? ​*Something where I'm getting paid to be my crazy old self without being thrown in prison. Hasn't happened yet. Sadly.

​About You ~

​*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. ​*I like entertainment, laughs and buried treasure. Maybe this forum can give me that, I hope, I really like treasure.

​Other ~

​*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? ​*Ball pit.​*Do you collect anything? ​*Lots of things.​*What are your phobias? ​*Vulnerability, uniformity.​*Describe your favourite food until you drool. ​*Right now I want some pasta.​*Some of the things that you give you jollies? ​*Random interesting things.​*What are your top five pet peeves? ​*Monotony, structure, strictness, sameness and apples.​*What would a perfect day be like for you? ​*Lots of sex, drugs, excitement and true love. And comedy. Especially if it involves dead babies.​*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? ​*Both, everything to excess, nothing in moderation.

​Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?​
*God and Souls ​*Possibyay​*The Death Penalty ​*Yaysometimes​*Premarital Sex ​*Manyyay​*People are inherently good ​*Yay​*Destiny ​*Nay​*Done drugs ​*Yay​*Kissed in the rain ​*Yay, pleasemoreyay​*Re-reading a good book ​*​Yay​


----------



## Lillie1995

Well, since I was told I ought to start here, here I am. 
I'm Lillie. Yeah, my username isn't that creative. -_- Kinda missed that boat. Anyways, I like nicknames. I don't have any preferred ones, so call me what you may. 
My gender? Since I want to be /super/ mysterious, I shan't tell. However, I encourage you to stare long and hard at my username… bet you'll figure that one out.
I'm 18 going on eighty. Well, when I was younger I always wished I was a senior citizen anyway. I really just love older people. Honestly, how can you not? They're friendly, have incredible life experiences and stories to tell, they're like living books (and often tell of a time I can't even imagine), and they have skills I can't fathom. But… as for the age I act? *Shrugs*
I'm one of those unflappable ENFPs, so I am told. Though I have received ENFJ on scores… and once an ENTP (but let's not go there, I'm not cute and rascally enough). 
I am employed! I sell products to people. I even have a typical job for my type *laughs*. 
I also am in college, just out of high school, and am looking into majoring in about every field I see. Yeah, I tend to hop around a bit too much. -_-
Well, I'm eccentric, to say the least. I like to be crazy, to challenge myself intellectually and physically, and combine fun with work ethic. I think it's really important to tackle world problems (Didn't' I read somewhere that ENFPs are idealists, heehee?), and I'm hoping to understand how the rest of the world rotates outside of my weird little head. ^^ Also, since I've never played the "classify my existence" game, I thought I'd give this a try. I don't know too much about the personality theories, but I like most of what I've seen. Let's just raise a glass to the idea of learning-more-about-others and move on from this paragraph!  
I could never pick a favorite section in a toy store. I'm sure I could get lost in any section, or (equally), tired of all sections. 
I've collected rocks before… and bells. So, yeaaaah.
Egg Fu Young, sushi, chocolate-chocolate-chocolate-and-more-chocolate, and lots of stuff. I pride myself in trying new things. 
Peeves: 1) Internet hate battles. 2) Mis-pronunciation of Library. …Can't think of anything else. 
Yay to God!
Long complicated thoughts on death penalty that can't be contained.
Nay to premarital sex.
Though I'd be interested in general opinion on this fella', I think, for now, I'd say a Nay to people being inherently good.
Yay to destiny.
Nay to drugs.
Nay to rain-kisses as of now. ^^
Currently reading a new book! So, nay.


----------



## BrynnCasey

Hi everybody

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Brynn. People are obsessed with calling me by my full name so Brynn Casey is fine too.

- Any nicknames?
Bubbles. Like the fish from Finding Nemo. I'm ADD.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Feel male.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Born and raised in Las Vegas, and I'm still living here and going to school at the College of Southern Nevada. I lived in Missouri for about a year going to school as well. If I could go anywhere? NYC. Then Boston. Then Los Angeles. Then Miami. Then Overseas. I'm nomadic.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm nineteen going on five. "When I grew up, I gave up childish things, such as the fear of being considered childish..."



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I have been consistently typed as an ESTP. I first took the Myers-Briggs test in class during my sophomore year of high school. I study personality theory independently because I like knowing how people work.


* What type do you usually test as?
ESTP, strong preference towards STP and a marginal preference over I.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I was a 7w8 on the Enneargram. I also took the Hartman Personality test my senior year of high school and tested as a Red.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed as an elementary after-school caretaker.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I am currently in college, but I'm overall rather uninterested in higher education. I take classes I'm interested in but I'm very inconsistent with my major and unwilling to follow a program. In three semesters I've changed my major five times. I started in Journalism, then Business, then Athletic training, then Psychology, and now I'm moving more towards an art degree. I plan on getting an Associates but I doubt I will continue my education beyond that point.

What is your dream job?
Anything where I'm not an employee.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm very active. I'm full of energy. I have a different personality for every person or group I meet. I get in a lot of trouble. I'm a bit of a Machiavellist. This forum popped up on my browser one day and I thought it'd be a good place to spew my thoughts on a daily basis.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
You know those giant bouncy balls at Wal-Mart that are stored in the cages? Yeah I definitely was found inside one of those things when I was like six.

Do you collect anything?
Speeding Tickets.

What are your phobias?
I don't think I have any true phobias, maybe the zombie apocalypse. Or snakes. Yick.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Chocolate. Need I say more.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Jollies? Speak American. But if you're asking me what I like, that'd be baseball, fast cars, horses, dogs, most animals in general, movies, expensive clothing, pizza, Jameson whiskey, weed, driving, a California sunset, good music, fireworks, cigarettes with coffee, snowboarding, running, and the smell of rain.

What are your top five pet peeves?
Pessimism, pencils without erasers, math, parallel parking, and people that talk loudly on their bluetooth in public places.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I'm a woman of simple taste. A day off work, invite over a couple friends, run around town and do whatever. Crash at someone else's house. Repeat.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Carnivore.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
YAY

People are inherently good
*rational (yay)

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
YAY

Kissed in the rain
yay

Re-reading a good book
nay


----------



## Red Icicle

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Uhm, Red is fine I'spose, since it's the shortest part of my username.

** Male/Female/Trans?* 
Of the female persuasion. 

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Well, I was born in Texas, but moved around the states for a while before eventually settling down in the far north of New York (past Albany, think south Quebec). There is quite the story behind that, but I'd be here all night were I to talk about it.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* 
A nice quiet field would be nice, somewhere warm but not muggy, I would love to see the sky on a clear night right about now. 

*Age - * 
18. I think I act my age, well, aside from the lack of crazy parting, wild orgies, and late night sacrificial rituals. 



*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* 
I've been typed as an INTP. I'm certainly not an expert, nor have I been reading up on it for as long as some of you have, but I've been interested in personality theory for at least three to four years now.

** What type do you usually test as?* 
For the past year I've suddenly developed into an INTP every time I've taken the test, though I suppose I can blame that on college being so damn interesting for me. Before this year, I was an INFP, so I suppose it wasn't too big a jump.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* 
Well, one of my closest friends is an INFP, so I suppose I get along well with them. I honestly don't know about least favorite.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 
For Enneargram I received type 5w6, and I took a Big 5 test previously, but I'm not sure if it was the SLOAN, so I'll hold off.



*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* 
Unemployed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* 
College freshy. I'm double majoring in Psychology and Anthropology (can't get enough of humans I suppose, even if I can barely interact with them).

*What is your dream job?* 
I haven't the faintest, though something with a good helping of freedom is nice, as well as opportunity to learn (I can be a bit of an infovore).

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* 
Well, I guess I can be a bit neurotic (oh that's great, talk about how unorganized you are next, that'll make you look better) with a sense of humor that occasionally makes someone in the back of the room laugh if I'm lucky. I correct myself mid speech as often as I'll correct someone else, I hate accidentally telling someone faulty facts, and I love reading, video games, and sci-fi/fantasy tv series(not necessarily in that order). As for what I hope to get out of this forum, well, I'd love to see that I'm not crazy or anything, though I'm mostly just procrastinating with hopeful intent. 



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* 
Legos

*Do you collect anything?* 
yu-gi-oh cards

*What are your phobias?* 
Unoriginal, but spiders. Well, only the ones with long spindly legs that have a habit of slowly hanging down from the ceiling until they're right in front of your face mid-air twitching and unnatural and the size of my palm and _oh god I constantly make sure every opening to my room is sprayed with Raid every month_ _and I'm constantly looking for spiders on my wall_ *and basically I can't function.*

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Killing spiders (really not really).

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
People who don't put food away, talking loudly in a library, texting during a conversation, texting during class, kicking the back of my chair (yes I am extremely fun at parties, why do you ask?).

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
When I've done something immensely productive and I feel I've earned a rest. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
Well, I prefer a diet of vegetarian plus fish, but I don't mind things like gravy or meat broth (though I wouldn't prefer it).


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Ynay
*The Death Penalty* Ynay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Can't remember, but I think so
*Re-reading a good book * Hell yay


----------



## Artsychick

Personal ~

* Name - _ArtsyChick_
- Any nicknames? _My brother calls me Mimi_

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female_

Location -_ I was born in a city near the Rocky Mountains. I lived in a little town in the mountains for many years. When I moved I felt like I would never love another place but now I am happy living in the loop of a small, sparkling river. _
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _I would go to Paris and stay in a little hotel on the west bank. This hotel has my last name and there is even a beautiful room on the top floor that has my first name. I would like to sit in that room and look out the window. I would pretend I am 20 again and as beautiful as Amélie from the movie. I would love to ride a bike with a basket full of flowers and a baguette and be as ridiculously cliché as all my teenaged fantasies._

Age - How old are you? _I am almost 45._ Do you think you act your age? _I'm not sure how I act - my kids say I seem young to them but sometimes I feel very old when I think back through the years. I think my interior age is mostly set around 32 - that was a happy time for me! _




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _I have always tested as an INFP and I first learned about Myers-Briggs when I was around 25. I use it to help me understand my family, my students and other people in my life._


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _I am married to an INTP and have ENFP and INFP children. I like to be around them so they are some of my favorite types. I also love ENFJ's ... they are wonderful friends. I have several xSFJ's in my life who are warm and lovely even if we sometimes don't understand each other. I do find xNTJ's and xSTJ's a bit overbearing and hard to deal with. They are sometimes kind of scary, frankly, but I can stand up to intimidation a lot more now, than when I was younger. _





Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Part-time English/Art teacher; freelance artist; aspiring novelist._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _BFA (fine arts) and BEd (education)_

What is your dream job? _To be a full-time artist and writer with a studio in an ecovillage. I would like to visit schools, occasionally, to work on creative projects with kids. I am tired of the day-to-day classroom stress but I do love kids of all ages._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_Idealist - that's how we INFP's are often described and I guess it applies to me. I am sometimes overwhelmed by the mad rush we humans have to destroy the earth and everything on it and I go nuts with petitions and rallies. Until it suddenly seems futile and pointless and then I withdraw into my artwork and writing. I am working on a YA novel and using Myers-Briggs to help me flesh out my characters. I am hoping to get more insight into certain types and answers as to why they think the way they do. My protagonist is a 15 year old INTP who has to change and grow a lot throughout the story. My antagonist is a poorly developed ESTP adult who is overbearing and thinks he is quite the cunning fellow._



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ Looove those hyper-real plastic animals. I would like to buy a bunch of woodland creatures and take them into the woods and build an environment for them - kind of fairytale style - and then take photographs. Hmmm - I will do that someday, I think._
Do you collect anything? _Books, books and more books; hand-made jewelery and little weird dolls_
What are your phobias? _Oil pipelines, rich, greedy people, Stephen Harper, noisy crowds and a certain greenish-grey hue - bleech! _
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Indian Food - fresh, hot curries and naan or chapati bread, still hot. _
Some of the things that give you jollies?_ Ecovillages and the people who live in them, my funny dog, three-year-old philosophers, the good feeling you get when you help an old or homeless person, reading a book that makes you laugh and cry and say Wow!_
What are your top five pet peeves? _People who are oblivious to what's going on in the world; being called a consumer instead of a citizen; people who bring aggressive dogs to dog parks; dangerous drivers; bad parents who aren't even trying._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Time to read, write, make art and make love - without feeling rushed or stressed._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Vegetarian - since I was 18. Factory farming is lose/lose - for people, animals and for the planet. There's my idealism showing again ... sorry, I was born this way _


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - _Yes, but not interested in an organized religion, although I do see beauty and truth at the heart of most faiths. People just don't seem capable of accepting the truthful, loving parts without trying to exclude and demonize nonbelievers. I do like this new pope and the Dali Lama! _
The Death Penalty - _No, we're better than that._
Premarital Sex - _in a loving relationship._
People are inherently good - _Yes, but many people are twisted and corrupted by horrible events in their lives, or perverted by greed, and they have lost their essential goodness. Sad but true, I think._
Destiny - _We make our own destiny to some extent by the choices we make and the choices that are made for us when we were children. But obviously, where and when and to whom we were born also plays a role in what choices are available to us, in the first place. I wish a good life would be available for anyone who strives for it but obviously there are insurmountable obstacles for many people._
Done drugs - _a little in my misguided youth._
Kissed in the rain - _and in the sunshine_
Re-reading a good book - _I have my comfort reads (Jane Austen springs to mind) but mostly I like to read new (to me) books._


----------



## smallsketch

Name: Ever since that awesome movie, the Sandlot, everyone eventually calls me "Smalls". I am a fan of this movie, so I enjoy the nostalgia it gives me.

Male

Location: I always love when people ask me "Where are you from?". Since that question can mean a lot of things. Like: 

*"Where was I born?" Queens, NY*

Or maybe 

*"Where do I currently live?" Orlando, FL*

or "Where did I grow up?" Miami, FL

and of course, "What is my ethnicity?", "What's my heritage?", "What's my nationality?" 

I moved to Orlando because it was the closest way for me to get immersed in the entertainment/ video game industry. There is a really cool, metaphysical/coincidental story about how it all unfolded. Maybe I'll share it with everyone some time, possibly in the form of a sit-com titled "How I Met My Career".

If I could get up and go anywhere right now, I'd go to the Sea of Stars on Vaadhoo Island in the Maldives. Google it to see why.

Age: 26 in a couple of days. I act my age. Sometimes older, sometimes younger. For instance, when I wake up to realize that someone has drawn dinosaurs on my wall with Crayola 64's, and more importantly, that that "someone" was me, suddenly I'm not 25 anymore. 

MBPT: INTJ

I've very recently started looking into personality theory. And it's shocking to find my strengths, weaknesses, and challenges all outlined for me. I welcome it 

Every time I take a personality test, I think to myself, "I'm going to see what happens if I answer these questions without clearly putting myself into the INTJ category". So then I answer them thinking "yeah haha I showed that test".


...



Test Results every time: INTJ

I've never heard of nor taken these other tests. I'll look into it.

Occupation: Technical Artist - Video Games
Education: In undergrad, I was a Fine Art Major, and Minored in Art History, Business and Marketing. In grad school, I studied Interactive Entertainment, which is a nice way of saying "video game development"

My dream job is creating video games that inspire people just as I was once inspired. Really good story about video games and my childhood (But more on that later) 

About Me:

I tend to be very abstract and love connecting with the deeper meaning of things. It's the main reason I identify with art so much.
Learning about the universe if one of my greatest passions! At the same time, I can be very systematic, analytical and strategic. Chess is one of my favorite games. I'm currently unsure if I'm now strategic because of my love for chess, or if I learned to love chess because I was then strategic. 

From this forum, I hope to understand my personality type and that of others more clearly so that I can ultimately connect with others more strongly.

At the toy store, Action Figures. They are the best.

I collect apples of all shapes and sizes. Unfortunately, my collection doesn't seem to grow very large since I keep eating them.

I have an irrational fear of roaches. It's called entomophobia. 

My favorite food? I _have _been known to be promiscuous around the PB&J sandwiches. The warm, smell of bread. Their soft, tender contours fulfilling my taste buds' deepest desires. 

Nothing makes me as "jolly"as the smell of winter. Of course I never use the word "jolly".

Top 5 Pet Peeves:

People that lack flexibility. All 5 of them.

A perfect day would include, in no particular order or pairing:

Eating >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> toasted PB&J sandwich on Oatmeal bread.
Commandeering >>>>>>>>>> a NASA space shuttle into orbit
Making love to >>>>>>>>>>> a beautiful soul
Listening to >>>>>>>>>>>>> a Brian Regan stand-up

I currently prefer a vegetarian diet more than a meat diet.

God and Souls: Y
The Death Penalty: Y
Premarital Sex: Y
People are inherently good: Y
Destiny: Y
Done drugs: N
Kissed in the rain: Y
Re-reading a good book: I'm only recently getting into reading . Currently, I'm reading The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Murakami


----------



## Bohemian Maverick

Personal ~

* Name - It's right there
*I'm a male.

Location - I live in a place called North Pole, it's in Alaska. People usually don't believe this, and I don't try to sway them anyway.. It's whatever.

Age - I am 19 .




Personal(ity) ~

* I'm an INFP. A pretty logical one -- which isn't that very logical...

* I can tend to be misidentified as an INFJ or an INTJ.. But I'm well aware I'm not a badass, and I'm not as special as I like to think I am.

* I enjoy everybody. People are chill creatures. The question is who doesn't like me, and a lot of rational thinker types hate my dopey strange ways. Though, It's all cool.

My common enneagram scores are a 9 - 5w4. I don't know what SLOAN is, but I'll check it out because I have no life.



Occupation ~

* I'm currently unemployed. At 19 I've just now recently hit the "Oh, s%#*" mode while on vacation. 



About You ~

I am an all around individual. Many interests -- life's for festivity. I'm Autistic, I suffer from sleep paralysis - night terrors - mild insomnia, I enjoy creative writing in forms of composition - philosophy - poetry - stories short/novel - and accidental bull$h%#ing. I'm an introvert who's still a very social creature... One close friend at a time. I like football and I dig my vices.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I haven't to a toy store in about 15 years.. I don't know what's in them.
Do you collect anything? Memories
What are your phobias? The usual paranoia.. I think?
Describe your favourite food until you drool. You wrote food and saliva already began to culminate in my mouth.
Some of the things that give you jollies; Hanging out, Illegal activities, Activism. Music teleports my mind.
What are your top five pet peeves? People who have too many pet peeves -- I don't got room for that. Quit complaining.
What would a perfect day be like for you? There's too many answers.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a carnivore.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls; Deist. That's a religious question, right?
The Death Penalty; Sure..
Premarital Sex; Only if I know I'm getting married.
People are inherently good; depends on the people.
Destiny; only if you believe in it.
Done drugs; You have no idea...
Kissed in the rain; am I missing out on something?
Re-reading a good book; nah. Once is well enough usually.


----------



## MisterDantes

Welcome everyone!


----------



## elle.awesome

Name: Elle (the awesome)
Male/Female/Trans: female

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ISFJ, on and off for years.

What type do you usually test as?
I *always* type as INTJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I couldn't say just based on their personality. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram 5-ish, and mostly self-preservation.

Occupation
~

Employed or Unemployed?
Employed.
What is your education?
My education is still underway.
What is your dream job?
Quiet, intellectually stimulating. Involving researching at a university and teaching on the side, maybe?

About You
~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a student-aged person. I like puns, and over analyzing things, and learning things, and finding out about personalities. 

Other
~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Lego! 
Do you collect anything?
Unsalted tears. It's my favourite drink, actually. 
What are your phobias?
Oh, dear Lord, I won't be answering this one. [It's ornithophobia, legitimately.]
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Uh, "the jollies"? Haha, I'm not even sure what that means...
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Quiet, cold day. Spend the majority alone, reading something, studying. Perhaps take a walk about, eat good things. Talk to someone, if only my dog. Read more. Be warm and inside. I'm very exciting, can you tell?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Moderation is key.

Other 
~ Yay or Nay?

People are inherently good
Yes, but no.
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
Nay
Kissed in the rain
Yay
Re-reading a good book
​Yay


----------



## Mingan Hatfield

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Mingan
- Any nicknames? 
Well, in some circles I am known as Batman, but I find that a little weird

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Camp Lejeune. Then, my family moved to Virginia for the school system. Still here.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
A library or London. Maybe a library in London.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 16. I don't really think that I act my age. I'm not really sure what age I resemble most, so I'll just compile ages that I act like. I am a strange amalgamation of modern, 80s, Victorian, and Elizabethan times. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ. I've been reading up on it for almost a week now, but on and off for a while now.
* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Not sure that I know enough to answer that question.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: Type2w3


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed, although technically an unpaid intern
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Currently a junior in high school
What is your dream job?
Not certain yet, but I have been leaning towards professor recently, though.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I guess I would describe myself as a guy out of time and out of sync with most of today, but I manage to keep up with my friends most of the time. I have a romantic view of love and think that a lot of men today don't respect women the way they should, but that is just from what I have seen and a statistic taken thereof. I guess I want to learn more about myself, make friends, and talk about interesting things here.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
No library, huh? The board game section always manages to attract me.
Do you collect anything?
Tie knots. I'm up to 1.5 currently.
What are your phobias?
Roaches and driving
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Sushi. Not the "Wow, I didn't know that Chinese buffet sushi had so much cream cheese" sushi, but "Wow, this is actually sushi made by someone who knows what they are doing" sushi.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Books. Appreciation. Gift giving. 
What are your top five pet peeves?
Loud noises. Bad grammar (which, oddly enough, occasionally includes dangling prepositions). People who say they hate books. Banning books. Curse words being so taboo. 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
True love. Us both just spending hours in silence reading and writing on a cold, rainy day. Finished off with me cooking for the both of us. I just need to learn how to cook.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Typically, I don't eat peopl- Oh, you meant food. Both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
God, I'm not sure on. Souls, yay
The Death Penalty
Again, not sure
Premarital Sex
You're two consenting adults, aren't you? Go ahead.
People are inherently good
Nay
Destiny
To an extent
Done drugs
Nay, my brain supplies me with enough insanity that half the time people think I am on drugs.
Kissed in the rain
Nay, if only
Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## Akuma

*Personal* ~

** Name* - What do you preferred to be called?
_Akuma_ should do the trick.

* Male/Female/Trans? - _Male._

*Location* - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born in _Russia_, in a nearby village close to Moscow and spent my early childhood there until I was six. Then my mom took her with me to *Germany* to pursue a better life, and I'm currently still in Germany, but if I could settle down somewhere immideately, I'd pick northern Japan, since the the traditional Japan has interested me and I prefer small, rather quiet places, too.

*Age* -_*17*_, and acting _like 30_ when in public. I'm serious, and barely expressing when around alot of people, but I'm up for a good laugh with a friend or two.



*Personal(ity)* ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I've stumbled into MBTI through Reddit's f7u12 last year, and then became curious about it, and took a few tests to it until today.

* What type do you usually test as?
I always get *INTP*.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My girlfriend's a ESTP, but she's a good being to me and notices herself when to cut down on the chit-chat. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Enneagram Type5w4*, _Socionics Type_ *ILI*, Multiple Untelligences - Visual/Spatial.

Occupation ~

Not yet, but looking for a job to smoothen out some issues.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

School, taking the long route to get into a Uni.

What is your dream job?

sysAdmin.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm nothing special, really. I'm a music addict, but also have a bit of knowledge here and there. For myself, I hope to find decent beings who are up to a decent debate or extended philosophical conversation, nothing too fancy.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Games.
Do you collect anything? Music. Games.
What are your phobias? Frankly, I have none.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sushi (The actual one, not the Chinese buffet one.)i, Wasabi Peanuts, Pizza, Nutella, Rockstar Energy Cola, Mtn Dew.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Snow, In-depth conversations. Music. 
What are your top five pet peeves?
Ignorant/Arrogant people, whose logic can't be reasoned. Those who perpetrate to be intellectual, and actually are dumb.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
A peaceful day where I wouldn't have to worry about anything.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Diets? Oh please.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - God Nay, Souls Yay.
The Death Penalty - Yay.
Premarital Sex - Yay.
People are inherently good - Nay.
Destiny - Nay.
Done drugs - Yay.
Kissed in the rain - Nay.
Re-reading a good book - Yay.


----------



## Tzara

Tzara is fine, my close friends(IRL) call me soap degeneres (soap from CoD and me being generous and being ellen-like) my real name is sarp.

Male

Turkish/Scottish/Albanian/Bulgarian and a couple other minor ethnicities. ..
I live in turkey for now, will move in a couple years. 

20 and depends on who I am with

ENTP longer than 5 years

ENTJ INTP ENTP

Fav: ESFP ENTP INTJ ENFJ ENFP ENTJ ISTP

Least-Fav: ISTJ ESTP INFP

3w2 8w7 7w8

EEE 2nd year

Dream job? 
God

This forum helped me a lot before and I decided to help other people out by contributing. 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Nowhere

Do you collect anything?
Money and stamps .. inherited my grandfather's collections.

What are your phobias?
Being tickled

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

God and Souls 
N
The Death Penalty 
Y
Premarital Sex
Y
People are inherently good
N
Destiny
N But Y
Done drugs
Y
Kissed in the rain
Y
Re-reading a good book
Y


----------



## DragonWriter

*Greetings from the DragonWriter*

*Name:* On this site I'd prefer to be known as DragonWriter, but the writer pseudonym I use on my website is Suzanne.
*Gender:* Female
*Location:* Grew up in the Pacific Northwest (best place on Earth!) but am currently living in the Midwest.
*Age:* 22

*Myers-Briggs type:* INTJ. Sometimes I test as ISTJ, but all the descriptions I've read of them don't fit me.
*Favorite personality types:* Don't think I've ever come across other INTJs (except on the internet), but I enjoy the company of INTPs and INFPs (my sister is an INFP and is my best friend). My two non-familial best friends are an ISFJ and an ExFJ (though this one has strong P tendencies, so I'm not always sure).
*Least favorite personality types:* Anybody who is oppressively extraverted (E) gets on my nerves. Also any Fs who point blank refuse logic. That's annoying.
*Other personality tests:* In the Ancient Greek four-personality theory, I usually test as Choleric-Melancholy. According to the Color Code by Taylor Hartman, I'm a Red.

*Employment:* Unemployed at the moment. I'm finishing college and graduating in May.
*Education:* Studying Music Ed. 
*Dream job:* I've always wanted to be a published novelist. I've written one novel by myself and two with my sister...the first of which will be self-published by October of this year (hopefully).

*About me:* I'm a Christian, musician, writer, and artist. As a six-year-old, I decided that I wanted to be President, an astronaut, a teacher, a physicist, and a writer. I'm hoping to meet other writers and make contacts for when my sister and I do get published someday, as well as converse with other INTJs and see if maybe we can finally coordinate a plan for eventual world (or universal, if you prefer) domination.

*Favorite section at the toy store:* I always loved model horses. And I wish that the Littlest Pet Shop line had come out when I was a kid, because I would have loved those.
*Collections:* Used to collect model Breyer horses. I still have a few antique models. Am thinking about starting a Pez dispenser collection...I already have a Death Star and a giant Darth Vader, and I have my eye on the LOTR and Star Trek TNG sets.
*Phobias:* Claustrophobia, snakes, spiders, drowning
*Favorite food:* My mom's spaghetti. Green bean casserole with the fried onions on top that we always eat at Thanksgiving and Christmas. A juicy medium rare steak. The Sweetheart Valentine's Day candies. Wonka's Fun Dip.
*Jollies:* Not sure what "the jollies" are, but I have a soft spot in my heart for superheroes. 
*Pet Peeves:* 1. Incorrect grammar/spelling/punctuation. 2. Incorrect table manners. 3. Whining about something without wanting a helpful solution. 4. People who think with their emotions instead of their brain. 5. Micromanagement from my authorities.
*Perfect day:* Spending some time with my boyfriend/friends, either reading a book together, philosophizing, playing music together, making fun of people in Walmart, or taking over the world.
*Diet:* I'm an omnivore. I just like food.

*God/souls:* Yes
*Death penalty:* Yes. Why waste taxpayer dollars taking care of them in prison?
*Premarital sex:* No. It just complicates things. Sex was designed to be for after marriage.
*People are inherently good:* Um, no. Have you seen what the world is like?
*Destiny:* Depends. I believe God has a plan for my life, but I also believe that He allows free will.
*Done drugs:* No. I prefer to have full control of my mental faculties at all times.
*Kissed in the rain:* No. And it sounds like an uncomfortable experience.
*Re-reading a good book:* Oh yes. Always. Especially LOTR, Chronicles of Narnia, Inheritance Cycle, and Jane Austen.


----------



## allisonivy89

*Hello you lovely people!*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
You can call me Al (...a man walks down the street). Allison is fine 
* Male/*Female*/Trans?
*Location* - Born in the US, livin' in the US.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Europe (all countries within) to experience new culture ... my first stop would be France to test out my language skills!

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Oh boy um - Well I am 24 and I probably act like I am 50, 85, or on rare occasions (like spotting a rainbow in the sky) like a 12 year old.

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ - and a couple of years I would say off and on.
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
INFP or INFJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I dont have an answer for that! I have yet to come across one...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *
I have not taken those mentioned, but have taken a DiSC test which labelled me an "Inspirationalist."

** Employed or Unemployed? * In between? Marketing/Sales roles.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* BS in Business, Marketing to be specific

*What is your dream job?* Life and wellness coach for women. Motivator.

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Lets see, I am a warm person and am creative, visual, intuitive, and pretty easy to entertain! I can also be a little stubborn and resistant to large risks, but also love spontaneity and trying unique and interesting things. I have a natural knack for the arts and music, and seek balance and health in my daily life. I am good with giving advice and support and being able to understand someone very quickly, wish it was easier to say about myself which I suppose is why I am an MBTI fan! I love learning how and why people are the way they are. We are not all the same, and have our own unique strengths which helps make the world go 'round.

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Crafts, legos, and puzzles!
*Do you collect anything? *Knowledge on topics I am interested in (astrology, psychology, interior design, health, fashion)
*What are your phobias?* Wasting time
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Oh boy ... apple pie drowning in melting vanilla bean icecream
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *I'm going to assume a jollie is "good-feeling." Hmm.. really great music/melody, a nice kiss, the love from your dog, the wind, an awesome storm, smell of spring flowers (and the smell of autumn for that matter), beautiful view
*What are your top five pet peeves?* 1. Bad shopping cart etiquette (if you see me coming down the aisle, please move!) 2. If you sprinkle when you tinkle... 3. Bad eyebrows (sorry ladies) 4. A messy room or unmade bed 5. Snoring (wah!)
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *Beautiful weather, with the people I love, listening to great music, great conversation and lots of laughs!
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both! Paleo
*
God and Souls* - Yay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Yay
*People are inherently good* - Yay
*Destiny* - YNay?
*Done drugs* - Yay
*Kissed in the rain* - Yay!
*Re-reading a good book* - Yay


----------



## dmp

Hi all,

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? dmp

* Male/Female/Trans? female

Age - 27




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INTJ, im still new to this personality theory and still try to understand it_

* What type do you usually test as? I always get the same result: _INTJ. but i honestly still do not have enough confidence to admit that I am INTJ although all the description and cognitive functions of INTJ fits me well _

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _i don't know yet.. _

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Enneagram 5w6_



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _employed_

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _I am currently on my master studies, majoring in Communication Science (this major makes me doubt that I am really an INTJ, because I am more interested in studying people than any other objects)
_
What is your dream job? _researcher, college professor, public speaker, i don't know..
_

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I just want to know who I am and other people better... I seriously have big curiosity about people and all their behaviours. 
_

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _board games always interest me_
Do you collect anything? _nope_
What are your phobias? _animals_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _noodles_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _I find joy when I am able to understand something new that is important for my life_
What are your top five pet peeves? -
What would a perfect day be like for you? _there is no perfect day_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _both_


----------



## marbleous

Hi, my name's... *scrolls up and looks to the top-right* ...marbleous.

I am... *needs not look at profile* ...a female but feel like a femalien.

I, Marbleous, the female, was born and raised in the breadbasket of California and am now living somewhere else in the U.S. (Ohio, if you are curious). It is the nomadic life of a student. If I could go anywhere, I would go right back home to breadbasket California so that I may see my beloved dogs, Rosy and Max. Rosy is one of my best friends, as cheesy as that sounds it is true. She listens to me with a big heart and is such a adventurous, country dog! Max is very sweet as well, and his quirks are unexpectedly funny.

I'm in my early 20's with the wisdom of a timeless soul and the humor of an 8-year-old. I sometimes test as INTJ, but usually INFJ, and I've always been interested in people, so inadvertently, I have been into personalities for 20-something years. Wow!

But...many of you are more keen than I about the personality types around you, and I am not. Touche. I have many "unlikely friendships," hard to classify...

I am a student of engineering. What is my dream job? What a profound question! The answer realistically is, I don't know. I don't want to dream it and then it not come true, so I have to choose something realistic! Let me take a rain check (and not cash it out).

~

The reason why I wanted to join this forum is because I thought it was a romantic life stories forum, and it turned out to be more than that! 

~

The jigsaw puzzle section is my fave at the toy store. I collect trinkets from different countries and from discount stores. I also collect knowledge and Good memories, and that's not a brand of memory. I'm scared of tiny bugs and of big things rushing into my face. My favorite food is grapefruit, something which my teeth and cavities can thank me for. Although I think they get along just fine. What are jollies? Assuming "jollies" are bouts of laughter, then awkward and exaggerated things give me the jollies. That and irony. I don't know any pets named Peeves. A perfect day is different each time, and I refuse to be defined by my average diet.

idk for all the other, others. Haven't done any of them.


Thank you for providing those lovely, fun questions! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Mirjam

*Personal ~*


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
* Mirjam, but as you get closer to me, you may (almost) call me whatever you want to call me.


** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
The Netherlands, The Netherlands and basically no.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*A world trip. I'd love to go to forests and such. I feel free and close to the nature in forests.



*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs*.
I'm 16, but I act a lot older. Woaaah another rebellious adolescent who thinks she's so special 






*Personal(ity) ~*


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTJ, I've been reading on this for about six months, but I've still got a lot to learn.


** What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ, but once, my result was ISTJ (I still have no idea why)


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not sure. I do admire people that seem to care about everybody, so maybe ENFP?


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneargram: 1w2, 6w5, 3w2.




*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Student


*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
N/A


*What is your dream job?*
Not sure yet


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I can be a very loving person, but other people might think I'm quiet (which is true) and that I don't care about anything at all. 




*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Games *-*


*Do you collect anything?*
Likes on facebook... Nah jk, I don't really collect anything


*What are your phobias?
*Spiders... And creepy insects... Forget that part about 'I love forests', okay?


*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
A perfect black angus steak. With fries... Now I'm hungry.


*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
People that seem to be able to carry every possible problem, but when you get to know them a little better, you realize the effort it takes. I also like people who understand me and love me unconditionally. If only I was able to tell them, haha xD


*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Small talk, denying the truth, anger, people who ignore me and number 1: Conclusions based on nothing.


*What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Doing things I love that exhaust me physically with friends I love. + (if it's summer) chilling with friends in somebody's garden or a parc at night. I love summer nights  Take notes, possible partners!!!


*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
A chocolat diet?



*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls 
*
Not sure
*The Death Penalty*
Nay, suffering for their mistakes is worse 
*Premarital Sex
*Yay
*People are inherently good*
Not sure
*Destiny
*
I... I mean... These questions are too hard TT_TT
*Done drugs*
Nay
*Kissed in the rain*
Yay
*Re-reading a good book*
Yay


----------



## girasole

*Okay so, I'm not new to PerC, I've been here for about a year, but I rarely get on and don't participate much so, I'd kind of like to re-introduce myself, and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here :laughing: Hope yall don't get bored ;P

Personal ~**

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
You can call me by my username or my middle name, Rose, since that's more like a real name XP I'm too secretive/shy to give out my real name lol*hides*

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in America, live in America, blah blah

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Europe. Someday I'd love to travel the world, and I would start in Europe  I love culture and learning about other people/customs. Although I like the feeling of having a place to call "home," I don't think settling down would be easy for me.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
17. Don't feel my age at all. I look at high-schoolers around me and just think, what do I possibly have in common with these people? lol *sigh* maybe it's an INFJ thing 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ. Hmm...been into personality theory for at least three years? Although there's always more I feel I can learn! (My general approach to life haha )

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hmm, although I don't believe I've ever met one, I would imagine ESTJs to be difficult to get along with, although I don't believe people should be defined by their personality. Personality tells a lot about you, yes, but that's not the only thing that makes you who you are. I think character is much more important.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed part-time at a bakery. Good environment, pretty monotonous tasks.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still in high school. Considering forensic science, anthropology, psychology, or music...lol. I'll probably end up with a forensic science major and anthropology minor 

What is your dream job?
Something that betters humanity. I don't care if people know my name, but I wanna make a difference. Something intellectually stimulating as well, though I wouldn't mind it to be a little physically demanding. I'm middle-brained, so I have a wide variety of likes and interests haha

About You ~
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I want to learn more about other types. I'd also love to make some friends in types I normally might not ;P I wanna better understand myself, but now that I've been here for a bit, I wanna better understand others. I also love participating in intellectual debates and discussions that I can't have with the typical high-schooler haha!

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't shop at the toy store >.< Like I said, I'm an old soul *sigh* I wish I was more kiddish;P I do have a fun side, usually only comes out with those I'm closest to:wink:

Do you collect anything?
Venician masks

What are your phobias?
I really only have one big one, and wouldn't you like to know it ;P

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Anything that's not alive! ;P I love chocolate. and coffee. and wine...and tortellini! okay, I'm done :tongue:

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
driving fast in my car with all the windows down and rock music up 
good coffee
a good book
the outdoors on a beautiful day, any scenario: woods, beach, plains....

What are your top five pet peeves?
People talking during a movie/show.
Being told what to do by people who have no authority over me.
Bad drivers.
Bad grammar.
Drama queens(and kings for that matter).

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Driving. for hours  with friends (on a beautiful day). oh, then it turns to a down pouring storm I could go for a run in

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - yay
Premarital Sex - yay, but only in a committed long-term relationship. not the same if it has no meaning. 
People are inherently good - nay, but there's always a chance for redemption.
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - yay, but I haven't yet.
Re-reading a good book - nay, it's never the same the 2nd time around.*


----------



## Argentum

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*
Argentum is fine with me.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Ummm none of the above?  I'm just Argentum, and my gender is a funny thing.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born in the US. I currently live in the Pacific Northwest--the most beautiful place in the world IMO.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Japan. I miss being there.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 27. I've always had a bit of age on me though, so I'd say I'm more like 35. But then of course I have those moments where I gotta just have fun and I might as well be 6 years old again.

*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm an INTP. I've known about type theory since my teens, but really 4 years ago is when I started to get into it.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I tend to like other NTs and NFs, but INFPs flock to me in hordes so I'll say that them and ENTPs are my favorite types to be around. I'm not always so good with xSxJ types, with ESFJs being particularly hard to understand. But there's always exceptions.

*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
I work freelance as a writer and a web designer. I like making my own hours, controlling how much work I have, and not having to get up and go to an office or dealing with a boss or people I have to supervise.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I have a B.S in Genetics and Genomics and a B.A. in Linguistics. I spent 2 years in graduate school for Cognitive Psychology, but had to drop out due to severe illness. Then I just decided I was done with school and started to do what I do now.

What is your dream job?
Being paid to study fan culture. I'm a huge fanthropologist.

*About You ~
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a curious and quirky passenger of spaceship earth. I hope to learn new things about different types and meet lots of interesting people.

*Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I like video games, so if I'm looking for something fun...it's probably not in the toy toys.

*Do you collect anything?*
Not really.

*What are your phobias?*
Oceans, explosive decompression in outer space, falling from great heights, parking lots

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Fried tofu...in Inarizushi, in kitsune udon, in aburage, just shut up and feed it to me.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
coffee
fast internet
sexy boots
really comfortable armchairs
doujinshi with good pairings

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who make the same mistakes over and over.
People who cancel plans at the last minute (barring of course a REAL emergency)
People who don't listen.
People who insist that I will change my mind about not having children. 
Residual heat left over from someone who sat on a chair before you...I mean...ewwww.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Spend time on the internet, snuggle with my cats, go for a drive, see a movie, try a new restaurant, watch anime or play video games, sleep. Yeah, I'm an introvert if you can't tell.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I was raised in a vegetarian household, so I prefer to eat that way. But I will eat meat on occasion, since it's not a moral decision not to eat meat on my part. Just habit.

Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*God and Souls *- hard to explain, I'm an eclectic pagan, so my views are probably different from a lot of other people.
*The Death Penalty* - nay, too many innocent people have died already on death row
*Premarital Sex* - yay, if you find out too late that you don't like the same things in bed...sucks to be you
*People are inherently good* - nay, people are pretty awful in my experience...but maybe that's just grad school talking
*Destiny* - yay, but more like the concept of hitsuzen
*Done drugs* - nay
*Kissed in the rain *- yay
*Re-reading a good book *- yay, it's rare that I find a writer that I actually like


----------



## Effy

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
See username.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female. She/her.

*Location*
Born and bred in the UK. Small town gal living in a boring city 150 miles away from home.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I've done a little traveling in the USA, Canada and Eastern Europe. I love Prague and Budapest, but Manhattan is my favourite city in the world.

*Age*
I'm twenty.

*
Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* What type do you usually test as?*
I got into MBTI in 2012 after someone guessed I was an INTP. I read a few books and it turns out they were right.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I find F-types very difficult to maintain lasting relationships with. I feel most comfortable around other NTs.



*
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Full-time student. I guess 'unemployed'.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
English Literature.

*What is your dream job?* To work in publishing or as a TEFL teacher abroad.


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a girl at a crossroads, which sounds horrifically pretentious but it's true. I'm a little lost right now, as far as knowing who I am and where I'm going and what I want, and lately I'm - uncharacteristically - learning more through experimentation than by logic. I want to push out of my comfort zone and continually be having new experiences. I've always lived too much inside my own head, but it felt like time to see what else was out there. But it's hard to balance the different areas of life or maintain that positive momentum.
I'm hoping to gain a couple of things from this forum - the first is simply somewhere to post online, kill time and speak to like-minded people. The second is to gain some more understanding of my own personality, and particularly to pick up some tips for productivity and motivation as a P-type. I have huge difficulties with procrastination.



*Other ~

What are your phobias?* Large bodies of water, heights, being buried alive.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Crisp sunlight on cold days, the smell of coffee, guys with beards, gothic imagery - especially drawing on folklore, like in Angela Carter's _The Bloody Chamber_ - good poetry, and concise and witty prose that I wish I was capable of writing.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Prejudice, bad shoes, raised voices, folk music, and sentimental metaphors.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Some of them are better than others.
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## brockoli

Hi everyone, totally new to this stuff but finding it very interesting, also explaining some stuff...!

Personal:

Name - Brock will do 
Female
Location - UK. Born here, always lived here. No wanderlust as such, actually, although I've been a few countries.
Age - I'm 28, I feel pretty much exactly 28 but probably seem to others to act a bit younger. In reality I just think loads of things that adults supposed to be concerned with are pointless and refuse to discuss them!


Personal(ity):

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTJ. And like, 3 days. Since my boss told me my temperament is wrong for the job. He was right, but I still think it shows awful people skills to say that.

* What type do you usually test as?
I got an S once, but N is right. I'm fairly consistent. I hate badly-worded questions and often close tests halfway through.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hubby is an INTP. I quite like him I suppose! In general I like NTs, I guess, although it might just that they are the people I meet most. I have a massive personality clash with my in-laws and they are both Fs, but I also have some very good friends who are Fs, we just avoid certain types of conversations!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I took an Enneagram. I got a 2, with a healthy dose of 5. Apparently type 2 ENTJs don't exist. It's probably why I've ended up here, and why despite the fact I'm qualified to do basically anything ever, I don't want to do any jobs because they all sound rubbish! (I'll end up being a science teacher, once I get over myself  ) 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed - I'm a scientist.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I have a doctorate in Mathematics
What is your dream job?
Seriously, every job I'm qualified for sounds rubbish. I have the ENTJ drive, but also I basically just want to talk to people and help them all day. I sort of hate my current job, it's really bloody lonely! I wish I'd been an MD or something.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm having a mid-life crisis (ha! at 28) and basically needing to rethink my career plans. I'm doing something that was my ambition for a really long time and it's making me bloody miserable. Hopefully this place will be fun and I'll understand a think or two about my personality along the way.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Computer games
Do you collect anything? No... maybe internet bookmarks?
What are your phobias? Don't really have any.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I like all food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Animals, music, video games, drinking, stupid conversations
What are your top five pet peeves? People who say / do things for effect. You don't have to prove yourself to me, and in fact by trying you've annoyed me to the point I don't want to know. That's only one peeve but it counts for 5.
What would a perfect day be like for you? ZOO ZOO ZOO ZOO.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat meat, I know vegetarian is better for the world but um... I like meat.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls N
The Death Penalty N 
Premarital Sex Yay!
People are inherently good Y
Destiny N
Done drugs Some
Kissed in the rain Y
Re-reading a good book Y


----------



## chicklit

Oh God.

You can either call me Celine or just chicklit. I don't mind. Chick Lit is my favorite song my favorite band We Are Scientists by the way. I'm a female and I live in Salzgitter, Germany. It's the place where I've been born and possibly the place I will die in one day. There's no way out of this town. It's cold as frick here, so I'd like to be somewhere warmer. I'm 17 years old and I think I act like my age most of the time?? I don't know. When I ask strangers to guess my age they say 13, so. I don't know. I can't buy stuff rated 12+ without my identity card.

I've been interested in MBTI types for about 2 years now, but cognitive functions always seemed more interesting to me than the four letters. I label myself as an INFP, but my friends and family think I'm more of an INTP. I'm not really into tests at all and I think everyone should type oneself, but when I take them I usually get results like ISTP or ISFP, which is ridiculous. Usually I get along with everyone, too dominant Es just overwhelm me from time to time. My friends are all kinds of types and the only person I really don't get along with is an ESxP, but he's just an idiot. Again, I don't "believe" in those tests and until now I haven't been interested in Enneagrams and Socionics, but that will probably change soon since I'm a part of this community now. ^.^ 

I'm still going to school, it's an economics school and I HATE it there. Didn't know this a year ago and my parents think it'd be unreasonable to drop out now. So yeah. Economics frustrate me. I don't have any idea what to do with my future, but it sure won't include anything economics related.

Oh god, this is stressful. I'd say I'm definitely a chaotic, lazy and actually really loud person. I don't talk when I don't have anything to say, but if I do I'm going to make sure everybody hears me. I talk about tv shows and politics most of the time. When I ask my friends of their first impression of me they say they thought I was organized, serious, responsible and all this stuff. I'm not. Oh, and I'm reaaally sensitive and idealistic, but nowhere near naive.

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _ Board games.
_Do you collect anything?_ DVDs.
_What are your phobias?_ INJECTIONS, horror movies and panic attacks
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ Shrimps, squid rings and any kinds of fish.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ Underappreciated fictional characters, travelling, bars, my cat and spending money.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ People who are mean for no reason, "Oh, I only read Ernest Hemingway and The Great Gatsby", "All pop music is autotuned trash". You know, stuff like that.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ I really don't know, sorry haha.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ I think I could live without meat, but sadly I don't. Maybe I'll try once I've moved out of my parent's house.

_God and Souls_ Not for me
_The Death Penalty_ No
_Premarital Sex_ Yes
_People are inherently good_ Yes
_Destiny_ Yes
_Done drugs_ No
_Kissed in the rain_ I have, but it's not as great as it sounds
_Re-reading a good book_ Yes


----------



## brockoli

chicklit said:


> I'm still going to school, it's an economics school and I HATE it there. Didn't know this a year ago and my parents think it'd be unreasonable to drop out now. So yeah. Economics frustrate me. I don't have any idea what to do with my future, but it sure won't include anything economics related.


Hey  welcome! And you noticed you were doing a thing you don't like, and want to change - that's actually a good thing! Do a thing that makes you happy.


----------



## chicklit

@brockoli Thanks! I feel so too and it's thanks to MBTI that I realized that. I think I'm going to try my best at school until I find something I'm really passionate about.


----------



## BlueRaven

*Personal ~*

* jūra (pronounced _yoo_-ra), female, from Lithuania 

*Age - im 16. earlier i thought that i was 'mature' for my age, because i always regarded my other people my age as pretty childish and stupid for caring too much about popularity and stuff like that, but thats probably just because of personality types?

*Personal(ity) ~*

* im INTP, i first encountered mbti when i was 12 or 13 and for two or four weeks i was really obsessed with it (but i havent even read about functions), mainly because back then i was really self conscious about my inability to 'normally' talk to other people. but i thought i was infp or isfp. for some reason, probably because of the books i was reading, i really wanted to be empathetic and feely. oh, so next time i encountered all this, was about two months ago, my brother made me take the test again.

* i usually test as INTP

* i only know what its _like_ to be around only few types, and still, i know one person per each of these types: infp (my friend), entp (my other friend), istj (my other other friend, but we dont talk that much), entj (my older brother), intj (my dad), enfp (my mum). so, i probably most like being around my infp friend, maybe my dad (intj) too, i like asking him random questions and listen him explaining, and maybe my entj brother and entp friend too?? thats probably too much people/types. anyway, least favorite of these probably would be enfp (my mum). while i love her, she makes huge fuss about feelings.

my enneargram is type 4 and type 5

*Occupation ~*

im still at school. ill probably do something with art

*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

okay, im really bad at talking to people and pretty good at drawing, i was drawing all my life, but recently i dont really have motivation. i like learning new things, discussing/debating about said new things, but i dont really have people who i could do that with. closest thing to that is my infp friend, but with her its ether discussing moral issues and things like that, or talking to myself. from what i read im more feely than most other intps, i think that that may be because of image i had earlier of what i wanted to be (very feely). i only recently accepted 'who i am', and.. just let myself be, i think i changed since then a lot. i say 'thanks' too often. im clumsy, often am daydreaming, im pretty weird and i like that. i dont really know what more to write here. oh, right what i expect from this forum. i really dont know why i joined, i think im just bored. 

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - animal figurines and plush toys

What are your top five pet peeves? - people who put up facades and just try to be who theyre clearly not for popularitys sake; when people bully/are mean/are unfair to others when they dont deserve it (and they only deserve it if they bully/are mean/are unfair to others); boys/men acting like theyre better than girls/women

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - i dont really believe that stuff (but at the same time i recognize possibility that it might exsists)
The Death Penalty - dont really have an opinion 
Premarital Sex - why not
People are inherently good - depends on your idea of 'good'. but no
Destiny - no
Done drugs - no
Kissed in the rain - no
Re-reading a good book - yes


----------



## Ad Astra

Hi all! I know I've been here for awhile, and posted _way_ too much already, but I never did an intro so I thought I might as well fill this out!

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
My real life name is a secret! :wink: You can just call me by my username, or any of the shortened versions you've come up with (random examples: Ad, Adi, Addy, Addie, Astra, etc.). 

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Originally born in the U.S.A. I'm still here, and have lived in the same house in the same town my entire life. If I could go anywhere, I would probably go to Australia. I've just always thought it would be a fun place to visit! (But I would homestly go pretty much anywhere) 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm sixteen... My age at heart varies so much, I have no idea what age I act! I guess it just depends on the day. :tongue:


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm an INFJ. I took a Myers-Briggs test for the first time when I was ten (and got ISFJ), but didn't look into it until last summer. 

* What type do you usually test as?
I usually test as INFJ. I've also gotten ISFJ and INFP, one time each. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hmmm... Toughie! I'm not really sure because I haven't been around all of the personality types often enough. I think it really just depends on the exact person more than their personality type. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
For Enneagram I got 2w1. (Sorry, don't remember my tritype!)


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Student!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Just partway through high school. I'll probably go to college, no guarantees! 

What is your dream job?
I would love to be a photographer for National Geographic, and maybe do some writing on the side. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well I'm a bit of a quirk, and don't really mind being a bit different. I love reading and writing, and photography is very important to me. I love nature more than anything, and love music. I hope to make some new friends and better understand personality types through this forum. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Stuffed animals!!!! I <3 them so much! :tongue:

Do you collect anything?
Seashells and sentimental rocks (rocks from places I've been). 

What are your phobias?
Being unwanted, spiders, having no purpose, and I'vd recently been called a georteyphobe. 

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
CHOCOLATE!!! Need I say more?

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
- Laughter
- Animals!!
- Stars
- Ocean
- Dancing in the rain 

What are your top five pet peeves?
- Sound of chewing
- Loud breathing
- Superficiality
- Arrogance
- Rudeness

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Well I would have to go to the beach... With a few really good friends, and no one else on the entire beach. We would just spend time together, and go swimming. (And they wouldn't be all "eeeeeewwwwww it's seaweed!", like they usually are :dry And we could listen to music there... And I could take a bunch of pictures!  Ooh and we would go snorkeling!!! AND SURFING!!!! Then we would just stargaze and have a big bonfire on the beach at the end of it all. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I'm a vegetarian, so vegetarian! 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls 
Yay-ish. Kind of undecided on it. 

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Personal choice. You decide for yourself. 

People are inherently good
Undecided. There is good in everyone, but I'm not sure that all people are inherently good. 

Destiny
Yay

Done drugs
Nay 

Kissed in the rain
Nay

Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## Pyshe

Well. This is so funny; it's probably the most narcissistic little webpage ever known. So funny. 

But I have a whole pile of other, less-stimulating stuff to do, so here I sit. Procrastinating in an amazing fashion. Oh, yes.

So.

Name? Um. Pyshe. That's not my real name, and you don't get to know my real name! So there. 
But seriously. Wouldn't Pyshe be the coolest name ever to have?!?!? Especially after reading Poet's "Ulalame". Incredible.

Aaaaand I am a female.

I live in good ol' Idaho. In what is quite possibly the smallest town in existence ever in the world. Not joking. I was born here, and aside from spending some summers elsewhere, I've always lived here. Though I plan to move to Greece someday and live in an olive tree.

If I could go anywhere, where would that be? Duh, Greece. And I would head directly for the nearest olive tree.

Age? What age do I act? Well...I'm 19. And most of the time, I feel younger than that. But not always. People are always telling me that they thought I was like 5 years older before they knew my age. Maybe that comes from being the oldest of 6 kids, or from the fact that I graduated from highschool very shortly after I turned 17. And probably also because I am currently teaching 3rd grade?

My MBTI type! I have tested INTP every time. Although my N trait always tests pretty low, I still am pretty convinced that's what I am. And, sadly, I haven't been reading about this for very long, but I have read all kinds of stuff on personality types and such, as this has intrigued me for a really long time. (As in...like, since I was 6.)

My favorite and least favorite types? That's hard to say, since I'm not exactly sure what type each person I interact with is. But I have made a small pile of my friends take the test, some of the results I got from good friends of mine we ESFP, ENTP, INTJ, ISTP, ISFP, INFP, and so on. But my hypothesis about this is that my enjoyment of a person doesn't have nearly as much to do with their personality as it does with their levels of selfishness and their willingness to work on their weak points. 

Occupation? Well, I mentioned earlier, I'm a 3rd grade teacher. But I don't have a teaching degree or anything. It's a private church school, so the teachers don't need to be credited. So call me a loser if you like, but WHATEVER. 

Education? Well, technically, just a high school education. I did go to a bible college of sorts, but that had a far more missional focus; not so much academic. 

Dream job? Being an olive tree pruner in Greece.

About me! (wait. Isn't that what this whole post has been about?!) Um....I've been described as really awkward and quirky. Um, they say that I don't usually speak much, but when I do, I generally say something funny, helpful, or just awkward. 
And what am i hoping to gain from this forum? Nothing really, I'm just curious as to what all it is.

My favorite section at a toy store?! Well, being a teacher, definitely the books, art projects, kits, and educational games. Mostly, though, the LEAP PADS! Wait...do they still make those?? 

Do I collect? Books. Definitely books. I also steal books from my family. I also have a strange knack for unknowingly collecting all kinds of junk. Ugh.

My phobias?! Oh, don't even get me started! Fish, softballs, matches, balloons, loose teeth, and hugs, to name a few.

Favorite food. PITA PIT. Ok, I'm out the door and on ly way there now. Hah.

Things that give me jollies? The word jollies! Stars. Puns. Hilarious pictures of odd things. Learning a new random fact. Alfred, Lord Tennyson. Homer. 

Top 5 pet peeves. Hoo boy. 1. Mouth noises of any kind. 2. Badly-written books. 3. Badly-illustrated books. 4. Narcissism. 5. Adults who act like kids.

The perfect day? Well. It would probably involve just 2 or so friends and driving and lighthearted debates about hilarious things like soymilk. It would involve Edgar Allen Poe. And Tennyson. And josh garrels. And kombucha with chia seeds. And my striped sweater. And fuzzy socks. And warm weather.

Vegetarian or meat diet? Vegetarian...with the probable exception of fish and chicken.

God and souls? Yes! Yes, yes, yes! And I wish I could do more to help more people see the tremendous freedom that comes with finding God. .

Death penalty? Um...no. i don't like to think about that.

Premarital sex? No. I don't think that's the way it was ever supposed to be. Not that I think less of you if you do it; it just isn't supposed to be that way. Kind of like when someone pauses at the end of a line of poetry when there's no punctuation there. It's not supposed to be done that way.

People are inherently good? No, not so much. Adam and eve sinned. Therefore we are born with the nature to do wrong things that separate us from God. That's why we need a saviour and that's why Jesus came to earth and died for us. And that's also why if you meet me, I will do my best to convince you that Jesus wants you to come to him so he can take you home to heaven.

Destiny? Well, yes, God is in control. But we still have free will to choose him or not.

Done drugs? No siree.

Kissed in the rain? Noper.

Re-reading a good book? Well yes, but it's not very easy when there are so many unread books hollering my name. So I don't do it much.

And that's all. So long, internet. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ChikenFaery

Personal ~

* Name - Chiken

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Wyoming, still live in Wyoming. No interesting story, unfortunately. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Japan because aNIMOOOO AND GREAT CULTURE, GREAT EVERYTHING. 


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I can be pretty immature. But also serious at times. xD 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP. Only a little while, probably 4-5 months. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Other intuitive types are nice. I don't mix well with TJ's. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed part time. 

What is your dream job?
I have too many. xD 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm pretty lazy and watch a lot of anime and play video games. With people, I'm nice if you're nice. I'm calm most of the time, but usually when serious topics come up in a conversation and I feel like something is wrong, I'll get worked up rather easily. I'm not really fond of attention, or of following or leading. If I _have_ to do either, I will. I need my personal space, and I'm aware I'm quite needy. But other than that, I'm not too bad. 


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
CANDYYYYYYYYYY

Do you collect anything?
Uhhhhhh, a lot of pictures. 

What are your phobias?
Holes. xD Trypophobia. I'm not too fond of spiders. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I'M ALREADY DROOLING, CHICKEN TERIYAKI. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Talking to walls, showers, candy, internet, anime, video games, sometimes other people. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
Idiocy, narcissism, super talkative people, small talk with strangers, unreasonable emotions ;~; 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Nothing to do but explore the depths of the internet.  

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay ;~;
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Doctor Sleep

ChikenFaery said:


> Personal ~
> 
> * Name - Chiken
> 
> * Male/Female/Trans?
> Female.
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> Born in Wyoming, still live in Wyoming. No interesting story, unfortunately.
> 
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> Japan because aNIMOOOO AND GREAT CULTURE, GREAT EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> I can be pretty immature. But also serious at times. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> INFP. Only a little while, probably 4-5 months.
> 
> * What type do you usually test as?
> INFP.
> 
> * What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> Other intuitive types are nice. I don't mix well with TJ's.
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> * Employed or Unemployed?
> Employed part time.
> 
> What is your dream job?
> I have too many. xD
> 
> About You ~
> 
> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> I'm pretty lazy and watch a lot of anime and play video games. With people, I'm nice if you're nice. I'm calm most of the time, but usually when serious topics come up in a conversation and I feel like something is wrong, I'll get worked up rather easily. I'm not really fond of attention, or of following or leading. If I _have_ to do either, I will. I need my personal space, and I'm aware I'm quite needy. But other than that, I'm not too bad.
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> CANDYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> Uhhhhhh, a lot of pictures.
> 
> What are your phobias?
> Holes. xD Trypophobia. I'm not too fond of spiders.
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> I'M ALREADY DROOLING, CHICKEN TERIYAKI.
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> Talking to walls, showers, candy, internet, anime, video games, sometimes other people.
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> Idiocy, narcissism, super talkative people, small talk with strangers, unreasonable emotions ;~;
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> Nothing to do but explore the depths of the internet.
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> I like both.
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls - Nay
> The Death Penalty - Nay
> Premarital Sex - Yay
> People are inherently good - Yay
> Destiny - Nay
> Done drugs - Nay
> Kissed in the rain - Nay ;~;
> Re-reading a good book - Yay


Heya Cages friend roud:


----------



## hauntology

Hiya there! I'm the local ENFP energy ball! Pleasure to meet ya!


----------



## DarqAge

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* I'd rather not tell you guys my true nama, so call me DarqAge, please.
*- Any nicknames?* Yeah, some people give me them after getting to know me better so I'll let you guys know more about me and if I don't feel offended by what you choose(is this how you type that?) to call me, I may feel confortable with these nicknames.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female, not sure if I'm trans or just curious about the opposite sex.

*Location -* Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born and live here, in Brazil. Nothing very interesting about it, really.
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I'm satisfied(or at least should) with the place I live in, but I don't deny that it'd be cool to travel to another country, just not sure about where.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* Let's just say that I'm a little more mature than most people from my age.




*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INFP, been reading for a few weeks about my personality type to help me understand myself more.

** What type do you usually test as?* INFJ, but after reading about INFJ and INFP I found out that my true personality type is INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* ESTJ, I do not like inflexible people and if their way of thinking hurt my morals, there's no way we can be friends. It's not restrict only to people with this personality type, but people with this personality sounds to be more prone to make me angry. I really wished I could be an ENFJ, they can tell people what they're thinking, positive and influential...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I already made the temperament test and my result was melancholic, but I don't think I'm a pure melancholic. I'd say that I'm a mix of every temperament and I'm usually melancholic/phlegmatic or sanguine.



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* I'm still in the high school.

*What is your dream job?* Psychologist or paleontologist.


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
Friendly, emotional, can laugh at some jokes, shy, idealist, loves sad stories and music, likes to talk about meaningful things involving the world we live in. I'm shy, but I've been doing my best to stop being to much introverted. I came here to this site to find out more about other people and myself through our personality types.


*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Video game and dinosaur section.
*Do you collect anything?* Ice-lolly stick(had to use translator, sorry if it doesn't make sense to you guys).
*What are your phobias?* I'm afraid of ghosts, spiders, insects and darkness.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Bread with egg inside... It's so tasty...
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Video games, my friends, family, music, stories, movies, good conversation.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Bullies, homophobes, hipocrites, racists and any kind of person that do not deserve to live.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* See my best friend again'd be enought to make me happy.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Vegetarian, I really wished we could stop hurting animals to eat, but oh well... Humans are omnivores, right?


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex *Nay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## 45130

Welcome @ChikenFaery!!! Fr0g elf salutes you!
let's have mad fun. I hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## Sher Merchant

Personal ~

*** Doshinha or Sher
*** Female

*Location *- Soulth of Brazil, one nice city: Curitiba.

Age - 35. 

Personal(ity) ~

*** INTJ: I found and started study MBTI for only 1 year. 

** My least favourite to be around?* Enneargram I am an 5: nerd. 

Occupation ~

*** Entrepreneur

Finishing my degree this year.

*What is your dream job?* Be a next President of Brazil, lol. 

About You ~

Well, like a good INTJ, I love to study, also my passion system and etc; I'm looking for to know about my (rare) profile (it was a surprise for me, I do confess) and maybe to make news friends, because I feel a little solitarie, here.

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Fiction*
Do you collect anything? *I collected shopping bags from various places in the world. Nowdays, only chronicles*.
What are your phobias? *ESFP (joke)*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I like good food, no matter from where...*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Observing the sky, I'm an amateur astronomer.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Business, love, sex, eat, talk MBTI, hard work, study my passions and etc...*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *The both.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yes*
The Death Penalty *No*
Premarital Sex *Yes*
People are inherently good *No*
Destiny *Yes*
Done drugs *(?)*
Kissed in the rain* Yes*
Re-reading a good book *Yes*


----------



## ChikenFaery

Hakase smevel said:


> Heya Cages friend roud:


Haha, hey!


----------



## MirembeKamaria

Alrighty Then, I am new.. So here it goes 

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Jessica*
- Any nicknames? *Nixie or Kama*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location
-Where were you originally born? *Du Bois, Pennsylvania*
-Where do you live today?* Slovan, Pennsylvania*
-Any interesting story behind that? *I moved here with my husband, because he was from Ohio, but I refused to leave the state. This town is only 20 mins from Ohio, so we both won.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I would love to move to Montana, because my husband, Ben, always wanted to live there.*

Age 
-How old are you? *23*
-Do you think you act your age? *Not at all*
-If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*I'd say I act like I am somewhere in my mid 30's because of the things I enjoy.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTJ. I just recently became interested in such things and suddenly feel the urge to need to know more!*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I honestly have not been interested in it long enough to judge that.. so I will just plead the 5th*





Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Currently Unemployed. I spent the last 9 months caring for my terminally ill husband.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I studied child care for a while, then realized that is NOT what I want to do in life.*

What is your dream job?*I would love to be a zoologist. Right now though I am focused more towards a nursing career.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Oh Man... I wouldn't even know where to begin. I hope to figure out who I am by joining this forum. I really am lost in the sense of who I am and what I am supposed to be in life. That was the point of coming here in the first place.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Puzzles and Clay!*
Do you collect anything?*Stuffed Lions are the only thing I have that are close to being a collection.*
What are your phobias?*I'm not really afraid of a whole lot, just being upside down.. not sure if there is a name for that one .*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.*Odd question. I'm not all that nuts about food.. But I really could go for a juicy strawberry right now.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?*Opera, Ballet, Reading*
What are your top five pet peeves?*Five? well, let us see. 1.) Unorganized people. 2.) People who create drama for themselves.3.)People who are not consistant. 4.) When my napkin is not folded into a perfect triangle before I eat 5.) When anything in my house is out of place.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*Hiking. I would rather be lost in the woods for days than go to a mall or fancy resturant.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*I prefer a vegan diet when I can, but, lately I eat whatever I can afford.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- God (Nay) Souls (Yay)
The Death Penalty-(Yay)
Premarital Sex-(Yay)
People are inherently good (Yay)
Destiny (Yay)
Done drugs (Yay)
Kissed in the rain (Yay)
Re-reading a good book (double Yay)


There.. I think I got it all..


----------



## ElcsieM

Personal ~

Hi there, I am Hillary.

A woman. Live in Maine. I would like to vacation in another continent. Some ideas off the top of my head... Scotland, Italy, Japan, Peru, New Zealand.


I am 32. Personality hasn't changed much since I was 14. I have learned thought. Woohoo!

Fairly sure I am an INTP. Learned about Myers-Briggs in High School. Have been studying up on in recently.

I am not sure about which personality types I like the most or least. I like thoughtful people who aren't self centered.

On the E-gram test I got 9w1, and some other numbers.

Occupation ~ Currently a babysitter, although by no means my dream job. Think of myself as Unemployed.

I didn't finish college, but that was due to personal reasons.

My dream job would probably involve writing in some capacity.

I am full of introspection, spontaneous excitement, sometimes depression. I love people but can not always be around them. My life goes in cycles and I tend to float along until a crisis pushes me in a direction.

I would like to meet people, learn things and maybe have some inspiration

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Crafts of some sort.
Do you collect anything? Rocks.
What are your phobias? I don't like snakes or being startled.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Beef with snow pea pods on some nice white rice.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A witty plot development. Great music. People cheering up other people.
What are your top five pet peeves? Bullies, ignorance, injustice, rape of natural resources, unachievable goals.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Go my own pace, learn something, have fun, make something, be loved.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Generally yay
The Death Penalty No
Premarital Sex Yes
People are inherently good Yes
Destiny Undecided
Done drugs Define drugs?
Kissed in the rain Yes
Re-reading a good book Totally!


----------



## DarqAge

doshinha said:


> *Location *- Soulth of Brazil, one nice city: Curitiba.


Thought I was the only brazilian around here.


----------



## Rafiki

*Personal ~*


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?, *I am Pancake! or Jake. If you are unlike me and love cheesy portmanteaux, I guess Panjake.
*- Any nicknames? *Not since elementary  But I guess the above covers the current


** Male/Female/Trans? *I am male but being ESFP gives me some goods. I've taken brain-gender tests and I always score pretty female/right brain so ya!


*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *I was born in Manhattan and still live in New York today. The interesting story comes when I get out of here.
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *
I would probably go to Spain or France. I speak Spanish and some French and want to keep practicing both. I'm going there in a week but I'd like a real allotment of time for exploration. A Herculean trek across continents would do it.


*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 21! I think I'm young. If Je is voicing its opinion I don't act my age. I call myself a puer aeternus and I'm half kidding. I really feel very young and it maybe something to do with being an SP, but I feel like I'm only gaining a conscious awareness of myself as of recently. (Recently being the last 5-6 years or so) I'd say I feel 15 but I don't know what I actually felt like at 15, so I don't think I'm saying I feel the same way I felt when I was 15.




*Personal(ity) ~*


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm currently thinking myself ESFP. Low extraversion tho' or at least lower than stereotypes would make you think. I went from INFP to ENFP to ESFP with ISFP fillers in between.


** What type do you usually test as? INFJ, but after reading about INFJ and INFP I found out that my true personality type is INFP.*
 I test at NFP because a lot of questions that ask about imaginative capacity translate to N points. Knowing what life "litruhlly" feels like to me, I think I'm S.


** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Uy I always run into trouble when I approach what types I don't like in my own tact-forgetting ramblings but I think it is the IJs that make me feel like I'm losing liberty over time. It seems like their structure and my flowing are growing in opposite positions—as if we'd grow farther and farther apart the more we actualized ourselves. TJ has its own insensitivity to feeling matters that can force a stalemate of stubbornness.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Big 5 (SLUEI, SLUAI, SLUEN, SLUAN), Keirsey Temperaments (NF, SP), Enneagram (7w6, 4w3 Sx/Sp, Sp/Sx), Chaotic Neutral, Neutral






*Occupation ~*


** Employed or Unemployed? *I am a senior in college unsure of what he's doing. Might teach, go to grad school for languages, find internships?


*What is your dream job? *If I could just be a renown or successful one right now: Fisherman, Psychologist, Animal Something, Botanist/Geologist/Zoologist diversity specialist kinda thing, Stand-up comedian, Actor 




*About You ~*


** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*


I'd say I try to make things light and humorous. It takes a lot out of me to open up my deeper emotional states. As a kid I remember crying was often my mode of expression and I think now I have the actor's face so that I can deal with things in the real world…not that I deal with things in the real world. Again I refer to Caveh Zahedi's interview in Waking Life to say what it's like to feel the weight and maybe experience of my conscisousness as it floats and hums in my skull. I want friends like people to talk to and answer back—to learn and further my MBTI knowledge. OH and not asking for this, but if the love of my life is here too, das ok too.


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Play-doh, colorful things, video games.
*Do you collect anything? *Not really. If I find ancient artifacts or whatnot I'm definitely keeping those, but I don't think i collect. I had state quarters and No-Fear Shakespeare sets but I don't know that that's collecting as much as it was not wanting to miss any parts of the whole.
*What are your phobias? *I don't know that I have any. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Galbi- korean short ribs are just so flavorful mm and (1.78 seconds woo! new record!)
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *anything that builds emotional cathexis and then slaps me in the face with amazingosity. One quick example is making a realization or learning this cool thing that I can play with or just keep chewin' on.
*What are your top five pet peeves? *A generally melancholic attitude, injustice, bad breath ha, poop stains, idk.. I guess I'll react the way I react when I see the thing
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *oh man, swim in a spring, maybe make my own bow and arrows and go huntin' with the boyzz, not that i do that or know how..umm good meal somewhere involved, a no-rules round the fire saturnalia.. maybe write my best poem from the heart and defend very heroically a lover of mine from some evil invasive force
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *don't understand vegetarianism. i have canines and i love meat*. *if there were humans without canines who had adapted to vegetarian diets, I'd believe in it.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls *Nay on an atomic empiricist kinda perspective, but i don't know, I'm prone to magical thinking sometimes so. 
*The Death Penalty *Sure, not like thrown around loosely, but ya. I imagine it's easy to frame someone and have them off oh so decisively but ya. Vive le Robespierre!
*Premarital Sex *Of course
*People are inherently good *I feel like animals at their base, if one could have its tainted ego removed, are "good" as far as they move towards the benefit of themselves and the species. Kinda hard to say with humans but I'm inclined to think by my gut that egos and things like language identities get in the way. if i could explain this better i would have. when i can, ill come back to it
*Destiny *Only in the way that there's no free will. Destiny is too forwards looking of a word..comparably optimistic to my pessimistic/fatalistic retrospective "there was always one path" 
*Done drugs *hells yayuh. Favorites? LSD, MDMA
*Kissed in the rain *Oh of course 
*Re-reading a good book *I really only "re-read" or go back to _refer_ence books which makes logical sense but the first book I will re-read—and I have too many books to read a first time before doing that— will be The Catcher in the Rye. I feel like that is the most perspective-focussed book I've read as of yet


----------



## inkers

Personal ~

Name: For recognition purposes, Inkers. 
Nickname/s: Self-chosen nicknames have no purpose... they just sit around doing nothing

Male/Female/Trans? Female. 

Location - Apparently on Earth, but who knows
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Somewhere that's cold and has pizza... ArcticItaly, ideally, but some compromise can be achieved


Personal(ity) ~


What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ... for a week or so. I read a bit on it last year but forgot about it until a friend reminded me of it last week.

What type do you usually test as? INTJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Favorite: My friend's an ENTP, so that, I guess. Not sure about least favorites, I'll rethink that after I research all the types a bit more.


Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed? Tragically unemployed

What is your dream job? Fiction writer, food critic, umbrella salesperson, all the obvious ones. Also I really want to be the nickname that sits around.


About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm on this forum because I think it's really interesting to see the different types as people, not as descriptions on a page. I recommend just going on all these forums and looking at the new or sticky topics; all the ways of talking and topics contrast so obviously it's almost cartoon-like roud:. Also, I would like to find out more about my own personality, since obviously I'm not a 'pure' or complete INTJ - I don't think anyone can fit themselves into this little box of personality type. I want to find two ends of the spectrum- my duplicate and my polar opposite-, that would be cool.



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? I like the corners and the front desk, it's where they keep all the interesting stuff.

Do you collect anything? No... I collected stickers when I was young but I always ended up losing them.

What are your phobias? Heights, superglue.

Describe your favorite food until you drool: Coffee sounds good right now.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Meeting new people, making friends, knowing I brightened someone's day, helping someone out, seeing fluffy things, touching fluffy things, eating fluffy things, all that good stuff. Also an unbelievably rare event: when I meet someone interesting that I can hold a conversation with, but that could just be my arrogance typing.

What are your top five pet peeves?

-Unreasonable arguments
-People who take themselves and others too seriously
-Impulse decision making
-Nosiness
-Forcing e.g. repetitively forcing food or clothing.


----------



## Opera

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _Opera is just fine._
- Any nicknames? _Nahhhh._

* Male/Female/Trans? _Male_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 

_California! I hail, originally, from San Diego. I then moved to Arizona and now live in a different state._

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

_Italy! I lived there for years and then moved back, but I really wish I hadn't. The lifestyle in Italy>American lifestyle. Easily. At least...for me._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

_I'm 23. I would say it kinda depends. Sometimes I'm older than my years and sometimes I'm like a damn child._


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

_I've known about this whole MBTI thing for two years. I'm not super well versed on the details of it all, but I am most certainly interested._

* What type do you usually test as?

_I've never not tested as an INTP. If that makes sense. Sort of a bummer of a life, but hey. It's what I got._

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

_I don't know yet! I guess I'll find out here. _

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

_Not yet._

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

_Student._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

_I'm a college student studying voice/operatic performance._

What is your dream job?

_I want to be a world-renown opera singer._

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_I would describe myself as quite unmotivated, first and foremost. A dear friend of mine says that I have a brilliant, beautiful machine of a mind that is missing spark plugs. It's a fair assessment. I think quite easily and come up with some pretty boss ideas, but I have absolutely no will to even bother taking the first steps to accomplishing anything. On an objective level, I sing very, very well and I enjoy music and opera more than anything else._

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

_Board games! I'm an addict._

Do you collect anything?

_Nah. Never understood the point of collecting things._

What are your phobias?

_Heights! *shiver*_

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

_Pasta al forno! You take some delicious pasta with delicious, red meat sauce, mix it all together and put it in a pan, layering it with fresh mozzarella and parmiggiano reggiano. Bake it and then eat it for an orgasmic experience._

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

_Reading! Learning! Singing, listening to great music. Exercise too. Physical exhaustion is intoxicating._

What are your top five pet peeves?

_-Loud atmospheres
-Overemotional people
-Flat singing
-Jazz (I said it)
-People who argue on the Internet_

What would a perfect day be like for you?

_A morning spent exploring a coastal, Italian town, followed by a delicious lunch in said town and ending just lounging on the beach. Preferably with a really cute boy._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

_Vegetables are my favorite, but meat can be quite nice as well._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yay. _Very._ yay._
The Death Penalty _Depends._
Premarital Sex _Yay. If you can get it. Nay if you're me._
People are inherently good _Some are._
Destiny _Only that which you make yourself._
Done drugs _Nay. Too paranoid about my voice getting messed up._
Kissed in the rain _Nay._
Re-reading a good book _It has to be one of my favorites. Most books I like end up in the 'Happy Memories' category and I never pick them up again. =3_


----------



## Sher Merchant

Hi, DarqAge!

I'm same "doshinha" just chanced to my new nick to "Sher Merchant".
You are not alone...


----------



## Elsi

Hello to everyone on this forum.
I just decided to join. 

*Personal*:
You may call me Elsi (it's close enough to my real name). I'm a young woman, 23 years old, my nationality is French so if I make you eyes sting with typos, it wasn't intentional, I promise. Right now I'm mostly living in Belgium though for studies purposes. 
If I could go anywhere in the world... Actually, I find planning travels exhausting but every time I got to travel around, I loved what I discovered. So I want to be where I can catch nice sceneries. Doesn't have to be anywhere specific.
Right now I miss the nice night sky of my home town though. It's near the country side and the stars are often clearly visible.

*Personal(ity)*:
I discovered the Myers-Briggs personality type test back at the end of last year if I remember correctly. I stumbled upon a bunch of letters in an about page, got curious and looked around. 
I took the test and got INTJ. I remember the text accompanying the results eerily on point. As in, if I needed to explain someone what kind of person I was, just making them read it might be quicker than typing an answer for them myself.
Other than that, I didn't though about it again until a few weeks ago. This time, it was a friend posting something about her own type that reminded me of the test. Reading that the results may differ, I took it again just to make sure. I got INTJ every time and considering my initial reaction, I'm quite convinced it's accurate.

All this being quite a recent discovery for me, I have to admit I don't know much else about other types. Though many of my friends seem to be INFP, or at least IN-something. Just to say, I'm an art student, only made decent friends in higher education, so I'm not surprised about the introverted intuitive part.


*Occupation*:
Ah. So like I said above, I'm an art student. Though it's my last year, so gotta prepare to look for work soon, yeah.


*About You*:
I don't know much what to write here... I'm a bit grumpy (you do not want to interrupt me when I draw and it isn't going well...). I mostly think about art and stories. Anything that could help me come up with better stories is good. So it's not surprise (I think) that I like stories in all forms: books, movies, video games, tales, people sharing their experience... That's the nice, cool way to put it.
The more realistic version is that I'd rather read science-fiction, watch anime or play Zelda than put two feet into a bar/party. Coffee/Tea shops are good though. I'm lucky there's a few nice one around where I live right now. One of them has a heavenly delicious cheesecake too.
The rest, I can always tell you as things go.

I shall say beforehand that I am not used to forums. Every time I tried to join one, I never lasted long. Sometimes to make an unexpected return of a few days years later to disappear once more and never be seen again.
I lose interest as quick as I gain it and hope from one subject to another. Best of times is when I have a personal project that occupied most of my thoughts, a secondary interest and some distraction on the side. I need ideas to keep turning in my head. I like calm in my room so I can listen to my own mental storm.

As for what I plan to do with this place...? Hmmmm actually... There has been stuff and I decided to repeat my last year. So I didn't had much friends to begin with or no longer around. And the lack of time spend in nice good company is sorely lacking to me daily life right now. The fact the I finally decided to make a few things clear to a childhood friend that hadn't been exactly quite what I like to call a "friend" for a while now has made things rather depressing too. 
Mostly even I get bother and need some physical, friendly presence around and the people around me appears to not get it. Which makes me a bit sad. The word "friend" had a way nicer definition when I was a kid.

Also... I've always define myself as "not-girlfriend material". Discovering about INTJ was kinda like someone taking a lamp and pointing me to a reason for why I always felt like that when until now I could never quite pin one down when questioned. If I can find ways to make love related things a less alien topic to me, that would be nice.

...You all now know more about me than probably all of my classmates reunited. Congrats.

PS: It is getting late here so I guiltily admit to not waiting to spell check this message right now. Feel free to point out errors now as to make my work easier when I decide to do it later.


----------



## universaldirect333

Any nicknames?


----------



## Jack Christian

Hi, new member here. I hope, I will stay for awile at least.
As I am not a native English speaker, I beg your pardon up-front for any mistakes). 
So, let's start.

Personal ~

* Name - I, for the last three years, call myself Jack, or rather Jack Christian. Jacques is a French equivalent of Jack (though not quite right, but I don't care). My friends call me Jackie, but I really prefer Jack.

* Male/Female/Trans? - Queergender, but prefer male pronoun.

Location - I am originally from Moscow, Russia, and I live here all my life. It not always sucks, as you may believe, but right now it does. 
- Oh, one of my dream travels is going around the world along 37 par North Longitude, taking photos and just seeing nature and people. I created that travel for one of my personages, while I was learning French, and it just stuck with me, too)). And I really want to change my living place to Prague, Czech Rep. I like it there. It is so very beautiful city with a lot of history and great architecture. I actually feel myself at home, when I come there.

Age - I am 34. At least in accordance to my passport)). I don't really look my age and I definitely don't feel like it. Inside I am still around 16, I think, 25 when I feel adult)). Tell you the truth, I feel ageless, ever since when I was a child. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - ISFP. I've been interested in it for about 1.5 years. Even thought that I was INFP, at first, but no. ISFP, definitely. With just a touch of ENFP. Just a small bit)).

* What type do you usually test as? - INFP, mostly. I do have very strong intuition, but sensing is more my way.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - Every type has its flaws and goods. Even mine)).

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - I am SEI in socionics, but I do test as IEE or even IEI sometimes. White color with strong blue in Color Code. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - Right now I am unemployed. But hoping to find freelance job sometimes soon.

In russian education system I have technical college diploma, in costruction. Also, I finished a lot of different courses through the years, I studied Adobe Photoshop, Web design, massage, I also have personal secretary sertificate.

What is your dream job? - Well, in my dreamest of dreams I want to be a photographer for non-turistic guides. Something like magazines in which there will be photos of different places I've been or will be, with little notes and stories. Just to show those places from the point of not an ordinary tourist. 

About You ~

I am strange. Or, really, full of contradictions. I hate humankind, but I love some people. I am cautios and careless. Classic and avant-garde. Feeling and thinking with the same strength. I pity poor and hungry, but never give change to homeless. I have a lot of love and understanding, but don't like to share. I crave for friendship and contact, but mostly prefer to be left alone to my reading and hobbies. Easy-going and stubborn, don't like attention but long for it the same. Have tons of emotions and thoughts, but don't always need to express them. Or, mostly, just don't have right words to do it. 
I like a lot of things, but most of all reading and music. And I have some favorite TV-series, in which I am more interested in people connections and relationships. I always try to understand what people think or feel and why they do what they do. Adventures and action is just a cherry on a cake for me). 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Lego and movies
Do you collect anything? - Coffee and tea cups, and vodka glasses from different cities (though not for drinking), and fridge magnets, and post-cards.
What are your phobias? - I really don't like mirrors. Especially in the dark. Trying not to use them often. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Pasta with cheese, mint or orange chocolate, apple cakes, coffee with spices, fresh fruits and berries, warm bread, just baked.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - 
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you? - 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I prefer both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Y
The Death Penalty - Y
Premarital Sex - Y
People are inherently good - Y
Destiny - Y and N
Done drugs - N
Kissed in the rain - N
Re-reading a good book - Y


----------



## McKenna

Personal ~

* Name - My name is McKenna, and my friends have affectionately dubbed me "Ginger" (You can see why in the picture).

* Male/Female/Trans? I'm a female, but I definitely have some tom-boy in me. I play my play-station a lot more than I care to admit... (Mostly Skyrim-esque games)

Location - I live in a small town in South Carolina, and I have the embarrassingly thick accent to prove it. I've been here all my life, and I can't wait to get out. 

Age - I'm 18 years of age, but I like to think I'm more mature than others my age. (I mean that in the humblest way. I don't see higher-level maturity as something that makes one person better than another.) I can't speak teenager, for the most part. It took me months to figure out what "Fstow" meant and I still have no idea what a "thot" is. 



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm a proud INFJ, and I've been reading on personality theory for a few months now. I'm on a never ending journey of self discovery. 

* What type do you usually test as? I always test as INFJ, but I didn't accept it as my type until I read up on what it actually means. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I think my best friend is an ENFJ and we get along great. She's the only person I know that I feel like actually understands me. I also hear that we INFJs go great with ENFPs and INTJs, but I have yet to meet either of these types. I only have three friends and the other two are SF and ST types, respectively. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? My Enneargram was 4, I believe. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I'm unemployed, but I'm a full-time college student. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm an English major, and I'm seriously considering minoring in psychology because human nature interests me so much. 

What is your dream job? I want to be an author. I'm working on a novel now, and I've written a few short stories that I'm really proud of. 


About You ~

* I'm pretty textbook INFJ, but I think my introversion is a bit more extreme than most. I'm a really emotional and empathetic, so much so that when I watch sad or stressful movies I get actual head aches and tummy aches from all the intense emotions. I watched that so-called comedy where the guy gets his identity stolen, and I felt like I was going to puke. I couldn't even laugh because I was so stressed out by how he was losing all of his money and letting his family down and being treated so bad by this crazy woman. And these aren't even real people!



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Videogames. 
Do you collect anything? I have a tone of books, comics, and games, but I don't really collect anything interesting. 
What are your phobias? I'm afraid of blood, heights, the government (only a little), and snakes.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love food so much. I have like five favorite foods. Ribs, tacos, salad, cheese fries, and all Japanese food. Actually, Japanese food as a whole might be my favorite food. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay!
The Death Penalty - I feel like it's really bad to say yay to the death penalty, but at the same time I see it's pros. I'm not sure. 
Premarital Sex - Yay! (Only if you deeply care for someone)
People are inherently good - Some are, some aren't
Destiny - Yay!
Re-reading a good book - I've re-read some books like 10 times.


----------



## Bambath

Personal ~

* Name - Bambath
- Any nicknames? - Nope

* Male/Female/Trans? - Female

Location - I have and always will live in Lothlorien. No story.

Age - 15. I don't _think_ I act like most people my age... hopefully. And I don't know what age I'd resemble 




Personal(ity) ~

* I am an ISFJ. My first, original score on the test was 0% on everything but J (22%). I think I was being a little contradictory on my answers. My friends thought I was probably an INFJ, but months later I re-tested and got ISFJ.

* What type do you usually test as? - ISFJ

* I don't know about favorite or least favorite types, they all seem pretty nice to me (in their own ways).

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? - Haven't taken others



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - Student

What is your education? - My education is.. educational?

What is your dream job? - Mom and photographer


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'd describe myself as.. Determined? I may appear cold or be a bit harsh to people, at least online, at first. But I don't mean it, usually.. What I hope to get out of this forum? I didn't sign up necessarily to ask for help about things, but to help other people in the ways I can :tongue:



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Video games.
Do you collect anything? - Not really, but I used to collect rocks with my sister for some reason.
What are your phobias? - I'm not sure.. Personally I don't feel like I know much about myself xD
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - There are lots of foods that I like.. I can't pick a favorite.. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Seeing my friends, eating good food.. Happy things?
What are your top five pet peeves? - People not taking "no" for an answer when I _clearly_ tell them "no". When people do things that annoy you, purposely and continuously. People continually telling me how horrible something I did was, when I understand what I've done and am really sorry. Teasing (it depends who teases, I guess). Arguing.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Spending the day with my friend (if it's with him then it doesn't matter what I do) :kitteh:
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Conflicted.
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Somewhat
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------



## FindingNirvana

Hi, my name is Carson, I have no idea if I am even doing this right, this is the first time I have been here. 

* Male/Female/Trans? Born female, but consider myself "Gender Fluid" or "Non-Gender"

Born in Los Angeles, CA. As an INFP, I was definitely considered a "freak" while growing up. Now live in Las Vegas, still not a very INFP friendly city, but my spouse doesn't want to live anywhere that would be more INFP friendly : (

Age - I'm 54, look 75; and act somewhere between 12 and 19. I think I was pretty lucky, because I didn't officially "grow up" until my beloved father died when I was 51. All kinds of responsibility hit me at that time, and I had to grow up pretty fast. 

I am a very very strong INFP. I have always tested as INFP. I seriously thought there was something wrong with me and have been on anti-depressants and in therapy since I was 16, I have never fit in, and when I found out about this two years ago, it really changed my life. I am more accepting of myself, understand why I am the way I am, and am much happier. I feel very blessed to be an INFP.



I love being around my best friend, who is also an INFP. I love her quirkiness, no one else understands her. We have so much fun together. I don't like being around 99.9 of the population, but I really don't like being around any "E" personalities. They exhaust me.

I am a former civil service employee, but I am considered 'disabled' due to Major Depressive Disorder. I was an over-achiever in college and my major was Sociology. If I had to do it again, I would get a degree in Social Work or Music. My absolute dream job would be classical guitarist.






* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum - I am quirky, I dress very strange, I am emotional, caring, too sympathetic. I live in the most bizarre fantasy world where all my happiness is located. I really hope to meet other INFP's who understand.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Don't play with toys!
Do you collect anything? *Starbuck's cups from various places I have visited*
What are your phobias? *People and heights*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Vegan Tacos*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Guitar*
What are your top five pet peeves? *1. people, especially those who talk too much. 2. social events 3. animal cruelty 4. religion 5. some of my family*
What would a perfect day be like for you?* Being with my husband on vacation*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *VEGAN, all the way*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls NAY
The Death Penalty Depends
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good NAY
Destiny YAY
Done drugs YAY
Kissed in the rain YAY
Re-reading a good book YAY


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Call me Roar, it's my real name (means honor in old Norse)

** Male/Female/Trans?*

Male

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

Born in a small town named Bø i Vesterålen (northern Norway) and I currently live there too. I have traveled around the world, lived in several big cities in Norway, lived for a time in England (Plymouth) and Dublin (Ireland). Very difficult to decide which story to choose, so I will pass on that for now..

_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
Probably South Korea because it has been on my bucket list for a long time. Though I would not say no going back to China, the USA and Plymouth.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I tend to think like an old person, most people that meet me think I'm in my late-30s while I'm 28. My friends know differently because I can be very young at mind too in the right situation. In general I have been told that I am "wise beyond my years" and that I "have an old soul".



*Personal(ity)*

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
INTJ. Haven't been reading too much, though I am looking forward to read more.


_* What type do you usually test as?_
INTJ, always, with every aspect heavy favored towards INTJ vs ESFP

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I haven't given that too much thought. How I like being around people heavily depends on my mood and thoughts, not on other people directly. 

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_

N/A

*Occupation*

_* Employed or Unemployed?_
Employed

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
Specialized IT college in Norway. Do not have a major in the same way due to the specialization.

_What is your dream job?_
I am creating it.

*About You*

Describing myself here is as equally difficult as job interviews. Questions about what my strong and weak points are. I hate describing myself in any way because I see it as limiting. I strive for being limitless and free, to improve and explore. I am all and nothing, and everything in between. 

It's something that has been ingrained since I was a child. I've had some issues with illness for a while, that also drew a heavy toll on me, which felt like prison for a long time. Never again. 

*Other*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Lego!

Do you collect anything? - I'll go with experiences

What are your phobias? - Not exploring enough

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Gelato, and coffee. And cinnamon buns. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Real connections with people

What are your top five pet peeves? 
1: Extreme lack of thought when speaking
2: Fear
3: Lack of clear communication
4: Disregard for time (appointments)
5: People listening with the intent to reply, not to understand

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Waking up to the sunrise. Have a coffee and gelato on the veranda. Sitting there in the sun while I enjoy the freshly grounded and brewed java, Kenyan, dark roast with a hint of cherry. I look up into the sun, feeling its warmth glaze my face, as the cool wind blows gently, a breeze that is neither too cold, nor hot. Just perfect.

My imaginary other half, with long hair and piercing eyes, just slightly shorter than me, lays at my side. Brushing through my hair, giving me a kiss. Takes my hand as we are going for a morning walk. The scenery with its green lush forest, blue lakes and a puffy cloud here and there on the sky, is enthralling. Spellbound by nature's beauty we walk to the beach, just short of 400 yards from our cabin. No shoes, hand in hand, wearing just swim gear, we gently walk into the ocean step by step. 

I think I'll stop there because I will just write too much for this story to continue.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - A variety, I live within the paleo diet.


*Other*

God and Souls - First nay, then yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay (maturity and wisdom is not correlated with age)
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Yay 
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Yay^10


----------



## Sad_Panda

*Personal*
* Name: Sad_Panda or Dan.
* Gender: Male
* Location: Western New York
* Age: 33. And whether or not I act it depends largely on who I'm around.

*Personality*
* Myers-Briggs: INTP
* Test As: INTP (To the point where I start wondering if they've become prescriptive rather than descriptive for me. And the fact that I think about it is probably verification that the test is accurate. It's a vicious circle  )
* Favourite/Least Favourite Types: I don't really have much experience figuring out what other people's types are. But since Jar Jar was listed as an ESFJ on that Star Wars Personality Type image, I'll go with them as least favourite. I can't stand Jar Jar Binks.

*Occupation*
* Employment: Employed as IT Desktop Technician
* College: Associates in Computer Information Systems, Bachelors of Information Technology (Networking)
* Dream Job: Someone to pay me to look up stuff that interests me.

*About Me*
* I am terrible at describing myself. I never know what to say and I overthink things to death. I enjoy reading a wide variety of things, although I tend to hover in the fantasy side of things. I tend to collect interests, and leave them by the wayside when I get bored of them, until I inevitably come back around to them. I'm a skeptic. Politically, I'm a godless liberal progressive. Not sure what else to say.
* What I hope to get out of this...I'm not sure, exactly. To meet people, I suppose, and have some interesting conversations. I've been in a 'know thyself' stage as of late, due in part to intellectual curiosity and that I'm not happy with where I'm currently at in life.

*Other*
* Favourite section of the toy store used to be the action figures, but the quality went down the toilet years ago. I'll go with the Lego section, even though they're horrendously overpriced.
* I collect books, movies, and Marvin the Martian memorabilia.
* Phobias...just of the existential variety, really. And heights, if there's no barrier (or an inadequate one) between me and the fall.
* Favourite Food: Ravioli, sausage and cheese mixed, with customized spaghetti sauce. I start with store brand stuff, and add herbs and spices, mushrooms, peppers. Favorite junk food is Cheezits, and candy is Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.
* The jollies? Irony, groan-worthy puns, Monty Python, and winning arguments when I know nothing about what's being discussed.
* Pet peeves: Stupidity, obnoxious optimism, other drivers, poor grammar, and noises that break your concentration.
* Perfect day: 65, overcast, with a very light, warm breeze. And an as-yet-to-be-discovered person to enjoy the day with.
* Food preference: Omnivorism

*Other Other*
* God/Souls - Nay to the first, and nay in the way most people use the term for the second.
* Death Penalty - No
* Premarital Sex - Sure
* People are inherently good - Most people, sure.
* Destiny - Undecided.
* Done drugs - Just alcohol.
* Kissed in the rain - Nope. Wouldn't mind at all, but hasn't happened (yet).
* Re-reading a good book - Absolutely.


----------



## Count Falco

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?Let's stick with Count Falco or Hawk. According to google translate, falco is Italian for hawk.
- Any nicknames?see above

* Male/Female/Trans? 54 yr old male. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Tacoma Where do you live today? Texas Any interesting story behind that? Not really, Air Force brat.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Australia, always wanted to see an Tasmain devil.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 
54 and have been told I'm an old soul since a youth.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, about 6 mns.

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have found all types can be equally pleasent and annoying. Been married to infj for 26 yrs. So let's say infj is my favorite

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? N/a
Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed in government work for 20 yrs.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
B.S. In Econ.
What is your dream job?retirement 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
I would've described myself as an old curmudgeon until a rabbit trail brought me to an online Myers-Briggs personality test. Intj fits perfect. I also discovered why people exhaust me so. I hope to learn more about mine and other personality types by being on here.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Pool

Do you collect anything? Pencil etchings

What are your phobias? Nope

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Big Bang Theory

What are your top five pet peeves? Traffic, rudeness, illogical decisions, & being misunderstood as upset when just deep in thought ( ie intj death glare). Sorry could only think of 4. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? Wife and I rainy day and nothing to do but read and enjoying each other.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat!!!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty yay
Premarital Sex n/a
People are inherently good nay
Destiny nay
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain yay!!!
Re-reading a good book Oh yay


----------



## Kayn

Personal ~

* Name - I guess Kayn is fine. It's pronounced like Kane, but spelled as an abbreviation for Kathryn, Ka'yn, get it?
-Nicknames: Bug, Bee, B

* Male/Female/Trans? Genderqueer, I prefer male pronouns. If I could do hormone therapy I would go so far as to call myself trans, but since I can't right now, I'm a purist and the fact I am still physically female prevents me from rationally introducing myself as something other. So internet-world, I would ask I be referred to as male. Thanks 

Location - Born in Oklahoma. Live in Athens, Georgia now. I want to visit Australia, but I'm excited to see Belize in a few months with my family, woot!

Age - I'm 21, but all my friends are older except my oldest friend, if you get me haha. Most people think I am 3-5 years older than I am, and I consider myself mature. My parents always treated my like a rational adult, even when I was little, so though I am a child at heart, I know when it's appropriate to act like one.




Personal(ity) ~

* ENTP. Ever since my mom got obsessed, I've had to hear about it every day I see her. It's a great conversation though, and I never get tired of it. I guess 4 years now.

* INTP. I always test as an introvert because I have a lot of misanthropic tendencies.

* Despite my dislike for them in fiction, my best friends are INFP, ISFJ, or INFJ. Apparently I'm just compatible to those types. F's drive me crazy, but I guess I need them in my life because I am such a strong T, and I end up loving those people to death anyway.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I've taken some non-professional tests for narcissism, psychopathy, and machiavellism, and thankfully I was just under the you-should-worry line haha.


Occupation ~

* Employed

What is your education? In college, Fisheries and Wildlife dual area of emphasis at Warnell School of Forestry and Natural Resources.

What is your dream job? To open a coffee shop and bring my pets to work.


About You ~

I love to argue, but only so long as it continues towards the ultimate goal of higher understanding. I do not like parties, dancing, or large groups. I am fairly misanthropic, general dislike of people. I consider myself a superior example of humanity and therefore find most people not worth my time. It's a character flaw, I know. I have been described by my friends as "complex," "an ass," "surprisingly callous yet paradoxically capable of incredible deep love," "hilarious," and "talented." Now that I sound like a terrible RomCom, I will add that I unfortunately got the artsy side of being a successful ENTP rather than the cool techno-inventor side. I hate mincing words and I OFTEN offend people. I rarely if ever mean anything personally; I state facts and observations and the conclusions I've drawn from them. Truth is my main drive, and second is freedom. I am very observant, and apparently annoyingly so to my friends. I am asexual and interested in women more than men, though I can appreciate the attractiveness of both. No touchy unless you are my mom or dad. I love SciFi and parrots.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
Do you collect anything? Parrot things
What are your phobias? Needles, Bees, skin-on-skin contact
Describe your favourite food until you drool. No thanks.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Parrots, aliens (is there a typo in this question?), robots
What are your top five pet peeves? Comic Sans, rap music, bad English for a native English speaker, Mary-Sues in fiction, hypocrisy
What would a perfect day be like for you? Coffee with my mom, lunch with my dad, Dragon*Con with my friends.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Anything but cheese, peppers, turkey, or tuna.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - yea
Premarital Sex - who cares
People are inherently good - people aren't inherently anything but chaotic
Destiny - this is a circular question, but I guess no
Done drugs - never no no no no
Kissed in the rain - no physical contact please
Re-reading a good book - Watership Down, yes


----------



## Zayel

@*Gruvian*: Your avatar picture... Gave me nearly a heart attack XD


----------



## SkittlesButterface

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Skittles

* Male/Female/Trans?
Girly-girl.
*
*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP! Been researching for just a couple months :3

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP everytime.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I'm typically drawn to ENFP, cause they're nice and always have something to say and I like to listen :3 But I can get along with anyone ^3^ 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I got 6w7 for Enneagram, and IEI for Socionics :3

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed ^3^

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Didn't go to college; went to school for professional makeup artistry.

What is your dream job?
I really wanna be a singer.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Everything I appear to be on the outside, I most likely am not on the inside. People automatically view me as very confident and fearless because of the fabulousness of my wardrobe and crazy hair and experimental makeup, but truthfully, I have very little self esteem, and believe I'm inferior to just about everyone. I believe I'm always at fault; always to blame. Sometimes I feel under appreciated; usually I feel like I deserve to feel under appreciated. I'm a very slow thinker, and this leads me to be very hard on myself; I consider myself to be rather stupid. I don't voice my opinions well. I have a quiet, gentle soul. When I sing, however, I lose all inhibitions. Giving a speech for thousands of people is something I most likely would never be able to do, though I have no problem with the prospect of singing for thousands, even millions of people, and will get up on stage to sing any chance I can get.
I hope that this forum can help me gain an appreciation for myself :3 Also, I like to meet new people ^3^


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?Stuffed animals. And anything that makes noise or lights up. Or anything soft. Or sparkly.

Do you collect anything? Business cards and tutus. 

What are your phobias? Scoleciphobia; fear of worms. Rainy days give me panic attacks, especially at night when it's hard to make out where they are. I've annoyed my husband by literally screaming as a result of seeing one that I initially didn't realize was there...and asking him to carry me when there's lots out <.< It's kinda sad, really.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Sweet food <3 Cupcakes with lots of frosting, especially peanut butter frosting, rich black forest cake with lots of cherry filling, homemade cherry pie, fudgy brownies with tonnes of icing sugar chocolate frosting and chocolate chips, key lime pie, fruit tarts piled high with sugared strawberries and bananas and kiwis, COTTON CANDY 8D Italian food is good too  

Some of the things that you give you jollies? "Jollies"...tehe  Singing, when I actually finish artwork, photo shoots, playing with fancy makeup. Being outside when it's really nice out. Certainly not when the city you live in doesn't know/care that it's May and there's a snowstorm outside =_=

What are your top five pet peeves? 
-The sound of people chewing. Not exaggerated, open-mouthed, cow-like chewing; just normal, regular, civilized chewing. The sound makes me want to rip my ears off. And I so badly want to tell people to STOP CHEWING THEIR FOOD, but that would be psychotic.
-When people who don't live in my home act like they live in my home, i.e. reorganizing, cleaning of any kind, feeding my cats when I'm there, etc.
-When I'm sitting by myself on the bus or waiting for the bus and random people start talking to me. Can't they see I'm already having a conversation with myself?
-When someone asks me to explain something to them, but then constantly interrupts everything I say.
-When someone explains something to me, but repeats themselves over and over AND OVER again. Like I didn't get it the first time. I'm slow, but not that slow. 

What would a perfect day be like for you?Any day in which it's just my husband and I and nobody else, and it's super beautiful out so we just walk around, go to shops, go to lunch...those are the best days ever 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?I love veggies and fruits, but I also love meat waaay too much to ever be a vegetarian.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Nay for me, though I don't judge those who do.
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay. But not the kind of drugs most people seem to think I do <.< I'm kinda scared of most drugs cause of my crazy vivid imagination.
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book ...Half yay.*


----------



## Polexia

@SkittlesButterface I read this on Tapatalk and didn't realize that you used all those colors until I saw it on the computer just now.  Magnificent!


----------



## SkittlesButterface

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> @SkittlesButterface I read this on Tapatalk and didn't realize that you used all those colors until I saw it on the computer just now.  Magnificent!


Haha thanks


----------



## Little Feather

*
Personal ~*

* *Nicknames?* Feather
I got some other nicknames but they are more private! Hehe

* *Male/Female/Trans? *
BOAT! (What? It isn't an answer?) 

*Location *- Born in France, stayed in France. Don't be too mean if I make some mistakes...

*Age *- 21 and I think I act my age! Young and full of hopes! (Even if I tend to destroy my own hopes...) :shocked:


*

Personal(ity) ~
*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP, and I started to get interested in it like, one year ago?
*
* What type do you usually test as?*
INFP

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't have any. I assume you can find "good" and "bad" in any type.



*Occupation ~
*
* *Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed, sadly.

*What is your education?* Uh, I studied litterature and got what some of you call the high school diploma. Nothing more.
*
What is your dream job?*
I'd like to be an professional illustrator! Or an Art director.

*
About You ~*
Hm, where to start? 
A lot of people say I'm a dreamer, (which was true when I was younger...) but I'm in some kind of complicated part of my life so it's kind of hard to put words on what I am... (INFP will probably know what I am talking about!)
I like to keep myself busy with a lot of different things (bugs, small objects, crafting) 
I'm a friendly person. But which is also full of contradictions. And very introverted. Somehow.
But I like to discover new horizons!

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Hm...Little things! Figurines, things like that.
*
Do you collect anything?*
Hm... CDs,and also fancy instruments!
*
What are your phobias?*
Thanatophobia... I somehow gained that thanks to the beginning of the "complicated part of my life" I talked about earlier... 

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Blinis with double cream and pink shinny salmon. *start drooling on keyboard* Woops!

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Feathers! And arts...

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People that are convinced that you lie when you give them your complete trust...
Violence... 
A lot of my pet peeves are related to trust/violence actyally

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Discovering new things with my friends/siblings!

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Vegetarian diet I suppose.


*Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls * Hm nay. Sadly.

*The Death Penalty* No!

*Premarital Sex* Good question

*People are inherently good* Yay!

*Destiny*Wut?

*Done drugs* Nay

*Kissed in the rain* Nay

*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## lue

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Lue
- Any nicknames? Nah

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Originally from Cincinnati, OH. As of now, I'm in Cleveland, TN. If I could get up and go, I'd be in New York, I've lived there before and it's the only place that felt like home.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ, about two years, maybe a year and a half. 

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ, INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? No preference. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram: 9w1 sx/sp



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Painter

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. MFA in acting/theatre.

What is your dream job? Painter


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I haven't been in one in so long, can't remember.
Do you collect anything? Nope. 
What are your phobias? None. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool: I could eat sushi all day and every day. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm not sure what the jollies are, but I'm guessing things that make my happy. Let's see, good music, a great night out, wine, sushi, running, painting, meeting someone on the same wavelength, water (beach, pool, showers, baths).
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up early, drink coffee, have a cigarette, workout, shower, paint, make dinner, drink wine while sitting outside and staring at the stars, sleep.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay
The Death Penalty-Nay
Premarital Sex- Eh
People are inherently good-Eh
Destiny-Eh
Done drugs- Just weed
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## SolaVirtus

Personal ~

* Sol... or anything else for that matter.


* Male

Location - Born and raised in Texas, USA.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would want to go back to the Caribbean. The combination of the waves and the rum make for some fun times.

Age - 35. At times I act my age, but my friends think I act like an old man. They always ask, "Why so serious?"

Personal(ity) ~

* ENTP I have done a little bit of research into MBTI every now and then for over 15 years. I have never done any serious research on the subject though.

* I don't really have problems with any one type. I try to give everyone their own rope. If they choose to hang themselves with it, that is their problem, not mine.

Enneargram I am an 8w7. 



Occupation ~

* Contracts and Finance. (I hate my job, but I am really good at it)

I have a degree in Business Administration, and a degree in Aerospace Maintenance Technology

What is your dream job? I want to be an astronaut and explore the universe, unfortunately the technology isn't quite there yet.

About You ~

I am very aware of most of my strengths and weaknesses. Some people say that I am arrogant, but I tend to believe that it is more confident since I know what my true abilities are. If I don't think I can do something, I will usually let you know before I attempt to do it anyway. You can't grow if you don't push your limits.

As for the why I am here part, a friend showed me the website, and it looked interesting.

Other ~

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Before I answer this question, I would have you define "toy store".

Do you collect anything? I collect hobbies. Currently my favorite is leather working.
What are your phobias? If by phobia you refer to the definition of irrational fear or hatred of a thing or situation, then I have none. All my fears and hatreds are completely rational.

Describe your favorite food until you drool. If it contains cheese, bacon, or pasta then you can be fairly sure that it is on my list. If it contains all three, then I am sold.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? If you want to know that kind of information you are either going to have to get to know me better or get me drunk.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Every day is a perfect day, it is all in what you do with it. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat. I am not saying I won't eat rabbit food. I will. I just prefer meat. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes
The Death Penalty - Yes
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Mostly, Yes
Destiny - No
Done drugs - Only alcohol and tobacco
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book - Yes, but only after I finish reading all the other good books I have lined up. At this rate, it will probably be several years.


----------



## Burnfire

What do you preferred to be called? Burnfire
- Any nicknames? Bernie, Bernabear, Burnfire


* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ESTP and I don't remember how long  

* What type do you usually test as? ESTP, once I tested as ENFP though

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like everyone usually, but my least favorite to be around are probably INFJs, and my favorite have to be either ENFPs or INTPs

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Well, I am social to the max, extremely hyper, very manipulative, pretty rude and insensitive and people always tell me that I am psychotic and that I have no heart. I am overall friendly though, I just can be a big jerk, yet I have all of the friends in the world.


----------



## misfitMooncalf

*Personal*

*Name?* 
Names are kind of complicated for me? You can call me misfitMooncalf, or MM.

*Any nicknames?* 
Well. I'm considering constructing a language that I can name myself in, and maybe use to describe other parts of my identity that I can't seem to fit into English. So if I do manage to get a name out of that, I'll let you folks know.

*Male/Female/Nonbinary?*
Okay, so. I'm feminine-leaning genderqueer some of the time, and I think genderless the rest of the time? Gender is hard.

*Location?* I was born in New England and I've lived here all my life.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Ireland, I think. Because both sides of my family originated there, and because it's strongly tied to my spiritual beliefs.

*How old are you?* 
20, but I'll be 21 in four days.

*Do you think you act your age?* 
Not really. I kind of still act like an irresponsible teenager, but I'm working on that.

*Personal(ity)*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP! I've had an interest in personality theory for years, but I've never made it a priority to learn about before.

*What type do you usually test as?*
Nearly always INFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
It seems like I've been drawn to INFPs all my life, without realizing they were INFPs. (I base this on my love for famous INFPs- or probable INFPs- like Tori Amos, Florence Welch, and Fiona Apple.) I don't think I have a least favorite type.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram Type 4 (The Individualist).

*Occupation*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Miserably employed as a cashier.

*What is your education?*
I'm taking online courses to earn an Early Childhood Education Associate's Degree.

*What is your dream job?*
Probably teaching children. But because I know how much screwed-up school systems can hurt students, I think I'd also have to be working to change them from the better on a larger scale than just my own classes.

*About You*

I'm a writer who needs to write more, and a pretty reserved but very warm person. Writing about myself is one of my least favorite things to do. I'm neurodivergent in a whole host of ways, and you'll most likely find me odd. Ideally what I'd like to get out of this forum is a friend or two. Someone who accepts me and understands me a little, and someone I can really connect with.

*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* 
Wherever I can buy someone a little present.
*Do you collect anything?* 
Scrawled-on scraps of paper in my pockets, if that counts.
*What are your phobias?* 
Ew, veins. And I have social anxiety, so there are a few that go along with that. Also anything bad suddenly happening to people I care about, and the thought of being in the process of dying/being killed without being able to stop it or lose consciousness.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Kitties, especially when they decide to cuddle with me. Compliments about my hair and/or writing. People who get me. People who like me. A good story, in any format.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and souls?* 
Yay, only God _and_ Goddess.
*The Death penalty?* 
Nay. Gross.
*Premarital sex?* 
Yay. Just stay safe and consensual, everyone.
*People are inherently good?* 
I'm not sure. I think there _is_ inherent good in everyone, at least.
*Destiny?* 
Not really? I think our lives are given guidance by greater forces, but we kind of have to be in tune with those forces and open to that guidance for it to make any difference. And we have the choice to ignore that guidance.
*Done drugs?* 
Not unless you count caffeine.
*Kissed in the rain?* 
Only in my daydreams.
*Re-reading a good book?* 
Maybe, after a long enough time has passed.


----------



## misfitMooncalf

@The Stargazing Audiophile Hello, other genderqueer INFP!


----------



## The Stargazing Audiophile

Hello!roud:


----------



## densaugeo

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Rebecka

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female ♀

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*
Born in Sweden, live in Sweden. I'd go to San Francisco since I miss it loads, I was there last summer.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
14, but eh, I guess you could say I act a bit older. At least, I hope so.



Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTJ, I think. I've heard about it quite some time ago, but it's kind of lately that I've started getting more into it.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't know. I'm not very good at reading people's types, and I don't really ask. My best friend tested as INTP, though.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*
Haven't taken any.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
In school.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Still in school.

*What is your dream job?*
This is hard, oh god. I would love to work with science or maths, preferably science though, or maybe as a doctor of some kind. But then again, I wouldn't say no to a modelling career or being a musician.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm intelligent and sort of confident, I love people with whom you can have good discussions and are smart. I'm sort of lazy, which I hope is due to my depression. I'm working on it.

Also, radical feminist. ♀

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Dolls of various kinds, like, Barbies and stuff. Not fancy porcelain ones.

*Do you collect anything?*
Witty come-backs to use, maybe. No. I don't know.

*What are your phobias?*
No actual phobias, but spiders aren't my faves.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
chcCOCOALTE WITH COFFEFE AND ADNAND ND tHE CONSISTENCY IS GORGEOUS AND NOT FLOUR-Y LIKE AT VARIOSU COFFEE SHSOP AND ERERYTHIGN IS GLORIOSU

Eh, I'm passionate about chocolate cake.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I like to eat vegetarian meals a lot, but I currently don't plan on becoming a vegetarian, since a diet change would probably lead me to thinking a lot about food which would lead to bad things.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Hell yes, as long as it's consensual.
People are inherently good - Nah? I don't know.
Destiny - No
Done drugs - Nah son, I'm 14.
Kissed in the rain - Nope.
Re-reading a good book - It'd have to be damn good.


----------



## lightwing

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*Tony*

* Male/Female/Trans?

*Male
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Cianciana, Sicily - my family name immigrated from there around 1900, I'm curious what it's like there and why they might have left to come to the states*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*36 - I probably act older than my age, except when I'm at home*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*ISTJ - year or two though I don't really read books so I'm way behind in knowledge on the topic.*

* What type do you usually test as?

*ISTJ though I've gotten ISTP as well*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*I don't know enough yet about personality type theory to identify specific ones. In plain english, overly optimistic, bubbly, fluffy and pushy people.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Taken them, not sure what it all means very well, but 6w5*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*Associates Degree - Computer Network Systems*

What is your dream job?

*One where I can do what I want when I want with no pressure or deadlines.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I'm a pretty quiet easy going guy and pretty much keep to myself. I don't have a lot of friends and I'm ok with that. Mostly I just chill at home with the wife and kids when I'm not working. I suspect that other people see me as standoffish and anti-social, though that's not true. I'm just not comfortable around people until I get to know you and if the getting to know you is left up to me, likely it'll never happen.
What do I hope to get out of this? I don't really know. I supposed I wanted to get to know myself better, which being here has helped. Maybe make a friend or two, someone to talk to once in a while who understands the way I am.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

*Action figures, legos*

Do you collect anything?

*I try not to. Swords, foreign coins, odds and ends that intrigue me.*

What are your phobias?

*emetophobia, probably some social anxiety*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

*Food is a bad topic for me. I have digestive issues that at time make me wish I could just stop eating. I like dark chocolate though...drooling already.*

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

*Discovering a paradox in my own mind. Getting a desire to build something, actually being able to do it, and having it turn out somewhat close to what I imagined. Off beat humor.*

What are your top five pet peeves?

*Not respecting my personal space. Not keeping your word. Not picking up after yourself. Crooked floor carpets/mats. Paper towels put in the dispenser upside down.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?

*Completely free to go for a walk in the woods or spend time alone or with the person/people I choose doing something I enjoy.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

*Meat*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *- Yay
*The Death Penalty* - Yay
*Premarital Sex* - Nay
*People are inherently good* - Nay
*Destiny* - Nay
*Done drugs* - Nay
*Kissed in the rain* - Sounds fun...added to bucket list.
*Re-reading a good book* - Nay​


----------



## mercury

*Personal ~*

** Name:* 
Annie. That's my real name.

** Male/Female/Trans:* 
Female.

*Location: Where were you originally born? *
I was born in China, and moved to Australia when I was three, which is where I am now.

-* If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Eh, probably Sydney, considering it's got that college I want to get into. But New York City is more preferable, though the colleges don't have government funding which means I'll have to do an overseas degree. But otherwise, I like the excitement and rapid change of a large place- plenty of interesting people to go around.

_*Personal(ity) ~*_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ENTJ and I have been reading on myer briggs types for more or less a year.

** What type do you usually test as?*
ENTJ. Occasionally ESTJ. 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Mm, probably an ISFP, which is rather ironic, considering the primary functions are my complete opposites. Some sites say ENTJs are most compatible with ENTPs, or INTJs, but I find the 'introverted, keep to yourself and silently fantasize all kinds of ridiculous possibilities' to be awfully idealistic and... unacheivable. I have a few ENTP friends, but the one I'm closest to- who has the more obvious J- to be not efficient enough _or_ powerfully persuasive enough for my arrogantly high standards. I haven't met any other ENTJs, which is a shame but understandable, as they'll probably pop out more when I go to higher education.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Ennegram: 3w4 8w7 6w5


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed- student.

What is your dream job?
Creative director or CEO.


*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am a bold and opinionated individual, though often described by friends as 'emotionless', due to the fact my tone is frequently unintentionally sarcastic or bored. I'm a bit of an adrenaline junkie- I enjoy debating for the rush, although I dislike the way you have to take turns to argue back at the opposition. I like poetry (Baudelaire, Clementine von Radics), white tea that is as pure as possible, playing viola and writing. I'm pretty arrogant and sassy, but this is considering I have been right for a long time and there aren't many times I've been challenged. I don't take many things personally, which annoys when others does during debating. No one understands my jokes. I get lonely sometimes. I like Supernatural. 



*Other ~*


*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People jumping to conclusions, emotionally needy people and stuck up children online.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Being able to find the perfect book which has everything I've ever wanted (blurb, cover, characterization, symbolism, abstractness, quotes) and hiking up to some unknown place, setting up a tent and reading it until the sunlight fades and you can see the stars under all the pollution and idiocy. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Yay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay


----------



## ai.tran.75

*ppp*

.



Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? Ai
- Any nicknames? love,

*** Male/Female/Trans?female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born and raise in northern california, pretty much been here my whole life- I wish to move out someday to the east coast perhaps 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? the Pere Lachaise cemetary in Paris, so I could leave roses to the graves of Moliere, Chopin, Jim Morrison and a kiss behind for Oscar Wilde grave- i love the idea of how they are buried beneath me


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 28 , I never thought much about this but I think I act my age, at time more mature at time not as much - depending on whom I am dealing with, for the most part yes - I act my age



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP- a while 

*** What type do you usually test as? enfp, iee, type 2w1

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? favorite- people who are charismatic and easy to talk to
least favorite- needy people or people who are overly demonstrative 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~ paralegal secretary/ freelance columnist

*** Employed or Unemployed?emplpyed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I have a BA in Political Science minoring in theather (weird combination I know)

What is your dream job? being a playwright or a stage actor 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am lost within my imagination most of the when I am alone or when I close my eyes and listen to a song that I love. I love being alone just as much as how i like to spend time with others. A lot of time peope mistaken me for an introvert because Im always lost within thoughts and enjoy being alone so much- but to me Im an extrovert because although I love my me time, I love spending with love ones more much more
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the coloring book section or stationary section- when I was younger the stationary section and Barbies- I loved barbies
Do you collect anything?candles, vintage postcards, dvds, novels, books -hats, sun glasses, pens- yes many things
What are your phobias? loud sudden noises i suppose?
Describe your favourite food until you drool. vanilla souffle so soft and fluffy with just the right amount of sweetness, each bite is like biting into warm fluffy clouds that just melts into you mouth with every bite
What are your top five pet peeves? uncleaned toilet, people who are overly conservative, loud arguments, being judged upon, being tied down
What would a perfect day be like for you? perfect day would involve magical powers and surprises with my close friends and love ones
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls uh
The Death Penalty no
Premarital Sex dont care
People are inherently good always
Destiny course
Done drugs many- just had some benadryl earlier
Kissed in the rain dont wanna get sick
Re-reading a good book over and over again​


----------



## Jane Doe

*Personal ~*

_Name:_ Jessica, but people can call me Jess ou JJ (I always liked JJ, but no one ever calls me that. What a shame!). I'm a woman. I'm from a city called Curitiba, capital of the state of Parana in Brazil.

_Where would you go:_ If I could go anywhere I would go to the mountains. I lived in Colorado, USA for a bit and it was drop dead gorgeous. I could totally see myself there again. I also have a special love towards New Zealand. 

_Age:_ At the moment I'm 22, turning 23 in May. I used to act like waaaaaay more mature than I was, but it was all pretend. Now I act like a total dork and I'm pretty happy with it. :B

*Personality*

I'm an ENFP. For ages I struggled to find out if I was an INFP or an INFJ. Well... I'm neither. I'm just a really shy ENFP. Since finding that out I'm pretty happy in understanding my true self... It was really refreshing to "find out" I was an extrovert and not an introvert. When I used to try to test me out (at least in the last year) I would go either as an INFP or ENFP, that made me study about personality. I don't study much about enneagram but I'm a type 4. I'm more of a 4w3, but I also relate with 4w5 a lot. I don't understand socionics. Hahahahaha. If someone could help me out with that that would be awesome!

I like most people. The thing about me is that I'm just really shy that's a bad thing... I really need that interaction with people to recharge, but I'm too shy and have social anxiety to talk to people, but as I get to know people I just relax and make really good friends (I'm the type of person to have long term friendship).

*Occupation*

I'm currently working at a natural pharmacy (I work with essential oils and phytotherapy). In August I'm leaving my job to start my Pharmacy major.

My dream job is to work as a researcher in ethnopharmacology/ethnobotany, but I know that's not gonna happen. Hahaha. So anything with phytotherapy would be great. Maybe having my own pharmacy store or go back to my soon-to-be old job. And restart my life.

*Other ~*


_What is your favorite section at the toy-store?_ My favorite is the board game section and the stuffed animal section. I mean, 'cmon, those cute animals need some loving. 

_Do you collect anything?_ Hm... Not really. I collect incense now and essential oil. I like having things that smell good.

_What are your phobias? _I'm really afraid of stop breathing. I don't know how to swim because of that. I don't like taking my meds because of this. I just think the pill wont go down and I'm choke myself. It's a really weird phobia.
_
Describe your favorite food until you drool _- Man... I just like a lot of salad. Hahaha. I can't eat things without salad. I'm not a vegetarian or anything, I still eat meat, but man... I just love some salad. 

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ When I have my friends around and when I'm working. Maybe I'm a bit workaholic, but I do love my job.

_What are your top five pet peeves? _
1. I'm utopic. And it sucks. 
2. People who are overly conservative
3. People messing on my stuff/going into my bedroom. Man, I get really angry.
4. Extremely loud people. 
5. Toilet paper put "the wrong way". 

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ Staying with my friends at the park on a sunny day just laughing and eating ice cream.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Veggie. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Yes. There are a lot of things we just don't know about.
The Death Penalty - Nope. No way.
Premarital Sex - Yep. It depends on the two people involved. 
People are inherently good - Yep. It's kind of a curse.
Destiny - Yep. And destiny has been really good for me
Done drugs - Just alcohol
Kissed in the rain - Nope. Hahaha. That's a bit sad. But I kissed on a snowy day, does it count? 
Re-reading a good book - Oh yes! So many times!

Nice meeting you guys! :]


----------



## jdollie

** Name
*
Jane, or Jane Doe among my EMS friends

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location * 
Born in Florida, live in Florida, I lived in Wisconsin for a small time when I was in the toddler years... If I could I would move out of the States.

*Age *
26 but I act like a grandma when I'm not entertaining new found friends



*Personal(ity)*
INTP,
Typed INTP for six years now with only percentage changes.
Every type has their positives and I generally search for the positive in people.


*Occupation* 
Paramedic with a rural EMS. I'm working on pursing a Professional Licensed Counselor degree, five year plan starting this fall.


*About You* 
I'm generally a quiet person when the other person is quiet, but I don't mind striking up conversations and I'm not that bad socially  I like to hang out with different people and keep things copacetic. 

*Other* 
I don't like toys... so no favorite section in a toy-store besides whatever my son is interested in, which is usually building type toys.

I use to collect tea pots, only have two left in my collection and would love to acquire more... they're just precious :}

I have not recognized any of my phobias as of yet, but I'm sure something will get me sooner or later.

I like to describe my favorite meal as what I would have as my last meal as blackened salmon with wild rice and sweat peas....

I get my jollies from watching people interact socially and cycling anti-socially. 

I have not identified any pet peeves as of yet.

Would never become vegetarian, not that I don't care about animals, I just like their flesh better than their life.



*Other Other* ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: eh, nothing has convinced me yet of either.
The Death Penalty: no. people change.
Premarital Sex: duh.
People are inherently good: of course.
Destiny: doesn't make sense.
Done drugs: mmhmm
Kissed in the rain: kissed THE rain mofo
Re-reading a good book: read it, it was good, no need to re-hash old stuff right?


----------



## sassyllama

Hiya  I'm Misty and I'm an INFP, 4w5 (tritype 459) who is currently living in London and has a major My Chemical Romance and Green Day obsession


----------



## Draki

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Draki* *on PerC*
- Any nicknames?
*um... drak ? Don't know... you can give me a nickname if you want ^^*
*My real life nickname is Gerry (it's the french name Geraldine ) if you prefer to call me like that.*


* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female* *(probably with a little male brain, I guess.)*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in Germany and I'm still living in Germany at the moment and sometimes in France. 
I study at two universities in a bilingual course (French-German). **Next year I'll probably study in Lithuania but I don't speak their language at all. That will be funny ^^ I'm pretty interested in cultures. Unfortunately I never really came out of Europe yet. But I'm still young and have a lot of plans for the future.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I actually would like to go to all countries if I could. But well, spontaniously I would probably choose Canada because they speak English and French, my two foreign languages. *

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 23 but I never could relate to others around my age. It's strange but I rather like* *elderly people*. *I have a good friend in France who is 43**. And I really like to discuss things with teachers and professors. I know some who are already retired. I like to discuss politics, religion or other stuff with them, whatever they are experts in. When I was a child I also wanted to watch the news with my parents instead of playing with other children of my age.* *However, I can be very silly and childish, too and then I'm much youger than 23 . I also get constantly told that I look like 15 which is kind of annoying.* *So, sometimes I'm 60 and other times 10, I guess. It also depends with whom I'm talking and if this person is serious or not.*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an INTP and I first heard about MBTI in May 2013. I mistyped myself a few times as INFP and INFJ but I think I got it right now. I decribed my way more detailed in my profile if you are interested. *

* What type do you usually test as?
*I don't really like these tests. I can manipulate them very easily. First I always got INFP because I misunderstood Fi (of course I stick to my values and have feelings of what is right and not!). 
I think at the moment I test as INTP, but like I said I can manipulate them... *

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*At the moment I'm totally fascinated by ENTPs (I only met male ones who are much older than I am, however they have an inner child). My favorite college professor is one and I really like him! They have the same humour as I have and are in general like an extraverted version of myself. They say and do what I'm thinking most of the time. And I also know another person I really like who seems to be an ENTP*. *I like to listen to them* *and they normally don't want close relationships after that. Which is great, you can discuss everything with them and then you go home. No expectations, controlling bahaviour, small talk or other obligations. *
*I like their eyes when they are excited about a topic!* *And they always make me laugh.*

*I don't know about my least favorite type. In socionics I would agree that I love the alpha quadra and dislike the gamma quadra especially the sensors IN THEORY. In MBTI that would be ESFP and ISFP if I'm right. I don't like people who only want profit, money and status, or who are very controlling or demanding or obsessed to follow rules. But they usually don't like me neither, so I just avoid them*. *But I don't think I really "hate" a specific type.* *All people can be interesting and you can learn from everyone, I'm very tolerant.*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I started with MBTI but when I mistyped myself as an INFP for some months,* *I lost interest in it and learned about other personality tests: I turned out as an ennegram 5w4, an |R|cueI in Big 5 and LII-Ne in socionics.* *Which are all typical INTP results.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm a computer science student*. *The special thing about it is that it is mixed with intercultural management and languages (French and English) and it is in France and Germany. So we are a small group of Africans, French and Germans* *who travel between France and Germany** and learn about both cultures and how to work together and accept each other. 
I'm actually very bad at maths and computer science isn't easy at all. I always learned about foreign languages in school. But you don't really get a job with it, so I decided to study computer science (I'm in my 4th semester of the Bachelor now). On the one hand I have a lot of fun learning it and on the other hand I'm not very good at it. Bad marks and so on... **I'm also the only girl there. It's a good place to find other NTs. I love it.
*
What is your dream job?
*Well, I still couldn't figure out what to do. I'm actually pretty interested in IT-Security (which is a lot of Maths...) and I'll start to study cryptography in Lithuania next year. I also really like travelling, other cultures and so on. So my dream job would be to work in the IT-Security field in many different foreign countries  And I'm working towards it.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*Well, I think I already wrote a lot about myself. I'm actually a very reserved girl, hard to know in real life (as I often don't speak at all unless I'm really interested in a topic, instead I keep observing the world around me and ask Why? questions and then I contemplate and so on), I'm most of the time at home* *on the internet or at the university. Learning things makes me happy. I'm not a typical girl. I don't have any girlfriends to be honest. I don't like shopping and so on. I rather play video games with some funny guys. But mostly I really like being alone actually. And then I'm somtimes crazy and travel to a foreign country and throw myself in new situations. I can be very open with people* *then.* *And that are normally the times where I notice that people really like me if I'm so random, funny and outgoing. However I often retreat very quickly to solitude. I don't really need other people in my life.* *But I like to learn from them if they have something interesting to tell / teach, I hope I'll learn a lot more about people and myself in this forum. That's me!*


----------



## Asity

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Asity is good for now.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I was born in Denmark when my parents were on holiday, lived my first year in Zambia, then moved to Indonesia and returned to Denmark when I was 5. For my bachelor degree I moved to the Netherlands and currently I'm living in Madagascar, where I am doing an internship. 
Well, RIGHT NOW I would go to North Madagascar. Overall, I really want to visit Botswana and Namibia, and hopefully will within a reasonable time frame.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 25 years young. Do I act my age? Eh, sometimes I act more maturely and responsibly than some other of my fellow peers, but in other aspects of life my inner child comes out. 

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I don't know my personality type but I hope to find out eventually. I think it might be a useful tool to understand myself, both internally and in relation to others. 
I have always had some interest in psychology, but it's only within last few weeks I have had a small obsession reading about personality theory.

** What type do you usually test as?* 
INTJ. I relate to a lot of the description (and things written in the sub forum), but also don't relate to other parts. I thus made a thread in 'What's my type' and got a completely different suggestion. So, I guess you could say I'm now just CONFUSED  Well, onwards with the reading.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't know enough to start determining someone's type. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I took Big 5 once, but have forgot and I'm currently too lazy to do it again. My enneagram is 5w4.

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
I'm in college.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Tourism Management. Lol, I'm one of few introverts enrolled in this major and I oftentimes ask myself what the hell I'm doing. But my hope is I can use this to travel.

*What is your dream job?*
It's funny because it's not what I'm studying for. Anyway, I always wanted to become a biologist specializing in behavioral ecology, conducting research in some remote area on some species of animal. 
Within tourism, currently it would be to work in national park management. 

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
The dreaded 'Who are you?' question.. Well, I'm someone who spends most of her time alone, inside, in front of a computer screen, reading a book, on the rare occasion drawing although I also much enjoy walking my dog and taking pictures (outside). Sometimes I enjoy having a night out with some friends (acquaintances, for the most part). 
From this forum and the people on it, I hope to learn something about myself and others. 

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Hmm, I don't really visit the toy store anymore, but back in the days I spent a lot of money on Pokemon cards and 'Magic cards', as we called them. 

*Do you collect anything?*
Not anymore. Or, do books count?

*What are your phobias?*
It's not a full blown phobia, but I'm afraid of jelly-fish and will not swim if I have seen even one. I also have a tendency to fear heights.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I like Italian food, especially pasta dishes. And desserts, I'm a complete sucker for desserts :blushed:

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Noisy eaters, habit of spitting everywhere in public, close-mindedness, adults speaking with baby words, using the incorrect tense of a word (in my native language). Not sure it's the top 5, but these are some I could come up with.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Hmm, it's difficult. In my current mood, it would be a quiet, warm place where I could just relax with my book and my laptop, eat some nice food and have a break to go for a long, solitary walk, preferably in a picturesque setting. On another day, it might have been having a theme park to myself (and my chosen company) all day. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I eat both meat and vegetables happily.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - No.
The Death Penalty - No.
Premarital Sex - Yes.
Destiny - No.
Done drugs - Yes, a few.
Kissed in the rain - Yes.
Re-reading a good book - Yes.


----------



## Thorweeps

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Most people just call me Brad
- Any nicknames? Not that I can repeat in polite company.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Small city in MO. Where do you live today? American South, the Carolinas. Any interesting story behind that? Yes, but it's too depressing to tell here.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Portland, OR. I lived there for a long time and loved it; I've missed it every day for 14 years.

Age - How old are you? 42. Do you think you act your age? Yes. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. Some say I was born with an old soul, that I've always seen the world through old eyes. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Kind of like it, actually.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTP and 20 years.

* What type do you usually test as? ISTP on 3 separate occasions. Each test places me more securely in ISTP than the one before.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Very hard to answer. ISTJ is tough for me, due to a personal connection (no offense to ISTJ's, I just had a very toxic relationship with one for a long time).

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? The Enneargram put me somewhere between the Moon and Jupiter, so I tossed it out. The others, I've never heard of.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed as a Lead-Technician in a diesel truck shop. An ISTP mechanic - go figure. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. High school dimploma. Dropped out of a couple of nice Midwestern universities, though.

What is your dream job? Billionaire retiree. I'd love to sit on a beach somewhere and just watch the people go by.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
If one reads the MB description of an ISTP, you will know me well. I hope to get insight and knowledge, as well as some new friends.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? LEGOS, of course.
Do you collect anything? Tools. Lots and lots of tools.
What are your phobias? ISTJ's that have gone over to the Dark Side. Again, no offense. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Indian food. Except biryanis. Can't stand biryanis.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? The English version of jollies? The Canadian? Not a word much used in the US.
What are your top five pet peeves? Disorganized thinking, bad grammar, poor spelling, selfishness and inconsiderate people.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Peace and quiet. No matter what I'm doing or where I am.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Nearly omnivorous. Except seafood. Makes me sick to my stomach.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Nay
The Death Penalty- Ambivalent
Premarital Sex- Sure
People are inherently good- Born inherently selfish 
Destiny- Nay
Done drugs- I plead the 5th amendment
Kissed in the rain- Yup
Re-reading a good book- Have done, many times.


----------



## sirix

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Sirix is fine so Hi 
- Any nicknames? my friend's call me

* Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Yeah ..... mmm.... I am from Czech Republic (from cooler side ;D) so, sorry for my english, grammar and other things (like bad structure of sentences) and still live here. And nope no interesting story

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? I am 17 years old.But I am bit paranoid for my 1st time (as always) so I registered little bit older...sory . I've never really had an irresponsible streak, but I can be incretibly childish too

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I am an INTX. I now but only in MBTI, and i have problem at Si,Ti you know what i mean don't know exactly what is it called more later


* What type do you usually test as? I don't think I've ever tested as anything other than INTP/INTJ/INTX (INTX mostly)

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? i don't particularly have but if i must nominate for my favorite it'll be ENTP and maybe ISTJ and least ENFP (i have 3 bad experiences)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? keys2cognition.com

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************** (26.6)

introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)

extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************** (39.6)

introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************* (33.4)

extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************** (32.7)

introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.5)

extraverted Feeling (Fe) ***** (5.2)

introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************* (24.7)

so i don't know what exactly I am  (it is little uncomfortable) ._.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, I am student don't like jobs but it is necessary so yeah i could use some brigade or job.

What is your education?At the moment I am student on high school (of art) but want go to college and stuff you know and if it is possible can you tell me how education work in your country? I am generally curious

What is your dream job? Some kind of (mad) scientist or psychologist or something interresthing


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am quiet but don't mind being the center of attention once in a while. I'm calm but little bit hyper. I need time to sit back and relax but I also need time to actually do stuff and run around and annoy (or something else) people (mostly if pc or tv or books or information's are disabled) . I like lurking in the shadows but I'll take charge if I have to (mosty because i don't like loud noise and nothing is worst then panicky loud people).



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Lightsabers and Doctor who stuff. 
Do you collect anything? Nope ....yet
What are your phobias? You know even so I am interested in them i have inexplicable fear of insects and when I am in high places i have fear i fall down but... NO fear of heights and then you know normal things like someone burn you, or drown you, someone watching you know normal stuff...
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have favorite food mabe bananas and strawberries they are pretty good
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I don't know maybe stars, new things and...exercise? (for now I'm not exactly the slimest)
What are your top five pet peeves? People who chew with their mouths open and/or chew loudly,loud people, you know this think when you speak and someone else interrupt you, constant clicking,bumpink, etc. noise .
What would a perfect day be like for you? Don't exactly know
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Well, both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yea 50% (I want to be true)
The Death Penalty - Yes and No...depends (but this is not bad too life-long imprisonment after a jail reform)
Premarital Sex - I'm not interested
People are inherently good - It depends 60% no
Destiny - Nope
Done drugs - Nope (but alcohol little bit you know celebrations)
Kissed in the rain - Nope
Re-reading a good book - Nope


----------



## Aquaponics

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
You can call me Hare 

- Any nicknames?
My friends also call me Bee

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Quebec, Canada. Still living there. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I would go to Florida or Hawaii. hot weather + beach + lots of sun = A really happy me!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 17 years old and well, 'age behavior' is a weird concept i don't really grasp it. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I've been reading about the Myers-Briggs for about a year now and I'm still not sure about my type.

* What type do you usually test as?
xNxP or xSxP. Sometimes xxFJ... Oh gosh... 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I love everyone! I love open minded people. My two best friends are ENFJ and ESTP. (and I can't help myself but have a crush on every ExTP guy I encounter.) The only persons I have 'real' troubles with are the 'principles' people (xSFJ and mostly xSTJ), they can be quite cold and strict .. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I believe I'm Enneagram type 9, maybe 7, but 9 really fits me. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed (whoops)

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I am about to finish college and I won't have even have my diploma because I haven't done anything (whoops?)

What is your dream job?
Gardening! Horseback riding teacher ? Being outside! 

About You ~
Hmmm my name is Gabrielle. I've always been a really curious and open person, I inform myself on everything and anything. My first language is French and I can speak spanish too (and English of course !). I love sports, art and the environnement etc, etc, etc...

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I love adventure stuff (butterfly nets, etc)
Do you collect anything?
Nah, but I have a shitload of plants
What are your phobias?
Being caged
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Peaches (the fruit). The soft, hairy peel... The juicy and sweet flesh... Odfjkhsdfhgwe
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sunny days, happy people, taking a nap, cuddling, animals and plants, organic food
What are your top five pet peeves?
1-Some textures... Like couscous (I will vomit. I swear I will) 
2-Some sounds... Scratching a board ( I WILL KILL YOU)
3- Negativity (I've been depressed enough for that shit) 
4- Angry screaming adults
5- I don't know man I love everything

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Anything but highschool! Sometimes I can be all sleepy-comfy and stay in bed, watch some movies, surf the net and read...Other days I will stay outside.. I love hanging out with my friends and spending my energy when I have some.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Veggies all the way! I wish to grow all my food and become vegetalian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I don't know but they are romantic concepts and I like romantic stuff (but I don't like an overdose of it)
The Death Penalty- Nah
Premarital Sex- :kitteh:
People are inherently good- Yes, sometimes you just have to dig the sweet out of them'!
Destiny- Don't know 
Done drugs- :crazy:
Kissed in the rain - Nope
Re-reading a good book- Why not!


----------



## ninadeer

Personal

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *n**inadeer is an anagram of my real name. You're welcome to call me nina, ninadeer, or Adrienne.*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? *Ohio. San Francisco, CA. I got the h*!! out of my hometown two months after I graduated high school and haven't looked back. 
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *The Mediterranean. Start in Spain and work my way through all the countries that surround it, including the Middle East and North Africa, and out through Morocco. Stop in the Azores. Why? For the food, the cultures, the Mosques, the Pyramids, the beaches, the hiking. Just kind of everything.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 27. I always look younger. Some parts of me act much older and some parts act much younger. I probably resemble a 45-year-old or a 23-year-old.*

Personal(ity)

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP. Been reading about personality theory on and off for about 10 years.*

* What type do you usually test as? *As previously mentioned, INTP. I very strongly prefer I and N. My T and P preferences are clear, but a lot lower in percentage.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *INFJs and ENFPs are my favorite. ISTPs are pretty cool sometimes. **ESTJs and ESFJs are the worst. Sorry if you are one. Not really into ISTJs either. If you are one of the last three types, please make my acquaintance and change my mind! Personality type and an individual can be very different.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Enneagram Type 6, wing 5.*

Occupation

* Employed or Unemployed? *Recently u**nemployed with a purpose. I was in the worst job ever for me and I'm taking a (hopefully) small amount of time to reorient.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major? *I have a BA in Linguistics.*

What is your dream job? *Oh, something that keeps me up and moving around without having to talk to people too much, but challenges my mind, let's me design and analyze a variety of things, let's me travel or has me travel for the job, and is working toward the greater good. Yeah, haven't found that yet.*

About You

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I'm a woman in her mid- to late-twenties in the middle of a life transition. I'm here to share what I know and get some advice that's uniquely from people versed in personality theory.*

Other

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Those toy cars that you can get in and make a total a$$ of yourself.*
Do you collect anything? *Mugs from places I visit and branded pint glasses from bars.*
What are your phobias? *Heights/falling, spiders, and revolving doors.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Food, the ocean, hiking/exploring/traveling, reading, learning, dancing, singing, talking out loud to myself, and that ah-ha! moment when something I've been chewing over finally falls into place.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I'm happy when I get in a vegetarian meal once in a while.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *NAY*
The Death Penalty. *This is not a Yay or Nay. This is a, "Please reform our prison system, and *then* we can talk about whether the death penalty is valid!"*
Premarital Sex *YAY*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *I've flirted with Determinism, but Destiny is a Nay.*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *YAY*


----------



## arrivederci

Personal 
Name: Amber 
Male/Female/Trans

Location: Canada
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
Outer space so I could experience the night sky from another perspective.

Age: 34 
Do you think you act your age? I know I don’t.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most? Do it for the laughs.
That would depend on who is looking.

Personal(ity)
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type? INFJ 
For how long have you been reading on personality theory? ~3 years

What type do you usually test as? INFJ

What are your favourite and least favourite personality types to be around?
I wouldn’t say that I have a favourite or least favourite because I only know the types of the people who are important to me. None of them have the same type so I can’t generalize and assume that I would like or dislike every person who shares their type. 
The people in my life that I have a deep connection with and can be myself around are an ENFP (female best friend) and an ESFP (male best friend, although, I’m not 100% certain of his type but the description matches his personality more than any other). One person that I have a difficult time seeing eye to eye with is an ESFJ (my mother, but that doesn’t mean I don’t love her, I just don’t always love her approach )

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 4w5 


Occupation
Employed or Unemployed? I am an employer in the field of education. I pay my staff in tuition fees.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Next year I will be graduating with a BSc in Human Nutrition.

What is your dream job? I’d see it as more of a lifestyle than a job but I would love to travel the world and help people on my journey.

About You
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I spent more time than I would like to admit over-analyzing how I would like to answer this question, which is typical of me, so there is _that_ about me. I am pretty reserved and I think people assume I’m really serious because of that. I'm not at all weird.

Other
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? There aren’t any stores near me dedicated entirely to toys so department stores with toy sections will have to do and in that case my favourite section would be the bikes because I like the smell of the tires. My least favourite is the section that has the toys that make obnoxious sounds when some kid comes along (sometimes it’s me) and presses the buttons.

Do you collect anything? Nothing concrete. 

What are your phobias? Heights and several things that would fall under the category of publically embarrassing myself. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. My favourite food has a tough and spiky exterior, which, on several occasions injured the cashier who waited on me and each time it happened a look of fury comes over their face as if it was my fault that they were stabbed because they mindlessly picked it up. Underneath its tough exterior is the sweet, yellow, juicy deliciousness that is pineapple. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Quantum physics and fantasizing that I will someday win the Nobel Prize for figuring out the string theory, which is inconceivable because I understand very little about physics, I just find it fascinating. I also get my jollies by watching cashiers get stabbed by pineapple (jkin!)

What are your top five pet peeves? Racism (ignorance in general), inequality, being disturbed when I’m doing something or nothing- just being disturbed in general, cars with eyelashes on the headlights and people who write ambiguous attention seeking facebook statuses. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? One that didn’t involve trying to attain perfection.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian


Other Other Yay or Nay?


God and Souls: Nay and I like to think so
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: Yay as long as it is consensual... and sensual
People are inherently good: I like to think so
Destiny: Yay 
Done drugs: I have experimented
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Nay currently but yay in general​


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Personal ~

** Name* - What do you preferred to be called? Shelley
- *Any nicknames? *From my younger siblings I have been called: Howie, Aye Aye, Shivi, and “Selly in the rain” (I sometimes go by both my first and middle name - shelley lorraine - and my youngest sister thought my middle name was “in the rain’” which made sense to her since I love the rain so much. lol  . My husband calls me “Shell-Bell”

** Male/Female/Trans? *Female

*Location *- *Where were you originally born? Where do you live today?* Any interesting story behind that?
I was born in Eugene, OR. I’ve also lived in Portland, Bend, and Redmond Oregon; somewhere near Boston, MA; Pelham, NH, Tallahassee, FL (worst time of my life!), Bozeman, MT (The place I lived for the longest time and where I feel the most at-home); currently in Laramie, WY and planning a move to Boulder, CO. My immediate family is back in Bozeman and I am so jealous!

-* If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* London. I love London. I have been there twice and it is my favorite place to visit. If I could pick up and move (not just visit) anywhere, it would be to Montana, where my heart is 

*Age* - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I’m 31. I think that I act my age but look slightly younger (the early 30s are kind of a limbo age where its easy to pass as over or under the 20s using clothing alone). I am plenty flattered that no one I have met recently believes that I am really 31. 


*Personal(ity)* ~

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTJ. First typed in high school, but didn’t read anything about until years later. Most of what I read initially was about my own type, only this year have I started reading anything about the theory in general and about other types in detail.

* *What type do you usually test as? *INTJ 

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* INFPs and INTPs are pretty awesome. I don't have any least favorite types, but in rl I am slightly uncomfortable around extraverts in general.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Enneagram 5w6



*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* I will be a graduate student and TA in the Fall.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *English, Physics, and German. Completed degrees in the first two and 3 credits short of one in the latter. Going to grad school for comparative literature

*What is your dream job?* To be a contortionist for Cirque du Soleil. But realistically? lol! I’d like to become a professor. 



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* When I was little it was where the My Little Ponies were. Now, I'd probably go straight to the puzzles. 
What are your phobias? Anything that can fly, buzz, and sting or bite. The dark. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fresh-baked brownies.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls *- intelligent design? - yay; the Abrahamic God? - nay
*The Death Penalty* - no opinion
*Premarital Sex* - nay (not to be applied to everyone, just to me personally. I wanted to save what I considered the 'sacred gift' of my virginity for the one I intended to spend forever with.)
*People are inherently good* - yay
*Destiny* - nay
*Done drugs* - nay
*Kissed in the rain* - yay
*Re-reading a good book* - yay


----------



## we_love_because

Personal ~

* Name - Kayleigh ^^ Normal pronunciation, spelling that no one can get right. My "pen name" for most of my blog posts is June Watson. I also sometimes go by Ramona, the name of a character in a collaborative post-apocalyptic novel series I'm writing with my friends (the character was shamelessly ripped off of me, like every other character was with someone I know).

* Male/Female/Trans? Female. 

Location - North Alabama, y'all. (jk, I hate the word "y'all." Darn English with its lack of adequate second-person plural pronouns.)

Age - Nineteen, twenty in a few weeks. I think I act much younger—maybe sixteen, _maybe._ I lost about two years of my memory to a bout of severe hypothyroidism, so I guess the idea that I act younger than I am makes sense in a way. ^^



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

ENFP~! (As you can tell by the gratuitous use of tildes!) A while, at least since I started high school. I actually did my final project on MBTI in my FYE at college. (Got an A—professor ate it up!)

* What type do you usually test as?

ENFP. When I was hypothyroid I tested as an INFP. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I get along really well with INFPs, other ENFPs, ENTPs, INTJs, and, more recently, ISTJs. For some reason I don't do well with ESFJs, though. Probably my little sister's fault. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Unemployed. (I'd like to be employed as a tutor, but apparently no one wants a jack-of-all-trades teaching their son math.)

What is your education?

Sophomore in college, currently a double major in molecular biology and biochemistry with a minor in Japanese. I'm thinking about dropping the molecular biology and replacing it with English or Spanish, though. (That'd make me well-rounded—grad schools love that junk, I hear.)

What is your dream job?

Translator at a biochemical research firm in Japan, preferably where I do some fiction writing and teaching on the side. I think being a writer for Answers in Genesis would be pretty cool, too. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

A _brief_ paragraph? Um, okay... I would say that I'm a bit hyperactive and can be a bit of an oversharer, but I also get strangely logical when my friends challenge the validity of my emotions. I've been writing (creatively, mostly) since I was old enough to hold a pencil and have ravenously studied every language I could find a book on since I was in Kindergarten, but more recently my interests have expanded to biomedical sciences (which shows up a lot in the SciFi novels I write). I communicate my emotions with song lyrics (Regina Spektor), and usually lose interest in watching a show/reading a book/listening to a song as soon as someone recommends it. I think it's a streak of immaturity left over from my childhood, kind of a, "No, you can't tell me what to do" sort of thing. I hope to meet people on here of all kinds; people who are different, people who are similar, and people everywhere in between interest me more than any book on epigenetics could (well... maybe I'll take that back on a bad day).

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? If there's an arts and crafts section, that. Otherwise, probably the Lego section. ^^
Do you collect anything? Business cards.
What are your phobias? Roller coasters, to an extent, even though I'm an adrenaline junkie. Also, being ignored/talked over/excluded.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Gravy._
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Dumb pop music, drinking coffee with my friends, playing ukulele, writing. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Being interrupted, people not knocking before coming into my room, the sound of someone snapping their fingers [shudders], "herp, exactly like that?" and my cat. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up early without being tired, play video games (Portal 2), write (and be really _interested_ in what I'm writing), draw, eat with family, hang out with friends (and everything go lovely), finish a book, sing loudly in the shower, and stay up until four in the morning reading a comic on my iPhone.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? MEAT MEAT MEAT. (My best friend is vegan, though, so I'm going to do a vegan week! [trembles])


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - _Yay_
The Death Penalty - Tentatively _Nay._ Kind of one I go back and forth on.
Premarital Sex - _Nay._ (Kissed a boy? Also nay.)
People are inherently good - More _Nay_ than Yay, more along the lines of people inherently wanting to be good.
Destiny - _Yay,_ sorta?
Done drugs - _Nay,_ lol. I was homeschooled, you guys.
Kissed in the rain - _Nay._
Re-reading a good book - _Nay._ (I normally can't even finish a book—I accidentally put it down and never come back.)


----------



## Illusion

_*Personal ~*
_
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* Kelly, and you can call me that or my username, I don't mind.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female.

*Location?* Australia. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* New Zealand. I went there on holiday this past Summer and it was amazing, I miss it and can't wait to go back.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* Nineteen. I think I act my age, maybe a little older as I take life pretty seriously.




_*Personal(ity) ~*_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* INFJ, I've been reading about personality theory since 2011 I believe.
** What type do you usually test as?* INFJ, every time.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I don't have much experience of typing others, but I have a fair few friends who are also INFJs. The person I get along most well with, however, is my partner who is an ENTP. I don't think this counts as a type, but I really can't stand bossy, loud, rude and inconsiderate people. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Only the Enneagram thus far, and my results were as follows: 2w3, 9w1, 6w5. It suits me perfectly and helps me to understand myself further when complemented with the MBTI.



_*Occupation ~*_

** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed, unfortunately, due to chronic illness.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I have a vocational qualification, a Diploma of Counselling. I hope to go to university and study human resources management, public policy or health science.

*What is your dream job?* I would love to work in public health as a health promotion officer, or be a workplace health and safety trainer or auditor. I'd love to write policies to help people to be safe and looked after in the workplace, and implement those.
I'd also kill to be an advice columnist for a big newspaper or magazine.


_*About You ~*_

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Oh gosh I always find it difficult to describe myself as, wanky as it sounds, I am an enigma to myself and full of contradictions. I am a very compassionate and empathic person, a very driven person, and I am always second-guessing myself and everything around me to better understand and look at all things in life. I am fascinated by people, life, this earth and universe and all that inhabits it, so I love science from the tiny atomic level to things like evolution and weather. I am just highly enthusiastic about everything, really. 

I am a creative person and also someone who craves structure and hates leaving things unfinished. I try very hard to always put aside my own initial judgments on people and things, and view everything I see from multiple perspectives. I'm highly overwhelmed by, but also in love with, life. And the weirdest thing is that most people can't tell any of this about me as I'm quite reserved and go forever inward and internalise my thoughts and feelings the majority of the time, so I can process them slowly.

I've browsed forums for most of my sentient life, but have never actually posted on one before. So this will, I hope, be the start of an interesting journey for me on navigating How To Use Forums to Socialise and Share Interests.


_*Other ~*_

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I love Nanoblocks.

*Do you collect anything?* Nanoblocks, haha.

*What are your phobias?* Death and dying, everything about myself dying or someone I know and care about dying or being physically hurt. I really don't like spiders. Car accidents. Looking back one day and feeling like I've wasted my life. I have panic attacks when I'm upside-down, so no rollercoasters for me.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Mmm, smokey, smokey, smoked salmon, y u so delicious?
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Monty Python, general wacky and/or British humour like that. 

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 1. People who are really set in their ways and inflexible. 2. People who don't care about anything but themselves and don't care that their actions hurt others. 3. People who are openly rude and unnecessarily nasty. 4. People who go psycho on someone for not sharing the exact same opinion as them, without bothering to learn why that other person disagrees with their opinion. 5. The sound of people's fingernails against their skin or certain kinds of material when they scratch themselves.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* I would wake up and immediately be over my chronic illnesses, be able to work and study and live like a normal 19 year old again.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like a bit of meat occasionally but overall I prefer fruit, vegetables, non-meat things.



_*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*_

*God and Souls* No.
*The Death Penalty* Undecided on this one and probably never will decide.
*Premarital Sex* Yes.
*People are inherently good* No, too much of a generalisation.
*Destiny* No.
*Done drugs* Yes, but no hard drugs.
*Kissed in the rain* Yes.
*Re-reading a good book* Not currently.


----------



## blue.epifania

Personal ~

* Blue


* Female

Location - Born in a super small city in Paraná, Brasil, now I'm in Curitiba.
Would go anywhere where no winter is allowed.

Age - 20. People think of me as responsible, mature (I hide it well).

Personal(ity) ~

* ENFP; I have been reading about MBTI for about a month.

* My least favourite to be around? I do really well with introverts, but I like everyone.

Enneargram: 4w3.



Occupation ~

* Unemployed.

I'm in my last year of college, physics major (it's awful!)

What is your dream job? To paint while somehow earning lots of money out of it.

About You ~

Oh wow. That's too much pressure!

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Why would I be in a toy-store?*
Do you collect anything? *No.*
What are your phobias? *No phobias.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *It changes as I think about it.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Paintings and music and fashion and biology and whales and ...*
What are your top five pet peeves? *People who don't say hi, who treat people differently, who say insensitive things and don't help other people.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Talking to my friends, talking to strangers, buying nice stuff, studying something interesting and then talking about it with everyone.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Both!*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yes, I'm catholic.*
The Death Penalty *No!*
Premarital Sex *Sure*
People are inherently good *Yes, but some aren't born with empathy or moral*
Destiny *Absolutely*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *Who am I, Taylor Swift?*
Re-reading a good book *Only if it's Brazilian and really good.*


----------



## Catlyn

Name: Kat
Gender: Female
Age: 13 ( and no i don't act my age I look and feel older)
Location: Asia
Job: student


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanriel

Personal ~

_* Name - What do you preferred to be called?_

My real name is James, but on the internet I mostly go by Zanriel, or Zan.

_* Male/Female/Trans?_

Male. I'm totally straight, but in touch with my feminine side more than most guys I know. Probably a lesbian trapped in a man's body, but a lot of people say that.

_Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_

I was born in NW Arkansas, which is where I was raised, and where I live now. My parents moved around a lot during my first 6 years, from Little Rock to Dallas to Virginia. Even after that they were always moving us to different small towns, so I never spent more than 2 years at the same school. After I graduated I lived in SE Missouri for a year before moving back to this area.

_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_

I would love to live almost anywhere else but here, preferably somewhere more north. I don't feel like I have much in common with the people around here and I don't like the weather. I also don't care too much for the career opportunities here - almost everything is tied to Wal-Mart, Tyson, or J.B. Hunt.

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._

38. I think I mostly act my age, because I remember most of the last 3 decades and I've studied and read a lot. However, I love new things like new music, games, books, movies, etc. I also love to play. The main reason I work is so I can play. I'm also not above talking to cats using baby talk or acting goofy around other people, using funny voices or flailing around. Part of me will be 19 forever, although back then I was a lot more intense.

Personal(ity) ~

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_

Most tests put me at INFP, and I suppose it's pretty accurate. I've been studying psychology and self-help ever since 8th grade.

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_

I don't know what types they are. I like being around upbeat, gregarious people who are laid back and easy to get along with. I also like being around deep thinkers who don't shy away from heavy or controversial subjects. I can't stand being around people who are ultra-competitive, mean spirited, or trolls. I also don't like being around people who constantly flaunt their weaknesses or try to play the victim all the time. I suppose that's probably true for most people.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_

It's funny, but Scorpio Sun with a Gemini Moon seems to describe me fairly accurately.

Occupation ~

_* Employed or Unemployed?_

Employed, Enterprise IT Admin, servers and stuff.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._

Graduated high school, some college. I couldn't decide on a major then, and I probably wouldn't be able to now. Probably a combination of psychology, philosophy, and computer science.

_What is your dream job?_

Some kind of group work or doing something to help people make friends and follow their hearts, live their dreams. Maybe life coach or running a social networking website geared towards matching people for friendship, not just love.

About You ~
_
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._

I'm probably not as good of a person as I think I am, or as I pretend to be, but I do try. By that I mean, I try to live with as much love and compassion towards others as I can muster, follow the Golden Rule, etc. I don't always trip over myself trying to help people, or be a doormat, over-extending myself. I'd prefer to see people gain strength and self-reliance, and sometimes that means playing devil's advocate or letting people fend for themselves. On the other hand, I can tend to be overly agreeable, passive-aggressive, and I have a tough time saying "no" sometimes. I'm working on that.

Other ~


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_

R/C Cars or the Video Game section.

_Do you collect anything?_

Music, books, movies, games. I used to collect comics until DC ruined everything with their New 52 garbage.

_What are your phobias?_

Being naked or overly exposed in public.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._

Fried tofu with mixed vegetables. If the tofu is done right, it has a slightly crisp texture on the outside. The vegetables are mostly green, like snow peas, broccoli, and green peppers, but carrots and baby corn is also good. They're nice and crunchy, and you can taste all the flavors. The sauce is brown and savory with ginger, maybe some curry, and enough chili peppers to give it a nice kick.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_

British comedies, cats being silly, satire, parodies, wordplay, and inside jokes.

_What are your top five pet peeves?_

1. Getting stuck in analysis paralysis.
2. Mean / rude / careless people.
3. Sudden loud noises.
4. TV commercials, or ads of any kind that aren't relevant to me.
5. Abusive, callous, or cynical bureaucracies and authority figures. Evil corporations, corrupt government, etc.

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_

A trip to an amusement park followed by hot lovemaking, good food, and top it off with a quiet evening of deep conversation that lasted into the wee hours.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_

Vegetarian. Poor animals, they're like people to me.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Yay
The Death Penalty
Yay
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Yay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
Yay
Kissed in the rain
Yay
Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## NatureChaser

Personal ~
* Name - What do you
preferred to be called?
++ Nurul (pronounced new rule)
- Any nicknames? -
* Male/Female/Trans?
++ Female, a little bit tomboy. But I'm still attracted to male of course 
Location - Where were you
originally born? Where do
you live today? Any
interesting story behind
that?
++ I was born in Bandung, Indonesia. I moved to Jakarta, still in Indonesia, when I was 2. I lived 10 years there. I move to Bandung again when I was 12.
- If you could get up and
go anywhere in the world
at the present moment,
where would you go and
why?
++ Times Square in New York because it's glamour I think.
Age - How old are you? Do
you think you act your
age? If not, explain which
age you think you resemble
most. Do it for the laughs.
++ I'm 19 but still act like I'm 12  I always feel I'm younger than any high school people especially people who is 16 - 18 years of age hehehe
Personal(ity) ~
* What is your Myers-
Briggs personality type and
for how long have you been
reading on personality
theory?
++ Not really sure about my MBTI, but after I ask on "what's my personality type" forum I get answer my MBTI is ISFP but I still not sure because I'm not a creative person (altough I wish I was creative) and I just start read about MBTI january this year. But I'm 100% sure I'm a P.
* What type do you usually
test as?
++ ISTJ, ISTP, INFP, INTP, INTJ, ENTP, ESFJ, ISFP.... I always get different result
* What are your favorite
and least favorite
personality types to be
around?
++ Not sure with types. But I hate people who are bossy, insensitive, frank, impatience, arrogant and perfectionist. And I love people who is caring and receive me whoever I am
If you've taken any other
personality tests, included
but not limited to tests
like the Enneargram and
Big 5 (SLOAN), what were
your results?
++ Again, I get different enneagram result. 5w6, 7w6, 6w7, 9w1, 4w5..... and I never heard sloan
Occupation ~
* Employed or
Unemployed?
What is your education? In
college, tell us your major.
What is your dream job?
++ I'm unemployed. I'm a high school graduate but I don't wanna resume to college because I'm too lazy to study  For my dream job I'm not really sure but I'd like to get non-routine job (I can go work whenever I feel like it) and it has to be fun but no creativity needed. Is there any job like that?
About You ~
* Tell us in a brief
paragraph or two how you
would describe yourself
and what you hope to get
out of this forum.
++ I'm a shy person and hard to get to know. But if you became my friend you'll be lucky because I'm a loyal and caring friend. But if you hurt me we're no longer be friend.
Other ~
What is your favourite
section at the toy-store?
++ Never go to toy store
Do you collect anything?
++ No, but I'd like to collect books especialy about space, science and personality. I don't really like novel.
What are your phobias?
++ Death phobia, which makes me lose freedom 
Describe your favourite
food until you drool.
++ Vanilla ice cream
Some of the things that
you give you jollies?
++ Travelling and listening music
What are your top five pet
peeves?
++ Swearing, scratching a spoon/fork with another spoon/fork, smoking, too formal relationship, snoring
What would a perfect day
be like for you?
++ Spend full morning and afternoon alone in my house and then spend evening in the mall with my friends. You can call me "batwoman"  I feel I'm introvert in morning and afternoon, but extrovert in evening. Seriously, I get drained if I spend evening at home alone.
So probably my type is AxxP  (a=ambivert) I know "A" is'nt available on MBTI. It just for joke.
Do you prefer a vegetarian
or meat diet or both?
++ Mostly meat but sometimes veggies
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls
Yay
The Death Penalty
Nay. It's too mean but for killers and terrorist.
Premarital Sex
Naaaaaaaaaaay
People are inherently good
What?
Destiny
Yay
Done drugs
Naaaaaaay
Kissed in the rain
Nay
Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## Xena2

You can call me Alexia. My username is Xena because of Xena: TheWarrior Princess. And also I used to think Xena was the female form of the Greek word Xeno which is: foreigner or stranger or alien. I am a straight female.
I was born in Malaysia (born 2 months early: 7.5 months 'old'-thus Malaysia), grew up in Michigan, Thailand,Tennessee, and am now in WA st.
If I could go anywhere in the world right now I would want to go everywhere I haven't been, and just spend the rest of my life traveling to every corner & remote place of the globe. Other than that: New Zealand or Iceland, and I would stay there. Nice and remote. I'd write a trilogy. Or, New York or some major city for the culture melting pot and business opportunities.
I'm 19.
I'm an ENTJ with a more developed Feeling & Sensing. So I probably don't really resemble the typical ENTJ unless you know me really well. 
I've been reading about my type & Jung/Myers-Briggs for the last 2 years.
I usually type as an ENTJ but I have also typed as an ESTP a couple times.
I love all personality types. I find people intriguing. Being around different personality types is not the problem, it's working with them. Some personality types are really hyper-sensitive when it comes to criticizing their work. (IMO-criticizing someone's work is not the same as criticizing someone personally) or other issues that mainly have to do with a difference in goals and perspectives.

*Other types:*
They're on my profile!
Type 3w2, and LIE.

Sales-girl! *Employed
Currently Studying.
Tough-one! Many things I want to be! If only I had a few more centuries! ;/

I'm extremely curious. I love a good adventure, a good book, or a well-made film/documentary. I admire courage, kindness, and intelligence/informed & educated-people. I hate unnecessary (non-constructive) criticism: especially in the form of gossip & just plain verbal vomiting of ignorance. I'm a tad old-fashioned though I'm 19.. Haha. I believe in loyalty, hard work, etc. I'm on this site purely out of curiosity.

Other ~

*What is your favorite section at the toy-store?* Mind games. Puzzles.
*Do you collect anything*? Memories. 
*What are your phobias?* Fear of failure.
*Describe your favorite food until you drool. *Just thinking about it makes me drool. Uh oh. Okay, I like a lot of food. But I really really love noodles. Spaghetti, Pad Thai, etc. Somehow it's not so much, or just, the flavor, but the challenge of it. <3 Chopsticks are fun!
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? * Irony. Hypocrites.
*What are your top five pet peeves? * Don't get me started.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* On a sailboat in Belize.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I prefer a meat diet, but I am vegetarian because I realize that what I want (preference) is usually not what I need (what's good for maaa boodaaayyy)


*Yay or Nay?*
*God and Souls:* Not worried.
*The Death Penalty:* Judicial? or like, Hell?
*Premarital Sex: *Depends on the situation. Long-term relationship, just met,etc?
*People are inherently good:* Haha, we wish.
*Destiny:* We create our own.
*Done drugs*: Nu uh.
*Kissed in the rain: *Yes, please.
*Re-reading a good book*: Depends on the good book. There are good books and then there are _gooood_ books.


----------



## cosmish

* Name - Michelle, michelle will do just fine

*Female

Age: 22

Location: born in sierra leone, raised in california

Personality: I'm not sure what i am to be honest, the happiness of others is a burden i unwillingly place on myself, whats that called? also i think alot, to the point where i make up stories in my head, and because my reality doesn't match said daydreams, i become incredibly sad, especially late at night.

Occupation: i'm in the U.S. Navy 

About you: i like being alone, but hate the fact that i'm actually lonely most of the time, just to socialize requires great energy that leaves me drained after awhile.


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? haven't been to one in years
Do you collect anything? no but i'd like to start collect anything relating to elephants, i like elephants
What are your phobias? Nothing scares me enough to be considered a phobia
Describe your favourite food until you drool. chow mein, with lots of spices and veggies. mm.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A new book, the climax of a good show, being touched by a person with nothing but good intentions.
What are your top five pet peeves? small talk, show-offs, inconsiderate individuals, ads.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Yay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Nay


----------



## BeatrixKiddo

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* My name is Alice, I don't really have a nickname, since Alice is already a short name. I've chosen the username Beatrix Kiddo, as in Tarantino's movie Kill Bill, one of my favourite. In my life I've found myself at a point where I totally identified with this character. 


** Male/Female/Trans?* Female
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in Paris, France, where I lived for 20 years, so excuse in advance my English, I'm working on it  In September I moved out to Bordeaux, in the South West of France, it is the first time I'm living alone. I'm planning to stay here until the end of my undergraduate diploma, which mean 2 years left. Then I'm planning on moving to Australia to continue my studies.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* This is a difficult question. I love to travel, even if I don't really have the chance to do it as much as I want (studies, no incomes, etc). The country that appeal me the most these days is Australia, so I guess it would be my first choice. I would like to visit India too, more in a spiritual type of vacations, and I would love to participate to a yoga retreat in Costa Rica ou Bali. I visited Mexico last year and fell in love, so I would enjoy going back there too.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 20, going on 21 in July. I don't really act my age, actually I grew up pretty fast and now I live more the life of a 30s something woman, not going out so much, focusing on my studies and my talents, making plans for the future. I find it more difficult than before to bond with people of my own age maybe because my "let's party as much as possible" phase is over. I've also been compared as a Grandma so maybe I'm a little more older in my mind than I thought 


*

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INFJ. I'd say that it's been very recent for me, I've first heard of the enneagram like 8 months ago, I came across a thread about it while I was searching for something else on the internet. I must say that it changed my life, I'm a 4 so I thought for a long time that I was some kind of alien and that nobody could understand me, what a relief to find other people who share my particularities. Then I read more and more about it and heard of the MBTI. I think that it is a fascinating subject, and I feel more in peace with myself since I strated to study personnality.

** What type do you usually test as?* Sometimes I got typed in test results as an INFP (but I don't relate at all with the description of INFP). I'm definitely an INFJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I'm not really familiar with typing others yet, especially with the MBTI. But I had difficult times with most Extroverts I get close to. At first we get along, but then the exuberance we can find in some of them start to irritate me. I like authentic people, who are passionate about something, and who have interests and hobbies. I love being around original and independant people, who have their own style and are not easily influenced by others. I value truth and honesty a lot, in all kind of relationships. I like attentionate people, who let you know their feelings, towards you or others, who doesn't take you for granted. I like people who share, not especially materialy speaking but more spiritualy, like feelings, knowledge, ideas, dreams, plans, stories, thoughts... Really rare type of people. I hate opportunist people, who are ready to use you and then forget you when they please. Well, I could go on for hours so I should stop now haha. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* In the Enneagram, I'm typed as a sx/sp/so 4. But I'm not really sure about my wing, sometimes I get 4w5 and others 4w3. I might have balanced wings though. In the past I was a total 4w3, but nowadays I'm more of a 4w5. Depends. 



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed! I worked for the last 3 years in retail (Ha! I hated it so much), and this year I'm enjoying the student life 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I just finished my first year of college. I'm studying Applied Foreign Languages in Italian and English. 

*What is your dream job?* Yoga teacher would be great. Some of them are doing retreats all around the world, giving classes in many countries, I think I would like this. Travelling and doing yoga, what else?! Or be able to make a living of my other passion, music. Not sure if I would enjoy fame very long though. 


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

Despite my age, I have a quiet heavy past. I'm a really complicated person, and it can be challenging at times for my entourage. I'm also contradictory sometimes, and it really make me sick because I like to know exactly where I stand, and it makes me feel fake (the supreme insult for me). I'm very intuitive, passionate, curious and witty. But also aggressive at times. I hate being criticized. I take it too personally, but I'm working on it. I'm shy, although I don't always show it. I love being alone, but that's funny because I used to be a real sociolite. I'm impulsive. My mom says I'm naive. I don't know for this one, could be. I've been deeply hurt by a former lover, and it really changed my personnality, or I should say attenuated some traits and reaveled others. But it also gave me the opportunity to get my life back, with the distance. I am a good adviser, and I'd say that I had my fun years pretty early, and I'm now a lot wiser. And I'll finish about me by saying that I'm, most of the time, too direct. 

With this forum, I hope to be able to learn more about the different personnality types, and about myself by the same occasion. Learning more about the types will also give me the opportunity to improve my relationships with other, to understand them better and to work on myself properly. I don't have the chance to mix with people as interested as me about personnality and typing where I live, so I think here would be the right place. 




*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Toys make me really nostalgic and melancholics. It is kind of ridiculous but I could cry if I find an old toy or plush of mine. As a child, I stopped to play with toys and dolls pretty early. I prefered reading books (I learned quite early), drawing, singing and inventing games/situations. I was the only child of the family so I spent most time playing alone during holidays. 

*Do you collect anything?* No... Not on purpose. I'd say clothes and shoes? 

*What are your phobias?* I hate pigeons. They are so dumb, I'm always afraid that they would fly right in my face or something. No offense to pigeons lovers. But my real phobia would be getting old. No kidding, I hate birthdays. I remember I cried after my 18th birthday. Gosh, I sound like a fun girl! 

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I love food! I can't pick only one  chicken, potatoes, burgers, caesar salad, avocados, fajitas, pizza,... The list is quiet long.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Music, by far. Singing, playing the guitar. A deep talk with a good friend or a stranger. Baking cupcakes and offering them to family and friends. Animals, and children. I use to babysit a little boy and I really liked it, even the days I was feeling blue he always cheered me up just by being a joyful kid. 
*
What are your top five pet peeves? *
- Crowds!!! I hate crowds more than anything. 
- Stupid, show off people. This combo is so annoying. 
- Being stuck in the past, can't be able to move on. Makes me feel like a crazy old obsessive woman.
- Failure, but only in the areas that I care most. Like music. One of my nightmares would be to sing in front of people, give a shitty performance and be booed. Oh man, I would probably die.
- Injustices, especially from the government. 

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* A productive and creative day lol. I tend to procrastinate too much. Oh, and I need sun! And the ocean. But in solo please. Or with someone I admire a lot (famous one, preferably dead).

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I would prefer vegetarian, I try to eat the less meat I can. But it is hard sometimes  I love chicken too much.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls?* Nay. Universe only.
*The Death Penalty?* Depends on which crime.
*Premarital Sex?* Yay
*People are inherently good?* :')
*Destiny?* YAY
*Done drugs?* Yay
*Kissed in the rain?* Yay. Wasn't really pleasant. 
*Re-reading a good book?* Yay


----------



## JustAWanderingBlonde

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Lindsey will suffice.
- Any nicknames? Too many to name, just don't call me late for dinner.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Huntington Beach, CA. Where do you live today? Temporarily: Lake Elsinore, CA. In the fall I will be back to Orange County. Any interesting story behind that? House sitting for my parents during the summer.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Anywhere in Europe, because of its history.

Age - How old are you? 31 Do you think you act your age? Yes and no, but more no. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm an only child and though I played with children around my age, I was taken to grown up parties. I tend to like older minds and I'm less likely to associate socially among immature attitudes. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENTP, and I've been perusing the subject on and off for about 4 years.

* What type do you usually test as? ENTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't have a type. If I don't like you, I just avoid you (sorry).

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Haven't taken any other tests, but probably will now that I've found this forum.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Some college; originally majored in Performance Theater, then switched to Comparative Literature.

What is your dream job? Something involving music.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

To be brief, I just want to get more information about others like me, ENTP. I don't know how many there are out in the world, and I have a hard time defining who is what. I just know that I either like you or I don't.

I have a morbid/perverted/off color sense of humor and definitely use it as a defense mechanism. I just want to learn more about me and try to grow or learn from any information I glean from this site. Savvy?

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzles and board games.
Do you collect anything? Comic books
What are your phobias? Spiders, and being kept in small spaces for long periods of time.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything, but mushrooms.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Jollies? Finding new blood when playing Monopoly or Cards Against Humanity. Generally just spending time with friends. Reading a good book in a hammock. Listening to rain fall. Getting a hug from a long/exhausting day of work.
What are your top five pet peeves? Chewing loudly, interrupting, back seat drivers (unless asked), not communicating, being flaky.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Driving to someplace new and acting like a tourist.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, but I'm trying to stay away from carbs. My body breaks out into fat if I eat them.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Hmmm, I say that you should get the punishment for the crime you dolled out.
Premarital Sex - Yes, yes, YES (I'll have what she's having)
People are inherently good - Such turmoil, my heart says Yay but my head says Nay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - *please see Premarital Sex

Feel free to email me any other questions you want to ask. I'm quite new to this site and any tips or guidelines would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Reim Antoinette

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? 
*Reim Antoinette, and Reim is perfectly fine, though you can also use Remy if you like it better. And if you come up with a clever nickname for me, you're welcome to use it!*

*** Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I was born in Michigan, then I moved to Cleveland, OH then I moved to Cinnicinati, OH and now I reside in the ever cold state of Minnesota outside of the Twin Cities. If I could leave right at this moment and go anywhere- to London!*_[_

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

_*I'm 15 and I would say that I seem to either act way younger or way older. For example, teachers always say I'm mature, and my parents think I'm a little brat. Probably because teachers usually explain why they want you to do something (or I was already interested in the subject), while my parents are just like 'WTF?! AREN'T CHILDREN SUPPOSED TO BE OBEIDIANT?! WHY YOU NO LISTEN TO ME?????' I guess I probably seem like I'm in my 20s to most people; I'm certainly mistaken for an adult when my parents aren't around in public.
*_


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

_*My type is ENTP and I've been reading about type for around six months now~
*_
*** What type do you usually test as?

_*That really depends on the test; most say I'm an ENTP, one says I'm INTJ (nopenopenope), and another says ENTJ. *_

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

_*Honestly, I don't talk about type with enough people to say 100%, but the people I enjoy being around mostly seem to be ENxx's. One, who's probably my favorite, seems to be an ENTJ, though I've never talked about it with him. The guy who would be my #2 is either ENTP or ENFP. I can say that I definetly have a lot of problems talking to IS's, as I come off as talkative and impractical. Granted, none of this is compleatly solid.*_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

_*Oh, god I've taken so many tests I don't remember most of them!

Socionics- ILE

Enneargram- 7w8, 3w4, 8w7

Hogwarts House (yes it is a personality test)- Slytherin

And I forget what my SLOAN results were except for that I'm pretty neurotic. Surprise surprise.*_


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? _*Unemployed, unless snarking is now a job.
*_
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

_*I've yet to get to university, but I'd like to major in theoretical physics. 
*_
What is your dream job?

_*Time Traveler~*_


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_*I would describe myself as being a very talkative person who enjoys coming up with theories and having other people talk and work on said theories. I can also get a bit fangirlish about things I really love, and have a hard time thinking of a person's mind and said person as one.*_

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _*The science experiments! All the test tubes and microscopes and potentially dangerous stuff I still wanna buy to fill my room with~*_
Do you collect anything? _*I collect anything and everything I find novel~*_
What are your phobias? _*Large dogs, the Vashta Nerada, losing contact with other humans*_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _*Macarons~ Especially raspberry macarons! They taste so fresh and sweet and damn you for reminding me that the nearest macaran shop is in the freaking Mall of America and I don't have money (or a driver's license)*_
Some of the things that you give you jollies?_* Astrophysics, Victorian style clothes, anything novel*_
What are your top five pet peeves? _*Boredom, grammer so bad you can't read it, really loud doors, not-cold water, people who freak out the first time you say something wrong rather than explaining why it's wrong.*_
What would a perfect day be like for you? _*A day full of doing stuff with very interesting people, if it's practical. The day when Yukari Yakumo shows up to take me to Gensokyo, to be honest.*_
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _*I've never tried a vegetarian so I don't think I could say, but I have a feeling both.*_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls~ *Don't care*
The Death Penalty~ _*Yay (but only for rapists)*_
Premarital Sex~ *yay*
People are inherently good~ Nay
Destiny~ *I have no idea, though I lean towards yay by around 2%*
Done drugs~ _*Yay to the legal kind I'm sure you've all done*_
Kissed in the rain~ _*Nay*_
Re-reading a good book~_* Yay*_


----------



## TootsieBear267

Oh, goodness! Sorry guys. I thought this was a new thread. Anyhow welcome everyone. I'll help contribute later. You all sound awesome in my book.


----------



## Spider2YBanana

Personal:
Name: John
Nicknames: Not any that I like but my friends often call me JohnaTHON. Can't say it makes me overly happy.
Sex/Gender: Male
Location: Born and raised in Indianapolis, Indiana but currently attend Penn State University. And I would move back to Indianapolis in a heartbeat. It's home to me.
Age: 22 years old and I'll let other people be the judge of how mature or immature I am. Haha!

Personality:
Myers-Briggs: I am a solid ENTJ and I've been browsing personality theory for about five years.
Favorite Type: I like being around XNXPs as a whole but INTPs are probably my fav. I'm biased because my best friend is one.
Least Favorite Type: It can be very hard for me to work with XSFJs but I'm working really hard to be more accommodating to their needs.

Occupation:
Job: I'm currently a full-time student but I'm working as a lab research intern over the summer and during the school year, I'm an RA.
Education: I go to Penn State University where I double major in Biology and Biological Anthropology and I have a Classics minor.
Dream Job: I want to be a pediatric oncologist and maybe one day get involved in medical policy at the federal level or even politics. First President with an M.D. anyone? Haha!

About Me:
I'm a super gregarious sort of guy and usually pretty friendly. People sometimes mistake me for being an ENFJ but the more you get to know me, you see how intense I am and how reluctant I am to show any emotion. However, I'm very loyal to those in my inner circle and if you're a young person who I see potential in, I try to take you under my wing and work to help make you a success. (All the freshmen and sophomores in my club call me "Dad" which is kind of weird but hey at least they're listening to me.)

I'm a giant nerd and I read science magazines and journals for fun. I always say that "I hate school but I love learning" and I never pass up an opportunity to educate myself. Teaching is one of my favorite things to do because I feel like if you can explain it, then you have mastered the subject. 

Sports are my release from stress. I'm very precise about how I play any sport and I always strive for perfect technique or execution. I try to find ways to beat my opponent with the minimum amount of effort needed and I love strategic parts of any sport like football playbooks and baseball lineups.

Other:
Favorite Toy Store Section: LEGOs
Collectibles: Nothing really
Phobias: I hate spiders...
Favorite Food: I love burgers! Any kind!
Jollies: I love to win be it trivia, board games, or sports.
Pet Peeves: 
#1 - People who micromanage
#2 - People who are nosy
#3 - People who don't think things through
#4 - People who expect me to be touchy-feely
#5 - The most important... Squeaky balloons

Perfect Day: Going to an Indianapolis Colts-Denver Broncos game and taking a picture with Peyton Manning and Andrew Luck... My life would be complete.
Diet: I LOVE MEAT!

Other Other:
God: Maybe
Death Penalty: Yes but not Texas speed lane style...
Premarital Sex: Yes
Inherent Goodness: No but not inherently bad
Destiny: ... Hell no
Done Drugs: Waste of my time
Kissed in the Rain: Another waste of my time
Re-reading a good book: It better be a damn good book


----------



## ailures

Just if somebody would be interested. 

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Micheline, since it's easier (and nicer) to spell for non-Polish people than Michalina or Michasia.
*- Any nicknames?* 
Nope.

* Male/*Female*/Trans?

*Location - Where were you originally born?* 
In Poland, Łódź. 
*Where do you live today?* 
In the same place, but I'm planning to go abroad one day. *
Any interesting story behind that?* 
No, really. I hate living here honestly. :/
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* 
To so many places that if I would have some sort of teleporting power, I'd probably change places all the time. Right now I would go to... maybe not to a specific place, it could just be somewhere in the woods or in the mountains and there would be a little stream and birds would sing their songs and behind me would be a small house or something like that. I have no clue. 
Why there? Because I feel the need to be alone at the moment.
(I also adore New Zealand and China landscapes... asdfghjkl )





*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP; for about a year.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP, INTP sometimes... that's it probably. And once ISFP, but it was long time ago.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I have bad experiences with ENFJ's (sorry), so I guess I don't really like people with those types. It depends, because everybody is different, even people with the same type, so I don't want to generalize. And favorite types? I adore ISFP's, ISTP's, ENTP's are also okay, but those immature ones are sometimes difficult to be around. Dunno, really.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram - 4w3 and 4w5, so I guess I'm both or something. Just type 4.



*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* 
Unemployed, currently studying. 




*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I've written it in my intro thread here, but...
I've been a guest for a really long time and finally decided to sign up and write here. 
When I first read the INFP type description I was fairly shocked - it fits perfectly. Then I took up a few tests, read about cognitive functions and was even more surprised. So, I am officially an INFP.
Now, to say something about myself: lately I've been feeling extremely lonely due to some unpleasant events that happened in my life; fell into mild depression and social anxiety. So, I thought that maybe on this forum I will meet other people like me & try to fight this loneliness, and from what I know there is quite a lot of INFPs here. 
So I am looking for thoughtful discussions, having fun time, meeting new people and getting to know their point of view.



*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* 
Plushies, teddy bears, stuffed animals etc. and also video games or any kind of My Little Pony stuff. 
*Do you collect anything?* 
Money. B) I was collecting rocks and it's still my passion. xD But as for the money - I collect special coins from different places and am hoping to inherit my parents' stamps and postcards collection.
*What are your phobias?* 
I suffer from social phobia, mild agoraphobia, I'm also mildly scared of spiders and any kind of bugs besides particular ones including ladybugs or butterflies, sometimes I'm scared of the darkness and silence... Oh, and also I am having strange form of acrophobia, which manifests itself in the fear of losing/dropping the objects in my hands, neck etc. when I'm somewhere high, like in the mountains. So basically I can't take photos. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* 
SO MANY. Cookies and fruits especially. Can't think of anything particular right now.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Art of any kind, movies, books, beautiful landscapes.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
Ignorance, manipulation, talking loudly on the phone, constantly changing moods and attitude to the point that other person is really confused.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
Waking up to the rising sun, hearing sounds of the nature, being alone. It's a sunny yet not so hot day. Drinking coffee or mint tea, eating cereals with fruits for breakfast, slowly getting ready. Then doing whatever I want, including dancing to the classical music, going out for a walk through the forest, reading an excellent book while sitting in the garden, painting a big picture by splashing the paint on it and not caring whether I will make a mess or not, sitting in a small cafe, eating delicious food and watching as people pass by, going to the beach and swimming in the clear, azure sea. Then watching the stars and constellations and going to sleep without any problems. Generally a perfect day is a day when I feel happy, relaxed and free. If I'd have more time, the description would be more poetic and detailed, but let it remain as it is. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
I like both. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* Yay
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay (this sounds wrong)
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay, although it'd be a nice experience.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay​


----------



## rockycasbah

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Call me Rocky or Jolly if you like, I don't like my real name so don't ask for it

*- Any nicknames?*
Rocky or Jolly, Jolly is my nickname on twitter and used to be on tumblr since it was always the prefix for my username. I changed my tumblr name to Rockycasbah, a reference to a song by The Clash, Rock the Casbah.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Cis female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I was born in Salem, MA and lived there for 3 years and I've lived in Austin, Texas ever since. I love Austin and I fit well here, but I'd like to visit or live in California or NYC for a period of my life.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
I'm currently in 8th grade, but people always think I'm like 14-16 online since I act older than I am. Mostly that just means I actually have some common sense and don't socialize like a middle schooler. On every "real age" quiz I take I get somewhere from 26-30 and I wish I was since all of my favorite musicians are 28+


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I've been interested in personality theory for maybe 2 years now and am currently tested as an ISTJ.

** What type do you usually test as?*
Over the years I have changed a lot, and was originally tested as an INFP when I was maybe 11. I've always been an introvert, and my J/P scale is pretty balanced but recently I've been much more of a J.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I enjoy most NTs and often can't stand Fs, since they're usually too dramatic and take things personally without me meaning it to be.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I got 5w6 the most recent time I took an Enneargram.



Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed since I'm a student

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Currently in 8th grade

*What is your dream job?*
I've always wanted to be a director or musician, but something that puts me primarily in charge since I like having control of situations since I'm not very trusting in other people usually. I have like 0 musical talent but being in a band would be awesome


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I usually come off as insensitive/apathetic/reserved but that's mostly just because I'm an introvert. I don't like to express my feelings and often have trouble doing so. I'm pretty depressed and also a perfectionist but I'm not sure if that's OCD or just me liking everything to be well organized. If things aren't organized well it causes me to stress out and get annoyed really easily. I'm definitely a night owl, I like to stay up till 4 AM and sleep in till 1 PM. It's currently summer so I can do that, but during the school year I will still not be able to sleep till after midnight, and am usually really tired in the morning. I'm a pretty good student and enjoy math(I'm 2 years ahead of grade level math). 

I love my music and can't really go a day without it. My current favorite bands are The Strokes, Arctic Monkeys, and Vampire Weekend. Julian, Alex, and Ezra are some of my favorite people in the world, and I would marry any of them in a second. I also like other artists like Arcade Fire, Drowners, Lana Del Rey, Passion Pit, Foster the People, MGMT, The Last Royals, and Grouplove. If you want to talk to me about any of them I will gladly do so. My favorite show is Parks and Recreation, and Aubrey Plaza is a perfect human who I would also marry if it was legal in Texas(glares at republicans). I also like shows like Sherlock, Doctor Who, 30 Rock, Supernatural, Pretty Little Liars, and Orange Is The New Black. Warning, I do a lot of things ironically that have just become habits, I mostly talk in references, and enjoy sarcasm very much.


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Candy because I like food
*Do you collect anything?* Nah but I am the proud owner of many comic books
*What are your phobias?* Bugs, Insects, Disapproval
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Pizza, spaghetti, cookies, ice cream, mmmm.. anything sugary or with meat
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Eating and talking people with the same interests as me
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Loud chewers, bugs, lack of common sense, loud talkers, rainy/cloudy days
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Warm, sunny, relaxing, music, able to sleep in, and talk to people I want to talk to
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like meat a lot but I couldn't live on it alone, so omnivore please


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* No
*The Death Penalty* No
*Premarital Sex* Yes
*People are inherently good* Usually
*Destiny* Nah
*Done drugs* Not against it, wouldn't do it
*Kissed in the rain* Someday hopefully
*Re-reading a good book* Only if it's been awhile


----------



## Ryxis

*Ryxis* 
17
Female
INTJ
Going into the Marines as a Cryptolinguist.

*Other*
Knives display in a gun shop? Does that count as a toy store?
No collections.
No major fears.
Favorite food depends on day I've had and what's available.

*other other*
Gods and Souls: maybe/maybe not. I really don't care.
Death Penalty: depends.
People are inherently good: not necessarily, that's just survival instinct and indoctrination.
Destiny: no
Drugs: who would want to engage in that frivolity? Especially with the damage to your health!


----------



## Milya

Personal ~

**Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Milya (nickname)

**Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
London/Tokyo.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.*
I'm 30. I look and dress younger, but I've been called an old soul a 'few' times.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
Not sure yet on the exact type (ISFP/INFP).

** What type do you usually test as?*
I test as both ISFP and INFP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
In general I like the artistic/geeky/genuinely friendly kind of people.
I'm not big on intrusive and pushy people. At work I get along least with a work colleague who's most likely an ENTJ.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram is most likely 5

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed

*What is your education?*
Computer science

*What is your dream job?*
Something to do with arts/animals


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm very much an introvert - I need my space and alone time, get exhausted from social interaction etc etc.
I'm a procrastinator and I hate being pushed or hurried to do something. Daydreaming is what I do the best .
Arts and animals are close to my heart, I watch way too many tv shows and like reading (mostly fantasy) and gaming.


Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Arts and crafts and books

*Do you collect anything?* 
No

*What are your phobias?*
Aggressive and violent people, some social interaction due to anxiety.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool*.
Stir fry, pizza, liquorice, any food grandma makes, mascarpone, ice cream etc etc.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
TV Shows, computer games, a good book, pets, nature, art.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
- Condescending people
- Authorities
- Micromanagement
- People who go "You're so quiet, you need to be more like x" or "You don't know how to have fun."
- Hypocrites


*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls -Depends on the definition
The Death Penalty -Depends
Premarital Sex -Yes
People are inherently good -Depends
Destiny - No
Done drugs -No
Kissed in the rain -No
Re-reading a good book -Yes!


----------



## oolalai

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Sasa*
- Any nicknames? *Laysa*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*If you have two of this number beside each other and horizontally flip the one on the left, you get a fish.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *ENFP*, reading since Aug 2013

* What type do you usually test as? *ENFP, but sometimes ENFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Can't say*




Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *BS Computer Science but no longer in that field*

What is your dream job? *To be a performer + travel blogger who gets paid *


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I love making people laugh but I find myself looking for people who would do the same for me, hence, checking out other ENFPs in the forum!*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I don't actually go here now*
Do you collect anything? *Anything that's owl*
What are your phobias? *Apiphobia*
What are your top five pet peeves? *stench, bees, fault-finders, everyday ranters, negativity*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *traveling with my friends*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *both*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Nay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Nay*


----------



## cosmosis

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? 

Cosmosis is fine for now.

* Male/Female/Trans?

I am female.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I would go to Bali or Sri Lanka probably. I've always wanted to travel to exotic places.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 31 years old and THANK GOD. I hated being younger although now that I'm a little wiser, I wish I could re-do my 20s. Physically, I have not really aged since I was about 13. I mean, I look more mature I suppose .. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFP. I discovered my type about 2 years ago and have been studying it and other types ever since.

* What type do you usually test as?

Always INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Favorite Types: 
INFJ, ENTP, ENFP, INTP

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

4w5


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 

Homemaker

What is your dream job?

Writer

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.


Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias?
Describe your favorite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book


----------



## cremefraiche

** Name:* Taylor
*- Any nicknames?* Tay, Tay Tay, etc.
** Male/Female/Trans?* Female
** Location:* Texas
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Canada. It seems relaxed.
*Age:* 23. I don't think I act my age - I get told I'm an old soul. I probably am more early thirties. I look 17, though.

*Personal(ity) ~*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFJ - about three years.
** What type do you usually test as?* INFJ. Sometimes ISFJ.
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* ENFJs are my favorite. I don't know about a least favorite. My INTP SO and I butt heads at times but I love him and find him interesting. ESTPs are the most mysterious to me.
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* Type 4w5, Melancholic, Catalyst, Pisces, SX/SP/SO.
*
Occupation ~
* Employed or Unemployed?* Employed
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Bachelor's in Journalism and English
*What is your dream job?* An author, gothic lit professor or social psychologist.

*About You ~
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I have a lot of thoughts in my head 24/7 which are hard to organize but extremely fun to sort through. I veg out a lot and am pretty succinctly introverted. I love trying to figure people out and have had to reel myself back from asking people I've just met really personal questions right off the bat, innocently.

*Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Electronics/video games
*Do you collect anything?* Movie tickets/concert stubs/festival wristbands
*What are your phobias?* I don't know if I have any phobias. I'm not afraid of insects and s#it but I go out of my way to avoid them - I'm allergic to most bites.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I'm hungry right now so that's not hard. I eat a lot of chicken. LOVE guacamole.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* My cat. Dessert. Phone calls.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Misspelling your/you're if you've made it past middle school (sorry). Borrowing money and taking forever to return it, if it even gets returned. Leaving everything up in the air without planning. Answering a phone call with a text. Not leaving voicemails if you make a call.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleep in until 10. Eat all day. Visit with family in the morning and sit around talking. SO calls me to tell me he has a date planned. Go wherever he plans. Cuddle with him and my cat. Knock one out. Sleep in again!
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat diet. My mother and grandma are vegetarian and I couldn't possibly do it.

*Yay or Nay? ~*
*God and Souls* Yea
*The Death Penalty* Yea/Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yea
*People are inherently good* Nay
*Destiny* Yea
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay (yet)
*Re-reading a good book* Yea


----------



## Ignitelightning

*Hello everyone*

Personal
Name: Lightning
Female
Born in Plano, TX great little city
Personality
XNTJ (Leaning more on being a ENTJ), Looking into MBTI for a year and a half.
Normally tests as a INTJ or ENTJ
Do not like people that just waste my time with useless information.

Occupation
Employed
Dream job is to be an animator at Dreamworks

About me

I love knowledge and using it to make things happen. I am always looking for adventure and challenges to take on like running marathons, playing hard video games, traveling the world, learning languages, etc. 
Looking for other people that share a love for understanding personality types and sharing knowledge together. Also love figuring out TV characters' personality types. 

Looking forward to chatting and sharing some interesting information with you all. 

Other
-Toy store! I love every part of them, but action figures the best. I collect a lot actually.
-Phobias: Tornados.... and looking up at really tall structures (Just creeps me out).
-Favorite food: Cookies
-My perfect day: Running with friends around town, flying in a hot air balloon, and watching a lightning storm.(Of course I do not think all that could happen in a day.) Or a perfectly planned party. 

I think that gives you an idea into my personality.:ninja: ​


----------



## maust

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?


Maust is fine  



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> *** Male/Female/Trans?


Female 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


United States. I've lived here my entire life, but I really wish I could travel more. Sometimes I just get in my car or get on my bike, pick a road, and follow it until I hit a dead end. It's a great way to clear my head and indulge my extraverted sensing, which is always nice. Plus, I've never liked being trapped in one place. I go where the energy is. 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.


Not really comfortable putting my true age, but I've been told I act both older and younger than I am. For example, today to cope with some stress, I spoke gibberish words for an hour straight. Real facial expressions and ideas, but complete nonsense was just spewing from my mouth. I'm sure it's on Instagram somewhere. *shrug* In general, I'm the responsible one. But sometimes I do have to cut loose and act like a kid again. 




Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?



ENTJ. Since Christmas of 2013- I got into it to understand my current love interest, and it all kind of snowballed from there. So over half a year now. 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> *** What type do you usually test as?



ENTJ. With cognitive functions, I occasionally test ESTP, because I have a pretty high Se. 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?



Almost every single friend I've ever had has been some form of IxxJ. INxJ females are probably my favorite. ISFJ females are most of my friends, but we can have some conflicts when I end up being insensitive or cut through their waffling and get to the root of the issue. My close friends right now: INTJ, INFJ, ISFJ, ENTJ, ISFJ, IxFJ, IxTJ (both test borderline), INTJ, ISTJ, ISTJ, ENFJ, ENFJ 

Most confirmed ENxPs I've met annoy me. I don't want to be typist at all, and I've met some wonderful ExxP guys, but I've always had issues with ENxPs. Mostly because I like my silence, and some (not all) of the ones that I've met can be quite verbose. My last roommate was an ENTP, and dear god, she could not shut up. I didn't want to hurt her feelings, so I'd eventually just pretend I couldn't hear her because I had my headphones in. 

Other ENTJs can annoy me sometimes if they're closed-minded. I met a sexist ENTJ the other week- he loved me for some reason, but the feeling was not mutual. 

INFPs and INTJs seem to love me, which is cool, because I love them too. But INFPs kind of scare me- I'm always afraid I'll hurt them on accident. 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



8w9 for enneagram. I test ridiculously sx instinct, and sp is definitely last: sx/so instincts. 
Love Languages: Quality Time, Physical Touch, Words of Affirmation, Gifts, Acts of Service (the last three were REALLY low. Which is unfortunate, because everyone in my family tested high on Words of Affirmation). 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> What is your dream job?



Student. Undecided. 
Dream job- jeez, I have no idea  something world-changing 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



I'm kind of insane, but I think I have a good heart and I try to always consider others. I don't really like unnecessary conflict, and I hate feeling unwanted. I'm very conscious of others' boundaries, because I have strong ones myself. I love debate as long as my opponents bring evidence to the table. I hate bullies. I'm fairly well-liked wherever I go, I guess. I can be kind of a know-it-all, but that's just my debate background. If I engage with you, it means I find you fascinating. 

I just want to be able to understand my loved ones and people in general. I've found MBTI and other tests help me understand where people are coming from and how they consider issues- in other words, it helps me justify why my xSFJ family members do things that I just do not understand. XD 



Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* TARGET *
> Do you collect anything? *Glass paperweights. I have 26.*
> What are your phobias? *I don't really have any? If something scares me, I do it to prove that it doesn't control me*
> Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Pasta. Um. I'm really tired*
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? *A well-argued debate. Red lollipops. I hate grape-flavored anything. Popcorn. Movies. Bringing my childhood blankets into the movies and embarrassing my friends. Brownies. Food. T-shirts. Friends and family.*
> What are your top five pet peeves? *People who don't have a point. People who distract from the point. People who avoid conflict just because it's conflict, even if a problem has to be addressed. People who leave their crap everywhere. Sexists (if I find you, the consequences will not be pretty). This is six, but INDECISIVENESS. Oh god, people who cannot make up their minds and get shit done annoy the crap out of me. Don't be closed-minded, just get off your ass and make things happen instead of complaining.*
> What would a perfect day be like for you? *Perfection doesn't exist, and it seems silly to try. I also have trouble taking time off of work and just relaxing.*
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *My INTJ best friend is trying to convince me to go vegetarian. I probably will eventually, but right now, it's a convenience thing. Which unfortunately trumps my morals for the time being.*





Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls *Souls yes, God no. There's goodness in everyone, and that good connects us in ways we may not understand. And we can choose to ignore it. But it's there. *shrug**
> The Death Penalty *Waste of time and resources. Maybe if the average time on death row wasn't 20-25 years in California, I'd reconsider. As it is, there's no point in having a morals debate, because the system itself isn't efficient enough to actually kill most people.*
> Premarital Sex *Marriage is a fairly sexist institution, or at least, it used to be. If I find someone I want really, really badly, I'm sure I eventually will have premarital sex with them. My biggest thing is to try not to judge others for their choices, and instead help them deal with the consequences. (Even though some people make godawful life choices.)*
> People are inherently good *This is the question I always ask people when judging whether or not they're long-term friend material. I think it's all free choice.*
> Destiny*Make your own*
> Done drugs *Infinitely high risk for infinitely low benefit. (Puns.) Haha, no. Not planning to either*
> Kissed in the rain *Let me grab my Taylor Swift guitar *
> Re-reading a good book *HELL YES. Anne of Green Gables, The Book Thief, I literally have so many I can't even name them all. Don't get to read as much as I used to though :/ *


----------



## Soroya123

*Personal ~*
Note: I did do an intro post a little earlier, but this looks like good fun and stuff so I hope you don't mind don't hurt me

** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Soroya123 is cool
*- Any nicknames?* Roya works for quick type ups. 

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* Born in the USA. Still live in the USA. Not really. 
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
If I had a guarantee I would be safe I would go to Turkey, I would love to see the Hagia Sophia. In general probably England, so much history and literature to see. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Prefer not to say. I've been told I act older, although everybody else my age seems to act the same so I don't really know. I look younger apparently. 



*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ISFJ, maybe a little less than a year? It's been kinda sparse and spread over a wide amount of time. Also I had trouble nailing down what I was for a while. It was always Ixxx but everything else was basically free game. 

** What type do you usually test as?*
Now a days its ISFJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I honestly don't know. I can't analyze people, so I don't really know what type the people I'm not fond of are.  yay for being a blind idiot

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I got 6w5 for my enneagram. I haven't really taken anything else. 


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* Employed

* In college, tell us your major.* I dunno yet. 

*What is your dream job?*....Supreme emperor of the Universe. Sorry joking. Muuuch too passive for that haaaaa. Idk I'd love to study animals or be a professor of Classics. Classics is awesome.


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I am very Introverted. I like staying indoors and long intervals of people interactions leave me really antsy. I stress a lot, and I have a low self esteem. I'm not really assertive, it's taking a bit of effort to not put in a lot of 'maybe's, 'kinda's, 'sorta's and so on in my post. I sleep very little. I like people, and I try really hard to find good things in everybody even if they irritate me a bit. I think I'm pretty nice. I hope I can get a better understanding of myself and hopefully other people? I'm pretty blind to other people's inner thoughts so, it'd be nice to know how I work and how to support my friends without treading on their boundaries. 



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* My god I haven't been in so long...I suppose the card section nowadays although I am definitely open to the cool gizmos section and figurine-esque stuff. 
*Do you collect anything?* TROPHIES (no kidding kidding sorry) Snowglobes and bells sorta. Definitely rocks. I love rocks. 
*What are your phobias?* I actually have no clue. Is there some kind of test for that? (without actually traumatizing myself...?)
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Angel hair pasta. Garlic, tomatoes, and basil mixed in with the lovely locks of pasta. Olive oil, salt and pepper lightly topping it... (drooling)
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* People. Buzzfeed. Jolly Ranchers. PUNS. uh...Good food. Little presents from friends. Happy memories. 
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Repeating the same question over and over. Any ---ist people (not feminists though.) Brushing off something I am trying to talk about. People who are really rude without reason to others. Always asking for stuff and being offended when I say no. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Movie and or lunch then a nice walk in a nice garden/park with the people I care about. Followed very quickly by a human detox when finished and then binge watching things on Netflix. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I like meat, but I don't eat it everyday, so I go basically vegetarian for a while, consume meat for a couple days, then skip on the meat again. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* I don't personally believe in God. I haven't really seen anything to prove to me that he (or she) exists. I don't judge though if you do believe, but please don't try and force me to believe, that would just make me kinda irritated. I don't really know about souls. 
*The Death Penalty:* Needs some serious fixing, both in execution and in waiting. 
*Premarital Sex:* Be safe and think about it before you do it (if you are a teen.) 
*People are inherently good:* People have something that is good about them. Not necessarily inherently good I think. Although I would have to talk to every person on the planet when the were young and then when they are much older to figure it out for sure, but I'm not the Doctor so I won't really know for sure. Also good is really a kinda relative term. What is actually 'good'? What is 'Evil'? It's all up to the point of view. We typically see the color black as something bad, dark, scary or evil, (Ie. Halloween costumes dressed in all black typically represents Death, or being creepy [Wednesday Adams is dressed almost completely in black] or like how black cats represent bad luck.) but in ancient Egypt, black was considered a color of health and good, as it was the color of watered soil (something hard to come by in a desert environment). So yeah, up to the person. 
*Destiny:* I don't know what to think really, but I am kinda adverse to the idea. I prefer to think that everything is random. 
*Done drugs:* Unless taking an advil for headaches or being in a hospital and being administered painkillers counts no. 
*Kissed in the rain:* What I wouldn't give... a lot actually, but there is a lot I would give
*Re-reading a good book:* Too many books to re-read. I love reading books. I tend to memorize most of their contents first go around though, so I tend to not read it again until I start forgetting a lot of stuff OR I love the book. or And. Either. Yeah.


----------



## Wololo

*Personal ~*

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
- I suppose any derivative of Wololo is quite fine

Male
*
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

- Was born and still live in Zagreb, Croatia

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

- Am 18, but I've been told I act more mature a couple of times.

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* What type do you usually test as?*

- I took a couple of internet tests a couple of years ago, and I've gotten INTJ most of the time.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

- Frankly, I have no idea, none of my friends have tested. I guess my favorite would be INTJ though. Or any other I for that matter.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

- None


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

- Finishing high school, still undecided on college and future profession.

*What is your dream job?*

- Probably being a pilot. Or someone who travels a lot. Maybe a musician. Not sure yet. Wish I knew... *sigh*

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

- Lately, I've been getting spikes urging me to compose music, but I also started learning HTML and CSS a couple of days ago. I always thought getting to know a bit of psychology could come in handy as a semi-hobby or something so I have some phases that involve reading about that.

Other than that, I guess reading, gaming, listening to music, stuff that introverts do et al.



*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Probably the Lego section
*Do you collect anything?*
Nothing comes to mind, really. I had a 2-day phase of collecting stamps but, evidently, that didn't last long.
*What are your phobias?*
None that I know of. Possibly the fear of blood, even though I don't really fear it as much as I resent the thought of it. Blood vessels belong in that category too.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I'm not a food person. Something Italian, probably.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
I'm too lazy to google the phrase and I'm not sure about its meaning D:
*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
Hypocrisy, munching, irrational behavior, injustice, talking to someone who's absent-minded during the moment I talk.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I think it depends too much on the mood that I wake up in.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Meat diet.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Yay, more or less
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay, I guess
People are inherently good - Maybe, I think parents have a great role here
Destiny - Nope.
Done drugs - Definitely nope.
Kissed in the rain - Not yet.
Re-reading a good book - I'd rather read a new one


----------



## tapost

Hi! I'm tapost.

Alrighty, let's see...

Personal ~

* Name - Taylor
- Any nicknames? Not really. My brother and one of my best friends calls me "Tay", though.

* Male/Female/Trans? I'm a girl.

Location - I was born and raised in Indiana - my backyard was a cornfield, haha. Right now I am an incoming sophomore at Indiana University, pursuing a degree in Human Resources Management (well, I'm planning to switch to that degree, anyway. Right now it's just Management.) Minoring in Spanish linguistics. I love traveling and meeting new people, and I think being fluent in a foreign language would be both useful and fun!


- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Hmm... Interesting question. Someplace in Central America, probably. Gorgeous area.

Age - I'm 19 but I feel like a 25 yr old.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm an INFJ. At least, that's the one I test most often as, although I occasionally get ENFJ or INFP. I know I'm introverted, though.

* What type do you usually test as? 

INFJ, by far.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Hmmm... my favorites? Honestly, I've been around all kinds of people of all kinds of personality types. I've liked some and hated some, regardless of type. Though if I had to pick a type that sounds unpleasant (at least on paper), it would be ESTJ. But I don't generalize - I'm sure there are some nice ESTJ's out there.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I haven't really taken any other tests yet.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I don't know if it counts as employment, but I volunteer at a non-profit bargain boutique that helps at-risk and low-income women by donating work and interview clothes to them, as well as offering training programs. It's loads of fun!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Management. Planning to switch my major to Human Resources Management, specifically though.

What is your dream job?

A job with a fun, friendly, well-organized environment, where I can train people, help them reach their potential, and reach my potential as well.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm an INFJ (as stated above). I'm a little reserved when getting to know someone, but I really open up after awhile. I am passionate about my beliefs, I love people, I like to help people. Things I dislike: Snobbiness, Meanness, Close-mindedness, heartlessness, irresponsibility.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 

The board and card games section. You won't find it at a kids' store, but Cards Against Humanity is my favorite game ever.

Do you collect anything? 

Not that I can think of.

What are your phobias? 

I am claustophobic. I also hate pitch darkness, because it makes me feel claustrophobic. Quickest way to give me a legitimate panic attack.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 

Warm, creamy, sweet, rich, melty chocolate dribbling over peanut butter in dark velvety cascades.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Hanging out with my friends, doesn't really matter what we're doing as long as we're having fun. Also, Netflix. And a pint of Ben and Jerry's.

What are your top five pet peeves?

Not using your turn signal
Drunk driving
Bullying
Unethical behavior
Being inconsiderate in general

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Go to class. Listen to professor, then do fun discussion. The go out with a few friends, then go back to my dorm and surf the web. Then sleep.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay, not particularly religious
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay (no such thing as fate, you make your own destiny)
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Nay (but I've kissed at night and in the sunshine)
Re-reading a good book - Yay!


----------



## missjayjay

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? my name is Julia 
- Any nicknames? people call me Juice, Juicy Jay, Juicy, Juwa, Juicy fruit,..........I don't think many people call me Julia anymore lol 

* Male/Female/Trans? I'm female 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was originally born in Twin cities, Minnesota. If I could live anywhere, I would pick where I live now or Brasil :happy:

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 15 yrs old, I don't think I act my age. A lot of people tell me I'm mature for my age or I need to learn to be a kid. I feel like I'm in my 30's.( Much Like an old soul.)


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an *INFJ*, and I've been reading about personality theories for about a year and a half.

* What type do you usually test as? I've only tested as INFJ or ENFJ......mostly INFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I would say the SF's are my least favorite, no offense to SF's, and the NF's or NT's are my favorite 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram = 5w6
Socionics = EIE

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? unemployed 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Still in high school 

What is your dream job? counselor or something meaningful ( I always wanted to work for UNICEF )


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
-I am a quiet, sensitive, thought provoking, positive, quirky(at times), friendly(sometimes), 
-I can seem extroverted at times, but I'm an Introvert without a doubt. My outgoing side comes out when I'm with certain people. People's first impressions is that I'm shy. 
I like spending time thinking, reflecting, and dreaming
-I love....nature, MUSIC, love, people, life, God, art, education, running, sunsets
-and I like having deep meaningful conversations 



Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? The candy........they have candy right? 
Do you collect anything? no
What are your phobias? spiders........other than that I''m pretty much invincible lol
Describe your favourite food until you drool. okay, pizza is.......I'm already drooling....
Some of the things that you give you jollies? uhhh.....
What are your top five pet peeves? rudeness, selfishness, inconsideration, when people burp and blow it in you face:angry:, and loud chewers. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? I don't know 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both


----------



## boogel

*Personal(ity)*

*Name?* boogel
*Male/female/trans?* female

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
Not sure about my type. Probably ESFP, maybe ISFP of ENFP? I definitely am xxFP. I've known about MBTI for a few years now but I just recently became interested in cognitive function theory.

** What type do you usually test as?*
ESFP 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Don't know enough to say! 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram tests give me 7, 3 or 6 as a result.

*Occupation*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Preschool teacher

*What is your dream job?*
Working at a children's theatre as an actress/writer

*About You*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I guess I'm positive, open-minded, empathic and playful. Unfortunately I also am impatient, messy and often start things but never get them finished. I love animals and nature and sometimes I wish I'd live in a small farm with cats, dogs, horses, goats etc. Actually I live in a suburb and own two cats. :tongue: 

*Other*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Board games and puzzles

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Arrogance
Dishonesty
People who take advantage of others
Slow drivers
Nagging

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Waking up when I feel like it. The sun is shining, it's summertime. Spending time with my friends and my husband. Free to do whatever feels good. Being outdoors, having a tasty dinner with some wine and staying up late without having to set an alarm for the next day.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Prefer veggies but I eat meat occasionally. Hope the food is organic.

*Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* nay
*The Death Penalty* nay
*Premarital Sex* yay
*People are inherently good* nay and yay. I think people aren't inherently good or bad. What you _do_ with your life matters.
*Destiny* nay
*Done drugs* nay
*Kissed in the rain* yay
*Re-reading a good book* nay


----------



## FreeAgent

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Steven 
- Any nicknames? Freeagent, Partime, and Scuba (way back in the day)

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born in Ohio... land of the cornfields. But I escaped and have only glanced back a few times. I live in Hawaii - Life is good. I would go... I like it here... Mmmm... to ......................... Australia? Nah, Singapore, yeah, that's good. I have heard only good things about Singapore. And they're close to where The Hash began.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

32. When I was young people thought I was old for my age; now people think I'm young for my age. I just want to play with sparklers. :kitteh:



* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
XNFP - I'm almost split right down the center perfectly. I've been reading about MBTI for over a year. 

* What type do you usually test as? XNFP (it really varies on the time of day - besides I can get my energy from both solitude and people. Efficiency! lol:laughing:

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Other NFPs are like Butterflies and sometimes moths (which are really pretty but our eyes can't take in the spectrum of light necessary to see it).
Not sure which type has the most arrogant dicktators (sic) and close-minded folks, but that would be the type.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I originally tested a tie on the Ennegram with 4 and 9 Individualist and Loyalist, but last weekend retested as a 2w3 nurturer... It might be my current situation bringing that out though or it could be off.

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed-ish. On temp leave (class is hard). 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
Working on my BA in Psychology 

What is your dream job? 
It doesn't exist- spreading happiness everywhere like some kind of pixie. So I took the second best option, Psychologist. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
-I am a a whirlwind. If I let you in close, you'll see the deeply analytical side of me that is usually hidden behind my energetic nature.If you get closer, you'll find my sensitive side. It's hidden way at the back, but sometimes in plain sight too just to see if anyone notices and to keep it random. I spend inordinate amounts of time thinking and musing on life and everything else. My likes include exercise and anything active (even if I have the coordination of a bear), philosophy, nature, psychology, and anything else that catches my interest.

Other ~

Pancakes or french toast? French toast, but not that restaurant produced stuff, homemade french toast... mmmmmmmm. 

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? Toss up between candy an crafts. Probably crafts because the potential draws me in, but good luck getting me to finish one craft project... :tongue: 

Do you collect anything? office supplies and crafting materials (did you see that coming?)

What are your phobias? None. The most I have is a healthy wish to kill bugs. Well, roaches and ants. The rest are pretty cool in my book... even the spiders 

Describe your favorite food until you drool. - I don't know. It depends on the day and my mood. Maybe steak, maybe chicken caeser salad (sp), maybe some kind of candy? 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Animated motion pictures <3<3<3

What are your top five pet peeves? Malice, arrogance, close-mindedness, loud chewing (usually of the open mouth variety), and intentionally inconsiderate acts.

What would a perfect day be like for you? As soon as I describe something it's no longer perfect is it; it becomes a template for improvement.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Whatever runs slowest (both).

Do you wear clothes that make you feel good, clothes that feel good on your skin, or a combination? Both. Mmm all the pretty colors and textures.... yes!

Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Sure
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: To each their own.
People are inherently good: Each person has the inherent ability to be good, not everyone chooses to do so. 
Destiny: See furthest end of wrists
Done drugs: Seems like forever ago and nothing hard.
Kissed in the rain: Yay
Re-reading a good book: Like a good friend coming over, yay.


----------



## Avion

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Jake
- Any nicknames? Nope

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

St. Louis, born and raised, still live there.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?


Hmm, kinda tough one since there's a lot of places I'd like to go but probably Italy since it seems like a lovely place to visit

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

18, I act older. Oh I don't know


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFP, maybe a month

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Can't really say, since I know very little about MBTI, but my boyfriend is INTJ and I really enjoy his sense of humor

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

N/A

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Highschool graduate, going to take a year off from school then probably go to university for Biochemistry major

What is your dream job?

Can't say


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Well I like to skateboard and play instruments (piano, guitar, bass guitar, and violin). I got a pretty deep voice, so a lot of people refer to me as deep voice guy. I'm pretty easy going. My favorite movies are Trainspotting, The Shining, Airplane!, One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, Star Wars Empire Strikes Back, and Raging Bull. I'm going to try to get into acting, since I really loved it during high school. I would definitely like to be able to identify people's mbti and would also like to see some similarities from fellow INFPs. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Haven't been to one in a long time
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Not entirely sure
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Any Mediterranean style food 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Too many to name
What are your top five pet peeves? 
1. Fights, arguments, etc.
2. People who are fake; not true to themselves
3. People being cynical 
4. Loud people
5. Narcissism 
What would a perfect day be like for you? I guess just spending it with my boyfriend
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm on a Mediterranean diet, so neither I guess?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good YAY
Destiny Not sure
Done drugs Yay 
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## Faerie

Hi everyone  nice to meet you!


Personal ~

* Name - Haha, anything is fine 

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Born in New Jersey, still live in New Jersey. Nothing interesting as of now  I'd like to move to Montreal because I love Canada and France both. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 25 and sometimes I act 105, other times I act 5. Eh. I look 15.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I started reading about MBTI when I was... 14? geez. I don't know my type. I've tested as INFJ, ENFP, ENTP, INFP... and they all fit. 

* What type do you usually test as?

see above XD;

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I like all types  really, so long as someone's not a generally nasty person, I don't care what their type is. I do tend to get along better with N types though, because I am an extreme N. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I took the Big Five! I got middle-of-the-road for extroversion and conscientiousness, and very high for openness, agreeableness, and neuroticism. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I've got a degree, yes. I like to forget about what I studied :/

What is your dream job?

No idea! Probably social worker though.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm looking for people to talk to  I've been browsing other online forums and the people here seem friendlier overall, so here I am! 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? -- the one with beach balls 
Do you collect anything? -- nope, I don't like having stuff 
What are your phobias? -- horror movies, finding out everyone I love secretly hates me.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. -- CHOCOLATE
Some of the things that you give you jollies? -- forest walks early in the morning, baking cakes...
What are your top five pet peeves? -- inconsiderate and mean people. Also Dick Cheney.
What would a perfect day be like for you? -- a little bit of everything: relaxation, partying, eating, sleeping...
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? -- I prefer to eat vegetarian!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -- I don't know lol
The Death Penalty -- theoretically yes, but actually no, because too many innocent people are killed
Premarital Sex -- yeah sure!
People are inherently good -- i wouldn't say good or bad, they just *are*
Destiny -- no idea.
Done drugs -- no, my health sucks 
Kissed in the rain -- yes, with the right person it's great 
Re-reading a good book -- I've read The Prophet (Gibran) about 10 times now.


----------



## IvoryRose

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* My username is fine: IvoryRose, or Ivory. 
*- Any nicknames?* No, thank you.

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I like where I'm at just fine. I'm very much a homebody; although I've traveled to other countries and even gone on a Mediterranean cruise in the past, I prefer to stay in the comfort and safety of my home with my cats, books, and computer. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* 19. I feel both older and younger than I am. Sometimes I feel like I'm just 16, naive and clueless about how things work. I just do what I'm told and wonder why the world works the way it does. But other times I feel old and wise, having lived the experiences of countless people through reading biographies, self-help books, etc. I've been told I have a baby face and I look no older than 17. *shrugs*


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP. I first learned about MBTI when I was 14 and took some random personality test on the internet. I promptly forgot about it, but came back and looked into it more when I was 16. Ever since then, I've been trying to get everyone I know to take the test so they can understand themselves and others better. It's been fun! 

** What type do you usually test as?* Usually I get INFP, but depending on how stressed I am (or how I feel at the moment when answering the questions), I sometimes test as INTP or INFJ. At work, I feel that I act like an ISFJ, and that gets the job done...so I don't really mind.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I prefer speaking to XNXPs when I'm in a creative mood and need someone to bounce ideas off of. ;P Really, I can't pin this down to personality type, because I've met other people from types I usually prefer and disliked them immensely. :/ And my mom is an ESTJ, the opposite of my type, but we are like best buddies. *shrugs*

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 9w1, Phlegmatic/Melancholic



*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed? *Employed...at a call center. And I hate talking on the phone. =__=

*What is your dream job?* Being an editor at a publishing house! I love books, and it's my dream to help other people polish their books before publishing them.


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* I'm just a simple INFP who always has her head in the clouds. Anything you say is either going to inspire me (and I will immediately run off in the middle of a sentence to jot down some notes), or it will remind me of a song I've heard (and I won't be able to get it out of my head for the rest of the day, therefore blaming you). Please don't take it personally.  

I'm very idea-oriented and I love to think about things that exist in the realm of the unreal or unknown, like fantasy/sci-fi worlds and stories, what-if scenarios, and conspiracy theories. Worldbuilding is a hobby for me, as is creating characters and alien races. I have a bad habit of starting a new project and then abandoning it in favor the next new "great idea" I just had, ad infinitum. 

The reason I joined Personality Cafe is because I wanted to talk to other people on a ground where we have something in common: interest in how people think. I don't have a lot of friends, although I would like more. I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of cool people and having some interesting discussions! 


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *The Lego section! I also enjoy looking at Monster High dolls, simply due to the detail and articulation.
*Do you collect anything? *Do dust bunnies count? Just kidding. ;P I don't collect anything because I'm kind of a penny-pincher and I don't have access to any good stores with the stuff I would want to collect in the first place. In the future I may want to start up a doll collection, and I might also want to collect quilts. But honestly, the concept of collection is rather cumbersome to me. I would prefer to live without a lot of collections dragging me down and tying me to one spot, making it difficult to move. I place more value on memories and stories than physical objects.
*What are your phobias? *Paruresis. Oh yeah, this is a very real (and somewhat embarrassing) affliction, but phobias are known for being irrational. I felt the need to be honest here; I won't even get started on how many nightmares I've had that feature public restrooms. o____O
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* I don't have a favorite food in particular; I'm not a picky person and I like lots of things. However, one of my current favorites is hot churros, rolled in cinnamon sugar, with the filling all soft and spilling out the ends! If you have never eaten a churro, you're missing out on one of life's simple pleasures.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* reading funny blogs/stories, making up characters, working on story ideas, listening to music, listening to people talk about themselves, etc.
*What are your top five pet peeves? *When people are rude, complain a lot, won't give an effort to get along or compromise with others, talk badly about people behind their back, are close-minded/prejudiced towards others who are different
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* It would involve digital art, reading, listening to music all day, baking something tasty in the kitchen, maybe watching a movie, talking with my family, cuddling my cats...that kind of thing. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *I am omnivorous, leaning toward vegetarian. I like fish and chicken, but I'm neutral about red meats like steak and lamb. For instance, if there is a plate of chicken and plate of steak, I'll choose the chicken and let someone else who is very passionate about steak have the other meat. I know people who get this wild look in their eye whenever they lay eyes on steak...I'm not sure why, and I don't really care. I just let them have it. XD


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Yes
*The Death Penalty* ...yes
*Premarital Sex* No
*People are inherently good* No
*Destiny *No
*Done drugs* No! (who needs drugs when you have music? ;P)
*Kissed in the rain* No
*Re-reading a good book* Yes!


----------



## Gossip Goat

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? astrid but I prefer to be called MaryEbonyIndigoClavoyanceSue

- Any nicknames? a or asteroid, call me asthole if you want.._.to make a new enemy_

* Male/Female/Trans? Biologically Female but my gender is a lizard pushing a baby carriage 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was originally born on a small island near another small island because surprisingly it held a hospital for births of multiples.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go to Utah (dem religious boys mmm) or any other place in the world where my identity is unknown.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 18, I don't act my age I'm still 12, I can feel the twelveness, it never left me...



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFJ, I gave up on reading about MBTI & ennegram because I'd go into an existential crisis...

* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ or ISFJ or ISFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I loveeee type 1's and type 6's. I relate to them more.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
The test on Okcupid said a Jewish Princess was my stereotype in high school.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed...(fuck you Shoe Carnival)

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Will start college in august. My major is Biology, considering changing to Computer Science or Psychology or English but maybe not. 

What is your dream job?
archeologist, circus performer, career counsellor, something in criminal justice or forensic science or psychology.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



o < I'm overly sensitive don't argue with me ::
| - 
____


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Barbies DUH

Do you collect anything? Decrepit Buildings, Other Planets, the spaces between planes.

What are your phobias? My mom told me I couldn't disclose that information.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. First of all I find it highly offensive that you would assume I would drool. Second...Taylor Lautner Teriyaki or BBQ ~

Some of the things that you give you jollies? I've developed immunity to those things.

What are your top five pet peeves? The Debate Forum, the person who's going to call me out on that, when parents don't control their kids, people who use their looks to get things, abuse of power.

What would a perfect day be like for you? a day inside the world I created in my mind...or a day with x
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - nay unless yay
People are inherently good - yay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - yay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Dr_Chroot

** Male/Female/Trans?* - I've always been told I'm male, but I can check just to make sure _*moment goes by*_ Yep. It's true.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

Southeast asia, for sure. All the cheap electronics! Shopping... and then cheap food. Then more shopping. You can pick up a single room in a dorm for $35/night, and ship all your loot back home for a decent price. Bangkok, Ho Chi Minh City, and Singapore would most likely be my stops of choice.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I am... timeless. Well, maybe I look like I am 14 and behave like I am 25. That's what my few friends have told me, anyway.

*Le Personality
*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*

INTJ. I have been reading on it for about a year, beginning with a book for educators entitled _People Types and Tiger Stripes_, if I am not mistaken. For a while I thought I was INTP, but a short time on their subreddit demonstrated that they are not as orderly as I would like. They seem to take a longer time putting together epistemological arguments, and for some crazy reason like unplanned happenings. To heck with that. 

** What type do you usually test as?*

INTJ/INTP. A more pertinent question would perhaps be, 'What _Pulp Fiction_ charcter are you?' 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*

I enjoy being around _NT_'s, though I can enjoy the company of many different stripes. My best friend is ESFP, though. I don't particularly dislike one group. I _can_, however, dislike people's retarded actions. Like Gendou. I loathe him from the depths of my soul... and he is INTJ also(?)

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

My Enneargram was a 6w5. I haven't heard of a sloan... I'll have to go check that out. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*

I am currently enrolled in a B.S. in Business Management Information Systems. The goal is to work as a sysadmin on Unix-based servers in the future. 
*
What is your dream job?*

By far, teaching Historical Theology at a Graduate/Post-Graduate level! It is my passion, what consumes my spare time. Within that one field, you can integrate Philosophical Theology, Systematic Theology, et.al. w/o overstepping your position.
*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Candy. 

*Do you collect anything?* Broken dreams of others. _(Insert evil cackle)_

*What are your phobias?* Spiders, by far.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Ramen noodles... and that is all it took for me. :laughing:

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Reading a good book, not being in public, (when I am in public, no one noticing me!), and browsing technology boards.
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Both. I enjoy healthy food, specifically shopping at Whole Foods and Trader Joe's. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Yay. 

*The Death Penalty* Yay. (How people would have to be publically executed for child molestation b4 other pervs get the idea that it isn't the wisest thing to do?)

*Premarital Sex* Nay.

*People are inherently good* Hmm... lets look through history. It doesn't look like it is that bad, unless you count man's notoroius unhumanity to man throughout all ages. In that case, I'll have to call a nay. 

*Destiny* Yay.

*Done drugs* Nay.

*Kissed in the rain* I can't even... Why!?... Oi vey. Couldn't you at least stand under an overhang? Why would you want to get soaked!?

*Re-reading a good book* If it is intellectually stimulating, Yay.


----------



## Namiqi

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Call me Namiqi. I have a username for a reason. I might eventually use my real name if I make friends here. I don't know.

- Any nicknames?
The name that I use in public happens to be a nickname.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I live in the USA. Does outer space count as the world? If not, I guess my answer for now would be anywhere near the Arctic Circle. I want to go everywhere eventually.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am in high school. I think my maturity depends on the situation, as I can be childlike at times and act like a 30-year-old at others.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I consider myself to be INTP. I have been interested in studying this for a few months, but my first experience was a year ago when I took an online test, got INTJ, and moved on to something else that caught my interest.

* What type do you usually test as?
Mostly INTP, sometimes INTJ, on rare occasions others such as INFJ, ISTP, ENTJ, ...

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I generally prefer the company of introverts, but it depends on the individual.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 5w6


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? 
Unemployed, still a student and too busy for part-time jobs.

What is your dream job?
I want to do research or invent things and would like to be self-employed.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I spend a lot of time in my head, and can sit all day just thinking and making story plots in my head. I play three musical instruments and am in an amateur string quartet (my main source of social time). I suppose I am nice, or at least people that I know tell me that I am. I spent a lot of time reading on this forum before summoning the guts to actually make an account and post. I hope to learn things while here.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Anything with Star Wars or Pokemon.
Do you collect anything?
Too many things...
What are your phobias?
Failure and public speaking, yet these are not actually severe enough to be classified as phobias in my case.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Asian desserts.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
The internet, books, new ideas, fugues, good jokes, my brain.
What are your top five pet peeves?
People who are comfortable with ignorance, redundancy, teenage/emotional drama, book spoilers, the lack of teleportation in this world.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Being alone with books and a computer with the freedom to do whatever I want to.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

The Death Penalty
Nay
Premarital Sex
Nay
People are inherently good
Nay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
NAY.
Kissed in the rain
NAY.
Re-reading a good book
YAY.


----------



## RStriker

Personal ~

**Name - *RStriker
**Any nicknames? -*Red Striker, RS, Josh 

**Male/Female/Trans? - *Male

**Location - *Originally born in Ventura, CA, I was only there for maybe a month before living in Oregon for the rest of my life.

**If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? - *Every time I'm faced with this question, I never seem to have an answer for it. I honestly can't say.

**Age - *I'm fifteen (nearly sixteen), though according to quite a few around me, I act "older," "too mature for my age" as one put it. Meh, whatever. Physically speaking, I've always seemed to age a tad faster than what I actually am (I had a few people at Kumoricon in Vancouver, WA last weekend mistake me for eighteen or so). 

----

Personal(ity) ~

**What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - *After taking the personality test on _16 Personalities_, I ended up with INFP. I intend to take another again at around the same time of day a few more times so as to find an accurate result (although I have to admit, that was probably one of the better tests out there). A year or so ago, I recall taking maybe two and coming out with either INTJ or ISTJ. Well, at least I have one consistency between my three, that being INxx. As for reading up on personality theory, I have only just begun. 

**What type do you usually test as? - *Well, if only I had read ahead. INFP, ISTJ, and INTJ are my big - and only - three.

**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - *The ones that insist upon filling every silent space in an interim with nothing but talk. Come on, people, silence can be just as much of a virtue as anything else

----

Occupation ~

**Employed or Unemployed? - *School is my job, and I'm making something other than green dough.

**What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - *I'm in high school as a sophomore this year, and trust me when I say that I have absolutely no clue what I want to do with my life yet.

**What is your dream job? - *Something that hopefully doesn't require _too_ much social interaction. No, not a hermit. Just the kind of social interaction to keep me at my equilibrium. 

----

About You ~

**Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I would have to describe myself as logical and straightforward, with a dash of emotion and empathy. I have a difficult time explaining myself. I only know that once I manage to spark a real connection with someone (whatever kind it may be), it's as if an emotional tug is formed, and I enjoy that sort of feeling (of course, getting to that point is a pain. Still worth it). Overall, between the moment of my typing this and, say, two to three years ago, I feel a lot more chill and relaxed, as well as aware of the emotions of those around me. Even achieving that took time, but I'm glad nonetheless. [Insert more stuff about me that I'll probably realize later in which I forgot to add here]. I hope to learn more about other personalities, as well as my own; the concept intrigues me quite a bit.

----

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* - The card aisle.
*What do you collect?* - Pokemon cards, though it has dwindled over the past year.
*What are your phobias?* - Spiders and heights
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* - Dark chocolate, finding a Shiny Pokemon in-game, finally breeding the correct Pokemon with the right IVs after a long chain, a run that leaves you with the feeling of physical and mental reward in the end, getting an A on a test... I could really go on.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
- People doing stupid things that have a tendency to affect others.
- People who don't shut up.
- People in a group that don't contribute
- People in the middle of class sitting next to me who insist upon squirming about and making some sort of noise while I'm trying to take notes on a topic of importance.
- Noticeable redundancies in day-to-day speech and writing (I do apologize for any that pop up here). 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* - Minimal homework, a fair amount of practice online for the Pokemon VGC, maybe a hangout with some of those that are closest to me.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* - Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No
The Death Penalty - Borderlining
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - Borderlining
Destiny - No
Done drugs - No, no intent to
Kissed in the rain - No
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## Krapulainen

*Personal ~*

Name - _Krapulainen_

Male/Female/Trans? - _Not important._

Location - _Born in Finland, Oulu, and still living there._

Age - _I'm 16. I think I act my age, but I'm calmer (or lamer) than most people I know that are my age._



*Personal(ity) ~*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - _ISFJ. About a year and a half._

What type do you usually test as? - _Almost always ISFJ._

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - _Well, my two best friends are INTJs, so maybe that. I prefer to be around people who think logically and who are straightforward._



*Occupation ~*

Employed or Unemployed? - _Unemployed._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - _I'm currently in vocational school studying software engineering._



*About You ~*

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. - _It's very difficult to me to describe myself. Some call me calm, smart and friendly. I'd call myself a shy, boring perfectionist. Here I hope to learn more about all the personality types._



*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - _Nay_
The Death Penalty - _Borderlining_
Premarital Sex - _Yay_
People are inherently good - _Nay_
Destiny - _Nay_
Done drugs - _Nay_
Kissed in the rain -_Nay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay_


----------



## effenelle

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
::Just call me Effe.

*** Male/Female/Trans?
::Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

::I'm from South East Asia. Born there, live there, nothing interesting. If I could go somewhere, I'd like to go to Japan. Why? I'd like to experience how people live there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

::I'm...20+. I act younger, people think I just finished high school and I'm happy about it. Younger minds makes us age slower, no?


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
::I'm ISTP, I've took the test 4 times or more and it's always ISTP. I started reading on it 6 years ago.

*** What type do you usually test as?
::ISTP.

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
::My favourite...I guess it's my best friend, ExTJ. my least favourite...so far none, but I don't like those types who wont leave you alone even if you tell them to.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
::I've taken a short personality test, and the result turns out I'm balanced on all 4!(I/E,S/N,T/F,P/J). That shocked me. But I guess it's too short, so less valid.


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
::Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
::Math graduate, concentrating in Statistics

What is your dream job?
::Working with NASA, discovering new frontier or planet or whatever, but i guess it's just a dream.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
::Hmm...I'm not good in explaining myself. When I'm with my friends, I am a fun and spontaneous person, but I can be blunt, stoic and cold. When I' wi my family, I'm cold and quiet. When I'm with strangers, I seem strict and scary.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
::All, except girlish toys. Lol
Do you collect anything?
::Coins, notebooks(or any used books with lots of empty pages)
What are your phobias?
::I hate cockroaches and those creepy crawlies(except small, cute spiders). Ugh, just thinking of them makes me squirm. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
::Ice cream! Chocolates! Cheese cakes! Noodles...oh stop. Don't make me drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
::umm..I don't think I understand this question...
What are your top five pet peeves?
::Loud noise, crowd of strangers, mosquitoes, text languages, fb posts on personal life(unless it's important)
What would a perfect day be like for you?
::it's morning, no one at home, just me. No one's up on the street too, no street noises. The I'd spend the day outside under mild sunshine, on the grass, sipping tea and eating toast with absolute no worries on anyone coming to greet me or attack me or something.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
::Both. Balance is important.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls::yay
The Death Penalty::umm...yay
Premarital Sex::nay
People are inherently good::umm...depends on situation I'm in
Destiny::::umm...what kind of destiny? I guess nay
Done drugs::nay
Kissed in the rain::nay
Re-reading a good book::yay(nay for fiction though)

::That was fun roud:​


----------



## madid

Hi! I'm Madison you can call me Madison (Forrest Gump reference.) You can also call me madi if you're to lazy to add the -son. I'm a female. I was originally born in a suburb of Dallas, TX. I wish I still lived there but I don't and now I live in the hottest, driest state in the US. I wake up every morning to lizards, cacti, and rocks–okay, that was only partly true. If I could get up and go anywhere I would probably go to Disneyland because I'm in a happy and imaginative mood. I am 15 years old and I mostly act my age. I am the typical teenager who likes to go to parties and have fun with their friends but I believe my intelligence is higher in certain things than the average person at age 15. I'm not being boastful or at least I don't want to be but I think that's the truth. Intelligence varies and people are intelligent in different ways so to be more intelligent than everyone at everything would not be possible. I like to have fun too and my social nature is very much like a little child's energy level. I am an ENFP and about a year now but I just joined this website. Typology interests me very much and I could research my type/relationships with other types for hours. I have never tested for any other type; I am an ENFP through and through. I don't have a limit on who I want to be around given that I like most people. I have taken many other tests. One that I recently took was the Big 5 and I got sanguine. I also took the enneagram quiz and my tri-type is 7w6, 3w2, 9w8. I'm not employed because I'm in high school. I go to a very academically challenging school but I love my school and the people there. I think about my future all the time so the dream job question pops into my mind a lot. I don't have a specific job so I have a list instead:Graphic designer, interior designer, editor, writer, or singer. Basically anything I wouldn't get bored with and has a creative atmosphere.

I love to laugh and I talk a lot. My family and friends are very important to me but I also need to be alone to collect my thoughts and ideas. My personality at school and my personality at home are very different because I have an energy change and "silly-switch". Coming home is my chill-out time so I'm far more quiet and calm. I love to sing and play the piano by ear. I like to read fictional novels and hang out with my friends. I like to imagine things and draw flowers. I hope to really connect with the other personality types and others of my own.

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
-barbies!

Do you collect anything?
-does clutter count?

What are your phobias?
-spiders, blood, knives, needles, robbery, the dark while I'm alone

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Steak. Oh my goodness a good steak with seasoning and a little butter. One with a soft middle but not too soft.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Everything. I love my nintendo DS and cookies. Also anything that makes me laugh. I laugh at virtually anything unless it's bad or mean. People are like Madison why? You can find humor in most things!

What are your top five pet peeves?
When people interrupt me, when people stop listening to me when I'm talking then start talking to someone else, when plans are made for me and I'm not told with at least a 2 day notice, crunching food, and forks screeching on plates and bowls.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
I would wake up, fly to Disneyland and hang out with my friends. Then I would go to texas, shop a lot and go to the state fair. Then I would play a lead in a musical then I would eat a nice steak dinner. Then I would take a bubble bath.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat but if you're a vegetarian, good for you! Congratulations because I do not have the self control for that. That was not sarcastic btw

God and Souls
-No
The Death Penalty
-Yes
Premarital Sex
-No but I'm ok with it I just haven't done that
People are inherently good
-Yes
Destiny
-No
Done drugs
-No
Kissed in the rain
-No
Re-reading a good book 
-Yes


----------



## aeroarchaeologist

_Personal ~_

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
*- Any nicknames?*
Call me what you will. If you quote me or shortern my username (if not in full) I'll probably know you're talking to me.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Born in the south-east of England and raised mostly in the South-West of England (Divorce). Well I want to travel everywhere but I assume you aren't allowing some sort of multiple-reality-cross-awareness-travel. I guess it is a tie between Peru for the archaeology or the Congo to study gorillas since I've yet to go to either and currently haven't got plans laid out to go there. I don't think I could live in either permanently - couldn't cope with the humidity.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Approaching 20 (I'd say 19 but only 1 month left of the teens). I think in some ways I act my age but in a lot of others beyond my years. When travelling people seem to think I'm 27, so I guess 27! 



_Personal(ity) ~_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP. Over a year now.

** What type do you usually test as?*
Almost always INTP. Once INFP. ENTP often comes up as likely, sometimes INTJ, but always second to INTP.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't really have favorite and least favorite types. I dislike the amount of mis-typed INTJs who then take on this pompus attitude that I don't really get from correctly typed INTJs. I am also wary of ESTJs since I really grate with an, admittedly poorly developed, ESTJ. I guess enjoy ENTPs a lot and also ESTPs when they aren't in a group.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Ennegram: 5W4

SLOAN: RCUAI/RCUEI (Varies from test to test.) Primary Inquisitive.

Equally use left and right side of brain.

R drive: I score highest in Intellect & dynamism, followed by stoicism, unconventionality and integrity. Lowest tend to be romanticism and orderliness. 


_Occupation ~_

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed but volunteering as I travel in archaeological related, WWOOFing and veterinary assistance. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
A-levels in Archaeology, sociology and english literature. Pulled out of first uni during my gap year and plan to apply as a mature student somwehere else. Plan to study HSPS: Archaeology, biological anthropology and possibly Assyrian (third one not sure of!)

*What is your dream job?*
Archaeologist/anthropolgist of complex alien civilisations (space archaeologist 'aeroarchaeologist'). Realistically? Theoretical and experimental archaeologist... Primatology has recently really piqued my interest too.


_About You ~_

I'm a pretty easy going person who can flip between seemingly very serious and very odd (Depends if I'm projecting that Ti or Ne, yo) which often throws people. I am literally interested in everything. I persue interests as they come along. In public I'm a very stoic person. In private with music I become that theatre kid. I can't explain that shit.

I don't really have deep connections with people, but I connect to animals very quickly. My 'best friend' I wouldn't be sad if I lost contact with but I'd bawl (in private) if I couldn't see my animals again. As a result I don't seek relationships just FWB (Initialism. I'm so hip.) and really don't like kids which apparently makes me a freak of a female. Of course, mature people recognise otherwise, kinda. 

I have a pretty mixed background. My mother is from an old x-mining village in Wales (working class) and is very left-wing whereas my father is a right-wing home county boarding school lad from a middle-rising upper middle class family. Mums gay, which I guess gives a different slant to my upbringing. Mum = ENFJ Dad = ISTP older brother = ???? Mums partner = ESTJ Dads wife = ESFJ. 

I want to use PerC as a place to discuss variety of topics all while getting an even better grasp of functions. Who knows, maybe I'll even befriend some folks while I'm here.



_Other ~_
*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Video games.
*Do you collect anything?*
Thoughts. Ideas. Clutter. Bottle tops(rooted in idea), foreign coins (rooted in idea). music, films, books, warhammer (well used to) and random inherited shit (archaeologist loves 'artefacts').
*What are your phobias?*
Fears more than phobias. Swimming in deep water in the middle of nowhere and bloomin' spiders.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Choco...*drooling*
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Happy animals.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
I don't really have any beyond children and anything done with sheer arrogance. Big headed people can really piss me off sometimes.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
One where I learn something new and do things I've never experienced.Ending with a great lay would be a nice bonus.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both. I'm an omnivore leaning more to the vegetarian side of things. My brother was vegetarian since he was 6 (I was 4) so I'm just used to a majorly vegetarian diet with a bit of meat here and there. But lordy do I love fish.


_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_

*God and Souls*
Nay
*The Death Penalty*
Nay, but actually updating my research on topic so might change - or not.
*Premarital Sex*
Yay.
*People are inherently good*
Define 'good'.
*Destiny*
Ney, but maybe yay when I consider scientific theory.
*Done drugs*
Yay. Just weed. And my inhaler and pain killers when appropriate.
*Kissed in the rain*
Ney.
*Re-reading a good book*
Yay.


----------



## Tzara

aeroarchaeologist said:


> *God and Souls*
> Nay
> *Premarital Sex*
> Yay.
> *People are inherently good*
> Define 'good'.
> *Destiny*
> Ney, but maybe yay when I consider scientific theory.


Lol obvious NTP roud:
Welcome.


----------



## aeroarchaeologist

Tzara said:


> Lol obvious NTP roud:
> Welcome.


Am I that obvious. :wink:
Thanks!


----------



## Tzara

aeroarchaeologist said:


> Am I that obvious. :wink:
> Thanks!


The, "define good" gives it all away. :tongue:


----------



## atenea

* Name -*Atenea*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Where were you originally born? *Spain* Where do you live today? *Spain*

Age –* 30 * Do you think you act your age? *Sometimes I act and feel like I was younger. 
*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFP and one year and a half.*

* What type do you usually test as? *INFP/INFJ
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Enneagram: 5w4. SLOAN: RLOEI. Socionics: EII (INFj).*

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed. I work as a psychologist. I'm doing the specialization in clinical psychology.*


----------



## SFN

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*
|Just calling me by my username is fine :kitteh:

** Male/Female/Trans?*
|Female

** Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
|Born in Singapore, the tiny little red dot on the world map and still living here.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
|Seoul, South Korea. To see the idols that I was once obsessed with. 

** Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
|Just turned 17 today. Yeah, I think I act my age. But then again…. How do people my age act? LOL.


*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
|INFP and have been reading on this for a few months now.

** What type do you usually test as?*
|INFJ, INFP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
|Here in SG, not many people know about the 16 different personality types, so I haven't met anyone that is sure of their type. I myself am not completely sure that I'm an INFP but I find I can relate best with the others of my type. 
I kinda type people I know from what I know about them and how they behave and so far I'm in love with ENFJs. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
|Enneargram : 4w5


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
|Unemployed ~

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
|I’m schooling in a polytechnic. I’m not sure what’s the equivalent to that in the US though. 

*What is your dream job?*
|Hmm, I wonder….


*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
|I spend a lot of time alone, on google(yes google is my best friend) researching about anything and everything. 

I love to bake, I love pretty things and I absolutely love anything girly.
But hey I love video games too. I was addicted to MMORPG a few years ago and I played GTA, WWE and racing games on the playstation when I was little. 
I watch anime and to name a few of my favourites : Kimi Ni Todoke, Fairy Tail, Dragonball, DBZ

I spend most of my free time at home(LOL introversion at it’s best), but if I’m not at home, I’d be outside usually shopping. 

I’m not too fond of physical activities like swimming, cycling etc cause I don’t know how to swim, cycle, skate etc.
Yes, sad life. No one to teach me hahahahha.

I became a member of this forum to better understand myself and why I do the things I do and act the way I act. I’ve come here to improve myself as an individual and to understand those around me better too. 
But it’s no fun just reading – I wanna make friends too!!
:laughing:


*Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
|Don't have a favourite but I love going to the video games section, and the girls section!!! 

*Do you collect anything?*
|Heels and wedges..? Makeup...? /side eyes/ 

*What are your phobias?*
|I don't recall having any phobias.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
|Meals cooked by my mom.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
|

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
| 
1. When people chew with their mouths open.
2. People who don't show interest in deep conversations.
3. People who stop in a crowd and stand in the way of others
4. People who are narrow-minded.
5. Small talk. I'm horrible at it. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
|Yay

*The Death Penalty*
|Yay

*Premarital Sex*
|Nay but... uhm.. *starts sweating*

*People are inherently good*
|Yay.

*Destiny*
|Yay.

*Done drugs*
|Nay.

*Kissed in the rain*
|Nay, but looking forward to it. *sighs dreamily*

*Re-reading a good book*
|Yay.


So, that's it! 
Hi everyone! Let's be friends!! 

☆*･゜ﾟ･*\(^O^)/*･゜ﾟ･*☆ 
*Sprinkles fairy dust all around yay*


----------



## Morfy

SFN said:


> *Personal ~
> 
> * Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?*
> |Just calling me by my username is fine :kitteh:
> 
> ** Male/Female/Trans?*
> |Female
> 
> ** Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
> |Born in Singapore, the tiny little red dot on the world map and still living here.
> 
> *- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
> |Seoul, South Korea. To see the idols that I was once obsessed with.
> 
> ** Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
> |Just turned 17 today. Yeah, I think I act my age. But then again…. How do people my age act? LOL.
> 
> 
> *Personal(ity) ~
> 
> * What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
> |INFP and have been reading on this for a few months now.
> 
> ** What type do you usually test as?*
> |INFJ, INFP
> 
> ** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
> |Favourite : ENFJ, INFP
> Least : ESTJ
> 
> *If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
> |Enneargram : 4w5
> 
> 
> *Occupation ~
> 
> * Employed or Unemployed?*
> |Unemployed ~
> 
> *What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
> |I’m schooling in a polytechnic. I’m not sure what’s the equivalent to that in the US though.
> 
> *What is your dream job?*
> |Hmm, I wonder….
> 
> 
> *About You ~
> 
> * Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
> |I spend a lot of time alone, on google(yes google is my best friend) researching about anything and everything.
> 
> I love to bake, I love pretty things and I absolutely love anything girly.
> But hey I love video games too. I was addicted to MMORPG a few years ago and I played GTA, WWE and racing games on the playstation when I was little.
> I watch anime and to name a few of my favourites : Kimi Ni Todoke, Fairy Tail, Dragonball, DBZ
> 
> I spend most of my free time at home(LOL introversion at it’s best), but if I’m not at home, I’d be outside usually shopping.
> 
> I’m not too fond of physical activities like swimming, cycling etc cause I don’t know how to swim, cycle, skate etc.
> Yes, sad life. No one to teach me hahahahha.
> 
> I became a member of this forum to better understand myself and why I do the things I do and act the way I act. I’ve come here to improve myself as an individual and to understand those around me better too.
> But it’s no fun just reading – I wanna make friends too!!
> :laughing:
> 
> So, hi everyone! Let's be friends!!
> 
> ☆*･゜ﾟ･*\(^O^)/*･゜ﾟ･*☆
> *Sprinkles fairy dust all around yay*


Welcome to PerC =)
I actually have a friend who lives in Singapore ^_^


----------



## doctordido

*Hiya*

*Personal ~
*
* Name - _Chris or Christopher. Dude. el Doctor._
* _Male_

Location - 
Where were you originally born? _Camden, NJ, but grew up mostly around Tampa Bay_
Where do you live today? _Chicagoland!_
Any interesting story behind that? _Challenging, yes. Not sure about interesting._

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

_Warm beach with glassy waves about head high._


*Personal(ity) ~
*
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _INFJ. On and off for 10-ish years._

* What type do you usually test as? _INFJ. In my 20s, I recall testing as INFP._

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _Favorite? IDK, probably other NFers. Least? IDK, probably ESTJs_


*Occupation ~
*
* Employed or Unemployed? _Employed_

What is your education? _Some doctoral work in the history of ideas._

What is your dream job? _Drummer for a platinum indie band (b/c that's the easiest music to play)._


*About You ~
*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_Curious. Coffee lover. Typically bludgeoned-by-the-world-and-myself INFJ. Just digging around for further insights regarding my personality type and how that plays into my failures and successes (and failures)._


*Other ~
*
What is your favorite section at the toy-store? _Action figures_
Do you collect anything? _Knowledge_
What are your phobias? _Falling_
Describe your favorite food until you drool. _Mama's cookin' (Italian)_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _hiking, surfing, my two boys_
What are your top five pet peeves? _inauthenticity, willful stupidity, loud people, belligerence, inequality_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _God, yay. Souls, meh._
The Death Penalty _Nay_
Premarital Sex _Yay or Nay_
People are inherently good _Nay_
Destiny _Nay_ 
Done drugs _Yay_
Kissed in the rain _Yay_
Re-reading a good book _Yay_


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Vella
- Any nicknames?
Rooster but I prefer Vella
* Male/Female/Trans?
I am female.
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was born in the U.S., I currently live in Texas.
I want to go to Berlin, and I'm moving to London after uni.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 20. I do not act my age, at least I think so. People tell me I've got an old soul.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
My personality type seems to vary between INTP and INFP, depending. I've always been interested in personality theory but in the last few years it has really taken off.
* What type do you usually test as?
I usually test as INTP, but the T and F function is almost always borderline.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I love INFJ's and INTP's, ESFP's (at least in person) annoy me.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I haven't taken these yet, but I've been planning on expanding my personality horizons.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I'm currently unemployed but at Uni.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
My major is Mass Communication, Advertising Emphasis.
What is your dream job?
I would love to be a Creative or Art Director!

About You ~

I love reading, thinking, art, music, food, and Netflix. I am a very creative person and I love to work on my projects. I am a photographer, I love fashion! Haute Couture mostly. I hope to learn more about humanity from this forum and hopefully about myself.
I am a freelance model and I love doing weird photoshoots. The creepier the better.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The gag/joke toys! Love that stuff!!
Do you collect anything? I collect art and movies, currently working on getting all the X-Files series from the 90's
What are your phobias? Ladders. Just no. I hate those things.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Smoked venison, a perfectly trimmed deer ham smothered in cherry preserves, chipotle pate, simmered in a nice merlot and slow-smoked to perfection. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Photography! Modeling! Dark Chocolate and a good cigar.
What are your top five pet peeves? People that are late. People that disregard other people. Naggers. People that expect me to do all the work. People. Haha!
What would a perfect day be like for you? A good book, a nice glass of juice, venison, X-files and my dogs.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm Paleo. But sometimes I eat bagels.... don't judge me.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty yay
Premarital Sex your decision, but for me nay
People are inherently good nay
Destiny I guess
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book ALWAYS!


----------



## worldslittlesis

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Worldslittlesis
- Any nicknames? Every person I know has given me different nicknames, so you can call me most anything, but littlesis or monkeys would be just fine. 

* Male/Female/Trans? Female~

Location - Where were you originally born? Jamaica 
Where do you live today? Florida 
Any interesting story behind that? Well, I moved before I could even talk so...

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Everywhere! I want to go to Japan and experience Harajuku, the cherry blossum season, and such. I want to ride the Gondolas is Italy, and eat all the pizzas and pastas. I want to go to France and try out the french I learned in highschool. and etc.

Age - How old are you? 17 
Do you think you act your age? That depends. I think I act my age but, I do not think other people my age act my age... if that makes any sense. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTJ/ I've only started reading up on it recently. I've watched a few people on youtube explaining the personality types a few month back but, i'm only now gotten an interest in it.

* What type do you usually test as? INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Since I haven't had the chance to label types to people yet except my mom, so I can only say that I get along pretty well with ISTJs until word about rules, heirarchy, and "how things should be" come about.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneargram - 5w6 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Daycare

What is your education? Going to college soon. 
In college, tell us your major. I hope to do something in Game art and design or Animation.

What is your dream job? Game artists or animator or even something to do with film.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
When I read about my personality type, I found it very easy to relate to the description. I wanted to see how I could use this knowledge to make myself better and google sent me here. 
I like to watch anime and Asian dramas, Disney movies, Dreamworks. I read alot of books, manga, and fanfiction as well.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Legos! Puzzles! Model things like cars and wooden doll houses along with the cut little doll house furniture. 
Do you collect anything? Different things I like. I literally have a box full of pictures from magazines, gift wrapping paper piece, packing supplies, food labels, and other weird things I collect.

What are your phobias? Crossing streets, dogs

Describe your favourite food until you drool. My favorite food is stew peas (Its a Jamaica dish). I love how the beans make the consistency of the stew thick and rich, and the meat is soaked into it and becomes juicy and the gummy texture of the dumpling that the stew can't be with out and the spice from the pepper pulls everything together and its just so delicious.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cheetos hot popcorn, books, watching dancing, art, youtube, hola hoops and jump ropes

What are your top five pet peeves? Talking over me, overly bias opinions, over emotional displays, calling opinions stupid with no back up, and blatantly being ignored.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Just being somewhere stress relieving with people that really understand that I don't always need to be in conversation to enjoy myself and that don't need me to explain myself all the time.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Kinda, I've got theories. So, Yanay...?
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay, but hey, seems fun
Re-reading a good book - Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## FukaiYami

*Personal:*
*- Name:* I don't really have any preferences to what people may call me, and for nicknames? Well, the nickname, Emo, Kinda stuck after 'Folkeskole', so, you may call me that.

*- Gender:* Female
*- Location:* Born, raised and living in Denmark. No funny stories to tell. :b
*- Where:* If I could just get up and leave right now? Hmmm, I want to visit Canada, why? Great scenarios, two Bioware studios and Vancouver.

*- Age:* I'm 18 years old, and would dare say I act the part, by my own, ''18 year old'' behaviour graph. XD

*Personality:*
*- Myers-Briggs Personality Type:* I think my type is INFP, but I've recently on new test's I've found, been scoring ISFP.
*- Usually Test Score:* INFP, ISFP
*- Other Types:* I'm not really sure which people I enjoy spending time with, and which I don't, my best friend is an ISTP, and we fare very well together.
*- Other Tests:* I've taken the Ennegram Test and scored: Type 5w6 and the Socionics test, where I scored: SEI (ISFP)

*Occupation:*
- Currently unemployed, but hoping to start an internship within the next two weeks.
- I only have my Danish Folkeskole Education, and I dropped out halfway through my Gymnasium Education.
- I dream to work with Art in some form, hopefully within some game industries.

*About Me:*
- In real life, I can be very reserved, but once you crack my shell and find something you have in common with me, I can talk extremely much about it. Behind the screen, I feel more comfortable, here I don't need to fear loosing a potential friend in the same way, on the net, potential friends aren't as far and few in between. Though sometimes, you just meet people on the net, you wish you had with you in you daily lives.
- I hope to read helping threads, and if I ever post something, besides this information chart, I hope to gain useful responses.

*Other:*
*- Toy store Section:* Hmmm, Gaming section, computer game section, definitely.

*- Collections:* I collect Bioware merchandise, mainly Dragon Age and Mass Effect stuff, like books, comics, cards and everything to the game itself.

*- Phobias:* I dislike large groups of insects and the like, but singled out, they aren't scary. (can be shocking, but not scary)

*- Favourite Food:* I don't really have a favourite food, so I'll just describe one I really like. I really like chicken fillet, I have two preferred ways to make them. One of them: 
Turning on the heat under the pan, oiling it with olive oil, and laying them next to each other, finding the favoured ingredients, being citrus grill seasoning, thyme and the average salt and pepper, spraying them over the chicken, and only moments later will the kitchen begin to swim in the scents of wonderful food. When the chickens have had enough, and you're getting impatient to sink the teeth into the soft, tender meat, you wait till it's harbouring a light brow colour, before taking them of the pan, and serving them with either pasta and pesto, rice with cabaret sauce, or salad. Mmmmm Yummy :3

*- Jolly Things:* Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Femslash Parrings, Art, Comics, YouTube, Roller-coasters.

*- Pet Peeves:* Being ignored/overlooked, Hating on Homosexuality, Electronics not Working, Child and Animal Abuse, Destruction of Earth.

*- The Perfect Day:* Getting up when I wake on my own, eating breakfast, turning on the computer checking up on every social media and comic sides I'm on. Then getting out to do something for a few hours, something like, going to a friends place, walking by myself, go shopping for the needed food to the fridge. Afterwards, Gaming my favourite games, browsing art, drawing, 3D modelling. Sitting up till midnight, before going to bed, draping the covers over me, and slumping into my madras.

*- Diet:* Both Veggies and Meat :3

*Other Other, Yay or Nay:*
- God and Souls: Nay
- The Death Penalty: YaNay (Depends)
- Pre-Martial Sex: Yay
- People are inherently good: Yay
- Destiny: Nay
- Done Drugs: Nay
- Kissed in the Rain: Nay
- Re-reading a good book: Nay


----------



## bluedomeofsky

Personal ~

* Name - Amy

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - I was born and raised in Malaysia. However, I'd love to travel to Japan one day =))))) 

Age - 25. Often mistaken as 18 or 19  Not complaining!




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type? INFJ. 

* What type do you usually test as? I only took the test once and it says I'm INFP...but I identify too much with INFJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Idk, but I generally dislike clingy, rude, and selfish people.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? .......What are those?XD



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student.

What is your education? Currently in university studying medicine. >_< It's driving me happily insane because it is both fun and boring.

What is your dream job? I can do almost anything...as long as it doesn't require a stage 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Everything that describes an INFJ. Always mentally preoccupied about something, absent-minded, serious, sincere, honest, quiet, reserved, and accommodating is how I appear on the outside. But to my friends I'm noisy, wacky, silly, funny, spoilt and occasionally a life-saver  I hope to make friends with people who LIKES that I'm an INFJ. I just found out that I'm not mad, after all xD



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? The section where the toys are packaged in a way that allows you to "TRY ME". 
Do you collect anything? Scraps of newspaper and magazines about things I like (Too lazy to make a scrapbook, also I don't feel like wasting good unused books >_<)
What are your phobias? Flying moths. Emphasise on FLYING. Also, darkness.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Hm...ask me that again when I'm hungry 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A good manga/anime, Studio Ghibli, watching my inspirational idols at their best, and the moment when I overcome procrastination and succeeded in studying something.
What are your top five pet peeves? Clingy lovers, procrastination, being done injustice to/wrongly accused, people who keep writing "posts of gratefulness", when time flew too fast.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Without any plans and free to spend my day whichever way I please.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yanay (Can't decide xD)
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - YAY!


"Thank you for taking the time to read over this"!! xD


----------



## diedown

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

Robert, Rob

* Male/Female/Trans?

Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

San Francisco Bay Area, born in Chicago, would like to live in any free thinking/spirited cities.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

29, in my mind I feel more developed mentally than my peers, but emotionally underdeveloped. VERY SARCASTIC, mostly dry humor, which can turn things awkward. Sociable to an extent. Some things I say go over people's heads. Just looking for like minded people to have better conversations.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INTP for sure. I took a test in college, about 7 years ago. Didn't remember to do more research about it until now, when i retook online test. Now I want everyone I know to take it.

* What type do you usually test as?

INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Any overly sensitive types, or particularly perky types. I'm just not an emotional person and I can't stand obnoxious types.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

ILI



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Unemployed, just quit customer service job.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Bachelor's of Applied Science in Sound Arts. Currently taking classes for CPA license.

What is your dream job?

Creative Director or Producer in music or movies. Something where people would listen to my ideas.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

When I found INTP forums, I found other people who have the exact same problems I was having. Some were so specific to my problems that it blew my mind. I thought MBTI was like astrology and vague but, this really opened my eyes. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Action figures
Do you collect anything?
Music
What are your phobias?
Nothing major.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Thai food, spaghetti, pizza, hamburgers. Bad stuff.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Sarcasm, self-deprecating humor, finding new good music, films.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Repeating myself.
Doing without thinking.
Slobs.
Braggarts.
Just plain stupidity.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Having sex, music playing, watch a movie after and getting some eats.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay
The Death Penalty
Nay
Premarital Sex
Yay
People are inherently good
Yay
Destiny
Nay
Done drugs
Yay
Kissed in the rain
Nay
Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## an_doer

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
nk for now 

- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male
Location - Where were you originally born? 
Kansas City
Where do you live today? 
California
Any interesting story behind that?
Not really 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
not sure 
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Im 44 act 30 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ESTP in 1988 when I was in college in new york in 1988
ISTP when I left college in 1989 

* What type do you usually test as?
Last test I took was 
EITP


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
not sure 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

no

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
on disability collecting SSA 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
went back in college and got an BS in entrepreneurship in 2003 

*What is your dream job?*
not sure yet

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I m deaf and ESTP. I hope to get out from learning more about me. How can I can change for the better
as an ESTP I see I've hurt alot of people. OUCH... 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? GUM 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both ? MEAT

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex YAY
People are inherently good YAY
Destiny YAY
Done drugs 
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book YAY


Thank you!!


----------



## shellsea52

Hi  
*Reina or Rei
*Detroit born and raised (and love it!)
*I'd probably go to Australia because it's so warm and looks so gorgeous
*17 but act 50. My parents are older so I think that's part of the reason why. I've had multiple people just off the street or work ask where I send my kids then when I tell them my age they usually respond "Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry, you're so mature though!" Once when I was 13 in Las Vegas multiple waiters asked if I wanted an alcoholic drink then didn't believe me when I said I was barely a teenager. :laughing:

*I'm an INFJ. I started studying MBTI about 4 years ago, but I somehow got away from it due to lack of time and personal issues. Now I'm in a character values class and every Wednesday we take personality quizzes and I'm doing independent study on MBTI and Jung.
*I've taken the DISC in class and have come out with a high SC

*I'm currently employed at McDonalds but love it so much more then I should, just because it gives me something to do and forced me to meet friends. My goal is to be a photojournalist for National Geographic though and I pour everything I have into photography.

*I can't describe myself, I'm never sure how to. I'm more serious then those my age, I love photography and writing, and am Catholic


----------



## caballetta

Personal ~

* Name - _I go by Caballetta _
- Any nicknames? _If you want to give me any, I'm fine with anything _ :tongue:

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female~_

Location - _I live in the United States, nothing too interesting about that location haha_
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _California, probably, to see everything and visit my friends who live there. I'd also like to go to Europe, for about the same reason._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _I'm 15; I don't really know whether or not I act my age. I'd like to think I do, and I often try to, but I honestly can't tell by myself. All I know is that most of those immature jokes are still funny to me~_




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _I'm an INFP, but I'm very close to being an INTP. But I'm more the former than the latter. I haven't been reading too long on it, but I'm very interested in the topic. _

* What type do you usually test as? _I usually get INFP, but sometimes I get INTP ^_^_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _My favorites are probably ENFJs, ENFPs, INFps and INTPs. I'm not sure what my least favorite types are; all of them have their ups and downs. _

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _My Enneargram results was 5w6~_



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed, still a student._

What is your dream job? _Animator and/or designer of some sort. Some sort of art- and creativity-related job._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_I'm a very anxious and nervous person. I like overthinking and overdoing things, and I don't like to be pushed around. I like having deep conversations about serious things. I have a terrible thing with jealousy and pride. I hold creativity and imagination on a high pedestal, and I like to try to be funny (though I'm not sure if it even works). I'd like to gain friends from this forum, as well as, in general, more knowledge about MBTI and other various personality tests. _


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Video games and board games!_
Do you collect anything? _No, but I'd like to._
What are your phobias? _hmm...there's so many I couldn't possibly fit them into this!_
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _I don't know what my favorite food is Dx there's so many good ones! How about types of foods? Hmm..Italian and Indian food is amazing...~_
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _New things (computers, etc.), friends~_ 
What are your top five pet peeves? _Ignorance, know-it-alls, guilt tripping, manipulation, people who can't stop talking..._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Being with my friends, then staying home on the computer surfing the web  _
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Both, both meat and vegetables provide important things for a healthy body_


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Nay, though idk
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - I...don't know...
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay...that'd be sweet, though.
Re-reading a good book - Yay, of course!


----------



## calmcl1

Eh up, chuck 


Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
I'm Callum - Cal, for short 

*- Any nicknames?*
Nah, not really.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I live in Runcorn, in the North-West of England. It's a bit strange - I've been living in Liverpool city centre for the past three years for my studies, and now living at home feels... weird.

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Ha! Liverpool or London. There's such a bizarre, but compelling sense of unconditional identity and equality there.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Hmm. I'm 21. In some ways, I feel as if I act (or, perhaps think) in a way better suited to someone older than me, but in other ways, I feel a little underdeveloped. Still - plenty of time! 


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTJ - not long. Just here to:
a) See what all the fuss is about
b) Try and figure out how I work, so as best to take advantage of myself and manipulate my circumstances for best effect.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTJ

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I'm not completely sure - the first thing I think about when I meet people isn't their likely MBTI type. I often find that ENFPs can charm me and drive me mad at the same time.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Only an Enneagram, for lack of something else to do - *6w5*.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Self-employed, so... both 
I'm a video engineer.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I've not long graduated from University, with a BA in Theatre Technology.

*What is your dream job?*
Hmm, good question. I enjoy what I'm doing now, I find the spontaneity and challenges of it quite fulfilling.


About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
What else is there? I play the guitar, I speak (mediocre) French, I'm a tea lover (but appreciate good coffee) and I'm always looking to improve my graphic design skills.

Something about seeing a system come together and just _work_ really makes me tick, sad as it is 

Learning about people - seeing what makes them tick 

Other ~

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The door - I don't really do 'toys'. You can win me over with a cute plushie, though.

*Do you collect anything?* Not actively, but I do keep a programme from every theatre show or event I've worked on.

*What are your phobias?* Don't really have any phobias (ok, maybe spiders... D: ), more... anxieties.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Bruschetta, with fresh tomatoes and liberally-sprinkled basil... I'm drooling just thinking about it. Translucent olive oil soaking through the soft bread, until the bottom is slightly damp to the touch... 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Give me what? Does that mean things that make me happy? Aside from good bruschetta, plushies and things that just work...
Being in a 'flow' state, where the confidence, charisma and know-how just emanates from me. Also, skipping down the street and not giving a fuck.
_Hearing other peoples' stories, finding out what makes them tick_.

*What are your top five pet peeves?* Homophobia (other superficial judgements apply, but this especially so), people who don't think about the effects of what they're saying or doing, unreliability, an inability to listen (I'm a listener, through-and-through), badly-served tea.
Seriously, I went to Costa a couple of days ago. They gave me a cup of hot water and a teabag. I died inside slightly.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Get up slightly late (10-ish?), go to a coffee shop somewhere (maybe the back of Leaf or Tabac in Liverpool - or Bermondsey St. coffee shop in London) and get some productive, satisfying work done. Come home, have drinks with that special guy, and... the rest isn't for this website 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'm a full-on carnivore, but not every meal needs to have meat in it. I'm perfectly happy with a meatless dish every few days.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Nay. I'd rather make the most of what I've got now rather than living in the hope of an afterlife that might not be there.
*The Death Penalty* Nay. An eye for an eye? What better does that make us, those coldly determining the value of anothers' life?
*Premarital Sex* Yay. So very yay.
*People are inherently good* Nay. People aren't inherently anything. We are the sum of our experiences.
*Destiny* Nay. If so, why bother?
*Done drugs* Nay. I'd rather be in control of myself, rather than live with the repercussions.
*Kissed in the rain* Yay. It's a beautiful moment.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay - all the time. I'm an avid reader. It goes with the travelling.


----------



## envolucris

*Salutations*

I'm not new to the forum, but I might as well be after a several year long hiatus. I figured I should add to the new recruits section, just in case my profile is too insubstantial.

*Identity*:

• 'Eo' works.
• I'm a tomboy replete with the XX.
• From the bipolar North Star State; currently living in the unforgiving Chihuahuan desert.
• 33
• Ambiverted xNFJ, consistently score tests with a marginally higher preference for extraversion (Fe).
• 9w1, SLOAI.
• I'm a memetic/mimetic amalgamation, just like you!

*Personality*:

• Part-time self-employed commission artist.
• Some-times register monkey.
• Full-time dyscalculic numerologist at the Ambitious Hobo Boutique.
• Dilettante photographer.
• On-call representative and merch girl for a pop-rock musician.
• Occasional psychic for the unassuming.

*Impetus/Objective*:

• Desire to delve into and beyond the limitations of personality tests while simultaneously understanding their methodology.
• Quest to gain a better understanding of my social group and various connections without having to hound them more directly.
• Want to introduce potentially unusual and progressive ideas, or propagate and expand upon existing ones.
• Seek to subtly influence everyone to do my nefarious, peace-loving, hippie xNFJ bidding.

*Miscellany*:

*"What is your favourite section at the toy-store?"*

The one with Ouija boards.

*"Do you collect anything?"*

Dust, dust mites, other mites, strange oddments, art things, rare minerals, and several physical formats of musical replication.

*"What are your phobias?"*

Emetophobia and indescribable abstract terrors.

*"Describe your favourite food until you drool."*

I dislike eating.

*"Some of the things that you give you jollies?"*

Not sure if appropriate to ask at this point in our relationship.

*"What are your top five pet peeves?"*

Lack of hygiene, intentionally inconsiderate conduct, infantilism/infantilizing, dogs licking faces, and... got a couple hours?

*"What would a perfect day be like for you?"*

Ineffable and unobtainable.

*Opinions*:

*"God and Souls."*

Not in the usual sense.

*"The Death Penalty."*

Nope.

*"Premarital Sex."*

Is that an offer? (I'm anti-marriage.)

*"People are inherently good."*

No, too simplified.

*"Destiny."*

A relatively popular name.

*"Done drugs."*

OTC: Yes.
RX: Yes.
THC: Once.
Alcohol: Thrice drunk.
All other narcotics, hallucinogens, stimulants, analgesics, etc.: No.

*"Kissed in the rain."*

Probably. Unmemorable.

*"Re-reading a good book."*

I don't even have time to read a book _once_!


----------



## Nimravid

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _Nimravid works on here._
- Any nicknames?_ I get called "Graph" elsewhere_

* Male/Female/Trans? _female_

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_ USA. Not really any interesting story that I feel like sharing except that I was born extremely fast and nobody at the hospital believed my mom, also an INFP, that I was coming right on out... _

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _I'm pretty happy here actually, at home, with a fire crackling in my fireplace and rain outside. I would love to travel to the Dakotas and Nebraska one day, and I would love to tour a bunch of countries in subsaharan Africa._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_I'm 25. In some ways I act older but in some ways people think I seem younger/more innocent. (Spoiler, I may see the best in people and have a sense of wonder, but I'm not the innocent baby pony most people think.)_



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INFP. Been aware of personality theory since I was a young teenager. (One time I tested as an INFJ but it wasn't an official test and I was younger then.) My dad is a psychologist so I've kind of heard personality theory type stuff thrown around my entire life._

* What type do you usually test as? _INFP._

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I love ISFPs, ENFPs, INFPs, and more... I don't like the types who assume my dreamy demeanor means I'm an airhead or unintelligent. They never get close enough for me to blow them away with a real conversation. I don't know if there are any personality types who consistently do this or not, but I know some people do._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_I have taken them but I forget._



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Employed as heck, and grateful for it._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _Bachelor's AND Master's degree in social work._

What is your dream job? _Some sort of social-worky job where I could help people using art and/or animal therapy._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_I'm an INFP who is generally well-adjusted, with a hint of depression occasionally. I have a good life, sweet cats, and a dear ISFP husband. I enjoy creating art and writing. In my workplace I don't fit in as well; I am sure I am the only INFP. It works well for my role, but people are always pointing out how "nice" I am and how "weird" that is. I'd like to connect with others who are similar and come to a place where I feel understood. My family has a lot of similar/same type people but I don't live near them anymore due to work. _



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _The animals! The little tiny plastic models or the soft plush animals are so fun. Especially the cats. I don't buy toys for myself but I sometimes want to._
Do you collect anything? _Fossils, kind of, just the ones that I find in places where collecting is allowed. My own art. Booooks. _
What are your phobias? _I used to think I had a snake phobia but other than an initial startle reaction when encourtering a wild snake, I don't really have a deep-seated fear of them anymore. Now my fears are the more dreadful dark adult things like that violence will happen to me or that death will come early to the people I love most._
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _Pumpkin pie. This may be the season for it, but I could live on the stuff year round. The sweet, spicy flavor, the way the aroma fills the house when I make a pie, the delicious coolness of refrigerated pumpkin pie... the best bite is always the perfect triangle-shaped piece, the first bite from a slice. _
Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Wonderful, surprising, meta-level explanations for things, spending time with cats, spending time with my husband, getting immersed in a good book, surprising someone by being something other than they expected, not needing to fit in... I am so glad that I don't want to be one of the cool kids. I am the cat who walks by herself. Did I mention I love cats? SO much._
What are your top five pet peeves? _Ugh. 1. Cruelty/abuse, even in conversation. 2. Super judgmental behavior. 3. Manipulation. 4. When people who are certain that they are always, unerringly right feel the need to push those "right" beliefs on everyone else, and cannot see anything from anyone else's perspective. 5. General hostility and conflict. Stresses me the heck out._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _Any day could surprise me and end up being a perfect day. Usually a perfect day involves some time for myself, doing some art, spending some time with people I care about (but not too much time), seeing something beautiful outside. _
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _I'm a vegetarian.
_

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yay but I honestly can't be sure_
The Death Penalty _Nay due to so many innocent people being executed- even one is too many_
Premarital Sex _ Yay, but I didn't have premarital sex and that worked out well for me. I have absolutely NO problem with other people doing it. My moral code applies about 0% to other people._
People are inherently good _Yay when I'm at work helping people overcome challenges, Nay when I'm in public alone as a woman._
Destiny _Nay, mostly. I think we create our own._
Done drugs_Nay_
Kissed in the rain_Yay_
Re-reading a good book_Yay_


----------



## JamesO2

Hi I'm James. I'm new here, but have been really interested in personality types for a couple of years now.

I'm INFP but sometimes lean towards INFJ. My mood can effect which one I test as.

I'm in a but of a hurry at the moment. I just wanted to say hi! I've been lurking here a while just reading tons of posts.


----------



## olonny

Yay, I’m loving this already! I absolutely adore answering tests and personality questions, that’s probably why I’ve been so obsessed with mbti lately hehe


Personal ~

* Name - Ola
* Female

Location – I’m Spanish, I’m currently back in my hometown, in the north of Spain, where I’m living with my family again – you know, crisis times. However, my intentions are to move abroad, preferably to an English-speaking country.

Age – I’m 26 and I sometimes act older giving the fact that I lived on my own for seven years (one of them in Denmark). At the same time, though, I could be a little bit naïve and very happily enthusiastic, so that makes me act younger… so probably at the end I do act like my real age.


Personal(ity) ~

* I’m a big-ol' ENTP, with ALL its letters, though probably my softest one is the E. I’ve just recently discovered this MBTI world (less than a year) and I’m totally fascinated by it. Thanks to it I now understand myself better than ever.
* No matter how many times I keep doing the mbti test, I’m always and forever an ENTP <3

* I can say I’m quite comfortable with most of personality types out there, as long as they are N. I really don’t mind J, though I’m extremely P; I kind of appreciate F, and I definitely understand I; but I really don’t get and I’m not (almost always) interested in S people. I want to discuss about the future, and about theory and be able to do it while I use some irony, thank you very much. I really can't stand close-minded people, and I tend to think - maybe wrong for me to do that - that closemindness usually comes with a S personality. However at the same time I would like to understand how S people work and why they are the way they are, so I guess this forum would be the place to do it. 



Occupation ~

* I’m currently unemployed, looking for new horizons to pursue. I now know that I want to be an English teacher – thing that I didn’t know back in college, which made me made (¿? _is that even correct? Sorry, English is not my mothertongue..._) my biggest mistake so far – and I’m focused on doing it in a long period time. 

I went to college and I finished my journalism degree, though I’m really not good at it and I have no intension to follow that path whatsoever. See, I don’t know if you know this, but in Spain you don’t just take classes and in (_at?_) the end of college you decide what your major is. No, you commit from the first day to one and only degree.



About You ~

* I’m versatile, spontaneous, optimistic and outgoing. But also, I’m fickle, I tend to be intensely interested in one thing and then forever forget about it the following month and I simply cannot support too emotional friends – my T side, you know. 
What do I want to find in this forum? Knowledge. Ever since I discovered there was a thing such as mbti test I’ve been –secretly- analyzing everyone around me. I want to keep doing it and learn more about other’s behaviours as well as my own. 

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls – it depends/kind of
The Death Penalty – no way
Premarital Sex - yep
People are inherently good – they are if they haven’t been spoiled
Destiny –yeah!
Done drugs – no way
Kissed in the rain – yes 
Re-reading a good book – always *_* 


Thank you so much for giving me the chance of doing this great great test, and I hope I would keep reading and commenting amazing things on this forum


----------



## rbbt

This is surprisingly elaborate. It's much appreciated though. This is my first time on a forum and I don't know what I'm doing.

*Personal ~*

_What do you prefer to be called?_ rbbt. Though you may call me whatever you want as long as I know who you're talking to. Nothing derogatory, of course.

_Male/Female/Trans?_ Female. 

*Location* 
_Where were you originally born?_ New Zealand.
_Where do you live today?_ Still New Zealand.
_Any interesting story behind that?_ There is a story, though it isn't particularly interesting.
_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_ To my closet. It's cold and I need a jacket.

*Age *- _How old are you?_ Under 18. Let's leave it at that. _Do you think you act your age?_ I hope not. _If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._ Being unsure how other age groups are supposed to act, I don't think I can answer that question. Despite that, I would like to think that I am a wise old person.

*Personal(ity) ~*

_What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
I am reasonably certain that I am INTP, though there is a possibility that I could be INTJ. That's how I found this place. 
I've been reading on personality theory for the past week. 

_What type do you usually test as?_
INTP and INTJ. I've done a few. As for the functions, I don't know if I'm Ni or Ne, Ti or Te etc.

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
xNTxs mostly, though I can't seem to find that many. xxFJs are cool too. I don't have a least favourite personality; they all have their merits.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_ I'll do them now. For the Enneagram, 5w4 so/sx. Big 5 - RCOEI, apparently. I also scored Cancer for the horoscope the moment I was born.

*Occupation ~*

_Employed or Unemployed?_ Unemployed, unless doing chores for my mum counts. Except she doesn't pay me. I'm trying to convince my dad to hire me, but it isn't working too well.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ Some high school. I don't have a major, nor do I have a favourite subject.

_What is your dream job?_ Being rich and successful.

*About You ~*

_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
How brief is brief? I'll just guess. Alright then; let's do this.

I don't have much to say about myself, so I'll talk about what I like to do. My hobbies include reading dystopian novels about totalitarian governments. I even wrote a short story for a school project about a hypothetical society where everyone was forced to live sustainably. My teacher enjoyed it and my classmates don't want me to become a politician. Overall, it was a success.
I want to talk to people on this forum. I want to do forum things. 

*Other ~*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ I don't go to toy stores.
_Do you collect anything?_ Yeah, references for my bibliographies.
_What are your phobias?_ Being eaten alive by anything.
_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ Cake. Done.
_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ Reading, internet, having no work to do because it almost never happens.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ 
1. People who feel intimidated by a paragraph because they're too lazy to read. esp. if the information is important.
2. Teachers that force me to work in a group for a pointless activity that can be done alone.
3. Group members being useless.
4. Laptop overheating.
5. Slow internet.

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ Just reading.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ Both.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?* 

_God and Souls_ I'm agnostic. As for souls, no.
_The Death Penalty_ Depends on the crime.
_Premarital Sex_ No opinion.
_People are inherently good_ Yes. 
_Destiny_ No.
_Done drugs_ Medicine counts, so yes.
_Kissed in the rain_ No.
_Re-reading a good book_ Yes.


----------



## neardark

*Personal* 
*Name:* Tempted to find a witty answer for this but the thread is 187 pages long so they all must have been done already!
*Male/Female/Trans?* Female
*Location:* France 
*Age:* 23, I used to try and act older, now I am doing the opposite I think.

*Personal(ity):* 
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
ESFJ, I just started to read on it more since previous results never seemed to fit and just didn't spark an interest.
*What type do you usually test as?* Used to be INFx in my teens, now it's either ESFJ or ENFP. Reading on functions and they don't seem to be too related so yeah... I have some reading to do.
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Idk enough about types yet! 

*About You:* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I am gonna pass this, I like to answer to questionnaires but about you's are always harder lol!

*Other:* 
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The costumes. Although a toy-store might only have costumes for kids so they wouldn't fit me...
*Do you collect anything?* No
*What are your phobias?* Public speaking and the likes.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Chocolat, nougat, caramel, pralines. Sashimis. Cheese! Idk I am drawing a blank.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Would be faster to list what doesn't.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Pet peeves lists are my #1.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Idk, so many possibilities! Spending it with someone I love at least.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Idc


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?* 
*God and Souls:* no
*The Death Penalty:* no
*Premarital Sex:* yes
*People are inherently good:* yes
*Destiny:* no
*Done drugs:* yes
*Kissed in the rain:* yes
*Re-reading a good book:* no


----------



## 0815Individual

Hello you all!
So, after a registration process that felt like it took an endless amount of time (every single name I wanted was chosen. Every. Single. One. I was close before just using "LetMeChooseANameAlready" as a nick, but that seemed a little long. Luckily, I got an idea and 0815Individual wasn't chosen.)

First: I'm from Germany and English is not my mother tongue. Forgive my grammar, please.

Personal
~

*
Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Just use 0815Individual or my real-life name Lou.

- Any nicknames?
Well, according to my passport, I have a name that sounds like a truck crashing into a massive concrete wall, fingernails scratching over a blackboard and that all whilst someone plays a James Blunt song at full volume.
Of course I always had a nickname, "Lou". Everybody calls me that and whoever uses the monster in my passport is quickly taught to do otherwise.
*
Male/Female/Trans?
Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Germany, grew up in Germany, living in Germany, but my soul lives in England.
I visited England first when I was 12 and I fell in love with the country. England an I is the longest romantic relationship I had in my life, and the best one.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Well, I'd do a world trip: once around the planet! But as that's not a defined place: York, England.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 21, sometimes acting like I'm five, sometimes acting like I'm 65.

Personal(ity)
*
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
If you haven't guesses by now: ENTP. And not the kind of "nearly-introverted, nearly sensing, nearly feeling, nearly judgmental"-ENTP, but straight out extreme in all traits: Extremely extroverted, extremely intuitive, extremely thinking and extremely perceiving.
I've been reading around the topic for 3 months or so.

What type do you usually test as?
ENTP. I'm a clear ENTP.
*
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I love INTJs. I have an INTJ boyfriend/best friend/whatever we are, and it's fantastic. We know each other since primary school, and after a phase when he just punched me randomly (still haven't got why he did it), one day, I got really angry and punched back. He started talking to me afterwards and we became very close friends over the years. After high school, we decided to study at the same university and moved in a flat together. And over the past year, we sort of became friends with benefits and have both no idea what we should call our relationship as we both are certainly not really in love in the sense of "butterflies and roses"-but I don't think we would able to recognize "being in love", so perhaps we are? We both like it the way it is and are planning to go on a world trip together in two years.
Also, I like ENTJs, INFJs and some INTPs and ENTPs. S-Types (worst: SF-types) don't really work with me when it comes to close friendships. The sort of loose connection you have with people you once met at a party works with everyone for me. I like people in general, but for my closer friends, I'm picky.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Nope.

Occupation
Meeting friends, Soccer, Theatre Group, Books, Books, Books, Cross-Stitching (calms me down!), Knitting (another calm-down recipe for me),...

*
Employed or Unemployed?
University Student.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.


What is your dream job?
I want to be an Archeologist and dig out some graves and skulls *lol*! That's actually going to be my job soon. 
If not that: Dictator of the world. The fact that I chose Archeologist over that proves how much I love archeology.


About You
~

*
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm always on the run, always trying to improve, always talking, always thinking, always doing something. 
I want to improve my self-understanding and especially my feelings. Perhaps that would help me to understand what's going on between me and my INTJ friend/boyfriend/whatever better and help me to understand others better.

Other
~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The one with the rubber dinosaurs. I had hundreds of them as a kid-my love for archeology started with T. Rex and co!

Do you collect anything?
Nope. 

What are your phobias?
I don't think I really have a phobia. I don't like glibber-like food, but it's more like "rather not" than "get it away from me or I'll collapse!" 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Burnt Spaghetti with Ketchup made by my best friend/boyfriend/whatever. 
Done. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
My online dictionary doesn't know the word "jollies". What does it mean?

What are your top five pet peeves?

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Waking up at 10pm, getting dressed and eating an apple for breakfast, going out with some friends, eating lunch with them, 
go somewhere together, coming back home at 6pm, eating burnt spaghetti with ketchup made by C., watching a movie on the couch with him whilst knitting/cross-stitching, going to bed, reading a few sites, having sex, sleeping. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both. Mix it up! 


Other Other
~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay. Especially God. 
I know, I used the sentence "my soul lives in England" before, but that was due to the lack of a better word for it, okay *lol*?

The Death Penalty
No. Just unnecessary.

Premarital Sex
Yay!

People are inherently good
May. Some are. Most aren't.

Destiny
Nay.

Done drugs
Nay. I only have one set of organs, I want it to last a while.

Kissed in the rain
Yay.

Re-reading a good book
Yay!


----------



## skalea

Someone introduced me to the Cafe a few weeks ago, after a few hours of browsing, I realised I wanted more than that : I wanted to interact and share with you guys ! So I'm going to make this post here in case anyone actually asks : "who the fudge is this guy !?" 

Pleased to meet you all !

*Name* : My real name happens to be my profile name (I guess I'm one of the few who actually used facebook thinking the registration process would be shorter uh ?) 
*Where you at ?* : I was born in Mauritius but now I live in France.
*Age* : I'm 21, I'll let you decide if I act my age or not.

Type : I consistantly get ENFP on MBTI and always get type 7 with strong 9 and 2 showings on the Enneagram.

*Occupation :* I'm a law student, it's my fifth and last year, then heaven knows where I'll be. Even though law is a very enjoyable field to work in, my dream job would have been to work in the movie industry. I would have loved to make, direct and even compose the music for movies.

*About me :* I guess I'd describe myself as a pretty chill person. A bit ambivalent about everything but never really conflicted. As I write this I feel like describing myself is pretty pointless, you'll come to know me if I'm active and if I don't, well all of this becomes irrelevant. 
What I think is important is that I always enjoyed exchange with different people, and I've always been interested in neuroscience and psychology. I hope to expand my horizons by trading with you all, and who knows ? I might even get to influence you too !

I can't stand "Yay or nay" answers so that's enough of this for now. 

I'll see you guys on the forums !


----------



## Innogen

You can call me Ora. Male, born in the Philippines, currently very happy in Vancouver. I'm 18 and I haven't put much thought into what age I act. I have a strong value system which makes me think I act older, but I love to play and have fun which makes me think I act younger.
About a month ago, I found that I was an ISFP, and since then I have been very interested in the MBTI. My best friend is an ISFJ, and my crush is an INFJ~ *blushes*
I currently work in namebadge assembly, just to make some money. My dream is to play videogames for a living, like LoL eSports. Or doing freelance work as a photographer. Maybe an editor or screenplay writer.
I can say that I am very laid-back and relaxed. Absolutely no worries for me! My goal isn't exactly financial success or having tons of money, but I do seek personal fulfillment and the thrill of the moment.

My favourite section of the toy store? Hmm... probably the cars section. My dream car is the BMW M3 GTR, early 2000's version. My "Pictures" folder is full of funny and cute images I find on the Internet, so I guess you could call that a collection. And I don't think I've put enough thought into my phobias to say anything... not even arachnophobia... but my favourite food? UGH! EVERYTHING! ALL AND ANY FOOD! Especially sushi and pizza.
What makes me happy? Going out, alone, to a local park and looking at all the leaves and trees. Pretending I'm a dog, and sniffing things around the house. Trying to fix my Rubik's cube. Rolling myself up in my blanket. Playing videogames with my friends. Fantasizing about fanfiction ideas that will probably never see the light of day. Movie ideas, too, for that matter. A lot of things make me happy!
Pet peeves? Racist and homophobic people! Humans are humans, no matter what skin colour! Love is love, no matter who it's between! The perfect day for me would be me and my crush spending a day together doing absolutely nothing, in a world where LGBTs have been accepted by all. Sigh, I don't know what's more unlikely. My crush liking me back or all people accepting same-gender love.

Now, for the yay or nay...
God and Souls -- Souls, probably. God, though, let's just say I'm secretly agnostic amongst a family of strong Catholics.
The Death Penalty -- Not for me to decide, but generally I'm against it.
Premarital Sex -- Yay!
People are inherently good -- YAY!!!
Destiny -- Not so sure, but leaning towards a nay.
Done drugs -- NO. NEVER. NO. NEVER.
Kissed in the rain -- Yes please.
Re-reading a good book -- Yes please!!!


----------



## Lasanha

Well, I was a bit too shy to create a thread all for myself (I deserve it?), so decided to make my presentation here. 

*Personal ~*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
You can call me Lasanha - is portuguese for lasagna, so I'll also attend by Lasagna. But you can call me watever you want, since you don't intend to hurt my feelings.
*- Any nicknames?*
Nope.
** Male/Female/Trans?*
Male.
*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I live in São Paulo, Brasil, since I was born. Sorry if I lack english writing, it's my second language and I don't practice it very much (only reading).
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm seventeen and I confess that I hate being seventeen. 18 is the legal adulthood age in Brazil, and I fear that I'm not prepared to go and face the world. I already have problems managing the _protected_ school environment! And in all my last teenagehood years I have been in a kind of lack of friends, so it's like I've lost a lot of what the childhood has to offer. I have so many problems when trying to connect with others, what a lot of my peers of age seem to do with mastery, and feel so dull... I'd feel comfortable with myself if I was 14 or so. 

*Personal(ity) ~
* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP. I've beem knowing this forum and the Myers-Briggs-thing for about a mounth.
** What type do you usually test as?*
I was INFP first time and will be INFP forever. I really identify with this type, and don't feel like taking another tests right now.
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Dunno, but I guess I like averyone that don't hate me. Actually, I happen to like those people too, but don't relate to them - It's a kinda hard, you know. 

*Occupation ~*
I'm a High-Schooler. 

*About You ~*
** Tell us in a brief paragraph or three how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I am a bit shy and have troubles trying to stablish connections with people. I used to have some good friends, but as long as I entered High School (Ensino Médio in Brazil) I had trouble to maintain friendships and some friends grew interests other than mine, what generated a real gap between us. My hightest intent in life right now is to make true bounds with people I like. Not that I can't live without it, but i feel like it's all life is about, and I don't have it. It's being a bit hard, though... It should be easy.
I like to play and listen to music, read mangas, comic strips, books in general and internet material, like to draw and write (I have dozens of filled semi-pointless notebooks (never accomplished anything), adore skates and sports with balls... Dunno. 
About this forum, I guess I found a bit of myself in the INFPs section and loved to read a handful of the threads. I felt like I had to be part of it. 

*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I regrettably feel too old to visit toy-stores. But I'd realy like some anime and cartoon dolls for my room. I like to hug stuffed toys, also, and loved to play cardgames and board games, when I had people to play with.
*Do you collect anything?*
Oh, my poor money... I love sticker albums, mangas and books and a lot of other stuff, but don't have any serious collection right now. Used to collect bottle caps.
*What are your phobias?*
I feel suffocated by crowds and noisy enviroments. Real aversion. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I should not be thinking about food, my last-year-bought-pants are not fitting...
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
The morning natural light, playing soccer, fiction, cartoons, nature, people being human...
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
My house is no place for you to be walkin' in your shoes (footwears belong to the streets) and I can't think of anything else.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I don't know if I ever had one. 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls* My family and me are non-religious, so I'll go for Nay
*The Death Penalty* Nay nay nay nay, I belive in mercy
*Premarital Sex* Yep
*People are inherently good* Yep (they just don't know what they're doing, those bastard idiots)
*Destiny* Nay, but believe that there's a mysterious power behind coincidences. Life seems to be all connected, and that's just so weird!
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Never, but I'd like it, yep
*Re-reading a good book* Nay (I got into books and stuff just a while ago, because I get in love with a girl that loved reading and thought that if the coolest person in the world found it cool, it _would_ be cool. I'd like to have iniciated before)


----------



## AlpacaVoadora

Hi! You all can just call me by my username. 
I’m female, 19 years old, born and raised in Brazil. But well, totally looking forward to experience living in another country in the near future. 

ISTP. Found out about the MBTI just recently and I’m pretty interested in it at the moment. Still learning the basics though and which types people around me are, so, can’t say much about which ones i like and dislike the most. That’s gonna take some more time and observation.
Oh, and, got 6w5 on the Enneargram.

No job. Just studying. And it’s probably going to be like this for a while now. Currently trying to be accepted in med school. 
I consider myself very laid-back, calm, reserved and open-minded. Always trying to learn a new thing or two. Music enthusiast, love to go to concerts and also to spend hours messing around with instruments. And i got into photography recently too. 

Hope to get out of the forum information that will help my self growth and to understand better others and human relations. And maybe some friends too, who knows?!

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I’ve always though the boys’ toys section were way cooler than the girl's one. Legos, nerfs and remoted controlled stuff!
*Do you collect anything?* I have a collection of old useless money. My grandmother gave it to me, i didn’t had any trouble collecting all of it, so, i guess it doesn’t really count.
*What are your phobias?* I guess i don’t have any. I just have a big seriously disgust by those stinky cheese. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Nice barbecued steaks <3 But i have a major sweet tooth too.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Travelling, food, music and meaningful and/or fun conversations.
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Bad hygiene, lack of manners, dishonesty, willful ignorance and people that talks too much unnecessarily.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* A day with enough sleep, good food, good company and an adventure.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat FTW.

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Yea
*Premarital Sex* Yey
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Nope
*Done drugs* Yea
*Kissed in the rain * Nay
*Re-reading a good book* Nah, the to-read list is too long to have time to re-read anything.


----------



## AlpacaVoadora

Lasanha said:


> *Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
> I live in São Paulo, Brasil, since I was born. Sorry if I lack english writing, it's my second language and I don't practice it very much (only reading).


Hey, cool to see a another brazilian round here too!


----------



## BiblioBassist

Personal ~

* Name - Hi I'm Dan

* Male
Location - I was born in the tiny community of Snowville, VA. I spent 10 years on Uncle Sam's Grand Tour of the World and then came back home. I would love to visit Scotland and Ireland and return to Korea.

Age - I am 42 now, I think I was probably born even older but I have grown a bit younger as I aged.

Personal(ity) ~

I have had an interest in personality theory and psychology since about the 9th grade when I read Sigmund Freud's Basic Introduction to Psychology (just for fun). I am incredibly Introverted, massively iNtuitive, more Feeling than Thinking, and off the charts with Perception.

* What type do you usually test as? I almost always end up INFP, unless I am thinking about the test, in which case I sometimes come out INTP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I enjoy other INFPs, ENFPs and INTPs (in slightly smaller doses). I cannot handle ESTJs most of the time. 


Occupation ~

I run a rental tool store - helping people solve problems gives me great joy.

What is your education? I have a BS in bs: Radio and Television Broadcasting. I spent several years as a DJ for a Bluegrass/Big Band station.

What is your dream job? I would love to be a public radio news reader, or a history professor, or have my own used book store, except, how could I bear to part with the books unless i knew they were going to a good loving home.

I am very interested in learning about people. They intrigue and fascinate me. I just don't like people very much. Persons are fine. Just as long as they come individually wrapped and I can get to them on my own schedule. 

what is your favourite section at the toy-store? - I love trains and trucks and kites and dragons and shiny things.
Do you collect anything? Books, cats, assorted electronic stuff that I may or may not get around to making into new and different electronic stuff.
What are your phobias? crowds
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love to cook with bright spices. Ginger and garlic, basil, rosemary, thyme, oregano, coriander and cumin. Curried lamb and jasmine rice. Yum Yum.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Reading. Listening to or playing music. Reading some more. Animals. Children (in small bunches)
What are your top five pet peeves? Judgmental people, Loud obnoxious drunks (quietly out of your head is no issue for me), 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up late, breakfast and coffee, curl up by the fire with a good book, lunch, work in the garden while my significant other does something nearby, play music with a few friends and then snuggle down for the night.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I am an omnivore, but I will respect your beliefs and customs while I am at your table.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yes. I think God exists in more dimensions than we know so we cannot begin to understand. Various religions try to describe Him (Her, It) but it's like trying to describe a multi-colored three dimensional object in motion when you exist on a two dimensional plane and can only see in grayscale.
The Death Penalty - In extreme cases
Premarital Sex - If it fits with your personal ethos. I personally have no problem with it, but I will certainly not pressure you if you believe it is wrong.
People are inherently good - Yes.
Destiny - no
Done drugs. nope
Kissed in the rain - probably. Not for it's own sake, though.
Re-reading a good book - of course. I have also occasionally re-read some not-so-good ones because I forgot that I had read them and figured i ought to give them a chance.


----------



## Kenziewho

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Mackenzie or Kenzie, either works.*
- Any nicknames?* Nope*

* Male/Female/Trans?* Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?* I was born in northern Utah and I am currently attending college in southern Utah. Because out of state tuition is insane.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* Iceland. I just think it's a really pretty place. 
*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. * I'm 20. I like to think I act at least my age, but my 18 year old roommates feel differently. I still get ID'd when I buy rated r movies, if that's any indicator.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I've only taken the test one time and got ESFP, but based on the tiny amount of research I've done on it, I think it's probably right.*

* What type do you usually test as? *ESFP?*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I have no idea. I get along with just about everyone. *

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I don't think so?*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I'm a freshman in college and I'm still undecided as far as my major is concerned. As far as anything is concerned, really.*

What is your dream job? *Lion Tamer*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I really don't want to do this, like, at all. Not even a little bit. What is the point of all the other questions if you're just going to make me prattle on about myself farther down? All I really hope to take from this forum is a better understanding of what the hell I want to do with my life. Which is an awful lot to ask from a robot and a bunch of strangers. I realize this isn't a paragraph or two, but it's all you get.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Play swords and super hero masks.*
Do you collect anything?* Phobias *
What are your phobias? *Spiders, Bag-pipes, Mimes, moving water, birds (but only when they fly at me), etc..*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *I like mozzarella sticks..* 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Swing sets, meeting interesting people, cats, dogs, animals in general, the rain, grey skies, coloring, Marc Jacobs, meth *
What are your top five pet peeves? *Loud chewing, being content, slow walkers, moral obligations, my roommate Heather*
What would a perfect day be like for you?*Just depends*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*Both?*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay-ish*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Yay*
Re-reading a good book *So much Yay.*


----------



## cyberghost

Hello, I'm cyberghost. I have little preference for names, so feel free to make up any nicknames that seem appropriate. I'm agender and not sure whether that makes me trans or not. I never went anywhere. I was born, and continue to live, in central Maryland. I'm in my mid-20's. I suppose I act my age, considering that it seems to be defined by crushing existential doubt.

I'm unsure what my type is, despite researching the theory out there for over a year. Testing is too inconsistent to be useful to me. I'm not sure what the types of people I interact with on a regular basis are, but I think I like ENTPs. I also find ESTJs intriguing, but I am not sure I've ever been close with one.
I get a variety of results with Enneagram too. My scores in Big 5 are consistently high openness with low/midding everything else.

I was trying to get through college, but I am taking a break to help out my dad since he got cancer.
I am a reserved person and I prefer to act than describe myself. I'm curious about functions and how people go about distinguishing them, so there's that.

*Other ~
*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Either crafts or nature figurines.

*Do you collect anything?*
No. Life with a hoarder has made me reluctant to acquire more things.

*What are your phobias?*
Share my greatest weaknesses with the internet? Never.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
I had some amazing chili a while back.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Bad weather and creative endeavors. Also surreal, dark humor.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Overhead lights, lawnmower sounds, the way people talk on public radio, badly-designed websites, automated customer support.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Playing a great game with close friends in a cozy house while a storm rages outside.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both are fine.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* 
Nay, though I suppose it depends on how you define them.

*The Death Penalty*
Nay

*Premarital Sex*
Sure, why not?

*People are inherently good*
Yay

*Destiny*
Nay, not in any useful way.

*Done drugs*
I take medication.

*Kissed in the rain*
Nay

*Re-reading a good book*
Only after a long time.


----------



## Asteria

Hello, hello! 

*PERSONAL*

I'm Jade; a seventeen-year-old, probably straight or pansexual female—I can't quite figure it out but I don't want to limit myself to a sexuality. I like being seventeen, although sometimes I act older than my age. I guess that's what reading does to me, opens my mind to different issues and at times too opinionated for my own good.

_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_

Everywhere! My biggest dream is to travel, to explore.

*PERSONALITY*

_What is your Myers-Briggs personality type?_ I'm kind of an introverted ENFP. I mean, I _can_ get quite extroverted but it usually depends on the situation.

_What type do you usually test as?_ Either INFP, ISFP, or ENFP. INFPs and ENFPs are so alike I get confused sometimes—I was an INFP when I first found out about Myers-Briggs personality types, but lately I've been identifying more as an ENFP. Am I making sense?

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_ None! I think all personality types are amazing.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_ I'm an Enneagram 7 first, Enneagram 4 second (there was a percentage thing) I relate it to my ENFP-INFP dilemma. I just took the Big 5 test and it gave me SCUAN and Accommodating.

*OCCUPATION*

_Employed or unemployed?_ I'm a senior high school student.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ I'm hoping to take Communications on college (I would love to work on film!) and my second choice is Psychology. 

_What is your dream job?_ Film! Would love to work on both animated and non-animated movies, and TV shows. Anything with stories, tbh. I'd love to write a novel if I can actually finish it.

*ABOUT*

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I love stories (films, books, and TV shows), occasional video games (I love Pokemon!), Photoshop (I make GIFs), and I'm married to Dean Winchester (precious angel). I'm fascinated by many things and I wish I had the opportunity to learn about, well, everything. I want to major in Film but I want to study Law, too. Also Psychology, Astronomy, and Literature. It's what I read once on some ENFP page, how we never know what to do in our lives, not because we don't want to do anything but because we want to do _everything_.

I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for in this forum. Maybe the same reason to why MBTI personality types interest me so much—because while you can't really box a person's personality in, it's still nice to, I don't know, belong? That you're not really alone, you're not some weird alien nobody understands, that there are other people like you.

*OTHER*

_What are your phobias?_ I have a terrible phobia of worms. I can't even look at pictures.
_What are your top five pet peeves?_ Ah, they vary. I get annoyed when people think typing in proper grammar makes them superior (liek u no type in proper grammer so u dumb n stupid u beneath me bug) and I hate it when people shame others for having a different opinion. I can't think of anything else right now eep.
_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ When I get to do something different for a change. Routine is so _boring_ I want to escape it and wake up anticipating what the day's got in store for me.
_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_ Both. Go, grow and glow, man.


----------



## Brazilian

I am from Rio de Janeiro, Brasil, i am ISTP, sorry but my english is basic, (google translate help me, hahaha).

Thanks.


----------



## Courage

*Personal ~*

* Name - Courage on here, Chiara ("kee-ah-rah") in real life.

* Gender - Female.

* Location - Born in Munich, Germany; moved to England at age 6.

* If I could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, I would go to visit a friend who's at uni, and just turn up with bacon and yell "Surprise!".

* Age - 15. I think I usually act older, but I can't really say what exact age and I don't want to sound arrogant or anything.


*Personal(ity) ~*

* I'm INFP and I first heard about Myers-Briggs type indicators and personality theory about a year ago.

* I usually test as INFP.

* My favourite type to be around is ENFP, because they sort-of compel me to do all the crazy things I've always wanted to. I don't really have a least favourite; I can get on with any type as long as they're not arrogant or narrow-minded, and generally agreeable.

* I've taken a few Enneargram tests but didn't feel any of the results even remotely described me. Might take a closer look at all the types at some point in the future and see if I can figure mine out.


*Occupation ~*

* Student, in my final year of high school.

* Want to study Psychology or Sociology at university.

* Hope to become a police officer.


*About Me ~*

* I like coconuts, shiny things, butter, forests, books, scented candles, anime, origami.

* Sleep is good.

* It's possible that I'm a secret agent, but you'll never know.


*Other ~*

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
EVERYWHERE.

_Do you collect anything?_
Nope, but when I was a kid I collected toilet paper.

_What are your phobias?_
I don't have any actual phobias, but I am pretty darn scared of growing old, as well as dying.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Sausages... wrapped in bacon... OuO

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Giving people presents, seeing people happy, kittens, baby animals falling over.

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
Internet chainmail, when someone says "nobody likes you" to another person, when people genuinely wish harm on another person (regardless of what they've done to "deserve it"), misuse of the word "ironic", and low fat dairy products.

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
My friend-crush phoning me in the middle of the night and inviting me on a picnic in the forest, where we eat food and have pillow fights.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
(I don't think you can be both vegetarian and a meat eater, lol. )
I'm paleo and usually eat meat and vegetables in equal quantities.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

_God and Souls_ - Yay
_The Death Penalty_ - Nay
_Premarital Sex_ - Depends, but Yay in and of itself
_People are inherently good_ - Yay
_Destiny_ - Yay
_Done drugs_ - Nay
_Kissed in the rain_ - Nay, never happened to me, but Yay, would like it
_Re-reading a good book_ - Yay


----------



## Elixir

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Elixir.
- Any nicknames? No.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? 
I was born in Korea and grew up in New Zealand. I now live in Australia but I'm finishing up in NZ high school right now.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
Norway. It's cold and I really want to go sightseeing. I just get good vibes from the place.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm turning 18 very soon. It depends, in impersonal situations I can be very mature but when it becomes personal, I become my age, or... much less.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? 
At first I took the one at humanmetrics and I got INTJ. Everything that was attributed to INTJs I could relate to. However I took another test at 16 personalities then at a different website and I got ISTJ. I'm currently in the process of rejogging my mind, not sure whether or not to accept if I flit back and forth between the two or I'm an ISTJ with a few things in common with INTJs.
I'm very interested in MBTI and have completely lost myself reading about my personality type.

* What type do you usually test as? ISTJ

* What are your favourite and least favourite personality types to be around? Not sure as I can't pinpoint/don't know other's MBTIs yet, but I must say I've had distasteful experiences with an INTP. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Ennegram - 1w2



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. 
I'm finishing up high school and am going off to university next year to do health science first year and hopefully medicine.

What is your dream job? Emergency Room doctor.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I would describe myself as someone whose first impression may be that of someone who is polite, reserved and aloof but once you get to know me I'm much more trusting and there are much more benefits eg. I will tolerate completely irrational behaviour and willing share. I feel like I've never met anybody who has ever understood me or how I think and I feel very alone in that aspect. However I'm hoping that once I step into the bigger world, I will be able to meet more people who are like-minded and understanding. I hope to become more involved with personality types and psychology, one of my few hobbies.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Water guns
Do you collect anything? Sentimental things
What are your phobias? Everything horror, I hate scary surprises.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't have a favourite food, I have foods I can't stand: boiled carrots, grapes, eggplant, certain fish dishes, some meats, oysters, mac and cheese, mozzarella cheese.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Winning in computer games, aceing smartphone games, new clothes, running, getting good sleep, my family.
What are your top five pet peeves? Incompetence, laziness, dishonesty, chewing with your mouth open and dirtiness.
What would a perfect day be like for you? One where I do a great amount of work and social situations all run along smoothly.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I could go vegetarian but I do need a little bit of meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Depends
Premarital Sex - Premarital sex...? I think of dating as dating, engagement as a secure, committed relationship where they know they are going to marry, marriage as the final signature where they build a family. So post-engagement and pre-marital sex- Yay.
People are inherently good - Nay.
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay (but would like to)
Re-reading a good book - Yay.


----------



## Azuul

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Paloma
Any nicknames? 
No

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location 
I was born in Bolivia, moved to the US when I was 18, and now I live in California

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Italy, because I never been there, and I think it will be nice to see the art.

Age 
33, I do act my age when I have too, some times I act older mostly because I council other people, but some other times, when I can just be me, am a child



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP, off an on my entire life, my mother is a psychologist. 

* What type do you usually test as? 
ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Fav: INTJ by far, ENTP and other ENFPs. Least Fav: ESNP, ISNP, ESNJ


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
MA in New Testament and another MA in Philosophy

What is your dream job?
I want to be a professor 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I don't know what I hope to get out of this forum, friends? I love meeting new people.
I would describe myself as an energizer bunny, I always have energy, I am always happy and I always look on the good side of things. Not much gets me down. There are times where I do need to process things, but is not so often.

Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? interactive toys

Do you collect anything? not really, and I don't like clutter so I rather have one thing I love than many useless things.

What are your phobias? roaches

Describe your favourite food until you drool. lol, Hawaiian or Korean or Argentinian BBQ

What are your top five pet peeves? mess, not being punctual, not keeping to your word, a bad written paper, boasting.

What would a perfect day be like for you? A day in Disneyland

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - YAY!!!!!
The Death Penalty - yay
Premarital Sex - NOOO
People are inherently good - mmmm...
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - NOOOO
Kissed in the rain - YAY
Re-reading a good book - YAY!!!


----------



## wichitawcrankbird

*Name?* 
witchitawcrankbird

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Originally born in the GTA in Ontario. Moved out to Nova Scotia for a bit, and now live in the hinterlands beyond Guelph, Ontario.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Either Sitka, Alaska (childhood dream destination) or Northern Ontario (for the space).

*Age - How old are you?*
21. 

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INTP. Had a sporadic interest binge on Myers-Briggs in high school and get interested now and again.

*What type do you usually test as?*
Mostly INTP, a few times as ISTP.
*
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Normally depends on the individual, but anything F tends to tire me out.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Big 5 - RCUEI
Enneagram - 5w6

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
College diploma in arts and sciences. Working on a bachelors degree in classics and forest systems.

*What is your dream job?*
Forester, smokejumper, bush pilot, or reindeer herder.

*Tell us, in brief, how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
A fairly private person who likes puzzles and long solo road trips and natural history. I've been lurking personalitycafe for a few years and decided to try it out.

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The science kits.

*Do you collect anything?*
Not anymore but I used to collect rocks and minerals.

*What are your phobias?*
Borrowed?

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
A perfect meal would consist of birch beer, salmon lettuce wraps, and white chocolate peanut butter cups and fresh maple sugar.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Winding roads, taking the train, knee high socks, precipitation of any kind, bone-cracking cold, watching fish in a creek, and stands of cedar trees.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
I am fairly lenient for most behaviors but a repetitive questioning of my right to make my own life choices is the quickest way to make sure I never talk to you again. 

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Answer varies, but one with no external obligations.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both.

:ghost:​


----------



## einna123

*Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
My name's Einna; it's nice to meet you all :happy:

*- Any nicknames?*
None yet. If you have any ideas please let me know 

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Boston Massachusetts, born and raised. I have lived here forever, and will hopefully be staying for a little while longer though I do plan to travel extensively when I can. If I could go anywhere in the world right now I would probably go to France, visit my family there, and just observe the political/social situation to see what I can do to help...

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm in my late teens. In general, I think I present myself as someone who acts younger than their age, but on the whole I feel a lot older than my age (sometimes years older even). I'm a huge airhead when it comes to adult-life and all the nitpicky details that go into it, but I can be wise beyond my years when it comes to relationships/how to keep perspective.



*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I'm 99% sure I'm an INFJ, but sometimes I can't help but doubt that I'm not mistyping even though I think the functions fit me really well. I have been studying MBTI and cognitive functions for the past three years, and am now learning more about enneagram and socionics.

** What type do you usually test as?*
I usually test as INFJ in both dichotomy and cognitive function based tests.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I don't really have a favorite and least favorite type, just because I feel like it's a little harsh to generalized people based off the way they rationalize life? I've noticed that I get on well with intuitives. We usually just blather theory at each other until we're blue in the face and other people are wicked confused by the theoretical turn the conversation just took. I like Te doms or axes a lot (I wish I were as on top of life as they are, and a lot of my good friends have Te) but I feel like these types usually think I'm an ignorant buffoon of some kind, which makes them less fun to hang out with to some degree I guess...

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I've taken the enneagram and got a Type 9w8.


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Full time student.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I don't have a major yet, but I'm thinking of going into neuroscience (for obvious reasons) or astronomy/astrophysics (because space is incredible).

*What is your dream job?*
I'd love to be an astronaut, but since I am WAAAAY off the vision requirements I'm going to have to settle for being the best dang psychiatrist/researcher the world has ever seen! :laughing:

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm a gal who spends way too much time in her own head instead of being a functional member of soceity. I love theory and debating with people, but above all I love learning! I present myself as a total goofball sometimes, but I can be quite serious when the situation calls for it (I just think that a positive attitude is usually the way to go)! Through this forum, I hope to learn more about personality typing as well as about the people who fit into each type category so that I can be a better friend/mentor/co-worker. I'm also really looking forward to getting to know all of the nice people who have already been on here for a while!


*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The books section (I promise I'm not a nerd *pushes up super-thick glasses and adjusts pocket protector*)

*Do you collect anything?*
I have a fledgling coin collection!

*What are your phobias?*
Aside from my pathological fear that I am constantly wasting everyone's time, I'm not the biggest fan of insects. They have too many legs...

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
This is like asking me to pick between my children...OK, so on holidays after dinner the table is completely laid out with desserts, and my family always has this HUGE spread. I have a killer sweet tooth, so this is like Heaven to me, especially since a lot of the time we have a lot of cultural desserts along with the usual American fare. I swear to God, Middle Eastern desserts are TO DIE FOR. One of my absolute favorites is this dish called namura, which is basically a farina cake baked to a glorious golden brown and completely DRENCHED in simple syrup (sugar-water and cinnamon). It's life changing. You haven't lived until you've tried our food 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Reading a good book on a rainy day, debating the thematic arc of said book with my friends for hours, creaming my family in board games, star-gazing, meteor watching, and constellation finding!

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
People who are disrespectful/rude to others for absolutely no reason. Not being allowed enough time alone to recharge. Tbh that's about it; I'm pretty chill overall.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
It would be rainy, which means that we'd be stuck indoors in the warmth with the pleasant sound of raindrops on the roof going all day. My friends would come over, and we'd spend the day playing random board games/making complete fools of ourselves dancing, and then we'd mess around in the kitchen until we whip up something good enough to put in our face-holes without poisoning ourselves. After that, movies, late-night philosophical/reminiscy chats (the best kind tbh), and eventually bed, only to wake up two hours later to do it all again 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I love all food, and most food loves me (gluten, dairy, and I are on the rocks right now, but we're slowly mending our relationships with each other).



If you don't mind my asking, I have a few questions for you all too:

When did you join this forum?

If you've been here a while, what has your most meaningful experience/conversation been? If you're a newbie like me (in which case hi!), what kinds of interactions are you looking for?

What's your favorite color? No, seriously what is it?

Cats or Dogs? Coke or Pepsi? Black or White? Day or Night (or something in between)?

Do you know any other languages?

Feel free to PM me whenever! I'd really like to get to know you all, since you seem like a cool crew. Also, out of curiosity can you let me know what MBTI type first crossed your mind when you started reading this post? I'm curious to see what others think of me. Thanks so much!


----------



## einna123

I've got to say, reading all of these is super fun. I can't wait to PM you all once PerC deems me Worthy of such a gift...


----------



## Reiyn Isa

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Reiyn!! I really like this name <3
- Any nicknames? See above.
Like real life nicknames?.Im called Mizah here in reality
* Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? I was born in Malaysia..Its pretty hot out here in December I swear to god XD
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I wanna go to a tropical Island!! adventurreeeee :laughing: hmm..that would be..BoraBora Island!!! heh

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? I'm 17 years old now but in 2016 I'm turning 18.Heck yeah.Driving license XD (I don't really know if I'm acting my age..never really cared because I just act how I want and be true to what I feel)



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP.Though I really like philosophy and history I always want to get a degree in English and Communication :tongue:

* What type do you usually test as? I got INTP once..but just ONCE OnO

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't really have a favourite because both Introvert and Extrovert drains me out I don't know why.BUT! I'm trying to change that and here I am xD

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram: Type 4 but MAY be 4w5.But type 4 describes me better than 4w5.I can still relate to 4w5 though.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed...too young to work *cries* but I'm gonna hit the town as soon as I'm able to.Watch out >

What is your education? I was a caterer and hospitality student.But I never really liked cooking to be honest..neither do I like serving people...

What is your dream job? I want to be..uh..the very best~.Nah xD maybe a lecturer?

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I cry alot.Period.My parents just divorced and I've had many bad things happening to me the divorce had no effect on me.I have been told useless and a disgrace for my entire life (started when my mother figured out I was schizophrenic) I try so hard to change that.My mother was never really proud of who I am and really my parents praise my brothers more.But now that they're divorced I try to be as helpful and cheerful as possible so people don't think that I would be a burden.I always thought I was a burden and I never really believed it when people say that they like me..I always thought that was absurd..people only come to me when they have no one else to be with and my family does it too not that I mind.But my father is an ISFP and my brother is an INTP.I love them both to death,they never said anything about me being useless or whatever that my mother accuse me of and I would do anything to stay with them and keep their love with me.I accept the fact that I'm somehow treated as a subtitute.But when it comes to my father and brother I'd like to think I misunderstood their intentions and mostly everyone who reached out to help me.I know people are nice out there.I draw alot and I also like reading fiction stories.It cheers me up.About my love life? I had a boyfriend once..he died in a car crash..and then the second one left me for someone better.Never had anymore ever since.But I always try my best and I never want to burden anyone.I try to be as independant as possible.But I guess what I wanted here are friends and so far being in this forum I have seen many people that I can relate to.I want to be better than what I was.I want to make a better improvement in myself (I hope my family doesn't see this but eh xD)


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? THE WATER GUNS!

Do you collect anything? Not really?Does collecting music counts? XD

What are your phobias? spiders..goddamn spiders

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lamb chops...I will never get enough of those oh and some..chicken with cheese..honey chicken....medium rare meat barbeque..wow..I'm kinda hungry


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - YAY

The Death Penalty - Nay...?

Premarital Sex -Nay.definitely Nay

People are inherently good - Yay

Destiny - Sort of a Yay but kinda Nay too idk

Done drugs - NAY OMG

Kissed in the rain - Nay (eatened in the face while kissing)? sort of.Hes bad at it

Re-reading a good book - Yay! for the love of forever after in the promised land


----------



## huhh

Since I did not introduce mysel at all and I'm in the mood for some procastrination I'll just go ahead

Personal ~

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*I don't really care, oh wait..call me big papa


*Male/Female/Trans?
*Male where it counts

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I'm swedish with some finnish contamination =/ But I try to stay strong anyway. I live in sweden but my dream is to leave this cold hell hole (both in the sense of climate and "general attitude")

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*To the bathroom, I have to pee. Sadly I have to finnish this

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*
How dare you, I never do anything or the laughs. I'm 22 but I'm more like 12 and 32 at the same time. uhh.. and 22.


Personal(ity) ~

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*
ENTP, and as fuck I might add. I gave it a go for about a year ago(other thigns took my attention however)but I've gotten really serious the last couple of weeks! In a couple of months I'll be the greatest expert alive 
** What type do you usually test as?
*
ENTJ almost always, or uh, I did like 2 tests and then I dived into the functions instead, that's where the magic happens!
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*
All types have their strenght and weaknesses, as an NT I don't work extremly well with SJ types however but they often have great value. I like to joke around about a general disdain for INTJs, but the fully mature/healthy/clever ones are fantastic and you can learn extremly much from them. I like INTPs very much and also ENTJ(from a distance kinda, when I venture into professional life this should manifest more concretly)

I also really like ENFPs, love to party with them. ISTPs are also great! The true chilled out and cool and reasonable individual, like an INTP but more practical. My closest friend is ESTP however and we work kinda well together, it's a great type to be around for when you wanna be active.

INFJs are special, I like their sometimes borderline lunatic approach to life in general.


*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
lol

Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?
*
I'm employed but I havn't been bothered to work in some months lol, been studying and I had money saved up.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*
I'm going to start uni in a month, med school!

*What is your dream job?*
Leader of the world.

Just leader of the world*

About You ~

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
I don't really think this is needed. 

Other ~


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - wow, it's complicated.
The Death Penalty - I won't answer this, it would take a bit too long time to explain why I think what I do (ok I think it depends)
Premarital Sex - fuck yeah
People are inherently good - people are inherently people 
Destiny - yes
Done drugs - almost all of them, I think there is some weed left in afghanistan but I'm onmyway there now to smoke it, sorry stoners.
Kissed in the rain - haha yeah
Re-reading a good book - My childhood....

*Additional sexy info:* My f-key does not work very well..........


----------



## PowerMechGuy

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? My name is Earl, I don't think there are any Earl shortcuts.
- Any nicknames? Tech Master Earl, PowerMechGuy

* Male/Female/Trans? Definitely 100% male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I live in the United States
If I could go anywhere it would be Hawaii, at least right now.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 16 years old. I do not think I act my age. Why? No one seems to understand why I like the things I like.


Personal(ity) ~ 

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

INFJ I have been reading for about 6 months now.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFJ and INTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I just don't know.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I think I was a 5 or something on the enneargram. On visual dna I am a captain and a strategist.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Um... I am kind of still putting my own job together so I guess unemployed as of now.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I am in highschool and in college. my current major is math.

What is your dream job?

Here we go: Electron Design Analyst, Engineer, Architect, Robotic Engineer, Mathematician, Master of Physics
and Chemistry, CEO, Entrepreneur, Overall Super Scientist or O.S.S.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am a kid who changed into a workaholic thanks to some rediculous circumstances. I like 
electronics and have a knack for figuring pretty much anything out. I love math and the sciences.
And I love to do origami, yo-yo, solder, cut wood, program, invent etc... I like sports, but cannot 
fully induldge thanks to said circumstances. I am a very reserved person and like to stay very quiet.
I am determined and love to take on a new challenge. I am always ready to discuss a project or help
out when needed. 

I feel as though I am too focused for my age, as many people tell me to take it easy and relax. But I find 
it very, very difficult to relax. I tried for many years to ignore the said circumstances, But even-
tually, they changes me. I believe it is because of said circumstances that I am who I am.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? toy gun and gadget section
Do you collect anything? I collect paper, art supplies, nerf and buzz bee guns, tools, legos, hotwheels, plastic containers, and hacked pieces and parts
What are your phobias? I have conquered most of my fears at a very young age, so I guess it would have to be nothingness
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love peach cobbler. Its like a beautiful rectangler pie that has a color of beautiful golden peaches that have been carmelized in their own succulent sugars. I smells so sweet, like cooked fruit. And the crust, if done right, absorbs the flavor of the peach and adds a flaky richness to the whole experience. I cannot eat most nuts, milk, or too much wheat, so.......
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Umm? I guess a new computer part or new software.
What are your top five pet peeves? Umm? a peeve? I like cats and dogs... I also like owls and otters... I like kangaroos and pandas too.
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I prefer vegetarian, but I can cook a mean piece of salmon!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls I do believe in God
The Death Penalty I do not know entirely
Premarital Sex NO
People are inherently good Yes, It takes lots of outside influences to mar a person.
Destiny absolutely
Done drugs never
Kissed in the rain nope
Re-reading a good book um, not really, found more interesting topics like IBM

Thanks to anyone who actaully read this. If feels great to finally feel apart of something big!


----------



## xXMariahXx

(faerie me ~ right)








Personal ~

* Name - What do you prefer to be called?
*Mariah* 

* Male/Female/Trans?
*female*

Location 
- Where were you originally born? 
*Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA*
- Where do you live today?
*Dallas, Texas, USA*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Tokyou and Kyoto, Japan! Japan has been the love of my life for a decade. I went earlier this year to teach English and the Bible (missionary). And I hope to visit England... to be inspired by its rich beauty and deep history.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age?
*23. I perceive myself as more mentally mature than a lot of people my age. However, I'm very emotionally volatile, having about as much ability to control my emotions as a young child. I actually have an emotional regulation disorder.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*ENFJ. My mother had me take a 12 week class on temperament theory when I was 7 years old. I've been fascinated with personality and psychology ever since, reading off and on til the age of 19. Though it wasn't until a few months ago, at age 23, that I looked into MBTI/socionics (man was I in for a shocking treat!) I've been studying it day and night since.*
* What type do you usually test as?
*I usually test INFJ or ENFJ. But I'm ENFj-Ni.*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I love so many of them. Favorite, INFJ. Least favorite, ESTJ (Just because my extremely unhealthy ex-stepdad is ESTJ. I hope to meet a healthy ESTJ to note their positive qualities.)*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneagram* 2w1 1w2 5w4
*Oldham Styles* Mercurial, Sensitive, Idiosyncratic
*Temperament* Sanguine Melancholic


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*nanny* 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I plan to attend Berklee for an interdisciplinary music degree. And afterward, a Master of Divinity (Christian theology)*
What is your dream job?
*singer/songwriter
author*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*My interests. . . .*

_::Core:: 
humanitarianism, philanthropy, missionary work, Christianity, suicide prevention

::Misc.::
writing, mental health, psychology, theology, Holy Spirit, exorcisms & paranormal, singing/song-writing, music (Christian, electronic, alternative rock/metal), grunge, faerie, fantasy, Japan

::Hobbies::
worship flag dancing, reading, learning, MBTI/socionics, Japanese language, anime_

*Here at PerC I hope to learn about each of the types and different flavors of each. I want to understand and relate with people better and want to learn to accept people more. I'm also very much interested in learning how to visually, audibly, and communicatively type people in day to day life, because I highly distrust personality tests. 

Also, I really hope to get to know you wonderful people and make some friends here. I really do. I don't have friends irl who are into personality type and it feels lonely because I'm quite avid about this.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Disney Fairies* 
Do you collect anything?
*Books. I have a miniature library - nearly 2,000. I also collect clothes that remind me of faerie garb.. and grungy clothes. xD *
What are your phobias?
*Speaking in front of a group, heights, dark cold water, alligators, ants *
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Lebanese/Mediterranean. And fruits.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*God's love. The Holy Spirit.*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*Sad endings. Interrupting/not listening. Feeling ignored. Disregard for/ignorance of/insensitivity to people's emotions. Guys hitting on me without bothering to get to know me. Pride, selfishness, controlling, criticizing. *
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Talking with God. A massage. Changing the world. Another massage.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Vegetarian.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yes* 
The Death Penalty *No* 
Premarital Sex *No *
People are inherently good *No and Yes* 
Destiny *Yes* 
Done drugs *No* 
Kissed in the rain *No *
Re-reading a good book *Yes*


----------



## thesassmonster

* Name - *Lo*


* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*ENTP*, been reading on personality theory for about 8 months

* What type do you usually test as?
*ENTP*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*ESTP, ESFJ, INTP, ISFJ, ISTJ, ENFP* (I can't think of the other combinations but I like everybody I meet  )

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* *Employed*

About You ~

**23, loquacious, equal parts coffee and sarcasm, lover of all things furry…I love to learn, and my thirst for knowledge has brought me to personality cafe! Hopefully I have the opportunity to expand on what I already know.*


----------



## Enygma85

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Timothy.*
- Any nicknames? *Nope.*

*** Male/Female/Trans? *Male.*

Location - Where were you originally born? *California.* 
Where do you live today? *California.* 
Any interesting story behind that? *I have lived in other states, including a one-year stint in the South, which was very eye-opening; but alas, any stories I have would be much too long to post here.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'll be in New York in less than a week to celebrate my thirtieth, alone, so I have that covered. Other than that, without a doubt Adelaide, Australia, and for a reason too personal to mention here.*

Age - How old are you? *Twenty-nine going on eighty-five.* 
Do you think you act your age? *No, I don't, at least not in the conventional sense in regards to (current) generational norms and what is considered typical of a twenty-nine-year-old male. I simply have lived far too many lifetimes within a life which has barely reached its third decade. My great-grandfather was ninety-four when I last saw him; we understood each other very well, and for good reason.*
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFJ; four months.*

*** What type do you usually test as? *INFJ across the board, on every test.*

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *In my day-to-day life I am swimming--nay, drowning--in the Sensor pool (that's not a negative, just so we're clear). I have had, as far as I know, very little interaction with other true introverts, and I know I've never met another INFJ or a female INTJ (one can dream, right?).*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I've taken the Big 5, which, as I saw it, was a poorly-constructed, over-simplification of typology and demonstrably derivative of the superior MBTI. The excuse from the current institution of Psychology is that because the data is quantifiable it's therefore better than the MBTI. I (and countless others) simply see it as a degradation of the pioneering work done by Katherine Cook-Briggs and Isabella Briggs-Myers, whose integration of Jung's typology into their own theory is simply the best and truest representation of human personality typology available. But that's just me. Oh, and yes, I scored high on "Conscientiousness," "Openness," and "Agreeableness"; and, not surprisingly, I scored very low on "Extroversion" and "Neuroticism." They can have their acronym; I'll take my cognitive functions, thank you. *



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? *"I was not born to pay bills and die!" But yes, I work and am gainfully employed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *Obtained a BA in English with a concentration in Creative Writing, with double minors in Philosophy (Existentialism) and Literature (short fiction); AA in Psychology.*

What is your dream job? *Writer of short fiction/public speaker/teacher (in several capacities). It's already been decided that I'll do all three of these, either in conjunction with one another or at separate times. I'm hardcore future-oriented, and I don't make plans that fail.*


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I would prefer not to.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Magic tricks.*
Do you collect anything? *Books, ideas.*
What are your phobias? *No fear of anything in the tangible world, I can tell you that much.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Actually, it's a drink. Iced chai latte with two shots of espresso with a lot of chocolate added. So even dirtier than a dirty chai. I call it the Dirty Harry. Why? Because it makes my day.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *A book written with great imagination and which leaves me with a sense of wonder, regardless of the genre; music that speaks to me on several levels; conversations filled to the brim with depth and honesty and beauty and art and life and unfiltered loquaciousness; when you laugh so hard you cry and you end up dry-heaving because you're laughing and also unable to properly breathe at the same time.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *Pass.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Coffee. Early walk. Write. Read for hours. Take in a great film, either at home or at the cinema. Read again. Breakfast for dinner. Music. Read in bed. Lucid dreams.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Chicken and fish are fine, but mostly vegetarian after that.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex *Yes.*
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs *Yes.*
Kissed in the rain *Yes.*
Re-reading a good book *Yes.*


----------



## CarinaTeal

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? I prefer to be called Kalai or Carina.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I am 17 years old but I am young at heart. I resemble 12 years old.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? My Myers-Briggs personality type is INFJ and I have been reading for more than 6 months.

* What type do you usually test as? I usually test as INFJ type.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I like most personality types c:

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm in high school.

What is your dream job? Scientist or an artist.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I am a quiet girl who like painting and reading books. I like playing games like football too. My favorite color is light blue.

Other ~

What are your phobias? My phobia is from fire.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. White sauce pasta.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I love rains, good books, nature walks
What are your top five pet peeves? 
I don't like people interrupting a conversation.
I also don't like people being rude.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Playing a video game or reading a book.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay

God and Souls Yay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Nay
People are inherently good Yay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Yay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## astrolamb

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

My name is Francis, I don't really have any nicknames

* Male/Female/Trans?

I don't really identify with any gender 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I live in Georgia right now. I want to live somewhere colder. I guess I would want to go to France if I could because it seems rly lovely

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 18. I simultaneously act 2 and 82




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Probably INFJ or ISFP; ~2 years

* What type do you usually test as?

I always test as INFJ with mbti tests, but I get ISFP in Socionics

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't really know all the types of the people I spend time with, but as of right now I would say favorite: ESFP and least favorite: INFP 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I'm Enneagram type 9. idk my wing for sure, but it's probably 1. Socionics is SEI-1Fe. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm a junior in college majoring in Psychology

What is your dream job?

A writer or a college professor or someone who can do the bare minimum and still have a lot of money.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Umm well I don't really know what to say that I haven't already. My interests include playing video games and staring at the sky. I hope I can make some new friends here!

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Umm board games?

Do you collect anything?

I guess I kind of used to collect horror movies heh. and my grandfather gave me his coin collection but I haven't rly added to it so idk if that counts

What are your phobias?

Um very big people and busy streets and heights

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Idk I think my favorite food is quiche and I cheated because I made myself drool by thinking about sour skittles

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

umm i guess this means stuff that makes me happy. I would say cats and the moon and being with people I love

What are your top five pet peeves?

When my socks get wet
People who have a sense of intellectual superiority
Irresponsible people
Inconsiderate people
Mosquitos

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Exploring a new place while feeling safe and comfortable

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

...both i guess? I love almost every food I try

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny nay
Done drugs nay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## Nordnatt

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? My real name is Johanna
- Any nicknames? Nope.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female.

Location 
- Where were you originally born? Sweden 
- Where do you live today? Sweden
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would like to go and visit any of the European capital cities, like London and Berlin. Mainly because I'm interested in culture and the arts, I would like to go to museums and visit other cultural sites or monuments.

Age - How old are you? I'm 25 
Do you think you act your age? I would say no, mostly because I see my self as intelligent and out-smart other people (haha), like I feel very old, even though I could be naive and perhaps be seen as a crazy person sometimes depending on the company. But I'm real fun, surely.. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? It was quite recently I learned about what actual type which truly resembles with my personality, which would be INTP. It was quite an awakening and I've learned a lot about my self reading personality descriptions and forums and so on. A couple of years ago I have been typed INFJ and after that INTP.. The reason I think why I got INTP is because I really tried to answer as truly as possible and not chose the answers indicating who I _wanted_ to be. The result really gave me quite an insight and I'm thankful finally realizing why people sometimes would find me bothersome and I them.. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I would say INFJs are the favorites. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed.

What is your education? I have a BA in cultural sciences and is studying for a masters degree in information- and library science.

What is your dream job? Difficult question, but I would say any job which is developing and challenging my intellect. I love to do things my own way and have often thought about working in a leading and/or strategic position. 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. I think many people often see me as a reserved or shy person, but that is not really true. My silence is often grounded in analyzing what people say and what that says about that person, whether I should bother or not saying anything they might not understand anyway or perhaps think I'm weird. I'm quite analyzing, strategic and planning. My interests include culture, music, science/research, politics, reading, walks/jogging, yoga, meditation, nature, design, history, architecture, language.. From this forum I would much like to converse with other people with the same personality type and discuss self-improvement and how to work things out in life with this quite unusual (from what it would seem) personality type. 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? What _was_ you mean? Absolutely the Barbie-section, I was crazy about barbies as a child.
Do you collect anything? Yes. Music, books and it was way worse when I was I child/teenager, I would for example collect all possible CDs from a certain band and was totally crazy about that. 
What are your phobias? Spiders...
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Depends on my mood, but sushi is quite a favorite along other kinds of food like steaks, sallads and so on..
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Listening to music and investigating different kind of artists, genres. Also art. Preferably with come kind of dark or complex avant-garde touch. I also really enjoy discussing interesting matters with other people and I get really out of my mind happy when people understands my humorous remarks, which happens quite rarely I can assure you. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Stupid people, especially those who doesn't think before they talk (can be a real challenge to deal with as a librarian), being forced to small talk and net-working, when things I have planned doesn't go as hoped they would.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Having the perfect mix of time for my self to indulge in my interests, study och create art, then a meeting with a friend to discuss life and passions, a walk/jogg outside and then meditate with yoga.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I strive to eat a vegetarian diet because of the positive environmental, ethical and health aspects. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Nay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay, happens rarely though.


----------



## s142857

Personal ~

Sanketh / s142857

* Male

Location - India

Age -17, but I mostly act like idk 16 or 25




Personal(ity) ~

* I'm an INTP, pretty sure, I've been interested in psychology since I was 14 but when I discovered MBTI and Jungian Psychology I was hooked .

* I don't like being around people( I prefer online chat), idk ESFP, INFP, ISTJ or INTPs(I know this is wired but I don't have much experience with other types to say about it)

Enneagram 5w4


Occupation ~

* Still a student, high school senior(Science major in High school with english and computer science)

In my free time I made mbticompatibility.com , check it out if you are interested



About You ~

I'm a typical INTP. I just wanna you know, meet others like me and interact with other types



Other ~


Potterhead
love Brandon Sanderson and Matthew Reilly

Re-reading a good book(for 3rd time)(perks of being a wallflower)(cant find my Sam and Patrick)


----------



## Listay

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Lisa works just great.*


* Male/Female/Trans? *female*






Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I am an enfp, and have known about it for about 4 years. *

* What type do you usually test as? *I test as an enfp pretty consistently although I think loneliness can shift the type a bit.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I love other enfps, they light me up. I also have a close friend who is an enfj, and we have great times together. *





Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *employed*




About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. * I used to be a bright shiny enfp. However, I do not have many close friends where I live anymore and wish I had more people to talk and relate to. I feel this forum has people with deeper insight into the struggles associated with different types, and wanted to have the opportunity to converse with these types of people. 


*





Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *undecided*
People are inherently good *yay*
Destiny *undecided*
Done drugs *nay*
Kissed in the rain *yay*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## lmpeiris

Hi all,

Here's my chronicle 
Please call me "lmpeiris"

I'm male, and yes that's a profile picture of a female. Couldn't find a male one to match my feelings. :dry:
My location is Sri Lanka, i have very different behaviour than people from there so it may not matter. I would like to go to USA but would like to live in Canada, NZ or Sweden.
I feel i have the mentality of a 20 year old (maximum)... but considerably older. 

I have been on to MBTI for about 8 months now, on and off reading about it. Two tests i did got me result as INFP (including that 16 personalities thing, which gave a *INFP-A*).* However i'm not sure whether i'm INTP or INFP*; simply put whether i follow my heart or brain in driving seat.

*I LOVE INFJ's (and ISFP/INFP/INTP or ENFP types). I hate nobody; I feel there's no good or bad people, just decisions and consequences.* Although i see both good and bad in people (well, i could be wrong), but tend to ignore the bad stuff.
Does anybody know where's the official MBTI test for this site is.

I'm employed as a systems engineer in IT, but i do various roles in a team ... finding bugs, temporary allocating people (Hi, could you do these for me) things if the project manager is not available, documenting stuff and informal tasks people ask me to do.
I have Chemical & Process Engineering major, food and biochemical engineering minor. B. IT (general) and current doing an MBA, just for fun. I do not have a dream job, but i like it to be less people / marketing bla bla ... thing. I'm not afraid of people though, i would like to have my friends around. 

As i mentioned above, first task is to figure out whether I'm INFP or INTP. Then some advice on stuff, i'll let you know when i feel like it. 

*Other ~*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? sorry, don't have them in our country.
Do you collect anything? Yes. A room full of stuff.
What are your phobias? Height and (may be) seeing actual blood.
Describe your favourite food: I eat anything edible.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Alone time with my PC (tv series mostly), lot of novels (mostly younng adult), wikipedia reading (mostly history, tech, environment etc..), daydreaming, electronics and computer projects. 
What are your top five pet peeves? do not have one. I like cats though. I can mimik wide range of their sounds. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? More alone time to recharge.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat anything, currently. But if the meal is vege for months, no problem. May turn vege in coming years, to contribute to less resource consumption of our planet. And of course save the animals.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
Note: I will not be mentioning these even to my friends, but being anonymous and communication via writing is an introvert's utopia.*

God and Souls - I am Buddhist, the Therovada kind (partially Atheist) means we accept gods are there and respected, but not worshipped. We believe that we are more capable than the gods, as we are more intelligent than them. Core theories of religion are: the cause and effect theory, and the cyclic universe theory.
The Death Penalty - On the edge on this one.
Premarital Sex - as you wish (my view on it), not that i have done it....
People are inherently good - and bad as well. But I overlook bad ones.
Destiny - Not expecting to live more than 50 years, so no ambitions ...  At this rate world would suck to live by 2035.
Done drugs - no
Kissed in the rain - withdrew from answering.
Re-reading a good book - yeap...


----------



## lmpeiris

My profile picture is not showing up. It does show up in the settings.


----------



## solidairhikikomori

*taps microphone* 
"is this tHING ON..uh *ah-hem* so it is"
As you probably saw on the sidebar
I'm an INFP
I'm not really sure how to "introduce myself"
but it's nice to meet you all *waves awkwardly*


----------



## uzferry

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*I have no preferences, but you can call me whatever you want, as long as I understand it's me you're talking about*

* Male/Female/Trans?

*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Born and raised in Lithuania. No, I'm pretty sure there are no interesting stories about that, except that I still don't know why was I born here.
I would probably go around the world, visit all the places I've wanted to visit. There are just too many places - Lithuania is relatively plain country with not that much interesting in it.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 19, but ever since 15 or so I'm acting the same. While most of my life I've been regarded as too mature for my age, my sense of humor and behaviour on the Internet tends to be childish *


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*Dunno, maybe INTP*
* What type do you usually test as?
*Strangely enough, everytime I test I get different types. Maybe I just suck. But the most common may be IN** ones*
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I've never asked people around whom I am what is their personality type*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*don;t remember. sorry , cousin*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*unemplyed*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*Currently I'm in university, Software Engineering*
What is your dream job?
*My dream job is doing nothing and getting money. That or an astronaut*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*Well, I've written quite a paragraph in my intro topic, and I'm too lazy to either repeat it or come off with something new. In general I'm not that different from other people. I'm interested in some abstract things/ideas, so I'd like to discuss them with you guise :**

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Well, that was really an unexpected question. I don't visit toy stores anymore, sorry.*
Do you collect anything?
*no*
What are your phobias?
*I'm afraid of many things, but not in a "ohmygodI'mgoingtodieifiseethisthing" way*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Strangely enough - marinated tomatoes. That sourness... oh come on, why do you have to do this to me*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*I'd rather not discuss that, if you know what I mean   *
What are your top five pet peeves?
*what does that even mean tbh*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*A day with infinite feeling of pleasure. Doesn't matter how caused. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I just eat whatever I can afford*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
*who knows?*
The Death Penalty
*I'm not competent enough to answer this*
Premarital Sex
*probably yay*
People are inherently good
*nay*
Destiny
*my rational side says nay, but my idealistic side says YAY*
Done drugs
*Me? Why? Who is asking this? I know nothing*
Kissed in the rain
*no, I haven't*
Re-reading a good book
*it's a good idea, but I've never done this*


----------



## EmanKiwi

Thank you


----------



## Wolf

Personal ~

* Name - For now I'll just go by Wolf, if I get to know you on a more personal level I might share my real name with you.

* Gender - Male

Sexuality - I'm 95% straight but there is a certain sexual activity that I wouldn't mind trying that involves two males.

Location - I live in the United States, specifically Texas. If I could go anywhere it would be Vancouver, I've been a few times.

Age - I'm 18, from my personal observation I'd say that I act older than my age (compared to my peers at school, etc.) but there are times I can be silly.




Personal(ity) ~

* Type - INTJ, I've known of MBTI for about 4-5 months.

* How do I normally test? - INTJ, however depending on the test I can also result at INTP.

* Favorite and Least Favorite Types - I'm not entirely sure to be honest, I don't interact with others very often. People who are overly emotional, very touchy-feely, ignorant, or stubborn annoy me. I'm not sure if that's always a type thing though.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I'm not very familiar with Enneargram yet but I test as 5w6.



Occupation ~

* Employment - Self-Employed, I run something comparable to a virtual casino on an online game that has been very profitable for me.

Education - I am a high-school senior.

Dream Job - Not having one, being able to develop more personal hobbies, becoming a jack of all trades, travelling the world.


About You ~

* Check out my introduction, it basically sums this up I think. However I will add a few things too. 

I am a very logical and practical person, I try not to get caught up in the what-if's and things like that. I enjoy discovering and eventually breaking down and understanding new ideas and systems. I am terribly incapable of effectively expressing my emotions, I think a lot of this has to do with my parents divorcing while I was young, I didn't know how to react so I learned how to conceal my emotions and feelings. I don't talk to anyone about them, it would be hard to get an emotional response or reaction from me. I don't like many people who are my age, I generally find them annoying, high-maintenance, or demanding/manipulative of my intelligence. I like being alone but am rarely lonely.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Couldn't tell you.

Do you collect anything? - Bottle Caps, Coins from places I have traveled, Money.

What are your phobias? - Lack of personal space. I'm scared of the dark (only sometimes).

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Gluten-free pancakes from a local cafe, I have celiac and these are great because I can't tell the difference. I would even go out on a limb and say they are better than regular ones. The texture is just perfect.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - I assume this means things that make me happy? If so: anything that is highly organized and neat, expensive technology, sunsets, sunrises, walking at night, being the only person in my house that is awake at night, quiet time.

What are your top five pet peeves? - Arrogance, lack of table manners, lack of hygiene, interruptions, false statistics.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Great food, lots of it. Sex with someone I deeply care about. Video games. Nap time. Hiking around somewhere beautiful. Learning something new.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both, I have a gluten-free diet because of celiac disease.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I'm still evaluating my stance and opinion on this subject.
The Death Penalty - Nay.
Premarital Sex - Yay, I don't think that two people need to be bound by marriage in order to have a healthy sexual relationship. I don't approve of meaningless sex myself but if people want it, go for it. I only want sex with someone I deeply care about.
People are inherently good - Nay for the most part.
Destiny - Nay, but I can be a little superstitious at times.
Done drugs - Nay, I'm not sure where I stand on drugs yet, but I am afraid of anything that clouds my judgement. 
Kissed in the rain - Nay, I haven't yet but I will do this one day.
Re-reading a good book - Yay, but only if it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Leah2

Personal ~

Name - Leah 

Female

Location - Was born in Minneapolis Minnesota and have never lived anywhere else. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment I would go to a new country to meet new people and get new life experiences. I would really love to go back to Ghana. I've been there before and I fell in love. I just want to meet new people so I can learn 

Age - I'm 20. 




Personal(ity) ~

I'm an INFP and I think its so insane how accurate it is to who I am. I mean I know that its supposed to tell you what you're like but some people don't relate to their personality type. I've known my personality type since I was a senior in high school so 17-18.

I don't know what types I mesh with well and I don't know what types I can't stand. I have a lot of extroverted friends... I seem to be the only introverted one and sometimes that makes me feel a little lonely and misunderstood so I guess if I really was drawn to a personality it would have to be more introverted. I love my extroverted friends but I need to find more like minded people like myself.




Occupation ~

Employed 

This is my second year of college and I'm so lost I don't know what I'm supposed to be. I don't know who I am so I guess I'm just going through the motions.. 

My dream job would be to help people. I just like to make people happy and I just want everyone to get along and love one another. Idk I guess be a peacekeeper for the world haha


About You ~

I'm very sensitive. I don't mean to be but I do take things personally and I'm trying to work on myself to not be like that. I do get sad very easily because I'm so emotional... but thats okay because thats a part of my personality type so I can live with it. I am very quiet and I often find myself roaming my own thoughts rather than participating in reality. I'm quiet. I don't say much. I love to write and sing and play my piano. I feel safe with my music and writing. I love to read. I will read anything you put in front of me. I think learning everything you possibly can in this lifetime is essential. Idk I'm me. 



Other ~



Do you collect anything? I collect movie ticket stubs and airplane tickets from past travels. I keep these in my little tin red box on my shelf by my bed. 
What are your phobias? Not living up to my expectations. 

What are your top five pet peeves? 1. When people overuse the word sorry for EVERYTHING!! 2. When people chew with their mouth open 3. People who don't take the time to listen to others. I don't like when people interrupt 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I love all foods 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God nay souls yay 
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain nay
Reading a good book yay


----------



## Perrin72

Personal ~

* Name - Call me Perrin to start 

* Gender - Male

Sexuality - Straight

Location - United Kingdom

Age - Early 40s, but feel late 20s if that makes any sense at all 

Personal(ity) ~

* Type - INFJ

* How do I normally test? - INFJ

* Favorite and Least Favorite Types - No idea! New to this.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

None


Occupation ~

* Employment - employed full time and work in IT

Education - Degree

Dream Job - Being an executive coach would be awesome!


About You ~
Divorced, have four kids. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Board games.

Do you collect anything? - Nope, whats the point? And not really materialistic either.

What are your phobias? - Heights.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - I really enjoy freshly baked french bread

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Reading, walking, sitting in the sauna...maybe a little internet gaming.

What are your top five pet peeves? - Peoples lack of consideration, lack of respect, lack of feeling, being selfish, not putting others first

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Walking somewhere amazing, then relaxing in the evening with good conversation. Ideally some great sex and super tight cuddles after until sleepy time.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - No, we are alone get over it. Just be.
The Death Penalty - Depends on the crime !
Premarital Sex - Yes, this is 2016 and not 1816.
People are inherently good - Inherently good
Destiny - Come'on...see god and souls above
Done drugs - Just good ale and wine.
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book - Yes!


----------



## charmaine21

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? _I would rather be called charmaine_ 

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female_.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _I was born in East Java, Indonesia, and now I live in West Java, also Banten province (occasionally). _
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _Amsterdam, Netherlands please!_

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? _I am 21 years old. I think part of me was born 35 years old though haha_




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? _I am an INFJ. I have been interested in psychology for a couple of years and about MBTI for about a year now._

* What type do you usually test as? _ALWAYS, an INFJ. O_O_

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _I like most people, and my favorites are ESFP and INFP, also INTJ is awesome_

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Enneagram: 4w5 5w4 1w9. Big 5: OCEAN. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed. 

What is your education? I am about to get my degree in chemical engineering 

What is your dream job? My dream is to someday work as a writer or a process engineer and maybe a wife/mom 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Random facts: I like pink. A lot. I'm a bit reserved most of the time, except when I am with my best friends I can be crazily nuts. I am interested to human interest photojournalism so much . I most like being around people who is calm and mature.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzle!
Do you collect anything? Hmm... Post cards, teddy bears, winnie the pooh dolls 
What are your phobias? Losing loved ones, cockroach, darkness
Describe your favourite food until you drool. The Ifu-Mie (noodle) at the local chinese restaurant. Oh gosh, it's too perfect, can't describe it with words  
Some of the things that you give you jollies? astronomy, children, culture, friendship, sustainability
What are your top five pet peeves? people who ignore my messages, lies/cheat, ingenuity, control freak, and slow walkers.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Enjoying my day at my favorite beach with the loved ones 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yea
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex -nay
People are inherently good - nay
Destiny - yea
Done drugs - Nay, never.
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yea


----------



## Veroow

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Véronique, you can call me Vero, I like both.
- Any nicknames? Veroow/Vero

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Netherlands, small province at the sea. Moved up for 3 years into a bigger city for studies, but moved back 2 years ago. Might be moving to another city when I start studying agian
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I cannot chose, there are so many interesting and beautiful places, but I always wanted to go to Australia for some reason.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. 23 years old. Sometimes I can be 6 year old, playful light girl, sometimes an old lady who have seen it all.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP, interested in psychology for years, but reading on MBTI for a half a year.
* What type do you usually test as? mostly INFP, sometimes INFJ or ISTJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I think there no least favorable types, because people in one type can even differ a lot. Favorable: INFJ, because of their way of thinking.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? Type 4 enneagram



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Nothing at the moment, but I would like to study again in a few months. Not sure what though; could be antropology or production design or something with animals.
What is your dream job? I don't know, something which makes a difference in the world.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I always have been something that you call an unhealthy INFP. I have let my Si dominated my way of forcing myself into safe and at that time easy behavior. I shut my my emotions off. For about 1 or 2 years now, I became aware of my emotions and that I am very sensitive and empathetic. I want to find like minded souls and understand the ones who differ better.
Also I like anything sweet with lemon flavor, eventhough sensitive; attracted to adrenalinepumping activities, like extreme sports and rollercoasters, I think broken people are the most interesting ones, prefer animals to people, attracted to the things that society thinks is 'not normal' and the darker side of things, but also to the extreme rainbow cuddly side.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Make your own: fabricating packages, Lego and board games.
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Snakes
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Lemon Sorbet, Chocolate and Couscous
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Rainbows, Rollercoasters, Doctor Who and Harry Potter, Travel, baby animals, profiling
What are your top five pet peeves? Power hunger, narcissism, lies, shortsightedness and disloyalty
What would a perfect day be like for you? Going to a new magical new place a with a loved one, enjoying heavenly food, a thrillseeking activity and deep discussions to top it off
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like meat, but there are many very delicious vegetarian options.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls, God nay, souls yay, but still not entirely sure.
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex, does not matter as long it is with the right person.
People are inherently good Not sure
Destiny yay
Done drugs yay (only soft drugs)
Kissed in the rain nay, but want to.
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## Winterly

*Kinda new here, so*

_Personal_

*What do you preferred to be called? -* Never really appreciated my full name, so people usually call me Ginny.
*Any nicknames? -* Gin, for friends and generally the ones that are close to me ♥
*Male/Female/Trans? -* Female.

_Location_ 

*Where do you live? -* Italy, born and raised. It's not much, but it's home!
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? -* Probably London, I've been there twice and I'm really attached to it. No particular reason for that, I just really loved the city and its people.

_Age_

*How old are you? -* I'm 21 years old!
*Do you think you act your age? -* Nope, I'm much more mature than that - not something that I really like about me, but _oh well_ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

_Personal(ity)_

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? -* _INFJ_. It's been... probably a year now? The MBTI helped me out a lot, because I've always felt like the crazy one of the situation - never fully understood by the people around me and kind of alone in my own mind. Finding out that there are people like me was a _huge_ thing for me, and it made me realize that I'm not that weird after all and that I'm just... well, different. 
*What type do you usually test as? -* INFJ!
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? -* Favourite: ENFPs, INTJs, INFPs. Least favourite: Meh, I think every type is beautiful - I might have some issue with ESTJs, but I think that's probably due to personal experience. 

_Occupation_

*Employed or Unemployed? -* Unemployed.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major -* I'm currently studying Psychology, 2 year! 
*What is your dream job? -* Writer or Astrophysicist.

_About You_

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum -* I'm literally the _worst_ when it comes to the 'talking about myself' speech haha. I'm an introvert (like really, the game is strong there) and I love bad jokes. I'm a great fan of cats and I like the sound of rain - chocolate mugs, warm blanket, pearly clouded sky. Superheroes movies, TV shows and books. Ohh, _a lot_ of books! I'm a Potterhead and a Gryffinclaw, but also an appassionate LOTR lover. I've got tattoos and I plan on getting more - headphones are close friends of mine and long car trips are something that I love. I'm very fascinated by the cosmos and I could talk for _hours_ of how magnificent are planets and stars and everything related to space. I'm too much empathetic for my own good, and I'm a good listener (well, that's what I've been told).

Um, as for this forum I would say that I'm mostly interested in chatting with INFJs and other types. I love confrontation with other people, share ideas and stuff like that!

_Other_

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store? -* _PLUSHES_. YAS. 
*Do you collect anything? -* Um, nah.
*What are your phobias? -* Entomophobia & Arachnophobia.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool -* I've got a difficult relationship with food, but I _loooove_ pasta and I (unfortunately) have a sweet tooth!
*What are your top five pet peeves? -* Racism, homophobia, ignorance, prejudices & bullism.
*What would a perfect day be like for you? -* Sleep. Food. Music. Oh yes. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? -* I can do both!


_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_

*God and Souls -* Nay and yay. I'm not catholic, but I do believe in spiritual energies and souls. 
*The Death Penalty -* Nay.
*Premarital Sex* - Yay.
*People are inherently good -* Nay.
*Destiny -* Nay.
*Done drugs -* Nay.
*Kissed in the rain -* Nay.
*Re-reading a good book -* Yay.


----------



## orangie

*i like this kind of things im a little egocentric i know*

*Personal*

*Name: *Gwen
*Any nicknames:* not at all call me as you like
*Gender:* female
*Location: *i was born and i still live in naples, south italy.
*Age:* 20 even if i still think like a 10 yo sometimes don't judge me

*Personality*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* enfp and it's been a long
*What type do you usually test as? *enfp
*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* actually i don't know because i havent met all the 16 types in my life but i find myself more at ease around extroverts, except for my bff whos an introvert
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* im a 7w8 enneagram, the other test i dont know what it is and all of the other tests i took were not that serious

*Occupation *

*Employed or Unemployed?* unemployed, still at university
*What is your education?* ^^^^^^
*What is your dream job*? to become an illustrator or anything else art related (i'm studying so much i'd like some satisfactions)
*
About You *

I talk to much but whenever it comes to describing myself with words i become speechless, is this normal? Should i see a doctor? Anyway, let's start with saying that i like a lot of things and i am the kind of person who wants to try everything (it doesn't matter if i persevere or not okay) one day i wanted to be a writer so i started writing, another day i wanted to be a photographer so i started making some photos here and there (that was my worst aspiration ever, i was so bad at it), one day i wanted to be a singer (okay i recall, that was my *worst* aspiration ever... poor neighbors) and the list goes on but all of this babbling why? Just for letting you know that i *really* like a lot of things. I'm a dog person, i like comics, anime, mangas and tv shows, e_ven if i cant keep up because i tend to get bored after a little_... I like spring, summer and flowers, long walks and i feel soo sick when i'm alone for too long. 

*Other *

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* EVERY.SECTION. toy-store is amazing
*Do you collect anything?* i always start collecting a lot of things and then i always end up saying ''nahh, this doesn't excite me anymore'' but the only thing i'm still collecting is comics related merchandising (if that counts) and lately i'm getting addicted to semi precious stones
*What are your phobias?* i am terrified by darkness, but like really terrified, like screaming and crying in pain whenever i'm a dark place... and the ocean. brr.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool:* i just need three words to make me drool is not that hard: pizza, pasta (all the recipes included  ), chips
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Colors (expecially yellow, orange and red, i'm drooling), dogs dogs dogs, sunny and hot days (so i even have a proper excuse to eat a lot of icecreams), painting with my hands, such a great feeling
*What are your top five pet peeves?* injustice, racism and everything related, jumping to conclusions, people who force you into thinking something you don't and constantly. complaining. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* waking up early and then going outside where's a super hot and bright sun that makes you feel warm and hugged by a beautiful light. walking and walking for hours in the woods with your family/friends and your sweet little dog until your legs can't take no more and later then sit on the ground and enjoying the rest of the day. this. is. the. best. 
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* both, i am no racist i eat everything


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
*
God and Souls* maybay
*The Death Penalty* still dunnay
*Premarital Sex* yay
*People are inherently good* yay
*Destiny* yay
*Done drugs* nay
*Kissed in the rain* nay 
*Re-reading a good book* yay


----------



## Steadfast04

*Yo...*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Just call me Stead

* Male/Female/Trans? Machismo male haha (sort of)

Location - Where were you originally born? In the Philippines Where do you live today? Still in the Philippines 
Any interesting story behind that? No, nothing really extraordinary...yet.


Age - How old are you? I'm 19. Do you think you act your age? Yes, certainly. 
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. (well actually i preferred answering "yes" since i have no sense of humor ...aw.)




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm typed often as ISFJ, and I've been reading on personality theories like MBTI for >=2 years

* What type do you usually test as?
Actually , I was typed as INFJ during the late 2013s but since the early 2014s 'til now, it has been consistenly ISFJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I do well with any personality type, mainly because I don't really know how to distinguish other personality types... really...

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 

yeah i've taken other tests:

Hartman Color code: White

the personality test @ seemypersonality.com: BICAD (Balanced-Introverted-Conventional-Agreeable-Disciplined)



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Previously employed but currently unemployed.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
College student. I'm still trying to get my bachelor's degree in computer engineering
What is your dream job?
to be a computer engineer (focusing on hardware)
(actually, the term computer engineer itself is very broad and this can cover a lot of fields like IT, networking etc. I won't explain it here 'coz its kinda technical and will take up to much reading space. ) 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm introverted but not really a loner. I prefer to join with my fellow classmates than sit in a corner aloof. If I were to chose, well depending on the circumstances, I would rather go out than stay at home. I also like physical training, pratical martial arts (real self-defence not just for sport), reading informative or insightful stuff and dealing with computers and similar gadgets. 
Well, I've been interacting with several people and I have many friends, however there's this longing in me, this longing for a close friend. A friend I could really confide with because of similar interest and mind. Ever since I was young, I was searching for this "friend". It was when I stumbled upon MBTI that helped me describe personalities in a more definite way, though personality tests cannot really fully measure a person's personality, at least these tests act as a guide that could help me, as well as the other people, get the general picture of a person's preference, likes/dislikes --his/her overall personality, and when I found this forum where people publicly display their type, maybe, just maybe I could finally find that person, that "friend" I've been searching since I was young.
...



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the toy section
Do you collect anything? no
What are your phobias? ghosts, i really hate g-g-g-ghosts
Describe your favourite food until you drool. anything edible (except innards)
What would a perfect day be like for you? to be able to train, gain insights, help people out, be part of something beneficial
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? i'm omnivorous 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- Yay (i'm christian)
The Death Penalty - nay (i abhor crime and believe we ought to be tough against it but seeing/knowing criminals are killed is never a good sight)
Premarital Sex- nay (in a sense that sex is reduced as an act of mere physical pleasure and not it's real purpose ---which is love)
People are inherently good - yay (all people are capable of good and i believe this)
Destiny - nay (have faith but do your part)
Done drugs -nay (don't smoke, don't drink, no illegal drugs taken)
Kissed in the rain - nay (i'm single)
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## rosmord

Personal ~

* Name - Lorenzo, but call me rosmord
- Any nicknames? rosmord

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born?In sicily, Italy
Where do you live today? Switzerland
Any interesting story behind that? My parents travelled for work
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I want to go to argentina and travel all the america up to canada in a motorbike with friends. Because is cool.

Age - How old are you? 18 
Do you think you act your age? Only for serious things

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

If there isn't serious things around (like serious relationship issues, someone hurt feelings etc...) I act like a 12 years old boy, joking joking joking and don't give a fuck of the world :laughing:




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

The first time I did a mbti test I get ENFP and "what the fuck, it's me XD!" and my friend INTJ: "YES, IS YOU, FUCKING IDIOT"

and I became addicted to mbti theory and I did a lot of time again the test, one time when I was depressed and angry with the world I scored INTP XD (I'm not insulting intps, just a joke)

* What type do you usually test as? ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
I like a lot INFP/INFJ for the good deeply discussions, but also ESFP for a lot of fun and INTJ/INTP for science discussions, and I like ISFJ because they are so kind and lovable.
I hate types too closed mentally (ISTJ) or too aggressive/commander (ENTJ)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I scored I anll mbti tests ENFP, in the enneagram in the middle of 4 and 7, maybe it depends of my mood of the moment.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I am a student

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I'm in a high school at the moment.

What is your dream job? When I will grow up I want to be a pirate (or a viking)


About You ~

* So I born 18 years ago, the same day of my birthday (I'm so lucky!) and now I am 18 years old, I wasted 3 years of my life on sex, drug and rock and roll and only now I restart study and other beautiful things.

I'm Italian and maybe I will get some grammar errors, sorry for my bad english.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Peluche, strategy games, dixie, videogames...
Do you collect anything? Random books
What are your phobias? Aracnophobia, a bit of social anxiety (shyness)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. PIZZA with a lot of potato chips
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Love, love, love, is the reason of my life
What are your top five pet peeves? What the fuck is this, I don't understood, sorry
What would a perfect day be like for you? Wake up, fuck my girlfriend, kiss my girlfriend, good breakfast with good videogames or books, get around with friends and fuck around all the day ---> home, fuck my girl, cuddles ---> sleep ---> repeat
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I love meat but I think there is a excess of that and the world is ruined by this


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yes...In a different way...
The Death Penalty NO
Premarital Sex YES, but with respect
People are inherently good 

People are good, but are confused, mislead.

Destiny 50%?
Done drugs yes, marijuana, cocaina, tobacco, but now I stopped, I'm pure xD
Kissed in the rain No, but I must did
Re-reading a good book one time only


----------



## BraveOne

*Personal* ~


** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?* My name is Chloe, and I've only ever had one nickname. "Bunny," given to me by a friend (whom I no longer speak with much,) because my nose kind of twitches like that of a rabbit's, but it didn't last long (maybe she could tell it kind of hurt me a little).

** Male/Female/Trans.?* Female,/; born that way.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* I was born in California (U.S.A.) and still live here. When I was about 4-to-6 years old I lived in Oregon but then moved back here because of my dad's job. If I could live anywhere it would be somewhere freezing cold and where it always snows. Maybe by a lake with tons of pine trees and my own log-cabin would be nice. ^-^

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 15, born February 20th, 2001. I'd say I act more like a senior citizen at some points, liking to take things slow and having great appreciation for the small things and all, but when someone really gets to know me or I'm just in a goofy mood I tend to act very childish or competitive. Unfortunately, I very rarely feel up-beat nowadays, and usually like to be left alone.




*Personal(ity)* ~


** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INFP, and have been interested in the concept of Personality-Types since some time last year.

** What type do you usually test as?* I used to test as an INFJ, but I haven't tried in a while.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I can't really say I have a favorite or least favorite, mainly because I don't want to single anyone out (and I don't really know that much on everyone else's types).

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I've taken the Enneargram test once, but didn't understand how the results were measured so I can't/couldn't (?) (grammar rules ) tell you my exact result. [I've] n/Never heard of Big 5/SLOAN before.




*Occupation* ~


** Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed, ftw.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I have yet to graduate high school,/; I'm still in my f/Freshman y/Year as of right now.

*What is your dream job?* Shinobi of the Leaf Village, of course!  :ninja:




*About You* ~


** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* First of I'd like to apologize for almost reading, "what you hope to get out of this forum," as, "when you hope to get out of this forum,". xP Anyways, I came to this forum and observed what the members were like for a while, browsing threads here and there, and it seemed like a cool place. I've been on 3-4 separate forums thus far, committing pretty much my daily life to just going through old posts and trying to fix problems among/amongst members. Ever since I left my last forum-setting I've been needing a new one, and I find several benefits in being devoted to one (such as social interaction, which, to be honest, I need a bit more of, my grammar skills improve dramatically, and I feel like I'm part of a community/I belong). ((Sorry my paragraph isn't indented. :/))




*Other* ~


*What is your favorite section at the toy-store?* Remote control helicopters. I just love those things to death (good thing they aren't alive).
*Do you collect anything?* I don't know why but I've gotten the sudden urge to just collect bottle-caps recently... They just interest me.
*What are your phobias?* Failing to protect those I care about.
*Describe your favorite food until you drool.* I don't really have one... ^-^'
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Watching Naruto (Anime series, I _might_ try the Manga,) watching a movie that really intrigues me (fantasy/other world/knights, kingdoms, dragons/adventure/etc. ,) or being with someone I'm in love with (which is never).
*What are your top five pet peeves?* As odd as it seems, I can't really come up with any at the moment...
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Knowing that everyone was safe.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* The only foods I don't like are extremely sugary (not a lot of sugar/some sugar is fine,) pickles, hot foods (I would probably die quite literally,) seafood, or onions. I also don't really like beef.



*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*


*God and Souls* Yay. I'm Christian.
*The Death Penalty* Nyay...? Depends; there are so many different situations out there, and it's hard to put them all into words.
*Premarital Sex* Nay! D:<
*People are inherently good* Yay! Some people just mess up. A LOT. So much to the point where they feel they can't forgive themselves or cannot be forgiven, so they continue with their hideous ways... If they just knew they had the chance to change, maybe things would be better.
*Destiny* Yay.
*Done drugs* NAY. T-T"
*Kissed in the rain* Nay.
*Re-reading a good book* Sure.


----------



## trey4l

Trey Pearce 
Male
ENTJ 
Been studying MBTI for 3 years now. 
18 years old. 
I don't dislike any personalities. 
But I love being around ENTJ's, INTJ's, INTP's, and INFP's. 
Unemployed. 
I hope to get a better sense eif community in mbti, as well as expanded knowledge, and possibly even to grow youtube channel. Username right here btw: trey4L 
I am a perfectionist. I am a graphic designer, I am a hard worker and I love the color blue. Also I'm a 3w4 so, sp, sx


----------



## leictreon

*Personal ~*

*** *Name*
Real name is a secret, so just leictreon or leic.
*- Any nicknames? *
leictreon again

** Male/Female/Trans? *
Male

*Location *
Eastern Venezuela
*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *
Southern Chile or Northern Canada

*Age *
21 in two weeks, I'm still mentally 9 I think.



*Personal(ity) ~*

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
Apparently it's INFP and I've been months into this. I'm not 100% sure but I have settled with it.

*** *What type do you usually test as?*
INFP, althought I've typed as INTP, ISFP, ISFJ, INFJ, INTJ and ISTP too.

*** *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favorite: Any NF, really :'D. I don't have a "least favorite"... I just hate assholes which can be of any type INCLUDING idealists.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram 4w5, SLOAN I usually get RLUEI or RLUAI.


*Occupation ~*

*** *Employed or Unemployed?*
Studying

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Systems engineering. I hate it.

*What is your dream job?*
Writing opinion/criticism articles on society, writing in general. Anything flexible where I don't have to be in the spotlight but I don't have to do a structured routine. Maybe counseling too, I like counseling.


*About You ~*

*** *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Well... I'm bad with this, sorry. I'm a socially awkward, mood swinging dude with switching interests (right now it just happens to be MBTI, even if it is almost like a horoscope). I actually like the community in here, beyond the whole MBTI thing and it would be nice to meet some great people here. I'm really shy, so most of the time I can come off as awkward. Sadly, I'm depressed too and I have anxiety, sometimes even online...


*Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Eh... I've not been in a toy store for ten years at least...

*Do you collect anything?*
Nope

*What are your phobias?*
People. And the ocean. And BUGS.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Fish, pizza, anything sweet.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Eh...

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Loud noises, shallowness, disregard for feelings, people talking to me ... and the words "pet peeve"

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
Lots of travel with a special someone, with meaningful talk and cuddles <3 :blushed:

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Meat. I might be INFP but I'm determinated to break the "INFPs are vegans" stereotype!

*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*
Yay, a little

*The Death Penalty*
Depends

*Premarital Sex*
If you love the person and they love you, yay.

*People are inherently good*
Nay

*Destiny*
Nay

*Done drugs*
Nay

*Kissed in the rain*
CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESYYYYYYYYYYYYYY (nay)

*Re-reading a good book*
Yay!​


----------



## optycal

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*Charity Becker, but almost everyone I know calls me Opty or Optycal. I typically only use my given name for my books.*


* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I live in Washington--the one on the west coast, not DC. However, I was born on the island of Guam to US Navy parents.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Berlin, Germany! I was flown out there recently to do some writing for a video game company, and I fell in love with that city and all those wonderful people. I would love to go back and spend more time talking with everyone and exploring.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 40, but I definitely don't feel 40. I'm told I look to be closer to late 20s and early 30s, though I would say I look closer to mid-30s. I still get carded on the rare occasion I buy alcohol! I don't really know how a 40-year-old woman is supposed to behave, so I don't know if I "act my age" or not.
*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFP. My best friend recently introduced me to this stuff, so only a few months. It's fascinating, and it's answered a lot of questions about why people act the way they do.*


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I think people are pretty neat, in general. While it's fun to "type" them and see how close they come to the listed traits, I don't use it as a way to judge whether I'm going to like someone or not. I let their unique personality decide that <3
*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*I work at home. Published author and professional editor, and I also do art commissions and play several instruments in bands (when I have time.)*


What is your dream job?
*Author... exactly what I'm doing!*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*It's hard to talk about myself--I'm not really used to that, but I'll try. I'm a squishy, feely, sensitive person who tries to put the needs of others before myself. But if you threaten me or my family, be warned: I'm a deadeye shot with a bow or rifle, and I'm not afraid to put holes in you. Come to me as a friend though, and I will feed you, clothe you, entertain you, and make you feel loved. I'm here to learn about people and myself, and learn how others think.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Video games*
Do you collect anything?
*Love notes from my kids, books, pretty things from nature, pens*
What are your phobias?
*Clowns and heights*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Food in general! I'm not picky. I want to try it all!*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*I don't know what jollies are... but it sounds dirty! lol*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*dishonesty, pride, bad hygiene, cruelty, no sense of humor*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Wake up at 1 pm, hang out with my loved ones and pets, eat something tasty for "breakfast", spend the rest of daylight hours in my garden, and then spend the rest of the night working on a new book or painting.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*MORE MEAT PLEASE! Though I do really love veggies, too*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay and yay*
The Death Penalty *yay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *yay*
Destiny *nay*
Done drugs *yay*
Kissed in the rain *yay*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## steelnerve

Personal ~

* Name -Chirag Kewalramani 
- I would go with my initials, CK

* Male

Location: I was born in Dubai in the year 1993. I moved to India with my parents once my father earned enough to start up his own business here.

Age - I'm 22. I act like a 17 year old most times. Having no consideration for what people around me think. I believe that my upbringing was strong enough to take care of the basics, the subtle parts should come from within, ultimately coloring the outlines, hence adding identity to it.



Personal(ity) ~
Its a INFP... I took this test twice, once before joining the forum and once a few years ago while reading some book by Carlos Xuma.

The Myers Briggs indicator test is the only type of test I've taken so far.

I can't really differentiate that well, my primary instinct lies around making a good conversation.





Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I am assisting my father in his business. Situations and my lack of knowledge and experience calls for me to look for a job. 

I studied a year in a design institute to pursue automobile designing. I left the course without completing it.
I have now completed my Commerce graduation after having flunked a year once.
Now, I wish to pursue a degree in Psychology and hopefully I will also complete my Masters in the same field.

What is your dream job?
Start up a customs shop that has a night club in it!


About You ~

I am an idiot that thinks that most problems of life can be solved by the right kind of company. Total nutters can also be improvised enough to contribute to the society. Although I am comfortable in my own little bubble of solitude, it never hurts to co-exist, right?



Other ~
I had a really weird kind of life. I haven't achieved much, lost at the gambles of love and friendship, deserted some, got deserted by some... but I think that this forum seems to be the place here I can condition that thinking and that behavior again. I saw a few threads here. The details were vivid enough to visualize most of it. And so were the responses. 'What could have been done, what should be done an what do you want to do hold the same importance here.'

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I preferred matchbox cars.
Do you collect anything? 
I have a collection of motorcycle parts.
What are your phobias?
I get afraid of spiders very much at times. Specially the ones with long, thin legs.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Middle eastern. Hummus and french fries are a great treat. No useless cutlery, tastes great, is healthy, and I make it pretty well!
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
A bike ride always cheers me up. At times, I just take an espresso in a closed room with an electronic cigarette and a pair of headphones.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Isn't five too many ?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
A bike ride started before sunrise, followed by a bit of solitude at a really large open space. Once that fuels me up, I will go meet somebody in the evening to discuss our lives.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- I am an atheist by nature, but religion is a strong driving force.
The Death Penalty- Some choose it for themselves. Some are forcefully given it.
Premarital Sex- It's fine as long as you are ready for the implications.
People are inherently good- Most are, but the stimuli changes it...
Destiny- Its all the factors beyond our control. With time, we assume control on some parts of it, we lose on some of it.
Done drugs- I smoke pot sometimes. I have a nicotine and a caffeine addiction.
Kissed in the rain- I want to, it will be great!
Re-reading a good book- Why shouldn't we ?


----------



## HSapiens

Personal ~

* Name - Matt

* Male

Location - I was born in the UK and have lived there all my life
- If I could go anywhere in the world right now it would probably be Italy. Mostly because I've only been once and there is so much more I want to see there like the renaissance and Roman art and architecture, and the lakes and mountains in the north.

Age - 29. Generally most of my friends still act like teenagers when we get together but I like to think I'm more mature.




Personal(ity) ~

* MBTI type is INTP. I have known this for about 5 years but only in the last year or two have I really began to get interested in the personality theories and typology derived from Carl Jung's work. It is particularly helpful at work.

* I test mostly as an INTP, sometimes INFP, rarely INTJ

*Those types I like most to be around are xSTP's and INxx's. Sometimes I struggle with extraverted thinking types in a work environment. Usually I have the attitude that there are potentially strong and weak elements to all types, and one should play to their strengths.

I've taken socionics which usually tests LII, sometimes ILI. Also enneagram which is usually 5w4 and 9.



Occupation ~

Employed in civil engineering / construction line of work

I studied civil engineering at university, can't say I enjoyed the course that much! 

I always wanted to write music and play guitar in band. Now I'd say I wouldn't mind being a writer, studying some remote part of the world or perhaps researching some obscure spiritual/philosophical tradition. Or just being self sufficient and living of the land is appealing to me.


About You ~

I'm usually a solitary person and like to be alone doing my own thing most of the time. I move around a lot with work living a kind of semi-nomadic existence, which kind of suits me, but I'd like to find something more stable and a bit less hectic to do. I'd say I'm a very open minded person and will generally try most things, or go most places. My tastes you could say are eclectic; I struggle to stay interested in anything long enough to get truly expert in it. I tend to just dabble then move on. Somewhat typical of an INTP my primary interest in life is a kind of truth quest or a quest for a satisfying understanding of all things, everything else is kind of secondary in its support of this. To this end I spend a lot of time alone reading and thinking. Though at heart I am a caring person and value highly the intimacy of a close family. Sometimes I can be overly idealistic in this regard.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Any toy you have to build
Do you collect anything? guitars and books
What are your phobias? Well, I hate public speaking but probably not a phobia.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Gourmet burgers, pizza, my mother's roast dinner. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Music, meditation, a bit of exercise here and there
What are your top five pet peeves? In no particular order: dishonesty, Pig-headedness, arrogance and self-importance, small talk and social fluff, rudeness.
What would a perfect day be like for you? lie in, meditate, eat, go for a walk in the hills or a game of golf, read book, music concert, eat out, have a beer with mates, have a deep philosophical discussion, read some more, have a revelatory insight, browse youtube for a bit, sex, sleep, have a lucid dream where I talk with Plato and the Buddha.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty- Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - hmmm
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Yay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## Dream Walker

Personal ~

* Name - Isn't this for the username?
- Any nicknames?
Above, or I guess I would mind world leader, wise sage, or crazy lady, as long as you recognize the grace that is me then who cares. 

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Female, good thing cause I write off some of zanny things I do. Men my might overall have more money then women in modern world, but we simply have so much more freedom. 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Born on earth, but later found my way back to the home of my people, the internet . Thinking of applying for early citizenship on the moon if TPP is successfully. Then again, doesn't the INTP apocalypse story end up in transcendence, yep let me just go that route,but unfortunately I secretly love humanity, and it's people, so I wouldn't mind leading or supporting the rebellion with INTJ soul mate. The exception is if I find a match with ENTJ warlord in the coming days, then I guess I will help him repress the rebellion. 


Age - Most people see me at least 10 or 20 years above age(weeps it's compliment when it's that far of age gap), which is surprising if you read the above. I am aware of my self enough to say that I give off a strong brilliance of intellectual wisdom. Not actually sure, why but I am often mistaken as faculty might be bags under my eyes or the way I dress compare to my actual age, but the fact is I am aware enough of myself to half-jokingly say that people perceptive as a wise sage in short and long term relationships. 

How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

Security risk to answer such question, and I feeling paranoid enough right not to tell you. While I often mistake as being middle age, I see myself as a seven year old.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Too long, the interest and real life applications have helped me over the years. 


* What type do you usually test as?
I believe I have always been INTP, but early in life they tagged me as INFJ but at last this isn't me. Not long after, I fooled myself into thinking I was INTJ, which might have something to do with having ESTJ mother ( who I love). Now I come to realize and accept my true self as closer to INTP.


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

The correct answer to this question would be love and peace with everyone, but fact is I was fortunate enough to grow along side my NT brethon who I love. Thanks to stereotypical environment where are numbers are numerous and not a rarity. 

ESTJ and the other Sentinels, we just haven't really clicked in life (you annoy me). I would rather be around artisans or diplomats. It's not you it's me.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram
Your main type is Type 5
Your variant stacking is sp/sx/so
Your level of health is very high

Global 5: sloan SCOEI; sloan+ ScoE|I|; primary Inquisitive; S(70%)C(56%)O(64%)E(78%)I(90%) 


Occupation ~

Wise Sage, but there's it's never been that title per say, but I like to think that's what what I do.

Dream Job
A) Writer - because saying I want to be god would be narcissistic, and this is close enough to it without using the word.
B) Muse - In the next life let me not be tangible existent, but something more mythical that inspires people
C) ND, OD, or MD- I have a natural affinity towards solving biological systems 

The real one - Let me just finish up getting the credentials and retire be someone who inspires and teaches people how to great aka dreamy geeky professor

About You ~

I am starry-eye stray from humanity who enjoys living living in the realm of possibilities, conjured up by delusions or perceptive illusions of another reality. On that note, I tend to be spark of life in room with honest and naive love for all that humanity, and life it's self. Although, I don't really like to be around people which puts in the awkward category of being extrovert who gets energy from introversion. (Humans stuck the life out me...*pets cats).

While people would never call me scatter brained, but neither would they would say I am very serious intellectual. I give more soothing crackling fireplace that calmly lights up their life. I would say that when I smile then the world smiles back at me which is ironic, because I wish to run away from humanity and consoling them. 

Leadership

I don't trust people to do it right, so I usually take charge if there is no other sensible strategist in the nearby area. I tend to lead more like a messiah, as I see nearly impossible vision, which comes with a seemly sound plan. - and you thought INTJ's would destroyed the world.

Relationships - (disclaimer- idealistic statements)

The NF seem to openly declare there love for me, but I am INTP... I need to take things really slow. It's never really worked, simply, because you want to cuddle and I want to go snowboarding. I don't give you enough emotional support, so I just wait for you to get past my phase and then we can just be friends. 

The artisans- these people simply think that I am one of them. So we always been like brothers and sisters. 

ENTJ - I used to hate these type of people, now I am simply charmed. These people are forceful with their will, yet still consider of other alternatives. I like that you gets things done faster then I could ever dream about while still be mindful of my thoughts while I expand yours. So I like that you listen to me. I wouldn't mind considering us a match


I highly attracted to INTJ (thought I was one), as I am comforted by what others would find as cold. In addition, we wouldn't bore each other, while at least on paper we can have intellectual debates which helps us grow as individuals.Best part we can do a lot of inside things together, like figure out how to efficiently and effectively take over world. 


TLR I am brilliant, imaginative, warm, relaxed, and hiding on my moon palace away from those who wish to steal my moon magic. 

Quirks - I talk to much 
Charm - rational purity

Other ~


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? -
- that unnecessary 5000 dollar computer that makes you think the world would be at your knees
- Those unnecessary usb toys which are total dorky gimmicks.
-

Do you collect anything? 
- Pokemon (I like cute things)
- Books ( I own more then I could possibly read in normal lifetime )


What are your phobias? 
- Dust - the trouble it brings should scary you too, but it makes books smell good over time
- People ... kidding... or maybe not.


Describe your favorite food until you drool.
- Sweet spicy peppered chicken that fresh out of oven
- In general spicy or Mexican food

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
* alchemy - I have no idea why, 

* Natural medicine - How the herbs, and other elements nature restore and revive the body.

* Helping people - I going to dub this up to a higher calling that I often try to run way from.

The above makes seem like witch doctor O.O

* Tech Conferences - all these mad scientists in one place for the ... good of humanity. 

* Art shows - seeing a visual conceptions of someone else perception is quite a heart beating experience

* E-Sport Parties - only parties which I thought was exciting and guilty-pleasurable experience compared to the usual social training feeling which I get from others. 

All sort of books - in another life, I would of simply been a monk (nuns helped people right so let me be male?) or scholar that help the great kings fall to their ruin.



What are your top five pet peeves?
Lying to me which is worst then behavior itself that caused the life.
Chalk - Just the thought of touching it bothers me
Idiots - people who don't think critically
leaders - who aren't rational or intuitive 

What would a perfect day be like for you?
The day I transcend to the internet  

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? 
Depends on the day of the month, one can't 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - more interesting to think yay
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Why not, but not yet
People are inherently good - Yes, but ask me tomorrow and it might be no
Destiny - Yes, even though I want to say no
Done drugs - must protect the mind, so no
Kissed in the rain - Don't understand the concept, snow globe moment is more my thing.
Re-reading a good book - Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SonOfPandora

Personal

Name: Its Unique
Any nicknames: Nope
Gender: Male
Location: I was born in the UK and still live here
Age: 17. I know, I'm young

Personality

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP. Been reading it a few months now, and it really interests me
What type do you usually test as? ENFP
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Not sure yet, still learning
Occupation 

Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed
What is your education? A-Level (College)
What is your dream job? Interior Designer

About You 

Ok, so I know I'm not as old as most people on here but I really want to get to know more about personality types and meet new people. Hopefully make some new friends which I can learn about and get advice from.


----------



## stephcyy

* *Name*
Steph (that'll do)

* *Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location* - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Born & live in Malaysia. It's like Canada neighbor to US, like Malaysia to Singapore. Lots lots of mix race here. Food is awesome!

Hmmm... can never make up my mind where I wanna go although I wanna go everywhere.


*Age* - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
28, yet I get mistaken for 16-22. Can never place what age I resemble.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP. Been reading and got hooked for half a year I guess...


* What type do you usually test as?
INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
No one at the moment. More observation needed before I can answer this.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Haven't done it yet. Lazy to do it now.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Interior Design. But I've worked as a Photographer after graduation.

What is your dream job?
ASTRONAUT!!! Hahahahha! That's a dream, I don't want it to be a job LOL 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Don't know where to start. Too much to say, too little said.


----------



## xiopaotru

*Personal ~* 

* *Name* - Xiomara
- Any nicknames? Xio, Xiomy, Z, whatever is easiest to remember. Don't call me X though. 

** Female*

*Location* 
Where were you originally born? New Jersey, U.S.
Where do you live today? New Jersey
Any interesting story behind that? I've actually moved around and lived in many different states but somehow ended up back in the same county I grew up in.
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Oh God, how am I supposed to choose just one place? At the present moment, probably Brazil. I've been looking into a volunteering program over there and fell in love with the country and culture. I speak Spanish so it would be enough to get by and easy to learn Portuguese. 

*Age* 
How old are you? *20*
Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I guess* it really depends on the day. Sometimes I'm great at adulting and responsibly getting through everything I need to do, and other days I hibernate and diligently ignore everything important while I binge watch tv shows on Netflix. People say I look 15-16 though.




*Personal(ity) ~*

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP*, I've been studying MBTI for about a year now.

* What type do you usually test as? Always INFP, I've never gotten a different result. Too angsty for anything else!

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Honestly, I've only met a handful of the personality types in real life but I just find all people so intriguing. I haven't had serious problems with any so far. My two best friends/soul sisters are ENFP and INFJ, and my brother is an INTP (I'm very close with him) so I guess they would be my favorites.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *Enneagram* 4w5. *Temperament* Melancholic Phlegmatic.



*Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed? A few part time jobs - barista, cashier at a restaurant, and occasional babysitting.

What is your education? Full time student at my community college. It's my third year. A lot of things keep coming up that have slowed the process down a bit but I'm not in a rush. I'm a music major and hoping to pursue music therapy when I transfer to a four year school. I might minor in creative writing or journalism, but I'll decide that when the time comes.

What is your dream job? I have a few, but my dream jobs growing up were to be a travel journalist/novelist or a professional singer.


*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. 
I'll try to keep it simple. I'm sensitive, emotional, and an overall squishy person. I love music, writing, reading, and anything that lets my imagination run wild. However, there is a nerve that gets hit and will set me off. Right now, I just want to enjoy life to the fullest. I want to explore, travel, create, inspire, etc. I hope to learn about the minds and worlds of over people on this forum and maybe even gain some friends. 



*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Brain games
Do you collect anything? Just a box of old notes from my friends
What are your phobias? Clowns
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Mac and cheese. Cheese. Any cheese. Pizza. Velveeta. All the CHEESE. But mostly mac and cheese! Oh and also cookies. Cookies are life.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Concerts, when my favorite bands release new albums, getting to the best part of the book, heart to hearts with people I love, hugs, finding single lines in book and songs that are just perfectly worded, the list goes on!
What are your top five pet peeves? People that are close-minded, arrogance, intolerance, inauthenticity/superficiality, greediness.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Eat, sleep, play music, write, eat, sleep, hibernate, eat. Breakfast foods and mac and cheese all day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I tried the vegetarian thing but if we're being realistic I can't afford that kind of lifestyle. It's those videos that get me man. Those poor animals. It breaks my heart that my country treats animals like that.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls *Yay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay, but only if they are truly in love.*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Yay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Always*

This is just scratching the surface I guess. Thanks for welcoming me, I can't wait to be a part of this community!


----------



## Magixxar

Personal ~

* Name

Call me Jam.
- Any nicknames?
Magixxar

* Male/Female/Trans?
Male

Location
Iran "Looks down in shame"
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Japan

Age
27, November 19th, 1988


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Definitely INFP - And I totally agree with it. I found about it only yesterday

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I think anyone having INF is my fav, and I think anyone other than that may not be really interesting to me, maybe because I'm an extreme INFP.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Never taken


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Freelanc

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
English Translation. Graduated!

What is your dream job?
Video Game design/Making (Which I am doing it partially)


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I usually can't find anybody with a mindset as mine around me, the quests to find those people or trying to bring that kind of feelings out of them have always failed and broken me to some extreme degree of isolation. Joining this site is another one of those painful quests to find those people who I can ONLY relate to.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The toys with lots of different parts to build something with them like LEGO but not quite like it. I mean the parts with lots of different delicate shapes that can trigger imagination, or toys that could be broken down to extract such parts out of them like cars and toy guns.

Do you collect anything?
very good Films video games and all the good albums and maybe other things as well

What are your phobias?
People, environment, mistakes, HEIGHT, closed spaces, Darkness :|, Girls (mostly the ones that I have some, however tiny, feelings for them), and definitely some other phobias.

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
Fish, Spaghetti, and some cultural foods you may not know

Some of the things that give you jollies?
Mostly Video Games, movies and music, sincere talk with people who understand me and even the uncommon topics that I bring up

What are your top five pet peeves?
LIES, Lack of depth, being ignored, childish games and argues, Being taken lightly (Because I mean every word I say)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Days that I'm designing/modding games and specially those days that I wake up and a brand new Idea crosses my mind (usually coming from sleep dreams)

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat and Veg both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
Nay, but not totally

The Death Penalty
Nay

Premarital Sex
Yay

People are inherently good
Yay but Not in all cases

Destiny
Nay

Done drugs
Nay

Kissed in the rain
Nay

Re-reading a good book
Yay


----------



## ducksrain

*Personal ~*

_** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*_ Sarah 
*- Any nicknames?* Not many nicknames apparent for mine!

** Male/Female/Trans?* Female

*Location -* 
*Where were you originally born?* Cleveland, OH
*Where do you live today?* Suburbs of Philadelphia, PA USA
*Any interesting story behind that?* Not really exciting... I settled here during and after college and getting married. 
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* If I didn't have to worry about the boys and it was just me or me and my husband I would go to a LOT of places! Top countries are: England, Ireland, Egypt, Israel, Germany, France, Poland, Italy, Greece, Japan, Morocco, and Russia. These are countries that have some kind of meaning for me or my family, or I've always wanted to see somewhere located within the country. Top places in USA: NYC- specifically the art museums!, San Francisco, Grand Canyon and nearby national parks, Savanna, Seattle and nearby national parks, Montana. Some places I've been before and loved and some I've seen pictures and want to go! 

*Age -* 
*How old are you?* 36
*Do you think you act your age?* Not really... 
*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.* Sometimes I act younger and sometimes I act older. I had some stuff going on in my family growing up where I always felt like the odd one. I saw a quote on Pinterest about INFJs being an old soul and child in the same body and that is so much like how I feel! I can be very silly with my two boys and can feel older than my parents at times. It really just depends!

*Personal(ity) ~*
** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INFJ I've been reading on and off about it for 10 or so years. But I have not been well for a good part of that and felt foggy brained so it hasn't been until I've been feeling better recently that I've been able to really see all the connections with me and other people, and between us and our types. It's like looking up at the stars in a city then moving to the country and seeing a trillion more stars! 
** What type do you usually test as?* I flip flopped in my 20s between testing as INFP and INFJ, but I've been testing as INFJ for the last six years or so. I think there's a good reason for the flip and flop but it's a bit long so if you want to know just ask.  I'm an open book to anyone genuinely interested. 
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* I tend to gravitate to INFJs, INFPs, and ENFPs, but I like anyone that is interesting and open to talking about deeper topics without arguing (it tires me out and I have little energy to begin with- Fibromyalgia and fatigue, remember).  
I can't say there's a particular type as yet that I like least as I haven't thought through the types for the people that tend to annoy me. But the ones that do are those that only want to chitchat (I hate it with a _passion_), those that only want to argue and are completely unwilling to entertain other viewpoints because they are certain they are right, and people that are dismissive of my thoughts, ideas, and/or feelings. All of these tend to make me withdraw and not want to talk to the people around me or leave at the earliest opportunity. :-/ 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram- I was Type 2, with Type 4 and 9 (I think?) being tied with one less than the 2. I don't remember numbers easily. :-/
Socionics- EII
Big Five- I'm not sure what the best way is to write it: Highly open to Experience, Low in Conscientiousness, Low in Extroversion, High in Agreeableness, Moderate in Neuroticism. 

*Occupation ~*
** Employed or Unemployed?* Stay at home mom, also Ambassador with Plexus Worldwide.
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* Well, this is a list... Associates in Art Education, two certificates in Biblical Studies, Bachelors in Biblical Studies (kind of the catch all at the school I went to as I wanted to take everything I had an interest in), Masters in Counseling.  If I hadn't developed Fibro I would have likely done more schooling. 
*What is your dream job?* Ehhh... I dislike this kind of question because I don't really know and never have been able to pick one top favorite. I would love to be certified in MBTI and help people with their lives and relationships using it. I would also love working at a bookstore or library. There are other nebulous and probably unlikely things floating in my head. I'm probably leaning to the first at the moment. 

*About You ~*
* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm married to an awesome man and have the two most adorable boys on the planet! (No, seriously, they are!) I'm fairly introverted even for INFJ, and have two very extroverted guys in the house (ESTJ and ESFP)... we aren't sure about the 14 month old... yet. I have fibromyalgia, so that radically decreases my capacity for stress and interacting with people. I looooooooove reading! And anything creative! Photography, Graphic design, coloring, drawing, painting, scrapbooking... and reading! 
If I had to put all of me in one sentence I think I would say this:
I'm a creative, quirky, imaginative woman who loves God, my husband, my two boys, my family, and my friends; and despite having fibromyalgia, I try my hardest to help people around me grow as people and in their relationships. 
What I hope to get out of this forum- just meet other people that have interest in personality types and seeing what some opinions are on areas I'm intrigued by. 

*Other ~*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* puzzles and games, anything fantasy related
*Do you collect anything?* figurines of angels and fairies, Nene Thomas puzzles- she's my favorite artist atm!
*What are your phobias?* Anything involving the people I love getting hurt or leaving are the strongest. Crowds. Spiders. 
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Chicken Tikka Masala with fresh naan! It's so delicious just thinking about it makes me want some! I love the spices and flavor!  I could eat it just about any time. 
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* My husband and boys all have great senses of humor and make me laugh often.  Anything absurd or silly. The show Psych makes me laugh often when I watch it!  
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Cruel people. Hypocritical people. Judgmental people. Insensitive people. Overly controlled and uptight people. 
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Equal amounts of spending time with my husband and boys, spending time alone reading and doing puzzles, sometimes creating something, and time with long conversations with some of my favorite people!
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I will eat vegetarian as long as it isn't tofu. I don't have to have meat every day as long as I have protein of some kind. Unless it's Chicken Tikka Masala, in which case the meat is a must!
*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?* (I seriously have a hard time with absolutes)
*God and Souls-* Yes and yes
*The Death Penalty-* There are some people that just don't deserve to live they have just done too many awful things. But I would want to make sure they were actually guilty. It shouldn't be done with a whim but for very specific crimes. 
*Premarital Sex-* I don't judge people who do, but I didn't and don't. For me it's all or nothing. I have to have the commitment before anything else. 
*People are inherently good-* We have the capacity for good, and the capacity for evil. It's our choices that decide who we are. 
*Destiny-* If destiny includes God has a plan and incorporates our choices in his plan, then I can say yes. I don't think I can say destiny in any nebulous sense. 
*Done drugs-* No. I've always been very self aware and self controlled in that sense. I knew it wouldn't have gone well. I could see the road I would travel if I did and it wasn't a good one. :-/ I'm glad I didn't choose to do them! 
*Kissed in the rain-* I think so!
*Re-reading a good book-* All the time! I have read most of my double stacked ceiling high bookcase at least once, 3/4 I read at least twice, and probably at least shelf full of ones I reread every year!


----------



## AlXXlA

Hey threre ,call me Axx otherwise it could happen i dont know you are talking to me 

I am a female , 33 yo. german.Have two children age 3 and 6 .

Used to lived in Hamburg but settled ,for now ,in the rural corner .

Someday i go to Thailand because my mother is a thai and i was never there.The whole World would be my favorite place to visit.

with 33 do you can act your age ? others have a house and got married.thats not for me .i optimize forever because:

INTP think much ,do less ..its a curse i am trying to break.( Help !! )

March 2016 was it when i stumbled over some test that has a so akkurate result that i was instantly hooked and questioning myself.
So i read and come to the conclusion : i have to optimize myself for better living. WHAT.A.SURPRISE! INTP.

Employed as an officeadministrator..my dreamjob would be in a big quality bookseller  in some city.Iam used to it and love it.

A brief § or two?hmm

Took the MB-test .often .Always a INTP.Or ILI or 1 or 5 or 8 at that Enneagram.Feel like a literally INTP - F .sucks.
I hope i can make some connections to write or talk like it spills and i will be understand.


----------



## CosetteF

*PERSONAL*

*Name*: Ellen

*Gender*: Female

LOCATION

*Present*: NYC!
*
If I could go anywhere right now*: Edinburgh, I could use some rainy city streets to go with my mood. 

*Age*: 25, though I feel much older because I'm desperately behind my peers.

Personality

*MBTI*: INFP. I've taken the MBTI once a month for about two years and never gotten anything else. 

*What type do you usually test as?* INFP.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Oh, hmm. Most of my other friends don't know their type, and I wouldn't ask someone I wasn't friends with, so I don't really know. I like to think I could see the good in every type.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*
I always get a different result on the Ennegram. My SLOAN type is RLUAI.
OCCUPATION

*Employed or Unemployed*? Unemployed, but trying hard to change that. I do tutor to make money while I search.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major*. MA in English Literature. Real useful as you can see from the above haha.

*What is your dream job?* Author. 

*ABOUT YOU*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*

I'm feeling pretty disconnected from myself and empty at the moment, so I was hoping maybe connecting with people who are similar to me to maybe help me feel connected to myself again. I think even just reading and thinking about other people's conceptions of their self and identity could help me reconnect with myself a little. I also just enjoy talking about interpersonal relationships and personality theory. I find both very fascinating.

*OTHER*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store*? Oh goodness, I don't go into toy stores very often. Probably the storybook section, if they have one.

*Do you collect anything*? Ah, I collect all the playbills of shows I've seen and ticket stubs of films that moved me. I used to collect shampoo bottles that were unique, but my apartment is too small right now.

*What are your phobias*? Heights, rejection, failure, and I think that's it. 

*Some of the things that you give you jollies*? Watching TV and film, reading, writing, comics, dressing up, long walks, long conversations with my friends, daydreaming on hours for end, and analyzing fictional characters.

*What are your top five pet peeves*? Arguing with my friends and family; being talked over or ignored; lots of loud noises and bright lights; the smell of charcoal; and people correcting someone's grammar in casual conversations.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I've been a vegetarian for 9 years now.

*OTHER II*

*God and Souls - *Yes and yes, though not in a way that aligns with any religion, really.

*The Death Penalty -* No.

*Premarital Sex -* If you want, everyone should do what makes them comfortable. I'm actually less sure about marriage haha.

*People are inherently good -* I used to, but I'm not as sure lately. I, at least, am not.

*Destiny -* Ah, I'm not sure at all.

*Done drugs -* Oh, nothing at all. I'm really boring.

*Kissed in the rain - * I've never been kissed at all.

*Re-reading a good book -* Oh yes, there's little in the world i like more.


----------



## SpaceNacho

Personal ~

*spacenacho* :saturn:


Female

Location - 
Born in Utah, grew up moving around the Western United States. Currently living in Los Angeles, CA


- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
I would go back to The Netherlands immediately. It's gorgeous, quiet, clean, the food is amazing and the people are real. I love it.

Age - 
29. I've always felt older than people my own age and I usually get along best with people older than me


Personal(ity) ~

*INFJ* and I have been studying MBTI for 4 years. 

My favourite/least favourite to be around? 
Can I go nuts with this question? I can't answer simply because almost everyone can be cool and anyone can be a pain. But I was with an ESTP for a long time and it wasn't an experience I'd be willing to repeat. I am, however, now dating an ESFP man and it has been a completely different experience- we have so much fun together. Close to that is a friend of more than 10 years now who is an ENFP, I adore her. We can have such a good time talking and laughing for hours even with disagreements scattered throughout the conversation. Another close friend since youngeryears is an ENTJ. I've had best friends who are INTJ twice in my life and I've been very close to and considered a romantic relationship with at least one other INTJ. My sister is an ENFJ, we're very close and always have much to to discuss. Same with an old friend who is a fellow INFJ. 

Enneargram
*type 9*


Occupation ~

Customer Care/Tech Support

What is your dream job? 
To be a psychologist/consultant/writer (writing about relationships/psychology/food/travel/design) I don't know if that sounds practical but them are my wishes!


About You ~

When I was a toddler my parents divorced and decided to seperate their four children by permanently dividing us into two households in seperate states. I was living with my mom and one brother from ages 2-10, then my brother decided to go live with my Dad and I was left alone with my very ill and drug addicted mother. Needless to say, it was a toxic situation. I got my GED when I was 16, moved out when I was 17 and by 18 I had submerged myself into a toxic relationship which evolved into a marriage which I finally ended just two years ago (age 27).

So basically now I'm at a place where I'm working on finding my strength and my voice. There is so much I want to do with my life and I want to take better care of my spirit and that's part of why I'm here. I joined Personality Cafe a few years ago and seriously within a week of joining one of your members completely helped me realize how in denial I was about my marriage and plans for the future with that man. I was just looking for a place to discuss all I was learning about Meyers Briggs and ((BAM)) my life took a complete turn. I haven't been back on this site since then because I retreated deep within myself to get through the thick of it. 

So anyway, this is getting really longwinded- I'm back at Personality Cafe because I've been feeling a need to connect which is rare for me (if I feel it I must really need it). I have a few people in my life that I'm really grateful for and I have pulled so much strength from their support and love. I'm in a better and safer place then I've ever been and I'm looking forward to frowing and improving with a community that can recognize and respect eachother's unique experiences. 


Other ~

​
Do you collect anything?
I like to keep onto little memory markers like old plane and train tickets, stones from random adventures and camping trips- all kinds of things really. I guess I'm a hoarder.:crazy:

What are your phobias? 
Being deep in the ocean in a submarine or any other crazy enclosure that humans don't belong in.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I could no sooner choose a favorite star in the heavens! I love all the nachos, roasted veggies, tikka masala, bitterballen, fried plantains, tiramisu, crepes and anything with nutella on it.

Name five pet-peves
Anyone who is abusive, manipulative, ingenuine, shallow or ungrateful. Was that five things or one? I'll stop.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
My dogs, color wheels, writing, psychology, metaphysics, astrology, astronomy, laughing really hard, traveling, good food and making out. :woof::love_heart:

What would a perfect day be like for you?
pls see previous answer

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both, for now

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls -Not as it was told to me, but in a different way-yes
The Death Penalty - I go back and forth
Premarital Sex -To each their own
People are inherently good - Some people
Destiny - SynchroDestiny, yeah!
Done drugs - Yes
Kissed in the rain -Yes
Re-reading a good book Not currently b/c I'm working two jobs but there are a few I want to re-read soon


----------



## LadyX

Personal ~

* To be honest, I chose quite different username from what I used on other sites. But still, I 

prefer to be called Des.  It just has the right ring to it.

* Female.

Location - Born in Bialystok, Poland. Also living here currently with my mom and sister 
But If I could go anywhere at the present moment, I would go to Italy. I've been to Northern 
Italy three times and I can't wait when I'll visit those places again. (Especially Trento and 
Venice)

Age - I'm 21. Normally I think I'm quite serious, but sometimes I can act like a big child. I 
guess it's just the way I am 




Personal(ity) ~

* INTP, and I discovered it just recently.

* INTP, but I'd wanna be more confident. 

* Don't know. I usually get along with everyone.


Occupation ~

* Currently working.

I'm a high school grad. My dream job is to be a freelance English translator.


About You ~

* Usually quiet, soft-spoken and calm. But can be crazy and childlish at times. I can get along 

with everyone If I want to. A huge bookworm. I enjoy chatting with others, on many many 

many differrent topics. Music is my drug.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Hmm.. Puzzles and games overall. 

Do you collect anything? - I used to collect elephant figurines.

What are your phobias? - None that I know.

Describe your favourite food until you drool - I'm drooling just at the thought of it. Pancakes 
and Italian food, epecially pasta. Mmmm... Delicious!

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Little things in life. Listening to my favorite 

music. Daydreaming. Talking about anything and everything with people. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Honestly, I don't have any ideas. If I recall or if I'll 
live through something akin, I'll propably write it down.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both. I cannot stand not eating meat for 
a long period of time.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yup.
The Death Penalty - Nope.
Premarital Sex - Yup.
People are inherently good - Yup.
Destiny - Yup.
Done drugs - Nope.
Kissed in the rain - Yup.
Re-reading a good book - Not double, but triple Yup. I love good books.


----------



## Tamora

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*
Tamora

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born?* Lisbon, Portugal

*Age - How old are you?* 32. I have no idea what is to act my age. I often don't even remember what my age is. I don't care much about this.

*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* INTJ. Maybe a year or so.

** What type do you usually test as?* Always INTJ.

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* My partner is INTP. Apart from that, I'm not good in guessing other people's types (yet).


*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?* Finishing a PhD.

*What is your education?* In college, tell us your major. Sociology

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

A perfectionist over-achiever, my main trait is curiosity and my quest is all about knowledge and discovery. I'm not good with people but I try my best to learn how to, and act accordingly as long as I feel up to it. I hope to find more about all the personality types, as well as my own. And maybe not feel like such a weirdo most of the time.

*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Challenging jigsaws.
*Do you collect anything?* Books, vinyl records, glass paper weights and kaleidoskopes. And apparently cats.
*What are your phobias?* I don't have any.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Anything super spicy. 
*What are your top five pet peeves?* Aimless chit-chat, facebook, crowded places, people chewing gum and the sound of flip-flops.
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* on travel with my partner, anywhere.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* both.


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls 
lol, no.
The Death Penalty 
never.
Premarital Sex 
The whole concept of marriage, actually, Nay. Sex, Yay.
People are inherently good 
Most people are inherently peaceful, and that provides a working default for thinking about humanity.
Destiny
Life itself is absurd. We bring meaning to it with our actions.
Done drugs
I did, but got nothing interesting out of it. I have no interest in escaping my brain.
Kissed in the rain
sure
Re-reading a good book
I might, though I prefer to invest my time in a book I don't know yet.

(would any intj seriously give a strictly 'yay or nay' answer?)


----------



## Lilibit

*Personal ~*
** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Amanda
*Gender:* Female
*Location:* Recently moved from Colorado to Washington State
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
I would like to visit Germany particularly the Baltic Coast, Russia, Italy and a whole bunch of other places.
*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
23. Some days I do, some days I don't. I'm a mix between silly and overly serious. The Wii game told me my real age was 45--but that was already awhile ago so I'm probably in my 50's by now...haha XD

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INFJ. Discovered my type in 2012, and have been learning ever since. 

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *
I can usually blend in with whatever types are around me-and I can't say I like or don't like any particular personality type. I will give you a shot until proven otherwise. I am fascinated with NT's. I'm married to an ENTP. However, I don't always like being analytical and I really enjoy being around feeler (NF) types.

*Enneagram:* It changes. I could be a 6 or a 9.
*

* Employed or Unemployed?* Self employed
*Major:* Sociology
*What is your dream job? *World traveler/writer, matriarch


*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I am hoping to connect with more like-minded individuals. I have perfected the skill of isolating myself from others, and I wish this wasn't so. It is hard to find people in the real-world who share the same interests as me.

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Ooo, Definitely books, and the stuffed animal section. 

*Do you collect anything? *
Matryoshka dolls, random souvenirs 
*What are your phobias?*
Heights, darkness, incompetent drivers- for fear of harming themselves or others
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
crab legs, plov (uzbek cuisine), bacon, smoothies
*Some of the things that you give you jollies? *
really interesting vocals in music, bunnies, kittens, good movies, writing, going to an art museum, eating excellent food
*What are your top five pet peeves? *
Mean-spirited people, liers, being ignored, not having anyone to talk to that understands how I'm feeling, criticism
*What would a perfect day be like for you? *
not sure
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *
I like meat...with veggies!


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
*
*God and Souls* - Yay
*The Death Penalty* - mixed feelings
*Premarital Sex* - it's up to the individual
*People are inherently good* - not all are 
*Destiny* - I truly believe in destiny and the law of attraction
*Done drugs *- never
*Kissed in the rain* - yes
*Re-reading a good book* - yes


----------



## Blackbear

Here goes, I love surveys

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
Blackbear  nope my name's Lisa irl thats ok too

*** Male/Female/Trans?

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
The Hague, Netherlands.
Nothing interesting. I live with my family in Zoetermeer. Parents are divorced.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I wouldn't mind where, but if my round the world tour could already begin... woooo great!!! 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
25
Idk, I dont think so. I am pretty much a child lol. I think its important to savor the child in yourself  Life is already too serious. Idk lol

Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP
About 2 years. Done a lot of research and ofcourse had help from friends

*** What type do you usually test as?
INFJ, ENFP, ENFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Favorite: INFJ, ENFJ, ENFP, ESFP, ISFP, 
Least favorite: ISTP. ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTJ, ENTP

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
ennea type 7

Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed, fulltime

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
-Tourism & Leisure Management 
-Social Work
-Occupational therapist

What is your dream job?
Flight attendant/travel writer/occupational therapist

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

- Spontaneous, easygoing but can be passionate (as in hot headed), adventurous, open-minded, caring
- Being able to spill, connecting

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Games ps/wii/xbox
Do you collect anything?
No
What are your phobias?
None
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
lasagna, muffins, Dutch stamppot

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Travelling, hiking, being artistic, art, museums, discovering new places, meeting new people, being adventurous

What are your top five pet peeves?
- impulsive
- tend to forgot everything
- difficulty with dealing with boring(daily) tasks and following through with them, committing to smt/someone
- getting rest from being too hyper abt everything/relaxing
-Either I care 100% or not at all, selfish, self-consumed

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Travelling to a new place, arriving, meeting new people, having dinner/bbq together, talking about random stuff and having no worries, looking at the stars before going to bed next to my bf  

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-yay
The Death Penalty-nooooo
Premarital Sex-hmmmzzz. Depends
People are inherently good-no
Destiny-no
Done drugs-no way
Kissed in the rain-i wish
Re-reading a good book-hell yea
​


----------



## AdroElectro

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
Adro

*** Male/Female/Trans?
male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Originally born in Atlanta. Today I live in north Georgia. My dad is a pastor, and would get a new preaching job about once every 3 years, so I moved around a lot as a kid. Have lived in Georgia, Florida, and Louisiana. I've been in my current city since I was 14 though. If I could go anywhere in the world at this present moment, I would probably go back to Recife Brazil to see my ENFP crush lol.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
27. I do not act my age at all, I'm pretty immature for my age. I'd say I act like I'm 18, although others say I act even younger than that.



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP. Been reading about MBTI since October 2014.

*** What type do you usually test as?
I always test as ENFP on HumanMetrics, and INFP on 16personalities. I took it again just now and got INTP on 16personalities, which usually happens when I'm extra unhealthy :/

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
INFP are my absolute favorite people to talk to and hang out with, I love love love INFPs. Interestingly enough if you change one letter then you become my least favorite personality type overall - ISFP. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? It's all in my signature. 4w5 7 9, IEE, rcUeI, melancholic/sanguine.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Never made it past freshman year of college due to depression. My intended major was music composition, but in order to get a music degree you're required to have an applied instrument. I wasn't good enough at my instrument (french horn) to play at a college level, so I wasn't accepted into the school of music. Which really sucks, because I just want to compose, not perform. After that I briefly considered psychology before dropping out. I would prefer research psychology over clinical psychology.

What is your dream job?
Dream job would be supporting myself as a music producer. I really don't want much, I would be perfectly content with $40,000 a year. This is definitely just a dream though, the market is over saturated with bedroom producers with way, way, way, WAY more experience and talent than myself.

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I like to be stimulated at all times, boredom is my kryptonite. I have two distinct sides to my personality. There's the quiet, introspective, contemplative, pensive, moody, analytical, detached, shy, socially awkward side of me. And then there's the loud, obnoxious, energetic, over dramatic, silly, annoying, talkative, spontaneous, fun-loving side of me. I dropped out of college when I was 18 due to depression, and have been depressed ever since. I've just kind of drifted through life moving from one unskilled job to the next, and wasted all my free time being unproductive. I'm actually working at improving now though. I used to be very, very, very extroverted, but I was too lost in my own little world that I never really realized that my extreme extroversion was annoying the shit out of everybody, and that NOBODY liked me. Once that fact finally hit home I became even more depressed, and now have social anxiety to go with it. 

The first 25 years of my life are kind of a blur, I don't really remember much. I do know that all I ever cared about was video games though, and not really anything else. My entire life seems like it was just a shallow existence where I did nothing but play video games, think about video games, and talk about video games. It was due to a really, really, really bad hangover in October 2014 that caused me to start questioning my life, and who I really am, and what I really want out of life. That's when I rediscovered Myers Briggs. I finally found out there is a label for my disorder, there is a reason I am a social outcast - I am an ENFP. I find solace and solidarity in hanging out in the ENFP forums, knowing that I am not alone in my problems, that 7% of the population uniquely suffers as I do. I love finding more about myself and other ENFPs, I love finding the similarities and differences between us, and exchanging perspectives and advice on how to deal with the ENFP condition. I also love finding out the similarities and differences between all the other personality types, and finding out what makes people tick, what makes people who they are. I keep coming back here to find new, interesting, and unique perspectives. I come here to challenge my own beliefs and perspectives, and to share interesting ideas that I have come up with or come across. I love sharing things I have learned with other people in an attempt to help them. I don't know how to explain it really, PersonalityCafe just gives me interesting things to think about, contemplate, and mull over, and I really enjoy that.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I really don't know actually, I hardly ever go. Maybe the board games section? Or toy guns? There's nothing like a good nerf gun war after all!

Do you collect anything? Not really, maybe memorabilia to remind me of certain events or people, things that give me nostalgia. I also go through obsessions and tend to collect things related to that obsession until I move on to the next. I have a bunch of Rubik's cubes, a bunch of minimalist running shoes, and now a crap ton of MBTI books thanks to this tendency.

What are your phobias? It's not as bad as it used to be, but I used to be extremely afraid of volcanoes, even though there aren't anywhere near me. Then I found out about the Yellowstone Supervolcano and had nightmares for years. Thanks to my enneagram 4 I have a fear of insignificance, and my enneagram 7 has given me a very unhealthy aversion to boredom, which I run from at all costs. I've been told that I'm incredibly annoying my entire life, so now I have really bad social anxiety and I'm afraid of meeting new people because I'm terrified that they will also find me annoying and reject me just like everyone else.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Milkshakes.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Caffeine, psychedelics, adrenaline rushes, milkshakes, dubstep, glitch hop, happy hardcore, sci-fi, conversations where my Ne gets to run rampant and go off on infinite exciting tangents, INFPs, blowing shit up in video games, helping people with their problems, proving people wrong, discovering or coming up with new and interesting ideas to share with people, puns.

What are your top five pet peeves? Bad drivers. Inconsiderate people. People who act helpless, such as old people who refuse to learn how to use technology, or women who refuse to lift 10 pound boxes. People who are waaaaay too subjective and narrow-minded (ISFPs are often guilty of this imo >.<). Pettiness. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? A perfect day would mean that I'm dating a really, really, really cute NF. Me, her, and some really close friends would drop 4-5 hits of acid and then go to an amusement park and ride some badass roller coasters all day. Then at night we would go to a rave and dance to some badass techno all night. Then her and I would go off on our own and fuck like rabbits for a few hours, and finally fall asleep cuddling in each other's arms. Something like that. Since we're calling this a perfect day, then I would also be a well respected and published author in the field of psychology, I would have broken a few long distance running world records, and I would be a very well known music producer who single handedly influenced the world of techno and came up with a few new subgenres. I have a massive Wikipedia article devoted just to me. When people look up ENFPs on celebritytypes.com they see me, and all the ENFPs aspire to be as successful as I am. Also I have a spaceship. And I have the ability to teleport. And I'm a genetically enhanced cybernetically enhanced super human with a quantum supercomputer brain and my own personal nano swarm. Also my appearance would be a cross between SSJ God Goku and Stephen Amell. And my power level would be over 9000.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Yayo! ;P
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay​


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
*You can call me Azalea on here lol
*
*** Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I was born in India but have lived in the US for the past 7 years. 
*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Idk. Canada? We once went there (Jasper) and it was absolutely gorgeous. I love mountains and would love to live in such a place. 
*
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*21. I have a bit of a baby face, so I guess I look younger than I am. 
*



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
* INFP. 4-5 years I think. I picked it up again recently, since I left it a few years ago. 
*
*** What type do you usually test as?
*INFP
*
*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*favorite are XNFPs, least favorite, hmm idk…since there are some types I just don’t mesh with so I unconsciously avoid them, but there are some I want to interact with only to find out I don’t like them that much. 
*
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*Enneagram is type 4. I don’t remember the big 5 results. 
*


Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
*Student.
*
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I will be a senior in college
*
What is your dream job?
*idk tbh, right now I just want to make a living (or study more if I need to before that).
*

About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I am very shy and can take time to trust someone. But I am very honesty and sincere when I do feel that I can make myself vulnerable to them. 
*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Um idk
*
Do you collect anything?
*no
*
What are your phobias?
*I don’t know if I have phobias, but I have strong fears surrounding trusting others and attachment. 
*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Most food lol, besides seafood, I really don’t like those (Sushi is an exception)
*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*I don’t understand what “jollies” means lol
*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*fakeness of any kind tbh, arrogance, I can’t think of anymore right now lol
*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*both
*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *idk*
The Death Penalty *NAY*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *idk*
Destiny *nay*
Done drugs *does marijuana count*
Kissed in the rain *no *
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## cmd01

Personal ~

Name - What do you preferred to be called?

No preference. I have spent a very long time attempting to find a name to represent myself on the internet. Unable to make up my mind i registered with something generic.


Male/Female/Trans?

Male.


Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 15. I often feel and am perceived as old. Around sixty. When something does catch my attention i act more like a fascinated 8 year old.


Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

After a lot of research and thought i have tentatively settled on intp. I have been studying the brain and personality in depth for a month or two.

* What type do you usually test as?

I have tested as infp, intj, and intp. Results with j and f were more frequent late at night or following stressfull situations.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I find most non nt personalities to be both frustrating and fascinating to observe. It is interesting to see how similar personalities manifest in different ways.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

I took a few enneagram tests and had very inconsistent results. After reading about each type i am relatively confident in being a 9w1.

About You ~

I enjoy learning and problem solving, and have a very dry sense of humor. I am a terrible procrastinator. Despite my passive nature, when it comes to games of intellect (chess, smash, riddles, timed sudoku), defeat is not an option.


Other ~

Do you collect anything? Do video games count?
What are your phobias? Clammy handshakes.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Nostalgia, Epiphanies, Realizing accomplishments, Exceeded expectations.
What are your top five pet peeves? Ignorance, Incompetence, Manipulation, Invasion of space, Illogicality.
What would a perfect day be like for you? An unstructured mixture of gaming, learning, discussing, and thinking.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Long discussion cannot be summed up in single word.
The Death Penalty: Contingent on availability of rehab.
Premarital Sex: Generally nay.
People are inherently good: Irellevent.
Destiny: Irellevent.
Done drugs: nay.
Kissed in the rain: nay.
Re-reading a good book: not currently.

Within 24 hours i will likely regret part of if not all of this post.


----------



## FILTHY TINKER SPAMMER

*Tink should be fine.

* male

Location: Philippines. I've yet to see the world beyond.

If i could get up and go anywhere right now... im not quite sure. Germany, i think? Probably japan for all sorts of quirky stuff you find there

Age: 22, not sure if i do act my age but im probably grumpier than a 30yo nearing his andropause.

Personality: tested as INTP, took the test twice just this week with the same result. Im pretty sure ive taken the test a few times in the past already, but i never bothered to look up what they meant up till now. Discovered the MB personality test while watching an episode of game theory on youtube. 

-fav and least fav personality types: not really sure. I plan to read on the theory a bit more later, but in general i dislike the "skull-dense" people(wow, i sound...ugh)

Took the enneagram just a while ago and im a 5w6 i think?


Occupation: currently unemployed, but hoping to land a job in the marine engineering industry anytime soon. Finished a bachelor's degree in the subject.

Dream job: professional rally driving. Havent got my driver's license yet though, and my practice runs in the arcade are not too promising, either.

About me:

quite a serious gamer, not too wide a repertoire of games played though. Mostly into MOBAs(exclusively dota and dota 2, though), racing, FPS, and a bit of RTS. Feels like my gaming self is taking too much space again.

Im fascinated with my recent discovery of the MB test, and i hope to discover more not just about myself, but also others. Im not exactly a people-person, and somehow i hope that i could do something about that by acquiring a good understanding of the other types.


Other stuff: i need help with forum and profile stuff. Im new to all of this ;-; pm me please? Kthxbai

Sent from my K fone OLA using Tapatalk


----------



## ladybischou

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames? *Lady or Bischou, prefer to be a little anonymous*

* Male/Female/Trans?* Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I'm Scottish from Edinburgh, now live in England*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*Helsinki and Finland in general as I've always since I was a kid wanted to go. No idea why I'm currently learning the language (beginner)*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 50 as of a few days ago. The significance of the earth revolving around the sun is a human idea. I'm usually about 23 in my head. I love to skate, I'm very active and spiritual (8w7 and INFP)*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP and many years*

* What type do you usually test as?* INFP/INFJ*


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
* 8w7*


Occupation ~ *Work in Admin as a PA also work as a massage therapist and blogger*

* Employed or Unemployed? *employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*At uni part time BA in German & Spanish*

What is your dream job?
*Teaching massage, reiki, using essential oils*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I'm friendly, fun and enjoy a good banter with people. I like to challenge my own thought processes and I'm open to different viewpoints and enjoy exploring what makes us all tick.*

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *things where I can push buttons, fuzzy felt and dinosuars and animals*
Do you collect anything? *skateboards*
What are your phobias? *snakes give me anxiety*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *potatoes and smoothies*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *skateboarding, cycling, growing stuff, fun, hugs, sex, love*
What are your top five pet peeves? *unkindness, bullies, obtuse governments, lack of integrity*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *skating in the sunshine with my man, eating food, and relaxing by a lake*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *vegetarian - I've been veggie for 37 years*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *yay*
The Death Penalty *nay*
Premarital Sex *yay*
People are inherently good *yay*
Destiny *yay*
Done drugs *yay*
Kissed in the rain *yay*
Re-reading a good book *yay*


----------



## Kdiosa

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
I'll go with K / Kay

* Male/Female/Trans?
Female

Location - 
France
Where I would go: Argentina 

Age -
22 but I fluctuate from 10 to 40 ^^



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP or ENTP still can't find out exactly

* What type do you usually test as?
depends ENFP, ENTP

FAVORITE? : well I think that every type as something good 


Occupation ~

Law and languages studient.



About You ~

brief paragraphe would be hard but I'll do a list so I won't start a story:
I'm independant, impulsive, protective, I think too much for my own sake, determinate, impatiente, loyal, sarcastic, crazy in a funny way?, open minded.

What I'm expected from this forum? determining my type (I'm more concern about my cognitive functions than calling me a certain type). I want to exploit my cognitives functions the best way , so knowing them would help me become a better me.


And That's all :kitteh:


----------



## doll.parts

Hi! 

Name: J or DP
Gender: F
Age: 20s, but I either feel like a huge baby or a crusty old lady.

Personality:
INTJ
I've been interested in MBTI for about 9 years now.
I've taken one official test in which I typed as INTJ, and online tests sometimes type me as INFJ.
I don't really have favourites when it comes to types.​
Occupation:
Working part-time as a freelance designer.
Background in Philosophy, Cultural Studies, and now studying Education/English & History.
You know, I've never actually _had_ a dream job. Maybe professional macaron eater.​
About:
I'm pretty sure all of my friends are sick of me carrying on about MBTI, so here I am!​
Other:
_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
Video games!

_Do you collect anything?_
I go through phases, most of them fashion or Pokemon related.... xD

_What are your phobias?_
I'm just very paranoid in general haha.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
As aforementioned... I could eat macarons for days. There are these amazing macarons from Paris that are filled with a sort of dark chocolate fudge that will haunt me for the rest of my life. I also very much appreciate a big juicy burger and sweet potato fries.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_
Cats

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
1. Having to repeat myself over and over and over and over
2. Close-mindedness
3. People who can't accept when they are wrong/apologize
4. Boasting
5. Overpriced water

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
I'm not sure... I think any day where I don't have anything to worry about at all is pretty great.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
Both​
Y/N:
God and Souls - Y
The Death Penalty - Undecided
Premarital Sex - None of my business
People are inherently good - N
Destiny - Undecided
Done drugs - N
Kissed in the rain - Y
Re-reading a good book - YYYYYYYYYYYYY​


----------



## huhh

hi guys!


----------



## Maquiladora

*(Okay, let's see how this will work on mobile.)*

Personal ~

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Call me Alix.*

Male/Female/Trans?
*Female.*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I'm from the Midwest. Won't get any more specific than that.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*New York City.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 17. I can be mature and act my age when I want to. Emphasis on the word "want".*

Personal(ity) ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*INTJ. I learned about the MBTI a little over 2 years ago from my therapist. Most of the reading I've done on it (ie: cognitive functions) is as of recent.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*INTJ, although I've gotten ISTJ and INTP on a few tests.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*Hmm...I've never really thought about that before. My favorites are xNTx, as I'm one myself. I don't really have a least favorite per se; I know annoying people from a wide range of personality types.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I think I took the Enneagram test a couple years ago, but I don't remember. I've mainly relied on the MBTI.* 

Occupation~ 

Employed or Unemployed? 
*Unemployed, although I sometimes babysit. Does that count?*

What is your education? 
*I'm going to be a senior in high school this upcoming year.*

What is your dream job? 
*Either an author or editor.*

About You ~

*I'm a teenager who spends a substantial amount of time on the Internet - or at least on my phone - hence me joining this forum. I've played the violin for eight years. I listen to a lot of music, not just classical. As I implied in the occupation section, I'm really into writing. I haven't written anything as of lately, although I do keep a journal. I also love puzzles of all kinds.*

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Probably the stuffed animals section.*

Do you collect anything? 
*Pencils and pens, I guess?*

What are your phobias? 
*Electrocution, fire, rats, and death.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Chocolate ice cream drizzled with hot fudge. A bunch of whipped cream at the top. Sprinkled with M&M's. *drools**

Some of the things that you give you jollies? 
*Music, finding intellectual harmony, being with my cat, accomplishing goals.*

What are your top five pet peeves? 
*Nosy/pushy people, the feeling of cardboard on my hands, when people talk too loudly, my glasses getting fogged up, and stupidity.*

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*A day when I feel like everything's going to be okay.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Both. I'm an omnivore.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: *Not sure. I guess I'd pin my beliefs as agnostic, but I'm still figuring that stuff out.*
The Death Penalty: *Yes, as long as the person's been 100% proven guilty. Also, it should only be used for the most severe crimes.*
Premarital Sex: *Do what you want, as long as it's not harming anyone.*
People are inherently good: *Eh...not particularly.*
Destiny: *Nah.*
Done drugs: *Nope.*
Kissed in the rain: *Never done that.*
Re-reading a good book: *No, but I am reading a David Sedaris book at the moment.*


----------



## MisterPerfect

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are reading this, chances are you are new to the forum and unfamiliar with other members at PersonalityCafe. And even if you happened to stumble upon this thread as an active member, please take some time and read on.
> 
> This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.
> 
> Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.
> 
> You are encouraged to answer all sections, but you are only required to answer the bulleted parts, ***; the rest are completely optional.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?
> 
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> 
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> 
> What is your dream job?
> 
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
> Do you collect anything?
> What are your phobias?
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> What are your top five pet peeves?
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls
> The Death Penalty
> Premarital Sex
> People are inherently good
> Destiny
> Done drugs
> Kissed in the rain
> Re-reading a good book
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read over this and potentially fill out the questions. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.
> ​
> ~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​


Gender-If you can figure it out you are a genius 
Age-23 in september
Type-INTJ and I am usually typed ISTJ/INTJ/INTP
Types I generally dislike-ESFP
If you want a paragraph that describes me read my about me. It describes me perfectly 
I collect-books, comics, anime, Horror movies, cds, ties, hats 
Phobias-Needles, doctors, Asylums, theripists, being murdered, death 
I prefer meat 
I like steak meat and BBQ
Pet peeves-inconsiderate people, inproper people, people who dont keep commitments and promises, people who make you wait on them, lazy people, people are lazy and fat becuase they dont feel like going outside and make it everyone elses issue 
People are not good or bad,most behave to an extenet how they were raised, but a lot of times doing the right thing is hard so most people will choose to be self serving instead 
I dont think there is a soul 
The Death penality is good since if some people are not going to be civilized we should be allowed to kill them before they infect more of society with thier plague 
There is no such thing as destiny but a lot of us are given a hand which is either favourable or unfavourable at birth
(PArents who care/PArents that dont, abusive parents, family income, family genetics, what jobs your family have, family business) Also there is luck 
I never done drugs, had sex, drank, or commited a crime becuase im a saint 
Some might want to have premarital sex however I could see why you would want to wait considering how uncommited people are 
What entertains me- I like when I have to use my brain (Why I love games so much. My games also tend to be overly complex so most normal people dont want to play with me)  I need freinds that will deal with my nonsense. No one ever wants to play with me

People also do not understand when I say "No one wants to play with me". I sometimes play my games with my 10 year old cousin, he always seems to be able to follow them. Hes also a child prodigy though. My older cousin whos 18 also likes to play overly complex games as well, hes the oldest brother to my 10 year old cousin. They dont live near me though so I dont get to see them often. Most of my family is very intelligent. Even my mother seems to be very intelligent despite the fact how easily swept away with emotions she can become.

I dont think I will ever have any real connection outside my family. My family is the only ones who dont seem completly stupid. I guess that kind of sums up what I think about most people though. People are stupid for the most part, and absolutly boring. My extended family thinks im a sweetheart but they live so far away. It becomes depressing having to fake it for the less intelligent idiots just so you can fit in. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother with them. Duty says I must be kind but people are just so stupid and have such little capacity its very annoying. You have to put on a fake smile and charm but you never do anything you want to, since people are too stupid to understand. Babysitting people becomes boring after awhile.


----------



## crouchingbarty

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
*Rachel*

* Male/Female/Trans?
*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
*I'm from Chicago, and I still live and go to school in the area.*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
*I would travel Europe if I could. I've never been out of the country, and I'm desperate to see the rest of the world.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
*I'm 21. I generally act my age. When I get excited over my favorite research topics, I'm simultaneously more likely to act more mature than my age because of the complexity of the argument I'm able to shape and less mature because of how excited and flustered I sometimes get.*



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
*I'm an INTP. I first got into personality theory about four years ago. I tend to go through stages where I get really into it and then get bored for a little bit when my attention shifts to something else.*

* What type do you usually test as?
*Depending on the test, I have gotten every combination of INxx possible in the past four years as my perception of myself has changed. That said, I have consistently gotten INTP for quite some time now.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*I find that I generally prefer people who have Ne as one of their functions -- preferably as a primary or auxiliary function -- because this it tends to be a big part of how I connect with my friends. Two of my closest friends are an INFP and ISFJ. As far as extroverts go, I tend to hang out with ENFJs. I haven't really noticed consistent patterns about the types I don't like being around.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*I've taken several, but the only one I remember is that I am a Type 5 according to the Enneagram.*


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
*Unemployed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
*I'm now a senior in college. I'm double-majoring in English literature and music, with the intention to go to grad school for musicology.*

What is your dream job?
*I hope to be a professor of music history some day.*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I'm a student and an avid musician. I love Shakespeare and books with unreliable narrators. I like getting into fights to defend tattoos, fanfiction, and pop music. I mostly decided to become active on this forum because I know about my own experience with my personality type, but I'd like to get a broader, more comprehensive understanding of the types in general.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? 
*The dinky dollar toys, the tiny bouncy balls and Chinese yo-yos and such.*
Do you collect anything?
*Only fandoms and David Tennant's filmography.*
What are your phobias?
*Heights and being alone forever.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*I love ribs and Dr Pepper. The moment I pictured it, I started drooling, so.*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Hanging out with cats, listening to music, playing my bass clarinet, the vulnerable nerdy middle-aged men in my fandoms (especially Marcus Kane from The 100).*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*People who try to explain things to me when I know more about the subject; people who are opposed to the Oxford comma; the sound of knuckles cracking; snide remarks about boy bands, Taylor Swift, and other musicians that it's "cool" to hate; people who incorrectly use the thesaurus.*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*A good 5 or 6 hours longer, for starters, so that I can actually fit in time to practice, watch Netflix, write fanfiction, and do research for my thesis while also sneaking in a nice nap.*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*Meat, definitely.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: *Yay*
The Death Penalty: *Nay*
Premarital Sex: *Yay*
People are inherently good: *Eh*
Destiny: *Nay*
Done drugs: *Nay*
Kissed in the rain: *Nay*
Re-reading a good book: *Yay--currently rereading Lolita*


----------



## Penny

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? on here starrykitty

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? colorado

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFJ, not long

* What type do you usually test as? ENFJ

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? INFP, ESFJ? don't know many types

* Employed or Unemployed? unemployed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. some college , education major. trade school cosmetology

What is your dream job? full time philanthropist

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

i suppose i would describe myself as a person who hopes to have some fun and maybe learn a thing or two off this forum. it'd be nice to make some friends and basically i think it's important to express yourself and the forum gives you a chance to do that.

Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the stuffed animals!
Do you collect anything? wicker baskets
What are your phobias? i don't think i have any
Describe your favourite food until you drool. i just had the yummiest juiciest slice of red watermelon. it was so perfect in texture and sweetness, all the way down to it's crisp rind. the juice dripping down the side of your face in a culinary orgasm of deliciousness. or a nice hot cob of sweet tender white corn dripping with butter and salt. even plain or with old bay seasoning it's good and no butter. mmm i could go for some of that right now
Some of the things that you give you jollies? i think i am easily amused
What are your top five pet peeves? my hair falling out, dirty carpet, hmmm.
What would a perfect day be like for you? wake up refreshed and in a good mood
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? vegetarian

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay?
The Death Penalty yay
Premarital Sex yay
People are inherently good yay
Destiny yay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain yay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## Frenzy

*Personal ~*

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?*
Sam will do.

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Born in Germany, living in Germany. 

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Scotland, Inverness.
I fell in love with this country years ago. The culture, the landscape, the people... I'm just so fascinated.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
25 - I don't give a crap if I act my age, honestly. I pay my bills, I work - everything else is just how I feel comfortable with. 
(I guess... I can be 12 sometimes xD)


*Personal(ity) ~*

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP - I stumbled across MBTI over a year ago. I've mistyped myself quite often, which made me think less about MBTI unti I found out I am INFP.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP and quite often INTP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I guess, EXTJ types kinda intimidate me.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
Enneagram 6W5

*Occupation ~*

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Majored in "Filminformatik" - basically anything around making movies. From filming to editing to publishing.

*What is your dream job?*
Writer.

*About You ~*

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
My correct MBTI result helped me to accept a few things about me. I thought I was broken somehow, but I learned, my needs, my independence and the way I validate things are normal. But it also helped me to know how I can become a more, well-rounded person. I now know how I can decide on important decisions logically.
I want to meet other people, to talk about MBTI, use all this for my stories and maybe... just to be part of this (Here in Germany, MBTI is not very well known)

*
Other ~*


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
None.

*Do you collect anything?*
Anything with a Saltire on it, tbh. 

*What are your phobias?*
I don't have any... do I?

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Meat.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* Nay
*The Death Penalty* Yay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* I wish it was that way...
*Destiny* Nay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book*Yay


----------



## Lastrevio

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Lastrevio or Stefan

- Any nicknames?
Depends on what you mean by "nickname".

* Male/Female/Trans?
DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU MEAN BY no, just kidding, I'm male 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Romania, Romania, nope.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I wouldn't. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 14, I used to think I was much more mature than others my age but now I think I have the... realism of a 50 year old and the stubbornness of a 7 year old. So I'm both more mature and immature, great. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP and I have been reading about these things for a few months.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Not sure, favorite is probably ENTP or something like that and least favorite is probably ESFJ.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 5w4 (I test as 4w5 or sometimes 7w8) 
SLOAN: RLUEI 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
14 y/o, what do you think?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
middle school haha

What is your dream job?
Musician or something like that

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I can't be described in a "brief paragraph" but think of an 5-4-8 tritype. Now think of that as a teen. Great, now I'm annoying asf. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
uhmmm... never thought of that

Do you collect anything?
Hate everywhere I go

What are your phobias?
Stop throwing the term "phobia" around, it's a fucking mental disorder, not a little fear. To answer you question, no, I don't have any phobia but, (especially in the past) I'm really afraid of coacroaches and similar insects, like, a combination of terror and disgust.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Fries with eggs.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
???

What are your top five pet peeves?
Not sure

What would a perfect day be like for you?
no.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
both ofc

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - plz don't
The Death Penalty - no. 
Premarital Sex - why not?
People are inherently good - Depends on what you mean by "Good" but I don't believe in pure evil
Destiny - bs
Done drugs - not yet
Kissed in the rain - I wish
Re-reading a good book - nope


----------



## creovitamea

Personal ~

* Name - Ellen
- Any nicknames? Nah

* Female

Location - Born in Seoul, Korea and I'm living at Gyeongsan, a city close to Busan, after marriage. I am legally a Canadian citizen and I also identify myself as one. I've lived in Vancouver for about 10 years until I moved back to Korea at 2012. I imagined my stay to be temporary, but I guess not lol
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I want to go visit my old middle school in Coquitlam. I miss the memories.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 24 (soon turning 25), and well...do I act my age? Honestly I do not know xP
I sometimes surprise every single person I encounter for my old soul (have been doing that ever since I was little), while at the same time mostly having a very childlike, random, and bouncy personality that most people see me as younger than my age much less have any idea that I am a married woman. (Well, I have no children yet so my appearances are the same as an unmarried woman really, so...yeah)
Maybe it's the Gemini thing. During high school, I tried to be consistent and "mature" by only being the old soul version of myself, but it barely lasted a week, and when that happened, I just burst out my hyperactive kid self, resulting in practically everyone thinking I have multiple personality, or just am a plain psycho xD


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ. LOL I know. Most times I feel like an ESTP(or an ENTP), but I really am one lol...maybe it's due to the weird combination of Gemini and INTJ that's making me such an outcast even from the "rare INTJ females" lol

* What type do you usually test as?
I ALWAYS get INTJ no matter how many times I answer lol
I sometimes doubt my "diagnosis" like maybe I'm actually ENFP or something that I purposely try to choose more "emotional" responses but nah...even with varying moods when I did it I always get INTJ-a like wow...
OH YEAH like ONCE I got ENTP but it's probably because ENTP functions are INTJ shadow functions and I guess that could happen when you're feeling especially unstable and shit, you know, getting your mirror as the result.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My favorite? I like ESTPs and ISTPs. They're fun to be around and they make sense. Oh, I also like ESTJs although they indeed are a bit pushy. They're pretty fun and bullshit-intolerent. Among other rationals, I guess I like ENTPs the best. For some reason, INTPs really like me and I seem to attract practically every INTP i encounter, like as if I am some sort of an INTP magnet. They are pretty cool too. I've never really talked to any ENTJs so I don't know about them. INTJ...my dad was the only other INTJ I've ever encountered so I think it's somewhat a biased sample to make any judgements about INTJs as a whole.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram Type 8w7

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I barely completed a year in college. Yeah, I know, a shame for all the other fellow INTJ, or just not fitting in with the INTJ image maybe, but I was severely anxious that I could barely bathe or get outside then. Stuff happened since then and now I'm almost 25. I wish things would've been different.
What is your dream job?
I don't know anymore...

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm that person that seems really cheerful and optimistic but is equipped with a cyincal, sarcastic tongue.
So, like lol, I'd say all that sarcasm with a bright, cheery smile on my face haha
I'm the bipolar mix between "Wee look at that Unicorn" and "Let's kill everybody and summon Satan using them as a sacrifice"
I'm a bit of a traumatic mess, but in general real fun to be around.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzle section
Do you collect anything? Eh...not really
What are your phobias?
I'm scared of getting blood drawn out of my body, like with a syringe. I'm not scared of blood or being hurt or bleeding or anything like that. I'm not even scared of needles. It's just that my veins are really hard to find that they have to poke around muscle for like 5 minutes at least to actually get to my veins and that's ugh...yeah, let's leave it at that DX
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Seafood, all seafood.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? A good anime series to watch all day with popcorn
What are your top five pet peeves?
Casually sexist people, nosy people, people without respect for others' boundaries, people that doesn't know their place (people that act like they're in charge or power when in reality it's the other way around-e.g. taxi driver that tries to lecture you for your bad language and impoliteness in general when they started initiating rude conversation to begin with, like I'M the customer not YOU), People that feel sorry for themselves to the point they just feel entitled for others' kindness
What would a perfect day be like for you?
A day where I'm not suffering from anxiety.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Nay
The Death Penalty-Don't care
Premarital Sex-Don't care, I guess Yay?
People are inherently good-Uh...Nay?
Destiny-Yay, just a bit
Done drugs-Nay
Kissed in the rain-Nay
Re-reading a good book-Yay


----------



## littlebubblebub

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
- Any nicknames? *You can call me little-bubble-bub but I'm also quite fond of "Sandy" as a nickname*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I was originally born in Chicago, IL. Today I live near the greater St. Louis, MO area. If I could go anywhere it would be on a tallest structure world tour because I have a thing for tall structures. But I'd enjoy going to Paris to admire the Eiffel Tower.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *I'm 23. I don't think I act my age. People call me an old lady because I'm not into partying, drinking, promiscuous activities, and such. But at the same time I also had a very confined childhood so I find myself trying to catch up and enjoy the things I didn't get to... which could also make me seem younger than I am. So I have no idea what age I resemble. *

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *I'm an ISTJ and I've been reading about personality theory for the last 3 years or so (mostly my own type though).*

* What type do you usually test as? *ISTJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *Some of the more extroverted and emotional types are hard for me to be around constantly.*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I got my Bachelor of Arts in English. My minor was in Psych.*

What is your dream job? *All I know about my dream job is that I want it to involve helping, inspiring, and motivating people (preferably 1-on-1).*

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*I would describe myself as very laid back and open-minded. Definitely introverted. I love to laugh. Things like holidays/traditions, thrifting, good food, and good movies/tv shows easily excite me. You always learn new things from conversing with others so really I just want to learn and open my mind some more. *

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *I'm not sure that I've ever been in a toy store but I'd probably find myself in one of 3 aisles: building/lego, cooking, doll houses*
What are your phobias? *I have a phobia of throwing up*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Potatoes, Potatoes, Potatoes...chips, fries, mashed, scalloped, tater tots, hash browns...(anything but baked). I also have sub favorites which include pasta and chocolate.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay...but to each their own*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay...but Yay for being willing to try it*
Re-reading a good book *Nay*


----------



## FelixAtreyu

*Personal ~*

Name - Felix

Any nicknames? - N/A

Male/Female/Trans? - Gender Neutral

Location - Earth is my home planet but I take frequent trips to Neptune.

If you could go anywhere, where would you go and why? - In all honesty I'm not much for traveling, so I'd just stay where I am.

Age - I'm in my 20's but even before I hit the big two-o, I've been told I act like an old soul. 

*Personal(ity) ~*

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? - It's either ISFP or INFJ, every quiz I take seems to flip flop between the two results. Usually I figure ISFP is most accurate, but part of that is because INFJ is so rare. 

As for how long I've been reading on the personalities, probably around a year or so. Not too terribly long. 

What type do you usually test as? - ISFP or INFJ. I don't recall ever getting another result when testing for me. 

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - I don't really know, just don't tend to see people as their personality types. I can't even tell you what personality types my friends have without them telling me about it first. The type would have to really be in my face for me to associate it with a person.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

MBTI: ISFP / INFJ

Sociotype: EII-1Fi FiNe

Enneagram: 6w5

Alignment: True Neutral

The Four Temperaments: Melancholic

Global5/SLOAN type is RLUAI, Primary type is Limbic

*Occupation ~*

Employed or Unemployed? - Unemployed

What is your education? - High School Grad

What is your dream job? - Being perfectly honest? I haven't the slightest clue. I like to draw, though. So maybe something in the art field.

*About You ~*

I would say I'm pretty reserved as a person, but I enjoy learning new things and my current life goal is just to find my way in the world. What I hope to get out of the forum is a better understanding of my own typeage as well as others, and to possibly find ways to improve myself by knowing better who I am. 

*Other ~*

What is your favorite section at the toy-store? - I don't know. Maybe the soft cuddly teddy section?

Do you collect anything? - Temporary tattoos, trading cards, cute figurines, dolls. 

What are your phobias? - A better question would be, what am I not scared of? 

Describe your favorite food until you drool - I'd rather just say it's pizza.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Music, fan-art, good food, swimming pools in the summer.

What are your top five pet peeves? - When people leave stuff lying around where it doesn't belong, people who are always running late, people who cut in line, that one missing pen or pencil in a set. Can't think of a fifth one off the top of my head. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Having everything figured out for once would make for a perfect day.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I prefer fruits and meat over veggies. 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Maybe
The Death Penalty - I prefer imprisonment for life over the death penalty, unless of course the prisoner is begging for death. In which case, give them the out I guess?
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - I like to believe so.
Destiny - Maybe
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - I haven't been but being the romantic that I am, I would love to be. 
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## PFloralBonnet83

*You, Me & Everyone Else We Know - PFloralBonnet83*

*Personal ~*

Ginny, female. PFloralBonnet83, is a Brown Coat nerdom reference.

Virginia, United States of America. From Virginia. Have no specific desire to move from here, but not specifically opposed, under the right circumstances. Nowhere else I would like to be (that I could afford to just drop and go, anyway).

33. I guess I act my age? For sure I could be more responsible with money. Guess I didn’t really think of myself as an adult until maybe 28 or 29. Unsure why.

*Personal(ity) ~*

MBTI: ISTJ. Enneagram: 6w5. Have been tested multiple times over the course of the last four years or so, and always come up as ISTJ, although this surprised my parents and close friends. Have read up on myself for the last two years or so, and others and others compared to me for the same amount of time. This is the first time I am dating someone who knows their MBTI, though, and so the first time seeing how we related in the MBTI world. 

I have not found specifically that I have favorite or not types to be around. It’s more when I get what I feel I need (positive) or people are more demanding of me without me feeling they have justification (negative).

*Occupation ~*

Employed, full time, with some college courses, although not currently in school. Am a retail store manager. Unsure about “dream job” – always figured work would suck because WORK, and if I went home to someone/something that makes me happy, it was all worthwhile. 
*
About You ~
*
_Have a post in the main Intro thread – trying to not repeat just to fill._

*Summary of Me ~*

I’m passionate and loyal. People generally say I have a very strong sense of right and wrong, and sometimes do not see grey. I can be perceived as aggressive when I do not get what I feel I need from others, or retreat from conflict, both of which upset me. Taking care of others is a way I show love, but people notice I tend to not be as empathetic to people who are not “mine” (as in friends, family, significant other). Not knowing what’s going on can cause me a significant amount of anxiety. Although this will come out cheesy, I’ve worked VERY hard to become the woman I am today, and how my life and personality and relationships have changed for the better. 

*Other ~*

No favorite toy store section – unsure how you would pick. Wait. LEGOS. I love Legos! And board games. But anyway… 

No large collections of anything other than maybe caps from beer / hard cider bottles and bad past decisions (was supposed to be funny, like har-har-har?). 

My alpha phobia is not having a support system / being alone, and not knowing what’s going on, or not knowing who’s “in charge” kind of goes hand in hand with that. 

There is no ONE favorite food. How can you have ONE? I don’t understand this question at all.

Jolly givers? Hmm. Making people laugh unexpectedly. Blow pops (yeah, I am weird). LOVE driving with the windows open, and letting my hair fly all over. 

Pet Peeves that come to mind, but maybe not the top ones: washing showers and cleaning floors (can those be one?!), people immediately making messy something I cleaned (c’mon, I didn’t wanna clean it the FIRST time, anyway!), people who feel being social equals good customer service and don’t provide any actual service, and me not knowing in advance about changes (like someone being late or a change in plans or being lied to about something). 

A perfect day is waking up when I want next to my significant other. Making food when we want and doing whatever around the house. Taking a nap and then waking up for sex (not trying to turn this dirty, so sorry), getting ready, having a couple of close friends over for a game night, and then going to bed. 

Meat and veggies.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls: Nope.
The Death Penalty: Yes.
Premarital Sex: Yes.
People are inherently good: Not, but neither are they inherently evil?
Destiny: Blah.
Done drugs: Not.
Kissed in the rain: Absolutely. 
Re-reading a good book: Always.

*Other Other ~ Just Me*

Green. Lo Mein. Thunderstorms. Mountains. Breezes. Windows down. Colder weather. Good friends at home. FaceBook for keeping in touch with my peoples. Texts over phone calls, but calls with my closest people.


----------



## maiL

*


Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
The names Bond, James Bond.... Nah Liam will do well, as some will see from the username. Too poor to have a nickname.

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I was born in Sweden and are still living here to this day. Haven't really got an interesting story behind it. If i could get up and go anywhere i would guess i would go to Bhutan or South Africa.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I am 18 (soon to be 19, in about 11 days). I don't think i act my age and never really thought i did, remember when i was 12 and hung out with some older kids and still not feeling they match'd me agedly (if it is a word). But then i met some interesting people who i could relate to at a summer camp for film studies, a bunch of people who used some nice words and would discuss things thoreauly (wordplay), would guess you could call them early intellectuals. Now i don't remember what the point of that story was so yeah... Nowadays i act my age depending on what the norm for this age is?? I see myself as about 67 or something relating to long dead philosophers or other famous dead ones. I would think i do not act my age but then again what is the acting of my age.. Vine?? Dab?? pop culture, not really my thing. Now this has just become something rambly, and will stop now for the sake of my dignity because i will never get to the point of this question. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP, tested it about 5-6 times on different sites and always got the INTP card. Been reading about MBTI on and off for about a year, not really diving deep and learning all the other types. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Don't really know the types so well.... 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Did the enneagram a whale ago 5w4.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Currently unemployed and in studies, High School in Sweden (from 16-19).

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Studying Economics and Law witch i regret choosing but at least i got to studie some philosophy and psychology.

What is your dream job?
Dream job is walking around the street discussing to people like Plato, but i'll guess that dream is another one down the drain... Damn capitalism (not a socialist or commie).. So my other dream job is either a writer or a college professor, due to the freedom in the first one and the interest of indulging into philosophical conversation in the later one.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Some days if i'm in a good mood i would be like Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds.
Other days when i'm not in a such good mood i would be like Gregory House from House M.D.
For the most part i'm a mix of both, pretty much the typical archetype of INTP, if my emotions don't hit me, they tend to pile up and the BAM!!! i'm lying in bed for the next week (or longer).
As for interests i do the rock climb, play the guitar and piano novice and have a interest in literature. Currently trying to read infinite jest for the second time. 
Some favorite artists are David Bowie, Zeppelin, The Smiths, nIRVUNA and the doors. Plus similar stuff. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Legos

Do you collect anything? Vinyl records maybe?

What are your phobias? Telephone to strangers, that one hits me. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Hmm... a file of beef, some red whine sauce and not the regular potatoes but the other ones i forgot the name. Or a veggie burger. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Listening to David Bowie, the smell of chalk (climber thing), reading a really good book with lots of connections to other types of knowledge, for example the broom of the system by DFW, it is a fiction with a little Wittgensteininan philosophy some psychology and a bunch of humour, not perfect but still really good.

What are your top five pet peeves? Someone eating or breathing really loud or making other human noises loudly, non logical arguments or anything else not containing logic, poop culture, hypocrisy and gossip or small talk. These are not just small pet peeves these are fullblown nose wrinkle peeves. 

What would a perfect day be like for you? :violin: "Just a perfect day
Drink Sangria in the park
And then later
When it gets dark, we go home" Lou Reed
Depends on my mood but some part of it would be solitary, if i'm sociable i would guess hanging out with a few close friends doing something for the sake of not being alone.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both, have been trying to change to a vegetarian diet for some time but needing too look up new recipes and checking so you get all the nutritions kind of put me off (lazy, procrastinator).


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay
The Death Penalty Nay
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Yay/Nay depending on the day you ask me, if my hope for humanity is up or down. 
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain nAY
Re-reading a good book Yay*


----------



## Picusviridis

*Salvete!*

Personal ~
* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Picus is fine with me
- Any nicknames? Alas no

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Norfolk in England, and born a whole 50 miles south of there. East Anglia is where it's at!
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Right this exact moment?! Winterton on Sea because I haven't been for at least 4 months and they have damn fine sand dunes. Tomorrow morning? Who knows? Breakfast in Mongolia might do well. 

Age - 27. But I feel like a child masquerading as an adult. I think inner me is about 12 with hints of about 50! 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INFP and about 2-3 years

* What type do you usually test as? Apart from INFJ once, INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have no idea . . .

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Trying to be self employed making stuff but also just about to start a part time job working in a nature reserve visitor centre

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Only an A-level equivalent diploma in Countryside Management. Couldn't quite face Uni!

What is your dream job? Selfemployed woodsman and craftsperson. Maybe some sheep. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
A dithering procrastinator who when eventually gets on with things wonders why i'm so tired after 2 days of no sleep but a load of jobs completed. My favourite words are gloaming, percolate and bosky. I like the way they sound. I'm terrible at meeting people socially (although I do it a fair amount for work things) so maybe writing is easier than talking and I will start like this.


Other ~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Knick knacks that cost under £1
Do you collect anything? Not really
What are your phobias? I dislike things but i'm not sure I've got a true phobia of anything
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Infinite sausage rolls and raspberry ripple icecream
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Tea, wood carving, not having to get up, finding stuff when out on walks like skulls and feathers, being able to catch a butterfly in my hands, finding money on the floor, saying '[animal]' as you drive past them in the car.
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day trip out to something (pre)historical, lunch out, evening bonfire, drinking and cooking on the fire. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'll eat whatever is put infront of me


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Nay and Yay
The Death Penalty 
Premarital Sex Yay
People are inherently good Nay
Destiny Nay
Done drugs Yay
Kissed in the rain Nay
Re-reading a good book Yay


----------



## lilprimrose

*Personal ~*

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Siun is my general internet name but I do go by Kia, too.

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Female!

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
I'm from Finland and I have always lived in here. I am born in Eastern Finland and moved to our capital city when I was 15.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Seoul, South Korea! I want to eat their food, enjoy the culture and meet some of my friends who live there.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
I'm 19, soon turning 20. I kind of act my age in public/with people I don't know and I can be very mature BUT with my friends I'm more close to 16 years old or something close to that haha. People often think I'm still underage if I get comfortable with them.




*Personal(ity) ~
*
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFP. I first discovered my personality type about two years ago, I think, but I have always, since I was a little kid, been interested in the personality parts on horoscopes and other personality tests etc. 

*What type do you usually test as?*
Always an INFP!

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
I mostly enjoy other INFPs but also ENFPs, ENFJs and ISFJs.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
In Enneargram I got 6 points for type 9, the Peacemaker and 5 points for the type 2, the Helper.
I don't remember any other tests, but the results have always been quite similar.


*Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed adult student!

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
I'm in high school for adults and aiming for maybe psychology or law.

*What is your dream job?*
I'm not entirely sure, I just wish to have a job where I can help people through psychology, justice and/or philosophy.

*About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
*
I'd describe myself as a kind, open (url, not much irl haha) and very impulsive person. I came here in order to maybe find friends or just learn about all the types(mine included) and maaybe forget this after awhile... just to come back few months later lol.


*Other ~*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
The artsy section!

*Do you collect anything?*
In a weird way I collect life advice, mostly romantic relationships and life hacks.... lol.

*What are your phobias?*
I don't really have any, but I fear of not doing some of my duties because I'm afraid of making phone calls and therefore getting into trouble..

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
A homemade Korean meal with miso soup on the side that has corn in it. Delish.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Seeing people I like getting visibly excited of anything, it's soo cute! Also Korean dramas, hanging out with calm and loving cats/pets, talking about personalities with friends and going to my home church; sometimes I just stay there for hours because the atmosphere and people are so nice.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
- Disrespectful people who keep talking/whispering/laughing with each other during class or other important events.
- When few hours after watching a thin part of my bangs get already dirty...
- Strong seams on clothes that itch/feel uncomfortable
Aand I can't remember anything more.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I'd wake up to the sunrise, get up slowly and eat a calm, delicious breakfast with some music on and read a little bit of the Bible. Then I'd stay home drawing/writing/painting/reading for few hours, clean the place a little, cuddle my cat and have a workout of pilates and cardio mixed. After showering I'd head outside to photograph something, maybe my closest friend or boyfriend and we would go to a cafe after that. We would talk about world changing things, about feelings and joke a lot but never talk about other people too much. After that we would go walk around the city, maybe window shop and go to my or their place. We would cook some good food together, with me doing most of the work, and then after eating, would watch some tv-series or play video games, with comfortable silence and only on-and-off small conversations being made. After a few hours I or them would head back home and I would call my mom, talk about life and then get ready to bed. But of course I wouldn't really sleep right away, but I would study things online, maybe for school or just something personal that I like to know then. Around midnight I would doze off happy and relaxed, with the perfect amount of work and leisure having done that day. Ahhh, what a dream.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both; I keep going back and forth with vegan, vegetarian and the regular diets... So indecisive lol.

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls* - Yay
*The Death Penalty* - Nay
*Premarital Sex* - Nay
*People are inherently good* - Yay
*Destiny* - Yay
*Done drugs* - Nay
*Kissed in the rain* - Nay (but would want to)
*Re-reading a good book* - Yay


----------



## Ephemeraldust

Name: K
Age: 52
Type: INFJ
Location: Texas
Employment: Self-employed.
Education: Post Grad.
Free time: Hiking, camping, knitting, painting/print-making, writing (journaling, poetry, non-fiction).
Reading: Prefer non-fiction, poetry, how-to, cooking, and outdoor or craft related books.
Films: Prefer sci-fi, documentaries, occasionally rom/coms and meaningful dramas.
Pets: One amazing rescue dog.
Religion: Christian
Politics: Leftish
Relationship status: Single
Me: Complicated, passionate, subdued, thoughtful/reflective/introspective, warm, sincere, humanitarian, prefer peaceful quiet environment, perceptive, intuitive, inquisitive, I love loving and being loved


----------



## LeParfum

*Hi! I'm new here and will probably do an introduction thread, but this looks like fun so I thought I'd do it.*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?

*LeParfum is fine, but my name is Nicole and that works too.*

- Any nicknames?

*None.*

* Male/Female/Trans?

*Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

*I was born in Florida. Now I live in Tennessee. My mom was always kind of wild, so I've moved about 27 times in my life so far. I moved to Tennessee with her because she always wanted to live here and I thought we should be close, but I really dislike living here and am planning on moving this spring/early summer.*

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Actually I would love to go to Florida right now, but which part I'm not sure. I just have this craving to go to the beach, sit out in the sun, watch the dolphins and seagulls play. If I couldn't do that I would go to Paris and visit every single perfume store that I possibly could.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 25. I do think I act my age. I'm actually pretty typical for my age I think-desperate to have the career of my dreams, totally confused by the world around me and wondering how many bills I have to pay before I start to feel like an adult.*


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*I don't know. I've been aware of Myers-Briggs for years, probably since I was 12-13 years old, but I've never been dedicated enough to it to really delve in.*

* What type do you usually test as?

*Honestly, I think I've tested as almost every type. I find the questions very difficult to answer because my mood and my life circumstances so strongly dictate how I see myself and my tendencies in the moment.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*That's a difficult question to answer. I couldn't answer in specific personality type since I don't tend to think of the people around me in that way yet. I suppose in general I dislike it when people are haughty, take pride in cynicism or dump all of their emotional baggage on me without asking if I can take it. I like it when people are interested in and enthusiastic about the world, friendly, lighthearted and have a sense a humor (but not the mocking kind).*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*I haven't.*

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Unemployed at the moment due to an injury at my last job, but as soon as I'm healed I'm going to start building up a career in makeup artistry. I'll probably focus on bridal makeup, although I won't limit myself to that branch of makeup artistry if other opportunities look better.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*I never went to college. I always thought I would, but I was 16/17 in 2008 and because of the economic depression everyone I knew who had been to college was either out of work or working minimum wage jobs and drowning in debt. It seemed like the worst option for my future. I'm actually still ok with that decision. I was always very studious and driven to achieve when I was in school, but felt miserable and trapped by everyone's expectations, including mine. Being outside of that box, working regular, crappy jobs and then finding something that I'm passionate about has made me feel more like myself than I ever did before.*

What is your dream job?

*Makeup artist. Dreaming big, but I would love to have my own makeup line one day.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

*I would describe myself as a generally optimistic person. I'm stubborn, find almost everything interesting, love having adventures. I can be very nervous and shy around people or totally confident and friendly-I have no idea what causes the difference, except that maybe I'm in an in between period in my life and future socializing will be easier (*optimism*).

From this forum I hope to gain some knowledge about myself and have some interesting conversations.*


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

*The puzzle and board game section. I love puzzles for when my mind is overloaded and I just need to zone out. Plus I'm really, really good at them. That probably seems like a weird thing to brag about, but I can put a puzzle together in a snap. I love board games because they're so fun and casual. I generally find they bring out the best conversations.*

Do you collect anything?

*Makeup by general accumulation and the desire to try new formulas, brands, etc,. Perfume a little more intentionally. Right now I'm on a mission to collect more "iconic" fragrances, so I recently acquired Estee Lauder White Linen, Chanel No.5 and YSL Rive Gauche.*

What are your phobias?

*I'm not sure I should say. I don't think it's good luck.*

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

*Calamari, fresh strawberries and blueberries, maple sugar donuts and those donuts that are covered with crushed peanuts, watermelon, Haagen Dazs Dulce de Leche ice cream, coconut macaroons, blood oranges, orange smoothies, lemon glazed cookies, Greek salads with a lot of feta and kalamata olives, freshly baked New York style bagels.*

Some of the things that give you jollies?

*New youtube makeup videos by people I follow, getting magazines in the mail, beautiful old houses, discovering a new (to me) and interesting restaurant/store/park/anything, driving in the country, weather that's warm but not hot, new music by my favorite artists, having a totally clean home, sitting outside and listening to the birds, having a great conversation.*

What are your top five pet peeves?

*1. Politicians and political commentators who blatantly lie about things that can easily be fact checked.
2. Emails from companies/organizations with end-of-the-world subject lines.
3. Those times that I buy something and ruin it the first time I wear/use it.
4. Food that looks great in store but goes bad as soon as it crosses through my front door.
5. Forgetting my laundry is waiting in the washer for hours at a time (like right now).*

What would a perfect day be like for you?

*Waking up at dawn, feeling refreshed. The day being mild-warm and sunny. Opening a map, deciding on a place to go to and then driving there.*

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

*Both.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Yay.*
The Death Penalty *Nay. I don't think governments should be able to specifically point to a person and order their death, regardless of their crime.*
Premarital Sex *Yay, but like with most things I think it's up to personal preference.*
People are inherently good *Yay. Inherently good but easily taught otherwise.*
Destiny *Yay.*
Done drugs *Nay. No judgment, but I'm not personally interested.*
Kissed in the rain *Nay.*
Re-reading a good book *Yay, but only a few times or I'll get bored. Except with Witches Abroad, by Terry Pratchett. I could read that 1000x over and never be bored.*


----------



## Agent of Virtue

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Michael
- Any nicknames? None that make sense without context

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - 
Where were you originally born? Arkansas, USA
Where do you live today? Arkansas, USA
Any interesting story behind that? Not really

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? There are a lot of places I would like to go visit, but anywhere peaceful and with a pleasant culture I have not experienced yet would be fun, I think.
Age - 
How old are you? 25
Do you think you act your age? I neither know, nor care.
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.According to my wife, 16. <sarcasm>Isn't she sweet</sarcasm>




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTJ. Casually reading about it for a few years off and on. Only focusing on it heavily during late night conversations with good friends.

* What type do you usually test as? Historically, INTJ, but I believe I have tested accurately as ISTJ the last time or two (though that has been a long time).

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know. I enjoy being around most people who can disagree without being disagreeable.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I have not, though I would be interested in doing so.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I have an A.A.S. in software development, but the most important thing it taught me is that anything worth learning can be learned outside of college.

What is your dream job? I enjoy solving complex problems/puzzles, so most anything that allows me to focus on doing that would likely be agreeable.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Well I am not much for paragraphs, but...
About me:

I enjoy solving problems/puzzles/riddles
I don't lie
I consider empathy to be my greatest blessing (and burden)
I believe that people ought to control their thoughts and feelings, not the other way around.
I don't care if you don't like what I have to say, but I do not directly seek to offend people either.
I love debate (not argument).
I believe that it is important for people to have a cause to devote themselves to.

What I hope to get from this forum is pretty straightforward. I hope to meet people worth meeting and have conversations worth having.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I've not been to a toy store in a long time. If I had to guess... maybe board games.

Do you collect anything? Information mostly. 
What are your phobias? Well, I am allergic to wasps, so I have a healthy fear of them, but other than that... I don't really know. I don't tend to dwell on fear.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I don't drool. I like turkey.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I'm not certain I understand this question. If it is about things that make me happy... peace, good food, cuddling with my wife, some games, studying certain topics, and alcohol. 
What are your top five pet peeves? People giving up on things easily, people assuming (without good reason) that they know more about another person than that person knows about himself/herself, people pretending that their opinions are equal to facts, people who equate respect with agreement, persistent dedication to ignorance
What would a perfect day be like for you? peaceful and full of opportunity
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I like meat and vegetables, but I'd have a hard time eating only one or the other, so both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: yes
The Death Penalty: not if it is left in the hands of corrupt governments
Premarital Sex: I don't care.
People are inherently good: People are inherently people. Their tendency towards selfishnes or altruism (and other things that commonly relate to good and evil) develops over time.
Destiny: I believe that some things are certain, but most things are in constant flux. For the most part, people make their own destinies.
Done drugs: no
Kissed in the rain: Yeah.
Re-reading a good book: Is it worth doing? Yes. Am I doing it right now? No.


----------



## Ghostly Mind

*Personal ~*

* Name - Grace
- Nicknames - Kino (this is the Japanese translation of my Chinese name ) or Ghost (Usually people don't call me by my nicknames but it's fine)

* Male/Female/Trans? Female, but I'm quite neutral

Location - Hong Kong, I identify myself as Hong Konger more and more especially after these few years. I do want to travel (especially to Europe) and even try living in different countries, but I believe I will not migrate.

Age - 20 this year. Usually act younger, but think older. I don't like responsibilities and formality so I am childish with my family and familiar people, but I like philosophical thinking so I have a mind with more than I have experienced in my years.




*Personal(ity) ~*

* MBTI: INFP, only been reading for a year or so. And mostly not serious as a study.

* What type do you usually test as? INFP from the start, even before I know about MBTI.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know enough to answer this. So far ESTJ sounds terrible.

Other personality tests - Enneagram 4w5


*
Occupation ~*

* Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed, no part time jobs.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Currently in university. Major: Creative Media Minor: Psychology

What is your dream job? Writer.


*About You ~*

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Hmm, I usually just say I am Gemini, 4 and INFP if I have to briefly describe myself, can't decide what to sayXD Well if you meet me in person, I will first be quiet and reserved, if we somehow get familiar I am talkative about certain topics like dreams and past experiences. I tend to detach when I feel something's wrong though. If you manage to be my comrade I will always stand by you, but I will give you comments and suggestions if I disagree with you. I am not used to expressing feelings directly (especially when speaking) but I am genuine.
I hope to know more about myself in this forum, and see what kinds of people are around. And I just realized I may be able to discuss similar interests and topics here!


*Other ~*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I don't go to toy-store, too bad. I wonder if they have stationery and notebooks? 
Do you collect anything? Notebooks. Guilty for not using them. And things that other people left behind but have meanings.
What are your phobias? 'Rotten' things. Like mould on fruits, and old rubber bands.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. The brand of soy sauce udon that stopped producing Q _Q
Some of the things that you give you jollies? New notebooks, beautiful notebooks, using notebooks XD Meeting a friend I love, sodium street lamps at night, the wind, story ideas, ghosts
What are your top five pet peeves? Lies that engaged my emotion, people who hurts other's feeling just because they want to, boring and shallow topics, uninteresting projects with much constraints, expensive, trendy but style-less products
What would a perfect day be like for you? A day free from procrastination ~~
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat plz

*
Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls: Souls yes. Likely God exist but I will rebel anyway.
The Death Penalty: Ok. For the sake of plots.
Premarital Sex: Why not?
People are inherently good: I assume so.
Destiny: I feel like so.
Done drugs: Not sure what this means. 
Kissed in the rain: Yes for the romance.
Re-reading a good book: Yes for experiencing more.


----------



## disjunqkt

Personal ~

* disjunqkt
- DJ

* Male/Female/Trans? female

Personal(ity) ~

* MBTI type - INTP, been casually interested for approx. 6 years

* What type do you usually test as? INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? enjoy NT's, NF's; dislike SJ's more often.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? does student count?


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I use the forum for entertainment purposes only. I enjoy reading the deepest thoughts of others in anonymity. 
Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: perhaps, but not necessarily; more than likely NO... but I will not say with absolute certainty.
The Death Penalty: kill only to save an innocent life
Premarital Sex: every day 
People are inherently good: probably not
Destiny: probably not
Done drugs: every day
Kissed in the rain: yeh
Re-reading a good book: sure


----------



## The Impossible Girl

Hello, I'm new here.
Personal: Um... You guys can just call me Clara. I'm female (as can be seen if you read the gender thing on the left).
I was born in North Queensland, now I live in South-east Queensland. My Dad's a school teacher, so we just moved according to which school he worked at (so, only three schools in three different cities, meaning that we had three big moves in my life). I would love to go to Japan (and I actually am going as an exchange student at the end of the year). The Japanese culture is just amazing and all the people are really friendly and polite.
I am turning sixteen in a couple of months. I have been described as being a sixty-year-old in a fifteen-year-old's body.

Personal(ity): I'm an INTJ. I first took the test when I was in grade seven (I'm now in grade eleven). I took it once each year after that (when I'd remember). I was always interested in all the theory behind the Meyers-Briggs Type Indicator, and as I'd read things like "You know you're an INTJ when..." I'd find myself relating to everything. I tried doing the test in different 'moods', but it always resulted in INTJ (with a few reading as INTP - when I went through my 'procrastinating phase' because I hated Maths and English and didn't want to do it). My favourite personality types to be around are other INTJs (my best friend is an INTJ), INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENFP and ISFP. The ENFPs always try to hug me. 
Least favourit types... Probably ENTJ, ENTP and ESFP (but there are a few exceptions who I'm very close friends with).
I'm an Enneagram 5 and my SLOAN result was RCOEI (Inquisitive). My socionics result was also ILI. I don't think I've taken any other tests, so I'll continue to the other questions.

Occupation: Unemployed. I'm still in school and need to focus on my final two years of high school. I study English, Math B (second most advanced Math in Queensland), Chemistry, Music, Visual Art and Japanese.
I'd love to be a published writer. However, I'm also interested in psychology, neuroscience, astronomy, architecture, screen-writing and many other different areas.

About You:
I am a fangirl. Yes, an INTJ fangirl. A responsible fangirl. I love Doctor Who, Sherlock Holmes (books and BBC), all of Tolkien's works (including the Silmarillion), Rick Riordan's books, The Chronicles of Narnia (especially The Magician's Nephew and The Silver Chair), Young Justice (tv show), DC (especially Batman), Marvel, The Legend of Zelda, Star Wars, Harry Potter and Pirates of the Caribbean.
Hobbies of mine include: piano, drawing, writing stories, photography, chess, theorising (yes, that's a hobby), reading and gaming (only Zelda and Mario games really).

Other:
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board games, video games and books (I don't usually go to toystores. I'm generally in the library, book shop or at home).
Do you collect anything? I collect books! One day I will have an entire library of my own.
What are your phobias? Heights and humans.
Describe your favourite food until you drool: Delicate, fluffy pavlova. Meringue with just the right crunch. Cream and berries piled on top. The sweetest sweet you'll ever taste. A perfect combination of all in life that is good. A melt-in-your-mouth sensation... (I don't think I'm ever going to drool, so I'll stop now).
Some of the things that you give you jollies? What on earth are 'jollies'? Is this an American thing? Do you mean things that creep me out? I don't really know...
What are your top five pet peeves? Horrible colloquialisms or acronyms used in text-message English (i.e. 'pet peeves', lol and soz. I hate it especially when people say it out loud. You can actually laugh and you could just say 'sorry'). Sorry, four more to go. Um... idiots, conceited idiots, weird emotions and small-talk.
What would a perfect day be like for you? No humans. Just me and my books (and my bed and pillows).
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. Humans need a balance.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - Yes. I'm a Christian.
The Death Penalty - No.
Premarital Sex - No.
People are inherently good - No. We're born sinful and it's our choice to do good, but we'll never attain complete 'goodness'.
Destiny - Yes, but not the weird, superstitious kind.
Done drugs - No.
Kissed in the rain - No. I'm not sappy or into romance.
Re-reading a good book - YES!!!!


----------



## softvelvet

*Personal*

_Raquel_, but I do often use _Rachel _when speaking (or writing in) English. I am a sixteen year old cis female from Brazil: I was born in Ceará, but am currently living in Rio de Janeiro because I didn't like living with my parents so I moved out of their house and in with my aunt. If I could go anywhere in the world, I think I would like to visit Europe.

Most of the times (at least in public) I act my age, but sometimes being around me is like being with a five year old.


*Personal(ity)*

I am really a newbie, I have only started researching about MBTI recently. I took the 16 personalities test four times and got the same result for all: _INTJ-T_. My two best friends are ISTP-T and INFP-T. I often argue with the ISTP one and some days it is like we can't stand each other. My brother is an ENTP-T... as a child I used to loathe him, but now that we're not living together anymore, things have been easier (I think it is because it is easier to ignore each other).

This is what I got from a Big Five Test:
"Your Global5/SLOAN type is *RLOEI*
Your Primary type is *Limbic*"
I would say some part of what it said about me is accurate, but not nearly as much as the MBTI test.


*Occupation*

I am a student (next year is my last), but I also work as an English Tutor. I don't have a "dream job", I sure would like to study Biotechnology, but I don't feel smart enough.


*About You*

I like reading, it doesn't really matter if it is a book or a magazine or even an online article. I also dislike pointless conversation (for exemple: I hate to talk about others, their lives don't really matter to me, so why would I?). I love fast-paced music because it helps me with my thoughts. People tell me I am smart all the time, but I don't really feel like it; most of the times I just feel really dumb. Also, for most of my life I tried to "fit in" and make people like me, but then I noticed how pointless it is... Of course some habits stay, so I often compliment people in a very empty way (I tell them how pretty their eyes are, but don't even know what color it is. I tell them I love their hair, but don't really care if it is blond, brown or if the person is bald). I also am a hugger, but hate people hugging me first.
I expect to find more people like me, I want to finally find someone that can understand me.


*Other*


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _The section that has super-heroes._
Do you collect anything? _Only knowledge_
What are your phobias? _I hate butterflies._

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
I love _Japanese food_.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? _Music, visiting museums, research._
What are some of your pet peeves? _Small talk, I hate when people try to order me around, being underestimated._
What would a perfect day be like for you? _A day to rest with no one around and listening to loud music._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _Nowadays I'm finding hard to eat meat._


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - *I don't have a very clear opinion on this, I believe in a higher power, though I don't really think it would care much about us (I also do believe in Evolution). About souls, I believe everyone has one as I also believe in reincarnation.*
The Death Penalty *Useless.*
Premarital Sex *If the person wants to, why not?*
People are inherently good *No*
Destiny *I don't know.*
Done drugs *No*
Kissed in the rain *No*
Re-reading a good book *No*


----------



## Niobity

Name: Niobity/Nibby
Age: 30
Type: INFP
Location: Los Angeles, California
Employment: Outside Sales for Food Manufacturer
Education: Bachelors degree
Free time: Church, Hiking, Reading, Youtube, Thought Catalog, roller skating at the rink, 
Reading: Christian books, relationships, articles online
Films: marvel movies, inspirational content, comedies, documentaries, romantic comedies
Pets: two cats
Religion: Christian
Politics: semi conservative but not republican
Relationship status: Single
Me: Compassionate, quirky, affectionate, shy, reflective, intuitive, sincere, introverted with extravert tendencies around certain people, smiley, warm, insecure, curious, love to love others and demonstrate my love for them, good listener.


----------



## JaneApricity

Personal ~

*Name *- What do you preferred to be called? Katekarl, although most people give up and call me Kate. 
*Any nicknames?* None for you. Yet. 
*Male/Female/Trans?* Female
*Where were you originally born?* Tennessee 
*Where do you live today?* Las Vegas 
*Any interesting story behind that?* Military brat. 
*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?* The ocean. Because oceans. Or an aquarium. Because fish. 
*How old are you?* 17 
*Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* Some days I act like I'm 80+ and have seen all there is to see in the world and sometimes I'm 3 and laughing at boob jokes. For the most part, I'm your generic angsty teen. 




Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I first started reading up on Myers-Briggs when I was 12. At first, I tested out as INTJ like my dad. I decided I was ISTJ for the longest while (*insert much laughter*) and then my mom (who knows nothing about MB) said, "I think you're INTP." I read about it and realized I was an idiot, because that's exactly what I am. 

*What type do you usually test as?* I test as whatever I think I am because I'm too good at manipulating quizzes. 

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* My best friend is an INTP. My other friend is an ENTJ, although we butt heads an awful lot. My other friend is an ESFP. Those are my only friends, so I suppose I like those types. I don't think I've ever liked an ENFJ. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I'm a 5w4 sx on Enneagram. I obviously need to google that other one. 



Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?* Unemployed. 

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm dual-enrolled in high school and the most pretentious infuriating Christian college in the world. But when I go to real college, it should be in biology. 

*What is your dream job?* Aquarist. Author. 


About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* 
*insert a meme because I panicked* 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? LEGOS
Do you collect anything? Books 
What are your phobias? Spiders and little old ladies at the foot of my bed 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Oh lord. Sour. Gummies. With the crunchy salty outside and then it turns your tongue inside out... 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Tumblr 
What are your top five pet peeves? Loud chewing, not using headphones while doing loud internet-y things, people who are given evidence and ignore the evidence, when my knees touch when I bend down to pick something up, when my lovely, kind, sweet sister doesn't leave me alone. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Video games, Netflix, and pizza. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Mostly vegetarian. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* At first I read this like it was some different version of Dungeons and Dragons. Anyways, yes. 
*The Death Penalty* Yes 
*Premarital Sex* In theory, no. 
*People are inherently good* lmao No 
*Destiny *Sure 
Done drugs No 
*Kissed in the rain* Someday 
*Re-reading a good book* Yeeees all the yesses.


----------



## Trixanne

Personal*~

**Name - Tahnee
- Trix or Trixanne is also fine.

**Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Hunter Valley, NSW, Australia. Been around the world a dozen times though. I travel a lot.
- If I could leave I'd go to Los Angeles for multiple reasons, but the most open I'm willing to admit is that the opportunity for film related jobs is significantly greater.

Age - I'm 25, I can act many ages. I can be imaginative and play around with children (I assume I'm using Ne for that) but I can easily socialise with any age group, never had much difficulty blending in but it can be tiring. I would say I'm relatively mature but also immature in some aspects at the same time. I can have deep existential conversations but am not immune to potty humour. 




Personal(ity)*~

**What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP, been interested in general for a few years but only been OCD levels of research in the past year.

**What type do you usually test as? Tested as INTP on every test I've done... And there's been many! >.< I even got facially typed with no info other than 2 photos... Intp again.

**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I'm for some reason drawn to infps but one of my best friends is an entp, we think alike 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I'm a 4w5 which made me really hammer on my typing and functions because 4w5 is more heavily associated with infps but I don't use Fi at all. Happy to take more tests, now that I've heard of the "big 5" I'll have to Google that and do it next.



Occupation*~

**employed in an undesirable retail job.  it's more exhausting than it should be.

What is your education? Currently doing a Bachelor of Animation.

What is your dream job? I want to direct my own animated films one day.


About You*~

**Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I like animals, genetics, video games and art. I make friends easier online than I do in real life. 

I am hoping to perhaps meet a few like minded souls and mbti geeks. It would be nice to have an outlet to describe life experiences using mbti terminology.



Other*~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I like the cute gadgets but fluffy toys never cease to amuse me.
Do you collect anything? Still have pokemon cards, also used to collect MTG before donating most of my collection to my ex (I'm a nice person)... I also have a coin collection.
What are your phobias? I don't have any true phobias, the usual things like spiders etc don't freak me out, I can hold them comfortably. I do experience moderate anxiety when making a phone call to an unknown entity however, so that's probably the closest thing to a fear that I have. I also startle a little at loud noises extremely close to me (for example the thunder resulting from a lightening strike less than a block away)
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I adore pasta, carbonara most specifically... The creamy cheese mixed with bacon.... Ahhhhhh! Pure bliss. Guaranteed stomach ache for days from overindulging.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Rainbows, interesting facts, the sound of a cat purring, inspirational music, really well thought out story plots.
What are your top five pet peeves? Feminazis, stupidity in general, that grating sound that metal makes when it is scratched, being slapped in the face, men with long fingernails.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Sitting in bed next to a waterfall with my cats beside me playing a competitive esport and doing very well at it. Bowl of pasta at my right hand, box of chocolate at my left. All the while with my team giving me warm fuzzies over Skype. Butler comes out and hands me a (legit) cheque for $1billion... Evening somehow manages to end with copious amounts of X rated activities. Oh yeah and make sure I have a live band playing for me the whole day but they can't see me, they just play my requests and leave when I tell them to, that would be nice.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Strong preference for meat but I do enjoy some veggies.


Other Other*~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: more nay than yay but I think the concepts are interesting.
The Death Penalty: more yay than nay due to world overpopulation but I would be mortified by the idea that an innocent person could potentially receive capital punishment.
Premarital Sex: yay (when I was younger I would've said nay but for 10 years I've been in a "oh well, that happened" mindset)
People are inherently good: nay, people usually think about themselves first and foremost, some manage to pull good off but it's not more than half of the populous.
Destiny: more nay than yay but again I think its an interesting concept.
Done drugs: on the fence on that concept. I think if it won't do any irreversible damage to your system then fine but I don't think it should be a required thing in life either. I'd happily stop drinking if I was asked to. In fact I intend to anyway if I have kids.
Kissed in the rain: yay, I think it's sweet.
Re-reading a good book: yay, done this many times.


----------



## Aren

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Aren, usually my online handle name, or Robin, my actual name!
- Any nicknames? Lots of Rob, but usually none really.

* Male/Female/Trans? Male.

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

Born in Seoul, Korea, but grew up living in the States since I was two. Moved quite a bit, although only in two states ( California and Texas) and currently live in Texas.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I think I would go to Iceland, to marvel over the new culture, landscape, and lifestyle.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
19, but people I know have said I do act somewhat older, which makes me sad sometimes, (jk) but to be honest, I would say I'm really not that mature at all.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFP, I haven't really been reading up on it much, but it's really intriguing.

* What type do you usually test as?
INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
To be honest, I haven't done enough research on the other types to really identify which ones might be my favorite or least favorite.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I have not taken any.


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed, in a part time job while attending college.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Currently pursuing a BA in Geography , with a minor in Human Development and Family Sciences, also pursuing a teaching certification for Social Studies as well.

What is your dream job?
I think it would have to be a musician, to be able to express myself creatively and share it with others, while also developing connections with people through it.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm just your average undergrad college student trying to make sense of what is happening with the world and how to best respond to it. Planning and constraints on how things should be done stress me out, and I definitely feel like I am always looking for something to pour my heart and soul into, although I can't seem to focus on one thing very much. I enjoy gaming and all the usual nerdy things I suppose, Star Wars is probably my favorite thing of all time. 
I would really just like to learn more about who I am and find friends in a community of like-minded people who enjoy doing so.




Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Heh, probably the books and sci fi section, legos 
Do you collect anything?
Not in particular.
What are your phobias?
Fear of living a life of blandness and apathy and not being able to distinguish and express my thoughts passionately. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Mexican food.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Discussing Star Wars and random topics of human nature and their emotions. Also character development and a good storyline through well thought out dialogue.
What are your top five pet peeves?
Condescending actions and words.
Losing things.
That feeling of frustration when you have too many things open on the computer and nothing is responding.
Calling ATNT
Long nails whenever I try to play the guitar.


What would a perfect day be like for you? I think it would include making lunch with my friends, and discussing random topics at length about the things we're passionate about, and then going to different kinds of museums and just spend time wandering around and reading. Ideally this would happen in another country, where nothing is familiar to us, and then we would go to a live concert and go to a theatre performance! I would end the day with us making a campfire, sipping drinks and talking about the joys of the day.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Meat.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Yay.
The Death Penalty Undecided.
Premarital Sex Yay.
People are inherently good Yay.
Destiny Yay.
Done drugs Yay.
Kissed in the rain Nay... one day though.
Re-reading a good book YAY!


----------



## aquapecha

*Personal ~*
Name - Go by "Redd" online, but people can call me whatever.

Male/Female/Trans? I like to keep people guessing. It's fun. 

Location - Born in the Philippines, moved and now currently live in the USA, Arizona specifically. I'd like to move to a big, crowded city. Hate where I currently live. Thankfully gonna move to a region with public transport soon, at least.

Age - 18. I've been told I act old for my age. Like, a 40 year old. Since transitioning into the adult world though, I realize I'm woefully inexperienced and I've still got those pesky teenage insecurities.

*Personal(ity) ~*
ENTP. Been reading up on it since I was 12-13.
Typed as INTP for a while, had an "I'm REALLY an INTJ" phase. Read up more on cognitive functions, realized Ne was my primary and introversion was out of circumstance from a rocky childhood.
I enjoy people in general, how well we can get along completely depends on the person.

Enneagram: 9w1

*Occupation ~*
Unemployed, hoping to be employed within the next month.
Currently in college, going for a compsci major.

I don't have a dream job, unless not having a job counts as a dream job. Not working on one thing and just pursuing random interests for the hell of it while getting paid sounds fucking amazing.

*About You ~*
I like learning about cool things, and the world is cool, so I like learning about the world.
This forum is interesting.

*Other ~*
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? If you can still get ouija boards at Toys R Us, I'm making a beeline for that. Otherwise, legos and play-doh and shitty kid's watercolor kits.

Do you collect anything? A collection of bubbles/bubble blowers from the dollar store. My life dream is to get rich and aim for the real expensive stuff... _The $10+ bubble blowers from Wal-Mart..._ :^0

What are your phobias? Intimacy. Admitting my feelings to people close to me, or even to myself. Becoming an adult that's resigned to societal expectations and mundanity. Motherfucking *scorpions*.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I read "food" and immediately started drooling.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Weird stuff people do that are outside social norms and makes people that try to read it through common sense scratch their heads. Unusual things.

What are your top five pet peeves? 1. Being told what to do, 2. Being told what not to be, 3. Being told that one way is the best way, 4. Not being able to go loose and chase after curiosities and interests, 5. Being around people that suffocate my Ne

What would a perfect day be like for you? A day with absolutely no responsibilities. Also where the concept of time is eliminated and I can eternally fool around... Okay, that kinda transcends a "day," but ya know.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? The only vegetables I like are... um... potatoes...?


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls *Nay, but fun concept to think of.*
The Death Penalty *Yay, but it depends.*
Premarital Sex *Fuck Yay*
People are inherently good *Yay, but people are inherently good and bad.*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay, but I wanna try it.*
Kissed in the rain *Nay. Cute though.*
Re-reading a good book *Heck Yay*


----------



## blue one

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you preferred to be called? - Luke is my name. I prefer to be called by my forum nickname.
- Any nicknames? - Yes, one, but I'll keep it to myself.

*** Male/Female/Trans? Male

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 32. I don't act my age. It's difficult to tell which age I resemble most. In my head live at least 5 people: a 1000 years old hermit diviner, 86 years old mad scientist, 46 years old overprotective paramedic, 22 years old holy knight, 5 years old playful child and maybe a few more... (Hey, quit bitting our hand, it's not your turn yet!)



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ 2w1 - started around 10 years ago with enneagram.

*** What type do you usually test as?
INFJ also often INTJ because of my Ti

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
It depends on a person really.
Usually it's good to be around INFJ, ENTP, INTJ, ENFJ, INTP, ISTP (from best to less good)
Types that usually don't work out: ESTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, ESFP, INFP, ENFP, ISFJ (from worst to less bad)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed? Unemployed

What is your dream job? Searching for one.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Actually the thing about many persons living in my head, from age paragraph describe me well. I joined the forum because reading about MBTI and Enneagram is my hobby. I would also like to exchange some experiences or simply to chat.


Other ~


What are your phobias?
I don't like high places.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Day spent with my loved one on doing things be both like.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat but healthy if possible.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - I'm agnostic but more into Nay side
The Death Penalty - Nay, everyone deserve another chance... in extreme situations some brain-tinkering might help
Premarital Sex - Yay, but in responsible way.
People are inherently good - define "good" first, in my definition of good - nay
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## BlackLeopard

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Grace
- Any nicknames? Gracie, Gracie Poo, Gracerella

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I live in America, specifically the Northwest. Surrounded by hills, big hills, rocks, and lots of pine trees. Oh, and a large river. I would go to Alaska and Japan. Been to Japan once - LOVED it!! Want to visit again, and again!

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 29, but most people think I look or act younger. My personality often shifts. I can act young or more mature depending on the people, circumstances, and how I feel at the time, or how I should treat a situation. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm an INFP, and I've been reading up on the types for a while, albeit short while. Don't know everything about them yet.

* What type do you usually test as?

INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

Don't know if I've come across an ENTP, so have no clue about them. Think I'd have trouble with an ESTJ. I'm a gentle person by nature, but I don't like to be pushed or prodded into something I don't want to do. In general though, I get along with most types 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Haven't taken any other tests, so I don't know what I am.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm going to purse a major in English starting next year. Maybe minor in Communications.

What is your dream job?

Do I have to pick just one? Photographer, Author, Archaeologist, or Photo Journalist. Am pursuing writing or editing though

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm a dreamer by nature, or wanderer, so to speak. So many things interest me, but I'm finally picking one path and going to follow it wholeheartedly. I joined this forum, because I have an interest in types and people. Curious by nature, so I like to explore. Hoping to make possible connections, and maybe even some new friends in the process

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? I would wander to the boy's section to get something for my nephew
Do you collect anything? Keychains, books, and photos.
What are your phobias? While I like all creatures (including snakes and etc.), I have an irrational fear of insects (mostly beetles and spiders). Working on this phobia, so there's hope for me yet!
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Turkey, mashed potatoes, and french style cut green beans. YUM!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cats, little kids (although I don't always know how to interact with them), and nature.
What are your top five pet peeves? Do I have to list five? I mostly have a hard time with arrogant people or closed minded individuals. Anyone that picks on the weak or defenseless. Nothing makes me more angry (which not most does).
What would a perfect day be like for you? A walk on a brisk fall day with my camera in hand.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both. I eat both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Not sure, maybe. Haven't thought much on it.
Premarital Sex - Nay. Not for me at least.
People are inherently good - Yes, and no.
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay. Read the Hobbit two or three times.


----------



## AryaSG

Personal:

Name- AryaSG is fine, although that is not my real name.
Gender- Female
Age- 15. How I act depends on who I'm with.

Location- I was born in Canada, but now live in the United States. At the present moment, there isn't anywhere I want to go to immediately—I need to plan out such a trip rather than decide so spontaneously. However, in the future, I would love to visit bouldering spots like Hueco Tanks and Fontainebleau.



Personality:

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ—I first took an online test in middle school and didn't think much of it. However, I'm currently on summer break and bored, so I revisited MBTI and found personality theory quite interesting and potentially a useful tool for social interaction. 

What type do you usually test as?
INTJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I haven't typed enough people to be qualified to make those generalizations, but many of my friends are INTx or xNFx types. I'm the most curious about ENTJs, and would love to meet one.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I've taken a lot! My biography in my profile lists them all.



Occupation:

Employed or Unemployed?
I'm still a student, and unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I'm currently in high school, and will most likely choose a neuroscience major along with a pre-med program.

What is your dream job?
Pediatric Neurologist



About You:

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

This is my first time actually posting on a forum! I would describe myself as quite reserved and introverted, but surprisingly assertive despite my rather tiny physical appearance. As a teenager, I'm at the point of creating my own identity and pursuing my goals. I believe that this forum could help me with the former. Plus, it's interesting to read the interactions of the different people on PerC. Because I am not a naturally social person, it's important for me to learn how people communicate with each other in their own styles.



Other ~

What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
I don't go to the toy store, so I can't say.

Do you collect anything?
I collect United States quarters, but very casually.

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
I don't have a particular favorite food, but I love East Asian cuisine.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
An entire day of rock climbing with complete freedom and preferably, solitude.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I eat meat, but I don't mind occasional vegetarian meals.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: No
The Death Penalty: No
Premarital Sex: No
People are inherently good: No
Destiny: No
Done drugs: No
Kissed in the rain: No
Re-reading a good book: Yes


----------



## Text

Ooh! This is a nice thread. Quite kind!

Personal ~

* Name - Text is fine.

* Male/Female/Trans? - Zippity zilch! I don't have a strong sense of gender or identify with it that strongly, so just, like, go with whatever, dude.

Age - I'm 20! I act like a 12-year-old, but sometimes, also like a 40-year-old. Sometimes even simultaneously! It's kind of complicated, but I hope that my age behavior disparity isn't too out of place as to cause problems with people.



Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ENFP, if I haven't forgotten the system again! I've read on and off for a few years. I got something something IJ once, but I'm pretty sure my answers back then, years ago, were disingenuous.

* What type do you usually test as? - ENFP! Though I'm very much on the borderline for E/I!

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? - I'unno. Personally, I prefer to assess people by their actual behavior rather than their given type. The type is a useful category, sure, but it's not a catch-all indicator of who that person is!



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? - I'm pretty much given room and board in exchange for pursuing higher education. Whomp.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. - I dunno. I wanted to go math, but I discovered I hate the college environment and how it runs that, and seeing as I'm only in it for the knowledge and not the degree anyway, I figure maybe I should seek out another major.

What is your dream job? - Storytelling! Books, comics, shows, whatever, I just want to tell stories people enjoy.



About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. - I'd describe myself mostly as a story junkie. And an orange, tea-guzzling dork, naturally. I'm here mostly because... well, I guess the reason I'm still here is because, well, why not? I might meet some interesting people and such.



Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - Creativity toys! Wooden blocks, LEGOs, that sorta thing.

Do you collect anything? - Timepieces, mostly clocks and hourglasses, and keys!

Describe your favourite food until you drool. - That sounds like a lot of effort to put into describing sush – whoops never mind.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Well-written, complex stories with an engaging plot and characters! ... Wait, this isn't a sexual question, is it?

What are your top five pet peeves? - Tony, Francisco, Irwen, Rebecca, and Li'l Johanne.

What would a perfect day be like for you? - Imperfect, I guess? I could go into a whole philosophical tangent on that.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - I think my body prefers vegetarian, but I love me some fish and chicken. It's... a process.



Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - The best answer I can give is "Shrug". I don't really have any reason to believe those things exist, but I also have no reason to believe they _don't._ So I just kinda... don't develop any real opinion one way or another.

People are inherently good - "Good" isn't really objective. I'd say that, on account of a history of evolution, people as a whole are slated towards, on some level, being inherently social, which may give rise to certain behaviors usually called "good", but wouldn't necessarily. So, uh... shhhhrug?

Destiny - I don't think it matters whether destiny exists! We don't know the future either way.

Done drugs - Do behavioral pills count? I'm off them now, because it turns out they were making things a lot worse... (I know they don't count, but in retrospect, all the pills I used to take had a frightening amount in common with narcotic addictions!)

Re-reading a good book - Absolutely!

Thanks for reading, if ya made it this far! I'm kinda a rambler, so I tried to keep it brief... enough. Oh no, here comes the end of the post!


----------



## LadyCamille

Personal ~

* I prefer to be called Camille.

* Female

Location - I was born in New Jersey and have lived in North Carolina since 2002. Yes, there is a hellafide story behind every phase I've arrived to in my life.
- If there was any place I could go to, it would be my next phase of life. I'm over this phase. I've learned all I needed and care to know about humans and responses to toxic mentally ill people. Regardless of their personality types. Mental illness doesn't discriminate and the psychopaths are winning. I want out of this phase of my life so that I can finally be the woman they've tried to stop me from becoming.

Age - I am 38 years old, always have been a book worm and wise beyond my years. I believe my psychological age is much older. I prefer to do my research and work on my manuscript, which is part of a six-part series on Narcissistic Personality Disorder. It takes a level of maturity to tackle this type of feat. However, when dealing with love and romance, I'm rather immature since I'm going thru a separation and in love with someone who brings out the girl in me.




Personal(ity) ~

* ENFP and I've known about it for about 7 years or so. I mainly study personalies in conjunction with disorders.

* Introvert over 25 years ago. I've changed.

* My least favorite types of personality are the ones who suffer from mental illness and/or personality disorders in the Cluster B (Dramatic, Emotional, or Erratic Personality Disorders) who are toxic for my health. Those prone to Antisocial Personality Disorders are ISTP, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP. Those prone to Borderline Personality Disorder is ESFP. Those prone to Histrionic Personality Disorders is ENFJ. Those prone to Narcissistic Personality Disorder are ESTP, ESTJ.


Occupation ~

* Writer/Author (entrepreneur) and Editor for a company (work-from-home)

I earned a Bachelor degree in Communications.

What is your dream job? Content Creator


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm ENFP who true to the description. I was born into a narcissistic family and married into a narcissistic family. I was once a kept wife, now a dishonored-honorable wife, I'm struggling to find my bearings. I'm in the fight of my life to get out of this web and get back custody of my children. The past two years, I've been a fish out of water. I'm trying to complete a six-part series (I'm a writer, btw) and move onto my next phase of life where I will be most happiest.

In this chaos, I've lived an abstinent life for two years. Still living with my husband and have my own apartment to get back custody of my children. In the midst of the drama, I've fallen in love with an ENTJ. I hope to get from this group things I need to do to secure my livelihood (which already in place) and to win the love of my life.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Games (board and cards)
Do you collect anything? Books
What are your phobias? N/A
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Seafood of all types
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Children's laughters
What are your top five pet peeves? Any one of the traits of a toxic person
What would a perfect day be like for you? spending the day at the park while on a picnic with the love of my life
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Yes
People are inherently good - No, they must be taught to be good
Destiny - Yes
Done drugs - experiment in youth
Kissed in the rain - all the time
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## Skadu

_deleted_


----------



## Ratsnake

Personal
*Name-* Call me Rat
*Gender-* Female that looks and acts more like a male and consistently gets called one because of it. (And I honestly don't mind or care)
*Location-* Southeast Coast of the United States
*Where would you like to go-* I would like to eventually travel to most of the world but Washington State, Mexico, Japan, UK, and Germany are probably my first choices.
*Age-* You'll find out eventually, but I definitely don't act my age.

Personality
*MBTI Type-* INTJ 
*Enneagram-* Very torn between 1w9 and 5w6.
*Instinctual Variants-* SP>SO>SX
*Big 5-* Openness: High, Conscientious: High, Extraversion: Low, Agreeableness: Moderate to Moderate-High, Neuroticism: Generally Low
*Love Languages-* Quality Time > Acts of Service > Words of affirmation > Receiving Gifts (*cough* unless its money, then go to town *cough cough*) >>> Physical Touch (I can't stand being touch regardless of who the person is)
*How long have I known about mbti-* About a few months now but I've always been interested in personality typing.
*Types I like and dislike-* I haven't had much interaction with the different types because of extremely introverted socially awkward and sensitive shyness.

Occupation
*Job/Work-* Helping my family's new bakery and breakfast-to-go business
*Job Interests-* I'd like to be able to work in a variety of animal related jobs. Especially companion animal related such as grooming, caretaking, training, rescue, and veterinary medicine. And to occasionally experiment with other minor jobs like fast food worker, waiter, cashier etc. for the behind the scenes experience.

About Me
I have a very minimalist clothing and environment style. I am very shy and have a hard time talking to people without feeling nervous or uncomfortable unless they're family, but even then I can have trouble. Unfortunately I have OCD, anxiety, and possibly tourettes (My situation is odd and complicated so its been hard to pinpoint but I'm definitely in the anxiety/compulsions/tics/and obsessions section of mental illness)
*What do I hope to gain from this forum-* I'm hoping I'd be able to improve some of my debating skills and get my thoughts out of my head and into readable words. Possibly find other people I connect with because everyone I've known so far aren't as head in the clouds and future oriented as I am. That may partly be because everyone I've known has been a sensor and my parents I think are sensor feelers to be specific. Of course that's also helped balance my intuitive and thinking side growing up but I haven't been able to connect with people on a deep level as much as I'd like to. That's not to say I like or dislike sensors or feelers, I love my parents to bits and I need the diversity and balance in life. But I think I just crave to meet someone with the same intuitive and dreamy approach to life and intense, insatiable thirst for knowledge and self improvement that I haven't yet found in the people I know.

Other
*Favorite section at the toy store-* I don't go to the toy store but if I did I'd get all my satisfaction from browsing the isles and messing with the rubber dinosaurs and plastic dragon figures and eyeballing the colorful variety and designs of kids toys. Unless I find something that has a practical use that'll improve my efficiency and quality of life, I won't actually get anything.
*Do I collect anything-* I guess in a way. I tend to pick up and keep different dead or dying insects or anthropods that I randomly come across. Basically anything I find interesting to observe and small enough to keep in a little drawer.
*Phobias-* #1: Something personal #2: Death and the slow deterioration of my body and mind with old age that eventually leads to death #3: No toilet paper
*Favorite colors-* Green and Black
*Favorite animals-* I love almost all animals both wild and domesticated but #1: Felines #2: Canines #3: Snakes #4:....spiders I guess.
*Favorite food-* I love most food as I am not picky and I constantly try new things because I get bored with the same foods but I always love a pot full of salted boiled peanuts.
*Favorite shit to do-* Research and coming to new understandings of the universe. Being with animals, especially cats. Playing videogames like Skyrim, Sims 3 Pets, Assassin's Creed, Spore, and World of Warcraft. Drawing animals and fantasy creatures. Dreaming and fantasizing about alternate realities and my future. Trying new cooking recipes. Volunteering at animal shelters. Cleaning and organizing.....and petting cats.
*Pet Peeves-* Small talk and unnecessary social interactions, overly emotional people who ignore calm logic and rationality, people unwilling to improve themselves or change their opinions when evidence proves otherwise, loud chaotic disorganized environments, smacking and slurping of food, extreme heat and humidity, weakness.
*What would a perfect day be like for me-* Waking up and being an all powerful, all knowing immortal that rules the world. And has 50 cats.
*Vegetarian or meat diet-* Both

Other other
*God's and souls-* As a certainty? No
*The Death Penalty-* Don't know, I'd need more information before I come to a conclusion
*Premarital sex-* Don't really care. For other people? Sure it's up to them. For me? Doesn't matter, it ain't happening regardless.
*People are inherently good-* Good and bad is subjective and relies on people's opinions feelings and life teachings. People are born with certain genetics and grow up in certain environments that affects what they feel and perceive to be pleasurable or unpleasurable and therefore "good" and "bad". So no, you're not inherently good. You're born who you are and others perceive you to be "good" or "bad' based on their own subjectivities and you on your own subjectivities.....k I'm done, next question.
*Destiny-* .............aw shit....fuck it, God's dead the illuminati's real 9/11 was an inside job Hitler's still alive Everything's a lie and we're all in a simulation made by aliens to harvest our energy to power their space cars in Oblivion and Obama's gay.

*Done drugs-* no
*Kissed in the rain-* no
*Re-reading a good book-* no


----------



## jmdortega

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? JACKIE
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans? FEMALE

Location - Where were you originally born? MANILA, PHILIPPINES 
Where do you live today? STILL HERE IN PHILIPPINES 
Any interesting story behind that? NO
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? FRANCE, SPAIN, ITALY, PORTUGAL BECAUSE I FEEL I CAN RELATE MORE TO THE MEDITERRANEAN LIFE

Age - How old are you? 37
Do you think you act your age? I ACT OLDER THAN MY AGE
If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ISTJ bordering on INTJ

* What type do you usually test as? ISTJ (S slightly higher than N by 3-6%)

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? FROM WHAT I READ IN THE DESCRIPTION OF THE TYPES, I CAN SAY THAT I LIKE NTs OR FPs BECAUSE THEY COMPLEMENTARY TO MY SJ TYPE. I MIGHT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ExTP TYPES BECAUSE I'M NOT COMFORTABLE WITH IMPULSIVE, BOLD, AGGRESSIVE TYPES.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? IN ALIGNMENT TEST, I'M LAWFUL NEUTRAL THEN IN ZODIAC PERSONALITY QUIZZES, I CONSISTENTLY GET EITHER VIRGO OR CAPRICORN (THOUGH I'M ARIES)


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? I WORK AS ARCHITECTURAL & MARKETING/GRAPHIC DESIGNER BUT I PRACTICE MY PROFESSION OUTSIDE & ALSO HAVE MY OWN BUSINESS ON THE SIDE

What is your education? COLLEGE, TECHNICAL DIPLOMA COURSES 
In college, tell us your major. I TOOK UP 3 COURSES & WAS ABLE TO FINISH THEM ALL, FIRST IS BS COMMERCE MAJOR IN BUSINESS MANAGEMENT THEN TOO UP DIPLOMA COURSES IN GRAPHIC DESIGN AND LASTLY ARCHITECTURAL TECHNOLOGY

What is your dream job? TO BE A LICENSED ARCHITECT OR CIVIL ENGINEER 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- AS MY TYPE DESCRIBES IT, I'M INTROVERTED, VERY SERIOUS, PRAGMATIC OLD-SOUL TYPE WHO ADHERES TO LOGIC. I GET COMMENTS FROM MANY THAT THEY FIND ME BORING & WEIRD THAT I PREFER TO BE AT HOME THAN GOING TO PARTIES. ITS NOT THAT I HATE PARTIES BUT I EASILY GET TIRED WHENEVER I HAVE TO GO OUT & SOCIALIZE. AS FOR THIS FORUM, I JUST WANT TO LEARN MORE NOT ONLY ABOUT MYSELF AND MY TYPE BUT ALSO IN GAINING PERSPECTIVE FOR OTHER TYPES SO THAT I CAN BETTER IMPROVE MY UNDERSTANDING OF DIFFERENT PEOPLE.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - EDUCATIONAL SECTION SUCH AS SCRABBLE OR WORD FACTORY AND BOARD GAMES ESPECIALLY MONOPOLY
Do you collect anything? NO
What are your phobias? NONE, BUT I HAVE A STAGE FRIGHT & I'M SCARED OF HEIGHTS
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I LOVE SUSHI & ANYTHING THAT ARE SUPER SPICY
Some of the things that you give you jollies? NONE
What are your top five pet peeves? RUDENESS, FOUL WORDS, RECKLESSNESS, SHOW-OFFS, CHILDISH BEHAVIOR
What would a perfect day be like for you? WHEN I DO NOTHING BUT TO RELAX WITH MILLIONS (OR EVEN BILLIONS) IN MY BANK ACCOUNT
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? BOTH


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY
The Death Penalty YAY
Premarital Sex YAY AS LONG AS ITS DONE WITHIN A COMMITTED RELATIONSHIP
People are inherently good NAY
Destiny YAY
Done drugs NAY
Kissed in the rain NAY
Re-reading a good book YAY


----------



## 8jaaroud

*Personal *

Name: Whatever you want.
Location: Curacao

_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
Russia, China, Brazil, Canada. Because they have a lot of nature. I'd probably leave it to a dice roll.

Age: Below 18.


*Personal(ity)*

_What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
ISTP. Can't remember.

_What type do you usually test as?_
ISTP, occasionally INTP

_What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I refuse to assume based on personality type.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
Look to the left. R|C|U(A/e*)I
*Depends on mood, usually A



*Occupation*

_What is your dream job?_
Don't have one. Will probably leave it to a dice roll. Will probably go for something related to field work.

*About You*

_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
Description: See above/below. Entertainment, understanding.

*Other*

_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ 
Electronics.

_Do you collect anything? _
No.

_What are your phobias? _
Needles.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ 
Don't really have one, will eat basically anything as long as they're not nuts.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ 
|I don't know what that means.

_What are your top five pet peeves?_
1)Those without willpower.
2)Fake people.
3)Cowards. _Who don't try and fix it._
4)Dumb rules
5)Can't think of anything else.
_What would a perfect day be like for you? _
A day spent in the wild in silent cooperation with someone I like.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? _
Both.


*Other Other*

_God and Souls_ Nay.
_The Death Penalty_ Nay. Though, as a note, I'd prefer the death penalty over life in prison.
_Premarital Sex_ Yay.
_People are inherently good_ Yay. My "definition" of good is merely those who aren't assholes and are willing to help those around them.
_Destiny_ Nay.
_Done drugs_ Yay.
_Kissed in the rain_ Nay.
_Re-reading a good book_ Nay. Why re-read something?

*Note: Any questions that are missing are because I didn't want to answer them.*


----------



## Thunderstump

Personal ~

*Name*
- What do you preferred to be called? Any Nicknames?
Thunder, Stumpy, Thundy

*Male/Female/Trans?*
Male

*Location* 
- Where were you originally born? 
In a small village in Sweden

- Where do you live today? 
Stockholm

- Any interesting story behind that?
I moved away from home at 17, since then I've stayed at longest 5 years in the same place. Also lived in Ireland for a while.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Nowhere really, places aren't that important to me. If I go somewhere, it's probably to someone I found as a genuine friend, no matter where they live. 

*Age* 
- How old are you? 
36...I think, don't really celebrate my birthdays.

- Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Heh, I act like I'm 17 I guess. I've changed very little over the years. I don't care how people look at me, if I want to meow on every step of a staircase as I go down I just do it.

I also had an acquaintance tell me the other week when I missed eating for 30 hours: "Sometimes I thought you grew up, but then you do something like this and I realize how wrong I am".


Personal(ity) ~

- What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ, and not that long actually. I just started this summer. But I have been interested in human behavior most of my life and done a lot of analyzing on my own.

- What type do you usually test as?
INTJ, or ENTJ. I sometimes mistype as ENTJ, because I don't have a big fear for social situations. I started at a very early age making social experiments on my classmates as I grew up, analyzing their behavior. As I learned and understood their point of view of the world, it made me less awkward around people. 

That being said, I rarely go out unless there are very specific reasons for it. And inviting someone to my home only happens a few times per year for a selected few.

- What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
*My favorites are:*
other INTJ's, so far I have yet to meet an INTJ that I didn't get along with super well and had great conversations with, even if we have completely different interests.

INTP's, because we don't have the same approach to analyze problems, their insight helps a lot and the INTP-INTJ combo had amazing efficiency during my academy years. Also great conversationalists, at least if you have a common interests.

ENFP's, I find these people very cute. Not afraid to speak their minds, great conversationalists, and when they go in to overanalyzing-mode, I can easily bring them back to planet earth by picking out which underlying motives that actually makes sense and which ones that seems taken out of the blue.

*My least favorites:*
...I must admit that I didn't read up on the ones I didn't like enough to specify them. But I do not like people that elbows their way through other people to get their will through, (ENTJ's?). And I don't like inconsistent bullshit, people who say one thing one day, then the next week they are of a completely different opinion or forgot what their said. I also have a problem with people that takes everything personally, I like giving out constructive criticism or being able to discuss things without having to feel that I hurt someone.


- If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I took the Enneargram, but became 1w9 which description didn't quite make sense to me. But I read somewhere that this is a common mistype for INTJ's taking these tests. The one I felt most familiar with, by reading descriptions was 5w6.


Occupation ~

- Employed or Unemployed?
Employed!

- What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I have a Bachelor's degree in Game Design & Programming.


- What is your dream job?
Uh....Uncertain. I'd like to be rich and just continue doing my own projects at home, maybe create my own little computer game prototypes and continue the research I started in my academic years.


About You ~

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
Hmm, I'm not entirely sure. I am a rather open minded and thoughtful individual. I think I joined this place because I find psychology and personality types interested. I'm always interested in developing myself and seeing other people's perspectives and viewpoints of the world. 

I'm also looking for friends around the globe to have meaningful conversations and share experiences with. I'm also an old school gamer, so if you have an interest in old computer games (1980-2000), please hook me up for a chat. 

I like to question everything and I'm not afraid to speak of any subject. I like to be surprised, and I'm not judgmental when it comes to different opinions. If anything, I'm judgmental to groups where all have the same opinion without reflecting over it.

It doesn't have to be logical subjects, as some seem to assume when it comes to INTJ's. I'd happily discuss emotions, feelings, personality disorders or weird habits. I do find the human mind, and am capable of having meaningful reasoning around illogical thought patterns.

I'm also not afraid of too long messages, so i anyone want to ask me questions or speak their heart out, feel free. I will read through it and give a meaningful reply. I do have a job that sometimes require overtime though, so if my reply is delayed, this is most likely why.

As a person I'm a very honest and straightforward and appreciate when other people can be as well. 


Other ~
- What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I don't have one anymore. But it used to be all types of figurines, anything from He-Man to military plastic soldiers and astronauts. I made systems as a kid of how to play with them, and made up rules in my head for how they would fight.

- Do you collect anything?
I wouldn't say collect, but I do have some of my favorite computer games from the 90's in Big Box version.

- What are your phobias?
Being buried alive would be most unpleasant.

- Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Uhm...as mentioned above, I missed eating for 30 hours. Food is not something I prioritize in life. But I do have an excel sheet of the nearest pizzeria where I compare all the pizzas and write comments...

- Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Getting in to something and finding out that I have made spreadsheets and taking notes of it 5+ years ago, so I can pick the subject up like it was yesterday. I looove documentation.

- What are your top five pet peeves?

Inconsideration...people not at all reflecting over the consequences of their actions.
Chaos...people not asking before moving or re-strucuring my things, everything is in a certain place for a reason!
Manipulation...people hiding their motives using hints or flattery to try to get me to do something.
Laziness...some people just lays down to relax in bed. I can't, it makes me stressed, knowing I'm wasting my time. 
Mainstream interests...people trying to convince me that their mainstream interest is something I would like if I only gave it a try. But they cannot argue for it in any other perspective than their own, which is very different from my own.


- What would a perfect day be like for you?
Being "alone together" with someone at home. Focusing on each others things, and sometimes having conversations sharing the discoveries in whatever we were doing.

- Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat diet, I'm not fond of beans and lot of other things that vegetarian foods are based on.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
I'm up for discussions, nothing is set in stone.

God and Souls - Nay
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex- Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay :sad:
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------



## Infinatewonderment

Danielle, call me Taylor. 

Female 

Born and raised in Northern California. 
No uber cool story. My grandma has a hippie from LA hitchhiking to Northern California, my grandpa was on vacation from New Orleans… He ended up picking her up, and boom rest is history. ☺

Probably Israel. I'm religious, and I find a country particularly beautiful. 

23- no, I think I look my age though. I probably come off closer to 90 to my peers.

INFJ- my INFJ grandma got me hooked to Myers Briggs around age 13. 

Infj, every time. 

Terrible question. I love the differing qualities of all personalities, as well as the things we all share in common. But… if I had to pick, enfps are particularly annoying (engaged to one😉)

Never taken any other type of test. 



Student. 

Majoring in psychology. 

Forensic psychologist. 


About You ~

I'm a mom, who did things pretty backwards in her life. I've learned from my mistakes and and am now headed full throttle towards the things I know I was made to do. I've dabbled pretty heavily in personality stuff since I was young. It has allowed me to deeply understand a lot about myself, but I know there is still much that can be obtained . Even more so- things to learn about other people. So that's why I am here. 



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
The part that's under the stores roof?... how am I supposed to pick? 

Do you collect anything?
Souls🤗 

What are your phobias?
Disingenuous people. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Yellow curry chicken. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
seeing people being honest with themselves, seeing people reach their potential, seeing people, both rich and poor, just being humans. Good conversation is my jam, too. 

What are your top five pet peeves?
1-refer back two questions 
2- people who talk a lot but say nothing
3-people who genuinely only care about themselves 
4- wasted food 
5-early mornings 😂

A perfect day? Waking up after my body has had it for rest, welcomed by gloomy skies.. tempting me to go out and smell the impending rain. Shortly followed by a trip to the store to gather something good to make at home. Driving home from the store, blasting my favorite 90s song and watching everyone pass me by… Wondering what their life is like. Once I get back to my flat- making said meal, watching a good murder mystery with a nice bottle of wine… ending the day with the person whom I love, sitting under a moonlit sky, deep in thought and conversation. 

Both or either. I'm a foodie. 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and souls- yay
The Death Penalty-its complicated 
Premarital Sex- it's even more complicated
People are inherently good-nay
Destiny-somewhat (sorry I'm terrible at this) 
Done drugs-yay 
Kissed in the rain-yay
Re-reading a good book-yay


----------



## Aquatique

*Personal*

*Name* 
- What do you prefer to be called? Just call me Aquatique (it's pronounced aquatic).
- Any nicknames? Aqua, I suppose.

*Gender* 
- I put Neutral on my profile, but it's really like neutral femme. I'm pretty naturally androgynous, and most people think I'm a cis lesbian with some softly butch vibes. Which is part way correct but I'm assigned male at birth, and I don't entirely feel like a woman. You can always ask for a more specific answer, but let's just say Trans-feminine. Use they or she pronouns.

*Location*
- Originally from the D.C. metro area, but I'm living in the Heartland of the US. It's nice I suppose. I want to move back when I graduate, but I don't know if I have the guts to make it.
- I suppose back to my hometown? I really miss it. But I also want to go to Barcelona at least once in this lifetime. I want to go to La Sagrada Familia, visit cute cafes, the flea market, maybe sketch and paint. I want to take my mother, when I can afford to. That's probably in the distant future.

*Age* 
- I'm 19. Throughout my childhood, I felt wise. In high school especially, I felt like some sage-like old soul. But in reality, I was overcompensating for bullying, having to help out with family at a young age because of poverty and our large family size, and personal life-changing traumas lmao. Now that I'm in college, I feel more my age. I've loosened up a lot, and I love being goofy with my friends, dancing around, being more carefree.

*Personal(ity)*

- In high school I tested as INFP. This was inaccurate. I was depressed, so all of the ~are you a J or a P?~ questions about tidiness pegged me as P. I didn't have to the mental energy to clean my room or make plans. Now in college, I know those things help me to conserve energy in the long run. I tested as INFJ my last year of high school, but to be honest, that didn't feel entirely right either. I just recently tested as ENFJ. I suspect it's just the case of "you were an extrovert all along but just shy" which makes sense if you consider the bullying and trauma aforementioned, but I also need the confirmation of others (Fe is a b*tch y'all). I have been having an interest in MBTI for four or five years. 

- I have tested 3 times and it's been different, but I took them all at very different stages in my life (at least compartively for me.)

- I don't know if I really have a favorite type to be around or least favorite. I naturally mesh well with other NFs for sure, but I'm a real social butterfly and I always find the good in people. It's typically not a type that I hate, but I hate people who are too prescriptivist with types. It's a tool, but a lot of people use it for bragging. Particularly the whole INFJ-Jesus thing, or the ENTJ-mastermind trope. Like, that sh*t got old last week. Please chill.

- 2w1, and I honestly forgot my Big Five.

*Occupation*

- I have three part time jobs at the moment.

- I'm a social work major.

- Working Macro-level social work, managing a non-profit or something.


*Other*


- What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Honestly? I never really liked toys, besides stuffed animals. I mostly like crafts, so crayons, paints, etc.
- Do you collect anything? Not really. That's a cool idea, and I've tried to but I don't like unneccessary clutter. Maybe if I viewed it as essential, or had a emotional connection. So far no.
- What are your phobias? The pain that will kill me, trypophobia, octopods, 
- Describe your favourite food until you drool. SO. MANY. I love soul food, thai, chinese, italian, mexican, japanese. I seriously love food so much. Probably would have to pick green curry, or pad thai. Or mac and cheese, made with a variety and alotment of cheese that borders the ridiculous served with collard greens, or a carne asada tacos on corn tortillas with a wedge of lime. This made me hungry and didn't really answer the question but you get my drift.
- Some of the things that you give you jollies? I had to look this up. Um, i'm not really a crazy sexual person but what I look for in a partner: cute ear lobes (they are cute to me, idc what you think ), booties of course lmao, confidence, stability (emotional and financial), love of kids, aspirations for the world and for self, loves my mother, loves their mother, loves our family. This is probably too much, but I much rather shoot for this than settle, at least for now.
- What are your top five pet peeves? People who hate family or don't have any respect for elders. Obviously there are exceptions. People who expect you to be therapist and never ask about your day, but don't pay your rent. People who think it's quirky or cute to be socially inept, rude, selfish, excessively mean, or talentless (which can be a lot of millennial humor). People who don't use any sort of mouthwash. People who stagnate.
- What would a perfect day be like for you? Roadtripping with my family, my best friend. Singing show tunes and disney songs, playing card games in the back, reading books til I get nauseous, and maybe getting a little lost on the way there.
- Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I need both. I was vegetarian for 3 years, but I just like a balanced diet. 


_*Yay or Nay?
*_
God and Souls - Yay but it's very rich and complex 
The Death Penalty - Nay. It disportionally affects black people. There are stats.
Premarital Sex - Yay, if that's what you want. I personally don't think that's what I really want.
People are inherently good - Yay.
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay, unless you count MJ. But I don't really even do that anymore.
Kissed in the rain - Nay. I haven't and tbh that doesn't sound crazy appealing.
Re-reading a good book - YAY.


----------



## Fchicken77

*Personal:*

*Name -* Fchicken(I will not reveal my real name)

*Gender - *Female

*Location -* I hold an Australian passport, but I was born in Hong Kong, and I still live there. Travelling isn't my top priority. I'd like to travel to the US one day though since I've only been to Alaska.

*Age -* Younger than you. Hint: I'm just within the age minimum.


*Personal(ity)*

- INTJ, I'm pretty interested in psychology, and I like to research about it all the time.

- I'm pretty sure I'm an INTJ. I used the original 16 personalities test.

- I quite like introverts myself. I feel comfortable sharing things with them since they are rather reserved. I don't really care about the other three traits. I never really liked extroverts, on the other hand. I think they're a bit too loud and annoying, though one of my friends is one.

- I'm 5w6 and my SLOAN is: 
Extroversion - 26%
Orderliness - 70%
Emotional Stability - 48%
Accommodation	- 50%
Inquisitiveness - 74%

*Occupation:*

- I am currently a student(under 18)

- I am still in secondary school.

- I would like to become an app designer for Apple... If that exists.


*About You:*

I don't really have much to share. I don't want people to know too much about me but just read the things above. I only joined this forum for the fun of it.

*Other:*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I don't really go to toy stores, but I like those science kits for kids.

*Do you collect anything?*
Not really, I used to collect balls, though.

*What are your phobias?*
I have mysophobia.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Cream of corn soup.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Surfing the net, playing with friends, getting good grades.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
5. Arrogance
4. Homework
3. People annoying me on purpose
2. Dirt on chairs
1. STUPIDITY

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I don't actually know.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'm fine with both, just not duck. I love ducks(as animals).

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Idk
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - Idk
People are inherently good - Yes
Destiny - Idk
Done drugs - NO
Kissed in the rain - Idk
Re-reading a good book - Yes


----------



## atamagasuita

Secret


----------



## smartcollapse

_Personal ~_

_* Name - What do you preferred to be called?_
"smartcollapse" because i'd rather not give away my real name
_- Any nicknames?_
I hope I'll get one

_* Male/Female/Trans?_
Male

_Location_
_Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_
I've lived in the same place for most of my life, a suburb in the United States. Not much to say about it, it's not a very interesting place.

_If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
Somewhere with a lot of natural beauty. Maybe Alaska 

_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._
I'm 23 but probably act younger than that. A couple people have told me that I seem younger than I actually am. I guess 18.



_Personal(ity) ~_

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
I'm an INTP. I first took the MBTI in high school when it was required. I hardly know anything about personality theory.

_* What type do you usually test as?_
INTP, every time except the first when I tested as INTJ.

_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
I don't know enough about personality theory yet to say. I guess I'd start by hanging out with people of my own type. 

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
Haven't taken any other tests yet but I want to do the enneagram test. Based on what little reading I've done I'm probably a 5.



_Occupation ~_

_* Employed or Unemployed?_
Employed

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
High school graduate, dropped out of college

_What is your dream job?_
No idea.


_About You ~_

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
I'm spoiled, kinda pessimistic, usually very quiet both because I don't get small talk, and I am afraid of what people will think of me. I don't really have any interests or hobbies, and only have a few friends. 

What do I hope to get out of this forum? To learn a bit more about the various personality theories, maybe meet some like-minded people. My joining the forum was kind of unexpected, I don't know how long I'll be here or to what extent I'll participate.


_Other ~_


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? - It's been a long time since I've been to a toy store... I guess if there's a gumball machine I'll pick that. I thought those were pretty neat when I was a kid.
Do you collect anything? - Apricot pits
What are your phobias? - No phobias. Fears: The Unknown.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. - Prosciutto, garlic naan, fried chicken, kiwifruit, chocolate milkshakes, 
Some of the things that you give you jollies? - Eating and sleeping in especially. I used to play a lot of video games but I don't do that anymore.
What are your top five pet peeves? - I'd rather not take care of pet peeves. But I don't like at work when I'm working according to a system, and someone else takes over my position and starts working their own way, and then I come back to it and have to deal with whatever they left behind. That's annoying.
What would a perfect day be like for you? - If I can imagine how it would be perfect, it wouldn't be. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? - Both


_Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?_

God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good - nay (I am not 100% sure that people are inherently anything)
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - yay
Kissed in the rain - nay
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## 495602

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? 
Jelena, but call me Zen, because i'm not.

* Male/Female/Trans?
female

Location
Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I'm from Serbia, kinda stuck here, actually.

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
China. English teachers are decently paid there, so I could earn for my Master's. I plan on going there in a year or two.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 28, but I look like I'm 19-20. I should be happy since I'm aging well, but it's rather annoying when you want to be taken seriously.

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I found out I am an INTP 4 years ago, still not sure how to feel about it. 

* What type do you usually test as?
I retake tests from time to time, just in case, but nothing ever changes.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I have no preferences. Knowing someone's type just makes socializing with them easier for me.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Haven't taken any yet, Enneagram seems quite interesting, though. 

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed. I worked as an English teacher in a special education school for a year, but decided to go back to my studies. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Currently studying English language, literature and culture. 

What is your dream job?
No clue, honestly. 

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I find everything interesting, but nothing holds my interest for too long. That's probably why I have no true hobbies besides video gaming. I engage myself in different activities mostly for the sake of learning, gathering experience. My friends say that I dissect life. True. It's so much fun. I'm not sure what I'm doing here. I guess I'm just looking for answers on everything. 

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Probably the tabletop game section.
Do you collect anything? Ideas, maybe. But I tend to misplace them.
What are your phobias? Not sure... I'm a bit anxious in general. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything salty or spicy.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? I find this question too broad, for some reason. 
What are your top five pet peeves? Only two come to my mind atm: Ignorance in combination with stubbornness and people expecting me to socialize when I'm not in the mood.
What would a perfect day be like for you? I'm still trying to figure that one out.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I usually get meat, but I don't really care.


God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - nay
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good - yay and nay - open for discussion, a long one, for sure
Destiny - nay
Done drugs - yay
Kissed in the rain - yay, it was awful
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Monochrome Mage

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
_Preferably Marie, but I'm not picky. Even "hey you" works. Other nicknames include Astra, Sep, Song, and Mage._

* Male/Female/Trans?
_Female, but the idea of gender seems a little useless to me._

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
_I was born in a place and I live in a place. Both these places are somewhere in the Pacific Time Zone of the United States. There is nothing remotely interesting about either of these places._
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
_Canada. Because Canada seems pretty cool._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
_14. But I think I act older...I already freak out over GPA and college, know what majours I want to declare, what job I want, etc. I also tend to be very serious, and I'm asocial, rather than focusing on popularity and whatnot....though I suppose online school helps. Maybe I act around 16/17?_

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
_INTP. I've been into this for maybe...a month or two? But I think I originally took the test a year ago then completely forgot it was a thing._
* What type do you usually test as?
_INTP. Though the first time I took the test I got INTJ._
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
_I like INFPs, because someone has to have moral standards and it isn't me. And my girlfriend is an ISTP and I tolerate her. Not really fond of ESFJs (no offense to them, I'm jealous actually that you can function like normal human beings) but that might just be because my mom is one. I don't actually leave the house enough to say really._
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
_Well, I did in fact take the Enneagram and Socionics mainly just so that I could put the results on my profile today. 5w6 and ILI._

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
_Unemployed_
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
_I'm a high school sophomore._
What is your dream job?
_Geneticist or bioinformatics scientist._

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
_Honestly I'm just here because I'm easily bored and I figured some kind of forum thingy might be something to do. If I make something resembling friendship while I'm at it, all the better. Um...I'm lazy but ambitious, asocial but clingy if I like you, and overall a low-key mess. I like to write, even poetry and song lyrics which I don't think is a very INTP-ish thing to do but okay. I'm not very interesting, sorry._

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
_Stuffed animals. They feel nice to the touch._
Do you collect anything?
_Random useless facts_
What are your phobias?
_Heights, failure, snakes, spiders, absence of Internet._
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
_Chocolate frozen yogurt. Sweet. Brown. Cold. In existence unless this is all a shared dream and the universe is a lie._
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
_Listening to music and correcting people/getting caught on semantics. My mom does not find the latter amusing._
What are your top five pet peeves?
_In no particular order: being wrong, human emotion, sensory over-stimulation (bright lights, loud noises, touch anything closer than a handshake), my Celiac disease, when people do the dishes wrong._

What would a perfect day be like for you?
_Being home alone and surfing the internet/playing Minecraft/reading/listening to music all day._
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
_I'm an omnivore, but actually, I mostly like sweets, and bread and dairy products._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls _Yay as a general concept for speculation, meh in reality._
The Death Penalty _Depends._
Premarital Sex _Yay. I don't care what consenting adults do._
People are inherently good _Nay._
Destiny _Nay._
Done drugs _Nay._
Kissed in the rain _Nay._
Re-reading a good book _Yay._


----------



## TalNFJ

Oh hey, this is fun.

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?

*Tal*

* Male/Female/Trans?

*Male*

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

*Born and also currently living in Tel-Aviv which is a city in Israel, there isn't a really interesting story behind it.
If i could go anywhere at the world right now I'd go to a cabin in ireland.*

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

*I'm 19, probably do act my age in certain aspects and in certain I aspects i don't, I'd say my summery for it will be I know I have to grow up but I don't really want to haha.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

*I'm an INFJ and I've been reading on personality theory for about 2 years.*

* What type do you usually test as?

*INFJ*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

*Don't really know, though most of my friends seem to be percievers.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

*Yeah took 'em both, it's all in my signature. 1w2 and pretty high in openess would summeriz*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

*Currently unemployed.*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

*Well finished school and currently studying Philosophy and Cinema in University.*

What is your dream job?

*If it makes any sense I think my dream job is to be a singer, but literally that's what I think about a lot though I know it doesn't suit me well lol.*


About You ~

Nah I hate stuffing myself into a paragraphe and I've been here long enough to know what I can find here.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Video games section*
Do you collect anything?
*nope*
What are your phobias?
*Pretty scared of boredom*
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*Probably good pasta*
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Cuddeling, a nice cup of tea, TV shows & movies, friends*
What are your top five pet peeves?
*No clue, though I deffently have them*
What would a perfect day be like for you?
*No clue, though I deffently have those*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*I eat w/e I want and stay thin no matter what plz help me I need meat on my body.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Who am I to deny it or approve it.
The Death Penalty - Nah, pointless and more comforting than jail.
Premarital Sex - If it's sex as a result of love, you can do it when you're 8 for all i care.
People are inherently good - Nope.
Destiny - Exists because if not I'd go crazy.
Done drugs - Nope.
Kissed in the rain - Nope.
Re-reading a good book - Don't read much books, but I re-watch a lot of shows and movies so maybe once I actually start reading more books.


----------



## The Pikabot

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Just call me Pikabot or Pika if you wanna shorten it. I don't feel like giving out my real name.
* Male/Female/Trans?
Female
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I live in the United States. If I could I'd travel to...the world is so huge I can't decide, haha.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INFJ, I've known about MBTI for a couple of years now. I tested as an INTP when I took it once at a younger age, but consistently got INFJ when I decided to try again much later.
* What type do you usually test as?
INFJ, I have gotten INFP on one or two tests and INTP the first time I ever tested, but the INFJ description fits much more.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Most of my friends tend to be intoverts, and very likely intuitives. There's not a particular type I dislike, but I get annoyed when people are really controlling about what others do, or get really angry when others don't do what they want them to do.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I took enneagram once and got type 6, although not too sure if that really fits me. Maybe I should look more into these other tests.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed - I'm a student


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I like to lurk a lot, but do have something to say every now and then. I hope this will be a place to understand more about people/interesting theories, and talk with other people who are interested in this stuff like I am.

Other ~

Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
A pizza with lots of cheese, sausage, mushroom, and bacon, and with a crispy buttery garlic crust. Oh, and anything with avocado. I love avocados.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Reading a really good book, drawing, singing(I'm in choir), listening to music.

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nah*
The Death Penalty *No*
Premarital Sex *Yes, shouldn't be an issue if both parties want to and know how to do it safely*
People are inherently good *Yes. People can be terrible, but there's many good people as well*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nope*
Kissed in the rain *Nope*
Re-reading a good book *Sometimes*


----------



## Melovian

Name : Melo 
Any nicknames? Melo 
Male/Female/Trans? Female
Location : Europe, France
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? London. I've been twice and I miss there so much! This town have some kind of attraction to me
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? Nay 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP and 2years now

* What type do you usually test as? INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I can't stand ESFJs and I appreciate INFPs, ENTJs, ENTPs and INFJs a lot 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 4w5, sp/so



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Still in highschool yet 

What is your dream job?
Yeah about that... 


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
Wow idk, learning new stuff I suppose. I mean, I have no other purpose than taking the most knowledge I can so... 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? ROBOTS!! 
Do you collect anything? StarWars figurines (nerd cliché hello) 
What are your phobias? Snakes 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
SUSHIS and PASTAS
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Rain, reading a new book, watching a movie, drawing/creating anything, good grades.. 
What are your top five pet peeves?
Cats, foxes, dogs, parrots and goats 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Starting early with school and ending the day to the movie theater 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls : Nay
The Death Penalty : Nay
Premarital Sex : Who the hell cares
People are inherently good : Yay
Destiny : NAYYYY
Done drugs : Nay
Kissed in the rain : Nay
Re-reading a good book : YAYYY


----------



## Jehfm

Personal ~

*Name :*My name is Jéssica, you can call me that or any nickname for Jessica that you feel comfortable with
*Male/Female/Trans?*I am female
*Location :**If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *I'm from Brazil and haven't got the opportunity to travel abroad yet. but I would love to travel all over the world really, so may beautiful places and interesting different people to know. If I had to choose right at this momente, I guess it would be London.
*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age?* I'm 27 yo, I think I act my age most of the time, though I can be childish sometimes too

Personal(ity) ~

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INFP-T and I have just started reading about this subject, my mind is bown, i have always felt so alien and now I understand why and what was going on.
*What type do you usually test as?* INFP
**What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* From what i have been reading I'd love to meet an ENFJ, also one of my bffs is an ENTP but she is the only one I'm certain of the mbti type
*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I didn't even know of their existance until now. Gotta do some more reading

Occupation ~

*Employed or Unemployed?* I'm self-employed
*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* I'm an Architect and Urbanist (here in Brazil you major in both at the same time)
*What is your dream job?* Honestly I'm self aware enough to recognize being my own boss might not be the best strategy for me money wise. I just wish i didn't have to care about money so I could use my education exclusively to social causes and my passions.

About You ~

I'm a dreamer, I have so many things I want to do and realize inside but I have difficulty making those true, I like to help people and find solutions for things, I don't know it's hard to talk about myself like this, tell u what, if you want to know more, try to talk to me ok? I've come here to learn more.


Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Board games and puzzles
*Do you collect anything?* Collections are for rich people lol
*What are your phobias?* I dont have any phobias but I have fears that i don't disclose willy nilly
*Describe your favourite food until you drool. * I like so many different foods...
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* Cycling in the rain, walking barefoot on warm earth or sand, listening to birds sing, that milisecond before a favorite part in a favorite song, putting your hand inside a sack of grains, speeding on a bike on the road, reading, reading, reading, that moment when you realize you actually helped someone, when you smile and you feel someome smiling back in spite of themselves, hugging my cats
*What are your top five pet peeves?* All types of dishonesty (so two-faced people, disloyal people, lying, robbing...), authority not earned, sameness-commoness-conformism, animal cruelty-cruelty with people weaker/in a position of less power than you and not matching book covers (those drive me bonkers)
*What would a perfect day be like for you?* not having to wake super early, cuddling with my cats/ a loved one while reading a good book, going out with just a few friends for something small later, enjoying small things
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* definitly meat, but trying to become a veggie lover (spoiler: hard af)


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* yay
*The Death Penalty* nay
*Premarital Sex* to each their own
*People are inherently good* most of the times before society f them up
*Destiny* Big Providence, but we can choose
*Done drugs* nay
*Kissed in the rain* nay
*Re-reading a good book* yay²³²³²³²³


----------



## bachtuyen

Personal ~

* Just call me by my nick :kitteh:

* Female

* I'm 19 years old.

*I don't use English as my native language so please forgive me if I accidentally upset someone.
*

Personal(ity) ~

* ENFJ for sure. I've been reading MBTI stuffs since I was 13.

* I always have test result as INxx.

I'm 4w5 415 sp/so roud: I'm hoping to know more about ENFJ 4w5 in here :angel:



Occupation ~

I'm an university student, I'm learning accounting.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

_Crayons.
_
Do you collect anything?

_Does unhelpful knowlegde count?_

What are your phobias?

_Any animal without legs.
_
Describe your favourite food until you drool.

...

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

_Food, music (Chopin's, Rumba songs), dancing._

What would a perfect day be like for you?

_Someday has good food and I working with people to do something good._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

_I'm just very hungry all the time..._

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls ~ Nay
The Death Penalty ~ Nay
Premarital Sex ~ Yay
People are inherently good ~ Yay
Destiny ~ Yay
Done drugs ~ No
Kissed in the rain ~ Nay
Re-reading a good book ~ Yay


Thank you for reading roud:


----------



## greentealovergirl

Hello everyone! I'm new here.

Personal:
You can call me Lena and I'm a female.
If I had a chance to go to somewhere, it would be Iceland to watch aurora borealis or south korea to attend my favorite k-pop group's concert. 
I'm 22 and most of the time I feel like I am a 60 years old woman around my friends since I am more mature than them. 

Personality:

I'm an INFJ. I learned about my personality type last year. One of my friends asked me to do the test and when I read my personality analysis I felt that I finally understood myself. 
I have no idea about the personality types of people that I don't like but I always try to be honest with my relationships with people and I can easily sense their intentions. I don't like people who think that they can fool me and who are not honest with me. I recently found out that one of my favorite friends is an ENFP and my favorite singer is an ENTJ. 

Occupation: 

I am studying law and in a few months I'll be graduating. Recently I feel so lost about my future because i started to believe that becoming a lawyer does not suit me well. I am so idealistic and no one hires me as an intern. I guess I will be unemployed. My dream was to become a writer once but I had to give up from it because of financial issues.

About me: Well a few months ago I stopped talking to my bestfriend because she did not support me when I needed her. So I thought that if someone is not with me when I suffer, why should i keep this person in my life. Two weeks ago I saw her in my dream and wrote to her. She was not expecting me to write to her but I ignored my pride and gave her a second chance. Today we talked for hours and I realized that I wasn't feeling the same towards her and this really made me depressed. I felt so alone. I overthink and analyze people's emotions. This makes me really tired. I just want to understand how people like me feel and think. 

Other: I collect postcards, stamps, tickets. I love animals but because I had a bad memory I am so afraid of cats.


----------



## PinkLink

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? My name is Alex, I prefer to be called Alex

- Any nicknames? Pretty much everyone I know has a nickname for me. That might be because Alex is such a common name.

* Male/Female/Trans? Mail :laughing:

Location -

- Where were you originally born? I was born in Florida 
- Where do you live today? I live in North Carolina
- Any interesting story behind that? Not really, kinda just your normal "parents found a new job" story.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Oh man too many choices. Probably somewhere in Europe or Australia.

Age - 

- How old are you? 24
- Do you think you act your age? No, I think I act much younger or much older. I'm either very childish or very mature for my age.
- If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I probably seem like a 60-70 year old. 




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I'm an INFP. I've only been reading about personality theory for the past few days, but I've always been interested in it.

* What type do you usually test as? I pretty much always test as INFP or INFJ.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Not sure, but I'd say INFP, INFJ, INTP, INTJ, and ENFP would be people I would get along with better. ESTJ and ESTP are probably types I wouldn't really get along with.

- If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I have taken one of these, but I don't remember what I got. I'll probably take all of these at some point.



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Currently unemployed

- What is your education? Graduated high school and have some college credits, but couldn't get through it.

- In college, tell us your major. N/A

- What is your dream job? Writer, musician, or psychologist probably.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



Other ~


- What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Action figures and puzzles. Video games as well if you count them as toys.

- Do you collect anything? I collect vinyl records, cd's, movies, and memories.

- What are your phobias? Arachnaphobia, acrophobia, whatever the name for fear of being abandoned by your friends is.

- Describe your favourite food until you drool. Cheese pizza and cinnamon rolls are my favorite foods. I started to drool as soon as I started typing cheese.

- Some of the things that you give you jollies? Is this talking about things that make you happy? If so thunderstorms, watching a favorite movie, listening to favorite music, watching cartoons, getting a hug from someone I care about a lot. Talking to a trusted friend about things that are bothering me and them just sitting there and listening.

- What are your top five pet peeves? people being inconsiderate, people not being understanding, people being loud just to be loud, people being nosy, people asking too many questions.

- What would a perfect day be like for you? Spending the day with someone who I can just be myself around and not have to talk all the time. Both us being perfectly happy and comfortable just being around each other. I'm lucky to have this kind of relationship with my best friend. :heart:

- Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I eat a little of both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

- God and Souls? Yup
- The Death Penalty? Nope
- Premarital Sex? If the people are absolutely in love then I think it's okay. Otherwise no.
- People are inherently good? No
- Destiny? No
- Done drugs? Never
- Kissed in the rain? Unfortunately no
- Re-reading a good book? Yeah


----------



## wyoming

*just call me Wyo*

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Wyo
- Any nicknames?

* Male/Female/Trans? 
Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Born in Wyoming, Living in SoCal
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Pretty happy right here.
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
32 ... act like a 25 year old.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFP, probably been interested in all of it for 10 years or so. More interested in Enneagram at the moment. Social 7 is my enneagram.
* What type do you usually test as?
ENFP. Social 7.
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I find 9s a bit annoying
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
BIG 5 - OCEAN - 45, 5, 25, 61, 22 - so very low on conscientiousness

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Bachelor in Engineering
What is your dream job?
Investing in companies that are building the future

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a social 7. the description on this forum by Beatrice Chestnut is eerily spot on
Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Electronics, gadgets
Do you collect anything?
Gadgets. Constantly trying to get the gumption to clean them up, throw out the ones im not using.
What are your phobias?
Disappointing others. Causing discomfort or pain in others. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
ice cream
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Extreme sports. Cooking up ideas for future companies.
What are your top five pet peeves?
- I hate it when people think they need to 'monitor' me
- I hate systems that are dated but still in using because ... it is what it is ... and i hate that term too
- While we are on terms, i really loathe the term 'you do you'

What would a perfect day be like for you?
- something different than yesterday

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Meat diet. have experimented with paleo and keto

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - yay
The Death Penalty - undecided - previously yay considering nay
Premarital Sex - nay
People are inherently good - nay
Destiny - ?
Done drugs - yay
Kissed in the rain - yay
Re-reading a good book - nay


----------



## Fellow Human

Okay so I've been thinking if I should make this a seperate thread because idk, I think this is kind of messy because you have to go to the very last page to see the newest posts etc. but on the toher hand it would be stupid if my thread was just flying around seperatly somewhere, so here we go:

*Personal ~*

_* Name - What do you preferred to be called?_
I don't really care, just call me human or if you want to be more personal call me by my real name (Lisa) 

_- Any nicknames?_
Not really, Lisa is already short enough and I'm okay with it so I don't need to be called something else :kitteh:


_* Male/Female/Trans?_
Female


_Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_
I was born in Germany and I still live in Germany, although my parents are from Russia. So basically I'm Russian blood with a German childhood and internet culture. :tongue:

_- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_
LONDON. I don't know why, I just really like (slight) British accent and (I know this is stereotypical but) tea (because they drink it a lot in Russia too actually) and I like rain for some strange reason, I don't know. But only when there's not wind, but I don't know how windy it is in England. But I think at some point in my life I'll want to move far away from everything and live nowhere, but I haven't reached that point yet. 


_Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._
I'm 15 right now and tbh I don't know how I'm supposed to act because all my classmates except for a few of my best friends are always pretending to have super cool and serious relationsships that end after (literally) 2 months and they've done this since 5th grade (since I've known most of them basically). But I don't know many 15 year olds aside from my classmates because I'm not going to any sports club or stuff like that since 1 or 2 years (don't worry I still do sports on my own sometimes roud. 
But I think that I behave kind of childish (I make bad puns 24/7) but I can definetly be more mature than some of my classmates (I bet I'll be cringing at this in 2 years or so), because like I said it feels like all they're bothered about is "being cool" and having "realationships", but maybe they just don't open up about serious stuff just like I don't. 
But what I do know is that they used to say I'm the immature one and "just don't udnerstand serious stuff like realationships" (I tried telling them that those "realationsships" are stupid in 6th grade or so but they just made fun of me ;-. Don't know what they think about me now but it probably didn't change now and I don't care about them that much anyway now (*Look mom I'm more secure now* but still probably one of the most unstable people in this class)



*Personal(ity) ~*

_* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_
I'm and INFJ and I haven't been reading on it too long. I discovered it 2 years ago or so but didn't really learn about it much. I just found out I was INFJ and read the descriptions and was fascinated for a month until I kind of forgot it, but this year I wanted to make a presentation on MBTI in ethics and was forced to study it more. At first I wanted to do it just with the letters because we have limited time but then I researched it more privately to find out if I was an INFP or INFJ (see next question) and realized it's actually not as hard as I imagined it to be so now I put it in the presentation and I've been researching more and more the last month.
So in conclusion, I'd say 2 years known about it, 4 months researched about it, 1 month really into it.


_* What type do you usually test as?_
INFP. When I first took the test on 16personalities (I know I know, but I didn't know any better back then) I got INFJ, then a few months later when I remembered it again I decided to take it again - got INFP. Thought "Okay what is this sht?", took it again. Got INTJ. Thought "Okay either you're giving me the result I want or I'm giving up on you.:dry:", got all salty, took it 3 more times and got 3 more times INFP. I just gave up on it and like I said didn't remember about it for 2 years or so, but I still thought I was INFJ.
But now I've researched the functions more and now I'm 100% sure I'm INFJ, but I also found out how to explain the fact I was typed as INFP and even as INTJ:

->First of all, I think those tests are generally bad at typing INFJs. I don't know why that is. I've seen a post talking about why INFJs are probably not as rare and one of the arguments was that it might also be that since the database takes those percentages from the results of the tests, it might be that many INFJs test as INTJs or INFPs(especially when it comes to tests that are based on letters where this is more likely), so because the tests are flawed the percentages are too. Although I sstill don't get what makes it so hard to type INFJs for online tests, maybe we're super mega ultra special after all :crazyjk lol)

->Second of all, I found out about enneagrams recently and I'm not 100% sure yet, but I think I could be a Four. And I've come across some graphs that show the correlation between MBTI and enneagrams, and it showed how most INFPs are Fours. Most INFJs are also Fours, but it's more balanced with the other types, almost as many INFJs indentify as 2 or 3 other enneagrams too. So basically I just behave even more similiar to INFPs than the average INFJ (they already behave similiar at times) and that's why it mistyped me. And there's this one question about wether you prefer feelings (or logic) when it comes to important decisions, and obviously I prefer logic when it comes to really IMPORTANT decisions. As if I'd say "Well, signing this contract that might destroy the whole world or solve all it's problems feels right so I'll just do it without weighing the pros and cons lol" - Of course not, who would? (no offense if someone does) And I think because I chose logic (well, since it's like a Yes/No question but with a scale it must have been something like "Do you prefer logic when it comes to important decisions?" and I must've taken "Totally", but you get what I mean) it thought I was INTJ (just shows how stupid the questions are).


_* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_
Okay, so tbh, I don't know that much about other personalities. I haven't even typed all my friends and family members yet, because I'm still not sure if I know the functions good enough to do so, but: I think that INFPs would be pretty cool (Ryan Ross fan here, and he's an INFP and I suspect that my little brother might - just might, probably completely wrong - be an INFP or at least he seems kind of dreamy lately and sings when nobody's listening and it's the cutest but also cringiest thing I've ever seen because he sings the Lego Ninjago opening song). And since I'm an INFJ - yes, ENFP probably too. I've seen a video where an ENFP talks about stuff ENFPs like about INFJs and she seemed pretty cute (no ****), or maybe bubbly would be a better description. :laughing:

Since I can't type everyone surrounding me yet, I can't really tell which type I dislike the most since I haven't met all of them, but I have a suspect: 
I don't know what type my father or this one friend is, but 2 years ago I let them take the test too (16personalities, as I said I didn't know any better) and they both got ISTJ. And because my father responded to my chat much later and took it much later I didn't realize they were the same type back then, but maybe 6 months ago I started noticing that they act so similiarly, and then I got the idea that maybe they have the same type - looked it up, and indeed. But maybe they were both mistyped too, I don't know. And why I'm telling you this is because (oh no ISTJs don't go now please) I have been getting along with them so horrible lately. I can't explain exactly why, and I've just written a really long text bit decided to maybe not put this in here because it was just....way too long. 
But to put it short: My friend is trying to act "cool" recently and pretends to be someone else while you can clearly see that he's uncomofrtable and not being true, although I don't know if that's his type or he got insecure for some reason, and my father just never makes any compromises, he thinks he's always right and no matter how much you talk to him, he never changes saying that "You can't teach an old dog."(no idea how you translate that saying into English, hope you get what I mean) but a few minutes later he brags about how he's constanly trying to improve himself. And when you point that out he just laughs. ._. And he's also toxic. And says he's calm but starts shouting whenever you try to make compromises because you don't want to leave your current match to vacuum the whole house (not even kidding).
Basically anyone who looks down to you, isn't true to themselves, won't listen to you and is toxic. It hink INFJs are already known for disliking such people (and probably not only INFJs) but, here you have it confirmed. 


_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_
I took multiple enneagram tests and they all said I was 4 and the more specific ones 4w5. I've taken Big 5 somewhere once too, but I don't remember the results. Do they have something like groups too?  (We need a hmmmmmm smiley! NOW!) Because I wouldn't be suprised if it was just percentages or points and I didn't remember, if there was something like a code for it to I should have remembered it I think...but yeah, idk.
And my instinctual variant seems to be sp/so/sx, but I'm not sure. A different test said so/sp/sx.



Occupation ~

_* Employed or Unemployed?_
Unemployed, but I think I should if I don't want to be stuck in this house with my father for too long after I turn 18.

_What is your education? In college, tell us your major._
Since I'm from Germany I'll just try to explain our system quick (here we go again...): So there's something like elementary school, 1-4th grade, then there are 3 common types of schools (there are some changes right now and special private schools but they don't affect me so I won't be talking abaout these now): There's Hauptschule - which is for the slower learning students; Realschule - which is for the average (or used to, now more and more people go to Gymnasiums/if you want to say it in German: Gymnasien (Pl)); and Gymnasium - which is for the "smart kids" (where I go but I'm not really that smart it just kinda became average now). 
So you could say I'm smart or average. Either one. :tongue:

_What is your dream job?_
I have no idea. I don't want to be broke and struggle financially but I don't want some boring job or one where you fool other people either, I wish you could do art, music, writing and maybe philosophy without being broke all the time. I mean yes, if you're succesful that's not that hard, but still. But for the sake of it: Game Designer. (seems to be more secure but isn't boring either).
I wanted to be a firefighter in kindergarten (idk why), then astronaut, then singer, then something with physics but then I kind of realized that physics won't give me the meaning of life or something because we already know (thanks to physics) that the universe is going to die so...yeeeeaaaah..... now I don't see that much meaning in spending all my life on that. 
And counseling is... nope... I'd probably break down myself after 2 sessions or so.


*About You ~*

_* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._
OH GOD NO. Umm... well.... Have I told you I'm an INFJ? Yeah, I'm an INFJ. Also, did you know I'm introverted? jk :laughing:
Probably the most annoying and most cringeworthy human being existing that is bad at eye contact and saying things direct and stays neutral just so they don't have to try putting their thoughts into words but once you ask something about them per text you get a whole biography (not even exagurating because that's almost what happened with the question about what type I dislike, or no, it even actually happened I just didn't want to have such a logn "introduction" lol). But I wrote so much on the other questions already, so I don't know... I'm pretty emotional when it comes to books, films and stuff like that, but only when I'm alone. Because when I'm with others I manage not to cry, somehow. And I'm everything but open, but that's probably a very (in)famous INFJ trait tbh so you probably expected me to say this already.

And what I want out of this forum - well I came across it very often when looking up how other people typed characters I liked and I've come across it so often I decided to maybe register there, because now that I'm aving this typology phase it might be fun. Back when i was animating a lot I joined a German forum for YouTubers too and it was fun until my interest faded away, so it might be that I'll just disappear at some point, I don't know yet. But most likely, maybe not soon but some day. But what I hope is finding out more about enneagrams and MBTI and maybe even socionics, and learn to type people accuratly (because I don't want to mistype them just like that).


*Other ~*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_
The one with the board games or the one with the plushies. Or just the one with random small things like sticky hands *childhood flashbacks*

_Do you collect anything?_
Oxygen.

_What are your phobias?_
Big spiders & bugs, literally any medium sized or bigger fish, crabs, pushing crowds, maybe more but I can't think of more right now.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._
Note: I just had to google what "drool" meant int German lol.
Also...nah, I'll just say what some of my favourite foods are: Meat - Schnitzel, but made out of chicken (bc it's healthier for your heart or sth and it's softer or sth idk but I like it more for some reason); Veggies - Tomatoes; Fruits - Apples (sweet); Berries - Strawberries (they're actually considered nuts, look it up, but who cares if they have "berries" in their name lol); Sweets - Popcorn; Idk what to csll this category - crisps & dark bread; Can't think of more rn and it doesn't really matter anyway.

_Some of the things that give you jollies?_
Note: Had to google "jollies" too.
Reading people lol
Also making lists of tasks and then finally finishing them at some point (which almost never happens because I always add new things to it)


_What are your top five pet peeves?_
OOF. I never thought about it tbh...I think not liking toxic, fake, unfair people etc. are pretty common things so I'll have to come up with something different I guess.
1) When people don't close that goddamn door (P!AtD pun - check)
2) When people don't put the cap on the pen. How can you be so cruel? It's just gonna lie there, suffering, drying out and dying slowly!:sad:
3) When people use such poor grammar and don't use any commas or points that you can't even understand the sentence.
4) When people wear their pants far down (you know that "cool thing" boys do sometimes? Where it looks like their pants are about to fall off?) and when girls wear crop tops in 5th grade (not kidding, I've seen this at my school and it makes me so (pewdiepie voice) ~angry~)
5) When people type slow (it's not that bad but... as a person who types pretty fast even with just 2 fingers it's really frustrating to watch)


_What would a perfect day be like for you?_
1) It's endless and you never get tired.
2) Everyone is honest and nobody is fake or toxic.
3) We can travel whereever we want to.
4) I meet my soulmate as soon as I want to.
5) You can eat without overeating. Ever. And you don't get hungry or thirsty too.
6) First we go to to a theme park and eat a lot of sugar cotton, marshmallows and popcorn, then we go watch a bunch of good anime, cartoons and movies to calm down, then we go somewhere far away from other humans where we play Hide'n'Seek on a field with high grass (but it's not wet and there aren't any animals you could accidentally step on and kill, like snails or big bugs) and we scream and sing pre-split Panic! At the Disco songs together (also I meet Ryan Ross and he's EXACTLY how I thought he would be and this sounds creepy I know but I think we'd get along pretty well which is probably far from the truth but whatever). And then at some point when I feel like I want to talk about serious stuff I can meet my soulmate. And all that with my best friends who suddenly like Panic! At the Disco after all lol
This isn't what I was supposed to write, is it? xD Ok, realistic perfect day: Laser Tag, a lot of snacks, and the second half of the day Hide'n'Seek far away like I said before with high grass etc., but to compensate the fact that you could step on a poor snail at any moment, with a cat. A fluffy cat.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
I don't really have a diet but both, I wish you could have meat without killing animals (everybody wishes that except for those who live by killing them and earning their money with that probably) because I need it anyway because my back muscles aren't strong enough or something that's why I need to eat more meat and make specific exercise to build up meat or something. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*

_God and Souls_ Maybe
_The Death Penalty_ Nay
_Premarital Sex_ Yay
_People are inherently good_ Yay (except for sociopaths and those kinds of people, but then it's not even really their fault too)
_Destiny_ Nay
_Done drugs_ Nay
_Kissed in the rain_ Nay (haven't kissed at all yet bc I don't trust ANYBODYYYYY)
_Re-reading a good book_ Yay


----------



## GreedDaemon

Personal ~

*** Name - Greed, Gring or whatever you want 

*** Male

*Location* - I was born near Milano (Italy) and at the moment I still live in Italy but basically under Austria. My father lives in Sicily where I go every summer, Easter and New Year
*Age* - 16, I think I act my age because I only surround myself with people which I retain valid and smart



Personal(ity) ~

*** *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* I'm an INTP and I've started seriously reading on personality theory a couple months ago

*** *What type do you usually test as?* I don't know, the first was INTP and then I just couldn't not manipulate them so I made myself sure with functions etcetera

*** *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* Mhhh I'm at my ease with NTs and ISTPs, I adore ENFJs and I like always fall in love with ENFPs (that's not that good actually). I can't bear XNFPs when they act like drama queens (and in general I can't argue with FPs) and I often am not so good with SJ, especially ESTJs (but my female and male best friends are INFP and ESTJ so whatever)

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* I've taken an Enneagram test but I totally manipulated it so I looked it out by myself and I think I'm a tritype 5w6 2w1 8w7 (but I totally am not sure)



Occupation ~

*** *Employed or Unemployed?* Student

*What is your education? * I'm attending at what we call "classical high school" (the most difficult, balanced but a little more on humanistic subjects, like ancient greek and latin, than scientifics)

*What is your dream job?* I think I'd really like to be a psychologist but I'd really really like to find a job too so I'll probably study for my second choice id est medicine (maybe cardiology or neurology)


About You ~

*** *Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.* Well for an INTP I'm particularly emotions-aware and empathetic (even if my empathy comes from a logical understanding of emotions and Si+Ne) and I hella love helping others with their problems (and I'm objectively good at it).
I don't know what I think I'll find here because I've come to this forum basically to understand my Enneagram type but well there are many other people interested in what I'm interested in



Other ~


*Do you collect anything?* OH GOD YES anything I mean at the moment I'm collecting foreign or old valutes and obsidians I found in Sicily (Aeolian islands, ME) but when I was younger/a child idk I collected minerals, pencil tips and whatever even burst baloons pieces

*What are your phobias?* Well I'm always afraid of losing what (especially whom) I love but besides that I have a phobia for dragonflies and "uncontrolled speed" (if I'm in a car or a rollercoaster no problem, if I'm riding a bike mhhhh welll yes and not but if I'm on a nowboard oh god 2km/s help me)

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* OH god I could eat meat every fucking day of my life I love it so much and I would't eat most vegetables if they weren't this healthy


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

*God and Souls* Not the christian one 
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* YAY
*People are inherently good* God nope
*Destiny* Mhhh I don't have any proof
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Oh nope so boring​


----------



## GuapitoChico

Personal ~

Name - Luis (Just refer to me by my username tho)

Sex - Male

Location - born in and still living in the Philippines

Age - I'm 21 years old. I look 28 with a beard and look 16 after a clean shave.


Personal(ity) ~

MBTI: Currently an INTP (Formerly an ENTP, and even prior to that, an ENFP).

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? To be honest, I'm not picky. I don't even take note of other people's personality types. Funny thing is, however, that I tend to act introverted around extroverts and extroverted around introverts.

Other tests: I've taken the NEO-PI-R test and scored low in neuroticism and extraversion, very low in conscientiousness, and high in agreeableness and openness.


Occupation ~

Education/Employment: I'm still a college student. I'm an incoming senior majoring in Psychology (bachelor of science). 

Dream Job: I entered college directing myself toward teaching or becoming a guidance counselor, but along my way, I have also opened my doors to Human Resources after having taken Industrial/Organizational Psychology


About You ~

I've got OCD comorbid with Bipolar II, but I'm doing extremely well since I've learned from my experiences with those conditions and picked up coping mechanisms along the way.

After having survived a failed suicide attempt, I learned the hard way that breaking my issues down logically and thinking objectively and introspectively gets the job done, so I guess that's why I became more introverted and thinking (hence the transition from ENFP to ENTP, then finally, to INTP). I show my love to people by helping them find solutions to their issues. 

I'm homoflexible (bisexual, but leaning more toward the gay side) but I am neither proud of it nor do I resent it. I respect those who take pride in their LGBT and that's awesome, but for me, it's just something about myself like the color of my eyes that I wouldn't really make a big deal over.

Overall, I'd like to believe that I'm constantly learning and maturing and I love to share to people the things I've learned along the way.



Other ~

Do you collect anything? Nope.
What are your phobias? Critters that hop or jerk suddenly (especially frogs and grasshoppers)
What would a perfect day be like for you? Maximum activity with minimal stress
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both; we need balance


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls: Yay
The Death Penalty: Nay
Premarital Sex: I don't really care whether others engage in premarital sex or not, but I wouldn't want to do so myself
People are inherently good: Yay, yay, yay. Many things are matters of perspective, so I choose to adopt a positive perspective to remain constantly inspired
Destiny: Nay
Done drugs: Nay
Kissed in the rain: Nay
Re-reading a good book: Nay; once you know the story, you know the story already.


----------



## LJCloud

*Personal*

*Name:* Cloud (Not my actual name)
*Gender:* Female

*Location:* I live in England but I don't really like it here. There are nice areas though. If I could I would just travel the world! Though specifically I would like to go to Japan because the architecture and everything there is really beautiful; there's also a incredibly different culture compared to here so it would be good to experience that! :happy:

*Age:* Compared to everyone on here I'm basically a baby. I'd prefer not to give my age. I believe I act older than I am.


*Personality *

*Myers Briggs:* ENFP (I think. I change often because I'm not really self-aware? I know someone who has typed me as INTJ but I don't think I am.) A year. 

*What I Usually Test As:* INTP or INFP

*Favourite and Least favourite:* Depends on the maturity and healthiness of the person.

*Enneagram:* Maybe 7w6 however I'm not 100% sure. As for Instinctual Variants I think either sx/so or sx/sp. I've learnt about both but my friend said sx/so and now I'm very confused. 

*Occupation*

*Unemployed*

*What is your dream job?:* I want to be a freelance and do art. I don't know what job but that's my priority.


*About You*
I'm a talkative person who is driven to succeed. However I probably won't talk much on the forums. I like reading about the types to understand myself and improve myself. I also like reading through the forums just for entertainment.

*Other*
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?:* The stuff that I used to play with.
*Do you collect anything?:* Regrets. (jk. I don't remember many of them)
*What are your phobias?:* Heights? Not really anymore though.
*What are your top five pet peeves?:*
1. People who are in the present and past all the time (like if tell me your dreams and all the happy stuff you wanna do in the future not just dunno)
2. Looking Over Shoulder 
3. People who don't even try.
4. Singing (randomly and when it's quiet)
5. Slow Walkers 

*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*
God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Nay*
Premarital Sex *Yay*
People are inherently good *Yay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Nay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*

Does anyone actually read these though? It's a fun way to kill time.


----------



## Persona Maiden

Just noticed this thread. XD

_*Personal ~*_

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Persona or Maiden is fine.

*- Any nicknames?*
I like to use P.M., PM, or ~P.M. as my nickname.

** Male/Female/Trans?* 
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
USA, Midwest born, and still living there. No interesting stories, lol. South Korea, because I love the culture.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
Early 30's, no, well it's depends what you mean by act you age really. I mean I'm responsible, I pay my bills on time, usually good at getting tasks done, but I still watch cartoons, enjoy gaming, put up my hair in pigtails, distract easy, play with soap bubbles, etc.

I probably come off as a bubbly 15 year old if were going by behavior alone. XD

_*Personal(ity) ~*_

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
Reading for almost 3 years, but not sure on my type, which is why I'm here. 

** What type do you usually test as?*
Well, before I got into function theory, I tested as INFJ on 16 personalities. After finding function theory I started to think I was ISFJ. Now I think if I have Si, it must be lower, because I really don't get into routine as much as I think I do, nor do keep I focus well (unless I want to be doing what I'm doing).

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
No preference, I'd rather judge on an individual basis.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I took SLOAN a long time ago, but don't remember the results. I'm open to input on any of those in my typing thread along with MBTI/functions if anyone has input.


_*Occupation ~*_

** Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemployed.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
High school graduate (home schooled), some art classes, and working on various online classes. Opted not to attend collage due to the number of acquaintances I knew unemployed in the field they studied in.

*What is your dream job?*
Right now, free lance photography.

_*About You ~*_

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm quiet, on the shy side, and although I'm more expressive online and with my immediate family, if you met me in person, I usually only talk when spoken to, unless you happen to start talking about a topic I really enjoy or know a lot about.

_*Other ~*_

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
Probably the sections where you find model horses, and the stuffed animal area.

*Do you collect anything?*
*What are your phobias?*
Bugs, ventriloquist dolls.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
This is hard, I like a lot of foods, but some fruit, quiche, and sweets.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
You mean like stuff I like? Gaming, animals, music.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Rude people, people who try to force their opinions on others, people who aren't honest with me, hypocrisy, cruel people.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I'm not sure how to answer this, I mean how do you define a perfect day, and what if another day seems more perfect later.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'm a meat eater.

_*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?*_

*God and Souls* Yay.
*The Death Penalty* Depends on the situation.
*Premarital Sex* Nay.
*People are inherently good* On the fence with this.
*Destiny* Not sure.
*Done drugs* Nay.
*Kissed in the rain* Idk, never been kissed.
*Re-reading a good book* Yay.


----------



## Jaimes

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Jaimi
- Any nicknames? Jaimes

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Iowa Where do you live today? Iowa Any interesting story behind that? I think it's charming but I am ready to leave Iowa.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? New Zealand - nature and adventure.

Age - How old are you? 22 Do you think you act your age? I think I have always acted older, but I hold on to some childlike qualities. If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. 40 year old dad. Do it for the laughs.




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? I have tested as ENFP most recently. It seems to be a consistent result. I sometimes feel like ENTP makes more sense but it's hard to tell. I first was introduced to MBTI when I was 18 (about 4 years ago) and I still feel like I am stuck in between a few different types.

* What type do you usually test as? ENFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have no idea. My brother is and ISTP and we don't always see eye to eye, but that's family I suppose. I seem to know a lot of INFPs and they drive me crazy because they are all talk and no action in my opinion. I seem to enjoy ENxx types though so I suspect it's because I see myself in them.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I took some version of the Enneargram and was a 3...?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Student!

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I have a BA in Psychology and am pursuing my OTD in Occupational Therapy.

What is your dream job? Develop Assistive technology for those with impaired skills/movement. Or Badass Vigilante.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I am a fairly outgoing and optimistic person. I do deal with anxiety and depression, which I feel sweeps my personality under a rug. I am trying to navigate things like personality types to help figure out who I am and rebuild some of the confidence I used to have so much of. I think I have a lot to be proud of, and I KNOW I have a lot to say, but I really stifled myself for a few years and am just now starting to feel like myself again. I think it'd be interesting to hear other people's opinions about my personality, because I am a little obsessed with how I am perceived. Other than that, the typing stuff is super interesting, and it definitely caught my curiosity. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Puzzles and Legos and anything that made sounds
Do you collect anything? Embarrassing moments
What are your phobias? Heights. Bugs. Eternity. Dating. Mothers. 
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Anything that can give me hypertension. It's okay. I have low blood pressure anyway.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Gives me the what?
What are your top five pet peeves? Loud Chewing. Ignorance. Being rude for no reason. Following Legality over Morality. Humidity.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Just walking around a city with my friends, enjoying the food and taking in the culture. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Om-nom-nomnivore 


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls YAY
The Death Penalty NAY
Premarital Sex Yay now but Nay later
People are inherently good cautiously optimistic yay
Destiny Absolutely freaking Nay
Done drugs Just the light stuff yay
Kissed in the rain kissing is always yay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## Antigoni

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Wendy
On this forum I chose the nickname 'Antigoni', because I have quite a lot in common with this girl in Sophocles' play. The name fits me well too, because you could translate that as 'unbending', 'born to contradict'. If my mum had been better informed, she would agree it fits me better.

*- Any nicknames?*
I'm sometimes called Kanella, κανέλα, which is Greek for cinnamon. I earned it pointing out to a Greek chef that his stew would be a lot better if he added a bit of cinnamon. It kind of stuck, and since most Greeks have a problem with the 'W' in my name, many of them keep on referring to me that way. When my best friend heard the story, he thought it was the perfect nickname for me. 'A sweet spice, with a bit of a kick to it...'

** Male/Female/Trans?*
Female tomboy

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Belgian living in Belgium. Nothing specific except for moving from the east of the country to the west, but since it's such a small country that's not a big deal. I'd go to Greece in a heartbeat. I've traveled some places in the world, but none of them keeps pulling me back as this country does. When I arrive there, it feels as if I've come home.

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.* I'm 40 years old. People have always estimated me younger than my real age, but inside I feel as if I'm an old soul. Personally, I think age is just a number, and numbers tend to make things complicated. 


*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
INFJ I have not exactly done a lot of reading about the types. There were only some articles and quotes which I think sum up my very essence. I don't feel capable to detect other types in people.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFJ, always

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
A difficult one, since I'm never sure about the type I think that person to be, and I never asked anyone to take the test just in order to satisfy my curiosity. My guess is that my best friend is an ENFP, and then there's another dear friend of mine which I refer to as my brother, since we are so similar, so possibly he's INFJ too. With the ENFP, we're a house on fire, sprouting with ideas and theories, buzzing with life. With the INFJ it's more a feeling of comforting silence and reassurance. 
As for least favorite types, I've never got to type them myself. But I'm easily fed up with people that strive for popularity, think of themselves as overly important, lack passion, expect life grants them entitlements instead of taking responsibility for themselves, or complain about trivial matters. 

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*
I only just took the Enneagram which link was provided in this forum, for the first time:
4	26 I must be unique/different to survive.
1	21 I must be orderly/planned to survive.
2	17 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
8	17 I must be strong and in control to survive.


Occupation ~

** Employed or Unemployed?

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

What is your dream job?*
I work in a greenhouse nursery. We grow mostly patio plants and flowers. We have a collection of about 2500 varieties of fuchsias. I like my job a lot, even though I was not trained in this field. My education was in the line of accountancy and informatics, but I much prefer plants and flowers to numbers and figures. My dream job would be a writer, but I don't believe people would be that much interested in my scribbles that it would provide me a decent living, so I'm staying with the flowers and the bees.

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm an authentic soul looking for connection to other authentic souls. I find most relationships irl too superficial. I'm not that good in making new friends, because I don't do well with small talk. However, I like to discuss meaningful subjects all night long. My writing is usually better than speaking, and the best relationships I have in my life, are all with people I've met online and wrote entire chapters with before getting to know each other irl. What I'm saying is: I'm open to whatever this leads to. 



*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* Why would I be in a toy store? No interest...
*Do you collect anything?* Books! I love to read, and have difficulty parting with those that touched a string.
*What are your phobias?* Being abandoned by those I love.
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Hm, difficult. I'm a craving type of person, one week munching down bunches of bananas, the next week not giving them any thought. Of course I love Greek food, but a pizza will please me also, most of the times. How about an apricot or cherry pie? At this very moment, a salad with goat cheese and strips of bacon, drizzled with honey and sprinkled with nuts and apple cubes would appeal...

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* A beautiful painting, classical music, a ladybug crawling on my hand during some weeding in the garden, my dog's wagging tail in the morning to greet me, a cold walk and hot chocolate afterwards, an empty beach, the edge of a cliff, rain tapping the windows when I'm falling asleep in bed, old overgrown ruins, a secondhand book that has personal notes and remarks in the margins, cooking together with my friends,...

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
There, they're, their... etc...
"I'm so busy, I don't have time!" (Nobody has time, it's something you make, it's all about priorities)
"Did you hear about microplastics and how tiny bits of plastic end up in the food chain? Oh, could you gift wrap that plant for me please?"
"How wonderful to see you again! It's been a while! We should get in touch more often!" (They never do. Own up to your words, don't say what you don't mean)
"You have everything, and you have no idea how hard my life is!" (failing to see that everybody has his own story, and that everybody has misfortunes, and that for the greater part, you are responsible for your own happiness)

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
Getting up early and seeing the sun rise, my best friend waking up as well and handing me a cup of coffee and our silent whispers not to wake up our partners and the rest of the madhouse. An abundant breakfast with bacon and eggs, something sweet, yoghurt, fruits, cheeses and delicious crusty bread. Starting a long hike on an abandoned mountain path with a select number of friends, enjoying the vistas and arriving at the ruins of an abandoned village. Back to town for drinks and a light nibble. Relaxing by the beach at the hottest part of the day, read a few pages in my book, write my diary, splash about in the water to cool down, doze off. After we all are rested, museum visit. Tell me what you like and why you like it. Trotting around a little village, walking along the beach when the sun sets. A nice shower and a bit more relaxing, excellent time to make love to my partner. Going out for dinner with my bunch of closest friends, a group of 8 maximum to keep it cozy, relaxed, chatting, jokes and foolish banter until late at night. Dozing off with the sounds of insects in the background. 

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
I'll try anything you put in front of me on the condition that it's no longer alive. A good mean doesn't have to include meat, but it can. 


*Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls* undecided... Not religious, but spiritually inclined
*The Death Penalty* Nay
*Premarital Sex* Yay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Yay
*Re-reading a good book* Yay

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Scattered Reflection

Personal~
*Name - Kathryn 

*Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Ventura, CA

Where do you live today? Oklahoma 

Any interesting story behind that? My parents split when I was three, I moved from Cali to OK with my mom when I was six. I became a human ping pong ball. I ran away many times in my teens, traveling any chance I got. I joined the USMC and shipped off to to Paris Island when I turned eighteen, I broke my hip during training and back to OK I went for recovery. I moved to CA for about 1 1/2 years, 10 months of it spent mostly homeless, and moved to the Tulsa area to clean up my life after 9/11/2001

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I would go to Scotland because I have always had the desire to go there, for no reason that I know of. 


Age - How old are you? 37

Do you think you act your age? Pretty much, yes. But I feel much younger.

If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am so much more tactful than when I was 20, I think. 

Personal(ity)~
*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I think I am an ENTP

I never really thought much of this test when I was younger because it didn't really seem to fit me. I tested as an ENTP in the fall, 2017 and it really seems to fit my quirky, enthusiastic, lack of follow through with my 10,000,000 ideas! XD 

*What type do you usually test as? 

I tested as an INFP when I was nineteen, an ENFP when I was around thirty and an ENTP currently

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

My husband is an INFJ, so I guess I have a love/hate relationship with the INFJ personality.

My dad tests as an ESTJ and I have never really gotten along with him, which annoys me but doesn't bother me like when I was younger.

I don't know what personality types are my favorite. I get along with most people, unless they don't like me, but never really understand when people don't like me.

Occupation~
*Employed or Unemployed?

I am an artist but I also homeschool my children.


What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
What is your dream job?

High school dropout

I dropped out at fifteen and got my GED (without studying) when I was sixteen. 

ACR and auto mechanics vocational college dropout, I had dropped auto mechanics and gone full-time in the AC&R class and was a strait "A" student with loads of potential but left it for an abusive relationship

Joined the military at eighteen to pay for college but broke my hip on training day fourty. 

I took one semester at Alan Hancock College in Santa Maria, Ca where I took Oil Painting 101, Sculpting 101, Graphics design 101, and Personal Development (my first exposure to MBTI)


About You~
*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.



I am deeply confused about my identity. I spent my youth trying to figure out the how and why of anything that interested me but began failing school in the third grade. I was made to believe that my aspirations of becoming an artist or a model or an entrepreneur were all frivolous and foolish because they could not be counted on as a career. I had little to no interest in schoolwork and was board to sleep most of the time by fourth grade. I needed hands on lessons and can clearly see why the public school system failed me.This is my number one reason for homeschooling my own (I have six) children. I love figuring out how things work or why they don't. Fixing things comes naturally to me and have a tendency to believe that, even without previous experience, if given long enough, "I can fix it!" 

I made up my mind not to give a shit what others thought about me (so I thought) to counter the lack of both acceptance and support that I had experienced from my family. I first ran away from home when I was 13. By all appearances, I became fearless and very outgoing and would do almost anything someone said seemed crazy or that someone told me I couldn't do. I am so glad I survived my stupidity! I was extremely sarcastic and honest to a fault if you asked me something; I would not spare your feelings unless I reasoned that it would be in my best interest to. Interestingly enough I learned how to lie so well that I actually came to believe a few of them, intentionally, to keep from getting in trouble or to get what I wanted. This is a hard thing to overcome, as an adult in a spur of the moment I have caught myself telling a lie to spare myself a headache. My desire is to be totally honest but have found very few people in life that can handle my brand. The art of tact is difficult for me to master and I find myself struggling to say the correct things. I uphold unique points of view as a personal choice and am continually frustrated in exploring my own views out loud, being paired with my INFJ husband poses unique challenges. I have tried so hard to please others for the last 12 years, I have lost my sense of who I am and (I didn't even know I was depressed for close to 3 years, I just thought that I was shit and would never live up to the expectations of others) became very depressed and have been trying to shake it off for over 2 years.

I hope this being here will help to get me out of my own head and actually have some conversations that grow my perspective in new ways. I have been incredibly sheltered during my marriage and have no close friends other than my husband and not a single person to be completely myself with. Going from one extreme to the next has definitely been my jam but the extreme antisocial, anxious, overcautious, forced to plan everything, finish every project before moving on or be seen as a vindictive flake (as if my unfinished projects have been an attack), does't work for me. I definitely hope this is the right place for me to overcome some of these personal labels. 

I hope to connect with a few people here, I am so board with the conversations that I am forced to have, small talk is so incredibly draining, I just don’t have the energy to do it well and I feel so awkward anymore. I hope to relearn who I am and how to connect with people, having fun, interesting conversations. 

Other~
What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Art supplies, outdoor toys e.g. bikes, roller blades, quads, climbing gear; Science kits, boxed games 

Do you collect anything? Books, rocks, art supplies 

What are your phobias? I am afraid of heights but have been addicted to them from a young age.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. I love extremely fresh strawberries! Nigiri sushi and Sashimi, and homemade ice cream. 

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Roller coasters

What are your top five pet peeves? in random order: Whining; being interrupted, specifically, when I am trying to get a point across; people beating around the bush; being misunderstood; when I don't have and can't find the answer

What would a perfect day be like for you? There are so many options for a perfect day!! It has been so long since I have had friends to hang around so I will go with something more familiar.

I would wake up just before dawn, throw on a light jacket and my shoes, exit the tent and stoke the fire to make my coffee and cook breakfast. My sidekick would wake up and enjoy the sounds of the campfire along with the beach or forest murmurings. We would spend the day climbing and hiking or swimming and hiking and munching fresh fruit, nuts, and beef jerky. We chat about all kinds of topics, whatever was on our mind. We would criticize each other in jest for making small mistakes currently or previously and be willing risk our lives to save one another from plummeting to our death literally and figuratively! At some point in the afternoon, he would make preparations for dinner and break out his guitar while I spent my time plein air painting. We would watch the sunset and reflect briefly if we were finished setting up for the night before it gets totally dark. Then we would spend some time reading and then spend some time discussing some philosophy or other. We would find much to marvel at and have a few genuinely good laughs before we enter our tent again and....(this is not a romance novel and I will not share details)... then, both, in complete satisfaction would fall asleep.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

both
Other Other~ Yay or Nay?
God and Souls - yes

The Death Penalty - yes

Premarital Sex - It happens

People are inherently good - yes and no

Destiny - yes

Done drugs - I have done a few 

Kissed in the rain - If I did, I don't remember, probably 

Re-reading a good book - yes


Thank you for taking the time to read a little about me!


----------



## AmyWilkerson

Hello everyone. I am Amy Wilkerson.


----------



## Qwerty727

Personal ~

* Just call me by my username.

* Female

Personal(ity) ~

* INTP. Been on and off reading about it for at least/around 4 years with varying degrees of interest.

* INTP.

* Not sure tbh.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 

*I've sure I've take other tests but I can't remember what they were.


Occupation ~

What is your dream job?

*Freelance (online) artist.

About You ~

* I'm a whole lot less articulate in real life. I'm also a lot more paranoid and a lot less creative than I would like to be. I'm just hoping to find something to entertain me and pass the time with.


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
*Stuffed toys.
Do you collect anything?
*I want to collect books and video games but I don't have enough money.
What are your phobias?
*Death mostly.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
*A burger.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
*Fluffy animals, the internet and its various underbellies, and art.
What are your top five pet peeves?
-Food stuck on my teeth.
-Random itchiness on my skin.
-Uneven tiles (except those that were done for artistic purposes).
-Floor creaks (especially when I'm trying to be sneaky).
-Stains that won't get out.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
*Me on my bed, wearing the most comfortable nightgown that I have, food already cooked, internet, and nobody else around for the whole day.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*As much as I would like it to be both, meat diet is definitely best suited to me.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Yay. Whether or not they're true is debatable but it's fun to dabble with extranormal type stuff.
The Death Penalty-Nay. Let the sinners rot.
Premarital Sex-Yay..? Idk let people have fun, I guess.
People are inherently good-Nay. I personally think people are inherently neutral despite seeing themselves as good.
Destiny-Yay. Again, debatable but fun.
Done drugs-Nay.
Kissed in the rain-Nay.
Re-reading a good book-Nay. Except maybe the (fun with a healthy or, preferably, unhealthy amount of pictures) informative ones.


----------



## horseloverfat

Name - What do you preferred to be called?
- Any nicknames?
Horseloverfat is a good name i think, but Noah will do.

* Male/Female/Trans?
Cis male

Location - Where were you originally born? 
Texas - US

Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Same place, no. 

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Germany, for grad school and some family there.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
Early 20s


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP-T so slightly neurotic.
Read a bit of jung and about cognitive functions so fairly well versed. 

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? Probably ESTJ is my least favorite, not to say we could never get along. Te doms can be very controlling though, and that can get on my nerves. 

My favorite type is INFJ, or any NT, NF type. 
But INFJs i find the most attractive and interesting, other than my own type. 
I also like SFJ types, as long as they're willing to listen to my ramblings.


If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

For big 5 i generally get highly introverted, 90th percentile or so, openess is also high, agreeableness is about in the middle. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

Student trying to get employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

Computer science

What is your dream job?

A combination of mathematician, science fiction author, and conscousness researcher.

About You ~

Here to learn and study how other people deal with their function dynamics. Also interested if they have a deeper meaning for how conscousness works at a fundamental level. 
Maybe find people with similar interests.

As a person i can get very excited if i know something about a topic of interest that's brought up. I can be a bit paranoid, but i think that also gives me a spiritual connection and sense of wonder. 

Other ~

Do you collect anything?
National geographic magazines

What are your phobias?
Social gatherings, crowds, strong emotions, intimacy, anything needing good hand eye coordination. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Idk, i like pizza.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?

A good book, or movie. 

What are your top five pet peeves?

Motercyclists, undercooked food, elon musk, inhumanity, aliens that tell humans we need to get our crap together and then don't do anything to help us.


What would a perfect day be like for you?

I wake up at 11am, write for a few hours, watch tv and game for a while. Then read until i go to sleep.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

Carb diet

God and Souls
Yes, agnostic turned pantheist

Premarital Sex
Idk

People are inherently good
Yes

Destiny
No, future is fluid

Done drugs
No

Kissed in the rain
No

Re-reading a good book
Yes


----------



## KirkMaiden

Personal ~

* Kristine
- Kirkmaiden

* Female

Location - I was born in the town of Brisbane. Currently in New York. Nothing is interesting 
- I would like to go and visit Japan to climb the Mt. Everest.

Age - It's just a number don't bother knowing my age  Age doesn't matter on how you act. 

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Self employed

What is your education? BS Education

What is your dream job? Stable job


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I love kids, teaching them while growing up is my biggest achievement in life.



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuff toys
Do you collect anything? I collect Teddy bears
What are your phobias? Holes
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Shawarma
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Cuddle
What are your top five pet peeves? nothing
What would a perfect day be like for you? Perfect day for me is everyday.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both I have no choice


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book


----------



## Paterson

Ćerulean;96857 said:


> Personal ~
> 
> *** Name - What do you preferred to be called?
> - Any nicknames?
> 
> *Paterson (it's one of my favorite movies).*
> 
> *** Male/Female/Trans?
> 
> *Male
> *
> Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
> 
> *Born in South Florida. Have lived in North Carolina since '85.*
> 
> - If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> 
> *Scotland. I've been there twice, but only in a limited capacity. I'd love to see more of the country and visit sites linked to my favorite author, George Macdonald.
> *
> Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
> 
> *I'm 57. I don't believe in acting in a certain way just because of a number. As an older INFP I approach life with a mature childlikeness.
> *
> 
> Personal(ity) ~
> 
> *** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> 
> *INFP. I took my first typology test in the late eighties and was typed as INFJ. It was many years later before I realized I was (and always have been) INFP.*
> 
> *** What type do you usually test as?
> 
> *INFP.*
> 
> *** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> 
> *I like being around other NFs. I can get along with most people. People I don't like I don't try to type, I just avoid them.*
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
> 
> E*nneagram: 4w5. Tritype: 469.
> 
> Big 5: High in Openness. Moderate in Agreeableness and Neuroticism. Low in Extraversion and Conscientiousness.
> *
> 
> 
> Occupation ~
> 
> *** Employed or Unemployed?
> 
> *Fulltime stay-at-home dad. Part-time shelver at my wife's used bookstore.*
> 
> What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
> 
> *Two-time Community College drop-out. I never much cared for academics. I prefer an autodidactic approach - I read and ponder.*
> 
> What is your dream job?
> 
> *I love being a homemaker (I have 3 kids), but a writing career has always been a lifelong dream.
> *
> 
> About You ~
> 
> *** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
> 
> *I'm highly introverted and have trouble opening up to others. I'm here in hopes of gaining the self-confidence to express myself.*
> 
> 
> 
> Other ~
> 
> 
> What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* The Lego aisle. Lego building is my hobby.*
> 
> Do you collect anything?* Books and Lego.*
> 
> What are your phobias?* I like the ocean, but I don't like being IN the ocean. You drop several rungs on the food chain in there.*
> 
> Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Angel hair with meat sauce. Just typing that makes me drool.*
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies? *Hmm? I like riding rollercoasters when I visit theme parks.*
> 
> What are your top five pet peeves?* 1)Pencils. I just don't like using them. I even do sudoku with a pen. 2)Earbuds. I can't stand pumping music straight into my ears like that. 3)Clapping when Mass is finished. You've just participated in an eternal mystery - you're not an audience at a Broadway show. 4)Excessive Grammar Nazism. 5)Fundamentalism. Christian, Muslim, Atheist - fundamentalists are extremely trying.*
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleeping in. A good deal of alone time to pursue whatever took my fancy at the time. A walk in the park with my wife. A good dinner. A little lovemaking before bed.*
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* Meat and veggies.*
> 
> 
> Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?
> 
> God and Souls *Yes.*
> The Death Penalty.* As long as there is the possibility of an innocent person being found guilty, no.*
> Premarital Sex *No.*
> People are inherently good *No. People can do good, but they are not inherently good.*
> Destiny *Kinda.We create our own destiny based upon the choices we make in life.*
> Done drugs *No. I'm INFP, my mind is trippy enough without adding drugs to the mix.*
> Kissed in the rain *Yes.*
> Re-reading a good book *Yes. Re-reading books is one of the marks of a true book lover.*
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ~ Special thanks to *alizée* for helping me put this together.​


I look forward to my time here at PerC.


----------



## leiri

Personal
Name - prefer my username: leiri
Gender - Female
Location - Australia
Age - 21. People often ask me to show my ID, I think that's a sign people think I'm a lot younger. Though mentally I feel a lot older.

Personal(ity)
My results fluctuate a lot between ISTJ and ISFJ. It has been a little more than a year since I last took the test. I have tried the Jungian test, in which I get ISTJ every time, but the percentage preference of Thinking is always very low.
I have been reading into the theory on and off for about 4-5 years now.
There's no type I like or dislike, I just find certain people around me frustrating at times. 

Occupation
I am employed in a temp finance role with the government at the moment and am searching for a permanent position in the same industry.

I recently graduated with a Bachelor of Commerce, majoring in Accounting and Business Information Systems.

About Me
I am extremely introverted and have trouble expressing my thoughts outwardly. It is a problem in the workplace that I want to reduce. I'm here in hopes that I'll be able to develop myself further. 

Other
*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?* I don't go into toy-stores very often. I much prefer grocery/food stores.

*Do you collect anything?* Cute and very fine tip pens.

*What are your phobias?* Being in the ocean. I love swimming but only in swimming pools.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.* Noodles, all kinds of noodles... instant noodles, mi-goreng, "knife cut" noodles, ramen, udon, soba, rice noodles, vermicelli noodles, glass noodles, and the list goes on....

*Some of the things that you give you jollies? * When a good anime comes out, or a new song appears on YouTube that I really like.

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
1) Starting a debate about everything I say.
2) People smoking cigarettes/e-cigarettes in front of/next to/in close proximity of non-smoking zones. 
3) People who are extremely self-centred.
4) People littering, whether in public or inside the home.
5) Strangers using public transport who choose to listen to their music through the speakers, instead of headphones.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* Sleeping in. A good deal of alone time to pursue whatever took my fancy at the time. A day where I could truly relax and not think about my career progress.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* I am not a vegetarian but I often take a break from eating meat at dinner time.

Other Other
*God and Souls* - I don't believe in any God but I am open to the concepts.
*The Death Penalty* - If the person is found guilty with no remorse, Yay. 
*Premarital Sex* Nay
*People are inherently good* Yay
*Destiny* Yay
*Done drugs* Nay
*Kissed in the rain* Nay
*Re-reading a good book * Yay. I really wish I had more time to do this now.


----------



## rishabhpuri

*Rishabh puri – a writer from chandigarh*

Rishabh Puri

I was born in India and raised in Nigeria. I attended an Indian school, before moving to a British school. I had a degree in business administration from the United Kingdom through distance learning from Middlesex University. 

I also have a master’s degree in business administration (International Trade) from the UK via distance learning from London Business School, as well. Frankly, getting into business was never on the agenda. I did not have an engineering background, but the influence of my father made me explore a different side, which I wasn’t aware of. And I haven’t looked back ever since.


----------



## chuckem

*Hello from 65 yr old male INFP (I think) from Texas, USA*

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Charlie

- Any nicknames? My real name is Charles 

Male/Female/Trans? Male, maybe with some supposably female sensibilities

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

New Orleans, Louisiana, USA born...been a Texan since age 9 or so. I was a little disappointed when I moved to Texas that most people weren't riding everywhere on horses and wagons.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

Just about anywhere. I love seeing new places and cultures. My fantasy though is to be able to travel without being seen through time and space.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

65 and retired. I'm not sure how a 65 year old is supposed to act. I often feel like a child compared to people that I "look up" to.




~Personal ~

What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I was first introduced through an internet search to personality disorders and the idea that personality is more or less static throughout one's lifetime. I think I have more or less schizoid or at least avoidant personality tendencies.

I have since discovered, or at least become interested in Myers-Briggs in the past few weeks. 

What type do you usually test as? INFP

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I don't much like being around pushy or competitive people. I don't know much about the different types. I sometimes enjoy being around extroverts as long as they don't push me to participate. I envy them and wish I 
had their exuberance and love for life.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Type 5 - 12
Type 9 - 11.4
Type 6 - 7.4
Type 7 - 6.4
Type 4 - 5.7

Wing 5w6 - 15.7
Wing 5w4 - 14.9
Wing 6w5 - 13.4
Wing 4w5 - 11.7
Wing 9w1 - 11.4
Wing 9w8 - 11.4
Wing 6w7 - 10.6
Wing 7w6 - 10.1
Wing 7w8 - 6.4
Wing 4w3 - 5.7

Confusing, Huh? I feel most identified with 4 and 9 types.

O 60%
C 19%
E 21%
A 58%
N 44%



~Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed? Retired. 38 years at my last job in wholesale plumbing supplies

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. High school and a little unaccredited church college.

What is your dream job?

When I was a kid...marine biologist
Now, I don't know. I have lots of aspirations but no expectations at this point at engaging them.
Writer, artist, musician, street performer, Walmart Greeter? I've always been too torn (and lazy)to pick one thing
and persist in that direction.


~About You ~

Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

Chronically depressed to one degree or another...right now on the upswing I think from a very low mood but still not wanting to do anything..feeling apathetic and nihilistic. When I'm not depressed I like travel, outdoors, mostly hiking and camping, creating things, mostly from wood, cooking (and eating), gardening. The things I consistently like are watching YouTube videos and escaping into movies and documentaries and eating. 

I think I'm addicted to comfort and avoid discomfort at just about any cost, though I know it's not healthy. I'm socially awkward, especially around people whose opinions I feel like I have no personality and was passed over when they handed out the genes for love.

I'm constantly seeking that aha moment, that epiphany, or that magic solution that is going to turn my life around. Perhaps that will happen here. After 65 years though, I don't have much hope. I think my recent discoveries about personality types is a step in the right direction because it may give me permission to stop hating myself for whom I am and who I'm not.




~Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? If I went to the toy store, I might look at the drones?

Do you collect anything? Do you mean hoard? I hate to throw out anything that could be of any use to anyone. I do have a lot of books, most of which I have not read.

What are your phobias? Well, I hate running face first into a spider's web...and I don't like confronting people for any reason.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Hamburgers, Mexican food, Breakfast foods like eggs, biscuits, and bacon.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hugs and kisses from women...the more the merrier. Mostly only happens in my dreams.

What are your top five pet peeves? Mean people, My own personality defects, Looking for things I've misplaced, Clutter, though I'm not very good at mitigating it, and arrogant, highly opinionated people who think they know it all.

What would a perfect day be like for you? My best days are when I get something worthwhile done that I've been procrastinating on for a long time. It could be a hundred times better if I were made to feel truly loved that day by a significant other.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Both

~Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls Don't think so. No problem though if it works for you, except that I might suspect your 
connection to reality.

The Death Penalty Depends on circumstances and my mood at the time. My feelings are mixed, as on most 
subjects.

Premarital Sex Mixed feelings but mostly no. I don't think kids should be brought into the world by accident,
especially without both mother and father in a stable relationship.

People are inherently good Not all, of course, but most. We all want the best life we can get, but "good" for one 
might not be "good" for all.

Destiny I don't believe in fate or fatalism, but I do believe that things happen for a reason. Not some 
metaphysical reason but for causal reasons. Things are caused by what precedes them.

Done drugs Tried marijuana on 3 separate occasions long ago with no noticeable effects. I would like to try
guided therapy with psychedelics I think. I've heard that it can change one's perspectives for the 
better.

Kissed in the rain I don't think so. I came close once.

Re-reading a good book It's hard to re-read a book when I have so many that are untouched. I have trouble 
reading at all now and I don't exactly know why. Too much work? It's much easier to watch 
video or listen to audiobooks.:happy:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Yes. Sure.


----------



## FeliciteM

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Felicite
- Any nicknames? I have 48 nicknames that are regularly used but you can call me Fizz.

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?

I was born in Ontario but I now live in Saskatchewan. Sask has been my home base for the last 15 years as my immediate family is here but I live a gypsy life and hardly stay in one place for long.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

First choice would be Ireland, but due to amazing circumstances I am leaving in a month to Australia for the second time.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I am 23. No, I relate to those in their late 20s and earl 30s. Don't know why, my friend group has always been older than me.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ESFP and although I have only stumbled across Myers-Briggs in the last 3 years I have always been intrigued by personalities and how they work. The original four, Sanguine, Phlegmatic, Melancholy, and Choleric, were my go to books before I found this. 

* What type do you usually test as? ESFP-T but my S/N combo is very close - just slightly more S.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I love being around ISFJ, ENTJ, INTP and INFJ as they are my closest friends. I used to really enjoy INFP but due to being around an unhealthy one for a long time and not realizing how much of a toll it took on me I have a hard time but slowly trying to break the stigma - for their sake and mine. Also have a really hard time with ISTJ but I think I have finally cracked their code!! LOL

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

8w7

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Employed. I have a full time job at a law office as a legal assistant and also teach ESL in the evenings through the college in town.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. Business Administration

What is your dream job? Truthfully? Being a stay-at-home mom. lol I love everything about that 'job'.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

- I'm normally a pretty happy person.
- I come from a family of 12 (10 girls and 2 boys...I am #8) and absolutely love it!
- I'm not the stereotypical ESFP, I hate clubs etc. and prefer my small group of close friends in a quiet setting like bonfires.
- Not sure what else to say so pm me if you'd like to know more. 

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals and band toys 

Do you collect anything? Keychains from every place I've gone to!

What are your phobias? Nothing. I've worked hard to eradicate anything that had control over me. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Haha I would be here for awhile but sushi or a rare steak will get me fired up.

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Spending time with my family, babies and dogs. 

What are your top five pet peeves? Slow walkers, the people that pretend "any opinion" is just great as long as you're happy blah blah blah, ice cold drinking water and I can't think of anything else at the moment. Lol

What would a perfect day be like for you? Spend it with my family and friends anywhere really but especially camping.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Balanced but I would eat waaay more meat if I could. Haha


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yes
The Death Penalty - No
Premarital Sex - No
People are inherently good - Yes
Destiny - No
Done drugs - Coffee and cigarettes lol
Kissed in the rain - Yes
Re-reading a good book -Yes


----------



## Gepardanka

Personal ~

My nick can do it. I'm not sure how it sound for english-speakers, but at least it was unused.

Women

Location - I'm from Poland and still live here

- North pole and around, I always wanted to see Northern Lights plus the stars would be amazing there.

Age - I'm 20. One of those in school who always wanted to be more mature so they could feel superior  In reality I'm rather childish.


Personal(ity) ~

I know theory for 2-3 years now. Unfortunately I can't tell my type, because I'm pretty sure it's wrong. A year ago or so, I realised that I'm most likely wrong. Besides who scores 5 different personality types on tests? 
If you're curious there they are:
INFP, ENFP, INTP, ENTP, ISFP.
It's all about how you approach them, you can befriend everybody really if you try hard enough. I life INFP, ISF-TJ, I think I know one ENTJ, she's great.

I don't like people who think they are better than others in general. As for the types: ESFP, ESFJ, ENFJ can be hard to deal with sometimes.

4w5, 6w5, I'm not very consistent with self-tests.


Occupation ~

I'm still in academy.

Academy is like college? Or similar, so sorry, I really don't know. Any way I'm studying computer science.

Astronaut, or a ninja :tongue:


About You ~

I'm into psychology, inner workings of people, things, universe. For a while loved Doctor Who, anime, right now I still like them, but not like the obsession it was before. But I also started wall climbing this summer. I can only hope there are fellow climbers around here.

From this forum I hope to get to know people who also are into typology, and figure out my own. 


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?

Legos, Bionicle- when they still were a thing.


Do you collect anything?

identity cards from conventions


What are your phobias?

infinite spaces, mirrors, dolls, I'm scared just thinking about it :dry:


Describe your favourite food until you drool.

Pasta, ow god, it's the food from heaven. Everything is good with pasta, every single thing :heart:


Some of the things that you give you jollies?

I don't know, does music counts?


What are your top five pet peeves?

1)People smacking their lips 

2)Spitting on the floor

3)Annoying people

4)People full of themselves

5)Uh.. I'll get back to it, when I think of something



What would a perfect day be like for you?

Climbing gym, and then alone time on internet, though it would be nice to invite over a friend. If we speak something better, then whole day in amusement park, nothing can top that.


Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I'm a half-vegetarian. I was one for 6-8 years, for 2 years or so I started eating fishes.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?



God and Souls - Nay

The Death Penalty - Nay

Premarital Sex - Yay

People are inherently good - Schrödinger Yay

Destiny - Nay

Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay

Re-reading a good book - Yay!


----------



## mathittude

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
You can go by my username
- Any nicknames?

Many! But I'm not sure I feel comfortable sharing them yet.
* Male/Female/Trans?
I'm female, but first and foremost myself 

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I'm from Denmark, but currently live in Norway with my boyfriend, who I met via someone I met on Omegle. We've been together for 5 years in May. I moved here because he wanted to study at a specific place and I didn't have any plans, so I went here to study and live with him.
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I think I would go home to my parents. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 22. Think I'm pretty average for my age, although maybe a bit more boring. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I'm ENFP and I have been interested in MBTI since 2011, where I did a school project on it. My interest in it has come and gone in waves, but recently it's been pretty stable and I have learned a lot through the theories around it. 

* What type do you usually test as?

I always test as xNFP, and the most dominant is ENFP, but I have gotten INFP some times. 

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?

I find it hard to generalize, but I ended up in a group of people (a friend group if you will) but I never really felt like I belonged and that none of them really understood me. One day, one of them decided that we should all take the MBTI-test, which I had done before and I love to talk about it so it was cool, and I found out every single one of them was a J-type. So I don't think I get along with J's very well, but I think there are exceptions to every rule. 


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?

I'm currently unemployed.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

I'm currently working on my Bachelor's degree, majoring in Linguistics with a minor in Pedagogics. 

What is your dream job?

I don't know. Preferably something in line with my values, where I feel like I could make a difference. Anywhere is good as long as it aligns with my values and makes me happy. 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I think I'm a very open person who just wants to understand and be understood. I have a mild depression that I've had since last fall, and have been feeling lonely for some time. I guess I'm here to find out more about myself and understand myself better, but also definitely to hopefully find some friends or acquaintances.

Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
I've always loved arts & crafts, but don't do it as often as I should anymore now that I've grown up. 
Do you collect anything?

I don't collect anything consciously to have a collection, but I do like to keep nice rocks I find. I'm bad at getting rid of things I don't need anymore though.

What are your phobias?

I'm very claustrophobic and am also pretty scared of being alone in certain places. Darkness creeps me out. 

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?

Kittens and cats make my heart swell agressively with joy. In general, I love a lot of animals and greeting and petting especially dogs and cats really boosts my happiness for the rest of the day. Keeping track of what's growing in nature also makes me feel really happy. 

What are your top five pet peeves?

I hate it when people sit on the outmost seat in the bus, placing their bag on the inner seat, during rush hour. Littering pisses me off, especially when I catch someone doing it. Repetitive sounds, especially in the morning; we have some resident magpies outside of our windows who insist on cackling every morning from 4 am to 11 am. Can't really think of anything else at the moment. 

What would a perfect day be like for you?

Wake up around 9. Eat a nice breakfast, like a mixed berry smoothie and (wholeweat) croissants. Then we go for a walk in beautiful weather. We go to the beach with my friends and talk, joke around, swim, sunbathe, eat some snacks. We go home and cook and eat a wonderful dinner together, all of us, and then we have a party where we have a couple of ice cold drinks, watch a good movie and sleep outside under the stars. 

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?

I'm an omnivore but I eat mostly vegetarian. Primarily for environmental reasons, but also for economical reasons.


----------



## Entelechial

*Name/Nickname*: Sam

*Male/Female/Trans*: Until the new gender dogmatists―those who believe that gender is a spectrum―are able to define male and female monosemously, I default to non-binary because it is the only logical conclusion: if gender is a continuum from female to male, then that means there is 1 representative of each gender at the extremities. Who represents the archetypal male, and who represents the archetypal female? Certainly not me; ergo, non-binary. I do have a penis, however.

*Location*: Montreal, Quebec

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why*: International Space Station for the serenity and Overview Effect.

*Age*: 28 but feel 18. I'm pretty immature and irresponsible, and I like to provoke.


*MBTI*: INTJ-T

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around*: I don't have a firm grasp on the other personality types, but I feel like non-intuitives are shallow actors.

*Big 5*: 
Extraversion: Very Low (3-9th percentile)
Agreeableness: Very Low (0-6th percentile)
Neuroticism: Moderately High (61-70th percentile)
Conscientiousness: Average (49-57th percentile)
Openness: Very High (95-96th percentile)


*Occupation*: Unemployed

*Dream job*: Philosopher and/or (Electronic) Musician

*Do you collect anything*: Books

*What are your phobias*: Approaching the opposite sex

*Describe your favourite food until you drool*: Sushis and/or Poke bowls (deconstructed sushis)

*What are your top five pet peeves*: Morality, Ideology, Proselytism, Tribalism, Inauthenticity

*What would a perfect day be like for you*: Psychedelics, music, sunset and sex

*Diet*: Omnivorous


*God and Souls*: Depends what you mean by 'God' and 'Soul'

*The Death Penalty*: No

*Premarital Sex*: Sure, but seek long-term monogamy and don't use abortion as a method of contraception

*People are inherently good*: Everyone has both good and evil in them

*Destiny*: Depends what you mean by 'Destiny'

*Done drugs*: Medicine* but yeah cannabis, mushrooms, LSD, DMT

*Kissed in the rain*: Probably? 

*Re-reading a good book*: Thus Spoke Zarathustra


----------



## Scoobyscoob

*bump*


----------



## Hwa Yong Yeon Hwa

*Introduction*

Hi! I prefer to keep my personal information private just as standard online.

*I'm gonna stick with my username for now, or you can call me "HYYH" for short (it's originally an album) 

*IDK what my gender is just yet...

I think I'm quite mature for my age and because of this I often find them difficult to relate to... I probably resemble a 28yr old Uni student, but a total three year old at heart XD

If I could go anywhere I'd probably go to the Mediterranean or South-East Asia (I know that's a lot but I want to travel all across the world and experience a multitude of cultures) - I especially want visit Indonesia!

*I am an INFP (which I think is pretty awesome!) and have been reading into this Personality theory for about 6 months to a year. 

*I haven't discovered other peoples MBTI's yet so I wouldn't quite know who I prefer to and not to be around. 

*I'm kinda both employed and unemployed, I'm helping at a job and volunteer as a dance assistant/teacher.

My dream job is to be a dancer/musician, or some sort of influential figure. I'm really passionate and creative and I want that to become my career not just a hobby to fill time. 

*DeScRiBe MySeLf??? Uhh okay... I guess like I said before, I'm really passionate and creative, I'm a drummer, dancer and photographer. I like people a lot but also need a lot of solitude. I'm basically obsessed with music, anyone need recommends? Let me know  Uh I love reading and host two radio shows (one with a group and one solo.) I hope to make friends here and learn about myself 

- I collect note books, fill them half up before realising I couldn't stick to it's designated use.

Chocolate. Egg-custard tart. Lasagna... I'm already drooling. No explanation needed.

Jollies = Food (good food,) hugs, books, learning stuff I like, hobbies. 

A perfect day would be... having a cup of tea with Peanut butter and Jam on toast by the window in the morning. Drumming for three hours without getting hand-cramps, meeting a friend for coffee and pies, then dancing through the night :sleepytime:

Yay/Nay:
God - Nay (but I don't care if you're into God, you do you that's totally cool)
Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay (mostly)
Premarital Sex - I don't see why not
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Nay (make your own destiny)
Done drugs - Do painkillers count?
Kissed in the rain - My hand from the cold? Yeah
Re-reading a good book - All the time 
:tongue: :kitteh:


----------



## Behvin

*Hello Forum, I'm Behvin, nice to meet you.*

Hello Everyone,

I'm Behvin, an INTJ Female. I'm new to Personality Cafe. I discovered I was an INTJ almost 10 years ago now and it was a life changer. At least, it helped me to realize why I felt like such a freak all my life. Mostly guy friends, but don't completely fit in with the guys because I'm not one. Can't fit in with girls either, because they don't understand me and I don't understand them etc. etc. Classic Female INTJ stuff. Anyhow, relationships proved *interesting*. I have an ENFP male life partner now, but there are still challenges. 

Anyhow, I'm here to work out my daemons with you lovely people. I'm learning & learning, but I'm mostly in INTJ/ENFP world right now because I need to understand those first. I'd like to branch out into other MBTI types and other tests eventually.

*~Personal ~*

*Name - What do you preferred to be called?* 
Behvin is ok.

*- Any nicknames?*
Kestrel.
Pacoe.

*Male/Female/Trans?* 
Female. Gender is a spectrum.

*Location - Where were you originally born?* 
Austin, Texas, USA. Live Music Capital of the World.

*Where do you live today?*
Mountains of SouthEastern US (very rural)

*Any interesting story behind that?* 
Trying to escape from cities which, I think, are the scourge of humanity.

*If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
Iceland or Australia because I've never been and there are some great environmental and social aspects to these countries that I agree with.

*Age - How old are you?* 
36 

*Do you think you act your age?* 
Not according to society.

*If not, explain which age you think you resemble most.* 
A combination of an 80 year old trans man and a 6 month old cat.




*~ Personal(ity) ~*

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?* 
I'm an INTJ and I've been reading about it for ~5 years. 

*What type do you usually test as?* 
INTJ

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?* 
Not sure yet. Where I live, most people wouldn't know or care about their personality type. Apparently I like ENFPs because I have an ENFP life partner and an ENFP best friend.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?* 
Haven't taken those yet.



*~ Occupation ~*

*Employed or Unemployed?* 
Where I live, and with the type of lifestyle I want to have, you have to cobble together 5 different jobs. Most of my jobs are outdoor living and recreation and nature-related.

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.* 
I'm college-educated, but generally, I think this question divides people, indicates privilege and places value where there is none, and makes those who didn't have the opportunity for higher education feel bad for no reason.

*What is your dream job?* 
Living.


*~ About You ~*

*Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I'm an an extreme introvert with undiagnosed social anxiety disorder, or maybe it's just that I'm an empath and take on other people's emotions and don't know how to control it. 

I know how to behave around others, I'm not particularly awkward (I can fake being normal well), but I can only stand it for up to 4 hours or so, in certain situations, or I start getting to the point where a panic attack is imminent. This has severely limited the type of work I can do, where I can live, etc. etc. I'm trying to figure it out and understanding MBTI is a step along the way. 

I feel wild, but trapped, which is why I've moved further and further away from cities.

I like conversing about male/female dynamics, sexism & misogyny, evolution, anthropology, archaeology, ancient humans, psychology, the universe and different theories of spirituality. Native Plants, herbology. Overpopulation.

I love the outdoors. Being in Nature is the answer to most human woes. Overpopulation is the problem for ALL human woes.



*~ Other ~*



*Do you collect anything?* 
Plants, old metal boxes and vintage clocks of all kinds.

*What are your phobias?* 
Water + Broken Glass + Achilles Tendon.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Anything Ethiopian Food is yurm. Injera bread. Enough said. Although I'm a wimp when it comes to spicy.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?* 
Slapstick humor.

*What are your top five pet peeves?* 
Drama. People. Drama. Drama. Drama.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?* 
Go to the coffee shop, read next to a window with light streaming in and calming, music playing. Have a great conversation with a close friend. Go to the forest and do a long, barefoot, hike/run that ends in a swim in a waterfall pool. Get out and be a lizard on a hot rock. Repeat. Swim. Lizard. Swim. Lizard. Eat a fantastic lunch under a giant tree. Take a nap in the grass/watch the clouds. Play music around the fire at night. Listen to someone reading a book or telling funny stories. Sleep with the sound of crickets.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?* 
I prefer the best possible environmentally friendly choices that I can afford, hopefully mostly things you grow or raise yourself. Do the best you can. It's impossible to be perfect with food. I've immersed myself in all the different styles of "diet" before... vegetarian, vegan, pescatarian, paleo/primal, macrobiotic, etc. etc. etc. 


*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay? *
Is this a thing?

*God and Souls*
NO & NO is the short answer. Everything is energy.

*The Death Penalty*
I'm not concerned about the death part, as everything dies. My concern is the, humans thinking they have the right to judge others and dole out particular penalties "that fit the crime" part, therefore taking a life in a scheduled way is f**** up. Let karma take care of it.

*Premarital Sex*
Ofcourse, it's only natural. Humans are simple animals. Sex is how our species reproduces. 

*People are inherently good*
There is no such thing as good or evil. It's a human religious construct that keeps certain people in power. There's evolution. and necessity. and action & reaction.

*Destiny*
I think there is a web of life that is too complicated for humans to fathom in one lifetime. The idea of "destiny" isn't necessarily wrong, it's just too complex for humans to trace the logical patterns of events that can lead to the "Destinous", or serendipitous or karmic happening. Karma is real, but it's not magic.

*Done drugs*
You should try everything at least once.

*Kissed in the rain.* 
I have. What does this question indicate?

*Re-reading a good book.* 
Yup.


----------



## Behvin

hello fellow texan.


----------



## AromaNoodles

*Name - What do you preferred to be called? - Any nicknames?*: You can simply refer to me by my user name, AromaNoodles. :^)

*Male/Female/Trans?*: Male

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*: - I was born in Florida, and never ventured anywhere else. In regards to the second question, too many places to count.

*What is your Myers-Briggs personality type*: ESTP-T


*how long have you been reading on personality theory?*: I first heard about personality theory about 4 years ago, I never really decided to look into it until recently though.


*What type do you usually test as?*: Typically keep getting the same result, ESTP-T; If that's what you mean.

*What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*: Can't say for sure.

*Occupation*: I'm Unemployed currently.

*About me*: I'm all about living life to the absolute max, and I seek to improve myself in any way I can. I have no problem leaving my comfort zone, and in my eyes, life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all.


*-- Other --*

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*: It's been so long; The video game section?

*Do you collect anything?*: No, but it'll be interesting to start.

*Describe your favourite food until you drool*: I enjoy most things that are spicy.

*Some of the things that give you jollies?*: Any kind of risk or adventure that can get my adrenaline pumping.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*: I never really liked authoritative people, or stupid rules generally being enforced. I know that doesn't really count as five.

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*: Interesting question, to me; The perfect day comes from within. In other words, I know I'm ultimately responsible for the quality of my day.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*: Meat diet? Never heard of that. No, I don't really do any diets; though it does sound interesting.

*-- Other Other -- ~ Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls*: Kind of vague, so I'm going to say N?

*The Death Penalty*: Depends on the context.

*Premarital Sex*: Y

*People are inherently good*: Y

*Destiny*: N, I don't believe that paths in life are set in stone.


*Done drugs*: Y

*Kissed in the rain*: N

*Re-reading a good book*: N


----------



## Innocentia

Hi,

My username will be fine, I guess ^^. I'm trans non-binary (my pronouns are zie or she (whatever you prefer)), used to be male, used to be hetero, top of the middle class, white, valid, and young. I speak french as my native language, and I can manage in english. (It can still be weird, so don't hesitate to correct me). I'm a leftist, and I'm born and live in Europe, in a rich country.

I'm unemployed but work in farms, sometimes. I'm an amateur in political anthropology and queer feminism (Judith Butler <3). I don't come to study you, but to look at the social and political dynamics of the spheres of influence which are psychanalysis and psychology. And I want to bring critical look in the most polite and correct way, without judging individuals (as I'm not interested in individuals; sociology and all that). I'm not here to speak politics in a political manner, or trying make propaganda, or enlist people for any party, I try to discuss the political consequences of different sacralities (meaning: langage with (political) power) through the eyes of an amateur anthropologist. So don't worry (I hope you don't ^^), I will try my best to not bring dissension, and I repeat: I do not judge individuals for their opinions.

I failed university (took 4 years to read academic books again, it's good to feel alive again^^) and I have no degree in anything. I'm a musician, I play guitar, bass, cello and violin. And later I want to work in a farm as a helping hand.

I will not speak publicly about my personnal life, I will try at least ^^. I still can say that I love cats and goats, and by saying this I hope to look normal to you .

I'm eager to speak with you, and learn about you all <3.

Bibliography: _Gender trouble_ and _Bodies that matter_ from Judith Butler. _Political anthropology_ from Georges Balandier. _We have never been modern_ from Bruno Latour. _The antifascist notebook_ from Mark Bray.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Name -Bambi
Female
Age: Early 20s. 
INFP. A year. 
I like ESTPs. Dislike ISFP.
Dream job: Model, actress.
I enjoy acting, reading, walking, fashion.
I'm genius, talented, good looking, amazing. Too perfect for the world.
I don't eat much. Not vegetarian. I'm a traditionalist. 
Perfect day for me: on drugs
pet peeves: annoying liberals
God and Souls: Yay.
The Death Penalty. Yay.
Premarital Sex. Nay. 
People are inherently good. Nay. 
Destiny. Yay.
Done drugs. Yay.
Kissed in the rain. Nay.
Re-reading a good book. Nay.


----------



## Angel Cat

~ Personal ~

* Name - What do you prefer to be called? _Hi. I'm Angel Cat. You can call me that, or AC, or just "Cat" is fine. My real name is 美美. I don't intend to spell it for you. LOL._

* Male/Female/Trans? _Female, and identifies as female.  _

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? _I was born in the Philippines, and I live in the Philippines now. I prefer not tell the long private story, but I've been outside my home country, yes. _

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? _France, just because I've always wanted to see the place._

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. _Sure! I'm 26, but I feel as though I stopped at 22. Like, my soul is stuck at this weird stage of my life where adulting is hard and I feel like I'm fresh out of college with a bachelor's degree but I'm not! Haha. Sometimes, when I'm with really close friends, I act even younger. Idk, they make me feel more comfortable._




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP. I've known for about 3 or 4 years that I'm INFP. Before that, I knew about personality tests but it didn't affect me so much as I was clearly mis-typed. There was this personality test at school which identified me as INFJ. *

* What type do you usually test as? INFP

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? _I love being around INFJs. I don't think I have a least fave. I probably do but I'm not sure which--it's probably an ExxJ type. Idk. But even so, I don't think I've ever made enemies with ExxJs. People HAVE made me cry. LOL._

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? _Socionics. It was my first time hearing about it yesterday. I was classified into EII-0. I'm still discovering how accurate it was or how it relates to my INFP personality type._



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? _Unemployed. I recently quit my job of two years as a Health Insurance Precert Nurse. I made calls, I received calls, I approve or pend authorization requests, I find members their psychiatrists, nurse practitioners, etc. who are taking in new patients within their state... and the cases were from all states. It just felt unfulfilling and purposeless for me. The bureaucratic system was also closing in on my temper._

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. _I have a Bachelor of Science in Nursing._

What is your dream job? _You'll laugh, but Idkrn._


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

_I'm a carefree spirit hoping to learn more about the challenges of each personality while learning to overcome my own, and perhaps, in the process, discover what I really want to do or become. I'm an optimistic person, friendly and kind but I have principles, and views or opinions that may differ from others. I expect to find this a safe community for individual differences while not suppressing anyone's individuality._

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? _Haha. Irdk. Stuff toys?_
Do you collect anything? _Not really. Apparently, I'm a simple person--if I see what I like (and can afford it), I buy it. (>.<) _
What are your phobias? *I didn't really think I had one. But I can be pretty paranoid and overthink situations.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. _This viand has bits of meat (usually, pork) and vegetables such as bell pepper and spring onions, including red onions slice and diced--mixed into a creamy but extra spicy white sauce. Perfect with plain white rice. _
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Writing?
What are your top five pet peeves? _*(5.)* Washing the underwear with other clothes. *(4.) *People talking & laughing boisterously while they're eating. *(3.) *A boastful personality that doesn't know how to accept criticism. *(2.)* A person who talks too loud in public places like inside public transportation (train car, buses, etc.) *(1.) *Someone who refuses to apologize in any situation._

What would a perfect day be like for you?
_A nice day at the beach where it isn't too sunny or dark to swim. Friends are playing volleyball at a distance, they see me and invite me to join. I'm not sporty so I decline, I appreciate the gesture to invite me. My crush looks at me from the corner of my eye and invites me to get coffee just because. We talk a while about the things we like in common. And it's as if, perhaps even only in that moment, he was mine._

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
*No preference.*

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - _Yay_
The Death Penalty - _Nay_
Premarital Sex - _Nay_
People are inherently good - _Yay_
Destiny - _Yay_
Done drugs - _Nay_
Kissed in the rain - _Nay_
Re-reading a good book - _Yay_


----------



## StinkyBambi

I CAN'T BE BOTHERED to read everyone's self absorbed introductions, at least i kept mine SHORT AND SWEET


----------



## to die for

*Personal*
*
* Name -* to die for will be fine
** Male/Female/Trans? - *female
*Location - *Sweden
*Age - *37, feel the same as I did when I was 25


*Personal(ity)* 

** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? -*
ENFJ, 10-15 years
** What type do you usually test as? -* ENFJ
** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? -* I like most people I guess. Other NF:s seems to have a special place in my heart.
*Enneagram - *Type 2


*Occupation*

** Employed or Unemployed?-* Employed. Communications and administration
*What is your dream job? -* Psychologist 


*About You *

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. -* People person. Like to learn more about people and personality.

*Yay or Nay?*

*God and Souls:* N
*The Death Penalty:* N
*Premarital Sex:* Y
*People are inherently good:* Y
*Destiny:* N
*Done drugs:* Y
*Kissed in the rain:* Y
*Re-reading a good book:* Y


----------



## Temporarian

Here's my self-absorbed introduction the OP suggested.

You can call me Temp. I'm male. I'm a bit of a lurker.. I just don't feel like responding to things often. Yet, I'm introducing myself so that it's at least known I'm here? Lurking? I'm in Shreveport, LA, but I wasn't born here. The rest is PII.


When I was 22 I started thinking about things. At 30 I learned what an INTP is. I strongly identify as one, yet my test results have been INTJ and INFP. I don't get it.

I have a day job, but I really want a Dexter's laboratory and uninterruptible time to test ideas.
I may or may not also want a gargantuan jellyfish airship/observation platform with massive tentacle tubes for boarding, gas exchange, and atmospheric rooting.

I could eat curry and rice every day.

I'm Christian. I try to not be a jerk, but I can be tactless sometimes. God is real. If you do what the Bible says, regardless of its seeming errors, God is faithful to prove it. It actually explains why those who don't fail to believe. It's incredibly straight-forward. None of us are born Christian. We all go about life our own way "good' or "bad" until we make the _discovery_ and decision ourselves.


----------



## crickethomper

Personal ~

* *Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
Ace

*- Any nicknames?*
That is the nickname

* *Male/Female/Trans?*
Female

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*
Florida. Nothing particularly interesting about my point of origin. My biological parents had sex, through the fates or destiny or maybe just too much tequila and not enough foresight I was made, 9 months later I popped out. End tale.

-* If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*
New York City. I've always enjoyed the hustle bustle of the city and it has plenty of museums for me to explore.

Age - *How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*
21, but I probably act like a weird old man in his 50's who gives sketchy advice and complains about kids these days.



Personal(ity) ~

* *What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I've had it officially down as INTP but lately, I've been considering the possibility that I'm an ENTP with poor social skills. I've been reading about the MBTI theory on and off for a few years now, though. 

** What type do you usually test as?*
INTP

* *What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Favourite: INTP, INTJ
Least Favourite: ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram: 9w8
Tritype: 953 (9w8, 5w4, 3w4)
Stacking: sx/sp


Occupation ~

* *Employed or Unemployed?*
Employed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
Highschool education. 

*What is your dream job?*
D

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I consider myself an intuitive person with a strong desire for absolute freedom. I eventually hope to live my life as nomadically as possible with few to any personal attachments. I'm a collector of stories. This applies to both fiction (comics) and word of mouth (listening to others). I've personally found MBTI to be a very valid theory that has helped me further understand those around me. I'm hoping to further my insight on this forum by reading the ideas of others, and sharing my own.

Other ~


*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
I don't go to toy stores.

*Do you collect anything?*
Yeah. Comics, figurines, mangas, books, trading cards...I'm a dealer and collecting is how I got involved in my field.

*What are your phobias?*
I have an irrational fear of getting eaten by a ghost.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
No.

*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Discussing new ideas, jumping off of high places, rock climbing, horseback riding, reading manga, watching anime, listening to lectures or youtube fast fact videos.

*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Yelling for no reason, stubborn ignorance, people who stop on a yellow light when we both could have made it, 

*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
I don't date, so I don't really have an idea of what I'd want to do on one. Romantic relationships don't interest me.

*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Meat all the way.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Gods no, souls yes
The Death Penalty - Yay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Nay
Destiny - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Nay
Re-reading a good book - Yay


----------



## blackash

Gender's not that important to me, and I'm not telling yet

Born & lived in Florida, until last year when parents & I moved to NY state, for my dad's new career and to attend a university. Currently, I'd go to either Kyoto, Japan, or someplace in the UK.

Turning 23 by the end of this month. I think outwardly I act older than I am (40-ish), but inwardly I'm still at least somewhat of a child, like a 12 year-old, maybe younger, I don't know.

MBTI- I'm an INFP, even though tests tend to show moderate J & strong T tendencies (I've tested as an INFJ & an INTP, along with INFP; I do value logic, and I do have to be organized for school at least). I've been reading on type on-&-off since I was 15.

My favorite type to be around would be another INFP, like my mom even with her E, S, & T tendencies; least favorite is definitely an ESTJ, like my uncompromising, obsessive uncle (I'm am aware that ESTJs can be more mature & considerate, though).

Can't recall my SLOAN results exactly. May have to take it again.

If "student" counts, then I'm employed.

Earned an AA in Liberal Arts, in community college, and now working on my BA in Biology (I love animals & nature).

I've had many dream jobs, and still have a list around somewhere. The one dream career I'm working on now is becoming a Research Scientist in Evolution.

I'm not sure I can describe myself succinctly; could end up typing an essay's worth of words on it. Just hope to connect to people interested in type theory, explore the MBTI with everyone here, and have fun while I'm here.

Favorite section at the toy store- Don't have one.
Collecting- Books, movies, & music, mostly.
Phobias- swarming & stinging insects, like bees & wasps; too much bureaucracy; a loss of meaning & values in society.
Favorite foods until I drool- ...I've already drooled just thinking about favorite foods before I've typed
Things that make me happy- animals, fair weather, nature, watching favorite movies, my dogs & my horse, & thoughtful responses/posts are the few I can think of right now.
Top 5 pet peeves- Using too much cussing in speech and writing (I'll forgive if it's done out of rage or shock), talking only about oneself and what one wants all the time, disrespecting others, being too loud (I'm sensitive the noise), and prying into one's privacy
Perfect day- Relaxing, interesting, spontaneous, and/or exciting things to do with a close friend
Veggie/meat diet- Both, we are omnivores after all

God & souls- only metaphorically, so N
Death Penalty- Don't know
Premarital sex- Y
People are inherently good- Y
Destiny- N, just genetic & neurological predispositions
Done drugs- N
Kissed in the rain- N
Re-reading a good book- N, but have done so before


----------



## Steadfast04

*Re-intro*

Hi, its been a very long while since I've last been here. A lot has changed these past years. I already posted an intro here b4, um 3/4 years ago (its on 225). Figured to do a repost on this thread. I feel I'm not the same person as before. 

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Well i'll go with 'stead' still, well at least this stays the same.

* Male/Female/Trans? male

Location - Where were you originally born? Philippines 
Where do you live today? Still in the Philippines
Any interesting story behind that? no. just a story. nothing interesting.


Age - 22. 
Do you think you act your age? I honestly have no idea how a typical 22 yr old should act. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
I thought i would settle with ISFJ, since i get typed that often and the desc. fits me. However, circumstances changed me somehow again, my views, my perception of self, i dont really know anymore. The stranger part is that i get re-typed as INFP/ISFP or even ISTP! Strange actually as I dont think the desc. of those types fit me at all.

* What type do you usually test as?
It used to be ISFJ, but weirdly i get tested as INFP/ISFP sometimes even ISTP lol. Heck, im not really sure what type im now even.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? 
If strictly by definition of each personality types i feel i would find INFJs, INFPs, ISTJs (the more friendly ones), INFPs (if we have similar interests), INTP (same with INFPs if we have similar interests) and prob. other ISFJs as potential best/close friends. For ESTJ, ENFJ, ESTJ, ENTPs I probably feel they'll be great mentors or somehow, good co-workers/acquaintances. I probably may not be able to relate with ISTPs, INTJs, ESTP, strict ISTJs, or the ENTJs

But that if we're talking strictly by definition. 
In the real world, personalities are really hard to define, a typed-ISTJ may not have all the traits or behave as stated in an ISTJ-profile. 
also, i think i can relate with anyone, as long as we 'click'. I dont think there's any better wording. If we don't 'click' then cool, i won't force it.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

yeah:
>Hartman Color code: White
>the personality test @ seemypersonality.com: BICAD (Balanced-Introverted-Conventional-Agreeable-Disciplined)
>Gallup

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Employed (im typing this in the office as we speak)
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
College. Got bachelor's degree in computer engineering
What is your dream job?
to be a computer engineer (focusing on hardware)
but now, i think being a system admin suffices for me.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
"I'm introverted but not really a loner." That's what i said b4 right? Well things change, I'm heavily introverted, but im somehow still capable of socializing. I got some interest with martial arts and computers. Still searching for that close friend i could confide with. I'm starting to think i may never see that person though.
...

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the toys section
Do you collect anything? actually yeah: anxiety and regrets
What are your phobias? fear of not knowing what i truly am.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. burgers
What would a perfect day be like for you? to be able to train, gain insights, help people out, be part of something beneficial
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? i'm omnivorous


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls- im a believer
The Death Penalty - i dont wanna say.
Premarital Sex- ...
People are inherently good - maybe
Destiny - eh, ora et labora.
Done drugs - paracetamol, ibuprofen, loperamide, carbocistiene, ze good stuff 
Kissed in the rain - yeah, i kissed the rain alright.
Re-reading a good book - who doesn't.


Anyways, hello again guys.. 
Its good to be back.


----------



## Toey

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? Uhhh, a nickname for sure. It's nice to feel anonymous so I guess the username. It's the name of a friend I've lost touch with that I miss. It's from a language other than English and sounds more like deuy... Not that it matters on here 😂 
- Any nicknames? Whatever people call me is fine honestly

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?

I was born in Illinois. I live in Thailand now... I moved here four years ago with high hopes for helping some kids, or maybe even getting good enough at the language to do counseling... I've learned a whole lot since then and have gotten a little jaded honestly. But it's been worth it lol

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.

I'm 29. I think that I used to act older, but now I act my age... I have a kid and so younger people definitely see me as older
But, I look younger, just not in Asia. In America people say I look like a teenager.


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

Oh, I can't figure it out. I know I use F and probably N most. I test highest on Fe and Ni. I've been into it for like 5 years, this is my first time joining a forum though. 

* What type do you usually test as?
Infj infp isfp

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Hard to answer as I've mostly looked at this in theory and not known if I'm typing people in my head right. That said, SJ stress me out a little. NT types are interesting to me. I respect T in general. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneagram 594


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
It's complicated. I take care of my baby, and listen to some college students' problems and go to meetings. I also feel like using your second language everyday is work. I'm looking forward to working a more steady "normal" job soon if I can find one. 

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.

BS in psychology and crisis counseling. 

What is your dream job?

Psychology research or trauma psychologist 

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.

I'm quiet and shy, but personable. I make people feel comfortable in conversation but if people don't know me I've been called intimidating or even abrasive. I know that Im a people please with poor personal boundaries which I'm trying to work on. When I'm interested in something i get pretty obsessed with it. I'm a hard worker and dependable. I love art, music, reading, writing, studying. I'm chiefly interested in why people do what they do and I analyse and talk about that incessantly. I'd like to determine my own type and if really like to have a place to discuss and practice helping others find their type. It's exciting to me. 


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Stuffed animals
Do you collect anything? No
What are your phobias? Being unable to breathe, centipedes, church cults, wax monks in temples at night 
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
There's this soup... It's curry with egg noodles and it has pickled cabbage and onions. It's very spicy and very good. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Donuts, book stores, coffee, my kid's jibberish 
What are your top five pet peeves?
That's a lot! OK, milk getting on anything, people judging me about how I take care of my kid, loud chewing, people needing to be right, arguments about petty pointless things. 
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Slow start, coffee, nice weather outside, a walk without stray dogs, and seeing an old friend. 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Vegetarian definitely, but I'm not one, meat is cheap and easier to find here


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls yay
The Death Penalty nay
Premarital Sex meh, it's just not as big of a deal as everyone makes it
People are inherently good yay
Destiny nay
Done drugs yay
Kissed in the rain nay
Re-reading a good book yay


----------



## Atropos4

Personal ~

* Name - Atropos or Atro

* Male/Female/Trans? Female

Location - Where were you originally born? 
Houston
Where do you live today? 
North Carolina
Any interesting story behind that?
My mom moved back up to Michigan where her family lived so I grew up mostly there. Once married and after trade school, my husband and I moved to NC
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
Michigan, I'd like to see my sister

Age - How old are you?
38 for another month

Do you think you act your age? 
I guess. I don't really pay attention to age past adulthood. 

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
Infp/infj My p and j are pretty evenly split

* What type do you usually test as? Infp

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
In the enneagram world type 3s generally rub me the wrong ways as can unhealthy 8's
Unhealthy 2s are extremely frustrating to me. (A lot of them in my family)

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I took tests and was mistyped as a 1. When I tried to figure out my subtype none of them made sense. Listening to several podcasts and one day Beatrice Chestnut was describing a self pres 4 and ding ding I came to the realization I was a 4. Sp. Specifically 4w5

Occupation ~

* Employed 

What is your education? Went to a trade school and was a pet groomer for 15 years 

What is your dream job?
One where I'm happy and able to be myself

About You ~

* I love learning more about myself and others and how we all relate to each other. Learning the enneagram has given me a new tool with my ability to observe and read people. I am endlessly fascinated by situations and people's emotions and reactions. 

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Figurines/memorabilia

Do you collect anything?
Rocks,shells, coins, books, 

What are your phobias?
I guess spiders

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Tacos
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
My kid and husband bring me joy, my pets (I have a lot), music, reading, hiking, car trips, quiet beach, museums

What are your top five pet peeves?
Bad drivers, loud noises when I'm trying to concentrate or relax, fake people, being late, burping (it's gross and pisses me off)

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Quiet day hiking or on the beach shell collecting.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
I like both

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - nay
The Death Penalty - depends
Premarital Sex - yay
People are inherently good - hmmm
Destiny - eh
Done drugs - nay
Kissed in the rain - possibly don't remember
Re-reading a good book - yay


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

*Personal*

Name: Strawberry Lemonade or just Strawberry will do for our purposes here.

Gender: Female

Location: New Hampshire, USA. I have roots in Canada. If I could go anywhere? I like where I live, but sure vacations are nice.

Age: 25

*Personality*

MBTI: ENTJ. I do score high in Te and Ti, but ENTJ seems the most likely and most common result.

Enneagram: 3w4, but I'm still figuring out the rest.

I can't say I dislike any type as a whole, but overemotional and immature people of all stripes can be frustrating to have to deal with.

*Occupation*

Employed. I completed a combined degree program with a BS in Finance and MBA. As for a dream job, well I suppose something that allows me to be creative and autonomous with the ability to achieve my goals.

*Other*

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? It's been way too long since I've been in one to say for certain, but video games and collectible figurines would both be a possibility.

Do you collect anything? Well, I have a lot of books and a lot of clothes.

What are your phobias? A bit of a germophobe, but not irrationally so.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I'm a typical omnivore.

*Yay or Nay?*

God and Souls - Yes, but we don't have a soul; rather, we are a soul, which is a common misconception.

The Death Penalty - Uncertain. It shouldn't be used if there is any doubt whatsoever about a heinous crime being committed by the individual in question.

Premarital Sex - From a Christian perspective I'd have to say nay, but that's between you and God to work out.

People are inherently good - Nay, not inherently, but are capable of good.

Destiny - Nay

Done drugs - No, it's never appealed to me at all.

Kissed in the rain - Not that I recall, but sounds romantic.

Re-reading a good book - Sure, why not? I may forgotten some of it or glean something from it I missed the first time around.


----------



## Cavanawesome

Personal ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called? *Liza*
- Any nicknames? *I've always wanted a nickname, but alas, I've never been cool enough for one*

* Male/Female/Trans? *Female*

Location - Where were you originally born? *Michigan* Where do you live today? *Still in West Michigan* Any interesting story behind that? *Nothing exciting*
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? *My happy place, Au Train Beach in the UP, Au Train Bay on Lake Superior. I'm sure it's snow-covered and frozen, but it's still my happy place*

Age - How old are you? *39* Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. *How is a 39 year old supposed to act? Some may be too old acting and others are probably like me, a bit on the goofy side and laughs way too hard at dirty jokes.*




Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INFP and for about a month*

* What type do you usually test as? *I have tested as INFJ for years, but I've never felt that I was really INFJ. I joined an INFJ group on FB and with their help we were able to figure out that I am an INFP and that I was misunderstanding some of the questions on various tests (mostly the big picture vs details questions) and now I have no doubt in my mind that I am an INFP.*

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *I'm still very new to this, so I can't say at all what my least favorite type to be around would be, but I can say that I get overwhelmed around people who are very detailed and serious. I get along really well with my ISFJ BFF as well as my good friends that are INFJ and INTP. My husband is an ISTJ and we butt heads constantly but at the same time enjoy a lot of the same things and laugh at some of the same stupid jokes.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? *I'm an Enneagram 4w3 but also scored very high for 9 and 5*



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? *Employed, work 3rds in a warehouse*

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. *I graduated high school, barely. School was not my thing and I struggled being forced into a structure and having to learn stuff I didn't care about.*

What is your dream job? *I've considered being a counselor in a school for young kids, but I also would love to be a storm chaser or something to do with weather and the science behind it. Or anything to do with music.*


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum. *I am usually a pretty upbeat person, though very reserved around new people. I have a lot of anxiety that spills over into meeting new people, but one I am used to someone I am very open and friendly. I love music and spend the majority of my time listening to old favorites and finding new things, all genres included (but mostly indie and prog). I am a bit absent-minded and scattered, always being easiy distracted, but I care very much about my friends and am very loyal. On my bad days I can be very negative and aloof and overly moody and emotional. As far as this forum goes, I hope to learn more about all the personality types and about myself as an INFP and to find the positives in being one.*



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? *Puzzles and games*
Do you collect anything? *Yarn for all the projects I want to make but never do, haha*
What are your phobias? *pretty much everything... crowds and heights especially tho*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *bacon and ice cream*
Some of the things that you give you jollies? *i have no idea what this means. things that make me happy? music. my kids. my dog.*
What are your top five pet peeves? *being ignored, being interrupted, being touched without permission, being laughed at, and people assuming i'm an idiot*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *sleeping in, waking up to coffee and bacon, listening to music, driving by myself to hike alone or just with my BFF in the woods, enjoying tasty lunch and dinner, and then listening to music with my husband before going to bed*
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Mostly veggie, but i love bacon LOL*


----------



## Thinkerbelle

Personal ~

* Name - nicknames
- Bambi

* - Female

Location
- Germany

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
- Yes, Hawaii. Why? Because...it's...Hawaii. Do I need another reason?! 😆

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
- I'm 34. Depending on topic, mood, the music I hear or a lot of other parameters
I am also 5, 19 and 70.


Personal(ity)

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
- INXP
- I've been reading about it for maybe a year.

* What type do you usually test as?
- Depending on the test, I test as INTP or INFP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
- I tend to get along well with other intuitives, mostly NTs, but I guess it's because I don't know many NFs. Hmm...I'd like to change that.
Lately I find myself surrounded by ISFs, which I appreciate a lot, but I do feel the difference between S and N in conversations, when things get too metaphorical or theoretical for my ISF-friends 😅
So far I don't really get along with ESTJs, especially in personal contexts.


About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
- I like to talk about biology, life, love, music, physics and the probability of hamsters taking over the world...
And after lurking around as a passive reader for a while, I thought it was high time to say hello here 😁

Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
- the aisle with the escape games.


----------



## Phil

Personal ~

** Name - What do you preferred to be called?*

Phil.

*- Any nicknames?*

Phil, "Phil", _Phil_

** Male/Female/Trans?*

Phil.

*Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?*

I don't know if it's interesting but I weighed 13 pounds out of the womb, my poor Mother :crying:

*- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?*

The crucifixion of Jesus, just to make sure they're all not just fucking with me. 

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

My sense of humor is infantile it wouldn't help you much. I am generation Y though, the day of my birth is known so I don't like to say my age because I don't want anyone having my exact DOB.

*Personal(ity) ~*

I got rid of everything underneath this because I found it boring.

** Employed or Unemployed?*

Unemployed, formerly a bouncer. 

*What is your dream job?*

That's a tough one, because I'd ideally like to not work, but then I wouldn't have much purpose. So something involving dogs more than likely. Ambassador of belly scritches.

** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*

I don't care much for learning about myself, I just want to make as many friends as possible and to learn whatever I can about them!

*What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*

Probably the action figures, but toy stores are a dying breed unfortunately.

*Do you collect anything?* - Friends!
*What are your phobias?* I hate flying
Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves?
What would a perfect day be like for you?
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls
The Death Penalty
Premarital Sex
People are inherently good
Destiny
Done drugs
Kissed in the rain
Re-reading a good book

I might come finish this later I got pretty bored.


----------



## INTProdigy

Name - What do you preferred to be called? Alvin is my real name so yeah its good.
- Any nicknames? Yeah but all are in my mother language (Setswana) so i think id be best we leave it at that😂😂

* Male/Female/Trans? Male

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that? Born in Francistown, Botswana, Southern Africa (yep, the shithole where all modern humans came from (go google it)). Still live in Botswana right now at a young village close to the capital. Not really except that EVERYONE outchea is so stuck up on culture, traditions and all that, plus theyre also real dumbfounded. 
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? Probably Manchester, cause ive always been fascinated by the buildings from photos and vids. But Cali is pretty sick too no lie.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs. I'm 18.1. NEVER, its actually either Im a 7th grader when im real excited or mad, or when i be more relaxed and stable i become a straight up mid-forties poppa😂.




Personal(ity) ~ Real long tempered (with an ugly ass personality when i do go off), loving, overly protective, and i just realized this aint an actual question but only a title to other questions so yeah lemme juh stop now.

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP. It must be close to a full month now, and I mean a FULL month cause ive literally been reading bout it 24/7 every chance i get. Even right now im still super fascinated at how accurate these are, for me.

* What type do you usually test as? Heres the thing, ive never actually tested but after around 2 days of reading and understanding mbti theory, i went through couple of websites about the introverted types and immediately found a 100% me at INTP.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?Favourite has to be INTP. Least, idk but itd prolly be one of the extroverted types, especially ENTJ😅.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Idk if Forex trading counts.

What is your education? In college, tell us your major. I jus got done w high school, i finna do mechatronics tho.

What is your dream job? Being a part time pro forex trader (to grant myself enough finacial freedom and time to do anything 
else i want) and also being the ceo and chief designer of an advanced systems company, which loses money (kinda like Tesla even tho its now actually making profits)

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
im really talkative and intereted in pretty much everything i learn about on a daily. Dont try debate me bout something i know too much about cause it never ends well (sometimes for me😂😂.)
I really wanna find a bunch of strangers to talk to about random topics that come to my mind, cause i dont get the chance to do so w anyone real life. Im also pretty bored so yeah.


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Guns and ammo
Do you collect anything? Nah
What are your phobias? Cant think of any rn but im pretty sure i do have a few.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Dark rich chocolate cake.
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hugs and baby kisses
What are your top five pet peeves? Space invading, Not being able to shut up.
What would a perfect day be like for you? Talking deeply about whatever comes to mind with someone who reciprocates the deep knowledge or at least understands me enough to gain something out of it and also going out to teach my SO a bunch of random things like skateboarding and basketball.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Def meat!


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls No and yes, respectively
The Death Penalty No
Premarital Sex Yeeaah
People are inherently good 
Destiny yes
Done drugs only lean, but i wanna do a whole lot more this year
Kissed in the rain no
Re-reading a good book yes, rn. The whole Lorien Lagacies series.

Hope I meet a bunch of all you other intps out there.


----------



## r4inydays

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
Maryam
- Any nicknames?
No!
* Male/Female/Trans?
Female
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
I'm Canadian! I want to travel the whole world but if I had to choose probably France, Italy, and Spain because of the beautiful culturally influenced towns and cities. 
Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
I'm 15. I think I've always been pretty mature for my age and went through so many phases before the age of 10. My parents were really shocked because I wasn't really your stereotypical kid and I was (still am) interested in philosophy, psychology, science, literature etc. 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENTP! Although I'm questioning if I'm really an introvert. I'm sure I'm an XNTX type though.
* What type do you usually test as?
ENTP
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
Any XNTX type is who I usually get along with the most. I just don't like overly extroverted people that live for others and society, so any ESFX type basically and of course the dreaded ISFJ.
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I honestly have no idea. I cannot for the life of me figure out my enneagram. I'm in between 5, 4, 8, and 7 (in that order of likeliness) & I repeatedly test as either of those but I feel like I have specific traits from each of them that just can't be ignored because they're all so different. I'm dominant but melancholic, extroverted but introverted, extremely curious and "intellectual" (I'm not trying to call myself smart I just love information and "big" topics) but not overly focused on facts.. I don't know. 



Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I'm a sophomore in hs so unemployed.
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Either something STEM or maybe philosophy.. I'm not sure yet.
What is your dream job?
Not sure.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm someone who questions everything, and I mean everything. It can actually get annoying to the people around me a lot of the time. I am very introspective and have a very rich inner world, I am able to make fast connections between various events and ideas which makes me a really great brainstormer. I am VERY existential and tend to over intellectualize every single event and thought to a point where I find it hard to enjoy things because it all lacks innate meaning. I would say I'm a nihilist acting absurd.


----------



## worthigar

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?
worthigar
- Any nicknames?
worty
* Male/Female?
Male
Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
Originally born in Romania. A Hungarian. Live in the UK.
I always sail where I feel the wind blowing.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTP - for a couple of years now, I had this epiphany with cognitive functions, it was nice.

* What type do you usually test as?
INTP
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
There is no such thing, I thought them to be ESFJs, but there's a mature and immature version of every type, and there's nothing not to be liked about the mature ones who are classy at what they're doing. That comes with experience, or sometimes never.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I've taken an Enneagram test yesterday, 5 wing 4 was the result, but I didn't look into it yet.

Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
Unemployed
What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
Film, photography
What is your dream job?
Going around the world taking pictures... Haha.

About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I hope to post a couple of my photos over at the art section, come on and check them out, as this will be the 15th post! (feels like an ad on youtube)
And my tooth broke, and is now about to come out in the middle of a global pandemic, that's me.

Do you collect anything? 
Books, film cameras, bad memories.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. 
My favourite food is...
What would a perfect day be like for you? 
The one by Lou Reed.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Vegetarian for the most part of the 21st century.


----------



## Odontosouflaki

* Name - Edwin is allright and for nickname you might use Odontosouflaki or Prae

* Male/Female/Trans - Male

Location - I have been born in Eindhoven, The Netherlands by two underaged parents, moved out on my 16th to Apeldoorn, and left the country backpacking to the east when I was 19, running from the establishment of the EU in 1991. I ended up in Turkey, and started a new life, got married and divorced in the capital Ankara. In 2003 and 2004 I have lived in Bulgaria and Greece after which I returned to The Netherlands, to where I live now, Groningen province. Nowadays I am busy to go back to live in Turkey, to be together with my girl and live together.

Age - I am 47 years old, but am older in knowledge and by heart, however still frisky as a Generation Y person 


Personal(ity) ~

* Myers-Briggs - just recently I filled in 4 different online tests (between 100-220 questions each) and all came up with the ENTJ personality type, though I am not totally satisfied with the inability to have options between the extremes in the questions (i.e. for emotional values)


* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I have no clue in sense of Myers-Briggs, but my gf is an ESFP and her daughter is an adult INFJ and I can cope well with both. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? 

Enneargram: type 8 (the Challenger) with 8w7 wing. Social variant (so 8,3 sx 2, so 7, 1)

Socionics: ILE ENTp & 99% LIE ENTj and I agree to both on many points [Edit]

Big Five: CoAI

Kolb: Thinker

Numerology: 999


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed? Social Worker and coach for foreigners and/or psychologically impaired, translator

Never finished any degree, but have worked as tourguide, natureguide, biologist, ecologist, ornithologist, guest lecturer, forestry consultant and educator, financial controller, social inspector, language teacher, international relations and conference organisation, wildlife rehabilitator, wildlife veterinarian, and more...

What is your dream job? fieldwork, science, teaching in natural, cultural and/or linguistic sciences...saving nature and people!


About You ~

* For years (2005-2018) I have been misdiagnosed from bipolar to PDD-NOS but now it is clear I am just a highly intelligent/sensitive person (HB/HSP) according to the Dabrowski model, I fit somewhere between Level IV: Organized Multilevel Disintegration and Level V: Secondary Integration. So I wonder what my personality would and/or is according to the more popular models including Myers-Briggs, and how to relate to people surrounding me who have searched for themselves within these tests. 
I might even use it to generate my own test 


Other ~

What is your favourite section at the toy-store? Board Games/Models
Do you collect anything? Scientific books and good lecture on history/culture/language/philosophy, have been a stamp and PC game collector.
What are your phobias? None
Describe your favourite food until you drool. Fresh fruit, veggies, nuts, fish, spices, cheese!
Some of the things that you give you jollies? Hiking, birds of prey, BDSM
What are your top five peeves? Lies, dishonesty, ads, door to door salesmen, discrimination 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Nature, love, socializing, humorous, and a problem solved 
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? Omnivorous, but little red meat


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls God no, something maybe, souls why not?
The Death Penalty Life imprisonment (for real) as maximum
Premarital Sex Hell yeah!
People are inherently good Like to think so, act like that but know it is not always true.
Destiny Not entirely
Done drugs Well coffee is a drug, so yes lots!
Kissed in the rain Not only there...
Re-reading a good book Definately 


Thank you for taking the time to read over this and read my answers. By doing this, you have already begun to surround yourself with like-minded individuals. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## CineRiley23

*INTP New to the Community*

Personal ~

For the sake of the thread, I prefer to be called by my username. Riley will also do. I'm a 24 year old female from Michigan. If I could get up and go anywhere at this exact moment, I would love to take my camera and take a road trip across the United States. I live in a city and as beautiful as the city can be, it's also a bit suffocating for me. Wide open spaces is where I would love to be.

Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?

I'm an INTP, and I haven't done much research yet into personality theory... Looking forward to it though!

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?

Enneagram: 5w6


Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?
I'm a video editor at a small business based out of Grand Rapids, Michigan. We might be small, but our biggest clients are Fortune 500 companies! I went to school for video production and graduated with a B.S. in Television and Digital Media Production.

My absolute dream job would be using my skills as a video editor in a more creative capacity. Corporate videos are great to pay the bills, but sometimes isn't exactly satisfy the creative in me. Specifically... Making music videos with Taylor Swift. Booyah.


About You ~

In a few words I would describe myself as laid back, organized, creative, and quiet. I'm not very outspoken unless I feel like I need to be. And if I decide I need to be - you better hope you're not at the other end of it, because I don't hold back. 

I'm honestly not sure what I'm hoping to achieve out of this forum. It was referred to me by my therapist, haha.


----------



## Fathertymme

*Hello Personality Cafe*

Personal ~

* Name - Fathertymme
- Any nicknames- No

* Male

Location - Northern Central Wisconsin, Now in South Central Wisconsin, If I could leave here for a trip today, It would be Switzerland, My heritage homeland. It is beautiful in spring.

Age - Getting close too Three Score and Ten, 69 and a Old Soul. I have always had a closeness too older people, You know the ones that can teach you the ins and out of life


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
INTJ, Have had a interest for about four years, took the test 4-3-16
* What type do you usually test as?
INTJ 
* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
That I do not know, I hope to learn more here
If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
Enneargram- 5w4


Occupation ~

Employed or Unemployed - Semi Self employed, but mostly retired

What is your education? High School, Trade schools

What is your dream job? Museum curator, Researcher

About You, This is always the hard part, It is always hard for me to find good simulating conversation with people I do know. You know discussing Concepts, Theory Ideas, Politics, News, Religions, Spirituality, You can leave out Sports, Video Games, TV ect. I hope to communicate with like minded individuals at this site


Other 


What is your favorite section at the toy-store? I don't do toy stores

Do you collect anything? I collect items that I find cultural importance in, The things I hope others at some time will attach importance too. I collect a lot of paper items, Books, Ephemera, Back issue magazines. Primitives

What are your phobias- Losing my wife, Fire

Describe your favorite food until you drool- I do not have a one favorite food

Some of the things that you give you jollies- No certain order here, Catching a stringer of fish, Daffodils in the spring, Feeling God during my day, A sunny warm winter day

What are your top five pet peeves- The Bad, Only driver on the road, Braggarts All hat and no cows, Everyday use of profanities, Violence, Intentional Dishonesty

What would a perfect day be like for you? Get up on a sunny day, Read the news, Ship something sold, Have a good dinner, Then go fishing when the fish are biting

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both- Both, I limit meat and like vegetables from the garden


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yey
The Death Penalty - Most of the time nay
Premarital Sex - sometimes Yeh
People are inherently good - I guess that is a real question, I have not the knowledge to answer, I want to think Yeh
Destiny - Nay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Maybe
Re-reading a good book - Not at this time


----------



## restrisegrow

Personal ~

* Name - Rebecca

* Female

Location - Georgia
- I would go to the moon. At least there, I could go to the grocery store without worrying about Coronavirus.

Age - 47? Do you think you act your age? I think I act my age, but in my mind I'll always be in my 20's. I wish I had appreciated life as much then as I do now! 


Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? ESTJ. I found out I was the opposite type as my husband, and I stopped reading. Wish I was kidding.

* What type do you usually test as? ESTJ. Always. Super Boring.

* What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? The one's who like me back. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?



Occupation ~

* Employed

Spanish Language and Teaching B.A. Degrees

What is your dream job? Coding an app for a client that loves everything I do. So I would code alone, and hear only compliments every time I finish something. I'm dreaming. I know.


About You ~

I'm a homeschool mom. I'm lucky enough to code in my spare time. I hope to enjoy some info about personality types - especially mine and my loved one's. Understanding others better can only lead to more joy!


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? the exit.
Do you collect anything? bills.
What are your phobias? shots.
Describe your favourite food until you drool. I'm already eating it - Chocolate chip cookies. I messed up. They are like smooth rocks with delicious chocolate spots. Still going to eat every single one.
Some of the things that you give you jollies?
What are your top five pet peeves? hormone issues. household humidity. 
What would a perfect day be like for you? Doing what I want, when I want.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? both.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay!!
The Death Penalty - Sure
Premarital Sex - Nay
People are inherently good - Yay!
Destiny - Unsure
Done drugs - Hmmm.
Kissed in the rain - does a carwash count?
Re-reading a good book - been there done that - Yay!


----------



## Estrella Blanca

I can't remember all the questions and don't want facebook to know everything about me, but I am female senior citizen, tested ENFP on MBTI and Investigator # 5 98%, Challenger # 8 96% and Romantic # 4 92%. Born and live in Washington State. Introduced to Jung back in the 70s but recently renewed interest.


----------



## Ishy

Hello my name is Rukudzo Ishmael, call me Ishy

Male

27

From Harare Zimbabwe

I would rather be here in Zimbabwe.

I don't act my age, I think I act like a teen.

I'm INFP T according to the test. Been studying it for all of 2 days so yeah I'm a real pro 

I've only just started looking into these theories and I'm kinda starting at home to understand all about me before I go outward, so no favs yet. 

Haven't taken other tests.

I'm a music teacher/student with a diploma in musicology while working on getting a degree.

Would love to surprise surprise teach music at a college or university, while also having the freedom to compose and present my own pieces. Would also love to own an academy where kids can learn and appreciate music from a very young age while also making music education accessible to the people.

I am not good at describing myself without a focused question to answer. I can never collect my thoughts enough to narrow it down. But I hope to make friends here and meet new interesting people, or at the very least get to understand myself a lot more. 

I collect nothing. 
I love fish and chips seasoned in salt and vinegar.
I enjoy writing a bit, drawing a bit, composing and writing music and teaching. Strangely performing not so much.

I love meat please.

God and Souls: complicated
The Death Penalty: no
Premarital Sex: yes, maybe
People are inherently good: not really
Destiny: he'll no
Done drugs: no
Kissed in the rain: I wish
Re-reading a good book: ehh not really.


----------



## cloudgazer

Hey, all!
*Personal** ~

* Name - What do you preferred to be called?*
You can call me Cloudgazer, I guess. Chose this internet name when I was 13 because I thought that gazing at the clouds was the coolest thing about me at that time and the name described my self perceived personality pretty accurately. Cloudgazer still fits me, I guess.

*- Any nicknames?*
Feel free to brandish me with one! : )

** Male/Female/Other?*
Male

*Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.*

I'm 26 years old. No, I don't act my age. I guess, I act like a 20 year old, mainly because of the lack of life experiences.




*Personal(ity) ~

* What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?*
I relate to the ILI description in Socionics. It would correlate with MBTI INTJ, I reckon. I have been reading personality theory for 6-7 years.

** What type do you usually test as?*
INFP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?*
Don't really have a preference in that department. My close friends and acquaintances irl have following types INTP, ENTP, INFJ, ESTP and ISFP. I usually don't like being around ESFJs too much. Though there are mnay ESFJs irl that I respect.

*If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?*

Result of all these tests depend on my mood and I want to project myself as in those moments, owing to the subjective nature of the self report inventories. I think my enneagram is some variant of 458 tri type with So/Sp instincts. I get high on openness in big 5, low on extroversion, moderate on agreeableness, moderate low on conscientiousness and moderate high on neuroticism.


*Occupation ~

* Employed or Unemployed?*
Unemplyed

*What is your education? In college, tell us your major.*
MA Psychology.

*What is your dream job?*
Professional Procrastinator

*About You ~

* Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.*
I am generally aloof and quiet but can have bursts of enthusiasm if I meet people that I like. Usually pretty clueless in conversation. I generally like being in my own world of imagination, or learning and thinking about something I am interested in.

I hope to form some healthy friendships in this forum.


*Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?*
None.
*Do you collect anything?*
No.
*What are your phobias?*
Acrophobia
*Describe your favourite food until you drool.*
Pizza.
*Some of the things that you give you jollies?*
Leisurely loitering during windy and overcast weather while listening music and having something to think about.
*What are your top five pet peeves?*
Duuno
*What would a perfect day be like for you?*
When you finally get some exciting idea and you start working on it.
*Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?*
Both



* Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls*
Dunno
*The Death Penalty*
Nay
*Premarital Sex*
Yay
*People are inherently good*
Too complicated for yay/nay
*Destiny*
Nay
*Done drugs*
Yay
*Kissed in the rain*
Nay
*Re-reading a good book *
Maybe


----------



## T.K

Personal ~

***Name *Tanja

**Male/*Female*/Other?

Age *26*


Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? *INTP. For years.

** What type do you usually test as *INTP

** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? *INTP ENTP fav, least fav; esfj.*

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
*5w4. Very high on openness to experience, very low consciences. *


Occupation ~

*** *Employed *or Unemployed?

What is your dream job? *Video game dev.*

Do you collect anything?
What are your phobias? *Social.*
Describe your favourite food until you drool. *Fries. No.*
What would a perfect day be like for you? *Rainy. *
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? *Meat. But I don't hate veggies.*


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls *Nay*
The Death Penalty *Yay*
Premarital Sex *Why Nay. Yay*
People are inherently good *Nay*
Destiny *Nay*
Done drugs *Yay*
Kissed in the rain *Nay*
Re-reading a good book *Yay*


----------



## MerabTera21

Hi, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Neff90

Me and my young team...


----------



## 42reasons2panic

This thread is aimed at bringing members, new and old - of all personality types - together under one roof. So if you are new to the forum and don't know anyone but want a convenient route to getting acquainted with your fellow members, consider this your way out.

Below are a series of questions with the intent of getting your name out there and to find like-minded individuals who you feel you can relate to and begin talking to, without having to awkwardly introduce yourself and branch off into topics.



Personal ~

*** Name - What do you prefer to be called?- Just call me 42reasons2panic, thanks
- Any nicknames?

Male/Female/Other?-

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? I would go somewhere far, far away, and take the long way around to maximize the places I go to. 

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.- 



Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory? INTP. I took my first test about a year ago and immediately confirmed the stereotype by researching it until I forgot about it about a month later, then cycling back to it when I remember and retaking the test constantly, to the same results every time. Still not 100% sure I am an INTP, despite all signs. 

*** What type do you usually test as? INTP, all the time, not that it assures me much

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? I don't know if I know well enough to type the people I know accurately, but ENTPs seem fun, and INFPs make up most of my friend group. The most annoying people around seem to either be ENFPs or ISTJs, depending on what I'm doing at that specific time. 

If you've taken any other personality tests, including but not limited to tests like the Enneagram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results? I haven't done as much reasarch, but I tested as a 5w4 once for enneagram, and my big 5 test results are out there somewhere I think. 



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?-unemployed (for now)

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.- student, (does Wikipedia count?)

What is your dream job?- Research, something with lots of freedom to explore 


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm really just here for fun, and maybe some exploration and growth. Gaining a greater understanding is generally a reason why I do things, and this isn't really different. 


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy store?- science-y themed things 
Do you collect anything?- I like neat knickknacks, no real theme though. 
What are your phobias?-no real phobias, but I would prefer to stay alive if at all possible.
Describe your favourite food until you drool.- IDK, Mexican food/candy, anything with tajin or with lime flavor. pineapple is also good. and coconut. 
Some of the things that you give you jollies?- the phrasing of that question.
What are your top five pet peeves?-repetition, stupidity, no sources, loudness, chewing with mouth open.
What would a perfect day be like for you?- lots of Wikipedia.
Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?- Yes. 


Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls-Nah.
The Death Penalty-not really
Premarital Sex-I'm not interested, but you do you
People are inherently good-most of them
Destiny- Nah
Done drugs-I'm not interested, but you do you.
Kissed in the rain-see above 
Re-reading a good book-yay!


----------



## bubblePOP

I've filled this out before but figured I'd give it a whirl again.

Personal ~

*** Name - What do you prefer to be called? 
Kat

- Any nicknames?
Most people on here call me bubbles or bubbly, but I also like Kitkat and Kitten 

*** Male/Female/Other?
Female with She/her pronouns

Location - Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?
I was originally born in Winston-Salem, NC. After spending most of my life in NC, I moved to Mississippi at the ripe age of 20 and lived there until I was 31, when I moved in to take care of my elderly grandmother. Once she got better, I decided not to go back to Mississippi and instead I moved back down to North Carolina, where I've been living for two years.

- If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why? 
Ummmm honestly it would be to New York City. It's my all time favorite city in the whole world and there's just nothing else like it, to me.

Age - How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs.
So I'm 34, and while for the most part I do present myself as a mature adult, I also have an intense collection of stuffed animals and I am a gamer which also means most of my friends are way younger than me.




Personal(ity) ~

*** What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
ENFJ - I've been reading about personality theory since I was in high school.

*** What type do you usually test as?
ENFJ

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
My favorite types to be around are fellow ENFJs, INTJs, and ENTJs. There aren't any types I don't like to be around per se, but I do sometimes have trouble communicating with INFPs.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?
I can never get a consistent type with Enneagram. Sometimes I'm 2w3, sometimes I'm 6w7, and sometimes I'm 4w5. I haven't taken SLOAN test in a while, but the last time I took Socionics test I got EIE.



Occupation ~

*** Employed or Unemployed?
Employed

What is your education? In college, tell us your major.
I have a Bachelors in History from UNCG

What is your dream job?
Honestly my dream job would be to get paid to travel the world and try culinary dishes from every country.


About You ~

*** Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum.
I'm a very easy person to get along with, and I enjoy spending my time getting to know other people. I'm mostly a home-body outside of work, but that's mainly because I don't get much time to do anything else. But I really love going to the movies, trying new restaurants, and taking road trips, when I can. Coming back to the site, I still think that all I really want is a good place for me to talk to other people, get to know them, and just vent out my frustrations in a healthy way (because I'm still not doing it heathily.)



Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store?
Stuffed animal section!

Do you collect anything?
Stuffed animals, books, video games

What are your phobias?
Blood, dying, cockroaches.

Describe your favourite food until you drool.
Macaroni and cheese!!!

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Cats, Sailor Moon, listening to the rain, reading

What are your top five pet peeves?
spitting, calling me "hun", chewing with your mouth open, smacking gum like a cow, untruthfulness

What would a perfect day be like for you?
65 degrees Fahrenheit, the wind blowing steadily, clouds in the sky, and just lying around a lake reading, or at the beach swimming

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both!

Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls - Yay
The Death Penalty - Nay
Premarital Sex - Yay
People are inherently good - Yay
Destiny - Yay
Done drugs - Nay
Kissed in the rain - Yay
Re-reading a good book - Nay


----------

